# College Program Parents Thread...



## ro80

Updating**Since there is not officially a thread for parents of CP participants, here goes.  This unofficial thread will hopefully be a guide for us as parents to have access to as accurate information as possible with areas we're not so familiar with and to ask questions to those who are more knowledgeable having been through this experience before.  We could really learn a great deal about how the program runs, what to expect, and maybe even give a little support to each of us as we go through this experience together.  I for one am going to miss my daughter terribly and although I know this is the experience of a lifetime for her, it's going to be a huge adjustment for us as a family having her so far away and not seeing her every day as it will for all who's son or daughter is also participating.

Below there are already a few posts with great information.  Remember, no question is a "dumb" question.  If it's something you need to know, just ask or if you have some info you may think will be helpful to someone else, pass it along.  Someone is bound to have an answer to your question.  I'm looking forward to learning all I can!!

Rebecca


----------



## Traveliz

Not that I know of - I just read the College Board and post where appropriate.

Would be nice though.

Liz


----------



## onehotdisneymama

Hello to CP parents out there.  Are you having times of going from  to   as each day goes by and your  or  near their date of check-in?


----------



## TinyBit

If someone starts a thread for parents I'll have my mom join. She is constantly asking me questions about it and reading the messages with me.


----------



## ro80

Okay, I'll take the bull by the horns and start one.  Be on the lookout!  PM me with subject ideas though so we can make it good


----------



## Traveliz

Would be great if it was a sticky so new parents could easily find it -  might build up more parents faster.

I am actually a CP parent on the way out but I can list off the zillion things I thought of in advance - pretty much the same things alot of the kids think about:

Insurance
Car
What to Bring
How much Money
Info about the Area
Banking
Arrival and the Logistics involved
Visiting during the Program
How Extending works
How to work with your college re credits and time off
Etc and Etc

Liz


----------



## DisneyJersey

Traveliz said:


> Would be great if it was a sticky so new parents could easily find it -  might build up more parents faster.
> 
> I am actually a CP parent on the way out but I can list off the zillion things I thought of in advance - pretty much the same things alot of the kids think about:
> 
> Insurance
> Car
> What to Bring
> How much Money
> Info about the Area
> Banking
> Arrival and the Logistics involved
> Visiting during the Program
> How Extending works
> How to work with your college re credits and time off
> Etc and Etc
> 
> Liz



hello, im a 2005 cp alumni.. logically, your child will have insurance under you since they are technically still in school..don't bring toooo much clothing, since they will be in work clothes a majority of the time.. do bring some warm clothing and some business casual clothes for traditions and any classes that may be taken..bring about 200 dollars, or 300 for the 1st few weeks as you won't get your 1st paycheck until 2nd or 3rd week down..disney does have direct deposit, i highly suggest you sign up for that, makes things easy on depositing your paycheck..when arriving, please arrive at vista, if the child is placed at chatham, you can drive there, it's just a 5 min drive down the street....you most definitely can visit, all CP's can bring up to 3 guests into the park up to 6 times on their program...towards the end of the program, they will advertise and ask if any cp wants to extend.. keep in mind, they can be on the program as long as 1 year if they want to, they can't stay on the program after 1 yr down there..as far as college credits, tell ur child to print out the syllabi on the website wdwcollegeprogram.com and talk with their advisor..

ps.. if any parent wants to talk to an alumni, or even their son/daughter, feel free to IM me on aim.. i am usually on a lot.. Justwin8 is my sn, i'd be happy to answer any questions in real time..


----------



## Traveliz

DisneyJersey said:


> hello, im a 2005 cp alumni.. logically, your child will have insurance under you since they are technically still in school..don't bring toooo much clothing, since they will be in work clothes a majority of the time.. do bring some warm clothing and some business casual clothes for traditions and any classes that may be taken..bring about 200 dollars, or 300 for the 1st few weeks as you won't get your 1st paycheck until 2nd or 3rd week down..disney does have direct deposit, i highly suggest you sign up for that, makes things easy on depositing your paycheck..when arriving, please arrive at vista, if the child is placed at chatham, you can drive there, it's just a 5 min drive down the street....you most definitely can visit, all CP's can bring up to 3 guests into the park up to 6 times on their program...towards the end of the program, they will advertise and ask if any cp wants to extend.. keep in mind, they can be on the program as long as 1 year if they want to, they can't stay on the program after 1 yr down there..as far as college credits, tell ur child to print out the syllabi on the website wdwcollegeprogram.com and talk with their advisor..
> 
> ps.. if any parent wants to talk to an alumni, or even their son/daughter, feel free to IM me on aim.. i am usually on a lot.. Justwin8 is my sn, i'd be happy to answer any questions in real time..



Not true on the insurance and that is why its a subject parents might want to discuss on the boards -- it really depends on the parent's insurance policy.

In our case the child has to be in school full time (and that is determined by what the school says is full time) == which would be 12 hours each semester so my daughter did not qualify for the insurance she had been previously covered under.  This varies greatly from one company to the next, from one insurance policy to the next.  That meant we had to look for alternative insurance (or not) and I could share with other parents what we ended up doing.

My list was not a list of my concerns but rather a list answering the OP on what parents might want to discuss on the boards.

I think personal experience varies greatly on a number of the issues.  Just printing off the syllabi wasn't the easiest thing for my daughter to do re her school -  she got shuffled to three different department advisors in their quest to decide if and how she would get credit for her class.  Her experiences might help another.

Liz


----------



## onehotdisneymama

Personally, I am very excited to see other parents with the same questions that I have.  Hopefully we can come together and share.


----------



## breathinforluck

Traveliz said:


> I think personal experience varies greatly on a number of the issues.  Just printing off the syllabi wasn't the easiest thing for my daughter to do re her school -  she got shuffled to three different department advisors in their quest to decide if and how she would get credit for her class.  Her experiences might help another.



This is what happened to me when I went to find out if I could get college credit. I kept going to an advisor to be sent to another. It was annoying to say the least. A week later I finally have an answer about the credit issue.


----------



## ro80

I called my daughter's contact at her school to ask her specifically how it worked as far as her medical insurance was concerned (with all of this HIPAA nonsense, there's not much info we are entitled to!!)  All she said my daughter had to do was to enroll in a 3-credit internship course at the school.  The school will then stamp her status as full-time to ensure she is covered.  What a relief that was to us!!!  I would think other schools would have that policy as well...


----------



## Joanna71985

Too bad my mom is not very computer-savy. She could have used a place like this back when I did my first CP. She was such a nervous wreck (she's used to it by now, though).


----------



## ro80

Hi everyone!  I've updated my original post at the top to sort of refresh it into a new one.  I think it will be a great benefit to all CP parents.  Here's' to hoping it's a hit!!


----------



## Traveliz

ro80 said:


> I called my daughter's contact at her school to ask her specifically how it worked as far as her medical insurance was concerned (with all of this HIPAA nonsense, there's not much info we are entitled to!!)  All she said my daughter had to do was to enroll in a 3-credit internship course at the school.  The school will then stamp her status as full-time to ensure she is covered.  What a relief that was to us!!!  I would think other schools would have that policy as well...



Well you would think but unfortunately that is not always the case - that is awesome for you guys though!  Insurance (like so many other things) is certainly one thing that is not uniform across the board.

Liz


----------



## ro80

Yes, you would think because these kids are representing their schools basically.  I'm glad hers does it.  The medical insurance issue was a huge concern of ours.


----------



## Joanna71985

For insurance at my school, I just have to be a FT student. So I had to get credits for my CPs (I got 11 my first, and 8 my second).


----------



## Traveliz

Joanna71985 said:


> For insurance at my school, I just have to be a FT student. So I had to get credits for my CPs (I got 11 my first, and 8 my second).



Gosh to be full time for my daughter she would have had to get 12 credits each semester -- that is great it worked out for you though.

On the other hand we were able to take her off the family insurance at work and realized a savings there and then bought a separate policy (not as good though but doable) for about a wash so it worked out.

Liz


----------



## ro80

This is actually for Joanna - how did you get so many credits for your CP's?  Did your school give you credit for them, how did that work?  Was it the classes you took during your CP???  I'm just trying to understand...


----------



## Joanna71985

ro80 said:


> This is actually for Joanna - how did you get so many credits for your CP's?  Did your school give you credit for them, how did that work?  Was it the classes you took during your CP???  I'm just trying to understand...



The CPs were considered Independent Studies for my school. For my first, I also took one of the Disney classes to get the extra credits (I took Hospitality Management, which was really interesting).


----------



## ilysespieces

i still have no idea about insurance and credits and how my school works, i guess i need to find someone who knows about this when i go to class tomorrow.


----------



## Joanna71985

ilysespieces said:


> i still have no idea about insurance and credits and how my school works, i guess i need to find someone who knows about this when i go to class tomorrow.



Good luck!!


----------



## AlaskaBigMomma

Howdy folks - I have been a DIS lurker for a good 2 years but only just registered as I am having major anxiety over my daughter leaving me for WDW Careerstart in August She is SOOO excited and I am most of the time but well...
First let me say we are from a small rural Alaska town of about 1100 and this will be the first time she will have a "big town" experience - come to think of it this will also be the longest we have ever been apart ( she was homeschooled) - now I know that this is a WONDERFUL opportunity and she is going to 18 and I have to let go but  I'm working on it!
Ok - now for the big question - she leaves in August and we have NO family on the East Coast so I was thinking of going down a few days early with the family and spending some time with her there before her check in. Then I wanted to spend another week or so making sure she got settled in. For those alumni out there - is this a good plan or is it too smothering? ( Oh let me say that my daughter is so twitterpaited that she is not as anxious as Mom here)   
Also- which resort is closer to Vista Way ( that's her 1st choice of dorms)?
Can she get from a resort to the dorms on a bus or do we have to get her a taxi?
Thanks for letting me vent some jitters and for all info you can give


----------



## Joanna71985

AlaskaBigMomma said:


> Howdy folks - I have been a DIS lurker for a good 2 years but only just registered as I am having major anxiety over my daughter leaving me for WDW Careerstart in August She is SOOO excited and I am most of the time but well...
> First let me say we are from a small rural Alaska town of about 1100 and this will be the first time she will have a "big town" experience - come to think of it this will also be the longest we have ever been apart ( she was homeschooled) - now I know that this is a WONDERFUL opportunity and she is going to 18 and I have to let go but  I'm working on it!
> Ok - now for the big question - she leaves in August and we have NO family on the East Coast so I was thinking of going down a few days early with the family and spending some time with her there before her check in. Then I wanted to spend another week or so making sure she got settled in. For those alumni out there - is this a good plan or is it too smothering? ( Oh let me say that my daughter is so twitterpaited that she is not as anxious as Mom here)
> Also- which resort is closer to Vista Way ( that's her 1st choice of dorms)?
> Can she get from a resort to the dorms on a bus or do we have to get her a taxi?
> Thanks for letting me vent some jitters and for all info you can give



Welcome to DIS!! 

I don't think it's too smothering. My dad has come down with me for each of my 3 programs (and will be coming back down with me in May). Unfortunately I don't know about Disney resorts. But there is a hotel right nearby Vista (the Holiday Inn Sunspree). And no. Unfortuntely there are no resort buses that go to Vista. You would need to get a cab.


----------



## Traveliz

AlaskaBigMomma said:


> Howdy folks - I have been a DIS lurker for a good 2 years but only just registered as I am having major anxiety over my daughter leaving me for WDW Careerstart in August She is SOOO excited and I am most of the time but well...
> First let me say we are from a small rural Alaska town of about 1100 and this will be the first time she will have a "big town" experience - come to think of it this will also be the longest we have ever been apart ( she was homeschooled) - now I know that this is a WONDERFUL opportunity and she is going to 18 and I have to let go but  I'm working on it!
> Ok - now for the big question - she leaves in August and we have NO family on the East Coast so I was thinking of going down a few days early with the family and spending some time with her there before her check in. Then I wanted to spend another week or so making sure she got settled in. For those alumni out there - is this a good plan or is it too smothering? ( Oh let me say that my daughter is so twitterpaited that she is not as anxious as Mom here)
> Also- which resort is closer to Vista Way ( that's her 1st choice of dorms)?
> Can she get from a resort to the dorms on a bus or do we have to get her a taxi?
> Thanks for letting me vent some jitters and for all info you can give




Hi!  Mom here not an alum but we ended up doing something similar last summer.  I took my daughter down and we had a few fun days before she checked in - mainly because there was a Pirate and Princess Party we wanted to attend that was a few days before her arrival date.

Once she checked in I stayed in town a couple of more days because I had a car and could help her if needed - I really didn't hover but she needed black shoes and she wanted to get Sketchers rather than the Walmart brand so I took her there, also took her to get her banking set up - -that sort of thing --just to make it easier for her.

I then left for a couple of weeks but was only an hour and a half away at my inlaws empty condo in St Pete.  I really didn't hear from her much during that time - she was so busy.  But she had gotten tickets to see the Jonas Bros and didn't have anyone that knew of them at that time so I came back over and went with her, took her out to dinner and then back to the apt.

My husband came at the end of that time for a week because we had gotten a free dining pkg before all this transpired - and he wanted to see her actually working so that week we spent some time with her as well.

As far as getting around she can get everywhere using the Disney CP bus system combined with the Disney system.  Of course in costume she can't be on the regular guest buses.

I had a car because we drove.

Later in the year I flew down for a visit and rented a car so I could help her get groceries and do some errrands.  You might consider that.

Vista is close to the different resort areas by way of different transportation routes.  I would say its really closest to the DTD resorts and then Saratoga Springs but I stayed at All Stars and via 1-4 it is pretty convenient also.

I would say the MK resorts are furthest away.

Often if we are meeting her we just meet her at the parks or wherever rather than having her come to the resort.  Although when the extended family came in Dec she met us all at the resort.

If you have anymore questions ask away.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Traveliz said:


> As far as getting around she can get everywhere using the Disney CP bus system combined with the Disney system.  Of course in costume she can't be on the regular guest buses.



Actually, I don't think that's true. I have see CMs in costume riding the WDW buses.


----------



## Traveliz

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, I don't think that's true. I have see CMs in costume riding the WDW buses.



Wow really!  I just assumed no to that!  Although now that I think about it - my daughter's culinary roommates did use the monorail to get to work from the TTC so I guess they do use the transportation.  And I know I have seen transportation CMs using Disney transportation to get around.

My daughter is in attractions and I am pretty sure she doesn't get on the Disney guest buses in her costume - but rather changes first if she is headed to a resort.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

I wouldn't have been allowed to wear my costume on the bus (character attendants can't take the costumes home), but I had days where I started at one park and had to take the guest bus to another park for a second shift (this was mostly AK-MK).


----------



## onehotdisneymama

AlaskaBigMomma said:


> Howdy folks - I have been a DIS lurker for a good 2 years but only just registered as I am having major anxiety over my daughter leaving me for WDW Careerstart in August She is SOOO excited and I am most of the time but well...
> First let me say we are from a small rural Alaska town of about 1100 and this will be the first time she will have a "big town" experience - come to think of it this will also be the longest we have ever been apart ( she was homeschooled) - now I know that this is a WONDERFUL opportunity and she is going to 18 and I have to let go but  I'm working on it!
> Ok - now for the big question - she leaves in August and we have NO family on the East Coast so I was thinking of going down a few days early with the family and spending some time with her there before her check in. Then I wanted to spend another week or so making sure she got settled in. For those alumni out there - is this a good plan or is it too smothering? ( Oh let me say that my daughter is so twitterpaited that she is not as anxious as Mom here)
> Also- which resort is closer to Vista Way ( that's her 1st choice of dorms)?
> Can she get from a resort to the dorms on a bus or do we have to get her a taxi?
> Thanks for letting me vent some jitters and for all info you can give



Hi! and welcome.  I am a parent of a first time CPer.  My daughter starts May 28.  Yes, I am stressing over it.  But what an opportunity these kids have.  I have to admit we are Disney junkies.  My first trip was in 1975 for Grad nite and my husband was first at WDW in 1972. My kids grew up with Disney and now my grandchildren are enjoying "the Mouse".  Even though I live in Florida, love WDW and can be in Orlando in less than two hours..........doesn't help.  Smothering is what mothers (and fathers) do best.  My daughter checks in on a Wednesday and my husband took the whole week off.  (Daddy's girl). I will be anxiously watching as my daughter goes off into 'the World'. (just not too closely so that I get caught watching. ).  If I can be a help to anyone, please let me know.  We are all fixin' to jump into the same boat.  Good luck.  Diane


----------



## tiki23

Thanks for starting this thread!

My son wants to be in the Career Start program next year and I'm reading all of the info I can get my hands on.  He and I are taking a trip this year for free dining and are hoping to check some things out connected with the program.  

Is there a student office or counselors office where we could talk to someone?  Possibly tour the apartment/dorm areas?

Thanks.


----------



## DisneyJersey

tiki23 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> My son wants to be in the Career Start program next year and I'm reading all of the info I can get my hands on.  He and I are taking a trip this year for free dining and are hoping to check some things out connected with the program.
> 
> Is there a student office or counselors office where we could talk to someone?  Possibly tour the apartment/dorm areas?
> 
> Thanks.



unfortunately, no you can't tour the apt/dorm areas, however, I suggest you go to the casting building, they have an office for college recruiting/career start, i suggest you go there..


----------



## Traveliz

DisneyJersey said:


> unfortunately, no you can't tour the apt/dorm areas, however, I suggest you go to the casting building, they have an office for college recruiting/career start, i suggest you go there..



Although you can't actually tour the apts when my daughter and I knew she was interested we did drive over and past the different complexes so she could get a feel for the neighborhoods the apartments were in.

Also we would look at the name tags of the CMs and those with colleges were either carreer start or college program and we would strike up conversations.

Liz


----------



## tiki23

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## DisDRw

So I have a daughter starting this summer, going thru Jan 09 on the College Program.

Some questions we have...

How often do the kids get enough time off to come home?  It would be cheaper for her to come home than for us to go see her.  I am thinking if she had 3 or 4 days in a row, it would be worthwhile.

She is not planning on bringing her car.  Are the buses adequate?

Banking?  Can she direct deposit in an out of state account, or will she need a local bank.

She is going to be a character handler.  Do they work at the same location, or do they rotate around frequently?

How does check in day normally go, schedule wise?  Will she be occupied all day or is finished earlier?  How soon after check in do they go to work?  Will she start the next day?  Will she have any time to go to the parks with the family who will be there also?  We are flying down the night before check-in and will be around for the week.

We hope to get there early so she can get her choice of location for room.  She has a friend whom she want to room with.  Does that person have to be there at the same time?

Any other advice appreciated!


----------



## Berlioz70

DisDRw said:


> How often do the kids get enough time off to come home?  It would be cheaper for her to come home than for us to go see her.  I am thinking if she had 3 or 4 days in a row, it would be worthwhile.



It is generally expected that they will not have time to go home. Typically, students will get two days off a week - but that varies greatly based on job, location and season (I'm afraid I can't speak for entertainment). The weeks run Sunday-Saturday, so she might try to request a Fri-Sat off for one week and then a Sun-Mon the next, to get 4 days off in a row.



DisDRw said:


> She is not planning on bringing her car.  Are the buses adequate?



Many students rely on the buses so they are quite good. The only thing would be preparation and making sure she doesn't miss the bus. Sometimes they will put you to work much earlier then a shift starts, so she has to be wise with her time, maybe wonder around the parks if she wants.



DisDRw said:


> Banking?  Can she direct deposit in an out of state account, or will she need a local bank.


 She can back from home, out of state.



DisDRw said:


> She is going to be a character handler.  Do they work at the same location, or do they rotate around frequently?


 Are you referring to a Character Attendant? In that case, she'll be working all over the resort, at all parks, and maybe some of the restaurants.



DisDRw said:


> How does check in day normally go, schedule wise?  Will she be occupied all day or is finished earlier?  How soon after check in do they go to work?  Will she start the next day?  Will she have any time to go to the parks with the family who will be there also?  We are flying down the night before check-in and will be around for the week.


 There are two housing meetings on check-in day, so she'll be required to attend one. If you get there early (which it sounds like you're planning on), then her housing meeting will be earlier in the day and she'll have the late afternoon and evening off. 

On the second day there is another meeting to talk about work locations and to sign up for classes, it is my understanding that this meeting is only offered in the morning, then she'll have the afternoon/evening off. 

Day three is when she'll start traditions (work) which runs for about 4 hours, then her training from there will branch off into her actual job and varies based on positions. Keep in mind that she will not get free access to the parks or access to her hotel discounts until day three.



DisDRw said:


> She has a friend whom she want to room with.  Does that person have to be there at the same time?


 If they do not do the roommate notification then yes, they'll have to arrive together. If they do the roommate notification then they do not have to, but it is still generally recommended.


----------



## Joanna71985

DisDRw said:


> So I have a daughter starting this summer, going thru Jan 09 on the College Program.
> 
> Some questions we have...
> 
> How often do the kids get enough time off to come home?  It would be cheaper for her to come home than for us to go see her.  I am thinking if she had 3 or 4 days in a row, it would be worthwhile.
> 
> She is not planning on bringing her car.  Are the buses adequate?
> 
> Banking?  Can she direct deposit in an out of state account, or will she need a local bank.
> 
> She is going to be a character handler.  Do they work at the same location, or do they rotate around frequently?
> 
> How does check in day normally go, schedule wise?  Will she be occupied all day or is finished earlier?  How soon after check in do they go to work?  Will she start the next day?  Will she have any time to go to the parks with the family who will be there also?  We are flying down the night before check-in and will be around for the week.
> 
> We hope to get there early so she can get her choice of location for room.  She has a friend whom she want to room with.  Does that person have to be there at the same time?
> 
> Any other advice appreciated!



It is not common getting 3-4 days off that much. Typically it is 2 days off a week, but during really busy times it may even be just 1 day. You may be able to get 4 days off in a row by requesting a Fri-Sat-Sun-Mon (2 weeks worth), but there is no guarantee.

Yes. You can get by with the buses. I have done 3 CPs, and have not had a car for any of them.

Yes, she can direct-deposit into a bank.

Character attendants work _everywhere._ They can work in all 4 parks and also in the resorts for dining (though that is not very common). It is the best job ever!!

Check-in runs from 9am til 1pm. They usually allow people to start earlier (last summer I started at 8, and was done by 8:45am). After the housing meeting (done in the afternoon), you are all done for the day. You will not start training right away. You find out your work location on Day 2, have Traditions on Day 3 (this is where you get the work ID, which means you can't get into the parks for free before this), and training usually starts around Day 4-6. It depends by area. If she is not doing the roomie notification, and there is someone she wants to room with, they have to be in line together.


----------



## DisDRw

Thanks Berlioz and Joanna!  We are getting excited!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisDRw said:


> Thanks Berlioz and Joanna!  We are getting excited!



You're welcome.


----------



## Joanna71985

Has anyone else's DD/DS checked in yet? I am in FL, and in Patterson!! I find out my work location today!


----------



## onehotdisneymama

Congrads on getting into Patterson.  My DD arrives on the 28th. Good luck with your work location. Waiting to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## Joanna71985

onehotdisneymama said:


> Congrads on getting into Patterson.  My DD arrives on the 28th. Good luck with your work location. Waiting to hear how it works out for you.



Thank you!! Safe trip for your DD.


----------



## looo33

My dd checked in on the 19th and is living in Chatham. So far she is loving it! She has one apartment mate that is going home already....it wasn't what she expected. So they are down to 5 of them in the apartment. Will they fill that opening with someone else?


----------



## csaribay

looo33 said:


> My dd checked in on the 19th and is living in Chatham. So far she is loving it! She has one apartment mate that is going home already....it wasn't what she expected. So they are down to 5 of them in the apartment. Will they fill that opening with someone else?



Most likely, although it may take a while for someone to move in. There are several arrival dates coming up, so it's possible they'll have someone new move in (next one is this coming Wednesday).


----------



## Joanna71985

looo33 said:


> My dd checked in on the 19th and is living in Chatham. So far she is loving it! She has one apartment mate that is going home already....it wasn't what she expected. So they are down to 5 of them in the apartment. Will they fill that opening with someone else?



Where is she working?


----------



## looo33

Joanna71985 said:


> Where is she working?




She is in Fantasyland working between Pooh, Snow White and the Tea cups. She is having a blast!


----------



## DisDRw

Dropped off my DD.  She is staying at Chatham, and is in one of the 4 bedroom units.  Its still very early, but so far she seems to really be enjoying it.  We are still learning about her schedule, etc.  One good thing I learned is what EPCOT really stands for.  Its "Employee Paychecks Come On Thursday".


----------



## Joanna71985

looo33 said:


> She is in Fantasyland working between Pooh, Snow White and the Tea cups. She is having a blast!



That is awsome!



DisDRw said:


> Dropped off my DD.  She is staying at Chatham, and is in one of the 4 bedroom units.  Its still very early, but so far she seems to really be enjoying it.  We are still learning about her schedule, etc.  One good thing I learned is what EPCOT really stands for.  Its "Employee Paychecks Come On Thursday".



Ah, Chatham. I love it there.


----------



## graygables

DisDRw said:


> One good thing I learned is what EPCOT really stands for.  Its "Employee Paychecks Come On Thursday".



Or Every Person Comes Out Tired.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi all. I've been a Disboard member for awhile. Been a WDW fanatic since I can remember. I've got twins - 19 years old. One is a Math Ed major, the other a Hotel/Resort Management major - attending separate colleges. They just finished their first year!   Yeah! 

I am interested in finding out as much as I possibly can about the Disney College Program specifically for my son - the Hotel/Resort Mgmt major - if not for both of my kids, and I really don't know where to start. I don't see much information on the collegeprogram website for parents, so I'm going to post here.

I'm going to start at square one:

What's the difference between the "college program", and the "career start program"? 

What if the college presentations are not given at the college my son is attending? (I once saw a list and his school wasn't on it, although a S.U.N.Y. close by was) He attends S.U.N.Y. Delhi in upstate NY.

If his college doesn't host the Disney presentation does that mean they don't except any credits he earns there? Can he still apply and attend the CP?

When do the presentations come around for a Spring 09 program? When would he apply?

What type of criteria does a student have to meet to be considered for the program? GPA, extra curricular, etc? I see talk on the boards about interviews, this is part of being accepted? How long is the interview, where does it take place? Do you have to go down to FLA for the interview or can it be done over the phone or at the students college?

What is the minimum GPA accepted? He is a struggling student who had special services in high school and chose not to have special services in college (he's really trying to do it himself).

Does time spent in the CP count as credits to college, or does a student have to attend classes while there? If so, do all colleges accept those credits?

Is it worth it for an education major to do the program? My daughter is interested but isn't sure how it will benefit her as a math ed major.

If the student isn't accepted into the program the first time he tries can he reapply for the following semester, and on and on?

That's it for now, I'm sure I'll have so many more questions. Any answers any of you can provide would be very much appreciated.


----------



## tinyt396

What's the difference between the "college program", and the "career start program"? 

In order to participate in the College Program you must have completed at least one semester of college, where as the careerstart program you must have graduated high school in the last 48 months. 
What if the college presentations are not given at the college my son is attending? (I once saw a list and his school wasn't on it, although a S.U.N.Y. close by was) He attends S.U.N.Y. Delhi in upstate NY.

There is an online presentation he can view on the college program website.

If his college doesn't host the Disney presentation does that mean they don't except any credits he earns there? Can he still apply and attend the CP?

As far as credits you would need to talk to an advisor at the school as to what sort of credit (if any) will be given.  Even if the school does not accept credit for it he would still be able to apply and participate in the program.

When do the presentations come around for a Spring 09 program? When would he apply?

The presentations for the spring program will probably start in late Sept/early Oct.  He would apply around the time he views the presentation.  If he views the only presentation he would call to schedule an interview and fill out the application with the roles he would be interested in.
What type of criteria does a student have to meet to be considered for the program? GPA, extra curricular, etc? I see talk on the boards about interviews, this is part of being accepted? How long is the interview, where does it take place? Do you have to go down to FLA for the interview or can it be done over the phone or at the students college?

You must be in good standing at your college.  Yes, interviews are part of being accepted.  The interviews can be as short as 15 min to as long as 30 min (possibly longer).  He would have an interview over the phone or if he views a presentation they may interview right there (though they may not).  

What is the minimum GPA accepted? He is a struggling student who had special services in high school and chose not to have special services in college (he's really trying to do it himself).

I believe a 2.0 is acceptable.  Basically he must be in good standing with his college. 

Does time spent in the CP count as credits to college, or does a student have to attend classes while there? If so, do all colleges accept those credits?

Again the credit issue would need to be discussed by an advisor at his college.  There are classes offered for participants but they are not mandatory and you can look at the class description, syllabus, etc. on the college program website.  

Is it worth it for an education major to do the program? My daughter is interested but isn't sure how it will benefit her as a math ed major.

Any person with any major can apply to the program.  It could benefit her in the sense of it being an amazing experience, and you meet amazing people.

If the student isn't accepted into the program the first time he tries can he reapply for the following semester, and on and on?

Yes, if a person is not accepted for one season they may apply for another season. 

This is just what I have learned from my experience with Disney, there are many more people on here that know more about the program.  Just know that it was an amazing experience for me and I am actually going down in three weeks to start a Professional Internship with Disney.


----------



## Joanna71985

DeeCee735 said:


> I'm going to start at square one:
> 
> What's the difference between the "college program", and the "career start program"?
> 
> What if the college presentations are not given at the college my son is attending? (I once saw a list and his school wasn't on it, although a S.U.N.Y. close by was) He attends S.U.N.Y. Delhi in upstate NY.
> 
> If his college doesn't host the Disney presentation does that mean they don't except any credits he earns there? Can he still apply and attend the CP?
> 
> When do the presentations come around for a Spring 09 program? When would he apply?
> 
> What type of criteria does a student have to meet to be considered for the program? GPA, extra curricular, etc? I see talk on the boards about interviews, this is part of being accepted? How long is the interview, where does it take place? Do you have to go down to FLA for the interview or can it be done over the phone or at the students college?
> 
> What is the minimum GPA accepted? He is a struggling student who had special services in high school and chose not to have special services in college (he's really trying to do it himself).
> 
> Does time spent in the CP count as credits to college, or does a student have to attend classes while there? If so, do all colleges accept those credits?
> 
> Is it worth it for an education major to do the program? My daughter is interested but isn't sure how it will benefit her as a math ed major.
> 
> If the student isn't accepted into the program the first time he tries can he reapply for the following semester, and on and on?
> 
> That's it for now, I'm sure I'll have so many more questions. Any answers any of you can provide would be very much appreciated.



1) the College Program is for people in college. The only requirement is that you are at least 18, and completed at least 1 semester. The CS is for people out of HS.

2) You can view the presentation online (the E-Presentation). Then you just call to set up an interview.

3) It doesn't matter. I know people who have done the CP without credits. Also, you may still be able to get credit even if the school doesn't host the CP.

4) Disney will start recruiting for Spring 2009 in late Sept/early Oct.

5) The only requirements for the CP are: at least 18, completed one semester, is a current student (PT/FT), is in good standing with the school, and has a good personal record.

6) It varies by school, but usually is it a 2.0 GPA.

7) It can. People can get credits for doing the CP. I have.

8) Yes. It is worth it for every major.

9) Yes. You can retry if not accepted the first time.


----------



## DisDRw

Anyone had any experience with getting a Cast Member Discount Hotel Reservation for their family/friends?  I know my DD Cast member needs to go somewhere on the Hub, but she is having a hard time figuring it out.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisDRw said:


> Anyone had any experience with getting a Cast Member Discount Hotel Reservation for their family/friends?  I know my DD Cast member needs to go somewhere on the Hub, but she is having a hard time figuring it out.
> 
> Appreciate the help!



I have. I have used it twice now (including for Aug). It's pretty simple to do. 

Here is what you do:
1) Once on the HUB, go to the WDW Resort Rooms Discount button.
2) Click on the Make a Reservation button.
3) Here you get 2 choices: for yourself (the CM aka Higher discount) or Family/Friends (this is where the CM doesn't have to stay, but it's less). Choose which one you are doing.
4) Choose the date you are staying, and the total # of your party.
5) You can now pick a resort. If there is availability, the price will be shown. If there isn't, it will say so.


----------



## DisDRw

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisDRw said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## happyj

Hi there
My DD is leaving on sunday for 9 magical weeks we are joining her at the end of august .  
Flight booked   but need the discounted accomodation.
Thank you for information .
But excuse my ignorance what is the HUB


----------



## csaribay

happyj said:


> Hi there
> My DD is leaving on sunday for 9 magical weeks we are joining her at the end of august .
> Flight booked   but need the discounted accomodation.
> Thank you for information .
> But excuse my ignorance what is the HUB



Unfortunately, room discounts aren't available for your daughter until she has collected her company ID and has completed Traditions - The Walt Disney Company's orientation, which generally takes place on the third day after check-in.

For reasonably priced hotel rooms near Vista Way (check-in location and one of the housing complexes), many participants stay at the Holiday Inn Sunspree, which is literally across the street. Otherwise, search for hotels on popular travel sites in the "Lake Buena Vista" area.

Of course, rooms at Disney resorts may be available, and possibly at a publicly discounted rate. Check out the Codes and Rates board to see what all is out there. Also important to note: none of the discounts or park admission benefits begin until your daughter receives her company ID, which again won't likely be until the third day after check-in.

_After she has completed Traditions_, she should have access to The HUB, the company's internet portal. In order for her to book a room reservation, all she'll need to do is login and look for the link that reads "WDW Resort Room Discount", and she'll be directed to the right place.


----------



## happyj

Hi 
Thank you but I am sure she will have enough time to make a booking just not sure what she has to do or where to go . 
What is the Hub. 
thanks


----------



## csaribay

happyj said:


> Hi
> Thank you but I am sure she will have enough time to make a booking just not sure what she has to do or where to go .
> What is the Hub.
> thanks



It's the company's internal internet portal, which has a lot of information and resources for Cast Members. It's available at disneyteam.disney.com, and is restricted to Cast Member and employee use only. After she finishes Traditions, she can register (if she hasn't yet done so) at any Disney Learning Center (one is located right at Vista Way), or any computer on the company's network. After she has completed that, all she has to do is login and click "WDW Resort Room Discounts" (on the bottom right-hand side of the page), and she'll be directed to a site that is very similar to disneyworld.com for booking.

If she has any difficulty, she can ask the Cast Members at the Learning Center or those in her area. She can also call 407-WDW-CAST for assistance.


----------



## happyj

That is such a help 
Thank   you


----------



## Melonie1121

Fortunately, my parents are great, we get along well.


----------



## teacher100

My son is a Junior in High School and is thinking about majoring in something in the computer area.  He would like to do the CP his second semester in College.  He will probably go to the college that is in our town and I think it would be a great opportunity for him to "move away" for awhile.  Would it be reasonable for him to go to the College Presentation at the local campus just to ask questions even though it is two years out?

I know this question has happened before, but has anyone ever been turned down who applied early.  My son has a little trouble with conversation skills at times and seems nervous because he has Tourette's Syndrome.  It makes him very self concious.  I worry about the interview part.  He is an Eagle Scout, so I'm hoping that will help him.


----------



## glendalais

teacher100 said:


> I know this question has happened before, but has anyone ever been turned down who applied early.  My son has a little trouble with conversation skills at times and seems nervous because he has Tourette's Syndrome.  It makes him very self concious.  I worry about the interview part.  He is an Eagle Scout, so I'm hoping that will help him.



As someone who works for Disney with some of the same issues as your son, I'm sure he'll have no problem getting hired. The interview is very laid back, and if has a passion for what he wants to do, the interviewer should be able to see that.

However, I don't think they'll hire him if he applies for the CP this early; I don't even think they'll take applications. I'm sure there wouldn't be an issue if he goes to the presentation, though.


----------



## Berlioz70

I would definitely encourage him to attend the presentation early - I went three times before I applied. However, he cannot apply early - do not try until one semester before he wants to go down.


----------



## teacher100

Thanks for the response! I figured he wouldn't be able to apply early, but just going and seeing what to expect might help him when he does get to go.   He is definitely passionate about Disney!  He may be like many of these and keep wanting to go back, but he does understand that he needs to graduate in a reasonable amount of time!  He actually thought about doing Career Start, but figured that he would have more of chance in getting in for CP since their are more roles for that program.


----------



## kaguilbeau

What is the difference between 
Career Start and College Program as for as the different roles available?

Are the positions available more favorable for one of these programs than the other?

Thanks -


----------



## OilSlinger822

kaguilbeau said:


> What is the difference between
> Career Start and College Program as for as the different roles available?
> 
> Are the positions available more favorable for one of these programs than the other?
> 
> Thanks -



The Careerstart program is geared towards recent high school graduates and the College Program is for students taking college classes. There are more choices of roles for the College Program. Here is a website on both for more info...

Careerstart
http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/index.html

College Program
http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/


----------



## csaribay

kaguilbeau said:


> What is the difference between
> Career Start and College Program as for as the different roles available?
> 
> Are the positions available more favorable for one of these programs than the other?
> 
> Thanks -



In terms of features, there's simply more variety in the amount of roles available. The College Program offers 15 types of roles, while the CareerStart Program offers seven. There is no set "cap" between the two programs - the College and CareerStart Programs share the same "pool" of available roles, so it's not so much which program you apply to (assuming they both offer the same roles), but rather the quality of the candidate's application which determines who gets what role.

The only other major difference between the two programs is the arrival/departure dates. The College Program offers a variety of check-in and departure dates for it six seasons (three "seasons" in the Spring, three "seasons" in the Fall), while the CareerStart Program only offers one set of arrival/departure for its two seasons (Spring, a seven month program, and Fall, a five month program). The College Program allows for a little more flexibility in traveling to/from Disney, as far as that goes.

Other than that, the two program are functionally equivalent. Same housing, same classes, same front-line roles.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hope everyone's kids on the CP/CS are doing well.


----------



## ro80

My daughter is doing great!! She absolutely is having a ball. She has 3 roommates, one of which isn't quite clicking with the rest but they'll figure it out!! She is working at Fulton's at Port Orleans. Her only issue is not having her car with her but I'm not budging on that one. The only drawback to that is getting home from work at 1:30 am and having to go back at 8:00 am again. I think that was her only complaint....I on the other hand have been crying all week   I really miss her being it's her first time away. She's happy and that's all that matters. This is a GREAT experience for her. So far so good!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ro80 said:


> My daughter is doing great!! She absolutely is having a ball. She has 3 roommates, one of which isn't quite clicking with the rest but they'll figure it out!! She is working at Fulton's at Port Orleans. Her only issue is not having her car with her but I'm not budging on that one. The only drawback to that is getting home from work at 1:30 am and having to go back at 8:00 am again. I think that was her only complaint....I on the other hand have been crying all week   I really miss her being it's her first time away. She's happy and that's all that matters. This is a GREAT experience for her. So far so good!!



Glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## Love2Live

Woohoo!


----------



## Love2Live

Neat!


----------



## onehotdisneymama

My daughter is doing very well. Her in-room roomate is wonderful and she has been lucky to get some very nice girls to share the apartment with.  Since she has been there 4 out of 8 of the original girls have had to leave for various reasons.  They have had a couple of "questionable girls" come and go also. Alot of key changes. She works at the Magic Kingdom so she works alot of late hours. Kind of a good thing she is not a morning person. Being from Florida she is used to the crazy weather we get. Some of her roomates aren't quite sure what to make of Tropical Storm weather. Thanks for asking about how our kids are doing.  Diane Mother to Rebecca(Becky)


----------



## deadtoaster2

onehotdisneymama said:


> Since she has been there 4 out of 8 of the original girls have had to leave for various reasons.



Wow! I bet that is pretty crazy to see half of the apartment leave. Not sure if you will even know the answer, but did they leave on their own choice (homesick, injured themselves, didn't enjoy the experience, etc.) or were they actually termed by Disney?


----------



## Joanna71985

onehotdisneymama said:


> My daughter is doing very well. Her in-room roomate is wonderful and she has been lucky to get some very nice girls to share the apartment with.  Since she has been there 4 out of 8 of the original girls have had to leave for various reasons.  They have had a couple of "questionable girls" come and go also. Alot of key changes. She works at the Magic Kingdom so she works alot of late hours. Kind of a good thing she is not a morning person. Being from Florida she is used to the crazy weather we get. Some of her roomates aren't quite sure what to make of Tropical Storm weather. Thanks for asking about how our kids are doing.  Diane Mother to Rebecca(Becky)



I know the feeling. On my second CP, I ended up having 6 roomies in a 2-BR (2 of the original 4 left).


----------



## wdwfam

DD is also doing really well.  She too has 3 roommates, one of which isn't clicking as well either.  But the other three girls are having a blast!  We talk every day, so I'm dealing better than I thought I would.  But that is because she is having so much fun.  The great thing about it was that she met SO many kids on Facebook before even going down there.  A lot of the kids come up to her and ask, "Are you  ......"?  I better not write her name, since so many people know her.  But she is working at MK.


----------



## Joanna71985

wdwfam said:


> DD is also doing really well.  She too has 3 roommates, one of which isn't clicking as well either.  But the other three girls are having a blast!  We talk every day, so I'm dealing better than I thought I would.  But that is because she is having so much fun.  The great thing about it was that she met SO many kids on Facebook before even going down there.  A lot of the kids come up to her and ask, "Are you  ......"?  I better not write her name, since so many people know her.  But she is working at MK.



The same thing happened to me! I met so many people from Facebook (most from the Fall 2008 CP board)...it was great!


----------



## mum's the word!

How do folks get in touch via Facebook ( as your semester references etc would not easily transpose for us Brits.) I would like to recommend to my Daughter that she has a nosey on f/b to broaden her horizons with regard to meeting folks other than those in her immediate vacinity in the appt. or at work. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Joanna71985

mum's the word! said:


> How do folks get in touch via Facebook ( as your semester references etc would not easily transpose for us Brits.) I would like to recommend to my Daughter that she has a nosey on f/b to broaden her horizons with regard to meeting folks other than those in her immediate vacinity in the appt. or at work. Many thanks in advance.



It's easy to keep in touch via Facebook, because you can send messages and stuff on it. I love Facebook.


----------



## crazylena

Hi everyone, I'm new to all of this.  My daughter just started the career start program last week.  We drove down together from Minnesota and after getting her settled I flew home (crying all the way).
I was very impressed by everything I saw during the short time I was there.  I felt the complex she'll be living in seemed very safe with the 24 hour security guards.
I have been peeking in on these discussions for the last few months and someone suggested family members stay at the Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort and I ended up staying there while my daughter got all checked in.  I highly recommend this hotel.  It's literally right across the road from the Vista Way complex and the Chatham is basically behind it.  The staff was great too.  While I was trying to check out of the hotel I was crying the whole time and they seemed so understanding and said I was definatly not the 1st parent they've seen crying when it was time to leave.

I talked to my daughter last night and she said she's been assigned to 3 seperate locations in Epcot with 3 seperate costumes.  I was surprised by that.  I thought she'd only be in one spot.  But she was ok with it.  I could tell she was tired and still a little overwhelmed but seems to be adjusting well.
She thought the traditions class was a lot of fun and is especially excited now that she can go to any of the parks for free.
She ended up with 5 other roommates.  I met 3 of them and they seemed very sweet.
To all of you parents who have kids in the program I look forward to hearing more about theirs and your experience with the program.

God Bless, crazylena


----------



## Joanna71985

crazylena said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to all of this.  My daughter just started the career start program last week.  We drove down together from Minnesota and after getting her settled I flew home (crying all the way).
> I was very impressed by everything I saw during the short time I was there.  I felt the complex she'll be living in seemed very safe with the 24 hour security guards.
> I have been peeking in on these discussions for the last few months and someone suggested family members stay at the Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort and I ended up staying there while my daughter got all checked in.  I highly recommend this hotel.  It's literally right across the road from the Vista Way complex and the Chatham is basically behind it.  The staff was great too.  While I was trying to check out of the hotel I was crying the whole time and they seemed so understanding and said I was definatly not the 1st parent they've seen crying when it was time to leave.
> 
> I talked to my daughter last night and she said she's been assigned to 3 seperate locations in Epcot with 3 seperate costumes.  I was surprised by that.  I thought she'd only be in one spot.  But she was ok with it.  I could tell she was tired and still a little overwhelmed but seems to be adjusting well.
> She thought the traditions class was a lot of fun and is especially excited now that she can go to any of the parks for free.
> She ended up with 5 other roommates.  I met 3 of them and they seemed very sweet.
> To all of you parents who have kids in the program I look forward to hearing more about theirs and your experience with the program.
> 
> God Bless, crazylena



Welcome!! 

Glad to hear your daughter is doing well. Where is she working at Epcot?


----------



## crazylena

Hi Joanna, thank you for the nice welcome.  I hope you won't be offended but because I'm an overprotective mama I'm not comfortable saying exactly where she's working.  I'm not very computer literate.
I just talked with her last night and she said yesterday was the 1st day she really had a lot of fun at work.  It was her first day not in training and I think she was glad to be doing more.  Today she has the day off and she said she wants to go over to Epcot and just explore the park.  She said a lot of people ask questions and because she had never been to Epcot before she wants to get more familiar with the park.
I wish I was there!  I've never been to Epcot myself but I went on the Sorren (bad spelling,sorry) ride at DL and it will definatly go down as my all time favorite ride!  When we go to visit my daughter in November we will definatly be going to Epcot!


----------



## onelostsockie

deadtoaster2 said:


> Wow! I bet that is pretty crazy to see half of the apartment leave. Not sure if you will even know the answer, but did they leave on their own choice (homesick, injured themselves, didn't enjoy the experience, etc.) or were they actually termed by Disney?




It isn't that crazy to see that many people leave. You seem curious why people leave the program, so I thought I would share here!
I went through a lot roommates in my 3 bedroom apartment in Vista. Luckily, I was never moved. My immediate roommate and I filled out a "please don't move us" form when we got to 50% occupancy. 
My roommates reasons for leaving: #1 got injured in apartment kitchen and was wheelchair bound. Her job would not accommodate her since it wasn't a work-related injury. #2 had breast cancer and needed testing #3 Left with the roomie who had breast cancer. #4 Left because she was trained to be a chef and got stuck cutting fruit on all her shifts. #5 Got fired for blowing up and drunkenly attacking me (I'm was ok). #6 Was raped by coworker/had emotional problems. & #7 I got my certificate of completition and left 2 weeks early.

The 1 out of the original 8 that lasted the whole time pretty much stayed in her room the whole time (her other bed remained empty and good bit of the time too!). The cool thing was, every time there was a new roommate expected, they would clean the entire apartment! Not once did I scrub a shower, toilet, or vacuum my carpet!
I had a good friend who had a similar experience with so many roomies leaving, except his were all termed due to job-related things (missing too many days, cursing, etc.)

Even with all the bad stuff, I don't think there was one person who didn't have fun on the program! There are always going to be "questionable" people (I think I just proved that). It's the real world. Just because people are in WDW, doesn't mean they are sheltered from the bad stuff. Some people seem to think that way, but my mother and I had realistic expectations. She knew there would be lots of "temptations" as she referred to it. She called me EVERYDAY (how annoying for me--the "ignore" button on my phone became my best friend).

There are going to be sucky days on the program. I called my parents on the phone at like 3am on several occasions. I found myself pretty well adjusted, but it is totally normal for CPs to get upset, especially when first starting out. I saw it happen a lot!

One thing I appreciated that my mom always told me it was OK if I wanted to come home. Nobody was forcing me to be there. That put things in perspective and made it totally my choice to stay, no matter how bad things got (I was sooo tempted to come home when I was out for sick 8 days after 1 day of training). Some CPs I talked to seemed more forced to be there...like it was a waste or failure if they didn't finish.

The CP is supposed to be all about experience and learning. I say advise your DD or DS to have FUN first, all that other stuff the program promises will come in time.


----------



## deadtoaster2

onelostsockie said:


> My roommates reasons for leaving: #1 got injured in apartment kitchen and was wheelchair bound. Her job would not accommodate her since it wasn't a work-related injury. #2 had breast cancer and needed testing #3 Left with the roomie who had breast cancer. #4 Left because she was trained to be a chef and got stuck cutting fruit on all her shifts. #5 Got fired for blowing up and drunkenly attacking me (I'm was ok). #6 Was raped by coworker/had emotional problems. & #7 I got my certificate of completition and left 2 weeks early.



In of themselves, most of them sound like pretty typical reasons for leaving (except #6... that is just terrible! But I guess it could happen anywhere). However when you consider that all of them occurred in such a short period of time AND the fact that they all happened to people living in the same apartment it starts to seem less like coincidence and more like something else came into play (for lack of a better word). Also if you don't mind me asking, how did #1 injure herself that badly in the kitchen? I mean, again, sure its possible for all of these things to have occurred, but when they all happen in the same place and at relatively the same time.... I don't know, It just seems a little off to me.


----------



## onelostsockie

deadtoaster2 said:


> In of themselves, most of them sound like pretty typical reasons for leaving (except #6... that is just terrible! But I guess it could happen anywhere). However when you consider that all of them occurred in such a short period of time AND the fact that they all happened to people living in the same apartment it starts to seem less like coincidence and more like something else came into play (for lack of a better word). Also if you don't mind me asking, how did #1 injure herself that badly in the kitchen? I mean, again, sure its possible for all of these things to have occurred, but when they all happen in the same place and at relatively the same time.... I don't know, It just seems a little off to me.



It was a short period of time. I didn't do advantage, just plain ol' fall! Supposedly a lot of people get fired for underage drinking, but I personally never knew anybody that happened to. Most of the people outside my apartment I knew got fired for getting too many points (calling out too much). 

I'm not sure what else came into play. Except that they were living in the same apartment as me. I didn't do anything to them! I swear!  I tried to be friends with the rotating roomies.

#1 was my immediate roommate and best friend, she's somewhere around these boards too.   I hope she doesn't mind me telling this story!   She fell in the tiny kitchen in Vista and hurt her knee somehow. I wasn't there when it happened, but an ambulance came and checked her out. She didn't have to go to the ER. The next day she was in extreme pain and I drove her to that urgent care place near Vista. The doctor at the urgent care gave her the wrong kind of knee/leg brace, and the specialist she went to was a quack. Disney gave her a date to come back to work and she was unable to recover in time. She is eligible for rehire and applied to do the program again spring 09. Hope she gets in!  

...The weird thing about the whole thing is we were already assigned to a handicap accessible apartment. We had a walk in shower with a chair, bars by our toilet, and wood floors. Those came in handy!

To be on topic with the parents thing... It is good for CPs to have some kind of insurance while there! Accidents do happen! I am covered under my parents, but hate doctors and hardly ever go. I got the flu when I first got there and was out of work for 8 days. I'm not sure they would have been as cool about letting me back to work if I hadn't had that paperwork from the urgent care center.


----------



## Joanna71985

crazylena said:


> Hi Joanna, thank you for the nice welcome.  I hope you won't be offended but because I'm an overprotective mama I'm not comfortable saying exactly where she's working.  I'm not very computer literate.



Of course not!


----------



## tnmom25

I have just started looking into this program.  My dd is a hs Sr. this year and we're exploring our options for the future.  I'm still reading on page one, so I have some catchup up to do, but just wanted to subscribe so I could find this thread later


----------



## tlynk

Hello-my DD is interviewing this evening for the Disney College Program and I have many questions (apologies in advance ):

1)  If DD gets accepted for the Spring 2009 CP does anyone know the exact date in January that she would start?

2) Do you know if she would be able to take online courses from the college she is currently attending now? I know she will be super busy, but I'd like to keep her moving towards her degree by at least taking 1-2 online courses.  

3)  There is no way she can bring her car from the West Coast to Florida? I'm nervous about when she will need to buy groceries, or go to a store such as  Walmart- does a bus stop directly in front of the stores and then return to pick up?  

4) How safe did your DS/DD feel and did you feel pretty good about safety as a parent? 

5)  Did Disney ever schedule an occasional beach trip or other trips to give the students a break?

6) Last question for now- If DD is accepted- is there a roommate questionnaire that she would fill out? Does Disney try to place students who are compatible together??  For example it might be hard to share with someone who is messy or visa versa, or with someone who wants to party all night or visa versa??

Sorry for all the questions.  I really appreciate any feed back you can give this nervous mother.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> Hello-my DD is interviewing this evening for the Disney College Program and I have many questions (apologies in advance ):
> 
> 1)  If DD gets accepted for the Spring 2009 CP does anyone know the exact date in January that she would start?
> 
> 2) Do you know if she would be able to take online courses from the college she is currently attending now? I know she will be super busy, but I'd like to keep her moving towards her degree by at least taking 1-2 online courses.
> 
> 3)  There is no way she can bring her car from the West Coast to Florida? I'm nervous about when she will need to buy groceries, or go to a store such as  Walmart- does a bus stop directly in front of the stores and then return to pick up?
> 
> 4) How safe did your DS/DD feel and did you feel pretty good about safety as a parent?
> 
> 5)  Did Disney ever schedule an occasional beach trip or other trips to give the students a break?
> 
> 6) Last question for now- If DD is accepted- is there a roommate questionnaire that she would fill out? Does Disney try to place students who are compatible together??  For example it might be hard to share with someone who is messy or visa versa, or with someone who wants to party all night or visa versa??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.  I really appreciate any feed back you can give this nervous mother.



1. The dates vary. Spring dates start around early-mid Jan, and Spring Advantage dates start later in Jan up to early Feb. When I did Spring 2005, my check-in date was Jan 12.

2. I think it could be possible. She would need to discuss it with her school, as every school does credits and stuff differently.

3. The CP buses go to Walmart. And there is a Walgreens next to Vista, if she needed to get something quickly.

4. I have felt pretty safe on all of my CPs. Security does a good job there.

5. Yes. Housing does different stuff. They have done beach trips in the past.

6. There is a roomie notification system. You can be paired up with 1 roomie. I have never done it (I always got my roomie randomly, at check-in). But it's pretty good.


----------



## tlynk

Thanks Joanna71985 for the quick reply!!! I feel a little better now.  The next step is to wait to see if she gets into the program.  I think she is hoping for the Jan-May session.  Again- thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> Thanks Joanna71985 for the quick reply!!! I feel a little better now.  The next step is to wait to see if she gets into the program.  I think she is hoping for the Jan-May session.  Again- thank you!



No problem!


----------



## MsFGIT

onelostsockie said:


> It isn't that crazy to see that many people leave. You seem curious why people leave the program, so I thought I would share here!
> I went through a lot roommates in my 3 bedroom apartment in Vista. Luckily, I was never moved. My immediate roommate and I filled out a "please don't move us" form when we got to 50% occupancy.
> My roommates reasons for leaving: #1 got injured in apartment kitchen and was wheelchair bound. Her job would not accommodate her since it wasn't a work-related injury. #2 had breast cancer and needed testing #3 Left with the roomie who had breast cancer. #4 Left because she was trained to be a chef and got stuck cutting fruit on all her shifts. #5 Got fired for blowing up and drunkenly attacking me (I'm was ok). #6 Was raped by coworker/had emotional problems. & #7 I got my certificate of completition and left 2 weeks early.
> 
> The 1 out of the original 8 that lasted the whole time pretty much stayed in her room the whole time (her other bed remained empty and good bit of the time too!). The cool thing was, every time there was a new roommate expected, they would clean the entire apartment! Not once did I scrub a shower, toilet, or vacuum my carpet!
> I had a good friend who had a similar experience with so many roomies leaving, except his were all termed due to job-related things (missing too many days, cursing, etc.)
> 
> Even with all the bad stuff, I don't think there was one person who didn't have fun on the program! There are always going to be "questionable" people (I think I just proved that). It's the real world. Just because people are in WDW, doesn't mean they are sheltered from the bad stuff. Some people seem to think that way, but my mother and I had realistic expectations. She knew there would be lots of "temptations" as she referred to it. She called me EVERYDAY (how annoying for me--the "ignore" button on my phone became my best friend).
> 
> There are going to be sucky days on the program. I called my parents on the phone at like 3am on several occasions. I found myself pretty well adjusted, but it is totally normal for CPs to get upset, especially when first starting out. I saw it happen a lot!
> 
> One thing I appreciated that my mom always told me it was OK if I wanted to come home. Nobody was forcing me to be there. That put things in perspective and made it totally my choice to stay, no matter how bad things got (I was sooo tempted to come home when I was out for sick 8 days after 1 day of training). Some CPs I talked to seemed more forced to be there...like it was a waste or failure if they didn't finish.
> 
> The CP is supposed to be all about experience and learning. I say advise your DD or DS to have FUN first, all that other stuff the program promises will come in time.



were you roommates with sadie and april?


----------



## kroberts

Hey, I was just looking over some housing stuff and noticed that they've raised the costs since the last time I looked.  Some places it still says prices range from $75-$97 a week, but it seems the official prices are now between $80-$105.  That's a considerable raise if you consider the fact that they haven't raised CP wages at all.  Anybody heard any reasons for the increase?

JFYI: If you worked 30 hours a week at Disney's minimum, you'd have less than $100 a week after rent (assuming you're living in the $105 apartment).


----------



## Joanna71985

kroberts said:


> Hey, I was just looking over some housing stuff and noticed that they've raised the costs since the last time I looked.  Some places it still says prices range from $75-$97 a week, but it seems the official prices are now between $80-$105.  That's a considerable raise if you consider the fact that they haven't raised CP wages at all.  Anybody heard any reasons for the increase?
> 
> JFYI: If you worked 30 hours a week at Disney's minimum, you'd have less than $100 a week after rent (assuming you're living in the $105 apartment).



None of the complexes are $105. The most expensive is around $91.


----------



## khancock

kroberts said:


> That's a considerable raise if you consider the fact that they haven't raised CP wages at all.  Anybody heard any reasons for the increase?



Last time this happened, there was a wage increase.  Bet one is coming.


----------



## khancock

Joanna71985 said:


> None of the complexes are $105. The most expensive is around $91.



Actually...
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_costs.html

Looks like that activities fee went up to.  Wasn't it like $75?  Now it is $100.  That is a pretty big increase.


----------



## Joanna71985

Then it must be going up in Jan, since it wasn't that high for the Fall program.


----------



## Berlioz70

khancock said:


> Actually...
> http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_costs.html
> 
> Looks like that activities fee went up to.  Wasn't it like $75?  Now it is $100.  That is a pretty big increase.



I'm not sure the last time that housing was increased, but wages were just increased January 2008. If the wages go up again, the students will get an e-mail telling them that, and how much the increase for their offered role will be.


----------



## HarleyMom

Hello all!  My DS (19) is currently a CP and is having roommate troubles.  There are 4 guys total in the apartment, and one of them (my DS's roommate) seems to be a trouble maker.  He has been very hard to live with from day 1, but recently has also been breaking the rules.  Lately, my DS has been woken up in the middle of the night (2:00 am or later) when this guy brings girls into the room and proceeds to sleep with them with my son in the room.  I know that Disney does not allow guests after 1:00 am, so I know there's rules being broken here (not to mention how rude this is).  My DS has also gotten up in the morning to find unknown girls sleeping on their couch, too.  My DS doesn't want to say anything to the roommate for fear of retaliation (has happened before), but I don't want him or his other 2 roommates to get in trouble for the actions of this guy.  Should I say something to Disney?  Or to security?  Should I convice my DS to talk to someone?  Or should I stay out of it?  What would you do?


----------



## graygables

My DD was a CP and said if roomie gets caught, they will ALL get a warning (3 warnings, you're out) if they did not report it.  He needs to GO to security and bring them back so they can see the infraction and report it.  That way, HE will be the one warned.  The problem is, that will make for an ugly situation.  

He does need to start keeping a log of dates/times this is going on to indicate a pattern of disrespect.  He also needs to see how the other roommates feel about it and make sure they understand that THEY are on the chopping block, too.

If it were me, I'd tell the roommate that having relations with someone in the room is simply unacceptable and he is to take that kind of activity somewhere else.  I also think he should go talk to someone about the situation (in his packet, there should be a number he can call, or he can call the Commons front desk)


----------



## Traveliz

HarleyMom said:


> Hello all!  My DS (19) is currently a CP and is having roommate troubles.  There are 4 guys total in the apartment, and one of them (my DS's roommate) seems to be a trouble maker.  He has been very hard to live with from day 1, but recently has also been breaking the rules.  Lately, my DS has been woken up in the middle of the night (2:00 am or later) when this guy brings girls into the room and proceeds to sleep with them with my son in the room.  I know that Disney does not allow guests after 1:00 am, so I know there's rules being broken here (not to mention how rude this is).  My DS has also gotten up in the morning to find unknown girls sleeping on their couch, too.  My DS doesn't want to say anything to the roommate for fear of retaliation (has happened before), but I don't want him or his other 2 roommates to get in trouble for the actions of this guy.  Should I say something to Disney?  Or to security?  Should I convice my DS to talk to someone?  Or should I stay out of it?  What would you do?




He (not you) needs to go and report it - it is definitely in his information where to report such infractions.  And seriously he is in much jeopardy as they are regarding being let go from the program.  If someone else reports it he is just as likely to be let go.  I have not heard the three warnings and you are out before (regarding housing).  I believe he could be terminated on the spot for this infraction.

Well .. wait...if the girls are CP students that currently live in the same complex as he does then it is not an infraction...its just from outside the complex that guests are not allowed.  Rude but still would not be an infraction (unless I have something confused.)

What he can do though is go down and request a move - it would cost him 50.00 but that might work out to his advantage.

Liz


----------



## graygables

Traveliz said:


> He (not you) needs to go and report it



That's a very good point.  He's an adult and needs to handle his own problems.


----------



## HarleyMom

Yes, I agree.  I've been trying to talk him into doing something about it for about a week now.  He's on the shy side, and like I said before, this other kid has made his first 4-5 weeks of living there hell in other ways.  

I just talked to him and he has now talked to other CP's down there to get their opinion and they didn't think there was much he could do (the girls live in the same apartment complex).  He will be talking to his other roommates tonight. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Traveliz

HarleyMom said:


> Yes, I agree.  I've been trying to talk him into doing something about it for about a week now.  He's on the shy side, and like I said before, this other kid has made his first 4-5 weeks of living there hell in other ways.
> 
> I just talked to him and he has now talked to other CP's down there to get their opinion and they didn't think there was much he could do (the girls live in the same apartment complex).  He will be talking to his other roommates tonight.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



So no rules are being broken but yeah it is rude - he just needs to tell his roommate he is awakened by his activity and he might want to take it into another room....although with the hours CPs work there are chances that someone would be walking into the living room pretty much any time of the day or night.  

He really should check into moving.  

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Since the other girls are from the same complex, he really isn't breaking any rules unfortunately. Since the kid sounds like a complete pain though, I would look into changing apartments.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Personally, I'd lock my bedroom door before the roommate got home so he couldn't get in. It honestly kills me when I hear about CPs "living it up" if you will. One of my friends got pregnant on her CP, and my roommate worked with a girl who got pregnant, extended her CP and then got fired because her medical restrictions did not allow her to do her job. Does your son like his other roommates? If so, they need to confront this kid. If he's indifferent, have him look into an apartment switch. Perhaps if he explains the situation to housing, they will waive his fee. Or, start a collection and pay the fee for the other kid to move


----------



## tlynk

Hello,  

I have a few questions for anyone who has a child who had done the DL CP?

1)  If DD does not get accepted into the WDW CP, is she still eligible to apply for the Disneyland program?

2) Do they automatically take housing rent payments out of the students checks?  

3) Do the students make enough to actually pay for the housing offered and have some left for food and gas??

Thank you.


----------



## joepic

tlynk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a few questions for anyone who has a child who had done the DL CP?
> 
> 1)  If DD does not get accepted into the WDW CP, is she still eligible to apply for the Disneyland program?
> 
> 2) Do they automatically take housing rent payments out of the students checks?
> 
> 3) Do the students make enough to actually pay for the housing offered and have some left for food and gas??
> 
> Thank you.



If your daughter doesn't get accepted into the WDW CP, she can most definitely apply for the Disneyland program. It should be only a rare occasion in which she does not get accepted though  

All rent is automatically deducted from each paycheck, yes.

All CP's are guaranteed at least 30 hours a week, which is more than enough for rent. Rent is typically $80-90  a week. I have never heard of a CP not being able to pay his/her rent. If this does somehow occur, then I believe it is deducted from the next paycheck. 

For food and gas, your daughter should have plenty for gas and food. Remember, she will be living with roommates, who will also be buying food.

It is a good idea to have your daughter bring some cash with her when she arrives, because she won't get her first paycheck until upwards of three weeks after she arrives. $300 should be perfect. Good luck


----------



## lovesdisney44

Ok,  I've read through this entire thread.  For those parents who had to get supplemental health insurance, did you find one place better than another?

Our insurance will only insure him with 12 credit hours, so we need to find him a short-term policy.  He was accepted as a Lifeguard for the Spring 2009.

Also - is there a clinic close by - just in case?  He will have his car.  If you don't have insurance, is the clinic expensive??  

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Traveliz

lovesdisney44 said:


> Ok,  I've read through this entire thread.  For those parents who had to get supplemental health insurance, did you find one place better than another?
> 
> Our insurance will only insure him with 12 credit hours, so we need to find him a short-term policy.  He was accepted as a Lifeguard for the Spring 2009.
> 
> Also - is there a clinic close by - just in case?  He will have his car.  If you don't have insurance, is the clinic expensive??
> 
> Thanks!
> Karen



We did Assurant - we just called our agent and he was able to get that for us - we got the bare minimum so basically it was just good for catastrophic problems.

There are several clinics close by.  Not sure about the costs on those.  Fortunately my daughter didn't have to use them -- she did have to go to an opthamologist due to her corneal transplant being difficult but that was a speciality situation.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

lovesdisney44 said:


> Ok,  I've read through this entire thread.  For those parents who had to get supplemental health insurance, did you find one place better than another?
> 
> Our insurance will only insure him with 12 credit hours, so we need to find him a short-term policy.  He was accepted as a Lifeguard for the Spring 2009.
> 
> Also - is there a clinic close by - just in case?  He will have his car.  If you don't have insurance, is the clinic expensive??
> 
> Thanks!
> Karen



Yes. There is a walk-in clinic nearby. They can pick up CPs if they need a ride. And it isn't too expensive. I had to use it last summer.


----------



## HarleyMom

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Personally, I'd lock my bedroom door before the roommate got home so he couldn't get in. It honestly kills me when I hear about CPs "living it up" if you will. One of my friends got pregnant on her CP, and my roommate worked with a girl who got pregnant, extended her CP and then got fired because her medical restrictions did not allow her to do her job. Does your son like his other roommates? If so, they need to confront this kid. If he's indifferent, have him look into an apartment switch. Perhaps if he explains the situation to housing, they will waive his fee. Or, start a collection and pay the fee for the other kid to move



The roommate is moving out this morning!!   
Guess he turned 21 last week and is now moving to an "alcohol" apartment!


----------



## Joanna71985

Glad to hear it!!


----------



## miss_porter411

Traveliz said:


> We did Assurant - we just called our agent and he was able to get that for us - we got the bare minimum so basically it was just good for catastrophic problems.
> 
> There are several clinics close by.  Not sure about the costs on those.  Fortunately my daughter didn't have to use them -- she did have to go to an opthamologist due to her corneal transplant being difficult but that was a speciality situation.
> 
> Liz



I think Centra-Care is a walk-in, it's one the left hand side if you're passing the Crossroads on your right on 535.


----------



## Joanna71985

miss_porter411 said:


> I think Centra-Care is a walk-in, it's one the left hand side if you're passing the Crossroads on your right on 535.



It is. I had to use it in July.


----------



## tlynk

crazylena said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to all of this.  My daughter just started the career start program last week.  We drove down together from Minnesota and after getting her settled I flew home (crying all the way).
> I was very impressed by everything I saw during the short time I was there.  I felt the complex she'll be living in seemed very safe with the 24 hour security guards.
> I have been peeking in on these discussions for the last few months and someone suggested family members stay at the Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort and I ended up staying there while my daughter got all checked in.  I highly recommend this hotel.  It's literally right across the road from the Vista Way complex and the Chatham is basically behind it.  The staff was great too.  While I was trying to check out of the hotel I was crying the whole time and they seemed so understanding and said I was definatly not the 1st parent they've seen crying when it was time to leave.
> 
> I talked to my daughter last night and she said she's been assigned to 3 seperate locations in Epcot with 3 seperate costumes.  I was surprised by that.  I thought she'd only be in one spot.  But she was ok with it.  I could tell she was tired and still a little overwhelmed but seems to be adjusting well.
> She thought the traditions class was a lot of fun and is especially excited now that she can go to any of the parks for free.
> She ended up with 5 other roommates.  I met 3 of them and they seemed very sweet.
> To all of you parents who have kids in the program I look forward to hearing more about theirs and your experience with the program.
> 
> God Bless, crazylena



Is your daughter still liking the Program?  Do you have any tips? My dd has been accepted into the Spring CP and she is estatic!


----------



## crazylena

She's doing very well.  One of her roommates had to leave the program but other than that she's enjoying the program very much.  She has been dating a boy from home for about 10 months now and she is pretty homesick to see him again but other than that she's happy she's apart of the program.
Saturday she called to say one of her managers came up to her and gave her a certificate of commendation for her positive attitude and hard work.  She was pretty excited and I think it helped her confidence.  That is one thing I've seen grow like crazy since she's been there and that's her confidence in just little every day things from laundry to driving.

I'm so excited for your daughter.  I hope it will be just as positive and exciting for  her.  What role did she get?


----------



## tlynk

crazylena said:


> She's doing very well.  One of her roommates had to leave the program but other than that she's enjoying the program very much.  She has been dating a boy from home for about 10 months now and she is pretty homesick to see him again but other than that she's happy she's apart of the program.
> Saturday she called to say one of her managers came up to her and gave her a certificate of commendation for her positive attitude and hard work.  She was pretty excited and I think it helped her confidence.  That is one thing I've seen grow like crazy since she's been there and that's her confidence in just little every day things from laundry to driving.
> 
> I'm so excited for your daughter.  I hope it will be just as positive and exciting for  her.  What role did she get?



I'm glad to hear she is doing well.  It is nice for an employer to reward for a positive attitude! My DD will be doing Quick Food and Beverage Service.  She is pretty excited to be part of the CP experience.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## tlynk

I have so many questions and I apologize, but I'm trying to figure out booking airfares, etc.. for DD who was recently accepted into the Spring 09 CP.  

For anyone who has a child who has gone through the program-how does your DS or DD haul their belonging to their apartment complex on the first day if they cannot bring a car and parents aren't allowed in?  

Do they bring all their belonging to check in with them?? 

More than likely DH will be able to drive DD to the apartment complex, but in case he has to fly home a day early how would DD carry items the hotel?  

This is worst case scenario, and probably won't happen, but I'm curious??  

If she stays at a Disney hotel does Disney pick her up along with all her stuff? Again, this is highly unlikely, but I'm still wondering.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> I have so many questions and I apologize, but I'm trying to figure out booking airfares, etc.. for DD who was recently accepted into the Spring 09 CP.
> 
> For anyone who has a child who has gone through the program-how does your DS or DD haul their belonging to their apartment complex on the first day if they cannot bring a car and parents aren't allowed in?
> 
> Do they bring all their belonging to check in with them??
> 
> More than likely DH will be able to drive DD to the apartment complex, but in case he has to fly home a day early how would DD carry items the hotel?
> 
> This is worst case scenario, and probably won't happen, but I'm curious??
> 
> If she stays at a Disney hotel does Disney pick her up along with all her stuff? Again, this is highly unlikely, but I'm still wondering.



Parents are allowed inside Vista. There is a waiting area for family/friends while the CP goes around doing stuff for check-in. And if they do have stuff with them, I've been told there is an area to put luggage so you don't have to lug it around.

For me, I've had my dad with me for all 4 of my check-ins. The first time he waited there, and my stuff stayed in the car. The next 3 times, he dropped me off and went back to the hotel while I checked-in.


----------



## tlynk

Joanna71985 said:


> Parents are allowed inside Vista. There is a waiting area for family/friends while the CP goes around doing stuff for check-in. And if they do have stuff with them, I've been told there is an area to put luggage so you don't have to lug it around.
> 
> For me, I've had my dad with me for all 4 of my check-ins. The first time he waited there, and my stuff stayed in the car. The next 3 times, he dropped me off and went back to the hotel while I checked-in.



This is good to know.  DH or myself will definitely want to be there for her the first day of arrival.  Thank you!


----------



## HarleyMom

tlynk said:


> I have so many questions and I apologize, but I'm trying to figure out booking airfares, etc.. for DD who was recently accepted into the Spring 09 CP.
> 
> For anyone who has a child who has gone through the program-how does your DS or DD haul their belonging to their apartment complex on the first day if they cannot bring a car and parents aren't allowed in?
> 
> Do they bring all their belonging to check in with them??
> 
> More than likely DH will be able to drive DD to the apartment complex, but in case he has to fly home a day early how would DD carry items the hotel?
> 
> This is worst case scenario, and probably won't happen, but I'm curious??
> 
> If she stays at a Disney hotel does Disney pick her up along with all her stuff? Again, this is highly unlikely, but I'm still wondering.



I don't know if I can answer all of your questions, but I think I can answer a couple...

Parents ARE allowed to help their kids move in - I just went through this in August w/ my DS.  We shipped most of his stuff down to our hotel (Pop Century) and they held it for us until we were ready to move him.  I know there's a Holiday Inn (Sunspree?) across the street from the apartments - maybe they'd allow the same thing?  As for other stuff that he didn't need the first week or two, I went home and shipped all of that to him after I had his address.  We only shipped the necessities, and the cheaper stuff (like clothes hangers) were purchased at Walmart once he got there.  

If they stay at a Disney hotel, Disney does not pick them up - they are on their own for transportation.  We rented a car for the day of the move (by Downtown Disney for convenience - I returned the car and hopped back on a Disney bus to Pop).

There is an area to keep luggage during check-in.  Lots of kids stayed across the street at the Holiday Inn and were hauling large suitcases.  They were all kept in the same place while they were in their welcome sessions.  A word of caution, though, if your DD doesn't have access to a car - the welcome session is at one apartment complex, but that may not be where their apartment is.  We had to drive to the apartment complex and were glad we had a car (I'm guessing, but it was probably 2 miles away??).  There are alot of kids with cars, though, so maybe she could hitch a ride with someone going to the same complex??

Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions or need support!  I know I was a wreck leaving him there!  (right as a hurricane was headed their way, too!)


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> This is good to know.  DH or myself will definitely want to be there for her the first day of arrival.  Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## Joanna71985

HarleyMom said:


> A word of caution, though, if your DD doesn't have access to a car - the welcome session is at one apartment complex, but that may not be where their apartment is.  We had to drive to the apartment complex and were glad we had a car (I'm guessing, but it was probably 2 miles away??).  There are alot of kids with cars, though, so maybe she could hitch a ride with someone going to the same complex??



They have busses that take CPs to the other 2 complexes.


----------



## tlynk

HarleyMom said:


> Parents ARE allowed to help their kids move in - I just went through this in August w/ my DS.  We shipped most of his stuff down to our hotel (Pop Century) and they held it for us until we were ready to move him.  I know there's a Holiday Inn (Sunspree?) across the street from the apartments - maybe they'd allow the same thing?  As for other stuff that he didn't need the first week or two, I went home and shipped all of that to him after I had his address.  We only shipped the necessities, and the cheaper stuff (like clothes hangers) were purchased at Walmart once he got there.
> 
> If they stay at a Disney hotel, Disney does not pick them up - they are on their own for transportation.  We rented a car for the day of the move (by Downtown Disney for convenience - I returned the car and hopped back on a Disney bus to Pop).
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions or need support!  I know I was a wreck leaving him there!  (right as a hurricane was headed their way, too!)




Sounds like renting a car will probably be the best bet for us.  If I ship most of her stuff to the Disney resort that we are staying at- do I need to contact the hotel to let them know ahead of time?  Is it OK with the resorts if our stuff arrives before we do?


----------



## HarleyMom

tlynk said:


> Sounds like renting a car will probably be the best bet for us.  If I ship most of her stuff to the Disney resort that we are staying at- do I need to contact the hotel to let them know ahead of time?  Is it OK with the resorts if our stuff arrives before we do?



Nope, you don't need to notify the hotel ahead of time.  They will hold packages for 2 weeks.  Just ship it to yourself (or the name of whoever the reservation is under if it isn't you) c/o the hotel.  And make sure you put your hotel reservation # on there, too - that's VERY important.  When we checked in, they had right in their computer system that we had 2 packages waiting.  We made sure that they were noticable by putting colorful Mickey ears (cut out of construction paper) and large stickers on the front and even took pictures of the boxes before we shipped them so we could show the guy what the boxes looked like when they went in back to search for them.  Our boxes arrived about 4 days before we did - we did that on purpose, though, so we could track them and make sure they got there.


----------



## tlynk

HarleyMom said:


> Nope, you don't need to notify the hotel ahead of time.  They will hold packages for 2 weeks.  Just ship it to yourself (or the name of whoever the reservation is under if it isn't you) c/o the hotel.  And make sure you put your hotel reservation # on there, too - that's VERY important.  When we checked in, they had right in their computer system that we had 2 packages waiting.  We made sure that they were noticable by putting colorful Mickey ears (cut out of construction paper) and large stickers on the front and even took pictures of the boxes before we shipped them so we could show the guy what the boxes looked like when they went in back to search for them.  Our boxes arrived about 4 days before we did - we did that on purpose, though, so we could track them and make sure they got there.



That is so awesome!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## SanFranciscan

I just found this thread a minute ago and will be subscribing to read all of the posts.  I attended the campus recruiting meeting for the Disney College Program at San Francisco State University last night.  It was interesting.  One of the recruiters there told me that they even have people in their 30's and 40's sometimes participating in the college program.  One non-traditional student stated that she had brought her two daughters with her to her internship so the Disney College Program is clearly huge.  

I sympathize with any parent wanting to make sure that his or her child is not being exploited by Disney or anyone else.  That being said, I think that the Disney College Program has more to offer your son or daughter than the typical college experience does.  It is not the loco parentis deal like that found in old-fashioned college dormitories because the "students" are working and paying bills as adults so they keep their own schedules and so on and so forth, but a support system appears to remain in place.  If your children are thinking of participating in the traditional junior year abroad, having them do a semester in the Disney College Program or something similar with another company might be a good idea.  It is a chance to get their feet wet so to speak before they go to foreign countries alone.


----------



## tlynk

My DD will be starting the Disney Program in January, and my family would like to stay at a Disney Resort the night prior.  Does anyone know what Disney Deluxe Resorts are closest to Vista where the students check?  I know we can stay across the street at the Holiday Inn Sun Spree, but I would like to try and stay at a Disney resort since our time will be limited, and I plan to ship some of her items to the hotel directly.  Any suggestions are appreciated?   Thank you.


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> My DD will be starting the Disney Program in January, and my family would like to stay at a Disney Resort the night prior.  Does anyone know what Disney Deluxe Resorts are closest to Vista where the students check?  I know we can stay across the street at the Holiday Inn Sun Spree, but I would like to try and stay at a Disney resort since our time will be limited, and I plan to ship some of her items to the hotel directly.  Any suggestions are appreciated?   Thank you.



Probably Yacht, Beach, Boardwalk would be the closest - but none of the resorts are more than a ten minute drive.  I stayed at All Stars most of the time and hopped on 1-4 and was usuallyto Vista in about 7 minutes.

The MK resorts would be the furthest out.

Liz


----------



## tlynk

Traveliz said:


> Probably Yacht, Beach, Boardwalk would be the closest - but none of the resorts are more than a ten minute drive.  I stayed at All Stars most of the time and hopped on 1-4 and was usuallyto Vista in about 7 minutes.
> 
> The MK resorts would be the furthest out.
> 
> Liz



Thank you!


----------



## Kim in SPR

First, I want to say that I'm really thankful I found this thread.  I've been reading this board since our trip in 2004.  My daughter just dropped this CP thing on me today and this is the second place I ran to get info (the first being the CP website)!  So far, I've learned alot, but I still have tons of questions and DD's presentation isn't until 11/5.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

 What is the "typical" number of work hours in a week?  How many hours per day?

 I understand that the program also offers actual courses (she's a Criminal Justice major and that is one of the curriculums offered). Is it true that they don't charge tuition for them?  Her college does offer credits for the program, which we'll have to pay tuition for.  Is it typical that colleges will give credit for these extra courses too?  What I'm getting at is that she will have to be enrolled for 12 credit hours for the semester to maintain her full time status.  If she needs to, she can take distance learning courses online.  I'm just trying to figure out how many credits she will earn just for the experience and how many she'll have to take extra.  Then it's a matter of how much time she'll have to do it.

 Are they allowed to eat counter service during lunch breaks? If so, do CP participants receive food discounts during work hours? 

 Would you say that the living situation is more like dorm living or off campus living?  I know there is security, but is there any other supervision?  Is there a curfew?  Are the rules strict, loose, non-existent?  

I'm excited for her but nervous too.  I'm sure that all parents reading can surely understand!  She's never been away from home (she commutes from home to school since we're close by) and this will be a huge step for all of us.  It's not so much that I'm worried that she'll go nuts being away from home - she's pretty responsible.  I'm just wondering what the whole atmosphere is, kwim?

Thanks for listening to me ramble.  It's 1:30 in the am here and I couldn't have gotten an ounce of sleep if I didn't at least get a chance to get some of these questions written down.  I'm sure I'll have plenty more when when I'm a little more coherent. 

Off to bed, if I can make it there.  Thanks!


----------



## graygables

My older 2 girls both did CPs.  They didn't take classes, though, so I can't help you with that part.  They didn't have a typical number of hours, each week and each schedule was different.  They worked a LOT. Both of them went home with some money saved.  They could not eat CS at the parks, you can't eat on stage in costume and there wasn't time to change (and CS doesn't have CM discounts in some places).  There were plenty of off-stage places for them to eat, but they mostly brought their own meals.  

There are buses to get them around, but both of mine brought their cars.  They networked and were able to have their gas paid for by hauling friends to WalMart or the mall or whatnot.  

The apartments were more apartment and less dorm.  They did have inspections (LOVED THAT!) and if they failed, I believe they got one more shot.  Both DDs were in that uncomfortable situation one time each.  There are rules and if they are caught breaking them, adios.  One DD lost a roommate, packed and out in 2 hours.  You'll hear stories of them getting by with things, but I never felt uncomfortable, per se.  My oldest has some social issues (Aspergers) and she did NOT do well with her first set of roommates.  They were into porn and "hooking up" and she paid the moving fee to get out of there.  She was much happier.  My other DD is a social butterfly and had no problems at all.  She wound up extending with one of her roommates and they moved into a 1BR together that worked out really well.

I tell people that the next best thing to Mom is Disney.  I never worried about them.  I met their managers and they were wonderful mentors for them, giving them sage advice (and, just like Mom, some they listened to, some they didn't!).

Disney also has a record card system where you earn points for calling in.  It is very important for future employability to keep one's record card "clean".  It doesn't have to be *empty*, but too many call-ins or lates or no-shows can be bad for you. 

I do warn people that the Mouse has a powerful and heady draw and once some people work for him, he will hold sway over them forever.  Some of them will even drop out of school to go back to work for him.  Both of mine did and they live/work there full-time now.  Happily, the Mouse also values education, so both of them are also back in school, but are supporting themselves independently.  It was a huge maturing experience for them and if parents can let go, it will change them forever (in a good way!).


----------



## Kim in SPR

Thanks so much for the response, Dawn. The answers about the college credit stuff I can always get from the school.  You just provided me with the "parent only" view - much more important!


----------



## HarleyMom

Hi Kim -

My DS is currently a CP working as custodial at AK.  He LOVES being there.  It is his first time being away from home and he's having a great time.  He even loves his job, which he thought he would hate.  He's about 1/2 way through his CP, and is just starting to admit he's missing home.  I think it's 'cause it fall up here and he's missing the trees turning colors and the football games.  It's also getting close to the Holidays, and he isn't looking forward to working through them alone.  

The apartments are actual apartment complexes.  I guess I was surprised at how nice they really are.  I do have a couple pictures of the outside of the buildings if you'd like to see them - just PM me.  He had some roommate issues (see prior posts), but that roommate has now moved out and a new one has moved in.  They get along very well.  My DS also has Asperger's, so any social interaction can be stressful, but he's handled himself very well.  He's only been there a little over 2 months, but I can already tell a difference in his personality that he's much more of an adult now then when he left.

He is also taking 2 of the classes.  He has each one just once a week.  One of them is 2 hours and the other is 4 hours on separate days.  They do not schedule the kids to work on day they have class.  Yes, it's true that there is no tuition to pay to Disney.  He did have to buy a book for one of the classes.  We paid full 12-credit tuition to his University, though, for his off-site learning.  But check w/ the University, 'cause each one is different.

If you have any other questions, there's lots of great people out here and someone knows the answer to any question you can come up with!  Good luck!!


----------



## Traveliz

Sounds like you got most of your answers  - I will just add that each and every college handles the credit thing differently (and I sometimes wonder if it just depends on who you talk to that day).

My daughter did not have to pay her college any tuition YET they did give her credit for the classes!  That was awesome.  She got three hours for Hospitality Management and then she did an independent study Management Internship also.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Kim in SPR said:


> First, I want to say that I'm really thankful I found this thread.  I've been reading this board since our trip in 2004.  My daughter just dropped this CP thing on me today and this is the second place I ran to get info (the first being the CP website)!  So far, I've learned alot, but I still have tons of questions and DD's presentation isn't until 11/5.  Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> What is the "typical" number of work hours in a week?  How many hours per day?



It can vary by role and location (it can also change week by week). Last summer, I usually had around 40 hours per week (8 hours a day). That was as a character attendant. In merchandise, I usually had around 35 hours per week. Same for custodial. You are supposed to be guaranteed 35+ hours per week as a CP.



> I understand that the program also offers actual courses (she's a Criminal Justice major and that is one of the curriculums offered). Is it true that they don't charge tuition for them?  Her college does offer credits for the program, which we'll have to pay tuition for.  Is it typical that colleges will give credit for these extra courses too?  What I'm getting at is that she will have to be enrolled for 12 credit hours for the semester to maintain her full time status.  If she needs to, she can take distance learning courses online.  I'm just trying to figure out how many credits she will earn just for the experience and how many she'll have to take extra.  Then it's a matter of how much time she'll have to do it.



If you take any of the Disney classes, there is no charge (just have to pay for the book(s). Also, receiving credit for the CP varies by school. My school gave me credit for 2 of my CPs. But I know people who didn't get any credit.



> Are they allowed to eat counter service during lunch breaks? If so, do CP participants receive food discounts during work hours?



CPs can not buy food in costume on stage (in costume). There are cafeterias backstage though (and the food there is pretty good). It's also pretty cheap.



> Would you say that the living situation is more like dorm living or off campus living?  I know there is security, but is there any other supervision?  Is there a curfew?  Are the rules strict, loose, non-existent?



Besides the security, there really is no other supervision. Security is pretty good though. There is a curfew for bringing in guests (all guests have to be signed in after 9pm, including CPs from other complexes, and no guests at all after 1am). Other then that, there is no curfew for in your own complex.



> I'm excited for her but nervous too.  I'm sure that all parents reading can surely understand!  She's never been away from home (she commutes from home to school since we're close by) and this will be a huge step for all of us.  It's not so much that I'm worried that she'll go nuts being away from home - she's pretty responsible.  I'm just wondering what the whole atmosphere is, kwim?



It is understandable. My parents were the same way when I went down for my first CP (I had never stayed away from home for more then a week, as I commute to school).



> Thanks for listening to me ramble.  It's 1:30 in the am here and I couldn't have gotten an ounce of sleep if I didn't at least get a chance to get some of these questions written down.  I'm sure I'll have plenty more when when I'm a little more coherent.
> 
> Off to bed, if I can make it there.  Thanks!



Hope this helped.


----------



## Kim in SPR

Wow! You all have been so helpful and have calmed some of my nerves about the program.  I really appreciate the perspectives from both parents and program participants. I will say that from reading the boards, all of the CPs just seem so mature.  

We talked some more about it today.  She's really bright, gets awesome grades, and has great work and volunteer experience.  I'm not sure what the criteria is but the advisor at her college said he thought she had a good chance at being accepted into the program.  She and I both have a huge love for Disney and I can't say that I'm not just a little bit jealous!  DH and I were joking on our trip last year about how great it would be to live down there and work at WDW.

I know if she really wants it, she'll get it.  Right now, she really wants it.  The only thing that I think might hold her back is her BF of two years.  That will be for the two of them to work out.

I know one thing, during our upcoming trip we'll both be looking at Disney a little bit differently.  There may be a whole future there for her now.

Hugs to you all for the help!


----------



## tlynk

graygables said:


> They were into porn and "hooking up" and she paid the moving fee to get out of there.  She was much happier.  My other DD is a social butterfly and had no problems at all.  She wound up extending with one of her roommates and they moved into a 1BR together that worked out really well.QUOTE]
> 
> Now reading about this scares me. I hope and pray my DD ends up with decent roommates. I don't want her to have to deal with issues like this.


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> graygables said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were into porn and "hooking up" and she paid the moving fee to get out of there.  She was much happier.  My other DD is a social butterfly and had no problems at all.  She wound up extending with one of her roommates and they moved into a 1BR together that worked out really well.QUOTE]
> 
> Now reading about this scares me. I hope and pray my DD ends up with decent roommates. I don't want her to have to deal with issues like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roommate thing is weird - my daughter was there two semesters and I would guess she probably had about 17 different roommates during that time (I am not kidding).  By that I mean different roommates in the apartment as a whole (not necessarily in her room).  She managed to bond with one each semester but made most of her real friends from work (and many of those were full timers versus CP).
> 
> They really are at work and play so much they roommate thing even if not ideal is sometimes manageable.  I never realized how icky last year was until this year ... she is now at UCF's Hospitality College and has great roommates with similar interests.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Liz
Click to expand...


----------



## lauraebeth

tlynk said:


> Now reading about this scares me. I hope and pray my DD ends up with decent roommates. I don't want her to have to deal with issues like this.



get your daughter online onto disboards and facebook to find people that match her interests that she might want to room with. I did this and it was VERY successful for _most_ of my program. . .it only when south when one girl self-termed and the other found a boyfriend via myspace. . .we get along now though.


----------



## Jules76126

Yah I had about 10 different roommates on my program. I was only close to one, and that was the girl that I roomed with. It really wasnt that big a deal since like someone else posted you are out and at work a lot. Plus most of my friends lived in the same complex as me so i wasnt home much. A word of advice. I had one roommate that was awful. We actually had to go to a housing meeting over her. If you can try to find someone to room with before hand then great. If not then dont fret too much. Most of the time its really isnt that big a deal and if it does become a problem there are options.


----------



## Climber656

Is there a way to get matched with people of similar interest?


----------



## jusTine87

How can you make sure you get to room with, say someone you met on facebook? Or do you just have to be at check in at the same time?


----------



## Berlioz70

Climber656 said:


> Is there a way to get matched with people of similar interest?



You can do some pre-networking through facebook or these DISboards to find someone who you think you'd be able to room with.



jusTine87 said:


> How can you make sure you get to room with, say someone you met on facebook? Or do you just have to be at check in at the same time?



Share your applicant numbers to each other and then enter them into the roommate notification thing.


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> How can you make sure you get to room with, say someone you met on facebook? Or do you just have to be at check in at the same time?



You enter their code for the roomie notification system.


----------



## Jillpie

My son just got accepted into Spring 09 program, he will be in "attractions".  Here's my question...he'll be flying by himself from the Boston area, starting Jan. 5th.  We will be coming down in April to visit him, but won't be able to fly down twice because of the cost.  So, how difficult will it be for him to get around on that first day with all his stuff?  He won't have a car.  And how does he get all his things like comforter, pillow etc (so much stuff in his dorm right now, I can't imagine transporting everything to Fl!!).  How does everyone do that if they're flying?  And will he be okay doing this alone or will it be really difficult?  thanks!


----------



## lovesdisney44

Quick question for recent CP's.  My son is doing the Spring '09 Program and our auto insurance company said he could get a discount if he had an address to have in their files for where he'll be staying.  He'll either be staying in Vista or Chatham.  Does anyone have an address for either of those?

Thanks!


----------



## Traveliz

lovesdisney44 said:


> Quick question for recent CP's.  My son is doing the Spring '09 Program and our auto insurance company said he could get a discount if he had an address to have in their files for where he'll be staying.  He'll either be staying in Vista or Chatham.  Does anyone have an address for either of those?
> 
> Thanks!



13501 Meadow Creek Dr, Orlando, FL  would be the address for Vista.

Liz


----------



## lovesdisney44

Traveliz said:


> 13501 Meadow Creek Dr, Orlando, FL  would be the address for Vista.
> 
> Liz



Thanks Liz - you're a lifesaver!!

Do you, by chance, know the zip code?  I don't know if there's more than one zip code for Orlando like there is for Chicago.  Thanks!


----------



## Traveliz

lovesdisney44 said:


> Thanks Liz - you're a lifesaver!!
> 
> Do you, by chance, know the zip code?  I don't know if there's more than one zip code for Orlando like there is for Chicago.  Thanks!




There are a ton of zip codes -- let me think here 32821.

And actually when I mailed packages to my daughter I used the address and then the town was Lake Buena Vista, FL but occasionally the post office would cross that out and put in Orlando so I think either is fine.

Liz


----------



## lovesdisney44

Thanks Liz.  How did you daughter like staying in Vista?

Karen


----------



## Traveliz

lovesdisney44 said:


> Thanks Liz.  How did you daughter like staying in Vista?
> 
> Karen



She did not have a car and really liked being right across the street from a Walgreens.  That was the deciding point for her.  I understand there is a Walgreens somewhat close to Chatham but its not right across the street and a doable walk at midnight ... this is literally right there.

The apartments are fine just not as shiny brand new as the others.  I think the whole party atmosphere is overdone.  I would call it an active complex with alot of people out and about but she was not subjected to constant partying or noise.

She did visit friends at the other complexes and thought they were nice but she was happy with the availability of Walgreens and the other stores/restaurants that were walking distance of Vista.

Liz


----------



## Goofymommaof2

Do students get an opportunity to ask to be in a hotel?  My daughter would like to major in hotel management.  Can't think of a better experience than Disney!


----------



## Traveliz

Goofymommaof2 said:


> Do students get an opportunity to ask to be in a hotel?  My daughter would like to major in hotel management.  Can't think of a better experience than Disney!



If they are in Hospitality they often work in a hotel - but that role is hard to get. 

If they are in food service or merchandise they might be placed in a hotel as well.

Liz


----------



## Berlioz70

Traveliz said:


> There are a ton of zip codes -- let me think here 32821.
> 
> And actually when I mailed packages to my daughter I used the address and then the town was Lake Buena Vista, FL but occasionally the post office would cross that out and put in Orlando so I think either is fine.
> 
> Liz



The CP apartments are in Orlando, not Lake Buena Vista... so make sure to put Orlando.


----------



## Traveliz

Berlioz70 said:


> The CP apartments are in Orlando, not Lake Buena Vista... so make sure to put Orlando.



Actually the address they gave my daughter to use for Vista did use Lake Buena Vista in it - there was no mention or Orlando - this was last year --

Liz


----------



## Berlioz70

Traveliz said:


> Actually the address they gave my daughter to use for Vista did use Lake Buena Vista in it - there was no mention or Orlando - this was last year --
> 
> Liz



They are all considered Orlando now. Lake Buena Vista is only Disney property, since we're not on their property we're not linked with them. The Lake Buena Vista zip code is 32830.


----------



## tlynk

Another CP parent question............


DD has been accepted into the program and very excited, but as a family we are wondering if she will be able to handle taking online courses at her current college while at WDW.  Has anyone else had a child take online classes, and how were they able to juggle their work schedule?  Do you think it is manageable?  

Staying enrolled in college is a priority, and I wanted to get any feedback to ease her mind or help her figure out what to do. I know being accepted into the CP is an opportunity of a lifetime, but I feel going to college when your young (can live at home rent free, brain works better, etc) is an opportunity of a lifetime as well. 

I read that the CP students get time off to go to WDW classes, but can they ask for time off to focus on their local college courses?  We verified with her school that they won't give her credit for WDW courses, and she would have to take online classes in order to keep her enrollment status.


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> Another CP parent question............
> 
> 
> DD has been accepted into the program and very excited, but as a family we are wondering if she will be able to handle taking online courses at her current college while at WDW.  Has anyone else had a child take online classes, and how were they able to juggle their work schedule?  Do you think it is manageable?
> 
> Staying enrolled in college is a priority, and I wanted to get any feedback to ease her mind or help her figure out what to do. I know being accepted into the CP is an opportunity of a lifetime, but I feel going to college when your young (can live at home rent free, brain works better, etc) is an opportunity of a lifetime as well.
> 
> I read that the CP students get time off to go to WDW classes, but can they ask for time off to focus on their local college courses?  We verified with her school that they won't give her credit for WDW courses, and she would have to take online classes in order to keep her enrollment status.



Honestly I think it would be very difficult - I think a full load of classes would be impossible - one to two would be doable but she won't be able to get time off for them - she has to have complete availability for the CP.

Depending on where your daughter is placed she might be working lots of hours.  One semester my daughter worked a busy attraction at Epcot and many weeks she worked 50 plus hours.  Her second semester she worked at AK which has shorter park hours and didn't work as many hours.  That said she always did have two days off a week so if you are really disciplined you could spend your days off doing the school work but then you would miss out on alot of what else the CP has to offer.

My daughter returned to college after returning home but there was no problem with having to maintain an enrollment status so I can't comment on that but she did get right back into the swing of college after being off for the two semesters.

Liz


----------



## tlynk

Traveliz said:


> Honestly I think it would be very difficult - I think a full load of classes would be impossible - one to two would be doable but she won't be able to get time off for them - she has to have complete availability for the CP.
> 
> Depending on where your daughter is placed she might be working lots of hours.  One semester my daughter worked a busy attraction at Epcot and many weeks she worked 50 plus hours.  Her second semester she worked at AK which has shorter park hours and didn't work as many hours.  That said she always did have two days off a week so if you are really disciplined you could spend your days off doing the school work but then you would miss out on alot of what else the CP has to offer.
> 
> My daughter returned to college after returning home but there was no problem with having to maintain an enrollment status so I can't comment on that but she did get right back into the swing of college after being off for the two semesters.
> 
> Liz



Thanks Liz for your feedback.  DD might have take only 1-2 fairly easy classes, but I'm still not sure if she would have much time off to do the work. I imagine her schedule will be demanding due to the role she was offered. One class might be all she can handle?


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> Thanks Liz for your feedback.  DD might have take only 1-2 fairly easy classes, but I'm still not sure if she would have much time off to do the work. I imagine her schedule will be demanding due to the role she was offered. One class might be all she can handle?



What role is she in?

One class I am sure would be manageable assuming there is no time they have to be on the computer all at the same time.  Two is probably doable depending on the whole self discipline issue.

I have a MS and I would have a difficult time taking online courses while doing the CP -- not to say there aren't plenty of personalities out there that can handle it - I just know it would not be ideal for me to have done something like that.

Liz


----------



## razzery

tlynk said:


> Thanks Liz for your feedback.  DD might have take only 1-2 fairly easy classes, but I'm still not sure if she would have much time off to do the work. I imagine her schedule will be demanding due to the role she was offered. One class might be all she can handle?



I have heard of people taking up to 4 online classes and being fine with it. I plan on taking 3 online classes. I remember someone saying that you can register your classes with the recruiters once your down there so you can get certain times every week off to do homework.


----------



## tlynk

Traveliz said:


> What role is she in?
> 
> One class I am sure would be manageable assuming there is no time they have to be on the computer all at the same time.  Two is probably doable depending on the whole self discipline issue.
> 
> I have a MS and I would have a difficult time taking online courses while doing the CP -- not to say there aren't plenty of personalities out there that can handle it - I just know it would not be ideal for me to have done something like that.
> 
> Liz


She'll be doing QSF&B- it looks like if she goes college might have to be on the back burner for 1 semester.


----------



## tlynk

razzery said:


> I remember someone saying that you can register your classes with the recruiters once your down there so you can get certain times every week off to do homework.



This is good to know- if she decides to take 1-2 classes I will have her register with her recruiter.  Thanks.


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> She'll be doing QSF&B- it looks like if she goes college might have to be on the back burner for 1 semester.



So that could be hit and miss on hours depending on where she is placed - of course there are tons of opportunities for extra hours in that role also.

Liz


----------



## phred52

oh boy, DD, 19 got word she's accepted into the CP starting Jan.09.

I've been scrambling, figuring out medical insurance.  Now that that's done (yes, she'll be covered ) I'm thinking about the issue of DD having a car...or not ....while there.

Reading the comments, it _seems_ like the thing to do...for her.  Which brings me to two questions.

Is there any cost for parking?  At the apartment complex or at work?
Can you bring your parents car if they'll let you borrow it for a few months?

I've loved reading this thread  Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Joanna71985

phred52 said:


> oh boy, DD, 19 got word she's accepted into the CP starting Jan.09.
> 
> I've been scrambling, figuring out medical insurance.  Now that that's done (yes, she'll be covered ) I'm thinking about the issue of DD having a car...or not ....while there.
> 
> Reading the comments, it _seems_ like the thing to do...for her.  Which brings me to two questions.
> 
> Is there any cost for parking?  At the apartment complex or at work?
> Can you bring your parents car if they'll let you borrow it for a few months?
> 
> I've loved reading this thread  Thanks for all the help!!



Nope, CP parking is free.

And the car has to be in their name. It can't be anyone else's car.


----------



## crazylena

actually that's not true.  My daughter Anna is currently using our car while in the program and the car is not in her name.  However we did have to provide proof of insurance and proof that she is a valid driver under our insurance.  Our insurance company had to fax them the proof.

We are from MN and I drove with her down to Florida and helped her check in, then flew home.  It has been great not only for the convenience but I can even see that her confidence and sense of direction has improved greatly.

Congratulations on your daughter making it into the program and I hope it will be a wonderful experience for her!

God Bless, Kim


----------



## wdwfam

Our DD's car is not in her name either.  When she checked in, she just handed the CM a copy of our car insurance (again in our name) with her name as principal driver for the car.  No problems.  I was like crazylena.  I drove down with her and then flew home.  She would not like to have to rely on the busses at 1:30 am.  It's been great for her to have her car.  She even gives rides home to people so she isn't driving by herself that late.


----------



## phred52

Thanks for all the answers.  Makes it a bit easier knowing what to expect since you've been through it already.  I'll have the paperwork from insurance ready when we get  down there.


----------



## zulemara

crazylena said:


> actually that's not true.  My daughter Anna is currently using our car while in the program and the car is not in her name.  However we did have to provide proof of insurance and proof that she is a valid driver under our insurance.  Our insurance company had to fax them the proof.
> 
> We are from MN and I drove with her down to Florida and helped her check in, then flew home.  It has been great not only for the convenience but I can even see that her confidence and sense of direction has improved greatly.
> 
> Congratulations on your daughter making it into the program and I hope it will be a wonderful experience for her!
> 
> God Bless, Kim



it helps that literally all roads lead to Disneyworld. If she ever gets lost, she just has to drive and evnetually there will be a sign for WDW LOL.

Having a car is a HUGE convenience and gas isn't all that unreasonable given the complexes are about 5 miles from MK parking, which is the back of property.  I always advise people to take a car if they can


----------



## Climber656

tlynk said:


> She'll be doing QSF&B- it looks like if she goes college might have to be on the back burner for 1 semester.



Ehh there are somethings in life just worth doing; even if it pushes others back. I believe this to be one of them! Congrats to here!


----------



## Joanna71985

zulemara said:


> Having a car is a HUGE convenience and gas isn't all that unreasonable given the complexes are about 5 miles from MK parking, which is the back of property.  I always advise people to take a car if they can



This is so true. I've wished that I had a car, on all 4 of my CPs. The buses are doable, but they can be a pain at times.


----------



## crazylena

Anna got her notice this past week about her upcoming graduation from the career start program.  She said that she has to schedule the day off togo to it. I'm just wondering if any of you that have been in the program know if they're pretty good about working around the graduation days so that the kids can even go to it.

Kim


----------



## Berlioz70

crazylena said:


> Anna got her notice this past week about her upcoming graduation from the career start program.  She said that she has to schedule the day off togo to it. I'm just wondering if any of you that have been in the program know if they're pretty good about working around the graduation days so that the kids can even go to it.
> 
> Kim



It varies based on where she works. Luckily, graduation is during a slightly slower week (compared to Thanksgiving and Christmas) so as long as she asks it off within the allotted time she should be fine. They usually only permit a certain number of people requesting off the same day - so she might get it denied if it's the same day that everyone else in her work area asked off.

In my case (Character Performer), I can't ask the day off - so I'm just hoping that I'll get one of the three days off by chance. If I don't, I'll try trading my shift with someone.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

crazylena said:


> Anna got her notice this past week about her upcoming graduation from the career start program.  She said that she has to schedule the day off togo to it. I'm just wondering if any of you that have been in the program know if they're pretty good about working around the graduation days so that the kids can even go to it.
> 
> Kim



During my program, the schedulers made sure you got one of the two graduation days off. They're pretty good about it and our location had a breakfast one day at Perkins and the schedulers made sure we could all attend that as well. Now getting the day off for a doctor's appointment for an injury caused by Disney, well that's another story lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

crazylena said:


> Anna got her notice this past week about her upcoming graduation from the career start program.  She said that she has to schedule the day off togo to it. I'm just wondering if any of you that have been in the program know if they're pretty good about working around the graduation days so that the kids can even go to it.
> 
> Kim



I was lucky and got the day off last summer. But I know people who had to work both days (evening shifts). They were still able to go to graduation, but had to work afterward. I think it all depends.


----------



## CJ

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question because my daughter isn't in the College Program. She's a Cultural Rep for Canada and is working at the Le Cellier restaurant at Epcot.  But I'm hoping all you parents can help (I've also posted on the Canadian board and a separate post here as well):

DD22 is the baby of the family and Christmas is a HUGE deal for us. Her brother & his fiance are heading down at the end of this week, and myself, DH & her grampa will be there the week before Christmas. DD has stressed that it is an incredibly busy time for the CMs and not to worry about her missing actual Christmas at home here in Canada. Plus she insists that presents are not necessary!    

I realize it's more my "mother" instinct that's causing me to be so upset and that she's a big girl now, etc etc. But I want to bring her some awesome gifts, darn it!! Clothes are not an option, cause she wouldn't be able to exchange them and the gift cards here can't be used down there. We're flying and won't have a car there........   

I guess I'm looking for some magical suggestions!


----------



## Traveliz

CJ said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question because my daughter isn't in the College Program. She's a Cultural Rep for Canada and is working at the Le Cellier restaurant at Epcot.  But I'm hoping all you parents can help (I've also posted on the Canadian board and a separate post here as well):
> 
> DD22 is the baby of the family and Christmas is a HUGE deal for us. Her brother & his fiance are heading down at the end of this week, and myself, DH & her grampa will be there the week before Christmas. DD has stressed that it is an incredibly busy time for the CMs and not to worry about her missing actual Christmas at home here in Canada. Plus she insists that presents are not necessary!
> 
> I realize it's more my "mother" instinct that's causing me to be so upset and that she's a big girl now, etc etc. But I want to bring her some awesome gifts, darn it!! Clothes are not an option, cause she wouldn't be able to exchange them and the gift cards here can't be used down there. We're flying and won't have a car there........
> 
> I guess I'm looking for some magical suggestions!



Surely she has found things she wants there at Disney -- I would get her the Disney gift cards when you arrrive and let her use them to get what she wants - she will get so much more with her holiday discount than if you shopped for her separately.

Another idea might be food items from home that she can't get in FL.

My daughter took the bus and was always asking for books that she could read on the bus and on breaks.

I can't really think of anything awesome she might want but I do know my daughter finds plenty there at Disney she wants so I think I would go with that.

Liz


----------



## ashleyrm

Just found this thread.  My son (23), was accepted for Spring 2009 for quick food and beverage service (qfbs), but hasn't officially accepted yet.  I am trying not to push my views on him, but think he would be nuts not to go.  He is worried about finances, so we have decided that we will pay his car payments, insurance and cell phone (all of which he usually pays) while he is in the program.  Not having health insurance is a big concern for me, but he's generally a very healthy person so we will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best. It will delay his college graduation by one semester, which seems like a lot at his age, but I keep telling him that this is an experience that he would likely regret if he passes it up.

Now - my question - if he accepts, he plans to drive (from Delaware) and I plan to go with him and then fly home.  Are there any other parents that plan to go with their child or have gone with the child when they checked in for the program?

I don't want to make him feel like a dweeb for having his mom there, but I also can't pass up the opportunity to go to WDW for a couple of days in the middle of winter!

Becky


----------



## HarleyMom

Hi Becky -

My DS is there right now - I went down w/ him and went to the check-in.  There was probably 200 or so parents there w/ me.  You won't be alone!  

But what a great opportunity for these kids!  I sure am jealous!  I'd like to apply to college for a semester just so I can go, too!   

I completely understand the desire to go in winter!  I'm actually supposed to be leaving next week to see him for 10 days, but my employer is making me cancel!  I'm SO bummed not to be able to get there!  I really wanted to see the Christmas decorations - and my DS, of course!  
Let me or any of us know if you have any other questions!

Bethany


----------



## Traveliz

ashleyrm said:


> Just found this thread.  My son (23), was accepted for Spring 2009 for quick food and beverage service (qfbs), but hasn't officially accepted yet.  I am trying not to push my views on him, but think he would be nuts not to go.  He is worried about finances, so we have decided that we will pay his car payments, insurance and cell phone (all of which he usually pays) while he is in the program.  Not having health insurance is a big concern for me, but he's generally a very healthy person so we will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best. It will delay his college graduation by one semester, which seems like a lot at his age, but I keep telling him that this is an experience that he would likely regret if he passes it up.
> 
> Now - my question - if he accepts, he plans to drive (from Delaware) and I plan to go with him and then fly home.  Are there any other parents that plan to go with their child or have gone with the child when they checked in for the program?
> 
> I don't want to make him feel like a dweeb for having his mom there, but I also can't pass up the opportunity to go to WDW for a couple of days in the middle of winter!
> 
> Becky




I went with my daughter last year - there were plenty of parents and family members there.  More so than not.

I would consider a temporary health insurance policy as well.  Its really not that expensive and well worth it should there be a big problem...unfortunately those are the ones that catch you by surprise and are not easily paid for.

My daughter had a surprise eye infection (not while on the program) which resulted in a corneal transplant.  Aside from that she is sick once a year with a cold.  At any rate the infection, specialists, surgery and daily eye drops have resulted in thousands upon thousands of dollars of expenses (many of which insurance covers).  Now she has to keep up insurance to make sure any rejection would be covered.

Liz


----------



## ashleyrm

Liz and Bethany,

Thanks for your input!  I will definitely look into the short term insurance.  

My son, daughter and I were supposed to be going on 12/14 for 5 days after their semester ended, but my daughter has to have ankle surgery on the 12/18 so we had to cancel the trip.  Getting to go in January will be a bit of a make-up for that even though my daughter won't get to go.

Becky


----------



## Mic

My oldest daughter(20) was recently accepted into the CP for next semester(Spring). She will be a Character Performer, making $7.88 an hour. We are not completely sure how much college credit she will get at this point, but after speaking with her advisor it seems the college MAY be able to consider it an "internship" for 6 hours of credit, and then she can take 2 or 3 online courses for 6 more hours of credit to keep her fulltime status. Our insurance company needs proof on top of proof of full-time enrollment, and her college charges everyone $400 a semester for insurance unless they "prove" they are already covered. I am not sure what we will do to keep her on our policy, but we are hoping we can. My daughter wants to take a car, but my husband does not think it's a good idea. He is definitely not letting her take her Mini, but might consider letting her take the Taurus. Any thoughts on pros and cons of having a car would be great! Did anyone have to pay higher insurance premiums for having a car out-of-state?  I am planning to go with her in January, and we would like to visit her maybe once during the semester. She has already promised all her free tickets to her sorority sisters to use during Spring Break, so I'll be renewing my AP! Before she gets carried away, how many tickets will she receive? What does "up to three people 6 times" mean. If she invited 3 friends for 3 days, would that use half of her tickets? Sorry to be so stupid...I just know she will be asking me for ticket money if she comes up short. I am planning to let her use some of my DVC points for her friends, which I don't mind doing at all, but I will not be able to provide a ticket for anyone. She is not concerned about being 10 hours away from us, but I'm nervous. My understanding is that she will have to live in the "under 21" complex, which is fine with me! She will be done on June 5, and I was planning to book her a room on property for a few days until we could arrive the evening of June 8(provided her high school-age brother and sister have no school make-up days). My concern is she might be ready to come home on June 5th, and not spend an extra week in Florida with us. I want to invite extended family to join us that week, but I think I will hold off making any concrete plans until I see how it goes for her. Sorry to ramble...I have found this board to be so helpful for all things Disney! I hope someone can answer my stupid questions!


----------



## Joanna71985

Mic said:


> My oldest daughter(20) was recently accepted into the CP for next semester(Spring). She will be a Character Performer, making $7.88 an hour. We are not completely sure how much college credit she will get at this point, but after speaking with her advisor it seems the college MAY be able to consider it an "internship" for 6 hours of credit, and then she can take 2 or 3 online courses for 6 more hours of credit to keep her fulltime status. Our insurance company needs proof on top of proof of full-time enrollment, and her college charges everyone $400 a semester for insurance unless they "prove" they are already covered. I am not sure what we will do to keep her on our policy, but we are hoping we can. My daughter wants to take a car, but my husband does not think it's a good idea. He is definitely not letting her take her Mini, but might consider letting her take the Taurus. Any thoughts on pros and cons of having a car would be great! Did anyone have to pay higher insurance premiums for having a car out-of-state?  I am planning to go with her in January, and we would like to visit her maybe once during the semester. She has already promised all her free tickets to her sorority sisters to use during Spring Break, so I'll be renewing my AP! Before she gets carried away, how many tickets will she receive? What does "up to three people 6 times" mean. If she invited 3 friends for 3 days, would that use half of her tickets? Sorry to be so stupid...I just know she will be asking me for ticket money if she comes up short. I am planning to let her use some of my DVC points for her friends, which I don't mind doing at all, but I will not be able to provide a ticket for anyone. She is not concerned about being 10 hours away from us, but I'm nervous. My understanding is that she will have to live in the "under 21" complex, which is fine with me! She will be done on June 5, and I was planning to book her a room on property for a few days until we could arrive the evening of June 8(provided her high school-age brother and sister have no school make-up days). My concern is she might be ready to come home on June 5th, and not spend an extra week in Florida with us. I want to invite extended family to join us that week, but I think I will hold off making any concrete plans until I see how it goes for her. Sorry to ramble...I have found this board to be so helpful for all things Disney! I hope someone can answer my stupid questions!



*If she can, I would definitely take a car. It makes everything so much easier.

*For the free tickets- CPs receive a Maingate. This allows them to get up to 3 people into the parks on 6 different occasions. However, if you don't bring 3 people in on a day, the extra person/people do not carry over (so if you only bring 2 people in 1 time, the third person is wasted).


----------



## Traveliz

A couple of comments...if you don't want to  use your DVC points she can sometimes get a great discount on rooms for her friends.

Also its not really an under 21 complex....it just means that everyone in her apt is under 21 (might be the building) but the entire apartment complex will be a mixture of ages.

As for being concerned she will be ready to come home then - chances are she won't be.  My daughter extended a semester, came home and finished some classes and went back to FL for college and to work at Disney.  Also she won't be able to get in free at that point so you will need a ticket for your family trip.

Liz


----------



## countryprincess

We just got the news that my daughter will be accepted into the Disney Program!!!  I am so excited!     I know I am going to miss the heck out of her though.  But I know this will be the opportunity of a lifetime for her.  She is majoring in Early Childhood Education but I didn't see any of those type courses in the brochure.  I may not have seen them all though.  I hope we won't have problems with the credits.  This is going to be great though.  So I know it will be all worth it.  She is not going to be taking a car down as I am a single mom to 4 kids and can't afford that.  From what I understand she can take the buses for free right?  I am going to drive down with her and probably spend the night then head back.  Probably later on in the spring we will make a family trip.  I am excited about that as I love Disney World and my 7 year old thought we would never get to go again after my divorce.  We all went November 2007 for the first time ever and fell in love with it..but then I was divorced this past August and didn't think we would get to go again.  But now its definitely possible with the free tickets and reduced costs that my daughter being in the cp will get us.


----------



## Joanna71985

countryprincess said:


> We just got the news that my daughter will be accepted into the Disney Program!!!  I am so excited!     I know I am going to miss the heck out of her though.  But I know this will be the opportunity of a lifetime for her.  She is majoring in Early Childhood Education but I didn't see any of those type courses in the brochure.  I may not have seen them all though.  I hope we won't have problems with the credits.  This is going to be great though.  So I know it will be all worth it.  She is not going to be taking a car down as I am a single mom to 4 kids and can't afford that.  From what I understand she can take the buses for free right?  I am going to drive down with her and probably spend the night then head back.  Probably later on in the spring we will make a family trip.  I am excited about that as I love Disney World and my 7 year old thought we would never get to go again after my divorce.  We all went November 2007 for the first time ever and fell in love with it..but then I was divorced this past August and didn't think we would get to go again.  But now its definitely possible with the free tickets and reduced costs that my daughter being in the cp will get us.



Congrats to her!! What role does she have? 

Yes, there are buses the CPs can use for free. I have never had a car with me for my programs, and the buses work fine.


----------



## countryprincess

She will be working in a quick service restaurant..kitchen only it says.  I guess that means she won't be interacting with the guests too much.  But she is happy just to be going!


----------



## ashleyrm

Parents have been awfully quiet lately...Did anyone's kids start this week?  My son checks in on 1/26 and I think the wait is harder for me than it is for him!!!

Becky


----------



## WICKED WILLY

A Few Posts Back You Noted That You Had To Get Additional Coverage For You Daughter... My Daughter Can Be Covered On Our Policy Only If She Is Still Ft In School , As The Cp Program Is Counted As Only 6 Cr By Her School She Has To Take A Couple On Line Courses..., They Will Not Accept The Disney Courses Either...
My Question Is What Company Did You Get You Policy From ?? My Daughter Feels Two On Line Courses Will Be Too Much With A Ft Job  Also.../

Thanks


----------



## lovesdisney44

WICKED WILLY said:


> A Few Posts Back You Noted That You Had To Get Additional Coverage For You Daughter... My Daughter Can Be Covered On Our Policy Only If She Is Still Ft In School , As The Cp Program Is Counted As Only 6 Cr By Her School She Has To Take A Couple On Line Courses..., They Will Not Accept The Disney Courses Either...
> My Question Is What Company Did You Get You Policy From ?? My Daughter Feels Two On Line Courses Will Be Too Much With A Ft Job  Also.../
> 
> Thanks



We're from the Chicagoland area and I called around to a few places.  The best I found was through Blue Cross Blue Shield.  It's only $78.00 a month and he can go to any Doctor - in Florida or anywhere else.  He has a $500.00 deductible, but after that it's 80/20.  Not a bad deal at all in my opinion.


----------



## Scully12

ashleyrm said:


> Now - my question - if he accepts, he plans to drive (from Delaware) and I plan to go with him and then fly home.  Are there any other parents that plan to go with their child or have gone with the child when they checked in for the program?
> 
> I don't want to make him feel like a dweeb for having his mom there, but I also can't pass up the opportunity to go to WDW for a couple of days in the middle of winter!
> 
> Becky



most of the people I knew had a parent or two and/or siblings and or grandparents...etc there. Only one of my 5 roommates didn't bring any family with her and the other mothers (not includng mine) kept calling her "the girl with out the mother." It was really awful...but anyways It won't make him look dweeby or uncool. I liked having my mom to help me unpack a little and she ran errands for me while i had to go to meetings and stand in lines.


----------



## GApeach0407

WICKED WILLY said:


> A Few Posts Back You Noted That You Had To Get Additional Coverage For You Daughter... My Daughter Can Be Covered On Our Policy Only If She Is Still Ft In School , As The Cp Program Is Counted As Only 6 Cr By Her School She Has To Take A Couple On Line Courses..., They Will Not Accept The Disney Courses Either...
> My Question Is What Company Did You Get You Policy From ?? My Daughter Feels Two On Line Courses Will Be Too Much With A Ft Job  Also.../
> 
> Thanks




wicked, wehn i was on my first cp, i took 2 online courses and it wasn't bad at all i made a's in both of the classes, however it depends on what classes it is. but your daughter can ask to have a day or two off to focus on her school because when you are in the disney classes, they don't schedule you to work, so you can see if she would look into that, so you she stays on your health insurance.


----------



## Traveliz

WICKED WILLY said:


> A Few Posts Back You Noted That You Had To Get Additional Coverage For You Daughter... My Daughter Can Be Covered On Our Policy Only If She Is Still Ft In School , As The Cp Program Is Counted As Only 6 Cr By Her School She Has To Take A Couple On Line Courses..., They Will Not Accept The Disney Courses Either...
> My Question Is What Company Did You Get You Policy From ?? My Daughter Feels Two On Line Courses Will Be Too Much With A Ft Job  Also.../
> 
> Thanks




Assurant - our regular State Farm agent was able to arrange it.

Liz


----------



## WICKED WILLY

thanks


----------



## WICKED WILLY

thanks... but who would she talk to regarding getting some xtra time for her course work... she isnt in the disney classes ...will they still give her some study time .?? 

thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

WICKED WILLY said:


> thanks... but who would she talk to regarding getting some xtra time for her course work... she isnt in the disney classes ...will they still give her some study time .??
> 
> thanks



I "heard" that you can get time off for non-disney classes, but I do not know anyone who actually got it. In most cases she'll get the same day off each week, so she should just plan on spending the whole day on homework and make sure she manages her other time off.


----------



## mrsmith

I have a question about blackout dates.  I am a school teacher and the only time we can visit out daughter is on springbreak which are blackout dates.  I realize that she can not use her free passes to get us into the parks on these dates, but my question is can she get into the parks on those dates when she is not working?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joanna71985

mrsmith said:


> I have a question about blackout dates.  I am a school teacher and the only time we can visit out daughter is on springbreak which are blackout dates.  I realize that she can not use her free passes to get us into the parks on these dates, but my question is can she get into the parks on those dates when she is not working?  Thanks for your help.



Yes. She should be able to get in with her ID.


----------



## Jillpie

what are the black out dates specifically?


----------



## Joanna71985

Jillpie said:


> what are the black out dates specifically?



They are dates where the Maingate does not work (which means the CP, or CM, can't get people into the parks for free on those dates).


----------



## Jillpie

Joanna71985 said:


> They are dates where the Maingate does not work (which means the CP, or CM, can't get people into the parks for free on those dates).



thanks Joanna, but I was asking if you knew what the dates are for the blackout, I already understood what the term meant.


----------



## glendalais

Jillpie said:


> thanks Joanna, but I was asking if you knew what the dates are for the blackout, I already understood what the term meant.



It depends on the Park, and Management does reserve the right to add additional black out dates, as well as black out Cast IDs, based on projected Park Attendance. 

For example, last here at the DLR, Management added 5 October as a Main Gate *and* Cast ID Blackout Day, due to the Miley Cyrus disa...*cough* I mean Party .

*Walt Disney World Resort (Bay Lake, Florida)*

*Magic Kingdom Park*:

14-15 February
3-17 April
3 July - 1 August
26-28 November
24-31 December

*Epcot*:

7-14 April
24-31 December

*Disney's Hollywood Studios*:

8, 9, 13-15 April
3-5 July
27-28 November
26-31 December

*Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park*:

15-16 February
6-16 April
27 November
26-30 December

*Disneyland Resort (Anaheim, California)*

*Disneyland Park*

1-3 January
3-19 April
4 July
10 July - 16 August
27-28 November
5, 6, 12, 13, 19-31 December

*Disney's California Adventure Park*

3-19 April
25-31 December

*Disneyland Resort Paris (Marne-la-Vallée, France)*
Contact Disneyland Resort Paris directly for current Blackout Dates for both Disneyland Park and Walt Disney Studios Park.

*Hong Kong Disneyland Resort (Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, People's Republic of China)*

*Hong Kong Disneyland*:

1-26, 31 January
1 February
9, 10, 16, 17, 23, 24, 30, 31 October
19-31 December

*Tokyo Disney Resort (Urayasu City, Chiba Prefecture, Japan)*
Walt Disney Company Main Entrance Passes are *not* valid for entry to either Tokyo Disneyland Park or to Tokyo DisneySea Park


----------



## ZeroToHero

glendalais said:


> *Walt Disney World Resort (Bay Lake, Florida)*
> 
> *Magic Kingdom Park*:
> 
> 14-15 February
> 3-17 April
> 3 July - 1 August
> 26-28 November
> 24-31 December
> 
> *Epcot*:
> 
> 7-14 April
> 24-31 December
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios*:
> 
> 8, 9, 13-15 April
> 3-5 July
> 27-28 November
> 26-31 December
> 
> *Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park*:
> 
> 15-16 February
> 6-16 April
> 27 November
> 26-30 December



...I hope you didn't know that off the top of your head!
So I guess it's a good thing to do CP during the fall, because you don't have to deal with not being able to invite people down to go anywhere during the first half of April... Thanksgiving and Christmas blackout isn't that bad, and I expected that anyway. I'm surprised New Year's Day itself isn't on there though.. I thought that would have been busy too.


----------



## ptc

I dropped my daughter off last week in Orlando and thought I'd share observations that might help other parents plan.

My overall impression of the check-in process is very favorable -- it's a well run program, at least based on what we experienced the first couple of days.

We got there on Tuesday -- her check-in time was Wednesday morning. We had flown down, so there were certain things we didn't pack that we bought that first day -- towels, sheets, pillows, bulky stuff like that. 

WEdnesday morning, check-in was at 9:00 -- we got there at 8:30. She had already connected with three other CPers via Facebook, so they were set in terms of roommates -- I don't know how it works if you go there without having picked a roommate ahead of time. 

The process of checking in took about 90 minutes -- they meet their roommates, find out where they are going to live, get their keys, and have a criminal background check. While she was checking in, there was a separate place for parents to gather and do things like set up automatic payroll deposit, pick up some reading material geared towards parents and families, and view a model apartment. There also was a presentation for Disney parents.

When she was done with check in, we drove over to her apartment. The check-in is at Vista Way -- she's living at Patterson Court which is about a mile or so away. Patterson Court is right across the way from Chatham. all three complexes are laid out similarly -- each complex has15 to 30 buildings, all three or four stories,  each with about 15 apartments. Each also is a gated community, meaning that no one gets through the front gate (the only entrance) without a pass or ID.

My daughter is in a two bedroom apartment. Each bedroom has its own bathroom and a closet that is shared. There's also a combination living room, dining room and kitchen. The apartments come furnished with very basic things -- beds, nightstands, a shared dresser with mirror in the bedrooms. The living room has a sofa, matching chair, coffee table, two end tables, and a small desk with chair (this can fit a desktop computer and printer). There's a dining room table with four chairs. 

The kitchen has a basic set of pots and pans as well as plates, bowls, cutlery, glasses, cups, can opener, cooking utensils. There's a microwave, a nice size refrigerator with freezer, eletric stove, and dishwasher.

Things we bought after she moved in -- a toaster oven, a mattress pad (the mattresses are twin size, plastic covered, very ligh and basic), a bulletin board (you can't attach anything to the wall), and a lamp for her bedside table.

Patterson is the newest complex -- the apartment was so clean I thought that maybe she was the first one to live there, but I found out later that people had just moved out two days before -- they cleaned it very well.

Later on on that first full day, my daughter went to a meeting at one of the complexes to go over all the housing rules and regulations -- this took abot two hours. Then she was free the rest of the day.

The next day, she went to a 10:0o meeting to find out where she was working and to sign up for classes. This meeting took about 90 minutes, also. Then she was free for the next 24 hours (I left town later that second day.)

So, as a parent, if you are trying to figure out when you can see your student those first couple of days -- the first day they are busy about 90 minutes in the morning and 90 minutes in the afternoon, starting about 3:00. and the second day they are busy about 90 minutes in the morning and then free. The third day is the Traditions session, which lasts about four hours (I had left town by then).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Traveliz

ptc said:


> I dropped my daughter off last week in Orlando and thought I'd share observations that might help other parents plan.
> 
> My overall impression of the check-in process is very favorable -- it's a well run program, at least based on what we experienced the first couple of days.
> 
> We got there on Tuesday -- her check-in time was Wednesday morning. We had flown down, so there were certain things we didn't pack that we bought that first day -- towels, sheets, pillows, bulky stuff like that.
> 
> WEdnesday morning, check-in was at 9:00 -- we got there at 8:30. She had already connected with three other CPers via Facebook, so they were set in terms of roommates -- I don't know how it works if you go there without having picked a roommate ahead of time.
> 
> The process of checking in took about 90 minutes -- they meet their roommates, find out where they are going to live, get their keys, and have a criminal background check. While she was checking in, there was a separate place for parents to gather and do things like set up automatic payroll deposit, pick up some reading material geared towards parents and families, and view a model apartment. There also was a presentation for Disney parents.
> 
> When she was done with check in, we drove over to her apartment. The check-in is at Vista Way -- she's living at Patterson Court which is about a mile or so away. Patterson Court is right across the way from Chatham. all three complexes are laid out similarly -- each complex has15 to 30 buildings, all three or four stories,  each with about 15 apartments. Each also is a gated community, meaning that no one gets through the front gate (the only entrance) without a pass or ID.
> 
> My daughter is in a two bedroom apartment. Each bedroom has its own bathroom and a closet that is shared. There's also a combination living room, dining room and kitchen. The apartments come furnished with very basic things -- beds, nightstands, a shared dresser with mirror in the bedrooms. The living room has a sofa, matching chair, coffee table, two end tables, and a small desk with chair (this can fit a desktop computer and printer). There's a dining room table with four chairs.
> 
> The kitchen has a basic set of pots and pans as well as plates, bowls, cutlery, glasses, cups, can opener, cooking utensils. There's a microwave, a nice size refrigerator with freezer, eletric stove, and dishwasher.
> 
> Things we bought after she moved in -- a toaster oven, a mattress pad (the mattresses are twin size, plastic covered, very ligh and basic), a bulletin board (you can't attach anything to the wall), and a lamp for her bedside table.
> 
> Patterson is the newest complex -- the apartment was so clean I thought that maybe she was the first one to live there, but I found out later that people had just moved out two days before -- they cleaned it very well.
> 
> Later on on that first full day, my daughter went to a meeting at one of the complexes to go over all the housing rules and regulations -- this took abot two hours. Then she was free the rest of the day.
> 
> The next day, she went to a 10:0o meeting to find out where she was working and to sign up for classes. This meeting took about 90 minutes, also. Then she was free for the next 24 hours (I left town later that second day.)
> 
> So, as a parent, if you are trying to figure out when you can see your student those first couple of days -- the first day they are busy about 90 minutes in the morning and 90 minutes in the afternoon, starting about 3:00. and the second day they are busy about 90 minutes in the morning and then free. The third day is the Traditions session, which lasts about four hours (I had left town by then).
> 
> Hope this helps.



Very good -- just one comment though - there are several housing meeting times - my daughter checked in during the morning (before 9 like yours) yet her housing meeting time was 1:00 so she was done by 2:20 her first day.

Liz


----------



## ptc

I figured there must be several different slots for check-in, the housing meeting, traditions, etc., just because of all the students arriving in the same week. Still, it all went very smoothly.


----------



## ZeroToHero

ptc said:


> The process of checking in took about 90 minutes -- they meet their roommates, find out where they are going to live, get their keys, and have a criminal background check. While she was checking in, there was a separate place for parents to gather and do things like set up automatic payroll deposit, pick up some reading material geared towards parents and families, and view a model apartment. There also was a presentation for Disney parents.
> 
> When she was done with check in, we drove over to her apartment. The check-in is at Vista Way -- she's living at Patterson Court which is about a mile or so away. Patterson Court is right across the way from Chatham. all three complexes are laid out similarly -- each complex has15 to 30 buildings, all three or four stories,  each with about 15 apartments. Each also is a gated community, meaning that no one gets through the front gate (the only entrance) without a pass or ID.
> 
> My daughter is in a two bedroom apartment. Each bedroom has its own bathroom and a closet that is shared. There's also a combination living room, dining room and kitchen. The apartments come furnished with very basic things -- beds, nightstands, a shared dresser with mirror in the bedrooms. The living room has a sofa, matching chair, coffee table, two end tables, and a small desk with chair (this can fit a desktop computer and printer). There's a dining room table with four chairs.



How did you go about picking the complex you want to live in? Or do they assign you one? And can you pick how many roommates you want? For instance, say I have a roommate decided, and we want to have a one-bedroom... can we get that just by asking?


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> How did you go about picking the complex you want to live in? Or do they assign you one? And can you pick how many roommates you want? For instance, say I have a roommate decided, and we want to have a one-bedroom... can we get that just by asking?



Usually you are asked at check-in which apartment complex/size you want, and they do try to grant it. However, I know a few people who were automatically given a complex or an apartment size.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Joanna71985 said:


> Usually you are asked at check-in which apartment complex/size you want, and they do try to grant it. However, I know a few people who were automatically given a complex or an apartment size.



Okies, thank you Joanna!  You've got answers to everything!


----------



## ptc

My daughter has been in Orlando for three weeks now. We just got our first late night call from her -- she had serious issues with one of her roommates, serious enough that security was called and my daughter and one of her roommates are sleeping elsewhere tonight. I won't go into more detail on a public board, but I wondered what experience parents of CPers have had . . . or CPers themselves have had . . . in having the housing people step in to help resolve roommate issues. thanks.


----------



## Berlioz70

My roommates had an issue like that (after I moved out of the housing a crazy girl replaced me). In this case the girl threatened another's life... she stayed one more night (because the incidint occured late at night) and then was out by 11 the next morning.


----------



## BWVPam

Does anyone know how the maingate pass works.  Can you park hop?  What if my son got us into a park on his maingate, but then had to leave to go to work a few hours later.  I thought I had heard somewhere that you could get a pass when you left that park to go to another park.  

We are going in 3 weeks and know that our son will be working while we are there, but have know idea how the maingate pass works.  It will be me and my husband and our daughter.


----------



## Joanna71985

BWVPam said:


> Does anyone know how the maingate pass works.  Can you park hop?  What if my son got us into a park on his maingate, but then had to leave to go to work a few hours later.  I thought I had heard somewhere that you could get a pass when you left that park to go to another park.
> 
> We are going in 3 weeks and know that our son will be working while we are there, but have know idea how the maingate pass works.  It will be me and my husband and our daughter.



Yes. The passes you get from the Maingate are park hoppers. So you can go to more then 1 park in a day.


----------



## tlynk

My DD will be doing the Fall 2009 program instead of Spring like she originally intended, so now I have more questions? 

1) Do the CP students have to stay at their apartment the first two nights, or can they stay offsite?  
2) Does anyone know what time traditions will start on the 3rd day, and where it will be held?  
3)  Unfortunately DD will be without a car while doing the program, so I was wondering if she will know what type/color shoes she will be required to purchase beforehand?  If not- when does she find out?
4) Is the bus system safe- will there be lots of other students utilizing them?

DH or I would like to leave the second day of DD starting the program, but if she will not find out exactly what is needed until the second or third day we don't want to leave her stranded.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mathlady11

tlynk said:


> My DD will be doing the Fall 2009 program instead of Spring like she originally intended, so now I have more questions?
> 
> 1) Do the CP students have to stay at their apartment the first two nights, or can they stay offsite?
> 2) Does anyone know what time traditions will start on the 3rd day, and where it will be held?
> 3)  Unfortunately DD will be without a car while doing the program, so I was wondering if she will know what type/color shoes she will be required to purchase beforehand?  If not- when does she find out?
> 4) Is the bus system safe- will there be lots of other students utilizing them?
> 
> DH or I would like to leave the second day of DD starting the program, but if she will not find out exactly what is needed until the second or third day we don't want to leave her stranded.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Congrats to your DD!

1.  She does not have to stay there but she will be charged rent.  She may want to stay though. Those first few days are a good time to get to know the roommates.

2. I'm not sure about this one as I was back in Ohio already. I know it was in the morning and I'm thinking it was at Disney University.

3. Most roles require either black or white plain (no big colored logos) sneakers so if you get her one pair of each she'll probably be set. However if you know what role she will be in and can be more specific, some other folks may know about the exceptions.

4.  The students are the only people who ride the Disney busses.  They are very safe and the few times DD has called them they've been extremely helpful.  Now, if she's venturing into other areas on the city bus (LYNX), of course everyone rides those.  They are still quite safe though.  DD uses them quite alot.


----------



## PrincessJordynx

classes? anyone know where they are being held as of fall 09 program? i heard they are in one of the apt complexes? and if placed in a neighboring complex is there a way to get to them? thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessJordynx said:


> classes? anyone know where they are being held as of fall 09 program? i heard they are in one of the apt complexes? and if placed in a neighboring complex is there a way to get to them? thanks



They are held at Vista and Chatham (and possibly Patterson- not sure).


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep - Patterson too... they have a new education facility there that is very nice! You can ride the buses between complexes.


----------



## PrincessJordynx

gracias both of you =]


----------



## bboxmom

What attractions and parks do the teens like the most in Disney and Orlando?


----------



## LauraMacC

I've been doing a lot of research on the CP.  My daughter is going to apply in April for Fall '09.  I have a question that I've never seen any info on.  Approximately how many students apply to the CP and how many are offered roles?  Thanks to everyone for the plethora of information!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

LauraMacC said:


> I've been doing a lot of research on the CP.  My daughter is going to apply in April for Fall '09.  I have a question that I've never seen any info on.  Approximately how many students apply to the CP and how many are offered roles?  Thanks to everyone for the plethora of information!



it really varies. recent numbers have been 6500-7500ish applicants and 1700 rejections. these are not 100% accurate of course but have been recently recorded. might i ask why she is waiting so late to apply? i would sugguest applying as soon as possible.


----------



## Berlioz70

There are four housing complexes that together hold 7,000 people. The Commons, which holds 1,000, are reserved for ICPs so that knocks the total down to 6,000. That number includes the rest of the ICPs, CSs, PIs, and of course the CPs.

The "rejection" number really varies based on the semester and the number that apply so there is no percentage average (espcially with the recent changes in housing). The best advice is to apply EARLY, mark a lot of roles, smile during the interview and to be positive.

Answers that are BAD and will guarentee that you're NOT hired:
Can you cover your tatoo/piercings? No.
Are you fully available? No.
Can you work over the holidays? No.


----------



## LauraMacC

My DD is applying April 15 at a college that's about an hour away from us.  I hope it's not too late for her to get in.  Do you think it may be?  I hope not since they are still holding interviews.  

Thanks for your answers and help.


----------



## kmg148

LauraMacC said:


> My DD is applying April 15 at a college that's about an hour away from us.  I hope it's not too late for her to get in.  Do you think it may be?  I hope not since they are still holding interviews.
> 
> Thanks for your answers and help.



Why not have her watch the e-presentation online now? April is a while away, and that way she has a better chance at the role she wants. I've been to a presentation in person, and I was glad I did the one online. She can still go if she wants, that way they can answer any questions she may have after her interview.


----------



## jellipop

What could anyone tell me about insurance?  I'll be off my parents healthcare come September and I was wondering if Disney had something of the sort?


----------



## kmg148

jellipop said:


> What could anyone tell me about insurance?  I'll be off my parents healthcare come September and I was wondering if Disney had something of the sort?



You'll have to get a plan yourself.


----------



## jellipop

ahh pooies lol


----------



## mjk721

Can you please tell me where you are getting these cute name tag counters.  Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

mjk721 said:


> Can you please tell me where you are getting these cute name tag counters.  Thanks for your help!!!!



The website is http://www.mickeypath.com.


----------



## mjk721

thank you very much


----------



## DeeCee735

The interviews that are going on now are just for the Fall semester? If my son is interested in the Spring 2010 semester, does he interview now?

TIA!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

DeeCee735 said:


> The interviews that are going on now are just for the Fall semester? If my son is interested in the Spring 2010 semester, does he interview now?
> 
> TIA!



yes the interviews that are going on now are just for the fall 09 semester. no, he would have to wait untill the fall to apply for spring 2010 semester.


----------



## Joanna71985

DeeCee735 said:


> The interviews that are going on now are just for the Fall semester? If my son is interested in the Spring 2010 semester, does he interview now?
> 
> TIA!



Disney will be recruiting for Spring 2010 starting in Aug/Sept.


----------



## DeeCee735

Berlioz70 said:


> There are four housing complexes that together hold 7,000 people. The Commons, which holds 1,000, are reserved for ICPs so that knocks the total down to 6,000. That number includes the rest of the ICPs, CSs, PIs, and of course the CPs.
> 
> The "rejection" number really varies based on the semester and the number that apply so there is no percentage average (espcially with the recent changes in housing). The best advice is to apply EARLY, mark a lot of roles, smile during the interview and to be positive.
> 
> Answers that are BAD and will guarentee that you're NOT hired:
> Can you cover your tatoo/piercings? No.
> Are you fully available? No.
> Can you work over the holidays? No.


 
Thanks for the info, my son and I are new to all of this, looking into it seriously for the first time. Can you please tell me what the abbreviations stand for? Also, where would we get to see the "brochure" that's mentioned in previous posts? Does he have to attend a presentation or can it be found in the online presentation?

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

DeeCee735 said:


> Thanks for the info, my son and I are new to all of this, looking into it seriously for the first time. Can you please tell me what the abbreviations stand for? Also, where would we get to see the "brochure" that's mentioned in previous posts? Does he have to attend a presentation or can it be found in the online presentation?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide.



ICP - International College Program
CP - College Program
PI - Professional Internship
CS - Career Start


----------



## WDWPrincess1208

DeeCee735 said:


> Thanks for the info, my son and I are new to all of this, looking into it seriously for the first time. Can you please tell me what the abbreviations stand for? Also, where would we get to see the "brochure" that's mentioned in previous posts? Does he have to attend a presentation or can it be found in the online presentation?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide.





I see that someone already answered the abbreviations question.  As for the brochures they are usually on campus for the presentation and at information tables and such but most of what is in it could be found on the website.  The brochures offer just a little bit more for students that want to walk away with something in hand but if your son went on the website he would be able to access more information than the brochure would be able to hold.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

WDWPrincess1208 said:


> I see that someone already answered the abbreviations question.  As for the brochures they are usually on campus for the presentation and at information tables and such but most of what is in it could be found on the website.  The brochures offer just a little bit more for students that want to walk away with something in hand but if your son went on the website he would be able to access more information than the brochure would be able to hold.



true. i got a brochure for the careerstart program when i was interested in it from casting when i was at wdw last year. there's not much to it. the website was a lot more informative.


----------



## rita s

My son applied and got a 'pending' letter for fall.  I wonder if the economic slowdown has anything to do with it.   I'm hoping he didn't apply too late.  He's really looking forward to it.   Honestly - me too - I've got several trips planned to visit him (okay that's an excuse but it sounds reasonable).


----------



## Enchanted3

rita s said:


> My son applied and got a 'pending' letter for fall.  I wonder if the economic slowdown has anything to do with it.   I'm hoping he didn't apply too late.  He's really looking forward to it.   Honestly - me too - I've got several trips planned to visit him (okay that's an excuse but it sounds reasonable).


 How soon after his interview did he get this pending letter?


----------



## rita s

One week and two days.  He isn't applying to be an actor so doesn't need to audition.  He did a phone interview.  The interview only took about 15 minutes.  Waiting is tough.


----------



## Enchanted3

rita s said:


> One week and two days.  He isn't applying to be an actor so doesn't need to audition.  He did a phone interview.  The interview only took about 15 minutes.  Waiting is tough.


Did he get the email or letter after the interview? It would have been a couple days after the interview? What roles did he put down that he wanted?


----------



## Joanna71985

rita s said:


> My son applied and got a 'pending' letter for fall.  I wonder if the economic slowdown has anything to do with it.   I'm hoping he didn't apply too late.  He's really looking forward to it.   Honestly - me too - I've got several trips planned to visit him (okay that's an excuse but it sounds reasonable).



It possibly could be the economy, it could be too many people applied, it could be the roles picked, or something else. But don't worry, pending doesn't always mean rejection. Tell him to hang in there.


----------



## mjk721

I have a question.  My daughter interviewed on Feb 18th and we have nothing yet.  Should we be concerned?  The recruiter did email her back after the interview indicating it would take 4-6 weeks but I am seeing some are getting their response back in as little as 2 weeks.  Is anyone else waiting this long?  We are going nuts as you can imagine.

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Enchanted3

I would contact the recruiter. Its been awhile.


----------



## mjk721

Thanks.  She didn't want to see pushy but I think she is getting a bit nervous.  This is actually her second time trying.  She was not accepted for Fall 08 which was a huge let down.  I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Enchanted3

Yep, its been already like five weeks. My daughter heard in 8 days. May I ask what roles she was asking for? My daughters recruited suggested that they put down realistic roles. My daughter has no work experience so she put  down roles that she knew they needed. Like qs and merchandise.


----------



## mjk721

She told them full service, merchandising, attracations, hospitality....She acutally email the recruiter before I posted my first questions....like 15 minutes ago and she has already responded.  She was very apologetic and said she would be sure to get something out to my daughter quickly.  I will keep my fingers cross.  She really would love to do this.


----------



## Enchanted3

Hopefully, she will get in. She should especially with the roles she picked. Do you know if she was bubbly during her interview and flexible? Is she wanting fall advantage?


----------



## mjk721

She did apply for fall advantage.  She is always bubbly.  She is a huge disney fan and has wanted to work for disney since I can remember.  She is actually a communications major so I am pretty confident she did fine during the interview process.  She has had to interview for jobs before and actually works for a local radio station as a promotion assitant.  Speaking to others or in public is no problem for her.  I really cannot figure out why she was not excepted last time and I will really be stumped if she doesn't get in this time.


----------



## Enchanted3

Maybe it just got lost in the transaction. I am sure she will be fine. This is her second try so her chances are better. My daughter is checking in on the 27 of May so hopefully we will see you there. Keep me posted on her acceptance. She will get in, don't worry. I am glad that she got an email back quickly. Did she say how soon she would get back to your daughter?


----------



## mjk721

She just said very soon and used !!!!  So we are expecting we should get something in the mail in the next week.  My daughter was wondering if your daughter is on Facebook and if so what is her name.  She has been hanging on to Facebook through this process.


----------



## rita s

Good luck to your daughter.  Her communications major should be a big plus.     Please update when she hears.  I'm trying to figure out Disney's process but see no pattern.  If she gets a pending letter then we know they are just overbooked right now.  

My son is focusing on his studies to distract himself while he waits to hear.  So something good is coming from the wait.


----------



## Enchanted3

mjk721 said:


> She just said very soon and used !!!!  So we are expecting we should get something in the mail in the next week.  My daughter was wondering if your daughter is on Facebook and if so what is her name.  She has been hanging on to Facebook through this process.


Merline Montoya. Let me know if she finds her. What is your daughters name so I can tell Merline.


----------



## mjk721

It is a terrible process.  I think the only thing that keeps these kids sane are these types of boards.  

Last time she went through this process, she totally got side tracked and school took the back seat but this time she is staying focused.  I think she just wants to know what she is doing next semester; Mom does too.  

I will definitely keep everyone posted in case anyone else experiences this notification delay.


----------



## mjk721

Well she has a very common name, Tiffany Lynn Johnson in Raleigh, Durham.  She could not find Merline.


----------



## Enchanted3

She is in facebook but not the disney facebook.


----------



## Enchanted3

mjk721 said:


> Well she has a very common name, Tiffany Lynn Johnson in Raleigh, Durham.  She could not find Merline.


Have her try Merline Margaret.


----------



## mjk721

Merline found Tiffany.  They are "friends" on facebook.  Honestly, I don't know how all that works.  I don't do facebook now but if Tiff gets in, I am sure I will have to get a quick course.
Well, now we will ALL just have to sit back and wait to see what happens 
Thanks for all your help.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bildmouse

My DD interviewed Feb 6 and got a pending letter on March 4. It said she would know by April 17. This is the first time she has been able to apply and graduates in May so she won't have another opportunity. She has wanted to do this for a long, long time. I think I'm more nervous than she is but she is anxious because she wants to know how to plan for the fall!


----------



## mjk721

Wow.  I can completely understand that.  My daugther is a sophomore so she technically could try again but since this is her second attempt, I fear she will just give up.  

I watch for the mail too but I am assuming now I can a least take a break from it for a couple days.  I am hoping she doesn't getting a pending letter.  That will just about drive me crazy.


----------



## Enchanted3

mjk721 said:


> Wow.  I can completely understand that.  My daugther is a sophomore so she technically could try again but since this is her second attempt, I fear she will just give up.
> 
> I watch for the mail too but I am assuming now I can a least take a break from it for a couple days.  I am hoping she doesn't getting a pending letter.  That will just about drive me crazy.


I am sure that Tiffany will get one. I was crazy for a week looking in the mail box and she calls me and says she got a big envelope in her mail box at school. That brat!! Its nerve wrecking since its such a great opportunity for them. Scary but they will grow so much. Merline got qs but she just wanted in. She has never worked before so anything is going to be an adventure for her. I am glad they met on facebook. Keep me updated. I think they are getting their letters on during the weekends so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## mjk721

Well.......TIFFANY IS IN!!!  It was not a smooth process though.  Yesterday was 6 WEEKS since the interview and nothing so she made a call.  Evidently the recruiter was not sure what happened.  She said she made her decision 2 days after the interview.  Weird.  That's all behind us now.  Now all we have to do is wait for that folder.  She is supposed to leave in May and work in Merchandising.  Needless to say, she is extremely happy and the nerves are beginning to set in a little.

Thanks for everyone's comments.  I thought I was going to go crazy!


----------



## JonnyJ18

Bildmouse said:


> My DD interviewed Feb 6 and got a pending letter on March 4. It said she would know by April 17. This is the first time she has been able to apply and graduates in May so she won't have another opportunity. She has wanted to do this for a long, long time. I think I'm more nervous than she is but she is anxious because she wants to know how to plan for the fall!


Im in the same situation as your daughter it really stinks i just want to find out either way so i can decide what to do once i graduate.


mjk721 said:


> Well.......TIFFANY IS IN!!!  It was not a smooth process though.  Yesterday was 6 WEEKS since the interview and nothing so she made a call.  Evidently the recruiter was not sure what happened.  She said she made her decision 2 days after the interview.  Weird.  That's all behind us now.  Now all we have to do is wait for that folder.  She is supposed to leave in May and work in Merchandising.  Needless to say, she is extremely happy and the nerves are beginning to set in a little.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's comments.  I thought I was going to go crazy!



Congrats!! thats a happy ending to a bad story


----------



## Joanna71985

mjk721 said:


> Well.......TIFFANY IS IN!!!  It was not a smooth process though.  Yesterday was 6 WEEKS since the interview and nothing so she made a call.  Evidently the recruiter was not sure what happened.  She said she made her decision 2 days after the interview.  Weird.  That's all behind us now.  Now all we have to do is wait for that folder.  She is supposed to leave in May and work in Merchandising.  Needless to say, she is extremely happy and the nerves are beginning to set in a little.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's comments.  I thought I was going to go crazy!



Congrats to her!


----------



## rita s

My son is still waiting to hear (he got the dreaded 4/17 pending letter).  Has anyone who got the 4/17 pending letter heard back yet?    This is as stressful as when he applied for college.  Ben called the CP prgoram hoping to improve his chances by adding additional work  preferences. He originally asked for Hospitality, Merchandising, bell services dispatch, attractions, and main entrance operations but wishes he'd added six more.  The CP folks told him it's too late to add additional options so it's in the hands of fate.  Argh!  

I'll bet there are lots of 4/17 pending folks out there so I'll post as soon as I hear...


----------



## ckrisie

rita s said:


> My son is still waiting to hear (he got the dreaded 4/17 pending letter).  Has anyone who got the 4/17 pending letter heard back yet?    This is as stressful as when he applied for college.  Ben called the CP prgoram hoping to improve his chances by adding additional work  preferences. He originally asked for Hospitality, Merchandising, bell services dispatch, attractions, and main entrance operations but wishes he'd added six more.  The CP folks told him it's too late to add additional options so it's in the hands of fate.  Argh!
> 
> I'll bet there are lots of 4/17 pending folks out there so I'll post as soon as I hear...



From what I've read from facebook some people who got pending letters have already gotten accepted. And from what I've seen none have been rejected. So hopefully those pending won't have to wait until April 17th! And hopefully it will be a good outcome for everyone!  Good luck to everybody pending!!! Hope to see you all down there!!!


----------



## LauraMacC

Hi Everyone!  My DD just had her interview today.  She thinks it went very well.  The interviewer recommended her for The Great Movie Ride, or for Table Food Service.  Did anyone else's interviewer submit recommendations in for you when you interviewed?  I hope this is a good sign for her.  She's really excited!


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep! All interviews make recommendations, however, I've never heard of one of them telling the applicant! Congrats to her!


----------



## rita s

Your daughter must have really done well if the interviewer was openly thinking about where she might best fit.  This is a great sign.  Now comes the hard part - the waiting - I hope she hears soon.


----------



## LauraMacC

Thanks so much to both of you.  I'm sure that Mickey himself will be at her door soon with a costume and purple folder!


----------



## Pam N

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting a comment. My DD is in the same boat as a lot of you-- she interviewed on 2/28 and received the dreaded "pending" letter on 3/10. We havent heard anything yet. This is torture. She graduates in May and is sooo anxious to find out if she's in or not. I feel so bad for these kids who are so patiently waiting--how terrible it would be if after all this time waiting they're rejected. We're trying to stay positive tho! Good luck to all who are still in Limbo and to those who've already been accepted.  Rita S. and Bildmouse-- keep updating--Im interested in the outcome of your DS and DD!


----------



## Pam N

By the way-- my DD applied for Fall Advantage. I havent seen the applications but I assumed that they state to apply for 3 positions because my DD only applied for 3. Can you really apply for as many as you like?


----------



## tlynk

Pam N said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time posting a comment. My DD is in the same boat as a lot of you-- she interviewed on 2/28 and received the dreaded "pending" letter on 3/10. We havent heard anything yet. This is torture. She graduates in May and is sooo anxious to find out if she's in or not. I feel so bad for these kids who are so patiently waiting--how terrible it would be if after all this time waiting they're rejected. We're trying to stay positive tho! Good luck to all who are still in Limbo and to those who've already been accepted.  Rita S. and Bildmouse-- keep updating--Im interested in the outcome of your DS and DD!



Waiting that long would be hard for these young people.  I know my daughter got accepted 2 1/2 weeks after her interview, and she was going nuts waiting for an answer.  Good luck to your daughter and all the students in limbo.  I really hope Disney can finds positions for them.


----------



## Joanna71985

Pam N said:


> By the way-- my DD applied for Fall Advantage. I havent seen the applications but I assumed that they state to apply for 3 positions because my DD only applied for 3. Can you really apply for as many as you like?



You can pick as many as you want. I picked 4, and my recruiter recommends picking at least 4-5. But I know people who only picked 1-2.


----------



## rita s

My son selected 5 options but I understand there are more than a dozen. He focused on positions that would allow him lots of customer contact but now he's kicking himself now thinking that he may have been too selective.   

My son applied for fall  - not fall advantage so he's got a little more time to work with.  His plan is to apply for spring if he can't get in to fall and to keep applying until he gets in.


----------



## Berlioz70

It's not really the number of roles selected... rather how competitive those selected are.

For example... if he picked BBB, and Character Performer those are incredibly competitve so I would say better luck in the future.

However, if he picked Quick Service Food, Merchandise, Attractions, Custodial etc... those have more openings and he'll have a better chance.


----------



## Pam N

Hi again everyone! Thanks for the information and wishing my daughter is accepted. I visited her today at her school and learned that her college only gives credit for hospitality, qsfb and fsfb for her major in order to obtain her degree. Her girlfriend has the same major-- hospitality-- at their school-- so she chose those same three positions that my daughter did--but--her girlfriends interviewer asked if she would be willing to do housekeeping, and she said yes, so she got accepted right away.  My daughters interviwer never asked if she'd be willing to do housekeeping.  She made some positive comments about the previous jobs my daughter worked, tho. So, who knows?! Keep me informed as to what happens with all of you and I'll do the same.  Thanks!


----------



## Pam N

Im sorry guys but I dont know how to post a quote from someone, so, tlynk, congratulations to your daughter for being accepted so quickly! My daughter emailed her recruiter yesterday-- so we're waiting for a response from her-- if she doesnt hear by mid-week, she'll call her -- it'll be 6 weeks on 4/11. Imagine how nuts we've been going over all of this.  Yikes!


----------



## AtYourService247

Pam N said:


> Im sorry guys but I dont know how to post a quote from someone, so, tlynk, congratulations to your daughter for being accepted so quickly! My daughter emailed her recruiter yesterday-- so we're waiting for a response from her-- if she doesnt hear by mid-week, she'll call her -- it'll be 6 weeks on 4/11. Imagine how nuts we've been going over all of this.  Yikes!



Hi momma pam!! To quote someone whoever you wanna quote at the end of there message on here it says  (quote) in the bottom corner of their post. I am keeping her in my thoughts! I will be so sad if we cant do this together. :-(


----------



## Pam N

AtYourService247 said:


> Hi momma pam!! To quote someone whoever you wanna quote at the end of there message on here it says  (quote) in the bottom corner of their post. I am keeping her in my thoughts! I will be so sad if we cant do this together. :-(



Hey! It was fun meeting you and having lunch with the two of you yesterday! Thanks for explaining how this "quote" thing works.  Im not computer illiterate--but have never been on one of these boards--so some instruction is needed! Im praying every day that the two of you are able to do this CP thing together. Maybe we'll hear something this week. I guess if its meant to be, it'll happen. If not, there's a reason for everything.  Its the waiting that's soooo nerve wrecking. Its too bad tho that the two of you couldnt have applied for numerous positions rather than the 3 that pertain directly to your Major in order to complete your degree.  I'll keep praying, wishing, hoping, fingers crossed, etc!  Stay in touch! Good Luck to everyone out there!


----------



## Pam N

Joanna71985 said:


> You can pick as many as you want. I picked 4, and my recruiter recommends picking at least 4-5. But I know people who only picked 1-2.



Thanks for the info Joanna! Ive read so many of your posts--and you've been so helpful to everyone, so, thanks! What do you suggest we do? My DD emailed her recruiter a few days ago-- should she call her this week? It'll be 6 weeks on 4/11.  As you may have seen on my other posts, my DD only chose 3 bcuz her school wont give credit towards her degree for all roles--just certain ones. Help!


----------



## Pam N

rita s said:


> My son selected 5 options but I understand there are more than a dozen. He focused on positions that would allow him lots of customer contact but now he's kicking himself now thinking that he may have been too selective.
> 
> My son applied for fall  - not fall advantage so he's got a little more time to work with.  His plan is to apply for spring if he can't get in to fall and to keep applying until he gets in.



Good Luck to your Son! We hope he gets in! He's lucky to have more chances to apply--my DD graduates in May, so this is it for her.


----------



## Pam N

Berlioz70 said:


> It's not really the number of roles selected... rather how competitive those selected are.
> 
> For example... if he picked BBB, and Character Performer those are incredibly competitve so I would say better luck in the future.
> 
> However, if he picked Quick Service Food, Merchandise, Attractions, Custodial etc... those have more openings and he'll have a better chance.



Hi Berlioz70!!! Im wondering what your thoughts are on what the next step would be for my DD to take since she's still waiting for a response to her interview.  As Im sure you've read, it'll be 6 weeks 4/11-- should she call her recruiter this week? You're so knowledgeable on this subject so I sure would appreciate your advice! Thanks!


----------



## lcrane

My daughter Megan will be a senior next year she wants to do the Career Program first then the College Program.  When does she need to apply for the Career Program.  I also would like to know what she should put down on where she would like to work.  She wants to be a Zoologist, she also has had 3 years of Swimming.  Any and all Information would be great at this time.

Lisa


----------



## JonnyJ18

lcrane said:


> My daughter Megan will be a senior next year she wants to do the Career Program first then the College Program.  When does she need to apply for the Career Program.  I also would like to know what she should put down on where she would like to work.  She wants to be a Zoologist, she also has had 3 years of Swimming.  Any and all Information would be great at this time.
> 
> Lisa



im not sure when you would have to apply but you can look on the site for that info...she should put the roles that she wants to do(theres nothing really to do with zoology but maybe work at the ak lodge or attraction at ak, im a forensic psych major ichose lifeguard recreation transportation attractions and merch.) I would suggest putting down any job exp she has cause i have alot and my interviewer was impressed(as well as my certs in life saving and cpr) She also asked me about any competive swimming i have done which i thought was weird but i have so i guess that worked in my favor, it has been about 3 weeks since my interview and received a pending letter about a week and a half ago(which i think may have something to do with my run in with the law about 4 years ago drinking while underage but charges dropped later on but on the app they ask for anything even if earsed or dropped which is pretty extreme for a minimum wage internship but it is what it is) so i hoped this helped alittle bit


----------



## Praise2Him

Recruiting for CareerStart for this fall was supposed to begin Feb. 11, but they canceled it. So if she's wanting to do CS in fall of 2010, then they should start recruiting next Feb.

Their website is wrong. It says "We recruit for our Spring Advantage program between February and April. We recruit for our Fall program between September and November." but it's the opposite.

Here's a link to the CS website.
http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/index.html

The CS program has fewer roles to pick from. They are: Quick-Service Food & Beverage, Custodial, Merchandise, Attractions, Full-Service Food & Beverage, Costuming, and Lifeguard. From what I've learned on here, it's better to choose as many as possible to increase your chances of getting hired.

My DD really wanted to do CS this coming fall, but they apparently aren't recruiting, except for a chosen few, so I wish your DD luck next year and hope that by then they'll be hiring again.


----------



## Berlioz70

Pam N said:


> Hi Berlioz70!!! Im wondering what your thoughts are on what the next step would be for my DD to take since she's still waiting for a response to her interview.  As Im sure you've read, it'll be 6 weeks 4/11-- should she call her recruiter this week? You're so knowledgeable on this subject so I sure would appreciate your advice! Thanks!



If it has hit 6 weeks I'd contact the recruiter - no harm! You'd be surprised the number of people who contact after 3 or 4 weeks... they'll be surprised she was so patient!


----------



## Pam N

Berlioz70 said:


> If it has hit 6 weeks I'd contact the recruiter - no harm! You'd be surprised the number of people who contact after 3 or 4 weeks... they'll be surprised she was so patient!



Hey! Thank You so much for your advice! We sent an email about a week ago and havent received a response, so, I will tell her to call now.  We didnt want to be too pushy because we're aware that the recruiters are extremely busy--but at this point the frustration is driving us nuts! Today there will be a recruiter at her college and she was going to try to speak with her.  Her thought is that maybe doing this in person could make a better impression. So, we'll see! Thanks again!


----------



## luvsTink

HI all,
It is nice to know that there are other parents as stressed and involved as I am!  My DD had her phone interview on Monday.  She had identified most of the roles as possibilities, but when asked her top three she chose photopass, attractions, and custodial.  She really wants photopass as she is a photography major and has had quite a bit of experience.  However, I have yet to see even one person on this board that was selected for photopass.   She was very clear that she would like a lot of guest interaction, so I am betting on attractions, but we shall see.

Good luck everyone!

ps.....anyone else at all stressed out about storing all of your students "stuff"?  Mine is currently living in an apartment and has a queen sized bed, couch, table, etc etc that would need to come to my house!   Although, she is also considering keeping her place because she loves her room-mates, etc. But that would be an additional $250 in expenses each month.


----------



## Pam N

luvsTink said:


> HI all,
> It is nice to know that there are other parents as stressed and involved as I am!  My DD had her phone interview on Monday.  She had identified most of the roles as possibilities, but when asked her top three she chose photopass, attractions, and custodial.  She really wants photopass as she is a photography major and has had quite a bit of experience.  However, I have yet to see even one person on this board that was selected for photopass.   She was very clear that she would like a lot of guest interaction, so I am betting on attractions, but we shall see.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> ps.....anyone else at all stressed out about storing all of your students "stuff"?  Mine is currently living in an apartment and has a queen sized bed, couch, table, etc etc that would need to come to my house!   Although, she is also considering keeping her place because she loves her room-mates, etc. But that would be an additional $250 in expenses each month.



Best of Luck to your daughter! And I agree, it is nice to know that there are other parents as stressed out and involved!  We live our childrens emotions -- we feel their happiness and we feel their pain.  As always, we're just hoping for the best for them.  Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## kmg148

luvsTink said:


> HI all,
> It is nice to know that there are other parents as stressed and involved as I am!  My DD had her phone interview on Monday.  She had identified most of the roles as possibilities, but when asked her top three she chose photopass, attractions, and custodial.  She really wants photopass as she is a photography major and has had quite a bit of experience.  However, I have yet to see even one person on this board that was selected for photopass.   She was very clear that she would like a lot of guest interaction, so I am betting on attractions, but we shall see.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> ps.....anyone else at all stressed out about storing all of your students "stuff"?  Mine is currently living in an apartment and has a queen sized bed, couch, table, etc etc that would need to come to my house!   Although, she is also considering keeping her place because she loves her room-mates, etc. But that would be an additional $250 in expenses each month.



Any chance she could sublease is her roommates knew someone else who needed an apartment and we okay with it?

Use a storage facility otherwise. Luckily my uncle lives an hour from my school (I live 20 hours!) so I use his basement. I have tons of friends who use storage facilities.


----------



## cp'ersmom

Hi all! I'm new here too. My daughter was selected for the Fall '09 program. She got Merch which was way down on her list but after talking about it decided to accept. Now she is excited about the opportunity. The one thing that is throwing me is that according to my daughter, we still have to pay for her semester at school. Is this right? I'm also a little confused about the insurance issue but we have time to sort that out. 

I think I am as excited as she is. I have been all over the boards and Youtube.

We plan to all fly down as a family a few days before check-in and then stay for a few days after just to help her get settled. Any other families planing to do this? Any other families planing to spend Christmas down there? WooHoo!


----------



## Berlioz70

cp'ersmom said:


> Hi all! I'm new here too. My daughter was selected for the Fall '09 program. She got Merch which was way down on her list but after talking about it decided to accept. Now she is excited about the opportunity. The one thing that is throwing me is that according to my daughter, we still have to pay for her semester at school. Is this right? I'm also a little confused about the insurance issue but we have time to sort that out.
> 
> I think I am as excited as she is. I have been all over the boards and Youtube.
> 
> We plan to all fly down as a family a few days before check-in and then stay for a few days after just to help her get settled. Any other families planing to do this? Any other families planing to spend Christmas down there? WooHoo!



Congrats to your daughter!!

You would only need to pay at her institution if she is getting credit for the program, or taking on-line classes. If she is taking a semester break, with no credits, then she shouldn't have to pay anything to the college.

Insurance varies a lot based on the company. Typically, if the college recognizes the program as an internship and keeps her at full time status, then most insurances will accept that. It gets more complicated if she is not getting credit.

Most families visit during a different part of the year. The reason is because it was next to impossible to get Cast Discounted rooms and the main entrance pass is blocked out. Since most families want a room discount and want to get in the parks for free they'll go before the holiday season. My family came the second week of December and all the room discounts were gone so they had to stay off-site - but at least they could get into the parks for free!


----------



## rita s

Pam N said:


> Hey! Thank You so much for your advice! We sent an email about a week ago and havent received a response, so, I will tell her to call now.  We didnt want to be too pushy because we're aware that the recruiters are extremely busy--but at this point the frustration is driving us nuts! Today there will be a recruiter at her college and she was going to try to speak with her.  Her thought is that maybe doing this in person could make a better impression. So, we'll see! Thanks again!



Pam - Did your daughter connect with the recruiter?  I'll bet that was difficult.   How did it go?  It's been over 6 weeks for my son so I'm watching how it goes for your daughter.


----------



## Luv2Diz

cp'ersmom said:


> I think I am as excited as she is. I have been all over the boards and Youtube.
> 
> We plan to all fly down as a family a few days before check-in and then stay for a few days after just to help her get settled. Any other families planing to do this? Any other families planing to spend Christmas down there? WooHoo!



My son was accepted for Fall 09. He got in as Custodial - also way down on his list but he was thrilled just to get accepted!  I was so happy that he got in.  But am also a shade sad.  We have always been very close and it will be hard to have him 3,000 miles from home for that long.  

Yep - we are doing something similar.  My husband will drive him down to get him checked in and stay for a few days.  Then my daughter and I are going down to visit him a few weeks later to make sure he is settled, get him stocked on groceries, etc.  Another lesser purpose for the trip....I do have to be at Disney after all for my birthday for the "What Will You Celebrate" promotion!


----------



## rita s

Luv2Diz said:


> My son was accepted for Fall 09. He got in as Custodial - also way down on his list but he was thrilled just to get accepted!  I was so happy that he got in.  But am also a shade sad.  We have always been very close and it will be hard to have him 3,000 miles from home for that long.
> 
> Yep - we are doing something similar.  My husband will drive him down to get him checked in and stay for a few days.  Then my daughter and I are going down to visit him a few weeks later to make sure he is settled, get him stocked on groceries, etc.  Another lesser purpose for the trip....I do have to be at Disney after all for my birthday for the "What Will You Celebrate" promotion!



Us too.  IF my son gets accepted (still pending!) we're planning to go down a few days early with him to get him settled and to enjoy the area.  Then we'll visit again before the holidays and after the holidays.  His buddies are planning to visit him over the Christmas holidays. I prefer visiting during off times anyway - less crowded.


----------



## cp'ersmom

A friend of my daughter's that happens to be a CP alum told her the recruiters might be super busy right now because not only are they recruiting they are also getting people ready to go down in May. My daughter has tried contacting her recruiter several times with no luck so she is going to wait a few weeks and then try again.


RITA - I agree I told my daughter I miss her already!! She goes to college about 2 hrs from home so she can come here on the weekends. It sure won't be that easy when she is living with the mouse. Either way I'm thrilled for her and this wonderful opportunity

BERELIOZ - Thanks for the info, I will have her check out her status. SHe will be taking online classes this summer and while she is there, hopefully that's what we pay for and it helps keep her on the insurance.


----------



## Pam N

rita s said:


> Pam - Did your daughter connect with the recruiter?  I'll bet that was difficult.   How did it go?  It's been over 6 weeks for my son so I'm watching how it goes for your daughter.



Rita-- my daughter was unable to reach her recruiter--she got a voicemail only and previous to that she emailed her- but never got any response.  Also, it so happens that there was a recruiter at her college who was giving the presentation this past Wednesday, so, she was able to speak to that recruiter-- she said the recruiter was very, very nice-- she gave my daughter her card with her email --she said she would look into it-- but my daughter hasnt heard from her yet-- its only been a few days-- and with the holiday I'm wondering if the recruiters were in the office on Good Friday (?).  My daughter is home from school and will go back tomorrow afternoon. I told her to try again on Monday. Who was your sons recruiter? Its all just so frustrating -- and for these kids who've waited this long, well, Im sorry, but I think it would be so cruel to reject them! I'll keep you posted, and please, do the same regarding your son, ok?!!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rita s

Pam N said:


> Rita-- my daughter was unable to reach her recruiter--she got a voicemail only and previous to that she emailed her- but never got any response.  Also, it so happens that there was a recruiter at her college who was giving the presentation this past Wednesday, so, she was able to speak to that recruiter-- she said the recruiter was very, very nice-- she gave my daughter her card with her email --she said she would look into it-- but my daughter hasnt heard from her yet-- its only been a few days-- and with the holiday I'm wondering if the recruiters were in the office on Good Friday (?).  My daughter is home from school and will go back tomorrow afternoon. I told her to try again on Monday. Who was your sons recruiter? Its all just so frustrating -- and for these kids who've waited this long, well, Im sorry, but I think it would be so cruel to reject them! I'll keep you posted, and please, do the same regarding your son, ok?!!!! Thanks!!!!!



Ben goes to school online (University of Mass).  He applied online and interviewed over the phone.  He thinks his interviewer was Caroline but was so nervous he isn't sure.  This has been his dream so long that my heart goes out to him.  I'm trying to be supportive without being over involved but it's hard.  This will probably drag out until Friday.  I hope they both get in.  Disney will really be missing the boat if they turn down these enthusiastic kids.  No wonder the parks are so happy - they've got an amazing pool to hire from.  I just can't figure out what is taking so long.  I would think they'd rate candidates immediately following the interview and feed the data in to a computer system and then figure out who to put where based on a spreadsheet program.  It seems simple.  But then most things do from 500 yards away.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both kids.  I'll post immediately when I hear either way.


----------



## Pam N

rita s said:


> Ben goes to school online (University of Mass).  He applied online and interviewed over the phone.  He thinks his interviewer was Caroline but was so nervous he isn't sure.  This has been his dream so long that my heart goes out to him.  I'm trying to be supportive without being over involved but it's hard.  This will probably drag out until Friday.  I hope they both get in.  Disney will really be missing the boat if they turn down these enthusiastic kids.  No wonder the parks are so happy - they've got an amazing pool to hire from.  I just can't figure out what is taking so long.  I would think they'd rate candidates immediately following the interview and feed the data in to a computer system and then figure out who to put where based on a spreadsheet program.  It seems simple.  But then most things do from 500 yards away.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both kids.  I'll post immediately when I hear either way.



Rita-- your son takes online courses thru UMass?!!! I used to live in Mass. years ago and visit annually! I love it and spend time in Gloucester and Cape Cod.  One of my best friends lives in Bedford.  We live in Illinois-- looks like you're from Minnesota! My stepdaughters inlaws are from Woodbury, Mn.  I'm like you-- trying to be supportive without being over involved but you are soooo right-- it is so hard not to be concerned. I mentioned to another person that I just replied to that my daughter feels more and more forgotten about as each day goes by.  I think its sad to make these kids wait so long. But, we just gotta stay positive! I also hope they both get in! And, I will definately post when we have an answer also! Good Luck!


----------



## rita s

Ben was rejected today.  The form letter from Michelle Dailey reads" Because of the overwhelming response and limited number of opportunities available, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected to participate in our program at this time"

Ben started a website when he was 13 devoted to walt disney world (WDWforum.net), has a strong GPA, good work experience, is enthusiastic, articulate and good looking.  I can't imagine what else they are looking for.  I'm just sick about it.  

He called and was told that he applied too late and that the roles he wanted were already filled.   He's taking it well but I'm angry (maybe because I do so much hiring myself).  Why did it take them more than six weeks to get back to him then and why not allow him to add roles now?  He's taking it well and is trying to figure out how to improve his chances for spring.  

I am so sad.  On the upside I guess I'll be saving $6000 on the trips I won't be making to see him there.  

Pam - I hope your daughter hears today and I hope it's better news.


----------



## Pam N

rita s said:


> Ben was rejected today.  The form letter from Michelle Dailey reads" Because of the overwhelming response and limited number of opportunities available, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected to participate in our program at this time"
> 
> Ben started a website when he was 13 devoted to walt disney world (WDWforum.net), has a strong GPA, good work experience, is enthusiastic, articulate and good looking.  I can't imagine what else they are looking for.  I'm just sick about it.
> 
> He called and was told that he applied too late and that the roles he wanted were already filled.   He's taking it well but I'm angry (maybe because I do so much hiring myself).  Why did it take them more than six weeks to get back to him then and why not allow him to add roles now?  He's taking it well and is trying to figure out how to improve his chances for spring.
> 
> I am so sad.  On the upside I guess I'll be saving $6000 on the trips I won't be making to see him there.
> 
> Pam - I hope your daughter hears today and I hope it's better news.



Rita-- Im so sorry to hear that your son got a rejection letter today. If its any consolation, my daughter tried to call her recruiter and the person that she first spoke to said she would be getting something in the mail by Friday-- so, I betcha she's getting a rejection letter, too. My daughter also has a very high GPA, is nominated for employee of the year at her school because she works in her dorm - front desk work-- and is on honors. She tried to contact her recruiter just a bit ago for a second time but they just keep telling her the recruiter is not available.  I think she's going to be in the same boat as your son.  Ive been seeing all these other kids posting  that they received emails today saying they've been accepted.  So, I have a feeling if you receive a letter, its a rejection. And I totally agree with you-- why did it take 6 weeks to get back to him? Thats what he needs to find out.  It would have been better if he would have been rejected from the beginning. No frustration then and no anxiety for all the weeks you've both been waiting. Hey, at least he can try again. My daughter wont have that chance because she graduates soon. Once again, Rita, I am so sorry to hear this bad news. I know how sad you must be and I dont blame you.  And I certainly dont blame you for being angry either. Their hiring process -- these "pending" letters-- and the wait time for an answer is ridiculous. Good Luck to your son -- I will let you know what happens-- but since your son received a letter-- and they mentioned to my daughter that she would be receiving a letter by Friday, I gotta feeling its going to be the same bad news.


----------



## Pam N

RITA-- I STILL FEEL BAD ABOUT YOUR SON.  I almost hate to tell you this but my daughter (Tashi) got an email this morning-- she was accepted for hospitality!  I dont know the details because she had to rush off to her 1st class-- but the positive thing for your Son is that he can try again--dont give up!!! This would be my daughters one and only chance, so, we are soooo happy right now!  I'm sorry for Ben and I hope he tries for next time and gets accepted right away!  Its been a pleasure speaking with you and I wish Ben the very best-- I saw the WDWforum he started and I gotta say-- they dont know what they're missing out on because he is definately dedicated to Disney! That is so cool that he started that forum.  Good Luck to him next time around.


----------



## graygables

rita s said:


> I would think they'd rate candidates immediately following the interview and feed the data in to a computer system and then figure out who to put where based on a spreadsheet program.  It seems simple.  But then most things do from 500 yards away.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both kids.  I'll post immediately when I hear either way.



Unfortunately, it's not that simple.  They are dealing with a huge pool of candidates, plus the students who are currently here who wish to extend.  I had heard that pending letters go out to those who are more selective with their roles and must wait to see who extends their current programs to determine what spaces are left.  I also think there is some randomness to it all as one of our current CPs, who is an excellent worker with a clean record card did NOT get her extension and she applied to stay put, which is supposed to be given priority.  I've blocked it from my memory  but it seems like it took 5-6 weeks for me to get my folder for this semester.

I'm currently waiting to hear back on Professional Internships that I applied for back in February.  Last semester, it came down to the wire for some of those, with my not finding out until about 3 weeks before we would be due to report that the PI I'd interviewed for had been cancelled.  As it is now, some of the PIs have just posted, a little more than 8 weeks before students are due to report for them, so getting through this application process could be interesting.

I'm very sorry for your son's disappointment, I hope he tries again and doesn't postpone his dream for long.


----------



## ptc

I was just on the phone with my daughter as she tried to book a space for us at a Disney Resort, using her discount. We had picked out a couple of possibilities for our stay, but neither was available. does anyone know if it's possible for a parent to talk to someone at the HUB to ask general questions about booking these reservations at a Disney resort?


----------



## rita s

Pam N said:


> RITA-- I STILL FEEL BAD ABOUT YOUR SON.  I almost hate to tell you this but my daughter (Tashi) got an email this morning-- she was accepted for hospitality!  I dont know the details because she had to rush off to her 1st class-- but the positive thing for your Son is that he can try again--dont give up!!! This would be my daughters one and only chance, so, we are soooo happy right now!  I'm sorry for Ben and I hope he tries for next time and gets accepted right away!  Its been a pleasure speaking with you and I wish Ben the very best-- I saw the WDWforum he started and I gotta say-- they dont know what they're missing out on because he is definately dedicated to Disney! That is so cool that he started that forum.  Good Luck to him next time around.



Congratulations to Tashi!  I know she'll have a great time.  Ben's going to try again and this time he'll apply early and select every role he'd qualify for.  He's also hoping to get a summer job that beefs up his work experience.  He'll get there I think - it'll just take a bit more time and maybe that will make it more special.  If he remains positive this disappointment might be a good growth experience.  I am thrilled for Tashi.  Hospitality is a wonderful role.  Is there anything better than being young with a wonderful adventure to look forward to?  Enjoy her joy.


----------



## piratechick

ptc said:


> I was just on the phone with my daughter as she tried to book a space for us at a Disney Resort, using her discount. We had picked out a couple of possibilities for our stay, but neither was available. does anyone know if it's possible for a parent to talk to someone at the HUB to ask general questions about booking these reservations at a Disney resort?



Your daughter is allowed to give you her username and password, so you can access the hub. I asked my managers last time I did the program if that was allowed and they said it was fine to share with your parents, but only them. My mom went on the hub and found a number on the reservation/discount page that she can called. They helped her with everything. My friend also couldn't find any discounts, so she went to the resort itself and talk to the front desk herself. They didn't have any room, but they were able to help her find a room at another resort for her. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pam N

rita s said:


> Congratulations to Tashi!  I know she'll have a great time.  Ben's going to try again and this time he'll apply early and select every role he'd qualify for.  He's also hoping to get a summer job that beefs up his work experience.  He'll get there I think - it'll just take a bit more time and maybe that will make it more special.  If he remains positive this disappointment might be a good growth experience.  I am thrilled for Tashi.  Hospitality is a wonderful role.  Is there anything better than being young with a wonderful adventure to look forward to?  Enjoy her joy.



Thank You Rita! Im sure if Ben tries again and applies early and selects a bunch of roles that he'll get in! In the meantime, tell him we all hope he stays positive and looks to the future with lots of excitement because it will happen for him! You're so right, there's nothing better than being young with a wonderful adventure to look forward to.  I definately will enjoy her joy!  Im so darn excited you'd think it was me who was doing the program! Best of Luck to You and Ben!


----------



## ptc

thanks, piratechick.


----------



## LauraMacC

WOO HOO!!  My daughter got her e-mail this morning that she is being offered a role in Attractions for this fall!  She interviewed on 4/3 and already heard today.  We thought that the roles would all be filled by now, but if you haven't heard yet, don't give up hope!  Her interview went well, but you never know what the interviewer is thinking.  I thought for sure that it was too late to be accepted.  So everyone have faith.  Your offer will be coming soon too!


----------



## Pam N

LauraMacC said:


> WOO HOO!!  My daughter got her e-mail this morning that she is being offered a role in Attractions for this fall!  She interviewed on 4/3 and already heard today.  We thought that the roles would all be filled by now, but if you haven't heard yet, don't give up hope!  Her interview went well, but you never know what the interviewer is thinking.  I thought for sure that it was too late to be accepted.  So everyone have faith.  Your offer will be coming soon too!



Congratulations to you and your daughter! My daughter was also notified early this morning via e-mail!  She'll be doing fall advantage-- hospitality!!! We are over the moon excited about this!  She waited 6 weeks and a few days but the good news finally arrived today! Have a Magical Day!


----------



## LauraMacC

Pam N said:


> Congratulations to you and your daughter! My daughter was also notified early this morning via e-mail!  She'll be doing fall advantage-- hospitality!!! We are over the moon excited about this!  She waited 6 weeks and a few days but the good news finally arrived today! Have a Magical Day!



Thanks, Pam, and congrats to your daughter too!  Maybe Clare and your daughter will get to know one another there!


----------



## Pam N

LauraMacC said:


> Thanks, Pam, and congrats to your daughter too!  Maybe Clare and your daughter will get to know one another there!



Hi LauraMacC!!! Im sure the two of you are super excited! This whole day has been crazy!  All I've done is notify friends and relatives bcuz they've all been wondering if this was gonna happen! Anyway, we have to work superfast--Tashi graduates 5/16 and we have to be at Disney 5/20!!!!  I will keep you posted once I know more and maybe they can meet when your daughter arrives.  If your daughter wants to post a comment to Tashi, she's introduced herself when you look under the "Introduction" thread where a bunch of kids have posted -- her name is Tashiana T.  Does Clare know anyone else that's going? Tell her to feel free to post a message to Tashi!  Keep posting!


----------



## Tashiana T

LauraMacC said:


> Thanks, Pam, and congrats to your daughter too!  Maybe Clare and your daughter will get to know one another there!



Thank you for congradulating me! I would love to get to know your daughter clare! is she accepted? and if so when will she arrive. I will be there starting May 20! So excited!


----------



## glendalais

ptc said:


> I was just on the phone with my daughter as she tried to book a space for us at a Disney Resort, using her discount. We had picked out a couple of possibilities for our stay, but neither was available. does anyone know if it's possible for a parent to talk to someone at the HUB to ask general questions about booking these reservations at a Disney resort?





piratechick said:


> Your daughter is allowed to give you her username and password, so you can access the hub. I asked my managers last time I did the program if that was allowed and they said it was fine to share with your parents, but only them. My mom went on the hub and found a number on the reservation/discount page that she can called. They helped her with everything. My friend also couldn't find any discounts, so she went to the resort itself and talk to the front desk herself. They didn't have any room, but they were able to help her find a room at another resort for her. I hope this helps.



If you have any questions about Cast Resort Discounts, please contact _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Reservations on (407) WDW-CAST (939-2278).


----------



## piratechick

glendalais said:


> If you have any questions about Cast Resort Discounts, please contact _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Reservations on (407) WDW-CAST (939-2278).



Yes, that is the number my mom called. They were very nice in helping her with everything.


----------



## ptc

I brought my daughter down to Orlando for the CP program at the end of Janury. Things were pretty sleepy around the area then. We are visiting her the second week in June -- is it going to be Spring Break crazy then or only moderately busy?


----------



## LauraMacC

Pam N said:


> Hi LauraMacC!!! Im sure the two of you are super excited! This whole day has been crazy!  All I've done is notify friends and relatives bcuz they've all been wondering if this was gonna happen! Anyway, we have to work superfast--Tashi graduates 5/16 and we have to be at Disney 5/20!!!!  I will keep you posted once I know more and maybe they can meet when your daughter arrives.  If your daughter wants to post a comment to Tashi, she's introduced herself when you look under the "Introduction" thread where a bunch of kids have posted -- her name is Tashiana T.  Does Clare know anyone else that's going? Tell her to feel free to post a message to Tashi!  Keep posting!



Hi Pam,  
My daughter, Clare, just accepted her role today.  She's going to report on August 12.  She is a Junior this year, and will have to take 2 classes this summer, then go Winter semester to graduate on time in May of '11.  Tashi goes much earlier than Clare does, so if you learn any tips or tricks about getting settled, etc, would you let us know?  

Clare is about over the moon about this!  I must admit that her dad and I are pretty excited for her.  What sort of role does Tashi have?  Clare is in Attractions.

Thanks for responding and enjoy the anticipation!


----------



## LauraMacC

Tashiana T said:


> Thank you for congradulating me! I would love to get to know your daughter clare! is she accepted? and if so when will she arrive. I will be there starting May 20! So excited!



Hi Tashi!

Yes, Clare accepted her role today.  She's in attractions.  Where are you going to be working?  I'll make sure she reads these and gets into it too!


----------



## PrincessClare

Hello, all!  I am Clare, and I finally jumped on the bandwagon!

Thank you all for your kind support, and congratulations to you, Tashi!


----------



## Pam N

LauraMacC said:


> Hi Pam,
> My daughter, Clare, just accepted her role today.  She's going to report on August 12.  She is a Junior this year, and will have to take 2 classes this summer, then go Winter semester to graduate on time in May of '11.  Tashi goes much earlier than Clare does, so if you learn any tips or tricks about getting settled, etc, would you let us know?
> 
> Clare is about over the moon about this!  I must admit that her dad and I are pretty excited for her.  What sort of role does Tashi have?  Clare is in Attractions.
> 
> Thanks for responding and enjoy the anticipation!



Hi Laura and Clare! Absolutely, we will keep you informed of any tips/tricks to getting settled in!  Also, Clare can  contact Tashi once she arrives if she'd like-- we'll let you know the details when we find out where Tashi will be living. By the way, Congratulations Clare! Tashi will be doing Hospitality. Do you know of anyone else that'll be going? Tashi and her friend both applied and both got accepted! They'll be rooming together, hopefully. Also, Clare, I know that Tashi was out with some of her friends last nite-- so, that's why she hasnt responded to your post yet!  We are soooo excited just as you all are! We found out on 4/14 and have been crazy with excitement! I see you're from Indiana-- we're from a suburb of Chicago--we're neighbors! Again, Congrats! And keep posting--we'll do the same!


----------



## LauraMacC

Pam N said:


> Hi Laura and Clare! Absolutely, we will keep you informed of any tips/tricks to getting settled in!  Also, Clare can  contact Tashi once she arrives if she'd like-- we'll let you know the details when we find out where Tashi will be living. By the way, Congratulations Clare! Tashi will be doing Hospitality. Do you know of anyone else that'll be going? Tashi and her friend both applied and both got accepted! They'll be rooming together, hopefully. Also, Clare, I know that Tashi was out with some of her friends last nite-- so, that's why she hasnt responded to your post yet!  We are soooo excited just as you all are! We found out on 4/14 and have been crazy with excitement! I see you're from Indiana-- we're from a suburb of Chicago--we're neighbors! Again, Congrats! And keep posting--we'll do the same!



Hi Pam,

We're actually from Northwest Indiana, about 25 miles from the Loop!  We're really close neighbors!


----------



## Tashiana T

PrincessClare said:


> Hello, all!  I am Clare, and I finally jumped on the bandwagon!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind support, and congratulations to you, Tashi!



Hi clare! im Tashi. congrats on getting accepted! i will be doing hospitality and i see you will be doing attractions! i see both our moms have been talking to each other and are excited as well! its so nice to finally speak with you! maybe we can meet when you get to disney! congrats again!!!


----------



## Tashiana T

LauraMacC said:


> Hi Tashi!
> 
> Yes, Clare accepted her role today.  She's in attractions.  Where are you going to be working?  I'll make sure she reads these and gets into it too!



hello there! thats awesome that clare accepted her role for attractions! i will be doing hospitality when i arrrive there! im very excited! maybe i can meet up with clare when she arrives!


----------



## Pam N

LauraMacC said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> We're actually from Northwest Indiana, about 25 miles from the Loop!  We're really close neighbors!



Hi LauraMacC! We're about 25-30 miles southwest of Chicago! We're in Bolingbrook.  Dont know if you've ever heard of our town but, you're right, we are really close neighbors!  Now that we know Tashi has chosen to arrive at Disnsey on 5/20, we are super busy trying to prepare for the drive down. We're taking her and her girlfriend and a ton of their stuff--Yikes! But, it'll be fun! I will definately keep you posted as to where she'll be living, etc., so that when your daughter arrives the two can meet. Its always nice to know someone from your neck of the woods, right?!!!


----------



## PrincessClare

Tashiana T said:


> Hi clare! im Tashi. congrats on getting accepted! i will be doing hospitality and i see you will be doing attractions! i see both our moms have been talking to each other and are excited as well! its so nice to finally speak with you! maybe we can meet when you get to disney! congrats again!!!



Hey, Tashi!  I agree that it's nice to talk to you, too!  Hospitality was one of my top choices, so, of course, I think that sounds like a blast.  : )

I look forward to meeting you, and I'm excited to hear about your time down there in the summer!  Best of luck to you!

Clare


----------



## Tashiana T

PrincessClare said:


> Hey, Tashi!  I agree that it's nice to talk to you, too!  Hospitality was one of my top choices, so, of course, I think that sounds like a blast.  : )
> 
> I look forward to meeting you, and I'm excited to hear about your time down there in the summer!  Best of luck to you!
> 
> Clare



Thank you clare for wishing me good luck! I will be creating a blog about my time in disney soon and i will be sure to post the link so you can see how its going for me. I look forward to meeting you too! keep on posting on DISBoards! any if you ever have any questions dont be afraid to ask ill be on here to answer them.

see you soon!


----------



## LauraMacC

Pam N said:


> Hi LauraMacC! We're about 25-30 miles southwest of Chicago! We're in Bolingbrook.  Dont know if you've ever heard of our town but, you're right, we are really close neighbors!  Now that we know Tashi has chosen to arrive at Disnsey on 5/20, we are super busy trying to prepare for the drive down. We're taking her and her girlfriend and a ton of their stuff--Yikes! But, it'll be fun! I will definately keep you posted as to where she'll be living, etc., so that when your daughter arrives the two can meet. Its always nice to know someone from your neck of the woods, right?!!!



Hi Pam,
We're in Munster, IN, just over the state line.  I used to go to "Old Chicago" in Bohlingbrook years and years ago (like when I was in high school!).  I bet you guys are like tornados getting ready to go in May.  Clare and I wish you all the best of luck, and we're anxious to hear all about it!


----------



## Pam N

LauraMacC said:


> Hi Pam,
> We're in Munster, IN, just over the state line.  I used to go to "Old Chicago" in Bohlingbrook years and years ago (like when I was in high school!).  I bet you guys are like tornados getting ready to go in May.  Clare and I wish you all the best of luck, and we're anxious to hear all about it!



Hi Laura! Im assuming I can just call you Laura, right?! Yeah, Old Chicago! What a flop that turned out to be, heh? It didnt last real long as far as I know.  At the time I wasnt even a resident of Bolingbrook, so, I was never there.  I'm originally from a small town in Illinois but spent a number of years in Boston. We travel to Boston annually, so is Munster near I-90?  We always travel that road to get to Massachusetts. Im actually more familiar with Boston and its suburbs than I am with a lot of the Chicago area.  Ive been here quite a long time, but only really familiar with west and southwest burbs of Chi-town.  I absolutely have been like a tornado getting ready to go! Im almost in the frame of mind that i dont know what to do next because in addition to packing stuff-- we've got to move Tashi out of her dorm and then prepare for her graduation, too. Yikes! She's got sooo much stuff at her dorm that we're taking two trips down there to load up- and in addition, there is a step-sister whose also graduating the day before we leave for Disney! But, once there, I will relax and enjoy! Too bad Clare wasnt gonna be there at the same time-- they could all room together!  I see you added me as a friend or Ive added you-- Im not too familiar with how all this works! so, does that mean we can send a private message to one another if we like?!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Tashiana T said:


> Thank you clare for wishing me good luck! I will be creating a blog about my time in disney soon and i will be sure to post the link so you can see how its going for me. I look forward to meeting you too! keep on posting on DISBoards! any if you ever have any questions dont be afraid to ask ill be on here to answer them.
> 
> see you soon!



Awsome! Can't wait to read it (I love reading CP blogs).


----------



## PrincessClare

Tashiana T said:


> Thank you clare for wishing me good luck! I will be creating a blog about my time in disney soon and i will be sure to post the link so you can see how its going for me. I look forward to meeting you too! keep on posting on DISBoards! any if you ever have any questions dont be afraid to ask ill be on here to answer them.
> 
> see you soon!




Hey, Tashi!  I am looking forward to reading your blog!  I am debating on whether or not to start a vlog.  I'll keep thinking about it.  : )

See ya real soon!


----------



## Tashiana T

PrincessClare said:


> Hey, Tashi!  I am looking forward to reading your blog!  I am debating on whether or not to start a vlog.  I'll keep thinking about it.  : )
> 
> See ya real soon!



Hey Clare!  I just started my blog last night! Here is the link to it: http://wwwdisneymagic.blogspot.com/ Hope you enjoy! you should join blogger so that we can follow each others blogs!

see ya real soon!


----------



## Pam N

Tashiana T said:


> Hey Clare!  I just started my blog last night! Here is the link to it: http://wwwdisneymagic.blogspot.com/ Hope you enjoy! you should join blogger so that we can follow each others blogs!
> 
> see ya real soon!



Hi Tashiana!  I enjoyed checking out your blog! Hope you're having a Magical Day and we'll talk later! xoxoxxo


----------



## Pam N

LauraMacC said:


> Hi Pam,
> We're in Munster, IN, just over the state line.  I used to go to "Old Chicago" in Bohlingbrook years and years ago (like when I was in high school!).  I bet you guys are like tornados getting ready to go in May.  Clare and I wish you all the best of luck, and we're anxious to hear all about it!



Hi Laura! I know that Clare isnt going down till August, but, I'll bet you both have been very excited!  Have you started getting some things together for when Clare leaves?  My dining room is filled with stuff for Tashi's trip down.  Has Clare got a certain apt. complex she's interested in? We've been doing some power shopping and have almost everything Tashi needs -- probably more than she needs! Its all so much fun!  Just wanted to say "hi" to you and I'll let you know how things go!


----------



## Joanna71985

Tashiana T said:


> Hey Clare!  I just started my blog last night! Here is the link to it: http://wwwdisneymagic.blogspot.com/ Hope you enjoy! you should join blogger so that we can follow each others blogs!
> 
> see ya real soon!



I really enjoyed your first blog entrys.


----------



## AtYourService247

Pam N said:


> Hi Tashiana!  I enjoyed checking out your blog! Hope you're having a Magical Day and we'll talk later! xoxoxxo



Hi momma pammy, I'm sorry I haven't been around on here my net has been messing up


----------



## Pam N

AtYourService247 said:


> Hi momma pammy, I'm sorry I haven't been around on here my net has been messing up



Hey Judy! How've you been?!!  I was beginning to wonder if all was ok with you!  We missed seeing you when we were there to visit. Are you packing and getting excited about the trip?! I have a bunch of stuff ready to go already--if you want, I will private message you and I can tell you some of the stuff Ive got ready. Do you have a lot of stuff? It should be a good trip down-- Im so excited for you and Tashi!  I will PM you and let you know some of the details!


----------



## Tashiana T

Joanna71985 said:


> I really enjoyed your first blog entrys.



Thanks! The blogging should get more and more interesting from here on out! 

cant wait to share with all my dis friends!


----------



## Tashiana T

Pam N said:


> Hi Tashiana!  I enjoyed checking out your blog! Hope you're having a Magical Day and we'll talk later! xoxoxxo



Thanks mom! i love you!


----------



## AtYourService247

Pam N said:


> Hey Judy! How've you been?!!  I was beginning to wonder if all was ok with you!  We missed seeing you when we were there to visit. Are you packing and getting excited about the trip?! I have a bunch of stuff ready to go already--if you want, I will private message you and I can tell you some of the stuff Ive got ready. Do you have a lot of stuff? It should be a good trip down-- Im so excited for you and Tashi!  I will PM you and let you know some of the details!


So far i have 2 big suit cases packed and 2 tote bags.. I dont know how much room so I'm gonna stick with this unless something i get i have to have to bring.. The other day I got some cute cutting board sheets that have cookie recipes on them. It is very cute. I'm getting more excited by teh day. I can't wait untill tashi and I can start our FL trip together :-D


----------



## Pam N

Tashiana T said:


> Thanks mom! i love you!



I LOVE YOU, TOO!  CALL ME SOON! XOXOXXO


----------



## Pam N

AtYourService247 said:


> So far i have 2 big suit cases packed and 2 tote bags.. I dont know how much room so I'm gonna stick with this unless something i get i have to have to bring.. The other day I got some cute cutting board sheets that have cookie recipes on them. It is very cute. I'm getting more excited by teh day. I can't wait untill tashi and I can start our FL trip together :-D



I hope we have room for all the stuff you guys wanna take! Tashi doesnt have clothes packed yet, but I have bedding and kitchen stuff-- we'll try to work it so it all fits---but we'll both have to keep it to a minimum cuz even tho we can take the seats out in the back, it still doesnt leave a whoe lotta room-- but, we'll give it a try! And ya, it'll be a fun trip and it'll be here real soon!  keep in touch, ok?!!!!


----------



## imdopey

My daughter had her interview on 4/13 and was told by the interviewer that she thought it was a great interview. We have yet to hear anything, and are hoping for a letter by the end of the week- she was told she'd hear around the first of May.

Has anyone who interviewed that recently heard anything?

Fingers are crossed for all of them!!


----------



## DisKate

imdopey said:


> My daughter had her interview on 4/13 and was told by the interviewer that she thought it was a great interview. We have yet to hear anything, and are hoping for a letter by the end of the week- she was told she'd hear around the first of May.
> 
> Has anyone who interviewed that recently heard anything?
> 
> Fingers are crossed for all of them!!



I also interviewed on the 13 and my DBF on the 14.  Neither of us have heard anything yet....hopefully we all find out soon!  Good luck to your daughter!

~Katie


----------



## imdopey

Good luck to you and the BF too, Kate!


----------



## Mommy Ursula

Ok so I'm new at  this, my daughter is headed down June 15 and we have questions.  She was offered a role as a charecter performer. What do charecters wear under their costumes??? Her e-mail came yesterday and it says charector performer-mouse, not sure if that really means "mouse" or if it's a group, but we figure it's definatly fur. We would like to make sure she has approprate clothing for under her coutume and asre looking for info. Thanks


----------



## Bildmouse

Well the decision was finally made! When the offer came through DD was being very practical and was going to decline because her student loan payments start in December. When she went to the website to decline she just couldn't do it, called one of her best friends and he talked her into accepting. Then the website messed up and she couldn't do it so she emailed and got her dates yesterday am. She reports Aug 12!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Mommy Ursula said:


> Ok so I'm new at  this, my daughter is headed down June 15 and we have questions.  She was offered a role as a charecter performer. What do charecters wear under their costumes??? Her e-mail came yesterday and it says charector performer-mouse, not sure if that really means "mouse" or if it's a group, but we figure it's definatly fur. We would like to make sure she has approprate clothing for under her coutume and asre looking for info. Thanks



Great question! She needs athletic shoes. I wouldn't purchase anything new, she'll just be wearing them for warm-ups and backstage.

I also recommend a SURPLUS of sports bras. I hated wearing a regular bra to work... and went through sports bras really fast that I had to go purchase more a couple different times. I think I ended up with 15 and that was good for just over two weeks.

Everything else is provided by Disney.


----------



## Joanna71985

Bildmouse said:


> Well the decision was finally made! When the offer came through DD was being very practical and was going to decline because her student loan payments start in December. When she went to the website to decline she just couldn't do it, called one of her best friends and he talked her into accepting. Then the website messed up and she couldn't do it so she emailed and got her dates yesterday am. She reports Aug 12!!



Congrats to her! What role did she get?


----------



## Bildmouse

She will be doing attractions. She wants to drive down so I may be taking a quick trip in August!


----------



## Joanna71985

Bildmouse said:


> She will be doing attractions. She wants to drive down so I may be taking a quick trip in August!



Awsome!


----------



## kathyg

My daughter checks in August 24.  Can someone (Joanna???) please tell me what to expect on this day?  We will be driving down and staying on property.  I'd just like to get an idea of what is involved that first day.

Thanks so much!


----------



## tlynk

kathyg said:


> My daughter checks in August 24.  Can someone (Joanna???) please tell me what to expect on this day?  We will be driving down and staying on property.  I'd just like to get an idea of what is involved that first day.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'm wondering the same thing??  We are going to try to arrive as early as possible. However, I have to turn in my rental car by 6PM the first day- do you think the activities on the first day will be done in time for me to do so?

Somehow we need to find time to buy groceries and go to Walmart too.  I imagine the day will be hectic, yet exciting for the CP students (sad for me though).


----------



## PetitePixy

I got accepted into the Disneyland CP Fall 09 about an hour ago! I'm so excited, i'm posting it everywhere!

But I won't know my role till I get there!


----------



## tlynk

PetitePixy said:


> I got accepted into the Disneyland CP Fall 09 about an hour ago! I'm so excited, i'm posting it everywhere!
> 
> But I won't know my role till I get there!



Congrats!


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> I'm wondering the same thing??  We are going to try to arrive as early as possible. However, I have to turn in my rental car by 6PM the first day- do you think the activities on the first day will be done in time for me to do so?
> 
> Somehow we need to find time to buy groceries and go to Walmart too.  I imagine the day will be hectic, yet exciting for the CP students (sad for me though).



Unless things have changed (and I heard they were going to) on the first day you arrive you go through registration  --- get there early and that will get you through the process faster.

After you are all the way through registration (I believe it took my daughter an hour and a half and we were there before registration officially opened) then you can move into the apt.

The housing times have been 12 and 3 (I think) ... my daughter was in the first batch - its a rather long meeting -- and then she was done with official stuff to do for the day.  

That would leave a little time for Walmart run.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

kathyg said:


> My daughter checks in August 24.  Can someone (Joanna???) please tell me what to expect on this day?  We will be driving down and staying on property.  I'd just like to get an idea of what is involved that first day.
> 
> Thanks so much!





tlynk said:


> I'm wondering the same thing??  We are going to try to arrive as early as possible. However, I have to turn in my rental car by 6PM the first day- do you think the activities on the first day will be done in time for me to do so?
> 
> Somehow we need to find time to buy groceries and go to Walmart too.  I imagine the day will be hectic, yet exciting for the CP students (sad for me though).



Day 1 is check-in. The official time of check-in is 9am to 1pm. At Vista, you get your apartment/roomies, get the housing ID, fill out paperwork, take care of fingerprinting, and other things. There is also a housing meeting. The time of the meeting varies by the time you get to check-in. But the times usually are around 11-12, and 2-3. After the housing meeting, you are done for the day.


----------



## tlynk

Traveliz said:


> Unless things have changed (and I heard they were going to) on the first day you arrive you go through registration  --- get there early and that will get you through the process faster.
> 
> After you are all the way through registration (I believe it took my daughter an hour and a half and we were there before registration officially opened) then you can move into the apt.
> 
> The housing times have been 12 and 3 (I think) ... my daughter was in the first batch - its a rather long meeting -- and then she was done with official stuff to do for the day.
> 
> That would leave a little time for Walmart run.
> 
> Liz



Thanks Liz!


----------



## kathyg

Thank you Liz and Joanna.  Things are much clearer now and I have a better idea of what to expect on the first day!


----------



## tlynk

Joanna71985 said:


> Day 1 is check-in. The official time of check-in is 9am to 1pm. At Vista, you get your apartment/roomies, get the housing ID, fill out paperwork, take care of fingerprinting, and other things. There is also a housing meeting. The time of the meeting varies by the time you get to check-in. But the times usually are around 11-12, and 2-3. After the housing meeting, you are done for the day.



Thank you Joanna!


----------



## kathyg

Since you have been kind enough to answer my question about the first day, could you please tell me a little bit about the last day?  Is it just pack up and go or will there be functions or other "last day" duties to attend to?  Trying to figure out if we can leave Florida that day or should wait until the next day.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Traveliz

kathyg said:


> Since you have been kind enough to answer my question about the first day, could you please tell me a little bit about the last day?  Is it just pack up and go or will there be functions or other "last day" duties to attend to?  Trying to figure out if we can leave Florida that day or should wait until the next day.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I think it will vary for each person but ours was rather hectic.  My daughter worked right up until the last day.  She had to be out by I want to say 12 or maybe 2 - its fairly early and she worked the entire week every day right up to the night before and she closed that night (Animal Kingdom though so it wasn't too late).  

So we had been there a few days before since we were driving her home and got some stuff packed up (but its amazing how much junk they accumulate) but there was still some to pack up the morning of departure.  They have to turn in their costumes and keys that day but there were people at the complex to take the costumes (so they didn't have to take them back to costuming) and the keys they returned at the main building.

Now I have heard of kids who aren't scheduled the day or two before their departure days so it makes for a different kind of experience.

And the apartment is suppose to be left clean - that can also be a challenge depending on who has left ahead of you and who is still there.  In one of her apartments it was just her and another girl left at the end and the ones before had basically just left so she had a bit of cleaning to do.

In the second one everyone was pretty much leaving at the same time so it sort of got cleaned all at once  by everyone.

Liz


----------



## kathyg

thank you very much Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

kathyg said:


> Since you have been kind enough to answer my question about the first day, could you please tell me a little bit about the last day?  Is it just pack up and go or will there be functions or other "last day" duties to attend to?  Trying to figure out if we can leave Florida that day or should wait until the next day.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I was one of the people who got the last couple of days off, for all of my programs. Last summer, my last day of work was the Wed before check-out (so I had the Thurs and Fri off). So for the last day, I was already packed up. I just helped my roomies clean the apartment, make sure everything was packed up, then returned the key and apartment ID and was off. We had to be out of the apartment by 11am, and were out by 10:30 at the latest.


----------



## kathyg

thank you Joanna


----------



## windan

Hey parents.  Has anyone used the CP CM resort discount, and if so, at what resort did you stay and what was the percentage of the discount?  We are thinking of going in October to visit our DS who is doing the Fall Advantage in MEO. Thank you


----------



## glendalais

windan said:


> Hey parents.  Has anyone used the CP CM resort discount, and if so, at what resort did you stay and what was the percentage of the discount?  We are thinking of going in October to visit our DS who is doing the Fall Advantage in MEO. Thank you



Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies may book _Walt Disney World_ Resort Hotel Rooms at up to a 50% Discount, so long as they stay in the Hotel Room. 

In addition, _Walt Disney World_ Resort and other Florida-Site Cast Members and Employees may book _Walt Disney World_ Resort Hotel for their Friends and Families at up to a 40% Discount. This discount does not require the Cast Member or Employee to stay in the Hotel Room with their Guests. 

The discounts are valid at all Disney-Owned and Operated Resort Hotels located at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Lake Buena Vista, Florida; as well as at _Disney's Vero Beach_ Resort in Vero Beach, Florida and _Disney's Hilton Head Island_ Resort in Hilton Head, South Carolina. 

It is not valid at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Resort, the _Downtown Disney_ Area Hotels, any other non-Disney Owned or Operated Hotels on WDW Property, nor at the Hotels of the _Disneyland_ Resort in California. 

Cast Members and Employees with any questions regarding the Cast Room Discount, should contact _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Reservations.

Information regarding this discount and other Cast Discounts will be discussed and communicated to new Cast Members and Employees, including _Walt Disney World_ Resort College and International Programme Participants, during the Check-In and Onboarding process.


----------



## tlynk

What value resort would be the easiest drive to the Vista Way apartments?  Not necessarily the fastest drive?  I'm still contemplating which resort to stay at, and I am one to get lost easily in a place I'm unfamiliar with. I've read that POP and All Star Music are the closest, but what one would be an easier drive?


----------



## Berlioz70

The three all-star resorts are together (on the same street off a main drag) so they would all be the same in terms of getting between them and Vista.

Pop is in a different location, but would still be pretty easy.

Here's a map of the 3 locations!
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=100021101601552632234.00046aaa48f6716ff2c4f&ll=28.355604,-81.537437&spn=0.067526,0.11055&t=h&z=13


----------



## graygables

tlynk said:


> What value resort would be the easiest drive to the Vista Way apartments?  Not necessarily the fastest drive?  I'm still contemplating which resort to stay at, and I am one to get lost easily in a place I'm unfamiliar with. I've read that POP and All Star Music are the closest, but what one would be an easier drive?



Pop would be.  It's basically only 3 turns to Vista.


----------



## cp'ersmom

Does anyone know the thought process behind not telling the cp'ers where they will work and live till they get there? Seems to me it would be much easier for everyone involved if they knew ahead of time.

My daughter is in Merch, arriving on the 12th of August. We are all flying down and making it into a little family vacation so the hope is we can use 1 suitcase for 3 of us and fit most of her stuff in 3 others. 

Another question, can the family be there for the registration part or do we drop her off and wait till she gets the green light to move in?

THX


----------



## Traveliz

cp'ersmom said:


> Does anyone know the thought process behind not telling the cp'ers where they will work and live till they get there? Seems to me it would be much easier for everyone involved if they knew ahead of time.
> 
> My daughter is in Merch, arriving on the 12th of August. We are all flying down and making it into a little family vacation so the hope is we can use 1 suitcase for 3 of us and fit most of her stuff in 3 others.
> 
> Another question, can the family be there for the registration part or do we drop her off and wait till she gets the green light to move in?
> 
> THX



I think part of it is they don't know based on availability/need.

There is a family tent on the Vista grounds during the registration process and they take tours from there.  You can do that until your daughter gets through registration.

My advice (not that you asked) is to be early for registration -- they open it early so she gets through the process faster. That way you can get on with the moving in part faster.

Liz


----------



## Berlioz70

cp'ersmom said:


> Does anyone know the thought process behind not telling the cp'ers where they will work and live till they get there? Seems to me it would be much easier for everyone involved if they knew ahead of time.



They don't know.

A person is placed in their role based on the interview (Attractions)

After the fee is payed then they are placed in an area (Adventureland)

About 1-2 weeks before they arrive the AREA will place them in their specific location (Pirates of the Caribbean).

The CP office does not make that final decision so there is no way they could tell anyone ahead of time.


----------



## cp'ersmom

Thanks for the answers. We plan to be there a few days before check-in so the hope is to get there as early as possible for check-in.

Thanks for telling me about the tent. Are the tours of the housing areas or the whole resort?

I really am as excited as she is!!


----------



## Traveliz

cp'ersmom said:


> Thanks for the answers. We plan to be there a few days before check-in so the hope is to get there as early as possible for check-in.
> 
> Thanks for telling me about the tent. Are the tours of the housing areas or the whole resort?
> 
> I really am as excited as she is!!



It's a tour of the housing facility - including a sample apartment, the bus stop area, pool, clubhouse etc.

Liz


----------



## cp'ersmom

Great Thanks!


----------



## Aiden

Does anyone know if you can take classes when participating in the Spring Advantage Quarter?


----------



## brigadoon

Hi.  My daughter arrived from Scotland this week and has been told she'll be a lifeguard at Wilderness Lodge, which is fine by her.  As she understandably wants to spend all her free time sightseeing, shopping and partying with her new friends, she's only giving us minimal info by email.

I'd just like to know what hours lifeguards work, how many days per week and also if they can change location at any point.  I'm sure she'd like to experience working at other hotels and one of the water parks, but I'm not sure if it would be possible.


----------



## mickey4ever

Hi! My daughter and I are very very close. We will be taking her to Disneyworld to start her intership on Aug. 8th.  She has to be checked in by Aug. 12th.  We go to Disney every year so she is familiar with the parks and the way of the World.  I know it is going to be hard to leave her there and say goodbye on the 16th. and that 5 months isn't that long.  Please give me any advice that will help me make it easier on us.


----------



## kikiq

mickey4ever said:


> Hi! My daughter and I are very very close. We will be taking her to Disneyworld to start her intership on Aug. 8th.  She has to be checked in by Aug. 12th.  We go to Disney every year so she is familiar with the parks and the way of the World.  I know it is going to be hard to leave her there and say goodbye on the 16th. and that 5 months isn't that long.  Please give me any advice that will help me make it easier on us.



We leave in a week to check my youngest daughter in on June 15th.  And she turns 21 while at the World.  So far, we have scheduled the whole family for WDW in August and we will video chat between our two macs.  I plan on sending her care packages and snail mail letters with pictures of her dog.  I don't know that it will be any easier to leave them when your family is so close.  My oldest is expecting in Nov and my youngest is upset that she will not be here when the baby is born.  All I can say is thank goodness for our macs and video chatting.


----------



## tlynk

mickey4ever said:


> Hi! My daughter and I are very very close. We will be taking her to Disneyworld to start her internship on Aug. 8th.  She has to be checked in by Aug. 12th.  We go to Disney every year so she is familiar with the parks and the way of the World.  I know it is going to be hard to leave her there and say goodbye on the 16th. and that 5 months isn't that long.  Please give me any advice that will help me make it easier on us.



I'm taking my DD in August as well.  It still hasn't really sank in yet! I could use some advice as well- I feel for you.  I'm sooo nervous about DD using the bus system in the wee hours (if she works late).  There is no way she can bring her car this trip.  

Does anyone know if there are lots of students on the buses?  I'm worried about where she will be picked up and dropped off and if there will be people around in well lighted areas? Does the bus pick up and drop off students in the apartment complex or do they have to walk in?  The unknown is not sitting well with me.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> I'm taking my DD in August as well.  It still hasn't really sank in yet! I could use some advice as well- I feel for you.  I'm sooo nervous about DD using the bus system in the wee hours (if she works late).  There is no way she can bring her car this trip.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are lots of students on the buses?  I'm worried about where she will be picked up and dropped off and if there will be people around in well lighted areas? Does the bus pick up and drop off students in the apartment complex or do they have to walk in?  The unknown is not sitting well with me.



For all of my CPs (and will be for my upcoming CP), I didn't have a car, so had to use the buses. I never had too many problems with them (for the most part), and there were always other people on the buses. The buses drop off inside of Vista, and drop off right in front of Chatham. However, those at Patterson have to walk back (the buses do not stop at Patterson).


----------



## tlynk

Joanna71985 said:


> For all of my CPs (and will be for my upcoming CP), I didn't have a car, so had to use the buses. I never had too many problems with them (for the most part), and there were always other people on the buses. The buses drop off inside of Vista, and drop off right in front of Chatham. However, those at Patterson have to walk back (the buses do not stop at Patterson).



Thank you!  I will need to make sure she tries to stay at Vista or Chathom.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Another thing to consider is that whenever I was getting off the buses after working into the early morning hours, there were always other people getting off with me, not to mention others out and around the complex. 

My Mom worried about me at first too, but we did okay. Although, when one of my friend's parents learned we had to walk through the complex to get to our apartment, she told us to use the jugs of milk we had just bought to defend ourselves...  It was pretty funny imagining what that might look like! Thank goodness we never ran into any problems.


----------



## tlynk

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Another thing to consider is that whenever I was getting off the buses after working into the early morning hours, there were always other people getting off with me, not to mention others out and around the complex.
> 
> My Mom worried about me at first too, but we did okay. Although, when one of my friend's parents learned we had to walk through the complex to get to our apartment, she told us to use the jugs of milk we had just bought to defend ourselves...  It was pretty funny imagining what that might look like! Thank goodness we never ran into any problems.



Milk jugs!  I like that one!


----------



## mrsmith

My daughter just finished the college program.  She said riding on the bus was very safe, but........ if we had to do it over again, we would let her take a car.  She was a character performer and went to all the parks.  Sometimes it would take her over 90 minutes to get from her apartment at Chatham to her work spot, especially during the busy season.  She had a great time and her only complaint was the bus system.  Sometimes the bus would be late, one time it didn't show up at all, and the drivers were unkind (definately not Disney employees).  She knew other cp's who had voiced their concerns to Disney, but nothing was ever done about it, and evidently it has been a problem for many years.  CP's are just told to leave 2 hours early.  On the plus side, she did read a lot of books sitting on the bus for so many hours!  We are from a small town where you can drive anywhere in 10 minutes.  She said she would never live in the big city because of the transportation.


----------



## tlynk

mrsmith said:


> My daughter just finished the college program.  She said riding on the bus was very safe, but........ if we had to do it over again, we would let her take a car.  She was a character performer and went to all the parks.  Sometimes it would take her over 90 minutes to get from her apartment at Chatham to her work spot, especially during the busy season.  She had a great time and her only complaint was the bus system.  Sometimes the bus would be late, one time it didn't show up at all, and the drivers were unkind (definately not Disney employees).  She knew other cp's who had voiced their concerns to Disney, but nothing was ever done about it, and evidently it has been a problem for many years.  CP's are just told to leave 2 hours early.  On the plus side, she did read a lot of books sitting on the bus for so many hours!  We are from a small town where you can drive anywhere in 10 minutes.  She said she would never live in the big city because of the transportation.



This is what I was afraid of.  There is no way DD can bring her car- I wish she could.  Having a bus driver not show up is a scary thought. I'm going to turn gray before she returns home.  I know this is her choice to do this program and she is excited and thankful she got accepted, but as a parent it is going to be hard for me.


----------



## balletskater

HI, my daughter is there now and has been since January .She is there till August and has always used the bus system She is also a Character Performer and said yes it could be some extra time getting to your set but all in all she was is just fine with it. She has never encountered any unkind drivers and no matter her hours were she always had people around .So dont anyone worry they will be safe .I do recomend asking for Chatham since the bus stop is right there and there is plenty of security watching as you walk past the gate .Your id must be shown before you can pass. Also,do arrive early for check in so your request may be honored if possible.


----------



## Mommy Ursula

I have a question for someone who knows these things. When will my new CPer be able to have access to park discounts? We got an e-mail saying her free main gate passes will be mailed to her after she completes her first week of work. But does this include discounted park tickets, or is she able to access ticket discounts in the Hub??


----------



## balletskater

The main gate pass will indeed be mailed to your cper .At that time she will have access to 6 free entrys to any park total of 3 guests a day. She will then be able to use her card for dining discounts and other things that are available to them Nothing else as far as i know will be mailed . Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Joanna71985

Mommy Ursula said:


> I have a question for someone who knows these things. When will my new CPer be able to have access to park discounts? We got an e-mail saying her free main gate passes will be mailed to her after she completes her first week of work. But does this include discounted park tickets, or is she able to access ticket discounts in the Hub??



The Maingate is mailed, aprox 2 weeks later (I believe). As for other discounts, those are available from the ID (which is received at Traditions, on Day 3). So once she gets the ID, she can purchase tickets at Company D.


----------



## Moeluv4u7

I came here to look for info on the program as a whole- My son is a Senior in HS- He would love to be an Imaginer and I have been looking as to how he can get into a program/internship to learn all that the Imagineers do. 
Also, Does Disney still do the Y.E.S. Program? I thought that was open to HS students.
We live in NC and which college/university he will be attending is still up in the air- He can about go anywhere he wants- & it may even be an out of state school.

What do you have to do to get info on the program and how would it effect his courses/schedule during the normal school year?

I will hope to see an answer here before I do a seperate post- Thx to anyone with info for a green newbie to the College Program.


----------



## Berlioz70

Moeluv4u7 said:


> I came here to look for info on the program as a whole- My son is a Senior in HS- He would love to be an Imaginer and I have been looking as to how he can get into a program/internship to learn all that the Imagineers do.



There are a couple Imagineering specific things... first is the Imagineering internships: http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/internships/walt_disney_imagineering.html

The second is the ImaginNations, the imagineering competition: http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/imaginations/



Moeluv4u7 said:


> Also, Does Disney still do the Y.E.S. Program? I thought that was open to HS students.



Yes, they still do the YES program. Do you mean open to HS students as guests or presenters? It would not be open to them to be presenters, however, he can participate (grades k-12).



Moeluv4u7 said:


> What do you have to do to get info on the program and how would it effect his courses/schedule during the normal school year?



To get info follow the webiste. Here is the website for the College Program: http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/

Here is the webiste for other professional internships: http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/internships/home.html

School respond differently to the different internship programs offered. Some love the CPs and send lots of students who can maintain full time status through internship credits or on-line courses, etc. Others do not recognize it and will require the student takes a semester off in order to participate.

The CP is a great foot into the company, it has little involvement with Imagineering, but it does get the student into front line work and as a current CM it is much appreciated if a person comes from the front line.

It's the PIs and MIs that will allow your son to get connected to Imagineering. Most students will do the CP before they do another internship, but some will jump straight into the internship option. Most interns are reserved for upperclassmen (juniors/seniors) whereas the CP is great for all ages and education levels (I did after getting my masters in fact).

If you've got some time... there are about a million posts between the three CP sticky threads, anything you can probably think to ask is probably answered somewhere in there. Of course, don't be afraid to ask again, things constantly change here at the mouse!


----------



## kikiq

Just wanted to quickly report on my daughter's June 15th check in.  We arrived on Sunday from the west coast, checked in at AKV and my daughter slept most of the rest of the day.  Recovering from finals and moving out of her apartment on Friday.  Monday morning, we picked up two of her roommates from the airport.  If any of you parents are sending your student by themselves, Disney has it covered.  We saw the Mears service gather up the students and followed several vans back to Vista Way.  Once in Vista Way, the students are dropped off behind the check in building where their luggage is stored until they're done.  I made 2 trips to pick up roommates, left my daughter and her best friend plus roommates with tons of luggage at the tent.  The staff assured me that once they checked in, that a shuttle would take them to their apartment at Chatham or golf carts would carry their luggage to their apartment.  There was a tent for family and friends.  I dropped them off around 11 am and by 2 they were on their way to their first meeting.  The good news for my daughter is that she will be working QSFB at Animal Kingdom (where she wanted) but the bad news...she lost her phone on one of the shuttles, she thinks.  But the roommates have "circled the wagons" so to speak and are checking everywhere.  I talked to her this morning and she was on her way to another meeting for Animal Kingdom CPs and luckily one of the other roomies is also there. 

 A lot of security, once check in is completed, no one can enter the apartment complex without picture ID and going through the security gate.  
Chatham is located inside a residential complex and Patterson is close by.  Vista Way is closer to WDW property and near Walgreens.  

Haven't had an update on the phone or today's training.  If there are any other questions, I can attempt to answer them from a parent's point of view.
And yes, I am still a little teary eyed. My daughter told me no long good byes, gave me a big hug, whispered in my ear, "storing this hug in my heart" and sent me on my way.  "Storing hugs in your heart" is something I used to tell my daughters when they were young and in school.  Yep, cried a little on the flight home....still a little weepy now.


----------



## Joanna71985

Glad she got the location she wanted.


----------



## tlynk

kikiq said:


> Just wanted to quickly report on my daughter's June 15th check in.  We arrived on Sunday from the west coast, checked in at AKV and my daughter slept most of the rest of the day.  Recovering from finals and moving out of her apartment on Friday.  Monday morning, we picked up two of her roommates from the airport.  If any of you parents are sending your student by themselves, Disney has it covered.  We saw the Mears service gather up the students and followed several vans back to Vista Way.  Once in Vista Way, the students are dropped off behind the check in building where their luggage is stored until they're done.  I made 2 trips to pick up roommates, left my daughter and her best friend plus roommates with tons of luggage at the tent.  The staff assured me that once they checked in, that a shuttle would take them to their apartment at Chatham or golf carts would carry their luggage to their apartment.  There was a tent for family and friends.  I dropped them off around 11 am and by 2 they were on their way to their first meeting.  The good news for my daughter is that she will be working QSFB at Animal Kingdom (where she wanted) but the bad news...she lost her phone on one of the shuttles, she thinks.  But the roommates have "circled the wagons" so to speak and are checking everywhere.  I talked to her this morning and she was on her way to another meeting for Animal Kingdom CPs and luckily one of the other roomies is also there.
> 
> A lot of security, once check in is completed, no one can enter the apartment complex without picture ID and going through the security gate.
> Chatham is located inside a residential complex and Patterson is close by.  Vista Way is closer to WDW property and near Walgreens.
> 
> Haven't had an update on the phone or today's training.  If there are any other questions, I can attempt to answer them from a parent's point of view.
> And yes, I am still a little teary eyed. My daughter told me no long good byes, gave me a big hug, whispered in my ear, "storing this hug in my heart" and sent me on my way.  "Storing hugs in your heart" is something I used to tell my daughters when they were young and in school.  Yep, cried a little on the flight home....still a little weepy now.



Reading this brought tears to my eyes.  Is your daughter going to be using the Disney Bus System to go to and from work?  So basically it looks like once the students are checked in they are taken to their first meeting? So I guess that is when I say good-bye???  I was hoping to take DD to Walmart after she checks in. I need to return my rental car by 5:30PM the first day, and then Magical Express takes me to the airport early the very next day.  I wonder if I need to go to Walmart the day prior?  DD is really starting to get cold feet.  Thanks for sharing this info. with us.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> Reading this brought tears to my eyes.  Is your daughter going to be using the Disney Bus System to go to and from work?  So basically it looks like once the students are checked in they are taken to their first meeting? So I guess that is when I say good-bye???  I was hoping to take DD to Walmart after she checks in. I need to return my rental car by 5:30PM the first day, and then Magical Express takes me to the airport early the very next day.  I wonder if I need to go to Walmart the day prior?  DD is really starting to get cold feet.  Thanks for sharing this info. with us.



When does she check in?


----------



## kikiq

tlynk said:


> Reading this brought tears to my eyes.  Is your daughter going to be using the Disney Bus System to go to and from work?  So basically it looks like once the students are checked in they are taken to their first meeting? So I guess that is when I say good-bye???  I was hoping to take DD to Walmart after she checks in. I need to return my rental car by 5:30PM the first day, and then Magical Express takes me to the airport early the very next day.  I wonder if I need to go to Walmart the day prior?  DD is really starting to get cold feet.  Thanks for sharing this info. with us.



Yes, DD will be using the bus system.  She's in a 4 bdrm at Chatham and 2 girls have cars.  But they are both hospitality folks at resorts.  I had planned on going to Walmart on Sunday after I picked up the car. ( Looks like we have the same plan.)  While I am not usually direction impaired, I didn't have good luck on Sunday night.  I wanted to see where Chatham and Vista were before Monday morning, so we found them first.  I would go to Walmart on Sunday to get what you need since she doesn't know what time her first meeting will be.  The girls took the shuttle to Walmart yesterday and again today to get more food.  She said the Walmart shuttle was pretty dependable.

The first meeting DD went to on Monday was for Casting.  So she was very excited after that.  This morning she went to a Housing Welcome meeting and then there was a pool party for the new CPers.  She starts Traditions tomorrow.

Does your daughter have a roommate already?  One of the roommates told me that this was her first plane trip and her first time to WDW.  She was so excited that she was vibrating in the car.  If your daughter wants to contact my daughter, PM me and I'll get her facebook account for her.


----------



## kikiq

tlynk said:


> I need to return my rental car by 5:30PM the first day, and then Magical Express takes me to the airport early the very next day.



Where do you live?  We live 30 minutes from Disneyland.


----------



## balletskater

Hi everyone! I know how all the parents feel. I brought my daughter there i Itin January and miss her very much. She is living in Chatham also .She is a character performer and loving every minute of it. If anyone needs any questions asked , please feel free to pm me. It definitely is a magical experience !


----------



## tlynk

balletskater said:


> Hi everyone! I know how all the parents feel. I brought my daughter there i Itin January and miss her very much. She is living in Chatham also .She is a character performer and loving every minute of it. If anyone needs any questions asked , please feel free to pm me. It definitely is a magical experience !



Thank you!


----------



## wdwfam

The day DD checked in last August, after moving stuff into her apartment, she had her first meeting.  That evening left us plenty of time to go to Wal-Mart, Target and IKEA with her roommates.  We had a great time shopping for stuff for their apartment.  Got back to the apartment about 10:30 that night.  DD took me back to my hotel about 11:30 after we unpacked all her stuff and got everything basically organized.  I flew back home the next day.


----------



## kikiq

Question about the CP last day.  My daughter's program is from June 15 to Jan 2.  I've attempted to figure it out from all the posts, but does she move out Jan 2 or could she possibly work Jan 2 and have to move out Jan 3?

I'd ask my daughter to ask but she's in the midst of training AND she doesn't have her cell phone replacement yet.


----------



## piratechick

kikiq said:


> Question about the CP last day.  My daughter's program is from June 15 to Jan 2.  I've attempted to figure it out from all the posts, but does she move out Jan 2 or could she possibly work Jan 2 and have to move out Jan 3?
> 
> I'd ask my daughter to ask but she's in the midst of training AND she doesn't have her cell phone replacement yet.



No, she has to move out on Jan 2 before a certain time. Last time I did the program, we had to leave before 11am on our last day (which was Jan 4th for us). I don't know if the time changed or not. Her last day of work would be the day before or a few days before, it depends on what her schedule is like the last work, but they are not allow to schedule her to work on her last day. The only way she is allowed to work Jan 3 is if she extends to do the Spring Program or become seasonal.


----------



## kikiq

piratechick said:


> No, she has to move out on Jan 2 before a certain time. Last time I did the program, we had to leave before 11am on our last day (which was Jan 4th for us). I don't know if the time changed or not. Her last day of work would be the day before or a few days before, it depends on what her schedule is like the last work, but they are not allow to schedule her to work on her last day. The only way she is allowed to work Jan 3 is if she extends to do the Spring Program or become seasonal.



Thank you so much for clearing that up for me.  She starts classes on Jan 4 and her dad was already trying to figure the logistics of getting her home and getting her to school. 

I see that you did QSFB at DAK, that's what my daughter is doing, don't know any details yet.  Thank you again.


----------



## ptc

My daughter has been a CP sicne the end of January -- she's scheduled to be done in August. She has applied for an extension -- does anyone know how often Disney grants these extensions and what criteria they look for? Thanks


----------



## Traveliz

ptc said:


> My daughter has been a CP sicne the end of January -- she's scheduled to be done in August. She has applied for an extension -- does anyone know how often Disney grants these extensions and what criteria they look for? Thanks



I know you need a good record card -- aside from that it used to be fairly easy to be granted an extension.

Now with the fewer numbers they are hiring I am not so sure.

Liz


----------



## ptc

AS a follow-up -- one thing that has been a little disappointing in my daughter's time at Disney is the lack of any communication between anyone at Disney, and the parents. I think Disney did a geat job on check-in day to make people available to answer questions that parents had. But since then -- nothing, even though I signed up to get e-mail updates and other communications. 

So now I'm at a point where I do want to talk to an adult/manager connected with the program -- not an immediate supervisor of my daughter, but someone more in a management position, to ask some general questions, but I don't have any sort of contact information. Can anyone help?


----------



## dnoyes

ptc said:


> AS a follow-up -- one thing that has been a little disappointing in my daughter's time at Disney is the lack of any communication between anyone at Disney, and the parents. I think Disney did a geat job on check-in day to make people available to answer questions that parents had. But since then -- nothing, even though I signed up to get e-mail updates and other communications.
> 
> So now I'm at a point where I do want to talk to an adult/manager connected with the program -- not an immediate supervisor of my daughter, but someone more in a management position, to ask some general questions, but I don't have any sort of contact information. Can anyone help?



I'm not so sure Disney feels the need to communicate with the parent of an adult CPer. Not sure what questions you may have but I'm thinking she will need to handle it from her end. I don't know if it is even legal for them to answer questions about a employee.


----------



## dnoyes

ptc said:


> AS a follow-up -- one thing that has been a little disappointing in my daughter's time at Disney is the lack of any communication between anyone at Disney, and the parents. I think Disney did a geat job on check-in day to make people available to answer questions that parents had. But since then -- nothing, even though I signed up to get e-mail updates and other communications.
> 
> So now I'm at a point where I do want to talk to an adult/manager connected with the program -- not an immediate supervisor of my daughter, but someone more in a management position, to ask some general questions, but I don't have any sort of contact information. Can anyone help?



Also, there is a gal named Joanna71985 on this board (look in the blogs thread) that has done this program several times and can answer most anything Disney. Send her a PM and I'm sure she could help you get some answers.


----------



## kikiq

dnoyes said:


> I'm not so sure Disney feels the need to communicate with the parent of an adult CPer. Not sure what questions you may have but I'm thinking she will need to handle it from her end. I don't know if it is even legal for them to answer questions about a employee.



It's like sending your child to college now.  You have to depend on your child to get answers about academics and financial issues.  There are several Disney CPers who have done more than one session and have extended that read this thread.  Hopefully one or two of them will answer.


----------



## Joanna71985

ptc said:


> AS a follow-up -- one thing that has been a little disappointing in my daughter's time at Disney is the lack of any communication between anyone at Disney, and the parents. I think Disney did a geat job on check-in day to make people available to answer questions that parents had. But since then -- nothing, even though I signed up to get e-mail updates and other communications.
> 
> So now I'm at a point where I do want to talk to an adult/manager connected with the program -- not an immediate supervisor of my daughter, but someone more in a management position, to ask some general questions, but I don't have any sort of contact information. Can anyone help?



Unfortunately Disney doesn't contact the parents of CPs. Anything that goes on down there is handled between the CP and them.

What are your questions though? Maybe someone here can help.


----------



## khancock

ptc said:


> So now I'm at a point where I do want to talk to an adult/manager connected with the program -- not an immediate supervisor of my daughter, but someone more in a management position, to ask some general questions, but I don't have any sort of contact information. Can anyone help?



Here is contact info that is located in the Educators section of the site:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/educators/contact/index.html

It is a bit more detailed than what they have in the students area.  Even if it isn't exactly what you are looking for, they can forward it on.

If you are talking about their email newsletters on the site, I've found that they only send those out during the recruiting season.  Even then, they aren't even on a regular schedule.  They should really take "newsletter" out of it because it implies a regularly delivered communication piece.  They also only focus on the recruiting season and contain very little, if any, info about what is going on on the current program.

I had heard that housing was going to send communication out about what was currently happening on the program to parents.  I know they do this for the current participants each week.  I don't know if this was something that was only being talked about or if they actually started doing it.

With specifics about employment and the like, they are on a very fine line about what they can and can't talk about.  Since CPs are legal adults, they can't readily provide to another party even if they are a parent.


----------



## ptc

Thanks for the responses. The adjustment of child-to-adult is probably harder for the parent than the child -- I am constantly reminded in the past couple of years that, even though I still bear the primary financial responsibility for my child, the information I can get about what she is doing is limited to what she tells me -- which is a lot. But I still get that urge to find out things she doesn't know or is confused about, to see if I can help.


----------



## kikiq

ptc said:


> Thanks for the responses. The adjustment of child-to-adult is probably harder for the parent than the child -- I am constantly reminded in the past couple of years that, even though I still bear the primary financial responsibility for my child, the information I can get about what she is doing is limited to what she tells me -- which is a lot. But I still get that urge to find out things she doesn't know or is confused about, to see if I can help.



I completely understand.  It's frustrating and even more frustrating when you are still financially responsible.  Our oldest is still in college and now has to be covered under COBRA until the end of the year when she'll get her own insurance.  To find out any information about payment is like pulling teeth, neither her dad or his employer can get the payment information, she has to call.  Hope you can your answers somehow.


----------



## tlynk

I just want to thank all the parents and students who have participated in this board.  You have been extremely helpful!  I want to extend an extra thank you to CP student Joanna- you have really helped us parents out a great deal.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> I just want to thank all the parents and students who have participated in this board.  You have been extremely helpful!  I want to extend an extra thank you to CP student Joanna- you have really helped us parents out a great deal.



You're welcome.


----------



## dnoyes

tlynk said:


> I just want to thank all the parents and students who have participated in this board.  You have been extremely helpful!  I want to extend an extra thank you to CP student Joanna- you have really helped us parents out a great deal.


----------



## msilver16

There's a fantastic and comprehensive review of the College Program written by an actual alum of the program at "letstalkdisney.com/working-in-disney-world-behind-the-magic." It is definitely worth a read.


----------



## dnoyes

msilver16 said:


> There's a fantastic and comprehensive review of the College Program written by an actual alum of the program at "letstalkdisney.com/working-in-disney-world-behind-the-magic." It is definitely worth a read.



That was a fantastic review.

Let me sum it up for those who don't want to read it.

Little spoiled boy leaves home for the first time.

Some big bad boss man has the nerve to ask him to work for his keep.

Only makes $5 bucks a week but still has enough money to get caught with a hooker in his room.

Little spoiled boy term's himself but still has a future with Mickey.

But it's Mickey D's

Spends more time on the net trying to defend his latest failure then he did working at his internship.

Enjoys the back slaps of "his" kind ...... but his 15 minutes are up so he posts it on the DIS in hopes of locating fellow losers to make him feel better.

Take your spam somewhere else loser. 

JMHO I could be wrong


----------



## Joanna71985

I've read that article (I ended up commenting on it).


----------



## khancock

msilver16 said:


> There's a fantastic and comprehensive review of the College Program written by an actual alum of the program



OK, MSilver, your one and only post to disboards is total link bait.  But it is on topic linkbait, so as much as I would like to flag it for the disboard mods, I can't.  Your CP article is as full of incorrect information as that thing Jim Hill ran a few years ago.  It is on the same level of sensationalism.  I'm sure you know this and are doing what you can to drive traffic to your site. After reading your article last night, it took me a bit to really figure out that this was supposed to be taken seriously.   I really can't go through each and every thing that is incorrect in it (Traditions is 3 days, really???), but in its entirety, it is total garbage.  Unfortunately by commenting here, I'm probably going to encourage others to go take a look.  However, the overall quality of the site as a whole is severely lacking and the CP article is not unlike many of the other articles featured.  They are all equally poorly written reflecting little to no research.

In regards to your article about Star Wars Weekends:
Star Tours opened in Disneyland in 1987.  2 years before it opened at MGM.  There really hasn't been any Nightmare Before Christmas presence in the park outside of the occasional display in the AFI thing at the end of the tram tour.  This movie was also distributed by Touchstone, which is part of Disney.  And the movie came out in 1993 which kinda makes it pretty late in the game to be something acquired to beat Universal's opening in 1990.

I wish you the best in your little website.  It has potential if you (and possible co-writers) invest your time in doing actual research and instead of spamming more successful disney message boards.


----------



## Pam N

khancock said:


> OK, MSilver, your one and only post to disboards is total link bait.  But it is on topic linkbait, so as much as I would like to flag it for the disboard mods, I can't.  Your CP article is as full of incorrect information as that thing Jim Hill ran a few years ago.  It is on the same level of sensationalism.  I'm sure you know this and are doing what you can to drive traffic to your site. After reading your article last night, it took me a bit to really figure out that this was supposed to be taken seriously.   I really can't go through each and every thing that is incorrect in it (Traditions is 3 days, really???), but in its entirety, it is total garbage.  Unfortunately by commenting here, I'm probably going to encourage others to go take a look.  However, the overall quality of the site as a whole is severely lacking and the CP article is not unlike many of the other articles featured.  They are all equally poorly written reflecting little to no research.
> 
> In regards to your article about Star Wars Weekends:
> Star Tours opened in Disneyland in 1987.  2 years before it opened at MGM.  There really hasn't been any Nightmare Before Christmas presence in the park outside of the occasional display in the AFI thing at the end of the tram tour.  This movie was also distributed by Touchstone, which is part of Disney.  And the movie came out in 1993 which kinda makes it pretty late in the game to be something acquired to beat Universal's opening in 1990.
> 
> I wish you the best in your little website.  It has potential if you (and possible co-writers) invest your time in doing actual research and instead of spamming more successful disney message boards.



Yeah, Im one of those who took a look at this persons ridiculous website...and couldnt help but leave a  comment on it.  As I mentioned in my comment to him, sounds as tho he lives by HIS set of rules. And Disney is now at fault rather than him.  Too bad so sad for him.  He's the one losing out.  Im done with wasting another moment on this person.  I only hope that people who are considering doing the internship dont believe his rants.


----------



## kikiq

Pam N said:


> Yeah, Im one of those who took a look at this persons ridiculous website...and couldnt help but leave a  comment on it.  As I mentioned in my comment to him, sounds as tho he lives by HIS set of rules. And Disney is now at fault rather than him.  Too bad so sad for him.  He's the one losing out.  Im done with wasting another moment on this person.  I only hope that people who are considering doing the internship dont believe his rants.



It's all about some young people feeling "entitled" and their "lack of work ethic".  And what's wrong with following the rules and guidelines?  Again some young people feeling that they are above those rules and guidelines.

My DD who is a current CP says the work isn't any harder than when she worked at her college's Starbucks which had out the door lines from the time it opened to time it closed.  The biggest difference is at least Disney will grant the overtime to the department in order to get the shift work completed.  Her college "ran" Starbucks and with the state cutbacks, they weren't staffed to Starbucks standards nor would they grant overtime.  

Oh, actually the biggest difference my DD says is that she has the opportunity to spread the magic.


----------



## Pam N

kikiq said:


> It's all about some young people feeling "entitled" and their "lack of work ethic".  And what's wrong with following the rules and guidelines?  Again some young people feeling that they are above those rules and guidelines.
> 
> My DD who is a current CP says the work isn't any harder than when she worked at her college's Starbucks which had out the door lines from the time it opened to time it closed.  The biggest difference is at least Disney will grant the overtime to the department in order to get the shift work completed.  Her college "ran" Starbucks and with the state cutbacks, they weren't staffed to Starbucks standards nor would they grant overtime.
> 
> Oh, actually the biggest difference my DD says is that she has the opportunity to spread the magic.



I agree with you 100%. It is all about some young people feeling "entitled" and a lack of work ethic. You're so right, some people feel as tho they are above following rules and guidelines.  My DD is loving every minute of her job as a CP in Hospitality. She's been at her job for about 6 weeks now. She's enjoyed everything from check-in to Traditions to her training period and now working her job.  She also has done some overtime as it has gotten hectic at times and doesnt mind it at all.  She's followed the rules, does what is expected of her, doesnt expect any special treatment,  and because of this-- she's had NO problems whatsoever.  If  only everyone could keep in mind that you're there to work, first and foremost.  Being a team player-- following the rules-- and spreading the magic is what its all about.


----------



## SanFranciscan

I have not seen the site in question here.  Today is the first time that I have heard anything about it.  Personality is largely genetic though so I don't think that it is something that we can control.  It is possible that the person being dismissed as a total jerk was just not Disney material in the first place or that they really did enter into the college program with the best of intentions and just had a bad experience.  

I think that there are a lot of Disney jobs that I could not handle.  I am just not extroverted enough.  I would fail at any job requiring heavy-duty extroverted characteristics.  That would not be my fault nor Disney's.  It would just be a fact of life.  It is like saying that certain rides should be shut down because people have died on them or that only people too sick to ride died on them when the fact is that anytime 100,000 people get together someone is going to have a heart attack.  

I am not a big fan of internships in general because so many really are exploitive.  However, I think that anyone who has their heart set on working for Disney should at least consider the college program, especially those away from home for the first time.


----------



## Pam N

SanFranciscan said:


> I have not seen the site in question here.  Today is the first time that I have heard anything about it.  Personality is largely genetic though so I don't think that it is something that we can control.  It is possible that the person being dismissed as a total jerk was just not Disney material in the first place or that they really did enter into the college program with the best of intentions and just had a bad experience.
> 
> I think that there are a lot of Disney jobs that I could not handle.  I am just not extroverted enough.  I would fail at any job requiring heavy-duty extroverted characteristics.  That would not be my fault nor Disney's.  It would just be a fact of life.  It is like saying that certain rides should be shut down because people have died on them or that only people too sick to ride died on them when the fact is that anytime 100,000 people get together someone is going to have a heart attack.
> 
> I am not a big fan of internships in general because so many really are exploitive.  However, I think that anyone who has their heart set on working for Disney should at least consider the college program, especially those away from home for the first time.



I see some of the points you're trying to make, however, this is about going against the rules Disney sets down for the college internship as far as their housing rules go. Maybe its best if you read the article bashing Disney on the website mentioned earlier.  Granted, there are many people who may not be suited for a Disney position.  But...if your accepted, the rules are set down from the get go.  Im sure if you were offered a position by Disney and you felt it was something you couldnt handle, you wouldnt accept it, or you would leave the program.  Even if you did accept it and realized it wasnt for you, would you then also feel its ok to have a guest stay in your apartment past 1am when it is against the rules to do so?  I responded earlier today, and as far as Im concerned, Im done with this matter. Whether you feel you're suited for a Disney position or not, anyone old enough to participate knows what the rules are going in, and should abide by them.  Enough said on this subject...at least on my part.


----------



## tlynk

Does anyone know what the official bank of WDW is?  What brand of banking is listed on the majority of ATM's throughout the park.  I'm wondering if the CP students can opt for direct deposit into their current bank, and use the ATM's as needed. I'm going to ask this question on the CP students board as well.  Thank you.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> Does anyone know what the official bank of WDW is?  What brand of banking is listed on the majority of ATM's throughout the park.  I'm wondering if the CP students can opt for direct deposit into their current bank, and use the ATM's as needed. I'm going to ask this question on the CP students board as well.  Thank you.



The Disney branch is called Partners. I'm not sure what bank ATMs are used in the parks (I always withdrew my money from either backstage or at housing, both of which used Partners ATMs).

But CPs can use direct deposit for their own banks as well.


----------



## tlynk

Joanna71985 said:


> The Disney branch is called Partners. I'm not sure what bank ATMs are used in the parks (I always withdrew my money from either backstage or at housing, both of which used Partners ATMs).
> 
> But CPs can use direct deposit for their own banks as well.



Thank you!  DD will need some money to live on for the first couple of weeks- if she opens an account with Partners- can she do it on the first day?  

I found the answer on Disney's site regarding ATM's onsite at WDW.  
*
ATM Locations | Walt Disney World

For your convenience, automated teller machinespresented by Chaseare located throughout Walt Disney World Resort *

Thanks again Joanna.


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> Thank you!  DD will need some money to live on for the first couple of weeks- if she opens an account with Partners- can she do it on the first day?
> 
> I found the answer on Disney's site regarding ATM's onsite at WDW.
> *
> ATM Locations | Walt Disney World
> 
> For your convenience, automated teller machines—presented by Chase—are located throughout Walt Disney World Resort *
> 
> Thanks again Joanna.



They had Partner's representatives at the Housing meeting my daughter attended her first day and she set up an account either that day or the next.

Liz


----------



## kikiq

tlynk said:


> Does anyone know what the official bank of WDW is?  What brand of banking is listed on the majority of ATM's throughout the park.  I'm wondering if the CP students can opt for direct deposit into their current bank, and use the ATM's as needed. I'm going to ask this question on the CP students board as well.  Thank you.



My daughter set up a direct deposit to our credit union.  All the Disney ATMs are on our no fee ATMs that she can use to get money.  She said it was really easy and she's been using the Disney ATMs and she hasn't seen any fee online when she looks at her account.


----------



## tlynk

Traveliz said:


> They had Partner's representatives at the Housing meeting my daughter attended her first day and she set up an account either that day or the next.
> 
> Liz



Maybe she'll go that route instead?? Who knows- it is up to her.  Thank you for the useful info. I will pass it along.


----------



## Emily.Moore

Traveliz said:


> Well you would think but unfortunately that is not always the case - that is awesome for you guys though!  Insurance (like so many other things) is certainly one thing that is not uniform across the board.
> 
> Liz



yeah 

right


----------



## cp'ersmom

I was told in a previous post that once the student pays the fee they are given a job location, ie: Main Street. My daughter hasn't received that information and we are leaving in a few days for the Aug 12 check-in!!! Does anyone know how she finds out her location?


----------



## Donnaksmj

I'm pretty sure they find out once they get down there and check in...
good luck


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes, they are assigned the location, but it is done internally since things will change over time. Their exact location is decided about two weeks before arrival, the student will find out on Day 2.


----------



## kikiq

cp'ersmom said:


> I was told in a previous post that once the student pays the fee they are given a job location, ie: Main Street. My daughter hasn't received that information and we are leaving in a few days for the Aug 12 check-in!!! Does anyone know how she finds out her location?



My DD found out her second day of orientation.  It was frustrating for me to not be there when she found out since we were worrying about work shoes.
BUT for me, it was time to cut the "strings" and trust my DD.  She works in AK and they have to work brown shoes/hiking boots.  She's found some shoes that work and we may look for hiking boots when we visit her later this month.  I bought her some gel insoles to put in whatever shoes she got and she says that really helps.


----------



## graygables

don't forget that you do have a week to get those shoes, so try not to stress too much!  It is nerve-wracking, not knowing to the bitter end (or happy beginning!), but it's a fun memory, that rush of knowledge...

For all you worried parents out there, if your CP gets placed at All Star Merchandise, know they are in great hands and I promise to be a good "mama" to them! (although, I'll whip 'em into shape...  )


----------



## cp'ersmom

Thanks for the info. Yes we were stressing about the shoes (amoung other things) but I feel better knowing she has a week. The gel insoles are a wonderful idea!

Is it true they changed the check-in to a 2 day procedure now, Traditions being on the second day?


----------



## Berlioz70

Check-in has been a 2 day procedure for many years. Traditions is not until day 3 or 4.


----------



## wdwscout

This thread has been a wealth of information! Most of the questions I had have already been answered.

I have 2 DS- both interested. 
One in CP- he's a college senior graduating this coming December and has only one opportunity to apply- Spring 2010.
The other is 19 and did one year of college, but it wasn't a good fit. He is considering Career Start as a possible option, if they open applications for the Spring or Fall 2010.

Both of them go off our medical insurance in January- but I have learned we will have to find our own- WDWCP or not.

Here are my questions:
1- It seems like start dates in January vary greatly. What dictates when a student starts? Can they pick their start date? I have seen dates from early Jan all the way to the 25th.

2- When a CP or CS has family visiting and staying in a Disney hotel- can they stay with them? I understand the CP cannot have visitors stay in their apartments, but can they go out and stay in the hotels and still fulfill their work schedule? (Each would have their own car available)

3- Can Career Start kids take classes too? Or are they only for CP students?

That's all for now.
I understand applications should be opening up very soon for Spring 2010- we will be watching the website!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Traveliz

wdwscout said:


> This thread has been a wealth of information! Most of the questions I had have already been answered.
> 
> I have 2 DS- both interested.
> One in CP- he's a college senior graduating this coming December and has only one opportunity to apply- Spring 2010.
> The other is 19 and did one year of college, but it wasn't a good fit. He is considering Career Start as a possible option, if they open applications for the Spring or Fall 2010.
> 
> Both of them go off our medical insurance in January- but I have learned we will have to find our own- WDWCP or not.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1- It seems like start dates in January vary greatly. What dictates when a student starts? Can they pick their start date? I have seen dates from early Jan all the way to the 25th.
> 
> 2- When a CP or CS has family visiting and staying in a Disney hotel- can they stay with them? I understand the CP cannot have visitors stay in their apartments, but can they go out and stay in the hotels and still fulfill their work schedule? (Each would have their own car available)
> 
> 3- Can Career Start kids take classes too? Or are they only for CP students?
> 
> That's all for now.
> I understand applications should be opening up very soon for Spring 2010- we will be watching the website!
> 
> Thanks in advance.



First - and I am not sure of this but I was under the impression that Career Start was only available for students straight out of high school and for your younger son to participate he would need to take at least one college course the semester he was wanting to apply.

The start dates are what are available when you accept your program and are on a drop down type menu.  My daughter had alot of choices available when she accepted but I have heard there are times when only one or two are available.

Absolutely they can stay with you (or anywhere else for that matter as long as they are paying their rent or have a waiver to live elsewhere).  And the discounts are better if they do stay with you!  While my daughter was a CP I came down three times and each time she stayed with us and then just left from the hotel for work.  She still works at Disney and we stayed at the Poly over the 4th and she worked two of the nights we were there and she did the same then.

Not sure about classes for Career Start - for some reason I am thinking no but someone with more knowledge of the program will come along shortly.

Liz


----------



## khancock

CareerStart is open to anyone who has graduated high school within the previous 4 years.  When they started it, it was for immediate graduates, but they extended the time frame.  From what I can tell on the various boards, more people who took a bit of college and then took some time off are doing it than those who are straight out of high school.

They do have classes.
http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/students/learning.html

CareerStart is a streamlined version of the CP.  Shares the same basic idea, but not as many offerings (types of jobs, classes).


----------



## tlynk

My DD has only been in the Disney CP for about 2 weeks now, and already one roommate went home and two more are contemplating it?  Almost everyone she knows is homesick and regrets applying now.  Is this norm?  DD says she is sticking it out, but is disappointed to be losing some new friends.


----------



## Traveliz

tlynk said:


> My DD has only been in the Disney CP for about 2 weeks now, and already one roommate went home and two more are contemplating it?  Almost everyone she knows is homesick and regrets applying now.  Is this norm?  DD says she is sticking it out, but is disappointed to be losing some new friends.



I think its fairly common - I know my daughter went through a bunch of different roommates including several who chose to leave, several who were termed and several who changed rooms.

Liz


----------



## kikiq

tlynk said:


> My DD has only been in the Disney CP for about 2 weeks now, and already one roommate went home and two more are contemplating it?  Almost everyone she knows is homesick and regrets applying now.  Is this norm?  DD says she is sticking it out, but is disappointed to be losing some new friends.



My DD is 2 1/2 months into her CP and has lost only one roommate to homesickness.  But this was her room mate's first time away from home and she had not ever been to WDW either.  My DD just had her first bout of homesickness this last week which I expected sooner as she's 3000 miles away from home.  I don't know that all students understand that they are working for a major corporation that just happens to be Disney.  They work hard but as my DD says, she's learning so much and classes haven't even started yet.  I think this program tests one's work ethic and one's ability to work with different personalities as well as serving so many different guests.  Congrats to your DD for making the commitment to hang in there.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> My DD has only been in the Disney CP for about 2 weeks now, and already one roommate went home and two more are contemplating it?  Almost everyone she knows is homesick and regrets applying now.  Is this norm?  DD says she is sticking it out, but is disappointed to be losing some new friends.



I think it really depends on the person. Over my 4 full programs, only one of my roomies left to go home.



cp'ersmom said:


> Is it true they changed the check-in to a 2 day procedure now, Traditions being on the second day?



Check-in now is a 1-day process. Everything that happened on Day 2 now happens on Day 1 (finding out work locations, ect). I like it much better this way. And Traditions is usually on Day 3.


----------



## Luv2Diz

What do the students do on day 2 if all the check is in done on Day 1 and Traditions is day 3?


----------



## Joanna71985

Luv2Diz said:


> What do the students do on day 2 if all the check is in done on Day 1 and Traditions is day 3?



Nothing (although, I suppose if you got to check in late on Day 1, you might do some of the stuff on Day 2 instead). I took care of some of my shopping on Day 2.


----------



## Berlioz70

Luv2Diz said:


> What do the students do on day 2 if all the check is in done on Day 1 and Traditions is day 3?



You have that very important roommate meeting and hash all that out before problems arise. Ours took nearly 3 hours.


----------



## cp'ersmom

None of my daughters roommates are talking about leaving but they are all having trouble getting along. I told my daughter it's early days, learn how to live with different personalities and you can add that to your list of job related benefits. Other than that she is loving it and taking full advantage of all that is offered.....already booked to visit in Oct!


----------



## tlynk

cp'ersmom said:


> None of my daughters roommates are talking about leaving but they are all having trouble getting along. I told my daughter it's early days, learn how to live with different personalities and you can add that to your list of job related benefits. Other than that she is loving it and taking full advantage of all that is offered.....already booked to visit in Oct!



My daughter and her roommates are now loving the program.  She is really fortunate to room with a great group of girls.  Out of 8, so far only one left due to receiving a full ride scholarship to her college.  Some of the others are homesick, but decided to stick it out and are now having a ball.  They don't want to leave the program, but say they will be ready to go when it is over.   It will be interesting to see how it all pans out over the next couple of months?


----------



## kikiq

tlynk said:


> My daughter and her roommates are now loving the program.  She is really fortunate to room with a great group of girls.  Out of 8, so far only one left due to receiving a full ride scholarship to her college.  Some of the others are homesick, but decided to stick it out and are now having a ball.  They don't want to leave the program, but say they will be ready to go when it is over.   It will be interesting to see how it all pans out over the next couple of months?



My daughter is also living in a 4 bdrm.  2 have left, one for medical reasons and the other because of extreme homesickness (first time to away from home and to WDW).  They gained a girl from Shanghai.  Everyone gets along.  They have rallied to help each other out.  One interesting thing, my DD's BFF thought she really wanted to work at WDW, and now she realizes that Florida would be a long way from Southern California and home.  But isn't that one of the reasons they have this experience.  My DD has learned so much since June about people and work.  She can't wait for the Disney classes to start.


----------



## tlynk

kikiq said:


> My daughter is also living in a 4 bdrm.  2 have left, one for medical reasons and the other because of extreme homesickness (first time to away from home and to WDW).  They gained a girl from Shanghai.  Everyone gets along.  They have rallied to help each other out.  One interesting thing, my DD's BFF thought she really wanted to work at WDW, and now she realizes that Florida would be a long way from Southern California and home.  But isn't that one of the reasons they have this experience.  My DD has learned so much since June about people and work.  She can't wait for the Disney classes to start.



That is neat the girls can help each other out.  So. CA is a long way from Florida.  We are from No. CA, so we can definitely relate.  I wish I could afford to see my DD more often.


----------



## kikiq

tlynk said:


> That is neat the girls can help each other out.  So. CA is a long way from Florida.  We are from No. CA, so we can definitely relate.  I wish I could afford to see my DD more often.



This was suppose to be our year not to go to WDW, but my youngest was accepted.  Thank goodness for our DVC and good airfare deals.


----------



## Donnaksmj

Anyone else have a child in the program that is completely miserable???? I feel bad,.....


----------



## kikiq

Donnaksmj said:


> Anyone else have a child in the program that is completely miserable???? I feel bad,.....



Is your child miserable?  Somewhere back a few pages, there was a post that referenced Lee Cockerell's blog and his letter to CPs.  One of the CP  or college DISers posted it and I forwarded it to my DD.  He also had a later blog entry that she sent back to me that she said really helped her.

http://www.leecockerell.com/blog/index.cfm/dopost/yes/id/261/Keep-Your-Promises

I say my DD loves it now, but even she will admit that the first month was hard work and a learning experience for her.  She started in June, so she's been at it for 3 months.  My youngest DD is our homebody and WDW CP is a big step for her.  She's had some rough spots and being 3000 miles away certainly was hard for both of us.  

Hang in there!


----------



## tlynk

Donnaksmj said:


> Anyone else have a child in the program that is completely miserable???? I feel bad,.....



My DD isn't miserable- now that she is over the homesick part. I think she is having the time of her life.  On her days off- she manages to always do something fun like go to the beach, etc...  With that said she does not like her hours (very grueling), but I guess that is why she got hired- to work her tail off.  I think she is learning a great deal about responsibility from the program.  It is good for her to learn to not have mom or dad bail her out all the time. She keeps telling my DH how much she misses his cooking, and let me tell you- his head is swollen now!


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

I've been reading around on the CP Board, but can't seem to find out what I need to know. I hope someone can help us!! 

Our situation:

My DD20 just completed her Associates Degree in Music at the local community college this summer. This fall she couldn't decide what to do, so she didn't enroll anywhere. After some career testing/counseling, she had decided to go on to a four year school in the spring to continue her education. However, when we contacted a couple of the schools she was interested in, they said their scholarship money wouldn't be available for spring - she would have to wait until fall (for the department scholarships - not Phi Theta Kappa, etc.)

So, she has now decided to apply for the Spring 2010 CP at WDW. (Very weird, that she and I thought of it on the same day, unbeknownst to the other!) From what I can gather, you have to be enrolled either FT or PT to enroll in the CP. And it's too late to apply for full term fall semester courses.

Our questions:

1.  Would she be eligible to apply for Spring 2010 CP if she enrolled in a Term II Internet Class at the community college (which begins Oct. 8)?

2.  Does she have to be enrolled anywhere for Spring 2010 (college wise) or can she wait until Fall 2010 to continue her studies at a new college?

I know our situation is convoluted - please let me know if I need to clarify anything! Any help anyone could give us would be most appreciated!!


----------



## NicoleRose

I'm not the most qualified person to answer this, but i'm pretty sure that you just have to be enrolled during the time of application. so if she just enrolled in some term II internet courses at a CC and applied while she was enrolled, that should be fine. 
the website does say "Those who have taken college courses, but are currently taking "time off" from school are not eligible to apply." but if she did enroll in a class she should be fine since it also says "Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes in an accredited college or university in the United States and have completed at least one semester."

good luck!


----------



## cp'ersmom

Is there a program recruiter at the Community College your daughter can contact? They will certainly have the answer.


----------



## cp'ersmom

I have a concern about the hours. Disney promised at least 35 to 40 hours per week. So far my daughter has not been schedualed for more than  32 hours. Yesterday she was cut after only working 2 hours (she spent more time on the bus than at work). I know the economy and all but these kids have to support themselves while they are there and came to the program with a certain expectation (and promise). Lucky for her she was able to pick up extra hours elsewhere but being cut negated any extra money she would have earned.

Anyone else's kids experiancing this? Any concerns?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

cp'ersmom said:


> I have a concern about the hours. Disney promised at least 35 to 40 hours per week. So far my daughter has not been schedualed for more than  32 hours. Yesterday she was cut after only working 2 hours (she spent more time on the bus than at work). I know the economy and all but these kids have to support themselves while they are there and came to the program with a certain expectation (and promise). Lucky for her she was able to pick up extra hours elsewhere but being cut negated any extra money she would have earned.
> 
> Anyone else's kids experiancing this? Any concerns?



Actually, according to the Disney website:

*
If they are not participating in any learning component, they will be scheduled 30 to 50 hours per week during non-peak periods.*

Right now is not really a peak season so Disney probably cannot afford to schedule everyone more than that. There's not a demand for it. However, since your daughter is there during Fall she'll be working plenty of peak seasons and holidays. There should come times when she gets way more than that.


----------



## glendalais

cp'ersmom said:


> I have a concern about the hours. Disney promised at least 35 to 40 hours per week. So far my daughter has not been schedualed for more than  32 hours. Yesterday she was cut after only working 2 hours (she spent more time on the bus than at work). I know the economy and all but these kids have to support themselves while they are there and came to the program with a certain expectation (and promise). Lucky for her she was able to pick up extra hours elsewhere but being cut negated any extra money she would have earned.
> 
> Anyone else's kids experiancing this? Any concerns?



Yes, with the exception of Walt Disney World Co.-employed Cultural Representative Cast Members, most _Walt Disney World_ Resort College and International Program Participants are only guranteed to be scheduled a minimum of 30 hours/week, according to Business Needs.

The period immediately proceeding the Labor Day holiday is historically a very slow time for the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, and Cast Members are being scheduled accordingly.

Please also note that, in order to ensure that all C&IP Participants get their minimum hours while maintaining efficient operations of our Parks and Resorts, that the Company may find it necessary to deploy Participants to other work locations at any time during their programme, including into other roles outside their statused position. 

It is not the aim of the Walt Disney World Company to deploy Participants, and is only done so as dictated by labor needs. This is an opportunity for Participants to learn a new role/position, meet and network with a new group of Disney Leaders and Cast Members and learn about another aspect of our multifaceted operations.


----------



## Berlioz70

cp'ersmom said:


> I have a concern about the hours. Disney promised at least 35 to 40 hours per week. So far my daughter has not been schedualed for more than  32 hours. Yesterday she was cut after only working 2 hours (she spent more time on the bus than at work).



As mentioned, the minimum they are to be scheduled is 30. If she is going home early from shifts that is her choice. During slow periods my managers may ask if I'd like to go home early, but they cannot make me - I ALWAYS say NO because I want the hours. Make sure she knows she can stay if she wants in order to hit the 30 hours!


----------



## kikiq

cp'ersmom said:


> I have a concern about the hours. Disney promised at least 35 to 40 hours per week. So far my daughter has not been schedualed for more than  32 hours. Yesterday she was cut after only working 2 hours (she spent more time on the bus than at work). I know the economy and all but these kids have to support themselves while they are there and came to the program with a certain expectation (and promise). Lucky for her she was able to pick up extra hours elsewhere but being cut negated any extra money she would have earned.
> 
> Anyone else's kids experiancing this? Any concerns?



My daughter has been working more than 40 hours during the summer(She started in June). And I can tell you she worked some LONG grueling hours in the summer.  Be careful for what you wish for .

She called today and this last week was the first week she has worked less than 40 hours, just enough to pay rent and buy food.  She fully expected this to happen once September began and the second group of CPers started in August.  But she now has time to deal with her college stuff, making connections and the Disney classes start soon.  I don't know that anyone should expect to earn extra money in the program.  My daughter hopes she will be able to pick up extra hours later this fall and during the holidays but knows there's no guarantee.


----------



## merlib

My DD just found out that she has been accepted for the College Program for Spring 2010.  We are excited for her, but need to make some decisions since that will mean she will not be enrolled in college.  My work will not let me carry her on my health insurance once she is no longer enrolled in college full-time, so we need to find something else for her.  Can some of you who have kids currently in the CP give me some guidance as to my choices?  

My health benefits person says I should look for insurance from a Florida company, but I'm in Connecticut!  Anybody got any ideas?

Thanks for any advice/help you can give me 

Mary R.
Merlib
OKW '93


----------



## dnoyes

merlib said:


> My DD just found out that she has been accepted for the College Program for Spring 2010.  We are excited for her, but need to make some decisions since that will mean she will not be enrolled in college.  My work will not let me carry her on my health insurance once she is no longer enrolled in college full-time, so we need to find something else for her.  Can some of you who have kids currently in the CP give me some guidance as to my choices?
> 
> My health benefits person says I should look for insurance from a Florida company, but I'm in Connecticut!  Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can give me
> 
> Mary R.
> Merlib
> OKW '93



You might ask them if it would make a difference if she enrolled in summer school when she returned. If she is full time this term she should be able to use her "break" during the spring term. With most insurance you are allowed one break a year (summer) and stay covered. She would just be using her break in the spring.

We had the same problem so my DD took 12 credits this summer before she left.


----------



## Praise2Him

I just finished reading this whole thread and there's lots of great information in here!

My DD was accepted for Costuming for Spring 2010  She will be arriving on Jan. 6. 

Any other parents out there with Spring 2010 CP kids? Let's get this thread going again!


----------



## tiggeraholic

My daughter was accepted for Spring 2010 as a lifeguard.  She has a character audition in Austin on November 4th also.  Megan has to be in Orlando January 25th.


----------



## merlib

tiggeraholic said:


> My daughter was accepted for Spring 2010 as a lifeguard.  She has a character audition in Austin on November 4th also.  Megan has to be in Orlando January 25th.



My daughter will be doing her checkin on Jan. 25th also!  She accepted the role of attractions and is very excited.  She and I will be driving to Virginia and then taking Amtrak's Autotrain from there.  Her dad is flying down the next day (Saturday) and we'll have the rest of Sat. & Sunday to "play" before she checks in.  We will be staying at the BCV since we are DVC'ers.


----------



## DisneyWatchMan

My daughter Emily will be checking in on January 25th also.  She will be working in merchandise and is really excited to be going.  We will be driving down and will arrive on Sunday the 24th.  We will probably stay at the Holiday Inn Sunspree across the street from Vista Way.


----------



## Praise2Him

Wow, it sounds like we should've chosen Jan. 25!


----------



## Lindamary123

My son has been accepted for Spring Advantage and he checks in Feb. 1.  We are driving from Baltimore on Sat. and staying 5 nights at BCV; we are DVC as well.  He checks in on Monday and we will move him in that day so I guess his Traditions class is Tues. or Wed.  I wonder if we will get some park time with him before we go home on Thurs.  His pass expired so he won't be able to go to the parks until he gets his ID. My DH and I still have days left on our AP's.  We'll see.
I think I am more excited than he is!

Linda


----------



## rhw

What is traditions?  I think I read this whole thread, but can't figure this out.  thanks.


----------



## Praise2Him

Lindamary123 said:


> I think I am more excited than he is!


I agree - I'm on here every day trying to learn all I can!



rhw said:


> What is traditions?  I think I read this whole thread, but can't figure this out.  thanks.


Traditions is the name of the training class that all Disney employees must attend before starting work.


----------



## rhw

What would be the good day for a parent to leave Orlando on...day 3 or day 4?  Will there be anything additional needed after being at training?  Not figuring on seeing son after 1st day, but thought I'd stick around in case they need a ride.


----------



## Praise2Him

My daughter's check in day is on a Wednesday, and we were planning to stay through the weekend, but now an obligation has come up at home on Friday, so we are coming home early Friday morning.

We were just going to be available to go to WalMart, etc. to help get things for the apartment on Day 2 & 3, but she has a car, and the buses also go there for those who don't.

From reading on here, it seems that Day 2 is a mostly free day and Day 3 is Traditions and they start working on Day 4, so hopefully we'll get to spend some time with them on Day 2.


----------



## rhw

I think we are going to get his car there also.  If he has it there, I will leave on day 2, so he won't have to worry about seeing me and can get to know his roommates.  If he doesn't take his car, I will stay just in case they all want a ride somewhere.  I can't wait to stroll around the parks by myself for awhile.  I bet I will see things I've never taken time to notice before.


----------



## TwistofLemon

My DS has been accepted into the culinary program for 2010. His date is Jan 6. I am so freakin excited for him!!! My DD and I will be coming to FL with him on the 5th, then she and I will get in some park time before we come home probably on the weekend. 
DD and I had plans for a girls-only trip in March. Now, we'll just have to add another trip a bit earlier. haha! Guess it's time for another ticker for my siggy...


----------



## mollay

Hi you guys, I just discovered this forum yesterday and I've been poring over all the threads because I really, reeeally want to do the Fall 2010 College Program.  

I'm posting in the Parents thread because that's the only obstacle I have right now -- my mother is deadset against me even applying.

Her actual words: "No way.  It's a sweatshop, you live with 20 people in a room like a sweatshop, doing menial labor, with no benefit to you or your resume."

Well obviously I think that's a bunch of hooplah but is there anything I could say to her, any decent sources I could show her to prove that the CP isn't just some sweatshop and that it actual does have benefits (you know, in addition to having an amazing experience in general)  Obviously she won't pay any mind to whatever Disney sites I show her, since they're biased.  But if there are any reliable sources that could prove to her that it is a really great program... I'd appreciate it.


----------



## rhw

Vista Way apartments are closest to what Disney Resort?  Need to make reservations soon.  Thanks


----------



## my3pauls

mollay said:


> Hi you guys, I just discovered this forum yesterday and I've been poring over all the threads because I really, reeeally want to do the Fall 2010 College Program.
> 
> I'm posting in the Parents thread because that's the only obstacle I have right now -- my mother is deadset against me even applying.
> 
> Her actual words: "No way.  It's a sweatshop, you live with 20 people in a room like a sweatshop, doing menial labor, with no benefit to you or your resume."
> 
> Well obviously I think that's a bunch of hooplah but is there anything I could say to her, any decent sources I could show her to prove that the CP isn't just some sweatshop and that it actual does have benefits (you know, in addition to having an amazing experience in general)  Obviously she won't pay any mind to whatever Disney sites I show her, since they're biased.  But if there are any reliable sources that could prove to her that it is a really great program... I'd appreciate it.




My daughter will be attending the Spring 2010 program, and it's her first time.  Though I agree it can be VERY hot depending on the time of year they attend, she chose the Spring program just so it's not unbearable while she's working.  She's attending from January to May, and I believe they are still accepting applications for that period.  Also, from what I understand the rooming "condition" are similar to a college dorm.  For example, I think it's anywhere from 2-4 per room, and all amenities are included in their weekly rent fees that are deducted from their check.  They just provide their own linens, groceries, etc...and I think they are bringing their own television and laptops.

I've always told my daughter the one thing I regret about my own college experience was never having lived on campus.  I think that this type of experience is a "once in a lifetime" opportunity and if she's interested, she should really apply!  I think it could make them grow up VERY FAST - at least I know it will for my daughter.

Good luck!


----------



## my3pauls

rhw said:


> What is traditions?  I think I read this whole thread, but can't figure this out.  thanks.



From what I understand, Traditions is kind of like orientation and is considered their official "first day" of work at Disney's College Program


----------



## my3pauls

merlib said:


> My DD just found out that she has been accepted for the College Program for Spring 2010.  We are excited for her, but need to make some decisions since that will mean she will not be enrolled in college.  My work will not let me carry her on my health insurance once she is no longer enrolled in college full-time, so we need to find something else for her.  Can some of you who have kids currently in the CP give me some guidance as to my choices?
> 
> My health benefits person says I should look for insurance from a Florida company, but I'm in Connecticut!  Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can give me
> 
> Mary R.
> Merlib
> OKW '93



Mary,

You might want to do a little research on this.  We're in Columbus, Ohio, and my daughter (and I) are currently full-time students at Franklin University.  If you review the paperwork, this program is considered (and designed to be) a college internship that _most_ colleges consider full-time attendance, if scheduled properly with their college advisor.  In fact, Disney encourages them to be enrolled in online college courses if the classes Disney offers on-site for free can't be transferred for credit to their own school.  

Our college tells us she is the first student of theirs to attend this program.  She will be dual-enrolled (one independent study internship for 4 semester hours at Franklin, and two pre-approved Disney courses for 4 semester hours each).  Though the courses are provided free of charge by Disney (except for books and materials), she will still pay tuition to Franklin for 12 semester hours to maintain full-time college status.  This way, she maintains her financial aid package _and_ her health insurance through us.

If she's enrolled in college now, or can enroll at a local college of yours, I'd speak to their advisors to see if/how this may work for your child.  I know some colleges already have this program established and can tell you what does/doesn't transfer, or what to enroll in to maintain full-time status.  From what I've learned, each school is different in how they handle this situation.  However, I also believe that the student has to be either approved or referred by his/her college as well.  Again, I may be wrong....just trying to offer some advice from what I've read and learned from my daughter that will be arriving on Jan 11th for her Spring program.

Good Luck!


----------



## my3pauls

tlynk said:


> My DD isn't miserable- now that she is over the homesick part. I think she is having the time of her life.  On her days off- she manages to always do something fun like go to the beach, etc...  With that said she does not like her hours (very grueling), but I guess that is why she got hired- to work her tail off.  I think she is learning a great deal about responsibility from the program.  It is good for her to learn to not have mom or dad bail her out all the time. She keeps telling my DH how much she misses his cooking, and let me tell you- his head is swollen now!



I'm glad to hear your comments here!  My daughter is 20, and has always been very independent, outgoing, and busy so I'm not concerned about the work pace - just her ability to maintain that pace as well as keep up with full-time college classes.  I've always insisted she maintain part-time work hours here at home while in college, telling her that in my opinion, college _is_ her full-time job right now.  

She's what I call a "Disney Freak", and can't wait to check in on January 11th.  My concern isn't that she'll be homesick, but not want to come back to Ohio when it's over!  I also agree that it will be the perfect opportunity for her to _have _ to take responsibility for herself now, and not have us to bail her out all the time, too!  My husband is also the main cook at home, so I can just imagine her now learning to survive on the college "staple" of Ramen Noodles!  Haha!  

Thanks to everyone for all of the advice and support they can offer to all of us "parents" out here.....I'm still looking for advice concerning arrival, what to bring, what to expect, money, etc....that Disney may not include in their materials.  I figure the best advice will be from veteran students and parents.

Thanks!


----------



## my3pauls

msilver16 said:


> There's a fantastic and comprehensive review of the College Program written by an actual alum of the program at "letstalkdisney.com/working-in-disney-world-behind-the-magic." It is definitely worth a read.



"Fantastic and Comprehensive"???  Well, I do agree that it is a "review by an actual alum", but that's about as far as I can go.  As a parent of one to arrive in January '10, everything I've read is _extremely_ clear about the expectations Disney has for its participants.  If you don't wish to abide by the rules, regardless of how strict you feel they may be, then don't accept the offer.  

Yes, it's a paid internship.  Yes, after rent is deducted there is not much left for things other than groceries.  Yes, many parents may need to "contribute" a few dollars to help when not in peak season.  However.....YES, the college classes you may take from Disney while in the program are FREE OF CHARGE (excluding textbooks).  I don't know about anyone else's college tuition, but that totals approximately $1200/course at my daughter's University.  

Furthermore, this person completely disregards what is learned from the experience itself - he at least taught us that he learned "bitterness" and how to behave unethically while an employee of Disney, right?  I guess I just want to say that if you don't wish to abide by the rules, standards, ethics, morals, and integrity that Disney requires (and advises you of before arrival) then maybe this program is NOT for you.

JMHO


----------



## my3pauls

mollay said:


> Hi you guys, I just discovered this forum yesterday and I've been poring over all the threads because I really, reeeally want to do the Fall 2010 College Program.
> 
> I'm posting in the Parents thread because that's the only obstacle I have right now -- my mother is deadset against me even applying.
> 
> Her actual words: "No way.  It's a sweatshop, you live with 20 people in a room like a sweatshop, doing menial labor, with no benefit to you or your resume."
> 
> Well obviously I think that's a bunch of hooplah but is there anything I could say to her, any decent sources I could show her to prove that the CP isn't just some sweatshop and that it actual does have benefits (you know, in addition to having an amazing experience in general)  Obviously she won't pay any mind to whatever Disney sites I show her, since they're biased.  But if there are any reliable sources that could prove to her that it is a really great program... I'd appreciate it.



Mollay,

My daughter is attending this Spring.  She already wanted to apply, but was even more encouraged once she spoke to others that had completed the program.  Maybe you can find someone for your mom to talk to, or have her read the information on the website.  I believe it's a lot like living in a college dorm, along with working full-time for Disney.  Furthermore, if you ask your college advisor, being able to list this on your resume is a HUGE plus - especially if you are studying anything in the Business, Public Relations, Event Planning, Management, etc...fields.

If you're on Facebook, there is a young lady named Mandy Cuckler that you may want to contact.  She was in the program, and now live in Florida.  Though I don't personally know her, I sent her a message to ask about her experience.  She's been a GREAT source of encouragement and information for both my daughter and me.

Good luck!


----------



## glendalais

rhw said:


> What is traditions?  I think I read this whole thread, but can't figure this out.  thanks.


(Cross-posted from elsewhere)

Traditions is a class that serves to explain to new Walt Disney World Company Cast Members at the  _Disneyland_ Resort in California and _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida the legacy and history of their respective resorts, the Walt Disney World Company, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, and The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies, not to mention our Company's policies and Operating Procedures. 

The concept was originally conceived when _Disneyland_ Park opened in 1955. Walt Disney had a high level of expectations of the Employees who would be working his newest venture. They would be different from Amusement Park Employees of the day - namely friendly and well-kempt. 

To this end, he recruited Van Arsdale France, a Training Consultant, who helped to found the _University of Disneyland_ (the precursor to the modern _Disney University_) and develop the first _Disneyland_ Park Employee Orientation Programme. 

France realised that, in order to acheive Disney's goals, new Cast Members needed to be aware of the big picture, to know that they were doing something bigger than themselves. As such, the first new Employee Orientation Programmes focused on the idea that _Disneyland_ Park Cast Members represented Walt Disney to the public, and that, as such, they needed to conduct themselves in a manner that would not only reflect well of them, but also of Walt Disney himself, as well as all of the Disney Organization.

However, after the untimely death of Walt Disney in 1966, and with the impending opening of the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in 1971, it was felt that a different approach was necessary to address the new situation that the Company found itself in. As such, the idea was changed to focus on the fact that Walt had left behind a series of "Traditions" which would continue to guide the Company and it's actions despite his absence. 

It is these fundamental ideas: things such as quality and attention to the details; this core concept that _"We Create Happiness..."_ and make dreams come true for our Guests and Clients, that continue to form the basis for the modern _Traditions_ class and form the backbone of everything we do at the Walt Disney World Company, as well as at The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies.

As to the dress code, all Walt Disney World Co. Cast Members attending _Traditions_ or any other Company Class are expected to be in full compliance with the Non-Costumed Cast Member Guidelines specified in _The Disney Look_.



rhw said:


> Vista Way apartments are closest to what Disney Resort?  Need to make reservations soon.  Thanks



It's a bit of a toss up. Anything close to DTD or the eastern edge of property is within reasonable driving distance. I would probably say your choice of Pop Century, Saratoga Springs, Old Key West, Caribbean Beach, and the Port Orleans Resorts.


----------



## rhw

Thanks for the reply.  Now, are Chatham and Patterson near the same area?  Do the CP students need to bring their own TV?  Is there cable in each room or just in the living room?


----------



## dnoyes

rhw said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Now, are Chatham and Patterson near the same area?  Do the CP students need to bring their own TV?  Is there cable in each room or just in the living room?



Chatham and Patterson are next to each other. If you want a TV you will need to bring one or buy one there. My daughter is at Patterson and they have cable in the bedroom.


----------



## merlib

my3pauls said:


> Mary,
> 
> You might want to do a little research on this.  We're in Columbus, Ohio, and my daughter (and I) are currently full-time students at Franklin University.  If you review the paperwork, this program is considered (and designed to be) a college internship that _most_ colleges consider full-time attendance, if scheduled properly with their college advisor.  In fact, Disney encourages them to be enrolled in online college courses if the classes Disney offers on-site for free can't be transferred for credit to their own school.
> 
> Our college tells us she is the first student of theirs to attend this program.  She will be dual-enrolled (one independent study internship for 4 semester hours at Franklin, and two pre-approved Disney courses for 4 semester hours each).  Though the courses are provided free of charge by Disney (except for books and materials), she will still pay tuition to Franklin for 12 semester hours to maintain full-time college status.  This way, she maintains her financial aid package _and_ her health insurance through us.
> 
> If she's enrolled in college now, or can enroll at a local college of yours, I'd speak to their advisors to see if/how this may work for your child.  I know some colleges already have this program established and can tell you what does/doesn't transfer, or what to enroll in to maintain full-time status.  From what I've learned, each school is different in how they handle this situation.  However, I also believe that the student has to be either approved or referred by his/her college as well.  Again, I may be wrong....just trying to offer some advice from what I've read and learned from my daughter that will be arriving on Jan 11th for her Spring program.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks for your reply re: health insurance.  My DD situation is a little different in that her particular college is specialized (early childhood) and none of the courses that Disney offers can be applied toward her major (Elementary Ed).  She has been researching this since she found out about the program in 9th grade and actually talked to the people at her college before enrolling about this.  So -- even though she will not be able to get credit for her time and Disney, she is determined to do it.

I talked to my benefits manager again, and because we do live in CT there is a state law that says she has to be covered under my health insurance until the age of 26 with two conditions -- fulltime student or living in the state of ct.  Since this is truly an Internship, my benefits managers says she will still be covered under the plan -- she will just loose dental/vision.  We can live with that!

My DD can't wait and I know it will be a wonderful learning experience for her --even without the college credits!


----------



## kmg148

rhw said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Now, are Chatham and Patterson near the same area?  Do the CP students need to bring their own TV?  Is there cable in each room or just in the living room?



In our apartment in Chatham there was not a cable hookup in the bedrooms, only in the living room. You would have to get a splitter and wire it around to get it.


----------



## rhw

thanks, trying to get the little things taken care of.


----------



## rubbergypsy

My son was accepted into the c/p, his check in date is 1/27, he is driving up with his dad to arrive on 1/26.  I will fly in on 1/26-how long should I stay?  We plan on helping him get whatever he needs for the apt.  Do we as parents get to see his living quarters?  Is there anything for parents such as a meeting etc... ? or are they on their own?  Perhaps should we come in earlier or is our date of 1/26 good?  Will we get to see him at all?  Any info helpful.


----------



## Traveliz

rubbergypsy said:


> My son was accepted into the c/p, his check in date is 1/27, he is driving up with his dad to arrive on 1/26.  I will fly in on 1/26-how long should I stay?  We plan on helping him get whatever he needs for the apt.  Do we as parents get to see his living quarters?  Is there anything for parents such as a meeting etc... ? or are they on their own?  Perhaps should we come in earlier or is our date of 1/26 good?  Will we get to see him at all?  Any info helpful.



While he checks in on the 27th they have a tent where the parents can gather - there is a tour of the facilities that goes from there, I think a film running, that sort of thing.

Once he gets his keys you can accompany him to his apartment.  He will have some meetings during the day and next day but yes there is time to see him during the next couple of days.

Liz


----------



## mollay

my3pauls said:


> Mollay,
> 
> My daughter is attending this Spring.  She already wanted to apply, but was even more encouraged once she spoke to others that had completed the program.  Maybe you can find someone for your mom to talk to, or have her read the information on the website.  I believe it's a lot like living in a college dorm, along with working full-time for Disney.  Furthermore, if you ask your college advisor, being able to list this on your resume is a HUGE plus - especially if you are studying anything in the Business, Public Relations, Event Planning, Management, etc...fields.
> 
> If you're on Facebook, there is a young lady named Mandy Cuckler that you may want to contact.  She was in the program, and now live in Florida.  Though I don't personally know her, I sent her a message to ask about her experience.  She's been a GREAT source of encouragement and information for both my daughter and me.
> 
> Good luck!



Hi my3pauls,

Thankyou so much for the response!  I'll certainly look into Mandy Cuckler!  I also was pretty sure this program would look good on my resume -- still deciding a major though -- and I hope I'll get through to my mom soon that this really is a rare oppurtunity.  
Thanks!! I really appreciate it


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

swissfamilyrobinson said:


> I've been reading around on the CP Board, but can't seem to find out what I need to know. I hope someone can help us!!
> 
> Our situation:
> 
> My DD20 just completed her Associates Degree in Music at the local community college this summer. This fall she couldn't decide what to do, so she didn't enroll anywhere. After some career testing/counseling, she had decided to go on to a four year school in the spring to continue her education. However, when we contacted a couple of the schools she was interested in, they said their scholarship money wouldn't be available for spring - she would have to wait until fall (for the department scholarships - not Phi Theta Kappa, etc.)
> 
> So, she has now decided to apply for the Spring 2010 CP at WDW. (Very weird, that she and I thought of it on the same day, unbeknownst to the other!) From what I can gather, you have to be enrolled either FT or PT to enroll in the CP. And it's too late to apply for full term fall semester courses.
> 
> Our questions:
> 
> 1.  Would she be eligible to apply for Spring 2010 CP if she enrolled in a Term II Internet Class at the community college (which begins Oct. 8)?
> 
> 2.  Does she have to be enrolled anywhere for Spring 2010 (college wise) or can she wait until Fall 2010 to continue her studies at a new college?
> 
> I know our situation is convoluted - please let me know if I need to clarify anything! Any help anyone could give us would be most appreciated!!



Just thought I'd give everyone an update - my DD was accepted into the CP into Attractions! She is also headed to Atlanta on Nov. 4 for the Character Performer auditions. 

Thanks to everyone - this board is an invaluable source of information!


----------



## dreamerjlee

merlib said:


> Thanks for your reply re: health insurance.  My DD situation is a little different in that her particular college is specialized (early childhood) and none of the courses that Disney offers can be applied toward her major (Elementary Ed).  She has been researching this since she found out about the program in 9th grade and actually talked to the people at her college before enrolling about this.  So -- even though she will not be able to get credit for her time and Disney, she is determined to do it.
> 
> I talked to my benefits manager again, and because we do live in CT there is a state law that says she has to be covered under my health insurance until the age of 26 with two conditions -- fulltime student or living in the state of ct.  Since this is truly an Internship, my benefits managers says she will still be covered under the plan -- she will just loose dental/vision.  We can live with that!
> 
> My DD can't wait and I know it will be a wonderful learning experience for her --even without the college credits!





I am also a El Ed. major just finishing my student teaching.  There is one class that I saw that could apply to education that talks about learning from your surroundings.  This is a major component for my elementary education program.   I applied for this spring.  If I take a class I will take this one.  I may not take a class because right now I am just ready for graduation in December.


----------



## Praise2Him

swissfamilyrobinson said:


> Just thought I'd give everyone an update - my DD was accepted into the CP into Attractions! She is also headed to Atlanta on Nov. 4 for the Character Performer auditions.
> 
> Thanks to everyone - this board is an invaluable source of information!



Congratulations to your DD - I'm glad it worked out for her! And good luck in the audition. My DD was thinking about going to Atlanta also, but she got her first choice of role (Costuming) so she decided to do that instead, since her major is Fashion Design & Merchandising.


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

Praise2Him said:


> Congratulations to your DD - I'm glad it worked out for her! And good luck in the audition. My DD was thinking about going to Atlanta also, but she got her first choice of role (Costuming) so she decided to do that instead, since her major is Fashion Design & Merchandising.



Thank you! Actually, costuming was my DDs first choice, also - she wants to major in something like Fashion Design or Costume Design. But she likes to act, too, and wants to give the character performer auditions a shot. BTW, we also live in Alabama!


----------



## CP2010Mom

Hello - I'm so happy I found these boards.  I've spent the weekend going through the threads but I still have a couple questions I would like to have answered if someone can help me out. 

1) Are the laundry facilities in each apartment?  If not, where?

2) Some of you mentioned going to Walmart to get things for the apartment.  What types of things are you buying?  My son is driving so we will be bringing the majority of the stuff he needs, I just don't want to forget anything.  He will be bringing bedding, etc.

I know another mom is thinking about flying down after her child/husband drive down.  We were actually thinking of this as well but I just can't get out of my son how long he would want us to stay, if at all.  We will have two kids back home so I don't want to stay long.  I think we may just end up leaving it that my husband drives down with son and flies back late on check-in night.  If anyone thinks my husband should stick around another night, please let me know.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Berlioz70

CP2010Mom said:


> 1) Are the laundry facilities in each apartment?  If not, where?



It varies based on complex. I lived in Patterson and there were a couple buildings throughout the complex dedicated to laundry. I learned quickly that it's always full in the evening, but when I did my laundry at 9am I would have no problem finding a machine. 

I'm pretty sure Chatham is set up the same way, but I believe Vista has laundry in each building. 



CP2010Mom said:


> 2) Some of you mentioned going to Walmart to get things for the apartment.  What types of things are you buying?



FOOD! Walmart has a cheapest food, and with a Disney pay it's the best bang for your buck. Other items I bought right away were the cleaning supplies (trash bags, sponges, windex, etc.) we also purchased a towel rack for the back of the bathroom door, a dry eraser board calendar for the apartment, swifter sweeper, and Brita filter. Those are the things I'm remembering at the moment.



CP2010Mom said:


> 3)I think we may just end up leaving it that my husband drives down with son and flies back late on check-in night.  If anyone thinks my husband should stick around another night, please let me know.



That would be fine - my family stayed until the next day just because the flights were cheaper, but leaving on check-in night would easily be enough time!


----------



## Virgderon

My D is currently in the program- she works at Big Thunder and loves it. Let's see if I can cover a few of the things that have been asked:

At Chatham, your internet is hard wired. So, you have to buy a wireless router if you want internet access without sitting at a desk in the hallway.

I left late in the day on Day1, but I live in Tampa, so I knew I would be back whenever she needed me, and she likes her own space, so it worked out fine.

At least in Chatham, there is a huge difference between the size of the bedrooms and the bathrooms. One bedroom is huge and has a walk in closet, and the other is tiny, has a tiny closet and tiny bathroom. If you get the smaller room, you may need some more storage options. Hooks for the bathroom door, a couple more plastic bins for storage etcc.

Also, if your kid gets the smaller room, be prepared for some resentment of the roomates who got the bigger room. Why Disney has such a difference in the size of the room, with no rent difference, is beyond me.

At Chatham, the laundry is a building away from my Ds, but that does not seem to be an issue. 

The one thing that some of the kids were not prepared for was the dress code. Read it- understand it, and abide by it. If your D has 2 tone hair- make sure to get it all one color before you get there. My Ds roomate had to pay $125 to get her hair color to all one color before she could go to work. She also got sent home for wearing the wrong shoes for training. 

The college program is wonderful, but it's a job. Be prepared to follow the rules on how to look and how to behave- disney is serious about maintaining their brand . For many of the college kids, they struggle to be on time at work. They can't be late to work- if it happens enough, they will get sent home.

If I sound negative, don't worry , I'm not. My D loves the experience and has applied to extend. I'm just putting it out there that it is a job, and one to be taken seriously.


----------



## rbrainerd

My DD just put in for extension as well. She works entertainment costuming at HS and LOVES it. We drove her from MI and flew back home so she could have her car...a huge plus. If you take the bussing system to work, then you have to leave a good hour plus in advance to your shift. She took the bus for about a week to see where she was going then quickly switched to taking her car. She lives at Chatham and has the "small bedroom". She actually likes it cause the cable cord reaches into their room for their TV and also the large room has the clothes closet in the bathroom...not something she likes. We stayed for 4 days after she moved in and had tons of time to spend with her. Along with a Walmart there is a Publix which is really nice and has a larger selection of food items..Walmart can be crazy at times, esp. when move in time comes. Best advice we remember is bring or buy: a mattress pad if not something like a memory foam pad, over the door towel rack, wireless router, computer, and not too many clothes (you won't need them..you live in your "costume" cause you WILL be working). The most important thing, if you want to stay, is to follow the community code and work code. They give you rules (code) when you move in so read them and as far as work, be responsible and things go well. My DD loves it. She gets kinda wore out after 48 hours a week, she's on a 9 day stretch now with some 10.5 hour shifts, but she works with wonderful people so she has no complaints. They basically are like her family for they work together and hang out after work together...and they are regulars, not even CP"S  In short...you will work, you will meet people that you will always remember, and you have a wonderful opportunity to work for a great company. Good luck!


----------



## CP2010Mom

Wow - thanks for the great responses!  rbrainerd, you mentioned bringing a computer.  Will there be a place for the kids to lock them up?  I would hate for it (and other valuables) to be left in the open - even if in their bedrooms.

Thanks again!


----------



## kidcoos3

What if they get sick?  My daughter won't have a car.  Insurance isn't an issue - that's taken care of.  But is there an "urgent care" or something close by?


----------



## Traveliz

kidcoos3 said:


> What if they get sick?  My daughter won't have a car.  Insurance isn't an issue - that's taken care of.  But is there an "urgent care" or something close by?



It's a taxi ride away - not far.

My daughter had a roommate who had to call an ambulance one night also and they took her to Celebration Hospital.

Liz


----------



## rbrainerd

Each person has a locker. My DD has one in the walk-in closet. At first she locked her computer up all the time but now she leaves it out, but only in her room. She and her roommates are very close and have limited visitors. Her roommate did leave hers on the floor one day and the apartment above them had a fire and it set the sprinklers off upstairs. Regardless to say, the water leaked down into their bedroom and onto the floor. After that her computer didn't turn on again .


----------



## kidcoos3

How do the kids get their mail? Do all the students in an apartment share a mailbox? My daughter gets her prescriptions mailed to her and I'm concerned with how that will work.


----------



## dnoyes

kidcoos3 said:


> How do the kids get their mail? Do all the students in an apartment share a mailbox? My daughter gets her prescriptions mailed to her and I'm concerned with how that will work.



If it is sent US Mail she (or any of her roommates) can pick it up at the mailbox. If sent UPS or FedX they deliver it right to her door.


----------



## karliebug

Where do most people buy their groceries? Is the walmart that is nearbuy one that has a grocery section or do most kids go to Publix. I want to get my daughter some giftcards she can use to buy food with.


----------



## Traveliz

karliebug said:


> Where do most people buy their groceries? Is the walmart that is nearbuy one that has a grocery section or do most kids go to Publix. I want to get my daughter some giftcards she can use to buy food with.



My daughter went mostly to Walmart because she lived at Vista -- but if you are in the other complexes the Publix is closer.

Liz


----------



## kikiq

karliebug said:


> Where do most people buy their groceries? Is the walmart that is nearbuy one that has a grocery section or do most kids go to Publix. I want to get my daughter some giftcards she can use to buy food with.



My DD is living in Chatham.  She walks to Publix and takes the bus to Walmart.  I bought gc to both for her.  She rather shop for groceries at Publix because the produce is nicer BUT more expensive.  The Walmart is a super Walmart with everything.  There is a scheduled bus route to Walmart.


----------



## Scully12

> Where do most people buy their groceries? Is the walmart that is nearbuy one that has a grocery section or do most kids go to Publix. I want to get my daughter some giftcards she can use to buy food with.



Publix is ridiculously over priced. I budgeted about$50 a week for groceries, which was fine at Walmart. If I had to go to publix (just because it didn't take as long as getting to Walmart) I could only get maybe 2/3 of my normal food for the same price. (And for a CP without a huge income, thats a hugge difference!)

And I found that Walmart had better produce. What I bought at Publix would wilt or go bad sooner than my Walmart food.


----------



## 1955girl

The Wal Mart has everything and is very reasonable! DD lived in both Chatam and Patterson, but she did have a car.
 Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions about the program from a parent's perspective.


----------



## Praise2Him

1955girl said:


> DD lived in both Chatam and Patterson, but she did have a car.



What are the differences between Chatham & Patterson, and which one did she like the best? I've heard that Patterson is the newest, but the rooms at Chatham are larger.


----------



## 1955girl

Praise2Him said:


> What are the differences between Chatham & Patterson, and which one did she like the best? I've heard that Patterson is the newest, but the rooms at Chatham are larger.



Patterson is newer, and yes the rooms are larger at Chatham, but the biggest plus for Chatam is the bus stop! Patterson doesnt have one, and on rainy days, late nights, and grocey trips, it's much more convenient!


----------



## Sandi

Not a CP mom yet, but DD15 is bound and determined to do the CP.  She had me watch the on-line introduction to it over the weekend.

Do any of you parents or alumni have suggestions for a high school student to lay a good foundation for eventually being admitted to the program?  DD is an excellent student, participates in extra-curriculars, cross country, band, etc.  She is an outgoing "people person" but really wants to major in hard sciences in college.  Seems like most of the CP kids are business and fine arts types.

Looking forward to any suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## Tigerlily724

Sandi said:


> Not a CP mom yet, but DD15 is bound and determined to do the CP.  She had me watch the on-line introduction to it over the weekend.
> 
> Do any of you parents or alumni have suggestions for a high school student to lay a good foundation for eventually being admitted to the program?  DD is an excellent student, participates in extra-curriculars, cross country, band, etc.  She is an outgoing "people person" but really wants to major in hard sciences in college.  Seems like most of the CP kids are business and fine arts types.
> 
> Looking forward to any suggestions.  Thanks



I would encourage her to get work experience in the area she is interested in if possible.  If you dont live near an amusement park it might be hard to get attractions experience but if she coud get a retail or resturant job that would be great for her.  Disney has a high standard of customer service so if she can learn the basics of that it will be easier to transition into a Disney job. If she is interested in being a character I would recomend at least taking an acting class and a dance or movement class.  Its not necessary to have any experience but it certainly helps

Also make it clear to her that she will be working 30 or more hours a week.  While it is a fun program, too many kids go down thinking its going to be a vacation and they end up hating the program and leaving or getting kicked out.


----------



## Sandi

Tigerlily724 said:


> I would encourage her to get work experience in the area she is interested in if possible.  If you dont live near an amusement park it might be hard to get attractions experience but if she coud get a retail or resturant job that would be great for her.  Disney has a high standard of customer service so if she can learn the basics of that it will be easier to transition into a Disney job. If she is interested in being a character I would recomend at least taking an acting class and a dance or movement class.  Its not necessary to have any experience but it certainly helps
> 
> Also make it clear to her that she will be working 30 or more hours a week.  While it is a fun program, too many kids go down thinking its going to be a vacation and they end up hating the program and leaving or getting kicked out.



Thanks.  She has taken dance classes for years and she is trying out for the school musical this year.  The only character she is interested in being is Snow White (would have to be a face character since she likes to talk too much to be otherwise).  Love the suggestion for retail or restaurant work.  That kind of experience can't be beat.


----------



## mebbradley

Sandi said:


> Not a CP mom yet, but DD15 is bound and determined to do the CP.  She had me watch the on-line introduction to it over the weekend.
> 
> Do any of you parents or alumni have suggestions for a high school student to lay a good foundation for eventually being admitted to the program?  DD is an excellent student, participates in extra-curriculars, cross country, band, etc.  She is an outgoing "people person" but really wants to major in hard sciences in college.  Seems like most of the CP kids are business and fine arts types.
> 
> Looking forward to any suggestions.  Thanks




I'm an elementry education student who has a physical sicence and math concentration for middle school  I'm a hopefull CP for 2011 

My mom has know I had plans to do this program since I was 7


----------



## Sandi

mebbradley said:


> I'm an elementry education student who has a physical sicence and math concentration for middle school  I'm a hopefull CP for 2011
> 
> My mom has know I had plans to do this program since I was 7



That's excellent.  So during what year of college will you be doing the CP?  (Middle school was what clinched the science and math for my DD.  She had excellent teachers.)  Good luck in your studies and with getting into the CP.


----------



## mebbradley

I will be doing the program in my junior year, the second semester  

Make sure when she goes to apply for college that she talks to them about the Program and that they will allow her to do the program, if not she will have to do what I am having to do which is to take a "leave of absence" and take 12 credits online.


----------



## merlib

Question for those of you who have had someone do the college program who took a car with them.  Our DD will be checking in on Jan. 25th and will have a car throughout the program.  We can't seem to get a clear answer as to what kind of paperwork we need to provide her so that she gets clearance to have the car in the apartment complex.  Some have said her name needs to be on the insurance card (which it isn't) and others have said she just needs to have proof that she is covered by our insurance.  Can someone clear this up for me?

Thanks in advance!

Mary R.


----------



## glendalais

merlib said:


> Question for those of you who have had someone do the college program who took a car with them.  Our DD will be checking in on Jan. 25th and will have a car throughout the program.  We can't seem to get a clear answer as to what kind of paperwork we need to provide her so that she gets clearance to have the car in the apartment complex.  Some have said her name needs to be on the insurance card (which it isn't) and others have said she just needs to have proof that she is covered by our insurance.  Can someone clear this up for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mary R.



She will need a US Driver's License, Vehicle Registration as well as Proof of Auto Insurance valid in the United States with her name on it.


----------



## merlib

glendalais said:


> She will need a US Driver's License, Vehicle Registration as well as Proof of Auto Insurance valid in the United States with her name on it.



So will a copy of the insurance policy work?  In our state only the person paying the insurance is on the little card that is in the car so that wouldn't work.

Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## my3pauls

Ok, so it's getting closer to my daughter's Jan 11th check in date, and I'm getting nervous...She was considering Patterson, but now that I see there's no bus stop there, I'm concerned for her...We're in Ohio, and her car isn't road worthy enough for the drive, so I'm planning on flying down with her to help her get settled in, and flying back a day or two later.  Just don't have the $$ to book the flight.

So, I have a few questions for parents or CPers that can help..

1.  If she doesn't register her car at check-in, can she do that a few weeks later? (I'm thinking of driving it down after I can afford to repair it at the end of Jan/early Feb)

2.  Is there still no bus stop at Patterson?  How long is the average bus ride to/from housing?

3.  She knows her job is attractions, so I'm wondering if any alums know what kind of shoes she'll need.  I see that it varies based on their job, and we'd like to get them before she leaves if possible.  If it's tennis shoes, I'd like to get her a reliable, comfortable pair for Christmas...

4.  Can anyone give tips/hints of what she really needs to take with her?  I'm concerned about transporting her things if she's not driving....

Any other suggestions?  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## kikiq

my3pauls said:


> Ok, so it's getting closer to my daughter's Jan 11th check in date, and I'm getting nervous...She was considering Patterson, but now that I see there's no bus stop there, I'm concerned for her...We're in Ohio, and her car isn't road worthy enough for the drive, so I'm planning on flying down with her to help her get settled in, and flying back a day or two later.  Just don't have the $$ to book the flight.
> 
> So, I have a few questions for parents or CPers that can help..
> 
> 1.  If she doesn't register her car at check-in, can she do that a few weeks later? (I'm thinking of driving it down after I can afford to repair it at the end of Jan/early Feb)
> 
> 2.  Is there still no bus stop at Patterson?  How long is the average bus ride to/from housing?
> 
> 3.  She knows her job is attractions, so I'm wondering if any alums know what kind of shoes she'll need.  I see that it varies based on their job, and we'd like to get them before she leaves if possible.  If it's tennis shoes, I'd like to get her a reliable, comfortable pair for Christmas...
> 
> 4.  Can anyone give tips/hints of what she really needs to take with her?  I'm concerned about transporting her things if she's not driving....
> 
> Any other suggestions?  THANK YOU!!!



2.  There is no Patterson bus stop.  My DD says the bus rides to and from the job sites is about one hour because the buses make several stops on their routes.  Lesson learned was to have a book and ipod or make new friends.  My DD met several international students that ride the buses the same times she does and practices her French and Chinese.
3.  Getting shoes is chancy if she ends up in Animal Kingdom she will need hiking boot type shoes.  I was very concerned about this and was planning to get shoes when we got there but I had to return home right after I dropped the girls off for check in so had to leave the shoe purchase to my DD.  Shoes for Crews comes to each complex for the CPers to get shoes.
There is time for her to buy shoes before she starts.
4.  Electronics, don't forget charging cords.  Favorite books, blanket/pillow/animal, pictures, comfy clothes to hang out in.  Remember she will be in costume most of the time.  Don't forget her professional clothes that she has to wear for her Disney orientation.  My DD brought 3 outfits that could be interchanged.  She did start in June when it was so hot and she didn't want to do laundry every day.  They will have a chance to shop after their first day's meeting.  There is a bus to Walmart and my DD said that even some of the other CPers parents who weren't their roommates offered to help them out.   

My DD comes home Jan 2 and has had a wonderful time even with a couple of days of homesickness (Being 3000 miles away from home was a first for her.  She did surprise us the weekend after my oldest had her baby, something she had planned when she first was accepted into the program)  Her advice to all new CPers is to experience as much as the Disney program offers in programs, classes AND networking.


----------



## Traveliz

In attractions there are several types of shoes but black tennis shoes are what my daughter has needed for all the attractions she has worked at (Mission Space, It's Tough to be a Bug and Soarin').  She gets the Sketchers ones and there is a Sketcher's outlet at the Prime Outlets not too far from Patterson.

Liz


----------



## sanddune

Parent of a new CP. He starts in Feb.. I was looking for what to pack. Any discounts for rooms in late January.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

sanddune said:


> Parent of a new CP. He starts in Feb.. I was looking for what to pack. Any discounts for rooms in late January.



Here's the packing list I made when i went down for Spring Advantage 09 

CP Packing List
Bedroom/Closet
1. Bedding (twin size)
a. Comforter
b. Blanket
c. Sheets ( a couple sets)
d. Pillow (s)
e. Pillow cases
2. Bed Risers
3. Organizing stuff for under your bed
4. Decorations
5. White board and markers (for roommate messages, etc)
6. Extension Cords (2)
7. Fan (helps drown out sound from roommates and cooling down in summer months)
8. Garbage can/bags
9. TV Tray Table (helps a lot in more than one way)
10. Clothes (business, casual, etc)
11. Shoes (business, athletic, etc)
12. HANGERS!
13. Laundry basket/hamper
14. Laundry soap, etc
15. Swimming Suit, beach towel, etc.
16. Calendar of some sort
17. Curtains
18. Something to wear for spring/winter formal

Bathroom/Linen Closet
1. Shower curtain
2. Shower organizer
3. Toilet seat cover/ Floor mat
4. Air freshner
5. Shampoo, etc anything you use to get ready with
6. Towels (bath and face)
7. Wash cloths
8. Straightner/curling irons
9. Medicine, if any

Kitchen/Living Room
1. Towels and wash cloths
2. Cookie cutters!!
3. Magnets to decorate fridge
4. Masking tape/duct tape/sharpies to help label food
5. Tupaware/paper plates/plastic silverware (trust me!)
6. Sandwhich maker/quesadilla maker, coffee pot
7. Curtains
8. Bean bag chairs
9. Lawn chairs for patio/deck
10. Decorations

Misc
1. Tool set/screw driver
2. Check in paper work
3. Insurance (car, health, dental)
4. Car registration
5. Passport/license/birth certificate
6. DVDs
7. DVD Player
8. Ipod/head phones
9. Computer/charger for laptop (printer if you think you need it)
10. Cell phone/charger


----------



## epfootballcutie04

my3pauls said:


> Ok, so it's getting closer to my daughter's Jan 11th check in date, and I'm getting nervous...She was considering Patterson, but now that I see there's no bus stop there, I'm concerned for her...We're in Ohio, and her car isn't road worthy enough for the drive, so I'm planning on flying down with her to help her get settled in, and flying back a day or two later.  Just don't have the $$ to book the flight.
> 
> So, I have a few questions for parents or CPers that can help..
> 
> 1.  If she doesn't register her car at check-in, can she do that a few weeks later? (I'm thinking of driving it down after I can afford to repair it at the end of Jan/early Feb)
> 
> I believe she can. She will just need the proper paperwork with her and then go to the front office of her complex
> 
> 2.  Is there still no bus stop at Patterson?  How long is the average bus ride to/from housing?
> 
> True that there is no bus stop at patterson, however... the chatham bus stop is literally right across the street. It's really not that big of a deal for most people. And... it depends on the location she will work in. I believe DAK is the farthest away so that bus ride would be the longest... I worked in the resorts, and the 2 resorts closest to the apartments (saratoga springs and old key west) and to get to work it would take about... 1/2 hour or so... to get back it would take about an hour because my specific bus would stop at Vista first and I lived in chatham. The whole bus schedule is crazy as some stop at vista first and some stop at chatham. When she arrives, they will give her a bus schedule so she will be able to find out exactly what's going on. Personally, i was not a fan of getting to work 45 minutes early or 2 minutes late (and therefore racking up 1/2 a point) so that's when i was glad i had a car!!!
> 
> 
> 4.  Can anyone give tips/hints of what she really needs to take with her?  I'm concerned about transporting her things if she's not driving....
> 
> Is shipping some stuff to her an option once she arrives? Or ordering stuff online and doing a site to store option? Check out my list i posted above this of items to pack. I drove, so i could fit a lot more than i would if i was flying. (space savor bags may help you a lot!!!)
> 
> Any other suggestions?  THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Check out my blog about my entire experience!!! You may have to scroll to the bottom and click on "older posts" a couple times to get to the CP related stuff, but people have said they found it helpful, so feel free to check it out!!!
> 
> http://crissadcp09.blogspot.com/



Oh, and good luck to your daughter!!!


----------



## sanddune

Thank You! Love the packing list. Now if I could get my son to bake. I would pack the cookie cutters! 


Does anyone know if there is a paintball field close by to WDW? ( son loves paintball)


----------



## epfootballcutie04

sanddune said:


> Thank You! Love the packing list. Now if I could get my son to bake. I would pack the cookie cutters!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a paintball field close by to WDW? ( son loves paintball)



hahaha. I looked EVERYWHERE for them while I was down there and couldn't find any. My roommates and I had stocked up on jello and were going to make jello jigglers, but... it was hard with no cookie cutters


----------



## Traveliz

sanddune said:


> Thank You! Love the packing list. Now if I could get my son to bake. I would pack the cookie cutters!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a paintball field close by to WDW? ( son loves paintball)



Google paintball in Orlando and it looks like there are a few choices.

Liz


----------



## Scully12

my3pauls said:


> Ok, so it's getting closer to my daughter's Jan 11th check in date, and I'm getting nervous...She was considering Patterson, but now that I see there's no bus stop there, I'm concerned for her...We're in Ohio, and her car isn't road worthy enough for the drive, so I'm planning on flying down with her to help her get settled in, and flying back a day or two later.  Just don't have the $$ to book the flight.
> 
> So, I have a few questions for parents or CPers that can help..
> 
> 2.  Is there still no bus stop at Patterson?  How long is the average bus ride to/from housing?
> 
> 3.  She knows her job is attractions, so I'm wondering if any alums know what kind of shoes she'll need.  I see that it varies based on their job, and we'd like to get them before she leaves if possible.  If it's tennis shoes, I'd like to get her a reliable, comfortable pair for Christmas...
> 
> 4.  Can anyone give tips/hints of what she really needs to take with her?  I'm concerned about transporting her things if she's not driving....
> 
> Any other suggestions?  THANK YOU!!!



2. Like everyone else has said the bus stop is extremely close so that shouldn't be a worry. I work at Hollywood Studios and my bus ride was 30 minutes from the time i got on to the time I got off which included a 10 minutes stop at Vista. The length of the bus ride all depends on where you are going. I didn't have a car but I never had any problems with the buses. 

3. Don't get shoes before you arrive because different locations require different styles. 

4. I flew down to Florida for my program. I flew Southwest so I was allowed to check two bags for no cost. My mom came with me so I checked another two bags under her name (she only had a carry on for the 2 days she was there) and that was enough for me (And I over pack like crrrazy) I even was able to buy a comforter and sheets before hand. Walmart has a site to store option so you can order things online and pick them up at a store of your choosing so I definitely recommend (So many cps arrive at the same time stores quickly sell out of items like foam mattress pads, hangers, sheets)

You can use the vacuum sealed bags to fit more in bags as well (they really do work!)

If you are renting a car while you help her settle in I'd recommend getting together a list of walmarts/targets/bedbathbeyond BESIDES the one closest to the housing sites. THey are so overloaded with CPs at that time. Stores farther away will have more selection and not be so busy!


----------



## Michel Jhon

JUST be fluent in whatever lang u r speaking
say hello to RESpected TEachers&guests

say hye to friends and don't become nervous..


----------



## karliebug

How much cash should my daughter bring down with her? When will they get their first paycheck?


----------



## Joanna71985

karliebug said:


> How much cash should my daughter bring down with her? When will they get their first paycheck?



The amount varies by person, depending on how much they spend. But it is best to bring enough for the first 2 weeks (since you won't really get a good paycheck until Week 3).


----------



## Pecobill

karliebug said:


> How much cash should my daughter bring down with her? When will they get their first paycheck?



I'm bringing about $200.My food will only cost about $40 a week based on my menu for the week.


----------



## ntoeman

Scully12 said:


> I even was able to buy a comforter and sheets before hand. Walmart has a site to store option so you can order things online and pick them up at a store of your choosing so I definitely recommend (So many cps arrive at the same time stores quickly sell out of items like foam mattress pads, hangers, sheets)



What Walmart is it that we can take a CP bus to if we were to try the site to store option? Are there buses to those bed bath and beyonds or where ever else too?


----------



## glendalais

ntoeman said:


> What Walmart is it that we can take a CP bus to if we were to try the site to store option? Are there buses to those bed bath and beyonds or where ever else too?



The C&IP Busses take Participants to the WalMart located on State Road 535 (aka Vineland Road) in Osceola County.

There is also limited service to the Florida Mall on Orange Blossom Trail in Orange County and the Orlando Premium Outlets on Vineland Road in Orange County (which is very near to the Housing Complexes to begin with).


----------



## xbonnie38

Does anyone know what the cab fare would be traveling from Port Orleans French Quarter to Vista Way for check in. My daughter is checking in on Feb 8th...I have a car reserved but if it is cheaper than the almost 150.00 they are quoting me I might just call a cab. Also how much to go to walmart the first day or will they have a bus shuttle to go and do shopping on the first check in day for groceries? Any info would be soooo helpful we (mom and DD) are flying down from upstate ny and will have afew boxes shipped to the hotel so we really need transportation. And one more Q sorry.....does anyone know who we would contact in the event our flight is canceled due to weather (SNOW)...and we cant fly out til the next day ,,anyone have this happen and if you did who did you call in WDW to let them you know you were comming but were delayed due to weather?? This is a biggie seeing we are very close to Buffalo NY and we get walloped sometimes with the snow and I would hate for her to miss out on her program. 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## glendalais

xbonnie38 said:


> Does anyone know what the cab fare would be traveling from Port Orleans French Quarter to Vista Way for check in. My daughter is checking in on Feb 8th...I have a car reserved but if it is cheaper than the almost 150.00 they are quoting me I might just call a cab. Also how much to go to walmart the first day or will they have a bus shuttle to go and do shopping on the first check in day for groceries? Any info would be soooo helpful we (mom and DD) are flying down from upstate ny and will have afew boxes shipped to the hotel so we really need transportation. And one more Q sorry.....does anyone know who we would contact in the event our flight is canceled due to weather (SNOW)...and we cant fly out til the next day ,,anyone have this happen and if you did who did you call in WDW to let them you know you were comming but were delayed due to weather?? This is a biggie seeing we are very close to Buffalo NY and we get walloped sometimes with the snow and I would hate for her to miss out on her program.
> Thanks in Advance!



From _Disney's Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter_ to Vista Way would be about $16.00 one way before tip. From Vista Way to the WalMart on State Road 535 in Osceola County should be approximately $9.00 before tip.

There should be a Bus Service to Publix/WalMart. However, only your daughter would be allowed to board.

If you are delayed arriving in Central Florida due to weather, you should immediately contact Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Florida-Site College Recruiting. You can ring (407) 828-1000, and just follow the voice prompts for College Recruiting.


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

Hi 

I want to do the CP next year, I'm just waiting for the interview in my University. If i get in I'm really thinking about staying at Chatham. I have some questions about it.

1. Do Chatham have a GYM? How is it?

2. What about the walls, i have read that u can hang stuff on the walls but just using 3M tape, if I want to hang a flag, how i do it?  

3. I'm thinking about a 3 Bedroom apartment, What about the fridge space? There is any TVs in the apartment? How many bathroom are in each apartment? 

4. What about a bank account? Do they offer you one? 

Thank You


----------



## Joanna71985

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to do the CP next year, I'm just waiting for the interview in my University. If i get in I'm really thinking about staying at Chatham. I have some questions about it.
> 
> 1. Do Chatham have a GYM? How is it?
> 
> 2. What about the walls, i have read that u can hang stuff on the walls but just using 3M tape, if I want to hang a flag, how i do it?
> 
> 3. I'm thinking about a 3 Bedroom apartment, What about the fridge space? There is any TVs in the apartment? How many bathroom are in each apartment?
> 
> 4. What about a bank account? Do they offer you one?
> 
> Thank You



1. Yes, Chatham has a gym. It's pretty good

2. I guess you could use a thumbtack (I don't really have that much stuff on the walls).

3. I've lived in a 3BR before, and never had any issues with fridge space. There are no TVs (you have to provide your own). There are 3 baths in the 3BR at Chatham and Patterson, and 2 baths in the 3BR at Vista.

4. Yes, Disney offers a bank account


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

Joanna71985 said:


> 1. Yes, Chatham has a gym. It's pretty good
> 
> 2. I guess you could use a thumbtack (I don't really have that much stuff on the walls).
> 
> 3. I've lived in a 3BR before, and never had any issues with fridge space. There are no TVs (you have to provide your own). There are 3 baths in the 3BR at Chatham and Patterson, and 2 baths in the 3BR at Vista.
> 
> 4. Yes, Disney offers a bank account



Thank You


----------



## disneymommyof3

HI Everyone....
My daughter is leaving in just under 2 weeks and I wanted to find out if anyone knows how far away they will have to park from their work location if assigned to a park and if there is security when they are walking to their cars especially at the end of a late shift??
TIA


----------



## glendalais

disneymommyof3 said:


> HI Everyone....
> My daughter is leaving in just under 2 weeks and I wanted to find out if anyone knows how far away they will have to park from their work location if assigned to a park and if there is security when they are walking to their cars especially at the end of a late shift??
> TIA



Cast Member Parking is provided at all _Walt Disney World_ Resort properties. In some cases (particularly at the _Magic Kingdom_ Park), they may be quite some distance from their work location, some cases quite close - it all depends on the Property to which they are assigned.

All Cast Parking Lots are lighted and regularly patrolled by _Walt Disney World_ Resort Security.


----------



## karliebug

My DD's health is iffy right now. She has a chronic illness and is scheduled to arrive Feb. 1 so we are hoping to get her back on track before then. She is currently going on spring advantage and will be there until August 13. If she starts feeling ill again can she cut her program short and end in May with the regular spring students? I guess what I am asking is can she switch from spring advantage to regular spring once she is there.


----------



## glendalais

Based on other people's experience, I would say that the answer to that would generally be no.

She would need to terminate her CP Contract, which would result in a, at best, Restricted Rehire Status with The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies.

However, given her circumstances, she should contact Florida-Site College Recruiting on (407) 828-1000 to discuss your options.


----------



## Kobe

My daughter just started as a new cp cast member.  She has never been away from home, she went to the university close to our home.  She just found out she is on the ride that she told her interviewer she would not be able to do and that is Jungle Cruise.  She is afraid of water and is not as outgoing as you need to be to do the Captain position.  She is out of her mind with worry that they will not change her job.  She is also just a bundle of nerves being away from home and now with this.  She starts her 6 day training today and does not know what to do.  Please, if anyone has any advice for her I would appreciate it.  Please don't tell me to have her suck it up and go for it because that is not an answer.  Thank you....


----------



## Berlioz70

Did she mention it to her COT (coordinator of training)? At the end of her park Orientation class (Once Upon a Time is now) she will meet her COT. That is the person to start the communication with as it might be as easy to just switch her with another CP that is also entering the AD/LIB attractions team. 

Once she gets trained at Jungle it will be hard to move because they do not like to cross train CPs in AD/LIB. She should talk to her COT ASAP!!! Typically the training office's phone number is listed on that paper schedule she got for training. Good luck!!


----------



## Kobe

From what I understand they did things a little different this time around.  She was only told she had AD/LIB up until the end of Once upon a time.  They took them all around the park, showed them everything and didn't tell them what ride they had until the very end.  That was yesterday, Sat at about 3p.m.  At once she told the COT this this was the only ride she told her recruiter that she did not think she could do because of the water and lines that she would have to say.  He said she must go through the 6 days of training before they would consider moving her.  Once she got back to the apartment she tried to call casting, recruiting and everything else she could but everything was closed.  She went to training today and was going to talk to the COT again but he was not too receptive to  listen to her yesterday so I am not sure what is going to happen today.  I tried to call today to the cp recruiting office but everything is of course closed until Monday.  I guess I just feel lost since she has never been away from home.  I want to give her the means to handle this on her own so that she can continue with this wonderful program.  She has been to Disney 15 times so she is not new to the area, I think she just needs to gain some confidence in herself that she can handle change and move forward. Thank you all for listening, it has been hard for me as well.


----------



## Praise2Him

We just got back from taking our DD down to check in on Jan. 6. Everything went great (except it was FREEZING!) We got to Vista Way at 7:30 and were told that they would start letting people in at 8:30, but it was actually 8:00. We walked to the check-in area and took a quick photo outside, but no parents allowed in (already knew that), so went to the Family & Friends tent. Don't expect much here...outside there was a table with the Program Guide for Families (pick up and go) and another table for soliciting DVC memberships. Inside was chairs, coffee & hot chocolate. That's it - no people to actually tell you what to expect or answer questions. 

DD had met some girls on Facebook and arranged to room with them. There are 8 of them in a 4 bedroom at Chatham, and one of the girls' dad is a DISer (Hi mickeymoo!) Very impressed with the apartment - much nicer than I expected! She likes all her roommates and they are getting along very well. 

DD's role is Costuming and she found out that she is in Entertainment Costuming at Hollywood Studios, which is exactly what she wanted, so she's thrilled! 

She did Traditions on Friday, then went to the MK with a roommate and 2 guys she met at the Welcome Party on Thursday (not sure how I feel about that - ha!) 

Everytime I talk to her, she is bubbling over with excitement. My husband says I'm jealous, but I'm not...really! Okay, I do wish I had done the CP when I was in college, but hey, I just may move down there and work at Disney someday. And I am truly happy for my DD and hope that she has the experience of a lifetime!


----------



## Praise2Him

Kobe said:


> I guess I just feel lost since she has never been away from home.  I want to give her the means to handle this on her own so that she can continue with this wonderful program.  She has been to Disney 15 times so she is not new to the area, I think she just needs to gain some confidence in herself that she can handle change and move forward. Thank you all for listening, it has been hard for me as well.



I don't have any advice for you, Kobe, but I just want to say that I'm really sorry this happened and I hope that everything works out for your DD. Hopefully they will move her to somewhere she's more comfortable. I know it's hard being so far away and feeling helpless.  to you!


----------



## Berlioz70

Kobe said:


> At once she told the COT this this was the only ride she told her recruiter that she did not think she could do because of the water and lines that she would have to say.  He said she must go through the 6 days of training before they would consider moving her.



I'm so sorry her COT did not help her, hopefully her trainer was able to help her today. I used to be a trainer in Adventureland and I know my COT would have helped someone immediately if they were in a role they are not comfortable with, especially with a fear of a major part of the attraction. I certainly hope they do not make her complete all 6 days.


----------



## graygables

Praise2Him said:


> Everytime I talk to her, she is bubbling over with excitement. My husband says I'm jealous, but I'm not...really! Okay, I do wish I had done the CP when I was in college, but hey, I just may move down there and work at Disney someday. And I am truly happy for my DD and hope that she has the experience of a lifetime!



My older 2 DDs were the same way on their CPs.  I'll admit it, I WAS jealous, so I went back to grad school to qualify for the program!  I did MY CP Jan '09 (and had to tell the folks at check-in several times that I REALLY was a participant, NOT a parent )  I went on to a management internship and today I start my new role as a statused duty manager.  You just never know where that path will lead... 

I'm glad your DD is settling in


----------



## stephsboys

Hi everyone
Great info Thanks so much  It has helped so much to get ready for this!
My son is checking in for Spring Advantage on the 27th,  I am going down with him and hanging out for a few days to play!! I have couple questions.
I am traveling with my CP kid and my 3 year old  (yes a 3 year old!)   We have read in various places that children are not allowed at the CP housing.  Will I be OK for check in day to have him with me?  I am planning to drop and go and wait to be summond for chauffer duties to grocery store, target etc, but I would like to take the tour and pick up info, but I will have the little man with me.

My son had thyroid cancer last year (he is absolutely fine now - thank God) and is on meds for that and some blood pressure issues.  Does anyone have suggestions about a pharmancy close by or would be better to do mail order??

Typically when do the CP participants start in their role?  I would love to catch a few photos on his first days when he is doing his disney job.

One more thing - have any of you ever ordered grocery delivery for your CP kids?  Suggestions??  We've used Garden Grocer for our Disney trips, but a bit spendy for every week.

Thanks again for the great info
Steph


----------



## Praise2Him

Oops, Steph and I were posting at the same time - this response is to GrayGables (I knew I should've quoted!)

Oh yes, I know your story! I read your blog when I 'met' you on the Homeschool board. (I homeschooled my DD too) I think it's so cool what you've done. I'd love to do the same! Unfortunately, my DH can't retire for 9 more years, but when he does we'd love to move to the Orlando area and work at Disney.


----------



## Praise2Him

stephsboys said:


> Hi everyone
> Great info Thanks so much  It has helped so much to get ready for this!
> My son is checking in for Spring Advantage on the 27th,  I am going down with him and hanging out for a few days to play!! I have couple questions.
> I am traveling with my CP kid and my 3 year old  (yes a 3 year old!)   We have read in various places that children are not allowed at the CP housing.  Will I be OK for check in day to have him with me?  I am planning to drop and go and wait to be summond for chauffer duties to grocery store, target etc, but I would like to take the tour and pick up info, but I will have the little man with me.
> 
> My son had thyroid cancer last year (he is absolutely fine now - thank God) and is on meds for that and some blood pressure issues.  Does anyone have suggestions about a pharmancy close by or would be better to do mail order??
> 
> Typically when do the CP participants start in their role?  I would love to catch a few photos on his first days when he is doing his disney job.
> 
> One more thing - have any of you ever ordered grocery delivery for your CP kids?  Suggestions??  We've used Garden Grocer for our Disney trips, but a bit spendy for every week.
> 
> Thanks again for the great info
> Steph



I don't know the answers to all your questions, but I do know that there wasn't a tour this year. I heard a man asking about it - he said that a couple of years ago his older child did the CP and the families were taken on a tour. The CM didn't know anything about it and there wasn't anything like that this year - just a table to pick up the info. I didn't see any children there, but I wouldn't think it would be a problem to take him with you to pick up the booklet.

At check in, they gave us a 1 day parking pass to get into the apartments. They just waved us in whenever they saw it, so I don't think they would even know if you had a little one in the car. I'm not sure about the rules, though, but I think families are allowed in the housing that one day.

Will your DS have a car? If not, I know the bus runs to WalMart, which has groceries and a pharmacy. I've also heard it may go to Publix (grocery store, but more expensive than WalMart). Also, his roommate(s) may have a car. 

What is your DS's role? Different roles have different training schedules. For example, DD checked in last Wed., had Thurs. off, then Traditions on Fri. (I think that's pretty standard). Her roommates that are in Attractions, Merchandise, etc. had training on Sat. and pretty much started on the job training the next day or two. DD, on the other hand, is in Costuming and had training Sun., Today, and Fri., and is supposed to start on the job training tomorrow (Wed.) Unfortunately, she's in a backstage role, so we'll never get to see her doing her job, but it's what she wanted, so that's okay!

Hope this helped a little bit! Feel free to ask any more questions you have.


----------



## Praise2Him

One more thing I thought of for those going down soon. Make sure your child's birth certificate is not laminated. If it is, make sure you also have their social security card!

Several of my DD's roommates live in states where the original birth certificates are laminated, with the state seal going through the laminate, and Disney would not accept them. Unfortunately, they didn't have their ss cards with them either, and they had to go to the local ss office the next day to get another one. 

Also, don't forget (like we did), that if they are going to have a car, you must give Disney a copy of the insurance policy that shows the child as the designated driver of that car. If you forget, you can have it faxed to them.


----------



## stephsboys

Thanks for the info.  My son is going to be a custodian so he was told he would most likely be in a park - yeah!!!  We talked with a lot of custodians when we were there in November and they were having a great time.  Made him feel a lot better about doing custodial work.  He will definitely be on stage in  a park.  Right now I am planning to fly home on Tuesday so it sounds like he could be in a park over the weekend - cool!


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes, it seems like those who do custodial really like it a lot. Hopefully you'll be able to see him while you're there!


----------



## rubbergypsy

my son is also checking in on the 27th, we arrive on the 26th and are staying at okw.  we are leaving on the 28th.  my son is taking the auto train with his father so he can have his vehicle.  i am flying and leaving my nine year old daughter with relatives.  we will be back for the entire pres week in feb and hopefully will spend some time with my son then.  I was hoping for more than just a table with a pamphlet, oh well, we will take him shopping etc for whatever he needs although with a vehicle he is bringing quite a bit.  he is going to be in the resorts in bell services.  resort unknown at this point.


----------



## Traveliz

rubbergypsy said:


> my son is also checking in on the 27th, we arrive on the 26th and are staying at okw.  we are leaving on the 28th.  my son is taking the auto train with his father so he can have his vehicle.  i am flying and leaving my nine year old daughter with relatives.  we will be back for the entire pres week in feb and hopefully will spend some time with my son then.  I was hoping for more than just a table with a pamphlet, oh well, we will take him shopping etc for whatever he needs although with a vehicle he is bringing quite a bit.  he is going to be in the resorts in bell services.  resort unknown at this point.



When I took my daughter (it was a couple of years ago) they gave tours leaving from the parent's tent.  I went on that and found it very informative.

Liz


----------



## kikiq

rubbergypsy said:


> my son is also checking in on the 27th, we arrive on the 26th and are staying at okw.  we are leaving on the 28th.  my son is taking the auto train with his father so he can have his vehicle.  i am flying and leaving my nine year old daughter with relatives.  we will be back for the entire pres week in feb and hopefully will spend some time with my son then.  I was hoping for more than just a table with a pamphlet, oh well, we will take him shopping etc for whatever he needs although with a vehicle he is bringing quite a bit.  he is going to be in the resorts in bell services.  resort unknown at this point.



Have your son ask for some of the time off NOW before he arrives.  My DD just returned after 7 months.  She asked for time off when we spent the week there in August AND the weekend of her sister's due date which ended up being a week after the baby was born., a surprise for all of us.  Her schedule was either rearranged or she got the days off, but ask NOW!!!  Also, put his name on your Feb reservations in case he wants to go with you to EMHs.  CMs cannot participate in EMH unless they are resort guests.


----------



## rubbergypsy

kikiq said:


> Have your son ask for some of the time off NOW before he arrives.  My DD just returned after 7 months.  She asked for time off when we spent the week there in August AND the weekend of her sister's due date which ended up being a week after the baby was born., a surprise for all of us.  Her schedule was either rearranged or she got the days off, but ask NOW!!!  Also, put his name on your Feb reservations in case he wants to go with you to EMHs.  CMs cannot participate in EMH unless they are resort guests.



he has an annual pass, wouldn't he be able to use that for the emh?  if i put him on the ressie i would have to get him the dining plan as we are dvc members and anyone listed on the ressie has to take the plan.


----------



## Traveliz

rubbergypsy said:


> he has an annual pass, wouldn't he be able to use that for the emh?  if i put him on the ressie i would have to get him the dining plan as we are dvc members and anyone listed on the ressie has to take the plan.



Annual passes won't help with EMH - you have to be a resort guest and have the key card.

Liz


----------



## kmg148

rubbergypsy said:


> he has an annual pass, wouldn't he be able to use that for the emh?  if i put him on the ressie i would have to get him the dining plan as we are dvc members and anyone listed on the ressie has to take the plan.



As long as he has a room key with his name on it for any Disney hotel (DVC or not) he can use his ID to be in the parks at that time. I did it many times as did people I know. He can also have the dining plan, no problem.


----------



## kikiq

rubbergypsy said:


> he has an annual pass, wouldn't he be able to use that for the emh?  if i put him on the ressie i would have to get him the dining plan as we are dvc members and anyone listed on the ressie has to take the plan.



No on the AP, you need a resort key.  Yes, if you have the dining plan, he would have to be on in too.  We did EMH late one night at DHS, they weren't handing out wristbands but they were checking room keys for the attractions.

You have to love your DVC during this time.  We managed 3 short trips and one week stay while my DD was in the CP.  Also was able to get very inexpensive airfares from the west coast.


----------



## rubbergypsy

we will be there for six nights in feb, it would be silly to get the dining plan for him seeing we have no idea when we can see him or not.  I cannot pay $240 for a ghost dining plan.  Makes no sense.  Cannot add  him on ressie if he is not on plan.  Perhaps I can get two keys for my daughter and he can use one.  I can just say she lost hers and they can reprint, no flames please


----------



## Traveliz

rubbergypsy said:


> we will be there for six nights in feb, it would be silly to get the dining plan for him seeing we have no idea when we can see him or not.  I cannot pay $240 for a ghost dining plan.  Makes no sense.  Cannot add  him on ressie if he is not on plan.  Perhaps I can get two keys for my daughter and he can use one.  I can just say she lost hers and they can reprint, no flames please



You can put him on the dining plan but then plan some two credit meals to use up whatever credits he would not use.  We did that last year when we were better off using a package than my daughters hotel discount.

Another option is when you are there after you have checked in on whatever day it is you want him to go to the EMHs with you go to the front desk and tell them your son who lives in town in going to meet you (stay with you?) and you would like a card for him.  We did that on two different occasions with a niece in the area no problem.

I would probably avoid having him use someone else's card because he could get in trouble if found in the park during these hours without proper ID.  

My daughter has a roommate who was fired for something similar (being at the Holiday parties without tickets).

I really don't think you will have any problem adding him after you get there for just the room portion of the visit.  I know DVC does things a little differently but I still think that will doable.

And then your final option would be to just avoid EMH mornings and nights when he is with you.

Liz


----------



## glendalais

rubbergypsy said:


> Perhaps I can get two keys for my daughter and he can use one.  I can just say she lost hers and they can reprint



The thing about that is that if someone discovers that and then discovers that he is also an active Cast Member.....

It isn't unheard of for a Cast Member to be instantly terminated on the spot for something like that, particularly during CP Arrival Seasons, when everyone sorta knows that something like that is going to happen and is on alert for it.

It probably would be best if you just avoid the _Extra Magic Hours_ offering this time around. There will probably be many more chances to take advantage of it, particulary once he discovers the 50% Discount on Resort Rooms .


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

glendalais said:


> The thing about that is that if someone discovers that and then discovers that he is also an active Cast Member.....
> 
> It isn't unheard of for a Cast Member to be instantly terminated on the spot for something like that, particularly during CP Arrival Seasons, when everyone sorta knows that something like that is going to happen and is on alert for it.
> 
> It probably would be best if you just avoid the _Extra Magic Hours_ offering this time around. There will probably be many more chances to take advantage of it, *particulary once he discovers the 50% Discount on Resort Rooms* .



When are the 50% discounts on resort rooms available for incoming CP participants? We are trying to decide where to stay when we bring DD down - at the Holiday Inn Sunspree, or at a resort.


----------



## kmg148

swissfamilyrobinson said:


> When are the 50% discounts on resort rooms available for incoming CP participants? We are trying to decide where to stay when we bring DD down - at the Holiday Inn Sunspree, or at a resort.



Not until they have Hub access. If they knew someone else participating on a CP currently with Hub access, they could book a 40% off Friends/Family room now.


----------



## rubbergypsy

Traveliz said:


> You can put him on the dining plan but then plan some two credit meals to use up whatever credits he would not use.  We did that last year when we were better off using a package than my daughters hotel discount.
> \Another option is when you are there after you have checked in on whatever day it is you want him to go to the EMHs with you go to the front desk and tell them your son who lives in town in going to meet you (stay with you?) and you would like a card for him.  We did that on two different occasions with a niece in the area no problem.
> 
> I would probably avoid having him use someone else's card because he could get in trouble if found in the park during these hours without proper ID.
> 
> My daughter has a roommate who was fired for something similar (being at the Holiday parties without tickets).
> 
> I really don't think you will have any problem adding him after you get there for just the room portion of the visit.  I know DVC does things a little differently but I still think that will doable.
> 
> And then your final option would be to just avoid EMH mornings and nights when he is with you.
> 
> Liz


do not want to get him into trouble so we will prob avoid emh alltogether


----------



## kmg148

rubbergypsy said:


> do not want to get him into trouble so we will prob avoid emh alltogether



Probably the better option, but it doesn't hurt to ask at check-in for him to be added. Since the dining plan is already paid for (assuming), it may work. Doesn't hurt to ask if it is the only option.


----------



## TravisSch

Please NOTE: This is my mom asking this question.

What have you guys heard about the housing in terms of safety, alcohol use, drugs, and sexuality?  She has heard some negatives about the housing complexes.


----------



## Praise2Him

Safety: The complexes are gated with 24 hour security.

Other: It's said that Vista is the party place, Patterson is the quietest, and Chatham is in the middle.

Personally, I believe that, like anywhere else, it's who you hang out with that makes the difference. My DD met her roommates on FB before she went, and deliberately chose girls who had the same values as she does - no partying, no drinking or drugs, no overnight sleepovers, etc. As long as you choose your friends wisely, you'll be fine!


----------



## Scully12

TravisSch said:


> Please NOTE: This is my mom asking this question.
> 
> What have you guys heard about the housing in terms of safety, alcohol use, drugs, and sexuality?  She has heard some negatives about the housing complexes.



It's just like living in a dorm room at a college. Some people party and drink while others opt not too. During my CP I went to parties but my other roommates didn't. The consequences for being caught underage drinking or doing drugs are harsher than college's though because  instead of taking an alcohol edu class you are termed from the program, many times immediately. 

It is safe because you have to sign in people who don't live in that housing complex (so if I have a friend in Chatham who comes to visit me at Vista I'd have to sign them in after 9pm...if they aren't a CP they have to be signed in no matter what time)
The security guards check IDs 24 hours a day. There's also a time that people who don't live in that particular housing complex have to out of it (1am).


----------



## bizeemom4

Hi. My dd started her CP last week at Hollywood Studios. She's been too busy (having fun!) to check on the HUB for hotel discounts for mom.  I was reading the materials that we received in our Parents packet and it says that there may be some blackout dates. We were planning to come for the week of Easter 28th-4/4. Does anyone know if these are blacked out dates for the discount?


----------



## Berlioz70

The room discount does not really announce black out dates - it's all first come first serve (between CMs and regular guests). So if she can even find anything I'd book it fast before it goes away. 

As for her maingate (getting you in the park for free) Easter is typically a block out period - it's the second busiest week of the year (behind Christmas/New Years).

MK is blocked: March 27-April 10
Epcot is blocked: March 29-April 8
DHS is blocked: March 31-April 7
DAK is blocked: March 29-April 7


----------



## bizeemom4

Wow! Thanks for the super quick reply and the useful info! I've been trying to reach her. She said that cell service isn't the greatest at her apt at Patterson. I'll try to get her to book this for me asap!!! Thanks again.


----------



## kidcoos3

Where do most CPers do their banking?


----------



## Toffy

kidcoos3 said:


> Where do most CPers do their banking?



Disney has their own credit union for cast members called Partners, and they actually have ATMs etc backstage at most parks and resorts


----------



## Mickey moos

We are going to be going down to move our DD back at the end of her CP. I was wondering if we can attend her graduation? And if so,is there a limit to the number of guests? 

TIA


----------



## kmg148

Mickey moos said:


> We are going to be going down to move our DD back at the end of her CP. I was wondering if we can attend her graduation? And if so,is there a limit to the number of guests?
> 
> TIA



It's not the type of graduation you might be thinking of. When I did my program, it was 2 different days with the same events on both days. You just pick up your "diploma", mouse ears and can get something to eat. There's different events and games and things. Each participant gets their own ticket. I didn't stay very long. They checked out tickets when we entered.

So no, you won't be able to go. I'm sorry!


----------



## TwistofLemon

kmg148 said:


> It's not the type of graduation you might be thinking of. When I did my program, it was 2 different days with the same events on both days. You just pick up your "diploma", mouse ears and can get something to eat. There's different events and games and things. Each participant gets their own ticket. I didn't stay very long. They checked out tickets when we entered.
> 
> So no, you won't be able to go. I'm sorry!



Oh, please don't spread this around!  I spent a week when my son started in January, and his sister and I are going back in March for another week. She is planning another trip in May, and then I was going back for the big 'finale' in August. Not sure I can justify more time and $$$ if I won't see the festivities....guess I'll have to think about it!


----------



## teacher100

My son is thinking about doing career start in the fall.  He is probably going to apply sometime next week after he gets his letter of recommendation written.  If he gets accepted when do they want him to accept it?  I want him to keep his options open about college as well.  He was going do to the college prgram, but feels career start might work better so he doesn't have to stop classes in the middle of his college career.


----------



## Joanna71985

You have 2 weeks to accept/decline the offer


----------



## teacher100

Joanna71985 said:


> You have 2 weeks to accept/decline the offer



If he were to accept the offer and change his mind later would it hurt his chances in getting in the College Program?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

teacher100 said:


> If he were to accept the offer and change his mind later would it hurt his chances in getting in the College Program?



Nope, not at all.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

teacher100 said:


> My son is thinking about doing career start in the fall.  He is probably going to apply sometime next week after he gets his letter of recommendation written.  If he gets accepted when do they want him to accept it?  I want him to keep his options open about college as well.  He was going do to the college prgram, but feels career start might work better so he doesn't have to stop classes in the middle of his college career.



Your son won't need a letter of recommendation. As far as I know it is no longer required.


----------



## mickey4ever111

The disney college program has been a dream of my daughter since she was about 9 and she is soooo close to that dream of coming a reality!!  I  have gotten so much helpful info here!! alot of my questions  have been answered !!!  She just started her second semester of college.  She goes to a community college here in Maryland and is in the film studies program.  She wants to either be a cinemitographer or a film editer.  So, needless to say she would love to be a CP at MGM (oops...Hollywood studios, still can't get use to that!!)  She wants to be a Photopass Photographer (She loves photography!!)  but she would love to do attractions and be on the Movie ride!   

Ok, so she did the application,e-presentation and than the online interview/gallop test which came back stating she was a "strong candidate" which we were excited about!!  The next day she called to schedule her interview which was last Wednesday!!  She said she thinks she do ok!  They asked her if she would be interested in QSFB  and she said she would "do anything"!!  the person also asked alot of question about Merchandise which I guess it is because she worked at a christian bookstore and has experience in retail!  They also asked her what was her favorite park and she said Hollywood studios!  So, we think if she is accepted she will get either QSFB or merch!  she would rather do Photopass or attractions but she will do anything!!  And she hopes to be at Hollywood studios no matter what she does!!!  Tomorrow will be one week since the interview and based on what we have read online and heard on Youtube that most people heard in about 10days!!  But we aren't going to hold our breath!

Ok, so who has applied for Fall advantage 2010?  My daughter joined the facebook group and has "met" some girls and they are talking about being roomies already!!  

Sorry this was so long!!  I just wanted to introduce myself and give alittle background info!!

Have a great day everyone!!  or should I say "HAVE A MAGICAL DAY"

Laurie


----------



## Kayticheer101

Heyy Im 18 years old and am going into the fall CP. I have a few questions as well. Im not a parent but I was hoping someone could help me out anyway??

Okay here it goes..
1. If i cant bring my car is it bad or harder to just take the buses thes provide? how does that work?

2. What kind of fees are the expecting me to pay, houseing, any others, etc

3. Are CPs full time or part time or does it differ?

4. For housing is it usually cheaper to room with more people or is it the same either way?

I have so many questions on how this all works im so confused.

Thanks


----------



## Praise2Him

mickey4ever111 said:


> The disney college program has been a dream of my daughter since she was about 9 and she is soooo close to that dream of coming a reality!!  I  have gotten so much helpful info here!! alot of my questions  have been answered !!!  She just started her second semester of college.  She goes to a community college here in Maryland and is in the film studies program.  She wants to either be a cinemitographer or a film editer.  So, needless to say she would love to be a CP at MGM (oops...Hollywood studios, still can't get use to that!!)  She wants to be a Photopass Photographer (She loves photography!!)  but she would love to do attractions and be on the Movie ride!
> 
> Ok, so she did the application,e-presentation and than the online interview/gallop test which came back stating she was a "strong candidate" which we were excited about!!  The next day she called to schedule her interview which was last Wednesday!!  She said she thinks she do ok!  They asked her if she would be interested in QSFB  and she said she would "do anything"!!  the person also asked alot of question about Merchandise which I guess it is because she worked at a christian bookstore and has experience in retail!  They also asked her what was her favorite park and she said Hollywood studios!  So, we think if she is accepted she will get either QSFB or merch!  she would rather do Photopass or attractions but she will do anything!!  And she hopes to be at Hollywood studios no matter what she does!!!  Tomorrow will be one week since the interview and based on what we have read online and heard on Youtube that most people heard in about 10days!!  But we aren't going to hold our breath!
> 
> Ok, so who has applied for Fall advantage 2010?  My daughter joined the facebook group and has "met" some girls and they are talking about being roomies already!!
> 
> Sorry this was so long!!  I just wanted to introduce myself and give alittle background info!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!  or should I say "HAVE A MAGICAL DAY"
> 
> Laurie



Good luck to your daughter! I hope she gets just what she wants. My daughter is there now. Her major is Fashion Design and she wanted  Entertainment Costuming at Hollywood Studios, and that's exactly what she got, so it can happen! (She said she would take anything too - she just wanted to be at Disney). I think they try to put people where they prefer, if possible, and even if she's somewhere else, I know she'll love it!

That's great that she's meeting people on FB. My DD did that and is rooming with 7 other girls. They've been there almost 4 weeks, and so far they are all getting along just fine.

I hope you find out soon - the waiting is the hardest part! 



Kayticheer101 said:


> Heyy Im 18 years old and am going into the fall CP. I have a few questions as well. Im not a parent but I was hoping someone could help me out anyway??
> 
> Okay here it goes..
> 1. If i cant bring my car is it bad or harder to just take the buses thes provide? how does that work?
> 
> 2. What kind of fees are the expecting me to pay, houseing, any others, etc
> 
> 3. Are CPs full time or part time or does it differ?
> 
> 4. For housing is it usually cheaper to room with more people or is it the same either way?
> 
> I have so many questions on how this all works im so confused.
> 
> Thanks



I'm sure somebody with more answers than me will come along, but I'll try to help.
1. From what I've heard, the buses are fine. You just have to allow plenty of time to get to work (at least an hour or more). The buses also run to WalMart and a few other places.

2. There's a 1-time fee when you're accepted. I think it's either $100 or $200. You do pay rent for your apartment, but it's taken out of your paycheck before you get it. And of course, you buy your own groceries, etc.

3. I believe CP's are guaranteed at least 30 hours of work, but can be more in busy times.

4. Yes, housing is cheaper with more roommates, but I'm not sure of the exact numbers. There are always 2 people in each bedroom. You can have a 1 bedroom apartment with just you and 1 other girl, all the way up to a 4 bedroom with 7 other girls.

I hope this helps a little bit! There's a lot of info on the website too.


----------



## Joanna71985

Kayticheer101 said:


> Heyy Im 18 years old and am going into the fall CP. I have a few questions as well. Im not a parent but I was hoping someone could help me out anyway??
> 
> Okay here it goes..
> 1. If i cant bring my car is it bad or harder to just take the buses thes provide? how does that work?
> 
> 2. What kind of fees are the expecting me to pay, houseing, any others, etc
> 
> 3. Are CPs full time or part time or does it differ?
> 
> 4. For housing is it usually cheaper to room with more people or is it the same either way?
> 
> I have so many questions on how this all works im so confused.
> 
> Thanks



1. It is possible to get along without a car (I've done it for all of my CPs). It can be a pain at times, but usually is fine. The buses go to all 4 parks, the resorts, Downtown Disney, Walmart, and other places.

2. You pay a $100 fee when you accept the offer. After that, you don't have to pay anything (outside of rent), unless you take any Disney classes.

3. CPs are technically full-time, but don't get any of the FT benefits. CPs are guaranteed 30 hours, but can work more. So far, my average is around 40-45 hours a week.

4. It's cheaper to room with more people. The cheapest is Vista (I believe it's around $79). Then it's $84 for Chatham 3/4 bedrooms, $85 for Patterson 3 bedrooms, $94 for Chatham 1/2 bedrooms, and $95 for Patterson 1/2 bedrooms.



mickey4ever111 said:


> The disney college program has been a dream of my daughter since she was about 9 and she is soooo close to that dream of coming a reality!!  I  have gotten so much helpful info here!! alot of my questions  have been answered !!!  She just started her second semester of college.  She goes to a community college here in Maryland and is in the film studies program.  She wants to either be a cinemitographer or a film editer.  So, needless to say she would love to be a CP at MGM (oops...Hollywood studios, still can't get use to that!!)  She wants to be a Photopass Photographer (She loves photography!!)  but she would love to do attractions and be on the Movie ride!
> 
> Ok, so who has applied for Fall advantage 2010?  My daughter joined the facebook group and has "met" some girls and they are talking about being roomies already!!
> 
> Sorry this was so long!!  I just wanted to introduce myself and give alittle background info!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!  or should I say "HAVE A MAGICAL DAY"
> 
> Laurie



That would be awsome if she got GMR. I'm currently working there, and love it so much. I'm currently on Spring 2010, but I'm considering extending until Aug (unless I try to go FT in May instead).


----------



## Kayticheer101

Praise2Him said:


> Good luck to your daughter! I hope she gets just what she wants. My daughter is there now. Her major is Fashion Design and she wanted  Entertainment Costuming at Hollywood Studios, and that's exactly what she got, so it can happen! (She said she would take anything too - she just wanted to be at Disney). I think they try to put people where they prefer, if possible, and even if she's somewhere else, I know she'll love it!
> 
> That's great that she's meeting people on FB. My DD did that and is rooming with 7 other girls. They've been there almost 4 weeks, and so far they are all getting along just fine.
> 
> I hope you find out soon - the waiting is the hardest part!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure somebody with more answers than me will come along, but I'll try to help.
> 1. From what I've heard, the buses are fine. You just have to allow plenty of time to get to work (at least an hour or more). The buses also run to WalMart and a few other places.
> 
> 2. There's a 1-time fee when you're accepted. I think it's either $100 or $200. You do pay rent for your apartment, but it's taken out of your paycheck before you get it. And of course, you buy your own groceries, etc.
> 
> 3. I believe CP's are guaranteed at least 30 hours of work, but can be more in busy times.
> 
> 4. Yes, housing is cheaper with more roommates, but I'm not sure of the exact numbers. There are always 2 people in each bedroom. You can have a 1 bedroom apartment with just you and 1 other girl, all the way up to a 4 bedroom with 7 other girls.
> 
> I hope this helps a little bit! There's a lot of info on the website too.





Thanks for all that info  

My other questions were how does it work out with your college. How would i go about getting it credited for the classes im going to take at disney "university"? Im confused on how all that works out???


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Kayticheer101 said:


> Thanks for all that info
> 
> My other questions were how does it work out with your college. How would i go about getting it credited for the classes im going to take at disney "university"? Im confused on how all that works out???



You don't have to take classes if you don't want to. The classes are actually held at the apartment complexes if you do take them. Some colleges offer credit for taking the Disney classes and others don't. My college wouldn't but in order to find out if your college offers credit I would talk to a councler or an internernship professor.


----------



## Kayticheer101

epfootballcutie04 said:


> You don't have to take classes if you don't want to. The classes are actually held at the apartment complexes if you do take them. Some colleges offer credit for taking the Disney classes and others don't. My college wouldn't but in order to find out if your college offers credit I would talk to a councler or an internernship professor.



Okay so i talk to the counselor or internship professor at my college? then they will contact disney or i just give them my completed disney classes later and then they add them on?


----------



## kidcoos3

My daughter just started her CP this week.  What can you tell me about these payroll cards?  I don't want her to be paying fees to access her paycheck.  What has been your CPers' experiences?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Kayticheer101 said:


> Okay so i talk to the counselor or internship professor at my college? then they will contact disney or i just give them my completed disney classes later and then they add them on?



You talk to them and they will determine if they will give you credit for anything you might do. Then you have to follow up on your own either with paperwork that you need to get filled out down there, or whatever your school may do, if they even accept credits. A lot don't. Mine wouldn't. There are schools that will give you credits and you might be able to transfer them, but I would pull up or print out the webpage that has all the info on the CP website, and go over that with whoever you talk to at your school.


----------



## Berlioz70

kidcoos3 said:


> My daughter just started her CP this week.  What can you tell me about these payroll cards?  I don't want her to be paying fees to access her paycheck.  What has been your CPers' experiences?



I set my paycheck up with direct deposit to my hometown bank. Before that I would have to deposit my checks into an ATM.


----------



## glendalais

kidcoos3 said:


> My daughter just started her CP this week.  What can you tell me about these payroll cards?  I don't want her to be paying fees to access her paycheck.  What has been your CPers' experiences?



The *PaychekPLUS! Elite Visa Payroll Cards* issued to Florida-Site College and International Program Participants are similiar to the Benefits Card which many US States now issue to those receiving Public Assistance Benefits (EBT/"Food Stamps", Temporary Cash Assistance, etc.).

Participants will have the funds from their weekly pay deposited onto the card, and can then perform one of the following transactions per week at no charge:

Money Order Purchase (from any USPS Post Office or _Walmart_ location)
ATM Withdrawal (from any Partners Federal Credit Union or Allpoint Network ATM)
Online transfer to a US-, Puerto Rico- or US Territory-based Bank or Credit Union Account.
Cash Withdrawal at any Partners Federal Credit Union branch.

After that, they can use their Payroll Card for domestic purchases, with or without Cash Back, at no charge. Most other transactions, however, will incur fees, which are outlined in the Cardholder Agreement distributed to all Participants.


----------



## jckson

its really well and good for parents because the questions of ll relevant to student all can easily discussing and got more idea about them.
It is great.


----------



## mickey4ever111

My daughter is getting so discouraged because a few people who interviewed the same day got acceptance emails!!   I know she will be devastated if she didn't get in!!   This has been one of her dreams since she was about 9!!  

I have been reading that alot of people that got accepted got there first choice for roles!!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Praise2Him

mickey4ever111 said:


> My daughter is getting so discouraged because a few people who interviewed the same day got acceptance emails!!   I know she will be devastated if she didn't get in!!   This has been one of her dreams since she was about 9!!
> 
> I have been reading that alot of people that got accepted got there first choice for roles!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



I know it's hard, but tell her not to be discouraged yet. My DD was pended last fall and was really discouraged, but a few weeks later she was accepted AND got her first choice role!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

mickey4ever111 said:


> My daughter is getting so discouraged because a few people who interviewed the same day got acceptance emails!!   I know she will be devastated if she didn't get in!!   This has been one of her dreams since she was about 9!!
> 
> I have been reading that alot of people that got accepted got there first choice for roles!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



I have also heard that they were sending out emails by region- so maybe the people she knows live in other areas and just received their emails first.


----------



## ZeroToHero

mickey4ever111 said:


> My daughter is getting so discouraged because a few people who interviewed the same day got acceptance emails!!   I know she will be devastated if she didn't get in!!   This has been one of her dreams since she was about 9!!
> 
> I have been reading that alot of people that got accepted got there first choice for roles!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



I don't think anyone has heard in Maryland yet - and don't forget, your mail may be delayed because of that freak snowstorm!

It's been almost three weeks (three weeks tomorrow) for me, and I haven't heard a peep. So she's not alone!


----------



## MrsPiglet

Hi all, My DD has been accepted for merchadising.  She is so excited.  She has been on facebook and found roomies.  At this point my concern is How much money do they need to bring with them?  How long is it before they get their first paycheck?


----------



## dnoyes

MrsPiglet said:


> Hi all, My DD has been accepted for merchadising.  She is so excited.  She has been on facebook and found roomies.  At this point my concern is How much money do they need to bring with them?  How long is it before they get their first paycheck?



She will need enough money to last for a couple weeks. Her first check will be very small after rent is taken out for the first two weeks.


----------



## bopnopper9

MrsPiglet said:


> Hi all, My DD has been accepted for merchadising.  She is so excited.  She has been on facebook and found roomies.  At this point my concern is How much money do they need to bring with them?  How long is it before they get their first paycheck?



It depends on how much she's bringing from home.  She'll need enough for two weeks worth of groceries, toilet paper, shower stuff, etc. as well as enough for a pair of shoes and possibly some socks.  

Many locations require you to have a specific type of shoes/socks to work there.  Usually said shoes can be found at Wal-mart for about $20 (mine were fifteen, I believe) and the socks were another $10 or so.

If you want an actual number, it really depends, but I started out with $150 and I was fine.  However, I drove down and brought a lot of stuff in the car with me (soap, shampoos, some snacks, bedding, cleaners, etc.)  I would probably recommend $150 as the minimum but $200-$300 to have spending/play money as well.

The first real, usable pay check will be about two weeks after she arrives.  Hope this helped!


----------



## tiggeraholic

Any parent remotely interested in DVC, the time to buy is when your child is in the college program.  If you have any questions feel free to PM me .


----------



## Praise2Him

tiggeraholic said:


> Any parent remotely interested in DVC, the time to buy is when your child is in the college program.  If you have any questions feel free to PM me .



Possibly, but not necessarily. Several of my DD's roommates parents own DVC and it's great. We don't, but remember, this is probably the only time you can get rooms at a 50% discount (if your child stays with you). We usually stay value or moderate, but last week we were able stay at Beach Club, club level because of the great discount we got.


----------



## glendalais

Praise2Him said:


> Possibly, but not necessarily. Several of my DD's roommates parents own DVC and it's great. We don't, but remember, this is probably the only time you can get rooms at a 50% discount (if your child stays with you). We usually stay value or moderate, but last week we were able stay at Beach Club, club level because of the great discount we got.



He's actually referring to the Cast Member discount on _Disney Vacation Club_ memberships, which as a courtesy is extended to the parents of Disney Internship Programs Participants. 

It's actually a pretty nice discount - currently 20% off as of the time of this post. And you can continue to receive discounted hotel rooms even if your child does not remain with The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies after their program ends.


----------



## DisneyWatchMan

glendalais said:


> He's actually referring to the Cast Member discount on _Disney Vacation Club_ memberships, which as a courtesy is extended to the parents of Disney Internship Programs Participants.
> 
> It's actually a pretty nice discount - currently 20% off as of the time of this post. And you can continue to receive discounted hotel rooms even if your child does not remain with The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies after their program ends.



I'm not sure what you mean by "you can continue to receive discounted hotel rooms even if your child does not remain with the The Walt Disney Company".


----------



## Traveliz

DisneyWatchMan said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "you can continue to receive discounted hotel rooms even if your child does not remain with the The Walt Disney Company".



I think the poster means by buying into DVC you are continuing to receive discounted hotel rooms - the value of a CRO rented DVC room is much higher than what an owner pays over the long haul.

Liz


----------



## Praise2Him

glendalais said:


> He's actually referring to the Cast Member discount on _Disney Vacation Club_ memberships, which as a courtesy is extended to the parents of Disney Internship Programs Participants.
> 
> It's actually a pretty nice discount - currently 20% off as of the time of this post. And you can continue to receive discounted hotel rooms even if your child does not remain with The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies after their program ends.



Oh wow, that's interesting. I did not know that. Pretty nice!


----------



## blessedby3

Im new to this forum as I have a dd who is intrested in doing the CP.  I started reading through this thread, but thought I would post a couple of questions.  
My dd is a sophomore at Liberty University right now.  She was wanting to do the spring 2011 cp, but Liberty says she has to have 18 credit hours in her major (journalism) under her belt before doing the cp.  She wont have that many so she will probably have to do fall 2011.  
She will also have to take a couple of online classes during her cp so she will still graduate on time.  
As far as costs, what will she have to put money out for?  I know there is housing and food, but are there any others?  How much money does a typical CP make in a week?  
Will she be able to get us a discount at Disney for hotel when we visit and park tickets if we choose to go?
I think I remember reading that some people found roomates over facebook.  Can someone point me in the right direction to find lots of facebookers who are doing the program?  (is there a "group"?)
We are going to try and get to a seminar at Virginia Tech next month to get more questions answered.  Does anyone have a child from Liberty University that has done this? Does anyone have a  child majoring in Journalism?  If so what job were they given to go along with that field?

Thanks for any help you can give me.  This is overwheming to say the least.


----------



## Cara6190

I was accepted for the Fall Advantage program! I just got the e-mail today. I'm going to be a custodian! I actually think that will be good for me, so I'm excited!


----------



## dnoyes

blessedby3 said:


> Im new to this forum as I have a dd who is intrested in doing the CP.  I started reading through this thread, but thought I would post a couple of questions.
> My dd is a sophomore at Liberty University right now.  She was wanting to do the spring 2011 cp, but Liberty says she has to have 18 credit hours in her major (journalism) under her belt before doing the cp.  She wont have that many so she will probably have to do fall 2011.
> She will also have to take a couple of online classes during her cp so she will still graduate on time.
> As far as costs, what will she have to put money out for?  I know there is housing and food, but are there any others?  How much money does a typical CP make in a week?
> Will she be able to get us a discount at Disney for hotel when we visit and park tickets if we choose to go?
> I think I remember reading that some people found roomates over facebook.  Can someone point me in the right direction to find lots of facebookers who are doing the program?  (is there a "group"?)
> We are going to try and get to a seminar at Virginia Tech next month to get more questions answered.  Does anyone have a child from Liberty University that has done this? Does anyone have a  child majoring in Journalism?  If so what job were they given to go along with that field?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.  This is overwheming to say the least.



My daughter went to summer school to get extra credits before she did the CP. It also helped to keep her on our insurance.

She will need enough money to last the first few weeks until she gets a real check. Most make around $1000+ a month and rent (the only bill they pay) is $300 and up depending where you pick to live.

Once in the CP she can get you a Disney Resort room 40% off (50 if she stays with you) and yes she can get you guest tickets for up to 3 people at a time.

Can't help you with the Facebook thing.

There isn't a internship for journalism in the CP. She would have to agree to one of the roles offered. Go to the Disney World College Program site and look at the selections. My daughter did Merch at the HS and loved it.

Good luck it's a lot to learn


----------



## Joanna71985

Cara6190 said:


> I was accepted for the Fall Advantage program! I just got the e-mail today. I'm going to be a custodian! I actually think that will be good for me, so I'm excited!



Congrats!


----------



## stephsboys

Cara6190 said:


> I was accepted for the Fall Advantage program! I just got the e-mail today. I'm going to be a custodian! I actually think that will be good for me, so I'm excited!



Congratulations!!  My son has been working as a custodian for about a month and he loves it~~  Lots of interaction with guests and he has gotten to work at a lot of different locations in EPCOT and now he is going to work at ESPN Sports Complex during Spring Training.  He is really excited - he's a huge baseball fan!!

It may not sound like the most glamorous job, but it has been great for him!
Good luck!


----------



## Bengel033

Cara6190 said:


> I was accepted for the Fall Advantage program! I just got the e-mail today. I'm going to be a custodian! I actually think that will be good for me, so I'm excited!



Good job, Ill be there for fall advantage too!


----------



## beautygirlsmom

My daughter interviewed a week ago Friday, and got her invitation today!  She is QSFB, and super excited!  She is going to be a Fall Advantage start.

She already lives in an Orlando apartment as a student at UCF, so moving her shouldn't be too much trouble.  Our biggest problem is going to be storing all of her stuff!  Her apartment now is pretty big (3 BR/3 BA), and they have a ton of stuff in the kitchen.  We'll be filling up a garage or two, I think 

She'd love to hear other experiences, and can be found on FB as Brighid Lora.

Sounds like just more reason for us to visit WDW!


----------



## glendalais

beautygirlsmom said:


> My daughter interviewed a week ago Friday, and got her invitation today!  She is QSFB, and super excited!  She is going to be a Fall Advantage start.
> 
> She already lives in an Orlando apartment as a student at UCF, so moving her shouldn't be too much trouble.  Our biggest problem is going to be storing all of her stuff!  Her apartment now is pretty big (3 BR/3 BA), and they have a ton of stuff in the kitchen.  We'll be filling up a garage or two, I think
> 
> She'd love to hear other experiences, and can be found on FB as Brighid Lora.
> 
> Sounds like just more reason for us to visit WDW!



If she already lives in Central Florida and is a UCF student, Program Operations may be amenable to allowing her to refrain from moving into Company Housing and just commute to work on a normal basis. She would continue to be eligible for the other "benefits" of the program (classes, etc.), but wouldn't have up to go through the hassle of moving.

You would just need to contact them and ask.


----------



## DisneyCDE

To blessedby3

DS is hoping to do Spring Advantage 2011 and has found a Facebook group. Am enclosing the link

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=272325548167

Hope this helps


----------



## lilosurf11

wrong post haha, sorry!


----------



## mebbradley

DisneyCDE said:


> To blessedby3
> 
> DS is hoping to do Spring Advantage 2011 and has found a Facebook group. Am enclosing the link
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=272325548167
> 
> Hope this helps



Yup, that is the Spring Group! I actually created it after the creator of the original group left so we could have a group we could change! haha


----------



## DisneyDame27

Hi all! I am so glad I found you!  My son just got his email for the fall.  This is a dream come true for him.  He starts 8/23 and will be doing something at the park entrances.  Anyway we will be heading down for a scouting trip June 6.  Don't think we'll be able to find any details out obviously but kinda want to drive around etc.  We are DVC members and still have points to use.  

Got any advice for us rookies?

PS - anybody on FB?


----------



## Traveliz

DisneyDame27 said:


> Hi all! I am so glad I found you!  My son just got his email for the fall.  This is a dream come true for him.  He starts 8/23 and will be doing something at the park entrances.  Anyway we will be heading down for a scouting trip June 6.  Don't think we'll be able to find any details out obviously but kinda want to drive around etc.  We are DVC members and still have points to use.
> 
> Got any advice for us rookies?
> 
> PS - anybody on FB?



We were down there in between the time my daughter was accepted and the time she checked in on a trip and we took time to drive over to the different apt complexes.  You can't get in but you can see enough from the outside to get an idea of where you might want to live and also see what is availble in the neighborhood.

We also talked to alot of the CMs with colleges on their nametags as we were buying things and standing in line.

Liz


----------



## ZeroToHero

He's Main Entrance Operations? I would ask the people working the turnstiles, the parking lot people, etc, what they think of their role. They're probably what he's doing. And yes, always talk to current College Programmers.

And if he wants to get in touch with people he'll be meeting while down there, here is the fall group.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=40093307155&ref=ts


----------



## DisneyDame27

ZerotoHero - I will be honest we haven't really talked about what the email said.  I'm waiting for him to come home from school.  He's at school right now in Boston and will be coming home to Oxford at Easter.  I've visited the websit etc., but I am finding more answers here - especially from people like you who have provided this thread with so much information.  

I joined the Fall group on FB so look for me.......I think you will be able to find me..........also a DIS unplugged fan etc.

Again please keep the posts coming - I usually don't post much, I am a stalker and find myself reading more than posting.


----------



## ZeroToHero

hahaha - no worries! What school in Boston, may I ask? I know there are a lot, but I go to school in Boston too, so I might know him.


----------



## DisneyDame27

He will be graduating from AI - The New England Institute of Art - graphic design.  The school is  on RT 9 in Brooklyn just down the street from Fenway.  His dorm is up on Comm. Ave.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Ohh, okay. I know people at New England School of Art & Design, but not Institute of Art.

Not as small of a world as I thought it was.


----------



## kt-scarlett

glendalais said:


> He's actually referring to the Cast Member discount on _Disney Vacation Club_ memberships, which as a courtesy is extended to the parents of Disney Internship Programs Participants.



Wow, I didn't know this! I've been thinking about adding a VERY small contract onto our membership but now I'll wait till DD starts the CP. Tell me, is this discount available to just the Internship Participants or to all in the College Program? <fingers crossed>


----------



## ZeroToHero

kt-scarlett said:


> Wow, I didn't know this! I've been thinking about adding a VERY small contract onto our membership but now I'll wait till DD starts the CP. Tell me, is this discount available to just the Internship Participants or to all in the College Program? <fingers crossed>



Those are one and the same. The Internship Participants also could include Career Start and the International Programmers.


----------



## kt-scarlett

ZeroToHero said:


> Those are one and the same. The Internship Participants also could include Career Start and the International Programmers.



Ah, okay. Thanks! I was confused because I thought you were referring only to the folks in the Professional Internship Program This is great that we, the parents of CPers, can get a DVC discount.


----------



## mickey4ever111

WE ARE DOING THE DISNEY HAPPY DANCE!!  

My daughter applied the day apps came out on Jan. 20th had phone interview on Jan. 27th.  Got a thank you email for interview a couple days later and never heard anything after that!  She called about 3 weeks ago and they told her she was pending!  than on March 8th we went to a college presentation and spoke to the recruiter who told her she should have got something by email!  So, she called this past Thursday 3/11 and they said and I quote "you should be getting something for YOUR Fall advantage program"  so needless to say she thought that sound like good news and sure enough in the mail yesterday was her PURPLE FOLDER!!  I told her that it was worth the loooooooong wait 

I am very surprised that she got photopass because I know it is very competitive!!  But she is a film/photography major so I think that has alot to do with it!!  

So, are there any parents out there that have kids doing photopass now or past photopass CP parents that can give some tips or answer some questions?

I heard that Photopass needs to wear White sneakers, is this true and do they have to have a certain brand?  I would love to get her a pair or two to break in before she goes!!

Any other tips or suggestions would be great!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Praise2Him

Congratulations! I know how excited you are 

I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with Photopass, but I do think they ~try~ to place the students in the area of their major (I know it's not always possible). My DD is a Fashion Design major and is in Costuming (her first choice), also after being pended for several weeks.

My tip would be to read this whole thread! I know it's long, but there's a lot of good information in it. Then ask any other questions you might have - it's overwhelming and I didn't really even know what to ask! But I'll be glad to answer any questions that I can.


----------



## Cesilie

Praise2Him said:


> Congratulations! I know how excited you are
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with Photopass, but I do think they ~try~ to place the students in the area of their major (I know it's not always possible). My DD is a Fashion Design major and is in Costuming (her first choice), also after being pended for several weeks.
> 
> My tip would be to read this whole thread! I know it's long, but there's a lot of good information in it. Then ask any other questions you might have - it's overwhelming and I didn't really even know what to ask! But I'll be glad to answer any questions that I can.



i wish mine was relative to my major, altho disneyland doesn't really have anything biological related there :l I got QFSB which wasn't even a choice of mine....


----------



## MaryPoppins86

mickey4ever111 said:


> WE ARE DOING THE DISNEY HAPPY DANCE!!
> 
> My daughter applied the day apps came out on Jan. 20th had phone interview on Jan. 27th.  Got a thank you email for interview a couple days later and never heard anything after that!  She called about 3 weeks ago and they told her she was pending!  than on March 8th we went to a college presentation and spoke to the recruiter who told her she should have got something by email!  So, she called this past Thursday 3/11 and they said and I quote "you should be getting something for YOUR Fall advantage program"  so needless to say she thought that sound like good news and sure enough in the mail yesterday was her PURPLE FOLDER!!  I told her that it was worth the loooooooong wait
> 
> I am very surprised that she got photopass because I know it is very competitive!!  But she is a film/photography major so I think that has alot to do with it!!
> 
> So, are there any parents out there that have kids doing photopass now or past photopass CP parents that can give some tips or answer some questions?
> 
> I heard that Photopass needs to wear White sneakers, is this true and do they have to have a certain brand?  I would love to get her a pair or two to break in before she goes!!
> 
> Any other tips or suggestions would be great!!  Thanks!!



Congrats to your DD on her acceptance. As far as photopass photographer goes, I don't know much about that role. But here is a link to a current cp, who happens to be a photopass photographer. Hope this helps.
http://marinawdwcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## nltroxell

Are the discounts on rooms available to us if we go down a few days before my daughter has to check in.  If so, how do you get them.  Is there a code? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ZeroToHero

nltroxell said:


> Are the discounts on rooms available to us if we go down a few days before my daughter has to check in.  If so, how do you get them.  Is there a code? Thanks for any info.



No, she needs to have already started working. However, room-only & package discounts are available for you guys if that helps - it won't be as good as a discount, but it's something.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Edit: accidently posted in the wrong thread!!


----------



## mickey4ever111

MaryPoppins86 said:


> Congrats to your DD on her acceptance. As far as photopass photographer goes, I don't know much about that role. But here is a link to a current cp, who happens to be a photopass photographer. Hope this helps.
> http://marinawdwcp.blogspot.com/



Thank you sooo much for posting this link!!   Very helpful!!

Ok, so here are some more questions..........

1. What kind of socks are photopass suppose to wear?

2.  Do both Chatham and Patterson bedrooms have their own bathrooms?

I am sure I will have more questions but I am now off to Chipotle for lunch!!!

Laurie


----------



## Joanna71985

mickey4ever111 said:


> Thank you sooo much for posting this link!!   Very helpful!!
> 
> Ok, so here are some more questions..........
> 
> 1. What kind of socks are photopass suppose to wear?
> 
> 2.  Do both Chatham and Patterson bedrooms have their own bathrooms?
> 
> I am sure I will have more questions but I am now off to Chipotle for lunch!!!
> 
> Laurie



1. They wear white socks

2. All 3 Patterson sizes and Chatham 1-3 bedrooms have a bathroom for each bedroom (Chatham 4-bedrooms have 2.5 baths).


----------



## epfootballcutie04

mickey4ever111 said:


> WE ARE DOING THE DISNEY HAPPY DANCE!!
> 
> My daughter applied the day apps came out on Jan. 20th had phone interview on Jan. 27th.  Got a thank you email for interview a couple days later and never heard anything after that!  She called about 3 weeks ago and they told her she was pending!  than on March 8th we went to a college presentation and spoke to the recruiter who told her she should have got something by email!  So, she called this past Thursday 3/11 and they said and I quote "you should be getting something for YOUR Fall advantage program"  so needless to say she thought that sound like good news and sure enough in the mail yesterday was her PURPLE FOLDER!!  I told her that it was worth the loooooooong wait
> 
> I am very surprised that she got photopass because I know it is very competitive!!  But she is a film/photography major so I think that has alot to do with it!!
> 
> So, are there any parents out there that have kids doing photopass now or past photopass CP parents that can give some tips or answer some questions?
> 
> I heard that Photopass needs to wear White sneakers, is this true and do they have to have a certain brand?  I would love to get her a pair or two to break in before she goes!!
> 
> Any other tips or suggestions would be great!!  Thanks!!



Congrats to your daughter!! I had a few really good friends who were photopass and most of them absolutely loved it. I was thinking about applying again for fall photopass, but decided that something else was more of a priority in my life at the moment---anyyway lol... 

A word of advice that I heard from my photopass friends, make sure your daughter drinks a lot of water whenever possible. For fall advantage, you will be there over the HOT HOT HOT summer months and the photopass people I knew worked on Main Street at MK and in Animal Kingdom... 2 of probably the hottest areas to work. The MK people said the sun just beats down on you HARD when you are on the black pavement and it's easy to feel totally exhausted after a while. 

Other than that they said it was a lot of fun!! 

Good luck


----------



## kidcoos3

Can the CP kids use the Epcot Clinic if they get sick?


----------



## glendalais

kidcoos3 said:


> Can the CP kids use the Epcot Clinic if they get sick?



No.

Use of the _Center for Living Well_, located in the _Epcot_ Cast Member Parking Lot, is limited to those Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies covered by a CIGNA Health Insurance Benefit (mostly Full Time Cast Members).


----------



## wdwmaw

A friends daughter has been accepted to the CP Fall program. They have never been to Disney so they are looking to me for help. I don't know where to start planning for a CP parents vacation. They plan on going down for 1 night in Aug. to get their daughter settled in, 4 nights in Oct. during our fall break to experience Food and Wine festival, and then the whole family in Dec  to finish out her time spent in the world.

Can anyone help with discounts they would qualify for like room/ tickets for her parents.Also, during their travel how much time can they expect to have with their daughter. I am doing their dining plans and don't even know if she could even join them. Thank you so much for all your help with this. I am so jealous of all you parents, you must be so proud.


----------



## Traveliz

wdwmaw said:


> A friends daughter has been accepted to the CP Fall program. They have never been to Disney so they are looking to me for help. I don't know where to start planning for a CP parents vacation. They plan on going down for 1 night in Aug. to get their daughter settled in, 4 nights in Oct. during our fall break to experience Food and Wine festival, and then the whole family in Dec  to finish out her time spent in the world.
> 
> Can anyone help with discounts they would qualify for like room/ tickets for her parents.Also, during their travel how much time can they expect to have with their daughter. I am doing their dining plans and don't even know if she could even join them. Thank you so much for all your help with this. I am so jealous of all you parents, you must be so proud.



For the trip to take her there - they will just need to make a reservation with a discount available to the general public - after that they can have their daughter make room reservations for them using her discount - if she stays with them it will be a bit better of a discount as well.  She can do that after she gets settled in.

For dining plans I always make my reservations assuming my daughter can come and if she can't we show up with one less - never a problem.  Seriously.

If she wants she can ask for time off when they are there - well for the middle trip anyway; for the end of the program she will most likely not be able to take off.  We all went in December though and still spent a fair amount of time with my daughter and she stayed with us so she was there overnights anyway.

Liz


----------



## newdrama12

wdwmaw said:


> A friends daughter has been accepted to the CP Fall program. They have never been to Disney so they are looking to me for help. I don't know where to start planning for a CP parents vacation. They plan on going down for 1 night in Aug. to get their daughter settled in, 4 nights in Oct. during our fall break to experience Food and Wine festival, and then the whole family in Dec  to finish out her time spent in the world.
> 
> Can anyone help with discounts they would qualify for like room/ tickets for her parents.Also, during their travel how much time can they expect to have with their daughter. I am doing their dining plans and don't even know if she could even join them. Thank you so much for all your help with this. I am so jealous of all you parents, you must be so proud.



They MIGHT be able to get two full days with her each trip. It will depends on where her location is and how the staffing happens to be. As for discounts, she will be able to get CM discounts on room/tickets and possibly meals as well, once she starts work.


----------



## ZeroToHero

If she can't get the days off by putting in for them, she could always try to trade them away on the HUB.


----------



## kikiq

wdwmaw said:


> A friends daughter has been accepted to the CP Fall program. They have never been to Disney so they are looking to me for help. I don't know where to start planning for a CP parents vacation. They plan on going down for 1 night in Aug. to get their daughter settled in, 4 nights in Oct. during our fall break to experience Food and Wine festival, and then the whole family in Dec  to finish out her time spent in the world.
> 
> Can anyone help with discounts they would qualify for like room/ tickets for her parents.Also, during their travel how much time can they expect to have with their daughter. I am doing their dining plans and don't even know if she could even join them. Thank you so much for all your help with this. I am so jealous of all you parents, you must be so proud.



My DD was in the 09 Fall Advantage, arrived in June and left in December.

In August, I would suggest that they book one of the non disney hotels close to the checkin complex.  Drawing a blank right now, but I'm sure someone will tell you the hotels.  They are close and inexpensive.

In October, have their daughter book as soon as she can the dates needed.  When I went in October, I stayed one night at POP with my DD's discount then used our DVC points.  Her daughter can ask NOW for days off in October.  My DD was able to have 3 days off with me.  She also surprised us in early November by flying home to see her new niece.  Just had to work a lot of days together to get those days off.  When they make the reservations, be sure her DD puts her name on the ressie.  CPs cannot go into the parks during EMHs unless they are resort guests.

In December, do not expect to get time off.  Again book those rooms as soon as she is eligible to make ressies.  My DD had no days off between Christmas and NY.  She was off NY day and left Jan 2. We came 4 days before Christmas, my DD only had 1 day off and stayed in the room with us.  Her name was on the reservation.

Her DD will be able to get her family into the parks, but she has to be there to go in with them and it's a limited number.  

My DD says "It was the best thing that I never knew I needed".


----------



## kmg148

Traveliz said:


> For dining plans I always make my reservations assuming my daughter can come and if she can't we show up with one less - never a problem.  Seriously.



It is always much easier to drop down in your party size than increase, so this is a great tip!


----------



## newdrama12

I forgot to mention.....she will also have a Main gate pass which will allow her to get 3 people in the park 6 times a year. But she will only be able to use the pass once a day. The people who she gets in, will receive one day park hopper tickets that they can use for the day.


----------



## DisneyWatchMan

When we took our daughter down for the CP in January, we stayed at the Buena Vista Suites for $89 per night with a free full breakfast.  The hotel is located about 2 minutes away from the Vista apartments where they all checked in at 8:00 am.


----------



## wdwmaw

Thank you so much everybody for all your great info. She is so excited and we will also be there in Oct. and can't wait to see her.

 In August I was going to have them stay on property using general public discount, so parents can use magical express to get to airport and she would not have to bother driving over there. 

Oct. trip they planned on going to parks 4 days, mainly for F&W festival. I think they should just let her get them park admission on those days and use her discount for room.

 In December they should just get a room, buy tickets and go from there. Are there black out dates on rooms through the holidays?


----------



## Praise2Him

There are 6 days of admission on her pass, so if they use it 4 days in Oct. there will still be 2 days left for Dec. (not sure how many days they'll be there?)

I don't think it's been mentioned that the discount on rooms is greater if the CP stays in the room with them. We were glad for our DD to stay with us, because even on the days she worked, we got to see her before and after.

They get a discount on most table service meals, but not counter service. Definitely include the CP on the ADR's just in case. Always ask about discounts. Beaches & Cream did not give it even though it's table service, but Pepper Market did, even though it's not owned by Disney. They do add an automatic gratuity when using the CM discount.

Our DD had to work most days we were there the first time and the most challenging part was park admission. We had to go to DHS where she works and enter the park with her, then hop to the park we really wanted to go to that day. Not too bad, just a little time consuming.


----------



## glendalais

Praise2Him said:


> They get a discount on most table service meals, but not counter service. Definitely include the CP on the ADR's just in case. Always ask about discounts. Beaches & Cream did not give it even though it's table service, but Pepper Market did, even though it's not owned by Disney. They do add an automatic gratuity when using the CM discount.



Actually, Cast Members do receive discounts at select Florida-Site Quick Service Restaurants, such as those at the Resorts (which includes Pepper Market, which is actually a Disney-owned-and-operated Restaurant) and at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park. The full list is available through internal sources.

Table Service Cast Member Discounts are subject to availability. In order to ensure that the discount is applied, Cast Members must make the dining reservations through the Company's internal system, available on The Hub, or by contacting Cast Member Reservations. They cannot be made by contacting Disney Dining or through DisneyWorld.com.


----------



## wdwmaw

glendalais said:


> Actually, Cast Members do receive discounts at select Florida-Site Quick Service Restaurants, such as those at the Resorts (which includes Pepper Market, which is actually a Disney-owned-and-operated Restaurant) and at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park. The full list is available through internal sources.
> 
> Table Service Cast Member Discounts are subject to availability. In order to ensure that the discount is applied, Cast Members must make the dining reservations through the Company's internal system, available on The Hub, or by contacting Cast Member Reservations. They cannot be made by contacting Disney Dining or through DisneyWorld.com.



Thank you I will have them some dining plans made and as soon as she starts work I will have her try and get the same ADR's and cancel the ones I make for them.


----------



## wdwmaw

Praise2Him said:


> There are 6 days of admission on her pass, so if they use it 4 days in Oct. there will still be 2 days left for Dec. (not sure how many days they'll be there?)
> 
> I don't think it's been mentioned that the discount on rooms is greater if the CP stays in the room with them. We were glad for our DD to stay with us, because even on the days she worked, we got to see her before and after.
> 
> They get a discount on most table service meals, but not counter service. Definitely include the CP on the ADR's just in case. Always ask about discounts. Beaches & Cream did not give it even though it's table service, but Pepper Market did, even though it's not owned by Disney. They do add an automatic gratuity when using the CM discount.
> 
> Our DD had to work most days we were there the first time and the most challenging part was park admission. We had to go to DHS where she works and enter the park with her, then hop to the park we really wanted to go to that day. Not too bad, just a little time consuming.





Thanks for the clarification on the tickets.


----------



## wildviper

My daughter has been accepted to the Summer CP. She is very excited and we are very proud of her. There is one potential conflict. Her sister and only sibling graduates from high school on Thursday, June 10. She starts the CP June 1. Will they allow her a brief leave to come home to attend the graduation? We would fly her back and forth to MN so she would miss, at most, two days.


----------



## glendalais

wildviper said:


> My daughter has been accepted to the Summer CP. She is very excited and we are very proud of her. There is one potential conflict. Her sister and only sibling graduates from high school on Thursday, June 10. She starts the CP June 1. Will they allow her a brief leave to come home to attend the graduation? We would fly her back and forth to MN so she would miss, at most, two days.



It's one of those things that's simply not likely. Particularly so close to her start date.

I would suggest she ring Florida-Site College Recruiting on (407) 828-1000 and discuss the issue with them. They might be able to offer possible remedies.


----------



## Praise2Him

glendalais said:


> Actually, Cast Members do receive discounts at select Florida-Site Quick Service Restaurants, such as those at the Resorts (which includes Pepper Market, which is actually a Disney-owned-and-operated Restaurant) and at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park. The full list is available through internal sources.



See, that's why you should always ask! When did Disney take over Pepper Market? I know I've read on these boards for years that it was independently owned, but we did notice that they now have the same refillable mugs as other resorts when we were there a few weeks ago. Last year they still had the old CS resort mugs.



glendalais said:


> Table Service Cast Member Discounts are subject to availability. In order to ensure that the discount is applied, Cast Members must make the dining reservations through the Company's internal system, available on The Hub, or by contacting Cast Member Reservations. They cannot be made by contacting Disney Dining or through DisneyWorld.com.



I didn't know this. I made our ADRs on the Disney website and we just asked the server when we got there if there was a cast member discount. I guess we just got lucky that they were available for us!

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## kmg148

Praise2Him said:


> I didn't know this. I made our ADRs on the Disney website and we just asked the server when we got there if there was a cast member discount. I guess we just got lucky that they were available for us!
> 
> Thanks for clarifying!



The dining system for CMs is fairly new. It didn't start exactly when online reservations came into place.


----------



## platinumcruzer

Does anyone know whether or not the interns are eligible for the same cruise discounts cast members are?


----------



## epfootballcutie04

platinumcruzer said:


> Does anyone know whether or not the interns are eligible for the same cruise discounts cast members are?



Yes we are. I can't remember the amount of the discount, but it was a nice one. A lot of my friends went on a cruise (or two) during our CP.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep - but all CMs must work for the company 90 days before becoming eligible. The discounts vary based on season, the best deals are the space available. They sell super cheap rooms to CMs a week or two out when other people haven't purchased them yet. If you're looking at booking something further into the future, the Florida Resident discount is sometimes better.



Praise2Him said:


> I didn't know this. I made our ADRs on the Disney website and we just asked the server when we got there if there was a cast member discount. I guess we just got lucky that they were available for us!!



The new system says that you can always try to get your discount, but if it was not booked with the cast member discount then the restaurant has the right to refuse it. Some restaurants always give it (for example Germany), but others have rules and will not (for example, many will not give it during busy dinner hours). It never hurts to try though!!


----------



## Kayticheer101

About the cruises. The only discounts we get are posted on the hub website. Someone said right now the cast discount is onboard credit. Which is still awesome  judging by your name your a platinum castaway member?? me too  were going on one on saturday! its the trans and med. We are gonna be on it for a month. Im too excited. Plus its the magics last voyage since its not returning from spain. The dream is coming soon! ahh cant wait!


----------



## Iris

Praise2Him said:


> I didn't know this. I made our ADRs on the Disney website and we just asked the server when we got there if there was a cast member discount. I guess we just got lucky that they were available for us!
> 
> Thanks for clarifying!



Actually, when I was still a CM and had HUB access, I still went through Dining for reservations.  I usually would ask if they knew of any cast discounts for that particular restaurant and they would inform me if they had specific hours for the discount.  They said to just show my ID to the server when we order.  I never had an issue.  When we visit now and invite my best friend to dine with us, we usually pay for the meal but she gets the cast discount applied to the entire meal.  I have found that dinning is pretty good about cast discounts provided they actually offer them.  Some restaurants have the discount before a certain time and some for lunch only.  It varies.


----------



## glendalais

Iris said:


> Actually, when I was still a CM and had HUB access, I still went through Dining for reservations.  I usually would ask if they knew of any cast discounts for that particular restaurant and they would inform me if they had specific hours for the discount.  They said to just show my ID to the server when we order.  I never had an issue.  When we visit now and invite my best friend to dine with us, we usually pay for the meal but she gets the cast discount applied to the entire meal.  I have found that dinning is pretty good about cast discounts provided they actually offer them.  Some restaurants have the discount before a certain time and some for lunch only.  It varies.



Yea, it's a fairly recent change.

The old system of Blockout Dates and Blockout Times was basically tossed out the window (though there are still sometimes special Lunch-only or Breakfast-only offers floating around). It's all decided by computer now how many tables are allowed daily for CM Discounts and whatnot.

Now and days, if you don't book ADRs with Cast Discount, the restaurant is only supposed to give it if they're accepting walk-ups at the time you were seated. Otherwise they're not. 

Some servers haven't been following the polices, but Food & Beverage Operations is cracking down on those Cast Members and taking steps to ensure compliance with the new system.


----------



## red

Has anyone had a child who had to apply to the collage program at Disneyland several times before they were accepted? My son has applied twice and they really led him to believe he would be accepted this time by telling him he was a strong canidate and sending a letter saying his acceptance was pending a final decision. But no, just another rejection letter. I am really disenchanted with the way they run the program. He could not find out the dates the program would be from, ex: Jan ? to ?? and if it would be full time. Could he be getting rejected due to the fact that he does not have any previous job experience? I thought the program was to help collage students out and give them job experience and tools to market themselves in the future. Does anyone know what is the most times someone has applied before being accepted at Disneyland? Should he not apply again? He has waited around for two rejections now, I don't know if he will have the chance again to put his life on hold to go to work at Disneyland. He needs advice and I don't know weather to encourage him trying again. HELP!


----------



## glendalais

Unfortunately, operating circumstances mean that California-Site Disney Internships and Programs opportunities are very limited, numbering no more than several hundred per term.

Perhaps he would be interested in applying for DI&P opportunities in Florida at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, where opportunities are more numerous. Or he could also pursue a Casual Temporary position with the _Disneyland_ Resort. This would allow him to work only during peak attendance periods, which mostly coincide with school holidays.

Information on the Florida-Site _Disney College Program_ is available at http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/ while information regarding employment opportunities at the _Disneyland_ Resort is available at http://www.disneyland.jobs/.


----------



## ZeroToHero

red said:


> Has anyone had a child who had to apply to the collage program at Disneyland several times before they were accepted? My son has applied twice and they really led him to believe he would be accepted this time by telling him he was a strong canidate and sending a letter saying his acceptance was pending a final decision. But no, just another rejection letter. I am really disenchanted with the way they run the program. He could not find out the dates the program would be from, ex: Jan ? to ?? and if it would be full time. Could he be getting rejected due to the fact that he does not have any previous job experience? I thought the program was to help collage students out and give them job experience and tools to market themselves in the future. Does anyone know what is the most times someone has applied before being accepted at Disneyland? Should he not apply again? He has waited around for two rejections now, I don't know if he will have the chance again to put his life on hold to go to work at Disneyland. He needs advice and I don't know weather to encourage him trying again. HELP!



*(Most of what I am saying is Disney World related, but it's pretty much the same for Disneyland, as far as I know.)*

He can't find solid dates because the dates change depending on when you get accepted and when you go down (and the year). For instance, this Fall, we can go down anytime during August, and even the first day of September, but everyone goes home January 7th (with Fall Advantage going home January 3rd).

WDW is full time. It says on the WDW website that you are guaranteed 30 hours, and will get more during peak periods. That's full-time work, and I am 99.99% positive Disneyland is the same, if not the exact same hours. They wouldn't expect you to be able to live if you were doing 10 hours a week. Disneyland does make you take classes though.

ETA: Just checked the website. Disneyland says 28 hours is common during non-peak.

The program is to give Disney cheap labor, while helping out students' resumes at the same time (but the first priority is the main priority, because it still is a business).

Disneyland accepts far fewer applicants than Disney World - any chance he'd be willing to apply there? I only applied for Disney World, and it took me three times to get in. 

I was rejected straight out once, realized how awful my interview was after reflecting on it, and tried again the next semester. This time, however, I applied two weeks before the deadline, so I got pended, but then did not get accepted, the same as your son, and finally, this time, with my better interview and early application, got in!

In the end, it's a job, like every other one. They don't have space for everyone who applies, and even though they will be invaluable to you later in life, you have to make yourself invaluable to them. Sit down with him and talk about his interview in a few weeks or months. See if you can figure out what he might have said that can be fixed, or shouldn't have brought up - I know my first interview I said how I had a complete lack of experience in this, so I'm sure they'd train me for this situation, but I would do _________.

Of course I have a complete lack of training, I've never worked for Disney before! So the next time, I just said what I'd do in that situation.

I hope it works out for your son, in Disneyland or in Disney World! Maybe he could get a summer job to help improve his prospects? I don't know if they look for that, but it couldn't hurt!


----------



## Luv2Diz

red said:


> Has anyone had a child who had to apply to the collage program at Disneyland several times before they were accepted? My son has applied twice and they really led him to believe he would be accepted this time by telling him he was a strong canidate and sending a letter saying his acceptance was pending a final decision. But no, just another rejection letter. I am really disenchanted with the way they run the program. He could not find out the dates the program would be from, ex: Jan ? to ?? and if it would be full time. Could he be getting rejected due to the fact that he does not have any previous job experience? I thought the program was to help collage students out and give them job experience and tools to market themselves in the future. Does anyone know what is the most times someone has applied before being accepted at Disneyland? Should he not apply again? He has waited around for two rejections now, I don't know if he will have the chance again to put his life on hold to go to work at Disneyland. He needs advice and I don't know weather to encourage him trying again. HELP!



My son just finished the CP at Disney World in January.  I can tell you that students can get in without having had another job first.  He didn't have any prior work experience - also meaning he had never interviewed before.  He and I spent a couple hours the weekend before his phone interview practicing interview questions.  He didn't feel like he had the greatest interview because he was so nervous - but he did get accepted on his first try!  He did Custodial at Hollywood Studios and loved the entire CP experience.  In fact, he is thinking about going back to work for Disney when he gets his degree in a couple more years!  Good luck to your son.


----------



## vway2552

red said:


> Has anyone had a child who had to apply to the collage program at Disneyland several times before they were accepted? My son has applied twice and they really led him to believe he would be accepted this time by telling him he was a strong canidate and sending a letter saying his acceptance was pending a final decision. But no, just another rejection letter. I am really disenchanted with the way they run the program. He could not find out the dates the program would be from, ex: Jan ? to ?? and if it would be full time. Could he be getting rejected due to the fact that he does not have any previous job experience? I thought the program was to help collage students out and give them job experience and tools to market themselves in the future. Does anyone know what is the most times someone has applied before being accepted at Disneyland? Should he not apply again? He has waited around for two rejections now, I don't know if he will have the chance again to put his life on hold to go to work at Disneyland. He needs advice and I don't know weather to encourage him trying again. HELP!




I can tell you a little about the pending letter. did your son apply when the application first came out?  They can only take a limited number of people for the Disneyland CP. They try to keep it full, and not eveybody that is accepted will end up going. So they send out the pending letters. when the look at the numbers, and see how many spots they have due to people not coming, they will send out acceptance letters to those that received pending letters. basically it sounds like your son would have got it but maybe applied a little to late and not enough people declined your offer.  have him try again, and even try for the Disney World CP in Florida.  Many more spots to be filled there!


----------



## dotty dot

hi all can I ask again about the cm discount - my daughter is doing the international cp from june until sep 3 and we are going out to visit her for her last week ( as she will have her 21st bday out their ) and we will be staying till the 11 sep as a bit of a family holiday. We are hoping she can book us a room on disney and even a cruise for our first week / her last week in work and for all of us for the week between 3-11 sep. My question is can she book discount rooms for us all to stay in until sep 11th even though she will stop being a cm on the 3rd sep - will she still get the discounts as long as it is booked on the hub before she finishes? or should i just bite the bullet and book here before we go and get the free dinning plan they have on offer. any help would be great- thank you


----------



## kmg148

dotty dot said:


> hi all can I ask again about the cm discount - my daughter is doing the international cp from june until sep 3 and we are going out to visit her for her last week ( as she will have her 21st bday out their ) and we will be staying till the 11 sep as a bit of a family holiday. We are hoping she can book us a room on disney and even a cruise for our first week / her last week in work and for all of us for the week between 3-11 sep. My question is can she book discount rooms for us all to stay in until sep 11th even though she will stop being a cm on the 3rd sep - will she still get the discounts as long as it is booked on the hub before she finishes? or should i just bite the bullet and book here before we go and get the free dinning plan they have on offer. any help would be great- thank you



She will only need to show the ID at check-in, I've never been asked to show it any other time, so you wouldn't have a problem leaving after that date. She can book using the discount for the room only past that end date, because any other things such as dining reservations will require her to show her ID to get a discount. But if you are just referring to the hotel, you can book that before your end date, even if it goes past your end date, if that makes sense.

I would still book the free dining and find out what the terms are (how early you have to cancel with a full refund), since you never know what the availability is by the time she gets down there. At least you would have a backup plan.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Hi there, I see there are three apartment complexes for the college program. 

1. At what point during the application process does the student choose which complex he/she would like to stay in? 

2. Let's say the student has their heart set on Patterson, for expample. How likely is it that the student will be placed in the apartment complex of their choice? 

Thnx!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Hi there, I see there are three apartment complexes for the college program.
> 
> 1. At what point during the application process does the student choose which complex he/she would like to stay in?
> 
> 2. Let's say the student has their heart set on Patterson, for expample. How likely is it that the student will be placed in the apartment complex of their choice?
> 
> Thnx!



All the apartment stuff is handled when you check into the program not during the application process.
If you have your heart set out on Patterson, my suggestion would be to arrive at check in early.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

MaryPoppins86 said:


> All the apartment stuff is handled when you check into the program not during the application process.
> If you have your heart set out on Patterson, my suggestion would be to arrive at check in early.


 
Thanks for the info! Good to know. 

I have more questions.  On move-in day, do they have shuttles that take the student and their luggage to, let's say, Patterson, from Vista Way check in? I'm just wondering if any parents out there, or students moving in by themselves, have attempted to move in without a rental car or their own car. I know the Disney park/resort transpo buses do not allow luggage on them, so wasn't sure if they have shuttles that will allow luggage? Or is a taxi best? I'm not sure of the layout and how close one complex is to another when lugging belongings, so just trying to get a general idea. 

DD is unsure about applying, but being a planner, I like to know things ahead of time. 

tink


----------



## kikiq

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Thanks for the info! Good to know.
> 
> I have more questions.  On move-in day, do they have shuttles that take the student and their luggage to, let's say, Patterson, from Vista Way check in? I'm just wondering if any parents out there, or students moving in by themselves, have attempted to move in without a rental car or their own car. I know the Disney park/resort transpo buses do not allow luggage on them, so wasn't sure if they have shuttles that will allow luggage? Or is a taxi best? I'm not sure of the layout and how close one complex is to another when lugging belongings, so just trying to get a general idea.
> 
> DD is unsure about applying, but being a planner, I like to know things ahead of time.
> 
> tink



When my DD checked in, I had to leave earlier than originally planned.  I dropped her off at Vista Way and the bus took all the room mates to Chatham to their apartment.  If you are coming the day of check in from the airport, there is a Disney arranged discounted shuttle service.  One of my DD's room mates came in that way.  The CPs drop off their luggage in a holding area and then go check in, parents go to the family tent and when they finish their check in, they pick up their luggage and either take the bus or if you have a car drive to your apartment.  

We're from California, it was the first time my DD was that far away from home for an extended period.  We were VERY impressed with the check in and security Disney has in place in all the apartment complexes.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

kikiq said:


> When my DD checked in, I had to leave earlier than originally planned. I dropped her off at Vista Way and the bus took all the room mates to Chatham to their apartment. If you are coming the day of check in from the airport, there is a Disney arranged discounted shuttle service. One of my DD's room mates came in that way. The CPs drop off their luggage in a holding area and then go check in, parents go to the family tent and when they finish their check in, they pick up their luggage and either take the bus or if you have a car drive to your apartment.
> 
> We're from California, it was the first time my DD was that far away from home for an extended period. We were VERY impressed with the check in and security Disney has in place in all the apartment complexes.


 
Thank you for the reply. So it sounds like they do have a shuttle/bus that takes students and their luggage from check-in at Vista to another complex, if they are staying in Chatham or Patterson. 

Oh boy, that brings me to more questions. Are parents allowed to ride this shuttle/bus with the student, from Vista check-in to either Chatham or Patterson to get them settled before parents leave for good? How far of a walk is it from Vista check-in, to the farthest DCP apartment complex? Is it walkable? thnx


----------



## heartofdisney

Hi. I have a daughter starting community college this fall. She is planning to take the first semester there,and then apply to the CP for the spring semester before she transfers over to a 4 year college.She is hoping that this extra time will help her to figure out what she would like to major in.Of course I have alot of questions and concerns. I have been reading some of the posts here and have learned alot,but there are way too many for me to spend reading each one,and so if this questions has been already answered,I apologize. I would like to know exactly what sort of areas my daughter could apply to work in. Are all areas of entertainment open for the CP?  I ask because my daughter is a dancer,and that is what she is hoping to do while in the CP. She also has another opportunity as a dancer somewhere else,but prefers to try for the CP first.Before she applys however, I would like to know if Disney uses students in the CP in the parades or shows,ect? What exactly are the areas in the program offered to select from?


----------



## illini4princess

Most of the information I've gleaned about the Entertainment CP role has been from this thread. 

For Entertainment, Disney uses a color coding system that indicates a person's level and what types of roles they are able to go into. This includes students who are doing the CP. So theoretically, a CP student who has a high color for dancing and/or acting would be eligible for more performance-type roles.

More info on the color codes: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24065851&highlight=color#post24065851
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23043085&highlight=color#post23043085
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35721369&postcount=847
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35701045&postcount=838

However, from most of what I've read, CP Entertainment majorly consists of face and fur characters. Not because students are less talented necessarily, but because their employment will be such short term. Disney might not see such a point in spending weeks prepping a student for a show when they will only be in Orlando for 4 1/2-7 months.


----------



## heartofdisney

illini4princess said:


> Most of the information I've gleaned about the Entertainment CP role has been from this thread.
> 
> For Entertainment, Disney uses a color coding system that indicates a person's level and what types of roles they are able to go into. This includes students who are doing the CP. So theoretically, a CP student who has a high color for dancing and/or acting would be eligible for more performance-type roles.
> 
> More info on the color codes: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24065851&highlight=color#post24065851
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23043085&highlight=color#post23043085
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35721369&postcount=847
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35701045&postcount=838
> 
> However, from most of what I've read, CP Entertainment majorly consists of face and fur characters. Not because students are less talented necessarily, but because their employment will be such short term. Disney might not see such a point in spending weeks prepping a student for a show when they will only be in Orlando for 4 1/2-7 months.





Thank you so much for your much appreciated answer.. Your explanation makes sense too,about how Disney using the students in the CP who will be working in the entertainment program. I will let my dd know so that she can make a well informed decision about this now. From everything I have read so far,the program does still seem to be a special experience in and of itself and I feel better now that I understand it more.This is a very helpful forum!


----------



## Itinkso

heartofdisney said:


> Thank you so much for your much appreciated answer.. Your explanation makes sense too,about how Disney using the students in the CP who will be working in the entertainment program. I will let my dd know so that she can make a well informed decision about this now. From everything I have read so far,the program does still seem to be a special experience in and of itself and I feel better now that I understand it more.This is a very helpful forum!



My DD is currently a Character Performer/College Program. She has danced for 18 years with a few professional gigs and has always wanted to work for Disney. She is being trained right now and there has been no mention of dancing as a character; she is doing the Fall Advantage program. She will consider extending her placement or possibly attempting to stay on with the company - her dream would be to be a dancer on the cruiseline. In her researching, it appears that most dancers are at least 5' 4" and she isn't that tall. Your DD can always check the audition area of the website to see what is actually available for dancers beyond the College Program.


----------



## mickmom728

Do any of you know about the discounts that the CP participants get?  Is it hard to find availability for rooms like during the first two weeks or so of December?  Does anyone have access to when the maingate passes are blacked out?  I understand it is announce three months out but do they usually black out early December?  We are planning our trip and would hate to not be able to use the discounts and tickets.  I am hating the fact that we would have to wait until August when he has access to the Hub to finalize our plans!


----------



## Itinkso

mickmom728 said:


> Do any of you know about the discounts that the CP participants get?  Is it hard to find availability for rooms like during the first two weeks or so of December?  Does anyone have access to when the maingate passes are blacked out?  I understand it is announce three months out but do they usually black out early December?  We are planning our trip and would hate to not be able to use the discounts and tickets.  I am hating the fact that we would have to wait until August when he has access to the Hub to finalize our plans!



I made room reservations in advance to hold a room and then when DD was able to get on the HUB and check availability she then booked a room for us at BWI. Because she will stay with us, we are receiving a 50% discount on a club level room. She accessed the HUB in mid June to reserve the room for November. I'm not sure about blockout days but will ask her to check on that and will post if she has info.


----------



## mickmom728

Thank you, Itinkso!  I have a room reserved at POFQ but would love an "upgrade" if DS can swing it.  You will love BWI--that was our first onsite trip back in 1999!  Enjoy!


----------



## photoluvsmom

I was wondering if anyone can give me any information on the procedure when a cast member is returning home?  Do they get help sending things home, do they have transportation from their housing to the airport, what time do they need to be out by, etc.  Any and all information is appreciated.


----------



## Berlioz70

photoluvsmom said:


> I was wondering if anyone can give me any information on the procedure when a cast member is returning home?  Do they get help sending things home, do they have transportation from their housing to the airport, what time do they need to be out by, etc.  Any and all information is appreciated.



They need to be out by 11, everything else is on their own.


----------



## mickeys#1fan

DD is a rising high school senior.  She wants to major in theme park management, and Rosen is her top pick.  We toured last week, and it looks great!  Does CP count toward their requirement to work in a paid internship?  Has it been a worthwhile experience for your kids?


----------



## Traveliz

mickeys#1fan said:


> DD is a rising high school senior.  She wants to major in theme park management, and Rosen is her top pick.  We toured last week, and it looks great!  Does CP count toward their requirement to work in a paid internship?  Has it been a worthwhile experience for your kids?



My daughter is a Senior at Rosen.  The paid internships only count once you are a student but if she does a CP and then is a student at Rosen she can change her status to part time and count it as the paid internship from then out.

My daughter did junior college, then the CP for two semesters, then back here to do a couple of summer classes and then transferred to UCF Rosen.  Some of the teachers she has had have been phenomenal - one was the former VP of entertainment at Disney, another a GM at Universal, lots of great experiences.  Some of her field trips have included Halloween Horror Nights at Universal, a visit at the Peabody, gosh my mind is going blank.  And there is a required guest lectures class that has had some really interesting speakers - one was the owner of the Mexican Cantina (and all of the other stuff she owns at Disney) before they started the renovations and she shared with the class what they were going to be doing.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  We are an out of state (tuition) family also and I can share what I know about that with you as well.

Liz


----------



## glendalais

Traveliz said:


> My daughter is a Senior at Rosen.  The paid internships only count once you are a student but if she does a CP and then is a student at Rosen she can change her status to part time and count it as the paid internship from then out.
> 
> My daughter did junior college, then the CP for two semesters, then back here to do a couple of summer classes and then transferred to UCF Rosen.  Some of the teachers she has had have been phenomenal - one was the former VP of entertainment at Disney, another a GM at Universal, lots of great experiences.  Some of her field trips have included Halloween Horror Nights at Universal, a visit at the Peabody, gosh my mind is going blank.  And there is a required guest lectures class that has had some really interesting speakers - one was the owner of the Mexican Cantina (and all of the other stuff she owns at Disney) before they started the renovations and she shared with the class what they were going to be doing.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  We are an out of state (tuition) family also and I can share what I know about that with you as well.
> 
> Liz



This is all completely right. However let me just add that Rosen requires you work a certain number of hours per week or in the semester for it to count as credit. The exact number escapes me at the moment, but it's reasonable.

Rosen's a good school, and it fully utilizes its geographic situation to its advantage, which benefits the students. 

Out of State tuition is absolutely ridiculous, though, and only getting worse. Florida Residency for Tuition Purposes is quite difficult to obtain (though not impossible), so you have to take that into consideration.


----------



## Traveliz

glendalais said:


> This is all completely right. However let me just add that Rosen requires you work a certain number of hours per week or in the semester for it to count as credit. The exact number escapes me at the moment, but it's reasonable.
> 
> Rosen's a good school, and it fully utilizes its geographic situation to its advantage, which benefits the students.
> 
> Out of State tuition is absolutely ridiculous, though, and only getting worse. Florida Residency for Tuition Purposes is quite difficult to obtain (though not impossible), so you have to take that into consideration.



I think its 16 hours - but I will say that my daughter was in the internships during the economic downturn yet was still employed at Disney and Rosen was very understanding of the fact students were not getting hours some weeks at all.  They were equally understanding of all students who had gotten jobs but were not getting the hours.  

Liz


----------



## mickmom728

FYI--if your DS or DD is going soon for Fall 2010--have them check the latest info about having renters insurance.  I am reading that is required now.  How do we show proof--would a copy of the policy be enough?  Will they really be denied check-in if they don't have it?


----------



## nltroxell

Can any one tell me what is the most convenient Disney property for our family to stay at when we are checking our daughter in?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kikiq

nltroxell said:


> Can any one tell me what is the most convenient Disney property for our family to stay at when we are checking our daughter in?  Thanks in advance for your help.



We stayed at Saratoga Springs Resort which was just around the bend from Vista, or so it seemed.  Old Key West and Port Orleans are also in that area.  Closest value property would be POP.


----------



## coorsie

nltroxell said:


> Can any one tell me what is the most convenient Disney property for our family to stay at when we are checking our daughter in?  Thanks in advance for your help.



The Downtown Disney area is supposed to be the closest to where check-in is at Vista Way, so Disney hotels in that area would be your best bet. You'd still need to arrange for transportation to Vista Way the morning of, either by rental or taxi. 

Most CPs that I've heard from have found it easiest to stay at the Holiday Inn Sunspree LBV if they're not interested in staying on-property, since it's right across the street from check-in.


----------



## Lunchlady

My daughter is planning on applying for 2011 spring. She would like to know more about the costuming role. Does anyone have any info on this role? Any words of advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## Praise2Him

My DD just did her CP in costuming this Spring and is still there working seasonally. From what I understand, you could be working in Cast Member Costuming (handing out costumes to cast members) or Entertainment Costuming (dressing cast members for parades, shows, etc.) You can request which one you want, but it's not guaranteed. It's a backstage role, so no contact with guests. It's pretty hard work - lots of heavy lifting, carrying, etc. For Entertainment Costuming the job includes getting all the costumes and accessories ready, helping dress the CM and then helping them undress afterwards, then laundering/cleaning everything and putting it away.
Hope that helps!


----------



## kath2me

this all seems pretty cool, how does one get into this vista thing, my DD took 12 Credits last spring semester at a Comm college and has enrolled into 12 credits for the fall, so what I'm asking is, how does one get into this set up ?
we Will be down to DW in Dec for 5 Days, and was wondering if I might be able to have her look at it ?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

kath2me said:


> this all seems pretty cool, how does one get into this vista thing, my DD took 12 Credits last spring semester at a Comm college and has enrolled into 12 credits for the fall, so what I'm asking is, how does one get into this set up ?
> we Will be down to DW in Dec for 5 Days, and was wondering if I might be able to have her look at it ?



Do you mean Vista Way? or the whole College Program?

Vista Way is one of the apartment complexes for the College Program. If she does the CP, she could possibly live at Vista Way.

To look into and apply for the college program- have her visit www.wdwcollegeprogram.com . There you both can see how it works and how to apply. 

As for seeing things when your in WDW, your best way to learn about it is asking Cast Members in the parks who have colleges or universities listed on their nametags instead of hometowns- these are CP's. They'll be the best ones to ask, since I don't believe there is any way to actually go and hear about the CP in WDW. The first time I heard about it in WDW was talking to a CM who was on the program.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Berlioz70

kath2me said:


> this all seems pretty cool, how does one get into this vista thing, my DD took 12 Credits last spring semester at a Comm college and has enrolled into 12 credits for the fall, so what I'm asking is, how does one get into this set up ?
> we Will be down to DW in Dec for 5 Days, and was wondering if I might be able to have her look at it ?



Unfortunately, Vista is a private residence that you cannot drive into. There are a couple threads with maps of the apartment complexes that you can drive by to see, you just will not be able to go inside.

To sign up for the CP, your DD first must attend a presentation. These are offered at a handful of higher education institutions around the world. The other option is to watch the presentation on-line.

After the presentation, the next step is to apply. This is an internship program so it works like a typical job application.

After applying she will participate in the web-based interview.

If she passes the web-based interview, then she'll be invited to a phone interview.

If she passes the phone interview, then she'll be offered a role for the program.

The program includes housing (cost is deducted from the weekly paychecks), as well as additional course work (which is optional).

Some students will take on-line course with their home institution so they can remain a student. Some will work out an agreement with their institution to take the Disney courses for credit (some colleges do not support the program so this may not be an option). Other students will take a semester off from college and just work.

That's a very high level overview - check out the official DCP website for more specific information.


----------



## kath2me

thanks that was alot of help I will look more into this.


----------



## meganDCP2010

kath2me said:


> this all seems pretty cool, how does one get into this vista thing, my DD took 12 Credits last spring semester at a Comm college and has enrolled into 12 credits for the fall, so what I'm asking is, how does one get into this set up ?
> we Will be down to DW in Dec for 5 Days, and was wondering if I might be able to have her look at it ?


Since you can't go to see Vista or any of the other CP complexes, you could always talk to people who are doing the CP and ask them questions about the program, housing, etc.

Or if you or your DD happen to know someone, then maybe they can show you around.


----------



## Itinkso

kath2me said:


> this all seems pretty cool, how does one get into this vista thing, my DD took 12 Credits last spring semester at a Comm college and has enrolled into 12 credits for the fall, so what I'm asking is, how does one get into this set up ?
> we Will be down to DW in Dec for 5 Days, and was wondering if I might be able to have her look at it ?



You or your daughter can also check YouTube for Vista Way videos. If you Google: Vista Way WDW College Program youtube   or something similar you should be able to see a variety of videos. My daughter did this before arriving so she had a good idea of where she would pick. When she arrived in June, the available apartments were at Vista Way and Chatham - nothing was available at Patterson at that time; she chose Vista and is quite happy there. Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## ptc

My daughter is a CP Alum. She was in the program for most of 2009, then returned in May as an alum. She extended her program and will now be in DW until January 2011.

I was hoping that she could take five to seven days off at the end of August so I could fly her home for a "vacation"; I know -- a vacation from Disney sounds strange.

She says asking for time off has to be done months in advance. I can't believe this is so, since she wouldn't be getting paid for it. It would be basically her regular two days off plus three or four days.

What's the procedure for asking for time off? She seems to think that decisions are made in a very arbitrary way; I think that even if her immediate managers are sticklers for procedure, there must be someone at a high management position who she could appeal to.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kikiq

ptc said:


> She says asking for time off has to be done months in advance. I can't believe this is so, since she wouldn't be getting paid for it. It would be basically her regular two days off plus three or four days.
> 
> What's the procedure for asking for time off? She seems to think that decisions are made in a very arbitrary way; I think that even if her immediate managers are sticklers for procedure, there must be someone at a high management position who she could appeal to.
> 
> Any suggestions?



When my DD came home to see her new niece in October 09, she had arranged that in June when she arrived.  She also arranged for time off when we visited in Aug09 before she even left for Orlando.  I don't think it's arbitrary but rather done as any large corporation would handle it.  My suggestion would be that she work out trades with co workers so that she could get maybe get those days off but that would mean she would be working many days straight before and after her trip home.  My DD did that and it's not something she was willing to do again anytime soon.  Especially if the shifts turn into longer days and many days in a row.


----------



## graygables

ptc said:


> She says asking for time off has to be done months in advance. I can't believe this is so, since she wouldn't be getting paid for it. It would be basically her regular two days off plus three or four days.
> 
> What's the procedure for asking for time off? She seems to think that decisions are made in a very arbitrary way; I think that even if her immediate managers are sticklers for procedure, there must be someone at a high management position who she could appeal to.
> 
> Any suggestions?



She does have to put in for it on the Hub. It's not as arbitrary as it seems. There are usually a limited number of vacation "slots" open for each day and location and once those are taken, the time off is denied (which is why putting in as soon as you know is best).  Also, if it is expected to be a busy time, there may not be any availability for vacation.  If it comes back denied, as the PP said, it's her responsibility to find someone to take the shifts from her, but she won't know what those are until a week or so out, so she needs to be finding seasonal people or part timers who can use the extra hours and would be willing to help her out.  Last resort, she can ask her managers for ADOs (approved days off), but some areas, by rule, don't grant them.


----------



## mickmom728

So if they want to ask for days off should they do it under "vacation days" or "personal days"?  My DS just put in for some days in Oct. and Dec. when he will have visitors and he wasn't sure if they were actually vacation days?


----------



## Joanna71985

mickmom728 said:


> So if they want to ask for days off should they do it under "vacation days" or "personal days"?  My DS just put in for some days in Oct. and Dec. when he will have visitors and he wasn't sure if they were actually vacation days?



It doesn't really matter which one (as CPs don't get vacation or personal days), so either should be fine. When I put in for days off on the CP, I put down days off without pay


----------



## Blueline

Joanna71985 said:


> It doesn't really matter which one (as CPs don't get vacation or personal days), so either should be fine. When I put in for days off on the CP, I put down days off without pay



yup they dont pay you to take off lol.


----------



## 1955girl

Lunchlady said:


> My daughter is planning on applying for 2011 spring. She would like to know more about the costuming role. Does anyone have any info on this role? Any words of advice would be great! Thanks



DD worked as a CP in costuming and is now there as a full time coordinator! She worked at MK during her CP, but is now at the Studios. The previous poster is correct, there is a lot of heavy lifting, running around, getting in harnesses and going up on floats.... that's if you work parades. The hours can be crazy and you are outside a lot! But you get a view of WDW that most people NEVER see! And yes, you do have to do laundry. Costumers are a dedicated bunch of VERY hard workers that often don't get much recognition for all the work they do, but they are a crucial part of making the magic!
PM if you want more info!


----------



## kt-scarlett

glendalais said:


> He's actually referring to the Cast Member discount on _Disney Vacation Club_ memberships, which as a courtesy is extended to the parents of Disney Internship Programs Participants.
> 
> It's actually a pretty nice discount - currently 20% off as of the time of this post. And you can continue to receive discounted hotel rooms even if your child does not remain with The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies after their program ends.



Hi!  My DD is a CPer and I had hoped to buy a small add-on to my DVC contract while she is there this fall. However, according to my guide, the CM discount (15%) can only be used towards purchases in 'new' properties such as Bay Lake Tower, Grand Californian, Aulani (sp?), and Animal Kingdom Lodge. I want to add on at Wilderness Lodge so no CM discount for me! Oh well. 

Just thought I would give a heads up on this six month old topic. Have a great day.


----------



## westjones

I am sorry, I am sure this information is someone but I was hoping someone could answer my question here.  My DD wants to go this program in a couple of years (after her first year of college is complete), and I was wondering:

1.  Do they earn enough money to pay their expenses there, or is there a "cost" to parents for them to be in it?

2.  Do they actually earn some college credits while there?  Or is it a complete semester (or two ) off from college?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

westjones said:


> I am sorry, I am sure this information is someone but I was hoping someone could answer my question here.  My DD wants to go this program in a couple of years (after her first year of college is complete), and I was wondering:
> 
> 1.  Do they earn enough money to pay their expenses there, or is there a "cost" to parents for them to be in it?
> 
> 2.  Do they actually earn some college credits while there?  Or is it a complete semester (or two ) off from college?
> 
> Thanks!



1 - Depends on the person. I made enough to self sustain, but I did not really go out, do a lot of social events, and I always purchased cheap groceries. 

2 - Depends on the college. I did not. But there is an option to earn credits if the institution supports the program and your DD starts talking to her adviser now to set up those requirements. Some will take on-line classes, others earn internship credit, those are just a couple of options.


----------



## westjones

Berlioz70 said:


> 1 - Depends on the person. I made enough to self sustain, but I did not really go out, do a lot of social events, and I always purchased cheap groceries.
> 
> 2 - Depends on the college. I did not. But there is an option to earn credits if the institution supports the program and your DD starts talking to her adviser now to set up those requirements. Some will take on-line classes, others earn internship credit, those are just a couple of options.



Thanks that helps a lot.


----------



## Itinkso

westjones said:


> I am sorry, I am sure this information is someone but I was hoping someone could answer my question here.  My DD wants to go this program in a couple of years (after her first year of college is complete), and I was wondering:
> 
> 1.  Do they earn enough money to pay their expenses there, or is there a "cost" to parents...
> 
> Thanks!



DD is in the program right now and she nets between $150 - 200 per week after her Vista Way rent is taken out. She is in Entertainment and does receive some overtime on a weekly basis. Her car is still at home as she graduated from college in June and had to check-in two days later...so, she doesn't have to pay for gas and we did cover the registration costs for her when they came due. Other than that, we haven't had to send any money to her; she paid for her textbook for her HR class.


----------



## westjones

Itinkso said:


> DD is in the program right now and she nets between $150 - 200 per week after her Vista Way rent is taken out. She is in Entertainment and does receive some overtime on a weekly basis. Her car is still at home as she graduated from college in June and had to check-in two days later...so, she doesn't have to pay for gas and we did cover the registration costs for her when they came due. Other than that, we haven't had to send any money to her; she paid for her textbook for her HR class.



Wait!  So is this something they can do AFTER they complete college?  I thought it was done during college but before graduation.  That would be nice.

So if your daughter working on Graduate level courses there?  Or more undergraduate classes?

And thanks, it is nice to know that for 1.  they don't have to have a car and 2. they can actually do this without costing us more money.


----------



## Joanna71985

westjones said:


> Wait!  So is this something they can do AFTER they complete college?  I thought it was done during college but before graduation.  That would be nice.
> 
> So if your daughter working on Graduate level courses there?  Or more undergraduate classes?
> 
> And thanks, it is nice to know that for 1.  they don't have to have a car and 2. they can actually do this without costing us more money.



As long as you apply when you are still in school, you can do the CP after you graduate. That's what I did for my last CP


----------



## Itinkso

westjones said:


> Wait!  So is this something they can do AFTER they complete college?  I thought it was done during college but before graduation.  That would be nice.
> 
> So if your daughter working on Graduate level courses there?  Or more undergraduate classes?
> 
> And thanks, it is nice to know that for 1.  they don't have to have a car and 2. they can actually do this without costing us more money.



The courses aren't considered graduate level and she won't be using them for an post-grad degree. She wanted to take classes because they were available and will help her decide what she wants to do after her CP. 

We have offered to ship her car to her but she has continually told us she does not need it for her CP. If she were to get accepted for a Professional Internship then we'll have to get her car to her. The CP interns have the best arrangements: housing, shuttles and extra activities.


----------



## beautygirlsmom

My daughter is also ending up with anywhere from $150 - $200 weekly after her rent is taken out.  We send her $100 a month for gas for her car (she drives a little car), so her only real expenses are entertainment.  She spends most of her time in the parks, which doesn't cost anything, and she might buy a bit of lunch or something, but she's managed to sock away more than $3000 since she started in May.

She is a UCF student, and she is taking online courses while she's at Disney, so she's gotten full credit for everything she's taken so far (two summer classes).


----------



## DZMike

beautygirlsmom said:


> My daughter is also ending up with anywhere from $150 - $200 weekly after her rent is taken out.  We send her $100 a month for gas for her car (she drives a little car), so her only real expenses are entertainment.  She spends most of her time in the parks, which doesn't cost anything, and she might buy a bit of lunch or something, but she's managed to sock away more than $3000 since she started in May.



WOW!  She is doing great.  My two DS were accepted for Spring Advantage.  One is 21 and theother 18 so they probably won't be living together.  Based on your post, I take it your daughter does not eat.  That appears to be the biggest expense for a CP.
Mike


----------



## beautygirlsmom

LOL - well, she doesn't eat as much as if one of the mother girls were there!  LOL  But she is quite frugal when it comes to shopping - she shops mostly at WalMart for her groceries, and her grandparents live about an hour away, and they take her shopping once a week or every other week, so she really only buys food, and her grandparents buy toiletries and paper goods.

They also don't have a ton of storage, since in her unit there are 5 other girls, so she can't do bulk shopping on anything.  She moved there from a 3 bedroom, 3 girl apartment on campus, so she's pared down on things that she buys each week just based on space.


----------



## beautygirlsmom

LOL - well, she doesn't eat as much as if one of the mother girls were there!  LOL  But she is quite frugal when it comes to shopping - she shops mostly at WalMart for her groceries, and her grandparents live about an hour away, and they take her shopping once a week or every other week, so she really only buys food, and her grandparents buy toiletries and paper goods.

They also don't have a ton of storage, since in her unit there are 5 other girls, so she can't do bulk shopping on anything.  She moved there from a 3 bedroom, 3 girl apartment on campus, so she's pared down on things that she buys each week just based on space.


----------



## Praise2Him

LOL, she's probably not a big shopper for other stuff either. My DD did the CP last spring and I think she probably broke even...due to that darn CM discount! LOL Unfortunately she loves clothes, shoes, purses, etc. and those purchases add up quickly!


----------



## kt-scarlett

DD is in the CP right now and I wondered if anyone has had any experience or advice on ordering groceries to be delivered to the apartments?  We've used a couple of these services when staying at WDW and I wondered if any of the CPers use them as well?  I realize there is a delivery fee but with the hours DD is working, and the fact she has no car, it's been very difficult to keep healthy (OR ANY) food in the apartment. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Itinkso

I sent a couple of cases of water from Costco and the delivery person actually carried the water up two flights of stairs; fortunately my DD happened to be home to accept the delivery. The only problem with grocery delivery is that someone would have to be home at the apartment to accept the delivery as there isn't any place for items to be refrigerated.


----------



## jewjubean

My roommates grandmother would fex ex us food all the time. She happened to work where she got free shipping and would send us stuff next day all the time! It was nice to have our water and cokes sent via cute fed ex man. I bet he was sure glad when we moved...no more 40 lb boxes to the third floor. It was always a awesome day when we got something in the mail!


----------



## Iris

DZMike said:


> WOW!  She is doing great.  My two DS were accepted for Spring Advantage.  One is 21 and theother 18 so they probably won't be living together.  Based on your post, I take it your daughter does not eat.  That appears to be the biggest expense for a CP.
> Mike



My daughter is also averaging around $180-$200 after rent, granted she has also been getting some overtime as well but still more or less.  We haven't had to send her any money at all as most of her expenses are food and gas.  She has been taking her lunch with her for her shifts which is helping her save on expenses.  Now....she has not yet had time to hit the outlet malls so that may all change in the near future...............


----------



## DZMike

Just curious about the turnover and potential "activities" the boys need to avoid in order to remain employed.  Seems to me that after work, it is a college atmosphere which means parties and opportunities for dismissal.  I read a thread where a CM was fired for swearing.  I wonder what the tolerance level is for that?  Anyone have examples of behavior that has led to a CM being fired?


----------



## Joanna71985

DZMike said:


> Just curious about the turnover and potential "activities" the boys need to avoid in order to remain employed.  Seems to me that after work, it is a college atmosphere which means parties and opportunities for dismissal.  I read a thread where a CM was fired for swearing.  I wonder what the tolerance level is for that?  Anyone have examples of behavior that has led to a CM being fired?



There are the common ones: too many points at work (calling in, being late, ect), drugs, being around underage drinking, stuff like that.


----------



## westjones

If they don't have a car, how to do get to the store to buy groceries and sundries?


----------



## DZMike

Joanna71985 said:


> There are the common ones: too many points at work (calling in, being late, ect), drugs, being around underage drinking, stuff like that.



Interesting.  So, just being near someone who is consuming alcohol while under the legal age (21) would constitute grounds for dismissal?  I would assume that possession of alcohol in the "wellness" apartments would likely mean immediate termination...or would it earn points toward future termination?
Are under 21 CPs allowed to visit the over 21 apartments?  I have one DS 19 and another 21.  Would consumption of alcohol by the 19yr old while visiting the 21yr old apt constitute grounds for termination or would "intoxication" be the determining factor?   Both of them are legal across the border in Canada.   Here in NY, it is illegal for the 19yr old to possess alcohol but, as in FL, it is not illegal for him or her to consume.


----------



## Joanna71985

westjones said:


> If they don't have a car, how to do get to the store to buy groceries and sundries?



The buses go to places like Walmart and Publix



DZMike said:


> Interesting.  So, just being near someone who is consuming alcohol while under the legal age (21) would constitute grounds for dismissal?  I would assume that possession of alcohol in the "wellness" apartments would likely mean immediate termination...or would it earn points toward future termination?
> Are under 21 CPs allowed to visit the over 21 apartments?  I have one DS 19 and another 21.  Would consumption of alcohol by the 19yr old while visiting the 21yr old apt constitute grounds for termination or would "intoxication" be the determining factor?   Both of them are legal across the border in Canada.   Here in NY, it is illegal for the 19yr old to possess alcohol but, as in FL, it is not illegal for him or her to consume.



Alcohol in wellness apartments is immediate termination. Also, I'm not 100% positive, but parties with alcohol where underage people are present could get 21+ people in big trouble as well. 

Yes, under-21 people can visit non-wellness apartments. And yes, the 19 year old could be termed for drinking alcohol on property.


----------



## newdrama12

westjones said:


> If they don't have a car, how to do get to the store to buy groceries and sundries?



There are CP buses that make trips to Wal-Mart.


----------



## newdrama12

DZMike said:


> Would consumption of alcohol by the 19yr old while visiting the 21yr old apt constitute grounds for termination or would "intoxication" be the determining factor?   Both of them are legal across the border in Canada.   Here in NY, it is illegal for the 19yr old to possess alcohol but, as in FL, it is not illegal for him or her to consume.



if the 19 yr old consumes alcohol in the apartment while the 21 yr old is there. More than likely, both of them will be termed, if caught.


----------



## westjones

newdrama12 said:


> There are CP buses that make trips to Wal-Mart.



Oh, ok thanks!  And this other discussion is interesting.  I didn't realize they would be split by age for roommates.  That is probably good.  I have a lot to learn.


----------



## mickmom728

I remember reading on here earlier in the year that Fall Cpers would receive a "Holiday" package around September that is good for Oct.-Feb.  My DS is working there now and says he has not received anything like that.  Is it just stuff that they access on the Hub or are they actual coupons or something they can use to get discounts in the restaurants, etc.?  TIA


----------



## glendalais

mickmom728 said:


> I remember reading on here earlier in the year that Fall Cpers would receive a "Holiday" package around September that is good for Oct.-Feb.  My DS is working there now and says he has not received anything like that.  Is it just stuff that they access on the Hub or are they actual coupons or something they can use to get discounts in the restaurants, etc.?  TIA



_Disney's Family Holiday Celebration_ is a collection of _Walt Disney World_ Resort Discounts and Benefits given to Florida-Site Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. Cast Members to celebrate the Christmas season.

All eligible Cast Members, including Florida-Site Disney Internships and Programs Participants, will receive a mailing at the address listed in the Company's records. For the 2010 Celebration, this should be arriving in the next several weeks.


----------



## mickmom728

thank you very much for the quick response!  we will be looking for it!


----------



## KayMeg'sMom

How many days after your DS/DD moves into the apartments did you stay to help them settle in?  I know they have meetings on Day 2 and Day 3 but only half a day.  

I am sure it is going to be easier on my DD me leaving then it will be on myself.


----------



## Praise2Him

We stayed maybe 3 or 4 days - not really necessary but fun!


----------



## kikiq

I originally plan on staying one day to take the girls to the store once they checked in but had to leave that evening because of work.  My DD and I arrived the day before and I picked up all the rest of the girls from the airport the day they checked in.  Ended up they really didn't need me, they just took the bus to WalMart and did just fine.  I was bummed since we're from California and I really wanted to spend just a little more time with my DD before she left for 6 months.  You're right, it is harder on us then them.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hello everyone. Okay, Wow! I've got so much going on in my head I don't know how to start!

My son was just accepted to the CP for this coming semester, Spring 2011.  He's a Hotel & Resort management major in college. He applied, half heartedly, last year for this current semester, but didn't get past the online interview. He applied again a few weeks ago, got the phone interview and was notified last Thursday via email that he's been accepted! I'm freaking out more than he is (I think, I haven't actually seen him since he's up at school). 

My biggest concern is that he's such a last minute kind of person. Doesn't think ahead much. I am the complete opposite, I can plan what's for a trip 2 years out and know where we're having dinner when we get there and what's offered on the menu. Not him. 

So, I have many concerns for both how he'll do once there, and for how to prepare to get him there and settled. I know nothing about this process, past the interview. He still has to respond with a yes that he's accepting the opportunity.

After that, ???? 

Please offer any help you can. It will be greatly appreciated. What's first, and second, etc.

Thanks so much! I am SOOO PROUD of him! As all of us parents are of our children, especially upon an accomplishment


----------



## beautygirlsmom

My daughter didn't even want me to come down!  She ended up going with my father-in-law and never needed him past dropping off her stuff.  She quickly made friends with a couple of the girls, and with her activities the first few days, she really didn't have time for me even if I had gone down.


----------



## BadDad

Just joined my s20 is going into a wellness apt and quick food service for Spring advantage 2011. I have a couple of questions:


What are days 1 & 2 like?
How is quick food service?  Is it as bad as many blogs claim?
What should my s20 do is one of his roommates brings in alcohol?


----------



## DZMike

DeeCee735 said:


> Hello everyone. Okay, Wow! I've got so much going on in my head I don't know how to start!
> 
> My son was just accepted to the CP for this coming semester, Spring 2011 ...
> 
> Please offer any help you can. It will be greatly appreciated. What's first, and second, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much! I am SOOO PROUD of him! As all of us parents are of our children, especially upon an accomplishment



Well, first you need to take a deep breath.
Second, go back through this thread to around August and read up to now.
The Spring 2010 and Fall 2010 threads were also very informative.
Third, he needs to accept in order to get a start date.  I understand that all the Jan start dates are full (unless my DS18 drops out).
Fourth, search YouTube for video of the apartments.
Fifth, make travel plans to deliver him and be prepared to spend $$ getting him stuff to get started.
Sixth, post more questions.
Good luck.
LTC Mike


----------



## ZeroToHero

BadDad said:


> Just joined my s20 is going into a wellness apt and quick food service for Spring advantage 2011. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> What are days 1 & 2 like?
> How is quick food service?  Is it as bad as many blogs claim?
> What should my s20 do is one of his roommates brings in alcohol?



1) Day one you get your apartment, move in, go to Casting, have a housing meeting, and meet your roommates. And go shopping for essentials. Day 2 you have your housing meeting if you didn't have it on Day 1, do more shopping, unpack, and relax, because Day 3 is where it starts getting busy and you start Traditions and then in the days after that, your job.

2) I can't answer this because I don't do it.

3) Either tell them to get rid of it, or, if it is a reoccurring problem and your son feels like it is going to cost him his job (ie - it is in a common area, his bedroom, basically anywhere where he too could have access to it and it could be considered his), then go to security and file an anonymous report.


----------



## beautygirlsmom

My daughter is in the program, doing quick service food and beverage.  

1) Ditto what ZerotoHero has already outlined.

2) Brighid LOVES it.  Of course, there are days where she'd rather be at the pool or the beach, but she works in a variety of jobs, has learned quite a few ins and outs, and has even been deployed to another resort (she is at the Mara at Animal Kingdom Lodge).  During the course of a week, she could be on register, act as a greeter, or work in the back, stocking the refrigerators.  This is her first real job, and she's loved every minute of it.  She's been there since May, and she goes until January 3rd (fall advantage).  She's made a lot of friends, and is excited about the holiday benefits!

3)  I would tell you to have him report it.  You don't want him to lose his job as a result of someone else's stupidity.


----------



## BadDad

Thanks for the information.
Another question:
Do boys (ahem) young MEN need business suits? polos and kakis?


----------



## bantha09

BadDad said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Another question:
> Do boys (ahem) young MEN need business suits? polos and kakis?



A suit? maybe, depends on what your son's role is.

As for polos and khakis, polo shirts are not permitted, but to quote from the College program website " Dress trousers and a short- or long-sleeved professional-style shirt are required. Shirts must be tucked in, with the exception of camp style dress shirts and sweaters specifically tailored otherwise."

to put it all in a nutshell, your son must dress well for anything that he does that has to do with Disney ,including classes if he takes them.

To find the full list, go to https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/males_noncost.html 

    hope that helps

P.S. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## BadDad

Which brings me the question.  If he is working in QSFB what type of clothes should he bring?


----------



## glendalais

BadDad said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Another question:
> Do boys (ahem) young MEN need business suits? polos and kakis?



While it wouldn't hurt, Disney culture doesn't really necessitate suits except in formal situations. For men, botton down shirts and slacks are popular, as are camp shirts (which were only recently permitted).

Polos are a definate no. Khakis are also a no unless they are pressed in a manner that makes them seem professional.



BadDad said:


> Which brings me the question.  If he is working in QSFB what type of clothes should he bring?



Nothing specific to that particular role (with the exception of appropriate shoes and undergarmets). Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. will provide all work-related clothing for his role.


----------



## Iris

BadDad said:


> Which brings me the question.  If he is working in QSFB what type of clothes should he bring?



The only thing my daughter needed was shoes.  Fortunately she had worked at a fast food place up here and they used black "shoes for crews" and she has been able to use them at all of her locations so far (Beach Club, Port Orleans and Caribbean Beach).  

By the way, she LOVES her role in QSFB and is quite happy right now.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hello everyone! My son was accepted!!!!!!!!! For the Spring 11 CP. I don't know who is more excited, me or him 

We are planning to drive down to move him in. I'd like to book an on property resort for my husband and I to stay the night before he checks in and a night or two after, (gotta have alittle fun while we're there after all!). I'm wondering which on property resorts are closest to the CP apartment complexes?

Also, after he logged on to accept I did some reading of the info provided. There was a brief intro to the housing arrangements, and it stated that students under 21 are automatically put into the wellness (no alcohol) housing, while students over 21 are not. My son is 21 and will be throughout his time there. If he is NOT in a wellness apartment, are the rules still really strict about alcohol? I plan to tell him not to be stupid and have alcohol in his room, he's not really into drinking anyway, but I'm worried that if a roommate does have it in the room, can my son still get thrown out of the program?  

Thanks for any info you can provide. I think I'm more nervous than he is.
Also, does it make sense to set up a bank account there, or can he just use our regular local bank for atm and direct deposit purposes?


----------



## Iris

DeeCee735 said:


> Hello everyone! My son was accepted!!!!!!!!! For the Spring 11 CP. I don't know who is more excited, me or him
> 
> We are planning to drive down to move him in. I'd like to book an on property resort for my husband and I to stay the night before he checks in and a night or two after, (gotta have alittle fun while we're there after all!). I'm wondering which on property resorts are closest to the CP apartment complexes?
> 
> Also, after he logged on to accept I did some reading of the info provided. There was a brief intro to the housing arrangements, and it stated that students under 21 are automatically put into the wellness (no alcohol) housing, while students over 21 are not. My son is 21 and will be throughout his time there. If he is NOT in a wellness apartment, are the rules still really strict about alcohol? I plan to tell him not to be stupid and have alcohol in his room, he's not really into drinking anyway, but I'm worried that if a roommate does have it in the room, can my son still get thrown out of the program?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide. I think I'm more nervous than he is.
> Also, does it make sense to set up a bank account there, or can he just use our regular local bank for atm and direct deposit purposes?



First congratulations for your son!  He will have a blast.

If you are DVC, the closest one to the housing complexes are SSR (with OKW not being too much further).  We will be at SSR in december for a visit with my daughter who is at Vista Way and it is really close.  The other two complexes are also within the same area, just across the street over by LLB and the outlet mall.  It was so easy to get to Vista from OKW (when we took her down in August).  The Epcot resorts are really near as well.

Can't answer about the alcohol as my DD is only 18 and automatically put in a wellness apartment.

You can use your local bank for direct deposit and ATM services.  They will give them a payroll card if they choose not to sign up for direct deposit so that they will have access to their funds.  We opted to set up an account with Partner's Credit Union(Disney's Credit Union) because even after they leave the program, they can always be a credit union member and they have some really great rates on car loans.  I still have my account from when I was a castmember and I am still a credit union member today.  Just another option.


----------



## DeeCee735

Thank you. Unfortunately we're out of points for our DVC resorts. Even the borrowed ones! Really didn't think our son was going to apply and be accepted, so we used our points for an upcoming cruise!

But thank you for those answers. If Epcot resorts are close, I'll look at the map and see what other Disney moderates are close to Epcot.


----------



## mickey'sbud

glendalais said:


> For men, botton down
> Polos are a definate no. Khakis are also a no unless they are pressed in a manner that makes them seem professional.



My Son just  got accepted for Spring  Advantage.  I am very excited for him!!!  I'd like a little more clarification on the Khakis discussion. I read somewhere that even Dockers were not permitted. So makes me question this and I'd like your opinion. He has a pair of Haggar Green Khaki cotton, no iron, *not* cargo pants. I think they are "neat" looking, but they are not "dress" pants like a suit pair would look. Are these acceptable?


----------



## DeeCee735

So button down shirts are okay, but pull over polo's are not.  Khaki's are out. Black slacks, Dockers aren't? or they are? I'm so confused


----------



## deek05

Our DD19 was receiver her acceptance email a couple weeks ago and accepted/joined...last night. This board is great. Lot's of good info. I'll try to read/search before asking too many questions...haha! ttys


----------



## dsanner106

BadDad said:


> Just joined my s20 is going into a wellness apt and quick food service for Spring advantage 2011. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> What are days 1 & 2 like?
> How is quick food service?  Is it as bad as many blogs claim?
> What should my s20 do is one of his roommates brings in alcohol?




I took my daughter down a year ago for spring term and can give you some info anyway. 

1. The first days are filled for them with classes on Disney etiquette, etc, registering for any courses they want, getting name tags and ID cards made, and some evening functions for them to get to know each other. My daughter was completely busy these days and loved every minute.

2. My daughter was quick food service and although apprehensive at first had no problems at all. Remember, they won't be cooking the food, they are generally just handing it out and perhaps ringing sales. My daughter bagged the premade sandwiches for the customer and dipped ice cream and yogurt at her spot. There are folks who will blog and complain about whatever job they are assigned, just like in the real world, so take those posts with a grain of salt. Remember the job really doesn't matter once they are there, they are immersed in the whole experience. Her friend was assigned to Custodial and was really bummed about that. He is returning this spring and requested Custodial again.

3. There are random room inspections, so he needs to be concerned about that to some extent, but generally Disney is just trying to control parties and excessive drinking, perhaps one notch tighter than the typical college campus. If one roommate has a particular problem, the others can file a report to cover themselves, if he is the only non-drinker or is uncomfortable he can request a room change.


----------



## graygables

DeeCee735 said:


> So button down shirts are okay, but pull over polo's are not.  Khaki's are out. Black slacks, Dockers aren't? or they are? I'm so confused



Correct, golf or polo shirts are not Disney look.  Dockers can be, but must be pressed and appear to be professionally laundered.  They mean CRISP.  I think it's never a bad idea to have a pair of black or gray dress slacks, you never know when you might need them.

I would like to comment on the concerns over wellness and alcohol.  I'm a former CP parent and a former CP myself. PLEASE tell your students that they are not being a "narc" or a "snitch" if they turn someone in who is breaking the rules, whatever those rules may be (alcohol, overnight guests, drugs, etc).  The rules are not "pirate rules...more like guidelines, really", but are RULES there for the safety, health, and well-being of our students.  They are there to protect them and are taken very seriously, so the students need to take them seriously as well. 

Scenario: you live in a wellness apartment and one of the roomies has a bottle of vodka under her bed.  Someone in another apartment hangs out with you guys, then gets mad b/c one of you stole her hot, Italian boyfriend.  She knows the alcohol is there, so turns in the apartment.  EVERYONE in the apartment will be going home by 11am the next day.  EVERYONE.  You can feign innocence, but it won't matter.  YOU didn't notify, YOU get to go home, too.  

It really isn't anything to mess with and Disney has a very broad reach of subsidiaries where you might want to work someday.  Don't get termed over something stupid that you didn't even do.  PLEASE do not feel badly about turning someone in for breaking the rules.  Just remember, YOU are not throwing them under the bus, THEY are the ones jumping themselves by their own poor choices.  Be "brave, bold, and honest".


----------



## DeeCee735

graygables said:


> Correct, golf or polo shirts are not Disney look. Dockers can be, but must be pressed and appear to be professionally laundered. They mean CRISP. I think it's never a bad idea to have a pair of black or gray dress slacks, you never know when you might need them.
> 
> I would like to comment on the concerns over wellness and alcohol. I'm a former CP parent and a former CP myself. PLEASE tell your students that they are not being a "narc" or a "snitch" if they turn someone in who is breaking the rules, whatever those rules may be (alcohol, overnight guests, drugs, etc). The rules are not "pirate rules...more like guidelines, really", but are RULES there for the safety, health, and well-being of our students. They are there to protect them and are taken very seriously, so the students need to take them seriously as well.
> 
> Scenario: you live in a wellness apartment and one of the roomies has a bottle of vodka under her bed. Someone in another apartment hangs out with you guys, then gets mad b/c one of you stole her hot, Italian boyfriend. She knows the alcohol is there, so turns in the apartment. EVERYONE in the apartment will be going home by 11am the next day. EVERYONE. You can feign innocence, but it won't matter. YOU didn't notify, YOU get to go home, too.
> 
> It really isn't anything to mess with and Disney has a very broad reach of subsidiaries where you might want to work someday. Don't get termed over something stupid that you didn't even do. PLEASE do not feel badly about turning someone in for breaking the rules. Just remember, YOU are not throwing them under the bus, THEY are the ones jumping themselves by their own poor choices. Be "brave, bold, and honest".


 
You mention Wellness here, I'm guessing this goes for the 21 and over apartments or not? Thanks. Again, he's not a drinker, a beer every now and then, but he's pretty much a straight razor. As the mom, I just need to know if this applies to over 21, and getting it from someone who's been there is really great! Thanks


----------



## glendalais

DeeCee735 said:


> You mention Wellness here, I'm guessing this goes for the 21 and over apartments or not? Thanks. Again, he's not a drinker, a beer every now and then, but he's pretty much a straight razor. As the mom, I just need to know if this applies to over 21, and getting it from someone who's been there is really great! Thanks



Indeed. Participants over the age of 21 living in a designated Non-Wellness Apartment are allowed to posses alcoholic beverages. 

On the other hand, if they were to be caught giving alcohol to a minor under the age of 21, there would be internal consequances, not to mention those imposed under law, which in the State of Florida means that the person furnishing the alcohol is responsible for any ill effects it may have on the minor.


----------



## kikiq

DeeCee735 said:


> You mention Wellness here, I'm guessing this goes for the 21 and over apartments or not? Thanks. Again, he's not a drinker, a beer every now and then, but he's pretty much a straight razor. As the mom, I just need to know if this applies to over 21, and getting it from someone who's been there is really great! Thanks



Here's another look at it.  My DD turned 21 during her CP.  She had older roommates that WANTED to be in a wellness apartment.  It worked out for them, if someone wanted to drink, it was understood it was done somewhere else and not in the apartment.


----------



## mickey'sbud

I know in the summer it rains everyday.  What  about shoes and jackets ? do they  issue jackets? As a mom, I'm thinking about the shoes never really drying out. I know I probably am over thinking this...LOL Also, in winter and early spring it can get really cool at night...again, thinking jacket/warmth?  gotta stay healthy


----------



## Traveliz

mickey'sbud said:


> I know in the summer it rains everyday.  What  about shoes and jackets ? do they  issue jackets? As a mom, I'm thinking about the shoes never really drying out. I know I probably am over thinking this...LOL Also, in winter and early spring it can get really cool at night...again, thinking jacket/warmth?  gotta stay healthy



Certain roles issue jackets - other's don't...so if their role has a jacket they can be wearing that while onstage.  If not they can't wear any jacket with their costume.  Of course once they are off they can change into whatever they want.  My daughter has worked three years in attractions and never mentioned a problem with her shoes not drying out.  She has mainly been in inside positions or covered positions though.   And yes in winter it can get cool/cold.  For her own personal use she has many hoodies, a winter jacket and gloves with her.

Liz


----------



## deek05

Our daughter will be flying down from Washington State. Has anyone ever mailed stuff down like bedding/clothes...? Looking for ideas on how to get her stuff down or maybe purchase while there...anyone?


----------



## mickey'sbud

deek05 said:


> Our daughter will be flying down from Washington State. Has anyone ever mailed stuff down like bedding/clothes...? Looking for ideas on how to get her stuff down or maybe purchase while there...anyone?



I'd  consider buying as much in Florida as I could.  My only experience w/ mailing was that my daughter had gotten a job while she was away at school and needed khaki pants. She had some from previous job and HS. I mailed about 10 pairs and it costs me about $60 to UPS it. I wish I would have put that on something new. Your daughter can always donate her bedding to Goodwill when she is finished. Walmart has bed-in-a-bag for about $39 that include sheets. You can get extra set of sheets for about $14. At least that is the cost here in Georgia.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

deek05 said:


> Our daughter will be flying down from Washington State. Has anyone ever mailed stuff down like bedding/clothes...? Looking for ideas on how to get her stuff down or maybe purchase while there...anyone?



Just get her to go get her stuff from the Wal mart down the road. I'm sure some of her friends will have a car and be willing to drive her down there.


----------



## Iris

deek05 said:


> Our daughter will be flying down from Washington State. Has anyone ever mailed stuff down like bedding/clothes...? Looking for ideas on how to get her stuff down or maybe purchase while there...anyone?




Just another idea...Walmart has free site to store shipping.  You can purchase the items about a week in advance and then she can pick up the items at the walmart there in Florida.  Items are usually available for pickup for about 15 days after it has been sent to the specific store for pick up so that would give plenty of time. 

It is just another option if you wish to purchase anything for her that she might need.


----------



## kids4olsen

we would like to visit our daughter if she is accepted into the disney program.i was reading that they get passes for up to 3 people.they are 1 day hopper passes. if they are given 3 passes do they get three of them for 3 days or just 3 1 day passes how much much of a discount do they get on hotels and can they choose any hotel? and if you need more tix to parks how much of a discount do they get


----------



## SportsChick

The maingate allows you to get in up to three people per day. All three have to go in at the same time, a maingate can't be used more than once a day to bring guests. 

Each of the guests gets a 1 day re-admission ticket which is a park hopper. 

Hotels, it depends on if the CP is in the room or not. Since I've been here, friends/family (no CM in the room) was 40%. For times I've booked for me (when my fiance has come up) it was 50%, but now, on some resorts/dates it's 60% with the holiday discount. You can choose your resort, but it's based on availability at each resort.


----------



## kids4olsen

SportsChick said:


> The maingate allows you to get in up to three people per day. All three have to go in at the same time, a maingate can't be used more than once a day to bring guests.
> 
> Each of the guests gets a 1 day re-admission ticket which is a park hopper.
> 
> Hotels, it depends on if the CP is in the room or not. Since I've been here, friends/family (no CM in the room) was 40%. For times I've booked for me (when my fiance has come up) it was 50%, but now, on some resorts/dates it's 60% with the holiday discount. You can choose your resort, but it's based on availability at each resort.



thank you for responding.so 3 people can go in with my daughter each day for 3 days? how does she go about doing hotels? if they go in maingate of park can the tha hop to other parks?


----------



## SportsChick

The WDW Maingate is good for 6 days. They are hopper tickets

Hotel stays are booked through the HUB


----------



## kids4olsen

SportsChick said:


> The WDW Maingate is good for 6 days. They are hopper tickets
> 
> Hotel stays are booked through the HUB



you have been a big help. thank you. what is a HUB??can you tell me the names of teh places you can choose from to live at. i would like to look at them before she goes if she get accepted


----------



## SportsChick

The HUB is the internal website. Your daugher will get access after Traditions, generally one of the first days of training. 

the three complexes available to CPs are (in oldest-newest order): Vista Way, Chatham Square and Patterson Court


----------



## kids4olsen

DeeCee735 said:


> Hello everyone! My son was accepted!!!!!!!!! For the Spring 11 CP. I don't know who is more excited, me or him
> 
> We are planning to drive down to move him in. I'd like to book an on property resort for my husband and I to stay the night before he checks in and a night or two after, (gotta have alittle fun while we're there after all!). I'm wondering which on property resorts are closest to the CP apartment complexes?
> 
> Also, after he logged on to accept I did some reading of the info provided. There was a brief intro to the housing arrangements, and it stated that students under 21 are automatically put into the wellness (no alcohol) housing, while students over 21 are not. My son is 21 and will be throughout his time there. If he is NOT in a wellness apartment, are the rules still really strict about alcohol? I plan to tell him not to be stupid and have alcohol in his room, he's not really into drinking anyway, but I'm worried that if a roommate does have it in the room, can my son still get thrown out of the program?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide. I think I'm more nervous than he is.
> Also, does it make sense to set up a bank account there, or can he just use our regular local bank for atm and direct deposit purposes?



how long ago did he apply??our daughter applied on tues had her interview wed afternoon now just waiting


----------



## SportsChick

As long as it is not a wellness apartment (under 21 in the apartment) there are no rules regarding having alcohol for those over 21. My apartment is non-wellness and we have beer, mike's hard lemonade and wine in the fridge. No worries. 

Under 21's can and are termed for having alcohol in their apartments.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

kids4olsen said:


> how long ago did he apply??our daughter applied on tues had her interview wed afternoon now just waiting



I'm waiting as well just had mine yesterday we will probably find out on the same day! Hope we both get a yes!


----------



## kids4olsen

SportsChick said:


> The HUB is the internal website. Your daugher will get access after Traditions, generally one of the first days of training.
> 
> the three complexes available to CPs are (in oldest-newest order): Vista Way, Chatham Square and Patterson Court



thank you so much. i know who to conatct with any questions


----------



## kids4olsen

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm waiting as well just had mine yesterday we will probably find out on the same day! Hope we both get a yes!



she is soo excited. let me know if you get in. she will have to live in the under 21 building if she gets in


----------



## kikiq

deek05 said:


> Our daughter will be flying down from Washington State. Has anyone ever mailed stuff down like bedding/clothes...? Looking for ideas on how to get her stuff down or maybe purchase while there...anyone?



We sent my DD a medium sized box from California that arrived shortly after she did.  It had her "cozy" sheets and clothes.  She bought the rest of her bed stuff from Wal mart with her room mates.  I flew in with her with 1 large suitcase and 1 carryon.  My DD says that most girls bring too many clothes at the beginning and to tell parents of new CPers to try to convince your DDs that you really don't need all that stuff.  BECAUSE you will just get more while you are there  My DD worked QSFB at AK, so once she got home, she changed into sweats or comfy clothes to rest.


----------



## Praise2Him

BadDad said:


> [*]What should my s20 do is one of his roommates brings in alcohol?



My DD did the CP this past Spring and had 7 roommates - they "met" on Facebook and chose to room together (all under 21). They agreed beforehand that there would be no parties, drinking, drugs, sleepovers, etc.

After about 2 months DD came home from work one night and 2 of the roommates were drinking with some guys in the apartment. She called and asked us what to do. We told her to leave the apartment immediately, which she did. Two other roommates also left and the rest were at work. We also told her to report it to security, but she didn't want to because she really liked the girls and didn't want to get them in trouble.

The very next day security came and searched the apartment and found the alcohol in one girl's locker - she was termed the next day. So obviously someone reported it, but we never found out who it was.Sadly, she blamed my DD for turning her in even though she didn't.

So yes, Disney does take underage drinking seriously and deals with it immediately and sternly. If one of your son's roommates brings in alcohol I'd recommend that he leave the apartment and report it.


----------



## deek05

kikiq said:


> We sent my DD a medium sized box from California that arrived shortly after she did.  It had her "cozy" sheets and clothes.  She bought the rest of her bed stuff from Wal mart with her room mates.  I flew in with her with 1 large suitcase and 1 carryon.  My DD says that most girls bring too many clothes at the beginning and to tell parents of new CPers to try to convince your DDs that you really don't need all that stuff.  BECAUSE you will just get more while you are there  My DD worked QSFB at AK, so once she got home, she changed into sweats or comfy clothes to rest.



kikiq, the word of the day is "convincing"...We're working on her! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I can echo the fact that I brought too many clothes - and I only brought two weeks' worth (my roommates have about 30+ shirts)! I found out I do laundry once a week, so I don't need 14 pairs of pants/shorts, I only need 7 at most. I sent things home with my mom when she came down for my birthday, and I just packed up more things to send home with my boyfriend when he comes down next week. You definitely buy a lot of things here, especially shirts.


----------



## TinkerMouse

This may sound naive, but I don't get it. Why are people buying a lot of clothes there? If you're barely getting paid, therefore saving up your money, why spend this little new money on a new wardrobe that you won't be able to wear since you spend most of your time in "costume"? On top of that, if you're a disney fan you already have your disney themed tees so what more could you need? Are these people very easily susceptible to impulse buying?


----------



## BadDad

Praise2Him said:


> My DD did the CP this past Spring and had 7 roommates - they "met" on Facebook and chose to room together (all under 21). They agreed beforehand that there would be no parties, drinking, drugs, sleepovers, etc.
> 
> After about 2 months DD came home from work one night and 2 of the roommates were drinking with some guys in the apartment. She called and asked us what to do. We told her to leave the apartment immediately, which she did. Two other roommates also left and the rest were at work. We also told her to report it to security, but she didn't want to because she really liked the girls and didn't want to get them in trouble.
> 
> The very next day security came and searched the apartment and found the alcohol in one girl's locker - she was termed the next day. So obviously someone reported it, but we never found out who it was.Sadly, she blamed my DD for turning her in even though she didn't.
> 
> So yes, Disney does take underage drinking seriously and deals with it immediately and sternly. If one of your son's roommates brings in alcohol I'd recommend that he leave the apartment and report it.



Thanks.  

Question: So they have lockers in their rooms?


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes, they're pretty big - about the size of a school locker.


----------



## kikiq

TinkerMouse said:


> This may sound naive, but I don't get it. Why are people buying a lot of clothes there? If you're barely getting paid, therefore saving up your money, why spend this little new money on a new wardrobe that you won't be able to wear since you spend most of your time in "costume"? On top of that, if you're a disney fan you already have your disney themed tees so what more could you need? Are these people very easily susceptible to impulse buying?



There are CP shirts/sweatshirts plus you have access to the company store.  My DD is not a shopper but bought items for the family (Fall Advantage) And the outlet mall is just minutes away from the apartment complex.  Not every CP has their "Disney tees" already.   Two of my DDs room mates hadn't ever been to WDW or Disneyland, this was their first Disney experience.


----------



## kikiq

deek05 said:


> kikiq, the word of the day is "convincing"...We're working on her! Thanks for the advice.



Tell her that she needs room for all the "stuff" she might want to get from the company store.  Plus her CP stuff...it adds up.  I picked up 4 of the room mates on the day of check in, 2 of them had never been to WDW. (Being a good mom and feeling for the moms left at home)  One girl had 2 HUGE suitcases plus a carryon plus a large purse.  She ended up shipping things home mid term and at the end also.  Good Luck!


----------



## kids4olsen

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm waiting as well just had mine yesterday we will probably find out on the same day! Hope we both get a yes!



have you heard anything yet????


----------



## kids4olsen

Praise2Him said:


> My DD did the CP this past Spring and had 7 roommates - they "met" on Facebook and chose to room together (all under 21). They agreed beforehand that there would be no parties, drinking, drugs, sleepovers, etc.
> 
> After about 2 months DD came home from work one night and 2 of the roommates were drinking with some guys in the apartment. She called and asked us what to do. We told her to leave the apartment immediately, which she did. Two other roommates also left and the rest were at work. We also told her to report it to security, but she didn't want to because she really liked the girls and didn't want to get them in trouble.
> 
> The very next day security came and searched the apartment and found the alcohol in one girl's locker - she was termed the next day. So obviously someone reported it, but we never found out who it was.Sadly, she blamed my DD for turning her in even though she didn't.
> 
> So yes, Disney does take underage drinking seriously and deals with it immediately and sternly. If one of your son's roommates brings in alcohol I'd recommend that he leave the apartment and report it.



glad they do take it serious. to many kids get into trouble bc they don't think


----------



## ZeroToHero

TinkerMouse said:


> This may sound naive, but I don't get it. Why are people buying a lot of clothes there? If you're barely getting paid, therefore saving up your money, why spend this little new money on a new wardrobe that you won't be able to wear since you spend most of your time in "costume"? On top of that, if you're a disney fan you already have your disney themed tees so what more could you need? Are these people very easily susceptible to impulse buying?



Because they come out with new clothes that you might want, you get a 40% discount for the holidays, they have a place called Cast Connection where you get 75% off merchandise, and sometimes shirts are on sale for 2$.


----------



## BadDad

Praise2Him said:


> Yes, they're pretty big - about the size of a school locker.



Where are the apartment lockers?  I did see them in the 360 view on the website.

Can they be locked?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

BadDad said:


> Where are the apartment lockers?  I did see them in the 360 view on the website.
> 
> Can they be locked?



In the bedroom closet there are 2 and you have to bring a lock for them.


----------



## DeeCee735

BadDad said:


> Where are the apartment lockers? I did see them in the 360 view on the website.
> 
> Can they be locked?


 
I'm a mom of a 21 yr old son who will be attending the CP in January for the first time   He's still away at school and is consumed with projects and papers, so he hasn't really looked around for CP info yet, since accepting. When he's home for Thanksgiving, he plans to get more information.

In the meantime, I can't stop reading these boards! I'm excited for him and being a freak of a planner, I hope to have as much info as possible before he gets there. With that said, may I ask, you mention above that you saw the apartment lockers on the website. Is this an area of the website that only the CPers can get into, or can I look around too? If so, can you post the link or tell me what the website is? Is it the regular Disney CP site?

Thanks so much for any info you can provide. Also, can he wait til he gets home for Thanksgiving before filling out the roommate matcher form, or is this something he should do immediately?

Again, TIA!


----------



## khancock

They may be talking about the 360's

https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_360_views.html


----------



## newdrama12

DeeCee735 said:


> Is this an area of the website that only the CPers can get into, or can I look around too? If so, can you post the link or tell me what the website is? Is it the regular Disney CP site?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info you can provide. Also, can he wait til he gets home for Thanksgiving before filling out the roommate matcher form, or is this something he should do immediately?
> 
> Again, TIA!



If you go to wdwcollegeprogram.com you will be able to look around a bit. There is a family member section as well as a student section. There are lockers in the apartment, he would just need a combination lock. The roommate matching form doesn't have to be filled out, but he can wait to do that if he wants to.


----------



## DeeCee735

I also posted this on the regular college board because I think some of the questions can be addressed to the students and some to the parents, so thanks again for any info! 
My son's check in date is 1/10/11. Where is check in? Is it the same place for everyone? Where is Traditions held?
Where will his training be for Bell Services/Dispatch? Will he need his car to get to and from training or is it mandatory to take their transportation for the training days?

He's bringing his car, we are driving two cars down to get him settled. I was thinking of renting the second car instead of taking ours to drive down and move him in, and then return the rental in florida so my husband and I can fly home at the end of our stay (we will be there for a few days). How much will he need to use a car in the first week that he's there? Is there a lot of running around to be done, besides the supermarket or to buy shoes? 

Just trying to get a feel for that first week. I know we won't see him much, and my husband and I do plan to have a couple of days in the parks for ourselves, but I also plan to be "on call" if he needs us to run errands with him, or for him while he's doing his training.

Anything thing you guys can share with this mom to help me from a parents point of view, to prepare for the first few "settle in" days?

TIA!


----------



## ZeroToHero

DeeCee735 said:


> I also posted this on the regular college board because I think some of the questions can be addressed to the students and some to the parents, so thanks again for any info!
> My son's check in date is 1/10/11. Where is check in? Is it the same place for everyone? Where is Traditions held?
> Where will his training be for Bell Services/Dispatch? Will he need his car to get to and from training or is it mandatory to take their transportation for the training days?
> 
> He's bringing his car, we are driving two cars down to get him settled. I was thinking of renting the second car instead of taking ours to drive down and move him in, and then return the rental in florida so my husband and I can fly home at the end of our stay (we will be there for a few days). How much will he need to use a car in the first week that he's there? Is there a lot of running around to be done, besides the supermarket or to buy shoes?
> 
> Just trying to get a feel for that first week. I know we won't see him much, and my husband and I do plan to have a couple of days in the parks for ourselves, but I also plan to be "on call" if he needs us to run errands with him, or for him while he's doing his training.
> 
> Anything thing you guys can share with this mom to help me from a parents point of view, to prepare for the first few "settle in" days?
> 
> TIA!



Check-in is at Vista Way, and yes, it is the same for everyone.

Traditions is at Disney University.

Training will either be just at his resort, or at Disney University and his resort. You don't have to take the transportation offered, but if you don't know the way, it might be safer to take it, so you don't get lost the first day.

My roommates and I only needed to go out to get stuff the first two days, and it was just going to Target for groceries and anything the apartment needed. After training starts (or sometimes at Casting the first day, depending on your role) you'll find out what type of shoes you need, but you have plenty of time to get them.


----------



## deek05

Does anyone know if it's problem to mail a box down a few days before my dd arrives? Will they hold it for her? Thanks


----------



## SportsChick

No they won't hold anything so sending stuff down early isn't possible


----------



## kids4olsen

is there a certain attire my daughter needs to wear for main entrance or shuttle person


----------



## SportsChick

you have to have professional wear for Traditions and Discovery Day (or whatever the park orientation day is called. Epcot is Discovery Day). I started training right after that, so I only needed two professional outfits. I'm not taking classes here however.


----------



## Traveliz

kids4olsen said:


> is there a certain attire my daughter needs to wear for main entrance or shuttle person



She will be issued a costume for work - everything but the underwear, socks and shoes (shoes and socks will have to be a certain color).  For other work events there is a "Disney Look" that needs to be maintained...its basically nice clothes (somewhat nicer than business casual) and will be explained in detail.

Liz


----------



## kids4olsen

she is majoring in marketing and minoring in graphic design,business,internatioanl business, global chain supply and demand what courses can any of you suggest she takes while she is there she will bethere from jan 31 until aug 12. she is hoping to take 2 courses. also the college site says she will get tix for up to 3 people for up to 6 days. people on here have  said you get 4 tix for up to 6 days. can anyone tell me which it is.and are there block out days that you can not get discounts for rooms for your family


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

You can get 3 people in 6 times.


----------



## kids4olsen

thank you


----------



## SportsChick

There are black outs. They are available on the HUB and are released a couple months at a time


----------



## starwood

DS is going down in January and I have a question about banking.  How can I set up a bank account for him down there with an atm card and deposit money into his account up here in NJ?  He has an account at a local bank that his Disney Store paycheck is being direct deposited into but there are no branches of this bank in Florida.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

starwood said:


> DS is going down in January and I have a question about banking.  How can I set up a bank account for him down there with an atm card and deposit money into his account up here in NJ?  He has an account at a local bank that his Disney Store paycheck is being direct deposited into but there are no branches of this bank in Florida.



Can't her just use a bank/check card if the branch is in your hometown? Also it is possible to deposit money into his Disneys Partners bank account through Western Union. But that's a whole other story.


----------



## starwood

He has an ATM card but will pay fees to use them at an ATM that is not his bank.  I'd like to reduce the fees as much as possible.  In a pinch that would work.


----------



## mickeyonasticky

starwood said:


> He has an ATM card but will pay fees to use them at an ATM that is not his bank.  I'd like to reduce the fees as much as possible.  In a pinch that would work.



If he uses a check card that takes money directly out of a checking account set up at your local bank, that would reduce fees compared to withdrawing cash (and incurring a fee) from an ATM.


----------



## webster76

I'm so glad this thread is here for parents! And I"ve enjoyed  reading  many of the questions and am sure many of mine have already been answered. But I don't have time to read all 56 pages! So if someone can help out with my questions, I would really appreciate it!
My dd starts on 1/10/2011 in food service. 
I won't be able to come with her and help her with her apartment, which makes me sad, as Disney is one of our favorite places  to go!
I was wondering if there is any kind of "graduation" ? I would love to come down sometime while she's attending, but will most likely only be able to come down once. And if there's any kind of "graduation" I would love to come for that. Like many of us, money is so tight and I want to support my dd and spend some time with her in one of our favorite places.
Also,can her paycheck be direct deposited into her account at  home or will she need to open an account in Orlando?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes, there's a graduation but parents aren't allowed to attend - only the CPs.

We found that going to visit when they're CPs is the best time when money is tight, because they can get a room for you at 50% off if they stay with you, and they have the main gate pass that will get you in the parks for free up to 6 days. At certain times you can also get the dining plan at a discount (I believe it was 50% off when we got it). It's not always available though. But even if it's not, your main expenses would be food (which can be done cheaply - check out the Budget Board), transportation to get down there, and any spending money (optional).

I believe their check can be direct deposited to any bank, but hopefully someone else will be able to confirm that.


----------



## Traveliz

Praise2Him said:


> Yes, there's a graduation but parents aren't allowed to attend - only the CPs.
> 
> We found that going to visit when they're CPs is the best time when money is tight, because they can get a room for you at 50% off if they stay with you, and they have the main gate pass that will get you in the parks for free up to 6 days. At certain times you can also get the dining plan at a discount (I believe it was 50% off when we got it). It's not always available though. But even if it's not, your main expenses would be food (which can be done cheaply - check out the Budget Board), transportation to get down there, and any spending money (optional).
> 
> I believe their check can be direct deposited to any bank, but hopefully someone else will be able to confirm that.



Yes their check can be direct deposited to any bank.

Liz


----------



## kikiq

webster76 said:


> I
> My dd starts on 1/10/2011 in food service.
> I won't be able to come with her and help her with her apartment, which makes me sad, as Disney is one of our favorite places  to go!
> I was wondering if there is any kind of "graduation" ? I would love to come down sometime while she's attending, but will most likely only be able to come down once. And if there's any kind of "graduation" I would love to come for that. Like many of us, money is so tight and I want to support my dd and spend some time with her in one of our favorite places.
> Thanks for your help



My DD was in QSFB from Jun - Dec 09.  I was lucky to have a way to visit a few times.  Unfortunately, the "graduation" is for CPers only. 

My DD is basically a home body, she goes to college only 4 hours away from home, so going from California to Florida was a big step for her plus being away 6 months.  If you think that your DD might get homesick, plan your visit mid way through the program.  She can then ask or plan her days off so she can be with you.  Our DD was able to ask for a few days off plus switch with other CPers to arrange to have the whole week with us.  Which meant she worked some long stretches before we came and after we left  During another visit, she made reservations at POP and cooked a few meals at her apartment while we rested and then brought the food to POP.  There are buses from the apartment complexes to the parks/resorts that ONLY the CMs can ride.  My DD just figured out which bus route and where the pick up was from POP.  You'll figure out a way...moms always do


----------



## webster76

Thank you all so much for your help. My job as a pre-school teaching assistant  doesn't have a lot of wiggle room for taking off. We do have spring break in March, which may have to be when I go. Of course that's when SHE'D be the busiest. I'll have to sit  down and talk to her as to what is best for HER. You're absolutely right, mom's find a way! And I will. Thanks again


----------



## parkhopmom

I know there are a lot of parents and CPers getting ready to go down to WDW. It would be great if you guys going in early January have any experiences to share with us late Jan/early Feb parents when you get back! Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## starwood

DS checks in on 1/12.  I'm very glad we got the snow storm when we did so maybe we are clear to drive down in 2 weeks.


----------



## DeeCee735

starwood said:


> DS checks in on 1/12. I'm very glad we got the snow storm when we did so maybe we are clear to drive down in 2 weeks.


 
Us too. DS checks in on the 10th. DH and DS are driving, I'm flying so hoping the weather is good and clear. Good luck to you.


----------



## mauigal

DeeCee735 said:


> Us too. DS checks in on the 10th. DH and DS are driving, I'm flying so hoping the weather is good and clear. Good luck to you.



Going down this week end too! DD starts the same time! 
Where are you staying?!


----------



## webster76

Took my daughter to the airport VERY  early on 1/10/2011 for her first day at Disney! She was nervous but excited too. She's says the apartments are really nice, so that was good to hear. She found out she's doing food service at Cosmic Rays in Tomorrow Land at Magic Kingdom. That's one place we've never eaten! Can't wait to talk to her tonight to see how her second day went.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

Thought I would take a minute to share our recent move in experience.  I think there are others still to move in this month.  Basically we did everything wrong, so hope others can learn from our mistakes.

We live in Massahusetts and DD is enrolled in college in Florida.  In December she moved all of her stuff out of the dorm and into my friends place.  She left her car with him and flew home.  A few days before check in we flew into Fort Lauderdale.  We packed up her car and I rented a car.  I was returning to Fort Lauderdale after she moved in.  We also thought we would need both cars for her stuff.  We would not have needed both cars if I didn't go because her car was packed full.  She could have put her backpack on her passenger seat but instead put it in the rental.  

We drove to Orlando the night before check in and stayed at a Howard Johnson on Rt. 192.  It was very cheap and because we had a car transportation was not a problem.  We also picked a place with outside access versus hallway access to the room, and requested the first floor.  The packed to the gills car was parked right outside the room.  After we checked in we drove over to check in to make sure we could find it.  

Check in begins at 9:00.  We got there at 7:30 because that's what everyone does.  The area is gated and we couldn't get in but there was a small parking lot across the street that was full.  We parked in a nearby strip mall lot.  My daughter went to check in by herself because I didn't want to leave the overpacked car unattended in the parking lot.  My daughter met up with her roommate.  They checked in and were sent to casting for 10 o'clock.  I had to leave at noon to get my rental back on time.  The small parking area near check in had many, many places available and I moved her car - still full and left.

Here are the things I learned afterwards:

Closer to check in time the gates opened and cars were allowed in to park.  So I didn't have to sit with the car in strip mall.

Even though the girls had to report to casting immediately, DD's roommate checked in with her mother (actually there, not sitting in the car) who then moved all of her stuff into the apartment.  The nice thing there was that she was able to pick out their room so they got the best room. 

The bed risers that she used in her dorm to give her under bed storage don't work on the beds in the apartment, at least in Vista.

I think that is about it.  If anyone has any questions just ask.

Also, now that we are past move it we have a trip planned to see her.  My son is in college so we are visiting during spring break.  We are only going for an extended weekend.  We are getting to the Orlando area on Friday night and staying in a cheap hotel.  There are four of us going plus DD.  On Saturday she will accompany us to check in.  We got the 50% off rate and are staying in a cabin at the campground.  She requested Saturday through Tuesday off.  She was given Sunday through Tuesday and is hoping to switch with someone to get off Saturday.  She works QSFB in the Magic Kingdom and even if she can't get the day off she doesn't generally go to work until afternoon or evening.  So she will either be with us Saturday or she will get us into the Animal Kingdom then join us back at the cabin after work.

She is absolutely having the time of her life.  She is a freshman and her first semester away from home was extremely difficult.  She actually is taking the semester off because freshman can't do internships.  Hopefully she'll return to college but for now she is living the dream.


----------



## BadDad

DOPEYLUVER said:


> Here are the things I learned afterwards:
> 
> Even though the girls had to report to casting immediately, DD's roommate checked in with her mother (actually there, not sitting in the car) who then moved all of her stuff into the apartment.  The nice thing there was that she was able to pick out there room so they got the best room.



Good Point!! One of my son's roommates did the same thing and got the room with the bathroom. (6 of them).  My son has the best view but shares a single bath with 4 guys.

Another thing the other parent did was get their kids food all in a single area in the pantry that way their son didn't have to mark his food. (my son was advised to mark his food by his cousins who've lived in off-campus apts).

Marking his food: That did not sit well with some of his other roommates but everywhere I read, kids end up either fighting over whose food and end up marking it eventually.


----------



## kikiq

BadDad said:


> Another thing the other parent did was get their kids food all in a single area in the pantry that way their son didn't have to mark his food. (my son was advised to mark his food by his cousins who've lived in off-campus apts).
> 
> Marking his food: That did not sit well with some of his other roommates but everywhere I read, kids end up either fighting over whose food and end up marking it eventually.



My DD was in a four bdrm apartment.  They didn't mark their food but they did have separate areas on the shelves/pantry.  They also had 2 refrigerators for 8 girls that they also didn't mark but separated their food. The girls also had a standing rule that any packaged food on the dining table was for everyone.


----------



## Mousefan72

My DD was a CP in Spring 2010 and is going back this summer for the Alumni 2011 Summer program.  In 2010 she was in an eight person apt. in Chatham. Having two refrigerators they each had their own space/shelf in the fridge and their own shelf(s) in the cabinets.  One thing we found out when she moved in to her apt. was that the beds are *very* firm. So we went to the Walmart and bought a foam mattess pad.  By the time we got there twins were all sold out and I had to buy a full/queen and make a few adjustments.  It wasn't too much money and DD slept much better. So if you drive down, bring a mattress pad.

Quick question:  My DD has been put into QSFB for summer 2011.  Spring 2010 she was in attractions, Space Mountain.  QSFB was her second choice....any of your kids doing QSFB right now?  If so, where and do they like it?


----------



## BadDad

My S is doing QSFB (his first WDWCP) at ESPN and Typhoon Lagoon and likes it.


----------



## KCMiller

My DD was just accepted for the Fall 2011 program, in Attractions - I don't know who's more excited, her or me !

I'm going to be driving her down and helping her move in this August, and I have a few questions.  First of all, on that first day, I know we're supposed to get there at dawn's early light, but do I stay with the car and she gets on a line somewhere to check in, or is it like when you go to the Campgrounds, and they check you in while you're in your car?   How much time will she have to spend with me once the check in process starts - if I stay for the next few days, will I see her at all?  And regarding food in the apartments - is it a good idea to bring masking tape and a Sharpie so the shelves in the cabinets and the refrigerators can be marked with who's is what?

I wish I was in College !

thanks,

KC


----------



## dnoyes

KCMiller said:


> My DD was just accepted for the Fall 2011 program, in Attractions - I don't know who's more excited, her or me !
> 
> I'm going to be driving her down and helping her move in this August, and I have a few questions.  First of all, on that first day, I know we're supposed to get there at dawn's early light, but do I stay with the car and she gets on a line somewhere to check in, or is it like when you go to the Campgrounds, and they check you in while you're in your car?   How much time will she have to spend with me once the check in process starts - if I stay for the next few days, will I see her at all?  And regarding food in the apartments - is it a good idea to bring masking tape and a Sharpie so the shelves in the cabinets and the refrigerators can be marked with who's is what?
> 
> I wish I was in College !
> 
> thanks,
> 
> KC



Sent you a PM


----------



## DeeCee735

On check in day, you will park the car and your DD will go to check in, you will go to an area for parents waiting. You will get a booklet w some info about life in the program. You will move your DD in. She may want to hang out w the kids later on in the day,  or you will have time with her. My son ditched us and Hung out w the new roommates and new kids. we saw him a couple of times in the following few days. Once for lunch and once to go to Walmart for some things he needed.  It is a good few days, exciting and alittle nerve racking for them, but good. Good luck with it and enjoy!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

Old time DISer here....

DD just got accepted!  I will be haunting these threads!


----------



## deek05

DiSshopkeeper, congrats on your DD acceptance. Ours is doing the Spring 2011 and is having a blast. She is a character performer! Your daughter will have a great time!


----------



## mjh8955

I tried a search to find some posts on this and didn't come up with any.  I am a parent with a kid interested in the Disney college program. 

Is it recommended to do a semester of college before starting the college program or an entire year first?  I know that there is a program you can start right after high school, but if you have GPA and ACT scores worthy of incoming freshman scholarship offers you lose that opportunity.  So it makes sense to me to start college and then after one year do the summer internship.  Is that the most logical path??  And how far ahead do they schedule interviews?  A year?  Six months?  When you interview is it for a certain semester or can it be open-ended?  Thanks!


----------



## SportsChick

Unless things are going to change next year, summer is only for Alumni. 

Applications for Fall/Fall Advantage are about winding down, they went up in January. I think Spring/Spring Advantage go up in August. 

I did an on-campus presentation just over a year ago for Fall - your interview is only good for the semester they're currently recruiting for.


----------



## kikiq

mjh8955 said:


> Is it recommended to do a semester of college before starting the college program or an entire year first?  I know that there is a program you can start right after high school, but if you have GPA and ACT scores worthy of incoming freshman scholarship offers you lose that opportunity.  So it makes sense to me to start college and then after one year do the summer internship.  Is that the most logical path??  And how far ahead do they schedule interviews?  A year?  Six months?  When you interview is it for a certain semester or can it be open-ended?  Thanks!



The College Program is during the school year.  The decision your child and you need to make is do you want to miss a quarter or semester of school.  For example:  My DD's school is in the quarter system.  She went during her junior year. Applied in Jan, interviewed late Feb, was accepted in early April, left right after school in June and didn't return until Jan 2, the next year.  She did not take any online college classes or any of her Disney classes for credit.  You can however take Disney classes for credit IF your college will take them.  I don't know too much about those because my DD's major is animal science, not too many animal science majors in the CP and she had credit already for those classes. Her BFF took 2 online classes from her university while she was at WDW.  There are facilities for the students to use if they are taking college online classes.

Have you read the online CP information?  Certain majors have access to special Disney designed college credit courses.  And as my DD says, interviewers have looked at her resume, see Disney College Program and  nod their head in a positive manner.  The reality is it's hard work, the hours are not glamourous but you learn how a major corporation works and their expectations.  My DD says "It's the best thing, I never knew I needed"


----------



## Mousefan72

My daughter will be participating in the alumni program this summer.  We plan on visiting her in June. If I make a hotel reservation for our family, would she be able to apply her discount to the reservation once she starts working? I'm worried that by the time she gets there we won't be able to get the week we want at the resort we'd like to stay at if we wait and let her make the reservation for us. Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Berlioz70

I do not think so. She would have to book it with the discount from the start, as only a certain number of rooms are allowed for the CM discount. 

You can book now, but cancel later if she is able to book a discount for you!


----------



## Tink431

I am flying down with my son and spending a few days at Disney before hand with him.  My question is ...when we get to check in on the first day (bright and early) will I.

1. Stay with his bags
2. Be able to travel to the store with him on the bus to help him purchase items he will need (we won't have a rent a car).
3. Will we know when his free time is that day to get him settled in.
3. How long will I be there at the apts.(I need to figure out when to make a returning flight home that day).

Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Tink431 said:


> I am flying down with my son and spending a few days at Disney before hand with him.  My question is ...when we get to check in on the first day (bright and early) will I.
> 
> 1. Stay with his bags
> 2. Be able to travel to the store with him on the bus to help him purchase items he will need (we won't have a rent a car).
> 3. Will we know when his free time is that day to get him settled in.
> 3. How long will I be there at the apts.(I need to figure out when to make a returning flight home that day).
> 
> Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.



He's going to be busy most of that day his free time won't be until the afternoon honestly barring an hour here and there. I don't think they will let you go to the store with him so he'd either need a list or you would have to call a cab. I'm not sure about the bags you can't go through the process with him and the normally have a tent sent up for the bags but I don't see a problem with you holding them for him.


----------



## Tink431

Thank you so much for answering my questions.  Now I can get him prepared for what he will need and I can make my plans for my trip home.


----------



## kikiq

Tink431 said:


> I am flying down with my son and spending a few days at Disney before hand with him.  My question is ...when we get to check in on the first day (bright and early) will I.
> 
> 1. Stay with his bags
> 2. Be able to travel to the store with him on the bus to help him purchase items he will need (we won't have a rent a car).
> 3. Will we know when his free time is that day to get him settled in.
> 3. How long will I be there at the apts.(I need to figure out when to make a returning flight home that day).
> 
> Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.



I originally planned on staying with my DD when she checked in, but couldn't.  This was my trip/her check in.  Her last final was Friday morning, she drove home right after that 4 hours.  Spent the rest of Friday packing, we left on a red eye from the west coast Friday night and arrived at MCO EARLY Saturday morning.  Rented a car, checked into our room and she slept most of the day.  I went to WalMart and got a few things that she hadn't brought from home.  Early Sunday morning checkin, I made 2 trips to the airport to pick up her roommates.  I was directed to the luggage drop off (tented area), told to wait in the family area if I was staying but I left my DD and her BFF to pick another set of girls.  AFter I dropped them off, I went to the airport to get my flight back to the west coast.  I found out afterwards that the bus drops them and their luggage at the apartment.  They then go to a meeting .  Sometime in the afternoon, they will have free time to take the bus to Walmart (parents cannot ride the bus).   You really can not go through the actual check in process with your son.  They make family members wait in another area.  I'm not sure you can ride the bus to the apartment if he's staying in the other apartment complex.


----------



## Traveliz

Tink431 said:


> I am flying down with my son and spending a few days at Disney before hand with him.  My question is ...when we get to check in on the first day (bright and early) will I.
> 
> 1. Stay with his bags
> 2. Be able to travel to the store with him on the bus to help him purchase items he will need (we won't have a rent a car).
> 3. Will we know when his free time is that day to get him settled in.
> 3. How long will I be there at the apts.(I need to figure out when to make a returning flight home that day).
> 
> Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.



1.  You can stay with his bags.

2.  You cannot travel on the bus with him.

3.  You will know right after he checks in what his schedule is.

4.  If you are not staying all night somewhere you could plan your return trip for a later flight - there is a hotel close by if you chose to stay over and then depart the next day.

Liz


----------



## Tink431

Wow...your were all great help.  THANKS!  I'm really not concerned about him going to through process as much as I want to make sure his luggage gets to where it needs to be and that he will have time to shop for the things we couldn't bring with us or we forgot.   I bit the bullet and made a return flight to philly at 5:00.  Figuring I probably will leave him sometime after lunch and return back to Disney to catch Magical express and then cry all the way home on the plane.  I will definitely miss him alot. 

Just one more question (for now).   The first day is there somewhere close by we can get lunch, since I don't have car we will have to walk.

Thanks again, you have calmed some of my anxiety.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Tink431 said:


> Wow...your were all great help.  THANKS!  I'm really not concerned about him going to through process as much as I want to make sure his luggage gets to where it needs to be and that he will have time to shop for the things we couldn't bring with us or we forgot.   I bit the bullet and made a return flight to philly at 5:00.  Figuring I probably will leave him sometime after lunch and return back to Disney to catch Magical express and then cry all the way home on the plane.  I will definitely miss him alot.
> 
> Just one more question (for now).   The first day is there somewhere close by we can get lunch, since I don't have car we will have to walk.
> 
> Thanks again, you have calmed some of my anxiety.



There is a Wendys and Chick-Fila right by Vista def in walking distance.


----------



## Practically.Perfect

Tink431 said:


> Wow...your were all great help.  THANKS!  I'm really not concerned about him going to through process as much as I want to make sure his luggage gets to where it needs to be and that he will have time to shop for the things we couldn't bring with us or we forgot.   I bit the bullet and made a return flight to philly at 5:00.  Figuring I probably will leave him sometime after lunch and return back to Disney to catch Magical express and then cry all the way home on the plane.  I will definitely miss him alot.
> 
> Just one more question (for now).   The first day is there somewhere close by we can get lunch, since I don't have car we will have to walk.
> 
> Thanks again, you have calmed some of my anxiety.



just some things to consider:

how were you planning on getting to check-in? if you were staying on Disney property I would assume you'd get a cab.

Also he might not be living in Vista (where check-in is). the other apartments are about a five minute drive away, but they would be pretty far to walk there. I don't think they would let parents ride the bus.


----------



## t-ho

Tink431 said:


> Wow...your were all great help.  THANKS!  I'm really not concerned about him going to through process as much as I want to make sure his luggage gets to where it needs to be and that he will have time to shop for the things we couldn't bring with us or we forgot.   I bit the bullet and made a return flight to philly at 5:00.  Figuring I probably will leave him sometime after lunch and return back to Disney to catch Magical express and then cry all the way home on the plane.  I will definitely miss him alot.
> 
> Just one more question (for now).   The first day is there somewhere close by we can get lunch, since I don't have car we will have to walk.
> 
> Thanks again, you have calmed some of my anxiety.




 When is your sons check in date?


----------



## Tink431

t-ho -- My son is checking in on May 23rd. 

Can anyone suggest a reliable cab company in Disney?  I have to get us from the Yacht Club to Vista and I have get myself back to YC in the afternoon to catch Magic Express to the airport.


----------



## piratechick

Tink431 said:


> t-ho -- My son is checking in on May 23rd.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a reliable cab company in Disney?  I have to get us from the Yacht Club to Vista and I have get myself back to YC in the afternoon to catch Magic Express to the airport.



Try Mears! They are very reliable and affordable.  http://www.mearstransportation.com/


----------



## Laken :))

What should we buy for the apartment?


----------



## t-ho

Laken :)) said:


> What should we buy for the apartment?



Check out this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2667814


----------



## arieslmom

DD accepted for Fall Advantage 2011 Season on May 23rd.  We are driving up on the 21st and can only stay until the 22nd.  I am worried that she will be spending the night on her own and then taking a taxi the next morning by herself from the hotel to Vista Way.  (She has never done this on her own.)  How safe is this?  Should I get a room at one of the Value Resorts (FL Res. Rates at the Music) or stay on at an outside hotel closer to Vista Way like the Sheraton Safari?  Can't really spend to much on a better hotel since we will be there again for Memorial at the Dolphin.  Will anyone else have a DD or DS with the same problem that can stay at the same hotel and share a cab?


----------



## t-ho

arieslmom said:


> DD accepted for Fall Advantage 2011 Season on May 23rd.  We are driving up on the 21st and can only stay until the 22nd.  I am worried that she will be spending the night on her own and then taking a taxi the next morning by herself from the hotel to Vista Way.  (She has never done this on her own.)  How safe is this?  Should I get a room at one of the Value Resorts (FL Res. Rates at the Music) or stay on at an outside hotel closer to Vista Way like the Sheraton Safari?  Can't really spend to much on a better hotel since we will be there again for Memorial at the Dolphin.  Will anyone else have a DD or DS with the same problem that can stay at the same hotel and share a cab?



There is a hotel right across from Vista Way that I can't imagine too be too expensive, especially compared to a Disney Resort. It that's the case it will be one short trip via cab, and it is quite safe. The entire area is very touristy and there will will already be CP's there. I imagine all the cabbies would know all about the CPs and what to go and all those things. If your daughter is responsible enough to stay down for a 2 semesters, surely she'll be fine for that night. All she has to do is get a good nights rest then make her way to Vista bright and early. The rest of the process is heavily dictated by Disney. They tell her where she needs to go and do and it all can be accomplished  by the CP buses. Good Luck!


----------



## deek05

arieslmom said:


> DD accepted for Fall Advantage 2011 Season on May 23rd.  We are driving up on the 21st and can only stay until the 22nd.  I am worried that she will be spending the night on her own and then taking a taxi the next morning by herself from the hotel to Vista Way.  (She has never done this on her own.)  How safe is this?  Should I get a room at one of the Value Resorts (FL Res. Rates at the Music) or stay on at an outside hotel closer to Vista Way like the Sheraton Safari?  Can't really spend to much on a better hotel since we will be there again for Memorial at the Dolphin.  Will anyone else have a DD or DS with the same problem that can stay at the same hotel and share a cab?




Holiday Sunspree Inn is across the street, kind of. Walgreens/Chic-a-filet is directly across the street. Vista Way is right behind them. Your daughter could walk to Vista Way from there. It's not very far at all.


----------



## KCMiller

I know my DD can get us a WDW hotel discount once she begins her CP, but if we book at a WDW hotel for the trip to bring her, can the discount be applied retroactively?  My sister and I are more than likely going to fly down with my DD, drop her off the next morning for her check in, then enjoy the parks for a few days after (OK, and be around just in case she needs anything - I'm a mom, so sue me  ).  I'd like to stay on property, but would like it even more if my DD could get us a CP discount.  

Advice?

Thanks,

KC


----------



## kikiq

I don't think the discount can be retroactive because in order to get the discount the CP has to make the reservation on the Hub.  

And, it's OK "to be a mom" and hang around.  I had a last minute change in plans and had to fly back after I dropped my DD off.  I was a mess all the way home back to California.  AND she lost her phone the very first day somewhere between her apartment and Walmart.  Found that out when my older DD picked me up from LAX.  What we discovered from that incident was, my youngest DD would lose her head if it wasn't attached to her body.  Smart child, but can't hang on to her keys, phone or wallet.  Thank goodness they wore lanyards.


----------



## Tink431

We are taking a taxi from the Yacht Club on Check-in Day.  My question is how early is too early to get there?  I don't really want to be dropped off at the entrance standing there with all his belongings waiting for the gaits to open. 

And totally unrelated question.  Do they need to bring curtains for the windows?  If so, are they standard size?

Kelly


----------



## progroupie

The windows will have blinds, curtains are not a neccesity. I'm a late sleeper so the sunlight in my bedroom bothered me a bit and I just draped a sheet over the window to lessen it.


----------



## Tink431

My son can't sleep with alot of light either so I packed darkening curtains and a flexible curtain rod.


----------



## cindyr222

Hi , My son will be attending the extended fall CP program in June. He is flying by himself and meeting up with a friend from college. He will be staying at a hotel the night before. Either at the Holiday Inn across from Vista Way or some place else cheap. 

Here are my questions:
1. Recommended transport to the hotel from the airport and appox. cost?

2. What do men need to wear to check in day
 and the day they first view their park/ hotel wherever they are assigned? My son is QSFB. I can't imagine they would have to wear dress pants and dress shirt to the parks that day or am I wrong? It says business casual so no shorts or polos for that day? I know Traditions is a dress pants/shirt dress shoes day.

3. Chatum or Vista Way? What are the costs to stay at these and it is worth the extra cost? How few roommates can you have if you choose Vista Way? I heard there is alot of partying at Vista and I don't want him kicked out because some roommate left beer in the room during inspection. He needs this job.

4. What does he do with his luggage while checking in? He will have two suit cases and a laptop at a minimum with him. Is there a holding area for luggage during check in? We can't go down with him to help out.

5.Can you request to work indoors for QSFB? If so who does he call/email? Melanoma runs in our family and he is very fair skinned.

Thanks for any help anyone can give us. We are so excited for him as this is his first job and loved his freshman year at college so far. He is counting down the days !


----------



## piratechick

Tink431 said:


> My son can't sleep with alot of light either so I packed darkening curtains and a flexible curtain rod.



Curtains are not allowed. Security usually goes around the apartments in a golf cart checking to make sure that nothing is hanging up the balconies or windows. If they see curtains up, they will tell you to take them down.


----------



## progroupie

You can wear anything on check in day, he'll be moving and unpacking so they don't really expect you to be dressed too nicely although he'll still want to look presentable of course. 

The day he goes to the parks for his tour is business casual, I'd suggest khaki slacks and a polo. He'll be allowed to wear sneakers though since there's a lot of walking. 

They'll let him leave his bags at Vista while he checks in. Of course he'd probably want to keep his laptop with him. 

I honestly don't think there's a huge difference in Vista and Chatham. Vista has more of reputation but at the end of the day the place is full of college kids no matter where you go. If he ends up in a negative roommate situation he can move out for a fee. 

I think there is someone you can call to make requests and other people have posted it here but I don't know it myself.


----------



## cindyr222

THanks so much for all the info. and answered questions.


----------



## wisblue

My daughter is coming for the fall program with a check-in on Monday, August 22. We are arriving on Saturday, the 20th and staying at the nearby Saratoga Springs using DVC points. I am planning to rent a car for at least a few days to help with move-in, shopping, etc. I plan to hang around the resort until Thursday, the 25th in case I can help with some shopping or other errands. Otherwise, I plan to enjoy the resort (it's tough duty but someone has to do it.)

Can someone help describe for me what check in day is like and how much the parents are able to help with moving in? Specifically,

1. How early is too early to get there? If check-in starts at 9 AM we would plan to get there no later than that, but is there any reason or advantage to getting there early?

2. When can my daughter actually move in to her apartment? Is it available as soon as she checks in? Can the parents help at this time, even if just to take bags into the room? Or does the actual, physical move-in take place later in the day? Because I will be staying so close, I could just as easily hang around the resort and come back later instead of sitting around the apartments waiting for her to be available to move in.

3. I understand that the day after check in is a "free" day where the participants have no scheduled activities. Is that right? I thought that that might be a perfect day to run errands like buying work shoes and getting an initial supply of groceries.

4. What does everyone do about banking services? Is there a nearby bank that allows the participants to open free accounts to deposit paychecks and obtain cash? Does that bank have ATM's in the area where its customers can withdraw cash without paying a fee? Does Disney offer direct deposit to accounts at this or any other bank? 

5. Do the participants get a secure storage area where they can keep things like their suitcases or any other things they won't need on a daily basis?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wisblue

beautygirlsmom said:


> My daughter didn't even want me to come down!  She ended up going with my father-in-law and never needed him past dropping off her stuff.  She quickly made friends with a couple of the girls, and with her activities the first few days, she really didn't have time for me even if I had gone down.



That's what I'm hoping for. Not to be selfish but I am hoping that she will make friends quickly and won't need me around. She says she feels bad that I will be there by myself for a few days, but to me a couple of days to enjoy the Disney resort, even by myself, is hardly a punishment.


----------



## progroupie

The only notable advantages to getting there early is the obvious, the sooner you get there the sooner you'll be done for the day. Also if she's got any preferences for apartment location and size she'd have more options earlier in the day.

I think she'll get her apartment key within an hour or two.

It is a good day to go grocery shopping and what not. She'll have to spend an hour or so in a housing meeting, but other than that there's nothing scheduled for that day. 

Disney has a credit union that's available to all CM's. They'll be given a chance to sign up during their housing meeting. There are locations on property as well as on the bus route and ATM's in backstage areas.
Disney will do direct deposit to any bank though. 

There are no storage areas. The best thing to do is put the suitcases under the bed or on the top shelf in the closet.


----------



## wdwscout

wisblue said:


> 1. How early is too early to get there? If check-in starts at 9 AM we would plan to get there no later than that, but is there any reason or advantage to getting there early?


We arrived around 8 or 830. The only advantage was that my son ended up being the first person in the apartment so he got first choice of which bedroom he wanted. Other than that- no real advantage.



> 2. When can my daughter actually move in to her apartment? Is it available as soon as she checks in? Can the parents help at this time, even if just to take bags into the room? Or does the actual, physical move-in take place later in the day? Because I will be staying so close, I could just as easily hang around the resort and come back later instead of sitting around the apartments waiting for her to be available to move in.


She will go one way and the parents go another. The parents are brought to a centrally located tent where you will get an information packet and get to meet other parents- all equally anxious about this new venture the kids are embarking upon! It's lots of fun. It didn't take even an hour as I recall, and then cell phones started ringing as the kids came out with their apartment assignments and keys. You move in right then! At that point you can move your car (if you have one) into the complex and unload.
The do have to go to Casting soon after check-in (they go on a bus). You cannot go there with her. This is when I unpacked my son's stuff and tried to help him organize. The other parents in his apartment did the same. I think that took about an hour or so too.



> 3. I understand that the day after check in is a "free" day where the participants have no scheduled activities. Is that right? I thought that that might be a perfect day to run errands like buying work shoes and getting an initial supply of groceries.


They do have a housing meeting that evening. And I recall a pool party or something else too. But there is time to go run a few errands, buy food and anything else you may need. And the following day is usually pretty free as well.



> 4. What does everyone do about banking services? Is there a nearby bank that allows the participants to open free accounts to deposit paychecks and obtain cash? Does that bank have ATM's in the area where its customers can withdraw cash without paying a fee? Does Disney offer direct deposit to accounts at this or any other bank?


Disney does not give them paychecks. They get a "pay card"- like a debit card, sort of. Their pay is automatically loaded on the card each payday. So there is no need to deposit checks. The card can be used anywhere a debit/credit card is accepted. I believe they can use it in any ATMs as well.
If you really want, they can arrange direct deposit into your local bank. Then if she has a debit card and/or credit card there, she can use that for spending money. We thought we'd do direct deposit, but the pay card was already set up and proved very convenient.



> 5. Do the participants get a secure storage area where they can keep things like their suitcases or any other things they won't need on a daily basis?


No storage areas, but the walk-in closets are ample and have a couple of high shelves to get rarely used items out of the way (like suitcases or storage containers). And we brought "under the bed" storage boxes for more easy access to sheets, and a few other items.

Hope these answers helped!


----------



## KCMiller

kikiq said:


> I don't think the discount can be retroactive because in order to get the discount the CP has to make the reservation on the Hub.
> 
> And, it's OK "to be a mom" and hang around.  I had a last minute change in plans and had to fly back after I dropped my DD off.  I was a mess all the way home back to California.  AND she lost her phone the very first day somewhere between her apartment and Walmart.  Found that out when my older DD picked me up from LAX.  What we discovered from that incident was, my youngest DD would lose her head if it wasn't attached to her body.  Smart child, but can't hang on to her keys, phone or wallet.  Thank goodness they wore lanyards.



Thanks!  How soon after she checks in is she able to go on the 'Hub' and make reservations and such?  How soon will she be able to use the other discounts she gets, such as guest passes?

I appreciate the help!

KC


----------



## DISshopkeeper

My daughter checks in the same day!!  




wisblue said:


> My daughter is coming for the fall program with a check-in on Monday, August 22. We are arriving on Saturday, the 20th and staying at the nearby Saratoga Springs using DVC points. I am planning to rent a car for at least a few days to help with move-in, shopping, etc. I plan to hang around the resort until Thursday, the 25th in case I can help with some shopping or other errands. Otherwise, I plan to enjoy the resort (it's tough duty but someone has to do it.)
> 
> Can someone help describe for me what check in day is like and how much the parents are able to help with moving in? Specifically,
> 
> 1. How early is too early to get there? If check-in starts at 9 AM we would plan to get there no later than that, but is there any reason or advantage to getting there early?
> 
> 2. When can my daughter actually move in to her apartment? Is it available as soon as she checks in? Can the parents help at this time, even if just to take bags into the room? Or does the actual, physical move-in take place later in the day? Because I will be staying so close, I could just as easily hang around the resort and come back later instead of sitting around the apartments waiting for her to be available to move in.
> 
> 3. I understand that the day after check in is a "free" day where the participants have no scheduled activities. Is that right? I thought that that might be a perfect day to run errands like buying work shoes and getting an initial supply of groceries.
> 
> 4. What does everyone do about banking services? Is there a nearby bank that allows the participants to open free accounts to deposit paychecks and obtain cash? Does that bank have ATM's in the area where its customers can withdraw cash without paying a fee? Does Disney offer direct deposit to accounts at this or any other bank?
> 
> 5. Do the participants get a secure storage area where they can keep things like their suitcases or any other things they won't need on a daily basis?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## kikiq

KCMiller said:


> Thanks!  How soon after she checks in is she able to go on the 'Hub' and make reservations and such?  How soon will she be able to use the other discounts she gets, such as guest passes?
> 
> I appreciate the help!  KC



She won't be able to go on the hub until she receives her first few days of training when they get their assignments and "how tos".  I would say within a week of her starting.  I just talked to my DD (she's graduating!!!) and should have asked her.  She started in June and we made a trip in August with her BFF's family, used her main gate passes.  Then I came in October, she made reservations at POP.


----------



## Libbysmom91

My daughter will also be arriving on Aug. 22!  We're so excited, and also anxious.  I have a lot of the same questions as you, and have been looking over old posts, hoping to find some answers and tips about what to do.  Mine will be working in QSFB, what about yours?


----------



## Libbysmom91

My daughter is also checking in on Aug. 22!  She'll be working in QSFB, where will yours be?  We're so excited, and a little nervous.  Hoping to find some good info here, and maybe some moms to communicate with.


----------



## DISshopkeeper

Libbysmom91 said:


> My daughter is also checking in on Aug. 22!  She'll be working in QSFB, where will yours be?  We're so excited, and a little nervous.  Hoping to find some good info here, and maybe some moms to communicate with.



My DD will be in merchandise.  She can hardly WAIT until Aug 22!


----------



## scoopmorgan

My daughter is checking in on Aug. 22nd, also! She's arriving onthe 21st, and spending the night across from where their orientation will take place. I know she will be working food service. She asked for Casey's Corner, but won't know for sure until check-in. She has found a few friends on this board, who will be rooming with her. I am nearly as excited for her, as she is for herself! I wonder how many kids begin on the 22nd? Any clues?


----------



## scoopmorgan

Is anyone else planning to travel to WDW to visit their kids while they are in the CP program? I have always wanted to go to WDW, so this was my perfect excuse!


----------



## SIMJUN

We are going at Christmas.  We have two kids on the college program this fall and one doing a professional internship.

Just hope they can all get some time off together.


----------



## SportsChick

Be prepared for not a lot of time off - The week going into Christmas and then up to New Year's was crazy for me - I had one day off in 2 1/2 weeks. I had December 22nd off and then didn't have another day off until the end of my program, January 7th.


----------



## SIMJUN

Thanks,   I realise that the holidays are the busiest time.  DS did the college program and we visited hi at Chritmas too  (2009).   We did manage to see quite a bit of him,  but I doubt we will get many days when they have free time together.


----------



## disneyworldaddict

My daughter's best friend is starting the program Aug 8 and we will be visiting her Aug 20. One of our daughter is considering the program also, but not until  next summer, so she wants to check it out when we visit. I know interns families can get discounts, but I was wondering if friends can also. My husband and I are passholders, but our daughters are not, is it possible for their friend to get them a discount?


----------



## Dreamstuff

Yeah you can get discounts for friends. As long as the Cast Member is present it can be done.


----------



## Libbysmom91

scoopmorgan said:


> Is anyone else planning to travel to WDW to visit their kids while they are in the CP program? I have always wanted to go to WDW, so this was my perfect excuse!



We're planning a couple of trips...  We're taking her down on the 21st, helping her get settled, but won't go to the parks then, as it's too hot!  I think we'll go sometime in October, and then again  late December, or January.  I've always wanted to see WDW decorated for Christmas... We're counting the days!


----------



## Tink431

We are heading down in 13 days to see our son who has been in the DCP since May.  He is at the concierge desk at the All Star Resorts.  He is have a great time, making friends and contacts. He was planning on coming home in January, but may be extending to May.  He was able to get a few days off during the time we are there and will also catch up with us on days he is working for at least one meal.  I can hardly wait.  Its been a long three months waiting to see him. I hope to go back in Jan/Feb if he does decide to stay until May.


----------



## scoopmorgan

I know there are some veteran parents on here, who might be able to help me. My daughter is already away at school, and we'll only see her briefly to take her to the airport when she goes to the CP. We use Skype and internet a lot. She has purchased bedding, towels, and other personal items, but I don't know if she'll need other things. I'm thinking maybe a small fan... how's the A/C in these units? Are bedbugs a problem in Florida? Does she need a mattress cover to protect herself? Did your kids report things they wished they had brought along? Do they furnish alarm clocks? TV's, or just basic furniture?

She's been saving up for a while, and will have some funds when she arrives, but if there are things Mom can provide before-hand, I would feel much better about it. Any and all hints are welcome!Thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

The apartments only provide the basics, so she will need to provide things like an alarm clock, hangers, toliet paper, and other daily necessities.

I recommend a fan, not for temperature, but for the noise. I had a roommate who closed every night and got home at 2 am... then I had a roommate the opened every morning and left at 4 am. Having a fan provides some extra noise as roommates come and go all hours of the day/night.

I had no problems with bugs, but recommend a mattress pad for a little extra cusion on the beds. 

TVs are not provided. If she lives in Vista or Chatham there is only one jack in the living room. If she lives in Patterson then there are also jacks in the bedrooms.

Other recommendations - wireless modem, laundry bag that's easy to transport to the laundry buildings, and a shower caddy.


----------



## Tink431

i kept the list I used for my son this May in case he decides to go down again, I didn't want to forget anything

I asked him if he wanted to send anything home and the only thing from this list was the one suit and a few dress shirts. 

Money, ID, lunch bag, Lanyard, Toilet paper, paper towels, laundry det, dish wash det, kitchen towels, cleanser, facial soap, dress shirts, undershirts, shorts, casual shirts, dress pants, ties, socks, belts, underwear, suit coat, razor, lock for locker, umbrella, rain poncho, toothpast, sheets, blanket, pillows, trashbags, towels, meds, powerstrip, electronics, laptop, laptop lock, camera, bathing suit, pj sneaks, sweat shirts, sweat pants, flip flops, sunglasses, extra phone, chargers, bathroom essentials, alarm clock, laundry basket, hangers, calendar, reusuable grocey bags (great for runs to walmart on the bus), watch, bed risers, extension cord, beach towel, shower curtain, shower organizer, bath mat, floor mat, air freshner, labels (food), sharpie (food), paper plates, DVDs, shampoo, body soap, dry erase board, toothpaste, suntan loation, walmart gift cards, Cash.  I sent curtains down with him also, but I don't think he was allow to put them up. Now of course you would need to make adjustments for your daughter with some of the dress items, but so far I think all he really needed to go to walmart for was food and anything he may ran out of. Sorry if the list is all over the place, but we had to put it together within only a few weeks of him leaving.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Berlioz70 said:


> Other recommendations - wireless modem, laundry bag that's easy to transport to the laundry buildings, and a shower caddy.



thanks, I would've overlooked a laundry bag! duh! Having W/D at home, she won't have thought of it either, I reckon! And a shower Caddy is very handy too, with roommates. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## scoopmorgan

Tink431 said:


> i kept the list I used for my son this May in case he decides to go down again, I didn't want to forget anything
> 
> I asked him if he wanted to send anything home and the only thing from this list was the one suit and a few dress shirts.
> 
> Money, ID, lunch bag, Lanyard, Toilet paper, paper towels, laundry det, dish wash det, kitchen towels, cleanser, facial soap, dress shirts, undershirts, shorts, casual shirts, dress pants, ties, socks, belts, underwear, suit coat, razor, lock for locker, umbrella, rain poncho, toothpast, sheets, blanket, pillows, trashbags, towels, meds, powerstrip, electronics, laptop, laptop lock, camera, bathing suit, pj sneaks, sweat shirts, sweat pants, flip flops, sunglasses, extra phone, chargers, bathroom essentials, alarm clock, laundry basket, hangers, calendar, reusuable grocey bags (great for runs to walmart on the bus), watch, bed risers, extension cord, beach towel, shower curtain, shower organizer, bath mat, floor mat, air freshner, labels (food), sharpie (food), paper plates, DVDs, shampoo, body soap, dry erase board, toothpaste, suntan loation, walmart gift cards, Cash.  I sent curtains down with him also, but I don't think he was allow to put them up. Now of course you would need to make adjustments for your daughter with some of the dress items, but so far I think all he really needed to go to walmart for was food and anything he may ran out of. Sorry if the list is all over the place, but we had to put it together within only a few weeks of him leaving.



Great list! Thanks so much!


----------



## Tink431

You are welcome.  This site was so helpul to me when I was sending my son down a few months ago. I'm so glad I was able to help someone in return.


----------



## psherman42

wrong thread.


----------



## Tink431

?


----------



## scoopmorgan

Tink431 said:


> ?



I think the post was deleted because it was off topic- on the wrong board.


----------



## mickmom728

Good luck to all those starting this month!  It was one year ago that we took our DS to Disney for the CP--he worked in Epcot Innoventions doing a "spieling" role at StormStruck initially and then got trained at Waste Management and Segway.  He loved it and extended his program until May.
We took him down in August, stayed offsite and did not go into the parks then.  We made up for that though since I went in October(Food and Wine girls trip with free dining) with my daughters and family trips in December and March!  We didn't want those free passes and room discounts to go to waste ha!
For those trying to book make sure you keep calling back until you get what you want.  If it is 60% off and discounted dining during your timeframe be aware of that and be persistent, even talking to a supervisor if warranted.  It is definitely worth all the phone calls--your child is supposed to do the calling and/or arranging things on the Hub.
It really is a Magical time for them even though they may complain about getting used to the Disney way...just be encouraging...send a package or card once in awhile because they love getting mail


----------



## scoopmorgan

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I don't know if it's just me, or what. I've been so excited for my daughter for the past several months, but now that it's just over a week away, I am getting weepy, and emotional. It does my heart good to hear some feedback, and to know it will be okay.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

mickmom728 said:


> send a package or card once in awhile because they love getting mail





I saved the text message that my daughter sent me in response to a package I sent, "Oh my gosh momma.  Got the package today.  I don't think you can possibly understand how happy I am."


----------



## DISshopkeeper

scoopmorgan said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I don't know if it's just me, or what. I've been so excited for my daughter for the past several months, but now that it's just over a week away, I am getting weepy, and emotional. It does my heart good to hear some feedback, and to know it will be okay.



I could have written this myself!  Headed down next week with DD.


----------



## Tink431

Dopeylover I know what you mean.  The other day I get a call from my son and he said to me "Mom, I think you were right"......WHAT. .... I had told him it would probably be best if he extended his stay because at this point he had a full time job and he would then come home in May and start back in his Junior year at college. I just thought it was a much better plan than him coming home in January and not going to school until the fall.  He has no car, no job here and all his college friends would be heading back to college at that point.  He seems so much more settled now that he knows he will be staying there and taking classes as well.


----------



## BadDad

My S21 just came home Friday (8/12) after completing the Spring Adv program.  He had a rough start but finished with a smile and tear in his eye.  Here's what I learned:

Wellness Apts do not mean no alcohol, it really means 18 & 19 year olds.  My S was 20 when he started.  He found those who only had 1 semester of college lacked maturity.  When he turned 21, he went to a non-wellness apt. Yes, there was alcohol in the frig but there were clean bathrooms, garbage was taken out and a general respect for quirky work schedules.

Going to work sick is not a bad thing.  1 point deduction for being sick even with a doctor's note for a CP.  Better to show up sick and get ER (early release) than call in sick.  Arriving 90 min late will get you 1/2 pt deduction, sick with a doctor's note will get you a whole point.

Tourists go to Disney sick. My S and all of his roommates were constantly picking up bugs from the guests.  Guests who pay $$$ for non-refundable tickets come to WDW and pass whatever they bring (from around the world) to CM who handle their tickets, money, trays, etc.  Advice: Before you leave, register your CP at the medical clinic that services the CPers including insurance and payment method.  A strep test costs around $250.  They didn't take our health plan but luckly, I have a flex health care account whose account information I had to give over the phone while my CPer waited in an examining room.

They will have the time of their lives!! If your child is not living in a dorm.  This is the best experience for them.


----------



## KCMiller

BadDad said:


> ...
> Going to work sick is not a bad thing.  1 point deduction for being sick even with a doctor's note for a CP.  Better to show up sick and get ER (early release) than call in sick.  Arriving 90 min late will get you 1/2 pt deduction, sick with a doctor's note will get you a whole point.
> 
> Tourists go to Disney sick. My S and all of his roommates were constantly picking up bugs from the guests.  Guests who pay $$$ for non-refundable tickets come to WDW and pass whatever they bring (from around the world) to CM who handle their tickets, money, trays, etc.  Advice: Before you leave, register your CP at the medical clinic that services the CPers including insurance and payment method.  A strep test costs around $250.  They didn't take our health plan but luckly, I have a flex health care account whose account information I had to give over the phone while my CPer waited in an examining room.
> 
> They will have the time of their lives!! If your child is not living in a dorm.  This is the best experience for them.




I'm bringing my DD21 down to Orlando tomorrow to begin serving her Mousey Overlord  - can you tell me a bit more about the medical clinic that services the CPers?  Is this a Disney run clinic?

Thanks so much!

KC


----------



## BadDad

Centra Care
12500 South Apopka Vineland Rd.
Orlando, FL 32836
407-200-2300

Not run by Disney but they pick up sick CPers (there maybe an agreement with them and Price Management).

I am not affilated with the clinic, it did not take our health insurance but it did take my $282 payment.


----------



## cindyr222

centracare.org is a walk in clinic very near chatham apts. they take most ins. and will pick you up and take you back to your apt for free if you have no trans. My daughter needed to go there two weeks ago as we were visiting my son who is a cp there . He went just last week after he lost his bus pass and had to walk home in the heat from his work location.  Someone found him passed out on the ground right outside chatham apts. He got seen there for dehydration. Good luck to your son. I'm sure he will enjoy his time there. Make him take vitamins. They tend to get sick a lot .


----------



## wisblue

We are taking our daughter for check in next Monday, 8/22.

Can anyone describe the check-in process, such as how early to get there, where you can park/wait with the car before check-in starts, how long it takes before participants can move into their apartments, what other obligations they have the first day, etc?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wdwfam

Wow, this all brings back memories.  Almost exactly three years ago, I drove down with my then DD20 to her CP.  She had never lived away from home (University was in our hometown) and moved over 1,100 miles.  Those were the best 5 months of her life.  She absolutely LOVED it!  When she came home, she became a campus rep.  Once she graduated, she went back for a professional internship and has stayed on with Disney ever since.  It is really a love it or hate it situation.  She did get homesick in late October that year, but a quick trip home for the weekend helped a lot.  I loved getting phone calls from her about how much fun she and her roommates were having.  Her CP was Merchandise in Fantasyland.  Very magical.  Long hours around the holidays (kept her mind off of being home). Good luck, parents.  You will survive.


----------



## cindyr222

I*can only comment on the check in process for my son as I have heard it depends on your work location as to how it all works as far as schedules. He arrived alone as he flew down the day before. He stayed at the hotel across from Vista Way Holiday Inn Lake Buena Vista also known by former cp's as Holiday Inn Sunspree. This hotel is right across the street from Vista Way the place you check in. My recommendation if your child wants a certain apt or certain #of roommate to get there by 6:45-7 at the latest. My son arrived at 6:50 but the line was already formed . He just happened to be with a very small group of only 300 or so. Most groups are at least 500. They say check in is at 9:00 but they start letting in at 8:00 to avoid a huge line .

Your child can find a roommate ahead of time if there is a facebook group for their starting date or request to room with someone. They need to be in line together as they tend to put you with whomever is right there in line with you as long as your requests for wellness/or nonwellness and # of rooms and apt location are the same. Saves them time in trying to fill apts. So if you don't like who you are standing with in line you may want to move if you have the same requests . My son's roommate ended up being the kid he stood with for and hour in line. His other roommates where right behind them. They try to find an apt. that you request if one is available.
Parents usually stand near a tent set up with a luggage holding area for those that flew in or unloaded their cars already. You can park in a designated area with your car fully loaded and locked. Disney is pretty safe so no worries there. If your child is assigned to Vista you will not need to drive too far as this is their apt complex. If they are assigned to Chatham or Pattern they can either take the cp bus with their things or you can drive them to their location. They will be given directions to the other apts.

Depending on your child's time to check in to casting services ( this is where they find out their actual work location and meet some of their managers if they happen to be helping that day), you may have time to move in. Parents who are there can do this while their child may be at casting. It really depends on their casting time. My son said he had time to drop his luggage off at Chatham and go right to the bus to casting as he was assigned the first group to go to casting services.

Once at casting they will stand in line again . Disney employees will size you up at this point for the "Disney Look" My son's friend from college had dyed her hair while in school and tried to cover it up with dye before she left and they told her she needed to get her hair professionally colored again so she did not have two toned or highlighted hair. Another person in line behind my son was told never to show up wearing jeans shorts with holes in them . He was told that he was here to possibly meet some of his managers. 

Dress nicely but not over the top. Boys should probably wear, nice shorts and a polo or ironed tee, girls, shorts that are not too short , nice shirt or a sundress. Again this was my son's experience , your child's may be different.

After casting , they receive a schedule as to what they need to do next. My son had a few days off before he needed to report for Traditions and then training. Some of his roommates had Traditions the next day and then training . It depends on your role and work location.

Hope this helps . This is what he told his cousin on the phone before he went down there to work.

The first few days are very busy and exciting. Hope your child has a great experience, as it is not something everyone gets to do and it looks really good on a resume too.


----------



## wisblue

Thanks for the information.

We are going to be staying at Saratoga Springs (DVC members) with a rental car and, because that is so close to the apartments, I am thinking about taking my daughter over early to meet up with the roommates she arranged through the internet. Then I might go back to the hotel until closer to 9 AM and come over with her luggage then.


----------



## cindyr222

That sounds like a great plan. She should be through the line by then and ready to move in. Good luck to her. Hope she likes her role and location as much as my son does. It truly is a magical place.


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hey parents, 
My name is alyssa and i just started the CP in may! Feel free to ask any questions you may have and i can do my best to answer them for you. I have a blog that might be helpful as well its http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com
This is going to be a great experience for  your child so let me know wha you need.


----------



## scoopmorgan

We sent our daughter off this morning- very early this am. I had three hours sleep last night, and I just can't snap out of this zombie-like state. I think letting go of her was harder than I anticipated. I know she'll have a wonderful experience, but boy, this is hard.


----------



## KCMiller

I just dropped off my DD21 for her Fall program (she got the assignment she wanted, Haunted Mansion, whoo hoo!), and have a few tips for parents.

First, drop them off EARLY on check in day.  I dropped her at Vista where the check in was at 6:30am, and there were at least 50 people ahead of her online.

If your child has met someone online, on Facebook or at a meet and greet, and they want to room together, they have to be online together.  My DD met up with a group the night before at DTD, and a bunch of them hit it off and wanted to room together, but one girl slept in, and so ended up being put with another group.  

If you can, go to the WalMart and pick stuff up for your child while they are checking in and going to casting and such.  They won't need you for hours (they check in at Vista, then get bussed over to another location for paperwork and such, then bussed back to Vista - hours later).  The WalMart got really crowded later in the day, and they ran out of a lot of things.  And get the bed risers - it's great to be able to put storage boxes under the beds.

Bring a wheeled cart with you, if you can - getting stuff from the parking areas to the apartments can be quite a haul, and without a cart or something, you'll end up making a bunch of trips.

Plan on just getting the essentials that first day - if you'll be in town for a few days, the roommates will all have a chance to figure out who's brought what, and you can make another run to the store.  Or you can just leave money .

And don't worry!  

Anything I can help answer, please just let me know!

KC


----------



## scoopmorgan

We sent our DD19 off yesterday, by plane to Orlando. I sure wish we could have gone with her. I'm jealous of those of you who could! We're going to visit in Sept/Oct for our 20th Anniversary, but I wish we lived closer. We are on the West coast.


----------



## wdwgirl03

KCMiller said:


> I just dropped off my DD21 for her Fall program (she got the assignment she wanted, Haunted Mansion, whoo hoo!), and have a few tips for parents.



How cool she got the assignment she wanted!  I think my sister's pretty happy with her work location too.  She'll be at Hollywood Studios in QSFB!



scoopmorgan said:


> We sent our DD19 off yesterday, by plane to Orlando. I sure wish we could have gone with her. I'm jealous of those of you who could! We're going to visit in Sept/Oct for our 20th Anniversary, but I wish we lived closer. We are on the West coast.



I'm not a parent but my sister and parents (wisblue is my dad) left on Saturday.  I wish I could've gone too, especially since I've gone to WDW the last two summers.  It's going to be weird not seeing her for a couple months.  Atleast I have a trip coming up in October.


----------



## Iris

wdwfam said:


> Wow, this all brings back memories.  Almost exactly three years ago, I drove down with my then DD20 to her CP.  She had never lived away from home (University was in our hometown) and moved over 1,100 miles.  Those were the best 5 months of her life.  She absolutely LOVED it!  When she came home, she became a campus rep.  Once she graduated, she went back for a professional internship and has stayed on with Disney ever since.  It is really a love it or hate it situation.  She did get homesick in late October that year, but a quick trip home for the weekend helped a lot.  I loved getting phone calls from her about how much fun she and her roommates were having.  Her CP was Merchandise in Fantasyland.  Very magical.  Long hours around the holidays (kept her mind off of being home). Good luck, parents.  You will survive.



It brings back memories for me too!  A year ago we took our DD down and she has stayed on in Entertainment.  It was also her first time away from home, since she started in the Career Start Program fresh out of high school.  She will be starting college in January 2012 at Valencia.  She LOVED her experience but I admit she was much happier in Entertainment (extended program) than she was in QSFB, but all in all she loved it all.  So much so that she stayed on and loves life in Florida.  We live up north so she is also pretty far from home and yes, she did get homesick from time to time and even now gets a little homesick but she has been able to visit home in July and will also make a quick trip in early December.

Good luck to all the new CPs and their parents!!!


----------



## susan4000

Well, I wish I had known about this place a few weeks ago! Dropped my 20 year old at the airport last week for her adventure, got a call from her last night in complete tears about how unhappy she was.  I know she has a lot going on, been having a hard time for a few weeks, and I think she thought Disney would fix it all.  Any advice? Does Disney have any sort of counselling or referrals if she needs to find help? It's pretty hard to coordinate from a thousand miles away, so I would appreciate any and all ideas.  Thanks


----------



## scoopmorgan

susan4000 said:


> Well, I wish I had known about this place a few weeks ago! Dropped my 20 year old at the airport last week for her adventure, got a call from her last night in complete tears about how unhappy she was.  I know she has a lot going on, been having a hard time for a few weeks, and I think she thought Disney would fix it all.  Any advice? Does Disney have any sort of counselling or referrals if she needs to find help? It's pretty hard to coordinate from a thousand miles away, so I would appreciate any and all ideas.  Thanks



People have been discussing a medical clinic that is available to the kids. They should be able to offer a referral, otherwise check with the county mental health unit. They usually provide sliding scale, or low fee counseling. I hope she's okay. I know how worried you must be. My daughter went through a similar period a few years back  God bless you both.


----------



## graygables

susan4000 said:


> Well, I wish I had known about this place a few weeks ago! Dropped my 20 year old at the airport last week for her adventure, got a call from her last night in complete tears about how unhappy she was.  I know she has a lot going on, been having a hard time for a few weeks, and I think she thought Disney would fix it all.  Any advice? Does Disney have any sort of counselling or referrals if she needs to find help? It's pretty hard to coordinate from a thousand miles away, so I would appreciate any and all ideas.  Thanks



Sent you a PM


----------



## DISshopkeeper

susan4000 said:


> Well, I wish I had known about this place a few weeks ago! Dropped my 20 year old at the airport last week for her adventure, got a call from her last night in complete tears about how unhappy she was.  I know she has a lot going on, been having a hard time for a few weeks, and I think she thought Disney would fix it all.  Any advice? Does Disney have any sort of counselling or referrals if she needs to find help? It's pretty hard to coordinate from a thousand miles away, so I would appreciate any and all ideas.  Thanks



Oh, how hard for you AND her!   Hope she acclimates soon, so hard to deal with unhappiness from afar!!!!


----------



## susan4000

Thanks for the thoughts, she seems to be having a better few days now, but I will be looking into some sort of referral, even if only to rule out anything serious. @GrayGables - Thank you so much for your PM, she's at American Idol and is enjoying the job more each day.  She has such a bright personality that I'm surprised she is finding this so difficult.  Thank you for all your support, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wdwgirl03

susan4000 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, she seems to be having a better few days now, but I will be looking into some sort of referral, even if only to rule out anything serious. @GrayGables - Thank you so much for your PM, she's at American Idol and is enjoying the job more each day.  She has such a bright personality that I'm surprised she is finding this so difficult.  Thank you for all your support, it is greatly appreciated.



Glad to hear your daughter is doing better.  How fun that she is working at American Idol.  One of my favorite attractions!  My sister is going to be working at DHS too (she just checked in on Monday)-maybe they will cross paths sometime!


----------



## BadDad

my s just returned from Spring Adv (6 months). The first weeks were rough, his roommates were a collective group of jerks, He was threaten and moved.  His second set of roommates were better but still immature. His final roommate was excellent.  Is the problem work, roommates, or homesickness?


----------



## susan4000

thanks for your post, it helped me narrow it down.  Her problem isn't work, she says she's good at the job and likes it (but at first she didn't think it was a "magical" attraction) and her roommates seem fine, her computer isn't working and they have been letting her use theirs, so they seem decent.  The problem must be more homesick. She's been away at college for two years, so I didn't think that would be a problem, but she did go to college with friends, so she always knew somebody while she was away. Now she is in a totally new place without anybody, and I think its probably hitting her hard. She hasn't called in tears for a few days, so I'm hoping she's doing better. Thanks to everyone, your posts make me feel better about her situation.


----------



## wisblue

I have a question about the use of the cast member gate pass to get tickets for guests.

We will be visiting our daughter in October and staying at a DVC resort. Can she get park tickets for us that we can use for morning EMH? The way I understand it, the cast member presents his/her pass at a ticket window and receives up to 3 one day hopper tickets for the guests. Can she do this and enter the park with us during EMH, or would she be declined entry because she is not a resort guest?


----------



## Traveliz

wisblue said:


> I have a question about the use of the cast member gate pass to get tickets for guests.
> 
> We will be visiting our daughter in October and staying at a DVC resort. Can she get park tickets for us that we can use for morning EMH? The way I understand it, the cast member presents his/her pass at a ticket window and receives up to 3 one day hopper tickets for the guests. Can she do this and enter the park with us during EMH, or would she be declined entry because she is not a resort guest?



We always included our daughter on our resort reservation and she stayed with us during our visits.  She is then considered a resort guest as well.

Liz


----------



## momimouse27

Just wanted to drop in and say I'm enjoying this thread!  

My daughter, who is also on the boards here, is a freshman this year and planning on applying for 2012 Fall Advantage in January.  It is really helping to get all the info now, because it makes me less nervous about her going so far away!  It's something she has wanted for a while, so I hope she gets in.


----------



## KatKing

Hey Momimouse27, I'm in the same boat as you. My daughter is starting college next week and eager to apply for the fall advantage. I have read this entire thread over the past month and have taken many notes. My fingers are crossed all goes well. My daughter isn't nearly as nervous about all this as I am.


----------



## scoopmorgan

My daughter started her research, and these boards provided a lot of it, about this time last year, for her CP which began on Aug 22. She made several friends ahead of time, and even met and got to know her roommates before they ever arrived! So far, Disney has been outstanding, as far as organization, efficiency, and most importantly, safety for the kids.  I wish your children good luck. I know they will have an amazing adventure if they make it.


----------



## DISshopkeeper

I just dropped my daughter off Aug 22.  Here's an address your GPS CAN find to get you to Vista Way:

Walgreen's
13502 S Apopka Vineland Rd
Orlando, FL 32821

It sits at the corner where you need to turn into Vista Way.  The Walgreens is on the same side of 535 as VW.


----------



## graygables

CP parents, just want to toss this out there, but I'm currently a manager at WDW, came through the CP myself as did my oldest 2 DDs, did a professional internship, and was statused a year and a day after my Traditions class.  If you have a student participating who needs a little extra dose of pixie dust, some wise counsel, a mentor, lunch to chat, career planning, resume review, etc. I'm VERY happy to do that (I used to teach high school English, too). Please feel free to PM me for my info and I would be thrilled to help in any way I can. Nothing I love more than seeing my "CPeeps" set up for success!


----------



## joybeth

And so it begins!  My DD applied today when the apps came out.  She did her web test and received a follow up interview saying she was a strong candidate and she would receive an email shortly to set up a phone interview.  She is over the moon!  This has been her dream FOREVER!  She is currently a junior and applied for Spring Advantage.  I will be holding my breath until this process is done.  Her dream is to work for Disney after college.  Good luck to all our kids as they start this exciting process!  

jb


----------



## DISshopkeeper

graygables said:


> CP parents, just want to toss this out there, but I'm currently a manager at WDW, came through the CP myself as did my oldest 2 DDs, did a professional internship, and was statused a year and a day after my Traditions class.  If you have a student participating who needs a little extra dose of pixie dust, some wise counsel, a mentor, lunch to chat, career planning, resume review, etc. I'm VERY happy to do that (I used to teach high school English, too). Please feel free to PM me for my info and I would be thrilled to help in any way I can. Nothing I love more than seeing my "CPeeps" set up for success!



How nice!  Thanks for the offer!  I hope my daughter follows your path!


----------



## DeeCee735

graygables said:


> CP parents, just want to toss this out there, but I'm currently a manager at WDW, came through the CP myself as did my oldest 2 DDs, did a professional internship, and was statused a year and a day after my Traditions class. If you have a student participating who needs a little extra dose of pixie dust, some wise counsel, a mentor, lunch to chat, career planning, resume review, etc. I'm VERY happy to do that (I used to teach high school English, too). Please feel free to PM me for my info and I would be thrilled to help in any way I can. Nothing I love more than seeing my "CPeeps" set up for success!


 
Hi there. Thanks for your offer. I have some questions on behalf of my son, who finished the CP in good standing this past May. He'll graduate in May 12 with a Bachelor's in Hotel & Resort management. I tried to PM you, but got a message that your PM box is full and cannot accept anymore PM's. Could you PM me, or clear some space so my message will go through?

Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## graygables

Color me

PM box is cleared ! (Sorry!)


----------



## wisblue

OK. I am really ticked off and have to vent. 

We helped our daughter check in on August 22 and so far her experience has been excellent. She is lukewarm about her job in QSFB but otherwise she is having a great time. She prearranged roommates over the summer, met one of them in person over the summer as she was in town, and met the others at 6:30 AM on check in day. They have all gotten along great and have been doing a lot of things together.

This morning our daughter calls and tells us that she and her roommates may have to move out of their apartment.  They are doing some exterior work on their building in Chatham, and one of the girls in an apartment below them told her they got a call telling them they may have to move out. My daughter and her roommates got no such call.

So my daughter and one of her roommates went to ask about it and they were told that they might have to move, but they didn't know for sure yet. They were also told that if they did have to move, they would get an official notice and they would have to be out IN TWENTY FOUR HOURS. 

They were not able to tell them where they would have to move (possibly to another complex)  or whether they would have to be split up. They also told them that they would get no assistance with the move. The person pointed out that their lease allows them to force moves like this. Apparently they feel that a legal right also gives them the right to treat people without any sense of respect, decency, or courtesy.

Hopefully, this will turn out to be a false alarm but, in the meantime, all four of the girls have this hanging over their heads. Frankly, I am outraged that this couldn't have been planned better. If they were going to do work on the building that was going to force them to evict people within a few weeks, why did they assign those apartments in the first place? A move like this would be really difficult for our daughter because she does not have a car down there and would have no easy way to get her stuff somewhere else. Presumably one of her roommmates that has a car would help her, but they are going to be busy dealing with their own evictions and fitting those around their varied work schedules.

I am also feeling like, if they make our daughter move, they have made a complete waste out of the time and effort we spent going down there with her and renting a car to get her moved in. They would also be undoing all of the careful planning our daughter and her roommates did to arrange to live with people they would be comfortable with.

Our daughter said that somebody on a Facebook page or somewhere said something like this happened to them and they received one free week of rent. In my opinion that is an almost insultingly insufficient compensation for the time, effort, and aggravation they are putting these girls through. 

I am also outraged at the lack of communication and information these girls are getting. My daughter said that when they asked the person at Chatham about this they did their best to stay calm and that they didn't even let on how upset they were. But she said that the person was very rude to them and just told them to calm down, even though he was unwilling or unable to give them any useful information. They have a meeting set up with someone for tomorrow but, in the meantime, they are all pretty upset.

Thanks for letting me get this out of my system. I suppose I should be treating this as one of those things that I shouldn't worry about because it is really my daughter's problem and not mine, especially now that she's 21. But, I'm still at the stage that it does bother me when my daughter calls me with something that she is upset about, especially when it is something that could easily have been avoided.


----------



## BadDad

I've written about my S bad roommates.
For weeks, he had wanted to move from a 9 person apt (8 guys + 1 live-in GF of 1 room-mate) where the temp was constantly set to 62 degree and Fan-ON. to a non-wellness 1 bedroom

On our summer visit, I went with him to the counter at Chatham.  He explained his situtation and again - nothing open.

When I explained the situtation (the temperture, GF and smells) and explained it was a health issue, suddenly a room became available.  

He learned a 40+ YO dad carries a lot of weight.  

24 hours is not enough notice, but remain calm and persistent.


----------



## wisblue

BadDad said:


> I've written about my S bad roommates.
> For weeks, he had wanted to move from a 9 person apt (8 guys + 1 live-in GF of 1 room-mate) where the temp was constantly set to 62 degree and Fan-ON. to a non-wellness 1 bedroom
> 
> On our summer visit, I went with him to the counter at Chatham.  He explained his situtation and again - nothing open.
> 
> When I explained the situtation (the temperture, GF and smells) and explained it was a health issue, suddenly a room became available.
> 
> He learned a 40+ YO dad carries a lot of weight.
> 
> 24 hours is not enough notice, but remain calm and persistent.



Since my daughter is at work today until 9 PM I decided to call the housing office myself to see if I could get any more useful information than she and her roommates were able to get.

Persistence is one of my strong suits, and I am also good at remaining calm as long as people are reasonable with me.


----------



## Traveliz

wisblue said:


> OK. I am really ticked off and have to vent.
> 
> We helped our daughter check in on August 22 and so far her experience has been excellent. She is lukewarm about her job in QSFB but otherwise she is having a great time. She prearranged roommates over the summer, met one of them in person over the summer as she was in town, and met the others at 6:30 AM on check in day. They have all gotten along great and have been doing a lot of things together.
> 
> This morning our daughter calls and tells us that she and her roommates may have to move out of their apartment.  They are doing some exterior work on their building in Chatham, and one of the girls in an apartment below them told her they got a call telling them they may have to move out. My daughter and her roommates got no such call.
> 
> So my daughter and one of her roommates went to ask about it and they were told that they might have to move, but they didn't know for sure yet. They were also told that if they did have to move, they would get an official notice and they would have to be out IN TWENTY FOUR HOURS.
> 
> They were not able to tell them where they would have to move (possibly to another complex)  or whether they would have to be split up. They also told them that they would get no assistance with the move. The person pointed out that their lease allows them to force moves like this. Apparently they feel that a legal right also gives them the right to treat people without any sense of respect, decency, or courtesy.
> 
> Hopefully, this will turn out to be a false alarm but, in the meantime, all four of the girls have this hanging over their heads. Frankly, I am outraged that this couldn't have been planned better. If they were going to do work on the building that was going to force them to evict people within a few weeks, why did they assign those apartments in the first place? A move like this would be really difficult for our daughter because she does not have a car down there and would have no easy way to get her stuff somewhere else. Presumably one of her roommmates that has a car would help her, but they are going to be busy dealing with their own evictions and fitting those around their varied work schedules.
> 
> I am also feeling like, if they make our daughter move, they have made a complete waste out of the time and effort we spent going down there with her and renting a car to get her moved in. They would also be undoing all of the careful planning our daughter and her roommates did to arrange to live with people they would be comfortable with.
> 
> Our daughter said that somebody on a Facebook page or somewhere said something like this happened to them and they received one free week of rent. In my opinion that is an almost insultingly insufficient compensation for the time, effort, and aggravation they are putting these girls through.
> 
> I am also outraged at the lack of communication and information these girls are getting. My daughter said that when they asked the person at Chatham about this they did their best to stay calm and that they didn't even let on how upset they were. But she said that the person was very rude to them and just told them to calm down, even though he was unwilling or unable to give them any useful information. They have a meeting set up with someone for tomorrow but, in the meantime, they are all pretty upset.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this out of my system. I suppose I should be treating this as one of those things that I shouldn't worry about because it is really my daughter's problem and not mine, especially now that she's 21. But, I'm still at the stage that it does bother me when my daughter calls me with something that she is upset about, especially when it is something that could easily have been avoided.



This happened to my daughter with just a month or so left in her program.  They had terminated all but two in her apartment and they said her apartment wasn't full enough so they had to move to another one.  And it was one of these things where they were told last minute that you are moving and its today.  

If you extend they also make you move...so she and another girl ended up being the last two in their apartment and totally cleaned it (as required).  I was there to help her move (this was over Christmas) and we opened the door (along with 5 other girls moving in) to an absolutely disgustingly filthy apartment.  There was food on the tables, one room was filled with shredded paper, all appliances were in dirty disgusting shape.  It was bad.  And the new group was rewarded by being told they could  not clean it themselves and that a cleaning crew would have to be called in so in the meantime they had to place everything they brought on the dresser and on the bed...which basically meant they could not sleep there either.  We were there all ready so our daughter just stayed with us but it was a mess.

Also get used to the numerous times your daughter will get new roommates.  In the two semesters my daughter was there I think she went through 40 different people in her three different apartmens.  Each time someone leaves for whatever reason the whole apartment gets new keys...I get that but if you are at work until 1-2 am then you have to track down security to get you a new key.

That said she loved the rest of the experience and may be things have changed.  It was four years ago she was a CP.

Liz


----------



## goofy4tink

My dd, a senior in high school this year, has been looking forward to doing the CP for many years now. So....looking for some advice from parents who have 'been there, done that', so to speak.
She is looking at colleges...and one of her 'must haves' is participation in the CP. Well, it would seem that not all her schools do this. I know of one that does for sure..her tour guide actually worked Jungle Cruise last year. He said how great is it that he can work at WDW and get college credits for it. Well, that school is her 'safety school'.
My question is this...If she chooses another school (and they choose her), but they don't participat in the CP, she would then have to actually take time off from school, right? That could impact her aid pkg I would think. So, is doing the CP after college graduation an option?? 
Just trying to figure out the best way to approach this whole issue.
Thanks for any insights or thoughts.


----------



## wisblue

Traveliz said:


> This happened to my daughter with just a month or so left in her program.  They had terminated all but two in her apartment and they said her apartment wasn't full enough so they had to move to another one.  And it was one of these things where they were told last minute that you are moving and its today.
> 
> If you extend they also make you move...so she and another girl ended up being the last two in their apartment and totally cleaned it (as required).  I was there to help her move (this was over Christmas) and we opened the door (along with 5 other girls moving in) to an absolutely disgustingly filthy apartment.  There was food on the tables, one room was filled with shredded paper, all appliances were in dirty disgusting shape.  It was bad.  And the new group was rewarded by being told they could  not clean it themselves and that a cleaning crew would have to be called in so in the meantime they had to place everything they brought on the dresser and on the bed...which basically meant they could not sleep there either.  We were there all ready so our daughter just stayed with us but it was a mess.
> 
> Also get used to the numerous times your daughter will get new roommates.  In the two semesters my daughter was there I think she went through 40 different people in her three different apartmens.  Each time someone leaves for whatever reason the whole apartment gets new keys...I get that but if you are at work until 1-2 am then you have to track down security to get you a new key.
> 
> That said she loved the rest of the experience and may be things have changed.  It was four years ago she was a CP.
> 
> Liz



I guess I see a big difference between changes that are brought about by terminations or departures by the residents, and something like this where all of the affected people (and their roommates) are totally innocent. It's hard for me to believe that building repairs can't be planned enough in advance that affected apartments wouldn't be assigned. To me, this action completely disregards the feelings of the program participants who are still in the early stages of adjusting to a new environment.

My daughter prearranged her roommates over the summer and will only be at WDW for 4 and a half months. She did her best to identify people that she thought she would be comfortable living with and, so far, that seems to be working. I don't think we or she expected her to have numerous roommate changes. If one of her selected roommates is terminated or leaves the program, so be it. But this situation, occurring just 3 weeks after they moved in, is completely Disney's responsibility and, in my opinion, was totally avoidable and, frankly, is inexcusable.


----------



## wisblue

goofy4tink said:


> My dd, a senior in high school this year, has been looking forward to doing the CP for many years now. So....looking for some advice from parents who have 'been there, done that', so to speak.
> She is looking at colleges...and one of her 'must haves' is participation in the CP. Well, it would seem that not all her schools do this. I know of one that does for sure..her tour guide actually worked Jungle Cruise last year. He said how great is it that he can work at WDW and get college credits for it. Well, that school is her 'safety school'.
> My question is this...If she chooses another school (and they choose her), but they don't participat in the CP, she would then have to actually take time off from school, right? That could impact her aid pkg I would think. So, is doing the CP after college graduation an option??
> Just trying to figure out the best way to approach this whole issue.
> Thanks for any insights or thoughts.



I think the simple answer is that you would have to work with each school separately to see how they would treat someone participating in the program. My daughter did that with her school and, although they do not give credits for any of the classes she will be taking, they do set it up so that a student is still considered enrolled at the university so that she will still receive her grant money when she returns to the school in January.

I was very firm with my daughter that she make sure that she had this all straightened out before she agreed to get into the program. Her school had her enroll in some kind of zero credit course so that she would remain on their records as a full time student who is participating in an off campus program.

I also understand that participants in the program have to be college students when they APPLY. So, it is possible for a student to apply during his/her final semester with the idea of participating after graduation. Two of my daughter's three roommates graduated from their colleges in May and are doing the program now. One of them is in her second stint at WDW. I think the fact thay they are an older, more mature group has helped them to get along.


----------



## goofy4tink

wisblue said:


> I think the simple answer is that you would have to work with each school separately to see how they would treat someone participating in the program. My daughter did that with her school and, although they do not give credits for any of the classes she will be taking, they do set it up so that a student is still considered enrolled at the university so that she will still receive her grant money when she returns to the school in January.
> 
> I was very firm with my daughter that she make sure that she had this all straightened out before she agreed to get into the program. Her school had her enroll in some kind of zero credit course so that she would remain on their records as a full time student who is participating in an off campus program.
> 
> I also understand that participants in the program have to be college students when they APPLY. So, it is possible for a student to apply during his/her final semester with the idea of participating after graduation. Two of my daughter's three roommates graduated from their colleges in May and are doing the program now. One of them is in her second stint at WDW. I think the fact thay they are an older, more mature group has helped them to get along.



Thanks so much. The fact that she can apply in her senior year and then hopefully do it after graduation is a huge plus.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Traveliz said:


> This happened to my daughter with just a month or so left in her program.  They had terminated all but two in her apartment and they said her apartment wasn't full enough so they had to move to another one.  And it was one of these things where they were told last minute that you are moving and its today.
> 
> If you extend they also make you move...so she and another girl ended up being the last two in their apartment and totally cleaned it (as required).  I was there to help her move (this was over Christmas) and we opened the door (along with 5 other girls moving in) to an absolutely disgustingly filthy apartment.  There was food on the tables, one room was filled with shredded paper, all appliances were in dirty disgusting shape.  It was bad.  And the new group was rewarded by being told they could  not clean it themselves and that a cleaning crew would have to be called in so in the meantime they had to place everything they brought on the dresser and on the bed...which basically meant they could not sleep there either.  We were there all ready so our daughter just stayed with us but it was a mess.
> 
> Also get used to the numerous times your daughter will get new roommates.  In the two semesters my daughter was there I think she went through 40 different people in her three different apartmens.  Each time someone leaves for whatever reason the whole apartment gets new keys...I get that but if you are at work until 1-2 am then you have to track down security to get you a new key.
> 
> That said she loved the rest of the experience and may be things have changed.  It was four years ago she was a CP.
> 
> Liz



After reading these posts, I spoke to my DD whom is also at Chatham. She said they all   (the residents) know about the potential shift in residences. She said they get a 24 hr. notice approx.  1 week before the move date. Furthermore, they can call in absent for work, if they have no other time to move, and will NOT get a penalty for the absence. She also explained that there are *many* empty appartments they can occupy for the week, or so, that the remodel takes place. I thought that might help puts some parents at ease. I know it did me.


----------



## Traveliz

scoopmorgan said:


> After reading these posts, I spoke to my DD whom is also at Chatham. She said they all   (the residents) know about the potential shift in residences. She said they get a 24 hr. notice approx.  1 week before the move date. Furthermore, they can call in absent for work, if they have no other time to move, and will NOT get a penalty for the absence. She also explained that there are *many* empty appartments they can occupy for the week, or so, that the remodel takes place. I thought that might help puts some parents at ease. I know it did me.



That is a change then...my daughter did not have a week's notice, maybe three days?  If there was a week I could have gotten down to help.  She was scheduled for a 12 hour shift that day and if you called in you got your point...it was at the end of hers so she didn't want the point because she wanted to go seasonal.  She did talk to a manager and he allowed her to come in a bit late (like 10, instead of 8) but it was a really difficult move for her to manage.  On the up side, since she was so close to moving out all ready, most of her stuff stayed in boxes piled in her room and she lived like that for the month.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

susan4000 said:


> thanks for your post, it helped me narrow it down.  Her problem isn't work, she says she's good at the job and likes it (but at first she didn't think it was a "magical" attraction) and her roommates seem fine, her computer isn't working and they have been letting her use theirs, so they seem decent.  The problem must be more homesick. She's been away at college for two years, so I didn't think that would be a problem, but she did go to college with friends, so she always knew somebody while she was away. Now she is in a totally new place without anybody, and I think its probably hitting her hard. She hasn't called in tears for a few days, so I'm hoping she's doing better. Thanks to everyone, your posts make me feel better about her situation.



Maybe I'll see her around. I work at GMR/MuppetVision (which is in the same area as American Idol).


----------



## DISshopkeeper

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks so much. The fact that she can apply in her senior year and then hopefully do it after graduation is a huge plus.



That's what my DD is doing now.  A splendid buffer between graduation and for-real growing up!


----------



## wisblue

scoopmorgan said:


> After reading these posts, I spoke to my DD whom is also at Chatham. She said they all   (the residents) know about the potential shift in residences. She said they get a 24 hr. notice approx.  1 week before the move date. Furthermore, they can call in absent for work, if they have no other time to move, and will NOT get a penalty for the absence. She also explained that there are *many* empty appartments they can occupy for the week, or so, that the remodel takes place. I thought that might help puts some parents at ease. I know it did me.



If that is the policy they did not explain that to my daughter or any of the other affected residents when they asked about it. They just added to the anxiety by telling them that they don't know what complex they would be moved to, how long they would be out (or if they would ever move back to their original apartment), or if the roommates would have to split up permanently. In other words, they are doing what you would do if you were TRYING to make someone anxious.


----------



## momimouse27

You guys are making me a bit nervous about the rooming situation! 
Like I mentioned in my post before, my dd is a freshman hoping to apply in January for the fall program.  Don't know how she'd handle having to pack up her entire room full of stuff and move, especially multiple times.


----------



## scoopmorgan

wisblue said:


> If that is the policy they did not explain that to my daughter or any of the other affected residents when they asked about it. They just added to the anxiety by telling them that they don't know what complex they would be moved to, how long they would be out (or if they would ever move back to their original apartment), or if the roommates would have to split up permanently. In other words, they are doing what you would do if you were TRYING to make someone anxious.



I never had the impression changing rooms was a policy. I think they are simply trying to get the remodeling done ASAP. I suppose it all depends on how each child deals with change. Some of us enjoy it, and some loathe it. It is what it is... I think the kids learn to go with the flow. Life sometimes throws a wrench in our gears. It's how we deal with it that matters. It's a good learning experience, IF it even happens. No-one knows...


----------



## wisblue

scoopmorgan said:


> I never had the impression changing rooms was a policy. I think they are simply trying to get the remodeling done ASAP. I suppose it all depends on how each child deals with change. Some of us enjoy it, and some loathe it. It is what it is... I think the kids learn to go with the flow. Life sometimes throws a wrench in our gears. It's how we deal with it that matters. It's a good learning experience, IF it even happens. No-one knows...



Well, my daughter was told on Saturday that she had to be out by midnight on Monday. Because she had to work Saturday, Sunday, and Monday (until 10 PM) that didn't give her a lot of time. She and one of her roommates are moving into one apartment and the other two are moving in with 4 other displaced residents. They have been told that they HOPE they will only have to be out for a week.

Hopefully, this will just turn out to be a minor annoyance and inconvenience, but I still think it was very poorly planned and communicated and was done without much regard for the convenience of the affected parties.


----------



## scoopmorgan

wisblue said:


> Well, my daughter was told on Saturday that she had to be out by midnight on Monday. Because she had to work Saturday, Sunday, and Monday (until 10 PM) that didn't give her a lot of time. She and one of her roommates are moving into one apartment and the other two are moving in with 4 other displaced residents. They have been told that they HOPE they will only have to be out for a week.
> 
> Hopefully, this will just turn out to be a minor annoyance and inconvenience, but I still think it was very poorly planned and communicated and was done without much regard for the convenience of the affected parties.



Under those circumstances, I understand your concern. It is short notice!


----------



## Traveliz

momimouse27 said:


> You guys are making me a bit nervous about the rooming situation!
> Like I mentioned in my post before, my dd is a freshman hoping to apply in January for the fall program.  Don't know how she'd handle having to pack up her entire room full of stuff and move, especially multiple times.



If she would have to move I doubt it would be more than once.  My daughter had to move when she extended and I believe that is just the way it is (annoying) and she had to move when her apartment became under numbers (only 2 left out of 6).  Both times the timing was bad (week after Christmas and about a month before her program was over).

I don't think she would have not done the program over that...its just annoying and an inconvenience.  I think its also unfortunate that (at lest in our experience) that housing doesn't coordinate with employment to allow for moves to be on days off.

Liz


----------



## westjones

My DD is a senior in high school and will start college next year.

She wants to do this program at Disney, so my question is, it is a difficult program to get into?  Especially if you are an 'average' type student.

Just wondering how realistic it is for her to plan/hope for this experience.
thanks!


----------



## APB513

Hello everyone.  I'm so glad I found this thread.  

My son has been dreaming of working for Disney for years.  And now he can finally apply.  

He is a freshman in Culinary Arts and is looking forward to working QS.

He submitted his College Program application today.  I don't know who was more excited him or me 

Can someone tell me what the expected timeline is for the application process?  When can he expect to hear something?

Thanks!


----------



## ugadog99

My daughter received her acceptance on Tuesday evening.  Her deposit has been paid and she checks in January 16!  She is so excited!  We are both hopeful that this will be the first step toward her goal of working full time for the Mouse!!


----------



## scoopmorgan

ugadog99 said:


> My daughter received her acceptance on Tuesday evening.  Her deposit has been paid and she checks in January 16!  She is so excited!  We are both hopeful that this will be the first step toward her goal of working full time for the Mouse!!



 Congrats! It's been a blessing for our DD. She may never come home...


----------



## scoopmorgan

APB513 said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm so glad I found this thread.
> 
> My son has been dreaming of working for Disney for years.  And now he can finally apply.
> 
> He is a freshman in Culinary Arts and is looking forward to working QS.
> 
> He submitted his College Program application today.  I don't know who was more excited him or me
> 
> Can someone tell me what the expected timeline is for the application process?  When can he expect to hear something?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know all the details, because our DD applied on her own. I think she applied last fall, and got her confirmation in January, or February. It seemed to take forever! But once it came, time started a steam roller effect...Time flew by before she left! 

She arranged roommates before their arrival, from a thread on this board for the CP's. They can chat, share their goals, and find a suitable match to live with. They met for breakfast on check-in day, for the first time, but they knew each other already from on-line. Each girl brought some portable food- one juice, one yogurt, granola bars, fruit, etc. and while they waited in line, they picnic'd. Is that a word? Good luck!


----------



## Traveliz

ugadog99 said:


> My daughter received her acceptance on Tuesday evening.  Her deposit has been paid and she checks in January 16!  She is so excited!  We are both hopeful that this will be the first step toward her goal of working full time for the Mouse!!



My daughter did the CP in Fall of 07....when I went to visit with a friend you could see she was in her element and she said she wanted to extend.  Extended for Spring.  Meanwhile visited UCF's Hospitality College and decided she wanted to go there (she was between Jr College and finishing).  Applied, came home and took a few summer courses.  Found out 14 days before school was starting she was accepted at UCF.  Took her back, she applied at Disney and started part time and has worked there ever since.  She just finished up in August and is now on the list to go full time.  Crazy and fun.

Liz


----------



## theclaw

westjones said:


> My DD is a senior in high school and will start college next year.
> 
> She wants to do this program at Disney, so my question is, it is a difficult program to get into?  Especially if you are an 'average' type student.
> 
> Just wondering how realistic it is for her to plan/hope for this experience.
> thanks!



Hi! The program is competitive, but Disney does not care about grades.  They are looking for enthusiastic people that they think will contribute to the company. They did not ask to see my grades when I did the program last spring.


----------



## westjones

theclaw said:


> Hi! The program is competitive, but Disney does not care about grades.  They are looking for enthusiastic people that they think will contribute to the company. They did not ask to see my grades when I did the program last spring.



Wonderful!  Thanks!


----------



## APB513

ugadog99 said:


> My daughter received her acceptance on Tuesday evening.  Her deposit has been paid and she checks in January 16!  She is so excited!  We are both hopeful that this will be the first step toward her goal of working full time for the Mouse!!



Congrats to your daughter!!  If you don't mind my asking, when did she apply?



scoopmorgan said:


> I don't know all the details, because our DD applied on her own. I think she applied last fall, and got her confirmation in January, or February. It seemed to take forever! But once it came, time started a steam roller effect...Time flew by before she left!
> 
> She arranged roommates before their arrival, from a thread on this board for the CP's. They can chat, share their goals, and find a suitable match to live with. They met for breakfast on check-in day, for the first time, but they knew each other already from on-line. Each girl brought some portable food- one juice, one yogurt, granola bars, fruit, etc. and while they waited in line, they picnic'd. Is that a word? Good luck!



Good to know.  I will definitely tell him about finding a roommate before he gets there.



Traveliz said:


> My daughter did the CP in Fall of 07....when I went to visit with a friend you could see she was in her element and she said she wanted to extend.  Extended for Spring.  Meanwhile visited UCF's Hospitality College and decided she wanted to go there (she was between Jr College and finishing).  Applied, came home and took a few summer courses.  Found out 14 days before school was starting she was accepted at UCF.  Took her back, she applied at Disney and started part time and has worked there ever since.  She just finished up in August and is now on the list to go full time.  Crazy and fun.
> 
> Liz



WOW working full time for Disney!  That would be my son's dream come true (well actually it would be mine  )


----------



## ugadog99

APB513 said:


> Congrats to your daughter!!  If you don't mind my asking, when did she apply?



She applied about 3 hours after the applications went live on Labor Day.  Her interview was on September 7, and she got her acceptance email September 20.


----------



## westjones

What is the deposit for?  I didn't realize there was a 'cost' to the program.  I thought they worked and what they made would cover the costs.  So now I am confused.


----------



## ugadog99

westjones said:


> What is the deposit for?  I didn't realize there was a 'cost' to the program.  I thought they worked and what they made would cover the costs.  So now I am confused.



This year the deposit is $304.  From the breakdown I saw and understand, $100 covers the Disney sponsored events during the program.  The $200 is the first rent.  It helps so that the kids don't have the entire amount of their first paycheck go to rent.  The $200 used to not be required, but the kids were having a hard time the first few weeks with rent and all the other expenses.


----------



## APB513

ugadog99 said:


> She applied about 3 hours after the applications went live on Labor Day.  Her interview was on September 7, and she got her acceptance email September 20.



Oh my that was FAST!!!  Congrats again to your daughter!!!


----------



## westjones

ugadog99 said:


> This year the deposit is $304.  From the breakdown I saw and understand, $100 covers the Disney sponsored events during the program.  The $200 is the first rent.  It helps so that the kids don't have the entire amount of their first paycheck go to rent.  The $200 used to not be required, but the kids were having a hard time the first few weeks with rent and all the other expenses.



Oh OK, that makes sense.  Thanks!


----------



## tomspixie

Hi!  My daughter is applying to CP for Spring 2012.  We have a home about 15 minutes northwest of MK...will she be required to live and pay rent in Disney housing?  It seems kinda silly to be paying a mortgage and rent within a 15 mile radius.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

My DD wants to apply and she will have a semseter off next winter so it would be gret if she made it! Are they considered a full time student while they are there?


----------



## DZMike

wisblue said:


> OK. I am really ticked off and have to vent.
> 
> .



DS started the Spring Adv '11 in mid January and around March, a girl in the apartment upstairs (Vista) passed out drunk and knocked over the toilet (non-wellness bldg). You guessed it. Water damage to the boys' apt.  They were given a couple days notice after Price Mgt decided that there was a mold problem a week after the incident.  All six had to move to different apts. They all stayed in touch but it was rough moving since only one of the six had a vehicle. I heard that everything was piled on the roof on the way over to the new apt.
He learned a lot and didn't bring home a penny. They had a bad tendency to eat out instead of cook (and spent quite a bit on booze).
Over all a good experience.  Now that he's graduated, I am trying to help him off my couch to find a job.  I'd rather see him at the CP spending all of his $ than on my couch spending mine.


----------



## Shantelwdwsq2012

anyone for spring quarter advantage 2012?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

tomspixie said:


> Hi!  My daughter is applying to CP for Spring 2012.  We have a home about 15 minutes northwest of MK...will she be required to live and pay rent in Disney housing?  It seems kinda silly to be paying a mortgage and rent within a 15 mile radius.



If your family has a home so close to MK, I don't see any reason for her to live in the DCP apartments. I believe there are some paper work that she may have to go through but she can deffinitely opt out of the DCP housing.


----------



## graygables

tomspixie said:


> Hi!  My daughter is applying to CP for Spring 2012.  We have a home about 15 minutes northwest of MK...will she be required to live and pay rent in Disney housing?  It seems kinda silly to be paying a mortgage and rent within a 15 mile radius.



I was a "non-traditional" CP (mom w/ 4 DDs) and I was allowed to live offsite.  My DD's BF who extended his CP was allowed to live with us for the extension.  Back then you had to confirm the address, anyone who lived with you, and that you had reliable transportation.  I still had to pay the initial housing fee and had to jump through some hoops to get to my classes at Chatham, but it was all good.


----------



## tonkat

Hi, I'm new to the DISboard and to this thread. My daughter was recently accepted into the Disney College Program Spring 2012. I have a few questions and I'm sure I'll have many more!

1) Is there room for a foot locker in their closets?
2) What things do people wish they had brought?
3) Which apt. complex do you think is best and why? 
4) Does each apt. complex have a gym? I read that one of them did.
5) Does each apt. complex have  a washer/dryer room? I know they don't have them in their rooms. What type payment does it use?
6) Do you need to bring a formal outfit?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

tonkat said:


> Hi, I'm new to the DISboard and to this thread. My daughter was recently accepted into the Disney College Program Spring 2012. I have a few questions and I'm sure I'll have many more!
> 
> 1) Is there room for a foot locker in their closets?
> 2) What things do people wish they had brought?
> 3) Which apt. complex do you think is best and why?
> 4) Does each apt. complex have a gym? I read that one of them did.
> 5) Does each apt. complex have  a washer/dryer room? I know they don't have them in their rooms. What type payment does it use?
> 6) Do you need to bring a formal outfit?
> 
> Thanks!



1) I'm not sure what a foot locker is... but the closets already have a locker inside of them.
2) I was fine, but I packed a lot since I was driving. Best tips are a fan to add noise to the room (people come and go all night), and a backpack to carry items to/from work.
3) I lived in Patterson, which is the newest and therefore "nicest." However, Chatham, about 15 years old, is in pretty good shape and has a bus stop (Patterson does not). If I did the program again, I'd opt for Chatham.
4) I know the main three do, not sure about the Commons.
5) Only the Commons has a washer/dryer in the apartment. The rest have on site laundry facilities throughout the complexes. You use a payment card - put money on it first then swipe in the machine.
6) What do you mean by formal? There is a formal dance each program she may want to attend. She will also be required to wear business dress for classes and training days.


----------



## scoopmorgan

tonkat said:


> Hi, I'm new to the DISboard and to this thread. My daughter was recently accepted into the Disney College Program Spring 2012. I have a few questions and I'm sure I'll have many more!
> 
> 1) Is there room for a foot locker in their closets?
> 2) What things do people wish they had brought?
> 3) Which apt. complex do you think is best and why?
> 4) Does each apt. complex have a gym? I read that one of them did.
> 5) Does each apt. complex have  a washer/dryer room? I know they don't have them in their rooms. What type payment does it use?
> 6) Do you need to bring a formal outfit?
> 
> Thanks!



My DD is there now, and extending for spring. She lives at Chatham. She was amazed how big their rooms were. I don't know if all the units are the same. There is a student board on here, where mine was able to meet and arrange roommates prior to arrival. The kids are very friendly, and helpful. They can answer all her questions. I think all the complexes have their perks. Some are closer to transportation, some allow alcohol (non-wellness rooms) for those over 21. Chatham is a wellness building, which is great with us.  They all have laundry rooms. I don't know about gyms, but there seems to be endless activities for them. Pool parties, special previews of parades, shows, etc, dancing, and general Disney style fun. 

The one thing we didn't send with her, that she needed was hangers. Each kid gets a dresser, and a closet, but with no hangers it quickly becomes a pile behind a door...Other parents suggested a small fan to offset noise made by roomies coming and going at all different times. Disney shifts can start almost any time of the day, or night, based on assignment. They provide good safe transport, etc. but kids who are used to quiet at night, may need some white background noise to get used to the chaos.

I don't think she will need a formal, unless she has obligations outside that require one. The dress seems pretty casual, but there are times to dress up- dances, clubs (even for under 21's), parties... But formal? I doubt it. I never really gave it much thought, but the CP program brings people from all over the world! It presents a good opportunity to share cultural differences/similarities, and for kids to realize that most Americans have it pretty good. Dress jeans may be as good as it gets for some.


----------



## tonkat

Thank for the responses. I had read somewhere on a thread that they had like a formal dance at some point. I don't remember where (of course) or how long ago they had written it. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Praise2Him

tonkat said:


> Hi, I'm new to the DISboard and to this thread. My daughter was recently accepted into the Disney College Program Spring 2012. I have a few questions and I'm sure I'll have many more!
> 
> 1) Is there room for a foot locker in their closets?
> 2) What things do people wish they had brought?
> 3) Which apt. complex do you think is best and why?
> 4) Does each apt. complex have a gym? I read that one of them did.
> 5) Does each apt. complex have  a washer/dryer room? I know they don't have them in their rooms. What type payment does it use?
> 6) Do you need to bring a formal outfit?
> 
> Thanks!



1. I would say yes. The closets are huge! My DD brought a plastic storage unit with 3 drawers and it fit with room for more.
2.
3. My DD lived in Chatham and loved it.
4. 
5.
6. I would, if packing space isn't a problem. I believe they do have a "formal" dance, but a "little black dress" ie: cocktail dress, would probably be fine. Of course, she may end up working that night anyway!


----------



## edk35

Berlioz70 said:


> 1) I'm not sure what a foot locker is... but the closets already have a locker inside of them.
> 2) I was fine, but I packed a lot since I was driving. Best tips are a fan to add noise to the room (people come and go all night), and a backpack to carry items to/from work.
> 3) I lived in Patterson, which is the newest and therefore "nicest." However, Chatham, about 15 years old, is in pretty good shape and has a bus stop (Patterson does not). If I did the program again, I'd opt for Chatham.
> 4) I know the main three do, not sure about the Commons.
> 5) Only the Commons has a washer/dryer in the apartment. The rest have on site laundry facilities throughout the complexes. You use a payment card - put money on it first then swipe in the machine.
> 6) What do you mean by formal? There is a formal dance each program she may want to attend. She will also be required to wear business dress for classes and training days.



So what do the CM's do that live in Patterson if there is NO bus stop????


----------



## Riku

The complexes are very close together. It's like, a 3 minute walk at a good pace.


----------



## scoopmorgan

tonkat said:


> Thank for the responses. I had read somewhere on a thread that they had like a formal dance at some point. I don't remember where (of course) or how long ago they had written it. Anyway, thanks!



anytime! I hope she has a wonderful experience!


----------



## edk35

Riku said:


> The complexes are very close together. It's like, a 3 minute walk at a good pace.




Oh okay thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

ugadog99 said:


> My daughter received her acceptance on Tuesday evening.  Her deposit has been paid and she checks in January 16!  She is so excited!  We are both hopeful that this will be the first step toward her goal of working full time for the Mouse!!



That's a great goal! I work at Disney fulltime, and have never been happier


----------



## dswat

My daughter was just accepted today for hospitality!!  Are all apartments in Chatham wellness?  I heard they had non-wellness in all of the apartment buildings?  Also if she does the roommate match through the CP site do they match her using a survey of her interests etc.. and then give her that persons name ahead of time so they meet up to stand in the "infamous" line on check in day?  If she goes random do they just put her in with whoever she is in line with?  Does she get to pick which apartment building she wants?  Too many questions I know.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joanna71985

dswat said:


> My daughter was just accepted today for hospitality!!  Are all apartments in Chatham wellness?  I heard they had non-wellness in all of the apartment buildings?  Also if she does the roommate match through the CP site do they match her using a survey of her interests etc.. and then give her that persons name ahead of time so they meet up to stand in the "infamous" line on check in day?  If she goes random do they just put her in with whoever she is in line with?  Does she get to pick which apartment building she wants?  Too many questions I know.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



All 3 complexes have wellness and non-wellness apartments. 

If she does the notification, she will be given the name of one person (and all the other roomates will be assigned the day of check-in). And yes, if you go random you will most likely end up with people that were around you in line

I don't know about specific buildings, but you can preference apartment complex/size, and if they are available they will give it to you


----------



## tomspixie

HOORAY!!!  My DD was just accepted!!!!


----------



## ugadog99

tomspixie said:


> HOORAY!!!  My DD was just accepted!!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## tomspixie

Thanks!  She is going to be in Recreation...and is THRILLED!!!  She tends to be an outdoorsy, athletic, busy, and personable girl...so hoping this is a good fit!  
Since we have a second home down there, she is probably going to be living there so we won't have to worry about the apartment concept.  Part of me worries that she will miss out...another part thinks she will be thrilled with the extra money she will save.
No matter what, she will have a ball!


----------



## LMKerins

tomspixie said:


> Thanks!  She is going to be in Recreation...and is THRILLED!!!  She tends to be an outdoorsy, athletic, busy, and personable girl...so hoping this is a good fit!
> Since we have a second home down there, she is probably going to be living there so we won't have to worry about the apartment concept.  Part of me worries that she will miss out...another part thinks she will be thrilled with the extra money she will save.
> No matter what, she will have a ball!



Congrats to your daughter!! I just got accepted for Recreation today! Maybe we'll end up working together : )


----------



## ugadog99

Thanks to the awesome AP rates for January, we booked Pop for our pre-check-in celebration!  I think I'm going to really like my DD being in the program...more trips for us (we have to visit her, you know!).


----------



## tomspixie

ugadog99 said:


> Thanks to the awesome AP rates for January, we booked Pop for our pre-check-in celebration!  I think I'm going to really like my DD being in the program...more trips for us (we have to visit her, you know!).



YAY!!!


----------



## edk35

ugadog99 said:


> Thanks to the awesome AP rates for January, we booked Pop for our pre-check-in celebration!  I think I'm going to really like my DD being in the program...more trips for us (we have to visit her, you know!).




  We are booked at Port Orleans Riverside for our pre-celebration.  Our first trip as a family was there. Of course back then it was called Dixie Landings. Our dd was 21 months old. NOW we go back to the same resort and she will be 21 years old and starting the college program.  Booked an 8 night stay at Villas Wilderness Lodge for Jan. 20th.  I also have a trip booked at Shades of Green from March 31st through April. 7th for 8 nights. I know that week will be crazy busy...but can't stand having 10 days off in Maryland for spring break and not be down there where she is. We are hoping to see her. IF she can't get off a full day...we will visit/work around her schedule.


----------



## edk35

tomspixie said:


> HOORAY!!!  My DD was just accepted!!!!





 YAYAYAYAY!! When does she check in? Our dd will check in on Jan. 9th.


----------



## edk35

dswat said:


> My daughter was just accepted today for hospitality!!  Are all apartments in Chatham wellness?  I heard they had non-wellness in all of the apartment buildings?  Also if she does the roommate match through the CP site do they match her using a survey of her interests etc.. and then give her that persons name ahead of time so they meet up to stand in the "infamous" line on check in day?  If she goes random do they just put her in with whoever she is in line with?  Does she get to pick which apartment building she wants?  Too many questions I know.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.




CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## ugadog99

edk35 said:


> I also have a trip booked at Shades of Green from March 31st through April. 7th for 8 nights. I know that week will be crazy busy...but can't stand having 10 days off in Maryland for spring break and not be down there where she is. We are hoping to see her. IF she can't get off a full day...we will visit/work around her schedule.



LOL!  You sound like me.  We are booked for the check in celebration for Jan 13-18.  My younger DD and I will be back down February 17-24 then again March 30-April 6.  I'm not sure where we are going to stay for February and March, but I'll figure it out as we go.  Even though the March/April trip will be super crowded, it's my younger DD's 18th birthday, so we will have a blast anyway!


----------



## scoopmorgan

dswat said:


> My daughter was just accepted today for hospitality!!  Are all apartments in Chatham wellness?  I heard they had non-wellness in all of the apartment buildings?  Also if she does the roommate match through the CP site do they match her using a survey of her interests etc.. and then give her that persons name ahead of time so they meet up to stand in the "infamous" line on check in day?  If she goes random do they just put her in with whoever she is in line with?  Does she get to pick which apartment building she wants?  Too many questions I know.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Congrats on you DD's acceptance! My DD started her CP in August. She has never been so happy! She chose roommates before her arrival. There is no screening process for roommate matching. Basically they put the kids in rooms like they fill a ride. Groups go together, singles get matched with other singles, or smaller groups. It is completely random. 

Chatham is a wellness apartment block. Non-wellness rooms are in their own units, at another building. Chatham is the oldest building, from what my DD tells me. They are refurbishing units now. I don't have any comparison info, but my DD reports the rooms are quite large. It is also close to the bus, which is helpful. Hope that helps.


----------



## Traveliz

scoopmorgan said:


> Congrats on you DD's acceptance! My DD started her CP in August. She has never been so happy! She chose roommates before her arrival. There is no screening process for roommate matching. Basically they put the kids in rooms like they fill a ride. Groups go together, singles get matched with other singles, or smaller groups. It is completely random.
> 
> Chatham is a wellness apartment block. Non-wellness rooms are in their own units, at another building. Chatham is the oldest building, from what my DD tells me. They are refurbishing units now. I don't have any comparison info, but my DD reports the rooms are quite large. It is also close to the bus, which is helpful. Hope that helps.



Vista Way, Chatham and Patterson are the CP apartment complexes by name.  Vista Way is the oldest, Patterson the newest.  Each is comprised of a number of buildings and each complex has both wellness and non-wellness.

Liz


----------



## tomspixie

edk35 said:


> YAYAYAYAY!! When does she check in? Our dd will check in on Jan. 9th.



We aren't sure yet.  She was going to accept today, but we have to talk to CP because she will be living at our vacation home...which is 12 minutes from Grand Floridian.  So we need to double check couple things before finalizing.  She will do program either way...home or housing, but would just prefer the house.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Traveliz said:


> Vista Way, Chatham and Patterson are the CP apartment complexes by name.  Vista Way is the oldest, Patterson the newest.  Each is comprised of a number of buildings and each complex has both wellness and non-wellness.
> 
> Liz



hmmmm, makes me wonder about what else I've been told.... kids! Sorry for the misinformation. It's good to have other parents to set things straight.


----------



## tomspixie

DD has accepted the Jan. 11 arrival day.  Do they have any kind of "mixer" type thing for the kids in the first couple days/week?

Parents of former CPs...or CP alumni...what best piece of advice for parents?...for new CP?

Thanks!


----------



## ltlmiracle

Found of last Saturday that my Husband got into the Disney Culinary Program. He was the only one accepted at his school for the Pastry and Baking program for the Spring 2012 round! We have had a rough few years after him being laid off, so he decided to go to culinary school with the exact hopes of being able to work at Disney! 

He starts January 9th! He almost didn't accept the position as he was worried about us (we have a son together, age 8). But we talked and decided this is the best thing for him to do to help us and himself in the long run as hopefully it will help his career after he finishes.

He would really like to get hired on full-time after the program, has anyone had this opportunity and did they pay more than the program does? (as we will have to move across country and I will have to find another job)

I am sure I will have a ton of questions prior to him leaving. His one big thing is hoping to get roomates with his same mindset that he is there to work and learn, not party. He is older (36) but still likes to have some fun. He just has different priorities than some of the younger ones who are just starting out. Don't get me wrong, he is a fun guy but also quiet and reserved. 

Feel free to message me if your son (or husband) is interested in a roomate! He will be flying in on January 8th. 

So excited to join the Disney family, if only for a short time. 

~Melissa~


----------



## edk35

ltlmiracle said:


> Found of last Saturday that my Husband got into the Disney Culinary Program. He was the only one accepted at his school for the Pastry and Baking program for the Spring 2012 round! We have had a rough few years after him being laid off, so he decided to go to culinary school with the exact hopes of being able to work at Disney!
> 
> He starts January 9th! He almost didn't accept the position as he was worried about us (we have a son together, age 8). But we talked and decided this is the best thing for him to do to help us and himself in the long run as hopefully it will help his career after he finishes.
> 
> He would really like to get hired on full-time after the program, has anyone had this opportunity and did they pay more than the program does? (as we will have to move across country and I will have to find another job)
> 
> I am sure I will have a ton of questions prior to him leaving. His one big thing is hoping to get roomates with his same mindset that he is there to work and learn, not party. He is older (36) but still likes to have some fun. He just has different priorities than some of the younger ones who are just starting out. Don't get me wrong, he is a fun guy but also quiet and reserved.
> 
> Feel free to message me if your son (or husband) is interested in a roomate! He will be flying in on January 8th.
> 
> So excited to join the Disney family, if only for a short time.
> 
> ~Melissa~



CONGRATS!!!!!!  Our daughter starts the CP on the 9th too. I have to say that whoever rooms with your dh will PROBABLY get some good cooking out of the deal.


----------



## ltlmiracle

Since my husband is flying down alone, we plan on sending him on Southwest as he can check 2 bags for free. We plan on stuffing them to their 50lb max per piece (plus there is always the postal service). He is hoping to just collaborate with his new roomates and pool everyones money for the necessities such as food, toaster, coffee maker and stuff that everyone will use. its a shame there isn't a Costco that the bus goes to. It would make the most sense. 

Also, if we decide to go down and see him, does he have to be with us in order to get into the parks free or can he just key us in and head to work. I am thinking of visiting over our sons' birthday so that his dad can spend that day with him. (if only part of it). 

Which apartments have the washing machines in them? is it Chatham? Also, I read somewhere that they can pay to have disney wash their costumes. Is this correct? 

~Melissa~


----------



## theclaw

ltlmiracle said:


> Since my husband is flying down alone, we plan on sending him on Southwest as he can check 2 bags for free. We plan on stuffing them to their 50lb max per piece (plus there is always the postal service). He is hoping to just collaborate with his new roomates and pool everyones money for the necessities such as food, toaster, coffee maker and stuff that everyone will use. its a shame there isn't a Costco that the bus goes to. It would make the most sense.
> 
> Also, if we decide to go down and see him, does he have to be with us in order to get into the parks free or can he just key us in and head to work. I am thinking of visiting over our sons' birthday so that his dad can spend that day with him. (if only part of it).
> 
> Which apartments have the washing machines in them? is it Chatham? Also, I read somewhere that they can pay to have disney wash their costumes. Is this correct?
> 
> ~Melissa~



 Hi! Congratulations to your husband.   Unfortunately there isn't a Costco in the area.  That would be good for bulk food.  as far as getting into the parks, he must be with you when you the first park of the day.  They print out individual park hoppers, so you can go without him to other parks.  One of the rules for the main entrance tickets is that thee cast member must stay with you at all times.  However, nobody will know if you don't follow that rule, as long as you don't do anything that could get you in trouble.  All of the apartment complexes have washing machines.  In Chatham and Patterson it is a laundry area in one building. In Vista there are three washers and three dryers on the first floor of every building.  Also, you do not need to pay to have a costume washed.  You just drop the costume in a return bin and get a clean one. They will wash it and hang it back up.


----------



## Joanna71985

tomspixie said:


> DD has accepted the Jan. 11 arrival day.  Do they have any kind of "mixer" type thing for the kids in the first couple days/week?
> 
> Parents of former CPs...or CP alumni...what best piece of advice for parents?...for new CP?
> 
> Thanks!



There are welcome events for the CPs


----------



## scoopmorgan

tomspixie said:


> DD has accepted the Jan. 11 arrival day.  Do they have any kind of "mixer" type thing for the kids in the first couple days/week?
> 
> Parents of former CPs...or CP alumni...what best piece of advice for parents?...for new CP?
> 
> Thanks!


My DD started in August. There were two groups who began after her group. She and her roomies attended all three welcome parties- all compliments of Disney. They even provide alcohol for those over 21. They also have pool parties and cast only events. All the kids seem very friendly, so your child should not have too much trouble making friends. Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## Practically.Perfect

scoopmorgan said:


> My DD started in August. There were two groups who began after her group. She and her roomies attended all three welcome parties- all compliments of Disney. They even provide alcohol for those over 21. They also have pool parties and cast only events. All the kids seem very friendly, so your child should not have too much trouble making friends. Good luck, and enjoy!



That's the great thing about the welcome events, you can go even if it's not your arrival date, assuming you are off then.

None of the welcome events, or any of the housing sponsered events that I've ever been to had alcohol at them. Usually there is just pizza and chips and lemonade.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Practically.Perfect said:


> That's the great thing about the welcome events, you can go even if it's not your arrival date, assuming you are off then.
> 
> None of the welcome events, or any of the housing sponsered events that I've ever been to had alcohol at them. Usually there is just pizza and chips and lemonade.



 I can never be sure that I'm getting the full/true story. Sorry if I mispoke, and thanks for the clarification!


----------



## scoopmorgan

I am trying to plan a visit to DW in the spring.  I know CP's get some sort of family discount. I'm not sure if the info I am getting from DD is correct, because I don't think she has actually checked yet. In any event, I "_know_" the discount is substantially more, if our DD stays with us, but again, I don't know if she will. Are the discounts on room only? Or can we take advantage of the free dining, and still get a discount? I believe the kids get a limited number of free passes into the parks, but how many, and can you park-hop?

There are several different seasons during that time, too. I would prefer off season, but are the discounts bigger at certain times? Any help would be appreciated by this  very grateful mom. The CM I spoke with said they cannot give out info, except to the CM, even if I know her PERNER.


----------



## wdwscout

scoopmorgan said:


> I am trying to plan a visit to DW in the spring.  I know CP's get some sort of family discount. I'm not sure if the info I am getting from DD is correct, because I don't think she has actually checked yet. In any event, I "_know_" the discount is substantially more, if our DD stays with us, but again, I don't know if she will. Are the discounts on room only? Or can we take advantage of the free dining, and still get a discount? I believe the kids get a limited number of free passes into the parks, but how many, and can you park-hop?
> 
> There are several different seasons during that time, too. I would prefer off season, but are the discounts bigger at certain times? Any help would be appreciated by this  very grateful mom. The CM I spoke with said they cannot give out info, except to the CM, even if I know her PERNER.



Resort discounts are "room only." Your daughter has to make the room reservations herself on the Hub. The discount does vary , but can be as much as 50%. In addition, she will have to physically go to the resort to show her ID sometime within a day or so of your arrival.

No, you cannot get Free Dining if you use a CM discount on the room.

Your daughter can get a limited number of people in for free while she is on the program. I do not remember exactly, but I think it was 6 days total and up to 4 (or 6?) people each day. What can make this difficult is that she must be present with you when you enter your first park each day. Once you enter, you do get a Park Hopper for the day- so you can go anywhere from there. They only give you one days' pass at a time. So, if she is scheduled to work one (or more) morning, you will have to buy your own tickets that day or maybe do non-park activities. She cannot leave her job to come let you into the park. 
My son often did not know his schedule until the week prior. So for planning nuts like me- it would be far too stressful not knowing what I could do on which days. But DH and I have Annual Passes anyway- so we never have used his Main Gate Pass.
Another option might be to purchase non-expiring PH passes and that way you'd have whatever days you didn't use available for another trip.

Hope that helps!


----------



## theclaw

scoopmorgan said:


> I am trying to plan a visit to DW in the spring.  I know CP's get some sort of family discount. I'm not sure if the info I am getting from DD is correct, because I don't think she has actually checked yet. In any event, I "_know_" the discount is substantially more, if our DD stays with us, but again, I don't know if she will. Are the discounts on room only? Or can we take advantage of the free dining, and still get a discount? I believe the kids get a limited number of free passes into the parks, but how many, and can you park-hop?
> 
> There are several different seasons during that time, too. I would prefer off season, but are the discounts bigger at certain times? Any help would be appreciated by this  very grateful mom. The CM I spoke with said they cannot give out info, except to the CM, even if I know her PERNER.



Hi! The discounts for the room can sometimes include the dining, but not always.  It depends on the season, and what kind of specials they are running. It is best to find this out by calling.  Also, the free passes are park hoppers.  She can use them up to six times during her program, and each time she uses them she can bring up to three people in with her.  Any other tickets that she need she can buy at Company D for about 10% off.  Discounts on rooms definitely do vary by the season.  The best discounts are usually during lower attendance times, but that can sometimes change too.


----------



## recmouse

http://<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/oyw7cowtebocdqy7.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>My daughter got accepted for January - August 2012.  I'd rather book our flights sooner than later.  Any experienced parents or CP'ers out there know how long I should plan on staying to help set her up, etc?


----------



## DISshopkeeper

On move-in day, this past August, the bulk of the time I spent was waiting while she checked in.  Once I got her stuff inside the door of her apartment, I looked around, met the roomies and was done!  She set herself up.  So I was there a total of 9am to around 11:30 or so.


----------



## recmouse

DISshopkeeper said:


> On move-in day, this past August, the bulk of the time I spent was waiting while she checked in.  Once I got her stuff inside the door of her apartment, I looked around, met the roomies and was done!  She set herself up.  So I was there a total of 9am to around 11:30 or so.



I'm surprised because I know when we set her up in her dorm we had to run out and pick up those last few things for her room, etc.  Did you get to see her after that at all?  We're coming from NY so not sure how long I should stay... of course... I'd love to stretch it out!  

If you don't mind me asking... Do they need a lot of clothes, bedding etc?  Anything in particular your child was glad she had with her?  I feel like I'm starting all over here... sorry!  Thanks!


----------



## edk35

recmouse said:


> I'm surprised because I know when we set her up in her dorm we had to run out and pick up those last few things for her room, etc.  Did you get to see her after that at all?  We're coming from NY so not sure how long I should stay... of course... I'd love to stretch it out!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking... Do they need a lot of clothes, bedding etc?  Anything in particular your child was glad she had with her?  I feel like I'm starting all over here... sorry!  Thanks!




Our daughter is checking in on Jan. 9th and will be there until June 1st. We  minus hubby) are flying down on the 6th after our sons get out of school. My husband is driving her car down on Friday. We are planning "family" time on Sat. and Sunday in the parks. Then on check in day we plan to help her move in. The boys and I are flying home late afternoon on Tuesday the 10th and my husband is flying back on Wed. late afternoon so he can spend that evening with her. We have heard that the day after check in is a FREE day so if they need to go out and buy stuff they have that day too. That is why my husband is staying one extra day. The boys don't need to miss more than 2 days of school so we are going back a day before him.


----------



## recmouse

Thank you!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

recmouse said:


> I'm surprised because I know when we set her up in her dorm we had to run out and pick up those last few things for her room, etc.  Did you get to see her after that at all?  We're coming from NY so not sure how long I should stay... of course... I'd love to stretch it out!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking... Do they need a lot of clothes, bedding etc?  Anything in particular your child was glad she had with her?  I feel like I'm starting all over here... sorry!  Thanks!



We did forget her "comforter" which is actually a t-shirt blanket I made her.  They do need twin sheets as well.  

We spent some time together beforehand, arrived Saturday for a Monday drop off.  I left her there and then I did see her later that day when we went to Target for a few things.  I really wanted her to bond with those roomies, rather than spend time with me.  I left early Tuesday morning, without seeing her again.  Seems to have worked out, she's having a blast!!

I played the odds before we went and actually bought her black sneakers, white sneakers and hiking boots in her size so we wouldn't have to drive all over for shoes.  the intention was to return the un-needed ones.  this completely backfired on me as 1) she never found out what shoes she would need until after I left, and 2) She needed black flat dress shoes!  

I didn't worry about what she didn't have, because it's not difficult for them to get to Walmart.


----------



## psherman42

wrong thread.


----------



## KCMiller

edk35 said:


> Our daughter is checking in on Jan. 9th and will be there until June 1st. We  minus hubby) are flying down on the 6th after our sons get out of school. My husband is driving her car down on Friday. We are planning "family" time on Sat. and Sunday in the parks. Then on check in day we plan to help her move in. The boys and I are flying home late afternoon on Tuesday the 10th and my husband is flying back on Wed. late afternoon so he can spend that evening with her. We have heard that the day after check in is a FREE day so if they need to go out and buy stuff they have that day too. That is why my husband is staying one extra day. The boys don't need to miss more than 2 days of school so we are going back a day before him.



Don't count on it being a totally free day - some have it off, some don't - they have a lot of things scheduled those first days, and depending on what their role is, they may move directly into training, or have their Traditions class.  But even if they have the Traditions class or training, they'll still have time to spend with family, and it's a great time - the only downside is that your child can't get you into the parks for a few weeks after they check in (but there's plenty to do without heading into the parks, of course).  

Also, and this is for everyone, if you're going down to help them move in, after you drop them off at the check in, go DIRECTLY to Walmart to buy anything they need.  It becomes a MADHOUSE later that day, and they run out of things (although they do know when the move in dates are, and stock accordingly).  We didn't head to the Walmart that the bus takes them to, we went to the one down 535 (there is also a small outlet mall down that way with an Easy Spirit shoe outlet store, where we picked up her work shoes - she needed black 'dress' shoes, and would be on her feet all day at the Haunted Mansion, so we wanted really supportive shoes, better than you'd find at Walmart).  The Walmart was still pretty crowded, but nothing like the other one (and I'm not sure where that one is, but it's by a Publix, and it's where the shuttle bus takes the kids to go shopping).  And if you wait until after they go through the entire check in process, which takes hours, the crowds will have formed.  My advice?  If you can, shop the night before, or shop while they are checking in.  

KC


----------



## recmouse

I keep seeing the shoes brought up.  But it looks like there are different times kids find out what kind of shoes they need.  What are people running to Walmart for?  Food?  Hangars?  I'm guessing we will try to bring most of what she needs with us.  Does anyone know - will the sheets she used for her dorm beds (extra long) fit the beds at the apartments?  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

recmouse said:


> I keep seeing the shoes brought up.  But it looks like there are different times kids find out what kind of shoes they need.  What are people running to Walmart for?  Food?  Hangars?  I'm guessing we will try to bring most of what she needs with us.  Does anyone know - will the sheets she used for her dorm beds (extra long) fit the beds at the apartments?  Any help is appreciated!



No, the beds are regular twin.


----------



## racefans44

My son was accepted into the CP program and he will check-in Jan. 30.  I am planning on going down for spring break and staying on Disney property.  The free dining offer is in effect during that time and I was wondering if it would be cheaper to book with the free dining or wait until ds checks in and get the discount.  Does anyone have any insight?  
Thanks!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

racefans44 said:


> My son was accepted into the CP program and he will check-in Jan. 30.  I am planning on going down for spring break and staying on Disney property.  The free dining offer is in effect during that time and I was wondering if it would be cheaper to book with the free dining or wait until ds checks in and get the discount.  Does anyone have any insight?
> Thanks!



Congrats!  what's his role?  I don't think his discounts kick in immediately.


----------



## Joanna71985

racefans44 said:


> My son was accepted into the CP program and he will check-in Jan. 30.  I am planning on going down for spring break and staying on Disney property.  The free dining offer is in effect during that time and I was wondering if it would be cheaper to book with the free dining or wait until ds checks in and get the discount.  Does anyone have any insight?
> Thanks!



He won't start getting discounts until he gets his ID, which isn't until Day 3 (just a heads up).


----------



## Berlioz70

recmouse said:


> What are people running to Walmart for?  Food?  Hangars?



Cleaning supplies, toilet paper, paper towels, broom, mop, sprays, plunger... we split the cost for all those items equally between the roommates.



racefans44 said:


> My son was accepted into the CP program and he will check-in Jan. 30.  I am planning on going down for spring break and staying on Disney property.  The free dining offer is in effect during that time and I was wondering if it would be cheaper to book with the free dining or wait until ds checks in and get the discount.  Does anyone have any insight?
> Thanks!



You will be required to also purchase a minimum number of tickets to be eligible, so keep that extra cost in mind as well. If you have no need for those extra tickets, the cost is probably a wash and it would be cheaper to just get a room at the discount and pay for the dining plan.


----------



## racefans44

DISshopkeeper said:


> Congrats!  what's his role?  I don't think his discounts kick in immediately.



He will be in Attractions, his first choice.


----------



## racefans44

Berlioz70 said:


> Cleaning supplies, toilet paper, paper towels, broom, mop, sprays, plunger... we split the cost for all those items equally between the roommates.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be required to also purchase a minimum number of tickets to be eligible, so keep that extra cost in mind as well. If you have no need for those extra tickets, the cost is probably a wash and it would be cheaper to just get a room at the discount and pay for the dining plan.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## recmouse

Berlioz70 said:


> Cleaning supplies, toilet paper, paper towels, broom, mop, sprays, plunger... we split the cost for all those items equally between the roommates.
> 
> Aaahhhh - thank you!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

DD just applied to extend!  Keep your fingers crossed for her!


----------



## recmouse

DISshopkeeper said:


> DD just applied to extend!  Keep your fingers crossed for her!



I will... when is asking to be extended to?


----------



## joybeth

Just an opinion......I know that those doing the CP get discounts, but I am wondering if there is any disadvantage to me getting an Annual Pass when I take her down in January.  I figure I will go at least a couple times while she is there when I can find a good flight deal.  I know that she gets a limited number of free guests and I would like her to save those for when her boyfriend or college friends come to visit.  Are there any ticket discounts that she will get that would make it a poor choice to get the Annual Pass?  I like to visit Disney frequently (4 x in the last 12 months) so, I think I would get good use out of the Pass.  I just don't want to buy it if there is another way to do it once she gets her discounts. 

Thanks for any advice!

jb


----------



## Mom4unicrn

Hi, my daughter was accepted for the dcp and we said yes today.  She has been sent her start dates and there are 4 options.  Are there any advantages to the earliest one?  I think we are going to go with that one anyway since she will have a longer break be4 starting back to school.  But if she does do that one, are there any last week functions she will be missing?  She goes to school 4 1/2 hours away so I am used to her being gone.  I am just so excited for her  and if I must admit, a tad jealous. lol


----------



## tomspixie

We have the AP...and our DD definitely appreciates the flexibility it gives her for using it for her friends!   If you are a DVC member, your best pricing will still come from that.  DVC and Florida Residents are virtually the same price and seems to be best option out there!

BTW...Congrats!!!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

recmouse said:


> I will... when is asking to be extended to?



If you mean how long do they have before the extension application process ends, I'm sorry I don't know.

IF she is accepted  she will be there until May, so one more semester.


----------



## DopeyKel

DD Just found she is going to be in the CP program this spring.  She will be working in QS foods.  She would like conceirge or Bippity Boppity Boutique so maybe can be changed once she arrives.


----------



## SportsChick

It is nearly impossible to change roles once you've accepted your position


----------



## shesleuth

It's official: DS (21) headed to WDW January 12 for Professional Internship (PI).  So proud but now to get ready for big adventure.  DS always lived at home cuz university is 15 minutes away so this will be first time away from comfort zone.  

And advise how to prep would be appreciated ...


----------



## edk35

shesleuth said:


> It's official: DS (21) headed to WDW January 12 for Professional Internship (PI).  So proud but now to get ready for big adventure.  DS always lived at home cuz university is 15 minutes away so this will be first time away from comfort zone.
> 
> And advise how to prep would be appreciated ...




CONGRATS!!!!!  That is what our dd is hoping to get after she does the CP this spring. Well before she graduates from college or right after. Did your son do the CP? Will he get housing there or have to stay in an apt. on his own?


----------



## shesleuth

edk35 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!  That is what our dd is hoping to get after she does the CP this spring. Well before she graduates from college or right after. Did your son do the CP? Will he get housing there or have to stay in an apt. on his own?



DS is a Junior and has not done CP program ~ found several PI that he was interested in and applied.  Disney does offer PI housing in Cumberland apartments close to DTD but it does not have transportation like CP housing ~ they did ask about his having a car.  Cumberland are 2BR units so he will have a roommate.  He's following a FB page for PI applicants and it seems the majority of guys opt for non-Disney housing; I guess people don't want to share a bedroom.  DS could care less ... he's not lived in a dorm type setting or with other college kids so it's all going to be new to him.

Has your DD's school been helpful in getting her college credits for CP?


----------



## DISshopkeeper

DISshopkeeper said:


> DD just applied to extend!  Keep your fingers crossed for her!



She was accepted!  

With a change of role from merchandise to character attendant, which was her first choice!


----------



## shesleuth

DISshopkeeper said:


> She was accepted!
> 
> With a change of role from merchandise to character attendant, which was her first choice!



Wonderful news!


----------



## shesleuth

This question is for those parents who have had a kiddo who has participated in either the College Program or the Professional Internship program. 

Disney offers classes for the participants of the CP/PI programs.  When do they get opportunity to sign up for those classes?  

DS will be doing a PI from Jan - June but is unsure if he will have opportunity to participate in classes b/c his work hours will be 8-5 M-F.  

Any insight would be great.


----------



## LMKerins

Unfortunately, the classes are only for people participating in the college program. Pi's can't sign up. However, if he was doing the cp, he would sign up sometime in the two weeks following check-in.


----------



## shesleuth

LMKerins said:


> Unfortunately, the classes are only for people participating in the college program. Pi's can't sign up. However, if he was doing the cp, he would sign up sometime in the two weeks following check-in.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## khancock

LMKerins said:


> if he was doing the cp, he would sign up sometime in the two weeks following check-in.



This is no longer correct.  They are doing registration online now and CP's can register before they even arrive.


----------



## tomspixie

How do you actually get registered on the CP website for the classes????


----------



## MEGADAN

Are there any parents with kids starting the program in January 2012. I'm all caught up on the posts. My DD starts in January. She is very excited. I am thrilled for her too but obviously worried too.  Anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## edk35

MEGADAN said:


> Are there any parents with kids starting the program in January 2012. I'm all caught up on the posts. My DD starts in January. She is very excited. I am thrilled for her too but obviously worried too.  Anyone else in the same situation?



Our daughter checks in on Jan. 9th. We are arriving on the 6th and staying through the 11th. Well I am going back with her two brothers on the 10th but my husband is staying one extra day in case she needs help going out to buy stuff for the apt. Yes we are very happy for her, but YES we will worry about her too.  I still worry about her when she is at college. I think it is normal for parents to worry about their kids no matter what their age.  She is 21 now so she is not going down as a 18 or 19 year old, but we will still worry. Our daughter will also have her car down there, which will be good and bad. I will be glad she can easily get to the stores and all, but I will worry about her driving in an unfamiliar area. Even though she has been to Disney 18 times....none of us really know our way around,  outside of the magic. LOL When does your daughter arrive?


----------



## recmouse

MEGADAN said:


> Are there any parents with kids starting the program in January 2012. I'm all caught up on the posts. My DD starts in January. She is very excited. I am thrilled for her too but obviously worried too.  Anyone else in the same situation?



My daughter is checking in on the 18th.  We are flying down on the 17th and I'm leaving on the 21st.

She's only a Freshman in college so this is like starting all over again with the worry of roommates, what she needs to bring, etc.  She's excited and so am I... probably a little more than her... or maybe it's jealousy!     I do wish there was a meal plan or something though.  I read how these kids lose so much weight but my daughter can't afford to lose any!  I'll just pray for the best!

No matter where my kids are... I worry.  I just hope she has a great experience and is happy.  I wish that for all these kids!  Be well and happy holidays!


----------



## MEGADAN

My DD arrives on the 25th, I'm flying down with her to help her get settled in. She 18. She will not be taking her car. Her Roomates are older and 2 of them have a car. I know it will be a great experience for her and I know she will do great, but as a Mom I worry about everything! Thanks for the responses. Im glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Thepen

My first post here. Hello all!

My dd was accepted last week and her arrival date is February 1. She will be in Attractions.

She has many many lists going already.  Lots to do!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

Welcome!!  And congratulations!  It's very exciting, isn't it??


----------



## Atotty

Thepen said:


> My first post here. Hello all!
> 
> My dd was accepted last week and her arrival date is February 1. She will be in Attractions.
> 
> She has many many lists going already.  Lots to do!



Same for my daughter--date and job....except she got her acceptance during finals week so we haven't started lists yet. We have to go to her university next week and get everything squared away.

I have so many questions and not sure where to start.

Guess I need to start trying to find hotel ressies for check in.


----------



## recmouse

So as the mom, I'm the planner... my daughter, doing the CP - she's the dreamer.  I love Disney and like to dream too but I'm kind of hoping for some help here on what to bring.

I'm sure it's on her dashboard, etc but she's been having trouble with that and she's been working since she's finished school to have some extra $$ for Disney.

We are flying down but I was thinking since I'm staying at Disney resort I can ship some stuff there if I need to.  

So - can she bring her same sheets she used in her dorm at college?  Is there a coffee maker?  Should she bring a modem?  Router?  

Any CP'ers out there that remember those 1 or 2 things they wish they had with them when they first got there?  I just don't want to go crazy buying things at Walmart that I could have brought with us.

Anyone?  

Thanks!


----------



## BadDad

Register at Centura Care, it's a non-Disney health clinic / urgent care.  They cater to CPers (they will pick up a CPer).  My S completed the program last year (Sp 2011).
Unfortunately, tourist do go to WDW sick since they've paid for non-refundable plane tickets, etc.  CPer get sick and it's no fund figuring out how to pay for a $150 strep test when you're on min wage.

I got the call at 2pm in theafternoon and had to provide payment info over the phone (you can set that up there).

If your kid is in Comm College & living at home, this is above and beyond a great exp,


----------



## recmouse

BadDad said:


> Register at Centura Care, it's a non-Disney health clinic / urgent care.  They cater to CPers (they will pick up a CPer).  My S completed the program last year (Sp 2011).
> Unfortunately, tourist do go to WDW sick since they've paid for non-refundable plane tickets, etc.  CPer get sick and it's no fund figuring out how to pay for a $150 strep test when you're on min wage.
> 
> I got the call at 2pm in theafternoon and had to provide payment info over the phone (you can set that up there).
> 
> If your kid is in Comm College & living at home, this is above and beyond a great exp,



Great info - thanks!


----------



## dustydanny

BadDad said:


> Register at Centura Care, it's a non-Disney health clinic / urgent care.  They cater to CPers (they will pick up a CPer).  My S completed the program last year (Sp 2011).
> Unfortunately, tourist do go to WDW sick since they've paid for non-refundable plane tickets, etc.  CPer get sick and it's no fund figuring out how to pay for a $150 strep test when you're on min wage.
> 
> I got the call at 2pm in theafternoon and had to provide payment info over the phone (you can set that up there).
> 
> If your kid is in Comm College & living at home, this is above and beyond a great exp,




Thank you so much for this great information! I arrive 1/23 and was wondering about this very thing.  I know what you mean about sick guests   (I've been guilty of that myself )

I think a flu shot is a good idea as well (can't hurt)  I don't wanna look this ------->>>


----------



## recmouse

dustydanny said:


> Thank you so much for this great information! I arrive 1/23 and was wondering about this very thing.  I know what you mean about sick guests   (I've been guilty of that myself )
> 
> I think a flu shot is a good idea as well (can't hurt)  I don't wanna look this ------->>>



Yep - I had my daughter get a flu shot!


----------



## Iris

recmouse said:


> Any CP'ers out there that remember those 1 or 2 things they wish they had with them when they first got there?  I just don't want to go crazy buying things at Walmart that I could have brought with us.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks!



Since you are flying, it might be easier to get some things at Walmart once you arrive - things we wished we had - - CLEANING SUPPLIES!  My DD stayed at Vista during the first part of her program and the rooms were pretty dirty and lots of cleaning needed to be done.  During her extension she stayed at Chatham which was a little cleaner but still needed some extra cleaning.  It still baffles me to this day why PM can't get these places cleaned in time for all the move-ins with the prices they are charging per student for each of these places.


----------



## blackjackdelta

This is my first post here so please tolerate my ignorance. My DD just finished her phone interview last night and now we wait to see what the next step may be. She is 18 but will be a senior in college starting the spring and since DLR is closest to where we live hope if accepted that is where she will be going.
I have wandered thru the thread but, I am clueless what happens next, she was told in 3 weeks she should hear.
Can some please point me in the right direction so I can establish a better knowledge base.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Amanda08

blackjackdelta said:


> This is my first post here so please tolerate my ignorance. My DD just finished her phone interview last night and now we wait to see what the next step may be. She is 18 but will be a senior in college starting the spring and since DLR is closest to where we live hope if accepted that is where she will be going.
> I have wandered thru the thread but, I am clueless what happens next, she was told in 3 weeks she should hear.
> Can some please point me in the right direction so I can establish a better knowledge base.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jack



All you have left to do is wait! Make sure your daughter keeps checking her dashboard on the college program site for her status and any communications. Good luck!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Amanda08 said:


> All you have left to do is wait! Make sure your daughter keeps checking her dashboard on the college program site for her status and any communications. Good luck!


 

Thank you for your quick response..I so much love waiting..

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

This morning she told me there many rejection notices being sent out. Any news on that. I just told her to remember that she has not received one, so be positive...which she usually is.

Jack


----------



## mickeyway

My Daughter did the application and then something on the web and it came back saying she was a strong canidate for the program.  The noticed said to watch her email for an interview set up.  I am assuming this is all good news, But is that pretty much how it goes?  Does most everyone get through the first few steps?  She is very excited and reallly wants to be a photo pass photographer.


----------



## recmouse

mickeyway said:


> My Daughter did the application and then something on the web and it came back saying she was a strong canidate for the program.  The noticed said to watch her email for an interview set up.  I am assuming this is all good news, But is that pretty much how it goes?  Does most everyone get through the first few steps?  She is very excited and reallly wants to be a photo pass photographer.



I'm not sure if everyone even gets to the phone interview part... I think some are rejected before that.  My daughter's happened very quickly... she found out she was accepted about 2 weeks after her phone interview.  There were other kids that took a few months... and other kids that did the phone interview and were pending and then never accepted.  

Also - she got accepted for Quick Service Food and Beverage.  It wasn't what she requested but she said they kept asking her about her job experience at Carvel!  

One of her current roommates ended up as a Photopass Photographer - she didn't want that either but they saw that she worked part time in a photo studio!

They are all just happy that they were accepted... but they are all working hard!


----------



## APB513

My son just got his acceptance for Fall Advantage 2012     

He'll be working QSFB!!  He's hoping to get assigned to Hollywood Studios.  He selected his move in date and is looking for a roommate.

I am so excited for him and so proud of him.  He applied last semester and did not get accpeted.  He was disappointed.  I told him to try again.  So glad he did!!

Now to the planning - fly or drive, when to arrive, what to bring


----------



## blackjackdelta

APB513 said:


> My son just got his acceptance for Fall Advantage 2012
> 
> He'll be working QSFB!! He's hoping to get assigned to Hollywood Studios. He selected his move in date and is looking for a roommate.
> 
> I am so excited for him and so proud of him. He applied last semester and did not get accpeted. He was disappointed. I told him to try again. So glad he did!!
> 
> Now to the planning - fly or drive, when to arrive, what to bring


 

Congrats to your son, still waiting on DD's announcement, she is wanting the DLR, looks like most that are coming out are for the World.

Jack


----------



## recmouse

APB513 said:


> My son just got his acceptance for Fall Advantage 2012
> 
> He'll be working QSFB!!  He's hoping to get assigned to Hollywood Studios.  He selected his move in date and is looking for a roommate.
> 
> I am so excited for him and so proud of him.  He applied last semester and did not get accpeted.  He was disappointed.  I told him to try again.  So glad he did!!
> 
> Now to the planning - fly or drive, when to arrive, what to bring



Ahhhhhh yes... now comes the fun part.  We flew down but my daughter has 2 roommates that have cars there.  (She went down not having roommates and got matched up there)  If you can manage to have him have a car there... it's probably better... it just couldn't work out in our case.  But my daughter is doing quite fine getting around to work between the busses provided, her roommates having cars, and making friends that happen to have cars there.  If you fly - I shipped 3 boxes of her stuff to the resort we were staying at... it was less I had to purchase that first day.  As a matter of fact... alll we had to do was pretty much shop for food and some other incidentals for the apartment.  

Search through this board and there are several lists that some posters put up that are great!  The information on the Disney site isn't that... informational to be honest!

Feel free to private message me if you'd like.  My daughter is working QSFB in Hollywood Studios!


----------



## momof3poohlovers

My daughter was accepted last week into the college program for fall!!!!!  I am so excited for her but have a ton of questions.  I have read through some of this thread and thank you all so much for the information, it has definitely helped.  One question I haven't seen yet is, she checks in on Aug. 8th, we live in California and are all flying out there.  How much time will she have to spend with us once she checks in on the morning of the 8th?  The only reason I am wondering is I am trying to plan dining and I am not sure if she will even have time to eat with us in the evenings.  We will be there until the 12th so will she even have time to see us the first 4 days of the program?  I just don't want to exclude her but I also understand that she probably won't have time to see us either.


----------



## edk35

momof3poohlovers said:


> My daughter was accepted last week into the college program for fall!!!!!  I am so excited for her but have a ton of questions.  I have read through some of this thread and thank you all so much for the information, it has definitely helped.  One question I haven't seen yet is, she checks in on Aug. 8th, we live in California and are all flying out there.  How much time will she have to spend with us once she checks in on the morning of the 8th?  The only reason I am wondering is I am trying to plan dining and I am not sure if she will even have time to eat with us in the evenings.  We will be there until the 12th so will she even have time to see us the first 4 days of the program?  I just don't want to exclude her but I also understand that she probably won't have time to see us either.



Congrats!!! Our daughter is at Disney now. She officially checked in on Monday Jan. 9th. We arrived on Friday so that we could spend time together on Sat. and Sunday. I would have gone down days before that, but her two brothers had school. Anyway..she checked in on that Monday and was supposed to have OFF that next day. She and a few others ended up having to go back to Casting for a redo on their fingerprints. Her pinky didn't come through right. Anyway...after that she had things going on. They have traditions and training starts up right away. If it were me, I would go down several days before she actually checks in. We spent that Monday helping her move into her apt. Then she and her roommates had a mandatory apt. meeting that lasted almost 2 hours later that day. So plan on doing things together prior to her checking in. We returned to Disney about 10 days later. We are DVC members and we stayed 8 nights. She was able to stay with us all 8 nights even though she was working through some of it. She has two days off a week now. Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

edk35 said:


> Congrats!!! Our daughter is at Disney now. She officially checked in on Monday Jan. 9th. We arrived on Friday so that we could spend time together on Sat. and Sunday. I would have gone down days before that, but her two brothers had school. Anyway..she checked in on that Monday and was supposed to have OFF that next day. She and a few others ended up having to go back to Casting for a redo on their fingerprints. Her pinky didn't come through right. Anyway...after that she had things going on. They have traditions and training starts up right away. If it were me, I would go down several days before she actually checks in. We spent that Monday helping her move into her apt. Then she and her roommates had a mandatory apt. meeting that lasted almost 2 hours later that day. So plan on doing things together prior to her checking in. We returned to Disney about 10 days later. We are DVC members and we stayed 8 nights. She was able to stay with us all 8 nights even though she was working through some of it. She has two days off a week now. Feel free to PM me with any other questions.



Thanks!  We are also DVC members.  Unfortunately, we already made our plane reservations and so we aren't arriving until the day before she checks in.  So, once your DD checked-in, were you able to see her for dinner?  We are renting a car so we will be helping her get settled.  She won't have a car with her though.  Her boyfriend also just applied but hasn't been accepted though so I have no clue what to do about dinner reservations.  Fortunately, we are staying in a DVC villa so we don't have to worry about doing a package and adding them.  If they spend the night with us, great, but if not that's ok, their names will still be on our room reservation.  Because we live in CA, we won't be back until Thanksgiving to see her.  Hopefully it all works out.  

How does your DD like it?


----------



## Atotty

I think it's different for everyone. My dd checked in Feb 1 and was done by lunch. Was off the second day and did traditions the third day. Was off the fourth and started training the 5th. 

Her roommates for the most part checked in Feb 1; done by lunch. Off day 2. Traditions day 3 and training day 4.


----------



## edk35

momof3poohlovers said:


> Thanks!  We are also DVC members.  Unfortunately, we already made our plane reservations and so we aren't arriving until the day before she checks in.  So, once your DD checked-in, were you able to see her for dinner?  We are renting a car so we will be helping her get settled.  She won't have a car with her though.  Her boyfriend also just applied but hasn't been accepted though so I have no clue what to do about dinner reservations.  Fortunately, we are staying in a DVC villa so we don't have to worry about doing a package and adding them.  If they spend the night with us, great, but if not that's ok, their names will still be on our room reservation.  Because we live in CA, we won't be back until Thanksgiving to see her.  Hopefully it all works out.
> 
> How does your DD like it?



Okay, our daughter checked in on Monday. We met her at DTD with her "new roommates" and the other parents for a quick lunch at Earl of Sandwich. Then they had a couple of hours to get stuff moved into their apt. before they had that mandatory apt. meeting. THEN...yes we went to dinner. She stayed with us at POR. that last night. All of the girls stayed that last night with their parents. Then on Tuesday they had the day off...except she had to run back to Casting to redo that finger print thing. So that would be a day you could hang out and have dinner. Then on Wed. I am pretty sure it was Traditions and those times vary. They have morning ones and afternoon ones. Not sure if they do an evening one. Her and her roommates did the afternoon one. So that might be another night you can hang out with her. She started her training on Thursday as did 2 of her roommates but the one didn't start until Sat. SO I think it will just depend on check in and then she will know her schedule more. There are 4 of them in an apt. only one girl from Hawaii did not have her car. My husband and son drove her car down from MD. I know it is hard to have a car when you live on the west coast or Hawaii for that matter. LOL You can always add them to your ADR and if they can't make it, then you just show up and explain that your daughter/boyfriend are in the college program and their schedules changed. 

BTW...we love Thanksgiving at WDW. We have been 4 times I think during that time. We are going back over Spring Break, renting a house at Windsor Hills with my parents. That will be a first for us.  Please let me know if you have any other questions. I hope her boyfriend makes it in too. My daughter is having a hard time being away from her boyfriend back at college in MD. He is coming over his spring break the third week of March. Then just this week he told her he is driving down on Friday of this next week to see her over the three day weekend. They are both missing each other a lot.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

edk35 said:


> Okay, our daughter checked in on Monday. We met her at DTD with her "new roommates" and the other parents for a quick lunch at Earl of Sandwich. Then they had a couple of hours to get stuff moved into their apt. before they had that mandatory apt. meeting. THEN...yes we went to dinner. She stayed with us at POR. that last night. All of the girls stayed that last night with their parents. Then on Tuesday they had the day off...except she had to run back to Casting to redo that finger print thing. So that would be a day you could hang out and have dinner. Then on Wed. I am pretty sure it was Traditions and those times vary. They have morning ones and afternoon ones. Not sure if they do an evening one. Her and her roommates did the afternoon one. So that might be another night you can hang out with her. She started her training on Thursday as did 2 of her roommates but the one didn't start until Sat. SO I think it will just depend on check in and then she will know her schedule more. There are 4 of them in an apt. only one girl from Hawaii did not have her car. My husband and son drove her car down from MD. I know it is hard to have a car when you live on the west coast or Hawaii for that matter. LOL You can always add them to your ADR and if they can't make it, then you just show up and explain that your daughter/boyfriend are in the college program and their schedules changed.
> 
> BTW...we love Thanksgiving at WDW. We have been 4 times I think during that time. We are going back over Spring Break, renting a house at Windsor Hills with my parents. That will be a first for us.  Please let me know if you have any other questions. I hope her boyfriend makes it in too. My daughter is having a hard time being away from her boyfriend back at college in MD. He is coming over his spring break the third week of March. Then just this week he told her he is driving down on Friday of this next week to see her over the three day weekend. They are both missing each other a lot.



Thank you!  I think I am going to just make reservations with her and her boyfriend and then if they don't make it (or DD's boyfriend doesn't make it into the CP) I will just do what you say and tell them at check-in they couldn't make it.  I think it is better to have them on the reservation and cancel than to try and add them.  

I really hope her DB makes it into the CP because I have a feeling it will be really hard for her to be away from him for that long.  I remember dating my DH at that age and I know I wouldn't have been able to be apart from him for that long.  Her DB will come with us for Thanksgiving though if he doesn't get in.

We have also gone several times during Thanksgiving.  That is usually the week we go.  I love that time of the year!


----------



## momof3poohlovers

Atotty said:


> I think it's different for everyone. My dd checked in Feb 1 and was done by lunch. Was off the second day and did traditions the third day. Was off the fourth and started training the 5th.
> 
> Her roommates for the most part checked in Feb 1; done by lunch. Off day 2. Traditions day 3 and training day 4.



Thanks!  I am hoping she is able to spend the evenings with us but if she can't I totally understand.  She has been living away from home for the last year and a half while attending college so I am hoping she won't get too homesick.


----------



## recmouse

momof3poohlovers said:


> My daughter was accepted last week into the college program for fall!!!!!  I am so excited for her but have a ton of questions.  I have read through some of this thread and thank you all so much for the information, it has definitely helped.  One question I haven't seen yet is, she checks in on Aug. 8th, we live in California and are all flying out there.  How much time will she have to spend with us once she checks in on the morning of the 8th?  The only reason I am wondering is I am trying to plan dining and I am not sure if she will even have time to eat with us in the evenings.  We will be there until the 12th so will she even have time to see us the first 4 days of the program?  I just don't want to exclude her but I also understand that she probably won't have time to see us either.



It's definitely different for everyone.  With my daughter and her 3 roommates... they had varying Traditions times, and all started training on different days.  My daughter had something everyday the first several days.  Two of her roommates had 2 off days before training... you just don't know!  She checked in on Wednesday and I flew out on Saturday night.  The last I saw her was on Friday night.

What I do know... that check in day is hectic!  Well especially when it comes to moving them into the apartment, meeting roommates, the girls running to meetings, parents running to Target and Walmart, and others cleaning and setting up tvs and computers, etc.  But it all works out!

My daughter doesn't have a car there.  We are DVC members and stayed at the Boardwalk.  We flew down the day before her check in date but I had shipped 3 boxes with her linens, some clothes, bed risers and whatever else I could think of down the week before.  That was a BIG help!  I really only had to go food shopping for her on check in day and a few other odds and ends.

I included her in all our dinner reservations.  She texted me early enough so I would know if she was going to make it.  If not - I called dining and cancelled her... I didn't want to tempt getting stuck with the new $10 no-show fee!

She's working QSFB... she says it's hard but she is having a good time as well!

Feel free to PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## atlastiseethelight

Whoops, wrong thread, and I don't know how to delete yet. Sorry, ignore me!


----------



## Thepen

When my dd checked in, she got there at 7:45am and they were already checking in people. Because of the late start date, they were not allowed to do the roommate match beforehand. She and two other girls basically met in the line and decided to room together. A fourth girl was added. 

They went from check in to casting. At that time, she was told in which park she would be working and in which section of the park, but not which rides (she's in Attractions. She found out which rides her first day of actual park training). She was back with us shortly before noon. During that time -- from 7:45am to noon -- we were at the Welcome Center where they gave us a packet, a tour of the Vista Way apartment set up, and you could sit through a short DVC presentation. 

Once they got back from casting, we went over to the apartment. Since they were assigned Vista Way, we just walked/drove there from the Welcome Center. Three of the girls were there with parents and one girl had flown in by herself. We moved them in. Two of the girls went off with their parents. We invited the girl without parents to come out with us for lunch. (To be honest, I don't know what she would have done for lunch otherwise as there was naturally no food at the apartment and there is no place to buy it at the complex. I guess she would have had to hoof it out to the main drag and walk to some place.) We left after that to get our plane back home.  The apartment meeting was at 3pm. My dd had dinner with the girl who had flown down alone, while the other two girls went out with their parents. One set of parents flew home early the next morning and the final set were staying for a week or so. 

The girls were off the next day and three of the four roommates hung out together. They spent some time at the Boardwalk via the bus service and going to Target/ Walmart for apartment stuff (after waiting 90 minutes for a bus that never came, my dd just used her car to make the shopping trips). The fourth girl's parents were still there and so she stayed with them. The girls had different schedules in terms of when they took Traditions and started training and how long their days were. My dd had very long days right from the beginning and if we'd been there, we would have only seen her in the evenings.

I think the biggest adjustments for my dd were (1) in working full-time hours on your feet. She is exhausted after 7 straight days of 8 hours on her feet and being "on stage" with guests during the entirety of that time. (2) expectations. I think she was expecting/hoping that the Disney supervisors would be nicer than supervisors she's had. She's worked since she was 14 in a variety of settings and she's had some real jerks for supervisors here at home, so she's not an inexperienced worker. She was hoping Disney would be a better working experience. Let's just say that some times it's been a good experience and sometimes it's been very negative, largely because some of the supervisors are fine and some are... not.


----------



## DISshopkeeper

My DD was disillusioned by the management, too.  She said they are underpaid and miserable.  And sometimes nasty.  She went down thinking career and will come home instead.

OTOH, they don't seem to have dampened her enjoyment of her time as a cast member!


----------



## DeeCee735

DISshopkeeper said:


> My DD was disillusioned by the management, too.  She said they are underpaid and miserable.  And sometimes nasty.  She went down thinking career and will come home instead.
> 
> OTOH, they don't seem to have dampened her enjoyment of her time as a cast member!



My son as well. He got wonderful experience,  had a great time and made lots of friends. However, the pay is very low and getting in as a career is very competitive.  He will use the experience for his resume, but he isn't looking for full time employment there...


----------



## momof3poohlovers

Thepen said:


> When my dd checked in, she got there at 7:45am and they were already checking in people. Because of the late start date, they were not allowed to do the roommate match beforehand. She and two other girls basically met in the line and decided to room together. A fourth girl was added.
> 
> They went from check in to casting. At that time, she was told in which park she would be working and in which section of the park, but not which rides (she's in Attractions. She found out which rides her first day of actual park training). She was back with us shortly before noon. During that time -- from 7:45am to noon -- we were at the Welcome Center where they gave us a packet, a tour of the Vista Way apartment set up, and you could sit through a short DVC presentation.
> 
> Once they got back from casting, we went over to the apartment. Since they were assigned Vista Way, we just walked/drove there from the Welcome Center. Three of the girls were there with parents and one girl had flown in by herself. We moved them in. Two of the girls went off with their parents. We invited the girl without parents to come out with us for lunch. (To be honest, I don't know what she would have done for lunch otherwise as there was naturally no food at the apartment and there is no place to buy it at the complex. I guess she would have had to hoof it out to the main drag and walk to some place.) We left after that to get our plane back home.  The apartment meeting was at 3pm. My dd had dinner with the girl who had flown down alone, while the other two girls went out with their parents. One set of parents flew home early the next morning and the final set were staying for a week or so.
> 
> The girls were off the next day and three of the four roommates hung out together. They spent some time at the Boardwalk via the bus service and going to Target/ Walmart for apartment stuff (after waiting 90 minutes for a bus that never came, my dd just used her car to make the shopping trips). The fourth girl's parents were still there and so she stayed with them. The girls had different schedules in terms of when they took Traditions and started training and how long their days were. My dd had very long days right from the beginning and if we'd been there, we would have only seen her in the evenings.
> 
> I think the biggest adjustments for my dd were (1) in working full-time hours on your feet. She is exhausted after 7 straight days of 8 hours on her feet and being "on stage" with guests during the entirety of that time. (2) expectations. I think she was expecting/hoping that the Disney supervisors would be nicer than supervisors she's had. She's worked since she was 14 in a variety of settings and she's had some real jerks for supervisors here at home, so she's not an inexperienced worker. She was hoping Disney would be a better working experience. Let's just say that some times it's been a good experience and sometimes it's been very negative, largely because some of the supervisors are fine and some are... not.



This is great information.  My DD is also working Attractions so it will be nice to give her a head's up!


----------



## Yvette563

Hi everyone... I have a question which may have already been asked and aswered. I have skimmed thru all the posts but there are so many I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.. 

My DD applied for Fall Advantage, took her online test and finally interviewed on Feb 6th. She said she felt the interview went well.. We have been waiting on pins and needles to hear from them and finally got a "Pending Final Decision" email this morning. My question is... For those of you who's children also received this letter, did your child get accepted into the program.. The email said we would hear back by April and that wait is going to drive us INSANE! So I'm just trying to get a feel for what the majortiy has been out there... Thanks so much! And thanks to ALL who have posted on this thread! The info on here is invaluable...


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes, my DD was pending when she applied. April is the latest she'll find out but it could be sooner. My DD was pending for about 2 or 3 weeks before she was accepted. Others I've read about were pending the whole time. Many who are pending are eventually accepted, but some are not. I guess it depends on which roles are available and which are already filled. My DD did get the role she wanted (Costuming). How many roles did your DD check off?


----------



## Yvette563

Praise2Him said:


> Yes, my DD was pending when she applied. April is the latest she'll find out but it could be sooner. My DD was pending for about 2 or 3 weeks before she was accepted. Others I've read about were pending the whole time. Many who are pending are eventually accepted, but some are not. I guess it depends on which roles are available and which are already filled. My DD did get the role she wanted (Costuming). How many roles did your DD check off?


 Thank you so much for your quick reply... She chose Operations such as attractions, guest research, park greeter, photopass photographer, main entrance operations, and character attendant, costuming, retail sales, disney desk, front desk, guest services, Food and Bev.. I think she tried to let them know she was up for anything... Congrats on your DD acceptance!!!


----------



## johnandsadie

My son just had a phone interview and we are waiting. How do you check the dashboard?


----------



## Yvette563

johnandsadie said:


> My son just had a phone interview and we are waiting. How do you check the dashboard?



Hi there... If you go to http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/default/  you can log on to his dashboard... During the initial application process my daughter had to creat a login and password.. So your son should have set that up already.. If not I believe you can create one on the website... Hope this helps.. Good luck to your son... The waiting is HORRIBLE... lol Many prayers that he gets accepted!!!


----------



## johnandsadie

for you good thoughts....your quick response...and your helpful answer!


----------



## jking6

Hi everyone, well my daughter had her phone interview on Sunday as did my neice for the fall program. Today they both got accepted. My daughter will be photographer and my niece got fast food service.
They are so excited but I am a little nervous and Central New York is quite away from Disney!


----------



## Yvette563

jking6 said:


> Hi everyone, well my daughter had her phone interview on Sunday as did my neice for the fall program. Today they both got accepted. My daughter will be photographer and my niece got fast food service.
> They are so excited but I am a little nervous and Central New York is quite away from Disney!



WOW! Congratulations on your daughter and neice getting accepted! Your daughter interviewd Sun and already got accepted! Thats AWESOME.. My daughter contines to be in a "Pending" status so that worries me.. She REALLY wants in.. Patience SURE is a virtue!!! hehehe


----------



## momof3poohlovers

Yvette563 said:


> WOW! Congratulations on your daughter and neice getting accepted! Your daughter interviewd Sun and already got accepted! Thats AWESOME.. My daughter contines to be in a "Pending" status so that worries me.. She REALLY wants in.. Patience SURE is a virtue!!! hehehe



I just saw that you are from Rancho Cucamonga!  We live in the high desert and used to live in Rancho.  As soon as this housing market picks up we will hopefully be able to sell our house and move back down there.  I hope your DD makes it in!  They will be a long way from home though!


----------



## momof3poohlovers

I was just wondering who on here have children attending the CP program in the Fall?  My DD and her boyfriend were both accepted.  My DD starts Aug. 8th and her boyfriend a couple of weeks later.  Who else will be there in Aug?


----------



## NewMex

Please warn you kids that many drivers in the WDW area are crazy! Most are tourists who are not familiar with the area, already stressed out, and are often driving rental cars they aren't familiar with. My daughter is there for the Spring 2012 program and has had many near misses with other cars.  People suddenly make a lane a double turn right or left and turn in front or her, or are looking at a map and suddenly slow to a near stop, or run red lights, etc. So far she's been fortunate. I even have to admit that when I took her there in Jan, I left Downtown Disney without my lights on, because I was in a rental car and didn't realize I didn't have them on.

They need to drive really defensively!


----------



## scrapbookinmickeyfan

momof3poohlovers said:


> I was just wondering who on here have children attending the CP program in the Fall?  My DD and her boyfriend were both accepted.  My DD starts Aug. 8th and her boyfriend a couple of weeks later.  Who else will be there in Aug?



My daughter will be in the Fall Advantage program. She starts on June 4 and returns home on Jan 2.


----------



## APB513

momof3poohlovers said:


> I was just wondering who on here have children attending the CP program in the Fall?  My DD and her boyfriend were both accepted.  My DD starts Aug. 8th and her boyfriend a couple of weeks later.  Who else will be there in Aug?



My son will be doing the Fall Advantage CP and he will be working QSFB.  He starts May16th.


----------



## blackjackdelta

It looks all these post have to do with WDW, what happened to DLR. My daughter got pended which i consider cruel making them wait. Can not plan for a vacation this year until this has been resolved.

Jack


----------



## taigirl87

blackjackdelta said:


> It looks all these post have to do with WDW, what happened to DLR. My daughter got pended which i consider cruel making them wait. Can not plan for a vacation this year until this has been resolved.
> 
> Jack



I think the reason there are more posts about wdw is because there are loads more positions there. I think pending for both DL and wdw virtually have the same meaning though, what that means I don't know. I wish I did as my husband and I are both pending for wdw. I wish I knew if we got in! I'd rather not have our auditions coming up be our one shot! A role to fall back one would be nice


----------



## blackjackdelta

Thanks for writing, I am a shareholder for Disney Corp and have and will continue to express my dis-satisifaction at this process. Either plan it properly or do not do it all, it really does show Disney lack  of overall organization through the ranks, very poor management.

Wishing you luck,

Jack


----------



## jgraney106

jking6 said:


> Hi everyone, well my daughter had her phone interview on Sunday as did my neice for the fall program. Today they both got accepted. My daughter will be photographer and my niece got fast food service.
> They are so excited but I am a little nervous and Central New York is quite away from Disney!



*I know how you feel ! I have mixed emotions too. My daughter got accepted for a merchandise role at WDW , and will check in on August 29th. We are in upstate New York.
I'm trying to find out from these boards what "wellness" and "non-wellness" means as far as the housing goes? My daughter hasn't told me much about the whole experience yet.
I hate the idea she won't be home for Christmas!*


----------



## mouselovenfamily

jgraney106 said:


> *I know how you feel ! I have mixed emotions too. My daughter got accepted for a merchandise role at WDW , and will check in on August 29th. We are in upstate New York.
> I'm trying to find out from these boards what "wellness" and "non-wellness" means as far as the housing goes? My daughter hasn't told me much about the whole experience yet.
> I hate the idea she won't be home for Christmas!*



I believe it means this:


"Also there are two types of apartments: wellness apartments and non-wellness apartments. Wellness are dry apartments intended for participants under 21 years old. However if you are over 21 you can choose to be in a wellness apartment. Non-wellness apartments are designed for those over 21 years old."


----------



## jgraney106

mouselovenfamily said:


> I believe it means this:
> 
> 
> "Also there are two types of apartments: wellness apartments and non-wellness apartments. Wellness are dry apartments intended for participants under 21 years old. However if you are over 21 you can choose to be in a wellness apartment. Non-wellness apartments are designed for those over 21 years old."



*Thank you for the info. My daughter is 22 but doesn't drink or smoke. Hoping she is requesting wellness. She is NOT a partier by any means.*


----------



## figmentfan6

jgraney106 said:


> *Thank you for the info. My daughter is 22 but doesn't drink or smoke. Hoping she is requesting wellness. She is NOT a partier by any means.*



Living in a wellness apartment does not mean there will be no alcohol, smoking or partying.  It just means that if you get caught with alcohol in the apartment you can be immediately terminated.  If she's not a partier or a smoker, she needs to hand pick her roommates and not leave it up to chance.  I would suggest that she go non-wellness and pick roommates who are like her and not into parties and smoking.  This way, she takes less of a risk if someone bring alcohol home.  She may not want to be stuck with a bunch of partying 18 year-olds, which could well happen in wellness.


----------



## taigirl87

figmentfan6 said:


> Living in a wellness apartment does not mean there will be no alcohol, smoking or partying.  It just means that if you get caught with alcohol in the apartment you can be immediately terminated.  If she's not a partier or a smoker, she needs to hand pick her roommates and not leave it up to chance.  I would suggest that she go non-wellness and pick roommates who are like her and not into parties and smoking.  This way, she takes less of a risk if someone bring alcohol home.  She may not want to be stuck with a bunch of partying 18 year-olds, which could well happen in wellness.



This is the exact reason why I went non-wellness instead of wellness. My roommate and I are both lds and don't drink, so we debated back and forth but ultimately we didn't want to risk getting terminated for our roommates mistakes(they don't ask questions, so if you are over 21 and in wellness, and you didn't rat your roommates out, your gone as well they'll assume even that you supplied it). We ended up with two wonderful roommates who did drink and party, but never at home, and not in excess. And if your daughter does end up with partiers, she can always request to change. Also, she should look into staying at chatham(that's where I was) or Patterson as she runs less risk of being out with partiers there.


----------



## blackjackdelta

jgraney106 said:


> *Thank you for the info. My daughter is 22 but doesn't drink or smoke. Hoping she is requesting wellness. She is NOT a partier by any means.*


 
My daughter just turned 19 and will graduate this next spring and wants to move on with life. She does not party and would do wellness if selected, but the pended is killing her, she is not used to dragging her a.. with anything.

She is now just talking about doing an internship, she is just about fed up with Disney and so am I. Time to write letters again.

Jack


----------



## BadDad

taigirl87 said:


> This is the exact reason why I went non-wellness instead of wellness. My roommate and I are both lds and don't drink, so we debated back and forth but ultimately we didn't want to risk getting terminated for our roommates mistakes(they don't ask questions, so if you are over 21 and in wellness, and you didn't rat your roommates out, your gone as well they'll assume even that you supplied it). We ended up with two wonderful roommates who did drink and party, but never at home, and not in excess. And if your daughter does end up with partiers, she can always request to change. Also, she should look into staying at chatham(that's where I was) or Patterson as she runs less risk of being out with partiers there.



My S was a CPer last year (Spr Adv 2011) 
He turned 21 down there and changed from wellness to non-wellness.
The maturity of his 21+ roommates made his experience better.
They worked together to take out garbage, clean the bathroom, and wash dishes.  They respected each others work times and room temperture.


----------



## BadDad

jgraney106 said:


> *Thank you for the info. My daughter is 22 but doesn't drink or smoke. Hoping she is requesting wellness. She is NOT a partier by any means.*



If security finds alcohol in a wellness apt in an area open to all the residents, ALL residents will be terminated regardless who brought it in.

Pick non-wellness. 18 year olds are not as mature as a 22 year old. My S was 20 going on 21. His first group of roommates had taken only 1 college class and still had a H.S. mentality.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Praise2Him

My DD was 19 and "met" all 7 roommates on FB ahead of time. All agreed to no drinking, drugs, partying, etc. One month after arrival her room roommate met a boyfriend who was 26 & bought her alcohol which she put in her locker in their closet. She was termed the next day after security showed up to inspect the apartment. She told them she was the only one who drank it and no one else was termed (I guess since it was in her locker, not in the open). But anyway, it just goes to show that even though roommates may agree on things at the beginning, it can change once they get down there.


----------



## Brenda P

My dd got in to the fall program. She will be 21 when she goes. Having issues between being so excited for her and panicky and sad for me! Am I the only one? How are the other moms dealing? Also finding it stressful trying to budget enough $ to visit several times. Have not read all the posts here yet so forgive me if I ask stupid questions. What type of discounts do they get for their families to come to visit? How do you book? Should we buy annual passes now or is their some type of discount she could get on that?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gucci65

blackjackdelta said:


> My daughter just turned 19 and will graduate this next spring and wants to move on with life. She does not party and would do wellness if selected, but the pended is killing her, she is not used to dragging her a.. with anything.
> 
> She is now just talking about doing an internship, she is just about fed up with Disney and so am I. Time to write letters again.
> 
> Jack



I know it's hard, but have a little patience.  I believe there is a lot that goes into the College Program selection.  My daughter applied for Spring 2012 the day it opened (sometime in August), had her phone interview a week later and got her acceptance 10 days after that (she is a junior).  Her friend did everything exactly the same EXCEPT she was pended and finally found out around 12/10/11 that she was not accepted.  

We found out later that she was on academic probation because she had dropped a few classes (which also meant bad attendance) AND her GPA was under 2.0.  I also think that she limited herself because she put BBB as her first choice, character attendant as her second choice......cant' remember her third.  

On the brighter side, since my daughter checked in on 1/9/12 she is absolutely LOVING everything about the program!  No issues with work, classes, managers, nada.  Only bad thing was that her roommate was termed from the program last week.

Good luck and although it's hard (I went thru this only a daily basis with the girls mom) it will be worth it in the end when she gets accepted :0)


----------



## Gucci65

blackjackdelta said:


> My daughter just turned 19 and will graduate this next spring and wants to move on with life. She does not party and would do wellness if selected, but the pended is killing her, she is not used to dragging her a.. with anything.
> 
> She is now just talking about doing an internship, she is just about fed up with Disney and so am I. Time to write letters again.
> 
> Jack



Mr. Jack - I just noticed that you said your daughter will graduate next spring.  So forgive me for asking.........is she still in high school?  If so, that may be why she is still pending...


----------



## blackjackdelta

Gucci65 said:


> Mr. Jack - I just noticed that you said your daughter will graduate next spring. So forgive me for asking.........is she still in high school? If so, that may be why she is still pending...


 
She will graduate from Washington State University with a 4 year degree. Her GPA is about 3.9, they are about ready to start their spring break neck week. The whole process has held up the whole families plans for vacation or virtually any travel. Our vacation time has to be submitted at least 4 months in advance and most depends on when my boss is in the office. I have a contract that say I work when he does...period, plus I also work a consulting job that requires travel so we wait..
Thanks for the advice but patience is something I wish I had but do not have the luxury for.

Have a great weekend,

Jack


----------



## Gucci65

blackjackdelta said:


> She will graduate from Washington State University with a 4 year degree. Her GPA is about 3.9, they are about ready to start their spring break neck week. The whole process has held up the whole families plans for vacation or virtually any travel. Our vacation time has to be submitted at least 4 months in advance and most depends on when my boss is in the office. I have a contract that say I work when he does...period, plus I also work a consulting job that requires travel so we wait..
> Thanks for the advice but patience is something I wish I had but do not have the luxury for.
> 
> Have a great weekend,
> 
> Jack



Any news yet Jack?  

Your daughter certainly has great qualifications!  The only holdup I can think of is if she had very limited role choices like BBB or character attendant.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Gucci65 said:


> Any news yet Jack?
> 
> Your daughter certainly has great qualifications! The only holdup I can think of is if she had very limited role choices like BBB or character attendant.


 

Thanks for asking, not a word as of yet. I think her first two choices were Hotel CS(something like that) and photographer. We are hanging in there.
My son is in his second week of AF basic training so we have added that trip to Lackland late April. I hate not be able to plan.

Jack


----------



## tikistitch

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks for asking, not a word as of yet. I think her first two choices were Hotel CS(something like that) and photographer. We are hanging in there.
> My son is in his second week of AF basic training so we have added that trip to Lackland late April. I hate not be able to plan.
> 
> Jack



Hope you don't mind someone new piping in to this! I know that working the front desk at the hotels and photographer are both roles where they don't hire a ton of people to fill, and people who make those their only/primary choices seem to often get pended. I'm basing this off of the number of people on the facebook groups who end up pended, saying their first choices were more selective roles or roles that weren't hiring as many people. I had asked for Pirate's League/BBB and Character Attendant in my interview and I don't think they saw me as a perfect fit for that, because I was pended for a while before eventually being accepted and given the role Merchandise, which I actually specifically said I didn't really want, but would do if it was needed since my work background is all retail. 

And I'm not sure if this had anything to do with it, but I contacted them by email and let them know that I could do other roles that I hadn't mentioned in the interview, and that I'd be very happy to even work an outdoor cart in Merchandise, and within 24 hours I heard back with an acceptance. 

I hope she hears back soon, I know how stressful it is to wait and wait and wait and not know your future!


----------



## Berlioz70

tikistitch said:


> I had asked for Pirate's League/BBB and Character Attendant in my interview and I don't think they saw me as a perfect fit for that, because I was pended for a while before eventually being accepted and given the role Merchandise, which I actually specifically said I didn't really want, but would do if it was needed since my work background is all retail.



FYI - TPL and BBB are Merch roles. TPL has pulled Merch CPs and crossed trained them as Pirates when we were low on labor.


----------



## tikistitch

Berlioz70 said:


> FYI - TPL and BBB are Merch roles. TPL has pulled Merch CPs and crossed trained them as Pirates when we were low on labor.



Oooh, are they? BBB is listed separately now on the application but if it's a Merch role, I hope maybe I'll get TPL since I had so much fun when I took my nephew to do it on our last trip! It would be so awesome and fun to get cross trained to do it


----------



## jrico

Does anyone know if disney offers any discounts on staying on property before check-in?
I understand park passes are not something that CPs get till they have completed Traditions.


----------



## taigirl87

jrico said:


> Does anyone know if disney offers any discounts on staying on property before check-in?
> I understand park passes are not something that CPs get till they have completed Traditions.



They don't unfortunately


----------



## jrico

taigirl87 said:


> They don't unfortunately



Thanks,DD just accepted to Fall  Advantage 2012.


----------



## taigirl87

jrico said:


> Thanks,DD just accepted to Fall  Advantage 2012.



Congrats to her!!! My husband and I are still pending.


----------



## jrico

taigirl87 said:


> Congrats to her!!! My husband and I are still pending.


She is super excited! Hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## APB513

My son's check in date is May 16th.  We will be arriving at WDW on May 11th.  I am trying to determine how many days I should purchase tickets for him.

Do the IDs that the participates receive allow them to enter the theme parks for free?  How soon after check in will participates receive their IDs?

Thanks!


----------



## DvcDoc

We are taking our daughter down to start the program August 13th. We get there the 10th, and I bought her a 4 day park hopper. I figure she is going to be busy with the program stuff starting Monday, but we'll see. If I need more, I can always add on.


----------



## recmouse

APB513 said:


> My son's check in date is May 16th.  We will be arriving at WDW on May 11th.  I am trying to determine how many days I should purchase tickets for him.
> 
> Do the IDs that the participates receive allow them to enter the theme parks for free?  How soon after check in will participates receive their IDs?
> 
> Thanks!



My daughter has been there since January.  She checked in on a Wednesday and I believe she had her ID on Friday and used it then!  Most of the CP'ers used it the day they got it to get into a park for free!  Good luck with everything!


----------



## APB513

recmouse said:


> My daughter has been there since January.  She checked in on a Wednesday and I believe she had her ID on Friday and used it then!  Most of the CP'ers used it the day they got it to get into a park for free!  Good luck with everything!



Thanks!  That's good to know.


----------



## Allison65

My daughter is scheduled to arrive May 21, we're arriving the Sunday 20th.  Would she really need me there beyond Monday?  I was looking to take a flight home Tuesday afternoon.  Also any recommendations on a nearby hotel that isn't too expensive?


----------



## recmouse

Allison65 said:


> My daughter is scheduled to arrive May 21, we're arriving the Sunday 20th.  Would she really need me there beyond Monday?  I was looking to take a flight home Tuesday afternoon.  Also any recommendations on a nearby hotel that isn't too expensive?



I just did this with my daughter in January.  I can tell you the check-in day is a long day.  Moving in and setting up and running to the store to get things for the apartment and stock her food up.  Plus they are running to meetings.  You won't know until the check-in day what their schedule is for the rest of the week.  I did go back the next day to do some last minute shopping with her and things.  She also doesn't have a car there.  So depending on your situation - leaving Tuesday might be fine or not.  Good luck!!


----------



## APB513

Allison65 said:


> My daughter is scheduled to arrive May 21, we're arriving the Sunday 20th.  Would she really need me there beyond Monday?  I was looking to take a flight home Tuesday afternoon.  Also any recommendations on a nearby hotel that isn't too expensive?



Congrats on your daughter's acceptance to the DCP!!

Regarding the room, I'm not sure what price range you are looking for but you can book a room at Disney's All Star Sports resort for $85.60/night.


----------



## Andtototoo

Allison65 said:


> My daughter is scheduled to arrive May 21, we're arriving the Sunday 20th.  Would she really need me there beyond Monday?  I was looking to take a flight home Tuesday afternoon.  Also any recommendations on a nearby hotel that isn't too expensive?



There is a "Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista" very near the Vista Way apartments. We signed up for Holiday Inn membership benefits and used the initial discount to stay there for less than $60/night. (I don't know if the deal we got then is still available, of course.)  It was very convenient to be that close on the morning of check in.  There are quite a few hotels in that area, including a Holiday Inn Express about 3 minutes away.


----------



## Allison65

Thanks for the responses!  I booked a room at the all star sports but then spoke to someone there who said it's about 1/2 hour from vista way so I think I'm going to try the holiday inn across the street. Will check out the membership for a cheaper rate!  Thanks for your help, I'm finding this site super helpful in planning our trip down!


----------



## Praise2Him

In 2010 we stayed at the Holiday Inn near Vista and on the Orlando Hotels and Attractions Board there's a thread for Friends & Family discount on that and several other hotels. I just looked and it seems to be still active so you may want to check it out! I'll try to post a link. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2270021


----------



## blackjackdelta

My daughter is still pended as of yesterday.

Jack


----------



## APB513

blackjackdelta said:


> My daughter is still pended as of yesterday.
> 
> Jack



Sorry to hear that.  I hope she gets her acceptance email soon


----------



## nicolearielsmom

My daughter just got accepted yesterday for fall advantage as a lifeguard. Any advise?


----------



## Dave Dizney

My DD was accepted to the CP this fall and will be moving in August 8.  She mentioned she has already been in contact with a roommate and they're already communicating online.  This will be a real change for our family as one of us for the first time crosses over the fourth wall.

We're really excited for her and trying to figure out how to coincide her move in with a short visit to the parks.  Glad to be a part of this community!


----------



## APB513

nicolearielsmom said:


> My daughter just got accepted yesterday for fall advantage as a lifeguard. Any advise?





Dave Dizney said:


> My DD was accepted to the CP this fall and will be moving in August 8.  She mentioned she has already been in contact with a roommate and they're already communicating online.  This will be a real change for our family as one of us for the first time crosses over the fourth wall.
> 
> We're really excited for her and trying to figure out how to coincide her move in with a short visit to the parks.  Glad to be a part of this community!



Congrats to both of your daughters!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Dave Dizney said:


> My DD was accepted to the CP this fall and will be moving in August 8.  She mentioned she has already been in contact with a roommate and they're already communicating online.  This will be a real change for our family as one of us for the first time crosses over the fourth wall.
> 
> We're really excited for her and trying to figure out how to coincide her move in with a short visit to the parks.  Glad to be a part of this community!


Congratulations on your Daughters acceptance! What role did she receive?

Also, what is the "fourth wall"?

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## ugadog99

Congratulations to all the new acceptees!  My daughter was granted her extension, so she will now be coming home August 3rd.  We are fortunate to live close enough and have enough school breaks to be able to see her every 4-7 weeks.  Still, she has had a bout or two of homesickness.  By the time she finally returns, she will have been away from home for 6 months and 3 weeks!  She is having a wonderful time and is doing a lot of growing in the process.  For the newbies, if you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## DizNee Luver

My son just got his acceptance email this morning for the Fall Advantage, starting in May!!!!  

Now to read back on this thread to get a better grasp on what's going to happen.  He's 22 (almost 23) so he's a big boy.....but this mama still likes to know what's what!!


----------



## Joanna71985

DizNee Luver said:


> My son just got his acceptance email this morning for the Fall Advantage, starting in May!!!!
> 
> Now to read back on this thread to get a better grasp on what's going to happen.  He's 22 (almost 23) so he's a big boy.....but this mama still likes to know what's what!!



Congrats to him


----------



## DizNee Luver

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats to him



Thank you so much!!!   We're all pretty excited for him!!


----------



## Bribrittmom

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you so much!!!   We're all pretty excited for him!!



What role did he get?Congatulations to him.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Bribrittmom said:


> What role did he get?Congatulations to him.



Thanks!!

QS Food & Beverage

He pretty much put in for anything and everything he was allowed to.  Was a little surprised he didn't get a lifeguarding position since he's done that for a few years now & instructs.  But he's thrilled just to be given this opportunity!!


----------



## MEGADAN

My DD is doing the CP. This is the most horrific and tragic news. My heart goes out to this CPs family.
http://www.baynews9.com/content/new.../articles/cfn/2012/4/18/deadly_hit_and_run_n/


----------



## recmouse

MEGADAN said:


> My DD is doing the CP. This is the most horrific and tragic news. My heart goes out to this CPs family.
> http://www.baynews9.com/content/new.../articles/cfn/2012/4/18/deadly_hit_and_run_n/



My daughter is doing the CP now as well.  I just hung up with her a little while ago.  She said she's a CP - an international student from China.  My daughter didn't know her but was so upset.  She said, "Mom - she was from China.  Who knows the last time she spoke to her parents?  How about her parents getting that phone call?  It could have been any of us?  What if you got that phone call about me?"  She just kept going on and on... I told her to pray for that girl's parents and to be careful!

Really so sad... prayers to all!: grouphug:


----------



## jking6

My DD and Neice will be checking in on Aug 15th to the college program. I am curious if any other moms or dads will be there during check-in. I am the only one traveling with them as my husband has to work and my neices parents could care less! I am hoping to meet some of the parents of other CPS.
We are taking the Autotrain from Lorton VA to Sanford FL on Aug 6th for a weeks vacation prior to their start time. Due to my work schedule I do not have to return to work until Aug 20th so staying until the 19th. Hope to spend a few relaxing days and make sure everything is ok before I fly  the long flight back to NY. I feel sorry for who ever is sitting next to me!


----------



## APB513

Good morning!  We leave a week from today   I'm getting so excited   

Only 7 more sleeps!


----------



## recmouse

dorchanthings said:


> Hi. Why not anyone can start a post for parents? Even many of us having more knowledge for this so do it soon.



This is the thread where parents can ask questions.  Ask your questions and we'll see if we can help you.


----------



## nicolearielsmom

Very excited to be taking my DD to check in on June 11th. Are there any family type gatherings planned. Right now just her roommates and moms are getting together for dinner.


----------



## recmouse

nicolearielsmom said:


> Very excited to be taking my DD to check in on June 11th. Are there any family type gatherings planned. Right now just her roommates and moms are getting together for dinner.



There were no family events planned when I brought my daughter in January.  When you first drop your daughter off that morning... she checks in by herself.  There is an area for parents to hang out, they give you info on the Disney College program and there is coffee and cookies.  They also offer apartment tours, will answer any questions you have, and DVC is also there giving presentations.

Good luck!


----------



## Dave Dizney

Hey you CP experts:  Do you know if the parents of CP's get a discount on Disney Cruises?


----------



## Berlioz70

Dave Dizney said:


> Hey you CP experts:  Do you know if the parents of CP's get a discount on Disney Cruises?



Your son/daughter gets a discount, so if you join them on a cruise then it would help benefit you. There are no discounts solely by "relation" except for spouses/partners (which only apply to PT and FT CMs).


----------



## Praise2Him

Except I'm pretty sure the only discounts are for "space available" cruises, which are released a few weeks out, so you have to be flexible with when you can go.


----------



## mickmom728

Hard to believe that my DS has been done with his CP for a year now!  We found that the Buena Vista Suites was a good place to stay and close to their complexes.  (We rented a car and it was easy to get around the area.)  They have suites that include a two bed sleeping area, a bathroom, and a sitting area with pull-out couch, fridge, microwave.  Free breakfast every morning that included hot foods(some of which were made-to-order) and lots of selections for everyone.  I believe we paid about $79 a night.  They have a website that has specials on Wednesdays and Thursdays(they are the sister resort of Caribe Royale) so definitely check it out!
On a side note, my DS loved his program!  And the Disney Happy Ending is that he met his fiancee while there and they will be getting married July 2013!  Dreams do come true!!


----------



## JohnBilotti

onehotdisneymama said:


> Hello to CP parents out there.  Are you having times of going from  to   as each day goes by and your  or  near their date of check-in?



Correct


----------



## JohnBilotti

DISshopkeeper said:


> On move-in day, this past August, the bulk of the time I spent was waiting while she checked in.  Once I got her stuff inside the door of her apartment, I looked around, met the roomies and was done!  She set herself up.  So I was there a total of 9am to around 11:30 or so.



Thanks


----------



## nicolearielsmom

getting excited/nervous the closer my dd check date gets.
 I have another question that probally has been answered before(sorry). On check in day, we know the cp goes their way to check in but is there anytime during that 1st day to run to store with cp or is it once they check in they are busy rest of day? BTW she is lifeguard and we know she takes her test that day , but she has heard on some FB sites that some cp ar esitting around after checkin for a couple days.


----------



## recmouse

nicolearielsmom said:


> getting excited/nervous the closer my dd check date gets.
> I have another question that probally has been answered before(sorry). On check in day, we know the cp goes their way to check in but is there anytime during that 1st day to run to store with cp or is it once they check in they are busy rest of day? BTW she is lifeguard and we know she takes her test that day , but she has heard on some FB sites that some cp ar esitting around after checkin for a couple days.



This is one of the things I found interesting and frustrating... considering it's 'Disney' - you aren't given much information until check in day about anything!     If it wasn't for these boards... we would have been going more crazy than we were that day!

For my daughter - she checked in, I waited for about an hour and a half for her, and then we went to her apartment to drop everything off.  She only had a window of about an hour or so before she had to head to get a bus to go to a meeting.  Some of her roommates had the same meeting, another had one later that day.  While she went to that meeting - I finished setting up her room and then headed to Target.  I bought some of the stuff she was missing, which fortunately wasn't much, and pretty much bought food and supplies... again... mostly food and snacks!    We did go shopping again for some small things the following day.

When she got back to the apartment, probably 2 -3 hours later, with her roomies after their meetings, finger printing, etc... we finished setting up and went to dinner with some of the room mates and their parents... that was about 6:00pm.  It was a LONG day!

The next few days, each of her room mates had different schedules... some of them started right away - others had a day off before they started.  That was the frustrating part... it was hard to plan beforehand.  It all worked out... she's got a few months to go... and unfortunately - she can't wait til it's over.  (She's in Quick Service Food and Beverage)


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

When a college student has completed her master's degree, and graduated, is she still able to do the college program, or is it just too late?
I tried looking at the career info about internships, etc, but was unsuccessful in finding anything.  I think I have found info before, so may not have been looking in the right place.
I would appreciate any assistance.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joanna71985

The student has to be currently enrolled in school to apply for the CP


----------



## Dizbabe

My DD will begin her Internship on August 8th. My DH and I will be coming to visit her during Christmas. Does anyone know if the interns can still get guests into the parks during the blackout dates for the parks?


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Dizbabe said:


> My DD will begin her Internship on August 8th. My DH and I will be coming to visit her during Christmas. Does anyone know if the interns can still get guests into the parks during the blackout dates for the parks?



If her main gate is black out then sadly, no. You would be more then welcome to go to the park but you would need to purchase park tickets  I don't know if she would be able to get you a discount on purchasing them or not... I did my program in 2009 and can't quite remember. But Holiday time!!!... so exciting  Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## ugadog99

There was some interesting information in this week's CP email that was sent out today.  As of August 1, Price Management will no longer be the group in charge of the apartments.  Lincoln Management will take over the responsibilites.  I don't think anyone knows if this will bring about changes in anything, but I thought it was interesting.  Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## Brenda P

I saw a couple of posts whose kids are going to the CP on August 8th. My daughter starts that day too. Was wondering what your kids will be doing while there? Mine is merchandise


----------



## Dave Dizney

Brenda P said:


> I saw a couple of posts whose kids are going to the CP on August 8th. My daughter starts that day too. Was wondering what your kids will be doing while there? Mine is merchandise



Yes - our daughter will be starting August 8th, too.  She will be in attractions.  She's flying out on the 7th to meet her roommate - and we're excited/nervous/sad to see her go.


----------



## Brenda P

My daughter hasn't found a roommate yet so she will get the luck of the draw which is a bit scary too. We are driving her down and staying for a few days after she checks in.


----------



## Dave Dizney

Brenda P said:


> My daughter hasn't found a roommate yet so she will get the luck of the draw which is a bit scary too. We are driving her down and staying for a few days after she checks in.



Hope all goes well for her and your family!


----------



## alice0826

Hi All!  I'm sure some of my questions have been addressed in previous posts, but here goes!  My daughter is checking in for the CP on 8/20.  I am flying down with her and staying for a couple of days until she is settled.  I feel clueless as to what the process will be once we arrive.  Does anyone know what happens after we check in?  I don't know how much I'll be able to participate in with her.  I am trying to decide how long to stay ( I can change my flight) but I'm unsure of what she'll be doing the first couple of days.  Can anyone walk me through some of the process so I don't feel like a fish out of water when we arrive?  I greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## aznshents

alice0826 said:


> Hi All!  I'm sure some of my questions have been addressed in previous posts, but here goes!  My daughter is checking in for the CP on 8/20.  I am flying down with her and staying for a couple of days until she is settled.  I feel clueless as to what the process will be once we arrive.  Does anyone know what happens after we check in?  I don't know how much I'll be able to participate in with her.  I am trying to decide how long to stay ( I can change my flight) but I'm unsure of what she'll be doing the first couple of days.  Can anyone walk me through some of the process so I don't feel like a fish out of water when we arrive?  I greatly appreciate any help!



Hi!

So the first day is check-in, they'll be shipped off to Casting to do paperwork and stuff. That'll last a few hours, and then after she's done with that you can help her move into her apartment. Then she'll have housing meetings, general meetings, etc on the next day (I think) which will tell them all about housing rules and regulations, etc. That'll take up a few hours and usually they go alone. 

Next is Traditions, the orientation for new Cast Members, which is a lot of fun and where they get their nametags and IDs, as well as go through the extremely exciting process of learning the ins and outs of becoming a Cast Member. They may or may not have already gotten their training schedule, and a day after Traditions will be Park Orientation. This is a more detailed orientation for the park that she will be most specifically working in- mine was MK so our park orientation had us walking around MK with a trainer.

Then she'll start training for her location. She'll be pretty busy the first few days but she'll have evenings free (usually) where you can spend time together. Her schedule she receives will tell everything in advance, and may include a lot of early mornings (I had to get used to getting up at 5:30 for meetings at check-in and Traditions!)


----------



## Brenda P

aznshents said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> So the first day is check-in, they'll be shipped off to Casting to do paperwork and stuff. That'll last a few hours, and then after she's done with that you can help her move into her apartment. Then she'll have housing meetings, general meetings, etc on the next day (I think) which will tell them all about housing rules and regulations, etc. That'll take up a few hours and usually they go alone.
> 
> Next is Traditions, the orientation for new Cast Members, which is a lot of fun and where they get their nametags and IDs, as well as go through the extremely exciting process of learning the ins and outs of becoming a Cast Member. They may or may not have already gotten their training schedule, and a day after Traditions will be Park Orientation. This is a more detailed orientation for the park that she will be most specifically working in- mine was MK so our park orientation had us walking around MK with a trainer.
> 
> Then she'll start training for her location. She'll be pretty busy the first few days but she'll have evenings free (usually) where you can spend time together. Her schedule she receives will tell everything in advance, and may include a lot of early mornings (I had to get used to getting up at 5:30 for meetings at check-in and Traditions!)



Thanks for all the helpful info!!!


----------



## Brenda P

Sitting at College Program visitor center now. Anyone has questions let me know.


----------



## shelbs

hey everybody! im shelby
 its been a while since ive been on here (last time i was on here i was a junior in high school) and im starting college this fall...well in a week and a half lol. i want to do the cp next summer. is there a summer program? and also i will be a nursing major, will the cp still accept me? ive heard they wont take nursing majors. ive got lots of questions lol so hopefully yall can help!!

thanks!!


----------



## aznshents

shelbs said:


> hey everybody! im shelby
> its been a while since ive been on here (last time i was on here i was a junior in high school) and im starting college this fall...well in a week and a half lol. i want to do the cp next summer. is there a summer program? and also i will be a nursing major, will the cp still accept me? ive heard they wont take nursing majors. ive got lots of questions lol so hopefully yall can help!!
> 
> thanks!!



They will take any major. Major is irrelevant, you are eligible if you are attending classes at the time you apply for the CP. Also, there is only occasionally a summer program, and it is usually for alumni only. First-time CPs have to pick from either Fall/Fall Advantage or Spring/Spring Advantage- the summer program is for those who have done it already.


----------



## shelbs

aznshents said:


> They will take any major. Major is irrelevant, you are eligible if you are attending classes at the time you apply for the CP. Also, there is only occasionally a summer program, and it is usually for alumni only. First-time CPs have to pick from either Fall/Fall Advantage or Spring/Spring Advantage- the summer program is for those who have done it already.



thanks! that helps a lot. at least i know they accept nurses! i would love to do the fall advantage program. but with nursing, my classes are kind of on a strict schedule:/  but i have 18 hours of college credit from dual enrollment and will be considered a sophomore my second semester of my freshman year... so maybe something could work out..


----------



## wfbnancy

When we were in the family waiting area on Aug. 8th we were offered the opportunity to sign up to receive info emails I believe weekly which I did. I have not received any emails. How do I get on this email list? I'm not sure who to contact.


----------



## Brenda P

wfbnancy said:
			
		

> When we were in the family waiting area on Aug. 8th we were offered the opportunity to sign up to receive info emails I believe weekly which I did. I have not received any emails. How do I get on this email list? I'm not sure who to contact.



I signed up for those same emails at the family waiting area on the same day as you. Have yet to receive one either. Did they give you any copies of the employee magazine? I will look thru to see if I can find contact info on there and let you know if I find anything. 

By the way, where does your son/daughter leave and what are they working at? My dd lives at Chatham and works in merchandise.


----------



## Dave Dizney

Brenda P said:


> I signed up for those same emails at the family waiting area on the same day as you. Have yet to receive one either. Did they give you any copies of the employee magazine? I will look thru to see if I can find contact info on there and let you know if I find anything.
> 
> By the way, where does your son/daughter leave and what are they working at? My dd lives at Chatham and works in merchandise.



I'd be interested in that email address, too.  Our dd is in Patterson.


----------



## wfbnancy

Our ds is living at Vista Way and is also in the merchandise area. I called the Disney Housing Operations Program office and they are having some one from the Communication office contact me. I just picked the first number listed in the 2012 Family program guide they gave us. I'll let everyone know if a learn anything.


----------



## wfbnancy

Hi,
Just received a call back from the Communication office. The email will come out once a month and the first one we will receive will be the beginning of Sept.


----------



## Dave Dizney

wfbnancy said:


> Hi,
> Just received a call back from the Communication office. The email will come out once a month and the first one we will receive will be the beginning of Sept.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Brenda P

wfbnancy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Just received a call back from the Communication office. The email will come out once a month and the first one we will receive will be the beginning of Sept.



Thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## babyrich

My niece is in the middle of applying for the program. My sister has confided in me that she is worried her and her DH wont be able to afford sending her to Orlando. I told her I thought they were paid to work there, she said yes; but all they earn goes to housing. 

Can anyone clear this up for me? She doesnt want to upset her daughter and have her think she wont be able to go; but if they cant afford it, she would rather know now.

I was under the impression that they were paid and their housing costs were taking out of their pay. Does anyone have an idea about how much they might pocket monthly after housing costs?  I cant imagine they earn nothing but housing costs. What about food and stuff?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Itinkso

babyrich said:
			
		

> My niece is in the middle of applying for the program. My sister has confided in me that she is worried her and her DH wont be able to afford sending her to Orlando. I told her I thought they were paid to work there, she said yes; but all they earn goes to housing.
> 
> Can anyone clear this up for me? She doesnt want to upset her daughter and have her think she wont be able to go; but if they cant afford it, she would rather know now.
> 
> I was under the impression that they were paid and their housing costs were taking out of their pay. Does anyone have an idea about how much they might pocket monthly after housing costs?  I cant imagine they earn nothing but housing costs. What about food and stuff?
> 
> Thank you!!!



Our daughter worked 40 hours/week during her college program and purchased her own food, clothes, souvenirs etc. and we never had to send her money. At that time, two years ago, the housing was around $90/week. She didn't take her car and used the shuttles for transportation. Overall, we were very pleased how everything worked out as there was nothing out of pocket for us other than paying for her flight there and visiting a couple of times!


----------



## babyrich

Itinkso said:


> Our daughter worked 40 hours/week during her college program and purchased her own food, clothes, souvenirs etc. and we never had to send her money. At that time, two years ago, the housing was around $90/week. She didn't take her car and used the shuttles for transportation. Overall, we were very pleased how everything worked out as there was nothing out of pocket for us other than paying for her flight there and visiting a couple of times!



That's fantastic, thank you for answering me so quickly!


----------



## Brenda P

My dd is there now working for the CP. She works 40-45 hours a week. They take rent straight from her check ($85ish a week). She has enough leftover to live on and do a little shopping. We have not sent her any money. We did make her save 6 months of car insurance, car payments and cellphone bill up before she went though.


----------



## babyrich

Brenda P said:


> My dd is there now working for the CP. She works 40-45 hours a week. They take rent straight from her check ($85ish a week). She has enough leftover to live on and do a little shopping. We have not sent her any money. We did make her save 6 months of car insurance, car payments and cellphone bill up before she went though.



Great idea to save the $ ahead of time for those expenses. 

My sister worries because a co-worker told her that her son never had any spending money and the money he earned went 100% to housing. 

I told her maybe that is just what her son told her so he could get some money out of his parents.

I trust the DIS BOARDS.


----------



## Brenda P

Dd got accepted in March and went in August. We made a budget of how much she would need to cover her normal expenses and she had to promise she would have the $$ for the budget before she left. She worked really hard and did it.  Be sure they save $$ for the household stuff she will need too. There was a lot of little things she had to purchase when she got there and they really added up. She has 7 roommates and to my knowledge none of them are having $$ issues. They go out to eat quite a bit and shop even more! She seems to be loving it there!!


----------



## Dave Dizney

My DD is there now - she clears enough after her rent to buy food and an occasional night out.  I have "helped" out a bit at the start, but she's doing well managing her own money right now.  It's good practice - one step beyond where she has been as a college student living on campus.


----------



## babyrich

Dave Dizney said:


> My DD is there now - she clears enough after her rent to buy food and an occasional night out.  I have "helped" out a bit at the start, but she's doing well managing her own money right now.  It's good practice - one step beyond where she has been as a college student living on campus.



This is one of the reasons my sister would like her to go. My niece decided to live at home while attending school and my sister would like her to get some "life" experience on her own. Learn how to pay bills, handle an emergency, and etc. 

I'm so glad I am getting positive feed back on this.


----------



## tripletots

Is it true that if you are accepted in to the program, you have to pay a deposit of around $350?


----------



## Brenda P

tripletots said:
			
		

> Is it true that if you are accepted in to the program, you have to pay a deposit of around $350?



Yes, my daughter had to pay $300. A portion of this covered her first 2 weeks rent.


----------



## tripletots

Brenda P said:


> Yes, my daughter had to pay $300. A portion of this covered her first 2 weeks rent.



Thanks Brenda, my DD hasn't been accepted yet, but if she is I want to be prepared, especially if it's around Christmas time.


----------



## tkoriath

babyrich said:
			
		

> Great idea to save the $ ahead of time for those expenses.
> 
> My sister worries because a co-worker told her that her son never had any spending money and the money he earned went 100% to housing.
> 
> I told her maybe that is just what her son told her so he could get some money out of his parents.
> 
> I trust the DIS BOARDS.



I have done the cp twice and may have fibbed a little so my parents would send me money but I had enough to live on and do a little extra even w/o there help.


----------



## babyrich

My sister is grateful to all of the responses. If my niece is accepted, I am sure my sister will join the boards.

She has another question and I wasnt quite sure on the answer even after reading the thread...

Do we understand right that classes are offered? If yes, what type and what is the price range? Do they count as college credit?

Do you have to take classes?

We were wondering if it would be like living on a college campus (going to school, working, and living away)

Much thanks!!!!!!


----------



## aznshents

babyrich said:


> My sister is grateful to all of the responses. If my niece is accepted, I am sure my sister will join the boards.
> 
> She has another question and I wasnt quite sure on the answer even after reading the thread...
> 
> Do we understand right that classes are offered? If yes, what type and what is the price range? Do they count as college credit?
> 
> Do you have to take classes?
> 
> We were wondering if it would be like living on a college campus (going to school, working, and living away)
> 
> Much thanks!!!!!!



You don't HAVE to take classes, and I don't remember if there was a preregistration fee or not for the classes. I didn't take any on my CP but I really wanted to- some classes are REALLY fun, and it depends on your school . I went to a pretty high-tier business school who wouldn't even consider giving credit because they weren't an accredited four-year institution, but colleges vary, and people can have a talk with their advisors to try and work something out.


----------



## khancock

aznshents said:


> You don't HAVE to take classes



This is correct for Walt Disney World.  However, classes are required at Disneyland.

http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/program-components/learning/

"At the Disneyland ® Resort, education participation is required."


----------



## babyrich

aznshents said:


> You don't HAVE to take classes, and I don't remember if there was a preregistration fee or not for the classes. I didn't take any on my CP but I really wanted to- some classes are REALLY fun, and it depends on your school . I went to a pretty high-tier business school who wouldn't even consider giving credit because they weren't an accredited four-year institution, but colleges vary, and people can have a talk with their advisors to try and work something out.



My niece will be happy to hear this. I think they both assumed this was going to be like going away to school. 

She told me she would be happy taking off a semester..

Fingers crossed, she had her phone interview yesterday........


----------



## AnnaS

My daughter is just starting to look into this.  She would like to apply for the Spring 2013 term.  She wanted to apply earlier in the year for this Fall but my son is getting married tomorrow and I told her she should wait for the Spring.

What is the deadline to apply for the Spring 2013?  Any tips/suggestions, etc.?

What is the process also - once application sent in?  

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Joanna71985

AnnaS said:


> My daughter is just starting to look into this.  She would like to apply for the Spring 2013 term.  She wanted to apply earlier in the year for this Fall but my son is getting married tomorrow and I told her she should wait for the Spring.
> 
> What is the deadline to apply for the Spring 2013?  Any tips/suggestions, etc.?
> 
> What is the process also - once application sent in?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



Disney will probably stop recruiting for Spring 2013 late Nov/early Dec

The process is: WBI, pass that then phone interview, pass that then just wait until arrival


----------



## AnnaS

Joanna71985 said:


> Disney will probably stop recruiting for Spring 2013 late Nov/early Dec
> 
> The process is: WBI, pass that then phone interview, pass that then just wait until arrival



Thank you.  I know she has an appointment with someone at her community college - trying to figure out if she should withdraw for the semester when the time comes - write an essay for credits - she wants to see what her options are.


----------



## Andtototoo

My dd was in the CP last spring.  She had three roommates. Here is how their college credits/classes break down:

--She took two online classes through her college. She thought that was the maximum she could handle working in attractions in MK, which has long hours. (She often worked 50-60 hours/week.) One problem she had was that the internet connection at the Disney apartments was terrible.  She also took one Disney class which was 2-3 hours one day per week; she thought that class was great but was disappointed because the teacher for the specific area in which she was interested was very clear that she didn't want any kids "bothering" her with requests for shadowing or help getting into her department (she was an anomaly -- the other teachers were all quite helpful).  She'd like to return to Disney.

--One roommate took 4 online classes through her college. She did terribly at them and really hurt her GPA. The nightmare with the internet connection made her life hell. She took no Disney classes. She'd like to return to Disney. 

--Two roommates took no classes through their college and took no Disney classes. One of them had taken a semester off from college and was getting no credits for the CP from her college. They both spent all of their spare time partying.  Both of those girls admitted quite freely that they came to the CP to have an extended Florida spring break experience and had no real interest in Disney (one of them had never been there before the CP).  One of them ended up getting terminated right before the program ended for failure to show up to work. The other just complained endlessly about how much work interfered with her partying. Neither of them have any desire to return to Disney.



> Originally Posted by AnnaS
> My daughter is just starting to look into this. She would like to apply for the Spring 2013 term. She wanted to apply earlier in the year for this Fall but my son is getting married tomorrow and I told her she should wait for the Spring.
> 
> What is the deadline to apply for the Spring 2013? Any tips/suggestions, etc.?
> 
> What is the process also - once application sent in?


 Last fall was really no fun for us because my dd was interviewed the second week of September and told she'd hear within 2 weeks. A family friend also interviewed a day later and was told the same thing. Then they were told it would be in 3 days. Then a week. Then two  more weeks. Then they both got  emails asking if they were still interested and if she didn't reply, then she'd be dropped. Then another 16 days. Then someone at Disney told her that, "Honestly, the timelines are all a fabrication. You'll hear when you hear."  Dd finally heard December 16. That was a VERY long three months for all of us. Very stressful.  So my suggestion would be to tell your daughter not to believe them when they say she'll hear in a timely fashion. That way, if she does hear quickly -- wonderful! If she doesn't, then she's been prepared for the delay.


----------



## szymcl

My Daughter just started her fall program Sept 5 as a life guard, if anyone has any questions.


----------



## MI mom of 3

My son just got his email yesterday saying he got into the CP.  He is so excited.  He had his phone interview last Tuesday.  They told him he would hear within 2 weeks.  And it was just over one week. He was so nervous, he was certain he was going to be rejected.  

He is in custodial which he is happy with.  There are auditions for characters next month in Detroit that he might go to.  He figures he has nothing to lose by trying.

I've read some of this thread and know that this is going to be an invaluable tool.  THANK YOU

He has paid his fees and picked his arrival date.  What is the next step?  When does he find out which apartment complex he's in?

Thanks again.


----------



## Itinkso

MI mom of 3 said:
			
		

> My son just got his email yesterday saying he got into the CP.  He is so excited.  He had his phone interview last Tuesday.  They told him he would hear within 2 weeks.  And it was just over one week. He was so nervous, he was certain he was going to be rejected.
> 
> He is in custodial which he is happy with.  There are auditions for characters next month in Detroit that he might go to.  He figures he has nothing to lose by trying.
> 
> I've read some of this thread and know that this is going to be an invaluable tool.  THANK YOU
> 
> He has paid his fees and picked his arrival date.  What is the next step?  When does he find out which apartment complex he's in?
> 
> Thanks again.



He will be assigned to his apartment complex on the day of his arrival. If he meets others online or at auditions who have the same arrival date, they can check-in together and be assigned as roommates. DIsney will assign him with others in his age range as in if he is under 21 all of his roommates will also be under 21. If he is 21 or older, he will be grouped accordingly and the age span could be greater than a few years in age. My daughter was assigned to Vista Way but as some of the roommates left the program the remaining ones were reassigned. My daughter finished her CP at Patterson or Chatham, I can't remember!, with all new roommates. 
Good luck to your son! It's an exciting time! My daughter loved the CP and now she is a full-time Disney employee and continues to live her dream! 

Sent from my cool iPad 2 using DISBoards


----------



## famouschinesec

My DD20 has just been accepted for the spring 2013 semester. Can anyone give me a run down on the different "personalities" of the varying apartments. She is 20 entering the program, so all we know is she will be "wellness" whatever that means. She does not have to cover all her expenses herself, so if it's a case of we have to pay $40 more a month to be in a  newer, nicer place, then that is what I would prefer to do.


----------



## Itinkso

famouschinesec said:
			
		

> My DD20 has just been accepted for the spring 2013 semester. Can anyone give me a run down on the different "personalities" of the varying apartments. She is 20 entering the program, so all we know is she will be "wellness" whatever that means. She does not have to cover all her expenses herself, so if it's a case of we have to pay $40 more a month to be in a  newer, nicer place, then that is what I would prefer to do.



Wellness means her roommates will also be under 21 and absolutely no alcohol in the apartment or consumed by them elsewhere. Vista is closer to fast food restaurants and groceries. Chatham and Patterson are adjacent to each other and the shuttle buses only pick up from one of those two complexes. Vista has shuttles picking up right at the entrance gates. I think for ease, Vista is preferred. The apartments and arrangements are basically the same. Chatham and Patterson are newer complexes but my daughter did like Vista.

Sent from my cool iPad 2 using DISBoards


----------



## Joanna71985

MI mom of 3 said:


> My son just got his email yesterday saying he got into the CP.  He is so excited.  He had his phone interview last Tuesday.  They told him he would hear within 2 weeks.  And it was just over one week. He was so nervous, he was certain he was going to be rejected.
> 
> He is in custodial which he is happy with.  There are auditions for characters next month in Detroit that he might go to.  He figures he has nothing to lose by trying.
> 
> I've read some of this thread and know that this is going to be an invaluable tool.  THANK YOU
> 
> He has paid his fees and picked his arrival date.  What is the next step?  When does he find out which apartment complex he's in?
> 
> Thanks again.



Custodial is fun. You have a lot of freedom


----------



## Brenda P

My dd wanted Patterson because she had heard it was nicer. However there were no rooms available at check in. She did not want Vista Way. She is at Chatham and seems to like it just fine. I suggest riding around to all 3 before checkin day. Check out the surroundings and see which you think you will like and then have a back up plan. That's what we did!


----------



## Andtototoo

famouschinesec said:


> My DD20 has just been accepted for the spring 2013 semester. Can anyone give me a run down on the different "personalities" of the varying apartments. She is 20 entering the program, so all we know is she will be "wellness" whatever that means. She does not have to cover all her expenses herself, so if it's a case of we have to pay $40 more a month to be in a  newer, nicer place, then that is what I would prefer to do.



You don't have the option of upgrading your dd's CP apartment by offering Disney more money. She can make a request for a specific apartment complex, but in the end, she will get what she gets -- by which I mean, she may  have a choice and she may not. It all depends upon what's available when she checks in.  Obviously, the earlier you check in that morning, the better chances you have for having a variety of options. 

When my dd got to check in, she was the third person in line. Even still the options were: an apartment for 4 at Vista or an apartment for 2 at Chatham. There was nothing available at Patterson. She chose the Vista 4 bed because she thought the odds were greater that she'd find a compatible roommate/friend if she had 3 others to pick from instead of just one. All of her roommates had the same offer and all chose the Vista 4 bed for the same reason. They all met in line that morning because at the time, there was no roommate matching available to them. 

Vista is the older apartment complex, but when we were moving her in with her roommate's parents, all of the parents were commenting on how much nicer the Vista apartment is compared to the dorm rooms they were leaving behind. None of the girls really complained about living in Vista during their time there and in the end, they thought all the angst about where they were going to live was much ado about nothing. 

I'll also note that my dd spent so much time away from the apartment, that the quality of the apartment was inconsequential to her. The only thing she really complained about was the unreliability of the internet connection.

Vista is known as the party apartment, but my dd didn't really experience that. She had two roommates who went OUT and partied every night, but they didn't party at the apartment.  On the other hand, she had friends in both Patterson and Chatham who had roommates terminated for underage drinking _in_ their apartments. 

She also knew people who got terminated while on the "party bus" -- there is a bus that goes to the Disney apartments and picks the kids up and brings them to nightspots. They would then get on the bus and come back to the apartments. Occasionally, however, the party bus people would be met by Disney security and be terminated on the spot. One night, an entire bus of kids was terminated while on the bus -- the kids were so rowdy, the bus driver pulled over, called Disney and the CP director came out and fired them all.  (It's amazingly easy to get into bars and drink in Orlando, btw. Those two roommates of dd's that went out partying every night were 19 years old and got into bars every night and drank.)


----------



## szymcl

My daughter was assigned to Vista on Sept 5.  We had driven around the other complexes and they are newer and in a better area for jogging maybe, and closer to the Mary Queen of the Universe Shrine, is any of you need a Catholic Church!  She did have a choice, but she had met some girls in line that she wanted to room with and the only choice for those 6 girls to be together was Vista.  
She likes it just fine.  Her apartment is located steps away from the bus stop, and to get to the jobs, it picks up Vista last so she gets to work fast.  Coming home it drops off at the the other complex area first.  (She does have a car, but is usually taking the bus).  It is a bit worn, one of her dresser drawers doesn't open and close well, and she happens to be in one of the apartments with 6 girls and 2 bathrooms.  With a drawing of straws, she is sharing a bathroom with 4 girls, because one of the bedrooms has a bathroom inside.  That is just how they are handling it.  She shares a nice big walk in closet with her roommate.  
This works well for her, she is a college grad, hoping to stay on after the program, so she appreciates the lower cost per week!  And she loves her roommates!  She is a lifeguard, one of the other girls is as well, 1 is in merchandise at Epcot, 1 is quick service and 2 are in culinary.  The culinary girls will only be there through the end of the Food and Wine Festival.
Naturally the girls have very different hours and are not all home at the same time!


----------



## chobie

My daughter was accepted yesterday for Spring advantage.  She wants to wait to hear if her friend was accepted before she accepts.  How long does she have to accept and pay?

I'm going to be furious if she turns it down because of her friend, this was my daughters dream for years...


----------



## vellamint

chobie said:


> My daughter was accepted yesterday for Spring advantage.  She wants to wait to hear if her friend was accepted before she accepts.  How long does she have to accept and pay?
> 
> I'm going to be furious if she turns it down because of her friend, this was my daughters dream for years...



I feel for you....she has 10 days to accept....can you talk her into it anyway....sheesh I would be furious also.


Disney Parents....does anyone have a good packing list....I may have seen one on this thread but I read it before my girls were accepted and dont want to read the whole thing again....

If we are arriving at Saratoga Springs the day before can I ship a box there?  Can I ship them a box each AFTER we get home from bringing them.  I am a "nester" and cant imagine them being able to survive until August with only what we can bring in one suitcase and one carry on lol.

So excited for them


----------



## Itinkso

vellamint said:


> If we are arriving at Saratoga Springs the day before can I ship a box there?  Can I ship them a box each AFTER we get home from bringing them.  I am a "nester" and cant imagine them being able to survive until August with only what we can bring in one suitcase and one carry on lol.
> 
> So excited for them



Yes to both questions. Your daughters will have an address and the box will be held in the office for them. They should receive a notice that it has arrived but I always made sure my daughter knew to expect it.


----------



## jmqidoc

WHOOHOO.. just about as excited for my daughter as she is...after being pended from first day of interviews and turned down last day off acceptances.. she applied again.  This time.. shes in.. after many days of anxiety and tears and joys .. we can now plan the next step. 
Intro.. 
DD.. Nikki 20 attends Univ of Oregon (GO DUCKS) Soph. 
will be doing Spring advantage 2013 Custodial.  

She got the acceptance yesterday.. we paid the fees.. she will be checking in Jan 21.  Thankfully I had enough flight mileage to get the two of us to Orlando.  We will arrive Saturday.. her check in is Monday. that will get us Sunday to possibly enjoy the parks.  Hopefully one of her friends will be able to meet us and get us in the park.. HMM her xbf starts Jan 7. so he would have already done traditions and gotten his passes right?  

Any suggestions on inexpensive ways to make this work.. I am hoping to stay in one of the Value resorts.  Any idea how the hotel discounts work. 
I figure it would be easiest for us to stay at a Value resort and utilize the Transportation from the Airport. When she checks in we will most likely get a taxi.  

HAHA and to make things work for me.. seeing we had enough points for two one way to Orlando with United.. I checked my Alaska mileage and if I pay a flight home one way I will have enough points for a free return flight for DD.  So basically I will be able to get a flight from Orlando for myself for $160 one way and all remainder flights will be free with mileage.. 

OHHh DD will be making a FB group for Spring Advantage parents.. will post info when it is started.  

ohh one other ??  any idea of schedule of events once they are checked in? would she possibly have the day after off or is it full scheduled of events for her once she is checked in>  She is saying Traditions usually  is two days after check in... anyone able to clarify this?


----------



## AnnaS

My daughter applied to to Spring session and not the advantage.  Curious what fees are we talking about - amount and what they are for and does this also apply to the regular Spring session.

Thank you.


----------



## Joanna71985

jmqidoc said:


> HMM her xbf starts Jan 7. so he would have already done traditions and gotten his passes right?
> 
> 
> ohh one other ??  any idea of schedule of events once they are checked in? would she possibly have the day after off or is it full scheduled of events for her once she is checked in>  She is saying Traditions usually  is two days after check in... anyone able to clarify this?



Most likely, but not always (sometimes it can take a bit before the Maingate arrives).

And the next day sometimes has the housing meeting. Traditions falls on the third day (so a Wed, if check in on a Mon).



AnnaS said:


> My daughter applied to to Spring session and not the advantage.  Curious what fees are we talking about - amount and what they are for and does this also apply to the regular Spring session.
> 
> Thank you.



The fee is $300 (which is rent for 2 weeks). And it applys for both regular and advantage


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you Joanna.  I really hope she gets this.  I don't know who will be more disappointed if she does not


----------



## Yvette563

Hi there everyone!!  My daughter was accepted for the Spring Advantage @ WDW yesterday.. We are sooooo excited.. In all honesty I am excited and a little sad that my oldest child AND only girl will be leaving. We live in Southern California so making the trip out to visit more than once is not feasible. Anyway... I do have a few questions to ask. I apologize in advance if they have already been asked and answered... 

For those who have their children already in the CP can you give me an idea on a shopping list of what you shopped for once your child received their apt assignment. 

Also, I know there is no TV in the apt, did anyone purchase a tv for their child or have one shipped to them? I've read that they spend so much time out of the apt, do they need a tv? 

Lastly, is there a site or thread where future CP's can try to meet possible roommates? 
Thank you all so much! I know this thread will end up being a Godsend!
Blessings
Yvette


----------



## jmqidoc

Yvette563..Congrats to you and your DD.  There is a couple groups on Facebook of many others who have applied and accepted for Spring or SA DCP.  If you do a search on FB for Disney College Program Spring/Spring Advantage 2013, Disney College Program Spring 2013, this will get you/her to the main tallks. there have been many seperate groups started for the specific dates of movein.  I have also started a page for parents. DCP Spring/ Spring Advantage 2013 Parents I am hoping that people will join the group and give each other not only helpful advise but also support.  

https://www.facebook.com/groups/430218563680184/  (link for parent group)

There are many sites on the internet with info on moving lists.  Simply do a search for DCP Packing list.. there are some YOUTUBE thingies as well. 

http://www.wdwradio.com/2012/02/the-disney-college-program-what-to-pack/

http://beth-john.blogspot.com/p/college-program-packing-list.html

Thanks Joanna for the insite on maingate passes.  Im sure we are all awaiting that magical day of Passes.  Too bad we cannot utilize them when we are moving our darlings in.  

Getting excited for things to come... what a exciting journey for our children to experience


----------



## Joanna71985

AnnaS said:


> Thank you Joanna.  I really hope she gets this.  I don't know who will be more disappointed if she does not



No problem! I'll keep my fingers crossed for her 



jmqidoc said:


> Thanks Joanna for the insite on maingate passes.  Im sure we are all awaiting that magical day of Passes.  Too bad we cannot utilize them when we are moving our darlings in.
> 
> Getting excited for things to come... what a exciting journey for our children to experience



You're welcome!


----------



## tripletots

jmqidoc said:


> Yvette563..Congrats to you and your DD.  There is a couple groups on Facebook of many others who have applied and accepted for Spring or SA DCP.  If you do a search on FB for Disney College Program Spring/Spring Advantage 2013, Disney College Program Spring 2013, this will get you/her to the main tallks. there have been many seperate groups started for the specific dates of movein.  I have also started a page for parents. DCP Spring/ Spring Advantage 2013 Parents I am hoping that people will join the group and give each other not only helpful advise but also support.
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/groups/430218563680184/  (link for parent group)*
> There are many sites on the internet with info on moving lists.  Simply do a search for DCP Packing list.. there are some YOUTUBE thingies as well.
> 
> http://www.wdwradio.com/2012/02/the-disney-college-program-what-to-pack/
> 
> http://beth-john.blogspot.com/p/college-program-packing-list.html
> 
> Thanks Joanna for the insite on maingate passes.  Im sure we are all awaiting that magical day of Passes.  Too bad we cannot utilize them when we are moving our darlings in.
> 
> Getting excited for things to come... what a exciting journey for our children to experience



I just put in a request to join your group.  My DD was accepted for Attractions.


----------



## Yvette563

jmqidoc said:


> Yvette563..Congrats to you and your DD.  There is a couple groups on Facebook of many others who have applied and accepted for Spring or SA DCP.  If you do a search on FB for Disney College Program Spring/Spring Advantage 2013, Disney College Program Spring 2013, this will get you/her to the main tallks. there have been many seperate groups started for the specific dates of movein.  I have also started a page for parents. DCP Spring/ Spring Advantage 2013 Parents I am hoping that people will join the group and give each other not only helpful advise but also support.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/430218563680184/  (link for parent group)
> 
> There are many sites on the internet with info on moving lists.  Simply do a search for DCP Packing list.. there are some YOUTUBE thingies as well.
> 
> http://www.wdwradio.com/2012/02/the-disney-college-program-what-to-pack/
> 
> http://beth-john.blogspot.com/p/college-program-packing-list.html
> 
> Thanks Joanna for the insite on maingate passes.  Im sure we are all awaiting that magical day of Passes.  Too bad we cannot utilize them when we are moving our darlings in.
> 
> Getting excited for things to come... what a exciting journey for our children to experience




 JMQIDOC,

Thanks so much for all the info! This helps sooooo much.. Will definitely be joining your FB group! Thanks again...

Blessings
Yvette


----------



## babyrich

My niece just got accepted today!!!

I know as a server but I dont know any other details. I am so excited for her.

She is also going to try out for the character audtions next month!!!


----------



## Eyepga

My daughter got her acceptance today - so excited for her!  Was rejected and heartbroken last session.  She got concierge ... does anyone know how this differs from hospitality?  Will be bringing her down there from California .. looking forward to learning as much as I can from these boards!


----------



## disneymom99

Hi Everyone!!  

My DD received her acceptance today to the Spring Advantage 2013!! She will be in Main Entrance Operations.  We have been on pins and needles waiting, but she is soooo excited!! She accepted and paid her fees today. Now she's just waiting to pick her arrival date. 

I'll be joining the parents facebook group!


----------



## Yvette563

Eyepga said:


> My daughter got her acceptance today - so excited for her!  Was rejected and heartbroken last session.  She got concierge ... does anyone know how this differs from hospitality?  Will be bringing her down there from California .. looking forward to learning as much as I can from these boards!



 Eyepga, 
CONGRATULATIONS to you and your daughter. My daughter was accepted the other day. We too live in Southern California.. She chose her check in date as Jan 7th. Has your daughter chose her check in date? Where abouts in So Cal are you if you don't mind me asking... 

Yvette


----------



## Yvette563

disneymom99 said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> My dd received her acceptance today to the spring advantage 2013!! She will be in main entrance operations.  We have been on pins and needles waiting, but she is soooo excited!! She accepted and paid her fees today. Now she's just waiting to pick her arrival date.
> 
> I'll be joining the parents facebook group!



congratulations!


----------



## Eyepga

Yvette563 said:


> Eyepga,
> CONGRATULATIONS to you and your daughter. My daughter was accepted the other day. We too live in Southern California.. She chose her check in date as Jan 7th. Has your daughter chose her check in date? Where abouts in So Cal are you if you don't mind me asking...
> 
> Yvette


Yvette, 
Congratulations to you and your daughter, too.  We live near the LA/Ventura county line.  Daughter's check in day is Feb 4th.  She got a concierge role and that's when they all check in.  Do you know anything about roommate surveys?


----------



## madge

My son is in the midst of the application processs .... 

He had his phone interview yesterday and today he's gotten a message I haven't seen mention in any of the "application process" threads. He has paperwork to complete and from what he can tell it's a background check form. What does that mean? If he passes, it's all good?


----------



## AnnaS

Congratulations to all those accepted into the program!


----------



## DianeV

My poor daughter is on day 13 today still in progress. She is so frustrated seeing some get accepted 3 days after their phone interview. There doesnt seem to be any acceptances going out today (at least to those on the fb pages)


----------



## Yvette563

Eyepga said:


> Yvette,
> Congratulations to you and your daughter, too.  We live near the LA/Ventura county line.  Daughter's check in day is Feb 4th.  She got a concierge role and that's when they all check in.  Do you know anything about roommate surveys?



Im not too sure. I know my daughter has joined a facebook group for CP SA Check-In date Jan 7th, and she has filled out a roomate survey there.. I would definitely have her check there. I also read on a blog or thread that they could find a roomie(s) through the DCP website but I didn't see anything listed.    Are you planning on flying out with your daughter? Have you seen the airline prices? GOOOOOODNESS they are ridiculous right now! I'm really hoping they will go down as their depature date get closer.


----------



## Yvette563

DianeV said:


> My poor daughter is on day 13 today still in progress. She is so frustrated seeing some get accepted 3 days after their phone interview. There doesnt seem to be any acceptances going out today (at least to those on the fb pages)



I definitely know how hard the wait can be.. Will be keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Andtototoo

DianeV said:


> My poor daughter is on day 13 today still in progress. She is so frustrated seeing some get accepted 3 days after their phone interview. There doesnt seem to be any acceptances going out today (at least to those on the fb pages)



It's so hard. Last year, my dd didn't hear until mid December. The longest 3 months of her life.


----------



## IrishTink

DD had her phone interview last Thursday and has been waiting on pins and needles for her acceptance email.  I believe her preferred roles were Merchadise, Lodging, and Attractions.  She also said she'd take Spring or Spring Advantage.

I know this will be a wonderful opportunity if she's accepted, but need some advice on how she can do the program but retain her full-time student status at her college.  (She has a scholarship that I don't want her to lose.)  I don't think her school gives any credits for the CP, and everything I've read indicates the internet is very unreliable, so online classes might not be an option.  Any advice?

Also, for any CP alumni, is there an opportunity to earn money over and above expenses?  I'm asking because working over the summer is how my daughter earns spending money for the upcoming school year, so if she's offered Spring Advantage, that will take away her earning potential at home.

I'm sure we'll find some way to work all these things out -- but I'm a worrier by nature!


----------



## aznshents

IrishTink said:


> DD had her phone interview last Thursday and has been waiting on pins and needles for her acceptance email.  I believe her preferred roles were Merchadise, Lodging, and Attractions.  She also said she'd take Spring or Spring Advantage.
> 
> I know this will be a wonderful opportunity if she's accepted, but need some advice on how she can do the program but retain her full-time student status at her college.  (She has a scholarship that I don't want her to lose.)  I don't think her school gives any credits for the CP, and everything I've read indicates the internet is very unreliable, so online classes might not be an option.  Any advice?
> 
> Also, for any CP alumni, is there an opportunity to earn money over and above expenses?  I'm asking because working over the summer is how my daughter earns spending money for the upcoming school year, so if she's offered Spring Advantage, that will take away her earning potential at home.
> 
> I'm sure we'll find some way to work all these things out -- but I'm a worrier by nature!




Full time status depends on the college. You have to have a certain amount of credits per semester in order to be able to be still considered 'full time', and if the college doesn't give credit for anything CP-related, it might be a tough shot to stay full-time. Look into online classes- I was able to take two distance-learning classes with my university when I was there.

There is definitely an opportunity to earn money to cover more than just expenses. She can pick up extra shifts on the Hub and could (read: could) potentially earn overtime by doing so, and a little extra spending cash. I know I did. And making a budget and sticking to it certainly helps, although it's hard to do when you live and work in Disney World


----------



## Eyepga

Yvette563 said:


> Im not too sure. I know my daughter has joined a facebook group for CP SA Check-In date Jan 7th, and she has filled out a roomate survey there.. I would definitely have her check there. I also read on a blog or thread that they could find a roomie(s) through the DCP website but I didn't see anything listed.    Are you planning on flying out with your daughter? Have you seen the airline prices? GOOOOOODNESS they are ridiculous right now! I'm really hoping they will go down as their depature date get closer.


Yes, I'll be flying out with my daughter.  I'm hoping fares come down, too!  Don't know how long to wait to book.  Last we checked there wasn't a FB group page for Feb 4 arrivals.  Any parents out there have kids checking in that day?  Anyone else in concierge roles?  I'm mostly seeing early January arrivals and every other role besides concierge.


----------



## Andtototoo

IrishTink said:


> DD had her phone interview last Thursday and has been waiting on pins and needles for her acceptance email.  I believe her preferred roles were Merchadise, Lodging, and Attractions.  She also said she'd take Spring or Spring Advantage.
> 
> I know this will be a wonderful opportunity if she's accepted, but need some advice on how she can do the program but retain her full-time student status at her college.  (She has a scholarship that I don't want her to lose.)  I don't think her school gives any credits for the CP, and everything I've read indicates the internet is very unreliable, so online classes might not be an option.  Any advice?
> 
> Also, for any CP alumni, is there an opportunity to earn money over and above expenses?  I'm asking because working over the summer is how my daughter earns spending money for the upcoming school year, so if she's offered Spring Advantage, that will take away her earning potential at home.
> 
> I'm sure we'll find some way to work all these things out -- but I'm a worrier by nature!




She needs to talk to her school about their requirements and options because some schools don't offer online classes for "regular" students, some do, etc. 

If someone asked my advice based upon my dd's experiences, I'd be loathe to say that it's a good idea to be in the CP and going to school full-time. One reason is that it might be a rather substantial challenge to do that much schoolwork with the hours she might be given during the spring break period, which lasts at WDW for nearly a month. During that month which was also mid-term time at many colleges, my dd (who was in Attractions at MK) never worked less than 50 hours per week and one week worked nearly 70 hours. Many of her days were 14+ hours (and that's 14+ hours on your feet dealing with guests -- IOW, exhausting). So that's 14+ hours at work, plus 2 hours on the bus and that leaves you with 8 hours to sleep, do schoolwork, eat...

I'm sure there are some people who can survive on caffeine and little sleep. I'm sure there are CPers who don't get assigned those long hours, but going in, you have no way of knowing what hours she'll be working. I therefore wouldn't advise my dd to try to do full-time college and work in the CP.

My dd did earn extra money by picking up extra shifts during times when she wasn't working umpteen hours per week. (I don't think she ever worked less than 40 except her last week.) She crosstrained for parade duty and it was easy to pick up parade shifts. She also picked up an Attractions shift in her assigned area here and there.  (I don't think you could pick up a shift in an Attractions area for which you had not been trained, however.)

In terms of money, my dd wasn't a profligate spender and her income was sufficient to pay for her basic expenses. It would not have been sufficient to pay for "fun" stuff, however. Although she and her friends spent a lot of time using their free entry to WDW for leisure time activities, she dipped a little into her savings for other things such as eating out, going to Universal, going to the  movies, etc.  I think if someone were more able/interested in cooking, then savings could be made that way -- dd spent money going to eat after her late night shifts with her friends since they were getting off of work at 3am, they couldn't really go back to their apartments to cook or hang out at that time and wake up their roommates.


----------



## IrishTink

Thanks for the responses -- I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## IrishTink

DD found out today she was accepted in Merchandise...yay!!!


----------



## firstgood

DD found out yesterday she was accepted to Spring program.  I am a CP alum from 1987.  She is so excited.  She interviewed on Wed. And got a letter on Friday.


----------



## frankcastle

My daughter got accepted forthe spring 2013 now here dashboard has quit working.  Any clues how to reconnect.

Frank


----------



## Joanna71985

IrishTink said:


> DD found out today she was accepted in Merchandise...yay!!!



Congrats!



firstgood said:


> DD found out yesterday she was accepted to Spring program.  I am a CP alum from 1987.  She is so excited.  She interviewed on Wed. And got a letter on Friday.



Congrat! What role did she get


----------



## IrishTink

Sorry -- didn't go back through every page, but I know when DD goes through Check-In it will take several hours and then we'll help her move into whatever apt she gets.  What then?  Does she start working right away or will she have a day or two to spend with us?  I'm trying to figure out how many nights we need to reserve the hotel.


----------



## frankcastle

I would like to know also.
Frank


----------



## Andtototoo

IrishTink said:


> Sorry -- didn't go back through every page, but I know when DD goes through Check-In it will take several hours and then we'll help her move into whatever apt she gets.  What then?  Does she start working right away or will she have a day or two to spend with us?  I'm trying to figure out how many nights we need to reserve the hotel.



When dd was in CP this spring in Attractions in MK, here's how it went for her:

Wednesday: Check-in, Casting, Apartment meeting for everyone
Thursday: Off for everyone
Friday: She had to report to work for "Traditions" at MK. Her three roommates had that day off  -- they were in Attractions (AK), QFS (AK) and Merch.
Saturday: The other three roommates had to report for their first day of work. Dd reported for her second day. 
Sunday: Everyone went to work. 
Etc.


----------



## vellamint

I just want to say....I am soooooo glad Southwest allows 2 free checked bags each..  We are going to look like a luggage cart carrying all that plus a carryon but at least I know my girls can pack whatever they need!


----------



## IrishTink

vellamint said:


> I just want to say....I am soooooo glad Southwest allows 2 free checked bags each..  We are going to look like a luggage cart carrying all that plus a carryon but at least I know my girls can pack whatever they need!



Me too!  That's the airline we'll be using as well.  The one thing that has me worried is with coming from the west coast, our flight doesn't arrive until 9pm...by the time we get to the resort and find our room, it will probably be close to 11pm.  Check-in the next morning will be a killer for DD if she has trouble falling asleep due to the time change.

Also, there's only a 45 min layover on the way.  If the flight gets delayed it will be a complete disaster if she doesn't make the connection.


----------



## donutday

My daughter has been planning and dreaming about the program since she was not even ten years old, but she can only apply for the Summer entry after she graduates; if she takes a semester off to do it she will lose her full tuition scholarship, so she only has one shot at this.  The problem is that her sister just announced her engagement and plans to get married in June and wants her only sibling in the wedding.  Is Disney willing to give a few days off for something like this?  When do the summer programs start? Should she mention it in her interview and application or wait?  She emailed Disney but they couldn't tell her anything since she hasn't officially been accepted into the program.  I am very happy for my older daughter's wedding plans but a little heartsick that the timing of the wedding might cost my younger daughter her lifelong dream.


----------



## Brenda P

donutday said:
			
		

> My daughter has been planning and dreaming about the program since she was not even ten years old, but she can only apply for the Summer entry after she graduates; if she takes a semester off to do it she will lose her full tuition scholarship, so she only has one shot at this.  The problem is that her sister just announced her engagement and plans to get married in June and wants her only sibling in the wedding.  Is Disney willing to give a few days off for something like this?  When do the summer programs start? Should she mention it in her interview and application or wait?  She emailed Disney but they couldn't tell her anything since she hasn't officially been accepted into the program.  I am very happy for my older daughter's wedding plans but a little heartsick that the timing of the wedding might cost my younger daughter her lifelong dream.



My dd is there now and hasn't had an issue getting time off. She has three four day weekends off. She put in for them as soon as she was able to log in to that portion of the computer system after checkin. Tell your dd to put in for them as soon as she is checked in and given access to that portion of the hub.


----------



## Iris

donutday said:


> My daughter has been planning and dreaming about the program since she was not even ten years old, but she can only apply for the Summer entry after she graduates; if she takes a semester off to do it she will lose her full tuition scholarship, so she only has one shot at this.  The problem is that her sister just announced her engagement and plans to get married in June and wants her only sibling in the wedding.  Is Disney willing to give a few days off for something like this?  When do the summer programs start? Should she mention it in her interview and application or wait?  She emailed Disney but they couldn't tell her anything since she hasn't officially been accepted into the program.  I am very happy for my older daughter's wedding plans but a little heartsick that the timing of the wedding might cost my younger daughter her lifelong dream.



Will she be applying for a Fall or Fall Advantage program?  If it is Fall, then she would not arrive until sometime in august anyway.  If she applies for Fall Advantage they start to arrive in May but some arrival dates are as late as mid June.  Since she has never done the program before, I don't think she is eligible for a summer only program since they are usually for CPs that have already done the program before and some years they don't even have the summer sessions.  

Requesting off is not a big problem but they need to do this sooner than later once they are there. The earlier the request, the more likely they will get it approved.  My oldest daughter is also thinking of applying in Jan/Feb for Fall 2013 and it will be her only chance as well since she graduates in May.  She did not wish to take time off from school and decided to apply during her last semester.  Her hope is to get accepted and then stay with her sister who is currently working there and had started at Disney with the Career Start Program.


----------



## Iris

IrishTink said:


> Also, for any CP alumni, is there an opportunity to earn money over and above expenses?  I'm asking because working over the summer is how my daughter earns spending money for the upcoming school year, so if she's offered Spring Advantage, that will take away her earning potential at home.
> !



I know of a lot of CPs that never seemed to have enough money but it really depends on the individual.  My DD did the program Fall 2010 and extended until May 2011(works there permanently now) and finished the program with a substantial amount in her savings account.  She did have a car as well but really did not go to the restaurants or visit other parks (like universal/sea world, etc).  The first part of her program, she really didn't work more than 40 hours because of her location.  The opportunity is there to save, but i noticed a lot of her roommates and friends tended to go out quite a  bit and that's where the money flew.


----------



## Traveliz

Iris said:


> I know of a lot of CPs that never seemed to have enough money but it really depends on the individual.  My DD did the program Fall 2010 and extended until May 2011(works there permanently now) and finished the program with a substantial amount in her savings account.  She did have a car as well but really did not go to the restaurants or visit other parks (like universal/sea world, etc).  The first part of her program, she really didn't work more than 40 hours because of her location.  The opportunity is there to save, but i noticed a lot of her roommates and friends tended to go out quite a  bit and that's where the money flew.



My daughter did too - she was in Attractions and often worked 50 plus hours a week though.  She did go out a lot but I don't think she visited the other parks (she might of done a Halloween Horror Night at Universal).  She did not have a car though and was dependent on the buses.  Most of her going out was with others or on Disney property.

Liz


----------



## FINFAN

Hi all  My DS was accepted yesterday for Spring '13. He wanted Custodial and was placed in Custodial so he is happy, he's o.k. with the yuck end because he also loves the "streets" end   I am proud of him and he had a quick turnaround (Phone interview Thursday night, acceptance e-mail Monday)guess there aren't high requests for Custodial, lol...BUT...this will throw his timing off of transfering from Community College to his target 4 year . His major has limited "seats" for transfer students and now he will only have 1 semester completed instead of a full year, not helping his chances. I suggested(from a safe distance ) possibly considering declining Spring and re-applying for Fall, but that went over like a ton of bricks. Add my concern about all the kids who get termed due to roommate "misjudgements" I am really unsure. How are you guys with kids under 21 dealing with that?
I guess he is willing to deal with the timing of his overall education changing, but I am not so sure he will still feel that way in a year or 2. I asked him to please wait 3 days to give his acceptance, to REALLY think it over..but he is chomping at the bit to send in his reply of yes. He is also concerned that he is losing time on which days he can check in, it appers sooner is better than later. BTW....the guy/girl ratio is huge...he is having a bit of troube even finding Wellness guys that are not into partying


----------



## Desiree

Hi everyone!

My DD is having a phone interview on Monday.  I'm nervous and excited at the same time for her!  She had missed the intitial introductory meeting (it was at a different college here in town) but she did the online application.  So I guess we need to find out as much information that we can.   Does anyone have any tips for the phone interview?  I basically tried to tell her to be enthusiastic and maybe ask a few questions.  Any other tips would be appreciated!  Now off to read and research!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

FINFAN said:


> How are you guys with kids under 21 dealing with that?
> I guess he is willing to deal with the timing of his overall education changing, but I am not so sure he will still feel that way in a year or 2. I asked him to please wait 3 days to give his acceptance, to REALLY think it over..but he is chomping at the bit to send in his reply of yes. He is also concerned that he is losing time on which days he can check in, it appers sooner is better than later. BTW....the guy/girl ratio is huge...he is having a bit of troube even finding Wellness guys that are not into partying


First off, congrats on your Son being accepted into the program from a Community College! I've found that it's a bit tougher to be accepted from one since there's not exactly a department that deals with internships. 

If I were you I'd just let him accept it. He's obviously had the motivation it takes to complete the entire process, and holding him for 72 more hours may not seem like much but it will switch up the arrival dates for him.

As far as housing/roomates goes, he's probably good with the internet. First, he could look on these boards for a few guys that need roommates, as I'm sure quite a few people will be looking for some in the next few weeks when acceptances come out. Next, I'd suggest Tumblr if he has one, as I know quite a few people match roommate applications on there. There's also a few other sites that I'll leave for you to discover. Last but not least, he could just wait until check-in day and be paired with whomever is left.

You've also got to understand as a parent (who I _hope_ was once a teenager) that partying is just a part of being young. It's just about being smart with it.

Also, check out this Roommate thread.



Desiree said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My DD is having a phone interview on Monday.  I'm nervous and excited at the same time for her!  She had missed the initial introductory meeting (it was at a different college here in town) but she did the online application.  So I guess we need to find out as much information that we can.   Does anyone have any tips for the phone interview?  I basically tried to tell her to be enthusiastic and maybe ask a few questions.  Any other tips would be appreciated!  Now off to read and research!


Congrats on your Daughter's interview!

With the DCP Information Meeting you just get to see a powerpoint and get some information on the College Program. It's actually a bit better that she didn't go as she doesn't miss out on much and I've found that things on the internet are a bit more informational from a personal perspective. More or less, there's a few other things that I'd rather not mention. 

My best personal tip for the interview is to first show some excitement! They want people that are enthusiastic who can make guest's day Magical! Also, smile while you're doing your interview as you can hear a smile through the phone.

Also, if you're willing to help her out, practice with her over the phone or in person by just having her turn around. Not being able to see someone in person makes a phone interview different than most.

Also a few resources that I've found over time --

1. Tricky CP Interview Questions
2. Disney Internships & Programs Blog

Browse around the second blog as there's an actual phone interview page.

Good Luck!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## GrowUp2BaPrincess

Hi all,

My name is Christy.  We found out last week that our son, Blake, was accepted into the DCP.  His arrival date is January 7th.  We LOVE Disney and we couldn't be happier for Blake to be going.  He's wanted to go ever since we learned of the program years ago. It's one giant step on his path to becoming an Imagineer someday!  

I've joined the facebook group for parents.  I'm nervous, happy, excited, shocked, and every other imaginable emotion...can't wait, yet can't believe he's going to be 19 hours away from home.  

Looking forward to getting to know some of the parents who will be learning about this experience of a lifetime along with me.

Christy


----------



## FINFAN

RogerRadcliffe said:


> First off, congrats on your Son being accepted into the program from a Community College! I've found that it's a bit tougher to be accepted from one since there's not exactly a department that deals with internships.
> 
> If I were you I'd just let him accept it. He's obviously had the motivation it takes to complete the entire process, and holding him for 72 more hours may not seem like much but it will switch up the arrival dates for him.
> 
> As far as housing/roomates goes, he's probably good with the internet. First, he could look on these boards for a few guys that need roommates, as I'm sure quite a few people will be looking for some in the next few weeks when acceptances come out. Next, I'd suggest Tumblr if he has one, as I know quite a few people match roommate applications on there. There's also a few other sites that I'll leave for you to discover. Last but not least, he could just wait until check-in day and be paired with whomever is left.
> 
> You've also got to understand as a parent (who I _hope_ was once a teenager) that partying is just a part of being young. It's just about being smart with it.
> 
> Also, check out this Roommate thread.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Daughter's interview!
> 
> With the DCP Information Meeting you just get to see a powerpoint and get some information on the College Program. It's actually a bit better that she didn't go as she doesn't miss out on much and I've found that things on the internet are a bit more informational from a personal perspective. More or less, there's a few other things that I'd rather not mention.
> 
> My best personal tip for the interview is to first show some excitement! They want people that are enthusiastic who can make guest's day Magical! Also, smile while you're doing your interview as you can hear a smile through the phone.
> 
> Also, if you're willing to help her out, practice with her over the phone or in person by just having her turn around. Not being able to see someone in person makes a phone interview different than most.
> 
> Also a few resources that I've found over time --
> 
> 1. Tricky CP Interview Questions
> 2. Disney Internships & Programs Blog
> 
> Browse around the second blog as there's an actual phone interview page.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



thanks for the response and the good wishes. I had no idea it was tougher to get accepted from a CC , but we are for sure proud of him...oh I was definitely a young teenager. I am not uptight about the normal rights of pasage occuring, but I am concerned as to the amount of blogs/posts what-have-you of kids who have been termed for being stupid, and then their roommates who have been termed along with them JUST because they live in the same apartment that the wrong-doer did. That's the stuff I am concerned with. If my DS blows it on his own then he gets what he deserves but if he is playing by the rules and still goes down with the ship, that's hard to take~  IF it happened to lose a semester of school on top of it is rough. I totally get why so many wait until they are 21 to apply for the program, a ton of stress is lifted off of them. DS actually agreed that he was glad we made him wait, he talked to his counselor again today who pointed out both the positives and negatives of missing the semester. Mainly risking getting into his major as a Transfer student, but also pointed out that the college may like seeing that he completed the CP program which woud be veiwed as a plus. At any rate, he survived having to "stop and think" before he acepted...also so that he did not do so prematurely for WDW sake either. Best to know for sure so you can decline and let another hopeful have the chance. Guess it is on to the next step now, thanks for the roommate sites...but is it just me or are there WAY more girls posting for roommates than they guys are?


----------



## Brenda P

wfbnancy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Just received a call back from the Communication office. The email will come out once a month and the first one we will receive will be the beginning of Sept.



Did you ever get an email? I still have not received anything.


----------



## AnnaS

Daughter's interview was Tuesday - today received email that she was accepted - custodial.  She is happy!!


----------



## FINFAN

GrowUp2BaPrincess said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Christy.  We found out last week that our son, Blake, was accepted into the DCP.  His arrival date is January 7th.  We LOVE Disney and we couldn't be happier for Blake to be going.  He's wanted to go ever since we learned of the program years ago. It's one giant step on his path to becoming an Imagineer someday!
> 
> I've joined the facebook group for parents.  I'm nervous, happy, excited, shocked, and every other imaginable emotion...can't wait, yet can't believe he's going to be 19 hours away from home.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some of the parents who will be learning about this experience of a lifetime along with me.
> 
> 
> Congrat's! It IS exciting
> 
> Christy





AnnaS said:


> Daughter's interview was Tuesday - today received email that she was accepted - custodial.  She is happy!!


My DS is in Custodial too! There is a facebook page for Disney CP Custodial, she should join it! 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/disneycp2012/#!/groups/450183881692223/


----------



## Yvette563

AnnaS said:


> Daughter's interview was Tuesday - today received email that she was accepted - custodial.  She is happy!!



 AnnaS

CONGRATS to your daughter! My daughter is SA Arriving Jan 7th in Custodial too!   YAY!! CUSTODIAL


----------



## Desiree

Thanks for the advice everyone!  Now the waiting for the phone interview begins!


----------



## IrishTink

I found this WDW CP Family Guide on the website and it contains a lot of useful information.  (This is for 2012, couldn't find one for 2013.)
http://cdn.disneycareers.com/managed/WDPR_CollegeProgram_WDWFamilyGUide_12-2012.pdf


----------



## FINFAN

IrishTink said:


> I found this WDW CP Family Guide on the website and it contains a lot of useful information.  (This is for 2012, couldn't find one for 2013.)
> http://cdn.disneycareers.com/managed/WDPR_CollegeProgram_WDWFamilyGUide_12-2012.pdf



GREAT help! Thank you for posting this


----------



## Traveliz

FINFAN said:


> thanks for the response and the good wishes.* I had no idea it was tougher to get accepted from a CC *, but we are for sure proud of him...oh I was definitely a young teenager. I am not uptight about the normal rights of pasage occuring, but I am concerned as to the amount of blogs/posts what-have-you of kids who have been termed for being stupid, and then their roommates who have been termed along with them JUST because they live in the same apartment that the wrong-doer did. That's the stuff I am concerned with. If my DS blows it on his own then he gets what he deserves but if he is playing by the rules and still goes down with the ship, that's hard to take~  IF it happened to lose a semester of school on top of it is rough. I totally get why so many wait until they are 21 to apply for the program, a ton of stress is lifted off of them. DS actually agreed that he was glad we made him wait, he talked to his counselor again today who pointed out both the positives and negatives of missing the semester. Mainly risking getting into his major as a Transfer student, but also pointed out that the college may like seeing that he completed the CP program which woud be veiwed as a plus. At any rate, he survived having to "stop and think" before he acepted...also so that he did not do so prematurely for WDW sake either. Best to know for sure so you can decline and let another hopeful have the chance. Guess it is on to the next step now, thanks for the roommate sites...but is it just me or are there WAY more girls posting for roommates than they guys are?



Ok first congrats for your son!  And second I don't believe it is any tougher to be accepted from a CC - it might be harder to deal with a CC after you are accepted but Disney doesn't care if you came from a CC.  I have to say of the hundreds of CPs my daughter has worked with a whole bunch of them have been from CCs (and she came from a CC herself)

Liz


----------



## IrishTink

FINFAN said:


> GREAT help! Thank you for posting this



You're welcome!


----------



## Lori-n-NY

My daughter was accepted for Spring Advantage 2013 for attractions. She will be going to the character/dancer audition on Oct 15. Her dream role is dancing in a parade but ultimate dream is being the green light up dragonfly in the Electric Light parade at MK.   She will be thrilled with whatever role she gets.

Her program dates are Jan 7 thru Aug 2. (207 days in case you were wondering -DD told me that )

She has met some roommates thru facebook and they have weekly skype dates and really seem to get along great. Only downside I see is there is 8 of them. They are hoping to get a 4 bedroom apartment in Chatham.

We are flying down on Jan 3 to spend a day or two in the parks and then do some shopping before check in day. We are staying at Art of Animation Resort but may switch to Pop Century if and when the annual pass discount comes out. I will be flying home Jan 9.

I requested to join the parents facebook page and hope to chat with all the new DCP parents there too.


----------



## AnnaS

Does anyone know if they can book a discounted room?  Just curious since I am  trying to figure out my points and might book a dvc room.  We plan on arriving the day before and staying an additional 5/6 nights to see if there is anything she needs.

TIA.


----------



## vellamint

AnnaS said:


> Does anyone know if they can book a discounted room?  Just curious since I am  trying to figure out my points and might book a dvc room.  We plan on arriving the day before and staying an additional 5/6 nights to see if there is anything she needs.
> 
> TIA.



Hi!  From what I understand the earliest they can use any of their perks is after they finish Traditions which is end of day 3.  Ive also read 3 weeks from somewhere but dont believe that one is true.  We also own DVC and are also coming in the day before and staying a full week.  We want to see them (twins) in their costumes at work (and torture them taking photos haha).  We chose Saratoga Springs due to its close vicinity to the check in station at Vista Way AND Walmart.  Going to take them to BJ's Wholesale also since we are members up here and buy them LARGE quantities of toiletries that we can split up for them...


----------



## AnnaS

vellamint said:


> Hi!  From what I understand the earliest they can use any of their perks is after they finish Traditions which is end of day 3.  Ive also read 3 weeks from somewhere but dont believe that one is true.  We also own DVC and are also coming in the day before and staying a full week.  We want to see them (twins) in their costumes at work (and torture them taking photos haha).  We chose Saratoga Springs due to its close vicinity to the check in station at Vista Way AND Walmart.  Going to take them to BJ's Wholesale also since we are members up here and buy them LARGE quantities of toiletries that we can split up for them...



Thank you.  So I guess I better book SSR then.  I was not sure.  If the discount starts after, it won't help us.  

You are flying down?  We are going to drive down and bring as much as needed.  Do you know if they need their own TV's and or anything for wi-fi?
TIA


----------



## FINFAN

AnnaS said:


> Thank you.  So I guess I better book SSR then.  I was not sure.  If the discount starts after, it won't help us.
> 
> You are flying down?  We are going to drive down and bring as much as needed.  Do you know if they need their own TV's and or anything for wi-fi?
> TIA



Mt DS is planning on bringing a wireless router...it's kind of a "staple" item these days for home, dorm, anywhere if you plan on any length of time. Just helps alleviate frustration (hopefully) and yes, I htink they need their own t.v. if they want them...and extension cords,,, never can have too many!


----------



## IrishTink

My DD has a friend doing the program right now, but she leaves on Jan. 5th, I'm wondering if she can book a room for us with the CM discount now (while she's still working) or if it has to be while she's still there.  If not, we are eligible for the military discount, which would probably be just a few dollars more.  We're DVC members too -- but I think we'll just stay at a value since it will only be the two of us.

I think we'll use Magical Express to and from the resort, and hire a taxi to get to Vista Way in the morning.  Rental car rates are really high for our arrival as it's during a big marathon weekend.

I believe these options will be less expensive overall that staying at the Holiday Inn across from Vista Way and have to pay for transfers.


----------



## AnnaS

FINFAN said:


> Mt DS is planning on bringing a wireless router...it's kind of a "staple" item these days for home, dorm, anywhere if you plan on any length of time. Just helps alleviate frustration (hopefully) and yes, I htink they need their own t.v. if they want them...and extension cords,,, never can have too many!



Thank you.


----------



## vellamint

We are flying with Southwest and between my two daughters and me and my husband the girls can have 3 suitcases each...maybe more since we are staying in a one bedroom and can pack less clothes for US since I can run the laundry easily.

I have rented a car to be picked up at a DTD hotel and then returned to the airport.  This way Magical Express will deliver the 8 suitcases for us yet my husband and I wont have to deal with them on the way home....

I dont even think the condos have a television in the main living area right?  Same thing with the router .... the apartments only need one on the desk in the living area right?  So do the kids all chip in for one?  My girls are going to have to do without in the bedroom as I am not buying a 2 tvs and cable wire and dealing with hooking them up...they will have laptops and can entertain themselves with that.

I dont know about the friend and family discounts in regard to it being AFTER the castmember leaves although Im pretty sure I have seen that exact question asked already on the Facebook pages.


----------



## Andtototoo

vellamint said:


> We are flying with Southwest and between my two daughters and me and my husband the girls can have 3 suitcases each...maybe more since we are staying in a one bedroom and can pack less clothes for US since I can run the laundry easily.
> 
> I have rented a car to be picked up at a DTD hotel and then returned to the airport.  This way Magical Express will deliver the 8 suitcases for us yet my husband and I wont have to deal with them on the way home....
> 
> I dont even think the condos have a television in the main living area right?  Same thing with the router .... the apartments only need one on the desk in the living area right?  So do the kids all chip in for one?  My girls are going to have to do without in the bedroom as I am not buying a 2 tvs and cable wire and dealing with hooking them up...they will have laptops and can entertain themselves with that.
> 
> I dont know about the friend and family discounts in regard to it being AFTER the castmember leaves although Im pretty sure I have seen that exact question asked already on the Facebook pages.



The apartments do NOT come with a tv. You have to buy one. As far as I remember the only cable hook up was in the apartment living room. 

The way my dd and her roommates handled it was each person bought something outright so there would be no fights at the end about who it belonged to. So one girl bought the router, one girl bought the tv, one girl bought a dvd player and had a Netflix instant streaming account. My dd had brought her Wii down, so they all felt she had made her contribution by bringing that with her. When the season was up, they all just took their belongings home with them. 

(The only problem was that the girl who brought the router got termed a few days before the end and took her router with her and my dd still had an online college class to finish. She had to go over to the center to use their internet which was a problem because she got off of work after midnight and the center was no longer open. So this time, my dd is just going to bring her own router to avoid that problem.)


----------



## Traveliz

Andtototoo said:


> The apartments do NOT come with a tv. You have to buy one. As far as I remember the only cable hook up was in the apartment living room.
> 
> The way my dd and her roommates handled it was each person bought something outright so there would be no fights at the end about who it belonged to. So one girl bought the router, one girl bought the tv, one girl bought a dvd player and had a Netflix instant streaming account. My dd had brought her Wii down, so they all felt she had made her contribution by bringing that with her. When the season was up, they all just took their belongings home with them.
> 
> (The only problem was that the girl who brought the router got termed a few days before the end and took her router with her and my dd still had an online college class to finish. She had to go over to the center to use their internet which was a problem because she got off of work after midnight and the center was no longer open. So this time, my dd is just going to bring her own router to avoid that problem.)



I would definitely not share costs over an item with anyone and I would also not count on the same group of roommates being from the beginning to the end of the program.  I know this will sound unbelievable but my daughter did a Fall/Spring CP and had over 37 different roomates during that time.  The first group she was in was all culinary but her and they are on a staggering type release schedule, as they left new ones came in, she had ICPs who were temporarily (a month) placed in her apartment until ones in the ICP area could be found for them, she had roommates who came and then self termed, she was in an apartment where three were termed over the course of a weekend (all unrelated reasons), it was just a revolving door...and aside from the problems of shared items each time a roommate leaves the locks are changed so she might get home from work at midnight and find she can't get into the apartment and have to search down security.  As much as she loved the CP I have to say the housing situation was not the best.

Liz


----------



## Andtototoo

Traveliz said:


> I would definitely not share costs over an item with anyone and I would also not count on the same group of roommates being from the beginning to the end of the program.  I know this will sound unbelievable but my daughter did a Fall/Spring CP and had over 37 different roomates during that time.  The first group she was in was all culinary but her and they are on a staggering type release schedule, as they left new ones came in, she had ICPs who were temporarily (a month) placed in her apartment until ones in the ICP area could be found for them, she had roommates who came and then self termed, she was in an apartment where three were termed over the course of a weekend (all unrelated reasons), it was just a revolving door...and aside from the problems of shared items each time a roommate leaves the locks are changed so she might get home from work at midnight and find she can't get into the apartment and have to search down security.  As much as she loved the CP I have to say the housing situation was not the best.
> 
> Liz



Wow, 37 roommates? That's horrible!

My dd had the same girls the entire time. For better or worse...


----------



## Bribrittmom

I just got some great rates for DD's check in dates.My DD and I are driving down from Ohio so she can keep her car w/ her.We will be arriving on Jan. 20 for her check in the next day.I booked Pop Century for $100 the first night and $71 the next four nights.Agent was able to find much cheaper price than on line.Hoping for even lower rates possibly when passholder rates are released.I got a tremendous deal on my flight home.Nonstop from Orlando on Airtran to Akron-Canton,OH for $74.80 total.We're all set to go!Southwest was $168 one way for same date with a connection.Hope to meet some other parents down there.Good luck with your travel plans.


----------



## Eyepga

In need of advice ... we're in California, have never been to Orlando.  I currently have a room booked at a local Hampton where I'll get Hilton points.  Equivalent room at Pop Century is about the same cost.  We'll have a car.  Is there any real advantage to staying at Pop?  We're driving up from Ft Lauderdale early on Sunday Jan 13th after seeing family.  Daughter checks in on Tuesday, the 15th.  I'm wondering if I should go with the loyalty program or do the Disney property, even though it's a value property.  Any suggestions/input?


----------



## mamabunny

Eyepga said:


> In need of advice ... we're in California, have never been to Orlando.  I currently have a room booked at a local Hampton where I'll get Hilton points.  Equivalent room at Pop Century is about the same cost.  We'll have a car.  Is there any real advantage to staying at Pop?  We're driving up from Ft Lauderdale early on Sunday Jan 13th after seeing family.  Daughter checks in on Tuesday, the 15th.  I'm wondering if I should go with the loyalty program or do the Disney property, even though it's a value property.  Any suggestions/input?



Hi!

We have stayed at Pop Century - it's a Value resort, so the rooms are comfortable, but they may seem smaller to you than the rooms at an  average Hampton Inn. 

Having said that, Pop Century is tons of fun - we love it - and it is our second favorite resort after French Quarter.  Pop Century tends to have lots of families with little kids (all the Value resorts do) so that may factor into your decision, if you want a bit more peace and quiet.

Our daughter checks in on Jan 15 as well; we will be driving in a couple of days before, and are debating between French Quarter & something closer  (off-property) to the DCP apartments.  

If you want to really get in to the Disney spirit - stay at Pop Century!  You'll have a lot of fun, and you'll really enjoy it.

If you prefer to have the continental breakfast & accumulate the loyalty points towards future stays (might be important!) then go with the Hampton.


----------



## Eyepga

mamabunny said:


> Hi!
> 
> We have stayed at Pop Century - it's a Value resort, so the rooms are comfortable, but they may seem smaller to you than the rooms at an  average Hampton Inn.
> 
> Having said that, Pop Century is tons of fun - we love it - and it is our second favorite resort after French Quarter.  Pop Century tends to have lots of families with little kids (all the Value resorts do) so that may factor into your decision, if you want a bit more peace and quiet.
> 
> Our daughter checks in on Jan 15 as well; we will be driving in a couple of days before, and are debating between French Quarter & something closer  (off-property) to the DCP apartments.
> 
> If you want to really get in to the Disney spirit - stay at Pop Century!  You'll have a lot of fun, and you'll really enjoy it.
> 
> If you prefer to have the continental breakfast & accumulate the loyalty points towards future stays (might be important!) then go with the Hampton.


Thanks for the input, mamabunny.  I think we're probably going to stick with Hampton.  Turns out that my 19 yr old is coming with us for the few days so the little bit of extra room might be nice.  I haven't seen too many checking in on the 15th ... what role did your daughter get?  Mine is in Concierge - Spring Advantage.


----------



## AnnaS

My dd is one also checking in on the 15th - I keep telling her to get on-line or on FB...........hopefully soon - between work an school........

Would love to do a poll on many kid will have their cars - she keeps bugging me about it but I doubt I will give in.


----------



## Fargoman2

My daughter will be doing DCP Orlando Jan. 2013. She will be checking in solo (flying in). She will most likely spend one night at SSR, which according to mapquest is  3.34 miles from check in at Vista Way..

I assume Cab is the only reasonable way to get there. Any ideas how much that will cost her?

TIA.


----------



## Andtototoo

Fargoman2 said:


> My daughter will be doing DCP Orlando Jan. 2013. She will be checking in solo (flying in). She will most likely spend one night at SSR, which according to mapquest is  3.34 miles from check in at Vista Way..
> 
> I assume Cab is the only reasonable way to get there. Any ideas how much that will cost her?
> 
> TIA.



Here is a taxi rate finder for Orlando: 
http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Orlando


----------



## madge

Add me to the parents list!! 


my DS just got his email ... he's coming home this weekend and we'll pick dates, etc. 

Is there a Facebook group for Spring 2013? Did I see that somewhere?


----------



## madge

AnnaS said:


> Would love to do a poll on many kid will have their cars - she keeps bugging me about it but I doubt I will give in.



we are going to encourage ours to leave the car here. we were at WDW last week and talked to a CPer who has her car there and regrets it. Everyone bugs her for a ride and she said it has to be easier without a car.


----------



## mamabunny

Eyepga said:


> Thanks for the input, mamabunny.  I think we're probably going to stick with Hampton.  Turns out that my 19 yr old is coming with us for the few days so the little bit of extra room might be nice.  I haven't seen too many checking in on the 15th ... what role did your daughter get?  Mine is in Concierge - Spring Advantage.



Our daughter will be Merchandise; it was her second pick, but I wasn't surprised, since her previous job experience was all retail.  She's SA as well. 

If you get a chance, you should drive over to Pop Century, and just walk around.  Pictures don't do it justice, and everyone gets a kick out of it. 

I've never been to Disney in Anaheim - even though my brother lives in Cypress, we always seem to wind up at Knotts!  So, I can't really compare and contrast the two parks, except to say that I know first-hand that Orlando is just stunningly HUGE.  We were just there last March, and I am still amazed at how big each of the parks are... and how long it can take to get around by the Transportation system!  The night we went out to the Hoop-De-Doo Revue, I think we had to leave French Quarter something like 90 minutes early to insure that we were on time!

If you can (and if they are offering it that week) try to book the "Pirates & Pals" cruise.  You start at Contemporary, around 7 pm, where you get to meet Captain Hook, and have some light refreshments.  Then, everyone goes out on the lake with one of Captain Hooks pirates (we had Patch in our boat) and there is all kinds of family-friendly silliness while you wait for the show.  (Hint: brush up on your Disney trivia!) When we were there, they were running the electrical water parade during the cruise as well.  The best part is that you get to see the Magic Kingdom fireworks from the middle of the lake - the view of the castle with the fireworks reflecting on the water was so beautiful.  (You hear the same audio as it is played in MK)  Truly stunning, and we really did enjoy it.  Be sure to book ahead; I think that the night we went, every slot was filled, and there was no room for walk-ups.  

I hope you'll find time to have some fun while you are there!


----------



## mamabunny

madge said:


> we are going to encourage ours to leave the car here. we were at WDW last week and talked to a CPer who has her car there and regrets it. Everyone bugs her for a ride and she said it has to be easier without a car.



We are still on the fence.  Our daughter has a wheelchair; she doesn't have to use it all the time, but it will have to be with her there in case she needs it.  I know (from our visit this past March) that most of the buses in the park have ramps or "kneel", but we don't have any info (yet) about the buses that pick up Cast Members at the apartments, so she may have to drive herself during those times when she has to sit down.

If it weren't for that, I would probably encourage her to leave the car at home.  She has already decided that she is going to apply the same policy to everyone there that she used in high school - they can ride along with her, but it's her car, her rules, and they will have to chip in for gas, or the car won't move.


----------



## Andtototoo

madge said:


> we are going to encourage ours to leave the car here. we were at WDW last week and talked to a CPer who has her car there and regrets it. Everyone bugs her for a ride and she said it has to be easier without a car.



My dd had her car last time and is taking it this time. She found it made her life much easier in terms of going shopping and if they wanted to go someplace other than Downtown Disney for fun.   

She had people ask her for rides and she just said no or she said she'd give them a ride if they gave her $. A LOT of people gave her money to drive them around -- she had a lucrative little side job going!


----------



## AnnaS

madge said:


> we are going to encourage ours to leave the car here. we were at WDW last week and talked to a CPer who has her car there and regrets it. Everyone bugs her for a ride and she said it has to be easier without a car.



I feel it's one less thing to worry about.  I have no problem with her giving someone a few bucks for cash and ask them to pick something up.  I only worry about perishable items.  I am even thinking if anything - gardengrocer can probably deliver too.


----------



## AnnaS

Fargoman2 said:


> My daughter will be doing DCP Orlando Jan. 2013. She will be checking in solo (flying in). She will most likely spend one night at SSR, which according to mapquest is  3.34 miles from check in at Vista Way..
> 
> I assume Cab is the only reasonable way to get there. Any ideas how much that will cost her?
> 
> TIA.



What day is she checking in?


----------



## Fargoman2

Andtototoo said:


> Here is a taxi rate finder for Orlando:
> http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Orlando



Thanks, but I tried this link and even when I put in the exact correct addresses it showed it as a 16 mile trip, which it is not...

any other ideas?


----------



## vellamint

I just made reservations for the Cinderella Breakfast for our last day .... when we have to leave them there....  I dont even know if their schedules will accommodate this but I think it is the perfect way to leave our Princesses (for 7 months).

I can feel myself starting to cry already...


----------



## famouschinesec

madge said:


> Add me to the parents list!!
> 
> 
> my DS just got his email ... he's coming home this weekend and we'll pick dates, etc.
> 
> Is there a Facebook group for Spring 2013? Did I see that somewhere?


Here's one: https://www.facebook.com/groups/217859881623225/
There is also a subgroup formed from that group just for my daughter's check in date. That is how she found roommates.


----------



## AnnaS

Does anyone have any idea how big the lockers are?  (big enough for laptop, etc.).

TIA.

Just saw it on youtube - always forget about this great tool


----------



## westjones

My DD wants to do the college program, but I am telling her she can't apply until she shows me she has the 'life skills' to do it.  

Would most of you say your kids had good 'life skills' before going?  

Like: 

-being able to keep up with their laundry
-keeping their room clean
-closing cereal and cracker boxes so they don't go stale (or in Florida, so bugs don't crawl in).
-putting stuff away after they have used it.
-wiping up toothpaste and hair from the bathroom sinks.

Honestly, I don't think anyone would want to live with my DD at this time, and I don't think she can handle a job and also planning for her groceries and sundries and doing that shopping.  And just budgeting her money to be able to do all of that.

HER thinking is.....in this type of program she would be forced to do all of that and she would be able to handle it.  MY thinking is....show me you can do these things FIRST and then I will be OK with you applying.

I realize she is an adult and doesn't need my permission, but there is no other way for her to get to Florida and back, and I believe you have to put a deposit down on the apartment and stuff like that, so in reality she may not legally need my permission, but she needs me in order to go.

So I would love some input.


----------



## Andtototoo

westjones said:


> My DD wants to do the college program, but I am telling her she can't apply until she shows me she has the 'life skills' to do it.
> 
> Would most of you say your kids had good 'life skills' before going?
> 
> Like:
> 
> -being able to keep up with their laundry
> -keeping their room clean
> -closing cereal and cracker boxes so they don't go stale (or in Florida, so bugs don't crawl in).
> -putting stuff away after they have used it.
> -wiping up toothpaste and hair from the bathroom sinks.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think anyone would want to live with my DD at this time, and I don't think she can handle a job and also planning for her groceries and sundries and doing that shopping.  And just budgeting her money to be able to do all of that.
> 
> HER thinking is.....in this type of program she would be forced to do all of that and she would be able to handle it.  MY thinking is....show me you can do these things FIRST and then I will be OK with you applying.
> 
> I realize she is an adult and doesn't need my permission, but there is no other way for her to get to Florida and back, and I believe you have to put a deposit down on the apartment and stuff like that, so in reality she may not legally need my permission, but she needs me in order to go.
> 
> So I would love some input.



From one mom to another, I think you are correct and I wouldn't be aiding and abetting her to go.

Two of my dd's three  rommates did not have those life skills going into the CP. They never acquired them during the entire CP. Their behavior did have a direct and negative impact on my dd and the 4th roommate who were reasonably responsible 18 year olds.  I will say with all honesty that my dd and the fourth roommate grew to LOATHE those two girls. It oten made for a tense home environment. 

I'd also note that being in the CP and working at Disney requires a great deal of responsibility, therefore if your dd refuses to close cereal boxes and clean up after herself, she's not a good candidate for these jobs. One of those girls got termed because her lack of personal responsibility manifested itself in a lack of job responsibility. The other girl somehow managed to avoid getting termed, but also grew to loathe Disney and the 'nightmare' of living with roommates. (She complained bitterly and endlessly when asked to take ONE turn of throwing away trash in four months. "It's so unfair!" was her mantra. When her mother visited, she was appalled by her behavior and apologized to my dd, but her efforts at talking to her daughter about it fell on deaf ears.)

So on both a social level and on a working level, I'd say that your dd is not mature enough to be in the CP.


----------



## westjones

Thanks.  That is what I thought.


----------



## vickyp91

madge said:
			
		

> we are going to encourage ours to leave the car here. we were at WDW last week and talked to a CPer who has her car there and regrets it. Everyone bugs her for a ride and she said it has to be easier without a car.



I am doing the college program now and I have my car with me and it makes life so much easier! The bus system can take a ridiculous amount of time and the buses some times won't even show up. I work at DTD so it isn't a far drive at all. It cuts my travel time in half. Some of my roommates don't have cars and they have to extremely early for their shifts. Around 1-2 hours before they are scheduled. So I encourage CPs to bring their car. It's easier for Walmart runs too!


----------



## grlwonder

Hey there! I'm not a parent, but I am asking this question that my mom wants to know and I want to hear what other parents are doing to help their kids who are doing the dcp. 

I got accepted for spring advantage and I just paid my fee and I have to pick an arrival date. Right now the only choices I see are two days for January and two dates for February and they are all on the weekday. 

What my mom and I would like to know is what are you guys doing to prepare for taking your child to Disney when it comes to think such as work?


----------



## AnnaS

grlwonder said:


> Hey there! I'm not a parent, but I am asking this question that my mom wants to know and I want to hear what other parents are doing to help their kids who are doing the dcp.
> 
> I got accepted for spring advantage and I just paid my fee and I have to pick an arrival date. Right now the only choices I see are two days for January and two dates for February and they are all on the weekday.
> 
> What my mom and I would like to know is what are you guys doing to prepare for taking your child to Disney when it comes to think such as work?



I am not sure exactly what you mean.  Hubby and I are driving down and arrive the day before my dd check's in.  We will be taking with us anything we can bring from home - sheets, towels, comforter and some supplies.  We are staying an additional 6 nights just in case we need to make a run to Walmart for something.  

Are you also asking preparing our dd for her job experience there?  Besides the usual advice she has been working p/t at home for a year.  I will be taking about 10 days off without pay so I can take her down - but have a tiny p/t job at home.  Thankfully I can do this at work.


----------



## grlwonder

AnnaS said:


> I am not sure exactly what you mean.  Hubby and I are driving down and arrive the day before my dd check's in.  We will be taking with us anything we can bring from home - sheets, towels, comforter and some supplies.  We are staying an additional 6 nights just in case we need to make a run to Walmart for something.
> 
> Are you also asking preparing our dd for her job experience there?  Besides the usual advice she has been working p/t at home for a year.  I will be taking about 10 days off without pay so I can take her down - but have a tiny p/t job at home.  Thankfully I can do this at work.



I don't know how to say it.. but what I mean is that my arrival date is on weekday, say like a Tuesday. My parents are driving me up to Disney but since it is on a weekday my dad has to work. Do you think my dad has to take that day off? That's basically what my question is, if you guys are taking time off to take your child to disney?

Sorry if it was confusing! haha!


----------



## Andtototoo

grlwonder said:


> I don't know how to say it.. but what I mean is that my arrival date is on weekday, say like a Tuesday. My parents are driving me up to Disney but since it is on a weekday my dad has to work. Do you think my dad has to take that day off? That's basically what my question is, if you guys are taking time off to take your child to disney?
> 
> Sorry if it was confusing! haha!



Yes, both my husband and I had to take vacation days from work to bring our dd to the CP. Our other alternative was to send her there on her own -- which some people do.


----------



## AnnaS

grlwonder said:


> I don't know how to say it.. but what I mean is that my arrival date is on weekday, say like a Tuesday. My parents are driving me up to Disney but since it is on a weekday my dad has to work. Do you think my dad has to take that day off? That's basically what my question is, if you guys are taking time off to take your child to disney?
> 
> Sorry if it was confusing! haha!



LOL - no - just wanted to make sure I was answering right.  You live there in Florida?  Not sure how far away you are.  I think most of us are coming from out of state - I have also read where some of you (CP interns) are coming alone without parents.  I guess depending on finances, work vacations, etc. there is no right or wrong procedure.  Alone, both or one parents - whatever works.


----------



## grlwonder

AnnaS said:


> LOL - no - just wanted to make sure I was answering right.  You live there in Florida?  Not sure how far away you are.  I think most of us are coming from out of state - I have also read where some of you (CP interns) are coming alone without parents.  I guess depending on finances, work vacations, etc. there is no right or wrong procedure.  Alone, both or one parents - whatever works.



I live three hours away from Disney. I don't have my license, which is why my parents are going to take me there. 

I guess my dad could take the day off in the morning and drive back the same day, I don't want him to miss work. 

But thanks for help!


----------



## Yvette563

grlwonder said:


> Hey there! I'm not a parent, but I am asking this question that my mom wants to know and I want to hear what other parents are doing to help their kids who are doing the dcp.
> 
> I got accepted for spring advantage and I just paid my fee and I have to pick an arrival date. Right now the only choices I see are two days for January and two dates for February and they are all on the weekday.
> 
> What my mom and I would like to know is what are you guys doing to prepare for taking your child to Disney when it comes to think such as work?




 grlwonder, 

I am flying out to Florida with my daughter who checks in on Jan 7th. My husband is also taking time off while I'm out there with her but he is staying home with our other children. A few of my daughters roomates will be flying out and checking in alone because their parents aren't able to either take the time off or afford the outrageous plane tickets. There honestly isn't an right or wrong way, it's just whatever makes you and your parents feel comfortable.


----------



## AnnaS

grlwonder said:


> I live three hours away from Disney. I don't have my license, which is why my parents are going to take me there.
> 
> I guess my dad could take the day off in the morning and drive back the same day, I don't want him to miss work.
> 
> But thanks for help!



Would your mom be able to take you?  Then again, I know I would rather go with hubby - he is my gps, etc.  They can leave early and drop you off and head back.  Good luck!! 

I hope all you guys help each other out one way or another.


----------



## jmqidoc

HI there.. personally I would not miss being there for my daughter on this part of her journey.  I know for many it is not only financially difficult but could also be difficult for work especially if they are not able to take the time off.  We will be flying in on Saturday evening. Her checkin is Monday. I was lucky enough to get our flights with AirMilage.  For us.. we will be staying at one of the Value Resorts.  To fly in and get transportation to hotel will save us some $$.  I will be staying till Wednesday. I will be renting a car on one of the days to help her with grocery shopping or such. Monday is her checking.. Tuesday I will reserve that day for her to spend moving in and acquainting herself with roommates.  I really dont thing she will need me past Monday.. but I will be there just in case.. I know my daughter well enough and know she will enjoy the time we spend before her program.  I am self employed and am taking the three days off from work.  Yes I am losing $$ in taking time off.. but for me its easily fixed.  I will just work a bit harder a few days after I return.    
Grlwonder... if your father is unable to stay once he gets you there that is ok.  Parents are not needed other than for the Parental Bank shopping for first groceries and such.  If you need to stay a night before the day of checkin there is a Hotel just across the street of Vistaway.  Many CP's stay there the night before and walk across the street to line up on checking day.  Once the line starts moving and you are processing.. Parents and familymembers/friends can either leave or stay in a designated area.  
If you are concerned with the necessity of your parents "having" to stay for Disney reasons, no worries.  Once you sign in you have transportation to the places Disney related such as casting and apartments.  Only thing you will need transportation for would be grocery shopping.  You might be lucky and meet some CP's willing to help with transportation to a store.  
I hope this helps.. I know it is difficult to figure out how to do this all.  And I agree.. it is for many of us.. financially challenging.. but.. ohmy.. You Got In... 
Keep the magic going.. dont sweat about the how to's it all falls into place..


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

grlwonder said:


> I live three hours away from Disney. I don't have my license, which is why my parents are going to take me there.
> 
> I guess my dad could take the day off in the morning and drive back the same day, I don't want him to miss work.
> 
> But thanks for help!


Hello!

The simplest way would be your Dad or Mum giving you a ride down to Lake Buena Vista (The Walt Disney World Property) to the housing complex to Vista Way where a majority of the Check-ins are.

Since your available arrival dates are in January, that should be more than enough time for him to communicate it to his place of business. About 3 months notice, give or take.

I'm sure he'd also love to see his daughter off, and spend some time with you as well.

I'd recommend just talking with him as most arrival dates, no matter what, are going to be on a weekday. They usually fall on a Monday or Tuesday, depending on your program. No weekends, unfortunately due to viable reasons. Inform him of everything and just ask what works best from him.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## grlwonder

I really appreciate all the help! We are working on trying to see if we can stay the night before check-in. My mom wouldn't like to drive me to the dcp since she doesn't like driving alone, and yeah my dad is her gps haha! My dad is trying to get time off in advance, so hopefully everything works out fine.

Thanks again!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

grlwonder said:


> I really appreciate all the help! We are working on trying to see if we can stay the night before check-in. My mom wouldn't like to drive me to the dcp since she doesn't like driving alone, and yeah my dad is her gps haha! My dad is trying to get time off in advance, so hopefully everything works out fine.
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't know if you've looked at hotel locations quite yet, but most CP's stay at the Sunspree since it's a walk away from Vista Way.

I'd personally go with one of the Disney Property Hotels, if you can get a reservation in time. The most popular that I've heard of is the Value Resorts, mainly the Pop Century Resort. Art of Animation is pretty neat as well since it's the newest. Makes one night memorable, really. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Brockdancer

Lori-n-NY said:


> My daughter was accepted for Spring Advantage 2013 for attractions. She will be going to the character/dancer audition on Oct 15. Her dream role is dancing in a parade but ultimate dream is being the green light up dragonfly in the Electric Light parade at MK.   She will be thrilled with whatever role she gets.
> 
> Her program dates are Jan 7 thru Aug 2. (207 days in case you were wondering -DD told me that )
> 
> She has met some roommates thru facebook and they have weekly skype dates and really seem to get along great. Only downside I see is there is 8 of them. They are hoping to get a 4 bedroom apartment in Chatham.
> 
> We are flying down on Jan 3 to spend a day or two in the parks and then do some shopping before check in day. We are staying at Art of Animation Resort but may switch to Pop Century if and when the annual pass discount comes out. I will be flying home Jan 9.
> 
> I requested to join the parents facebook page and hope to chat with all the new DCP parents there too.



Hi Lori!
I was tickled to read your post, as our daughters must have tried out together in Saratoga Springs! My daughter was accepted into the college program five days ago and received a performer offer last night. It's very exciting, but there are a whole lot of considerations to hammer out in a short period of time. It sounds like you and your daughter have most of that figured out already. It your daughter would like to connect with someone else relatively local (and /or there are other New Yorkers reading this), I'm certain that my daughter would enjoy that too.
Best wishes to you both--and anyone else reading this as well!


----------



## carol-lamb

My daughter was accepted for Spring 2013 - attractions.  She arrives Jan. 28th.  There are so many things to take into consideration before that.  We are still deciding on how we are getting her down there.  She really wants her car and her dad has a connection to have it shipped down there.  We would all fly down together and then her dad and I would fly home.  It is kind of expensive, but my husband is trying to avoid having to make the drive down from Michigan in the winter.  She has a girlfriend who is planning on subletting her apartment for the four months she will be gone from school.  That will certainly help financially.  Now she is deciding on what she want to do with respect to finding a roommate.  She is so excited and I am so happy that she is doing the college program.


----------



## jking6

My daughter is currently in the DCP and loves it. She is in an apartment with 6 other girls. I love the fact that it is a gated area. While she was there one girl termed early on and a new room mate moved in. recenly another girl termed due to medical reasons so thats why only 7 in apartment now. I truly reccommend them having a car if possible. 5 out of the 7 have a car. busing is okay but you have to leave at least an hour early to get to work some earlier if depending on the park. My daughter had to catch a bus i hour early or a 7 mile ride to HS. she drives herself now on a regular basic.
When I took my daughter down we drove as far a VA and took the Autotrain from there. It was awesome they loaded her car right on and for 3 of us with the car it was $433.00 which I thought was not to bad considering it included snacks, dinner and breakfast in the morning. She does photopass at HS.
Her hours are getting crazy as we are nearing the holidays. in the next few weeks her hours have increased to 11 1/4 one day and another day she has to work from 9am to 10:15.
If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. There has been a few rough days must she keeps saying I miss home but at the same time I love it here! They do have one roommate that none of the girls get along with very well. she is very hot tempered and butts heads with all of them. I think she has made at least 4 of them cry at one time or another. But the others stick together and for the most part have a great time.


----------



## Andtototoo

carol-lamb said:


> My daughter was accepted for Spring 2013 - attractions.  She arrives Jan. 28th.  There are so many things to take into consideration before that.  We are still deciding on how we are getting her down there.  She really wants her car and her dad has a connection to have it shipped down there.  We would all fly down together and then her dad and I would fly home.  It is kind of expensive, but my husband is trying to avoid having to make the drive down from Michigan in the winter.  She has a girlfriend who is planning on subletting her apartment for the four months she will be gone from school.  That will certainly help financially.  Now she is deciding on what she want to do with respect to finding a roommate.  She is so excited and I am so happy that she is doing the college program.



Last time, we drove down from Wisconsin. It took us two days. We had some time off flexibility from our jobs, so we had planned on leaving early if the weather forecast for later on was bad. As it happened, last winter was a non-event, so we left three days before her check-in date (just to give us some wiggle room). Then we brought her to check-in, waited around, took her and one roommate to lunch and went to the airport.


----------



## mynameisnobody

My daughter was finally accepted for Spring Advantage 2013 this past Monday. It was her third attempt applying. She had her interview in Sep and has had her share of ups and downs with each pending email that she received. In fact she had just received the latest "pending, please be patient" email on Friday, then the acceptance email on Monday. She will be in Transportation which was kind of a surprise because it's not something we had really thought of previously. Her start arrival date is Feb 11. I'll be driving her from Dallas. I'll have her car on a trailer behind my truck. 

A couple of questions. 
For those that have lived offsite how well has that worked out? What is the maximum distance that you drive or would be willing to drive? My daughter's boyfriend just transferred to Orlando this fall and is living in Winter Park. That seems like a bit of a haul every day and I'm just not sure it's the best thing given the extra wear and tear on the car and the gas costs. They're not making anybody rich in the CP. 

Now a question about roles. Those that have been in Transportation, what duties have you been assigned? I'm really just curious, we've speculated on what the possibilities could be given the variety of transportation modes there are at WDW. It'd be nice to know if there is a particular area they tend to put CP participants in or if it runs the gamut. 

Mike


----------



## mckennerk

mynameisnobody said:


> My daughter was finally accepted for Spring Advantage 2013 this past Monday. It was her third attempt applying. She had her interview in Sep and has had her share of ups and downs with each pending email that she received. In fact she had just received the latest "pending, please be patient" email on Friday, then the acceptance email on Monday. She will be in Transportation which was kind of a surprise because it's not something we had really thought of previously. Her start arrival date is Feb 11. I'll be driving her from Dallas. I'll have her car on a trailer behind my truck.
> 
> A couple of questions.
> For those that have lived offsite how well has that worked out? What is the maximum distance that you drive or would be willing to drive? My daughter's boyfriend just transferred to Orlando this fall and is living in Winter Park. That seems like a bit of a haul every day and I'm just not sure it's the best thing given the extra wear and tear on the car and the gas costs. They're not making anybody rich in the CP.
> 
> Now a question about roles. Those that have been in Transportation, what duties have you been assigned? I'm really just curious, we've speculated on what the possibilities could be given the variety of transportation modes there are at WDW. It'd be nice to know if there is a particular area they tend to put CP participants in or if it runs the gamut.
> 
> Mike



The only thing about living off property is what is the point? She could honestly apply for any job at Disney and make more money while living with her boyfriend. The point of the program is to live in the apartments, go to events and be with other college students. I think it's the entire package that makes the program so great. She would not be allowed to go to the programs offered (they are paid for through fees of residents), and would not even be allowed to sleep over in the apartments if she did make friends. If she lived with her boyfriend it would really just be living with her boyfriend and working a minimum wage job. She should stay on property with everyone! She'll have so much fun and really get the most out of the amazing experience 

ps. winter park is like 40 minutes away! traffic can be a nightmare too


----------



## Praise2Him

mynameisnobody said:


> My daughter's boyfriend just transferred to Orlando this fall and is living in Winter Park. That seems like a bit of a haul every day and I'm just not sure it's the best thing given the extra wear and tear on the car and the gas costs. They're not making anybody rich in the CP.



Congratulations to your daughter! 

Winter Park is a good 45 minute drive and it's also toll roads, which can add up fast! I'd recommend that she live onsite, and then after her program she could decide to stay on as seasonal or part time, or whatever and move then. She'll know more about the area, the best back roads and shortcuts, etc!


----------



## justwonderful

> My daughter was accepted for Spring 2013 - attractions. She arrives Jan. 28th. There are so many things to take into consideration before that. We are still deciding on how we are getting her down there. She really wants her car and her dad has a connection to have it shipped down there. We would all fly down together and then her dad and I would fly home. It is kind of expensive, but my husband is trying to avoid having to make the drive down from Michigan in the winter. She has a girlfriend who is planning on subletting her apartment for the four months she will be gone from school. That will certainly help financially. Now she is deciding on what she want to do with respect to finding a roommate. She is so excited and I am so happy that she is doing the college program./QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not sure I did the "quote" correctly, but Carol, my daughter is also arriving on January 28 and we live in Chicago, so not terribly far from you.  I wonder if we'll all meet up down there.  My daughter will be in a "Wellness" apartment because she's not yet 21 (she's 20) - what about yours?


----------



## carol-lamb

> I'm not sure I did the "quote" correctly, but Carol, my daughter is also arriving on January 28 and we live in Chicago, so not terribly far from you.  I wonder if we'll all meet up down there.  My daughter will be in a "Wellness" apartment because she's not yet 21 (she's 20) - what about yours?



My daughter recently changed her arrival date to the 29th because she was having a hard time finding other girls with her original date of the 28th on some Facebook group where you try and find roommates.  As soon as she changed her date, she was contracted by another girl her age and they decided to room together.  They have since added two other girls.  They will be in a wellness apartment too because my daughter is only 20.  She won't be 21 until the middle of August.


----------



## AnnaS

carol-lamb said:


> My daughter recently changed her arrival date to the 29th because she was having a hard time finding other girls with her original date of the 28th on some Facebook group where you try and find roommates.  As soon as she changed her date, she was contracted by another girl her age and they decided to room together.  They have since added two other girls.  They will be in a wellness apartment too because my daughter is only 20.  She won't be 21 until the middle of August.



Do you mind giving me the link to fb for my daughter - thank you.  When do they choose wellness and non-wellness?


----------



## Joanna71985

AnnaS said:


> Do you mind giving me the link to fb for my daughter - thank you.  When do they choose wellness and non-wellness?



Anyone under 21 is automatically places in Wellness. For those 21+, they go into Non-Wellness (unless they request to go in a Wellness apartment).


----------



## AnnaS

Joanna71985 said:


> Anyone under 21 is automatically places in Wellness. For those 21+, they go into Non-Wellness (unless they request to go in a Wellness apartment).



Thank you.  I won't need to remember this  since she will be automatically placed in Wellness.


----------



## justwonderful

carol-lamb said:


> My daughter recently changed her arrival date to the 29th because she was having a hard time finding other girls with her original date of the 28th on some Facebook group where you try and find roommates.  As soon as she changed her date, she was contracted by another girl her age and they decided to room together.  They have since added two other girls.  They will be in a wellness apartment too because my daughter is only 20.  She won't be 21 until the middle of August.



Oh - that's good for her!  I don't think that my daughter has even thought about roommates yet.  Hopefully that Disney matching plan will come through for her.  She's going to be a lifeguard, and there were only two dates the lifeguards could choose from, so maybe we'll bump into some lifeguards checking in that day.  In any event, best of luck to you and your daughter -- it will be great!


----------



## babyrich

My niece will arrive on Jan. 15, her mother and I will be moving her down, does anyone know if she can rent a TV when she gets there? I dont mean from Disney but if there is a local Rent-a-Center.

We will buy one if she has to; but thats just more stuff to take home.


----------



## ltlmiracle

Disney does not supply t.v.'s. Unless she gets a roommate who already has one, she will either need to rent one or buy one.  My hubby went together with his roommates and they all chipped in and got a cheap one at Walmart. That way it would only cost about 25.00 a person.


----------



## AnnaS

My dd also checks in on the 15th.  We are taking my son's old (flat screen) tv since he now bought a 42" one.  The only thing is we can't find the pedastal (sp?).  My ds had it mounted on the wall.  Can she put this in the bedroom if someone else has one in the living room?
TIA


----------



## Joanna71985

AnnaS said:


> My dd also checks in on the 15th.  We are taking my son's old (flat screen) tv since he now bought a 42" one.  The only thing is we can't find the pedastal (sp?).  My ds had it mounted on the wall.  Can she put this in the bedroom if someone else has one in the living room?
> TIA



She can have the tv in the bedroom, but it won't be able to be mounted on the wall


----------



## AnnaS

Joanna71985 said:


> She can have the tv in the bedroom, but it won't be able to be mounted on the wall



Thank you!!!


----------



## wisblue

What is the checkout date in January for the 2012 fall and fall advantage programs?


----------



## yellowjacket22

I believe the check out date is January 2.


----------



## carol-lamb

I am wondering if there is a facebook group for parents of students participating in the college program?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmqidoc

Hi my daughter and myself started a Parents FB for Spring/Advantage 2013. 
Link:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/430218563680184/


----------



## carol-lamb

jmqidoc said:


> Hi my daughter and myself started a Parents FB for Spring/Advantage 2013.
> Link:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/430218563680184/



Thanks for replying. I went ahead and requested to join the group. My daughter reports on January 29th for the Spring College Program. Her role will be attractions.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

My daughter just finished her Fall 2012 CP stay and is extending until May 2013.  Her experience was wonderful and I thought I would just post a little about her experience.  She ended up working attractions at Animal Kingdom's Kilimanjaro Safari.  She really liked the people she worked with but the attraction itself was high stress sometimes because I guess a lot of people get removed or fired for safety violations while driving the trucks.  However, she managed to make it through without any safety violations and really liked all of her managers.  The only part she didn't like were rude guests.  I can't believe some of the things people say to the cm's.  She actually had someone tell her on Christmas day that she ruined their kid's Christmas because she wouldn't let them in the FP line when they didn't have a FP and told her if she refused, they were going to call a manager and "get her in trouble"!  Luckily her manager was right there and overheard everything. 

She had a 3 bedroom apartment in Patterson with 5 other roommates.  Amazingly, they all got along really well and no one left early.  She has had such a great experience, she wants to stay.  She is actually considering living there permanently after she is done with the cp program.  She wants to establish residency and then finish college in Florida.  I guess we will see if that changes in May.  Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## DianeV

I'm curious about something as I have seen others extend too. Does that mean no college for a year basically? I just wonder about it being a 'college' program but some kids end up not going for a whole year (unless they are doing some online classes)

I assume they will add extra credits along the way or graduate a little late?





momof3poohlovers said:


> My daughter just finished her Fall 2012 CP stay and is extending until May 2013.  Her experience was wonderful and I thought I would just post a little about her experience.  She ended up working attractions at Animal Kingdom's Kilimanjaro Safari.  She really liked the people she worked with but the attraction itself was high stress sometimes because I guess a lot of people get removed or fired for safety violations while driving the trucks.  However, she managed to make it through without any safety violations and really liked all of her managers.  The only part she didn't like were rude guests.  I can't believe some of the things people say to the cm's.  She actually had someone tell her on Christmas day that she ruined their kid's Christmas because she wouldn't let them in the FP line when they didn't have a FP and told her if she refused, they were going to call a manager and "get her in trouble"!  Luckily her manager was right there and overheard everything.
> 
> She had a 3 bedroom apartment in Patterson with 5 other roommates.  Amazingly, they all got along really well and no one left early.  She has had such a great experience, she wants to stay.  She is actually considering living there permanently after she is done with the cp program.  She wants to establish residency and then finish college in Florida.  I guess we will see if that changes in May.  Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## momof3poohlovers

DianeV said:


> I'm curious about something as I have seen others extend too. Does that mean no college for a year basically? I just wonder about it being a 'college' program but some kids end up not going for a whole year (unless they are doing some online classes)
> 
> I assume they will add extra credits along the way or graduate a little late?



I believe most kids who extend just end up taking the year off and graduate a year later.  In her case, she took an online class this fall and could again through the spring but she is going to take a break because she wants to establish residency in Florida and transfer to a college there.  She wants to be a zoologist and they have a great program in Gainsville I believe that she wants to attend but it's not affordable if she is not a resident.  If she continues going to school here, she won't be able to establish residency.  Her plan right now is to continue in the cp for now, then in May try and work PT or FT for Disney or wherever she can find a job until she can establish residency.  I believe she will have to work at least a year, not in the cp before she can establish it.  After she does, she will attend school and work PT.  She has always wanted to live in Florida and her boyfriend is there with her so my guess is once she graduates, her and her boyfriend will get married and stay there.


----------



## AnnaS

momof3poohlovers said:


> My daughter just finished her Fall 2012 CP stay and is extending until May 2013.  Her experience was wonderful and I thought I would just post a little about her experience.  She ended up working attractions at Animal Kingdom's Kilimanjaro Safari.  She really liked the people she worked with but the attraction itself was high stress sometimes because I guess a lot of people get removed or fired for safety violations while driving the trucks.  However, she managed to make it through without any safety violations and really liked all of her managers.  The only part she didn't like were rude guests.  I can't believe some of the things people say to the cm's.  She actually had someone tell her on Christmas day that she ruined their kid's Christmas because she wouldn't let them in the FP line when they didn't have a FP and told her if she refused, they were going to call a manager and "get her in trouble"!  Luckily her manager was right there and overheard everything.
> 
> She had a 3 bedroom apartment in Patterson with 5 other roommates.  Amazingly, they all got along really well and no one left early.  She has had such a great experience, she wants to stay.  She is actually considering living there permanently after she is done with the cp program.  She wants to establish residency and then finish college in Florida.  I guess we will see if that changes in May.  Let me know if you have any questions!



I am happy to read that your daughter had a great experience.  I hope my dd does too since she is so looking forward to this.  I also hope none of the kids get sent home because of anyone else's action - from I read.  I hope they are not homesick and everyone has a great experience because not all the stories I hear are rosy.

We leave soon to drive her down!!!

Some people on the fb list are asking if someone does not have a car, where do the "kids" leave their luggage while checking in?  Does anyone know.  TIA.


----------



## goofy4tink

AnnaS said:


> I am happy to read that your daughter had a great experience.  I hope my dd does too since she is so looking forward to this.  I also hope none of the kids get sent home because of anyone else's action - from I read.  I hope they are not homesick and everyone has a great experience because not all the stories I hear are rosy.
> 
> We leave soon to drive her down!!!
> 
> Some people on the fb list are asking if someone does not have a car, where do the "kids" leave their luggage while checking in?  Does anyone know.  TIA.



Most of the issues at AK, and the safari ride in particular, are driver issues. They all know the rules. The rules are in place for a reason...guest safety. I know of one very good CM that got moved from that job because she 'broke' the rules, but she felt that her guests' safety was more important than the 'rule'. But, she was removed from that job and placed elsewhere.
I also have heard horror stories from CMs about guest behavior. It is just mind boggling what guests will say and do. My dd is looking forward to doing the CP right after she graduates...at least she has been going to WDW since she was 5, and knows a lot of CMs (gotta love the social networking sites!!), so she knows full well what guests try to get away with.

Dd has wanted to do the CP for years...has looked forward to going to college so she can add that. But, we won't let her do it until she is a senior!! If they ever offered her  a job after completion of her stint, there is no way she would go back to school!!! So, she will apply in her senior year, and be ready to go right after graduation!!! Then, if she wants to, she can stay down there and work.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

goofy4tink said:


> Most of the issues at AK, and the safari ride in particular, are driver issues. They all know the rules. The rules are in place for a reason...guest safety. I know of one very good CM that got moved from that job because she 'broke' the rules, but she felt that her guests' safety was more important than the 'rule'. But, she was removed from that job and placed elsewhere.
> I also have heard horror stories from CMs about guest behavior. It is just mind boggling what guests will say and do. My dd is looking forward to doing the CP right after she graduates...at least she has been going to WDW since she was 5, and knows a lot of CMs (gotta love the social networking sites!!), so she knows full well what guests try to get away with.
> 
> Dd has wanted to do the CP for years...has looked forward to going to college so she can add that. But, we won't let her do it until she is a senior!! If they ever offered her  a job after completion of her stint, there is no way she would go back to school!!! So, she will apply in her senior year, and be ready to go right after graduation!!! Then, if she wants to, she can stay down there and work.



You are correct about about most cm's losing their job or being transferred on the Safari due to driver issues.  I know my DD said there are so many rules and it was hard to drive that big truck and get it perfectly lined up at the dock.  My DD extended but asked to be transferred because she always felt nervous that she would do something wrong.  She just found out she will be working right next door driving the train to the Pagani Forest.   I would guess it is just as safety conscious as her first job but she thinks she was placed there because she didn't receive any safety violations.

I don't know about where they can keep the luggage.  I would assume they have a place somewhere where they check in.  We rented a car so I am not sure.


----------



## Wishes Count

AnnaS said:


> Some people on the fb list are asking if someone does not have a car, where do the "kids" leave their luggage while checking in?  Does anyone know.  TIA.



If I remember correctly there is a large tent where you can leave your luggage while you wait in line to check in.


----------



## AnnaS

Wishes Count said:


> If I remember correctly there is a large tent where you can leave your luggage while you wait in line to check in.



Thank you - will pass the info. on.


----------



## Andtototoo

.


----------



## AnnaS

Andtototoo said:


> The kids my dd knew who were termed were for largely preventable reasons:
> 
> 1. Showing up late repeatedly.
> 2. Showing up hungover and therefore not being "perky" enough.
> 3. Working in food service and eating the food (stealing).
> 4. Having alcohol in the wellness apartments.
> 5. Being on the "party bus" when the driver called Disney and complained about the behavior of the CPers on the bus. The head of the CP came out and fired everyone who was on the party bus. No exceptions. If you were on the bus and not drunk and not causing trouble, it was too bad so sad. So.. do not go on the party bus.
> 6. Not being able to handle the job. My dd worked with one girl who had been transferred from a job in Attractions to Custodial and for whatever reason, couldn't handle the work. She was terminated.
> 7/. Underage drinking.
> 
> I will say that the girls got away with underage drinking more than the boys because the security team was comprised largely of men. So my dd's roommate who was a very cute girl and who was caught coming home drunk as a skunk several times was never termed because security never reported her.




Thank you.  Will pass this info. on to her.


----------



## miss missy

Hi all!!

Sub'in to this thread... my DD is doing the Spring/adv CP  we are heading down for a week of Disney alone... then she checks in on Feb 4th 

Now to read read read about this some more


----------



## miss missy

jmqidoc said:


> Hi my daughter and myself started a Parents FB for Spring/Advantage 2013.
> Link:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/430218563680184/



I requested to join this FB group   DD starts Feb 4th.


----------



## AnnaS

Curious what the last check-in date is for this term.


----------



## madge

AnnaS said:
			
		

> Curious what the last check-in date is for this term.



I think it's early February - 4th or 5th, maybe? DS is January 28, and I know he isn't the last group, but he's close.


----------



## AnnaS

madge said:


> I think it's early February - 4th or 5th, maybe? DS is January 28, and I know he isn't the last group, but he's close.



Thank you.


----------



## Dizbabe

momof3poohlovers said:


> My daughter just finished her Fall 2012 CP stay and is extending until May 2013.  Her experience was wonderful and I thought I would just post a little about her experience.  She ended up working attractions at Animal Kingdom's Kilimanjaro Safari.  She really liked the people she worked with but the attraction itself was high stress sometimes because I guess a lot of people get removed or fired for safety violations while driving the trucks.  However, she managed to make it through without any safety violations and really liked all of her managers.  The only part she didn't like were rude guests.  I can't believe some of the things people say to the cm's.  She actually had someone tell her on Christmas day that she ruined their kid's Christmas because she wouldn't let them in the FP line when they didn't have a FP and told her if she refused, they were going to call a manager and "get her in trouble"!  Luckily her manager was right there and overheard everything.
> 
> She had a 3 bedroom apartment in Patterson with 5 other roommates.  Amazingly, they all got along really well and no one left early.  She has had such a great experience, she wants to stay.  She is actually considering living there permanently after she is done with the cp program.  She wants to establish residency and then finish college in Florida.  I guess we will see if that changes in May.  Let me know if you have any questions!



Wow - I couldn't help but comment here - my DD was also a CP during the fall of 12. She also lived in the Patterson Apts. and she also worked at Disney's Animal Kingdom at the Kilimanjaro Safari. She loved being there and really enjoyed being a CP! I am sure our DD's would know each other working at the same attraction! So glad your DD had such a wonderful experience that she is staying! My DD had a tough decision to make but she signed a contract to go back and work this coming summer! We will see what happens! I hope all will go well with your daughter this semester as well!


----------



## miss missy

madge said:


> I think it's early February - 4th or 5th, maybe? DS is January 28, and I know he isn't the last group, but he's close.



My DD checks in Monday Feb 4th. I believe that is the last day.


----------



## tripletots

momof3poohlovers said:


> My daughter just finished her Fall 2012 CP stay and is extending until May 2013.  Her experience was wonderful and I thought I would just post a little about her experience.  She ended up working attractions at Animal Kingdom's Kilimanjaro Safari.  She really liked the people she worked with but the attraction itself was high stress sometimes because I guess a lot of people get removed or fired for safety violations while driving the trucks.  However, she managed to make it through without any safety violations and really liked all of her managers.  The only part she didn't like were rude guests.  I can't believe some of the things people say to the cm's.  She actually had someone tell her on Christmas day that she ruined their kid's Christmas because she wouldn't let them in the FP line when they didn't have a FP and told her if she refused, they were going to call a manager and "get her in trouble"!  Luckily her manager was right there and overheard everything.
> 
> She had a 3 bedroom apartment in Patterson with 5 other roommates.  Amazingly, they all got along really well and no one left early.  She has had such a great experience, she wants to stay.  She is actually considering living there permanently after she is done with the cp program.  She wants to establish residency and then finish college in Florida.  I guess we will see if that changes in May.  Let me know if you have any questions!



My daughter checked in on Jan 7.  She is working DAK Kilimanjaro Safari.  She also lives in Patterson with 5 other girls!  She is scheduled to leave in May as well unless she extends until August. 

She says it is stressful and people can be rude. That really surprised her.


----------



## jobro912

My son has been on the CP mailing list since about 7th grade. We are former DVC Members...UGH! Yes, I sold.   He has been to WDW 35ish times.  He is finally in college, and this will be his first time to apply.  Not real sure he will get past the Web Based Interview...he has applied for other jobs that require this, and has never gotten past it.  We have been You Tubing and Googling up a storm though trying to figure out how to answer the thing. His role preferences are Character, Attractions, then he doesn't really care. He has spoken to CPers who have told him that Custodial CPs seem to have a really good time, so he is open to that. He has 2 friends from school on Spring 13 CP as we speak. I have told him to check with them about details...ie Financial Aid and Scholarships...maintaining enrollment, etc. Fortunately he is at a school that is very connected to the College Program, so those things should probably be non-issues.  So away we go...Almost time to apply for Fall 13 CP. Fingers, Toes, Eyes, etc crossed. 
John


----------



## AnnaS

jobro912 said:


> My son has been on the CP mailing list since about 7th grade. We are former DVC Members...UGH! Yes, I sold.   He has been to WDW 35ish times.  He is finally in college, and this will be his first time to apply.  Not real sure he will get past the Web Based Interview...he has applied for other jobs that require this, and has never gotten past it.  We have been You Tubing and Googling up a storm though trying to figure out how to answer the thing. His role preferences are Character, Attractions, then he doesn't really care. He has spoken to CPers who have told him that Custodial CPs seem to have a really good time, so he is open to that. He has 2 friends from school on Spring 13 CP as we speak. I have told him to check with them about details...ie Financial Aid and Scholarships...maintaining enrollment, etc. Fortunately he is at a school that is very connected to the College Program, so those things should probably be non-issues.  So away we go...Almost time to apply for Fall 13 CP. Fingers, Toes, Eyes, etc crossed.
> John



Good luck to your son - John. Keep us posted.  My dd is in custodial and so far we have heard great things about the role - they get to move around.....too


----------



## momof3poohlovers

Dizbabe said:


> Wow - I couldn't help but comment here - my DD was also a CP during the fall of 12. She also lived in the Patterson Apts. and she also worked at Disney's Animal Kingdom at the Kilimanjaro Safari. She loved being there and really enjoyed being a CP! I am sure our DD's would know each other working at the same attraction! So glad your DD had such a wonderful experience that she is staying! My DD had a tough decision to make but she signed a contract to go back and work this coming summer! We will see what happens! I hope all will go well with your daughter this semester as well!



Sorry I am just getting to post.  We just got back from WDW yesterday.  Anyway, I am sure they would know each other.  I think they were a really tight group.  My DD's name is Christina, maybe she will recognize the name.    She loved working the Safari but wanted to try something else and got stuck with the Wildlife Express Train (at least I think that's what it is called) this session.  She doesn't like it nearly as much and tries to pick up shifts often at the Safari. That is really cool that your DD may be going back.  My DD may go seasonal but she will most likely be coming back to CA to finish school.  Who knows though, she changes her mind daily!


----------



## momof3poohlovers

tripletots said:


> My daughter checked in on Jan 7.  She is working DAK Kilimanjaro Safari.  She also lives in Patterson with 5 other girls!  She is scheduled to leave in May as well unless she extends until August.
> 
> She says it is stressful and people can be rude. That really surprised her.



It's funny, those are the exact words that my daughter used to describe it too but she also loved the people she worked with and her managers.  My DD is working right next to it this session at the Wildlife Express Train but still picks up shifts from time to time at the Safari's.  My DD's name is Christina, maybe she knows her?  Hopefully she will enjoy her job as much as my DD did!


----------



## stitchlovestink

AnnaS said:


> Good luck to your son - John. Keep us posted.  My dd is in custodial and so far we have heard great things about the role - they get to move around.....too



Hi,
this is my first post to this thread...
My DD is down at WDW right now on the extended program in Custodial. She got stuck at a resort and is miserable. she heard how much fun custodial was in the parks but we never thought about the fact that they might put them at resorts.  She is at DVC resorts and she said there are hardly any guests so there is very little guest interaction and it is just TOO quiet.  She has seriously thought about leaving because she is that miserable and when she went to Casting and talked to them about moving and they said 'NO' if they moved her they would have a line outside the door and around the corner wanting the same thing.  So.... sigh... she is dealing with loooong miserable boring days.  Not at all what she was expecting.  Just a heads up for those going into custodial that it is possible to get a resort.  We NEVER expected that!!


----------



## AnnaS

stitchlovestink said:


> Hi,
> this is my first post to this thread...
> My DD is down at WDW right now on the extended program in Custodial. She got stuck at a resort and is miserable. she heard how much fun custodial was in the parks but we never thought about the fact that they might put them at resorts.  She is at DVC resorts and she said there are hardly any guests so there is very little guest interaction and it is just TOO quiet.  She has seriously thought about leaving because she is that miserable and when she went to Casting and talked to them about moving and they said 'NO' if they moved her they would have a line outside the door and around the corner wanting the same thing.  So.... sigh... she is dealing with loooong miserable boring days.  Not at all what she was expecting.  Just a heads up for those going into custodial that it is possible to get a resort.  We NEVER expected that!!



That's funny - my dd did get CBR - at first I was worried and asked her if she was okay with it and she said yes.  Of course she would not know at the time she got it if she was fine with it.  It has been two weeks now and so far so good unless she is not telling me.  I think it might be better so she does not get sick of whatever park she would have gotten.  She has been enjoying the parks on her time off.  We actually just spoke yesterday - she has started to meet people - bus/bus stop great place and she was asking me how she puts her debit card on the computer (no cc).  A group of them are going to a concert in House of Blues, DTD and she needed to order her ticket for April.  

I hope your daughter makes the best of it and likes it.   She is there now til May?  Where is she?  I can see why they make it difficult for someone to leave one position and get another one.  There are thousands of CP kids there.  Keeping fingers crossed that both our dds are okay with their role.


----------



## edk35

stitchlovestink said:


> Hi,
> this is my first post to this thread...
> My DD is down at WDW right now on the extended program in Custodial. She got stuck at a resort and is miserable. she heard how much fun custodial was in the parks but we never thought about the fact that they might put them at resorts.  She is at DVC resorts and she said there are hardly any guests so there is very little guest interaction and it is just TOO quiet.  She has seriously thought about leaving because she is that miserable and when she went to Casting and talked to them about moving and they said 'NO' if they moved her they would have a line outside the door and around the corner wanting the same thing.  So.... sigh... she is dealing with loooong miserable boring days.  Not at all what she was expecting.  Just a heads up for those going into custodial that it is possible to get a resort.  We NEVER expected that!!



Tell her to HANG IN THERE and give it time.. My dd did the program this time last year. She had MANY UPS AND DOWNS while there for 5 months. She was sick several times.....lost weight, worked VERY LONG LATE hours at the Emporium in MK...missed us...missed her BF. HOWEVER....looking back...she is soooo glad she stuck it out. She almost self termed over Easter week and she she had less than 2 months left to go.  She has had a few doors already open for her because of being a part of the CP. Her roommate worked at POP I think in Quick Service....and even extended...so she was there a full year. She was not working in a park but she ended up meeting people at work and hanging out with them. THE CP is not all pixie dust and magic.....but there are FUN TIMES TO BE HAD. Just try and encourage her to work though it.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

stitchlovestink said:


> Hi,
> this is my first post to this thread...
> My DD is down at WDW right now on the extended program in Custodial. She got stuck at a resort and is miserable. she heard how much fun custodial was in the parks but we never thought about the fact that they might put them at resorts.  She is at DVC resorts and she said there are hardly any guests so there is very little guest interaction and it is just TOO quiet.  She has seriously thought about leaving because she is that miserable and when she went to Casting and talked to them about moving and they said 'NO' if they moved her they would have a line outside the door and around the corner wanting the same thing.  So.... sigh... she is dealing with loooong miserable boring days.  Not at all what she was expecting.  Just a heads up for those going into custodial that it is possible to get a resort.  We NEVER expected that!!



My DD's boyfriend had the same experience.  He ended up in Custodial at the Boardwalk Inn.  He did not like it and said it was very boring.  He usually worked from 4PM-12AM and mostly emptied trash cans around the parking lot and cleaned the pool.  He also had very little guest interaction and basically worked by himself all night.   Another bad part about working at a resort is if they want to go Seasonal, he was told, basically he had no chance because there are so few openings for Custodial at the Resort.  He did decide to extend but asked to be transferred and he was accepted and ended up at working Attractions at EPCOT working at Mission Space.  He is much happier there.  My only advice is stick it out and if she decides to extend, she can switch roles at that time.  I really hope it gets better for her!


----------



## jobro912

Welp...son made it through all the preliminary stuff...next up: Phone Interview


----------



## Shelly

Hoping everyone can help. I have been reading away but this thread is HUGE. so forgive me if this has been asked and answered. DD is applying for Fall advantage 2013. Her interview is Tuesday. I am so Jealous.
 My question is how many days will she need someone with her to get settled.
We live in IL. We want to visit her later on in the program. My inlaws live in florida and have offered to pick her up from the airport and check her in, help get things for her room etc. I don't want them to have to take to much time off of work so I am trying to get a handle on what days they will be needed.
 Also, I realize that when working there is a cm cafeteria. Does that cafeteria take Disney gift cards? Her b-day is coming up and everyone thought to give her disney gift cards to help with some of the food costs.
Thank you!


----------



## Traveliz

Shelly said:


> Hoping everyone can help. I have been reading away but this thread is HUGE. so forgive me if this has been asked and answered. DD is applying for Fall advantage 2013. Her interview is Tuesday. I am so Jealous.
> My question is how many days will she need someone with her to get settled.
> We live in IL. We want to visit her later on in the program. My inlaws live in florida and have offered to pick her up from the airport and check her in, help get things for her room etc. I don't want them to have to take to much time off of work so I am trying to get a handle on what days they will be needed.
> Also, I realize that when working there is a cm cafeteria. Does that cafeteria take Disney gift cards? Her b-day is coming up and everyone thought to give her disney gift cards to help with some of the food costs.
> Thank you!



Hmm I don't know about the gift cards - I know the Subway locations that are backstage do not take Subway gift cards though.  She will still use the Disney Gift cards though as she will be in and out of parks playing and will incur costs there throughout her program.

Liz


----------



## momof3poohlovers

Shelly said:


> Hoping everyone can help. I have been reading away but this thread is HUGE. so forgive me if this has been asked and answered. DD is applying for Fall advantage 2013. Her interview is Tuesday. I am so Jealous.
> My question is how many days will she need someone with her to get settled.
> We live in IL. We want to visit her later on in the program. My inlaws live in florida and have offered to pick her up from the airport and check her in, help get things for her room etc. I don't want them to have to take to much time off of work so I am trying to get a handle on what days they will be needed.
> Also, I realize that when working there is a cm cafeteria. Does that cafeteria take Disney gift cards? Her b-day is coming up and everyone thought to give her disney gift cards to help with some of the food costs.
> Thank you!



I will ask my dd tonight about the Disney gift cards but they could also give her some Walmart gift cards (not as fancy, I know ) as well.  My dd tends to go shopping there because it is less expensive than Publix.  PP is right though, she could always use the Disney gc's in the parks for other things or even to eat at some of the regular restaurants.  Also, your dd may not end up at a park, some cp's end up at resorts.


----------



## Shelly

Forgot that she could end up at a resort. Then where do they eat?

Also, anyone know the answer to my first question. How many days is it necessary for someone to be with her to help her for check in and such?


----------



## stitchlovestink

Shelly said:
			
		

> Forgot that she could end up at a resort. Then where do they eat?
> 
> Also, anyone know the answer to my first question. How many days is it necessary for someone to be with her to help her for check in and such?



Well honestly, they don't REALLY have to have someone come with them. MANY of the kids who came with my daughter's group came by themselves.  As long as they have the paperwork they need, that's what's important. I didn't go to check-in with my DD. She's 20. I was married at her age. I came with her in case she needed me (and we didn't feel it was safe for her to drive an older car 1k miles by herself when she got her license at a later age) but I figured it was time to try to let her do it on her own. If she needed help she could ask, but she did check-in and all just fine on her own. She had already found a roommate ahead of time on the internet and they had agreed about their meet up.  I guess to each his/her own. But I would say my stay was more to help her adjust to be away more than ANYTHING!
And as far as eating lunch...I would say it's gonna get expensive if she doesn't plan on taking sometthing most of the time unless you are supplementing her income.  They are making minimum wage and then to eat lunch out every day??  Wow??  Good luck to her!! The kids we talked to said they couldn't afford that.  My DD takes something microwaveable or the like every work day. They have an employee cafeteria where they can eat at the resorts...she cannot afford to buy lunch out everyday.  Good Luck to your DD!!


----------



## momof3poohlovers

stitchlovestink said:


> Well honestly, they don't REALLY have to have someone come with them. MANY of the kids who came with my daughter's group came by themselves.  As long as they have the paperwork they need, that's what's important. I didn't go to check-in with my DD. She's 20. I was married at her age. I came with her in case she needed me (and we didn't feel it was safe for her to drive an older car 1k miles by herself when she got her license at a later age) but I figured it was time to try to let her do it on her own. If she needed help she could ask, but she did check-in and all just fine on her own. She had already found a roommate ahead of time on the internet and they had agreed about their meet up.  I guess to each his/her own. But I would say my stay was more to help her adjust to be away more than ANYTHING!
> And as far as eating lunch...I would say it's gonna get expensive if she doesn't plan on taking sometthing most of the time unless you are supplementing her income.  They are making minimum wage and then to eat lunch out every day??  Wow??  Good luck to her!! The kids we talked to said they couldn't afford that.  My DD takes something microwaveable or the like every work day. They have an employee cafeteria where they can eat at the resorts...she cannot afford to buy lunch out everyday.  Good Luck to your DD!!



I completely agree.  My dd almost never eats out.  She works at DAK so if she did, it would be lunch because of the hours she works but she doesn't really make a lot of extra money to eat out often.  Her boyfriend used to work at the Boardwalk resort and he said he never ate there (it would have been dinner for him because of his hours).  I don't know if it had a cafeteria or not but the only meals he ate there were for special events where the employees were given a free meal.  I think they saved what little extra money they had left over for special things.  I'm sure your dd will figure it out though!  

As far as check in goes, your family could easily only just spend the morning of check-in getting her settled and then leave.  The PP's were right, there are many students there who are by themselves.  We came from CA so we were there for 5 days but other than the first day when she checked-in, she was busy doing things.  It is nice though if she doesn't have a car, for someone to take her shopping the day she checks-in for anything she might have forgotten or to get her started on groceries.  I hope she gets accepted and has a great time!


----------



## Shelly

Thanks everyone. I will post again when we get the decision.


----------



## Wishes Count

Gift cards for Walmart would be more helpful. There is a subway located inside walmart and down the street from the complexes. Depending on what complex she lives in there is a Walgreens, Wendy's, Chick Fil A. Lots of CPs will go to Steak n Shake, IHOP or Denny's late after work too.


I worked at a resort, and they have a cast cafeteria, but it was sort of far and I didn't really have the time to go. I had the same problem when I worked at EPCOT. There are break rooms that have vending machines, fridges and microwaves, and bringing your lunch will save you money anyway!


----------



## Shelly

anyone know if there is a limit on CM rooms. I mean can they book as many as they want as much as they want?


----------



## RobbiD

I flew down with my D (she shares a car with her sister, so she wasn't able to take it with her to Disney.) We flew down on a Saturday night, spent Sunday doing the big Target run for non-perishable supplies for the 5 months, then rode the monorail to all the hotels on that line, then walked around Downtown Disney. Monday (move in day) I dropped her off at Vista Way at 7am, picked her up after housing sign ups, took her to lunch, then dropped her back off to go to casting. During that time, I ran to Costco to get some food supplies she likes from there. After casting, I took her to Publix. Also to the outlets for shoes that fit the official Disney guidelines. 

I flew out Tuesday afternoon. We made it a nice mother/daughter trip. I wouldn't have felt the need to be there if she'd had a car, but I hated the idea of her having to buy all that stuff to get started and bringing it all back on the buses. Since she's lived on-campus for 2 1/2 years, I knew she could fend for herself. She's used the buses since she's been there to go to Publix, Walmart, and the mall.


----------



## Praise2Him

Shelly said:


> anyone know if there is a limit on CM rooms. I mean can they book as many as they want as much as they want?



There's a limit on Friends & Family rooms - I think 5 or 6 per year. As far as I know, no limit on rooms where the CM is staying in the room.


----------



## babyrich

My sister and I took my niece about a month ago.. On check in day she went by herself and met up with her roommates. After the apartment assigment, they went to casting. We met her at the apartment after that and all of us went to Walmart. We went back, unpacked the girls kitchen items, checked to make sure everything that was supposed to be in the apartment was and my sister and I left. 

We flew home the next day.  You dont need much time. If her grandparents live close by, they can drop her off and go home or they can wait int he parents area.  It can be a very long day of waiting depending on what time they get their apartment and go to casting.


----------



## Shelly

Very helpful everyone thank you. She had her phone interview today. Went well chatted for over half an hour. They asked her alot of questions about custodial so she was a little nervous that they planned to give her that, but it went well. Her top 2 were attractions and full service.


----------



## Yvette563

Shelly said:


> Very helpful everyone thank you. She had her phone interview today. Went well chatted for over half an hour. They asked her alot of questions about custodial so she was a little nervous that they planned to give her that, but it went well. Her top 2 were attractions and full service.



My daughter is in custodial and absolutely loves it. She has the freedom to move around and not be stuck in one location and gets plenty of guest interaction.. If your daughter happens to get custodial let her know it is considered one of the best roles. Hope she gets the role she wants but if she ends up in custodial she just may end up loving it.. Good Luck!


----------



## stitchlovestink

Yvette563 said:
			
		

> My daughter is in custodial and absolutely loves it. She has the freedom to move around and not be stuck in one location and gets plenty of guest interaction.. If your daughter happens to get custodial let her know it is considered one of the best roles. Hope she gets the role she wants but if she ends up in custodial she just may end up loving it.. Good Luck!



If she's custodial in a park she'll get lot's of guest interaction. BUT my DD got a resort and is miserable!  It's empty and boring and she says she only has about 2 hours worth of work for all 8 hours.  She's sorry she agreed to take custodial. She wishes she hadn't listed it as a choice as she never thought about being at a resort. So far the only interesting thing that has happened at the resort is George Kalogridis (the new president of WDW) came over to talk to her personally!!!  Apparently he is staying at her resort while waiting for his home! LOL!!  She's making it work but it's not 'fun' like she was hoping it was going to be...and she's worked other jobs and realizes what working entails so she wasn't totally clueless.... But she had just hoped it would be better than what it is especially after travelling SO far away from home to be at the Happiest Place on Earth. She wanted to pay forward what other CMs had done to make our trips so magical but doesn't feel like she really can hidden away where she doesn't really ever see a guest...


----------



## jobro912

Son's CP Interview is tomorrow at 4:15...so if he is the one being interviewed, why are the butterflies in my stomach??


----------



## DISshopkeeper

jobro912 said:


> Son's CP Interview is tomorrow at 4:15...so if he is the one being interviewed, why are the butterflies in my stomach??



Fingers crossed for you!  My DD didn't even tell me she applied, 'cause she knew I would drive her crazy with questions and nervousness!


----------



## jobro912

DISshopkeeper said:


> Fingers crossed for you!  My DD didn't even tell me she applied, 'cause she knew I would drive her crazy with questions and nervousness!



Very Smart Young Lady...I am going to try really hard to leave him alone until after he is finished tomorrow...Then I want the scoop. LOL


----------



## stitchlovestink

Hi again...
Well I have been talking to DD pretty much every day at least by text and on the phone a minimum of every other day.  She seems to be doing better.  She told her roommates that she was thinking of leaving and most of them when crazy telling her she couldn't!! They would just miss her too much! 
She seems to have connected with a pair of other CMs at the resort. When they are working, it makes her days much more tolerable! LOL! She did have a really cool guest interaction the other day. She spent quite awhile talking to an older lady and that lady told her how much she reminded her of her granddaughter who had recently passed away (they even had the same name!)  The lady came back an hour later w/ a cupcake for DD saying how much more special she had made her day and she was the sweetest friendliest CM she'd ever met!! I think that really made DD feel equally as good!     because that's what she wanted to do!!  She wants a visit. She's still missing family, so I am headed down in exactly 4 weeks!!  She's excited and so Am I!!  I'm proud of her for trying to make the best of a not so easy situation!!  She's taking things one day at a time!


----------



## Ziggy

stitchlovestink said:


> Hi again...
> Well I have been talking to DD pretty much every day at least by text and on the phone a minimum of every other day.  She seems to be doing better.  She told her roommates that she was thinking of leaving and most of them when crazy telling her she couldn't!! They would just miss her too much!
> She seems to have connected with a pair of other CMs at the resort. When they are working, it makes her days much more tolerable! LOL! She did have a really cool guest interaction the other day. She spent quite awhile talking to an older lady and that lady told her how much she reminded her of her granddaughter who had recently passed away (they even had the same name!)  The lady came back an hour later w/ a cupcake for DD saying how much more special she had made her day and she was the sweetest friendliest CM she'd ever met!! I think that really made DD feel equally as good!     because that's what she wanted to do!!  She wants a visit. She's still missing family, so I am headed down in exactly 4 weeks!!  She's excited and so Am I!!  I'm proud of her for trying to make the best of a not so easy situation!!  She's taking things one day at a time!



Aww well done to your daughter and its lovely to be appreciated by the guests. I can feel your worry though my daughter is coming over from the UK in the summer. I'm sure she'll be fine especially now she know the other CMs think well of her and don't want her to go. You'll feel so relived though when you see her .


----------



## jobro912

Son was accepted for Fall 2013 Custodial today. Will be doing character audition on March 23.


----------



## jking6

I haven't been on the boards for quite sometime. But I wanted to say congrats and good luck to all the new prospective CM'S. My daughter started in August 2012 in the CP as a Photopass Phtographer at HS. She loved the job and HS is her favorite park, however she roomed with 7 other girls. 2 termed early and were replaced and they had one from he*# as the other girls would say. She made almost every girl in the room cry at one time or another. But over all she loved the experience so much she extended her stay and is now a Character Attendant at MK until the the middle of May.
As a parent there will be ups and downs. My daughter had several family members from NY visit a few times but she really needed to come home to see everyone (mainly her dog and cat) She came back to central NY a few weeks ago for a week and with the cold and snow she's glad to be back in Florida and informed us she plans to live there some day. I can say a car is really nice if possible. You can get around without one but travel time is much longer. Like yesterday she worked from 8:45 - 7:30. it's nice not sitting around waiting for a bus. They are allowed to put in for no more than 10 days off in a stretch so they can come home if approved. Discounts are great she took full advantage of the holiday discounts and most food places in the area also give discounts to CM"S. Any questions I will be glad to anwser and good luck....


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

I've been reading back through and I can definitely relate to quite a bit of this...




DISshopkeeper said:


> Fingers crossed for you!  My DD didn't even tell me she applied, 'cause she knew I would drive her crazy with questions and nervousness!





jobro912 said:


> Very Smart Young Lady...I am going to try really hard to leave him alone until after he is finished tomorrow...Then I want the scoop. LOL



I've yet to tell my Parents either, given that it's my third time applying for the Program. I think it's just finding a way to calmly break the news _subtly_.

Keep up the excellent work, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## leeg229

This is how my parents found out...

Mom: "Gerry, I'm thinking of planning a trip to Disney this June for Star Wars Weekends"
Me: "Awesome! I should have my maingate by then so I can get you dad and my sister in and I can use my discount for your hotel!"
Mom: "....Excuse me? What do you mean you'll have your maingate by then?"
Me: "Oops. Surprise mom! I'm going back! "
Mom: "YOU'RE GOING TO MISS MY BIRTHDAY AGAIN????"

She's still not too happy with me right now haha.


----------



## jobro912

LOL...My son finally just gave in and gave me his login for his Dashboard


----------



## Ziggy

Roger and Leeg its lovely that you've both been back/are going back to do it again, I'm sure DD will do too, its all a big adventure for her and she's really looking forward to meeting others who are equally as excited about Disney as she is.


----------



## AnnaS

Yes, good luck to all the CPs applying.

My dd is there now.  She is working at CBR in custodial.  So far so good.  She comes home in May.  She does not have a car.  I keep forgetting to ask her how the busses are.  We are getting a new car for her when she comes home - was not buying one and taking it down.  So far she does not plan on extending and that was the plan from the beginning.


----------



## uromac

Hi!

Just posting to say hi and am excited about dd's CP application - she just received an email with more forms to fill out - any ideas if this means something?  I'm just thrilled that she applied and had her phone interview - can you tell my family loves Disney!! 



Melissa


----------



## BANNISTER

My DD had telephone interview last Thursday and today received email she is pending?? Who else has been through this? Can we be optimistic??? Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## stitchlovestink

BANNISTER said:
			
		

> My DD had telephone interview last Thursday and today received email she is pending?? Who else has been through this? Can we be optimistic??? Keeping fingers crossed!



DD's BFF was pended for almost 5 weeks for spring '13 and ended up not getting in.  Personally, I think it is a crap shoot with being pended. I think it depends on how popular the roles are that you selected, how many kids they let extend... every kid they let extend keeps one from getting a new spot if I understand how the system works. At least it keeps them from the shorter 5 month program because that is as long as they can extend.  I wouldn't give up all hope, but I'd say it's probably a 50/50 shot.  You'll just have to wait it out. Sorry!  :/


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

leeg229 said:


> This is how my parents found out...
> 
> Mom: "Gerry, I'm thinking of planning a trip to Disney this June for Star Wars Weekends"
> Me: "Awesome! I should have my maingate by then so I can get you dad and my sister in and I can use my discount for your hotel!"
> Mom: "....Excuse me? What do you mean you'll have your maingate by then?"
> Me: "Oops. Surprise mom! I'm going back! "
> Mom: "YOU'RE GOING TO MISS MY BIRTHDAY AGAIN????"
> 
> She's still not too happy with me right now haha.


That sounds about right. My Mum's birthday the day after check-in so I'm most likely getting the same talk. _Surprise!_



Ziggy said:


> Roger and Leeg its lovely that you've both been back/are going back to do it again, I'm sure DD will do too, its all a big adventure for her and she's really looking forward to meeting others who are equally as excited about Disney as she is.


She'll really love it and meet people that have the same interests as her! How soon until she applies?

Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## Ziggy

RogerRadcliffe said:


> That sounds about right. My Mum's birthday the day after check-in so I'm most likely getting the same talk. _Surprise!_
> 
> 
> She'll really love it and meet people that have the same interests as her! How soon until she applies?
> 
> Have a Most Magical Day!



She's applied and has a place on the ICP, she's coming over in June, she got merchandise


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Ziggy said:


> She's applied and has a place on the ICP, she's coming over in June, she got merchandise


Wow, many congratulations to her! It will be nice to run into a few people from the UK since that's where I'm originally from... Oh, how I miss it!

Ditto for Merchandise! 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## markleventhal

With respect, I think your experience may have been a few years ago, before Obamacare. Under the ACA  all children are covered on their parent's family insurance plan until they are age 26. It does not matter if they are students, it does not matter if they live at home, it does not matter if they are married.The new law says the insurance carrier must keep the on the plan until age 26 if you have a family policy.  

The only exception is if they have a job that offers them health insurance . In that case, even it it is worse coverage, they must accept it and they insurance company has no obligation to keep them on the parent's policy. .



Traveliz said:


> Not true on the insurance and that is why its a subject parents might want to discuss on the boards -- it really depends on the parent's insurance policy.
> 
> In our case the child has to be in school full time (and that is determined by what the school says is full time) == which would be 12 hours each semester so my daughter did not qualify for the insurance she had been previously covered under.  This varies greatly from one company to the next, from one insurance policy to the next.  That meant we had to look for alternative insurance (or not) and I could share with other parents what we ended up doing.


----------



## AnnaS

My dd loves it so much, she just informed me that she wants to extend til 8/2.


----------



## stitchlovestink

AnnaS said:
			
		

> My dd loves it so much, she just informed me that she wants to extend til 8/2.



When did she start and when is she currently scheduled to leave?


----------



## AnnaS

stitchlovestink said:


> When did she start and when is she currently scheduled to leave?



She started in January and was scheduled to leave in May.


----------



## stitchlovestink

AnnaS said:
			
		

> She started in January and was scheduled to leave in May.



Oh, okay! 
My DD started in January but isn't scheduled to finish until august.


----------



## Traveliz

With all due respect right back at you I made the post you quoted of mine on 4/23/2008 so almost five years ago and I am aware that things have changed.  At the time it was relevant information. 

Liz




markleventhal said:


> With respect, I think your experience may have been a few years ago, before Obamacare. Under the ACA  all children are covered on their parent's family insurance plan until they are age 26. It does not matter if they are students, it does not matter if they live at home, it does not matter if they are married.The new law says the insurance carrier must keep the on the plan until age 26 if you have a family policy.
> 
> The only exception is if they have a job that offers them health insurance . In that case, even it it is worse coverage, they must accept it and they insurance company has no obligation to keep them on the parent's policy. .
> 
> 
> 
> Traveliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true on the insurance and that is why its a subject parents might want to discuss on the boards -- it really depends on the parent's insurance policy.
> 
> In our case the child has to be in school full time (and that is determined by what the school says is full time) == which would be 12 hours each semester so my daughter did not qualify for the insurance she had been previously covered under.  This varies greatly from one company to the next, from one insurance policy to the next.  That meant we had to look for alternative insurance (or not) and I could share with other parents what we ended up doing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joanna71985

jking6 said:


> I haven't been on the boards for quite sometime. But I wanted to say congrats and good luck to all the new prospective CM'S. My daughter started in August 2012 in the CP as a Photopass Phtographer at HS. She loved the job and HS is her favorite park, however she roomed with 7 other girls. 2 termed early and were replaced and they had one from he*# as the other girls would say. She made almost every girl in the room cry at one time or another. But over all she loved the experience so much she extended her stay and is now a Character Attendant at MK until the the middle of May.



I'm sure I know her then (I'm a CA at MK too)!



AnnaS said:


> My dd loves it so much, she just informed me that she wants to extend til 8/2.



Oh nice! Good for her


----------



## AnnaS

Hi again,

My dd should be applying for the extension on Monday - how soon will we find out if she gets it or not.  TIA.  I need to cancel some r/t flights and would like to do it soon.


----------



## teacher100

My son will be 21 if he gets in the Disney program.  He does not drink, but he's worried everyone in the nonwellness apartments will be younger and possibly alcohol in causing trouble for him.  He really is not into the party scene.


----------



## stitchlovestink

teacher100 said:
			
		

> My son will be 21 if he gets in the Disney program.  He does not drink, but he's worried everyone in the nonwellness apartments will be younger and possibly alcohol in causing trouble for him.  He really is not into the party scene.



If you are under 21 you don't have a choice...you have to live in the 'wellness' apts. Only those aged 21 or older are eligible for nonwellness.  Honestly, the problem is a lot of the under 21 don't want over 21's in their rooms because if they happen to change their mind & bring alochol into the apt, they can get the whole apt termed. Many of the under 21s are scared of this because there is nothing they can do to protect themselves if the over 21s can legally buy alcohol.  I totally get where they are coming from!  It's an unfortunate situation.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

teacher100 said:


> My son will be 21 if he gets in the Disney program.  He does not drink, but he's worried everyone in the nonwellness apartments will be younger and possibly alcohol in causing trouble for him.  He really is not into the party scene.


Is he 21 before the start of his program? If so he's eligible to choose between wellness and non-wellness. I'd honestly recommend non-wellness as it's 21+ and there's no concern for alcohol.

If he's not then he will be automatically placed in wellness, where the alcohol rule stands. He's honestly not the only one seriously concerned about the matter, but if you find the right group you'll be fine. There's always been the concern of "What if someone brings alcohol in" which won't be if you're with the right people.

Either way, I'd definitely recommend him checking out the Facebook Groups, Tumblr Roommates and here on the Disboards for roommates. Just find someone that you'll get along with well. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

markleventhal said:


> With respect, I think your experience may have been a few years ago, before Obamacare. Under the ACA  all children are covered on their parent's family insurance plan until they are age 26. It does not matter if they are students, it does not matter if they live at home, it does not matter if they are married.The new law says the insurance carrier must keep the on the plan until age 26 if you have a family policy.
> 
> *The only exception is if they have a job that offers them health insurance .* In that case, even it it is worse coverage, they must accept it and they insurance company has no obligation to keep them on the parent's policy. .
> 
> 
> 
> Traveliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true on the insurance and that is why its a subject parents might want to discuss on the boards -- it really depends on the parent's insurance policy.
> 
> In our case the child has to be in school full time (and that is determined by what the school says is full time) == which would be 12 hours each semester so my daughter did not qualify for the insurance she had been previously covered under.  This varies greatly from one company to the next, from one insurance policy to the next.  That meant we had to look for alternative insurance (or not) and I could share with other parents what we ended up doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT the Only exception.  The law actually reads "certain grandfathered plans".  Learned this the hard way as Verizon dropped BOTH my adult kids because their father is retired, no longer an "active" employee.  So there ARE cases where the law does not apply.  In fact, after 30 YEARS of coverage for me, we had to produce a marriage license to verify MY coverage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyepga

My daughter just got her acceptance to the Fall program at Disneyland - she's in the program in Orlando now, working as a concierge.  Fall role is in merchandise.  I don't see very many California programmers out there.  Anyone??


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DS is not eligible to apply yet, but I am trying to wrap my head around a few things.

He will be pursuing a BFA in Theatre.  He already has extensive theatre experience and some dance training.  Two different colleges he is considering have told him they will NOT give him credit for the onsite WDW classes.  His only choices would be online classes or co-op credit for Theatre if he was in an Entertainment role.  What are other kids doing about this?  I just noticed today that the kids can be part time students as opposed to full time, which takes away some of the pressure of carrying 12 hours online.  I think that would require an insane amount of discipline.

Are CP Entertainment roles generally only offered in the Fall?  I see that there are auditions around the country for the month of March.  Are those the only CP Entertainment auditions all year?  Would a March audition be valid for a Spring program?  

Thanks!


----------



## Tom999




----------



## edk35

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> DS is not eligible to apply yet, but I am trying to wrap my head around a few things.
> 
> He will be pursuing a BFA in Theatre.  He already has extensive theatre experience and some dance training.  Two different colleges he is considering have told him they will NOT give him credit for the onsite WDW classes.  His only choices would be online classes or co-op credit for Theatre if he was in an Entertainment role.  What are other kids doing about this?  I just noticed today that the kids can be part time students as opposed to full time, which takes away some of the pressure of carrying 12 hours online.  I think that would require an insane amount of discipline.
> 
> Are CP Entertainment roles generally only offered in the Fall?  I see that there are auditions around the country for the month of March.  Are those the only CP Entertainment auditions all year?  Would a March audition be valid for a Spring program?
> 
> Thanks!



Our dd did the cp last Jan. her university did not give her credit either. She basically took the semester off. She took one Disney class and she was the only one in that class who did not get credit.  She took a class in the summer when she got back. She also ended up taking 21 credits and did an internship this past fall semester trying to play catch up. She will graduate in Dec. of this year instead of May.


----------



## jobro912

@jackskellingtonsgirl...My son is pursuing a BFA at Stephen F Austin...He will be doing the college program for Fall and his role is Custodial...so nothing to do with Theatre at all. He is having an issue finding out what he needs to do to maintain enrollment, but he is pretty much on a full ride with scholarships, etc, so will probably attempt 12 hours online...But in his program he will be able to do Music Appreciation: History of Rock and Intro to Philosophy online...both count toward his degree plan.  He is also planning on speaking with his Advisor about doing a Theatre Independent Study in conjunction with the Entertainment Seminar the CP offers.  So we shall see how this will all play out. Bottom line for him is that if he isn't able to maintain full time in order to keep financial aid, he won't be able to go. 

As far as entertainment roles in the College Program, the only thing offered is Character.  The auditions this month are for the Fall Program.  Auditions are held again in the Fall for the Spring Program.  I measured him last night and he is 5'11...He is going to do some yoga stretching over the next week and half or so to try to measure in at auditions at 6'.  Really short, and really tall auditioners are given special consideration.  So hopefully he can stretch it an inch for the 23rd.


----------



## jobro912

edk35 said:


> Our dd did the cp last Jan. her university did not give her credit either. She basically took the semester off. She took one Disney class and she was the only one in that class who did not get credit.  She took a class in the summer when she got back. She also ended up taking 21 credits and did an internship this past fall semester trying to play catch up. She will graduate in Dec. of this year instead of May.



The whole credit thing baffles me in some ways. My son's university promotes the DCP like crazy...in fact, there are currently 3 Campus Reps there, and it is a school of only 13K.  He can't get a straight answer on credit..I am fairly certain he can't get credit for just doing the program...which some schools offer, but I am hoping it is not an all or nothing prospect.  I have read on some sites that the schools required the CP participant to take a leave of absence to do it. Oh well, it would be nice if he would talk to the campus reps about their experience.  There are at least 13 at WDW this semester from his school...I can't imagine that they all just dropped school completely for the semester. But who knows?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Eyepga said:


> My daughter just got her acceptance to the Fall program at Disneyland - she's in the program in Orlando now, working as a concierge.  Fall role is in merchandise.  I don't see very many California programmers out there.  Anyone??


Congratulations to her acceptance into the Disneyland Resort Fall Program! There's quite a few others around here that have been accepted for Disneyland, but not as many compared to Walt Disney World it may seem.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> DS is not eligible to apply yet, but I am trying to wrap my head around a few things.
> 
> His only choices would be online classes or co-op credit for Theatre if he was in an Entertainment role.  What are other kids doing about this?  I just noticed today that the kids can be part time students as opposed to full time, which takes away some of the pressure of carrying 12 hours online.  I think that would require an insane amount of discipline.
> 
> Are CP Entertainment roles generally only offered in the Fall?  I see that there are auditions around the country for the month of March.  Are those the only CP Entertainment auditions all year?  Would a March audition be valid for a Spring program?
> 
> Thanks!


For credits, it honestly depends upon the school's requirements and fulfillment needed to keep in good standing, in addition to their major as well. Most of us just take online courses in the mentime. If he's quite serious about it all, I'd definitely advise only considering entertainment, even though he'll learn a lot from any role, really. I completely get that it's closely related to acting, but he'll still have similar experiences no matter where he's at. It would definitely be a consideration to have when the time comes, and to sit down with the adviser/department head to determine if the role he's selected for can count for something. 

The College Program Offers the Entertainment and Performer roles during both Spring/Fall seasons. Auditions for the Fall Season are in March/April, while Spring Auditions are in September/October. So, March auditions would only be valid for the Spring Program as auditions occurs for the following program season.



jobro912 said:


> I measured him last night and he is 5'11...He is going to do some yoga stretching over the next week and half or so to try to measure in at auditions at 6'.


I actually got a good giggle out of this! I'd just advise standing up straight. During my auditions we had to take off our shoes as well, as it's filling out an applicant form, receiving audition numbers, measurements & face profiles. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## jobro912

LOL, RR...He was flat footed and shoeless when we measured. Whatever it takes ;-) If I could find a rack...well, you know.


----------



## BadDad

teacher100 said:


> My son will be 21 if he gets in the Disney program.  He does not drink, but he's worried everyone in the nonwellness apartments will be younger and possibly alcohol in causing trouble for him.  He really is not into the party scene.



My S22, did the program in Spring of 2011. He was 20 when he started, turned 21 when he was down there.

I recommend your S going into a NON-wellness apt. 2 reasons:
1) There is a very big difference in maturity of 18/19 to 21 year old males.  My S's first roommates just completed 1 semester of college and still had a h.s. mentality. My S had over a year of college under his belt.   When he turned 21 he transferred from a wellness to a non-wellness.  Yes, there was beer in the frig however, the roommates were thinking about graduation and getting a job not partying. Plus, they all understood that it was their responsibility to clean-up after themselves. In wellness, no one took out the trash, washed dishes and cleaned the bathrooms (waiting for mom to show-up?).  In non-wellness, they got white glove awards.
2) If any alcohol is found in a publicly accessible area in a wellness apt: All tenets will be terminated. No exceptions!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

edk35 said:


> Our dd did the cp last Jan. her university did not give her credit either. She basically took the semester off. She took one Disney class and she was the only one in that class who did not get credit.  She took a class in the summer when she got back. She also ended up taking 21 credits and did an internship this past fall semester trying to play catch up. She will graduate in Dec. of this year instead of May.



This is where I get confused.  I am fine with him NOT getting any college credit while he is there.  I thought WDW required the kids to be enrolled in some sort of class they would get credit for, either through WDW if the college allows that or through the school directly.  So, if their school will NOT give them credit, can they go and take a WDW class that won't transfer for credit and not be kicked out of the program?  One school we spoke to said DS can take one co-op class IF his assigned role is a DIRECT tie-in with his major (Theatre), and they allow one online distance learning class, so he could still do a 3 hour online course no matter what role he was assigned in the CP.


----------



## lego606

Eyepga said:


> My daughter just got her acceptance to the Fall program at Disneyland - she's in the program in Orlando now, working as a concierge.  Fall role is in merchandise.  I don't see very many California programmers out there.  Anyone??



I'm going to be doing the Disneyland program! 



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> This is where I get confused.  I am fine with him NOT getting any college credit while he is there.  I thought WDW required the kids to be enrolled in some sort of class they would get credit for, either through WDW if the college allows that or through the school directly.  So, if their school will NOT give them credit, can they go and take a WDW class that won't transfer for credit and not be kicked out of the program?  One school we spoke to said DS can take one co-op class IF his assigned role is a DIRECT tie-in with his major (Theatre), and they allow one online distance learning class, so he could still do a 3 hour online course no matter what role he was assigned in the CP.



You only need to be registered for a class at the time of application and interview, not during the College Program itself.


----------



## jobro912

The College Program Classes are optional, not required. The only class that is directly theatre related and only allows theatre majors is an Entertainment Seminar that isn't ACE certified for credit. As for credit for the certified classes,it is totally up to individual schools.


----------



## leeg229

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> This is where I get confused.  I am fine with him NOT getting any college credit while he is there.  I thought WDW required the kids to be enrolled in some sort of class they would get credit for, either through WDW if the college allows that or through the school directly.  So, if their school will NOT give them credit, can they go and take a WDW class that won't transfer for credit and not be kicked out of the program?  One school we spoke to said DS can take one co-op class IF his assigned role is a DIRECT tie-in with his major (Theatre), and they allow one online distance learning class, so he could still do a 3 hour online course no matter what role he was assigned in the CP.



I'm not sure I completely understand the problem. You are not required to take any classes (Disney offered or otherwise) while in Florida. On Disney's end the only thing they require for Florida is the he be a student at the time of applying. The college he is attending may require that he take a certain number of credit hours though. And that should be taken into consideration when thinking about financial aid or maintaining enrollment with the college.


----------



## carol-lamb

AnnaS said:


> My dd loves it so much, she just informed me that she wants to extend til 8/2.



My daughter just applied this week to extend.  She is supposed to be gone on May 31st.  She wants to keep her current role - safari driver (Kilimanjaro Safari)!  If she gets accepted, we will have some logistics to figure out as her brother is getting married on July 27th and she is a bridesmaid.  She would end her college program on August 2nd. I would probably have to send her dress down to Florida to have it fitted. All the worries fall on me, but she is having so much fun down there and loves her job.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

leeg229 said:


> I'm not sure I completely understand the problem. You are not required to take any classes (Disney offered or otherwise) while in Florida. On Disney's end the only thing they require for Florida is the he be a student at the time of applying. The college he is attending may require that he take a certain number of credit hours though. And that should be taken into consideration when thinking about financial aid or maintaining enrollment with the college.



OK, the problem is I wasn't understanding the requirements properly.  All this time I thought they had to be taking classes DURING the program.  I was struggling to sort out how he was going to do that.  If WDW doesn't mandate that the kids are actively enrolled in courses during their program then that simplifies things tremendously!  Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## edk35

jobro912 said:


> The whole credit thing baffles me in some ways. My son's university promotes the DCP like crazy...in fact, there are currently 3 Campus Reps there, and it is a school of only 13K.  He can't get a straight answer on credit..I am fairly certain he can't get credit for just doing the program...which some schools offer, but I am hoping it is not an all or nothing prospect.  I have read on some sites that the schools required the CP participant to take a leave of absence to do it. Oh well, it would be nice if he would talk to the campus reps about their experience.  There are at least 13 at WDW this semester from his school...I can't imagine that they all just dropped school completely for the semester. But who knows?



My dd's university has campus reps too! Apparently many years ago they did give credit but stopped. She talked to so many people at her school.... Could never get it approved.


----------



## jobro912

Yeah, edk...I am certain he can't get credit for the program, but he needs to make sure he can maintain full time enrollment via online courses...if not, he can't go...too much financial aid at risk...mostly scholarships he can't afford to lose.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

The one college I spoke to told me the WDW courses are reviewed by ACE, but the SACS (Southern Association of Colleges or something) doesn't recognize the ACE recommendations.  So a school that is part of the SACS is not likely to give credit for any of the onsite WDW courses.


----------



## BadDad

My S did the program 2 years ago, took no on-line classes and received no credit. Worked QSFB.

IMHO: Don't let the college credit issue drive you away from the CP.  It's #1 benefit is that it is a huge resume builder.  *It has opened doors for my S.*

Look, how is WDW going to get a huge clean cut, intelligent college age work force and get away with paying them only minimum wage (and no benefits)?  

The CPer's win by getting a Fortune 100 education in quality customer service. A chance to experience WDW and get paid.

Disney get a cheap but quality workforce.

Win-Win for both sides.


----------



## jobro912

And I agree Bad Dad. However, for me finances are an issue. Bottom line here is that if son loses scholarships we have no other resources to pay for school. I can see where for many who do the program this is probably not an issue, but for us it may be the deal breaker :-(


----------



## checkwriter

Just wondering to what extent our DS is going to need to tap the old parental piggybank during his time at WDW?  He was accepted on Monday, in Recreation, and there's no question he's going (Fall Advantage), and of course we're very excited/jealous for him.  But at minimum wage, with living expenses and a car (paid for by M&D), phone (paid for by M&D), and health insurance (paid for by M&D) . . . wait a minute, he's already tapping us plenty . . . 

That said, do any of you anticipate chipping in on a regular basis and, if so, what are we looking at here?  $50/week?  More??? (Please say less . . .)


----------



## leeg229

checkwriter said:


> Just wondering to what extent our DS is going to need to tap the old parental piggybank during his time at WDW?  He was accepted on Monday, in Recreation, and there's no question he's going (Fall Advantage), and of course we're very excited/jealous for him.  But at minimum wage, with living expenses and a car (paid for by M&D), phone (paid for by M&D), and health insurance (paid for by M&D) . . . wait a minute, he's already tapping us plenty . . .
> 
> That said, do any of you anticipate chipping in on a regular basis and, if so, what are we looking at here?  $50/week?  More??? (Please say less . . .)



Well let me use my own experience as an example. I had monthly bills consisting of Car $175, Cell $50, Credit Card ~$70 and a tank of gas every other week $60 (gas was $3.97 and I don't exactly drive an efficient car). My average check was $160 (after rent) and I entered the program with $1000 in savings. Every month I was able to pay off all of my responsibilities and still have enough money to buy food, go out, buy souvenirs etc.... and I ended the program with $700 in the bank because towards the end I went nuts buying things for my family. This time around I'll be going down with 0 credit card debt and I will have finished paying off my car sometime in October  so I'll have it much easier! So if all he has to do is buy his own gas/food there should be no need for you to send him money. 

If you just want to send him extra spending money $50 is more than enough!


----------



## AnnaS

checkwriter said:


> Just wondering to what extent our DS is going to need to tap the old parental piggybank during his time at WDW?  He was accepted on Monday, in Recreation, and there's no question he's going (Fall Advantage), and of course we're very excited/jealous for him.  But at minimum wage, with living expenses and a car (paid for by M&D), phone (paid for by M&D), and health insurance (paid for by M&D) . . . wait a minute, he's already tapping us plenty . . .
> 
> That said, do any of you anticipate chipping in on a regular basis and, if so, what are we looking at here?  $50/week?  More??? (Please say less . . .)



We drove her down in Jan. I can tell you my/dd experience so far.  My dd has no car there (she does at home, old one, we are getting a new one when she comes home) and she is not complaining either.  She says the bus to Walmart is crazy packed.  

Anyway - we drove her down and took a lot of stuff down.  We also made two trips to Walmart buying mostly non-persishables foods (can only buy so much perishable when they are sharing a refrigerator and freezer) and a few items for the apartment.  Certain things she is set for months.  Spent close to $300 plus what we brought from home.  I left her with $150 Disney gift card (I think finished by now - she told me the other day she still had $30), about $300 or so in her debit and about $300 cash. 

So far she has not bothered me for money.  She just finished her cash also.  She has also bought tickets for a concert at House of Blues and is going for a massage today.  She has a few dollars left over from her check each week I guess.  If they have no other expenses, they should be fine unless they like to eat out a lot (I know my dd does).  I also see her monthly statement at home and have checked her balance.

She also applied to extend til August - so we are going down again regardless.  I am sure we will give her a few dollars cash again and spend a small amount at Walmart again.


----------



## Traveliz

I never had to give my daughter money but I would send an occasional Walgreens or Walmart gift card to her just to do it.  She didn't ask for money though (and she would if she needed to).  She didn't have a car and her cell phone was paid for by me.

Liz


----------



## BadDad

From my memory I paid:
His deposit ($200)
Bought him a week's worth of groceries for the first week
Gave him a $200 (when I left)
Paid his Centara Care Bill when he got Strep throat

And he came back with $700.

If he is blowing his entire paycheck, he's drinking it and going to clubs.

BTW: If you go down with your kids, be sure to register at Centara care, medical release form, finanical responsibility,etc.  Guests do come down to WDW sick!! They have prepaid airplane tickets, hotel reservations, time-off etc.  Guest will make the CPer's sick and it spreads!!!

My S got strep when he was down there. I was faxing, emailing, calling back Centara Care with all of his information.


----------



## checkwriter

Thanks, BadDad, Traveliz, AnnaS, and leeg229!  That's very helpful info!  Fortunately DS has learned to be very frugal and so it sounds as though he should be fine.


----------



## jobro912

I will probably go with the Walmart Gift Cards...My son is frugal, but occasionally will make some random, and I mean really random purchase online. Hopefully with the gift cards he will buy something useful...like food.


----------



## edk35

checkwriter said:


> Just wondering to what extent our DS is going to need to tap the old parental piggybank during his time at WDW?  He was accepted on Monday, in Recreation, and there's no question he's going (Fall Advantage), and of course we're very excited/jealous for him.  But at minimum wage, with living expenses and a car (paid for by M&D), phone (paid for by M&D), and health insurance (paid for by M&D) . . . wait a minute, he's already tapping us plenty . . .
> 
> That said, do any of you anticipate chipping in on a regular basis and, if so, what are we looking at here?  $50/week?  More??? (Please say less . . .)



We basically reimbursed our daughter for some things. She got sick SEVERAL times while doing the program. So I always reimbursed her checking acct. for copays and meds. My parents sent her gift cards to restaurants and they gave her a Disney gift card for her to use in the parks. IF she needed anything we made sure she had it. She did really well on her small salary while there though.  When we went down with her to get her settled, we bought her lots of groceries, toiletries and things so she had lasted a good while too.


----------



## checkwriter

Fortunately he's been living on his own at school since sophomore year, even over one summer when he had an (unpaid) internship.  He's pretty good at fending for himself, though I do wish he'd do more actual cooking in place of pizza-popped-in-the-ovening.  But this feedback is very helpful in letting us know what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## BadDad

checkwriter said:


> He's pretty good at fending for himself, though I do wish he'd do more actual cooking in place of pizza-popped-in-the-ovening.



LOL! 

To this day, My S states he never wants to eat another "Healthy Choice" or "Hungry Man" microwave meal.

He did Spring Adv


----------



## checkwriter

Well he and his housemates do grill quite a bit - burgers, mostly, but chicken when they're feeling ambitios.  Do the apartments have grills on site?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

leeg229 said:


> Well let me use my own experience as an example. I had monthly bills consisting of Car $175, Cell $50, Credit Card ~$70 and a tank of gas every other week $60 (gas was $3.97 and I don't exactly drive an efficient car). My average check was $160 (after rent) and I entered the program with $1000 in savings. Every month I was able to pay off all of my responsibilities and still have enough money to buy food, go out, buy souvenirs etc.... and I ended the program with $700 in the bank because towards the end I went nuts buying things for my family. This time around I'll be going down with 0 credit card debt and I will have finished paying off my car sometime in October  so I'll have it much easier! So if all he has to do is buy his own gas/food there should be no need for you to send him money.
> 
> If you just want to send him extra spending money $50 is more than enough!


This is definitely a great sign! I'm planning on buying a new(er) car beforehand, and having to pay for insurance and gas on a monthly basis had me slightly worried since I'm not going to have much help. I'd much rather not delve farther into my savings then I have to, you know?

Even greater if I have spending money! 



edk35 said:


> We basically reimbursed our daughter for some things. She got sick SEVERAL times while doing the program. So I always reimbursed her checking acct. for copays and meds. My parents sent her gift cards to restaurants and they gave her a Disney gift card for her to use in the parks. IF she needed anything we made sure she had it. She did really well on her small salary while there though.  When we went down with her to get her settled, we bought her lots of groceries, toiletries and things so she had lasted a good while too.


If your daughter hasn't already told you, you're excellently wonderful parents for helping her out with everything! Especially the gift cards would be a tremendous help with everything. Maybe I can convince them for my birthday. 

Mine are going to be helping with my medical-related expenses while I'm in Florida, which is really great. They're still trying to figure it out in how they'll reimburse me with everything, even though I'll have an account still at home. Any advice on reimbursing checking accounts?

Thanks, and Have a magical day!


----------



## jobro912

My son and I have accounts at the same bank, and I am able to transfer funds to his account from mine pretty easily...so you might look into that.


----------



## Hollsey

RogerRadcliffe said:


> This is definitely a great sign! I'm planning on buying a new(er) car beforehand, and having to pay for insurance and gas on a monthly basis had me slightly worried since I'm not going to have much help. I'd much rather not delve farther into my savings then I have to, you know?
> 
> Even greater if I have spending money!
> 
> 
> If your daughter hasn't already told you, you're excellently wonderful parents for helping her out with everything! Especially the gift cards would be a tremendous help with everything. Maybe I can convince them for my birthday.
> 
> Mine are going to be helping with my medical-related expenses while I'm in Florida, which is really great. They're still trying to figure it out in how they'll reimburse me with everything, even though I'll have an account still at home. Any advice on reimbursing checking accounts?
> 
> Thanks, and Have a magical day!



I'd talk to your bank, like another poster said. My account is not linked to my dad's, but he was able to send me money when he needed. My sister, who doesn't even have the same bank as my own (at least, I don't think s) worked it out to send me money ahead of time when I got her discounted park tickets, so it's definitely possible.  Not sure how they did it, but I know that they made it work.


----------



## checkwriter

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Any advice on reimbursing checking accounts?



There are a couple of ways.  One easy way is for your parents simply to deposit a check/cash in to your account - this works best if there is branch of your bank that is near them.  

Second, many banks now have phone apps where all you need to do to deposit a check is to take a picture of the front and back of the check and the app deposits it for you.  If your bank has this, they can just send you a check. 

Third, they can 'snail mail' you a check and you can deposit it the old-fashioned way (in person or via ATM).   

Fourth, if you both have PayPal accounts, they can send you money via PayPal.  If their PayPal account is linked to their bank account, they can send the money for free.  You can get a PayPal debit card and just use the balance in your PayPal account like a bank account.  Or you can link your PayPal account to your bank account, and transfer the funds that way; though this can take a few days to process.  (I'll just note that not everybody is a fan of PayPal; their policies can seem a bit arbitrary sometimes.)

Fifth, there is the whole account-linking thing mentioned above - if both of you have accounts at the same bank, they can just go on line and make a transfer.


----------



## BadDad

jobro912 said:


> My son and I have accounts at the same bank, and I am able to transfer funds to his account from mine pretty easily...so you might look into that.



Disney has it's own banking system arrangment for paychecks.

Honestly, unless you're kid is going clubbing, you won't need to send them money.  I only paid for cellphone and medical.


----------



## carol-lamb

The only money I have given my daughter since she has been there (end of January) was to reimburse her for things she bought with her discount for myself, my mom, sister and niece when we were there a couple of weeks ago.  I did an online transfer into her account.  She has not asked me for money and every time I ask her if she needs any, she says no.  She went grocery shopping yesterday at Target and said she spent almost her entire check on food and toiletries.  She does not eat out often and most days packs a lunch for work.  She is a safari driver at AK and because the attraction closes at dusk, she doesn't get some of the crazy hours I have heard about other kids getting.  For that reason, her paychecks might be a little less than others.  I pay for her phone and her car is paid for.  She does have her car with her and pays for her own gas.  I do check every so often as to what she has in her account and I wouldn't hesitate to add some "extra" if her balance were to get fairly low.  I can see what she is spending and buying and there is nothing out of the ordinary.  So far she is doing well managing her money and spending.


----------



## checkwriter

My DS found this well-written "Disney College Program Survival Guide," apparently written for University of North Carolina - Wilmington.  Well done, easy to read, and it includes a nice list of what to bring.


----------



## jking6

carol-lamb said:


> My daughter just applied this week to extend.  She is supposed to be gone on May 31st.  She wants to keep her current role - safari driver (Kilimanjaro Safari)!  If she gets accepted, we will have some logistics to figure out as her brother is getting married on July 27th and she is a bridesmaid.  She would end her college program on August 2nd. I would probably have to send her dress down to Florida to have it fitted. All the worries fall on me, but she is having so much fun down there and loves her job.



I see your daughter wants to switch roles if she extends. Out of 8 girls in my DD apartment 2 were offered extensions. My DD was one of them but she turned it down as they wanted her to stay in Photopass. But about a week or so later she got an email whch said she must reply with 24 hours and she was offered an extention as a character attendant. I felt sorry for the other girls who really wanted to stay. My DD loves it and is there until May 10th. She is ready to come home for a while but already talking about applying for a professional internship when the time comes.

My DD has asked in advance for time off and is coming home again next week for 8 days. One of her roommates last semester had to leave a week early for college and as long as it was no more than 10 days they let her sign out early. That is the most they can miss while there. Your DD may be able to leave before the wedding its worth a shot. they might approve it.


----------



## jking6

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Is he 21 before the start of his program? If so he's eligible to choose between wellness and non-wellness. I'd honestly recommend non-wellness as it's 21+ and there's no concern for alcohol.
> 
> If he's not then he will be automatically placed in wellness, where the alcohol rule stands. He's honestly not the only one seriously concerned about the matter, but if you find the right group you'll be fine. There's always been the concern of "What if someone brings alcohol in" which won't be if you're with the right people.
> 
> Either way, I'd definitely recommend him checking out the Facebook Groups, Tumblr Roommates and here on the Disboards for roommates. Just find someone that you'll get along with well.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



I totally agree. My DD is there now and the problem seems to be the under 21 with alcohol and some one in the apartment over 21. If someone under 21 brings in the alcohol the 21 year old gets the boot and full blame. At registration get there early I mean (5am) so he gets a better place to stay. Have him stay anywhere but VISTA. From what I hear from alot of people is that Vista is the party rooms. If you walk up to a cast member ask about the program that is the advice we got. Good luck


----------



## Hollsey

BadDad said:


> Disney has it's own banking system arrangment for paychecks.
> 
> Honestly, unless you're kid is going clubbing, you won't need to send them money.  I only paid for cellphone and medical.



With all the respect in the world, I REALLY wouldn't recommend using Disney's system. I had issues with my direct deposit and all of my paychecks for my first month went onto my payroll card. I had enough money on my debit card to get me through, and I completely forgot about my payroll card and rarely used it aside from withdrawing money to use on my laundry. Basically all the money that I had on it was gone by the time I got home, and I know for a fact I had at least $50 on it. I've heard other people say the same thing, that it comes with hidden fees and everything. If you want your son/daughter to be good with his/her money without you needing to send anything, using Disney's payroll card is not the way to do it.

Some people like the convenience of it, but I think it's well worth figuring out direct deposit. My nearest bank was 30 minutes away, and I knew people with a car that could take me there if there were any emergencies, but I never needed to go there. (I could go way more in depth than this, but you get the basics I hope!)

Sorry  I just get really nervous when people mention the convenience of those things because they are FAR from convenient.


----------



## carol-lamb

jking6 said:


> I see your daughter wants to switch roles if she extends. Out of 8 girls in my DD apartment 2 were offered extensions. My DD was one of them but she turned it down as they wanted her to stay in Photopass. But about a week or so later she got an email whch said she must reply with 24 hours and she was offered an extention as a character attendant. I felt sorry for the other girls who really wanted to stay. My DD loves it and is there until May 10th. She is ready to come home for a while but already talking about applying for a professional internship when the time comes.
> 
> My DD has asked in advance for time off and is coming home again next week for 8 days. One of her roommates last semester had to leave a week early for college and as long as it was no more than 10 days they let her sign out early. That is the most they can miss while there. Your DD may be able to leave before the wedding its worth a shot. they might approve it.




No - my daughter wants to keep her current role!  She is a safari driver at Animal Kingdom and loves it.  She has heard that you have a better chance of being offered an extension if you keep your current role.  They will start notifying applicants around March 27th - so we shall see!  I was down there two weeks ago and while I was waiting to ride on her safari, one of her managers came out to talk to me and she said my daughter was doing a good job.  I have no idea how they decide who they offer extensions to or what it is based on.


----------



## DISshopkeeper

Hollsey said:


> With all the respect in the world, I REALLY wouldn't recommend using Disney's system. I had issues with my direct deposit and all of my paychecks for my first month went onto my payroll card. I had enough money on my debit card to get me through, and I completely forgot about my payroll card and rarely used it aside from withdrawing money to use on my laundry. Basically all the money that I had on it was gone by the time I got home, and I know for a fact I had at least $50 on it. I've heard other people say the same thing, that it comes with hidden fees and everything. If you want your son/daughter to be good with his/her money without you needing to send anything, using Disney's payroll card is not the way to do it.
> 
> Some people like the convenience of it, but I think it's well worth figuring out direct deposit. My nearest bank was 30 minutes away, and I knew people with a car that could take me there if there were any emergencies, but I never needed to go there. (I could go way more in depth than this, but you get the basics I hope!)
> 
> Sorry  I just get really nervous when people mention the convenience of those things because they are FAR from convenient.



ditto this.  DD has some sort of trouble with that system, too, I can't remember the specifics.  She could not WAIT to get direct deposit to her "regular" bank.


----------



## jking6

Hollsey said:


> With all the respect in the world, I REALLY wouldn't recommend using Disney's system. I had issues with my direct deposit and all of my paychecks for my first month went onto my payroll card. I had enough money on my debit card to get me through, and I completely forgot about my payroll card and rarely used it aside from withdrawing money to use on my laundry. Basically all the money that I had on it was gone by the time I got home, and I know for a fact I had at least $50 on it. I've heard other people say the same thing, that it comes with hidden fees and everything. If you want your son/daughter to be good with his/her money without you needing to send anything, using Disney's payroll card is not the way to do it.
> 
> Some people like the convenience of it, but I think it's well worth figuring out direct deposit. My nearest bank was 30 minutes away, and I knew people with a car that could take me there if there were any emergencies, but I never needed to go there. (I could go way more in depth than this, but you get the basics I hope!)
> 
> Sorry  I just get really nervous when people mention the convenience of those things because they are FAR from convenient.



I agree as well. If you use a credit union thats local to your home town they can use the Credit union ATM back stage and not get charged for withdrawals. Most credit unions work that way with each other. Thats what my daughter does now.


----------



## jking6

carol-lamb said:


> No - my daughter wants to keep her current role!  She is a safari driver at Animal Kingdom and loves it.  She has heard that you have a better chance of being offered an extension if you keep your current role.  They will start notifying applicants around March 27th - so we shall see!  I was down there two weeks ago and while I was waiting to ride on her safari, one of her managers came out to talk to me and she said my daughter was doing a good job.  I have no idea how they decide who they offer extensions to or what it is based on.



I hope your daughter gets her extention. My daughter is now waiting to see if she can go seasonal. She extended in January and is done in May but wishes to stay seasonal. 
Lets hope they both get what they want! Good Luck


----------



## jobro912

Well, my son had his character audition in Austin on Saturday.  Total auditioning was 213.  Total staying for round 2: 80. He is 5'11", but he didn't know what they measured him at.   He did make it to the second round, so now he waits for a decision.   All in all, he had a great time with the audition. First round was some basic movement...second round was more advanced dance that started our pretty simple then increased in difficulty, and some "animation" exercises. I guess that is kind of like charades...they give you two scenarios to act out. I know that after they learned the dance he texted me, "That was intense."  Anyway, other than an incredibly long drive, it was a good weekend. Was surprised at how far some had come to audition...I think the greatest distance I spoke to was from Arizona.


----------



## leebee

Can DDs paycheck be automatically deposited to her savings account here at home, or does it have to be a checking account? Our bank reimburses ATM fees regardless of where you withdraw the money, which is sweet, do if her pay is deposited to her savings account, she could withdraw cash as needed. However,  I thought I read somewhere that they would do automatic deposit ONLY to a checking account. I suppose it could be deposited to my account and I could transfer it to her account, but what a pain to have to do this every week. 

On the other hand, she has a credit card in her name, but on her dad's account. She could use the credit card for most things and just withdraw cash from her savings as needed. If her paycheck went to my checking account, I could pay her credit card expenses and transfer the balance to her savings account.

AAAAAHHHHH!!!!  Any advice would be appreciated! I just don't like the idea of that payroll card!

Jobro912, congrats to your son for making it through the dance audition! It was my DDs dream, but not to be. At the Orlando audition, everyone between 5'2" and 5'8" was cut after the first movement exercise. Of course, Disney measured DD at 64.5" (five foot four and a half) although at the doctor today she measured 65.98" (just a hair under five foot six). Bummer... She is an accomplished dancer who wanted a chance at parades or FOTLK animal dancer. Oh well... She is looking forward to her role in Attractions and hopes for a shot at a mid-program audition or opportunity to extend in Entertainment.


----------



## jobro912

Thanks Leebee...I was seriously ready to leave when I saw the door open after round one. That said, 80 stayed, and I think they did 14 auditions...so chances are slim pickin's...They did tell them during the second part to not worry if they couldn't dance, that the animation played more into character selection...but it was obvious that they were looking for potential "movers." The dance started simple and progressed to difficult...from what I can tell he was able to pull off about 90% of it. He has also been in a clowning seminar at school this semester, and said that helped a lot with the animation. So we shall see. He is still going...be it as a character, or cleaning toilets/emptying trash


----------



## leebee

jobro912 said:


> Thanks Leebee...I was seriously ready to leave when I saw the door open after round one. That said, 80 stayed, and I think they did 14 auditions...so chances are slim pickin's...They did tell them during the second part to not worry if they couldn't dance, that the animation played more into character selection...but it was obvious that they were looking for potential "movers." The dance started simple and progressed to difficult...from what I can tell he was able to pull off about 90% of it. He has also been in a clowning seminar at school this semester, and said that helped a lot with the animation. So we shall see. He is still going...be it as a character, or cleaning toilets/emptying trash




I think DD was probably the only auditioner who WASN'T interested in being a character; she wanted to be a mover. It was a shock for DD to be cut for height; she hadn't considered that this might happen! We are currently investigating dance studios in the WDW Area, as I think the only thing  that would keep her from doing the CP would be if she can't find a place to keep dancing (and she doesn't have a car so bus route must be considered also). She has been accepted for summer programs at Joffrey and Complexions Contemporary Ballet this summer, so she will be busy until check-in on 8/12... But Disney missed the chance at a heck of a dancer for their parades!


----------



## teacher100

Thanks for the responses about wellness vs nonwellness.  I kind of had the feeling nonwellness would be the way to go for maturity sake.  He has tried the room mate matching yet since he hasn't gotten in.  He got his second pending notification last week.  He doesn't mind being around people who drink responsibly, so hopefully he can find room mates that are suitable.


----------



## wfbnancy

HI,
My son graduated May 2012 and participated in the Fall 2012 cp program, extended in January and is done with his cp in May. He is looking to continue his career at WDW. He is asking around looking for a roommate since he will be leaving the cp housing but not much luck. Many of his friends are either in apartments already or going back to school. Any ideas of how to connect with others looking to share an apartment?


----------



## Wishes Count

He can post on sites like this, or on the facebook page for his CP. I'm sure there are other people looking to stay. There will be a lot of people starting Management or Professional Internships in June, so he may want to look at their facebook pages as well.


----------



## amho256

Hey guys! My DD will be coming in Fall for Merchandise and we just aren't sure how much money she needs to bring with her. Can any alumni help us out? Thank you!


----------



## leeg229

amho256 said:


> Hey guys! My DD will be coming in Fall for Merchandise and we just aren't sure how much money she needs to bring with her. Can any alumni help us out? Thank you!



I'd bring enough money to go the first 3 weeks without a paycheck. That's food, gas (if applicable), and maybe a bit of spending money for 'getting to know your roommates' activities. I'd call that maybe ... $300?? After that the paychecks are enough to live on if she's good with budgeting.


----------



## gasman61

Hello,

My son reports on Memorial Day (May 27), and he/I are driving down to Orlando together in his car, and I am flying back to Ohio.  I am hoping to get my airplane ticket soon, and I am wondering if anyone can shed some insight as to what happens Report Day.  Do I drop him off between 7-9 and then he's so busy I won't be able to see him again?  Is it like dropping a student off at college, so he checks in, gets his apartment, needs groceries, etc.?  

Should I plan to fly home Report Day or the day afterward?

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## dnoyes

Gasman61. I sent you a PM


----------



## travlnman1

dnoyes said:


> Gasman61. I sent you a PM



hmm.. I was kind of wondering about Gasman61's question too.  
Instead of PMing can you possibly share the info?

Thanks!


----------



## jking6

gasman61 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My son reports on Memorial Day (May 27), and he/I are driving down to Orlando together in his car, and I am flying back to Ohio.  I am hoping to get my airplane ticket soon, and I am wondering if anyone can shed some insight as to what happens Report Day.  Do I drop him off between 7-9 and then he's so busy I won't be able to see him again?  Is it like dropping a student off at college, so he checks in, gets his apartment, needs groceries, etc.?
> 
> Should I plan to fly home Report Day or the day afterward?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Karen



My DD started in the program last Aug. she was in photopass then she extended to Character attendant. She is having a great time. We took her car down and I flew back to NY. The first day I dropped her off and shopped in the area. I was able to meet up with her and get her settled in her apartment. Most but not all have the next day off. I enjoyed meeting her roommates and there families. I would stay and fly home later the day after check in. I fly down May 8th and she is done with the program on the 10th and we will head back to NY. I know the apartment that she was in was not CLEAN. We thought we took everything she needed but we we got there we made a few shopping trips. Dollar stores are a nice place to start.


----------



## Kaler131

Yea!! My DD just found out this morning that she was accepted into the college program for Fall Advantage!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

Kaler131 said:
			
		

> Yea!! My DD just found out this morning that she was accepted into the college program for Fall Advantage!!



Congratulations to her and you!  The advantage is the longer program so what dates will she be there?


----------



## carol-lamb

Kaler131 said:


> Yea!! My DD just found out this morning that she was accepted into the college program for Fall Advantage!!



Congratulations for your daughter (and you)!  I know how excited I was when my daughter was accepted for the Spring program.  What area will she be in?  My daughter is in attractions - Kilimanjaro Safari - and loves it.  She recently got accepted to extend until Aug. 2nd.


----------



## Kaler131

stitchlovestink said:


> Congratulations to her and you!  The advantage is the longer program so what dates will she be there?



Thanks!! Her check-in date is May 20 and she's there until Jan.


----------



## Kaler131

carol-lamb said:


> Congratulations for your daughter (and you)!  I know how excited I was when my daughter was accepted for the Spring program.  What area will she be in?  My daughter is in attractions - Kilimanjaro Safari - and loves it.  She recently got accepted to extend until Aug. 2nd.



Thanks!! She will also be doing attractions, but she doesn't know where yet....

My friend was in the program a few years ago and he was on KS and he really loved it too! He actually stayed on as a seasonal there for awhile after that.


----------



## AnnaS

Kaler131 said:


> Yea!! My DD just found out this morning that she was accepted into the college program for Fall Advantage!!



Great news!! Congratulations and I hope she has a great time.  Start the planning!!!!


----------



## BadDad

gasman61 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My son reports on Memorial Day (May 27), and he/I are driving down to Orlando together in his car, and I am flying back to Ohio.  I am hoping to get my airplane ticket soon, and I am wondering if anyone can shed some insight as to what happens Report Day.  Do I drop him off between 7-9 and then he's so busy I won't be able to see him again?  Is it like dropping a student off at college, so he checks in, gets his apartment, needs groceries, etc.?
> 
> Should I plan to fly home Report Day or the day afterward?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Karen


My S22 did the program Spring 2011:
When your off-spring checks in, parents can sit around and sip coffee, eat cookies, and talk with some experienced CPs.  I would advise you to get their key and move them in.  They will be busy.  Later in the day, it will be a dash to Walmart.  The sooner it's done, the sooner all of you can relax.


----------



## AnnaS

gasman61 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My son reports on Memorial Day (May 27), and he/I are driving down to Orlando together in his car, and I am flying back to Ohio.  I am hoping to get my airplane ticket soon, and I am wondering if anyone can shed some insight as to what happens Report Day.  Do I drop him off between 7-9 and then he's so busy I won't be able to see him again?  Is it like dropping a student off at college, so he checks in, gets his apartment, needs groceries, etc.?
> 
> Should I plan to fly home Report Day or the day afterward?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Karen



Hi karen,

I thought I answered.  I would fly home the next day.  Check-in day was super busy.  We dropped my dd off actually at 3 am and went back to the resort.  There were at least 50 people already in line.  We went back at 7 am and stayed at the parent's welcome center.  When dd was done - it was moving in time and then like pp poster - trip to Walmart for shopping and back to the apartment.  We stayed a few days and glad we did since she had two days off (well a quick 1 hour housing meeting the next day) after that.  Then Traditions, off two days again.  I would definitely leave at least the next day.


----------



## Ziggy

Is there an ATM close to where the ICP cast members are staying and if so how much is it to use? I really don't want DD taking a lot of cash for day to day expenses and would rather she withdrew smaller amounts more often. I did read somewhere that chase are charging $5 per use which is scary if she's only withdrawing $40


----------



## Joanna71985

Ziggy said:


> Is there an ATM close to where the ICP cast members are staying and if so how much is it to use? I really don't want DD taking a lot of cash for day to day expenses and would rather she withdrew smaller amounts more often. I did read somewhere that chase are charging $5 per use which is scary if she's only withdrawing $40



There should be an ATM at each housing complex


----------



## Ziggy

Joanna71985 said:


> There should be an ATM at each housing complex



Thanks, have you any idea if they charge if you are not a member of their bank?


----------



## Joanna71985

Ziggy said:


> Thanks, have you any idea if they charge if you are not a member of their bank?



I don't know (as I used the Disney bank, which is the ATM there). However, if I had to guess, I would say most likely


----------



## Ziggy

Joanna71985 said:


> I don't know (as I used the Disney bank, which is the ATM there). However, if I had to guess, I would say most likely



Sorry to be a pain with all the questions its just that DD is from the uk so the logistics are a bit more complicated. I was going to get her a prepayment card (from the uk) and keep loading it with money as she needed it, she'd use this for general day to day cash, she'd then use her credit card for larger purchases.


----------



## cherylleigh59

My daughter was recently accepted into the fall advantage program. She will be working in Full service food and beverage as a hostess. Does anyone have a child who worked in that area? If so, at what restaurant? Did they enjoy it?


----------



## Berlioz70

Ziggy said:


> Is there an ATM close to where the ICP cast members are staying and if so how much is it to use? I really don't want DD taking a lot of cash for day to day expenses and would rather she withdrew smaller amounts more often. I did read somewhere that chase are charging $5 per use which is scary if she's only withdrawing $40



ICPs are paid through a pay card - meaning everything she makes goes on the card that she can use to withdrawl cash/pay for items. It's through Partners FCU, who is the owner of all the ATMs at the housing and around property, so I do not believe she would have to worry about a charge.

The pay card is an option for regular CMs and CPs - but I'm fairly certain ALL ICPs are required to use it.


----------



## Ziggy

Berlioz70 said:


> ICPs are paid through a pay card - meaning everything she makes goes on the card that she can use to withdrawl cash/pay for items. It's through Partners FCU, who is the owner of all the ATMs at the housing and around property, so I do not believe she would have to worry about a charge.
> 
> The pay card is an option for regular CMs and CPs - but I'm fairly certain ALL ICPs are required to use it.



Brilliant! Thank you so much. Is it possible for me to add funds to this card if she is running low? I want her to enjoy her experience and not find she is struggling to pay food bills, she will use her credit card for parks outside WDW and other large purchases.


----------



## jking6

I am not sure if you can add money to the cards. My daughter is currently in the DCP and I know if she has a card from home that is affiliated with a credit union then there is no charge if they use machines back stage at all parks. I know alot of people say the kids make enough. But I wanted my daughter to have a great time and not worry about waiting for payday if she wants to go to DTD for dinner. She uses are local bank card every once in awhile. I just always keep in touch and if she needs money I add it to her local account.


----------



## wilkeliza

amho256 said:


> Hey guys! My DD will be coming in Fall for Merchandise and we just aren't sure how much money she needs to bring with her. Can any alumni help us out? Thank you!



Not a parent just an Alumni. I brought 600 and most of it was gone by the time I got my first check. Keep in mind I don't have awesome parents who bought all my stuff and food during check in. I had to buy all my appliances and food myself (by appliances I mean TV, wireless router and Espresso Maker. Roommate never did pay her part of the tv or router even though she used it all the time).

Also the 600 was use for meals at work. I quickly learned to pack a lunch. I think on days I paid for food and snacks backstage at Epcot I easily spent 20 to 30 a day.

Also until traditions you can't get your discounts or park entree so keep that in mind.

Most people I know brought between 500 and 1000 depending on what they were doing like going to Universal with roomies or exploring Orlando. I think 500 is fine if you are going to pay for the Wal-Mart run if you expect them to pay save 1000. That way they don't feel left out if the roomies go out to Universal or Sea World.


----------



## Ziggy

jking6 said:


> I am not sure if you can add money to the cards. My daughter is currently in the DCP and I know if she has a card from home that is affiliated with a credit union then there is no charge if they use machines back stage at all parks. I know alot of people say the kids make enough. But I wanted my daughter to have a great time and not worry about waiting for payday if she wants to go to DTD for dinner. She uses are local bank card every once in awhile. I just always keep in touch and if she needs money I add it to her local account.



Thanks, I think I'll get her a prepayment card here in the UK which she can use in Florida and just keep topping it up as required, it will cost her at the ATMs but not if she uses it for transactions in stores, I'm guessing the ATM withdrawals will be about $3 but I'll take the hit for peace of mind knowing she isn't going short, this is a massive experience for her and I'd hate for her to lose out because she didn't have  enough.


----------



## jking6

Ziggy said:


> Thanks, I think I'll get her a prepayment card here in the UK which she can use in Florida and just keep topping it up as required, it will cost her at the ATMs but not if she uses it for transactions in stores, I'm guessing the ATM withdrawals will be about $3 but I'll take the hit for peace of mind knowing she isn't going short, this is a massive experience for her and I'd hate for her to lose out because she didn't have  enough.



Keep in mind that every where is Disney she can use her card for credit and not get charged $3.00. You can even use it to buy a soda. No minimum at Disney. My daughter has only withdrawn money a few times since last August and that has been when someone got Discount tickets for her for Universal or picked up an exclusive limited item and she was working.
 Good luck


----------



## Ziggy

jking6 said:


> Keep in mind that every where is Disney she can use her card for credit and not get charged $3.00. You can even use it to buy a soda. No minimum at Disney. My daughter has only withdrawn money a few times since last August and that has been when someone got Discount tickets for her for Universal or picked up an exclusive limited item and she was working.
> Good luck



Wow, thank you so much, I feel more settled now...well until my next worry


----------



## Berlioz70

Berlioz70 said:


> ICPs are paid through a pay card - meaning everything she makes goes on the card that she can use to withdrawl cash/pay for items. It's through Partners FCU, who is the owner of all the ATMs at the housing and around property, so I do not believe she would have to worry about a charge.
> 
> The pay card is an option for regular CMs and CPs - but I'm fairly certain ALL ICPs are required to use it.



I have to fix my own misinformation. The pay cards USED to be through Partners, but now they use a different company. I do not know what the ATM fees are like to use them.

Sorry!


----------



## Ziggy

Berlioz70 said:


> I have to fix my own misinformation. The pay cards USED to be through Partners, but now they use a different company. I do not know what the ATM fees are like to use them.
> 
> Sorry!



No worries, thanks for your help


----------



## Shelly

Hello Everyone. Helping a very excited daughter plan for her may 20th check in. Custodial.I wanted to ask parents. Can you give me your thoughts on bedding.
I see they sell bed bug matress covers, but then dd says she needs a mattress topper. I was just going to give her a regualr quilted mattress pad.
Any ideas what would be best?
Thanks.


----------



## wilkeliza

Shelly said:


> Hello Everyone. Helping a very excited daughter plan for her may 20th check in. Custodial.I wanted to ask parents. Can you give me your thoughts on bedding.
> I see they sell bed bug matress covers, but then dd says she needs a mattress topper. I was just going to give her a regualr quilted mattress pad.
> Any ideas what would be best?
> Thanks.



The beds are like what you would find in a camp. They are foam mattresses with no spring or anything. Almost everyone I knew had a mattress pad. Mine was 4 in because I bought a 2 in king and folded it in half.


----------



## Wishes Count

Shelly said:


> Hello Everyone. Helping a very excited daughter plan for her may 20th check in. Custodial.I wanted to ask parents. Can you give me your thoughts on bedding.
> I see they sell bed bug matress covers, but then dd says she needs a mattress topper. I was just going to give her a regualr quilted mattress pad.
> Any ideas what would be best?
> Thanks.



She needs a mattress topper! One of those foam or egg crate type ones! As previous poster has said they are very hard, I actually think the ones I used at summer camp as a child were more comfortable.


----------



## Shelly

Thanks everyone. Now I need to ask how many days I should get park tickets for. I know it will be busy and dont want to waste money on a day I don't need. I have sunday our arrival day. Then wondering if I should bother for monday? then Tuesday is my last day.


----------



## disneycruising

I am so excited! My DD (19) got into the college program. She checks in on May 20th leaves on Jan 3. We have so much to do to get ready... only month away! 

I see more trips to WDW in my very near future!


----------



## DisneyTinkerbell

I am sorry if this has already been answered, but there are so many posts I think I probably missed it  Does my daughter need to bring her own comforter, sheets, pillows and towels?


----------



## Traveliz

DisneyTinkerbell said:


> I am sorry if this has already been answered, but there are so many posts I think I probably missed it  Does my daughter need to bring her own comforter, sheets, pillows and towels?



Yes.

Liz


----------



## DisneyTinkerbell

Thank you!!!


----------



## AnnaS

DisneyTinkerbell said:


> I am sorry if this has already been answered, but there are so many posts I think I probably missed it  Does my daughter need to bring her own comforter, sheets, pillows and towels?



Yes and don't forget a mattress pad is a must


----------



## Ziggy

DD wears a medical necklace will there be a phone number available there for her to add to it? We have seen the medical accommodation form but that really doesn't cover her needs if she has an asthma attack, she just needs a contact really.


----------



## Wishes Count

Ziggy said:


> DD wears a medical necklace will there be a phone number available there for her to add to it? We have seen the medical accommodation form but that really doesn't cover her needs if she has an asthma attack, she just needs a contact really.



I'm not sure what you mean by phone number? If you mean as an emergency contact Disney will be no help. It should be you. She will have a phone in her apartment but the chances if her roommates being there to pick it up are slim. 

Also I will say that if she is at work at one of the parks and has a severe attack the EMS team can be there within 1-2 minutes. Response time to resorts is a little more.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ziggy

Wishes Count said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by phone number? If you mean as an emergency contact Disney will be no help. It should be you. She will have a phone in her apartment but the chances if her roommates being there to pick it up are slim.
> 
> Also I will say that if she is at work at one of the parks and has a severe attack the EMS team can be there within 1-2 minutes. Response time to resorts is a little more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks, I'm in the UK so it would be difficult, she doesn't have them often at all so hopefully all will be okay


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Ziggy said:


> DD wears a medical necklace will there be a phone number available there for her to add to it? We have seen the medical accommodation form but that really doesn't cover her needs if she has an asthma attack, she just needs a contact really.


I'd honestly just recommend your mobile, as any EMT/Paramedics/First Responders will check her medical tag before anything else.

In my case it's iffy since my parents turn off their phones at night, but if there's that possible concern leave your phone as the primary contact in all situations, and on her medical tag. Just plan on leaving it on 24/7, as that's what I would do in any circumstance.

By the way, thanks for reminding me as I still need to order mine too.



Shelly said:


> Thanks everyone. Now I need to ask how many days I should get park tickets for. I know it will be busy and dont want to waste money on a day I don't need. I have sunday our arrival day. Then wondering if I should bother for monday? then Tuesday is my last day.


If you're arriving Sunday, I'd recommend at least Sunday/Monday. Just realize she'll be busy with check-in, unpacking, and casting which will leave little time if you're planning on helping her out. With the new check-in system though, things should run quicker but begins later at 9am. Depending on what time you're leaving, Tuesday might be possible too. It just depends on what you're up for personally, as she won't have park access until Wednesday at the earliest.

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Ziggy

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I'd honestly just recommend your mobile, as any EMT/Paramedics/First Responders will check her medical tag before anything else.
> 
> In my case it's iffy since my parents turn off their phones at night, but if there's that possible concern leave your phone as the primary contact in all situations, and on her medical tag. Just plan on leaving it on 24/7, as that's what I would do in any circumstance.
> 
> By the way, thanks for reminding me as I still need to order mine too.



Thank you so much for your help Roger, I'll put my moblie/cell and landline down on it


----------



## DisneyParent

My Daughter got her Arrival date as May 20th and the email to complete the preboard documents which are all done.

Now the Dashboard has a link in the communications titled WDWCP Food Service QSR H/H which says: The job posting you are looking for has expired or the position has already been filled. If you are interested in one of our other opportunities, please visit our career site.

Is this normal after you are locked in or should she call and checkup on this?

Also - I'm driving her down in  two weeks. If I could bring her single twin matress in my truck would you recommend it? I've heard the matresses are pretty hard and I do have room to bring it.


----------



## wilkeliza

DisneyParent said:


> My Daughter got her Arrival date as May 20th and the email to complete the preboard documents which are all done.
> 
> Now the Dashboard has a link in the communications titled WDWCP Food Service QSR H/H which says: The job posting you are looking for has expired or the position has already been filled. If you are interested in one of our other opportunities, please visit our career site.
> 
> Is this normal after you are locked in or should she call and checkup on this?
> 
> Also - I'm driving her down in  two weeks. If I could bring her single twin matress in my truck would you recommend it? I've heard the matresses are pretty hard and I do have room to bring it.



Never seen the communication. Unless she ha the application saved in her dashboard.

On the bringing your own mattress I would call housing and ask if that is allowed. I think I recall that we weren't allowed to bring our own furniture but I'm not sure if a mattress would count. Also the storage for the CP housing mattress would be unfair to the other roommates because it would take a lot of room out of the closet.


----------



## stitchlovestink

DisneyParent said:
			
		

> My Daughter got her Arrival date as May 20th and the email to complete the preboard documents which are all done.
> 
> Now the Dashboard has a link in the communications titled WDWCP Food Service QSR H/H which says: The job posting you are looking for has expired or the position has already been filled. If you are interested in one of our other opportunities, please visit our career site.
> 
> Is this normal after you are locked in or should she call and checkup on this?
> 
> Also - I'm driving her down in  two weeks. If I could bring her single twin matress in my truck would you recommend it? I've heard the matresses are pretty hard and I do have room to bring it.



I would have her call and check that out...something doesn't sound quite right with that communication...

And regarding the mattress, you need to leave it at home.  Your bettter bet is to invest in a good quality mattress topper.  Your not allowed to bring your own and honestly there is no guarantee that she will stay in the same unit with the same girls for her entire program. And if she has to move, it's not always with a lot of notice!  So that would be my suggestion...a quality mattress topper.  Kohl's sells some for a reasonable price on sale and then use the bonus 30% off. I got a NICE twin sized one for about $30.


----------



## DisneyParent

Thanks all - we'll check on a good matress topper then.

Are the offices open on the weekend to check on the message or will she have to wait until Monday morning?


----------



## leebee

Well... after all the excitement of planning for the CP, doing the interviews, going to WDW to audition for a character/mover role (first cut based on height, and she is 5'6"), accepting a role in attractions, "meeting" potential roommates online, starting to make plans and schedules, etc., it looks like DD might not be doing the CP after all. Many things come into play, but the big ones are (a) her inability to fit regular dance classes into the work schedule, (b) some really excellent classes her major and minor are offering on a trial/one-time basis during fall semester, and (c) failing health of a beloved grandparent. We talked about it all last night, and she keeps coming back to reasoning that the original idea was to audition to DANCE at Disney, not just take off a semester to work at WDW. I know that I'll be supportive of her final decision, because it's her life, but I admit to feeling a little sad around the edges, that DD might not be doing the CP next fall! She is still weighing all the options, but really... Do I have the only kid in the world who'd choose to stay in school rather than work at Disney World??


----------



## jobro912

Nope, Leebee...you don't.  My son is still in the "Not Sure" stage. He is proceeding with his university as if he will be there in the Fall.  A few variations, but still...He found out this week that he was moved to the Honor's Dorm...and if he went off for Fall, that room would be gone.  He still hasn't heard about scholarships other than some will defer, some won't...his department approved a grand total of 0 hours of credit for DCP, and his department is also doing a Shakespeare work in the fall, which they only do every other year....the next time it comes around he will be in his internship and won't get to do it...So like I said...he is proceeding with DCP, and proceeding as if he will be in school in the Fall. He wants both, but can't have both. LOL.  I would hate for him to never be able to do the program if he backs out, but a kid's gotta do what a kid's gotta do.


----------



## leebee

jobro912 said:


> Nope, Leebee...you don't.  My son is still in the "Not Sure" stage. He is proceeding with his university as if he will be there in the Fall.  A few variations, but still...He found out this week that he was moved to the Honor's Dorm...and if he went off for Fall, that room would be gone.  He still hasn't heard about scholarships other than some will defer, some won't...his department approved a grand total of 0 hours of credit for DCP, and his department is also doing a Shakespeare work in the fall, which they only do every other year....the next time it comes around he will be in his internship and won't get to do it...So like I said...he is proceeding with DCP, and proceeding as if he will be in school in the Fall. He wants both, but can't have both. LOL.  I would hate for him to never be able to do the program if he backs out, but a kid's gotta do what a kid's gotta do.



IIRC, your son also auditioned for an entertainment role and made it further through the audition than my DD. I think for DD a large part of this is NOT being able to dance while in FL. She doesn't drive, so she'd be reliant on public transportation to get to classes. Being able to squeeze in dance while trying to do two courses (one Disney, one online) and work 45 hours a week would prove almost impossible. She can't not dance... just not happening... so I think that's a big part of it. She is considering turning down the offer for fall and applying for a Spring/Spring Advantage role. This will give her an opportunity to re-audition for an entertainment role, although if they are cutting everyone around her very common height (5'6" although that was 5'4.5" at Disney) there will never be an opportunity for her to dance at Disney. I just hope she'll be happy with WHATEVER she decides to do (and maybe get her license to make the decision easier!)


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Ziggy said:


> Thank you so much for your help Roger, I'll put my moblie/cell and landline down on it


Pleasure, Ma'am. Better safe than sorry, and it doesn't hurt anything. Here's hoping she'll never need it. 

Thanks again for reminding me that I needed to order mine. It's going to be later, but I'll get it shipped down as soon as possible.



leebee said:


> I think for DD a large part of this is NOT being able to dance while in FL. She doesn't drive, so she'd be reliant on public transportation to get to classes.


There's honestly numerous ways for her to go about getting transportation, as I have enough people ask on a regular basis where dance and yoga studios are located in the area and recommendations. She could always find a friend, or a couple of friends that would be willing to go by a studio and practise.

In the end, you are correct that it's her decision. As a College student, and a son, thank you for respecting that. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## leebee

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Pleasure, Ma'am. Better safe than sorry, and it doesn't hurt anything. Here's hoping she'll never need it.
> 
> Thanks again for reminding me that I needed to order mine. It's going to be later, but I'll get it shipped down as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> There's honestly numerous ways for her to go about getting transportation, as I have enough people ask on a regular basis where dance and yoga studios are located in the area and recommendations. She could always find a friend, or a couple of friends that would be willing to go by a studio and practise.
> 
> In the end, you are correct that it's her decision. As a College student, and a son, thank you for respecting that.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



You're welcome! It's hard sometimes, to separate wanting her to have her dreams from me wanting to live my dream vicariously through her. I'll admit it makes me a little sad to hear that she might not do the CP, because it wasn't an option when I was in college, and I think she'd LOVE it. However, she won't love it if she isn't there for herself, or is wondering about classes back home or worrying about not dancing regularly. I know she'll come to the best decision for her, and I will reign in my personal feelings and support what she decides. I just want her to be happy!


----------



## Shelly

Hi I tried doing a search but there are long threads to look thru. I am staying at contemporary and taking a cab with my daughter to check in. Is there an address I can give to the cab driver?
Thank you.


----------



## gkalas

Sorry if this has been covered, but my son was accepted into the fall program and we are coming down with him in August to check him in.  Does Disney provide any type of room and/or ticket discounts for families helping their kids move in?


----------



## Wishes Count

Shelly said:


> Hi I tried doing a search but there are long threads to look thru. I am staying at contemporary and taking a cab with my daughter to check in. Is there an address I can give to the cab driver?
> Thank you.



13501 Meadow Creek Drive
Orlando FL 32821

If you tell him Vista Way Apartments he may actually know where it is.



gkalas said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but my son was accepted into the fall program and we are coming down with him in August to check him in.  Does Disney provide any type of room and/or ticket discounts for families helping their kids move in?



There are no discounts available other than what is available to the general public.


----------



## carol-lamb

They get their main gate passes and cast member discounts (merchandise, resorts, food, etc.) after they complete Traditions, which is after move in.


----------



## stitchlovestink

carol-lamb said:
			
		

> They get their main gate passes and cast member discounts (merchandise, resorts, food, etc.) after they complete Traditions, which is after move in.



Which may not be for a few days after they move in...
Some kids go to traditions the next day, some don't for a day or two. I saw a couple of kids who didn't get to go for almost a week because of issues with paperwork.  And it stinks because there's not a whole lot for them to do that doesn't cost $$ until they get their maingate (they can't go to the parks for free until they get their maingate) and it really stinks when they're the only one who doesn't have it! 
DD didn't get to go to Traditions until day Four (with move in day being day one).  So she had TWO down days...one wasn't bad, we did our shopping and all. But I felt like the other was totally wasted. It stunk!


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> Which may not be for a few days after they move in...
> Some kids go to traditions the next day, some don't for a day or two. I saw a couple of kids who didn't get to go for almost a week because of issues with paperwork.  And it stinks because there's not a whole lot for them to do that doesn't cost $$ until they get their maingate (they can't go to the parks for free until they get their maingate) and it really stinks when they're the only one who doesn't have it!
> DD didn't get to go to Traditions until day Four (with move in day being day one).  So she had TWO down days...one wasn't bad, we did our shopping and all. But I felt like the other was totally wasted. It stunk!



Just a clarification they will get their ID at Traditions. They will not get their maingate at traditions. Their ID will only get them in not family and friends. Their maingate will come in the mail 2 to 3 weeks after traditions.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

wilkeliza said:


> Just a clarification they will get their ID at Traditions. They will not get their maingate at traditions. Their ID will only get them in not family and friends. Their maingate will come in the mail 2 to 3 weeks after traditions.



Seconded as many overlook this.

ID's are given out at Traditions, which is typically the 3rd or 4th day of the program.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> Just a clarification they will get their ID at Traditions. They will not get their maingate at traditions. Their ID will only get them in not family and friends. Their maingate will come in the mail 2 to 3 weeks after traditions.



Thank you for correcting my terminology!  I was thinking their 'blue ID card' was called their 'maingate' but you are right. The maingate is the card that allows them to take guests in.  Thanks for correcting my misuse of the titles!!


----------



## checkwriter

#1 son arrived safely in Orlando after a looong (14+ hours over two days) solo drive, is tucked away in a decent hotel about 15 minutes from Vista, and he's looking forward to checking in tomorrow morning.  Best of luck to all the other May 20 starters out there!


----------



## Kaler131

checkwriter said:


> #1 son arrived safely in Orlando after a looong (14+ hours over two days) solo drive, is tucked away in a decent hotel about 15 minutes from Vista, and he's looking forward to checking in tomorrow morning.  Best of luck to all the other May 20 starters out there!



My daughter checks in tomorrow too!!


----------



## Ziggy

checkwriter said:


> #1 son arrived safely in Orlando after a looong (14+ hours over two days) solo drive, is tucked away in a decent hotel about 15 minutes from Vista, and he's looking forward to checking in tomorrow morning.  Best of luck to all the other May 20 starters out there!





Kaler131 said:


> My daughter checks in tomorrow too!!



Good luck to them , my dd checks in on the June 3rd


----------



## Kaler131

Ziggy said:


> Good luck to them , my dd checks in on the June 3rd


----------



## goofy4tink

Well, dd just finished up her first year of college. She is more convinced that she wants to apply for the DCP in her senior year and hopefully be able to participate in that as soon as possible after graduation. Then, after time in the CP, she hopes to be offered a job and be at WDW for awhile.
She is a theatre major....so, any advice from parents with theatre major kids that did this?? She knows that she most likely won't get into entertainment....yes, she is pretty talented vocally and is a decent dancer, but she is 5'10'' with red hair, so realizes she will be limited.
I'm curious as to what her timing would be in senior year, with her graduation in mid-May. What programs would she be able to apply for?


----------



## Wishes Count

goofy4tink said:


> Well, dd just finished up her first year of college. She is more convinced that she wants to apply for the DCP in her senior year and hopefully be able to participate in that as soon as possible after graduation. Then, after time in the CP, she hopes to be offered a job and be at WDW for awhile.
> She is a theatre major....so, any advice from parents with theatre major kids that did this?? She knows that she most likely won't get into entertainment....yes, she is pretty talented vocally and is a decent dancer, but she is 5'10'' with red hair, so realizes she will be limited.
> I'm curious as to what her timing would be in senior year, with her graduation in mid-May. What programs would she be able to apply for?



If she wants to apply for the program immediately following her graduation she would be applying for the Fall program. Applications for this program are usually released in late Jan or early Feb so she would apply at that time during her senior year.

Entertainment can be hard to get into. The CP only offers character performers which you need to attend an audition for. Your daughter might actually have a better chance because she is 5'10'' but it really depends on what they are looking for at the time.


----------



## wilkeliza

goofy4tink said:


> Well, dd just finished up her first year of college. She is more convinced that she wants to apply for the DCP in her senior year and hopefully be able to participate in that as soon as possible after graduation. Then, after time in the CP, she hopes to be offered a job and be at WDW for awhile.
> She is a theatre major....so, any advice from parents with theatre major kids that did this?? She knows that she most likely won't get into entertainment....yes, she is pretty talented vocally and is a decent dancer, but she is 5'10'' with red hair, so realizes she will be limited.
> I'm curious as to what her timing would be in senior year, with her graduation in mid-May. What programs would she be able to apply for?



Also I've never heard of anyone being offered a job from Disney. You have to do like everyone else and go to casting about 6 weeks prior to your program end and apply for different positions. The only time I heard of offers are very high up positions and people who are already in the company and already on transfer lists when a new project comes up.

If she wants to stay at WDW after it is worth trying for PIs and MIs as well as the CP. I tried for all 3 an first round got the CP an second time got further into PI an MI interview process but was only accepted for extension on my CP. I didn't take it but rather went seasonal with my position.


----------



## goofy4tink

wilkeliza said:


> Also I've never heard of anyone being offered a job from Disney. You have to do like everyone else and go to casting about 6 weeks prior to your program end and apply for different positions. The only time I heard of offers are very high up positions and people who are already in the company and already on transfer lists when a new project comes up.
> 
> If she wants to stay at WDW after it is worth trying for PIs and MIs as well as the CP. I tried for all 3 an first round got the CP an second time got further into PI an MI interview process but was only accepted for extension on my CP. I didn't take it but rather went seasonal with my position.


I think 'offered' was the wrong choice of word!! I think I actually meant more like 'she wants to try to get a job there and stay on'!!


----------



## jobro912

My son is a Theatre major and just finished his freshman year. He will be going for the Fall 2013 program on August 12. He is going to be working custodial. So it has nothing to do with his degree, but does involve a lot of guest interaction. He did audition for character. As someone else said, it depends a lot on height and what they are looking for at the time. He measured 5'11" I think, and progressed through the whole audition and wasn't taken. In his case I think he was too tall, and too short. LOL. Too tall for a lot of characters, and too short for the really tall ones.  

If she will be graduating in May, she will be able to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage. Fall runs August-January 3 this year. Advantage runs May/June through January 3. Applications for this program opened in February this year.


----------



## stitchlovestink

jobro912 said:
			
		

> My son is a Theatre major and just finished his freshman year. He will be going for the Fall 2013 program on August 12. He is going to be working custodial. So it has nothing to do with his degree, but does involve a lot of guest interaction. He did audition for character. As someone else said, it depends a lot on height and what they are looking for at the time. He measured 5'11" I think, and progressed through the whole audition and wasn't taken. In his case I think he was too tall, and too short. LOL. Too tall for a lot of characters, and too short for the really tall ones.
> 
> If she will be graduating in May, she will be able to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage. Fall runs August-January 3 this year. Advantage runs May/June through January 3. Applications for this program opened in February this year.



Well, the LOTS of GUEST INTERACTION depends!!!!   Depends on whether he gets a park or a resort!!!  Not all custodial CPs get assigned to a park! Some get placed at resorts and there isn't nearly as much guest interaction there!  Just sayin....  
Speaking from first hand experience of DD who is currently there!!


----------



## jobro912

^^^ Yeah, that...here's hoping.  He doesn't much care as long as he has that CM ID to get in on his days off.


----------



## racefans44

My son returned to Orlando and signed in last week to begin his second CP.  He will be a lifeguard.  His first program was wonderful and he is really looking forward working in a different position this time.


----------



## gasman61

Sorry if this has been covered.  I did scroll back through a couple of pages and did not see an answer.

My son checks in on May 27.  I am wondering what sort of free time he will have on that day after check-in.  We are planning to get supplies at Target or Walmart, but I am wondering if we would have time to get to a water park.  We already have several non-expiring water park tickets.

Any advice about move in day from other parents would be appreciated!


----------



## wilkeliza

gasman61 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered.  I did scroll back through a couple of pages and did not see an answer.
> 
> My son checks in on May 27.  I am wondering what sort of free time he will have on that day after check-in.  We are planning to get supplies at Target or Walmart, but I am wondering if we would have time to get to a water park.  We already have several non-expiring water park tickets.
> 
> Any advice about move in day from other parents would be appreciated!



Day of check in wont be too much free time for water parks. I got to check in at 4 am sat around until 9 was out of casting and such by 11 and to a park by 12 but that was a park that was open until 11pm so I didn't feel like I was wasting a ticket. Also I was the first bus to casting and also had people unpacking my stuff while I was at casting so it is extremely hard to say if it is worth it.

The next day has loads if free time especially if he has the first housing meeting.


----------



## gasman61

Thanks for the reply.  I am flying back home on the 2nd day, so that won't work for me.  We actually might have enough time on the day before check-in.. if we get up and on the road in time!  Will make that a priority now that I know we can't count on check-in day being enough time for a park.


----------



## pmdeve

When they have completed their College Proogram do they have a Graduation Ceremony?


----------



## wilkeliza

pmdeve said:


> When they have completed their College Proogram do they have a Graduation Ceremony?



There is a graduation but it is for CPs only. Also it isn't like the read our names. We just go pick up our gift an ears and then get pictures. I didn't go I just picked it up as I was checking out.


----------



## gasman61

A couple of comments here 

1.  My understanding from the mom of an alumni is that there is a graduation ceremony, but it is only for the CP graduates.  Parents cannot attend.  

2.  I did get my DS all settled in for his program this week.  Check in was on Monday, and he left the Holiday Inn at 7:15am(with all his roommates, who had all stayed there) and walked to 8am check in.  The students arriving were divided into several groups, and my son's group had a 10:30 bus to Casting.  He was finished there (and for the day) and back to Vista Way at around 1:30pm.  We went to lunch and shopping at Walmart and had plenty of time for getting him settled in his apartment.

3.  On his 2nd day, everyone has a meeting at 10:45.  My understanding is that it does not last too long, but if you are counting on your child driving you to the airport on day 2 I'd recommend an early morning or late afternoon flight.  

4.  I am pretty sure he (and all the roomies) are free on Day 3.  If you want to spend a day with your child when they don't have any conflicts you will need to stay through this day.  They do not receive their park passes (for themselves) until Traditions, so if you'd want to spend a day together in the parks you'd have to pay for your child this day.

5.  Traditions is on Thursday.  I am not sure how much time that takes since it hasn't yet happened.  My son has actual work on Friday (although his roommates are completely free that day).

Hope this helps other parents trying to plan hotel stays/flight times!  I think, if I could plan in hindsight, I would have scheduled my flight back on Thurs rather than Tues.  I might have considered changing hotels after Monday, too, because the Holiday Inn is not the cheapest place to stay and has a pretty rotten location, traffic-wise.  It was a very pleasant place to stay and  is wonderfully convenient for the CP check-in, but after that process is done there is just plain too much traffic to pick this location over the thousands of other hotels in the city.


----------



## stitchlovestink

gasman61 said:
			
		

> A couple of comments here
> 
> 1.  My understanding from the mom of an alumni is that there is a graduation ceremony, but it is only for the CP graduates.  Parents cannot attend.
> 
> 2.  I did get my DS all settled in for his program this week.  Check in was on Monday, and he left the Holiday Inn at 7:15am(with all his roommates, who had all stayed there) and walked to 8am check in.  The students arriving were divided into several groups, and my son's group had a 10:30 bus to Casting.  He was finished there (and for the day) and back to Vista Way at around 1:30pm.  We went to lunch and shopping at Walmart and had plenty of time for getting him settled in his apartment.
> 
> 3.  On his 2nd day, everyone has a meeting at 10:45.  My understanding is that it does not last too long, but if you are counting on your child driving you to the airport on day 2 I'd recommend an early morning or late afternoon flight.
> 
> 4.  I am pretty sure he (and all the roomies) are free on Day 3.  If you want to spend a day with your child when they don't have any conflicts you will need to stay through this day.  They do not receive their park passes (for themselves) until Traditions, so if you'd want to spend a day together in the parks you'd have to pay for your child this day.
> 
> 5.  Traditions is on Thursday.  I am not sure how much time that takes since it hasn't yet happened.  My son has actual work on Friday (although his roommates are completely free that day).
> 
> Hope this helps other parents trying to plan hotel stays/flight times!  I think, if I could plan in hindsight, I would have scheduled my flight back on Thurs rather than Tues.  I might have considered changing hotels after Monday, too, because the Holiday Inn is not the cheapest place to stay and has a pretty rotten location, traffic-wise.  It was a very pleasant place to stay and  is wonderfully convenient for the CP check-in, but after that process is done there is just plain too much traffic to pick this location over the thousands of other hotels in the city.



Each CP will have Traditions assigned at a different time. DD's roommate had it the first thing the next morning. DD didn't have it for a few days. One of DD's suitemate's had to wait almost a week because of a paperwork issue.  There seems to be No rhyme or reason as to when they go to Traditions but the only thing I can say is it will be random and doubtful they will go will their roommates.  And they can't get into the parks for free until after Traditions.
And honestly I wouldn't 'count' on them being 'free' on day 3.  Each. CP's scheduule is unique.  DD's friend who completed Traditions so quickly was literally working (training of course) right away!  I was shocked!  It was shorter shifts than normal, but I just wouldn't 'expect' anything....LOL!  BTDT!  I will know the routine when younger DD does the program.


----------



## JKELLY

Sorry if this is a repeat question, approximately how many apply for a semester internship and how many many are accepted? I don't seem to hear of a lot who don't get accepted which is a good thing but I can't imagine true.
Thanks!


----------



## stitchlovestink

JKELLY said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a repeat question, approximately how many apply for a semester internship and how many many are accepted? I don't seem to hear of a lot who don't get accepted which is a good thing but I can't imagine true.
> Thanks!



Well the stats we 'heard' when DD applied were approx 24K to 26K apply per semester. They accept 6K. And approx 500 are termed in the first 2 weeks thinking they are there to vacation or party like they do at college.  DD is currently there and knew a couple of kids who got 'termed' on days one and two for alcohol violations.  They make the rules very clear but I guess some of the kids figure either They won't get caught or they'll get cut some slack.  The rules are very black & white.  The bad part is that one kid can get the whole suite termed for an alcohol violation which I don't really think is quite fair esp since you may be in a position where you didn't get to pick your suite mates. I've also heard that Vista Way is party central so if your kid is not a partyer, they may want to try to get into Patterson or Chattam (sp?)  DD has lived in both of them and they are much calmer!


----------



## travlnman1

We will be autotraining it to Sanford on Thursday so my daughter has a car for her DCP.
I keep reading about having car insurance in your childs name. She doesn't own the car.  We do.  The policy can't be in her name if she is not the owner.  I have the policy and she is listed as an insured driver of the car.  Will that suffice?


----------



## stitchlovestink

travlnman1 said:
			
		

> We will be autotraining it to Sanford on Thursday so my daughter has a car for her DCP.
> I keep reading about having car insurance in your childs name. She doesn't own the car.  We do.  The policy can't be in her name if she is not the owner.  I have the policy and she is listed as an insured driver of the car.  Will that suffice?



I would think a copy of the policy showing that she is named as an insured driver should be sufficient. I think they are really just trying to cover their butts and make sure that they are driving cars that they are covered to drive which makes total sense.


----------



## carol-lamb

Yes - all you need to show is a copy of the policy declaration certificate that shows she is the rated driver on the vehicle. That is what my daughter had in January and there was no problem at all.


----------



## Ziggy

If you're on the ICP and you feel you've been treated unfairly because of your disability is there an appeal process?


----------



## Wishes Count

Ziggy said:


> If you're on the ICP and you feel you've been treated unfairly because of your disability is there an appeal process?



You'd have to give us more information  Does this have to do with housing or with work? Are you trying to get accommodations for work? If it is related to housing go to the programs office at The Commons and ask for the phone number of who ever is in charge. Not the people behind the desk, but their leader. If they aren't helpful ask your manager to help you find out who that person is.

If you are having a problem at work, ask at the programs office for information for Human Resources or who can assist you.

I hope you can find the right person to talk to.


----------



## Ziggy

Wishes Count said:


> You'd have to give us more information  Does this have to do with housing or with work? Are you trying to get accommodations for work? If it is related to housing go to the programs office at The Commons and ask for the phone number of who ever is in charge. Not the people behind the desk, but their leader. If they aren't helpful ask your manager to help you find out who that person is.
> 
> If you are having a problem at work, ask at the programs office for information for Human Resources or who can assist you.
> 
> I hope you can find the right person to talk to.



Thank you, I'll tell her to speak to the programs manager.


----------



## wilkeliza

Ziggy said:


> If you're on the ICP and you feel you've been treated unfairly because of your disability is there an appeal process?



It is hard to say. Yes there is an appeals process but did your daughter inform Disney before she took the position by filling out the proper medical forms. As the pp said it is hard to help with out knowing details. Disney has a very strict policy in that they need paperwork filled out before accommodations can be made. If the paperwork is filled out and you still believe they aren't getting the accommodations they need then you can appeal the ruling.

Now if it is people making fun etc then that is an issue to take to management and if they don't respond taking it o the next level.


----------



## Ziggy

wilkeliza said:


> It is hard to say. Yes there is an appeals process but did your daughter inform Disney before she took the position by filling out the proper medical forms. As the pp said it is hard to help with out knowing details. Disney has a very strict policy in that they need paperwork filled out before accommodations can be made. If the paperwork is filled out and you still believe they aren't getting the accommodations they need then you can appeal the ruling.
> 
> Now if it is people making fun etc then that is an issue to take to management and if they don't respond taking it o the next level.



Thanks for your help, I'm just waiting on some news and will get back tomorrow .


----------



## Ziggy

wilkeliza and Wishes Count, thank you so much for your help. I hope you understand that I don't want to go into too much detail on a public forum about my daughter's medical condition so I really do appreciate your help as it all seems so vague. I stayed up late last night to speak to her when she came in from work to get a clearer picture of what had happened, she was very upset when she called me earlier in the day it was hard to make sense and I felt so helpless being on the other side of the Atlantic. She has a medical condition which isn't very well known but presents the same as another much more serious condition, she had to go and get assessed for work and the medic she spoke to didn't want to listen to her when she explained what her condition is, she offered a letter from her specialist and her local dr but its seems the medic didn't want to know and kept on about treating it as the more extreme condition which could be very dangerous to DD, DD felt that if she made too much of a fuss she would be sent back to the UK, working at WDW has always been her dream and she was heartbroken at the thought of this. Anyhow things did turn out well in the end when she went into work and handed over her form and explained how to treat her condition should there be any problems and everyone there was lovely, my faith is restored in the mouse , guess the medic was having a bad day and although it wasn't a nice experience for DD its something she can learn from as a life experience . 

wilkliza we did look at the medical accommodation forms but the questions really didn't seem relevant to DD and according to the description, 
"A disability is a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more life activities." it seemed we would be wasting people's time filling it in  for something which may or may not happen and was not a constant condition, it certainly doesn't substantially affect her.


----------



## Shelly

Cant believe this is the topic when it is so much on my mind today.
My DD is currently at Disney and her Dr. read this 
"A disability is a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more life activities." 
He said it didnt seem necessary to fill out paper work. She has a job at home and has no issues. We don't know what she can and cannot do ahead of time. I think he didnt realize how hard she could be working. He just was thinking disney fun peace of cake.
So she gets to disney and starts working and it is just killing her she is getting sick. So I call her dr and he said he would fill out the form.
We do that and they freeze her from her current role and just tell her they will try to find her a spot. So she is not working until then. They say that after 10 days she will be termed if no position is found. They are not kind in any way, they don't try to find out what is exactly going on. They dont realize that each disability or illness is so different. She has tried going there, calling and they just blow her off.
I am certian she will have another position soon, because her manager loved her and put in a word to the office. It shouldnt be this way at all.
 I am thinking there is a problem regarding disability and how disney proceeds that needs to be adressed. Each illness really is a case by case. No two are alike. There needs to be communication if nothing else. Luckily with my daughters illness there is a large advocacy group that I can bring this up with.


----------



## Shelly

Actually I am thinking of having her dr write a letter on this. Does anyone know a fax or a person to contact that is the head of college program?


----------



## wilkeliza

Shelly said:


> Actually I am thinking of having her dr write a letter on this. Does anyone know a fax or a person to contact that is the head of college program?



I'm not sure if head of CP or actually faxing it to Disney's HR is more important.

Unfortunately with jobs they only legally have to provide reasonable accommodations. They do look for jobs it is just as you said though that not all disabilities are the same and if your form says XY and Z are the accommodations you need but Disney doesn't have a role that allows those accommodations or all the roles that do are full then they can't really be held liable. I also believe some cases can be a risk for others so Disney as a service industry job has to weight other factors than say a simple office job.

I'm kind of surprised they didn't put you DD on light duty until a new rule was found. Light duty is all backstage behind the scenes work like going cast members pins etc. 

I only wonder because I had several friends with a wide range if issues including anxiety, heat sensitivity, all the way to fully deaf who work in the parks.  

Not saying Disney isn't wrong but with out details it is hard to say why they are doing what they are doing to your DD.


----------



## wilkeliza

Ziggy said:


> wilkeliza and Wishes Count, thank you so much for your help. I hope you understand that I don't want to go into too much detail on a public forum about my daughter's medical condition so I really do appreciate your help as it all seems so vague. I stayed up late last night to speak to her when she came in from work to get a clearer picture of what had happened, she was very upset when she called me earlier in the day it was hard to make sense and I felt so helpless being on the other side of the Atlantic. She has a medical condition which isn't very well known but presents the same as another much more serious condition, she had to go and get assessed for work and the medic she spoke to didn't want to listen to her when she explained what her condition is, she offered a letter from her specialist and her local dr but its seems the medic didn't want to know and kept on about treating it as the more extreme condition which could be very dangerous to DD, DD felt that if she made too much of a fuss she would be sent back to the UK, working at WDW has always been her dream and she was heartbroken at the thought of this. Anyhow things did turn out well in the end when she went into work and handed over her form and explained how to treat her condition should there be any problems and everyone there was lovely, my faith is restored in the mouse , guess the medic was having a bad day and although it wasn't a nice experience for DD its something she can learn from as a life experience .
> 
> wilkliza we did look at the medical accommodation forms but the questions really didn't seem relevant to DD and according to the description,
> "A disability is a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more life activities." it seemed we would be wasting people's time filling it in  for something which may or may not happen and was not a constant condition, it certainly doesn't substantially affect her.



There are only a few positions a Disney that I know of that require a medical evaluation and I for know any where you see a medic who would be treating the situation. Now if she got sick at work and a medic was called that is not Disney who responds than is Reedy Creek and that would be a whole different issue.

In either case if a medical professional does not listen you can always demand to see someone else.


----------



## Ziggy

Shelly DD had a letter from her specialist outlining her condition and how to treat it as its quiet uncommon, the Dr refused to look at it. I really hope your daughter gets sorted soon and enjoys the rest of the programme.


----------



## Berlioz70

Shelly said:


> We do that and they freeze her from her current role and just tell her they will try to find her a spot. So she is not working until then. They say that after 10 days she will be termed if no position is found. They are not kind in any way, they don't try to find out what is exactly going on. They dont realize that each disability or illness is so different. She has tried going there, calling and they just blow her off.
> I am certian she will have another position soon, because her manager loved her and put in a word to the office. It shouldnt be this way at all.
> I am thinking there is a problem regarding disability and how disney proceeds that needs to be adressed. Each illness really is a case by case. No two are alike. There needs to be communication if nothing else. Luckily with my daughters illness there is a large advocacy group that I can bring this up with.



Disney does treat each disability and illness independently, the frustration your DD is experiencing is related to the fact that she now works for a huge corporation, at a location of nearly 60,000 employees, in which over a third are covered by a union (which covers nearly all of the roles she'd be considered for as a transfer).

To make matters harder on your DD, Disney has a strict medical accommodation process. Once the doctor wrote that note, communication to DD probably became cut off immediately. It's not that Disney doesn't want to talk with your DD, but they can't. As a Leader, I see our CMs come and go through Modified Duty. Many try to bring me their dr's notes/recommendations, I am absolutely not allowed to read or review those notes (I am not a medical professional). All I can do is send them to our Health Services and wait for direction from that group. I have seen Cast come back with restrictions that they do not agree with, and try to get me to change them, or ignore them... I cannot do that. If they have a restriction where they cannot work in the sun for more than X time, or cannot stand for more than X time, then I can't work them at all. It's not about letting them work within their personal limits and trusting that they'll sit down/rest when they need to because.... that's considered unfair to the other CMs and let me introduce you to the Union!

So now let me talk about the recasting process; Disney cannot just create a position from thin air. Because these CP roles are linked to the Union, there are very strict processes here. Each location has a set number of hours that have to be worked, a certain % of those hours have to be available to the FTers to meet their 32 hour weekly minimum, and then there has to be a certain % available for CPs so that they can meet their 30 hour weekly minimum.
So lets say your DD restrictions allow her to work at X location, by just adding her to the team she will cut in on the overall available hours for the other CMs. Therefore, they have to wait for a location that has an opening & meets your daughters restrictions. Unfortunately, a Manager recommendation has no influence here, it's a huge Tetris game.

To make matters just a little worse, this is the beginning of the FA season, which means a bunch of new CPs have just arrived and haven't started quitting yet. If it were later in the season, the recasting probably wouldn't be as difficult as there would be more openings.

If they are unable to recast her in 10 days, I encourage her to talk with Casting to make sure she has a favorable rehire status; then she can reapply for the Spring and present all the Dr restrictions up front. Having that information at the start of the process will give them time to place her in a location that can accommodate her restrictions.



Ziggy said:


> Shelly DD had a letter from her specialist outlining her condition and how to treat it as its quiet uncommon, the Dr refused to look at it.



There are two Doctor facilities on property, one is for FT CMs who have Disney Health Insurance, the other deals with Workers Comp. Neither care for Cast who have personal conditions outside of the EMTs who would provide immediate care then send them to the hospital.


----------



## Ziggy

I'm glad to say that DD is over all the upset now and I'm sure she will enjoy the rest of her time at WDW, she has worked so hard to get there.


----------



## Shelly

Thanks for the detailed response Berlioz. All of that makes sense, but there must be someway to give her a little explanation. She was just out of work sitting at home with no clue what was going on. If someone would have just explained that it is difficult to move her and they are working on it.

It all seems to have worked out. She went to her original manager where she was working and asked for his help on at least letting her know where she stands.
He sent an email to the dc office. He implored them to keep her, and find her another position he suggested a few.Said she was a great worker while he had her, He also asked if anything could be done with the dings on her record(she has to call in sick each day for some reason).
They responded that yes they would move her she will have her new role by sunday and that she would start with a clean slate.
I will be more relieved when she has her official new role, but very grateful to that manager. All she needed was someone to listen and give her a response whether good or bad.
Thanks everyone. Hope it is smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## Berlioz70

Ziggy said:


> I'm glad to say that DD is over all the upset now and I'm sure she will enjoy the rest of her time at WDW, she has worked so hard to get there.





Shelly said:


> They responded that yes they would move her she will have her new role by sunday and that she would start with a clean slate.



 Great to hear everything worked out for both your DDs!


----------



## photos_101

Days off??

I am trying to plan a trip to visit my CP daughter the end of Oct.  I thought I had read that there is a chance she could ask off for the days we are there. For instance, she could get scheduled off for 2days (fri, sat) of one week and then 2days(sun, mon) of the connecting week. Which would give her 4days off with us but it would essentially be 2days off from each week. Does that make sense? lol  
I guess what I would like to know is what is considered a Disney work week? Sun-Sat perhaps??
Thanks so much, we want to spend as much time with her as possible.


----------



## Wishes Count

photos_101 said:


> Days off??
> 
> I am trying to plan a trip to visit my CP daughter the end of Oct.  I thought I had read that there is a chance she could ask off for the days we are there. For instance, she could get scheduled off for 2days (fri, sat) of one week and then 2days(sun, mon) of the connecting week. Which would give her 4days off with us but it would essentially be 2days off from each week. Does that make sense? lol
> I guess what I would like to know is what is considered a Disney work week? Sun-Sat perhaps??
> Thanks so much, we want to spend as much time with her as possible.



Work week is Sun to Sat. Your DD can request off more than two days off per week. I requested off the entire week my family came. Once she requests it on the Hub she can check to see if it has been approved or denied. If it is denied she might be placed on a wait list for the days. Everything depends on her role/location and operational needs. 

For me some of my days were approved but others were wait listed. My days eventually opened up and I was able to get them off. If she is not approved she can always try to give those shifts away to others. 

I should mention that if you take the whole week off you won't make enough to cover rent. There is no penalty but you get double charged the next week!! Which might leave very little for other expenses

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## photos_101

Thanks so much for the info. We will only be there from Thurs-Tues. So If she could get fri and sat plus sun. and Mon. for her days off that would be perfect! She would still be able to work full weeks perhaps and not loose any pay. Now hopefully it all works out that way.  I guess it is worth a try. I will just be excited to see her whether she has to work awhile during my stay or not.


----------



## stitchlovestink

photos_101 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the info. We will only be there from Thurs-Tues. So If she could get fri and sat plus sun. and Mon. for her days off that would be perfect! She would still be able to work full weeks perhaps and not loose any pay. Now hopefully it all works out that way.  I guess it is worth a try. I will just be excited to see her whether she has to work awhile during my stay or not.



Just don't get your hopes up too much. Not trying to be a bubble burster...but I came down to visit my DD, and she tried to get a third day off the week I arrived but couldn't and then tried to request specific days off the next week and only got one of them. Then on top of it she couldn't find anyone willing to take her shift so she couldn't even give one away.  And then with her working such a yucky shift (4pm to 1am) it's hard to visit for long.  I hope you have better luck!


----------



## Wishes Count

I will say this. I would book ASAP and have her ask off ASAP. It you are coming at a slower time of year she may have a better chance. Like I said depends a lot in role and location.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## photos_101

I will be there the week before Halloween around the 24th. Booked the flights today so she would be able to get her request in as soon as she is allowed to do so. Her CP doesn't start until first of August. I think we will be fine. She has plenty of time to request it off and this will be our only visit so I doubt she will be asking for much if any other time off. 
Plus I will be in Disney and she will be working in Disney. It is a win no matter what!


----------



## Berlioz70

photos_101 said:


> She has plenty of time to request it off and this will be our only visit so I doubt she will be asking for much if any other time off.



Not really... FTers have been asking off their 2013 dates since November 2012... so she's coming in at a 9 month disadvantage. Each day has a limited number of approvals depending on the location/operation. So if she's requesting dates that others already requested in her area, she will be wait listed. I know in my area we cut back the number of time off approval during Sept-Nov because I work at Epcot and we're busier during that time for F&W.


----------



## photos_101

I understand that she could not get the days off. No problem. I will see her either before or after work.  It isn't like I won't come to see her if she doesn't get days off.  If I don't get to see her as much as I want on that trip, I will go see her again!   I can never have too many trips to Disney!!


----------



## wilkeliza

photos_101 said:


> I understand that she could not get the days off. No problem. I will see her either before or after work.  It isn't like I won't come to see her if she doesn't get days off.  If I don't get to see her as much as I want on that trip, I will go see her again!   I can never have too many trips to Disney!!



Just another point of view. I worked in Epcot and had no problem getting days off in October. If I didn't get the days from labor services I asked to switch with other people in my attraction. I even had Christmas and Thanksgiving off on my CP even though I know that is rare.


----------



## photos_101

Thanks wilkeliza. Glad to hear it is at least possible!  I have no doubt that whatever happens with the work schedule, we will make the best of it. I am willing to adjust my day around hers, no precise plans for us, just enjoying spending a fews days catching up!
Life is what you make of it and we plan to make it the best week possible with what we are given!  

Thanks again everyone for all the posts/suggestions!


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> Just another point of view. I worked in Epcot and had no problem getting days off in October. If I didn't get the days from labor services I asked to switch with other people in my attraction. I even had Christmas and Thanksgiving off on my CP even though I know that is rare.



My DD just found someone who would take one of her shifts but they wouldn't approve it because it put the other CM at the OT pay rate whereas DD was reg time. So they wouldn't allow her to give the shift away.  I guess it depends on your area's manager.  
We were rather disappointed, but it is what it is.


----------



## Wishes Count

You often have the most luck giving away shifts to seasonal or part time cast members. Most areas have a shift exchange board where people post their contact info. Now most locations have a Facebook group to post in. It can be tricky but it all depends on how people where scheduled. When I went seasonal I didn't get any hours when I was supposed to go down. None of the other people who were seasonal got shifts either so everyone was looking for shifts. Of course at other times it can go the other way and no one needs hours. Just keep your fingers crossed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> My DD just found someone who would take one of her shifts but they wouldn't approve it because it put the other CM at the OT pay rate whereas DD was reg time. So they wouldn't allow her to give the shift away.  I guess it depends on your area's manager.
> We were rather disappointed, but it is what it is.



Oh yeah company policy is straight time for straight time. It can't put the other CM into OT for the week or even day. Now you could plead your case to a manager and they can over ride labor services decision. That is up to the area manager though and the CMs.


----------



## photos_101

I have another quick question.
Is the time around Christmas available for CM room discounts? We will be going back to help DD move back home during the last 2 weeks of Dec. I am just wondering if I should book with a regular discount or is it possible for her to book with her discount?
We all have AP's so will not need park tickets, just a room.
Thanks!


----------



## Traveliz

photos_101 said:


> I have another quick question.
> Is the time around Christmas available for CM room discounts? We will be going back to help DD move back home during the last 2 weeks of Dec. I am just wondering if I should book with a regular discount or is it possible for her to book with her discount?
> We all have AP's so will not need park tickets, just a room.
> Thanks!



It can be but the options come and go fast.  I would have her looking for that time frame as soon as she can, take what works and keep looking if you would prefer something else. 

Liz


----------



## jking6

photos_101 said:


> I have another quick question.
> Is the time around Christmas available for CM room discounts? We will be going back to help DD move back home during the last 2 weeks of Dec. I am just wondering if I should book with a regular discount or is it possible for her to book with her discount?
> We all have AP's so will not need park tickets, just a room.
> Thanks!



Yes and last year the discount with my DD in room was 60%. But don't wait to long to book if you want a specific resort as they have specific rooms and resorts available.


----------



## Ziggy

photos_101 said:


> I have another quick question.
> Is the time around Christmas available for CM room discounts? We will be going back to help DD move back home during the last 2 weeks of Dec. I am just wondering if I should book with a regular discount or is it possible for her to book with her discount?
> We all have AP's so will not need park tickets, just a room.
> Thanks!





jking6 said:


> Yes and last year the discount with my DD in room was 60%. But don't wait to long to book if you want a specific resort as they have specific rooms and resorts available.



I've just booked with a few weeks notice and there were no 60% off offers with discounted dining for where we wanted to stay, we got 50% off though so we're happy with that 

Does anyone know if DD still has to go a few days prior to arrival to produce her id if she's staying in the room with us or is on the day ok? I don't know what shift she's on yet so she may arrive later than us


----------



## wilkeliza

Ziggy said:


> I've just booked with a few weeks notice and there were no 60% off offers with discounted dining for where we wanted to stay, we got 50% off though so we're happy with that
> 
> Does anyone know if DD still has to go a few days prior to arrival to produce her id if she's staying in the room with us or is on the day ok? I don't know what shift she's on yet so she may arrive later than us



If she is on the reservation it has I be day of. She can go the day before I believe but when the CM is on the registration they are suppose to be who checks in.


----------



## Traveliz

Ziggy said:


> I've just booked with a few weeks notice and there were no 60% off offers with discounted dining for where we wanted to stay, we got 50% off though so we're happy with that
> 
> Does anyone know if DD still has to go a few days prior to arrival to produce her id if she's staying in the room with us or is on the day ok? I don't know what shift she's on yet so she may arrive later than us



She can go the day of - if she works later than you they will likely allow you to check in and then she can stop  by the desk when she gets off work.  I have had that happen a few times.

Liz


----------



## stitchlovestink

Ziggy said:
			
		

> I've just booked with a few weeks notice and there were no 60% off offers with discounted dining for where we wanted to stay, we got 50% off though so we're happy with that
> 
> Does anyone know if DD still has to go a few days prior to arrival to produce her id if she's staying in the room with us or is on the day ok? I don't know what shift she's on yet so she may arrive later than us



Wow...that's a bummer.   
We did a 12 day trip earlier this month w/ the 60% off w/ the CM dining discount. We had booked the 50% discount but when that special came out a couple days before out trip we called and had it applied to our room and then added dining.  
DD & I just got a room with the 60% off on one night's notice starting tonite. Will be joining DD shortly!


----------



## Ziggy

wilkeliza said:


> If she is on the reservation it has I be day of. She can go the day before I believe but when the CM is on the registration they are suppose to be who checks in.





Traveliz said:


> She can go the day of - if she works later than you they will likely allow you to check in and then she can stop  by the desk when she gets off work.  I have had that happen a few times.
> 
> Liz



Thank you both, I'll have to wait a couple of weeks until her rota is done and then work it from then, I was going to do online check-in so if she's on a late she could go and see them in the morning but not pick up the keys which I'll do later in the evening when I arrive. 



stitchlovestink said:


> Wow...that's a bummer.
> We did a 12 day trip earlier this month w/ the 60% off w/ the CM dining discount. We had booked the 50% discount but when that special came out a couple days before out trip we called and had it applied to our room and then added dining.
> DD & I just got a room with the 60% off on one night's notice starting tonite. Will be joining DD shortly!



No bummer really, I can't do ADRs as I don't know what she's working, we're staying in DVC so I can prepare breakfast and snacks there, I'm happy to be going and seeing DD and getting a good price for my room . Enjoy your time with your DD tonight


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> If she is on the reservation it has I be day of. She can go the day before I believe but when the CM is on the registration they are suppose to be who checks in.



Actually I don't believe that is quite accurate...or at least that hasn't been my experience at all...and I have visited DD in March, May, and June.  They can go and show their ID up to 10 days prior to the start of the reservation and they don't 'have' to be the one to check in.  I have checked 'us' in and DD was on the ressie each time.  She would actually go early (at the 10 day out mark) to show her ID and talk to the room assigner because that's when rooms are starting to be assigned to see that are requests were met because it's easier to get moved at that point rather than at check in esp if the resorts are busier.  Besides I always pay the balance at check in, and she can't do that.


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> Actually I don't believe that is quite accurate...or at least that hasn't been my experience at all...and I have visited DD in March, May, and June.  They can go and show their ID up to 10 days prior to the start of the reservation and they don't 'have' to be the one to check in.  I have checked 'us' in and DD was on the ressie each time.  She would actually go early (at the 10 day out mark) to show her ID and talk to the room assigner because that's when rooms are starting to be assigned to see that are requests were met because it's easier to get moved at that point rather than at check in esp if the resorts are busier.  Besides I always pay the balance at check in, and she can't do that.



Him I was just following what is written in our company policy hand book. Seems they are being more relaxed recently (since start of 2013) because when I first started with the company CM had to check in and card used to pay for the room had to be in the CM name. They also use to make a huge deal. Since 2013 I've had no one make a big deal about it not being my card. I've still always been who physically checks in because that's what is written as the policy for CM full discount. 

Just as a head up I give information as it is written in CM handouts and on the hub. I have other experiences that contradict that but try not to give them as answers because I would hate for that exception to no longer be in use and someone get down to Florida and be unprepared.


----------



## Ziggy

stitchlovestink said:


> Actually I don't believe that is quite accurate...or at least that hasn't been my experience at all...and I have visited DD in March, May, and June.  They can go and show their ID up to 10 days prior to the start of the reservation and they don't 'have' to be the one to check in.  I have checked 'us' in and DD was on the ressie each time.  She would actually go early (at the 10 day out mark) to show her ID and talk to the room assigner because that's when rooms are starting to be assigned to see that are requests were met because it's easier to get moved at that point rather than at check in esp if the resorts are busier.  Besides I always pay the balance at check in, and she can't do that.





wilkeliza said:


> Him I was just following what is written in our company policy hand book. Seems they are being more relaxed recently (since start of 2013) because when I first started with the company CM had to check in and card used to pay for the room had to be in the CM name. They also use to make a huge deal. Since 2013 I've had no one make a big deal about it not being my card. I've still always been who physically checks in because that's what is written as the policy for CM full discount.
> 
> Just as a head up I give information as it is written in CM handouts and on the hub. I have other experiences that contradict that but try not to give them as answers because I would hate for that exception to no longer be in use and someone get down to Florida and be unprepared.



Thank you for your help both of you . There is no way DD could afford to pay the bill, we're going for 12 night and her credit card limit is too low so my card will be used, it was accepted on the reservation. I would prefer it if DD didn't have to go to resort up to 10 days prior as she is relying on the buses and it will take a few hours out of her day, guess I need to wait until her rota is done  as if she's on an early or not.


----------



## Shelly

Hi. Curious how the point(or dings) system works. DD has said that if she is late it goes against her the same as calling in sick. Is that correct? seems odd, you would be better off calling in then. Also, a kid is bound to be sick at some point during there 6-7 month run. Maybe even twice. So they are bound to have points, or is there a way to not get one. If you have three you are termed? Can someone explain all this, Thank you.


----------



## wilkeliza

Shelly said:


> Hi. Curious how the point(or dings) system works. DD has said that if she is late it goes against her the same as calling in sick. Is that correct? seems odd, you would be better off calling in then. Also, a kid is bound to be sick at some point during there 6-7 month run. Maybe even twice. So they are bound to have points, or is there a way to not get one. If you have three you are termed? Can someone explain all this, Thank you.



So points are broken down into category's clocking errors, attendance, safety and I believe show.

If you are late and it is less than 2 hours you only get 1/2 a point if you are absent or late over 2 hors you get a full point. Once every 6 months you can submit a DRs note to have points for the same illness reduced (I.E flu out for 5 days 5 points becomes 1). 3 points equals 1 reprimand. You need 3 reprimands to get fired so 9 full points. Also it has to be 9 in one category not 9 across he board.


----------



## Shelly

Ok. So dd called in sick. If she has a dr note she can get that removed? She can turn it in at a later date or same week? She is just really worried about being able to extend, but is def. sick with strep. Thanks.


----------



## wilkeliza

Shelly said:


> Ok. So dd called in sick. If she has a dr note she can get that removed? She can turn it in at a later date or same week? She is just really worried about being able to extend, but is def. sick with strep. Thanks.



I don't think removed just reduced to only one point. Also if she is sick she should try and give away shifts before calling out. Strep went around my entire department during my CP. 

To extend I think you can 5 points but no attendance reprimands. She can ask her managers for information or find it on the hub.


----------



## Shelly

I want to thank you Wilkeliza. Actually all the girls in her apartment thank you. They didn't know how it worked. My dd is missing 2 days due to the strep so we will get a dr note. Does she turn that into her leader on the day she returns? Thank you.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Shelly said:
			
		

> I want to thank you Wilkeliza. Actually all the girls in her apartment thank you. They didn't know how it worked. My dd is missing 2 days due to the strep so we will get a dr note. Does she turn that into her leader on the day she returns? Thank you.



Actually there is a number they fax a Dr's note to. And they should BE SURE to keep the copy of the 'faxed transmission succcessful' and the Dr's note!!!  I can tell you a HORROR story about DD (but not on these boards...because it is bad!)  They should've received all of this info at Traditions??? DD did.


----------



## wilkeliza

Shelly said:


> I want to thank you Wilkeliza. Actually all the girls in her apartment thank you. They didn't know how it worked. My dd is missing 2 days due to the strep so we will get a dr note. Does she turn that into her leader on the day she returns? Thank you.



What department do they all work in? I'm my attraction before we could "earn out ears" the managers had a talk with us about the point system and how it all works.


----------



## Wishes Count

All doctors notes need to be turned into Health Services which is located in the Epcot cast parking lot. She will still get the point even with the doctors note. The only benefit is that if she misses multiple days they can be combined to 1 point instead of 2-3. 

I suggest if she wants to extend she not get ANY more points. Even having just one will lower your chances, more than 1 will significantly lower your chances.


----------



## Ziggy

Can the CMs earn good points?


----------



## khancock

stitchlovestink said:


> They should've received all of this info at Traditions??? DD did.



All of this info is out there and available for them.  A lot of people don't pay attention which results in them being clueless when they actually need that info.


----------



## wilkeliza

Ziggy said:


> Can the CMs earn good points?



They aren't really good points per say because they don't negate the bad points but any Four Keys Card that they receive from another CM or manager goes on your record as well. That's why it is very important to turn in the copy that goes back to the company.


----------



## Wishes Count

In addition while points will always be visible on your record card after 6 months they don't really count and aren't held against you in terms of promotion or transferring roles.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ziggy

wilkeliza said:


> They aren't really good points per say because they don't negate the bad points but any Four Keys Card that they receive from another CM or manager goes on your record as well. That's why it is very important to turn in the copy that goes back to the company.



This is good to know so they can see that the cast members are good and willing  despite a small amount of sickness , I think DD got some kind of reward last week for good work.


----------



## Ziggy

Has anyone volunteered at Give Kids the World? It looks really good


----------



## Mahwah

Hey There!
Our daughter will be arriving August 19th with her car.  We suggested to her to park her car and take advantage of using the bus system to and from work.  It will save her gas money and also wear and tear on her car. She is arguing with us saying she has heard that she would have to leave hours before her shift to make sure she arrives to work on time.  She also told us that the apartments are about 20-30 minutes away from the parks.  She says she will "try" the bus system and if it doesn't work then she will drive her car to and from work, but we can see her just telling us this because this is what we want to hear!!  Any parents out there that has experience this with their children?


----------



## wilkeliza

Mahwah said:


> Hey There!
> Our daughter will be arriving August 19th with her car.  We suggested to her to park her car and take advantage of using the bus system to and from work.  It will save her gas money and also wear and tear on her car. She is arguing with us saying she has heard that she would have to leave hours before her shift to make sure she arrives to work on time.  She also told us that the apartments are about 20-30 minutes away from the parks.  She says she will "try" the bus system and if it doesn't work then she will drive her car to and from work, but we can see her just telling us this because this is what we want to hear!!  Any parents out there that has experience this with their children?



Just as a heads up when holiday traffic starts those that dive are given no leeway and get points for being late. If you can prove you were late because of the buses breaking down or hitting traffic then many managers will remove the points. This was the case this Christmas season on my Cp. I made a habit of always getting to work early because the bus was my only option and the one time the buses made me 2 hours late I didn't get a point. All my friends who drive that wait and were just as late or arrived closer to be on time all got points.

Even if you drive it is suggested you get to work 30 minutes early.


----------



## Mahwah

wilkeliza said:


> Just as a heads up when holiday traffic starts those that dive are given no leeway and get points for being late. If you can prove you were late because of the buses breaking down or hitting traffic then many managers will remove the points. This was the case this Christmas season on my Cp. I made a habit of always getting to work early because the bus was my only option and the one time the buses made me 2 hours late I didn't get a point. All my friends who drive that wait and were just as late or arrived closer to be on time all got points.
> 
> Even if you drive it is suggested you get to work 30 minutes early.



But....how far are the apartments to the parks???


----------



## stitchlovestink

Mahwah said:
			
		

> But....how far are the apartments to the parks???



They are about 5 miles past DTD...over off of Little LAKE bryan Rd, next to the Prime (I think or it could be Premium) Outlets.


----------



## wilkeliza

Mahwah said:


> But....how far are the apartments to the parks???



Not far at all. Usually took 10-15 mins on a regular day to get there from Chatham.


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> Not far at all. Usually took 10-15 mins on a regular day to get there from Chatham.



My DD lives in Chatham and works at the Contemp or BLT.  I just talked to her...she said there is NO way she could get to MK that fast!!  It takes her 25 min on a VERY GOOD day and can take her an hour on a heavy traffic day to get to work.  When I have ridden with her it takes us 10 to 15 min just to get back to DTD depending on the # of lights you hit.


----------



## Wishes Count

It's not far distance wise, but it is in a very busy and congested area. If you are trying to go anywhere around 5 pm or when the huge church lets out (which is several days a week) It can easily take you 10 mins to go the 2 miles just out to the main road. Personally I think the buses are unreliable, break down often and have rude drivers. I found it much nicer to just get in my car and go at the end of a 12 hour shift not to fight with other CPs to get on a crowded bus or have to wait for a few because they were full. 

Others are right that managers may remove points, but not all will. Also you didn't mention her role, but if she works at one of the resort properties those buses come less frequently and make many stops causing you to often need to leave hours before you work.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Mahwah said:
			
		

> Hey There!
> Our daughter will be arriving August 19th with her car.  We suggested to her to park her car and take advantage of using the bus system to and from work.  It will save her gas money and also wear and tear on her car. She is arguing with us saying she has heard that she would have to leave hours before her shift to make sure she arrives to work on time.  She also told us that the apartments are about 20-30 minutes away from the parks.  She says she will "try" the bus system and if it doesn't work then she will drive her car to and from work, but we can see her just telling us this because this is what we want to hear!!  Any parents out there that has experience this with their children?



Okay, I am the parent of a CP. I have spent 38 days this year on disney property (yes I am a disney freak!!) Visiting DD and the like.  My take on it is if you are going to let her drive her car there, then let her use it! Don't make her a hostage to the bus service.  It doesn't work like the ones for the resort guests do.  They don't run as frequently and the like.  Some of these kids have to leave two hrs before their shift starts because of the bus schedule just so they'll get to work on time.  That's crazy! Esp if she has a car!!  And then there's that lovely situation of getting scheduled for what the CMs refer to as a 'clopening' which is where they work the closing shift one day and the opening shift the next.  If they have to use the bus system some of those poor CMs barely see 4 hrs of sleep that night!  DD has had suitemates that have experienced this multiple times. When DD had a clopening, she was grateful she had her car as she was able to get more sleep as she got home quicker and could leave later in the morning.  she had a 5am shift that she could leave at 4:30 For but Those using the bus had to catch the 3:30am bus!!  So while it's up to you, I would let her use the car if you're going to let her drive it there. It will make her life SO much easier!!!


----------



## BadDad

My S did his CP in Spring 2011.  He was assigned to ESPN WWOS. It was one of the last stops on the bus route. The resorts like MK, DHS, Epcot, DAK arrived first.  The H20 parks, ESPN, and hotels arrive later.  It took sometimes 45 minutes to get to work by bus.

If he missed the bus, he had to take a taxi $18. to get on time. A tough lesson but he had to learn.  But $18 t 1-2 a month was cheaper than gas...


----------



## leeg229

> Hey There!
> Our daughter will be arriving August 19th with her car. We suggested to her to park her car and take advantage of using the bus system to and from work. It will save her gas money and also wear and tear on her car. She is arguing with us saying she has heard that she would have to leave hours before her shift to make sure she arrives to work on time. She also told us that the apartments are about 20-30 minutes away from the parks. She says she will "try" the bus system and if it doesn't work then she will drive her car to and from work, but we can see her just telling us this because this is what we want to hear!! Any parents out there that has experience this with their children?



Paying for gas in order to avoid the horrid bus system is worth EVERY PENNY. Especially working at MK, the buses tend to be jammed with people who were playing in the parks sitting and you have to stand after working 8+hours. Not to mention you could end up waiting 20 mins for a bus to show up that you may not fit on because there are so many people trying to get on. Many of the bus stops have no shelter so you could also end up getting rained on while waiting. I honestly could not imagine going to work without my car. It saves me so much time over the buses, I don't need to fight for a spot on the bus, and I can offer other people rides home and spare them from the agony from the bus. They joke that I'm creating a "magical moment" for them.


----------



## jobro912

This is all really concerning me. So my son has no license, no car. Checks in August 12 for DCP...apparently his experience is going to be miserable because of transportation?  That's what I'm hearing here.


----------



## Traveliz

My daughter did the College Program for two semesters (August-May) and did not have a car at all that entire time.  She then went part time, finished school and went full time and for that time she did have a car (she lived at Rosen for two years and drove to work and now we have a condo behind MK).

She worked at Epcot on her college program and honestly although the buses weren't her favorite thing she did not really complain.  I know though that she left an hour or more before work (actually I am pretty sure she left for work more than an hour early) to account for any delays. 

She now lives probably the same distance from work only coming the opposite direction and leaves over an hour early to get to work as well.  There are so many things that can "trip" up the timing...car accidents, marathons (those seem to be her biggest problem), finding a decent parking spot at work, etc.

I do not believe the bus is a make it/break it for the student.  If there is a car available then sure take advantage of it; if not don't make it be a huge focus.

She did have friends with cars who drove sometimes and used the bus other times.

Liz


----------



## mickey'sbud

Does anyone know if CPs get a discount with free dining in Sept?


----------



## wilkeliza

mickey'sbud said:


> Does anyone know if CPs get a discount with free dining in Sept?



If you get free dinning you won't get a room discount. CM discounts can not be combined with public discounts. Usually the CM discount plus the DDP discount are still cheaper than rack rates with free discount.


----------



## mickey'sbud

Thanks one can only dream


----------



## Mahwah

jobro912 said:


> This is all really concerning me. So my son has no license, no car. Checks in August 12 for DCP...apparently his experience is going to be miserable because of transportation?  That's what I'm hearing here.



No worries...I have heard many of the college kids do not have their own cars, but must depend on the bus transportation.  It might be a pain at times, but he will figure it out.  He will have to get into a routine and he will be fine!


----------



## Mahwah

stitchlovestink said:


> Okay, I am the parent of a CP. I have spent 38 days this year on disney property (yes I am a disney freak!!) Visiting DD and the like.  My take on it is if you are going to let her drive her car there, then let her use it! Don't make her a hostage to the bus service.  It doesn't work like the ones for the resort guests do.  They don't run as frequently and the like.  Some of these kids have to leave two hrs before their shift starts because of the bus schedule just so they'll get to work on time.  That's crazy! Esp if she has a car!!  And then there's that lovely situation of getting scheduled for what the CMs refer to as a 'clopening' which is where they work the closing shift one day and the opening shift the next.  If they have to use the bus system some of those poor CMs barely see 4 hrs of sleep that night!  DD has had suitemates that have experienced this multiple times. When DD had a clopening, she was grateful she had her car as she was able to get more sleep as she got home quicker and could leave later in the morning.  she had a 5am shift that she could leave at 4:30 For but Those using the bus had to catch the 3:30am bus!!  So while it's up to you, I would let her use the car if you're going to let her drive it there. It will make her life SO much easier!!!



Thank you so much!!  Well.....I guess she will be driving her car to work then she will not have to worry about dealing with the buses!


----------



## Mahwah

leeg229 said:


> Paying for gas in order to avoid the horrid bus system is worth EVERY PENNY. Especially working at MK, the buses tend to be jammed with people who were playing in the parks sitting and you have to stand after working 8+hours. Not to mention you could end up waiting 20 mins for a bus to show up that you may not fit on because there are so many people trying to get on. Many of the bus stops have no shelter so you could also end up getting rained on while waiting. I honestly could not imagine going to work without my car. It saves me so much time over the buses, I don't need to fight for a spot on the bus, and I can offer other people rides home and spare them from the agony from the bus. They joke that I'm creating a "magical moment" for them.



Well...you just convince me that allowing her to drive her car to work would be the right decision!  My daughter will thank you!


----------



## stitchlovestink

Mahwah said:
			
		

> Well...you just convince me that allowing her to drive her car to work would be the right decision!  My daughter will thank you!



Honestly, she will be POPULAR for having her own car!  If I were you I would sit down with her and have a good talk about what rules you have regarding the car.  Even though DD's car is titled in her name, we paid for it and paid her ins for her so we made it VERY clear she was not to let anyone else drive it under ANY circumstances nor was she to loan it out. And she was to protect her keys like CASH!!  We also talked about her driving others around. I wasn't really a big fan of this because if they are in an accident, it does set up the potential for any passenger to sue the driver and You (if it's your car). Too often people see car accidents as a way to 'make some free money'! Later as she developed a best friend friendship, she would take her places with her. They even went to BFF's home for a weekend visit since she only lived about 70 miles away.  But within a couple days of arriving, everyone in the suite (except the other girl who had her own car) was pestering DD for rides somewhere (walmart, target, the grocery store, work, etc...) so they didn't have to wait for the bus.  I stayed for the first 12 days so I KNOW what I'm talking about...LOL.  DD would call me to complain!    and better yet the rare ocassion she did help someone out, they didn't even offer her any $$ for gas!!!  I guess they figure she gets it for free??!!  And it wasn't like she was going there and they were tagging along.  One girl needed a ride to a Dr's appt!  I told her after that, she needed to give them the number to the local cab company!!


----------



## Mahwah

stitchlovestink said:


> Honestly, she will be POPULAR for having her own car!  If I were you I would sit down with her and have a good talk about what rules you have regarding the car.  Even though DD's car is titled in her name, we paid for it and paid her ins for her so we made it VERY clear she was not to let anyone else drive it under ANY circumstances nor was she to loan it out. And she was to protect her keys like CASH!!  We also talked about her driving others around. I wasn't really a big fan of this because if they are in an accident, it does set up the potential for any passenger to sue the driver and You (if it's your car). Too often people see car accidents as a way to 'make some free money'! Later as she developed a best friend friendship, she would take her places with her. They even went to BFF's home for a weekend visit since she only lived about 70 miles away.  But within a couple days of arriving, everyone in the suite (except the other girl who had her own car) was pestering DD for rides somewhere (walmart, target, the grocery store, work, etc...) so they didn't have to wait for the bus.  I stayed for the first 12 days so I KNOW what I'm talking about...LOL.  DD would call me to complain!    and better yet the rare ocassion she did help someone out, they didn't even offer her any $$ for gas!!!  I guess they figure she gets it for free??!!  And it wasn't like she was going there and they were tagging along.  One girl needed a ride to a Dr's appt!  I told her after that, she needed to give them the number to the local cab company!!



Wow....that is the one thing I am concerned about...everyone begging her for rides and not offering any gas money!  I will tell her NOT to get into that habit.  Once in awhile is ok, but that is it!


----------



## wilkeliza

Mahwah said:


> Wow....that is the one thing I am concerned about...everyone begging her for rides and not offering any gas money!  I will tell her NOT to get into that habit.  Once in awhile is ok, but that is it!



You can ask for it but at the same time tell her not be a jerk about it. I would offer up gas money when I specifically asked if my friends would take me somewhere (or I bought the Starbucks or cooked them dinner etc) but if they called me and were like hey I'm going to Wal-Mart want to come? I didn't expect to pay because they were already going.

Some people I knew were very particular about their cars, I.e. never taking any one home or to the store, and they were always seen as jerks. Same went for people who demanded gas money that was disproportionate to what was going on. I had someone say I owed them a full tank to be taken 5 minutes to Wal-mart and back 1 time. Needless to say I never rode with that person again because ill deal with the buses or a cab over filling a $45 tank of gas.


----------



## Mahwah

wilkeliza said:


> You can ask for it but at the same time tell her not be a jerk about it. I would offer up gas money when I specifically asked if my friends would take me somewhere (or I bought the Starbucks or cooked them dinner etc) but if they called me and were like hey I'm going to Wal-Mart want to come? I didn't expect to pay because they were already going.
> 
> Some people I knew were very particular about their cars, I.e. never taking any one home or to the store, and they were always seen as jerks. Same went for people who demanded gas money that was disproportionate to what was going on. I had someone say I owed them a full tank to be taken 5 minutes to Wal-mart and back 1 time. Needless to say I never rode with that person again because ill deal with the buses or a cab over filling a $45 tank of gas.



My daughter wouldn't be a jerk about it!  Besides, she hates asking for gas money!  I just don't want her to be taken advantage of!


----------



## wilkeliza

Mahwah said:


> My daughter wouldn't be a jerk about it!  Besides, she hates asking for gas money!  I just don't want her to be taken advantage of!



I don't think she'll be taken advantage of if she sets rules with her suite mates at the beginning. Simply say if you ask for a ride you have to chip in for gas but if I offer you don't. That's all it takes. The people I thought were jerks were ones who weren't up front but then would talk about how we were all awful for not giving enough gas money. I was always up front that I don't know what you expect from me if you don't let me know.

Also I'm sure your daughter wouldn't be a jerk about it. I was just letting you know about experiences of people who were jerks.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Mahwah said:
			
		

> My daughter wouldn't be a jerk about it!  Besides, she hates asking for gas money!  I just don't want her to be taken advantage of!



And there will be at least one who will try!!    LOL!!
And she should make it clear upfront if she wants gas $$.  You can't put a starbucks drink or cooking someone dinner in your gas tank. I think most of the time $10 is fair, but if they are going someplace a little further then maybe $15.  I had an emergency once when I was down there (and needed DD's car to leave property) and DD's suitemate (that had a car) came and piclked me up at my hotel & took me to DD's car. It took her less than 15 miles R/T total I'm certain! I gave her $15.  She was thrilled. LOL. She said she would have done it for free since DD did favors for her but I felt it was the right thing to do.  Just teach her to say NO politely!


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> I don't think she'll be taken advantage of if she sets rules with her suite mates at the beginning. Simply say if you ask for a ride you have to chip in for gas but if I offer you don't. That's all it takes. The people I thought were jerks were ones who weren't up front but then would talk about how we were all awful for not giving enough gas money. I was always up front that I don't know what you expect from me if you don't let me know.
> 
> Also I'm sure your daughter wouldn't be a jerk about it. I was just letting you know about experiences of people who were jerks.



Sorry I disagree with you on this... if you ask for a ride somewhere...YOU should be footing the gas bill NOT CHIPPING in.  
My DD didn't need to go to these places she was asked to take other people to so why should she incur ANY of the cost of the gas she used to take them there???


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> Sorry I disagree with you on this... if you ask for a ride somewhere...YOU should be footing the gas bill NOT CHIPPING in.
> My DD didn't need to go to these places she was asked to take other people to so why should she incur ANY of the cost of the gas she used to take them there???



By chip in I mean pay for what you used. I had someone demand I fill up their empty tank after one trip needless to say I never took a ride offered or not from them again. I was happy to give them 5 bucks as it was a ride that was less than 5 minutes and under 10 miles so definitely not even a full gallon of gas. It got around that this particular CP would wait until their car was on empty and then demand you pay to fill it up no matter how short the ride. I know many people just stopped going places with this person or asking them to hang out if driving was involved.
I never said don't ask for money I said be fair and open about what you expect.


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> By chip in I mean pay for what you used. I had someone demand I fill up their empty tank after one trip needless to say I never took a ride offered or not from them again. I was happy to give them 5 bucks as it was a ride that was less than 5 minutes and under 10 miles so definitely not even a full gallon of gas. It got around that this particular CP would wait until their car was on empty and then demand you pay to fill it up no matter how short the ride. I know many people just stopped going places with this person or asking them to hang out if driving was involved.
> I never said don't ask for money I said be fair and open about what you expect.



Well that person is clearly unreasonable, but l still don't think $10 is unfair.  Try getting a taxi for that price!    Her time is worth something too. She could be doing something else much more productive besides hauling someone else's rearend around. That's why they have cab companies!  Like the time DD was asked to take a friend to Walmart for a few things and then sat in the parking lot for AN HOUR while she grabbed those few things!!!  DD gave her a 10 minute warning and told her that her return ride was departing in exactly 10 minutes with or without her in the car!!  Now that to me is the epitome of selfcenteredness and rudeness!  DD did not want to go in because she did not want to spend $ she didn't need to, so she said she'd wait in the car.  That was the last ride that girl ever got from DD!!


----------



## Wishes Count

I had a car on both of my programs and each time the majority of my roommates did not. I never felt like I was being constantly asked or used. I never asked for gas money because usually I was going that way anyway. Or because  honestly most of the time it wasn't that far of a trip and I didn't care. I also would take people home from my work location because we usually got off work at 2am and the bus came at 2:10. They had to literally run from our location to catch the bus. I guess it depends on the roommates but I found people to be very polite about asking.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## leeg229

I don't ask for gas money if I'm going to that particular destination anyway. For example, most nights after work I ask if any of my fellow CPs needs a ride to Chatham/Patterson/Commons because I'm going there anyway and it doesn't cost me any more gas than if I was going alone. If I'm going to walmart I'll mention it to a few of my friends and they are free to come if they want. BUT if you ask me to drive to Clearwater or Lakeland, then I'll ask for gas money. If it's one of my close friends that's asking for a quick trip downtown or something similar I usually just ask them to cook me some corn dogs or other quick warm food and I'm happy. 

You do need to be wary about being taken advantage of though. There is one person who constantly asks for rides here there and everywhere and I've just been ignoring her texts. Except for this one person I haven't had any problems with people asking for rides, and everyone is usually very grateful.


----------



## jking6

My DD got home from almost months in the DCP in May. She extended in January when she was supposed to come home. She had 7 roommates the time and 3 the 2nd time. Her roommates never took advantage of her. If she was going to Walmart and they needed something they would go with her. (I liked her having someone with her) she never asked for anything NO Charge. There was  few times she drove her roommates to the Airport or picked them up after a quick visit home. They always gave her money. She knew NO one was to drive the car but her and she had no trouble. Most of her roommates shifts varied so it did not happen often anyways.


----------



## Kaler131

My DD has her car down there and it's been GREAT for her! She has had to go to Dr. appointments and it worked out really well for her having her own car to get around.


----------



## GADaisy

Hi,
I am driving with my son in his car to drop him off for his DCP this Sunday! His check-in is on Monday morning. We are staying in a hotel near Disney (haven't booked yet) and I will be flying home Monday.

I've read the Family Guide for the DCP, and as far as I can tell, parents who stay have the opportunity to speak with current cast members and sign up to be on an email list. It doesn't seem like a structured orientation like there would be at a college.  Is it critical that I attend? Will I be missing out on something special if I don't stay? 

DS lived in an apartment at his college last year. I helped him get it set up, but really it was more for my benefit. He feels confident that he can get settled on his own. 

We live in Atlanta and I actually grew up and have family in Winter Park (just north of Orlando), so I KNOW we will be back to visit while he's there. My point is, we will have other opportunities to meet his roommates, see his apt., etc. BUT I am willing to change my plans if someone thinks I shouldn't miss out on this opportunity to take him to check-in. He's a very confident kid who never got homesick his first two years of college. And honestly, he's so excited to begin his DCP, I don't think he'd notice if I were there or not. Lol!

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## stitchlovestink

GADaisy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am driving with my son in his car to drop him off for his DCP this Sunday! His check-in is on Monday morning. We are staying in a hotel near Disney (haven't booked yet) and I will be flying home Monday.
> 
> I've read the Family Guide for the DCP, and as far as I can tell, parents who stay have the opportunity to speak with current cast members and sign up to be on an email list. It doesn't seem like a structured orientation like there would be at a college.  Is it critical that I attend? Will I be missing out on something special if I don't stay?
> 
> DS lived in an apartment at his college last year. I helped him get it set up, but really it was more for my benefit. He feels confident that he can get settled on his own.
> 
> We live in Atlanta and I actually grew up and have family in Winter Park (just north of Orlando), so I KNOW we will be back to visit while he's there. My point is, we will have other opportunities to meet his roommates, see his apt., etc. BUT I am willing to change my plans if someone thinks I shouldn't miss out on this opportunity to take him to check-in. He's a very confident kid who never got homesick his first two years of college. And honestly, he's so excited to begin his DCP, I don't think he'd notice if I were there or not. Lol!
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't go to check in w/ DD. Honestly at the hour she was lining up for housing!!!  There was NO way I was going and standing (not physically able to!!) at that hour and then she went right from there... Many if not most CPer's don't have a 'parent' in tow at sign in. I think if anything the parents are there helping them 'move in'.  I met DD's roommate. And then later met one of her other suite mates but that's it.  They are (well MY DD was/is 20 while doing her program) adults, not little kids. 
It sounds like he feels pretty confident...I wouldn't worry! I think he will do fine, esp since he's been off on his own!!  Good Luck to him!


----------



## GADaisy

stitchlovestink said:


> I didn't go to check in w/ DD. Honestly at the hour she was lining up for housing!!!  There was NO way I was going and standing (not physically able to!!) at that hour and then she went right from there... Many if not most CPer's don't have a 'parent' in tow at sign in. I think if anything the parents are there helping them 'move in'.  I met DD's roommate. And then later met one of her other suite mates but that's it.  They are (well MY DD was/is 20 while doing her program) adults, not little kids.
> It sounds like he feels pretty confident...I wouldn't worry! I think he will do fine, esp since he's been off on his own!!  Good Luck to him!



Ha ha! I'm not worried about HIM at all! He's 20 and a big boy , I just wanted to know if *I'd be missing out if I left Monday morning.


----------



## Ziggy

Looking for some advice again, hope you don't mind . DD is sharing a flat with another five girls they had a flat inspection the other day and failed it. We were visiting for 12 days at the time and DD was staying with us, the room she shares with another girl passed but the rest of the flat failed. The state of the flat has really been getting DD down, she's no clean freak but it appears the others are a lazy bunch who can't be bothered to tidy up, if DD wants to eat she has to clean some dishes first. When we dropped DD back yesterday as we were going home I saw the flat yesterday and was surprised they didn't have ants or worse given the state of it. DD has been told that there is a further inspection within 72 hours and if the flat is not clean they'll all get fined and that a further inspection will be made with a larger fine or they'll be termed. These girls haven't attempted to clean up. They all go home in 9 days and the four messy ones have booked themselves into a hotel for the final night, I'm worried they'll go and leave DD with all their mess to tidy


----------



## carol-lamb

GADaisy said:


> Ha ha! I'm not worried about HIM at all! He's 20 and a big boy , I just wanted to know if *I'd be missing out if I left Monday morning.



I didn't go with my daughter at check in. I actually didn't see her until early evening that day because she was assigned to a later time to go to casting. She picked me up at my resort and I helped her unpack. I did get to meet her roommates though. Since you have already read the parent booklet, you won't be missing anything other than actually seeing the apartment and his roommates. I probably was only at my daughter's apartment two hours -if even that. I had a late flight out the next day and I didn't even see my daughter that day. She spent the day with her roommates!


----------



## jobro912

My son checks in on August 12!!! We are going down on the 6th to get some park time in before.  I figure the whole check-in process will be a bit drawn out, so I am dropping him with what he needs for that, then going back to a park to play. When he is ready, I will help him move his things in, then make a grocery run...but I have Fast Passes reserved for  that evening, so other than helping him get things into his apartment...I'm going to Disneyworld.


----------



## vellamint

Ziggy said:


> Looking for some advice again, hope you don't mind . DD is sharing a flat with another five girls they had a flat inspection the other day and failed it. We were visiting for 12 days at the time and DD was staying with us, the room she shares with another girl passed but the rest of the flat failed. The state of the flat has really been getting DD down, she's no clean freak but it appears the others are a lazy bunch who can't be bothered to tidy up, if DD wants to eat she has to clean some dishes first. When we dropped DD back yesterday as we were going home I saw the flat yesterday and was surprised they didn't have ants or worse given the state of it. DD has been told that there is a further inspection within 72 hours and if the flat is not clean they'll all get fined and that a further inspection will be made with a larger fine or they'll be termed. These girls haven't attempted to clean up. They all go home in 9 days and the four messy ones have booked themselves into a hotel for the final night, I'm worried they'll go and leave DD with all their mess to tidy



I have a very bad feeling about this for you......


----------



## jmqidoc

Hi all.. been a while since I wondered over here to DIS.. oops.. my bad.. 
Well as a parent of a current DCPSpring advantage 2013.  not extended till Dec 2013 I would like to first welcome all the parents to this wonderful journey. 
My DD and myself started a FB page when she was accepted last year.  Many parents chime in with questions frustrations giggles and the sorts.. Please feel free to jump on over.. 
I have renamed the page to DCP S/S Fall Advantage Parents 2013


https://www.facebook.com/groups/430218563680184/?hc_location=stream 

I will be keeping my eye open for new requests to join.  Yes it is a closed group.  We have found it was much easier to keep it as a Parent forum.. not public.. 
Come on bye and say hi..


----------



## GADaisy

jobro912 said:


> My son checks in on August 12!!! We are going down on the 6th to get some park time in before.  I figure the whole check-in process will be a bit drawn out, so I am dropping him with what he needs for that, then going back to a park to play. When he is ready, I will help him move his things in, then make a grocery run...but I have Fast Passes reserved for  that evening, so other than helping him get things into his apartment...I'm going to Disneyworld.



Okay, I guess the consensus is that I don't really need to be there.  Setting up his apt. is really just unpacking his clothes and making up his bed. I am hoping that we can hop on down on an occasional weekend to take advantage of those free passes! It will be nice to have a look around and meet his roommates when things settle down.


----------



## KristinRN

QUESTION for those currently in the CP - I know the WDW is different from DLR. How many sign-ins do you get, and how difficult is it to sign people in given the size of the resort and different parks. We are visiting my son in December, but I'm wandering if he'll be able to sign us in each day or if we should just buy park hoppers. Any thoughts?


----------



## vellamint

THey get 6 days of passes for up to 3 people.  If you only get two people in then you lose the 3rd pass.  

The difficulty comes in them being there at the gate to let you in.  They physically have to be there so you have to work around their schedule.  Worst case scenario is if they have to BE at their work location before any park even opens....then you are out of luck unless you can wait until their shift is over.  

Remember they dont need to get you into the park you are going to that day....it can be any park.  You will receive a park hopper.


----------



## wilkeliza

vellamint said:


> THey get 6 days of passes for up to 3 people.  If you only get two people in then you lose the 3rd pass.
> 
> The difficulty comes in them being there at the gate to let you in.  They physically have to be there so you have to work around their schedule.  Worst case scenario is if they have to BE at their work location before any park even opens....then you are out of luck unless you can wait until their shift is over.
> 
> Remember they dont need to get you into the park you are going to that day....it can be any park.  You will receive a park hopper.



Just adding it on if a park is blacked out you can't get get into it even if you go to another park first. The park hoppers will be printed as not valid at xxx park.


----------



## vellamint

Oops...yes forgot about the black out days...luckily I have never run into that.

Anyone know if there are any blackout days in the next week


----------



## Praise2Him

There are no block out dates for August - September.


----------



## Mahwah

Okay....this might seem like a silly question, but does anyone know if your child who is in the college program gets discounts on the kennels.  We are spending Thanksgiving at Disney so we thought about bringing our dog and boarding him at one of the kennels.


----------



## wilkeliza

Mahwah said:


> Okay....this might seem like a silly question, but does anyone know if your child who is in the college program gets discounts on the kennels.  We are spending Thanksgiving at Disney so we thought about bringing our dog and boarding him at one of the kennels.



There is only one kennel at Disney now and you will need a car to get to it. I can't remember if we get a discount in best friends or not but your child can look on the hub to see if we do. They can also call the kennel to ask. Are you flying or driving? If you are flying and it isn't a small dog you may not be able to cargo hold your dog during that time because flights have to be during a very specific range of temperatures for safe cargo flying.


----------



## Mahwah

wilkeliza said:


> There is only one kennel at Disney now and you will need a car to get to it. I can't remember if we get a discount in best friends or not but your child can look on the hub to see if we do. They can also call the kennel to ask. Are you flying or driving? If you are flying and it isn't a small dog you may not be able to cargo hold your dog during that time because flights have to be during a very specific range of temperatures for safe cargo flying.



Are you sure only one kennel at Disney?  The last time I checked they had about 4 kennels.  I know they have one in the campground and they have one right near Magic Kingdom...not sure where the others were.  We are driving.  We live in South Florida so its about a 3 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## wilkeliza

Mahwah said:


> Are you sure only one kennel at Disney?  The last time I checked they had about 4 kennels.  I know they have one in the campground and they have one right near Magic Kingdom...not sure where the others were.  We are driving.  We live in South Florida so its about a 3 1/2 hour drive.



I only know of the one run by Best Friends. They shut down the ones in the parks a few years ago. Also to my knowledge there isn't a kennel at the campsites you are just simply allowed to have your dog as long as you follow the rules and requirements.


----------



## Mahwah

wilkeliza said:


> I only know of the one run by Best Friends. They shut down the ones in the parks a few years ago. Also to my knowledge there isn't a kennel at the campsites you are just simply allowed to have your dog as long as you follow the rules and requirements.



Yes, there is one in the campgrounds.  We camp there every Thanksgiving, but we have never used there kennels.


----------



## Traveliz

Mahwah said:


> Yes, there is one in the campgrounds.  We camp there every Thanksgiving, but we have never used there kennels.



The kennels at Fort Wilderness closed in 2008 along with the park kennels as well.  ALL areas now use the Best Friends facility which is fairly convenient to Fort Wilderness.

It is actually open to everyone; not just Disney resort guests or day guests.

Liz


----------



## Praise2Him

I found this for you:

Best Friends Pet Care
Full-service pet care, from luxury boarding and doggy day camp, to grooming and our Guest-only dog park, is now all under one roof at 2510 Bonnet Creek Parkway. Cast Members receive 20% off all pet boarding (some restrictions may apply), day care and day camp services, as well as 20% off the regular price of any retail merchandise, excluding Frontline and food. A 10% Cast Member discount is applied to all grooming services. Cast Members must be the pets primary owner and present their Disney ID to receive discount. Call 1-877-493-9738 to plan your pets stay, or visit wdw.bestfriendspetcare.com for more information.


----------



## Mahwah

Traveliz said:


> The kennels at Fort Wilderness closed in 2008 along with the park kennels as well.  ALL areas now use the Best Friends facility which is fairly convenient to Fort Wilderness.
> 
> It is actually open to everyone; not just Disney resort guests or day guests.
> 
> Liz



Wow.....I did not know that!


----------



## BadDad

carol-lamb said:


> I didn't go with my daughter at check in. I actually didn't see her until early evening that day because she was assigned to a later time to go to casting. She picked me up at my resort and I helped her unpack. I did get to meet her roommates though. Since you have already read the parent booklet, you won't be missing anything other than actually seeing the apartment and his roommates. I probably was only at my daughter's apartment two hours -if even that. I had a late flight out the next day and I didn't even see my daughter that day. She spent the day with her roommates!



My S23 did the CP program Spr Adv 2011 (then S20/21), My D19 is planning to do Spr Adv 2014.

1) As soon as your S gets his apt key, if he is at VW (where the check-in is) get the key, pick out his room and move him in.  There are some rooms that have better views than others. Some have their own share bathroom.
2) Warning! Your S should mature. For some of his wellness roommates it will be the first time being away from mommie and daddy.  Roommate agreements are important! Also, my advice: if he turns 21 during his stay ~ move to a non wellness. My S turned 21 during his program.  His non-wellness apartment had beer and wine in it but it was clean. Trash was picked up and dishes washed.  Alot of 21+ CPer's are thinking about PI more than partying.
3) Register at Centera Care. Medical history, Insurance, payment methods etc. CPer's get sick when guests come to WDW ill with nonrefundable tickets.  My S had to wait for a strep test until I gave the information over the phone from work.
4) Relax at the tables, eat free cookies and drink coffee!


----------



## photos_101

Ok so my DD has started the CP but won't be able to get on the hub until after her training. 
I know the current CM room discounts available goes until oct 26th. We are due to be there oct 25-30. If she books us a room, how will the discount work since it is only thru the 26th? Also is there a discount on table service dining right now also?
Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## wilkeliza

photos_101 said:


> Ok so my DD has started the CP but won't be able to get on the hub until after her training.
> I know the current CM room discounts available goes until oct 26th. We are due to be there oct 25-30. If she books us a room, how will the discount work since it is only thru the 26th? Also is there a discount on table service dining right now also?
> Thanks so much for the help!



You would get 2 dates at the promotion discount and the other days would be by whatever the standard CM discount is.


----------



## Mahwah

Hi!  My daughter checked into The Disney College Program on August 19th.  She is living in Chatham and their microwave isn't working.  All 8 roommates have gone to the office to see if they can do something about it.  They are constantly told that they will take care of it, but as of yet...nothing!   My daughter called me over the weekend and asked me to call the office to start really complaining, maybe they will listen to me?!  Has anyone experience this?  Hubby says that our daughter should just go to Walmart and buy a new microwave so she wouldn't have to deal with it.  I feel she shouldn't have to!


----------



## jobro912

So...anyone else have a kid extremely unhappy in their role? Mine loves everything about his CP, except work...which is most of it. He is custodial, has had one street shift, which he loved...took pictures, gave directions, traded pins....however, that was his first shift. Everything since then has been 6-6.5 hours in a restroom. He knew Restroom shifts were part of the gig; just didn't realize that was all he'd be doing. And it is all of the CPs in his area.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jobro912 said:


> So...anyone else have a kid extremely unhappy in their role? Mine loves everything about his CP, except work...which is most of it. He is custodial, has had one street shift, which he loved...took pictures, gave directions, traded pins....however, that was his first shift. Everything since then has been 6-6.5 hours in a restroom. He knew Restroom shifts were part of the gig; just didn't realize that was all he'd be doing. And it is all of the CPs in his area.



I am so sorry to read this.  I hope things improve.


----------



## jobro912

In spite of the work issues he is really having a good time. Parks on days off, great roomies including 3 international...one from Japan and 2 from Australia, and making some good friends. He did get one street shift last night and had a great time.  I am hoping that this is a temporary thing to see who will and who won't.


----------



## skg144

jobro912 said:


> So...anyone else have a kid extremely unhappy in their role? Mine loves everything about his CP, except work...which is most of it. He is custodial, has had one street shift, which he loved...took pictures, gave directions, traded pins....however, that was his first shift. Everything since then has been 6-6.5 hours in a restroom. He knew Restroom shifts were part of the gig; just didn't realize that was all he'd be doing. And it is all of the CPs in his area.



Hi there - I am a DCP hopeful for Spring 2014!  Though I don't have any experience working for Disney, I do have experience in a camp setting where people are often placed in positions they are not happy with.  The biggest piece of advice I can offer is: Say something to a supervisor.  If your son feels as though he is being scheduled unfairly or he is unhappy with his assignments, he needs to say something.  It is entirely possible that he is slipping through the crack and his superior hasn't realized that he's been assigned unfairly.


----------



## jobro912

It is actually all the CPs in his area. He has learned to work it, so it is going much better now.


----------



## stitchlovestink

skg144 said:
			
		

> Hi there - I am a DCP hopeful for Spring 2014!  Though I don't have any experience working for Disney, I do have experience in a camp setting where people are often placed in positions they are not happy with.  The biggest piece of advice I can offer is: Say something to a supervisor.  If your son feels as though he is being scheduled unfairly or he is unhappy with his assignments, he needs to say something.  It is entirely possible that he is slipping through the crack and his superior hasn't realized that he's been assigned unfairly.



As a DCP Hopeful, I "HOPE" you go into the program with the understanding that you take the assignments you get and you may or may not like them and that's the way it goes!  I'm going to pretty much warn you now that they don't have time for "whiners".  And what you think is fair or unfair...*it's a job, someone has to do it, and if you are assigned to it...well you either can choose to do it, or go home and they will find someone else.*  They don't have time/energy to baby/pamper you.  They have too many CMs to deal with.  DD didn't care much for her assignments at first and this was the response given to her by multiple supervisors when she asked for different role changes or different assignments.  You work for Disney,  they don't work for you. (That is added by me!)
The part between the stars is what DD's supervisors told her!!  And more than one I might add...  
I told her the same thing over the phone. Working for Disney is not all fairy tales & pixie dust!!  There are jobs to be done that are less than glamorous and someone has to do them.  If you are given them and don't want it, then go home. But if you accept a role on the CP, know that you have to do any and all tasks given to you by your superiors. No matter how mundane, no matter how much you think it is unfair.  Otherwise stay home.  Not trying to be rude, but this is the real work world, the real work world isn't always fair.


----------



## wilkeliza

jobro912 said:


> It is actually all the CPs in his area. He has learned to work it, so it is going much better now.



Unfortunately the way scheduling works is based on the union and bid system. So full time and seniority part time are given priority to what time and where they are scheduled. Then CPs are filled in then part time (more senior to newer) and seasonal. So this means a lot of the good shifts and this good positions are taken by FT then higher seniority takes into affect and even though CPs get second pull on amount they typically get last pull of positions and times of shifts.

Also talking to your manager will do nothing about where you are assigned. Assignments come from labor services and cast deployment system which are just people who stare at a computer and just see a name and a scheduling code. They only know you as xxxx- CP yyyyy-ft etc so they fill the schedule and positions based on those codes alone.

It really sucks but if you plan on staying with the company you can work your way into better positions.


----------



## BTDTGB

My DD has her phone interview on the 18th. Is the recruiter she spoke with the same person that does the interview? 

I ask because there was a mix up and her first phone interview was somehow cancelled. She called the CP line and spoke to Liz, her recruiter, and explained that she did not cancel the interview. To make a long story short they talked for 30 minutes with Liz asking my daughter a lot of the same questions that are asked during the interview like; Why do you want to go into the CP? Whats your favorite Disney movie? How would you deal with an angry guest?  Etc. At the end of the call she told my DD that she really likes her and hopes she gets accepted. 

Just trying to figure out if this is a good sign and if the recruiter really liked her will that be passed on to the interviewer if they are two different people. 

Thanks!


----------



## BadDad

Mahwah said:


> Hi!  My daughter checked into The Disney College Program on August 19th.  She is living in Chatham and their microwave isn't working.  All 8 roommates have gone to the office to see if they can do something about it.  They are constantly told that they will take care of it, but as of yet...nothing!   My daughter called me over the weekend and asked me to call the office to start really complaining, maybe they will listen to me?!  Has anyone experience this?  Hubby says that our daughter should just go to Walmart and buy a new microwave so she wouldn't have to deal with it.  I feel she shouldn't have to!


Yes, My S23 did Spr Adv 2011, one roommate's gf kept the thermostat at 62 degrees.  He tried to get them to not keep it so low, (I know about her being not allowed in there, been through that). He tried for weeks to get a room change, no luck. I was there taking advantage of the F&F discounts + blue pass.  I approached the front desk and calmly requested a room change, the front desk "kid" told me they were full, I asked to speak to the property manager about placing him on a waiting list.  When the Prop mgr showed up ~ Suddenly, a free room appears.
My recommendation:
Call and ask if you CAN buy a microwave, the reason, you WANT to buy it is because THEIRS is NOT working and you WANT to make sure YOUR MICROWAVE is NOT added to THEIR inventory.,


----------



## MagicalAmandaFay

stitchlovestink said:


> As a DCP Hopeful, I "HOPE" you go into the program with the understanding that you take the assignments you get and you may or may not like them and that's the way it goes!  I'm going to pretty much warn you now that they don't have time for "whiners".  And what you think is fair or unfair...*it's a job, someone has to do it, and if you are assigned to it...well you either can choose to do it, or go home and they will find someone else.*  They don't have time/energy to baby/pamper you.  They have too many CMs to deal with.  DD didn't care much for her assignments at first and this was the response given to her by multiple supervisors when she asked for different role changes or different assignments.  You work for Disney,  they don't work for you. (That is added by me!)
> The part between the stars is what DD's supervisors told her!!  And more than one I might add...
> I told her the same thing over the phone. Working for Disney is not all fairy tales & pixie dust!!  There are jobs to be done that are less than glamorous and someone has to do them.  If you are given them and don't want it, then go home. But if you accept a role on the CP, know that you have to do any and all tasks given to you by your superiors. No matter how mundane, no matter how much you think it is unfair.  Otherwise stay home.  Not trying to be rude, but this is the real work world, the real work world isn't always fair.



Well said! I did the Disney College Program and it was the best experience of my life. With all jobs there are positives and negatives. I had one roommate who left in 2 weeks because she thought she deserved a better job. She was a park greeter at EPCOT, but she went to such and such school specializing in this and that so she deserved a better job. This is a paid college internship to gain experience. First off, most internships are unpaid, nor do they provide housing or transportation. It was the best thing I have had on my resume though. Disney has high standards and employers look for people with those high standards.

I loved my job! There were days I had certain things I didn't want to do, but that is the part of any job. I worked in recreation at the Yacht and Club. There were days I worked at Community Hall at the Boardwalk, the Sandcastle Club, Children's Activities at the pool, Bayside Marina, and Area Clean up. Some were easier than others. I didn't care much for area clean up, wiping up the lounge chairs by the pool, and pushing around those huge heavy carts of towels. I spent a lot of time talking to guests though and met some really cool people. At the Marina, some of those sea racers were really hard to get started and you look like a fool when you have guests coming up and not all of the motors work the best. Or sitting outside in the sun scrubbing the sides of the boats. But there were the mornings where you would go find a child to help chase off the pirates to make it safe for us to open. 

I loved my job and would do it all over again. More good than bad. You just have to remember it is a job and you do have to work. It isn't all a vacation. You work hard and long hours. It isn't for everyone, but if you are up for it, it is the journey of a lifetime. I wouldn't change a minute of it.


----------



## jobro912

Ah, and there it is...Amanda for the win....I knew someone would take it as "He's not happy being there, and whining." On the contrary, he is ecstatic being there, and overall having a good time.  My point, was not that different from yours.  It is a job, not all magic and pixie dust.  He is there because he Loves Disney.  And pretty sure that got him in the door.  A lot of the CPs couldn't give a rat's *** about Disney, and they won't last long.  My point was, be very sure about what roles you are willing to do...because...everything else you said.


----------



## stitchlovestink

jobro912 said:
			
		

> Ah, and there it is...Amanda for the win....I knew someone would take it as "He's not happy being there, and whining." On the contrary, he is ecstatic being there, and overall having a good time.  My point, was not that different from yours.  It is a job, not all magic and pixie dust.  He is there because he Loves Disney.  And pretty sure that got him in the door.  A lot of the CPs couldn't give a rat's *** about Disney, and they won't last long.  My point was, be very sure about what roles you are willing to do...because...everything else you said.



I did not take your post as he is unhappy & whining...
MY post was specifically directed to the DCP Hopeful!!


----------



## jobro912

I was referring to another post Stitch  I know what yours was, and I agree.  I wish however that more hopefuls were reading sites like this. I read the FB page for his arrival date and am amazed....but was amazed before they even started. They were buying concert tickets and such before they even got there, then complain that they have to work and can't go. It's as if they had no idea that it was work.  My son knew exactly what he was doing, and because he is a Disney addict, it didn't matter. I ask him about some of the things that are complained about, and he has the exact opposite experience...ie bus service to work.  No complaints or problems whatever.  Hours?  I can see that at some places. He scored by landing Epcot, and unless it is EMH there, he is off by 10. His only complaint is that he'd enjoy more guest interaction, and that is just a little bit awkward in a restroom.   He is going to take a class on drawing characters with broom and water in October. Maybe that will get him out in the daylight a bit more  If not, he'll at least know how to draw characters with a broom.


----------



## smgross144

stitchlovestink said:


> As a DCP Hopeful, I "HOPE" you go into the program with the understanding that you take the assignments you get and you may or may not like them and that's the way it goes!  I'm going to pretty much warn you now that they don't have time for "whiners".  And what you think is fair or unfair...*it's a job, someone has to do it, and if you are assigned to it...well you either can choose to do it, or go home and they will find someone else.*  They don't have time/energy to baby/pamper you.  They have too many CMs to deal with.  DD didn't care much for her assignments at first and this was the response given to her by multiple supervisors when she asked for different role changes or different assignments.  You work for Disney,  they don't work for you. (That is added by me!)
> The part between the stars is what DD's supervisors told her!!  And more than one I might add...
> I told her the same thing over the phone. Working for Disney is not all fairy tales & pixie dust!!  There are jobs to be done that are less than glamorous and someone has to do them.  If you are given them and don't want it, then go home. But if you accept a role on the CP, know that you have to do any and all tasks given to you by your superiors. No matter how mundane, no matter how much you think it is unfair.  Otherwise stay home.  Not trying to be rude, but this is the real work world, the real work world isn't always fair.





stitchlovestink said:


> I did not take your post as he is unhappy & whining...
> MY post was specifically directed to the DCP Hopeful!!



I don't think you have to worry about "the DCP Hopeful." She does not have any illusions of "fairy tales and pixie dust." She's also one of the most upbeat, positive people I've ever known, and she is a no-nonsense, hard worker. Much like Jobro912's DS, she is going into this process, eyes-wide-open, with a very clear understanding of what she's getting into. She does not expect to be "pampered" - nor would she wish to be. She is well acquainted with real work and the real world and she is definitely not a whiner.

I'm not sure what part of her post prompted your response - but I believe you misread her intent. Real world or not, this is still an internship and therefore still a learning process - is it not? Her intent was not to encourage Jobro's912 DS to "whine" about his lot in life or question authority. It was to encourage him to open a dialogue with his supervisor, who I expect would help him better understand the assignment process. 

Finally - if you feel compelled to close your post with "not trying to be rude" - odds are, you probably already have been. I'm sorry her post rubbed you the wrong way.


----------



## jobro912

And she'll have a blast no matter what her role. I know he is...I'm just a bit jealous. But living vicariously. Maybe when I retire in a couple of years I will enroll in a class and apply....LOL...not too sure I'm up for life in Vista Way though.


----------



## smgross144

jobro912 said:


> I was referring to another post Stitch  I know what yours was, and I agree.  I wish however that more hopefuls were reading sites like this. I read the FB page for his arrival date and am amazed....but was amazed before they even started. They were buying concert tickets and such before they even got there, then complain that they have to work and can't go. It's as if they had no idea that it was work.  My son knew exactly what he was doing, and because he is a Disney addict, it didn't matter. I ask him about some of the things that are complained about, and he has the exact opposite experience...ie bus service to work.  No complaints or problems whatever.  Hours?  I can see that at some places. He scored by landing Epcot, and unless it is EMH there, he is off by 10. His only complaint is that he'd enjoy more guest interaction, and that is just a little bit awkward in a restroom.   He is going to take a class on drawing characters with broom and water in October. Maybe that will get him out in the daylight a bit more  If not, he'll at least know how to draw characters with a broom.



I'm glad things are looking up for your DS. My DD and I were heartbroken to read your posts in this thread because we had read your earlier posts (right after he had been offered his job and you were trying to come to terms with it.) We were both sad to see that he was having a less than stellar time. I'm really glad to see posts from you with more encouraging reports. We've been living vicariously through your posts while she waits for her response. Too bad they aren't there at the same time. 

Is your DS doing a blog? (I'm guessing not. I haven't seen one by a boy yet! Haha!) The info in the blogs has been great preparation, too. 

Again - glad that your DS is having a good time. Is he always in EPCOT, or does he move between parks? My daughter's friend applied at the same time my daughter did. I encouraged her to add custodial because of all of the stuff we read about the job. Yours is one of the few posts I saw that were less than favorable about that role.

Just for your amusement - when you have some spare time - go check out YouTube and watch the videos posted by some of the kids that quit program. It's kind of amazing to see why some of these kids quit. They were clearly unprepared.


----------



## smgross144

jobro912 said:


> And she'll have a blast no matter what her role. I know he is...I'm just a bit jealous. But living vicariously. Maybe when I retire in a couple of years I will enroll in a class and apply....LOL...not too sure I'm up for life in Vista Way though.



She absolutely will. She is the kind of person who makes the best out of whatever life gives her. Her top three choices were Pirates' League/BBB, Character Attendant, and Attractions. She also interviewed for recreation and lifeguard. And finally - she's going to an audition for character performer, knowing that she doesn't have a snowball's chance there. (No performance background.) I've always tried to tell her that they can't say "Yes" unless you ask - and she really wants to take advantage of every opportunity there, so she's going for it. (It's a 5-hour drive. I expect we'll be there about 30 minutes, tops! Haha!)

I'm a retired Marine (after 21 years) and I'm a college student myself. I'm studying elementary education. I just realized that old people like me do the program. It's all I can do to keep myself from applying. My kids are mostly grown now. They wouldn't miss me if I was gone for 5 months, would they? Haha!

ps- I just read your post that you made while I was drafting this one! Looks like we have a similar thought process!


----------



## stitchlovestink

smgross144 said:
			
		

> I don't think you have to worry about "the DCP Hopeful." She does not have any illusions of "fairy tales and pixie dust." She's also one of the most upbeat, positive people I've ever known, and she is a no-nonsense, hard worker. Much like Jobro912's DS, she is going into this process, eyes-wide-open, with a very clear understanding of what she's getting into. She does not expect to be "pampered" - nor would she wish to be. She is well acquainted with real work and the real world and she is definitely not a whiner.
> 
> I'm not sure what part of her post prompted your response - but I believe you misread her intent. Real world or not, this is still an internship and therefore still a learning process - is it not? Her intent was not to encourage Jobro's912 DS to "whine" about his lot in life or question authority. It was to encourage him to open a dialogue with his supervisor, who I expect would help him better understand the assignment process.
> 
> Finally - if you feel compelled to close your post with "not trying to be rude" - odds are, you probably already have been. I'm sorry her post rubbed you the wrong way.



Her post didn't rub me the wrong way....
But DD & I have already Been There, Done That.  I can speak from first hand experience w/ her. Can you?  

Okay...so let me rephrase myself..."sorry if you perceive this post as rude, but it is the reality of the program." There does that make you feel better?  

Wilkeliza explained the scheduling process in a previous post and exactly how it works. So as she was told, going to your boss is going to do absolutey no good. You have to learn to deal with it. You now have been told this by two people, how many more do you need to hear this from to understand how this works?

And NO this is the COLLEGE program.  The  INTERNSHIP is a different program.  Which one is she applying to?? They are not the same, they are different.

Yes, she can have a wonderful time but you work for them. This is a huge corporation that is bringing in approximately 6,000 college kids twice a year not to mention the international kids. They don't have time to play games of shuffle the kids because they don't like their assignment.  It is what it is, either like it or lump it.  They can find someone else who is willing to do the job if you don't want to.  

Have a great day!


----------



## BadDad

smgross144 said:


> She absolutely will. She is the kind of person who makes the best out of whatever life gives her. Her top three choices were Pirates' League/BBB, Character Attendant, and Attractions. She also interviewed for recreation and lifeguard. And finally - she's going to an audition for character performer, knowing that she doesn't have a snowball's chance there. (No performance background.) I've always tried to tell her that they can't say "Yes" unless you ask - and she really wants to take advantage of every opportunity there, so she's going for it. (It's a 5-hour drive. I expect we'll be there about 30 minutes, tops! Haha!)



FYI: My S23 just did a character audition last month in Orlando (12 hour drive but my dad lives in the Villages, so we wanted to check on him too).  He is a psych major, and he admit did terrible at the audition bc the competition were theater majors.  My S looks a lot like one of the disney characters but we learned just bc you look like one character doesn't mean your only going to be that "friend" of that character.  One day you could be Tarzan, next Jack Sparrow then Aladdin, etc.

Where's her audition? 

PS 
Be there early (1 hour before and he was #78 in line)
Practice dance moves. My S was sooo bad he made other folks mess up. 
Takes about 2-3 hours.

Good Luck


----------



## jobro912

My son auditioned in March for CP in Austin. He made it all the way to the end, but didn't get the role. He is a theatre major...I did some snooping around facebook when acceptances for Character came out, and the majority who got in were Dance majors.


----------



## jobro912

smgross...Yes, his role is in Epcot Future World, which is really cool because it's his favorite park.  His shifts are generally 3:30-10:00, one night a week until 12 for EMH, and Sundays he works early...days off are Monday and Tuesday because his class is on Monday...when it starts. He'll be in the Entertainment Production class.  I knew he was in Epcot before he did, and it killed me to not be able to tell him.  A friend who works in Technology for the Mouse let me know.  It's great that he loves Disney because it saves money. He spends all of his off time in the parks.


----------



## danjulia

I'm so happy for him as this has been something he's talked about since middle school!!

Question for the experts - because of course this means we'll be doing a trip down next spring - I know the CP kids can "walk in" other people a certain amount of times. Do anyone know how many they are allowed? Also, would it likely be blacked out during the week following Easter (April 20-25) as this is his younger sister's school vacation?

Can't wait for him to be part of the magic!!

Thanks in advance,
Sue


----------



## ejcraft

your son can get 3 people in 6 times, you just have to remember he must be there to walk you in, so if he has morning hours you won't be able to go into the park till after he gets off of work.  sorry I can't remember if that week is blocked off, if it is, it's most likely only blocked for the magic kingdom.  My daughter is currently down there now, with the fall advantage, we had a blast goign to see her even if we had to wait till later in the day, she was working a 8-4:30 shift most days.


----------



## danjulia

That's all good. We are DVC members so we've been so many times. He is on cloud nine today - accepted for Attractions but also going to audition for Performer in two weeks! Just so nice that he'll be living one of his dreams!!!


----------



## cyclenut

The waiting game as a parent is almost as frustrating as for the kid.  DD20 is still waiting to hear.  Her sister did the CP a few years ago ad now she can't wait for her turn.  Everything seemed to go well through the interview process, so we just hope it works out.  She has already met with her advisor at school and worked out the educational plan.  Keeping fingers (and toes) crossed for good luck!


----------



## mnra

our daughter just got accepted to merchandising.  she is so happy to just be a part of it and we are so happy for her.


----------



## susieb16

Our daughter just got accepted today in attractions. It was her first choice so she (and we) are thrilled.


----------



## dph40

Congratulations to all who've gotten their acceptance!!  Fantasmic!!   
DD had interview 9/14 and still waiting.  No word at all yet.


----------



## jobro912

cyclenut, my son actually gave me his dashboard login because I think I was more anxious to hear than he was.  That said, I also find myself really disappointed when someone posts that they didn't get in...especially if it is someone who really loves Disney, and you can tell they really wanted it.  It breaks my heart, and they aren't even my kid.


----------



## GADaisy

jobro912 said:


> So...anyone else have a kid extremely unhappy in their role? Mine loves everything about his CP, except work...which is most of it. He is custodial, has had one street shift, which he loved...took pictures, gave directions, traded pins....however, that was his first shift. Everything since then has been 6-6.5 hours in a restroom. He knew Restroom shifts were part of the gig; just didn't realize that was all he'd be doing. And it is all of the CPs in his area.



Hopefully your son is getting more variety. My DS is also custodial, but at the MK. He actually doesn't mind bathrooms as it is cooler. He likes the variety of working different zones and working at his own pace. Was custodial at the MK his first choice? Maybe not, he was just so thrilled to be accepted into the program. He has gone several times to each park on his days off. I just hope he isn't sick of it by the time we go down for our visit next month. :/


----------



## jobro912

Whelp...Can't say I didn't see this coming; son and all of his friends are going to extension auditions for character performer on October 2, for Spring. Oy. We'll see. He really needs to be back on campus in the spring, but he's an adult. His call I guess. Would give me another reason to make a reservation and use my Annual Pass I guess.


----------



## stitchlovestink

jobro912 said:
			
		

> Whelp...Can't say I didn't see this coming; son and all of his friends are going to extension auditions for character performer on October 2, for Spring. Oy. We'll see. He really needs to be back on campus in the spring, but he's an adult. His call I guess. Would give me another reason to make a reservation and use my Annual Pass I guess.



I wouldn't start worrying too much just yet....Lots of kids apply to extend but are denied.  For every one they allow to extend, it keeps a 'newbie' from starting the program.  So they only allow so many existing CPers to extend.  They also have the best chance of entending by NOT changing roles....does he 'really' want to stay in that role for an entire year??  Why don't you try and talk him into doing a second program in the future (where he could get a different role)?  Many of the kids do that!!  The rehire rate of kids who have done the program once before is like greater than 96%!!   They have an excellent shot of getting back in a second time around if they aren't on a restricted rehire or anything!!  Good Luck!    It'll work out the way it's supposed to, but you may need to remind him about the consequences of his choices if he chooses to stay at WDW vs returning to college.  Sometimes we need to guide them because even though they are adults, they are still young and inexperienced and lack wisdom.   sometimes they forget about the longterm....they are young.  We were once too, remember?  If only we knew then what we know now!!  LOL!


----------



## jobro912

Haha...I wasn't young...Actually, at his age I was in the Navy.  He seems to have landed a girlfriend in the program, and they apparently think they need to stay. There are scholarships riding on him coming back. So yes...a little guidance may be required...however, he wouldn't extend in his role. If he got Character Performer...maybe, but in his current role it ain't happening.


----------



## stitchlovestink

jobro912 said:
			
		

> Haha...I wasn't young...Actually, at his age I was in the Navy.  He seems to have landed a girlfriend in the program, and they apparently think they need to stay. There are scholarships riding on him coming back. So yes...a little guidance may be required...however, he wouldn't extend in his role. If he got Character Performer...maybe, but in his current role it ain't happening.



I know what you mean about the being young! I was already MARRIED at the age my DD was doing her program.  And as far as the girlfriend....Well, I also wouldn't count on that to last either.  I watched a lot of the kids go thru several sets of boyfriend/girlfriends.  
Probably the one I got the most nervous about w/ my DD was the FT CM she dated that was young (like 23) but owned his own house!  I thought that one might be the one to potentially keep her there in FL but it still didn't last.  And ironically she ended it,not him!  I watched the roommates go thru relationships too. Again, I wouldn't put too much stock in it just yet!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

jobro912 said:


> cyclenut, my son actually gave me his dashboard login because I think I was more anxious to hear than he was.  That said, I also find myself really disappointed when someone posts that they didn't get in...especially if it is someone who really loves Disney, and you can tell they really wanted it.  It breaks my heart, and they aren't even my kid.



My DD gave me her dashboard login too, AFTER she was accepted.  Because she was smart enough to not even TELL me she applied!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

jobro912 said:


> cyclenut, my son actually gave me his dashboard login because I think I was more anxious to hear than he was.  That said, I also find myself really disappointed when someone posts that they didn't get in...especially if it is someone who really loves Disney, and you can tell they really wanted it.  It breaks my heart, and they aren't even my kid.



My DD gave me her dashboard login too, AFTER she was accepted.  Because she was smart enough to not even TELL me she applied!


----------



## Praying Colonel

I have a question about park admission and I was hoping I might get some advice:

DW and I arrive at WDW Thursday for a 6-night F&W trip.  We have 5-day hoppers.  We're thinking about upgrading to APs.  

DS will be doing Spring Advantage January 13-August 1.  We'll probably go down with him for a few days to help him get settled, visit again in early April for a week and go again for a few days when he's preparing to leave and come home.

Does it make sense to upgrade to APs?  I know he can get us in a certain number of days, but we may want to go more than he has available entries for us.  Plus his work schedule may not permit him to get us in when we'd like to enter, and there are blackout periods.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Praying Colonel said:
			
		

> I have a question about park admission and I was hoping I might get some advice:
> 
> DW and I arrive at WDW Thursday for a 6-night F&W trip.  We have 5-day hoppers.  We're thinking about upgrading to APs.
> 
> DS will be doing Spring Advantage January 13-August 1.  We'll probably go down with him for a few days to help him get settled, visit again in early April for a week and go again for a few days when he's preparing to leave and come home.
> 
> Does it make sense to upgrade to APs?  I know he can get us in a certain number of days, but we may want to go more than he has available entries for us.  Plus his work schedule may not permit him to get us in when we'd like to enter, and there are blackout periods.
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated.



I would upgrade to the AP.  If your April trip is close to Easter or Spring Break you have a Huge chance of the Magic Kingdom being blacked out. And like you said, his work schedule may not permit him to get you in, and he'll only get 6 days (with a max of 3 people on ea of those days).  Also you were saying you might want to go as his program is ending, once he turns his blue badge in, he's done. But you could still go into the parks if you have an AP!   Definitely a worthwhile investment when you a CM in the family!!!!  

Plus with the AP, you get 10% off purchases and there are other discounts too!  They do add up!!


----------



## odlidrocket

hate to interrupt, but my daughter just got accepted in Merchandising at Disney for the college program.
She is a Freshman at a college in Michigan
How does the college tuition work for the semester she is at Disney work?
Do the kids get to pick the apartment they live in-how much are the dorms/apartments at Disneyworld?
Is there any downside in accepting this internship?
thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vacation Kathy

My son has been accepted to DCP 2014 spring extended at WDW.  Now that the initial freak out stage has passed I am starting to worry that we may miss out on some family perks or benefits because he will get down there and forget all about his poor freezing family up north!  DH says it's because he's a boy, so I  asking for advice from parents of DCP sons.  Have any past participant parents dealt with this problem? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## DisneyDame27

My son was in the college program in 2010 & 2011.  He never forgot us thank goodness.  We couldn't get there as much as we liked but loved the "perks".  Still do - he never came home & is working part-time @ Epcot!


----------



## TedMosby

odlidrocket said:


> hate to interrupt, but my daughter just got accepted in Merchandising at Disney for the college program.
> She is a Freshman at a college in Michigan
> How does the college tuition work for the semester she is at Disney work?
> Do the kids get to pick the apartment they live in-how much are the dorms/apartments at Disneyworld?
> Is there any downside in accepting this internship?
> thanks in advance!!



Her tuition depends entirely on whether or not she takes classes with her university during the program. If she takes the semester off, she doesn't have to pay a penny. If you're asking about financial aid, she'd have to ask an advisor.

CPs don't get to directly pick which apartment complex they live in, but they will be asked to set preferences and Disney usually does their best to honor them. I'm doing the College Program right now and I haven't met many people who didn't get their first choice.

Rent depends on which complex you live in and how many people you have in your apartment. I live in the newest (and nicest) complex with three roommates and we each pay $101 a week. I think the lowest rent can possibly be is something like $89 a week if you have 7 other roommates in the "worst" apartment complex.

Honestly, there aren't too many negatives to the program if you have realistic expectations. You're there to work, not to play, and there are 30,000 other people ready to take your spot if you take it for granted. At the end of the day, the program is what you make of it.


----------



## brissa2

My daughter just got accepted yesterday after waiting for a few weeks. Keep your chin up to whomever is still waiting. My daughter and I are very excited about this program. My question is from people that have experience is this, should she take her car there? She wants to bring her car there, but I was wondering what most students do. Thanks


----------



## bom_noite

brissa2 said:


> My daughter just got accepted yesterday after waiting for a few weeks. Keep your chin up to whomever is still waiting. My daughter and I are very excited about this program. My question is from people that have experience is this, should she take her car there? She wants to bring her car there, but I was wondering what most students do. Thanks



After two kids in the program it is an absolute - unequivocal YES - take the car.

The reasons:   


If your roll is at a Resort - you may have to make 3 or 4 stops before you get to your Resort.    And, if I am correct - the Resort busses don't run as often.    
One of my son's roomies worked a Resort and just never could get to that BusStop by 6 AM for his 7 AM start.   Many times my son, or, other roomies were nice enough to bail him out (as he got lot's of strikes on his record)!
Shopping:   They have a bus or two a day that take the kids to WalMart for grocery shopping!   But, that I understand can be a 4 hour extravaganza.    You take the bus - you shop - then you may wait 1.5 hours for the bus to return?    My son had a Korean girlfriend (in the program) and he would just take her and her friends to the store once a week.    He felt sorry for those Int'l kids!   You get very few day's off and you spend it grocery shopping!
Your daughter will want to go out for Lunch / Dinner at some point - and even with the discount cannot afford Disney offerings every day!    CiCi's Pizza buffet is a favorite of the kids - 5.99 and all u can eat.   Bus won't take you there.
If you work till close at a Park, then, there are 500+ kids who all have to catch a bus.   The wait can be quite long.    I understand most Full-Time / Part-Time CM's take the early shifts and let the CP's work until closing.
You want to go to a park?   You don't want to wait on the bus.
A side-trip to either Coast or an Orlando Mall on a whim is nice - and - a car gets you there.   There are a few "Cottage" businesses who offer a "Party Bus" to the coasts, Miami, Universal, downtown Orlando clubs - etc.    And, they are cheap - and both of my kids have done that!   But, you work on their schedule.

In the end, I understand it is not possible or practical for everyone.     But, was easier for my kids as we live in Atlanta.   Both my kid's would have quit had they not had a car!

My son and 2 friends went down with my daughter (in a 2nd car) - and - since she has a small car and (is a girl with) ton's of stuff - I plan to either drive down to help cart everything home - or encourage her to Fed-Ex some stuff home.   

Since it may be a long drive, you might want to get a plane ticket:   Drive down to Orlando and fly home.    Fly back to Orlando at the end and drive back.


----------



## bom_noite

Vacation Kathy said:


> My son has been accepted to DCP 2014 spring extended at WDW.  Now that the initial freak out stage has passed I am starting to worry that we may miss out on some family perks or benefits because he will get down there and forget all about his poor freezing family up north!  DH says it's because he's a boy, so I  asking for advice from parents of DCP sons.  Have any past participant parents dealt with this problem? Any advice would be appreciated!



Luckily we have DVC and I travel allot and have a ton of Holiday Inn points - so I never had to count on my kids!    

Regardless, I know if I would have asked my son to order us rooms, etc., it would have taken him weeks of procrastinating before he acted upon an "Unknown".    That is very much being a boy - like your husband suggested.   He is correct!   At the end of the day - we are all members of the same fraternity.

I would suggest there are 1000 posts on what perks exist and how to go about doing it.    Most of it is on-line, so, it should be easy.

Just read up on the posts and tell him:  Here is what I know and here is how you do it!

One important thing:   The CP's get discounts at retail outlets and restaurants, but, THEY HAVE TO PAY!   We were in Epcot and my wife bought a ton of stuff and he got the discount and I took out the Credit Card!    He quickly scolded me and said - DAD - no - this is my treat!   I about fell over!   

We got outside and he explained the rule:  I have to pay to get the discount!   "Luckily - it was a Canadian CP working - and - she seemed cool, knew what was going on and had no intentions of busting me.   But, I can get in trouble if my discount is used and I don't pay."    

I said:  "And, at what point was this explained to me?  Nobody sent me the rule book!   I only heard the "My Treat" part - I appreciate that!   You can pay, but, I promise to leave you in my will!"

Make sure he takes you to the Employee Shop behind the MK!   Not only is it cool to go to the back-scenes, but, tons of really good deals.    It is hit or miss - but worth the trip.


----------



## AnnaS

brissa2 said:


> My daughter just got accepted yesterday after waiting for a few weeks. Keep your chin up to whomever is still waiting. My daughter and I are very excited about this program. My question is from people that have experience is this, should she take her car there? She wants to bring her car there, but I was wondering what most students do. Thanks



You will get many different answers.  Of course having the car there is the best!!! My dd did without one for almost eight months and more than half of this time was at a resort. Depends on what age the car is and where you are coming from - I think.  Good luck!


----------



## smgross144

For all of the Spring 2014 Parents - we have a great little group over on Facebook. If you would like to join us, come on over! It's not only for parents of accepted applicants - penders can join, too!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/509587182467153/

In case my link won't post, the title of the group is:
"Disney College Program Spring/Spring Advantage 2014 Parents Group"

Come on over!


----------



## bom_noite

AnnaS said:


> You will get many different answers.  Of course having the car there is the best!!! My dd did without one for almost eight months and more than half of this time was at a resort. Depends on what age the car is and where you are coming from - I think.  Good luck!



Great point - I have AAA, so, it helped ton's when DD locked keys in the car - and DS's fan belt broke.   I feel it is an expense we could live without - but - is piece of mind.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

brissa2 said:


> My daughter just got accepted yesterday after waiting for a few weeks. Keep your chin up to whomever is still waiting. My daughter and I are very excited about this program. My question is from people that have experience is this, should she take her car there? She wants to bring her car there, but I was wondering what most students do. Thanks



I am VERY glad that I brought my car and if it's possible I definitely would. I work at Studios and our bus stops at 2 resorts and one of the housing areas so it takes about 45 minutes to get to work. I can drive there in about 10 minutes so days when I need to sleep that extra 30 minutes is wonderful. 

Grocery shopping, shopping in general, etc are so much easier with a car. You can buy more food because you have a place to haul it, so much faster and much more reliable. Even if you take a bus it's nice if you miss it or it never comes to be able to run to your car and drive to work without being late. 

The busses are okay, lately I've been taking them to save money (It isn't TOO expensive, but with the pay it's hard) and at night the busses are sometimes late, full, or never come so it's nice to ride straight home in your car. Plus you don't want to ride the bus to a park, it's just too much time. So you can survive without one easily but it's much more convenient to have one.


----------



## singitalto

My daughter was accepted today for Spring 2014. She checks in on Jan 20th. She said she read somewhere that you have to "camp out" the night before check in so you get a good room. Is that true????


----------



## Vacation Kathy

My DS is planning to bring a car, but I just read on FB that the car has to be registered and insured in HIS name.  The car he drives is a family car owned by my MH and I and insured with our other family cars (although DS is noted on the insurance as the primary driver).  I don't plan to transfer the car to his name (as I think that would make the insurance a lot higher), does anyone know if it's true that he can't bring a car unless it is registered in his name?


----------



## jobro912

singitalto...great name by the way.  They have changed the housing checkin process, and they register for and sign up for housing online about 10 days before arrival.  So now there is no need to arrive early since housing is assigned and ready to go when they arrive.  That started I believe with Fall Advantage 2013...my son is down now and that is how he did it.  Apparently before, they made their housing requests etc, at check in...so you had to be early to get what you wanted.  Son arrived around 7, and had his housing assignment by about 7:45.


----------



## kytiam

Vacation Kathy said:


> My DS is planning to bring a car, but I just read on FB that the car has to be registered and insured in HIS name.  The car he drives is a family car owned by my MH and I and insured with our other family cars (although DS is noted on the insurance as the primary driver).  I don't plan to transfer the car to his name (as I think that would make the insurance a lot higher), does anyone know if it's true that he can't bring a car unless it is registered in his name?



Unless the rule has changed in the past year, this is not true. My son took his car when he was there. It is registered in our name but he is the primary driver...like your situation.  He was soooooo glad he had it there!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

singitalto said:


> My daughter was accepted today for Spring 2014. She checks in on Jan 20th. She said she read somewhere that you have to "camp out" the night before check in so you get a good room. Is that true????



Nope. They now have DORMS which you fill out in advance. They will put you where they have a place. We wanted 2 bedroom, Patterson. We all arrived sporadically and ended up in Patterson 3 bedroom. They already have your rooms assigned by this point so show up when you like. Being there early just allows you get done with casting and have more time to move in.  



Vacation Kathy said:


> My DS is planning to bring a car, but I just read on FB that the car has to be registered and insured in HIS name.  The car he drives is a family car owned by my MH and I and insured with our other family cars (although DS is noted on the insurance as the primary driver).  I don't plan to transfer the car to his name (as I think that would make the insurance a lot higher), does anyone know if it's true that he can't bring a car unless it is registered in his name?



Call your insurance and ask them about it. I was not on our insurance either but they were able to send a new paper with my name added on it I believe.


----------



## bom_noite

Vacation Kathy said:


> My DS is planning to bring a car, but I just read on FB that the car has to be registered and insured in HIS name.  The car he drives is a family car owned by my MH and I and insured with our other family cars (although DS is noted on the insurance as the primary driver).  I don't plan to transfer the car to his name (as I think that would make the insurance a lot higher), does anyone know if it's true that he can't bring a car unless it is registered in his name?



Never heard about this requirement - never came up from my kids that did 2012 Spring Advantage (Son) or 2013 Spring Advantage (Daughter).    I am 100% certain the car is in my name.   Like your son, the kids are listed as the primary driver on their cars.

They may have changed things, but, never heard of this.


----------



## Traveliz

The car being registered in the participant's name was a requirement when my daughter did the program in 2007...it didn't make sense then so perhaps they have changed it up.  Hope so.

Liz


----------



## bom_noite

Traveliz said:


> The car being registered in the participant's name was a requirement when my daughter did the program in 2007...it didn't make sense then so perhaps they have changed it up.  Hope so.
> Liz



Might be one of those rules which is never pursued.   What if you drive 1500 miles and say:  Nope, that is a violation of the rules - what do you do then?


----------



## Cjk0008

I am a parent of a current cp'er.  He has the car.  The car is still registered in my name and the insurance card has his and my name.  Either they never checked or its ok to have it still registered in our names.  

Also another thing I wanted to stress is yes the kids get jobs they didnt necessarily want but a lot of important work they do is when they get there.  Network like crazy. Sign up for a class and go to the meet &greet seminars etc.  My son is a lifeguard. He used linkedin to find many people he wanted to meet. Disney is so open to the personal meet and greets.  The first person he met was a Guest Service Ops manager and he told him to meet everyone he could.

This is so important if they want to follow up with Management or Professional Interns.  My son is still up for 2 management Internships and 4 professional  internships.  Hopefully next week he might be hearing about the management internships..

Does anyone else agree with me?


----------



## Hollsey

Cjk0008 said:


> I am a parent of a current cp'er.  He has the car.  The car is still registered in my name and the insurance card has his and my name.  Either they never checked or its ok to have it still registered in our names.
> 
> Also another thing I wanted to stress is yes the kids get jobs they didnt necessarily want but a lot of important work they do is when they get there.  Network like crazy. Sign up for a class and go to the meet &greet seminars etc.  My son is a lifeguard. He used linkedin to find many people he wanted to meet. Disney is so open to the personal meet and greets.  The first person he met was a Guest Service Ops manager and he told him to meet everyone he could.
> 
> This is so important if they want to follow up with Management or Professional Interns.  My son is still up for 2 management Internships and 4 professional  internships.  Hopefully next week he might be hearing about the management internships..
> 
> Does anyone else agree with me?



I do!  I'm down here now, and this is also my second program. I tell everybody down here to tell everybody they meet what they want to do with their lives--particularly if it pertains to Disney. I have awesome leaders this time around who are more than willing to help me out any way they can, and so far it's working!

In regards to the car, I had issues when I arrived because my name wasn't on the insurance card that I had. They didn't really look at my registration (but my name is also on the registration for my car since my dad and I went 50/50 on it), but they refused to allow me to have my car until the Insurance company faxed over proof. I called my dad, my dad called the insurance company, they emailed him proof, and all it took was me showing the man at the front desk at Chatham the email with proof that I was covered, and I was good to go!


----------



## stitchlovestink

bom_noite said:
			
		

> Might be one of those rules which is never pursued.   What if you drive 1500 miles and say:  Nope, that is a violation of the rules - what do you do then?



Well, my daughter moved from Patterson to Chatham in the middle of her CP and when she went to change over....well, they wouldn't let her park her car in Chatham because apparently her ins card was expired (but the POLICY wasn't!!!).  She had to park her car on the STREET and show her ID to walk in until she was able to get current proof of ins!  So don't think they don't check!  She owns her own car and her policy is in her name.  It was my understanding from what 'We' adults were told that if the car is titled in the parents' name, the kid can just bring a copy of the ins policy's declarations page showing the kid is listed as an insured driver on the policy and they will accept that as coverage.  HTH!
BTW.....this was THIS YEAR!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

bom_noite said:


> Might be one of those rules which is never pursued.   What if you drive 1500 miles and say:  Nope, that is a violation of the rules - what do you do then?


They're pretty lenient on the cars when it comes to check-in due to the simple confusion. DORMS does outline the information pretty clearly for anyone bringing a car, as does the College Programs site.

The College Program Applicant in question must have the License AND Insurance in their own name to receive a decal for whichever housing complex they live in. Usually they give everyone a bit of extra time if they don't have it to figure everything out, as it is quite common.

Just call your insurance to get their name on it. As of Fall 2013.



singitalto said:


> My daughter was accepted today for Spring 2014. She checks in on Jan 20th. She said she read somewhere that you have to "camp out" the night before check in so you get a good room. Is that true????



If you don't plan on having her fly in the night/Morning of check-in, I would definitely check into a hotel. Everything is pre-determined now due to the ranking system setup in DORMS. This includes roommates as well, which makes it simpler so that she doesn't need to wait in line with them.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## BadDad

RogerRadcliffe said:


> If you don't plan on having her fly in the night/Morning of check-in, I would definitely check out renting a hotel. Everything is pre-determined now due to the ranking system setup in DORMS. This includes roommates as well, which makes it simpler so that she doesn't need to wait in line with them.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



We're staying at the All-star music resort, checking-in the day before (2 nights).
There are discount rates 1/5/14-3/5/14 (book soon).

I know there are some cheaper rates off-site, but we are not unpacking/packing a car full of her stuff. I like Disney security


----------



## pmdeve

My GD is presently an CM.  she has applied for an extension.  When should she hear if she has been given an extension.


----------



## DISshopkeeper

pmdeve said:


> My GD is presently an CM.  she has applied for an extension.  When should she hear if she has been given an extension.



My dd heard in about a week


----------



## cyclenut

I posted some time ago about the agony of the parent who has s waiting on the news of acceptance, or not.  Well ... still waiting.  DD sits in pending status.  At least it isn't NLIC but it has been a looooooong wait.  Congrats to those who have been accepted!  We continue to wait.


----------



## mobish

I think the wait is harder on us.  Had to keep myself asking if you've heard anything despite the fact that she would tell me as soon as she did!  Hope you get good news soon.  DD just got the Fairytale weddings PI but it took two CPs, networking at every event they offered and letting her managers know she wants a career at Disney.


----------



## cyclenut

Well the wait is finally over.  Not the news she wanted, but DD had sort of resigned herself to the fact that it wasn't going to happen, which made taking the news a bit easier.  

Good luck to all you parents who have kids heading off in this next round.  My other DD who completed the program a couple of years ago had a great time.


----------



## hightown

Thought I'd join this thread. My daugher applied last week, did her PI on 10/31. So we're waiting now. I really feel for those who have been waiting for so long and it must be heartbreaking go so long only to get a NLIC. Here's hoping for positive new for those still waiting.

My daughter will be talking to her Dept Head today about possibly getting some internship credit if she does get an offer. Her school 'guidelines' for internship says they need to have completed 75 credits and if she takes two winter intersession classes, she'll only be at 64. Hopefully a guidelines is only a guideline and not a rule because she will really need this credit to meet scholarship renewal for next year's term. 

The other hurdle is that her major - Mass Communication/Film and Television - is a stretch to directly relate to DCP. But this is the stepping stone to a PI that might be more applicable to her major. Xing all fingers and toes here!


----------



## Summertime

I believe as long he is listed on the insurance policy as a driver for that car.....and you have to bring the "original" insurance cover sheet showing that.


----------



## vellamint

stitchlovestink said:


> Well, my daughter moved from Patterson to Chatham in the middle of her CP and when she went to change over....well, they wouldn't let her park her car in Chatham because apparently her ins card was expired (but the POLICY wasn't!!!).  She had to park her car on the STREET and show her ID to walk in until she was able to get current proof of ins!  So don't think they don't check!  She owns her own car and her policy is in her name.  It was my understanding from what 'We' adults were told that if the car is titled in the parents' name, the kid can just bring a copy of the ins policy's declarations page showing the kid is listed as an insured driver on the policy and they will accept that as coverage.  HTH!
> BTW.....this was THIS YEAR!



We have the current documents for the insurance for her car...but its registered to us in New York.  Her name IS on the documents but it doesnt match the cars to the drivers.....  I guess thats okay though ...?



Summertime said:


> I believe as long he is listed on the insurance policy as a driver for that car.....and you have to bring the "original" insurance cover sheet showing that.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Summertime said:
			
		

> I believe as long he is listed on the insurance policy as a driver for that car.....and you have to bring the "original" insurance cover sheet showing that.



What year was it you were told you needed the original cover sheet?  they will also except a fax from your ins agt's office...
DD has been there this year (2013).


----------



## stitchlovestink

vellamint said:
			
		

> We have the current documents for the insurance for her car...but its registered to us in New York.  Her name IS on the documents but it doesnt match the cars to the drivers.....  I guess thats okay though ...?



Some policies don't list the drivers on the cover page. Each company is different. Sometimes they are listed within the policy. My suggestion to make your life the easiest, ask your agt to issue you a 'duplicate' of the policy.  Give that to your DD and then if you feel more comfortable, give her a bigger self addressed stamped envelope and have her drop it back into the mail to you after she is settled in.  Just be sure to put a few stamps on the envelope since it is likely to need more than standard postage.  
Just another suggestion.  HTH.


----------



## Summertime

stitchlovestink said:


> What year was it you were told you needed the original cover sheet?  they will also except a fax from your ins agt's office...
> DD has been there this year (2013).


I just read it in a blog.....but maybe it wasn't correct information.  Sorry.  Just an FYI though....my DD is not bringing her car - we live too far away and have had some problems with the car so it's not worth dealing with getting it there.  I did, however, call Hertz located at a hotel near Downtown Disney and they rent cars to 20 year olds.  There is a bit of a surcharge, but it's not much.  DD is happy that she can have a car, if needed, on her days a few times during her stay in Florida.


----------



## ruffmanfan88

Summertime said:


> I just read it in a blog.....but maybe it wasn't correct information.  Sorry.  Just an FYI though....my DD is not bringing her car - we live too far away and have had some problems with the car so it's not worth dealing with getting it there.  I did, however, call Hertz located at a hotel near Downtown Disney and they rent cars to 20 year olds.  There is a bit of a surcharge, but it's not much.  DD is happy that she can have a car, if needed, on her days a few times during her stay in Florida.



The apartments only allow a car rental for the first few days, not during the whole program. You must have your own car there if you want it in the complexes.


----------



## Summertime

Thanks.  She's only going to rent a car a few times.  She just likes knowing that  the option is there.  Of course, I'm hoping enough others have cars so she won't need to rent one.....but the option is there.  For the day or two days tops maybe 4-5 times while she's there.


----------



## pmdeve

Do you have to live in Disney housing while you are in the college program?


----------



## dnoyes

pmdeve said:


> Do you have to live in Disney housing while you are in the college program?



Nope.


----------



## BadDad

pmdeve said:


> Do you have to live in Disney housing while you are in the college program?



My S lived there. If you're worried about them, security is tight!


----------



## stitchlovestink

BadDad said:
			
		

> My S lived there. If you're worried about them, security is tight!



This poster is not kidding!!
DD has lived in Patterson and Chatham (I believe that is how it is spelled) and I could NOT get on the premises until she came to the gate house and signed me in with ONE exception! I went down when she was very ill to help her get medical care and I told them I was there to pick her up to take her to the Dr's because she was so sick. They called her apt unit and verified she was expecting me! LOL and then let me in...I did have to show my Driver's license. 
And FYI...If your kids get sick....do everything you can to avoid the ER at Celebration Hospital!!!!!  We got a bill from them for $14,500. for an ER visit for a virus... She was there 3 hrs!! They did a CM scan, and a bunch of other unnecessary tests.  I had my Dr look at the paperwork and he thinks they took advantage of the fact that she was basically a *kid who didn't know any better* and they did a bunch of stuff to run the bill up.  GRRRR..... So consider yourself warned!


----------



## Wishes Count

I disagree with the PP about celebration health. Perhaps her child didn't have insurance but I and my roommate had to be admitted there on separate occasions. Hospitals are expensive so you shouldn't use their ER for things you should visit a clinic for. My roommate ended up needing surgery to remove her gallbladder and I had to be admitted because my blood pressure was 180/155. The hospital provided excellent care. 

Basically your child should be aware if they have insurance where it is accepted or they will be responsible for the costs.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## stitchlovestink

Wishes Count said:
			
		

> I disagree with the PP about celebration health. Perhaps her child didn't have insurance but I and my roommate had to be admitted there on separate occasions. Hospitals are expensive so you shouldn't use their ER for things you should visit a clinic for. My roommate ended up needing surgery to remove her gallbladder and I had to be admitted because my blood pressure was 180/155. The hospital provided excellent care.
> 
> Basically your child should be aware if they have insurance where it is accepted or they will be responsible for the costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Yes we do have health insurance and they were in network!  So know of what you speak before you make a statement such as that.  There was actually just an investigative TV show that investigated some hospitals in Florida for charges such as this and basically it is they can charge what they want. The hospitals could be very close to one another, provide the same exact service and the charges can be thousands of dollars different!  And the investigators could get no explanation as to why one was so much higher priced than the other. Other than because they want to charge more because they said they could! And there wasn't anything stopping them!  
I have heard of other cases similar to ours.  Seems to happen to the people who don't truly reside in Florida full time or permanently.  So again I shared my experience so others could be forewarned!
And since you seem to know so much about her circumstances...She was referred there by a Dr from the Disney Health care facility that is available to CMs that is on property (not sure of the official name of it) so that is why she went there and not a clinic as you think she should have done. 
My regret is the ER she used.  I have talked to friends and other CMs who live there and they have told us where to go in the future! They agree, they also will not use Celebration for this reason.


----------



## photos_101

Wishes Count said:
			
		

> I disagree with the PP about celebration health. Perhaps her child didn't have insurance but I and my roommate had to be admitted there on separate occasions. Hospitals are expensive so you shouldn't use their ER for things you should visit a clinic for. My roommate ended up needing surgery to remove her gallbladder and I had to be admitted because my blood pressure was 180/155. The hospital provided excellent care.
> 
> Basically your child should be aware if they have insurance where it is accepted or they will be responsible for the costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes! I told my DD that under no circumstance (unless dying) should she go to any ER. They have so many urgent care facilities (CVS clinic for instance) there is no need for ER. We talked extensively about such situations, what to do, what to avoid, how to handle these situations. You can only be taken advantage of, if you allow yourself to be taken advantage of. Knowledge is power and I told her if she questions anything then to call me first.  Make sure you all discuss all possible situations before you send them because more than likely something will come up. A lot of virus sickness goes around the CP apartments.


----------



## BadDad

stitchlovestink said:


> This poster is not kidding!!
> If your kids get sick....do everything you can to avoid the ER at Celebration Hospital!!!!!  We got a bill from them for $14,500. for an ER visit for a virus... She was there 3 hrs!! They did a CM scan, and a bunch of other unnecessary tests.  I had my Dr look at the paperwork and he thinks they took advantage of the fact that she was basically a *kid who didn't know any better* and they did a bunch of stuff to run the bill up.  GRRRR..... So consider yourself warned!



Centura Care is an urgent care center that picks up from the apt complexes (CPers plz confirm the pick-up locations)

My S got sick during Spr Adv 2011. He is returning along with my D's first CP.
Alot of guests come to WDW sick, they pay for unrefundable plane tickets, etc.  Their interact with guests, roommates who got sick from guest will result in them getting sick.  My S got the flu and racked up some pts for missing work.

Nevertheless, if you are going down with your young'un have medical release forms from you Docs, insurance card and payment information with you.  Then after check-in, move-in, shopping, go to Centura care and register.

My S had strep throat and was waiting for me to call back with his healthcare info.  Centura Care requires immediate payment since tourist most likely get treated, fly (in and out of the country) away without paying.


----------



## jobro912

The End...son finished his last shift tonight. Spending the day in the parks tomorrow, then headed back to school in Texas via NY with girlfriend he met on CP on Friday.  All in all I think he had a good program. Didn't so much like his role. He was custodial in Epcot Future World and a good 90% of his time was spent in restrooms...which he actually came to not mind. He loved his class...He took Entertainment and Production, and was also able to attend a puppetry workshop.  He was in the parks almost constantly when he was off, and found Steak n Shake to be quite a bargain. No sickness...well, to speak of. He called out twice.  He took 6 hours online in order to maintain enrollment and scholarships; a literature class, and music appreciation. Pulled A's in both, but it wasn't easy.  Got to go down the second week in December. Used the holiday discount for CMs friends and families.  Got a great rate on resort, and dining plan. Went do visit DVC the last day before we left and ended up with 150 points at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village at a 15% CM discount.  I think he has mixed feelings over the end.  He would have extended for Character Performer, but nothing else. I am pretty sure it won't be his last program though. We'll see.


----------



## AnnaS

jobro912 said:


> The End...son finished his last shift tonight. Spending the day in the parks tomorrow, then headed back to school in Texas via NY with girlfriend he met on CP on Friday.  All in all I think he had a good program. Didn't so much like his role. He was custodial in Epcot Future World and a good 90% of his time was spent in restrooms...which he actually came to not mind. He loved his class...He took Entertainment and Production, and was also able to attend a puppetry workshop.  He was in the parks almost constantly when he was off, and found Steak n Shake to be quite a bargain. No sickness...well, to speak of. He called out twice.  He took 6 hours online in order to maintain enrollment and scholarships; a literature class, and music appreciation. Pulled A's in both, but it wasn't easy.  Got to go down the second week in December. Used the holiday discount for CMs friends and families.  Got a great rate on resort, and dining plan. Went do visit DVC the last day before we left and ended up with 150 points at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village at a 15% CM discount.  I think he has mixed feelings over the end.  He would have extended for Character Performer, but nothing else. I am pretty sure it won't be his last program though. We'll see.




Good luck to your son and glad his overall experience was great!  My dd was custodial at CBR for the first part and the second part (extended) she was working in Splash Mountain.  She loved both.  She finished in August 2013 (seems so far away now) and also met a young man there.  He just finished his in 12/13 and came home (DE) - not too far from us.  
Wanted to say congratulations on your DVC purchase too.  We have owned for over 13 years and love it.  Sure helped with all the trips down with dd in the CP program and in two weeks.  She is going to work 10 days part of her seasonal hire.  Not sure she will keep this up though.  Maybe if we lived closer


----------



## katybugsmom

Hi everyone!  My DD, soon to be 15, wants to make Disney her career and is interested in applying for the DCP during her first semester of college for her second semester.  I am a planner so I already have a few questions even though we are several years away from making this a reality!  Here goes:
1.  I know there isn't a cost for the program if your child is accepted and housing costs are taken out of paychecks, but what upfront costs do parents have?  
2.  How much time do parents need to spend helping their child get settled in?
3.  What extra things should you take for your child's stay?  Extra kitchen supplies, vacuum cleaner, etc.?
Thanks for helping me out with these questions!  It's going to take me a while to read through all the posts in this thread, but I am grateful the thread was started for parents like me!    Thanks again!


----------



## Pancakes

katybugsmom said:


> Hi everyone!  My DD, soon to be 15, wants to make Disney her career and is interested in applying for the DCP during her first semester of college for her second semester.  I am a planner so I already have a few questions even though we are several years away from making this a reality!  Here goes:
> 1.  I know there isn't a cost for the program if your child is accepted and housing costs are taken out of paychecks, but what upfront costs do parents have?
> 2.  How much time do parents need to spend helping their child get settled in?
> 3.  What extra things should you take for your child's stay?  Extra kitchen supplies, vacuum cleaner, etc.?
> Thanks for helping me out with these questions!  It's going to take me a while to read through all the posts in this thread, but I am grateful the thread was started for parents like me!    Thanks again!



1. There's a $300 fee (it's $800 for Disneyland) to pay after accepting your role...it covers first weeks rent and other housing events and whatever. 

2. Parents usually have a waiting area in Vista or they take the car and hang until the kids get back from casting. However, this may be different because a lot has changed with checking in lately. When I did it all our paperwork was done at casting and it could take 2-4 hours. Now that the paperwork is done online and before you go down, the trip to casting is much shorter. I think I finished everything in about 2 hours. Then maybe a couple hours unpacking their stuff after that. It shouldn't really take more than a day depending on how early you get there. 

3. and yes! The apartments are empty when you get there  so you will need everything! cleaning supplies, toiletries, a ROUTER!, vaccums are rentable but it's a lot more convenient to have your own. I also recommend bringing some silverware. My apartment only had about 3 spoons when I moved in.


----------



## BERG1560

My DD is leaving in 2 weeks for Disney college program. She is currently having an IBS flare up and needs a GI specialist asap near Disney that will work with her Doctor here in Rochester. This is not the best timing but I would hate to have her miss this opportunity! Thanks for the input.


----------



## AnnaS

Returning Work Uniform??
Hi, 

Does anyone know or your CP daughter/son know if their uniform must be returned by them in person? Can someone else return it in person or mail it?
TIA.
_


----------



## wilkeliza

AnnaS said:


> Returning Work Uniform?? Hi,  Does anyone know or your CP daughter/son know if their uniform must be returned by them in person? Can someone else return it in person or mail it? TIA. _



Someone else can return it. I don't think by mail would work because if it isn't returned the day or two after your last shift they charge you for it and put you on the no hire list. The can return all garments after their last shift at after hours drop off except for garments with no chip those must be returned during costuming hours. Also there are drop off days at housing.


----------



## AnnaS

wilkeliza said:


> Someone else can return it. I don't think by mail would work because if it isn't returned the day or two after your last shift they charge you for it and put you on the no hire list. The can return all garments after their last shift at after hours drop off except for garments with no chip those must be returned during costuming hours. Also there are drop off days at housing.



Thank you.  She called and spoke to her manager.  She is home and we were going down next week for her seasonal hours.  Just yesterday, she received a letter saying she was let go because she did not give in her summer availability on time.  She says she did.  Long story and a bit disappointed here.  They are mailing her a return label since she is obviously not in the system.  All the plans were set 

Dh and I now need to decide if we should go down ourselves anyway without dd.  We had 9 nights booked at SSR and will lose our points since we borrowed them into this UY (long story).

Anyway - thank you again.


----------



## wilkeliza

AnnaS said:


> Thank you.  She called and spoke to her manager.  She is home and we were going down next week for her seasonal hours.  Just yesterday, she received a letter saying she was let go because she did not give in her summer availability on time.  She says she did.  Long story and a bit disappointed here.  They are mailing her a return label since she is obviously not in the system.  All the plans were set   Dh and I now need to decide if we should go down ourselves anyway without dd.  We had 9 nights booked at SSR and will lose our points since we borrowed them into this UY (long story).  Anyway - thank you again.



Interesting she should check on the hub and see if there is confirmation under view requests.


----------



## AnnaS

wilkeliza said:


> Interesting she should check on the hub and see if there is confirmation under view requests.



I don't think she can check the hub anymore.  It's okay, we cancelled our trip down.  DH and I will try to reschedule for end of March so we don't lose our points.  Just want some warmer weather and we don't need to go down for so many nights (9 originally booked).
Thank you again.


----------



## AnnaS

Quick update - yesterday my dd manager called her again.  Apparently what happened to her happened to someone else (who knows, there could be others) and she was put back in the system.  A little late now


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> Someone else can return it. I don't think by mail would work because if it isn't returned the day or two after your last shift they charge you for it and put you on the no hire list. The can return all garments after their last shift at after hours drop off except for garments with no chip those must be returned during costuming hours. Also there are drop off days at housing.



Actually you are incorrect....
They will mail you a return shipping label for you to mail the uniforms back to them.  and they Don't put you on the No Hire list you speak of... you are placed on a restricted rehire status until the uniform situation is resolved.   
Those are the more accurate facts!  
At least with the CP program....not sure how it works if you were a P/T or F/T CM but the other poster inquired about CP.


----------



## mlaw

Well my daughter is checking in right now for 2014 Spring Advantage.  She will be a character attendant and just found out she got assigned to Magic Kingdom.  It is a dream come true for her!  I don't know how I am supposed to focus at work today.  Husband is there with her.  Wish I was there!


----------



## stitchlovestink

mlaw said:
			
		

> Well my daughter is checking in right now for 2014 Spring Advantage.  She will be a character attendant and just found out she got assigned to Magic Kingdom.  It is a dream come true for her!  I don't know how I am supposed to focus at work today.  Husband is there with her.  Wish I was there!



Congratulations to her!!!
I hope you get to go and visit her during her program.


----------



## mlaw

Thanks!  I have two trips planned.  I am just waiting for her to get access to the HUB so we can get any good hotel deals.


----------



## AnnaS

mlaw said:


> Well my daughter is checking in right now for 2014 Spring Advantage.  She will be a character attendant and just found out she got assigned to Magic Kingdom.  It is a dream come true for her!  I don't know how I am supposed to focus at work today.  Husband is there with her.  Wish I was there!



Congratulations!!! I hope she enjoys it as much as my daughter did!!!!


----------



## susieb16

My daughter checked in on Monday as well. She will be working in attractions at Epcot. I am so excited for her and can't wait to hear all about her adventures!


----------



## stitchlovestink

mlaw said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I have two trips planned.  I am just waiting for her to get access to the HUB so we can get any good hotel deals.



Those discounts spoil you!!   
If she stays with you expect 50 or 60% OFF.  If she doesn't, it'll be 40 or 50%.  And keep checking back closer to your travel dates if you got the smaller percentage off because sometimes they will increase it.  Plus they usually don't add the discounted DDP until shortly before the time frame for which it will apply.  And you get a much better rate on the DDP if she stays with you....about $20pp/night.  ENJOY!


----------



## mlaw

Once my daughter has training on the HUB, are reservations made by her on-line or over the phone?  And DDP for $20 per person?  Seriously?  Wow, and she will definitely be staying with us so hopefully she gets a discount that allows us to try out a deluxe resort.


----------



## stitchlovestink

mlaw said:
			
		

> Once my daughter has training on the HUB, are reservations made by her on-line or over the phone?  And DDP for $20 per person?  Seriously?  Wow, and she will definitely be staying with us so hopefully she gets a discount that allows us to try out a deluxe resort.


The easiest and quickest way is online thru the hub. She will have to use a credit card to pay the first night's deposit. And then you don't HAVE to pay the balance until you check in, unless you want to.  
There is a CM phone number for reservations.  Sometimes some specials you have to call for, as in they can't be booked using the hub reservation system.  
And yes, if she stays with you, quite often you can get the DDP for $20pp. It may be a few dollars more if they increased the reg DDP prices.  I even got it in JUNE!!
Hope she has a Great Time. Feel free to pm me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Joanna71985

mlaw said:


> Well my daughter is checking in right now for 2014 Spring Advantage.  She will be a character attendant and just found out she got assigned to Magic Kingdom.  It is a dream come true for her!  I don't know how I am supposed to focus at work today.  Husband is there with her.  Wish I was there!



Congrats to her! Maybe I'll wind up working with her (I'm a character attendant at MK too).


----------



## 1pixiemom

Well its a dream come true for my son!! He is working in AK and so far loves it!! We have our trip (with discounts and dining plan) all booked to go see him in March 4 nights cant wait !!!


----------



## carol-lamb

1pixiemom said:


> Well its a dream come true for my son!! He is working in AK and so far loves it!! We have our trip (with discounts and dining plan) all booked to go see him in March 4 nights cant wait !!!



Where does your son work in AK?  My daughter just finished up her CP in the beginning of the month. She worked at Kilimanjaro Safaris and loved it so much that she extended twice.  She is now seasonal and will be down the first week of March to get some hours in.  Still enjoying the cast member discounts but I will have to have her look into the discounted dining plan.


----------



## 1pixiemom

carol-lamb said:


> Where does your son work in AK?  My daughter just finished up her CP in the beginning of the month. She worked at Kilimanjaro Safaris and loved it so much that she extended twice.  She is now seasonal and will be down the first week of March to get some hours in.  Still enjoying the cast member discounts but I will have to have her look into the discounted dining plan.



He works food service in Africa...


----------



## dsanner106

My son started monday as well, he will be a character performer and is very excited. what a great experience for them all.


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> Actually you are incorrect....
> They will mail you a return shipping label for you to mail the uniforms back to them.  and they Don't put you on the No Hire list you speak of... you are placed on a restricted rehire status until the uniform situation is resolved.
> Those are the more accurate facts!
> At least with the CP program....not sure how it works if you were a P/T or F/T CM but the other poster inquired about CP.



I know you replied awhile ago but I hadn't really been checking this forum. I was just giving information based on what one of the CPs in my area was told when she left in January. She was given a letter that said if she did not return the missing article by a certain time (it was 2 days after her last official day) she would face a fine and be put on the no hire list. It could be based on the amount she would owe but sadly someone stole the garment she needed to turn in so we still haven't found it for her.

Maybe what she told us was not right or since I think she was ICP maybe that is the difference. I went seasonal right after my CP so didn't have to worry about costumes.


----------



## jce2

Things must be moving fast at Disney right now!  My daughter applied for Fall Advantage on Friday, almost immediately got the web-interview, finished it last night and already has the phone interview set up.  As a parent I have mixed emotions but take a great deal of comfort that she has a long-time friend already down there.  She is hoping for a hospitality (hotel) position.


----------



## SilverMickey

jce2 said:


> Things must be moving fast at Disney right now!  My daughter applied for Fall Advantage on Friday, almost immediately got the web-interview, finished it last night and already has the phone interview set up.  As a parent I have mixed emotions but take a great deal of comfort that she has a long-time friend already down there.  She is hoping for a hospitality (hotel) position.



I wish this were the case for my son,  He applied however has not been given the chance for a web based interview.  The waiting is killing us!   I hope he can move on with this as he is a great young man, and a Disney nut!

Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## mccreel

My son has applied for the fall college plan and has his phone interview on Monday.  Everything I can see just says Fall Advantage from August through early January.  Anyone know how far into January it goes, what date is usually the ending of it?  Just wondering because we need to coordinate him going back to college after he finishes the program (If he were to get in).

Thanks 
Melissa


----------



## jobro912

Fall Advantage runs mid May/June to early January. Fall runs August to early January. Both end the same day.  My son just did Fall 2013 and their last day/checkout of housing day was January 3.


----------



## hightown

Joining the other parents again in the 'waiting room'. 

DD applied for WDW the first day that applications opened. She got to skip the WBI since she applied last program (Spring 2014) and passed that. She applied for Spring really late and was held on a waitlist into December but they had everything filled. So this time, applied first day. She did her personal interview on Monday and now we simply wait.

I think several of her high interest roles are hard to get - concierge, hospitality, photopass, transportation. Also attactions and merchandising. 
But she's pretty much open to anything except housekeeping.

She's already talked to her advisor and if she's able to do the program will get 3 internship credits but will need to take 3 on line courses through the school so that she can keep her scholarship. That's scary considering the hours they work during Disney's high season.

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say HI while we all wait this out.

Sharon


----------



## mobish

Good luck to your daughter!  The waiting is so hard, been through it three times.  My daughter did two CPs then finally landed her dream position as a PI at Fairy Tale Weddings.  We will go through it again as she tries for a full time position when her PI ends in June.  No matter what happens from here this has been an incredible experience for her.  There is nothing like WDW on your resume.


----------



## carol-lamb

hightown said:


> Joining the other parents again in the 'waiting room'.
> 
> She's already talked to her advisor and if she's able to do the program will get 3 internship credits but will need to take 3 on line courses through the school so that she can keep her scholarship. That's scary considering the hours they work during Disney's high season.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say HI while we all wait this out.
> 
> Sharon



My daughter took 3 on line courses through her university this past summer while doing the CP.  She had no trouble and still had time for plenty of fun. In fact, she went seasonal and is planning on going down to work this summer and will be taking more on line classes to stay on course to graduate in December. 

Good luck to your daughter. Hopefully she won't have too much of a wait. My daughter worked at Kilimanjaro Safaris and loved it. She extended twice. She is going down in a couple of weeks to work during her Spring break. I think I have lost her to Disney!


----------



## chefmb

Hi!  My son is in his last semester and this will be his only chance to apply for the CP.  He passed the WBI very quickly and has his phone interview in just over a week.   He did not get into an overseas teaching program that he was interested in, and this was the other thing he really was hoping to do.   Fingers crossed!  It's nice to find a thread with other parents in the same position!


----------



## dmsr8

My DD is applying for Fall Advantage.  Her phone interview is Mar. 1st, character/performer audition Mar. 11th. I have a few (sorry, more like a lot!) questions as a possible 1st time CP parent:
1) Coming from Utah and no family/friends nearby - how highly would you recommend we fly out with her to get her settled? (she lived at college and took care of all expenses her 1st year...BUT, she was only 30 min. away from home and visited about 1-2x/mth. She is 18.)
2) Since she is doing the audition, will she hear only after all auditions are finished in April or could she hear sooner?  Do they have phone interview results at the audition (if she does well on both) could she be told then?
3)  If she reaches 5'3" on her good days what does that make her Disney height?  The thread talked about fur, fairy, and princess height but what about parade performers?  (She is a Dance Major and to get college credit for her scholarship she has to have a related role.)  Also, do any of the characters dance so that would count?
Thanks for all who have contributed to this thread!  It's a great resource.


----------



## leeg229

dmsr8 said:


> My DD is applying for Fall Advantage.  Her phone interview is Mar. 1st, character/performer audition Mar. 11th. I have a few (sorry, more like a lot!) questions as a possible 1st time CP parent:
> 1) Coming from Utah and no family/friends nearby - how highly would you recommend we fly out with her to get her settled? (she lived at college and took care of all expenses her 1st year...BUT, she was only 30 min. away from home and visited about 1-2x/mth. She is 18.)
> 2) Since she is doing the audition, will she hear only after all auditions are finished in April or could she hear sooner?  Do they have phone interview results at the audition (if she does well on both) could she be told then?
> 3)  If she reaches 5'3" on her good days what does that make her Disney height?  The thread talked about fur, fairy, and princess height but what about parade performers?  (She is a Dance Major and to get college credit for her scholarship she has to have a related role.)  Also, do any of the characters dance so that would count?
> Thanks for all who have contributed to this thread!  It's a great resource.



1. I'd say, if it's convenient (time-wise and financially) do it, but it is definitely not necessary. Some people like to show up completely alone and make friends right off the bat and others like to spend time with their families for a few days before venturing off on their own to make friends. Ask HER opinion too. 
2. She will not hear anything at her audition. It is possible that she could be accepted to the program BEFORE the audition as a performer pending her audition. If she doesn't perform well at the audition her role will be switched to another role. 
3. I'm not sure what height you need to be for a dance in a parade or show but I THINK you need to be on the taller side. Someone will definitely correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dmsr8

leeg229 said:


> 1. I'd say, if it's convenient (time-wise and financially) do it, but it is definitely not necessary. Some people like to show up completely alone and make friends right off the bat and others like to spend time with their families for a few days before venturing off on their own to make friends. Ask HER opinion too.
> 2. She will not hear anything at her audition. It is possible that she could be accepted to the program BEFORE the audition as a performer pending her audition. If she doesn't perform well at the audition her role will be switched to another role.
> 3. I'm not sure what height you need to be for a dance in a parade or show but I THINK you need to be on the taller side. Someone will definitely correct me if I'm wrong.



Thanks!  I did ask her take on it and while she would love help (especially transportation) those first few days, her first choice is for us to visit in the fall since she would be gone for almost 8 mths.  Good to know about the program acceptance.  At least we would know how she did on her phone interview.  One of the other college board threads had a post of someone cut at 5'6" because they didn't have openings for that height.  So hopefully this year they need a lot of petite dancers.


----------



## chefmb

My DS just got his acceptance email today.  He had his phone interview Saturday and we were prepared to wait 2-3 weeks before hearing anything.  He got his email today for Fall 2014--Quick Service Food and Beverage.  I'm very excited for him!


----------



## reesecup

I haven't read through all of these posts yet but wanted to subscribe to this because our DD just got accepted yesterday!! I don't think she knows what job she has been assigned yet because she hasn't gone in to "accept" yet. Do you find that out after she does that? Also, does it affect any with student loans that need to be paid back? Can't remember if it's just after she graduates or if this would mess things up? Thanks!  She listed these as her top job choices: Full service Food and Beverage (she's got experience as a waitress which I know she won't get but hoping maybe a hostess position), Character Attendant (I've heard this can actually get stressful so I don't know), Character role(she goes to audition soon) and attractions. After things I've read, I told her I think I would have gone for custodial. Sounds like they have a lot more freedom and fun but I don't know!


----------



## HopperFan

reesecup said:


> I haven't read through all of these posts yet but wanted to subscribe to this because our DD just got accepted yesterday!! I don't think she knows what job she has been assigned yet because she hasn't gone in to "accept" yet. Do you find that out after she does that? Also, does it affect any with student loans that need to be paid back? Can't remember if it's just after she graduates or if this would mess things up? Thanks!  She listed these as her top job choices: Full service Food and Beverage (she's got experience as a waitress which I know she won't get but hoping maybe a hostess position), Character Attendant (I've heard this can actually get stressful so I don't know), Character role(she goes to audition soon) and attractions. After things I've read, I told her I think I would have gone for custodial. Sounds like they have a lot more freedom and fun but I don't know!



She should know her job. DD called me excited she was accepted, I asked what job and she said that the email didn't say.  Then she went back on the computer, went to her dashboard or a link and it gave her the job and the wage.  We have no first hand experience with loans but this is a college internship and should not affect that. Once she graduates they should kick in for payment.


----------



## reesecup

HopperFan said:


> She should know her job. DD called me excited she was accepted, I asked what job and she said that the email didn't say.  Then she went back on the computer, went to her dashboard or a link and it gave her the job and the wage.  We have no first hand experience with loans but this is a college internship and should not affect that. Once she graduates they should kick in for payment.



Oh, thank you for that information! I told her what you said so she went back to look again and it was there! She is in Full Service Food and Beverage (kind of figured that one). Before I go back to reading on these posts, are there any parents/students who have worked Food and Beverage and have any insight? Will she be working pretty late hours? I'm guessing she will get a hostess type position going by the description. Thank you!!


----------



## 1pixiemom

chefmb said:


> My DS just got his acceptance email today.  He had his phone interview Saturday and we were prepared to wait 2-3 weeks before hearing anything.  He got his email today for Fall 2014--Quick Service Food and Beverage.  I'm very excited for him!



My son is currently working quick service food in Animal Kingdom and loves it...


----------



## chefmb

1pixiemom said:


> My son is currently working quick service food in Animal Kingdom and loves it...



That's great to hear!   Does he get moved around much, or is he at the same location every day?


----------



## chinarider

My daughter had her interview on Monday and received her acceptance on Wed.  QS in WDW-Fees paid, airline booked, check in date Aug 5


----------



## reesecup

Just wondering...do you all think it is beneficial to accept as soon as possible? Do you think they give the better locations to those who respond the fastest? I'm just asking because our dd has not accepted yet...a lot going on here with her grandmother in quickly declining health and admitted to the hospital today. We are going to try to get her things together as quickly as possible though. Also, not sure if I asked this before but is there anyone on here with experience in the FSFB? Thanks


----------



## hightown

Just needing to vent some frustration...

My daughter is still waiting to hear something. She applied the first day apps dropped on the 6th. Had her interview on the 10th. Just doesn't seem right to see kids getting their acceptances after only 6, 3, even two days after their interviews. 

Not that I'm not happy for those that are 'in' already and I do send my congratulations. 

I know it's early still and the acceptances have just been going on three days now. I just don't want to see Disney keeping these kids waiting longer then necessary. They are either acceptable or not. For the Spring 2013 term there were reports of many kids that applied first day, passed their interviews and then kept 'pending' till the bitter end - sometimes with good results but most often with NLICs. I hope and pray my kid and others are not headed down that road.

That's all...Vent over.


----------



## Wishes Count

reesecup said:


> Just wondering...do you all think it is beneficial to accept as soon as possible? Do you think they give the better locations to those who respond the fastest? I'm just asking because our dd has not accepted yet...a lot going on here with her grandmother in quickly declining health and admitted to the hospital today. We are going to try to get her things together as quickly as possible though. Also, not sure if I asked this before but is there anyone on here with experience in the FSFB? Thanks



Makes no difference. Locations aren't chosen until about a month before the start date and is based on operating needs.



hightown said:


> Just needing to vent some frustration...
> 
> My daughter is still waiting to hear something. She applied the first day apps dropped on the 6th. Had her interview on the 10th. Just doesn't seem right to see kids getting their acceptances after only 6, 3, even two days after their interviews.
> 
> Not that I'm not happy for those that are 'in' already and I do send my congratulations.
> 
> I know it's early still and the acceptances have just been going on three days now. I just don't want to see Disney keeping these kids waiting longer then necessary. They are either acceptable or not. For the Spring 2013 term there were reports of many kids that applied first day, passed their interviews and then kept 'pending' till the bitter end - sometimes with good results but most often with NLICs. I hope and pray my kid and others are not headed down that road.
> 
> That's all...Vent over.



Last year I applied on the first day, interviewed on one of the first day and did not hear for at least 2 weeks past when others started to hear. I got my first choice. If she is pending she would have gotten an email saying she would hear by April "something" and basically means they are waiting for others to decline spots.


----------



## hightown

Wishes Count said:


> Last year I applied on the first day, interviewed on one of the first day and did not hear for at least 2 weeks past when others started to hear. I got my first choice. If she is pending she would have gotten an email saying she would hear by April "something" and basically means they are waiting for others to decline spots.



From what I learned from others last term the pending e mail goes out three weeks after the interview if the applicant hasn't recieved a yay or nay by that time. It's an automatic update from what I've seen and expecting it will come this weekend.  Pending just means no decision. The frustrating part is that there are some very quick decisions being made while others wait and like you said, you're waiting to hear with diminshing available spots.


----------



## stitchlovestink

hightown said:
			
		

> Just needing to vent some frustration...
> 
> My daughter is still waiting to hear something. She applied the first day apps dropped on the 6th. Had her interview on the 10th. Just doesn't seem right to see kids getting their acceptances after only 6, 3, even two days after their interviews.
> 
> Not that I'm not happy for those that are 'in' already and I do send my congratulations.
> 
> I know it's early still and the acceptances have just been going on three days now. I just don't want to see Disney keeping these kids waiting longer then necessary. They are either acceptable or not. For the Spring 2013 term there were reports of many kids that applied first day, passed their interviews and then kept 'pending' till the bitter end - sometimes with good results but most often with NLICs. I hope and pray my kid and others are not headed down that road.
> 
> That's all...Vent over.



I understand your frustrations, but do you realize they have approximately 24,000 to 26,000 applicants vying for approximately 6,000 positions.  Kids who put fewer acceptable choices of jobs also limit themselves as well. And many of the kids that get pended are put in that status because they don't know when they are doing all of these interviews how many current CMs will be accepted to extend. For each extension they grant, a new member can't start (housing limitations). When they are interviewing the new candidates, they don't know how many current CMs are going to stay.  They may allow a certain amount of extensions (I don't know if they do this or not) but they also can't know how many of those CMs will choose to accept an approved extension.  Some only want to extend if they can change roles, and they may get approved to extend but only if they stay in their current role. So they may decline the extension.  Disney has no way of knowing this stuff. KWIM?  I know it is frustrating but that's why many are left in a pending status for so long. It seems that this is also more likely to happen in the more popular roles. Best of Luck to your daughter!


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

My son was just accepted for Fall 2014.  His girlfriend was just accepted for Fall 2014 as well.  They haven't chosen their check in date yet, but hoping they will soon.  Was glad to find this posting because I know I am going to have lots of questions and I know I won't get the answers from  him.

His girlfriend is a planner like me but I don't want to be bugging her too much when she is getting prepared herself.


----------



## ocalla

My daughter got accepted for Fall '14 in Merchandising!!!!  I am so excited for her 

She happened to find out while the rest of us were at WDW on vacation.  She called while we were waiting for the Drawing Class at DHS...........needless to say we were all yelling with excitement!!!!


----------



## hightown

Morning Parents! 

Still waiting. DD applied on the first day, 2/6; interviewed 2/10. Interest in almost all roles. She and all the earlier interview kids who hadn't been accepted got their 'pending decision' e mail about 2/22. So here we are.

Folks have said that this is an odd recruitment season. Acceptances went out 2/26 - 3/1, last Saturday and then stopped. Nothing since then, at least judging by the big Facebook group. 

Also there were 8 - 10 kids who posted that they got a final notice from Disney to accept their offer in 2 days or it would be withdrawn. Those kids all said they never got the original e mail offer. 

There have been a few random posts of kids getting an NLIC e mail but no massive or bulk mailings  - again, judging by the facebook group which, I think is pretty representative what is going on.

It all just seems odd to me, especially that there have been no acceptances for a week if nothing goes out today.


----------



## 1pixiemom

8 days till we are in Disney visiting my son who is working in AK..... I am a big time planner my son is not so much lol.... I have no idea what to expect as far as tickets go.. How do the passes he gets to use for family and friends work? Does he need to be with us when we use them (he will have to work some of the time) are they park hoppers? Do they somehow link them to the magic bands so we can schedule FP?

Thanks for the help


----------



## edk35

hightown said:


> Morning Parents!
> 
> Still waiting. DD applied on the first day, 2/6; interviewed 2/10. Interest in almost all roles. She and all the earlier interview kids who hadn't been accepted got their 'pending decision' e mail about 2/22. So here we are.
> 
> Folks have said that this is an odd recruitment season. Acceptances went out 2/26 - 3/1, last Saturday and then stopped. Nothing since then, at least judging by the big Facebook group.
> 
> Also there were 8 - 10 kids who posted that they got a final notice from Disney to accept their offer in 2 days or it would be withdrawn. Those kids all said they never got the original e mail offer.
> 
> There have been a few random posts of kids getting an NLIC e mail but no massive or bulk mailings  - again, judging by the facebook group which, I think is pretty representative what is going on.
> 
> It all just seems odd to me, especially that there have been no acceptances for a week if nothing goes out today.



That has to be sooo frustrating.  My dd did the spring program in 2012. She was a lucky one that found out quickly that she got in. However...she also applied once before that which would have put her there fall of 2011 had she made it and she didn't even get to the interview portion. She was devastated. So if your dd doesn't get in...have her try again.  There was another guy that got pending when my daughter found out right away...and he was literally pending up until mid Dec. when the spring session started in early Jan. and he eventually got the dreaded email that he did not make it. I thought that was HORRIBLE..to drag it out like that. He literally was about to leave college for his winter break and DIDN'T KNOW A THING.  I don't know why they do it the way they do it...but it just isn't fair. I am sorry.


----------



## awilliams1109

Most people who were pended wanted the most popular roles like character attendant, attractions, biddi boddi boutique, and character performer.  Also, Disney recruiters are still doing phone interviews and sending out web based interviews. 

Also, all the acceptance emails were sent out F*ebruary 26th and through the weekend.* Most of those roles including myself were custodial, QSFB, housekeeping, some attractions, some main entrance operations, and tons of merchandising roles.  

  I'm guessing the next big wave of acceptance emails will be given out during the last week of March or the beginning of April. Just remain calm and hope for the best!


----------



## edk35

1pixiemom said:


> 8 days till we are in Disney visiting my son who is working in AK..... I am a big time planner my son is not so much lol.... I have no idea what to expect as far as tickets go.. How do the passes he gets to use for family and friends work? Does he need to be with us when we use them (he will have to work some of the time) are they park hoppers? Do they somehow link them to the magic bands so we can schedule FP?
> 
> Thanks for the help



I am not sure how they work now..but when my dd was there in winter/spring of 2012....she had to be with the person that went through the gate. Now I read on here that some people would get in with their son/daughter and then they would go in to work later. It is hard for the cp's kids to get much time off. I am sure someone will chime in here..because my dd is at work right now and I can't remember how many days you get.


----------



## Praise2Him

1pixiemom said:


> 8 days till we are in Disney visiting my son who is working in AK..... I am a big time planner my son is not so much lol.... I have no idea what to expect as far as tickets go..
> 
> How do the passes he gets to use for family and friends work?
> He gets 6 days and can get 3 people in per day (must be all at the same time)
> 
> Does he need to be with us when we use them (he will have to work some of the time)
> Yes, he must go with you to the gate to get you in, but he doesn't have to stay with you.
> 
> are they park hoppers?
> Yes
> 
> Do they somehow link them to the magic bands so we can schedule FP?
> No, unfortunately they don't at this time. You will have to get your Fastpasses when you get to the park.
> 
> Thanks for the help



My answers in red - hope that helps!


----------



## MERMAIDchar

Hello All!

I just have a quick question hopefully someone can help me on please...

I was wondering, since there is not a lot of info out there...for the Disney PI's, is it totally necessary you have a car?  Are the apartments close to your working location where you could possibly walk/ride a bike?  Also, if walking or biking is not an option, is there a city bus that one could take?

Thank You So Much as this would help me immensely! 
Have a Magical Day!


----------



## 1pixiemom

MERMAIDchar said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I just have a quick question hopefully someone can help me on please...
> 
> I was wondering, since there is not a lot of info out there...for the Disney PI's, is it totally necessary you have a car?  Are the apartments close to your working location where you could possibly walk/ride a bike?  Also, if walking or biking is not an option, is there a city bus that one could take?
> 
> Thank You So Much as this would help me immensely!
> Have a Magical Day!



They have a bus for cast members but my son said it takes way to long so he drives to work every day!!! not sure about PI's


----------



## 1pixiemom

Praise2Him said:


> My answers in red - hope that helps!



Thank you Praise2Him..... one last question, how does the park hopping work, will he need to be with us when we do that? He has to work most of the time we are there but is trying to switch shifts.... I dont want him doing anything to jeopardize his chances to extend so I told him not to worry about the fact that he has to work while we are there, that we would just visit with him every day after his shifts...


----------



## MERMAIDchar

1pixiemom said:


> They have a bus for cast members but my son said it takes way to long so he drives to work every day!!!



They have a bus for the Professional Interns?  I thought they only had a bus for the College Program people?

Oh and Thank You for the quick reply earlier!


----------



## Praise2Him

1pixiemom said:


> Thank you Praise2Him..... one last question, how does the park hopping work, will he need to be with us when we do that? He has to work most of the time we are there but is trying to switch shifts.... I dont want him doing anything to jeopardize his chances to extend so I told him not to worry about the fact that he has to work while we are there, that we would just visit with him every day after his shifts...



No, once he gets you into the first park, you're good to go, and can park hop on your own.


----------



## mobish

MERMAIDchar said:


> They have a bus for the Professional Interns?  I thought they only had a bus for the College Program people?
> 
> Oh and Thank You for the quick reply earlier!



My daughter is a PI.  Housing is not guaranteed and if you get your offer late it is usually filled.  PIs must have their own transportation, the bus system is for CPs only.  Falcon Square (PI complex) is northwest of MK and in my opinion in a bit of a remote area.  Many PIs get together and rent a 3 or 4 bedroom apartment and have their own room for the same amount of money as sharing a room in the Disney housing.  Most apartment complexes offer 7 month leases.  In either case you must have your own transportation.
Good luck; its a great experience!


----------



## MERMAIDchar

mobish said:


> My daughter is a PI.  Housing is not guaranteed and if you get your offer late it is usually filled.  PIs must have their own transportation, the bus system is for CPs only.  Falcon Square (PI complex) is northwest of MK and in my opinion in a bit of a remote area.  Many PIs get together and rent a 3 or 4 bedroom apartment and have their own room for the same amount of money as sharing a room in the Disney housing.  Most apartment complexes offer 7 month leases.  In either case you must have your own transportation.
> Good luck; its a great experience!



Thank You SO Much for the reply and details!
I hope your daughter is having a Magical Time doing her PI.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Praise2Him said:


> My answers in red - hope that helps!



Thanks for posting about the tickets that the interns can get.  This is probably going to sound like a stupid question, but I am asking this because someone told me this.

As you indicated, an intern can get 3 people into the park and all three have to enter, with him/her, at the same time.  Does it have to be 3?  Can he/she just do 1 or 2?

Again, this didn't seem right to me that has to be 3 but someone told me this was how it works.


----------



## mobish

It doesn't have to be three but you lose the ones not used.  They don't carry over to another day so 1, 2 or 3 guests are the same, that day's pass is finished.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Praise2Him said:


> My answers in red - hope that helps!





mobish said:


> It doesn't have to be three but you lose the ones not used.  They don't carry over to another day so 1, 2 or 3 guests are the same, that day's pass is finished.



Thank you for the info.  This is probably what they were thinking of, or trying to convey to me.  This makes more sense.


----------



## lacy1101

Hello everyone!  My daughter just got accepted today and I have a couple of questions. First, she was offered Quick Service Food and Beverage. Can she request an alternate position or does she have to accept what's offered?  Secondly, she was actually prepared to decline the offer if she was accepted since she will just be a college sophomore in the fall and thought maybe it would be better if she waited until her junior or senior year. Of course, now that she has actually been accepted, she is so excited and isn't sure what to do. Does anyone here have any thoughts on which is better-earlier or later in your college career?  Thanks and congrats to all those here who have been accepted and good luck to all those who are waiting to hear...


----------



## chinarider

I think they need to accept what is offered but, I am just guessing.  My daughter was offered QS as well and accepted.  Not sure when we find out where she will be working or if they will be rotating her.  Not sure if she declines position if that alters the possibility of her being accepted again or not?  I'm curious to find out if they get information on who their roommates are going to be before they arrive so that they can reach out and speak with them before arriving.  Also, my daughter is set to arrive on Aug 4th so, I'm not sure if all her roommates would be arriving the same day or if she would be going into a room where everyone was already settled from the summer session?


----------



## carol-lamb

lacy1101 said:


> Hello everyone!  My daughter just got accepted today and I have a couple of questions. First, she was offered Quick Service Food and Beverage. Can she request an alternate position or does she have to accept what's offered?  Secondly, she was actually prepared to decline the offer if she was accepted since she will just be a college sophomore in the fall and thought maybe it would be better if she waited until her junior or senior year. Of course, now that she has actually been accepted, she is so excited and isn't sure what to do. Does anyone here have any thoughts on which is better-earlier or later in your college career?  Thanks and congrats to all those here who have been accepted and good luck to all those who are waiting to hear...



My daughter was in the Spring '13 college program and worked at Kilimanjaro Safaris at AK. She extended twice and her program ended on January 3rd. She went seasonal at the end of her program. 

You have to accept the position that was offered to you. There is not an alternate position. As far as when to do the program, I don't think there is a right or wrong time to do it. My daughter was midway through her junior year when her program began. She had two really good friends that she met at safaris and one was a freshman and the other was a sophomore.  With my daughter staying a year, she is a little behind in school. She should be graduating this Spring, but she won't graduate until December. She will also need to take online classes this Summer while she is back working at Disney World.


----------



## hightown

Just wanted to do an update.... My daughter got ACCEPTED yesterday for fall in transportation!!!!! We're beyond excited. We had settled in for a long wait after she got her pending email last week.

If anyone's kid had that role would appreciate hearing about their experiences. Only question that comes to mind right now is what sort of shoes? 

Now we just have to wait 5 months!


----------



## tiggersmyguy

lacy1101 said:


> Hello everyone!  My daughter just got accepted today and I have a couple of questions. First, she was offered Quick Service Food and Beverage. Can she request an alternate position or does she have to accept what's offered?  Secondly, she was actually prepared to decline the offer if she was accepted since she will just be a college sophomore in the fall and thought maybe it would be better if she waited until her junior or senior year. Of course, now that she has actually been accepted, she is so excited and isn't sure what to do. Does anyone here have any thoughts on which is better-earlier or later in your college career?  Thanks and congrats to all those here who have been accepted and good luck to all those who are waiting to hear...



My daughter is currently doing Spring Advantage QSFB. When she was offered this she called recruiting to ask about alternatives, there are none, take it or leave it.  She was conflicted, had not wanted QSFB, really wanted front desk resort, but was told those are very hard to come by. Needless to say, she accepted QSFB after speaking with a few of her professors who are very familiar with the program.  She would have been in her 2nd semester sophomore year. She is actually enjoying QSFB, I had my doubts when she accepted.  I think she is hoping that the timing in her college career will possibly open up more PI opportunities in the roles she really wants.  Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Rvillediser

My daughter accepted for the fall program today, start date Aug 17. I'll drive down from Chicago area with her and fly home so she has her car. What hotel can you recommend I stay at for a couple days?  Thanks!


----------



## stitchlovestink

hightown said:
			
		

> Just wanted to do an update.... My daughter got ACCEPTED yesterday for fall in transportation!!!!! We're beyond excited. We had settled in for a long wait after she got her pending email last week.
> 
> If anyone's kid had that role would appreciate hearing about their experiences. Only question that comes to mind right now is what sort of shoes?
> 
> Now we just have to wait 5 months!



Wait and see. Some roles are provided shoes because they have to have specific ones. just set aside some $ and if she isn't provided with them, they will tell her exactly what she needs to buy. You don't want to buy something now and find out they don't meet the requirements.  Sorry, I know, probably not what you really wanted to hear.


----------



## Summertime

Hi,  Good move bringing your daughter's car down......my daughter is there now without a car and it's doable, but always need to find a ride when she needs something....ugh!  I think she would be enjoying it better if she had her car.  I stayed at the Hilton right across the street from Downtown Disney and it's only 5-7 minutes from the Disney apartments.  I stayed a couple days after my daughter moved in and I really liked being able to just walk across the street to Downtown Disney.  Check different websites for deals, or call the hotel directly and ask them what is the best deal they can give you.  I think I paid about $100 a night.


----------



## poison ivy

congratulations to all the new acceptances!

I agree.  Having a vehicle is much easier. 

We stayed on Disney property at the pop century the night before check-in.  It was very reasonable.  Parents will need a way to get around the first few days.


----------



## joybeth

HopperFan said:


> She should know her job. DD called me excited she was accepted, I asked what job and she said that the email didn't say.  Then she went back on the computer, went to her dashboard or a link and it gave her the job and the wage.  We have no first hand experience with loans but this is a college internship and should not affect that. Once she graduates they should kick in for payment.



Make sure that you check with her school regarding loans.  If they are not still enrolled full time while doing the program they will have to start paying on loans.  My daughter received full time credit for doing the program so it wasn't a problem, but all schools are different.  When my daughter did her first program Spring 2012 I remember reading posts from many parents who were suddenly scrambling because they were not aware that financial aid would be interrupted and loans would have to go into payment status.  Just get it all checked out with her school.  

My daughter was just accepted for Fall 2014, Merchandise.  She is so excited to return to Disney for another CP!

jb


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Rvillediser said:


> My daughter accepted for the fall program today, start date Aug 17. I'll drive down from Chicago area with her and fly home so she has her car. What hotel can you recommend I stay at for a couple days?  Thanks!



We are moving our son down from central Illinois August 11.  He will be doing QSFB for fall.  His girlfriend is doing Merchandising for fall.  Her parents are driving down with her in her car and flying home.  We have concerns about my sons car making the drive.  Until I have it checked out by a mechanic, the plan is that we will ship the car down and drive him down.  I want him to have his car because I've heard it makes it much easier.


----------



## BadDad

Rvillediser said:


> My daughter accepted for the fall program today, start date Aug 17. I'll drive down from Chicago area with her and fly home so she has her car. What hotel can you recommend I stay at for a couple days?  Thanks!


My kids are in the program now.

We stayed at ASMu (Broadway), and took the Magical Express to MCO (Southwest) - we liked it.  I would avoid ASMo

ASMo: Families
ASMu: Dance squads, HS bands, etc
ASSp: Sports teams


----------



## carol-lamb

Rvillediser said:


> My daughter accepted for the fall program today, start date Aug 17. I'll drive down from Chicago area with her and fly home so she has her car. What hotel can you recommend I stay at for a couple days?  Thanks!



My daughter did Spring '13 and extended twice. I went down with her and stayed at Pop Century which is my favorite value resort.


----------



## mobish

Rvillediser said:


> My daughter accepted for the fall program today, start date Aug 17. I'll drive down from Chicago area with her and fly home so she has her car. What hotel can you recommend I stay at for a couple days?  Thanks!



My daughter has done 2 CPs and is currently a PI so we've visited frequently!  Pop is our favorite Value Resort with Port Orleans Riverside our choice for a moderate.


----------



## Rvillediser

Thanks so much for all the responses!  We decided to stay at Pop (never have) (Port Orleans is our fave too) for a few days, it ended up being cheaper than the Holiday Inn and Dis will get us back to the airport!


----------



## lacy1101

My daughter is doing Fall 2014 QSFB.  She selected September 2nd as her arrival date.  Does she run the risk by not selecting an earlier date (I think August 18th was one of her choices) that she will not be able to get the complex she would prefer (i.e., Patterson)?  Also, will she be moving into an apartment with girls that arrived before her, or only with girls arriving on the same date?

Another question that just came up - do the majority of these girls bring their parents for the move-in and 1st couple of days or so?  We are in no way going to impose on her (I know she is going to be busy and trying to get to know her roommates etc.), but I just assumed we would accompany her down there (its a 12 hour drive), be there for check-in, help with moving her stuff in and unpacking, picking up supplies etc. Apparently, a couple of girls who just returned from the program in one of her classes told her that most people arrive on their own.  Granted, these girls are both seniors so were 21+ when they did the program.  I can see where girls of that age may not have their parents there, but our daughter will just have turned 19 in June.  From what I've been reading on the College Parents Thread it sounds like the majority of the girls do have their parents there for the first day or so.


----------



## MichelleVW

lacy1101 said:


> My daughter is doing Fall 2014 QSFB.  She selected September 2nd as her arrival date.  Does she run the risk by not selecting an earlier date (I think August 18th was one of her choices) that she will not be able to get the complex she would prefer (i.e., Patterson)?  Also, will she be moving into an apartment with girls that arrived before her, or only with girls arriving on the same date?
> 
> Another question that just came up - do the majority of these girls bring their parents for the move-in and 1st couple of days or so?  We are in no way going to impose on her (I know she is going to be busy and trying to get to know her roommates etc.), but I just assumed we would accompany her down there (its a 12 hour drive), be there for check-in, help with moving her stuff in and unpacking, picking up supplies etc. Apparently, a couple of girls who just returned from the program in one of her classes told her that most people arrive on their own.  Granted, these girls are both seniors so were 21+ when they did the program.  I can see where girls of that age may not have their parents there, but our daughter will just have turned 19 in June.  From what I've been reading on the College Parents Thread it sounds like the majority of the girls do have their parents there for the first day or so.




Can't help you on the housing question, but my daughter's check in date is June 9th and I'm driving down with her.  She is 23 and perfectly capable of checking in by herself but we live in Texas and it's a 19 hour drive.  My plans are just to be there if she needs/wants my help but other than that I will either be at the pool at the resort or the parks with some friends of mine that are there the same week.  I will be flying home on Thursday of that week.


----------



## Rvillediser

I cannot help with the housing question either (although my daughter checks in 8/18). She'll be 23 and we're driving down from the Chicagoland area with her so she has her car and flying home late on the 19th.


----------



## mobish

we've been through 2 check in days and it always helps to have an extra pair of hands for move in, electronic set up and Walmart runs.  After move in day they are busy with housing meetings, roommates, etc.  Usually they assign roommates based on move in date meaning the entire apartment moves in the same day.  Last program my daughter got her third choice complex (out of three) even though she arrived on the second date available so I don't think that matters unless you are the absolute last one in.  Good luck to your daughter it is a great experience!


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

lacy1101 said:


> My daughter is doing Fall 2014 QSFB.  She selected September 2nd as her arrival date.  Does she run the risk by not selecting an earlier date (I think August 18th was one of her choices) that she will not be able to get the complex she would prefer (i.e., Patterson)?  Also, will she be moving into an apartment with girls that arrived before her, or only with girls arriving on the same date?
> 
> Another question that just came up - do the majority of these girls bring their parents for the move-in and 1st couple of days or so?  We are in no way going to impose on her (I know she is going to be busy and trying to get to know her roommates etc.), but I just assumed we would accompany her down there (its a 12 hour drive), be there for check-in, help with moving her stuff in and unpacking, picking up supplies etc. Apparently, a couple of girls who just returned from the program in one of her classes told her that most people arrive on their own.  Granted, these girls are both seniors so were 21+ when they did the program.  I can see where girls of that age may not have their parents there, but our daughter will just have turned 19 in June.  From what I've been reading on the College Parents Thread it sounds like the majority of the girls do have their parents there for the first day or so.



I can't help with the apartment question either.  But, I can tell you there will be a 21 year old guy with parents down there and a 21 year old girl with parents down there.  We are shipping my sons car down for him to have.  It is 16 years old and have concerns with driving it from central Illinois, but want him to have it to use down there.  We will be driving him down.  We plan on going to the parents meeting area at check in and helping him move in, but that is about it.  We will stay around for a couple of days in case he needs anything, such as a wal-mart run, but we will be staying on our own.  If he needs us, he will have to let us know.  His girlfriend is going the same time he is.  Her parents are driving down with her and flying back.


----------



## BadDad

lacy1101 said:


> My daughter is doing Fall 2014 QSFB.  She selected September 2nd as her arrival date.  Does she run the risk by not selecting an earlier date (I think August 18th was one of her choices) that she will not be able to get the complex she would prefer (i.e., Patterson)?  Also, will she be moving into an apartment with girls that arrived before her, or only with girls arriving on the same date?



I have 2 kids in the program: S22, D19, both had the same start date

Both requested Chatham, Patterson, Commons (in that order) wanted to be close to each other as to help each other, go to the parks together, etc-

D19: Chatham
S22: Vista Way, wasn't on his list, in addition, 4 of his roommates, didn't select Vista Way  either.  The property manager told them, that they needed to place them together, tough luck.

All on the same date, all with the same departure date.


----------



## Summertime

Hi - my daughter is there now.  When she moved in, all the parents were there helping.  Before move in day we did a Walmart/Target trip and then another one on move in day.  Also grocery shopping and Best Buy as they needed some modem thing.  All roommates have to have to have the same move in day.  My thoughts anyway - the more roommates the better.  My daughter very rarely sees her roommates as they all seem to work different schedules.  If there are lots of roommates, there is a better chance that someone is around to go in to the parks, do errands or whatever.  As for picking apartments - even though Vista gets a bad "party" rap and it's older, it may be a better choice as there are always kids around.  The other apartments are more like regular apartments and nobody hangs out.  It's weird.


----------



## mobish

Very true about Vista.  My daughter was in Chatham for her first program then Vista  for her second CP.  The Vista apartment was old and dingy but  there were lots more people around and now two of them are her roommates in non Disney housing.


----------



## Rvillediser

Finally good to hear some not so unsavory comments on Vista Way!  That location certainly has reputation that dates back for years (from what I've been reading).


----------



## Summertime

My daughter is in Patterson now and even though the landscaping is very nice, the apartments are basic and it wasn't super clean when she moved in.  I scrubbed the tub and bathroom floor and it was pretty gross......so I'd plan on a little cleaning whatever apartment he/she ends up in.  Also, if they don't have a car, Walgreens is next door to Vista.  Saying this - I was there for check-in day as that is where they all go in the morning and the landscaping was just o.k. and I have never been in one of the apartments.  It just seems to have a better atmosphere for the kids.  I also don't know how much "partying" really goes on there and if it is crazy at night like I've read on blogs.  Patterson is really lame like I've read.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Vista Way has a bad reputation, but it's mostly undeserved.  I lived in Vista during my CP, and my apartment was fine.  It was actually nicer than the apartment I had my senior year of school.  I also didn't have a party constantly going on in my living room.  My roommates and I were all pretty laid back (didn't know anyone ahead of time), and even though we were all of age, none of us were heavy partiers.


----------



## stitchlovestink

SyracuseWolvrine said:
			
		

> Vista Way has a bad reputation, but it's mostly undeserved.  I lived in Vista during my CP, and my apartment was fine.  It was actually nicer than the apartment I had my senior year of school.  I also didn't have a party constantly going on in my living room.  My roommates and I were all pretty laid back (didn't know anyone ahead of time), and even though we were all of age, none of us were heavy partiers.


I guess it depends on who you talk to as to whether Vista Way deserves it's reputation or not. My DD was there last spring/summer but she lived in Patterson and later moved to Chatham.  Anyway while she was there she knew a group of 6 who were all termed the same day for a sex party at Vista. 
I also knew other people from other years who had equally interesting stories to tell about Vista. It was where you went to 'Hook Up'. And the following morning you did the 'Walk of Shame.' Some long time friends....Some are now current Disney Cast Members.    
There were also chronic bug problems in at least some of the buildings last year at Vista. They fumigated there way more than anywhere else. These were fellow CPers that my DD worked with commenting/complaining. They were living it.  Why would they lie to her??
We have all found 8 girls in a unit RARELY ever goes well!!!! Someone will get ganged up on. Seen it happen TOO MANY times. And it is really ugly when one girl works an early shift and none of the others do and they make too much noise for her to sleep!  Seen that happen more times than I ever should have. And the rest of the apt is nasty to the one who asks them to turn the volume down.  YUP. Personally I think 4 is a nice number.... not too many but more than 1 other. They will be surprised how often they are together. And sometimes it's nice to have some quiet space!
Good Luck to those going in!


----------



## mobish

Girls in groups are rough in any setting, apartments, teams, just the way it is.  My daughter lived in a 2 bedroom in Chatham first program then a 3 bedroom at Vista (not requested) for her second.  Someone was termed from each apartment for work related issues.  It amazes me that with all the screening and interviewing that so many wackos still slip through.  Best advice is to stay neutral and out of the line of fire!  In both programs her best friendships were developed at work.  Those are the people you spend most of your time with and have similar schedules to socialize.  I agree that the 4 person setting had far less drama.


----------



## Joanna71985

lacy1101 said:


> Hello everyone!  My daughter just got accepted today and I have a couple of questions. First, she was offered Quick Service Food and Beverage. Can she request an alternate position or does she have to accept what's offered?  Secondly, she was actually prepared to decline the offer if she was accepted since she will just be a college sophomore in the fall and thought maybe it would be better if she waited until her junior or senior year. Of course, now that she has actually been accepted, she is so excited and isn't sure what to do. Does anyone here have any thoughts on which is better-earlier or later in your college career?  Thanks and congrats to all those here who have been accepted and good luck to all those who are waiting to hear...



As others have mentioned, you aren't able to switch roles unfortunately (unless for medical reasons). QSFB isn't that bad though- I did that on one of my CPs. As for when to go- there really isn't a bad time to do the CP. My first program was after 1 semester, and my last CP was right after graduating (with 3 in between those). 



lacy1101 said:


> My daughter is doing Fall 2014 QSFB.  She selected September 2nd as her arrival date.  Does she run the risk by not selecting an earlier date (I think August 18th was one of her choices) that she will not be able to get the complex she would prefer (i.e., Patterson)?  Also, will she be moving into an apartment with girls that arrived before her, or only with girls arriving on the same date?
> 
> Another question that just came up - do the majority of these girls bring their parents for the move-in and 1st couple of days or so?  We are in no way going to impose on her (I know she is going to be busy and trying to get to know her roommates etc.), but I just assumed we would accompany her down there (its a 12 hour drive), be there for check-in, help with moving her stuff in and unpacking, picking up supplies etc. Apparently, a couple of girls who just returned from the program in one of her classes told her that most people arrive on their own.  Granted, these girls are both seniors so were 21+ when they did the program.  I can see where girls of that age may not have their parents there, but our daughter will just have turned 19 in June.  From what I've been reading on the College Parents Thread it sounds like the majority of the girls do have their parents there for the first day or so.



Typically people room with others from that check-in date. However, every once in awhile some will wind up with a roomate that came before/after them.

Also- for all my programs, my dad came to help me check in. He usually left the day after (but my first program, he left 2 days later)


----------



## stitchlovestink

mobish said:
			
		

> Girls in groups are rough in any setting, apartments, teams, just the way it is.  My daughter lived in a 2 bedroom in Chatham first program then a 3 bedroom at Vista (not requested) for her second.  Someone was termed from each apartment for work related issues.  It amazes me that with all the screening and interviewing that so many wackos still slip through.  Best advice is to stay neutral and out of the line of fire!  In both programs her best friendships were developed at work.  Those are the people you spend most of your time with and have similar schedules to socialize.  I agree that the 4 person setting had far less drama.



I got from a pretty reliable source that on average, they terminate about 500 kids in the first 2 weeks of the start of a new program.  My daughter knew a kid on her program last year who got termed the first day!  He was in nonwellness housing but walked into a wellness unit with a beer in his hand.  That was grounds for immediate termination.  He was friends with DD.  She asked him,  'What on Earth were you thinking??'


----------



## carol-lamb

mobish said:


> Girls in groups are rough in any setting, apartments, teams, just the way it is.  My daughter lived in a 2 bedroom in Chatham first program then a 3 bedroom at Vista (not requested) for her second.  Someone was termed from each apartment for work related issues.  It amazes me that with all the screening and interviewing that so many wackos still slip through.  Best advice is to stay neutral and out of the line of fire!  In both programs her best friendships were developed at work.  Those are the people you spend most of your time with and have similar schedules to socialize.  I agree that the 4 person setting had far less drama.



Totally agree on the friendship aspect.  My daughter was Spring 2013 and extended twice.  Her best friends were co-workers.  My daughter never hung out with any of her roommates (other than her best friend and co-worker when they decided to live together after they were both accepted for extensions and had to move into a new apartment).  She ended up living in three different apartments - all three bedrooms at Chatham - and never had any problems with any of her roommates.  But because of work schedules, she never really had close friendships with them.  Two of the girls in her last apartment were pretty messy - actually disgusting messy from the pictures I saw - but my daughter and her best friend just ignored it because it was mostly contained to their bedroom.  No fights, arguments, disagreements with any of the different girls she lived with.


----------



## Dconway14

My son applied for the DCP Fall 2014 session. He just had his phone interview and is currently waiting for his acceptence.  Ih he does get in what are the chances he gets the one of the roles he asked for? He put on his application that he has a lot of experience in the food industry but he does not want to be put in food and beverage service.  He put down concierge, vacation planner, and merchandise as his top roles. What are the chances he gets one of them?


----------



## stitchlovestink

Dconway14 said:
			
		

> My son applied for the DCP Fall 2014 session. He just had his phone interview and is currently waiting for his acceptence.  Ih he does get in what are the chances he gets the one of the roles he asked for? He put on his application that he has a lot of experience in the food industry but he does not want to be put in food and beverage service.  He put down concierge, vacation planner, and merchandise as his top roles. What are the chances he gets one of them?



He picked roles that are VERY POPULAR!!  I would say his chances of getting concierge or vacation planner are very slim.  There aren't many of those roles for CPs.  There are a lot of Roles in merchandise but honestly if he has experience in food and beverage, there is a very strong chance that that is where he will be offered a role because that is where he can be most effective and useful to the company the quickest.  That seems to happen quite often...not ALL of the time....but alot.   Just depends on numbers...number of slots versus applicants. Good Luck to him but he has to decide how much he wants to go versus the role he is offered.


----------



## reesecup

Hello. I know I posted that our DD got accepted for the Fall but I don't think I asked if anyone else knows much about the Full Service Food and Beverage. Does anyone have a child that did that role? I know she will be a hostess somewhere. I figured it probably would not be most of the restaurants at EPCOT because I would think they would try and match the international students with those. She would be thrilled if she got BOG (we got to eat there for our trip in Jan) but I doubt it will be that for sure. Anyone familiar with what most of the hours are? I understand there are not usually many in the FSFB.


----------



## BadDad

Dconway14 said:


> My son applied for the DCP Fall 2014 session. He just had his phone interview and is currently waiting for his acceptence.  Ih he does get in what are the chances he gets the one of the roles he asked for? He put on his application that he has a lot of experience in the food industry but he does not want to be put in food and beverage service.  He put down concierge, vacation planner, and merchandise as his top roles. What are the chances he gets one of them?


Concierge tends to go to those who already have done the program, especially those in Disney hotel operations. but who knows?


----------



## BadDad

stitchlovestink said:


> I guess it depends on who you talk to as to whether Vista Way deserves it's reputation or not. My DD was there last spring/summer but she lived in Patterson and later moved to Chatham.  Anyway while she was there she knew a group of 6 who were all termed the same day for a sex party at Vista.
> I also knew other people from other years who had equally interesting stories to tell about Vista. It was where you went to 'Hook Up'. And the following morning you did the 'Walk of Shame.' Some long time friends....Some are now current Disney Cast Members.
> There were also chronic bug problems in at least some of the buildings last year at Vista. They fumigated there way more than anywhere else. These were fellow CPers that my DD worked with commenting/complaining. They were living it.  Why would they lie to her??
> We have all found 8 girls in a unit RARELY ever goes well!!!! Someone will get ganged up on. Seen it happen TOO MANY times. And it is really ugly when one girl works an early shift and none of the others do and they make too much noise for her to sleep!  Seen that happen more times than I ever should have. And the rest of the apt is nasty to the one who asks them to turn the volume down.  YUP. Personally I think 4 is a nice number.... not too many but more than 1 other. They will be surprised how often they are together. And sometimes it's nice to have some quiet space!
> Good Luck to those going in!



My S did his first program at Chatham, non-wellness: No parties

He is now back at Vista Way, non-wellness: Multiple parties during the week. More than he desires, and fears termination bc he is worried that his roommates are serving alcohol to underage female cast members.  He has requested multiple times for a transfer to Chatham / Commons / Patterson without success (either to a wellness or non-wellness)


----------



## Summertime

Remember that FSFB could be at a hotel too.  My daughter's roommate is at Caribbean Beach Resort in that role.


----------



## stitchlovestink

BadDad said:
			
		

> My S did his first program at Chatham, non-wellness: No parties
> 
> He is now back at Vista Way, non-wellness: Multiple parties during the week. More than he desires, and fears termination bc he is worried that his roommates are serving alcohol to underage female cast members.  He has requested multiple times for a transfer to Chatham / Commons / Patterson without success (either to a wellness or non-wellness)



And what's sad is security has been known to turn a blind eye to a 'cute' underage girl drinking.  Oh they didn't see her with any alcohol! Security guards are generally males. But they are super tough on the guys....or so I have heard from more than one reliable source.   
They always suggest that even if you are not a drinker as long as you are 21, you should opt for non wellness just to protect yourself!! Better safe than sorry!!


----------



## reesecup

Summertime said:


> Remember that FSFB could be at a hotel too.  My daughter's roommate is at Caribbean Beach Resort in that role.





Oh, yes, we've thought about that. She kind of wants a park but would be fine with one at the resorts, especially if it ended up at Cape May or Wilderness Lodge or Hoop Dee Doo (although those could be very loud) or something. She talked to a girl who did hers there and she loved it. Do you know how your DD's roommate likes it?  I wonder if they get mostly night hours or if they get to work the early hours much. She is more of a morning person so I hope she gets to work some of those.


----------



## stitchlovestink

reesecup said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, we've thought about that. She kind of wants a park but would be fine with one at the resorts, especially if it ended up at Cape May or Wilderness Lodge or Hoop Dee Doo (although those could be very loud) or something. She talked to a girl who did hers there and she loved it. Do you know how your DD's roommate likes it?  I wonder if they get mostly night hours or if they get to work the early hours much. She is more of a morning person so I hope she gets to work some of those.



Generally in the beginning they get morning hours because that's when the training takes place. After a little while,  the CPs tend to get the late hours as the Full timers want the earlier shifts and they get preference.  The first 90 days they will work at their assigned location, after that they 'can' get deployed to work elsewhere. Some get deployed and never make it back to their original location and some never get deployed. One just NEVER knows. Also keep in mind that there are alot of CPs in the food courts at the value resorts. DD had some friends who worked at POP and they really enjoyed it. It can depend on your boss/leaders too!


----------



## reesecup

stitchlovestink said:


> Generally in the beginning they get morning hours because that's when the training takes place. After a little while,  the CPs tend to get the late hours as the Full timers want the earlier shifts and they get preference.  The first 90 days they will work at their assigned location, after that they 'can' get deployed to work elsewhere. Some get deployed and never make it back to their original location and some never get deployed. One just NEVER knows. Also keep in mind that there are alot of CPs in the food courts at the value resorts. DD had some friends who worked at POP and they really enjoyed it. It can depend on your boss/leaders too!



Thanks for the information. I think what she was told with the FSFB, she would be with one of the restaurants, mainly in being a hostess but she may have been informed wrong. The morning hours would be good even if only in the beginning. She would not mind working the afternoon shift at all but may have a little harder time if the time comes to 1 a.m or something. I would not think that would happen all that much in a full service restaurant though but I don't know. Still trying to research about it all. Thanks!


----------



## dnswalker

Hi, everyone. I finally made it through all 124 pages of this tread and am ready to ask some questions!!!    My DD21, Ariel, applied for the program a month or so ago and recently got accepted into QSFB for Fall Advantage 2014.  Not her first choice (or second or third for that matter) but is just excited to go in any role.  
Ariel is an only child and has been living at home and going to a local community college.  She is studying to be a RN but is on a two year wait list to get into her program here in CA.  She will finish up the last of her general education requirements this semester.  We encouraged her to apply for the program.  I mean, if she has to wait, just as well wait in the most magical place on Earth!!!  
My biggest concerns for her are homesickness and learning to deal with roommates.  She has joined the DCP QSFB Facebook page, but is having trouble finding roommates.  Is there a better way to find them?  She is getting really concerned.  Her arrival date is June 9 and would prefer to stay at Chatham.


----------



## MERMAIDchar

dnswalker said:


> Hi, everyone. I finally made it through all 124 pages of this tread and am ready to ask some questions!!!    My DD21, Ariel, applied for the program a month or so ago and recently got accepted into QSFB for Fall Advantage 2014.  Not her first choice (or second or third for that matter) but is just excited to go in any role.
> Ariel is an only child and has been living at home and going to a local community college.  She is studying to be a RN but is on a two year wait list to get into her program here in CA.  She will finish up the last of her general education requirements this semester.  We encouraged her to apply for the program.  I mean, if she has to wait, just as well wait in the most magical place on Earth!!!
> My biggest concerns for her are homesickness and learning to deal with roommates.  She has joined the DCP QSFB Facebook page, but is having trouble finding roommates.  Is there a better way to find them?  She is getting really concerned.  Her arrival date is June 9 and would prefer to stay at Chatham.



I usually don't reply to posts in this section because I am not a parent...I usually post questions here if anything because some of the other parents are very knowledgeable on the program.  Any who, I am also doing the Fall Advantage arriving June 9th and also want to stay at Chatham...
For me this is going to be a huge change as I have never lived away from home and am very close with my mom.  I know there will be homesickness (for me), but I also know I have wanted to work for the Disney company since I was 12.   I personally can't help you with or your daughter with finding roommates but there is a roommate survey lower down on this board... 
My advice to you and your daughter is...be excited, but be scared...be happy, but be sad and most of all be ready for a new experience...especially since she is on a waiting list anyway.  I hope your daughter gets more excited as the time comes closer and I hope everything works out.  Best of Luck!


----------



## Summertime

One of my daughter's roommates works at a resort cafeteria and works nights - till midnight or so, but loves it.  Another roommate was deployed for about 3 weeks to another park and didn't like it and it was way before the 90 days so I think it more depends on where they are needed at the time.  As for looking for roommates, I'd say for your daughter to just keep looking on that Face Book page every day - she'll find her roommates.  Maybe she'll have to post saying she's looking for roommates and start that way.  As for being homesick - that will definitely happen, but with my daughter it doesn't seem to last more than a day.  We talk every day and do FaceTime so that helps tons.  They just need to remember that four months goes by pretty fast and everyone will had down/bad days - that's just part of life and then tomorrow will be a new/better day!  I do say having a car will make a huge difference.  My daughter doesn't have her car and I so wish I had it put it on a truck and shipped it to her.


----------



## poison ivy

dnswalker said:


> Hi, everyone. I finally made it through all 124 pages of this tread and am ready to ask some questions!!!    My DD21, Ariel, applied for the program a month or so ago and recently got accepted into QSFB for Fall Advantage 2014.  Not her first choice (or second or third for that matter) but is just excited to go in any role.
> Ariel is an only child and has been living at home and going to a local community college.  She is studying to be a RN but is on a two year wait list to get into her program here in CA.  She will finish up the last of her general education requirements this semester.  We encouraged her to apply for the program.  I mean, if she has to wait, just as well wait in the most magical place on Earth!!!
> My biggest concerns for her are homesickness and learning to deal with roommates.  She has joined the DCP QSFB Facebook page, but is having trouble finding roommates.  Is there a better way to find them?  She is getting really concerned.  Her arrival date is June 9 and would prefer to stay at Chatham.



First, congratulations to your daughter.  It's still early so hopefully she'll find a roommate thru the social networking channels, but if not, it will be whomever is nearest in line to her as they check in that also hasn't managed to find a roommate. 
My son found his roommate the 2nd time around only a few weeks before he started after they exchanged surveys - so I agree with the previous poster who encouraged your daughter to fill one out. 

His first program was luck of the draw when he got down there, and he wound up with one student from Puerto Rico, one US exchange student from Spain along with an only child from Michigan to room with.  All were early risers, early in line to check in and very committed to the program.  All 4 of them graduated and kept a tight ship to make sure they didn't break the rules.

So please tell her not to give up!  There is still a lot of time.
Disney used to have a roommate matching program but I'm not sure if DORMS eliminated this.  

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## reesecup

dnswalker said:


> Hi, everyone. I finally made it through all 124 pages of this tread and am ready to ask some questions!!!    My DD21, Ariel, applied for the program a month or so ago and recently got accepted into QSFB for Fall Advantage 2014.  Not her first choice (or second or third for that matter) but is just excited to go in any role.
> Ariel is an only child and has been living at home and going to a local community college.  She is studying to be a RN but is on a two year wait list to get into her program here in CA.  She will finish up the last of her general education requirements this semester.  We encouraged her to apply for the program.  I mean, if she has to wait, just as well wait in the most magical place on Earth!!!
> My biggest concerns for her are homesickness and learning to deal with roommates.  She has joined the DCP QSFB Facebook page, but is having trouble finding roommates.  Is there a better way to find them?  She is getting really concerned.  Her arrival date is June 9 and would prefer to stay at Chatham.





Congrats to your dd and congrats to you for making it through the 124 pages of this thread. I've yet to do that but need to!  My daughter joined the FB Fall page and did the roommate survey. Before she knew it, she had 7 other girls to room with. BUT, now I'm a bit nervous about that from what I've read on here. She is a morning person and does not like staying up  way in the night. She will also be very committed to following the rules so I hope no one does something to bring the other girls down. I just think that's a lot of girls and I can feel the drama coming but maybe it will be good for having someone around.  I'm a bit worried about the homesickness as well. She has been away for college 4 hours away so she is accustomed to not seeing us all the time. BUT she is used to seeing us on breaks and such. Hopefully we will be there though   Our son may be going to an art school only about an hour and a half away from her so that would be nice even though we will be even more broke since he will want to go to Disney to see is sister on the weekends. He is 18 months younger but they are like twins. Very close! Anyway, good luck to her. I think social media/face time, etc. helps with the homesickness and I understand they stay so busy so probably have little time to miss home too much!


----------



## BadDad

stitchlovestink said:


> And what's sad is security has been known to turn a blind eye to a 'cute' underage girl drinking.  Oh they didn't see her with any alcohol! Security guards are generally males. But they are super tough on the guys....or so I have heard from more than one reliable source.
> They always suggest that even if you are not a drinker as long as you are 21, you should opt for non wellness just to protect yourself!! Better safe than sorry!!


The flip side to wellness is you'll have roommates who are younger and tend to be more immature
And
If alcohol is found in an area where anyone/everyone has access to, the entire apt is terminated.

Unfortunately, there is no "right" answer.


----------



## dnswalker

Thanks for the input about the roommate survey on Disboards.  I'll have her work on that too.  Does anyone know if the beds are twin or twinXL? We are starting to do some pre-move shopping!


----------



## poison ivy

According to Disney's website the beds are twin.


----------



## dizagain

My daughter (not on these boards) is also QSFB arriving June 9th.  She had wanted Fall only but she is taking what they offered! She had a friend to room with but now the friend is going in August so that won't work.  She has observed the FB pages but she is turned off a bit and will probably not go that route for a roommate search.  She's 20 and a non-partier who loves hanging out for dinner/movie nights and stuff like that.  She is terrified of getting termed over something someone else does.  She is busy as they all are and is considering just taking her chances on arrival day.....I love reading everyone's thoughts! WISH she would join the DIS.......


----------



## Summertime

Regular twin beds - NOT XL.  My daughter has three roommates - two bedroom - two bath apartment.  The bathrooms are in the bedrooms so it's not like they are sharing bathrooms with lots of others.  My daughter just goes in her room and puts her headphones on when she needs alone time.  Her roommates seem to work nights and she works days so she does have time to herself.  I think the biggest mistake is that the roommates don't make any rules when they move in about keeping the place clean so that is where a lot of the problems arise.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Summertime said:
			
		

> Regular twin beds - NOT XL.  My daughter has three roommates - two bedroom - two bath apartment.  The bathrooms are in the bedrooms so it's not like they are sharing bathrooms with lots of others.  My daughter just goes in her room and puts her headphones on when she needs alone time.  Her roommates seem to work nights and she works days so she does have time to herself.  I think the biggest mistake is that the roommates don't make any rules when they move in about keeping the place clean so that is where a lot of the problems arise.


They can make all the rules agreements they want but if someone in the unit decides they don't want to do something, they can't force them. And trying peer pressure....well, lol...That can just be like starting a fire! they start picking at each other's bad habits... like the episode of I Love Lucy. HONESTLY a LOT of it is Luck and sometimes just knowing when to keep your mouth shut and suck it up versus when it is a big enough issue to speak up.


----------



## Summertime

I disagree!  I don't think it hurts with any roommates to just "chat" soon after moving in.  It's trying to start off on a good note.  Yes - you can't make anyone follow rules, but it doesn't hurt to try to make some.   Taking the garbage out, eating someone else's food, doing dishes, being 1/2 way quiet (and respectful) after a certain hour etc.  Do I think it will work for everyone all the time - absolutely not - but I always think some communication helps and not after being there a month.  It can be something like tell us three pet peeves you have in apartment living.  If someone says I hate when people eat my food - then everyone knows.  It's getting to know your roommates a little - that's all.


----------



## dnswalker

Good suggestions, Summertime.  My daughter is 21 and goes to a a local community college. She has never experienced dorm living and I believe that is one of her big concerns when it comes to roommates... 

She is looking for a non-wellness roommates that are not huge drinkers.  She doesn't want to opt for a wellness because she is afraid of someone else ruining her stay.  She may just have to take her chances when she gets there.  Do they ever put people with different movie-in/ move-out dates together?  Is it possible for her to get moved into an established room that is vacant a roommate?  Not that it really matters, but just curious how it operates.  

On that note, does anyone one here have experience with the new DORMS system.  Did anyone go in with no known roommates and have it work out?  Do they do a survey and try to match personality types?


----------



## stitchlovestink

dnswalker said:
			
		

> Good suggestions, Summertime.  My daughter is 21 and goes to a a local community college. She has never experienced dorm living and I believe that is one of her big concerns when it comes to roommates...
> 
> She is looking for a non-wellness roommates that are not huge drinkers.  She doesn't want to opt for a wellness because she is afraid of someone else ruining her stay.  She may just have to take her chances when she gets there.  Do they ever put people with different movie-in/ move-out dates together?  Is it possible for her to get moved into an established room that is vacant a roommate?  Not that it really matters, but just curious how it operates.
> 
> On that note, does anyone one here have experience with the new DORMS system.  Did anyone go in with no known roommates and have it work out?  Do they do a survey and try to match personality types?



Typically no...everyone moves in on the same day.
No they don't do survey matches or anything like that either.  Until this last set when they switch ed to more of an online checkin system...basically it was the people next to you in line were your new roommates. So if you knew no one,  the person in front of or behind you most likely was going to be your new roommate. That's why kids had to line up TOGETHER if the wanted to room together.   
And when DD was in the program if you could provide evidence someone else in the unit was eating your food that was grounds for termination. That, along with under age drinking, is a BIG NO NO to Disney. I "believe" they treat/consider that the same as theft.
And I wasn't saying don't attempt to set ground rules the problem is in the larger units, kids can come and go from the program....wait until your kid comes home from a late night work shift and somebody either left the unit or got termed and their key no longer opens  the door. Whenever someone leaves the unit, the lock has to be changed and everyone has to go get new keys. It can be a royal pain. It's necessary and done for everyone's safety but what an inconvenience.  And when new kids join the unit the may not agree to what the others originally agreed to.  The College Program can be fun but I think housing is probably the biggest challenge of any....at least IMO.


----------



## reesecup

stitchlovestink said:


> Typically no...everyone moves in on the same day.
> No they don't do survey matches or anything like that either.  Until this last set when they switch ed to more of an online checkin system...basically it was the people next to you in line were your new roommates. So if you knew no one,  the person in front of or behind you most likely was going to be your new roommate. That's why kids had to line up TOGETHER if the wanted to room together.
> And when DD was in the program if you could provide evidence someone else in the unit was eating your food that was grounds for termination. That, along with under age drinking, is a BIG NO NO to Disney. I "believe" they treat/consider that the same as theft.
> And I wasn't saying don't attempt to set ground rules the problem is in the larger units, kids can come and go from the program....wait until your kid comes home from a late night work shift and somebody either left the unit or got termed and their key no longer opens  the door. Whenever someone leaves the unit, the lock has to be changed and everyone has to go get new keys. It can be a royal pain. It's necessary and done for everyone's safety but what an inconvenience.  And when new kids join the unit the may not agree to what the others originally agreed to.  The College Program can be fun but I think housing is probably the biggest challenge of any....at least IMO.




What in the world?! So, what would someone do if they come home late at night and can not get into their apartment? That's crazy. I understand they should change them and get new keys but there has to be some kind of notice so that they are able to get their new keys before it is done. Our dd has 7 other roommates right now. I'm wondering if I should talk her into trying to limit that down to just four of them now. I know a lot of parents say this, but our dd is VERY respectful of others and will be quiet if she knows someone is trying to rest or will not eat any of their food prior to asking. But, she will get upset if others are not respectful back to her. She's had to deal with this from her roommate in college.


----------



## stitchlovestink

reesecup said:
			
		

> What in the world?! So, what would someone do if they come home late at night and can not get into their apartment? That's crazy. I understand they should change them and get new keys but there has to be some kind of notice so that they are able to get their new keys before it is done. Our dd has 7 other roommates right now. I'm wondering if I should talk her into trying to limit that down to just four of them now. I know a lot of parents say this, but our dd is VERY respectful of others and will be quiet if she knows someone is trying to rest or will not eat any of their food prior to asking. But, she will get upset if others are not respectful back to her. She's had to deal with this from her roommate in college.




There is onsite security 24/7. They will get them into the unit that night. But when they are tired, it is a pain! Then the next day, they have to go to the 'appropriate location' (I forgot what my daughter told me the name of the place was) to pick up their new key. It happened to DD, she got home from a Super late shift and couldn't get in...apparently she was the 2nd one they had to let into her unit that night. Locks have to be changed IMMEDIATELY because if they don't, I am not sure that if something were to happen Disney couldn't be held liable if they didn't change the locks right away.  So they take NO Chances. 
DD's BFF is there now in a unit for 8 and is basically miserable!! AND SHE PICKED HER ROOMMATE AND ALL OF HER SUITEMATES!!!  DD tried to talk her out of going with such a big group of girls and BFF was certain it would be fine. She has come back and told DD she should have listened to her!!!  Her actual roommate was termed after just a few weeks. Her new roommate was moved from her unit after only being there less than a week (that is EXTREMELY unusual!!!)  DD told her go with a smaller unit. I am sure there are cases of bigger units working smoothly but I would venture to say that it is the exception more than the rule.   
And for the record,  I am not trying to be a pessimist...just a realist.  My younger DD plans on doing to CP at least once.


----------



## mobish

daughter has done 2 CPs, one with 4 roommates, one with 6.  4 had far less drama!


----------



## tiggersmyguy

Summertime said:


> I disagree!  I don't think it hurts with any roommates to just "chat" soon after moving in.  It's trying to start off on a good note.  Yes - you can't make anyone follow rules, but it doesn't hurt to try to make some.   Taking the garbage out, eating someone else's food, doing dishes, being 1/2 way quiet (and respectful) after a certain hour etc.  Do I think it will work for everyone all the time - absolutely not - but I always think some communication helps and not after being there a month.  It can be something like tell us three pet peeves you have in apartment living.  If someone says I hate when people eat my food - then everyone knows.  It's getting to know your roommates a little - that's all.



I'm afraid to burst any bubbles but my DD is doing the CP currently. 4 girls, wellness, met through Facebook group.  They had a meeting with each other after move in. Within 1st week, 1 was eating others food, refused to clean, left her dirty dishes on stove, in sink.  (My DD even came home after a 1am shift, found dirty dishes in sink and started cleaning, the girl who left them came out of her room to chat as my daughter did her dishes!) They have had numerous meeting with each other over issues in apartment. DD attempted to hang out with the 3 others in her apt. , she found that the 1 who refuses to help is very rude when out in public, won't leave tips for servers at restaurants, etc.  Luckily, my daughter has become close to 1 of her roommates, so life is a little more tolerable.  So unfortunately, there is no simple answer to how to find and get along with the roommates.


----------



## dnswalker

Is there anything you can do if someone in your apartment refuses to clean?  I know I have read they have periodic inspections, but if it is one person that continuously refuses to pull there weight, is there any that can be done?


----------



## DCPmom2014

Finally - my first post after getting caught up with all previous posters.   Wow - what a lot of great info.   Feeling pretty prepared for my daughters upcoming trip to WDW.  My 21year old DD was accepted into the Fall Advantage with a role in QSFB.  She checked very to moderately interested in several roles as she just wanted to get in.  Her major is special education with a specialty working with severely autistic children so she has seen it all.  She has 4 years work experience both  working in a school and a nursing home (that is where she picked up food service experience).   Her check in date is May 19th. 

She has lived at home as we have a major university here in Ohio in our backyard and has saved a ton of money by doing so.   She has no problem moving in with people she doesn't know as she has been on four mission trips to Haiti.  She has joined a few FB groups for those checking in the same day but thinks she would rather just go with the luck of the draw.  She feels like if inning roommates ahead of time is like online dating and feels its difficult to assess now compatible everyone will be.   She wants a two bedroom in Chatham as we think 4 roommates is just the right number.  Does anyone have children who have had successful experiences just waiting until checkin for their roommates?


----------



## AnnaS

Welcome to the Dis DCPMom


My dd finished her 8 month program last year.  She did not choose her room mates before and was with three other girls (actually the three girls were already in the bedroom and had been there for two weeks - they had extended).  

My dd extended her program in May and was placed in a three bedroom at Patterson then.  She did not get her new room mate til about two weeks later.  Does not happen often but it does and we were all lucky, no drama, no problems.

Good luck to everyone and have fun.  My dd loved it.


----------



## BadDad

dnswalker said:


> Good suggestions, Summertime.  My daughter is 21 and goes to a a local community college. She has never experienced dorm living and I believe that is one of her big concerns when it comes to roommates...
> 
> She is looking for a non-wellness roommates that are not huge drinkers.  She doesn't want to opt for a wellness because she is afraid of someone else ruining her stay.  She may just have to take her chances when she gets there.  Do they ever put people with different movie-in/ move-out dates together?  Is it possible for her to get moved into an established room that is vacant a roommate?  Not that it really matters, but just curious how it operates.
> 
> On that note, does anyone one here have experience with the new DORMS system.  Did anyone go in with no known roommates and have it work out?  Do they do a survey and try to match personality types?



Here's my take:
Both of my kids are doing the program. S24 did it before, this is his second CP. D19's first time.

DORMS system: it's both significant and insignificant.  
D knew her roommate from college both, made their choice known to the DORMS system 1-bedroom chatham and got it!
S chose Chatham, Patterson, Commons 1 or 2 bedroom. and got 3 bedroom in Vista Way. only one of his roommates chose Vista Way.


----------



## DCPmom2014

AnnaS said:


> Welcome to the Dis DCPMom
> 
> 
> My dd finished her 8 month program last year.  She did not choose her room mates before and was with three other girls (actually the three girls were already in the bedroom and had been there for two weeks - they had extended).
> 
> My dd extended her program in May and was placed in a three bedroom at Patterson then.  She did not get her new room mate til about two weeks later.  Does not happen often but it does and we were all lucky, no drama, no problems.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have fun.  My dd loved it.





Thanks for your feedback.  Did your DD put in her request ahead of time?   My dd is wanting a two bedroom at Chatham.   She is requesting non wellness.  Not a big partier or drinker but does enjoy a glass of wine now and then.   She will not have a car which does concern me a bit but I'm sure she will adjust.


----------



## DCPmom2014

dnswalker said:


> Good suggestions, Summertime.  My daughter is 21 and goes to a a local community college. She has never experienced dorm living and I believe that is one of her big concerns when it comes to roommates...
> 
> She is looking for a non-wellness roommates that are not huge drinkers.  She doesn't want to opt for a wellness because she is afraid of someone else ruining her stay.  She may just have to take her chances when she gets there.  Do they ever put people with different movie-in/ move-out dates together?  Is it possible for her to get moved into an established room that is vacant a roommate?  Not that it really matters, but just curious how it operates.
> 
> On that note, does anyone one here have experience with the new DORMS system.  Did anyone go in with no known roommates and have it work out?  Do they do a survey and try to match personality types?




Sounds like our daughters would be perfect together!!!   My dd is 21 and goes to a local community college and has lived at home.   She is looking for a non wellness in Chatham 2 bedrooms.  Not a huge partier.     My dd checks in for fall advantage on May 19.


----------



## dnswalker

DCPmom2014 said:


> Sounds like our daughters would be perfect together!!!   My dd is 21 and goes to a local community college and has lived at home.   She is looking for a non wellness in Chatham 2 bedrooms.  Not a huge partier.     My dd checks in for fall advantage on May 19.


  Man they do sound perfect, but DD has a show date of June 9.  In other news... She has actually met some girls and they accepted her as a roomie!  They were a group of three looking for three more.  DD makes four.  Personally, I wish they would stop there, but DD isn't making any suggestions at this point.  Just waiting to see if two more prospects come along.    How is the "getting ready" going for everyone?  We did some business attire shopping last weekend and picked up some bedding too.  She wants to see if her suite mate wants to select a color scheme for their bathroom before buying towels and the like.  She is a crazy planner (I don't know where she gets that.   but is afraid of coming on to strong with her new found friends. She is an only child and is quite assertive which some folks may perceive to be pushy?!?!


----------



## poison ivy

I just posted a packing update (for a guy) on my trip report with some pretty good links I found helpful.  If you click on the youtube video I linked for the Walmart trip you'll see a tour of a 3 bdrm as well as what shopping by bus is like.

I'm not sure if it pertains to every apt complex, but the 3 bdrm. units in that video look smaller compared to the 2 bedroom units our son had at Chatham. (take a look at how close together the end tables are next to the beds.)

Also, they seem to have the same size kitchen as a 2 bdrm.


----------



## BadDad

Chatham 1 bedrooms are getting bunkbeds


----------



## mlaw

As I am reading the discussions about housing while listening to my daughter's experiences as a current CP, my advice to all future CP's is flexibility!  My daughter met other girls on her Facebook group prior to starting her program.  She found three girls that she really connected to and they decided to try to get a 2 bedroom in Chatham.  They made matching shirts, planned out who would bring what, and made other such plans.  They were so excited to meet each other when they finally arrived in Florida.  They enjoyed hanging out in the parks once they completed their training and had fun celebrating one roommates birthday.  Unfortunately, all three of her roommates HATED their jobs.  First one quit and a week later another left.  My daughter's roommate (actually sharing the bedroom) also talked about leaving but luckily stayed.  The other room remained empty for a couple weeks and then two new international CP's were moved into the room.  They sound very nice but have different ideas about the apartment, space issues, etc.  My daughter was finally adjusting to the change and now they all received a notice that bunkbeds are being moved into their bedrooms and, what was a 2 bedroom/4 person apartment, will now be a 2 bedroom/6 person apartment.  There are no choices in the situation and all you can tell your CP'er is "Go with the flow".  My advice has been to focus on the positives and let go of the negatives.  I am a little concerned about how the recent "space issues" are going to play out adding two more girls to the mix, but in the end they will all need to work it out.  So again, my advice to all future CP's is FLEXIBILITY!!!     On a positive note:  She loves, loves, loves the experience.  She works hard and plays hard.  She has had so many "Best day ever" that my husband and I have lost count!


----------



## DCPmom2014

mlaw said:


> As I am reading the discussions about housing while listening to my daughter's experiences as a current CP, my advice to all future CP's is flexibility!  My daughter met other girls on her Facebook group prior to starting her program.  She found three girls that she really connected to and they decided to try to get a 2 bedroom in Chatham.  They made matching shirts, planned out who would bring what, and made other such plans.  They were so excited to meet each other when they finally arrived in Florida.  They enjoyed hanging out in the parks once they completed their training and had fun celebrating one roommates birthday.  Unfortunately, all three of her roommates HATED their jobs.  First one quit and a week later another left.  My daughter's roommate (actually sharing the bedroom) also talked about leaving but luckily stayed.  The other room remained empty for a couple weeks and then two new international CP's were moved into the room.  They sound very nice but have different ideas about the apartment, space issues, etc.  My daughter was finally adjusting to the change and now they all received a notice that bunkbeds are being moved into their bedrooms and, what was a 2 bedroom/4 person apartment, will now be a 2 bedroom/6 person apartment.  There are no choices in the situation and all you can tell your CP'er is "Go with the flow".  My advice has been to focus on the positives and let go of the negatives.  I am a little concerned about how the recent "space issues" are going to play out adding two more girls to the mix, but in the end they will all need to work it out.  So again, my advice to all future CP's is FLEXIBILITY!!!     On a positive note:  She loves, loves, loves the experience.  She works hard and plays hard.  She has had so many "Best day ever" that my husband and I have lost count!



So are there no more two bedroom, 4 persons in Chatham any longer?  I wonder what they are thinking?   That's what we were hoping for.  My DD is deciding to go with a random roommate match once she arrives on May 19th but was really hoping for a max of 4.  Her grandmother has actually been picking up everything she needs for the room as she lives two hours away.  Lamp for night stand, bed risers, etc.  If these are now bunkbeds, that changes things!!


----------



## mlaw

DCPMOM2014, I don't know how many of the 2 bedroom apartments are getting 2 more students.  I just know that my daughter is one of the unlucky ones.  What I don't understand is where these student's are coming from.  How can there be new CP's in early April?  Maybe more new international students?  I will try to provide more information once I talk to my daughter again.


----------



## poison ivy

wow.

i can't believe they are putting bunks to fit 3 people per bdrm in a 2 bdrm apt.

I wonder if the company is expanding the DCP and seasonal employment and reducing their PT workforce?  

Bunks are like dorm rooms - not apts.  They're smaller, less headroom and too close for comfort.  IMO.


----------



## poison ivy

mlaw said:


> What I don't understand is where these student's are coming from.  How can there be new CP's in early April?  Maybe more new international students?  I will try to provide more information once I talk to my daughter again.



Do they house the PI's?  I know the culinary interns have a different rotation than the DCP start dates.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Does anyone know if their rent was adjusted appropriately?


----------



## mlaw

My daughter said that rent will be reduced slightly, although she did not have the exact number, but it certainly will not be enough to make up for two more people in the apartment and having to be back in a bunkbed.  Fortunately my daughter is an extrovert, who does not spend alot of time in her bedroom.


----------



## DCPmom2014

mlaw said:


> My daughter said that rent will be reduced slightly, although she did not have the exact number, but it certainly will not be enough to make up for two more people in the apartment and having to be back in a bunkbed.  Fortunately my daughter is an extrovert, who does not spend alot of time in her bedroom.



Here is what we pulled off my DD's dashboard regarding housing.  Looks like the 2BR, 6 person at Chatham are now the least expensive option.  She is now considering a 2BR at Vista Way which was not her first choice but 4 roommates is her ideal number.  And since she is not taking her car, Vista and Chatham are the best options.



Apartment Pricing Information
 Most bedrooms are double occupancy. Some bedrooms are triple occupancy. Bedrooms with three participants include a single bed and a bunk bed. 

Below is a synopsis of our weekly housing rates* to assist you:




Chatham Square
 1 BR: 2 Person - $105
 1 BR: 3 Person - $85
 2 BR: 6 Person - $78
 3 BR: 6 Person - $92
 4 BR: 8 Person - $91



The Commons
 1 BR: 2 Person - $109
 1 BR: 3 Person - $89
 2 BR: 4 Person - $107
 2 BR: 5 Person - $82
 3 BR: 6 Person - $95
 4 BR: 8 Person - $94




Patterson Court
 1 BR: 2 Person - $105
 1 BR: 3 Person - $85
 2 BR: 4 Person - $103
 2 BR: 5 Person - $80
 3 BR: 6 Person - $92


Vista Way
 2 BR: 4 Person - $98
 3 BR: 6 Person - $89


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Based on those prices, it doesn't appear this was done for economic reasons since they will actually be paid less total rent on the ones with the added person/people.  They must be doing this from a need for space.


----------



## mlaw

So I just talked to my daughter briefly, who reported that they received a form letter that she thinks was sent to all the two bedrooms in Chatham.  They were told that at some point in time they will be given a date in which all their current bedroom furniture will be moved out of their apartment.  They will get one set of bunkbeds and one single bed.  She is not sure what other furniture will be coming in.  Currently the two share a dresser.  They have not been told if or when new roommates will be moved in.  She currently has her bed on risers with lots stored underneath so she will lose that space and is worried she will lose her personal bulletin board.  She is still in the "very upset" stage but then finished the conversation with fun stories about work.  She is quickly learning that you do not have many "rights" when you are on the bottom of the totem pole.


----------



## Traveliz

As a former College Program Parent I must say the housing was disappointing.  For those of you struggling with that now let me say that my daughter had somewhere in the neighborhood of 40-60 different roomates in her apt.  We lost track at 28 (they were termed, left on their own, programs ended, international students moved in temporarily and then were moved into their regular housing, etc).  Each time someone moves out EVERYONE had to get a new key and if that meant you got home after midnight and something had happened during the day then you were stuck waiting on security to let you in.

 And then at the very end when it was down to just her and another girl with less than a month to go they decided they had to move them into a different apartment for consolidation reasons.  It was a hot mess so I sympathize with you going through that.

As far as where new roomates are coming from at this point...it could be consolidation, international or culinary (as their program is different and they come and go all year).

Liz


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

This information is exactly why I like being on here.  My son has attended a community college and has lived at home up until now.  So, this will be his first experience with his 'own' place and having roomates.  He is an only child and has never even shared his room. 

With this being said, both he and us, his parents, are excited for him to experience this, for both the good and the bad.  I do like knowing that this is all a possibility ahead of time.  It helps for him to know that he has to be prepared for just about anything and that flexibility is going to be essential.

He is very laid back and I don't think he will have any trouble adapting.  My biggest concern is over him keeping his area clean.


----------



## Traveliz

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> This information is exactly why I like being on here.  My son has attended a community college and has lived at home up until now.  So, this will be his first experience with his 'own' place and having roomates.  He is an only child and has never even shared his room.
> 
> With this being said, both he and us, his parents, are excited for him to experience this, for both the good and the bad.  I do like knowing that this is all a possibility ahead of time.  It helps for him to know that he has to be prepared for just about anything and that flexibility is going to be essential.
> 
> He is very laid back and I don't think he will have any trouble adapting.  My biggest concern is over him keeping his area clean.



This was my daughter as well - she wanted to do the college program and stay in the housing for the dorm like experience...not knowing she would end up transferring to UCF and having that experience for two more years.    

In all of my daughter's housing moves none were super clean...in fact one move required her to move rooms at the end of one semester extending into the next.  Housing claimed they had to move so they could clean the room for the next occupants.  She moved into an apt where the previous occupants had just left for the year.  Two of the bedrooms had so much paper piled up in them (like wadded up paper) that you couldn't even get into them.  There were plates of unknown food all through the living room and kitchen.  It was disgusting.  She could bring her things in but they had to be placed on top of counters or dressers and not unpacked until the cleaning crew came through...several days later.  We were in a Disney hotel so she stayed with us.

And btw I am not a neat freak or a germaphobe.  It was just that bad.  Housing management companies have changed since then so I hope it's better for all of you.

This all said, housing was the only bad part of her experience.  And she was in attractions and had a lot of 60 hour weeks so she was not in the room that much.  

Liz


----------



## stitchlovestink

What I would add to what Travelliz said is have your daughter/son bring anything they will need.  Don't count on sharing anything!  If your roommate gets termed, quits, or forcibly gets moved (and yes that can and does happen)... their belongings go with them!  And if your kid was counting on having it to use...well they are now without and up a creek. Bring what you need yourself. Even if it means having doubles. Mark my words!  
And honestly don't go crazy decorating the bathroom. Keep it very practical because if they have to move you don't want a lot of extra to take. The bathroom is a tub and toilet. The sink is just outside the bathroom, more in the bedroom area so someone can use the bathroom while someone else uses the sink.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

stitchlovestink said:


> What I would add to what Travelliz said is have your daughter/son bring anything they will need.  Don't count on sharing anything!  If your roommate gets termed, quits, or forcibly gets moved (and yes that can and does happen)... their belongings go with them!  And if your kid was counting on having it to use...well they are now without and up a creek. Bring what you need yourself. Even if it means having doubles. Mark my words!
> And honestly don't go crazy decorating the bathroom. Keep it very practical because if they have to move you don't want a lot of extra to take. The bathroom is a tub and toilet. The sink is just outside the bathroom, more in the bedroom area so someone can use the bathroom while someone else uses the sink.



Excellent tip.  I hadn't considered this but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## carol-lamb

My daughter sent me a text of a picture of a bedroom at Chatham with the bunkbed. She lived in a three bedroom at Chatham during her program last year. She thinks that three to a room is ridiculous (her word not mine).


----------



## TwoAtDisney

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> I can't help with the apartment question either.  But, I can tell you there will be a 21 year old guy with parents down there and a 21 year old girl with parents down there.  We are shipping my sons car down for him to have.  It is 16 years old and have concerns with driving it from central Illinois, but want him to have it to use down there.  We will be driving him down.  We plan on going to the parents meeting area at check in and helping him move in, but that is about it.  We will stay around for a couple of days in case he needs anything, such as a wal-mart run, but we will be staying on our own.  If he needs us, he will have to let us know.  His girlfriend is going the same time he is.  Her parents are driving down with her and flying back.



Would love info on shipping a car -
How much is it?  
What company's do this?  
Can you pack all the "stuff" in the car?  
Is the arrival date "really guarranteed"?  Our concern is that it wouldn't arrive on time.  
Is it "to your door" service or how would the owner get to the location?  
How would the DCPer know what date & time to arrange since they won't know their schedule?


----------



## TwoAtDisney

Some questions please - 
1.  Our DGD got Attractions job.  We know cast members cannot go to the dining spots in their customes.  Where do they eat/drink during their shifts?  Are there food places in the Cast Tunnel area?

2.  How much resort reservation discount will we get?  Does it vary by resort category - value, moderate, etc.?  Am I correct to assume she does not have to be staying with us since she will be in a DCP apartment?

3.  How much dining discount will we get?  Is it only for TS, or QS too. Must she be with us - I assume so.  If not, do we have some sort of ID?

4.  DDP - Do we get a discount on that with our resort reservation?

5.  Park Tickets - do we get a discount on an AP or any other park tickets?

6.  How soon after her checkin day does she receive her park pass & visitor passes, & dining/resort discounts?


----------



## Summertime

Replying to last two entries and answering some of the questions - not all.  As for shipping a car - try to get a referral from someone that had a good experience. I called many brokers, but in the end did not end up shipping my DD's car as it was too expensive as it would have been shipped from the Northeast when all the snowbirds were shipping their cars so the price was high.  I believe around $800 one way.  I was told different things about putting stuff in the car to be shipped - some said it is not allowed and others said as long as you couldn't see it from the windows - and nothing expensive because they would not pay for anything that was stolen.  They can't guarantee an exact time so if someone says they can - don't believe them.  They do try to give you an "approximate" day/time and if all goes well then all is good.  Not door to door - even if they advertise that.  They try to get as close to the address as possible, but those big car carriers can't go down smaller roads/parking areas.  You have to bring your car to the agreed upon location and they call you and tell you when to bring it there - I think they give you a timeframe once they know it.  As for dropping the car off in Florida - they'll call you again and you meet them in the parking lot that is close to the apartments.  What you need to think about is that when the kids move in to the apartments, they then have scheduled training etc. and you don't know those times until they move in and I know someone has to be there when the car gets delivered.  If you are going to be in Florida for a few days, try to have it scheduled to be delivered before move in day so it's there before you (parents) head home.  If your DD/DS can't be with you when the car arrives, then just leave it in the parking lot where it's dropped off (you'd need to be there) and get it when he/she is available later that day.   That is the information I received when I did my research.  You deal with brokers and then they put your information out to bid and a driver accepts it so you have no clue who these people really are -- that is why getting a referral of a broker that someone had a good experience with would help as it is a bit nerve wracking.  As for the next set of questions - I just came back from visiting my DD and I stayed at a moderate and paid $110 a night - she had to make the reservations and there were only a few resorts that I could pick from.  Yes - prices vary depending on resort.  She does not have to stay with you, but I think the price goes up a bit if she doesn't stay - but who would know that she wasn't sleeping there.  My daughter was told that she needed to be there when I checked in, but that was not true.  She was working and the front desk didn't care.  Your daughter will get the dining discount - and it's 20% before 5:00 pm for TS and nothing for QS at any time.  Your daughter needs to pay and show her ID for any discounts.  That is true even in the stores - my daughter had to use her credit card to get the 20% off of merchandise.  I know after they move in there is a couple of weeks that they get a 40% discount for merchandise.  If your daughter is not the one paying - there is no discount.  My daughter told me that if I took out my credit card to pay - she could get termed if a manager saw so she used her card for all purchases.  After they "earn their ears" they get their discount cards for family/friends to use for getting into the parks, but they 100% need go in the park with you.  Two times I put my card on the new entry system at the same time my daughter used hers and was told that I needed to wait until she was done - maybe so the computer knew she was there to?  Very strict.   They can't even go into the park for free right away.  They have to go through training first.  No other discounts on any park tickets.  I think it's a bit more than a week before they get their passes.  Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Summertime

You can go on youtube.com and many people put up videos of their apartments so you can see what they look like.  Very basic.  I also just found out that the kids go to the front desk (separate building within the complex) and can borrow vacuum cleaners/ irons/cleaning supplies etc.  That is where they pick up their mail too.


----------



## poison ivy

carol-lamb said:


> My daughter sent me a text of a picture of a bedroom at Chatham with the bunkbed. She lived in a three bedroom at Chatham during her program last year. She thinks that three to a room is ridiculous (her word not mine).



Can you post this photo?  I am curious to see them.  How did they decide the bunk vs single sleeping arrangements with the two of them already settled in?  I'm guessing it's whomever's side is replaced with the bunk probably gets the new setup.  what a mess!



TwoAtDisney said:


> Some questions please -
> 1.  Our DGD got Attractions job.  We know cast members cannot go to the dining spots in their customes.  Where do they eat/drink during their shifts?  Are there food places in the Cast Tunnel area?
> 
> There are cast member break rooms.  At the MK they are located underground.
> 
> 2.  How much resort reservation discount will we get?  Does it vary by resort category - value, moderate, etc.?  Am I correct to assume she does not have to be staying with us since she will be in a DCP apartment?
> 
> Not sure about right now, but in the past, I have seen it as high as 40% for non-CM friends and family and 50% for cm's.
> Discount Rates and resort options seemed to vary based on time of year and availability.  I know certain rooms seemed to always be excluded - such as grand villas.
> 
> 3.  How much dining discount will we get?  Is it only for TS, or QS too. Must she be with us - I assume so.  If not, do we have some sort of ID?
> 
> It was 20% last year for TS as the previous poster stated and the CM must dine with you.
> I saw a receipt of my son's had a discount applied when he purchased a dole whip in the MK so I'm not sure it's only for TS.
> 
> 4.  DDP - Do we get a discount on that with our resort reservation?
> 
> Not sure if one is still offered.  Hopefully someone can help.
> 
> 5.  Park Tickets - do we get a discount on an AP or any other park tickets?
> 
> Not that I'm aware of.  Only the complimentary maingate passes.
> 
> 6.  How soon after her checkin day does she receive her park pass & visitor passes, & dining/resort discounts?
> 
> They receive their park pass/I.D. during the Traditions Class which is their first official work day at Disney.  visitor passes are not sent out until weeks later.
> I'm not sure when the dining/resort discounts are accessible.


----------



## carol-lamb

TwoAtDisney said:


> Would love info on shipping a car -
> How much is it?
> What company's do this?
> Can you pack all the "stuff" in the car?
> Is the arrival date "really guarranteed"?  Our concern is that it wouldn't arrive on time.
> Is it "to your door" service or how would the owner get to the location?
> How would the DCPer know what date & time to arrange since they won't know their schedule?



We had my daughter's car shipped from Michigan to Florida. We paid $800. They shipped it in an enclosed truck. Her car arrived a few days before we did so we took a cab from the airport to the shipping company to get the car. They allowed us to pack the car with anything we wanted.


----------



## carol-lamb

TwoAtDisney said:


> Some questions please -
> 1.  Our DGD got Attractions job.  We know cast members cannot go to the dining spots in their customes.  Where do they eat/drink during their shifts?  Are there food places in the Cast Tunnel area?
> 
> 2.  How much resort reservation discount will we get?  Does it vary by resort category - value, moderate, etc.?  Am I correct to assume she does not have to be staying with us since she will be in a DCP apartment?
> 
> 3.  How much dining discount will we get?  Is it only for TS, or QS too. Must she be with us - I assume so.  If not, do we have some sort of ID?
> 
> 4.  DDP - Do we get a discount on that with our resort reservation?
> 
> 5.  Park Tickets - do we get a discount on an AP or any other park tickets?
> 
> 6.  How soon after her checkin day does she receive her park pass & visitor passes, & dining/resort discounts?



Cast members can purchase discounted tickets and annual passes at a Company D store.


----------



## TwoAtDisney

Thank you so much for your responses - such a big help in planning.  

Summertime, thanks for your info - we'll pass on the car transport - just drive it down.

The following questions are for trying to plan our time.  Please give me your opinions - Is it best to leave the young ones alone after shopping & setting up apartments on 1st day so they can get acquainted, or should we plan dinner together on nights 1 & 2?

How about the 1st day's schedule?  Is this about right? 
--early a.m. checkin at Vista Way
       ***Parents taken separately - how long? What do?  When join back up?
--to Casting for paperwork - Have parents rejoined by then?
--to Apartment - about what time is this?  late afternoon/early evening?
--to shopping for apartment items.

2nd day? - Traditions?  Is this early a.m. & all day?  Or is there free time?

3rd day? - What happens after 2nd day - more Traditions/training?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## poison ivy

TwoAtDisney said:


> Thank you so much for your responses - such a big help in planning.
> 
> Summertime, thanks for your info - we'll pass on the car transport - just drive it down.
> 
> The following questions are for trying to plan our time.  Please give me your opinions - Is it best to leave the young ones alone after shopping & setting up apartments on 1st day so they can get acquainted, or should we plan dinner together on nights 1 & 2?
> 
> How about the 1st day's schedule?  Is this about right?
> --early a.m. checkin at Vista Way
> ***Parents taken separately - how long? What do?  When join back up?
> --to Casting for paperwork - Have parents rejoined by then?
> --to Apartment - about what time is this?  late afternoon/early evening?
> --to shopping for apartment items.
> 
> 2nd day? - Traditions?  Is this early a.m. & all day?  Or is there free time?
> 
> 3rd day? - What happens after 2nd day - more Traditions/training?
> 
> Thanks again everyone.



I did a write up on this in my trip report with photos linked below.  
Just follow the Disney College Program segments from the index page.

here's a direct link for info I posted on the week 1 schedule.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51046297&postcount=209


----------



## stitchlovestink

TwoAtDisney said:
			
		

> Some questions please -
> 1.  Our DGD got Attractions job.  We know cast members cannot go to the dining spots in their customes.  Where do they eat/drink during their shifts?  Are there food places in the Cast Tunnel area?
> 
> 2.  How much resort reservation discount will we get?  Does it vary by resort category - value, moderate, etc.?  Am I correct to assume she does not have to be staying with us since she will be in a DCP apartment?
> 
> 3.  How much dining discount will we get?  Is it only for TS, or QS too. Must she be with us - I assume so.  If not, do we have some sort of ID?
> 
> 4.  DDP - Do we get a discount on that with our resort reservation?
> 
> 5.  Park Tickets - do we get a discount on an AP or any other park tickets?
> 
> 6.  How soon after her checkin day does she receive her park pass & visitor passes, & dining/resort discounts?



2.  If she doesn't stay with you she is limited to making 5 reservations for friends and family per year.  If she stays with you,  it does not count against those 5.  The CM discount is available for pretty much every hotel but certain hotels only allow a few rooms and they get taken quickly so it appears that it is not available but that isn't really the case. If she doesn't stay with you , you will get at least 40% off and possibly 50% if they are doing a special.  If she stays with you,  you will get 50% off and possibly 60%. Last year I got 60% EVERY TRIP. I spent 38 nights on property!   

3. Dining discounts are slim to none... She will find them on the Hub.... there will be a handful of less popular TS restaurants that give a modest discount but they automatically bill an 18% gratuity (not optional).  And it does NOT matter who pays a FOOD bill but you will only get it when she is with you.  In the retail stores, the CM must pay or yes, They can lose their job. NOT true at the restaurants. I paid all the time. All the restaurants we ate at said it was fine. AND I WAS THERE ALOT!!

4. IF you want to do the DDP.  HAVE HER STAY WITH YOU!!!!  If she books it as a friends and family ressie you'll save something and maybe get it for $47 or $48. But if she stays with you and they are running the CM special (not a guarantee but a got it most of the time) you can get the DDP for probably $23pp.  YEAH BIG DIFFERENCE!   Sometimes I got it as cheap as $20pp!

5. She can get a discount on park tickets or APs at I believe it is called Company D.  It is over in Disney University behind MK. They have somewhat limited hours and she must pay with cash or a credit card with her name.  And it's a fairly small discount between 5 and 10%. I can't remember exactly.   I did better buying prior to the rate increase.  

6. She has to complete Traditions before she can access the parks herself. Apparently they have changed how they access them though.  My DD used to use her Blue badge to get in.  She got her blue badge at Traditions.  She used her blue badge for any CM discounts retail or food. And to check in to the hotel. As soon as she has access to the Hub, she will be able to make resort reservations. There is a special link on there just for that. Count on it taking at least 2 weeks for her to get her guest passes. They get mailed. It could be a bit longer. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Summertime said:
			
		

> Replying to last two entries and answering some of the questions - not all.  As for shipping a car - try to get a referral from someone that had a good experience. I called many brokers, but in the end did not end up shipping my DD's car as it was too expensive as it would have been shipped from the Northeast when all the snowbirds were shipping their cars so the price was high.  I believe around $800 one way.  I was told different things about putting stuff in the car to be shipped - some said it is not allowed and others said as long as you couldn't see it from the windows - and nothing expensive because they would not pay for anything that was stolen.  They can't guarantee an exact time so if someone says they can - don't believe them.  They do try to give you an "approximate" day/time and if all goes well then all is good.  Not door to door - even if they advertise that.  They try to get as close to the address as possible, but those big car carriers can't go down smaller roads/parking areas.  You have to bring your car to the agreed upon location and they call you and tell you when to bring it there - I think they give you a timeframe once they know it.  As for dropping the car off in Florida - they'll call you again and you meet them in the parking lot that is close to the apartments.  What you need to think about is that when the kids move in to the apartments, they then have scheduled training etc. and you don't know those times until they move in and I know someone has to be there when the car gets delivered.  If you are going to be in Florida for a few days, try to have it scheduled to be delivered before move in day so it's there before you (parents) head home.  If your DD/DS can't be with you when the car arrives, then just leave it in the parking lot where it's dropped off (you'd need to be there) and get it when he/she is available later that day.   That is the information I received when I did my research.  You deal with brokers and then they put your information out to bid and a driver accepts it so you have no clue who these people really are -- that is why getting a referral of a broker that someone had a good experience with would help as it is a bit nerve wracking.  As for the next set of questions - I just came back from visiting my DD and I stayed at a moderate and paid $110 a night - she had to make the reservations and there were only a few resorts that I could pick from.  Yes - prices vary depending on resort.  She does not have to stay with you, but I think the price goes up a bit if she doesn't stay - but who would know that she wasn't sleeping there.  My daughter was told that she needed to be there when I checked in, but that was not true.  She was working and the front desk didn't care.  Your daughter will get the dining discount - and it's 20% before 5:00 pm for TS and nothing for QS at any time.  Your daughter needs to pay and show her ID for any discounts.  That is true even in the stores - my daughter had to use her credit card to get the 20% off of merchandise.  I know after they move in there is a couple of weeks that they get a 40% discount for merchandise.  If your daughter is not the one paying - there is no discount.  My daughter told me that if I took out my credit card to pay - she could get termed if a manager saw so she used her card for all purchases.  After they "earn their ears" they get their discount cards for family/friends to use for getting into the parks, but they 100% need go in the park with you.  Two times I put my card on the new entry system at the same time my daughter used hers and was told that I needed to wait until she was done - maybe so the computer knew she was there to?  Very strict.   They can't even go into the park for free right away.  They have to go through training first.  No other discounts on any park tickets.  I think it's a bit more than a week before they get their passes.  Hope that helps a bit.



If your daughter just arrived in January....the reason she was getting a 40% discount was because Disney gives its CMs a 40% discount off of retail purchases from sometime in October until February 13. It is their "Holiday CM discount" and they just give it to them for an extended period of time!  It has absolutely nothing to do with her arrival.  The kids arriving in January just happen to luck into the benefit of that 40% off when they first arrive.


----------



## Summertime

carol-lamb - any chance you can let us know the name of the broker and driver you used to ship your daughter's car.  I called many brokers and never heard about being able pick up the car at the shipping company (and I always asked tons of questions)......that would make it a bit less stressful not having figure out how to meet the driver at a certain time in some parking lot.  Asking for the truck drivers name too as I was told that you deal with a broker and they put your information out to bid and any driver can accept it so even using the same broker won't give the same driver and assume that all drivers don't have access to this shipping company that you picked up your car from so names would be a big help!  Thanks.


----------



## Summertime

As for check-in day - it is at Vista and everyone's schedule is different.  They get a time to arrive for check-in, but many arrive way before their scheduled time anyway.  For us anyway - it didn't take very long.  Stood in line about 20-25 minutes before check-in opened and then once my daughter got to the building, they had the parents go to an outside area and there was coffee/cookies for us and we all chatted.  I don't think I was there for more than 1 1/2 hours before she was done.  From there we drove to her apartment and she moved in.  My daughter didn't have anything else that day, but some of her roommates did - they scatter days/times for meetings/traditions.  After moving in, my daughter and I went to lunch and then went food shopping.  All the parents were there helping all the girls move in to the apartment.  Oh - we then had to run out and buy some modem thing in order to get better internet service.  My experience anyway - one girl stayed with her parents for a few nights after moving in, I picked up my daughter for dinner the next night and did some errands - things she decided to get to decorate a bit (Wal-Mart and Target are pretty close by).  I think one other girl was on her own as her parents left and the other met her mom for dinner too - I kind of forget, but parents are around and everyone is different whether they spend time with their parents after moving in.  My daughter didn't have Traditions for a few days after moving in - I think like 3.  She did have a couple meetings, but nothing big.


----------



## Summertime

stitchlovestink - where did you stay for such a cheap rate?  When my daughter called to find out prices for me, she was given three options.  One at a value resort, the modest resort where I stayed and then at Saratoga Springs for $250 a night.  Tell us more about how to get the super cheap rates you get.  Thanks.


----------



## BadDad

Summertime said:


> stitchlovestink - where did you stay for such a cheap rate?  When my daughter called to find out prices for me, she was given three options.  One at a value resort, the modest resort where I stayed and then at Saratoga Springs for $250 a night.  Tell us more about how to get the super cheap rates you get.  Thanks.


Did she book through the Hub?
My moderate CBR is $95 Sun-Thurs $108 Fri-Sat


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

TwoAtDisney said:


> Would love info on shipping a car -
> How much is it?
> What company's do this?
> Can you pack all the "stuff" in the car?
> Is the arrival date "really guarranteed"?  Our concern is that it wouldn't arrive on time.
> Is it "to your door" service or how would the owner get to the location?
> How would the DCPer know what date & time to arrange since they won't know their schedule?



I haven't arranged anything yet but this is what I have found out so far.

There are several companies that do this.  I have been getting quotes for several different companies that I have found on line and researched.  Right now, the two front runners are National Car Transport and Road Runner Auto Transport.  The quotes have ranged from $575 to $1,200.  The $1,200 was a quote for an enclosed trailer.  My son's car is a 1998 Nissan.  It doesn't need to travel enclosed.  This price is going from central Illinois to Orlando.  Both of these companies pick up the car at my home and deliver it to the address that I indicate.  All the ones I have researched have been door to door.  I am sure there are some that deliver it to a designated wharehouse and you have to go and pick it up there.

You can pack stuff in the car but there are limits.  The additional weight packed in the car has to be under a certain limit, I think it was 500 pounds.  You can not pack anything in the front seat area and can only pack stuff in the back seat area on the floor.  Nothing can be up on the back seat.

In regards to the arrival time, I am having the same concern.  I am going to call and speak to someone directly regarding pick up and arrival dates.  We will be driving him down so I am going to need it picked up the day before we leave and then arrive the day after we get to Orlando.  I also need to know if this is guaranteed since I do plan on packing some of his stuff in the car.

I am going to arrange for it to be delivered to me, at our hotel, on his check in day with the hopes of getting that taken care of while he is doing check in and casting.  We may be getting down there a day early.  If we are, I am going to arrange for it to be dropped off the day before his check in, if I can.  Of course, I have to have our hotel reservations made before I do this so that I know where to have it shipped to.

I am going to have his car completely tuned up before hand.  I have a mechanic that has worked on my cars for 20 years.  I will ask his opinion about driving it down or not before I make my final decision, but I am still leaning towards shipping it down.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Summertime said:


> carol-lamb - any chance you can let us know the name of the broker and driver you used to ship your daughter's car.  I called many brokers and never heard about being able pick up the car at the shipping company (and I always asked tons of questions)......that would make it a bit less stressful not having figure out how to meet the driver at a certain time in some parking lot.  Asking for the truck drivers name too as I was told that you deal with a broker and they put your information out to bid and any driver can accept it so even using the same broker won't give the same driver and assume that all drivers don't have access to this shipping company that you picked up your car from so names would be a big help!  Thanks.



carol-lamb - I would like to know as well.  All the ones I have been referred to are the 'door to door'.  I would like to find on that picks it up and then delivers to a wharehouse that I could go and pick it up at when I get down there.  I think that would be so much less stressful because I could have it picked up a little sooner and I think it would increase the chances of it being there when we get down there.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

BadDad said:


> Did she book through the Hub?
> My moderate CBR is $95 Sun-Thurs $108 Fri-Sat



Are these all prices you can get before they start or are these after they have started?

Most places around the housing area are charging this for when he will be moving in.  If we could get a room at a Disney moderate resort for the same price, I would prefer that. 

My wife and I are planning on staying for a few days in case there is anything we need to take care of.  Our plans are to help him get moved in on check in day and be available to help with Wal-Mart run if he wants.  We will be there for a few more days but it will be up to him how much he wants to spend with us.  Our only plans will be to relax around a pool and I wouild much rather do that at a moderate resort.


----------



## carol-lamb

Summertime said:


> carol-lamb - any chance you can let us know the name of the broker and driver you used to ship your daughter's car.  I called many brokers and never heard about being able pick up the car at the shipping company (and I always asked tons of questions)......that would make it a bit less stressful not having figure out how to meet the driver at a certain time in some parking lot.  Asking for the truck drivers name too as I was told that you deal with a broker and they put your information out to bid and any driver can accept it so even using the same broker won't give the same driver and assume that all drivers don't have access to this shipping company that you picked up your car from so names would be a big help!  Thanks.



We used a company called Reliable Carriers. The car left from Canton, Michigan ( metro Detroit area). I don't know the name of the drivers but it was a Reliable Carrier truck. The morning we dropped it off, there happened to be an enclosed truck that was leaving for Florida so they loaded her car right away. We had called ahead of time to ask about putting stuff in her car and they had no problem. Her car had a bunch of stuff in it - bags of clothes, bedding, tv, feather bed, shoes, etc. Her car actually got there a few days before we did and when we went to get it, they had it in a huge building. It was about a 10-15 minute cab ride from MCO. Everyone at Reliable that I dealt with - at both ends- couldn't have been nicer. BTW - this was in January of 2013. 

When we arrived in Orlando,


----------



## carol-lamb

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> Are these all prices you can get before they start or are these after they have started?
> 
> Most places around the housing area are charging this for when he will be moving in.  If we could get a room at a Disney moderate resort for the same price, I would prefer that.
> 
> My wife and I are planning on staying for a few days in case there is anything we need to take care of.  Our plans are to help him get moved in on check in day and be available to help with Wal-Mart run if he wants.  We will be there for a few more days but it will be up to him how much he wants to spend with us.  Our only plans will be to relax around a pool and I wouild much rather do that at a moderate resort.



I would bet that the prices BadDad gave for CBR are with the cast member discount. Unfortunately your son won't be able to get those discounts until he has completed Traditions. I came down with my daughter and stayed at Pop Century. I knew I would be by myself for the last few days so it was perfect for me. If you want to stay at a moderate, there are some room only deals right now that go through most of August. After my daughter moved in, she spent most of her time with her roommates. I stayed for two days after move in and she had lunch with me at the resort the day after and that was the last time I saw her. I left the next evening.


----------



## Summertime

Double check on the door to door because that really doesn't mean anything.  What I was told it means is as close as they can get to the address you give them.  I may be wrong, but I don't see any truck pulling into a hotel - it would more likely be a shopping center as close to the hotel as possible.  I was also told that you can give them a date but remember you are talking to the broker.  The broker then puts the information out for bid and then the trucker that will be in your area accepts it - if it is a price they are willing to do it for.  Maybe I'm a bit wrong on this, but I was told that some brokers will tell you what you want to here so you give them the deposit.  Ask what they mean by door to door.  Ask how close to the day/time you want the car picked up that it will really be picked up and same on the delivery.  Ask where they would deliver it.  As I understand it - say the truck driver starts in Maine and has accepted four cars to pick up along the way to Florida.  As he's driving - he may accept another pick-up that is an hour out of his way in Connecticut and he'll go out of the way for the car because that is $$$ in his pocket.  That is why nobody should be able to give you an exact day/time that the car will be delivered.  It's probably not at busy now because it's off season for them to have cars shipped to Florida as most are having them shipped away from there now, but ask many questions and even Google to get information on shipping cars.  Good Luck.


----------



## Summertime

Thank you for the name of the company --- my daughter is thinking of doing the program again and I will call them, if needed!  I love the idea of having the car arrive early and in a storage place until it can be picked up!


----------



## Summertime

I stayed at the Hilton right across the street from Downtown Disney and it was nice being able to walk over there.  The cost was less than the Disney moderates.  There are a few hotels right there.  Check hotels.com.  I also liked being there because it was really close to the apartments.  Not that the Disney moderates are that much farther down the road.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Thanks for all of the replies.  This is all great information.


----------



## poison ivy

We kept going back and forth on where to stay too.
The DTD hotels charge to park and may have other added fees.

we stayed at the Pop and Saratoga (rented pts) last year when our son checked in.
The prices were great and we loved being on property.

We also priced out shipping his truck but it was way too expensive compared to the auto train.

Good luck with everyone's plans.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

poison ivy said:


> We kept going back and forth on where to stay too.
> The DTD hotels charge to park and may have other added fees.
> 
> we stayed at the Pop and Saratoga (rented pts) last year when our son checked in.
> The prices were great and we loved being on property.
> 
> We also priced out shipping his truck but it was way too expensive compared to the auto train.
> 
> Good luck with everyone's plans.



Renting points is anther option I am looking into.  Saratogo Springs would work out nicely because it isn't far to the housing.  We have stayed there twice before and loved it, and, we love the pools there.

I wish the auto train was an option.  I read your report on taking the auto train and it would have been perfect for us.


----------



## reesecup

So, I'm still trying to talk my daughter out of rooming with 7 other girls. She is just worried she will not find 3 other ones that are similar to her and checking in on the same day. Is there a board on here for the ones that will be coming in for this Fall? Our dd is coming in on Aug. 11th. I thought maybe I could help her find 3 other ones since she is not a member of the boards. 

Also, still looking for anyone who has had experience in FULL service food and beverage. Just curious about what hours she may be looking at. I figure they will be mostly in the afternoon and night but hoping she may not be getting off too late. Thanks!

Good information about where to stay. We will probably just stay at Pop since it will be the cheapest but may look at renting points. We used to be DVC owners. Ugh! Wish we still were!!  We will have some figuring out to do because we believe our son (18) will be moving down to Sarasota to attend Ringling college and he has to move in on / around the 13th so we will move her in first and then take him. Or since it's only about an hour and a half away, may move him on down first and then drive her up. Just have a lot of figuring out to do! Thanks for all the information!


----------



## BadDad

reesecup said:


> So, I'm still trying to talk my daughter out of rooming with 7 other girls. She is just worried she will not find 3 other ones that are similar to her and checking in on the same day. Is there a board on here for the ones that will be coming in for this Fall? Our dd is coming in on Aug. 11th. I thought maybe I could help her find 3 other ones since she is not a member of the boards.


7 roommates = 2 frigs
5 roommates = 1 frig



reesecup said:


> we believe our son (18) will be moving down to Sarasota to attend Ringling college and he has to move in on / around the 13th so we will move her in first and then take him.


 Congratulations I hear Sony or Dreamworks hires alot of Ringling grads


----------



## reesecup

BadDad said:


> 7 roommates = 2 frigs
> 5 roommates = 1 frig
> 
> Congratulations I hear Sony or Dreamworks hires alot of Ringling grads



Thank you! How many baths do the 8 student apartments have in them? I'm just worried about drama and I think 3 roommates would be better for her. 

Thanks on the Congrats! He is so excited (we are too)! He's worked so hard for this; has spent his last two years of high school away at an art school, no license, no car (they could not take a car on campus so it was was crazy to pay insurance), etc. He has spent so many hours in the studio working on his art. He's a great kid (daughter is too) but boy, 11 hours away is going to be tough especially since he's only been 45 minutes away these past two years!


----------



## DCPmom2014

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> Renting points is anther option I am looking into.  Saratogo Springs would work out nicely because it isn't far to the housing.  We have stayed there twice before and loved it, and, we love the pools there.
> 
> I wish the auto train was an option.  I read your report on taking the auto train and it would have been perfect for us.



We got a great deal on Groupon for the hotel below.  Looks really convenient to the DCP apartments.  We always stay at the Shades of Green because my DH is retired military but it is a Magic Kingdom hotel and bit further away.  I think if you search deals on Groupon this one still pops up - incredibly cheap - one or two bedrooms

Grande Villas Resort  US
12118 Turtle Cay Circle
Orlando Florida 32836, US


----------



## DCPmom2014

So after hearing about the addition of bunkbeds and that a 2BR, 4 person is not longer an option at Chatham, trying to convince my DD to request a 1BR, 2 persons.  Does anyone have any feedback on just having one other roommate?  My DD is 21 (turning 22 in Aug) and has lived at home while going to college.  I think going into a "dorm-like" situation with a bunch of roommates is not what she needs.

Any advice?


----------



## stitchlovestink

reesecup said:
			
		

> Thank you! How many baths do the 8 student apartments have in them? I'm just worried about drama and I think 3 roommates would be better for her.
> 
> Thanks on the Congrats! He is so excited (we are too)! He's worked so hard for this; has spent his last two years of high school away at an art school, no license, no car (they could not take a car on campus so it was was crazy to pay insurance), etc. He has spent so many hours in the studio working on his art. He's a great kid (daughter is too) but boy, 11 hours away is going to be tough especially since he's only been 45 minutes away these past two years!



My daughter did not live in one but visited one. She said they had 3 full baths and one half. Apparently those apartments are set up differently.  
The 3 bedroom apartments the bathrooms are accessed from within the bedroom. So another roommate would have to go through your bedroom to get to your bathroom. I know this to be the case as I was in DD's unit. 
Apparently with the four bedroom units the bathrooms are not accessed through bedrooms. Not sure if this helps or not.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

DCPmom2014 said:


> We got a great deal on Groupon for the hotel below.  Looks really convenient to the DCP apartments.  We always stay at the Shades of Green because my DH is retired military but it is a Magic Kingdom hotel and bit further away.  I think if you search deals on Groupon this one still pops up - incredibly cheap - one or two bedrooms
> 
> Grande Villas Resort  US
> 12118 Turtle Cay Circle
> Orlando Florida 32836, US



Thanks, I will check this out.

I can't help with your question about roomates.  This will be our sons first time living 'out on his own' as he also has been living at home while going to college.  He has opted for the 3 bedroom with 5 additional roomates.  I admit I had my concerns but am now relieved since it doesn't seem that the bunkbeds have made it into the 3 bedrooms, not that they can't eventually.

He doesn't seem to mind so that is a good thing.


----------



## bethp1968

My DD is in a 2 BR/2Bath unit at Patterson Court..  Each bedroom has 2 girls and those 2 share a bathroom.  As of right now, the new bunkbed arrangement has not been added to their unit.  

As far as drama goes, just because there are less girls, does not mean there will be less (or no) drama.  My DD met her roomates on a Facebook group - they all skyped prior to meeting at check-in, got along great, made plans, etc..  She also met one of the girls face to face prior to arrival and everything was great.  Then all of a sudden, there was a problem and drama ensued (wont go into details) and that girl has left the program.  They now have a new roommate and all seems to be happy again

As far as where to stay prior to arrival day, I did not take my DD down (her grandparents did).  However, I have read on some other groups, that if you call Disney and tell them your child is beginning the CP, they may give you a discount on the room rate.  Not 100% sure, but it definately can't hurt to ask!


----------



## DCPmom2014

bethp1968 said:


> My DD is in a 2 BR/2Bath unit at Patterson Court..  Each bedroom has 2 girls and those 2 share a bathroom.  As of right now, the new bunkbed arrangement has not been added to their unit.
> 
> As far as drama goes, just because there are less girls, does not mean there will be less (or no) drama.  My DD met her roomates on a Facebook group - they all skyped prior to meeting at check-in, got along great, made plans, etc..  She also met one of the girls face to face prior to arrival and everything was great.  Then all of a sudden, there was a problem and drama ensued (wont go into details) and that girl has left the program.  They now have a new roommate and all seems to be happy again
> 
> As far as where to stay prior to arrival day, I did not take my DD down (her grandparents did).  However, I have read on some other groups, that if you call Disney and tell them your child is beginning the CP, they may give you a discount on the room rate.  Not 100% sure, but it definately can't hurt to ask!



Thanks for the info.  My DD is not taking her car so Chatham and Vista are her best options.  Although we love the idea of Patterson - just feel it won't work out due to the transportation issue.  

As for drama since my DD is on the "older" side, hopeful that another roommate or two in the same age range (not 18 year olds) will minimize that!  But you never know!!


----------



## Summertime

Chatham and Patterson are right across the street from each other - and it's a neighborhood area so basically they are right next to each other.  The buses are right outside of Chatham, but if your daughter ends up in a building far from the front entrance, it would be no different than being at Patterson (at one of the closer buildings) - the walk is NOT far at all.  My daughter is at Patterson without a car and it works fine (of course a car would be much better but it is doable without one).  I'd say from her apartment to the bus stop is about 2 city blocks - if that far.  They can track where the buses are on their phones so that is a help.  There is also a monitor at the bus stop.  The downside to Patterson is that nobody is ever outside for the kids to meet.  All the blogs that say Patterson is way too quiet are right on the mark - it's bad for any socializing.  As for roommate drama - I agree you can get it with 3 or 7 roommates.  These kids work so many hours and especially taking the bus - they have to leave 1 to 1 1/2 hours before their shift starts in order to clock in on time.  They are not in their apartments much at all.  The bus has been a no show for my daughter a couple of times - they said it broke down, but there is a taxi that sits right near the security gates and she has had to take that a few times.  I guess she could have called her manager and said she would be late - but she would have been about 45 minutes late if she did that.


----------



## HopperFan

DD is going down in the fall, so we did spring break there last week. We go often and know the area well but had never driven into the housing area.  We drove all over and took pictures for her to send to her roommates. I wanted her driving everywhere this trip so she really had good feel for the area as I'm usually the one driving. Drove her to the closest Publix and Walmart etc. While you can drive on the road that goes through the complex and to the recreation area, the actual complexes are fenced and gated. 

Chatham and Patterson are literally side by side and it would depend on location in either to determine the long walk to the bus. The bus stop is a building that has cover and a nice porch. Here is a map I marked if it helps anybody.  Also a picture of the building by Chatham where bus stop is located.


----------



## Summertime

Great photos - I bet those will help people lots!


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

reesecup said:


> So, I'm still trying to talk my daughter out of rooming with 7 other girls. She is just worried she will not find 3 other ones that are similar to her and checking in on the same day. Is there a board on here for the ones that will be coming in for this Fall? Our dd is coming in on Aug. 11th. I thought maybe I could help her find 3 other ones since she is not a member of the boards.
> 
> Also, still looking for anyone who has had experience in FULL service food and beverage. Just curious about what hours she may be looking at. I figure they will be mostly in the afternoon and night but hoping she may not be getting off too late. Thanks!
> 
> Good information about where to stay. We will probably just stay at Pop since it will be the cheapest but may look at renting points. We used to be DVC owners. Ugh! Wish we still were!!  We will have some figuring out to do because we believe our son (18) will be moving down to Sarasota to attend Ringling college and he has to move in on / around the 13th so we will move her in first and then take him. Or since it's only about an hour and a half away, may move him on down first and then drive her up. Just have a lot of figuring out to do! Thanks for all the information!



Hi there! I just finished a college program in January and had a friend who was full service f and b at Cinderella's Royal Table. She normally worked 2:00 ish until 11:00 pm ish it seemed.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks for the info.  My DD is not taking her car so Chatham and Vista are her best options.  Although we love the idea of Patterson - just feel it won't work out due to the transportation issue.
> 
> As for drama since my DD is on the "older" side, hopeful that another roommate or two in the same age range (not 18 year olds) will minimize that!  But you never know!!



Hi! I just finished my CP in January and lived in Patterson. It was by far the nicest out of the apartments and is less than a 5 minute walk from the Chatham bus stop! It wasn't too bad at all!

Also another note I did the program post grad at 22 and lived with all 19 year olds and I did wish I had chosen roommates closer in age to me so that we would have had similar experiences.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

dnswalker said:


> Is there anything you can do if someone in your apartment refuses to clean?  I know I have read they have periodic inspections, but if it is one person that continuously refuses to pull there weight, is there any that can be done?



Not really. I just completed a CP and the apartment was always a mess until I stayed up all night before inspections to clean up everyone's messes with supplies I paid for. We would pass inspections and it would be disgusting within a week.


----------



## stitchlovestink

PixieDustPrincessXO said:
			
		

> Not really. I just completed a CP and the apartment was always a mess until I stayed up all night before inspections to clean up everyone's messes with supplies I paid for. We would pass inspections and it would be disgusting within a week.


That is basically what my DD said...LoL.
She didn't have problems but one of her final roommates (who she ended up becoming BFFs with!)  came from an AWFUL situation!! Her former roommate was a total slob and did some absolutely BIZARRE things!! Other roommates would come home and find her on the living room couch under a blanket and she would not have on ANY clothes...NOTHING!! She constantly made messes in the kitchen and NEVER cleaned up after herself. The other roommates went to "housing" collectively and "housing" set up a mediation meeting amongst ALL the girls and set up a "behavior contract" (or they may have called it something else) but ultimately nothing changed because they can't really impose any consequences. So it's not really enforceable.  Basically it just wasted the other girls' time and frustrated them even more.  I think the final outcome after months and months of incessant complaining, the immediate roommate (my daughter's friend) was FINALLY granted a move. But I think she complained well over 50 times. It was ridiculous!!
BTW I met and spent time with my DD'S friend.  She is a lovely girl!! I am actually friends with her on FB.


----------



## carol-lamb

poison ivy said:


> Can you post this photo?  I am curious to see them.  How did they decide the bunk vs single sleeping arrangements with the two of them already settled in?  I'm guessing it's whomever's side is replaced with the bunk probably gets the new setup.  what a mess!


----------



## poison ivy

carol-lamb said:


>



wow!  they don't look too sturdy.

This may be short lived if someone gets hurt.  

I am so sorry for your daughter.  I'm glad she's making the best of it, though.
What more can they do.

thanks so much for posting.


----------



## carol-lamb

poison ivy said:


> wow!  they don't look too sturdy.
> 
> This may be short lived if someone gets hurt.
> 
> I am so sorry for your daughter.  I'm glad she's making the best of it, though.
> What more can they do.
> 
> thanks so much for posting.



My daughter's college program ended in January so fortunately no bunk bed for her!  I'm not sure where she got the picture from.


----------



## mlaw

My daughter was notified that they are getting the bunk beds this week and it looks like she will be the one stuck with the bunk.  There is no word yet when more girls will be moved in.  She is very unhappy about this change but realizes there is nothing she can do about it.  At least she is in the bigger of the two bedrooms. What I really don't know is how two more girls will have room in the fridge.  DD already has almost no space so that will be interesting.


----------



## DCPmom2014

mlaw said:


> My daughter was notified that they are getting the bunk beds this week and it looks like she will be the one stuck with the bunk.  There is no word yet when more girls will be moved in.  She is very unhappy about this change but realizes there is nothing she can do about it.  At least she is in the bigger of the two bedrooms. What I really don't know is how two more girls will have room in the fridge.  DD already has almost no space so that will be interesting.



I am so glad we are hearing about this before my DD selects her housing preferences.  She is hoping for a one bedroom, two girls only situation.  It looks like Vista Way is the only complex WITHOUT bunks which is not her first choice.  I will be curious how many one bedrooms include a bunk bed.


----------



## mlaw

My understanding is that only the two bedrooms/4 students at Chatham are being converted to two bedrooms/6 students.  I think the important fact for the students to understand is that they are stating their preference but anything can change at any moment even once they have moved in.  Disney has the right to change the rules at anytime.  On a positive note, my DD reported that the new mattresses are 100% better and they were told that they will get a second fridge once they are assigned two more girls.  They were also given a Disney CP bag, mug and pen to make the change easier.


----------



## summertangerine

How soon after arrival do cast members have access to their passes for family and friends?  Is it right after their check in on arrival date, or do they have to wait a few days or weeks?


----------



## BobbyT

summertangerine said:


> How soon after arrival do cast members have access to their passes for family and friends?  Is it right after their check in on arrival date, or do they have to wait a few days or weeks?




you have to wait a few weeks for it to be mailed to you. Make sure you change your address on the hub as soon as you have access so it doesn't get mailed back home


----------



## poison ivy

summertangerine said:


> How soon after arrival do cast members have access to their passes for family and friends?  Is it right after their check in on arrival date, or do they have to wait a few days or weeks?



At least 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## summertangerine

poison ivy said:


> At least 4 to 6 weeks.



Thanks everyone, my son checks in May 27 and I'm trying to figure out a good time for our family to go back down to visit.  My daughter has to be back in school August 1, and my other son will be starting college in late August.  I didn't really want to go in July because it will be so hot, but that may be our only option unless we wait till fall break in October.


----------



## kanga5roos

They get their guest passes after they do Traditions. It can be up to a week after they first check in until they get to do Traditions, and then it can be 2 weeks or so until they get their passes.  Although, when my daughter checked in beginning of Feb., she got her passes fairly quickly - I'd say within a week after doing Traditions (and she did Traditions the Saturday after checking in on a Monday).  So I'd say think maybe 3 weeks - 4 weeks from check in to be extra safe.  But things change all the time!  They didn't mail them to her home address either, as we expected, even though that's the address she had on her profile. For many CP's this year, they were hand delivered directly to the Club House of their apartment complex.


----------



## tiggersmyguy

kanga5roos said:


> They get their guest passes after they do Traditions. It can be up to a week after they first check in until they get to do Traditions, and then it can be 2 weeks or so until they get their passes.  Although, when my daughter checked in beginning of Feb., she got her passes fairly quickly - I'd say within a week after doing Traditions (and she did Traditions the Saturday after checking in on a Monday).  So I'd say think maybe 3 weeks - 4 weeks from check in to be extra safe.  But things change all the time!  They didn't mail them to her home address either, as we expected, even though that's the address she had on her profile. For many CP's this year, they were hand delivered directly to the Club House of their apartment complex.



My daughter checked in Jan 20. Her passes were delivered to her apartment complex as well. However, her roommates were all notified that they had a package delivered.  For some reason, my daughter was not notified so she had no idea they were there.


----------



## BadDad

mlaw said:


> My understanding is that only the two bedrooms/4 students at Chatham are being converted to two bedrooms/6 students.  I think the important fact for the students to understand is that they are stating their preference but anything can change at any moment even once they have moved in.  Disney has the right to change the rules at anytime.  On a positive note, my DD reported that the new mattresses are 100% better and they were told that they will get a second fridge once they are assigned two more girls.  They were also given a Disney CP bag, mug and pen to make the change easier.



Room preference request is 50/50 (in order)
My D requested chatham, patterson, Vista way: got Chatham
My S requested chatham, patterson, commons: got vista way


----------



## mobish

summertangerine said:


> Thanks everyone, my son checks in May 27 and I'm trying to figure out a good time for our family to go back down to visit.  My daughter has to be back in school August 1, and my other son will be starting college in late August.  I didn't really want to go in July because it will be so hot, but that may be our only option unless we wait till fall break in October.



Magic Kingdom is usually blocked out in July on their Main Gate passes, at least it has been in the past.  Have her check if MK is a priority.


----------



## summertangerine

mobish said:


> Magic Kingdom is usually blocked out in July on their Main Gate passes, at least it has been in the past.  Have her check if MK is a priority.



So Magic Kingdom is usually blocked for the whole month of July?  What about the end of June?  Thanks everyone for the advice, I appreciate any tips we can get!


----------



## carol-lamb

We were at WDW around the middle of June last year and the MK was blocked out for CM Maingates. We spent the morning at DHS and decided to go to MK that night totally forgetting about the block out. My husband was the only one using one of our daughter's Maingates that day and they would not let him in. He wasn't about to buy a ticket for just a few hours so he was happy to go back to the resort and relax!  Luckily my son and I have annual passes so we don't have to use her maingates.


----------



## mobish

summertangerine said:


> So Magic Kingdom is usually blocked for the whole month of July?  What about the end of June?  Thanks everyone for the advice, I appreciate any tips we can get!



My guess is that June is the same.  June and July are the high volume months.


----------



## Praise2Him

MK is blocked from May 22 - July 31, except for 2 days - June 7 & 8.  
August block out dates haven't been released yet.


----------



## DCPmom2014

wow - can't believe how quiet it has been on this parent thread.  anyone else been overwhelmed helping their DD or DS get ready?  our DD checks in a week from tomorrow - May 19th.  I think the first check in day is tomorrow!!  We have been doing power shopping and just making list after list.  She was able to select her first, second and third choice for apartments.  First choice - 1BR at Chatham, second choice - 2BR at Vista Way, third choice - 1BR at Patterson.  Hoping for no bunkbeds.  That was actually a choice but she did not check it!

Good luck getting ready everyone!


----------



## carol-lamb

My daughter is not in the college program anymore (Spring '13 with two extensions), but she is getting ready to head back down Tuesday for the summer. She went seasonal in January. So once again we have bags of clothes, shoes, work backpack and boots, bedding, etc., waiting to be packed in her car. Another adventure begins!


----------



## DCPmom2014

carol-lamb said:


> My daughter is not in the college program anymore (Spring '13 with two extensions), but she is getting ready to head back down Tuesday for the summer. She went seasonal in January. So once again we have bags of clothes, shoes, work backpack and boots, bedding, etc., waiting to be packed in her car. Another adventure begins!





Good luck!  Where will she stay?  I wasn't sure how seasonal employees are handled in terms of accommodations.  I am sure my DD will extend and want to go seasonal!  But then again, she hasn't arrived yet so who knows!


----------



## carol-lamb

DCPmom2014 said:


> Good luck!  Where will she stay?  I wasn't sure how seasonal employees are handled in terms of accommodations.  I am sure my DD will extend and want to go seasonal!  But then again, she hasn't arrived yet so who knows!



She is lucky because her best friend from the program decided to stay in Florida. She rents an apartment with another girl. All three of them worked at safaris together. The other girl has since changed jobs and works at the Poly now but my daughter and her best friend are still at safaris. So my daughter will be staying with them. Hopefully they are all still friends by the end of summer!  My daughter has one more semester of school and wants to move down after graduation. The plan as of now is for the three of them to live together. They have some plan in the works about a new apartment but who knows if it will actually happen!

Regarding accommodations when you go seasonal. You are totally on your own as far as an apartment and transportation. Disney doesn't provide anything. 

Good luck to your daughter. My daughter had the time of her life and got a boyfriend too!  That's not who she is living with!  Her best friend is a girl. Just want to clarify that!  But her boyfriend is from Florida and also works at safaris.


----------



## Praise2Him

Praise2Him said:


> MK is blocked from May 22 - July 31, except for 2 days - June 7 & 8.
> August block out dates haven't been released yet.



August block out dates are up - August 1-8, 30 & 31.

Other parks for summer are:

Epcot - none

DHS - August 23

AK - Every Saturday from July 5 - August 9


----------



## DCPmom2014

Yikes!  DD just got her email from DORMS that says she is being placed in a triple occupancy room even when we checked that we did not want that option.  She is very bummed out but hopeful it will all work out.  Anybody else want to share how the bunkbeds are working out?  Are there extra dressers and night stands for that third person?


----------



## tiggersmyguy

DCPmom2014 said:


> Yikes!  DD just got her email from DORMS that says she is being placed in a triple occupancy room even when we checked that we did not want that option.  She is very bummed out but hopeful it will all work out.  Anybody else want to share how the bunkbeds are working out?  Are there extra dressers and night stands for that third person?



My DD is in Chatham currently. She is doing Spring Advantage until August. They moved the bunk beds into her 2 bedroom a few weeks ago. She is in the smaller of the 2 bedrooms, smaller closet and bathroom.  The night stands were removed when the bunks came and the single bed has drawers beneath it.  They have not gotten their 5th and 6th roommates yet. They did however get a 2nd refrigerator. That's the upside.


----------



## DCPmom2014

tiggersmyguy said:


> My DD is in Chatham currently. She is doing Spring Advantage until August. They moved the bunk beds into her 2 bedroom a few weeks ago. She is in the smaller of the 2 bedrooms, smaller closet and bathroom.  The night stands were removed when the bunks came and the single bed has drawers beneath it.  They have not gotten their 5th and 6th roommates yet. They did however get a 2nd refrigerator. That's the upside.



Glad to hear about the two refrigerators.  I told my DD to just embrace it and go with it.  Guess we were a bit surprised as their was a checkbox on her housing preference form that asked if you wanted to be placed in the value occupancy units (bunkbeds) and she said no.  She will be turning 22 in August and was willing to pay the more expensive rate for a 1BR two people.  I am thinking because she checked "I'm adventurous - place me with someone" that they took that to mean anything goes!  Live and learn!  Her move in date is May 19th!  Super exciting!  Who knows!  She may be joining your DD!


----------



## BadDad

My S is doing Spr Adv now.  He requested Chatham, Patterson, Commons (1 or 2 bedrooms) and got a 3 bedroom at Vista Way.

Then 3 weeks ago
He and 2 roommates were forced to go to other apts (2 guys were terminated 1 left - 3 remained)
When he arrived at the new apartment in Chatham.  There was a sign on his bunkbed "Suck my d---".  The current residents were not happy with the bunk bed.  

This is his second program (both QSFB) first at ESPN second at the Tragic Kingdom.  Loved the first one, hates the second.  Now he's BOH and closing.
So, if your kid loves it or hates it.  It depends on working and living.

PS: Plz no comments about "toughing it out" everyone's experience is different. His experiences were totally different and his work ethic and personality is the same.


----------



## DCPmom2014

BadDad said:


> My S is doing Spr Adv now.  He requested Chatham, Patterson, Commons (1 or 2 bedrooms) and got a 3 bedroom at Vista Way.
> 
> Then 3 weeks ago
> He and 2 roommates were forced to go to other apts (2 guys were terminated 1 left - 3 remained)
> When he arrived at the new apartment in Chatham.  There was a sign on his bunkbed "Suck my d---".  The current residents were not happy with the bunk bed.
> 
> This is his second program (both QSFB) first at ESPN second at the Tragic Kingdom.  Loved the first one, hates the second.  Now he's BOH and closing.
> So, if your kid loves it or hates it.  It depends on working and living.
> 
> PS: Plz no comments about "toughing it out" everyone's experience is different. His experiences were totally different and his work ethic and personality is the same.



Thanks for your honesty!  Good to know the good, bad and the ugly!!  My DD who will turn 22 in August was hoping for a non "dorm like" experience as she is older but I told her just "go with the flow" and see what happens!  We were willing to pay the most expensive housing option and she was even asked if she wanted the value/triple occupancy option and she said NO!  Why even ask???  Oh well...all part of life's journey!


----------



## stitchlovestink

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your honesty!  Good to know the good, bad and the ugly!!  My DD who will turn 22 in August was hoping for a non "dorm like" experience as she is older but I told her just "go with the flow" and see what happens!  We were willing to pay the most expensive housing option and she was even asked if she wanted the value/triple occupancy option and she said NO!  Why even ask???  Oh well...all part of life's journey!



I can tell you a very ugly story about a horrible manager who picked on CP kids!! But I won't do it on the open boards. You really want to know pm me. 

My other big suggestion would be make sure you check your mattress right away!!!!  Bed bug outbreaks do happen in these complexs.  So do scabies!!   

Don't get me wrong!! I think the CP has some wonderful benefits but it is not perfect!


----------



## ocalla

Wanting to make a visit to see DD during Thanksgiving and was curious about the CP discounts on resorts?  During that very busy week, how hard is it to get a certain resort?  Are there ever any deluxe resorts available?  She won't be arriving until August 4th, so I'm not sure how long it will take for her to be able to make the reservations for us.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mobish

ocalla said:


> Wanting to make a visit to see DD during Thanksgiving and was curious about the CP discounts on resorts?  During that very busy week, how hard is it to get a certain resort?  Are there ever any deluxe resorts available?  She won't be arriving until August 4th, so I'm not sure how long it will take for her to be able to make the reservations for us.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Difficult time to visit as there won't be many rooms in the CM discount pool of rooms 
and most days will be blocked out on their her Main Gate pass.


----------



## ocalla

*Mobish:*  The passes we will have already.  I wonder if I will have to split our stay?  

I'm just glad they don't block out the week for resort discounts


----------



## tiggersmyguy

ocalla said:


> Wanting to make a visit to see DD during Thanksgiving and was curious about the CP discounts on resorts?  During that very busy week, how hard is it to get a certain resort?  Are there ever any deluxe resorts available?  She won't be arriving until August 4th, so I'm not sure how long it will take for her to be able to make the reservations for us.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



We visited for Thanksgiving week a few years ago when my oldest DD did her 1st PI. We were able to stay at Yacht club club level at 60 % off since she stayed in the room with us.  We had a 50 % off that she booked when she first arrived in August. However, they offer Holiday discounts later in the fall and she was able to rebook us. It was our best stay ever!


----------



## TedMosby

ocalla said:


> Wanting to make a visit to see DD during Thanksgiving and was curious about the CP discounts on resorts?  During that very busy week, how hard is it to get a certain resort?  Are there ever any deluxe resorts available?  She won't be arriving until August 4th, so I'm not sure how long it will take for her to be able to make the reservations for us.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I did the College Program last fall and had no trouble booking a room for my family, but we stayed at Art of Animation and not a deluxe resort. It probably just depends, honestly. I don't remember Thanksgiving being particularly busy, it's more Christmas/New Years that would be an issue, but even then I also booked a room mid-December with no troubles.

She should be able to book the room as soon as she can access The Hub, which I believe is Traditions day. If not, it's during orientation which is shortly after. I'm not sure if you can book a room for November and then retroactively get the discount, but you can always cancel reservations so it might not be a bad idea to book the room ASAP and then try to get another reservation when the discount activates.


----------



## Traveliz

I don't think you will have any trouble.  We have gotten rooms over that time frame before (Christmas too) and we don't book way out (this is CM discount I am talking about).  Good luck.  Liz


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

tiggersmyguy said:


> We visited for Thanksgiving week a few years ago when my oldest DD did her 1st PI. We were able to stay at Yacht club club level at 60 % off since she stayed in the room with us.  We had a 50 % off that she booked when she first arrived in August. However, they offer Holiday discounts later in the fall and she was able to rebook us. It was our best stay ever!



Did your daughter take the week off or did she just come and go to work from hotel?  Was just wondering since we are trying to decide about going down.  Son's birthday is week of Thanksgiving but we weren't sure that we wanted to be down there that week.  Figured he would be working a lot that week.


----------



## Traveliz

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> Did your daughter take the week off or did she just come and go to work from hotel?  Was just wondering since we are trying to decide about going down.  Son's birthday is week of Thanksgiving but we weren't sure that we wanted to be down there that week.  Figured he would be working a lot that week.



My daughter always just left for work from the hotel (have to cover up the costume or not wear all of it to do that).  If you are going down the days before Thanksgiving it won't be as busy as after Thanksgiving.  It's hard to tell when they will be working honestly.  When my daughter was a CP she actually had off Thanksgiving and the day after off as her regular days off.

Liz


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Traveliz said:


> My daughter always just left for work from the hotel (have to cover up the costume or not wear all of it to do that).  If you are going down the days before Thanksgiving it won't be as busy as after Thanksgiving.  It's hard to tell when they will be working honestly.  When my daughter was a CP she actually had off Thanksgiving and the day after off as her regular days off.
> 
> Liz



We are pretty much not making any firm plans for a trip until he has been down there a while and we see how things are going.  But, I am a planner, so I have to get as much information beforehand as I can or my head will explode.  Not a pretty sight.


----------



## ocalla

tiggersmyguy said:


> We visited for Thanksgiving week a few years ago when my oldest DD did her 1st PI. We were able to stay at Yacht club club level at 60 % off since she stayed in the room with us.  We had a 50 % off that she booked when she first arrived in August. However, they offer Holiday discounts later in the fall and she was able to rebook us. It was our best stay ever!



I love hearing this!!!  I told DH to just be happy with what we are able to get!  We would BOTH LOVE either BC or YC.  It's our favorite place to stay!!


----------



## tiggersmyguy

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> Did your daughter take the week off or did she just come and go to work from hotel?  Was just wondering since we are trying to decide about going down.  Son's birthday is week of Thanksgiving but we ren't sure that we wanted to be down there that week.  Figured he would be working a lot that week.



It probably depends on what program and area your son is in. My daughter was doing an engineering professional internship, not the cp. She had to work days that week and she did have to work a few hours on Thanksgiving but we had gone down the Friday before Thanksgiving so she was off all weekend. My youngest DD is a current CP and we were just down visiting her for Mothers Day. She was able to take all but 2 days off while we in Orlando.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

tiggersmyguy said:


> It probably depends on what program and area your son is in. My daughter was doing an engineering professional internship, not the cp. She had to work days that week and she did have to work a few hours on Thanksgiving but we had gone down the Friday before Thanksgiving so she was off all weekend. My youngest DD is a current CP and we were just down visiting her for Mothers Day. She was able to take all but 2 days off while we in Orlando.



Thanks for the additional info.  I am a planner so it is hard for me to sit back and wait and see.  But, that is what I need to do in this instance.  I figure once he gets down there and learns more and gets settled in, we can make a more informed decision.  Who knows, he may be having so much fun  , he might not want us to come down.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Just returned late last night from getting my 21 year old DD settled into her new apartment - 2BR, 6 person at Chatham Square.  Definitely WAY MORE roommates than she wanted but hopeful that since they are 21-25 years old, that a certain level of maturity will be displayed by all!

Really looking forward to visiting a few times.  Mid October (taking my mom and son) for Halloween celebrations and Epcot Food and Wine Festival.  Also going back the week before Christmas.  Did some resort hopping yesterday and LOVE the Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge.  We have always stayed at the Shades of Green due to military discount.  Really hope we can try something new!!  But saw that the cheapest, normal rates during the holidays are $500 a night at those hotels - even at 50% off, that is WAY more than we are used to spending!

Hoping everyone else checking in for Fall Advantage has an easy time of it!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

DCPmom2014 said:


> Just returned late last night from getting my 21 year old DD settled into her new apartment - 2BR, 6 person at Chatham Square.  Definitely WAY MORE roommates than she wanted but hopeful that since they are 21-25 years old, that a certain level of maturity will be displayed by all!
> 
> Really looking forward to visiting a few times.  Mid October (taking my mom and son) for Halloween celebrations and Epcot Food and Wine Festival.  Also going back the week before Christmas.  Did some resort hopping yesterday and LOVE the Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge.  We have always stayed at the Shades of Green due to military discount.  Really hope we can try something new!!  But saw that the cheapest, normal rates during the holidays are $500 a night at those hotels - even at 50% off, that is WAY more than we are used to spending!
> 
> Hoping everyone else checking in for Fall Advantage has an easy time of it!



So exciting! I had a 6 person apartment at Patterson even though we only wanted 4 people. We ended up with two wonderful Australian roommates, so hope it turns out well!

My mom visited for our first Food & Wine, and Halloween Party (this was literally the best!), just book your resort asap to get the one you want. 



ocalla said:


> Wanting to make a visit to see DD during Thanksgiving and was curious about the CP discounts on resorts?  During that very busy week, how hard is it to get a certain resort?  Are there ever any deluxe resorts available?  She won't be arriving until August 4th, so I'm not sure how long it will take for her to be able to make the reservations for us.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!




Should not be a problem. My mom visited in October, November, and December. The first two were values and in December before coming home I booked Yacht and Beach Club around September. I'd just book them ASAP, there will be at least some hotels open closer to the time, maybe not the one  you specifically wanted.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Well, my DD has survived her first week in the DCP.  She had her first day "on the job" at Pizza Planet and said it was "long".  She is exhausted as many are so I am sure me pestering about checking the hub for resort reservations is not helping.  She said she is too busy and exhausted to even think about that.  

Does anyone know if parents can look into these things given our kids crazy work schedules?  If I call the resort, will they be able to tell me if there is a cast member discount available?  My son and his grandma want to visit her on July 6th and 7th.  They would like to stay someplace close to Disney Studios so in case our DD is working she wouldn't have far to travel.  We also want to stay a week from December 20-27 at the Wilderness Lodge.  Is it too early to look into that?

Any way, I guess I have to be patient and eventually she will check out the hub!!


----------



## ejcraft

DCPmom2014 said:


> Well, my DD has survived her first week in the DCP.  She had her first day "on the job" at Pizza Planet and said it was "long".  She is exhausted as many are so I am sure me pestering about checking the hub for resort reservations is not helping.  She said she is too busy and exhausted to even think about that.
> 
> Does anyone know if parents can look into these things given our kids crazy work schedules?  If I call the resort, will they be able to tell me if there is a cast member discount available?  My son and his grandma want to visit her on July 6th and 7th.  They would like to stay someplace close to Disney Studios so in case our DD is working she wouldn't have far to travel.  We also want to stay a week from December 20-27 at the Wilderness Lodge.  Is it too early to look into that?
> 
> Any way, I guess I have to be patient and eventually she will check out the hub!!



just have your daughter give you her sign in to the hub, that was how I did it last yr


----------



## jenniy122

ejcraft said:


> just have your daughter give you her sign in to the hub, that was how I did it last yr



good way to get termed. i wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## BadDad

jenniy122 said:


> good way to get termed. i wouldn't suggest it.


True. The Hub is only for cast members.

I had to give my CP my credit card info over the phone.


----------



## TwoAtDisney

Our DGD had Traditions on Friday.  Instructions re: Hub access was that it can only be accessed via the puters in the dorms' computer room, not on individual puters.  She got a lot of info & could be mistaken, but this is what she understood.


----------



## TwoAtDisney

Gdaughter checked in on Monday 5/19 - 8am - Fall Advantage.  She planned to checkin, then NOT ride the bus to Casting & instead drive to apartment & claim a non-top bunk bed & then drive to Casting.  Best plans & all of that - riding the bus to Casting was mandatory.  DH, I, & DD (DGD's mother) went with her to checkin - including waiting during the Casting trip she took.  We were there 3 hours - no food provided, but there was a pay for food truck.  I don't drink coffee so I don't remember if free coffee was provided.  We enjoyed chatting with the other parents, families, & friends.  The weather was good that day - not too Florida hot.  Shade was provided.  A tour of a "model" Vista Way apartment was given, but we declinied since she had already texted us that she got Chatham.    

Upon her return from Casting to Vista Way, we drove to her Chatham 2 bedroom (her first choice) apartment.  Only beds left were the 2 top bunks & 1 lower bunk - she was thrilled to grab the lower bunk bed!  

She likes her roommates & is thrilled that everyone there leaves the thermostat at 72 degrees (lowest it will go!).  She didn't take a lot of clothes & stuff, so she has enough space for everything.  She went to Walmart & bought a floor fan & a few other things.  Also bought a small & cheap computer table - fits in the empty space in the living room behind the couch - she brought her desktop, laptop, tablet, & smart phone (desktop because she is a "gamer", but I don't think she will have much time for that!).  She's not into TV, but her bedroom-roommate brought one.  She brought her coffee pot from home - don't know how many others were added to the kitchen!

We emptied her car into her apartment space & then went to lunch, with Walmart trip afterwards.  Back to the apartment with the Walmart treasures.  Enjoyed meeting the roommates & their families.

Oops - Edit - Had drug testing on Tuesday.  Didn't take long so we enjoyed family time.  

Had Welcome Session on Wednesday - took about 2 hours.  Covered dorm & apartment complex rules & info.

Thursday free.  

Traditions on Fri. 2pm - lasted will 9pm.  Included a "10 minute power walk thru MK in the 95 degree heat!" - her words!  She loved seeing the "corridors".  Discovered no fridge provided for cast members sack lunches.  She plans to take something not requiring refrigeration & then  check out the cafeteria food & time required.  She discovered that her job will be in MK Tomorrowland, but not which attraction(s).

Sat & Sun free.  Her Mom left on Wed. to go back to work & we left on Sun.

She has 2 or 3 "Orientations" (is that key word for training?) this week.  Haven't talked with her yet about these.

Her BIG concern now is hoping to get an inside job.  She's really worried about making it thru the summer heat without getting sick, because she definitely plans to stay, hopes to extend if can't get into the Professional Intern Program.

She is excited about this adventure & we are excited for her.


----------



## carol-lamb

BadDad said:


> True. The Hub is only for cast members.
> 
> I had to give my CP my credit card info over the phone.



No way would I as a parent go on the Hub. I would never take the chance, especially with what seems to be Disney's zero tolerance policy. I always give my daughter my credit card number too and she makes the reservation.


----------



## carol-lamb

TwoAtDisney said:


> Our DGD had Traditions on Friday.  Instructions re: Hub access was that it can only be accessed via the puters in the dorms' computer room, not on individual puters.  She got a lot of info & could be mistaken, but this is what she understood.



I don't think so.  You don't even have to live in Disney housing when you are in the College Program and you have to be able to access the Hub.


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

Our son reported on the 19th as well.  He arrived right at 8:00 (his assigned window was 8-9).  He was immediately directed over to another section of the Vista Way complex while we mingled with other parents and grandparents.  There was complimentary coffee, and a station where you could write your participant a special wish to be delivered to them a few days later. By 9:00 he was on the bus to casting.  We then took the opportunity to head to Wal-Mart (a quick and easy trip).  At 10:45 he texted saying that he was on a bus back to Vista Way. He's a lifeguard and was assigned to the All Star resorts for now.  I guess by 11:45 we were moving him into a two-bedroom, six person apartment at Chatham.  I tell you what, he was one excited 18-year-old.  In fact, he's still walking on air.  Last Friday, he texted that he wakes up early every morning and tries to go back to sleep but can't "because I'm too excited to be down here".  We left on Tuesday morning, but so far so good with his roommates.  One is really big on Facebook and that's been a great way for us to stay somewhat up-to-date.  Traditions for him was also on Friday afternoon.  I haven't yet asked about the hub or the MK tour -- I need to do that.  This week he's been in training, and says it's a lot more rigorous that the Red Cross certification he obtained when he was 16. He's been at MK twice, and raved about the new Mine Train coaster. Obviously, he's eager to start work and to begin receiving a full paycheck.  I've told him that at some point there will be some grueling stretches of long hot days, and to remember that fall and winter are incredible times to be at Disney.  His first class doesn't start for another week or two, so for now it's just getting acclimated to everything. One last thing - if anyone needs a suggestion on where to stay when dropping off their son or daughter, we loved the Hilton Grand Vacation Suites on International Drive.  It basically sits directly between (and within easy walking distance of) an upscale outlet mall, some good restaurants, a Publix supermarket, and Chatham/Patterson apartments (though there isn't direct access to the apartments). Without the availability of CP discounts, we decided to forego the parks and just spend a few days by the pool with our son.  For once Dad made a good choice.


----------



## DCPmom2014

TwoAtDisney said:


> Gdaughter checked in on Monday 5/19 - 8am - Fall Advantage.  She planned to checkin, then NOT ride the bus to Casting & instead drive to apartment & claim a non-top bunk bed & then drive to Casting.  Best plans & all of that - riding the bus to Casting was mandatory.  DH, I, & DD (DGD's mother) went with her to checkin - including waiting during the Casting trip she took.  We were there 3 hours - no food provided, but there was a pay for food truck.  I don't drink coffee so I don't remember if free coffee was provided.  We enjoyed chatting with the other parents, families, & friends.  The weather was good that day - not too Florida hot.  Shade was provided.  A tour of a "model" Vista Way apartment was given, but we declinied since she had already texted us that she got Chatham.
> 
> Upon her return from Casting to Vista Way, we drove to her Chatham 2 bedroom (her first choice) apartment.  Only beds left were the 2 top bunks & 1 lower bunk - she was thrilled to grab the lower bunk bed!
> 
> She likes her roommates & is thrilled that everyone there leaves the thermostat at 72 degrees (lowest it will go!).  She didn't take a lot of clothes & stuff, so she has enough space for everything.  She went to Walmart & bought a floor fan & a few other things.  Also bought a small & cheap computer table - fits in the empty space in the living room behind the couch - she brought her desktop, laptop, tablet, & smart phone (desktop because she is a "gamer", but I don't think she will have much time for that!).  She's not into TV, but her bedroom-roommate brought one.  She brought her coffee pot from home - don't know how many others were added to the kitchen!
> 
> We emptied her car into her apartment space & then went to lunch, with Walmart trip afterwards.  Back to the apartment with the Walmart treasures.  Enjoyed meeting the roommates & their families.
> 
> Oops - Edit - Had drug testing on Tuesday.  Didn't take long so we enjoyed family time.
> 
> Had Welcome Session on Wednesday - took about 2 hours.  Covered dorm & apartment complex rules & info.
> 
> Thursday free.
> 
> Traditions on Fri. 2pm - lasted will 9pm.  Included a "10 minute power walk thru MK in the 95 degree heat!" - her words!  She loved seeing the "corridors".  Discovered no fridge provided for cast members sack lunches.  She plans to take something not requiring refrigeration & then  check out the cafeteria food & time required.  She discovered that her job will be in MK Tomorrowland, but not which attraction(s).
> 
> Sat & Sun free.  Her Mom left on Wed. to go back to work & we left on Sun.
> 
> She has 2 or 3 "Orientations" (is that key word for training?) this week.  Haven't talked with her yet about these.
> 
> Her BIG concern now is hoping to get an inside job.  She's really worried about making it thru the summer heat without getting sick, because she definitely plans to stay, hopes to extend if can't get into the Professional Intern Program.
> 
> She is excited about this adventure & we are excited for her.



Hey there!  I wonder if your DGD is my DD's roommate!  She is also in 2 BR at Chatham - 6 total!  My daughter is Katie from Ohio.  I know that she has a roommate from Indiana!  I remember a girl saying she was planning to buy a small desk!   I was there along with her grandparents (who live two hours away in Venice FL and can be up there at the drop of the hat if the girls need anything)!  My DD is working an inside job at Disney Studios - Pizza Planet!!  Already having a blast - two full days on the job but had yesterday and today off.  Spent yesterday with her roommates at the Animal Kingdom and the Studios - ended the night seeing Fantasmic!!

So happy for the girls and pray this is terrific experience for all!!


----------



## Traveliz

TwoAtDisney said:


> Our DGD had Traditions on Friday.  Instructions re: Hub access was that it can only be accessed via the puters in the dorms' computer room, not on individual puters.  She got a lot of info & could be mistaken, but this is what she understood.



That is definitely not true unless something for CPs has changed recently. She can probably even access it from her phone (if she has a smartphone).  That said there are parts of The Hub that can o  be accessed from Disney computers but for the most part anything a CM or CP needs to do through the hub can be done on any computer.

Liz


----------



## DCPmom2014

carol-lamb said:


> No way would I as a parent go on the Hub. I would never take the chance, especially with what seems to be Disney's zero tolerance policy. I always give my daughter my credit card number too and she makes the reservation.



Yes.  Totally understand.  I would never jeopardize anything!  Actually talked to my DD today and said she would "try" to find time to check things out!  Just wish we could call the resorts directly and ask if they are offering a cast member discount for the dates we want then let the cast member actually do the offically reserving through the hub.  Guess I have to be patient!


----------



## stitchlovestink

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Yes.  Totally understand.  I would never jeopardize anything!  Actually talked to my DD today and said she would "try" to find time to check things out!  Just wish we could call the resorts directly and ask if they are offering a cast member discount for the dates we want then let the cast member actually do the offically reserving through the hub.  Guess I have to be patient!



There is also a phone number that the CMs can call but again has to be the CM. 
The problem is the resorts don't know what is available.  And whenever you call the resort's phone number, your call is really being sent to a call center. This is true even for phone calls made to the front desk of your hotel from your hotel room.... the call is leaving the hotel and being redirected to a call center. The only way to get a hold of the actual hotel is thru their back office and they protect those phone numbers pretty carefully. But that would not be of use because the hotel is not in control of these things. We have had to stand in the lobby and call to make adjustments to our reservations at times because the hotel could not make those changes.   

Patience Grasshopper!


----------



## TwoAtDisney

DCPmom2014 said:


> Hey there!  I wonder if your DGD is my DD's roommate!  She is also in 2 BR at Chatham - 6 total!  My daughter is Katie from Ohio.  I know that she has a roommate from Indiana!  I remember a girl saying she was planning to buy a small desk!   I was there along with her grandparents (who live two hours away in Venice FL and can be up there at the drop of the hat if the girls need anything)!  My DD is working an inside job at Disney Studios - Pizza Planet!!  Already having a blast - two full days on the job but had yesterday and today off.  Spent yesterday with her roommates at the Animal Kingdom and the Studios - ended the night seeing Fantasmic!!
> 
> So happy for the girls and pray this is terrific experience for all!!



I'm sure they are roomies!  I remember the Grandma from Venice.  It's a small world!  Happy for Katie that she got an inside job.  I'm still waiting to hear about my DGD's job.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Has anyone else heard from their child that there feet are killing them?  My daughter has flat feet and the black tennis shoes they gave to her for her quick serve job don't have enough support.  Can anyone recommend good inserts and where she can purchase them?

Thanks.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

DCPmom2014 said:


> Has anyone else heard from their child that there feet are killing them?  My daughter has flat feet and the black tennis shoes they gave to her for her quick serve job don't have enough support.  Can anyone recommend good inserts and where she can purchase them?
> 
> Thanks.



My son has flat feet as well.  He can not wear any type of flat shoe for long period of time.  Used to make him mad in junior high because the in style tennis shoes at the time were all flat soled and he couldn't wear them.  I wish I could buy his shoes and inserts ahead of time but he will be in QSFB so he will be getting assigned his shoes by Disney.


----------



## bethp1968

My DD is QSFB also and she uses Dr. Scholls inserts  Massaging Gel Work insoles.  Walmart has them.  She goes through a pair every. 4-6 weeks.  She has wide feet and the shoes they provide are not comfortable and she says these insoles help alot!


----------



## Summertime

I ended up getting my daughter sneakers at The Walking Company.  They may have inserts too.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Does anyone know the summer black out dates for cast members to get their family/friends in?  My in laws and son are going to be visiting my DD on July 6-8.  I'm pretty sure I read that MK is blacked out but didn't know about the other parks.


----------



## Praise2Him

MK - June 9-30, July 1-31, Aug. 1-8, 30-31

Epcot - None

DHS - June 6-8, Aug. 23

DAK - Every Saturday from July 5 - August 9


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> MK - June 9-30, July 1-31, Aug. 1-8, 30-31
> 
> Epcot - None
> 
> DHS - June 6-8, Aug. 23
> 
> DAK - Every Saturday from July 5 - August 9



Thank you so much!  Looks like they will be fine for DHS but need to buy a one day ticket for MK!  

Now I'm waiting for the black out dates for December!!!  We are going to be visiting her December 20-27


----------



## DCPmom2014

Anyone know if CP participants can get discount tickets to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party?  I want to take my mom in mid October.


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes they can but only for certain dates, which this year are only in September.


----------



## DianeV

Can anyone check and see if there are any hotel and/or dining discounts listed for Aug 17-23 time period yet?  My daughter doesn't check in until 8/18 so we obviously cannot have her make reservations for us and her friend checked in about a week ago but hasn't had time to figure out the Hub yet

thanks for any help!


----------



## mlaw

I was actually just talking to my daughter last night about summer discounts.  If I remember right the new discounts that just came out only went to mid August.  There is always a 50% discount on rooms if the cast member stays in the room with you.  My husband is going to pick up my daughter early August and the discount for them just increased to 60%.  This is resulting in a great price for the cabins at Fort Wilderness.  The dining discount for that time, however, is still $48 a day so they will not be doing the dining plan.


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes the 60% only goes through Aug. 16 as of now. The $48.99 dining is the regular plan. Quick service is $33.99 but dining plans are only available when the 60% discount comes out. The regular 40/50% is for room only.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hello   I hope you don't mind me posting on here, I'm not actually a college program parent, but rather an older sister of someone starting the program tomorrow!

My teenage brother will be working in quick service and beverage - but won't know where exactly until he starts. 

For those of you who have family members already there - do they tend to work really long shifts everyday? Are we able to visit him where he is working or is that a real no-no?  Will he have a regular shift pattern so that we can plan in times to get together, or is it very changeable?

We are half-siblings (I am 22 years his senior) and we don't get to see each other very often as we are from totally different parts of the world, (he's from the US and I'm from the UK) so it was fantastic news when we heard he would be in WDW at the same time as our vacation, and I'm very much looking forward to meeting up - but I wanted to check with you guys as to how realistic it is that we will see much of him?

I don't want to put too much pressure on him to see us, and don't want to bombard him with all these questions - as I'm sure he has enough to think about with the program starting tomorrow - it's just all very exciting - finally having a family member working with The Mouse - my childhood dream!

Many thanks for any help


----------



## Traveliz

amystevekai&#8782 said:


> Hello   I hope you don't mind me posting on here, I'm not actually a college program parent, but rather an older sister of someone starting the program tomorrow!
> 
> My teenage brother will be working in quick service and beverage - but won't know where exactly until he starts.
> 
> For those of you who have family members already there - do they tend to work really long shifts everyday? Are we able to visit him where he is working or is that a real no-no?  Will he have a regular shift pattern so that we can plan in times to get together, or is it very changeable?
> 
> *They may work really long shifts; it varies.  It would be very hard to visit him where he is working as they are really busy all of the time while at work.  He will likely not have a regular shift pattern however he will know about two weeks ahead of time what his hours are and you can figure out when you can get to gether then.  Hopefully he will have one to two days off while you are there and you can spend those times together.  He will be able to get into the parks for free so he can catch up with you.  Additionally if he is working nights he could visit with you in the morning and then get to his work from the parks.  It will be easier to figure out all of this once you know where he is located and then know his scheudle*
> 
> We are half-siblings (I am 22 years his senior) and we don't get to see each other very often as we are from totally different parts of the world, (he's from the US and I'm from the UK) so it was fantastic news when we heard he would be in WDW at the same time as our vacation, and I'm very much looking forward to meeting up - but I wanted to check with you guys as to how realistic it is that we will see much of him?
> 
> I don't want to put too much pressure on him to see us, and don't want to bombard him with all these questions - as I'm sure he has enough to think about with the program starting tomorrow - it's just all very exciting - finally having a family member working with The Mouse - my childhood dream!
> 
> Many thanks for any help


 

Hope you have a great trip!

Liz


----------



## bethp1968

My DD works in QSFB in Hollywood Studios.   She had a class on Monday and Tuesdays so those were here days off while she was taking classes.  She has continued to have those days off even after classes were done.  She usually works Wednesdays - Sundays and last week had 43 hours.    He could also request off or switch shifts with someone.  When we visited DD a few weeks ago, she got off Friday and Saturday, but did have to work on Sunday, plus she already had Monday off so we did get to spend time with her.  We did see her at work on Sunday, but just to wave "hi" and grab a quick picture

Have a great trip


----------



## ::Snow_White::

amystevekai&#8782 said:


> Hello   I hope you don't mind me posting on here, I'm not actually a college program parent, but rather an older sister of someone starting the program tomorrow!
> 
> My teenage brother will be working in quick service and beverage - but won't know where exactly until he starts.
> 
> For those of you who have family members already there - do they tend to work really long shifts everyday? Are we able to visit him where he is working or is that a real no-no?  Will he have a regular shift pattern so that we can plan in times to get together, or is it very changeable?
> 
> We are half-siblings (I am 22 years his senior) and we don't get to see each other very often as we are from totally different parts of the world, (he's from the US and I'm from the UK) so it was fantastic news when we heard he would be in WDW at the same time as our vacation, and I'm very much looking forward to meeting up - but I wanted to check with you guys as to how realistic it is that we will see much of him?
> 
> I don't want to put too much pressure on him to see us, and don't want to bombard him with all these questions - as I'm sure he has enough to think about with the program starting tomorrow - it's just all very exciting - finally having a family member working with The Mouse - my childhood dream!
> 
> Many thanks for any help



In Merch our shifts were 6-8 hours typically. During holiday they were more of 8-14 hour days, but depending on when you visit, they probably won't be working that much. In QSFB it's unlikely you'll be able to visit for more than a minute or two because of how busy it is.

Also if he requests early enough, he can take off an entire week (depending on his need for money) or give away his shifts to fellow coworkers. You can also trade longer shifts for shorter ones or different times of days. Just have him ask for personal days off rather than the regular. This will ensure he gets more than his normal 2 days off rather than just switching the regular ones around (if approved). 

If he does take an entire week off, his rent will be taken out of the next week's check.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Does anyone know if cast members get resort discounts the week before Christmas?  We are planning to visit our DD the week of December 20-27.  We would love to stay in the Wilderness Lodge.  Also, do maingate passes work that week?

Thanks.  Just trying to do some advance planning.


----------



## Praise2Him

DCPmom2014 said:


> Does anyone know if cast members get resort discounts the week before Christmas?  We are planning to visit our DD the week of December 20-27.  We would love to stay in the Wilderness Lodge.  Also, do maingate passes work that week?
> 
> Thanks.  Just trying to do some advance planning.



I'm pretty sure resort discounts are available but are probably limited so I'd book as soon as possible.

Last year's block out dates for maingates were:

MK
Friday, December 6th & Saturday, December 7th
Friday, December 13th & Saturday, December 14th
Friday, December 20th  Tuesday, December 31st
Wednesday, January 1st  Saturday, January 4th

Epcot
Monday, December 23rd  Tuesday, December 31st

DHS
Monday, December 23rd  Tuesday, December 31st
Wednesday, January 1st  Saturday, January 4th

AK
Monday, December 23rd  Monday, December 30th
Wednesday, January 1st  Saturday, January 4th


----------



## reesecup

Hello! This has probably been answered before but I have not gotten through all the pages so please forgive me for repetition. BUT, I know the cast members will get 6 days (3 people each) for family or friends to get in free but after those are used, can they still at least get a discount on tickets? And if so, what is the discount usually? And also, say if we, as family, got 3 free day tickets but wanted to add on 2 additional ones, would it go by the days you already have on the tickets or do they charge the full price for what would be the first day? (this of course, if there is no discount offered). Thanks!



Also...sorry...but we are planning on being there either Dec. 5 or 6th for a week. Should she go ahead and ask off for days now or does she need to wait? Will it be hard getting off during this time?


----------



## Praise2Him

reesecup said:


> Hello! This has probably been answered before but I have not gotten through all the pages so please forgive me for repetition. BUT, I know the cast members will get 6 days (3 people each) for family or friends to get in free but after those are used, can they still at least get a discount on tickets? And if so, what is the discount usually?
> 
> And also, say if we, as family, got 3 free day tickets but wanted to add on 2 additional ones, would it go by the days you already have on the tickets or do they charge the full price for what would be the first day? (this of course, if there is no discount offered). Thanks!
> 
> Also...sorry...but we are planning on being there either Dec. 5 or 6th for a week. Should she go ahead and ask off for days now or does she need to wait? Will it be hard getting off during this time?



Yes, CMs can get a discount of 10% on 1,2,3,4 or 5 day tickets.

To clarify, the guest tickets the CM has aren't tied to any particular person, so any additional tickets would have to be a totally new ticket.

As for days off, the earlier she asks, the better. It depends on where she works as to the difficulty of getting off. If she's scheduled to work, she can always try to give away her shift.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Praise2Him said:
			
		

> Yes, CMs can get a discount of 10% on 1,2,3,4 or 5 day tickets.
> 
> To clarify, the guest tickets the CM has aren't tied to any particular person, so any additional tickets would have to be a totally new ticket.
> 
> As for days off, the earlier she asks, the better. It depends on where she works as to the difficulty of getting off. If she's scheduled to work, she can always try to give away her shift.


I don't think that is fully correct. I am fairly certain my Daughter could have gotten me a discount on an AP too but I did better buying mine with the discounts I used. I recall doing the math.    I also believe you could buy the 6 and 7 day but not positive on the 10. That was last year though. Sometimes the website doesn't show all the options that you can actually buy when you are there in person.   
And also keep in mind the CM has to buy these tickets at the Company D store (they absolutely cannot be bought at a park gate) so they have to buy them when Company D is open. And the CM must pay for the tickets with cash or a credit card bearing the CM'S name. Trying to pay for them with someone else's credit card is a HUGE NO NO!    HTH


----------



## reesecup

Thank you both! Stitchlovestink, I'm confused on what you are saying about the 6 and 7 day and the 10th? 

The reason I'm asking this, is because our dd was so excited and told some family members she would be able to get them in. Well.....our family (myself, her dad and her brother) will more than likely use most of the 6 tickets when we go down for early Dec. (well, our ds might use one since he will only be about 2 hours away from her). So, there goes all 6 days. Didn't know if we could offer the family members the discount she could get for them (with her buying them). I also wanted to go down around October. I wish they got more tickets but thankful for what they are getting so don't want to sound ungrateful!  I was asking about consecutive days because I know the first three days of parks are the most expensive. Thanks for your input! (both of you)


----------



## DCPmom2014

Planning a trip to take my mom and son to the MNSSHP and Food & Wine Festival mid October.  We were hoping our DD could use her maingate pass to get us in.  Are there black out dates during that time?


----------



## reesecup

DCPmom2014 said:


> Planning a trip to take my mom and son to the MNSSHP and Food & Wine Festival mid October.  We were hoping our DD could use her maingate pass to get us in.  Are there black out dates during that time?



That's when I would like to go too. Have never been able to make it to Food and  Wine or Halloween time! We have always gone around Christmas time. I would like to know if there are usually black out dates as well for that time. I was thinking I saw a link where they were not but I'm not sure!


----------



## DCPmom2014

reesecup said:


> That's when I would like to go too. Have never been able to make it to Food and  Wine or Halloween time! We have always gone around Christmas time. I would like to know if there are usually black out dates as well for that time. I was thinking I saw a link where they were not but I'm not sure!



I am so thankful for Disboards as my DD has been crazy busy working at DHS and hasn't been able to check the Hub for anything - black out dates, hotel discounts, etc.  Really wish they would give parents our own Hub access!!  Oh well...hoping on her day off this week she can check things out!


----------



## Praise2Him

stitchlovestink said:


> I don't think that is fully correct. I am fairly certain my Daughter could have gotten me a discount on an AP too but I did better buying mine with the discounts I used. I recall doing the math.    I also believe you could buy the 6 and 7 day but not positive on the 10. That was last year though. Sometimes the website doesn't show all the options that you can actually buy when you are there in person.
> And also keep in mind the CM has to buy these tickets at the Company D store (they absolutely cannot be bought at a park gate) so they have to buy them when Company D is open. And the CM must pay for the tickets with cash or a credit card bearing the CM'S name. Trying to pay for them with someone else's credit card is a HUGE NO NO!    HTH



Yes, CMs can buy APs with their discount. I just didn't mention it because the PP didn't mention APs.

The discount is only 10%, so very possibly a better discount can be found using other companies. I know we used Undercover Tourist years ago, but I haven't checked lately so I'm not sure of their prices.

In the past there were longer day ticket options available but they discontinued those (I think last year), so now the only options are 1-5 days or AP.

Yes, the CM must use their own credit card (or cash) to pay for the tickets, and they must be purchased at Company D, not at the gates. However, they can also be purchased over the phone and either mailed to the recipient or picked up at Will Call.



DCPmom2014 said:


> Planning a trip to take my mom and son to the MNSSHP and Food & Wine Festival mid October.  We were hoping our DD could use her maingate pass to get us in.  Are there black out dates during that time?



2014 Block Out Dates have only been released through August as of now. Here were last year's October dates for reference:

2013 Block Out Dates
MK
Friday, October 4th
Saturday, October 5th
Friday, October 11th
Saturday, October 12th
Friday, October 18th
Saturday, October 19th
Friday, October 25th
Saturday, October 26th

Epcot, DHS, DAK - None



DCPmom2014 said:


> I am so thankful for Disboards as my DD has been crazy busy working at DHS and hasn't been able to check the Hub for anything - black out dates, hotel discounts, etc.  Really wish they would give parents our own Hub access!!  Oh well...hoping on her day off this week she can check things out!



My DD did the CP in 2010 so that's why I'm subscribed to this thread. Now I'm a Seasonal CM and I'm happy to help anyone with questions like this, so feel free to ask.


----------



## reesecup

Thank you, Lisa! I'm surprised there were not any for EPCOT for October last year. That's great news because I/we will be mostly interested in EPCOT for Food and Wine and could go a day during the week maybe for Halloween to MK.


----------



## stitchlovestink

reesecup said:
			
		

> Thank you both! Stitchlovestink, I'm confused on what you are saying about the 6 and 7 day and the 10th?
> 
> The reason I'm asking this, is because our dd was so excited and told some family members she would be able to get them in. Well.....our family (myself, her dad and her brother) will more than likely use most of the 6 tickets when we go down for early Dec. (well, our ds might use one since he will only be about 2 hours away from her). So, there goes all 6 days. Didn't know if we could offer the family members the discount she could get for them (with her buying them). I also wanted to go down around October. I wish they got more tickets but thankful for what they are getting so don't want to sound ungrateful!  I was asking about consecutive days because I know the first three days of parks are the most expensive. Thanks for your input! (both of you)



I was referring to the length of a purchased ticket. I thought you were asking about buying discounted tickets through your daughter/son. I was saying last year they did have the option to buy a 6 or 7 day ticket at Company D but I could not remember if there was an option for a 10 day one.  But it seems that they have done away with that option this year.  Oh well... sorry for confusing you when I was just trying to help!


----------



## reesecup

stitchlovestink said:


> I was referring to the length of a purchased ticket. I thought you were asking about buying discounted tickets through your daughter/son. I was saying last year they did have the option to buy a 6 or 7 day ticket at Company D but I could not remember if there was an option for a 10 day one.  But it seems that they have done away with that option this year.  Oh well... sorry for confusing you when I was just trying to help!



Oh, no! It's completely fine. I just was not sure what you were talking about. I wish they did have a 10 day ticket!! Thanks so much for trying to help.

Does anyone know if there is ever the chance that other students may not use all of their 6 days and we might could might possibly get more that way? I know that would be a shot in the dark.


----------



## stitchlovestink

reesecup said:
			
		

> Oh, no! It's completely fine. I just was not sure what you were talking about. I wish they did have a 10 day ticket!! Thanks so much for trying to help.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is ever the chance that other students may not use all of their 6 days and we might could might possibly get more that way? I know that would be a shot in the dark.



You could ask her if she has any friends who might not be using theirs, but they are not allowed to 'sell' them... AND However herein lies the BIGGER issue.  They are told that they are RESPONSIBLE for the people that they let into the parks on those passes. If you bring family in, then you are allowed to leave them. If you bring OTHER GUESTS in, technically the CM is really NOT supposed to leave them in the parks unattended.  The CM is responsible for them and if there is any problem....well that CM has just put their job on the line.  KWIM?  So for the most part CMs are pretty hesitant to take that risk.


----------



## reesecup

stitchlovestink said:


> You could ask her if she has any friends who might not be using theirs, but they are not allowed to 'sell' them... AND However herein lies the BIGGER issue.  They are told that they are RESPONSIBLE for the people that they let into the parks on those passes. If you bring family in, then you are allowed to leave them. If you bring OTHER GUESTS in, technically the CM is really NOT supposed to leave them in the parks unattended.  The CM is responsible for them and if there is any problem....well that CM has just put their job on the line.  KWIM?  So for the most part CMs are pretty hesitant to take that risk.



Oh, ok. I certainly would not want to get someone in trouble. I just thought maybe they would be allowed to do that. Thanks for the information!


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> Yes, CMs can buy APs with their discount. I just didn't mention it because the PP didn't mention APs.
> 
> The discount is only 10%, so very possibly a better discount can be found using other companies. I know we used Undercover Tourist years ago, but I haven't checked lately so I'm not sure of their prices.
> 
> In the past there were longer day ticket options available but they discontinued those (I think last year), so now the only options are 1-5 days or AP.
> 
> Yes, the CM must use their own credit card (or cash) to pay for the tickets, and they must be purchased at Company D, not at the gates. However, they can also be purchased over the phone and either mailed to the recipient or picked up at Will Call.
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 Block Out Dates have only been released through August as of now. Here were last year's October dates for reference:
> 
> 2013 Block Out Dates
> MK
> Friday, October 4th
> Saturday, October 5th
> Friday, October 11th
> Saturday, October 12th
> Friday, October 18th
> Saturday, October 19th
> Friday, October 25th
> Saturday, October 26th
> 
> Epcot, DHS, DAK - None
> 
> 
> 
> My DD did the CP in 2010 so that's why I'm subscribed to this thread. Now I'm a Seasonal CM and I'm happy to help anyone with questions like this, so feel free to ask.



Thanks.  We are planning to go Sunday October 12 - Monday October 13 (MNSSHP on Monday night) - doesn't look like we will be blocked out of any parks those two days.  I want my mom to experience as much as she can!


----------



## MichelleVW

I just went ahead and bought me and my other daughter an AP so we can go visit CP daughter whenever we want.  I don't want the hassle of dealing with black out dates and her having to come in with us.  It's been nice this week since she's busy with check in and I'm heading to the parks every day!


----------



## reesecup

MichelleVW said:


> I just went ahead and bought me and my other daughter an AP so we can go visit CP daughter whenever we want.  I don't want the hassle of dealing with black out dates and her having to come in with us.  It's been nice this week since she's busy with check in and I'm heading to the parks every day!





May I ask how much an AP is with the discount? Or did you not use a discount? We went in Jan. of this year and I could kick myself for not going ahead and getting AP's then.


----------



## MichelleVW

reesecup said:


> May I ask how much an AP is with the discount? Or did you not use a discount? We went in Jan. of this year and I could kick myself for not going ahead and getting AP's then.



We're DVC so my pass was $530 after tax.  I have been using the military discount for the past few trips I've taken...but after realizing how many times I went and how "cheap" the DVC AP is I could kick myself!!  I just didn't realize how many times I was going to be going!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

MichelleVW said:
			
		

> We're DVC so my pass was $530 after tax.  I have been using the military discount for the past few trips I've taken...but after realizing how many times I went and how "cheap" the DVC AP is I could kick myself!!  I just didn't realize how many times I was going to be going!!


Wow! I bought a FL resident AP that I used in 2012/ 2013 and I paid $389 incl tax.  Prices just Keep going up and up!
But honestly I think it was a wise investment.  I commuted from MD to visit DD and ended up spending 38 nights at the hotel using her CM discount.  Some trips when I was paying $51 (final price) per night, it cost me just as much to fly back/forth as it did for a 5 night stay! LOL.  
I figured out at one point I had 77 nights at WDW & on DCL in under 18 months. Love those great discounts!!


----------



## dnswalker

Hey, guys I need some advice. We dropped our daughter off Monday for her DCP and she has been sick every since. She hasn't been able to drink or eat much of anything due to nausea. Nerves and homesick, I'm sure. Anyway, her traditions are today and she is so weak she is afraid she is going to faint during the touring part of her trip. We called our insurance on call nurse hotline last night and the advised her to have clear liquids only until she got her appetite back. I'm not sure that is going to give her the energy she needs. I would say she is suffering from dehydration. Is there anyone she can talk to about her fears and not feeling well? Like an advisor or counselor?  Would it be possible to change her traditions?  I know it is late in the arrival seasons and not sure there are even anymore scheduled. I hope you all can help. I'm becoming a nervous wreck!!!


----------



## khancock

She can go to the Disney Service Center.  She should have info in the documents she received at check in.  I believe it is at Vista Way.


----------



## reesecup

MichelleVW said:


> We're DVC so my pass was $530 after tax.  I have been using the military discount for the past few trips I've taken...but after realizing how many times I went and how "cheap" the DVC AP is I could kick myself!!  I just didn't realize how many times I was going to be going!!



Man, it's times like this, I wish we had never sold our DVC. I need to check in to how much an AP is without the discount. I was thinking though, since our ds will be a full-time student in Florida, will he be eligible for the Florida resident discount?


----------



## reesecup

dnswalker said:


> Hey, guys I need some advice. We dropped our daughter off Monday for her DCP and she has been sick every since. She hasn't been able to drink or eat much of anything due to nausea. Nerves and homesick, I'm sure. Anyway, her traditions are today and she is so weak she is afraid she is going to faint during the touring part of her trip. We called our insurance on call nurse hotline last night and the advised her to have clear liquids only until she got her appetite back. I'm not sure that is going to give her the energy she needs. I would say she is suffering from dehydration. Is there anyone she can talk to about her fears and not feeling well? Like an advisor or counselor?  Would it be possible to change her traditions?  I know it is late in the arrival seasons and not sure there are even anymore scheduled. I hope you all can help. I'm becoming a nervous wreck!!!





I hope your daughter gets to feeling better soon! I'm sorry I can't help you with your question but I'm sure someone can. I hope our DD does ok when she moves in on the 11th but she has been living 4 hours away for the past 2 years, so I think/hope she will adjust ok. Hope she feels better soon and you can feel better about it all!


----------



## MichelleVW

Hope your daughter is feeling better!!  I was in the Air Force and felt sick the entire first week of basic...it was rough!!!  

My daughter has been living so far from home for so long that this isn't a big stress for her.  Plus being a military brat she's used to moving a lot.

She's doing traditions this morning and as soon as she's done I'm meeting her at Animal Kingdom..it's her favorite park and she wants it to be the first place she goes!!!


----------



## Traveliz

reesecup said:


> Man, it's times like this, I wish we had never sold our DVC. I need to check in to how much an AP is without the discount. I was thinking though, since our ds will be a full-time student in Florida, will he be eligible for the Florida resident discount?



College student IDs are no longer allowed but there are other criteria that might work...a checking account with a FL address, rent booklet.  If he is in student housing though it might not work.  Check the page with the FL proof page and see if something will work there.

Liz


----------



## reesecup

Traveliz said:


> College student IDs are no longer allowed but there are other criteria that might work...a checking account with a FL address, rent booklet.  If he is in student housing though it might not work.  Check the page with the FL proof page and see if something will work there.
> 
> Liz



Thank you! Ugggh! He will be rooming with a good friend whose family owns the house but it does not have his name on it or anything. I thought maybe we got it figured out. Well, still searching on trying to save some after using using the given 6.


----------



## bethp1968

As for the FL resident discount - must be a Florida resident and show proof (drivers license, etc...) in order to activate them.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/florida-residents/validation-requirements 

Living in the DCP apartments does not make them a "florida resident" for the purposes of this discount.


----------



## bethp1968

reesecup said:


> Thank you! Ugggh! He will be rooming with a good friend whose family owns the house but it does not have his name on it or anything. I thought maybe we got it figured out. Well, still searching on trying to save some after using using the given 6.



The CP's do get a 10% discount on tickets purchased by them.  I also use undercovertourist.com - sign up for their newsletters and each month one will be emailed to you with a link to discount tix.  (They are an authorized ticket seller and their ticket prices include tax, so it is cheaper than purchasing direct from Disney)


----------



## reesecup

bethp1968 said:


> The CP's do get a 10% discount on tickets purchased by them.  I also use undercovertourist.com - sign up for their newsletters and each month one will be emailed to you with a link to discount tix.  (They are an authorized ticket seller and their ticket prices include tax, so it is cheaper than purchasing direct from Disney)



I'm sorry for the confusion. Our DD is the one who will be the CP. Our son, however, will be moving to Florida to attend Ringling College or Art & Design, so he is the one I was actually asking about. His roommate's parents own the home in Florida.


----------



## dnswalker

Thanks for all the replies, everyone.  I will have her check out that Disney Service Center.  The handbook and planner she received on the first day are both messed up with pages missing, out of order and repeats.  Maybe she can get that resolved there too.  There may be information she is missing that would be helpful to her.  I though I had read on DCP website about them having folks to talk to, but now I can't seem to find it.  Maybe that is the Service Center people.  

She said she had a good morning in class that it was fun and the instruction was enthusiastic.  As soon as she got back to the room, she said she started feeling poorly again. I had her get a Sprite and eat some toast to give her something in her belly.  If she can make it through traditions this afternoon, hopefully she will be on the mend.  She told me she wanted to come home this morning and I had to put my foot down and tell her no.  It nearly broke my heart, but her dad spent four days driving her car from CA so she would have it, and we are not turning around and doing that again before she even gets started. 

Thanks for all your support.  It really means a lot to me.


----------



## MichelleVW

Is this her first time this far away from home?


----------



## BadDad

dnswalker said:


> Thanks for all the replies, everyone.  I will have her check out that Disney Service Center.  The handbook and planner she received on the first day are both messed up with pages missing, out of order and repeats.  Maybe she can get that resolved there too.  There may be information she is missing that would be helpful to her.  I though I had read on DCP website about them having folks to talk to, but now I can't seem to find it.  Maybe that is the Service Center people.
> 
> She said she had a good morning in class that it was fun and the instruction was enthusiastic.  As soon as she got back to the room, she said she started feeling poorly again. I had her get a Sprite and eat some toast to give her something in her belly.  If she can make it through traditions this afternoon, hopefully she will be on the mend.  She told me she wanted to come home this morning and I had to put my foot down and tell her no.  It nearly broke my heart, but her dad spent four days driving her car from CA so she would have it, and we are not turning around and doing that again before she even gets started.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.  It really means a lot to me.



At first program, my S20, had bad roommates, switched rooms, better roommates - good role/FOH.  Stayed the entire program

Second program: Bad role, bad hours (closing at MK), BOH. He decided to end his program after 4 months.  Took the bus home.  (I told: if he left, I was not picking him up)

If she is miserable (and some roles aren't worth staying) IMHO: Have her give it a month then decide.  Of course, she's your child not mine. There's no one size fits all!


----------



## MichelleVW

Just got a text from my daughter!!  She is going to be working Toy Story Midway Mania!!! When she got Hollywood Studios that's what she wanted!!  Can't wait to come back in Aug and see her at work!!!


----------



## mccreel

I have a question about sun shade regulations at the DCP.  My son has emailed to ask their rules on sunshades because he was looking into transitions lenses when he gets his eyes checked.  Does anyone know if transitions are allowed?  I have read that if you wear sunshades your eyes have to be visible and they have to be removed when talking to a guest.  Have not been able to find anything about transition lenses.
Thanks in advance


----------



## DCPmom2014

stitchlovestink said:


> Wow! I bought a FL resident AP that I used in 2012/ 2013 and I paid $389 incl tax.  Prices just Keep going up and up!
> But honestly I think it was a wise investment.  I commuted from MD to visit DD and ended up spending 38 nights at the hotel using her CM discount.  Some trips when I was paying $51 (final price) per night, it cost me just as much to fly back/forth as it did for a 5 night stay! LOL.
> I figured out at one point I had 77 nights at WDW & on DCL in under 18 months. Love those great discounts!!



Wow!  $51 a night?  I can't get my DD to check the Hub - she is too busy, the internet is slow, etc.  Planning a visit with my mom on October 11-14 and one again with the entire family on December 20-27.  We always take advantage of military discount tickets and the Shades of Green resort but were so excited about staying somewhere different.  Anyone have a child I can adopt who can check the Hub for me for those dates?  I probably ask my DD every other day but she is working a ton and is too exhausted at night!!


----------



## DianeV

I'm in the same situation kinda.  My daughter is checking in and we plan on staying a little bit so its 8/17-23. Her friend is already down there and hasn't been able to check much for us.

Can anyone check for me? LOL  I just need prices for a preferred room at Pop, Caribbean Bch or Coronado Springs if available. 2 people.  

How do you/ or her know when the discount is better? She doesn't seem to sure about it when she did try to look once


----------



## Jenny-Rebecca

DianeV said:


> I'm in the same situation kinda.  My daughter is checking in and we plan on staying a little bit so its 8/17-23. Her friend is already down there and hasn't been able to check much for us.
> 
> Can anyone check for me? LOL  I just need prices for a preferred room at Pop, Caribbean Bch or Coronado Springs if available. 2 people.
> 
> How do you/ or her know when the discount is better? She doesn't seem to sure about it when she did try to look once



There is usually information on special limited-time discounts on the same page as the link to make room reservations. I believe there is a summer special running now until August 16.  The cm usually has to call to get the prices for the special discounts as there is typically a specific code for the deal.


----------



## Praise2Him

DCPmom2014 said:


> Wow!  $51 a night?  I can't get my DD to check the Hub - she is too busy, the internet is slow, etc.  Planning a visit with my mom on October 11-14 and one again with the entire family on December 20-27.  We always take advantage of military discount tickets and the Shades of Green resort but were so excited about staying somewhere different.  Anyone have a child I can adopt who can check the Hub for me for those dates?  I probably ask my DD every other day but she is working a ton and is too exhausted at night!!





DianeV said:


> I'm in the same situation kinda.  My daughter is checking in and we plan on staying a little bit so its 8/17-23. Her friend is already down there and hasn't been able to check much for us.
> 
> Can anyone check for me? LOL  I just need prices for a preferred room at Pop, Caribbean Bch or Coronado Springs if available. 2 people.
> 
> How do you/ or her know when the discount is better? She doesn't seem to sure about it when she did try to look once



I can check for both of you this afternoon. DCPmom I just need resort & number of guests.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> I can check for both of you this afternoon. DCPmom I just need resort & number of guests.



Thank you so much!!  Not really sure what resort- hoping for something close to where my DD works (DHS) in case we need to drive her to work but open to other places as well.  If you have a recommendation, that would be great.  There will be 4 of us (myself, my mom, my 17 year old son and my DCP DD).  Check in on October 11, check out on October 14 - we have been spoiled at the Shades of Green for the past 10 years ($130 per night).  So I guess something in that price range!  What are your thoughts?


----------



## DianeV

That would be awesome, thanks so much!!!




Praise2Him said:


> I can check for both of you this afternoon. DCPmom I just need resort & number of guests.


----------



## Praise2Him

DianeV said:


> I'm in the same situation kinda.  My daughter is checking in and we plan on staying a little bit so its 8/17-23. Her friend is already down there and hasn't been able to check much for us.
> 
> Can anyone check for me? LOL  I just need prices for a preferred room at Pop, Caribbean Bch or Coronado Springs if available. 2 people.
> 
> How do you/ or her know when the discount is better? She doesn't seem to sure about it when she did try to look once



Pop is not available.
CBR - $585 standard room
CSR - $602 standard room

Although, if you're going for her check in, she won't be able to get the discount for you. CMs don't get Hub access until training. Her friend could get the Friends & Family discount though (40%).


----------



## Praise2Him

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thank you so much!!  Not really sure what resort- hoping for something close to where my DD works (DHS) in case we need to drive her to work but open to other places as well.  If you have a recommendation, that would be great.  There will be 4 of us (myself, my mom, my 17 year old son and my DCP DD).  Check in on October 11, check out on October 14 - we have been spoiled at the Shades of Green for the past 10 years ($130 per night).  So I guess something in that price range!  What are your thoughts?



No values are available.
CBR - $384 standard
CSR - $384 standard
SSR - $624 deluxe studio
AKL - $716 standard

CB & CS have other categories available at higher prices.


----------



## MichelleVW

My daughter just booked an Art of Animation suite for me, her and her sister for Aug 15-20 for $789 I think total.

She almost had a heart attack since that was the price with the discount lol!


----------



## dnswalker

Thanks for all the input, folks!  My DD21 is doing much better.  She finally started her job and has been busy.  That seems to be keeping her mind off of being homesick.  She has started eating better and staying hydrated.  I think a stern talk from her mother (me) reminding her that quitting is not an option when you make a commitment and helping her remember how excited she was in the months leading up to this amazing opportunity helped.  She seems to be in her element now!!!  
Thank goodness, Momma was about to lose it!!!


----------



## DianeV

Yeah we were planning on her friend booking for us. Right now we have a preferred room at Pop that I booked through Orbitz for $559

Are the rates you listed at 40% off or?  I am assuming the special rates are only available until 8/16 still? (of course) and it was mentioned that when it shows up that she will actually need to call for price?

We really prefer the preferred rooms for the locations. I see you posted rates for standard. Does that mean its all that's available?






Praise2Him said:


> Pop is not available.
> CBR - $585 standard room
> CSR - $602 standard room
> 
> Although, if you're going for her check in, she won't be able to get the discount for you. CMs don't get Hub access until training. Her friend could get the Friends & Family discount though (40%).


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> No values are available.
> CBR - $384 standard
> CSR - $384 standard
> SSR - $624 deluxe studio
> AKL - $716 standard
> 
> CB & CS have other categories available at higher prices.



Thanks for the info.  Can I assume these are 50% off since our daughter will be checking in with us?  Never stayed at the Caribbean Beach Resort so that looks like a good option.


----------



## reesecup

dnswalker said:


> Thanks for all the input, folks!  My DD21 is doing much better.  She finally started her job and has been busy.  That seems to be keeping her mind off of being homesick.  She has started eating better and staying hydrated.  I think a stern talk from her mother (me) reminding her that quitting is not an option when you make a commitment and helping her remember how excited she was in the months leading up to this amazing opportunity helped.  She seems to be in her element now!!!
> Thank goodness, Momma was about to lose it!!!




That's great news!! It is so hard to decide what to do when they are miserable! But, they really do have to give it a chance. My dd did not like her job too much in the beginning but she stayed with it and loves it now and hopes she can return to it in the spring when she gets back from Disney. I have a feeling we may run into an issue with my dd when she goes to Disney. We are a very close knit family but we will visit some and our ds will be close by and will probably get that way (or maybe she will be able to go see him when she has a couple of days off). He will be in Sarasota. What job did your dd get? I can't remember if you said already.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hi all

Just wanted to apologise to Traveliz, bethp1968 & ::snow white:: - thank you all for your replies to my post, I read them all and just realised I didn't thank you for taking the time to reply -  most rude of me - so sorry!

But thank you - they were really helpful. My brother started work on a food cart at the entrance to World Showcase yesterday


----------



## Praise2Him

DianeV said:


> Yeah we were planning on her friend booking for us. Right now we have a preferred room at Pop that I booked through Orbitz for $559
> 
> Are the rates you listed at 40% off or?  I am assuming the special rates are only available until 8/16 still? (of course) and it was mentioned that when it shows up that she will actually need to call for price?
> 
> We really prefer the preferred rooms for the locations. I see you posted rates for standard. Does that mean its all that's available?





DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks for the info.  Can I assume these are 50% off since our daughter will be checking in with us?  Never stayed at the Caribbean Beach Resort so that looks like a good option.



I PM'd you both, so as not to clutter up this thread.


----------



## dnswalker

reesecup said:


> That's great news!! It is so hard to decide what to do when they are miserable! But, they really do have to give it a chance. My dd did not like her job too much in the beginning but she stayed with it and loves it now and hopes she can return to it in the spring when she gets back from Disney. I have a feeling we may run into an issue with my dd when she goes to Disney. We are a very close knit family but we will visit some and our ds will be close by and will probably get that way (or maybe she will be able to go see him when she has a couple of days off). He will be in Sarasota. What job did your dd get? I can't remember if you said already.



My DD is working at the Electric Umbrella.  She is not really jazzed about it because they have her working in the back of the house cooking even though her paperwork says she is supposed to be front of the house.  Apparently they train them in all positions so they have more flexibility with the scheduling.  I hope this is the case.  She is a very sociable, bright, cheery person and being stuck behind the scenes will make her miserable.  She is holding on to the hope that once she gets to the front and they see how well she interacts with guests, they will see that is the best place for her.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## bethp1968

amystevekai&#8782 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to apologise to Traveliz, bethp1968 & ::snow white:: - thank you all for your replies to my post, I read them all and just realised I didn't thank you for taking the time to reply -  most rude of me - so sorry!
> 
> But thank you - they were really helpful. My brother started work on a food cart at the entrance to World Showcase yesterday


 
No problem  Hope your brother in enjoying his time.  My DD will find out by the end of the week if she got her extension and if so, will be staying until January.  She loves it that much


----------



## dizagain

dnswalker said:


> My DD is working at the Electric Umbrella.  She is not really jazzed about it because they have her working in the back of the house cooking even though her paperwork says she is supposed to be front of the house.  Apparently they train them in all positions so they have more flexibility with the scheduling.  I hope this is the case.  She is a very sociable, bright, cheery person and being stuck behind the scenes will make her miserable.  She is holding on to the hope that once she gets to the front and they see how well she interacts with guests, they will see that is the best place for her.  Fingers crossed!



My D is at Sunset Ranch Market in Studios.  There are 4 or 5 different places she is being trained.  Her first night was spent washing dishes and cooking burgers and fries.  She was so upset! She was in tears on break.  Since then she has spent time in 3 kitchens but also worked registers and food presentation. They were over-staffed one day and she got to greet customers with a Mickey hand- she loved that!  Hopefully your DD will get to try front areas soon.  These first few weeks are so hard no matter what.  Mine did say she now appreciates how hard it is and that many people wash dishes for a living! That is an awesome lesson for all of our kids to learn-I keep reminding  mine that she is at least washing dishes at Disney!


----------



## bethp1968

dizagain said:


> My D is at Sunset Ranch Market in Studios.  There are 4 or 5 different places she is being trained.  Her first night was spent washing dishes and cooking burgers and fries.  She was so upset! She was in tears on break.  Since then she has spent time in 3 kitchens but also worked registers and food presentation. They were over-staffed one day and she got to greet customers with a Mickey hand- she loved that!  Hopefully your DD will get to try front areas soon.  These first few weeks are so hard no matter what.  Mine did say she now appreciates how hard it is and that many people wash dishes for a living! That is an awesome lesson for all of our kids to learn-I keep reminding  mine that she is at least washing dishes at Disney!


What is your daughters name?  My DD works on Sunset also.  At Rosies, Scoops, Starring Rolls, .  She has been trained on all the positions, but is usually the expediter.  She loves it there and has applied for extension (which would keep here as a CP until Jan). and full/part time.


----------



## DCPmom2014

dnswalker said:


> My DD is working at the Electric Umbrella.  She is not really jazzed about it because they have her working in the back of the house cooking even though her paperwork says she is supposed to be front of the house.  Apparently they train them in all positions so they have more flexibility with the scheduling.  I hope this is the case.  She is a very sociable, bright, cheery person and being stuck behind the scenes will make her miserable.  She is holding on to the hope that once she gets to the front and they see how well she interacts with guests, they will see that is the best place for her.  Fingers crossed!



My advice would be to give it time.  My daughter is working at DHS at Pizza Planet.  She was trained in all things - behind and front of house.  They have been putting her mostly in front of house as she is really good at guest interaction (major is special ed so she is terrific with any special needs kids).  I am sure they will see that at the Electric Umbrella soon!  Only downside for my daughter is that her feet are KILLING her when working the register for 10 straight hours.  Hoping when the inlaws visit in July they take her to the Good Feet store for some custom inserts.  She has flat feet (diagnosed) and needs something more than the Walmart inserts.


----------



## reesecup

HOpe someone can answer this because my daughter and I are trying to figure it out for sure. 

She said she has to move out on Jan. 5th from the Fall regular program. I asked her if it is definite ON or BY.. Do they give you a few days to get moved out? Or is it just one day that all the students move out...on the 5th? Thanks


Also, so I was kind of excited because we will be there for the taping of the Christmas parade but now I'm guessing the MK will be a blackout date for those taping days. Does anyone know for sure? 

Really leaning toward getting an AP but hate to do that when we get the 6 days free.


----------



## flea1267

reesecup said:


> HOpe someone can answer this because my daughter and I are trying to figure it out for sure.
> 
> She said she has to move out on Jan. 5th from the Fall regular program. I asked her if it is definite ON or BY.. Do they give you a few days to get moved out? Or is it just one day that all the students move out...on the 5th? Thanks********
> 
> They have to be moved completely out by the date they give you.  My daughter did the college program (best thing ever, she loved it!) and we had to have her completely OUT by the date they gave her.


----------



## reesecup

flea1267 said:


> reesecup said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOpe someone can answer this because my daughter and I are trying to figure it out for sure.
> 
> She said she has to move out on Jan. 5th from the Fall regular program. I asked her if it is definite ON or BY.. Do they give you a few days to get moved out? Or is it just one day that all the students move out...on the 5th? Thanks********
> 
> They have to be moved completely out by the date they give you.  My daughter did the college program (best thing ever, she loved it!) and we had to have her completely OUT by the date they gave her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, she could possibly move out before the 5th, then? Just wondering what will be the earliest she will be able to or if it comes down to when they have her scheduled to work.
Click to expand...


----------



## flea1267

reesecup said:


> flea1267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she could possibly move out before the 5th, then? Just wondering what will be the earliest she will be able to or if it comes down to when they have her scheduled to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can move out anytime she wants to or has the time to....she is just responsible for her rent until that date and has to be out by that date..but she can move out whenever she wants to based on her work schedule
Click to expand...


----------



## reesecup

flea1267 said:


> reesecup said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can move out anytime she wants to or has the time to....she is just responsible for her rent until that date and has to be out by that date..but she can move out whenever she wants to based on her work schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! We are just trying to get some plans figured out. I'm sure they will all be working at least through the new year since it is the busiest time but this does help in that maybe she can move out within a few days earlier of the 5th date. I sure hope she likes it. She got Full Service Food and Beverage. I've heard mostly good things but have heard some bad things too. I know she would love getting a character dining location but she will take what she gets. We can't wait to find out what it is!
> 
> Also, if anyone could answer this, I would appreciate it as well. We will be in Sarasota moving our son in at Ringling College. Should we plan to drive on up the night before she checks in? I'm guessing that may be wise since they are saying they need to be at check in very early. We had thought about just driving up from Sarasota but we would have to leave extremely early and are worried we might get caught in traffic or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## flea1267

My DD LOVED her program!!!  To this day, she's 26 now, she was down there 6 years ago - and she still calls it the best time of her life .  She made life long friends who have become like family to us - in fact when we are there next month we are visiting with several of them 

She learned lots of valuable life lessons, like a good strong work ethic, how to deal with the public, how to always be at work on time, she loved the diversity of your fellow cast members.  

It was a wonderful experience - Jennie worked doing Attractions, she was at Dinosaur in Animal Kingdom.

Best of luck to her and if you think about it, let us know what location she gets to work in.


----------



## dizagain

bethp1968 said:


> What is your daughters name?  My DD works on Sunset also.  At Rosies, Scoops, Starring Rolls, .  She has been trained on all the positions, but is usually the expediter.  She loves it there and has applied for extension (which would keep here as a CP until Jan). and full/part time.



My daughter's name is Hayley from UT Chattanooga.... She is starting her second week of training tomorrow.  She will be there until January!


----------



## DCPmom2014

Does anyone know if there are blackout days in December for the maingate passes?  My DH, DS and I are visiting our daughter December 20-27 and would like to go into the parks for a few days that week.

thanks


----------



## Praise2Him

Block out dates have only been released through August as of right now. Below are the block out dates from last year. This year should be fairly similar.



Praise2Him said:


> Last year's block out dates for maingates were:
> 
> MK
> Friday, December 6th & Saturday, December 7th
> Friday, December 13th & Saturday, December 14th
> Friday, December 20th  Tuesday, December 31st
> Wednesday, January 1st  Saturday, January 4th
> 
> Epcot
> Monday, December 23rd  Tuesday, December 31st
> 
> DHS
> Monday, December 23rd  Tuesday, December 31st
> Wednesday, January 1st  Saturday, January 4th
> 
> AK
> Monday, December 23rd  Monday, December 30th
> Wednesday, January 1st  Saturday, January 4th


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> Block out dates have only been released through August as of right now. Below are the block out dates from last year. This year should be fairly similar.



Thanks.  Doesn't look like visiting over the holidays is going to work!  Am assuming getting a resort using her discount will be next to impossible as well


----------



## mccreel

mccreel said:


> I have a question about sun shade regulations at the DCP.  My son has emailed to ask their rules on sunshades because he was looking into transitions lenses when he gets his eyes checked.  Does anyone know if transitions are allowed?  I have read that if you wear sunshades your eyes have to be visible and they have to be removed when talking to a guest.  Have not been able to find anything about transition lenses.
> Thanks in advance



Wow, no one answered?  My son starts the program Aug 4 and is extremely nervous he will get something wrong.  He has been practicing his shaving because up till now he has been using an electric razor and is not used to a blade razor. He will be working attractions but he does not know which one. He has already made friends with someone on facebook for a roomate so at least he will know 1 person already when he gets there.  He is 21 and a Marketing major.
Just asked the sun glasses question because his eyes are extremely sensitive to the sun. We have already planned to make a couple of trips, one over Thanksgiving that is for his birthday as well, it is on the 29th.  And a couple days over Christmas. Any incite or advice for him while in the program is really appreciated.  Thanks again.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

mccreel said:


> Wow, no one answered?  My son starts the program Aug 4 and is extremely nervous he will get something wrong.  He has been practicing his shaving because up till now he has been using an electric razor and is not used to a blade razor. He will be working attractions but he does not know which one. He has already made friends with someone on facebook for a roomate so at least he will know 1 person already when he gets there.  He is 21 and a Marketing major.
> Just asked the sun glasses question because his eyes are extremely sensitive to the sun. We have already planned to make a couple of trips, one over Thanksgiving that is for his birthday as well, it is on the 29th.  And a couple days over Christmas. Any incite or advice for him while in the program is really appreciated.  Thanks again.



My son checks in on August 11.  He needs to wear sunglasses in the sun as well.  He can get migraines if he goes too long in the bright sun without sunglasses.  He has prescription sunglasses.  He also has contacts and several regular sunglasses.  Hopefully, we have all bases covered.


----------



## mccreel

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> My son checks in on August 11.  He needs to wear sunglasses in the sun as well.  He can get migraines if he goes too long in the bright sun without sunglasses.  He has prescription sunglasses.  He also has contacts and several regular sunglasses.  Hopefully, we have all bases covered.


My son was thinking about getting transition lenses but my husband had them once.......once.  He hated them.  They of course do not get dark when driving because the windshield takes the hit and not enough uv comes through to change the glasses, his didn't get very dark at all, and when they got cold they would sometimes change.  He just went for new glasses so he will look at the attachable ones he can snap on and off his frames.  He was told as long as they can see his eyes, they can not be mirrored or pitch black like some raybans.  And if they are talking to anyone specific for any amount of time they are supposed to take them off anyway. They also said for glasses, and I guess this goes for sun glasses as well, no name on the side that stands out.  So no logo's, designer names, etc.  It's hard to find glasses anymore that does not have a name stamped on them but there are some where it is just stamped and no color difference so it does not stand out.  It can't be one that is flashy, or stands out in any way.  
Is your son already freaking?  At first mine was "This is like a dream, I can't believe it." Now he is "What if I mess up." etc  I told him he'll do fine. But also told him that he could have a great manager or get one that he does not like at all.  It does not matter, he has to learn to work with anyone because any job is like that.  I also told him if he gets an attraction he is not crazy over, he still has to give it his all.  I have worked many jobs I absolutely hated getting up and going in to. (production line)  It's a job and it is not always fun.  He wants to eventually do marketing for the Disney company so hopefully this will give him at least a chance. He is taking a Disney marketing type class while he is there and will eventually try for an internship.
What is your son going to be working?


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

mccreel said:


> My son was thinking about getting transition lenses but my husband had them once.......once.  He hated them.  They of course do not get dark when driving because the windshield takes the hit and not enough uv comes through to change the glasses, his didn't get very dark at all, and when they got cold they would sometimes change.  He just went for new glasses so he will look at the attachable ones he can snap on and off his frames.  He was told as long as they can see his eyes, they can not be mirrored or pitch black like some raybans.  And if they are talking to anyone specific for any amount of time they are supposed to take them off anyway. They also said for glasses, and I guess this goes for sun glasses as well, no name on the side that stands out.  So no logo's, designer names, etc.  It's hard to find glasses anymore that does not have a name stamped on them but there are some where it is just stamped and no color difference so it does not stand out.  It can't be one that is flashy, or stands out in any way.
> Is your son already freaking?  At first mine was "This is like a dream, I can't believe it." Now he is "What if I mess up." etc  I told him he'll do fine. But also told him that he could have a great manager or get one that he does not like at all.  It does not matter, he has to learn to work with anyone because any job is like that.  I also told him if he gets an attraction he is not crazy over, he still has to give it his all.  I have worked many jobs I absolutely hated getting up and going in to. (production line)  It's a job and it is not always fun.  He wants to eventually do marketing for the Disney company so hopefully this will give him at least a chance. He is taking a Disney marketing type class while he is there and will eventually try for an internship.
> What is your son going to be working?



He will be doing Quick Service Food and Beverage.  It wasn't his first choice of roles, but he seems to be OK with it.  He seemed more excited when he was first accepted.  He is hoping to get assigned to either EPCOT or one of the resorts.  He has 'met' all of his potential roomates online.  He seems more excited about that part, probably because he goes to school in our hometown, so this will be his version of going away to school.  One of his potential roomates ended up being a cousin of someone he went to high school with.  

He talks more about what he will be doing on his off time than he does about the program.  But, he is starting to get back into the excitement phase because we are starting the prep work for going down now.  He got his own coffee maker for Easter, I went and got him new pillows, I took his car in yesterday to get it serviced so that it can make the trip down.  I think it is becoming reality again.  He is taking two summer classes so that is taking up some of his time.  He quit working after summer started so that he could concentrate on his two classes and leave his free time to spend with his friends before he goes.  

He hasn't started freaking out yet, but I think that is because he is the type of kid that doesn't start freaking out until the very end.  I am expecting that to come out after we get down there.  We are driving him down from central IL.  He and I will be in his car, my wife and her sister will be in ours.  We had originally planned on only staying a few days to help him get settled in and then heading back.  But, because of the type of kid he is, we decided to stay the entire week.  We will help him move in and do a grocery run.  After that, my wife, her sister and I plan on lounging beside the pool at our resort, going to Universal Studios to check out the Harry Potter stuff, and taking it easy for the rest of the week.  If he needs us, he can reach us.  If not, we will all three be rested for the trip home.


----------



## reesecup

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> My son checks in on August 11.  He needs to wear sunglasses in the sun as well.  He can get migraines if he goes too long in the bright sun without sunglasses.  He has prescription sunglasses.  He also has contacts and several regular sunglasses.  Hopefully, we have all bases covered.





Our daughter checks in on Aug. 11th also!  I hope she will like what she gets assigned as well. I'm more concerned about the hours they may get. She is more of a morning person so I'm afraid she may get very late hours. She will be in FSFB. She just finished 2 summer classes and just started one more. She did it in hopes that she will be able to stay on track with graduation. She is taking one while down there. I'm guessing they work with them on their schedule so they can do that?! And I understood from her school that she will get credit for it so that's great. I think it will be a great class. Anyway, we will be there bright and early on the 11th! Not sure where we will stay the night before. We will be driving up from Sarasota, Fl from helping get our son moved in to college. Also, not sure whether to stay the night of the 11th. I figured they will be keeping them very busy but would love to see her at the end of the day if we are able.


----------



## Traveliz

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks.  Doesn't look like visiting over the holidays is going to work!  Am assuming getting a resort using her discount will be next to impossible as well



There will be discounts available.  She needs to check earlier rather than later to secure something and then when they get their Holiday discount package with the offers she should probably call in and check if there is something better either resort wiise or price wise.  If she does that when the holiday discount comes out you should be happy.

We have even gotten last minute discounts that week.

Liz


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

reesecup said:


> Our daughter checks in on Aug. 11th also!  I hope she will like what she gets assigned as well. I'm more concerned about the hours they may get. She is more of a morning person so I'm afraid she may get very late hours. She will be in FSFB. She just finished 2 summer classes and just started one more. She did it in hopes that she will be able to stay on track with graduation. She is taking one while down there. I'm guessing they work with them on their schedule so they can do that?! And I understood from her school that she will get credit for it so that's great. I think it will be a great class. Anyway, we will be there bright and early on the 11th! Not sure where we will stay the night before. We will be driving up from Sarasota, Fl from helping get our son moved in to college. Also, not sure whether to stay the night of the 11th. I figured they will be keeping them very busy but would love to see her at the end of the day if we are able.



From what I heard, if you are taking a class, you just have to let them know, now I am not sure who 'them' is, and they will make sure that your work schedule accomodates the class.  My son isn't taking any classes while there and he isn't using the internship for any college credit.  He could have, but it wouldn't have helped in his major so I didn't feel the need to pay the tuition for the credit that wasn't going to help him.

He has actually done his first two years at our community college.  His two summer classes are the last and he will have his associates degree.  The program he did ensures that when he enters Illinois State University, which is where he will be going, his associate degree takes care of all of general studies.  There is no transferring of each individual class and then worrying if he may have missed some obscure gen eds requirement.  He will only have to take classes for his major and minor.

He is already familiar with ISU because he has been marching in their band for two years while he went to the community college.  So, technically, he already has two credit hours towards his bachelors degree.


----------



## fireteachsimon

I have a question!  My CP daughter was looking into booking a room for us (5+) the week between X-mas and NY.  Last week there was a lot more availability than this week.... pretty slim pickings, actually!  I'm nervous about waiting any longer.  Then I read about discounts "opening up" at a later date?  Is that something that I can count on, or do you think we should go ahead and book now, even if the resort we wanted is no longer available?  It still shows all kinds of availability through other sources like disney.com .     Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## carol-lamb

fireteachsimon said:


> I have a question!  My CP daughter was looking into booking a room for us (5+) the week between X-mas and NY.  Last week there was a lot more availability than this week.... pretty slim pickings, actually!  I'm nervous about waiting any longer.  Then I read about discounts "opening up" at a later date?  Is that something that I can count on, or do you think we should go ahead and book now, even if the resort we wanted is no longer available?  It still shows all kinds of availability through other sources like disney.com .     Thank you so much for your help!!



When my daughter was in the CP last year, she booked us a room for almost the same time period.  I think we were there from the 30th through the 2nd.  I know she made the reservation in November and we wanted CBR which is usually always available with a cast member discount.  Your dates might be a little more popular though being it is a little closer to Christmas so if you have a particular resort in mind and it is available, I would go ahead and book.  If you have to settle for something different, have her keep checking because availability changes all the time.  You can always switch.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> MK - June 9-30, July 1-31, Aug. 1-8, 30-31
> 
> Epcot - None
> 
> DHS - June 6-8, Aug. 23
> 
> DAK - Every Saturday from July 5 - August 9



Just confirming that DHS and Epcot are both available for maingate passes for my daughter to take her grandparents and brother on July 7th?  I know MK is blocked out.  They ended up buying a one day MK ticket for July 6th.

Thanks so much.


----------



## fireteachsimon

carol-lamb said:


> When my daughter was in the CP last year, she booked us a room for almost the same time period.  I think we were there from the 30th through the 2nd.  I know she made the reservation in November and we wanted CBR which is usually always available with a cast member discount.  Your dates might be a little more popular though being it is a little closer to Christmas so if you have a particular resort in mind and it is available, I would go ahead and book.  If you have to settle for something different, have her keep checking because availability changes all the time.  You can always switch.


Thank you!  CBR is exactly where we were hoping to be.  It was available last week but not this week.  The YCR is still available so I guess we could just try for that.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

reesecup said:


> Our daughter checks in on Aug. 11th also!  I hope she will like what she gets assigned as well. I'm more concerned about the hours they may get. She is more of a morning person so I'm afraid she may get very late hours. She will be in FSFB. She just finished 2 summer classes and just started one more. She did it in hopes that she will be able to stay on track with graduation. She is taking one while down there. I'm guessing they work with them on their schedule so they can do that?! And I understood from her school that she will get credit for it so that's great. I think it will be a great class. Anyway, we will be there bright and early on the 11th! Not sure where we will stay the night before. We will be driving up from Sarasota, Fl from helping get our son moved in to college. Also, not sure whether to stay the night of the 11th. I figured they will be keeping them very busy but would love to see her at the end of the day if we are able.



I took 4 online classes on my DCP. In the program guide that your DD will receive there is a section about classes, you can email them (it'll give you an address) a photo of your classes and pick a day of the week and time where you must be scheduled off to do homework. Mine was Tuesdays from 8-12, so I was never scheduled at that time. However for the fall it started in September and ended in early December so I had a few weeks of classes that I didn't have scheduled days off to do. 

Scheduling is a completely different entity, so I don't think the managers are going to be able to help at all or change the schedule to meet her needs. You can always join the FB pages to trade or giveaway shifts to coworkers if you need certain days off for papers or need a later shift. They have to be approved though. I managed to get all As (somehow!??) in my online courses so it's definitely doable. 

As FSFB I doubt she'll have shifts later than 12am but I'm not 100% sure. My latest shifts (merch) were 2AM, during the holidays I'd mostly work 4-12/1. Just depends on where she's placed, I was a morning person too but I didn't have a ton of morning shifts. Mine were midday. 

----
As for the sunglasses I'm not sure. In our area we could wear them but they could not show off any logos and had to be a natural color like black, dark blue, or brown. The shades had to be clear enough for guests to be able to see your eyes. 

I assume his glasses will be okay as long as they don't get too dark but it's generally dependent on the area you work.


----------



## reesecup

Thanks so much for the information. She would be able to handle until 12 a.m. And will handle later, if she has to but she just is not one to stay up real late. 

It looks like most of the driving is on 535 instead of having to get on I-4. I like that better. Just wondering how busy 535 gets and how much time she will need to give herself getting there on time. We will figure it all out once she gets there and will drive her route with her once she figures out what apt she will be in and where she will be working.


----------



## lacy1101

I have read here and on Facebook that some CPs will send an email *before they arrive* requesting time off for when family comes to visit.  My daughter checks in on September 2nd and we will be going down for a week at the end of October.  Just wondering if this is something she should go ahead and do now and, if so, who does she email?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

reesecup said:


> Thanks so much for the information. She would be able to handle until 12 a.m. And will handle later, if she has to but she just is not one to stay up real late.
> 
> It looks like most of the driving is on 535 instead of having to get on I-4. I like that better. Just wondering how busy 535 gets and how much time she will need to give herself getting there on time. We will figure it all out once she gets there and will drive her route with her once she figures out what apt she will be in and where she will be working.



No problem! She'll get used to it after awhile, especially when she hangs out on days off she'll stay up later than she'd expect. Some days we played at MK until 1AM.

I lived in Patterson and worked at Hollywood Studios and the easiest way driving was to turn onto International Drive (which was the road on the other side of Patterson), take a right (rather than left to get to the airport) and you're on World Center Drive. Despite it being the road most families take to get to WDW and their hotels it's generally pretty light traffic until you get into the middle of everything and even then it's fine. During the holidays it's dreadful to get home if you're off around 9 or 10 because everyone is leaving. Bring snacks, lol. I was always much happier to have traffic on the way home than on the way to work though. 

Here is a map, hopefully it's not too confusing. It is so so easy to drive on World Center is crazy. If she has a GPS she can use that and within a week she'll know where she's going. It only take about 15 minutes on a good day but I always left an hour before for Studios to give myself plenty of time you never know how crowded it will be or how easy it is to find a parking spot. 

If you can I would at all cost avoid I4. It's extremely crowded all the time and a very frightening road if you're not used to driving in a big city especially at night coming home from work. You can always find a different road, people there often never use turn signals so it makes it even worse. 








lacy1101 said:


> I have read here and on Facebook that some CPs will send an email *before they arrive* requesting time off for when family comes to visit.  My daughter checks in on September 2nd and we will be going down for a week at the end of October.  Just wondering if this is something she should go ahead and do now and, if so, who does she email?



I have never heard of that before and to be honest I don't see them doing it.

Everything that we put in had to be put in through the hub and sometimes we still would not get those days off because it depends on who else asked, events, and other situations. I arrived August 5th and the next week I went through the hub and requested personal (not regular) days off for whenever my family was coming. I got all but one off and the rest you can usually trade shifts or giveaway shifts. I might be wrong though, I've never heard of it before, however.


----------



## DCPMom

Hi!  I'm new on the DIS Discussion Forum!  I have a question about moving in day.  I believe that my daughter said that she has to be there at 7:30am for check in.  After we get her settled in will she be busy the rest of the day?  Or...will we be able to spend the rest of the day with her?  Are there meetings or social activities that day?


----------



## dizagain

DCPMom said:


> Hi!  I'm new on the DIS Discussion Forum!  I have a question about moving in day.  I believe that my daughter said that she has to be there at 7:30am for check in.  After we get her settled in will she be busy the rest of the day?  Or...will we be able to spend the rest of the day with her?  Are there meetings or social activities that day?



I just moved my daughter in a few weeks ago.  I drove her to check in and they had a waiting area for parents.  They had cute DCP family buttons for us and we got to fill out a postcard for DD that they delivered later.  Some kids get put on a bus for casting right away and some go later in the day.  Mine went right after check in so I left and went back to my hotel until she texted me about an hour and a half later.  She was free after that.  We moved her in and went to Walmart to stock up.  After dinner she decided to sleep in her apartment but we went to breakfast before saying goodbye.  She is happy but homesick!  I hope your daughter has a great experience!


----------



## DCPMom

dizagain said:


> I just moved my daughter in a few weeks ago.  I drove her to check in and they had a waiting area for parents.  They had cute DCP family buttons for us and we got to fill out a postcard for DD that they delivered later.  Some kids get put on a bus for casting right away and some go later in the day.  Mine went right after check in so I left and went back to my hotel until she texted me about an hour and a half later.  She was free after that.  We moved her in and went to Walmart to stock up.  After dinner she decided to sleep in her apartment but we went to breakfast before saying goodbye.  She is happy but homesick!  I hope your daughter has a great experience!


Thanks for the info.  We really don't know what to expect.  We saw a Youtube video of check in and the line was really long.  Do you remember how long your daughter was in line?


----------



## poison ivy

dizagain said:


> I just moved my daughter in a few weeks ago.  I drove her to check in and they had a waiting area for parents.  They had cute DCP family buttons for us and we got to fill out a postcard for DD that they delivered later.  Some kids get put on a bus for casting right away and some go later in the day.  Mine went right after check in so I left and went back to my hotel until she texted me about an hour and a half later.  She was free after that.  We moved her in and went to Walmart to stock up.  After dinner she decided to sleep in her apartment but we went to breakfast before saying goodbye.  She is happy but homesick!  I hope your daughter has a great experience!



this is similar to our son last year.  Sounds like the process hasn't changed much.


----------



## dizagain

I think the check-in process lasted a bit over an hour maybe.  It was very crowded but extremely organized.  

This experience has been interesting so far!  My DD has lived 5 hours away from home while in college.  We always text daily and have a long phone conversation about once a week.  While at Disney, she has texted me a ton and calls 3 or 4 times a week for LONG conversations.  She vents about her work quite a bit which is getting old.....very hard for me to sympathize with a 20-year old bussing tables in Disney World! HA!  Of course, she is just venting and she likes her job and the people there.  She has said she would easily walk away if she did not like the people, though.  One of her roommates has already gone home after a month. 

I am starting to believe crazy stories of people getting termed for virtually nothing.  Yes, I think there is often more to stories you read about but my DD has experienced a little bit of crazy already. She lives in an 8-person Chatham apartment.  It has a downstairs entry but you immediately walk up a flight of stairs to the apartment.  Their neighbors have called security on them multiple times for being loud.  The walls are thin and they say the girls are constantly loud and use the stairs too much.  They have even gone to housing to make a formal complaint.  So far security has been nice about it and it seems fine but it makes her nervous.  She is also freaked out by the first inspection coming up this week. 

Does anyone know what that is like?  She says it can be any time over 10 days and she has no idea how to be sure all trash is empty, laundry baskets are only half full, etc. for that long while they are all working various times.  They have her SO terrified.  Very uncharacteristic for her.....


----------



## khancock

Articles on their official blog about inspections:
https://disneyprogramsblog.com/tag/inspections/

Basically they are making sure nothing is damaged (drunks sometimes punch/kick holes in walls) and that would attract bugs.  Has she seen a Palmetto Bug yet?  Large flying cockroaches... no one wants that.


----------



## MichelleVW

dizagain said:


> She is also freaked out by the first inspection coming up this week.
> 
> Does anyone know what that is like?  She says it can be any time over 10 days and she has no idea how to be sure all trash is empty, laundry baskets are only half full, etc. for that long while they are all working various times.  They have her SO terrified.  Very uncharacteristic for her.....



My daughter had her first inspection the other day and they got the White Glove award.  I know my kid isn't crazy neat and she lives with 5 other girls but I guess they did ok. 

She is having some apartment drama, but thankfully not with her roommate.  She lives in a 3 bedroom with 5 other girls.  3 of them "knew" each other before they moved in but the last 2 were added on move in day.  I guess the 2 that were added are having issues with living together and lots of yelling/arguing and door slamming!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

dizagain said:


> I think the check-in process lasted a bit over an hour maybe.  It was very crowded but extremely organized.
> 
> This experience has been interesting so far!  My DD has lived 5 hours away from home while in college.  We always text daily and have a long phone conversation about once a week.  While at Disney, she has texted me a ton and calls 3 or 4 times a week for LONG conversations.  She vents about her work quite a bit which is getting old.....very hard for me to sympathize with a 20-year old bussing tables in Disney World! HA!  Of course, she is just venting and she likes her job and the people there.  She has said she would easily walk away if she did not like the people, though.  One of her roommates has already gone home after a month.
> 
> I am starting to believe crazy stories of people getting termed for virtually nothing.  Yes, I think there is often more to stories you read about but my DD has experienced a little bit of crazy already. She lives in an 8-person Chatham apartment.  It has a downstairs entry but you immediately walk up a flight of stairs to the apartment.  Their neighbors have called security on them multiple times for being loud.  The walls are thin and they say the girls are constantly loud and use the stairs too much.  They have even gone to housing to make a formal complaint.  So far security has been nice about it and it seems fine but it makes her nervous.  She is also freaked out by the first inspection coming up this week.
> 
> Does anyone know what that is like?  She says it can be any time over 10 days and she has no idea how to be sure all trash is empty, laundry baskets are only half full, etc. for that long while they are all working various times.  They have her SO terrified.  Very uncharacteristic for her.....



Inspections are not as bad as everyone made them out to be. Make sure when you know it's coming up that everyone picks everything up off the floor that shouldn't be there, make your beds, clean the sink and counters, make sure the dishes are either in the dishwasher or put away. Every morning during the week of inspections we'd get up (or I, I guess lol) and make sure everything was wiped off and neat just in case they came that day. We got white glove once and passed every other time. Make sure the floor is vacuumed and swept too.

The hardest was the trash, they always mark you down even if you barely have any trash. We probably had a box and something else in ours since we took our trash down before bed and they marked us off. It's really dumb. Otherwise they're easy.

They come at random times though, usually in the morning. My roommate and I was gone for one and my roommates said they banged on the door and walked in on my other roommates sleeping even if they're not supposed to.


----------



## reesecup

::Snow_White:: said:


> No problem! She'll get used to it after awhile, especially when she hangs out on days off she'll stay up later than she'd expect. Some days we played at MK until 1AM.
> 
> I lived in Patterson and worked at Hollywood Studios and the easiest way driving was to turn onto International Drive (which was the road on the other side of Patterson), take a right (rather than left to get to the airport) and you're on World Center Drive. Despite it being the road most families take to get to WDW and their hotels it's generally pretty light traffic until you get into the middle of everything and even then it's fine. During the holidays it's dreadful to get home if you're off around 9 or 10 because everyone is leaving. Bring snacks, lol. I was always much happier to have traffic on the way home than on the way to work though.
> 
> Here is a map, hopefully it's not too confusing. It is so so easy to drive on World Center is crazy. If she has a GPS she can use that and within a week she'll know where she's going. It only take about 15 minutes on a good day but I always left an hour before for Studios to give myself plenty of time you never know how crowded it will be or how easy it is to find a parking spot.
> 
> If you can I would at all cost avoid I4. It's extremely crowded all the time and a very frightening road if you're not used to driving in a big city especially at night coming home from work. You can always find a different road, people there often never use turn signals so it makes it even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for the map! It is greatly appreciated and I'm sure others on here will appreciate it! I am so glad she will not really need to get on I4. That was what I was most worried about, especially if she had to come home late at night. Once we know where she will be living and working, we will drive it with her before leaving.
> 
> One other question that I think has been asked before but we are kind of confused on, is what work documents they need to bring for check-in. Also, I see it is recommended to go ahead and go by the Urgent Care and register so if she should have any health concerns, it will be much easier on her. Is there only one place, they get picked up to be taken to? Thank you so much for all of your help and guidance!


----------



## Traveliz

::Snow_White:: said:


> No problem! She'll get used to it after awhile, especially when she hangs out on days off she'll stay up later than she'd expect. Some days we played at MK until 1AM.
> 
> I lived in Patterson and worked at Hollywood Studios and the easiest way driving was to turn onto International Drive (which was the road on the other side of Patterson), take a right (rather than left to get to the airport) and you're on World Center Drive. Despite it being the road most families take to get to WDW and their hotels it's generally pretty light traffic until you get into the middle of everything and even then it's fine. During the holidays it's dreadful to get home if you're off around 9 or 10 because everyone is leaving. Bring snacks, lol. I was always much happier to have traffic on the way home than on the way to work though.
> 
> Here is a map, hopefully it's not too confusing. It is so so easy to drive on World Center is crazy. If she has a GPS she can use that and within a week she'll know where she's going. It only take about 15 minutes on a good day but I always left an hour before for Studios to give myself plenty of time you never know how crowded it will be or how easy it is to find a parking spot.
> 
> If you can I would at all cost avoid I4. It's extremely crowded all the time and a very frightening road if you're not used to driving in a big city especially at night coming home from work. You can always find a different road, people there often never use turn signals so it makes it even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of that before and to be honest I don't see them doing it.
> 
> Everything that we put in had to be put in through the hub and sometimes we still would not get those days off because it depends on who else asked, events, and other situations. I arrived August 5th and the next week I went through the hub and requested personal (not regular) days off for whenever my family was coming. I got all but one off and the rest you can usually trade shifts or giveaway shifts. I might be wrong though, I've never heard of it before, however.



As a semi local I totally agree that the way to go is to use 536/World Drive over 535 or I4.  Also traffic on 535 can vary greatly due to time of day/tourist season where 536/World Drive never really backs up (enough lanes).

Also it is true that the CPs can now ask for time off before they start the CP.  My niece got that email and immediately asked off for three days for a family wedding in Oct/November and got it.  I don't know how she did it exactly but I thought the directions were right there in her email.

Liz


----------



## ::Snow_White::

reesecup said:


> Thank you SO much for the map! It is greatly appreciated and I'm sure others on here will appreciate it! I am so glad she will not really need to get on I4. That was what I was most worried about, especially if she had to come home late at night. Once we know where she will be living and working, we will drive it with her before leaving.
> 
> One other question that I think has been asked before but we are kind of confused on, is what work documents they need to bring for check-in. Also, I see it is recommended to go ahead and go by the Urgent Care and register so if she should have any health concerns, it will be much easier on her. Is there only one place, they get picked up to be taken to? Thank you so much for all of your help and guidance!



Of course. 

I believe the only thing you need is your I-9 documents: http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/onboarding/fl/pre-arrival-information/i9-documents/

http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/onboarding/fl/pre-arrival-information/overview/

And I assume that she's already filled out her new-hire documentation: http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/onboarding/fl/pre-arrival-information/hire-documentation/ 

If not that'll be sent to her in an email.

It's been almost a year so I can't remember 100%. If you're bringing a car make sure that your DD brings insurance that is under her name or at least where her name is listed on the insurance. My name was not listed on mine so I was in a mess trying to get my car registered just to stay on Patterson property. 

And I never visited the Urgent Care so unfortunately I cannot help you on that one.

No problem, hope others can answer your questions.



Traveliz said:


> As a semi local I totally agree that the way to go is to use 536/World Drive over 535 or I4.  Also traffic on 535 can vary greatly due to time of day/tourist season where 536/World Drive never really backs up (enough lanes).
> 
> Also it is true that the CPs can now ask for time off before they start the CP.  My niece got that email and immediately asked off for three days for a family wedding in Oct/November and got it.  I don't know how she did it exactly but I thought the directions were right there in her email.
> 
> Liz



Dang, I sure wish I got to do that! One of my friends left for her CP in May and never received an email about it or at least didn't tell me. Lucky ducks.


----------



## poison ivy

> Originally Posted by reesecup
> 
> One other question that I think has been asked before but we are kind of confused on, is what work documents they need to bring for check-in.



I wrote about this in detail for my son in our trip report last year.  Here's the section regarding the first week for participants.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51046297&postcount=209

specifically, on what they need for check in:



> Here's a great day by day recap of what to expect your first Week (courtesy of the Disney Website)
> http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/onboa...irst-few-days/
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Your First Few Days
> 
> Check-in Day
> 
> You will receive your housing assignment and also set up payroll deduction for your weekly housing payments.
> 
> You will also have your photo taken for your Housing Property ID.
> 
> ****It is extremely important that you are within Disney Look Guidelines in regards to hair, makeup, jewelry, and body modifications when you arrive so that you are not delayed with taking your photo****.
> 
> Please also be sure you are not wearing a sleeveless shirt.
> Your photo will be taken for your ID, so your shoulders must be covered.
> 
> Background Check
> For the safety and security of all of our guests and cast members, all new cast members must undergo a criminal background check.
> As part of the background-check process, it will be necessary for you to be fingerprinted. The fingerprints are then submitted to the Florida Department of Law Enforcement (FDLE) and the Federal Bureau of Investigations (FBI) for further processing. On your application, you authorized this process and agreed to undergo a criminal background check prior to the start of your employment. This authorization also allows us to use this process to conduct a criminal background check on you at any time during your employment.
> 
> Drug Testing
> To ensure a safe and healthy environment for our guests and cast, we are committed to maintaining a workplace that is free of the influences of drugs. For specific roles, an offer of employment is conditional based on a satisfactory result of a drug test result for illegal substances. The company also has a policy of drug and alcohol testing on a random basis or under other circumstances during the course of employment.
> 
> Employment Eligibility Verification
> You will need to have your employment eligibility documents with you so that we can verify your I-9 Work Authorization Form. These must be the originals. Photocopies of these documents will not be accepted. If you do not have the proper employment eligibility documents with you, you will not be able to begin working.
> 
> Housing Welcome Session.
> This mandatory meeting will be scheduled when you receive your housing assignment and will take place either in the late afternoon/early evening of your arrival day, or the following day in the morning or early afternoon.
> 
> Disney Traditions Schedule
> You will receive the date and time of your Disney Traditions class. Disney Traditions is your company orientation class and your first day of work. It is a program that introduces each new generation of cast members to the culture and heritage of the world-famous Disney organization.
> 
> **NOTE:** If you do not have the proper employment eligibility documents with you, you will not be able to attend Disney Traditions or start your location training.
> 
> Work Location
> A representative from the work locations will give you information about your role and your training schedule.
> 
> Lifeguard Swim Test
> Lifeguards typically take their swim test the first day of check-in. Details will be distributed during the check-in process. During your swim test you will be tested on the following:
> 
>  200-yard swim
>  2 minute tread without the use of hands
>  Retrieving a 10 lb brick from deep water using a feet-first surface dive
>  Vision test
> ________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 1) Bussing for participants only is provided from Vista Way to Casting to Apartments
> 2) Paperwork is filled out to either have your Paycheck Direct Deposited into your own bank account or be issued a payroll debit card. Mark brought his checkbook to set up direct deposit.
> 3) Check In Day = Move In Day
> 4) Apartment Keys are Issued
> 5) Vehicle Registration Form/Sticker Issued  Must have the policy page that shows the CPs name as a listed driver if on parents Auto Ins..
> 6) Both the Check In Day and Housing Meeting Day are not official work days. They are unpaid information sessions.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Just wanted to get advice from fellow DCP moms/grandmas/dads, etc.  My DD had her first visit from family this past weekend (her grandparents and 17 year old brother).  I wasn't able to go as I chaperoned 15 teenagers on a mission trip to Haiti!

My mother in law and I moved her into Chatham mid May.  She did not get her first pick of # of roommates (she wanted 1 ended up with 5).  Well, my MIL called me and said how sad she was about the state of the apartment.  Apparently nobody takes out the trash (several bags of it in the kitchen), the place was a disaster, etc.  She didn't want to overstep but was really disappointed as we spent a long time getting her set up, buying things for everyone in the apartment - a vacuum, shelves for their utility room (which I am told looks like a war zone now)!  Anybody else experiencing this?  As a mother, I just want to go in there and help them clean but of course I can't do that!!!  

Our daughter is not a neat freak by any stretch but even she is started to get annoyed and disgusted!!!


----------



## dizagain

DCPmom2014 said:


> Just wanted to get advice from fellow DCP moms/grandmas/dads, etc.  My DD had her first visit from family this past weekend (her grandparents and 17 year old brother).  I wasn't able to go as I chaperoned 15 teenagers on a mission trip to Haiti!
> 
> My mother in law and I moved her into Chatham mid May.  She did not get her first pick of # of roommates (she wanted 1 ended up with 5).  Well, my MIL called me and said how sad she was about the state of the apartment.  Apparently nobody takes out the trash (several bags of it in the kitchen), the place was a disaster, etc.  She didn't want to overstep but was really disappointed as we spent a long time getting her set up, buying things for everyone in the apartment - a vacuum, shelves for their utility room (which I am told looks like a war zone now)!  Anybody else experiencing this?  As a mother, I just want to go in there and help them clean but of course I can't do that!!!
> 
> Our daughter is not a neat freak by any stretch but even she is started to get annoyed and disgusted!!!



I know how you feel!  After moving my DD into and then out of her 4-person dorm for two years, I am still disgusted every time I see it!  She is in an 8-person apt. at Chatham now and I'm sure it is awful.  I actually get to see for myself in two days!  I'm sure that's why they gave the crazy inspections...at least the kids are forced to do a good monthly clean.

My DD' s are both pretty messy......they honestly don't notice!  I think that is pretty normal.  Mine did say she was grossed out by their kitchen sometimes so that must mean it's pretty bad! HA!

And you are nicer than I am.....I wouldn't volunteer to clean it!


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to get advice from fellow DCP moms/grandmas/dads, etc.  My DD had her first visit from family this past weekend (her grandparents and 17 year old brother).  I wasn't able to go as I chaperoned 15 teenagers on a mission trip to Haiti!
> 
> My mother in law and I moved her into Chatham mid May.  She did not get her first pick of # of roommates (she wanted 1 ended up with 5).  Well, my MIL called me and said how sad she was about the state of the apartment.  Apparently nobody takes out the trash (several bags of it in the kitchen), the place was a disaster, etc.  She didn't want to overstep but was really disappointed as we spent a long time getting her set up, buying things for everyone in the apartment - a vacuum, shelves for their utility room (which I am told looks like a war zone now)!  Anybody else experiencing this?  As a mother, I just want to go in there and help them clean but of course I can't do that!!!
> 
> Our daughter is not a neat freak by any stretch but even she is started to get annoyed and disgusted!!!



I would tell her to take pictures,  clean it,  and then get housing involved.  However,  from my cp experience when an apartment got that bad it meant nobody was doing anything not just a few of the CPs not cleaning and everyone else cleaning up after those people.


----------



## dnswalker

Praise2Him said:


> Yes, CMs can buy APs with their discount. I just didn't mention it because the PP didn't mention APs.
> 
> The discount is only 10%, so very possibly a better discount can be found using other companies. I know we used Undercover Tourist years ago, but I haven't checked lately so I'm not sure of their prices.
> 
> In the past there were longer day ticket options available but they discontinued those (I think last year), so now the only options are 1-5 days or AP.
> 
> Yes, the CM must use their own credit card (or cash) to pay for the tickets, and they must be purchased at Company D, not at the gates. However, they can also be purchased over the phone and either mailed to the recipient or picked up at Will Call.



Thanks for the info.  I have just a few more questions.  My CP seems to busy to bother with getting the info on these annual passes for me.  

So, the discount for the AP is 10%.   If my daughter purchase the tickets for my husband and myself,  does she get some sort of ticket to get started making my FPP reservations?  My biggest question, and I apologize if this has already been answered, when does the one year countdown start? When we she purchases them, when they are validated, when you first enter the parks?  

We are going down (from CA) in Sept/ Oct, January, and hopefully early next September.  We are just trying to squeeze as much magic out of these annual passes as possible and if we can wrap them around to next fall that would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mahwah

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks.  Doesn't look like visiting over the holidays is going to work!  Am assuming getting a resort using her discount will be next to impossible as well



We stayed at the Grand Floridian last Christmas for 3 nights and my daughter used her 60% discount...it was GREAT!  We even got a discount on the dining plan!


----------



## DCPmom2014

Mahwah said:


> We stayed at the Grand Floridian last Christmas for 3 nights and my daughter used her 60% discount...it was GREAT!  We even got a discount on the dining plan!



How far in advance did you daughter make the reservations?  I can't get my daughter to access the hub to check.  Says she is way too busy with her job.  Frustrating as I am a planner and would love to have all of this booked.  We are going twice - first time is October 11-14 - taking my mom and son; then going again December 20-27 - whole family.  Still have nothing reserved!!  Afraid we are not going to get anything!


----------



## Traveliz

DCPmom2014 said:


> How far in advance did you daughter make the reservations?  I can't get my daughter to access the hub to check.  Says she is way too busy with her job.  Frustrating as I am a planner and would love to have all of this booked.  We are going twice - first time is October 11-14 - taking my mom and son; then going again December 20-27 - whole family.  Still have nothing reserved!!  Afraid we are not going to get anything!



The 60% discount won't be out until  they get their holiday books.  She is probably way busy but she does get at least one day a week off?  right?  Get her on the phone and have her bring up the Hub and tell you your options right then...you can give her your credit card info and you are good to go.

I believe there is also a number she can call if she prefers to do it that way.

Liz


----------



## mccreel

Traveliz said:


> The 60% discount won't be out until  they get their holiday books.  She is probably way busy but she does get at least one day a week off?  right?  Get her on the phone and have her bring up the Hub and tell you your options right then...you can give her your credit card info and you are good to go.
> 
> I believe there is also a number she can call if she prefers to do it that way.
> 
> Liz



When do they get the holiday books for the discount? Also, when in October does it start? We have an anniversary trip planned in October and our son will be working there during fall.  Is the 60% if they stay in the room with you or is it just family without cast member staying?  Thanks in advance.
Melissa


----------



## Traveliz

mccreel said:


> When do they get the holiday books for the discount? Also, when in October does it start? We have an anniversary trip planned in October and our son will be working there during fall.  Is the 60% if they stay in the room with you or is it just family without cast member staying?  Thanks in advance.
> Melissa



They come in the mail about the third week of October...sometimes the fourth week and the discount usually starts right around the end of October/first of November.

The larger discount is when the cast member is in the room.

Liz


----------



## Jenny-Rebecca

mccreel said:


> When do they get the holiday books for the discount? Also, when in October does it start? We have an anniversary trip planned in October and our son will be working there during fall.  Is the 60% if they stay in the room with you or is it just family without cast member staying?  Thanks in advance.
> Melissa



My daughter's CP was in 2011, but she is a full-time cm now.  The 60% discount runs at different times of the year and is not just tied in with the holiday discounts that are offered.  It , or something like it, seems to run at least once every season.  It usually doesn't come out long before the discounted time frame begins....I don't know exactly how far in advance, but it has never seemed to be more than maybe a couple of months. (There is a summer discount running now through mid-August that offers Pop rooms starting at $58 per night and says ask for pricing at other resorts.)  If the CM doesn't stay in the room with you, the discount can be as much as 50%.  Availability is usually limited for this discount and you, sometimes, have to be flexible about your resort choice.  For this discount, the CM typically has to call for pricing, as opposed to the usual discount that can be booked online.  (The usual discount is 40% for friends & family, and 50% when the cast member is staying in the room with you.)  There is usually a code they have to ask for to get the extra discount pricing that is found on the offer page on the Hub.  My daughter was really difficult about getting prices at first, but worked front desk for her extension, so got much better about it!  Good luck!


----------



## mccreel

Jenny-Rebecca said:


> My daughter's CP was in 2011, but she is a full-time cm now.  The 60% discount runs at different times of the year and is not just tied in with the holiday discounts that are offered.  It , or something like it, seems to run at least once every season.  It usually doesn't come out long before the discounted time frame begins....I don't know exactly how far in advance, but it has never seemed to be more than maybe a couple of months. (There is a summer discount running now through mid-August that offers Pop rooms starting at $58 per night and says ask for pricing at other resorts.)  If the CM doesn't stay in the room with you, the discount can be as much as 50%.  Availability is usually limited for this discount and you, sometimes, have to be flexible about your resort choice.  For this discount, the CM typically has to call for pricing, as opposed to the usual discount that can be booked online.  (The usual discount is 40% for friends & family, and 50% when the cast member is staying in the room with you.)  There is usually a code they have to ask for to get the extra discount pricing that is found on the offer page on the Hub.  My daughter was really difficult about getting prices at first, but worked front desk for her extension, so got much better about it!  Good luck!




Thank's so much.  He checks in on the 4th of Aug. We already have our dates booked for October since it is our 25th wedding anniversary but thought if he could get a good discount, we could change.  We will be going down for a few days around Thanksgiving, because his birthday is also on the 29th of Nov. And just a couple of days around Christmas.  Probably the 23erd to 26th or 27th.  We know he will be busy that time but was hoping to be able to see him a little bit.  If nothing else, he will be working attractions so we could go ride the ride he is working.   He has been away from home pretty much the last year for college, just home for breaks and a weekend every now and then,  But was able to be home for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  This will be the first time he will be away from home on those holidays, so to make it easier on him, (and of course us...) we will be doing the holiday visits.  Thanks again for all your help.
Melissa


----------



## Jenny-Rebecca

mccreel said:


> Thank's so much.  He checks in on the 4th of Aug. We already have our dates booked for October since it is our 25th wedding anniversary but thought if he could get a good discount, we could change.  We will be going down for a few days around Thanksgiving, because his birthday is also on the 29th of Nov. And just a couple of days around Christmas.  Probably the 23erd to 26th or 27th.  We know he will be busy that time but was hoping to be able to see him a little bit.  If nothing else, he will be working attractions so we could go ride the ride he is working.   He has been away from home pretty much the last year for college, just home for breaks and a weekend every now and then,  But was able to be home for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  This will be the first time he will be away from home on those holidays, so to make it easier on him, (and of course us...) we will be doing the holiday visits.  Thanks again for all your help.
> Melissa



 My pleasure!  I understand because when my daughter did the internship, she was actually just out of high school in the Career Start program.  That was so strange because she had NEVER been away from home for really any days and, then, was away from September until the end of May.  And we lived in MA then, so we got down a few times but no holidays.  She and her friends were working like crazy anyway and had the craziest hours, so they did their own Christmas celebration at their apartments and we Skyped for that when we opened presents.  But it was very hard on all of us to be away during the holidays!  And hard explaining it to people who figured she could just "ask for those days off"...it wasn't that easy to get those days off!  My daughter and son both are working in Attractions...my daughter is FT at Mine Train and my son is starting PT in Tomorrowland on Thursday.  Does your son know which park yet?  I know when my daughter did her program, she only knew MK until Traditions, then she knew Tomorrowland, and then found out her actual role at Once Upon A Time is Now training.  My son only knows Tomorrowland right now and will find out his attraction on Thursday.   Good luck to your son!!


----------



## mccreel

Jenny-Rebecca said:


> My pleasure!  I understand because when my daughter did the internship, she was actually just out of high school in the Career Start program.  That was so strange because she had NEVER been away from home for really any days and, then, was away from September until the end of May.  And we lived in MA then, so we got down a few times but no holidays.  She and her friends were working like crazy anyway and had the craziest hours, so they did their own Christmas celebration at their apartments and we Skyped for that when we opened presents.  But it was very hard on all of us to be away during the holidays!  And hard explaining it to people who figured she could just "ask for those days off"...it wasn't that easy to get those days off!  My daughter and son both are working in Attractions...my daughter is FT at Mine Train and my son is starting PT in Tomorrowland on Thursday.  Does your son know which park yet?  I know when my daughter did her program, she only knew MK until Traditions, then she knew Tomorrowland, and then found out her actual role at Once Upon A Time is Now training.  My son only knows Tomorrowland right now and will find out his attraction on Thursday.   Good luck to your son!!



He does not know yet.  He has received his link to do his paperwork and has been doing that.  Got his W4 done, and has been working on other things.  All he knows is attractions.  I,or I should say we were so elated when we found out he had been accepted and offered a position.  He has been wanting to do this since he found out about it in Jr. High.  When he was accepted to Troy University, he started talking to advisers and others about what would need to be done if he did get this and took time from school to do it so that was all worked out by time he applied.  He wanted a year of Troy behind him and he has about 1 1/2 years left when the program is over.  (he did a couple of years at a local community college to get the basics behind him).  His major is marketing so he is taking a couple of training classes connected to that.  He is already talking about trying to extend to at least May of next year then his last semester of college, apply for an internship.  I have heard it's a little easier to get an internship if you have done the college program and had a good working record with the company. He actually hopes he gets night time hours, especially if he works Magic Kingdom.  We have always loved Magic Kingdom at night.  He is pretty much nocturnal anyway. He will find out which shoes he needs for his costume when he arrives, Does the program have a company to buy from or do they just tell you what you need and you go in search?  We have got his business attire purchased, a few ties etc.  The shoes will be the last thing we need to buy for clothing.  We drive down on the 3erd of Aug., he checks in on the 4th, go that evening and get things for apartment he needs, then we leave for home the 5th, probably late that evening.  We live in Alabama and can drive down in 1 day but coming back, we are always tired and stop half way and finish the drive the next.  So we can stay later on the 5th if needed, if not, that works too.
Again, thanks.


----------



## Jenny-Rebecca

mccreel said:


> He does not know yet.  He has received his link to do his paperwork and has been doing that.  Got his W4 done, and has been working on other things.  All he knows is attractions.  I,or I should say we were so elated when we found out he had been accepted and offered a position.  He has been wanting to do this since he found out about it in Jr. High.  When he was accepted to Troy University, he started talking to advisers and others about what would need to be done if he did get this and took time from school to do it so that was all worked out by time he applied.  He wanted a year of Troy behind him and he has about 1 1/2 years left when the program is over.  (he did a couple of years at a local community college to get the basics behind him).  His major is marketing so he is taking a couple of training classes connected to that.  He is already talking about trying to extend to at least May of next year then his last semester of college, apply for an internship.  I have heard it's a little easier to get an internship if you have done the college program and had a good working record with the company. He actually hopes he gets night time hours, especially if he works Magic Kingdom.  We have always loved Magic Kingdom at night.  He is pretty much nocturnal anyway. He will find out which shoes he needs for his costume when he arrives, Does the program have a company to buy from or do they just tell you what you need and you go in search?  We have got his business attire purchased, a few ties etc.  The shoes will be the last thing we need to buy for clothing.  We drive down on the 3erd of Aug., he checks in on the 4th, go that evening and get things for apartment he needs, then we leave for home the 5th, probably late that evening.  We live in Alabama and can drive down in 1 day but coming back, we are always tired and stop half way and finish the drive the next.  So we can stay later on the 5th if needed, if not, that works too.
> Again, thanks.



From our experience, they told you what you need and you go get it.  We are waiting on where my son gets so he can go buy his shoes too.  For my daughter's program, she worked Speedway first and needed steel toed shoes.  We went to the Walmart on 535 and they had a decent selection.  There is a Target on 192, but they don't seem to have many shoes that would fit the Disney Look for work shoes.  My daughter had looked there as recently as May for work shoes and ended up going to a shoe place on 192...I forget the name, but it was not too far down from Target.  I think a lot of CPs get there shoes from the Walmart...it is the Walmart their bus takes them to as well.  We love MK at night too!   My daughter rarely worked days at MK...mostly closing shifts.


----------



## mccreel

I have another question on the depressing side.  My mother in law has been ill and in a medical facility for a couple of years.  The kind of deal where they are surprised she is still here and could go at any time.  What is the bereavement policy for the DCP? Or do they even have one?  If his Grandmother does pass what we thought is since it is only a couple hours flight from Orlando to Huntsville, fly him up the day before the funeral and he can fly back the evening after the funeral so he would only be gone for 2 days.  Don't know what the process is.  We may not need to but would like to be prepared if we have to..Thanks


----------



## Traveliz

mccreel said:


> I have another question on the depressing side.  My mother in law has been ill and in a medical facility for a couple of years.  The kind of deal where they are surprised she is still here and could go at any time.  What is the bereavement policy for the DCP? Or do they even have one?  If his Grandmother does pass what we thought is since it is only a couple hours flight from Orlando to Huntsville, fly him up the day before the funeral and he can fly back the evening after the funeral so he would only be gone for 2 days.  Don't know what the process is.  We may not need to but would like to be prepared if we have to..Thanks



So sorry...I have a similar situation with my father right now.

There is no policy for DCP and so it would likely be the easiest thing for him to do is give away his shifts.Typically there are people who will take them and more so for a reason such as this.  You are right in making his visit a quick one.

Liz


----------



## goinghometodisney

mccreel said:


> I have another question on the depressing side.  My mother in law has been ill and in a medical facility for a couple of years.  The kind of deal where they are surprised she is still here and could go at any time.  What is the bereavement policy for the DCP? Or do they even have one?  If his Grandmother does pass what we thought is since it is only a couple hours flight from Orlando to Huntsville, fly him up the day before the funeral and he can fly back the evening after the funeral so he would only be gone for 2 days.  Don't know what the process is.  We may not need to but would like to be prepared if we have to..Thanks



Hi, my daughter is currently in the college program. (Fall advantage 2014) One of her roommate's grandfathers passed away a week ago.  She spoke with her manager and was able to have her schedule changed so she could fly home for the funeral.  They were very nice about it.  Hopefully your son will not have this experience.   If you have any questions about the current check in  process, apartments, shoes... We have just gone through it.  Our daughter is very excited because she is "deploying" to Magic Kingdom this week to work at the new Fantasyland.


----------



## Jenny-Rebecca

mccreel said:


> I have another question on the depressing side.  My mother in law has been ill and in a medical facility for a couple of years.  The kind of deal where they are surprised she is still here and could go at any time.  What is the bereavement policy for the DCP? Or do they even have one?  If his Grandmother does pass what we thought is since it is only a couple hours flight from Orlando to Huntsville, fly him up the day before the funeral and he can fly back the evening after the funeral so he would only be gone for 2 days.  Don't know what the process is.  We may not need to but would like to be prepared if we have to..Thanks



So sorry to hear that.  I am glad others had the answer because we haven't had a situation like that.  I agree that giving away shifts would probably be the best bet.  And, then, speaking to your manager.  From my daughter's experience, most of her managers have been really great.


----------



## Jenny-Rebecca

goinghometodisney said:


> Hi, my daughter is currently in the college program. (Fall advantage 2014) One of her roommate's grandfathers passed away a week ago.  She spoke with her manager and was able to have her schedule changed so she could fly home for the funeral.  They were very nice about it.  Hopefully your son will not have this experience.   If you have any questions about the current check in  process, apartments, shoes... We have just gone through it.  Our daughter is very excited because she is "deploying" to Magic Kingdom this week to work at the new Fantasyland.



My daughter works in Fantasyland at Mine Train!  Hope your daughter has a magical time there!


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

He's in the program working as a lifeguard at All Star.  We finally got him to book some dates (Aug 8-13) for us to come and visit.  He was on the HUB and the best discount was 50% with him staying with us. A lot of resorts (especially deluxe) weren't available, but we're good with POR.  

Based on another post just a day or two ago, should he have called instead to see if any other "special" discounts were available?  Certainly 50% is fantastic, but another 10% is a big deal. 

BTW, the "Welcome"email included a link to the HUB.  From what I've read here on this site, parents are not to use our CP's login credentials.  It's tempting because he's so busy but I wouldn't want to do anything that gets him in trouble.


----------



## wilkeliza

Mitch_in_GA said:


> BTW, the "Welcome"email included a link to the HUB.  From what I've read here on this site, parents are not to use our CP's login credentials.  It's tempting because he's so busy but I wouldn't want to do anything that gets him in trouble.



You are correct. No one expect the CM is suppose to log into the Hub because there is confidential company information on it. Only your son signed the non-disclosure agreement so if anyone else was to use his credentials they aren't bound by the contract. 

It is one of those how will they know crimes though. The only way they would know 100% is if you or your son slipped up to another Disney employee.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Mitch_in_GA said:


> He's in the program working as a lifeguard at All Star.  We finally got him to book some dates (Aug 8-13) for us to come and visit.  He was on the HUB and the best discount was 50% with him staying with us. A lot of resorts (especially deluxe) weren't available, but we're good with POR.
> 
> Based on another post just a day or two ago, should he have called instead to see if any other "special" discounts were available?  Certainly 50% is fantastic, but another 10% is a big deal.
> 
> BTW, the "Welcome"email included a link to the HUB.  From what I've read here on this site, parents are not to use our CP's login credentials.  It's tempting because he's so busy but I wouldn't want to do anything that gets him in trouble.



Yes, I hear you about the Hub.  We still haven't been able to get our daughter to book us anything so I had to resort to booking at the military resort - Shades of Green - once again.  Not complaining as we get an incredible discount but was really hoping for some "Disney theming" and trying out a new place!  She works at Pizza Planet at DHS and is getting about 60 hours a week!  She just can't seem to find time for the Hub!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

mccreel said:


> I have another question on the depressing side.  My mother in law has been ill and in a medical facility for a couple of years.  The kind of deal where they are surprised she is still here and could go at any time.  What is the bereavement policy for the DCP? Or do they even have one?  If his Grandmother does pass what we thought is since it is only a couple hours flight from Orlando to Huntsville, fly him up the day before the funeral and he can fly back the evening after the funeral so he would only be gone for 2 days.  Don't know what the process is.  We may not need to but would like to be prepared if we have to..Thanks



So sorry for you.

Unfortunately, there is no policy and getting your scheduled changed is dependent on managers. A roommate of mine lost TWO of her grandfathers in the span she was gone. She had to give away her shifts and call in, she ended up with points for it. She was in entertainment so she didn't have a general manager who she could talk to and her shifts were harder to give away. Best of luck to you, if all else fails you can have him call in sick and receive points.



Mitch_in_GA said:


> He's in the program working as a lifeguard at All Star.  We finally got him to book some dates (Aug 8-13) for us to come and visit.  He was on the HUB and the best discount was 50% with him staying with us. A lot of resorts (especially deluxe) weren't available, but we're good with POR.
> 
> Based on another post just a day or two ago, should he have called instead to see if any other "special" discounts were available?  Certainly 50% is fantastic, but another 10% is a big deal.
> 
> BTW, the "Welcome"email included a link to the HUB.  From what I've read here on this site, parents are not to use our CP's login credentials.  It's tempting because he's so busy but I wouldn't want to do anything that gets him in trouble.



You can always have him call anyway and state that he already has a room booked at 50% but was wondering if there was a 60% discount at the moment or any better deals. They'll either tell you yes or no, they are very nice on the phone. You can keep calling up until you get there to see.

Yes, only CMs are allowed to access the HUB, I would not risk it.


----------



## Jenny-Rebecca

Mitch_in_GA said:


> He's in the program working as a lifeguard at All Star.  We finally got him to book some dates (Aug 8-13) for us to come and visit.  He was on the HUB and the best discount was 50% with him staying with us. A lot of resorts (especially deluxe) weren't available, but we're good with POR.
> 
> Based on another post just a day or two ago, should he have called instead to see if any other "special" discounts were available?  Certainly 50% is fantastic, but another 10% is a big deal.
> 
> BTW, the "Welcome"email included a link to the HUB.  From what I've read here on this site, parents are not to use our CP's login credentials.  It's tempting because he's so busy but I wouldn't want to do anything that gets him in trouble.



Yes, I know about the summer discount because my daughter was helping a friend plan a trip and we were discussing the best time for her, discount wise. Also, until recently, we lived about 2 1/2 hours away and visited my daughter at least once or twice a month, so we got some discount knowledge from planning those visits at all different times.  I wouldn't risk going on the Hub.


----------



## jce2

Greetings Fellow Parents,
    It came to my attention looking at my daughter's paystub that Disney doe not withhold state taxes from CP pay checks presumably because they are temp employees (they do withhold fed. taxes).  Be aware that if your child is retaining state residency in their home state (and I would think most would for college tuition purposes), their state may still tax income earned out of state (I know Colorado does) and your child could have a nasty surprise come tax time.  Just some friendly advise.....


----------



## Traveliz

jce2 said:


> Greetings Fellow Parents,
> It came to my attention looking at my daughter's paystub that Disney doe not withhold state taxes from CP pay checks presumably because they are temp employees (they do withhold fed. taxes).  Be aware that if your child is retaining state residency in their home state (and I would think most would for college tuition purposes), their state may still tax income earned out of state (I know Colorado does) and your child could have a nasty surprise come tax time.  Just some friendly advise.....



True however FL has no state income tax to begin with so there are no taxes for them to withold.

Liz


----------



## wilkeliza

jce2 said:
			
		

> Greetings Fellow Parents,
> It came to my attention looking at my daughter's paystub that Disney doe not withhold state taxes from CP pay checks presumably because they are temp employees (they do withhold fed. taxes).  Be aware that if your child is retaining state residency in their home state (and I would think most would for college tuition purposes), their state may still tax income earned out of state (I know Colorado does) and your child could have a nasty surprise come tax time.  Just some friendly advise.....



They don't with hold income because the job is in FL. I know the next year when I had to do my taxes they didnt even make me file a FL income tax form and since the miney wasn't made in NY, NY didn't tax it.


----------



## Pinkflmngo

Illinois DOES tax income made in other states and, no, it will not be withheld for you by Disney. In my daughter's experience, out-of-state income was taxed at a higher rate than in-state income.  She has been a Florida resident for a year now and tax rules in Illinois may have changed in that regard.
Lynda


----------



## DCPmom2014

I apologize if I already asked this but wanted to confirm one more time.  We are planning to visit our daughter on the following days and want to know which days she will be able to get us in on her pass and which days will be black out days.

Sunday October 12 - Epcot F&W and Magic Kingdom for EMH
Monday October 13 - DHS and Magic Kingdom for MNSSHP

Sunday December 21 - Magic Kingdom or any other park
Monday December 22 - Epcot

Thanks.


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> I apologize if I already asked this but wanted to confirm one more time.  We are planning to visit our daughter on the following days and want to know which days she will be able to get us in on her pass and which days will be black out days.
> 
> Sunday October 12 - Epcot F&W and Magic Kingdom for EMH
> Monday October 13 - DHS and Magic Kingdom for MNSSHP
> 
> Sunday December 21 - Magic Kingdom or any other park
> Monday December 22 - Epcot
> 
> Thanks.



The Decembet days I wouldn't count on. 

Also CMs do not get into eticket parties for free.  You wilk need to buy a ticket to MNSSHP and they don't often offer the CM tickets in October only September.

Sunday October 12th may be a hit or miss for MK because most weekends ate blacked out at MK.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

jce2 said:


> Greetings Fellow Parents,
> It came to my attention looking at my daughter's paystub that Disney doe not withhold state taxes from CP pay checks presumably because they are temp employees (they do withhold fed. taxes).  Be aware that if your child is retaining state residency in their home state (and I would think most would for college tuition purposes), their state may still tax income earned out of state (I know Colorado does) and your child could have a nasty surprise come tax time.  Just some friendly advise.....



I told my son that he needs to save 5% of his pay because Disney will not withhold state taxes, because Florida does not have state income taxes, and he will have to pay state taxes to the state of Illinois because he is still considered a resident of Illinois.

Now, we will see if he actually does it.  I am actually going to be putting that same amount in my savings account just in case I need to come up with it come next tax season.


----------



## MichelleVW

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> I told my son that he needs to save 5% of his pay because Disney will not withhold state taxes, because Florida does not have state income taxes, and he will have to pay state taxes to the state of Illinois because he is still considered a resident of Illinois.
> 
> Now, we will see if he actually does it.  I am actually going to be putting that same amount in my savings account just in case I need to come up with it come next tax season.



Thankfully we live in Texas...no worries about state tax.

Decided to go down for MNSSHP in September!  Flying down on Saturday the 20th and flying home on the 22nd.  Quick trip lol.  She booked us AKL for $500....I could have done it cheaper lol but I'm not a value girl anymore.  We almost booked the Poly but I didn't want to stay there due to the construction.


----------



## lacy1101

I have been holding off booking our room for December 24-28th until my daughter checks in next month and gets access to the Hub and can make reservations with her discount.  I want to make sure, though, that her discount will not be blacked out during those dates (since I know her main gate passes will be).  Does anyone know?  I have been under the impression that there were no black out dates for her room discount, but am starting to get a little nervous about waiting another 8 weeks or so only to find out that there will be no discount for our dates and then possibly not getting our resort choice because I have waited so long to book.


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:
			
		

> I have been holding off booking our room for December 24-28th until my daughter checks in next month and gets access to the Hub and can make reservations with her discount.  I want to make sure, though, that her discount will not be blacked out during those dates (since I know her main gate passes will be).  Does anyone know?  I have been under the impression that there were no black out dates for her room discount, but am starting to get a little nervous about waiting another 8 weeks or so only to find out that there will be no discount for our dates and then possibly not getting our resort choice because I have waited so long to book.



There is the possibility of limited to no rooms available under CM discount. There is also the possibly that you're preferred resort will not be on it. Several times I used my discount only the Deluxe resorts or suites were available.


----------



## lacy1101

wilkeliza said:


> There is the possibility of limited to no rooms available under CM discount. There is also the possibly that you're preferred resort will not be on it. Several times I used my discount only the Deluxe resorts or suites were available.



 I would love to stay at POR (never have), but I guess we will take whatever we can get.  Am I correct, though, that her room discount doesn't have blackout dates?  Not getting our resort choice is one thing . . . having to pay rack rate over Christmas is another!!


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:
			
		

> I would love to stay at POR (never have), but I guess we will take whatever we can get.  Am I correct, though, that her room discount doesn't have blackout dates?  Not getting our resort choice is one thing . . . having to pay rack rate over Christmas is another!!



It isn't that it is "blacked out" room disciunts are based on availability.  They only release so many rooms for cast discount and sewing as it is the single most visited week of the year I would say be prepaired to still pay top dollar.

Also know they do sometimes black out the food discounts.


----------



## DCPmom2014

lacy1101 said:


> I would love to stay at POR (never have), but I guess we will take whatever we can get.  Am I correct, though, that her room discount doesn't have blackout dates?  Not getting our resort choice is one thing . . . having to pay rack rate over Christmas is another!!



My daughter started her DCP on May 19th and I still don't have a room reservation for December 20-27!!!  Be prepared for them to be "too busy" to even check the hub!!  At least that's what I'm getting!!!  Good luck!


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> My daughter started her DCP on May 19th and I still don't have a room reservation for December 20-27!!!  Be prepared for them to be "too busy" to even check the hub!!  At least that's what I'm getting!!!  Good luck!



Honestly I think your kid just doesn't want to do it. What location are they in?  Even when I was working a 13-14 hour shift I found time to get on the Hub. It takes 5 minutes to book a room. Every CP gets 2 days off unless they request to work a 6th day. This may be a busy time but they are probably spending their time at a park,  parties,  or not caring. 

I would schedule with her 30 minutes to get it straightened out. The longer you wait the leads likely you ate too very a December room. Plus if you book note you can always call back in october to set about the extra holiday discount. That way if it isn't available you aren't stuck.


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

I realize that our son can get three of us in free up to six times.  But, let's say I want to save some of these for a visit much later in the year.  In order to purchase three or four-day passes using the 10% discount, will I have to once again get my son to handle this transaction through the HUB?  

Or, since the current room-only reservation shows the CM 50% discount, would a phone agent be able to process my ticket order with the 10% discount?


----------



## Traveliz

Mitch_in_GA said:


> I realize that our son can get three of us in free up to six times.  But, let's say I want to save some of these for a visit much later in the year.  In order to purchase three or four-day passes using the 10% discount, will I have to once again get my son to handle this transaction through the HUB?
> 
> Or, since the current room-only reservation shows the CM 50% discount, would a phone agent be able to process my ticket order with the 10% discount?



No..this will require him going to a Company D location and purchasing the tickets using his own funds (credit card or cash).  Sooo if you are having trouble getting him to get on the HUB then getting him to go into a Company D location might be more of a trick.  Good luck.

Liz


----------



## wilkeliza

Mitch_in_GA said:
			
		

> I realize that our son can get three of us in free up to six times.  But, let's say I want to save some of these for a visit much later in the year.  In order to purchase three or four-day passes using the 10% discount, will I have to once again get my son to handle this transaction through the HUB?
> 
> Or, since the current room-only reservation shows the CM 50% discount, would a phone agent be able to process my ticket order with the 10% discount?



The 10% of tickets usually have to be bought at one of the cast stores. If they can be done on the phone an agent should let you ac them on once you have a reservation. I've heard mixed reports of being able to buy then on the phone. I think the people who have done it just don't realize they paid full prove because the discount is minimal. 

Just as a heads up your son can only buy so many of the discounted tickets so keep that in mind.


----------



## lacy1101

wilkeliza said:


> It isn't that it is "blacked out" room disciunts are based on availability.  They only release so many rooms for cast discount and sewing as it is the single most visited week of the year I would say be prepaired to still pay top dollar.
> 
> Also know they do sometimes black out the food discounts.



So would your advice be to go ahead and just book it on my own without any discount to make sure I have a room?


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:
			
		

> So would your advice be to go ahead and just book it on my own without any discount to make sure I have a room?



If you are booking room only yes because you can cancel and get your deposit back.


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

Traveliz said:


> ...Sooo if you are having trouble getting him to get on the HUB then getting him to go into a Company D location might be more of a trick.
> Liz



I'll say.  Even then I'd worry about him having close to $1,000 in tickets in his room.  And, unless I obtained the serial numbers and linked them on MDE, I still wouldn't be able to select any FP+ ahead of time.  

I guess this is what's concerning me just a bit -- the chance that same day FP+ availability will be really limited, even arriving right at RD.


----------



## MichelleVW

DCPmom2014 said:


> My daughter started her DCP on May 19th and I still don't have a room reservation for December 20-27!!!  Be prepared for them to be "too busy" to even check the hub!!  At least that's what I'm getting!!!  Good luck!



My daughter got me a room for September yesterday while she was at Animal Kingdom with her friends using her smart phone to get on the hub.  Seriously only takes minutes to look for a room.


----------



## lacy1101

wilkeliza said:


> If you are booking room only yes because you can cancel and get your deposit back.



Well, I did it!  Booked POR for $266 a night . . . would love to get 50% off of that when her CM discount becomes available, but, if not, we can consider switching to a resort that's available with the discount or just stay where we are.  

Now to figure out what we're going to do while we're there over Christmas if we decide not to venture into the parks.  So far, I've thought of mini golf, DTD, pool time or water park (if its warm enough), etc.  This is definitely going to a different trip than what we're used to . . .

What's funny about is this was the year we WEREN'T going to Disney.  Now that our daughter will be there for the CP, we're going 4 times - 2 times to take her and bring her home, family trip in October and a second family trip in December!!


----------



## DCPmom2014

lacy1101 said:


> Well, I did it!  Booked POR for $266 a night . . . would love to get 50% off of that when her CM discount becomes available, but, if not, we can consider switching to a resort that's available with the discount or just stay where we are.
> 
> Now to figure out what we're going to do while we're there over Christmas if we decide not to venture into the parks.  So far, I've thought of mini golf, DTD, pool time or water park (if its warm enough), etc.  This is definitely going to a different trip than what we're used to . . .
> 
> What's funny about is this was the year we WEREN'T going to Disney.  Now that our daughter will be there for the CP, we're going 4 times - 2 times to take her and bring her home, family trip in October and a second family trip in December!!



We are in the same position as we will be going to visit our daughter Dec 20-27 and most likely not going into the parks since she will not be able to get us in and the military discount tickets are blacked out as well.  We plan to eat dinner at different resorts, visit DTD, maybe see Cirque Du Soleil, hang out at the pool, etc.   We are still waiting for her to book something for us.  Hoping for Wilderness Lodge or Grand Floridian.   

I am also taking my mom in October for the F&W Festival and MNSSHP and going again in February with a couple of families so we can take advantage of the military discount!!!


----------



## maryandtyson

Hello,
My sister and I want her son, my nephew, to apply for DCP. He would be wonderful! He not only is passionate about Disney, but he's also handsome, charming, smart and very conscientious. They are visiting WDW in August before he goes back to school (he's a Junior). 

Anyway, I am wondering if there is anything he can do while there. Anyone he can talk to, visit, tour in regards to the DCP? 

Thank you!


----------



## wilkeliza

maryandtyson said:
			
		

> Hello,
> My sister and I want her son, my nephew, to apply for DCP. He would be wonderful! He not only is passionate about Disney, but he's also handsome, charming, smart and very conscientious. They are visiting WDW in August before he goes back to school (he's a Junior).
> 
> Anyway, I am wondering if there is anything he can do while there. Anyone he can talk to, visit, tour in regards to the DCP?
> 
> Thank you!



Not much he can do officially but a great thing is to look for people who have a college on their name tag instead of a city.  They are either currently on the college program or have done it at some point. He can ask them what they think of it.

On the website where you apply you can search for information tours that will either be at his school or a neighboring school. If one doesn't come close they have a digital verson.


----------



## jenniy122

wilkeliza said:


> Not much he can do officially but a great thing is to look for people who have a college on their name tag instead of a city.  They are either currently on the college program or have done it at some point. He can ask them what they think of it.
> 
> On the website where you apply you can search for information tours that will either be at his school or a neighboring school. If one doesn't come close they have a digital verson.



They do not do formal campus presentations or the e-presentation anymore. Some schools will still have info sessions on it, mine does about a month after apps come out, but those aren't set up by the program but instead by the school.


----------



## wilkeliza

jenniy122 said:


> They do not do formal campus presentations or the e-presentation anymore. Some schools will still have info sessions on it, mine does about a month after apps come out, but those aren't set up by the program but instead by the school.



Wow. I knew they got rid of college reps this semester but didn't realize they got rid of the formal presentations and e-presentations as well.


----------



## mobish

maryandtyson said:


> Hello,
> My sister and I want her son, my nephew, to apply for DCP. He would be wonderful! He not only is passionate about Disney, but he's also handsome, charming, smart and very conscientious. They are visiting WDW in August before he goes back to school (he's a Junior).
> 
> Anyway, I am wondering if there is anything he can do while there. Anyone he can talk to, visit, tour in regards to the DCP?
> 
> Thank you!



Speaking to current CPs is the best route.  And if he isn't asking the questions then your sister should; I did that with my daughter (who was mortified that I questioned every CP we met).  If he truly wants a career at Disney he needs be prepared for a very competitive process, but dreams do come true!  My daughter did 2 CPs, and a PI.  She just landed a full time professional position.  It took networking and going outside her comfort zone to ask people for introductions.  The good thing is most Cast Members are happy to help.  Good luck!


----------



## bethp1968

maryandtyson said:


> Hello,
> My sister and I want her son, my nephew, to apply for DCP. He would be wonderful! He not only is passionate about Disney, but he's also handsome, charming, smart and very conscientious. They are visiting WDW in August before he goes back to school (he's a Junior).
> 
> Anyway, I am wondering if there is anything he can do while there. Anyone he can talk to, visit, tour in regards to the DCP?
> 
> Thank you!



Just remember, it is VERY competitive and alot of people apply for the DCP and alot of people do not get accepted.  (I ready somewhere, not sure if on here or another group) that they only accept about 10% of the applicants.  It has become more popular each semester and they are getting more and more applicants.  

But definately do as others have suggested, talk to any CM who has a college on their name tag.  My DD loves it, she started in January, was originally supposed to leave on Aug 8, but has extended her program and will be done with the DCP on Jan 5, 2015.  After that, she is planning on staying in Florida (transfer schools) and work part time/seasonal.  (Applications are already in).  She works at Hollywood Studios in Quick Service Food/Beverage.  It is not a popular job and most don't like it, but she doesn't have too many complaints and her managers love her  Her only issues are with the bus system (Tran Star), which the kids use to get from the housing complexes to work if they don't bring a car.

BTW, her name is Tori (from York College of PA) so stop and chat if you see her!  She works on Sunset Blvd (near Tower of Terror), Starring Rolls Cafe the dinosaur over on the lake (forget name).  

Good luck to your nephew and make sure he gets his application in as soon as they open!


----------



## maryandtyson

bethp1968 said:


> Just remember, it is VERY competitive and alot of people apply for the DCP and alot of people do not get accepted.  (I ready somewhere, not sure if on here or another group) that they only accept about 10% of the applicants.  It has become more popular each semester and they are getting more and more applicants.  But definately do as others have suggested, talk to any CM who has a college on their name tag.  My DD loves it, she started in January, was originally supposed to leave on Aug 8, but has extended her program and will be done with the DCP on Jan 5, 2015.  After that, she is planning on staying in Florida (transfer schools) and work part time/seasonal.  (Applications are already in).  She works at Hollywood Studios in Quick Service Food/Beverage.  It is not a popular job and most don't like it, but she doesn't have too many complaints and her managers love her  Her only issues are with the bus system (Tran Star), which the kids use to get from the housing complexes to work if they don't bring a car.  BTW, her name is Tori (from York College of PA) so stop and chat if you see her!  She works on Sunset Blvd (near Tower of Terror), Starring Rolls Cafe the dinosaur over on the lake (forget name).  Good luck to your nephew and make sure he gets his application in as soon as they open!



Thank you! My nephew lives in PA. I will let him know.

I know it's grey competitive and he might not get in. We are just trying to help him pursue a passion, and Disney is something he is definitely very passionate about, instead of just thinking he needs to graduate to get a job. 

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## maryandtyson

mobish said:


> Speaking to current CPs is the best route.  And if he isn't asking the questions then your sister should; I did that with my daughter (who was mortified that I questioned every CP we met).  If he truly wants a career at Disney he needs be prepared for a very competitive process, but dreams do come true!  My daughter did 2 CPs, and a PI.  She just landed a full time professional position.  It took networking and going outside her comfort zone to ask people for introductions.  The good thing is most Cast Members are happy to help.  Good luck!



Wow! That's fantastic! I bet she is glad you stuck your neck out for her now!! I think sometimes everyone needs a little pushing. I don't think my nephew sees himself the way others see him. Great inspiration. Thank you!


----------



## mdsouth

maryandtyson said:


> Hello,
> My sister and I want her son, my nephew, to apply for DCP. He would be wonderful! He not only is passionate about Disney, but he's also handsome, charming, smart and very conscientious. They are visiting WDW in August before he goes back to school (he's a Junior).
> 
> Anyway, I am wondering if there is anything he can do while there. Anyone he can talk to, visit, tour in regards to the DCP?
> 
> Thank you!



If he is interested in animals, stop by the Conservation Station that is a part of Rafiki's Planet Watch in Animal Kingdom.  On our trip in Feb., my DD and I talked to a CM there and she gave us info on the College Program and Professional Internship program AND my DD is only 11 years old and heading into sixth grade.  She just loves animals and knows she wants to work with them in the future.  The CM talked to us and gave us a business card with the college program links on it.  She was really helpful and so sweet to take the time to talk to us.

So, once we got home I have checked out the Disney links about the college program and here I am!  I guess you can say I am definitely a planner!  I have been reading the posts on this site and really getting a good idea of what the College Program is all about.  Thanks everyone!

I am already putting to use some of the stuff I learned because now my niece who is in college currently is interested in the program and thinking about it.


----------



## stitchlovestink

bethp1968 said:
			
		

> Just remember, it is VERY competitive and alot of people apply for the DCP and alot of people do not get accepted.  (I ready somewhere, not sure if on here or another group) that they only accept about 10% of the applicants.  It has become more popular each semester and they are getting more and more applicants.
> 
> But definately do as others have suggested, talk to any CM who has a college on their name tag.  My DD loves it, she started in January, was originally supposed to leave on Aug 8, but has extended her program and will be done with the DCP on Jan 5, 2015.  After that, she is planning on staying in Florida (transfer schools) and work part time/seasonal.  (Applications are already in).  She works at Hollywood Studios in Quick Service Food/Beverage.  It is not a popular job and most don't like it, but she doesn't have too many complaints and her managers love her  Her only issues are with the bus system (Tran Star), which the kids use to get from the housing complexes to work if they don't bring a car.
> 
> BTW, her name is Tori (from York College of PA) so stop and chat if you see her!  She works on Sunset Blvd (near Tower of Terror), Starring Rolls Cafe the dinosaur over on the lake (forget name).
> 
> Good luck to your nephew and make sure he gets his application in as soon as they open!


In 2013, the rep who interviewed my daughter and offered her a position said they get about 24,000  to 26,000  apps and they accept about 6,000. And at least a Couple hundred will get fired in the first few weeks.  There is no gray area with the rules. Break them and get caught and you are leaving...no ifs ands or buts. 
Those were the stats we were given last year.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Has anyone taken advantage of the discount your son/daughter gets on Disney Cruise Line?  We have always wanted to take one.  Is it just for the Cast Member of can we go with them??

Not sure my DD could ever get enough time off to take advantage of it but you never know!


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Has anyone taken advantage of the discount your son/daughter gets on Disney Cruise Line?  We have always wanted to take one.  Is it just for the Cast Member of can we go with them??
> 
> Not sure my DD could ever get enough time off to take advantage of it but you never know!



Just be aware they have to have been a cm for 60 days before they could book so it is month two of their CP.

Also you can go but the CM must go as well.


----------



## stitchlovestink

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Has anyone taken advantage of the discount your son/daughter gets on Disney Cruise Line?  We have always wanted to take one.  Is it just for the Cast Member of can we go with them??
> 
> Not sure my DD could ever get enough time off to take advantage of it but you never know!


Just be careful with this though.  They put a lot of restrictions on CMs when cruising. One thing I did not care for was if they need to they can "bump" a CM's ressie from a cruise. They just have to refund your fare....That's it. And they "can" do it as late as when you arrive at the terminal.  Is it likely to happen? No. Could it happen?  Yes, it absolutely could! 
Just be aware that if you are cruising as a CM...you don't have the same "rights". They assign your cabin, your dinner seating, you supposedly cannot remove the tips from your OBA. I just want you to be informed, is all.


----------



## DianeV

Does the cruise reservation have to be while they are actually on the DCP still?


----------



## dizagain

I have a few questions about the room discount.  My DD has booked several rooms already and it has been great!  We are planning a trip for Dec 7-13.  She checked today and there were some rooms available but nothing that would work for us.....including her, we have 3 adults and 2 kids. There was availability at SS and OKW but they were too expensive.

Do different resorts become available closer to the time or is this all we can expect?  

Does POR AB with trundle beds ever show up as an option? And I heard CB was getting Murphy beds in some rooms- is this true?  The Disney site doesn't show that so I was wondering.

Are there other rooms for 5 that are just regular rooms with an extra sofa bed or something?

I guess we can always get 2 ASM rooms but we have never stayed there. 

Sorry for rambling- any advice will be great! Having a hard time being patient and want some assurance that something will most likely come up....
Thanks!!


----------



## Joanna71985

DianeV said:


> Does the cruise reservation have to be while they are actually on the DCP still?



No, but they have to be a current CM (with a current valid ID)


----------



## DianeV

So for someone on the DCP they would have to still be on the plan to still have an ID





Joanna71985 said:


> No, but they have to be a current CM (with a current valid ID)


----------



## wilkeliza

DianeV said:
			
		

> So for someone on the DCP they would have to still be on the plan to still have an ID



Yes if they are not currently on their program and did not take another job with the company they can not get the discount and you will be charged rack rate when you get to port.


----------



## reesecup

Our DD checks in on Aug. 11th. We are planning a trip for sure from Dec. 5th until about the 12th. Can we book the room now and then when she is allowed to get discounts, go in and change our room to get the discount? I just read a post where it sounded like that is what others are doing but wanted to make sure.  It would be nice to go ahead and secure our place. I understand it may be a popular week. 

We are hoping to visit before that but we just know this is a definite. 

She is getting excited -- nervous, but excited! She is extremely adamant about following rules so we went to buy some black flat shoes (plain) because she saw a girl post that her black shoes (with a bow) were not Disney standards. She's a bit stressed over what she will wear for Traditions and classes but I think she has several pieces that will work great. 

Anyway, it's getting exciting around here but would love some advice on the room bookings. Thanks


Oh, and she is going to do a blog while there. Hope she will have time. She will be in FSFB


----------



## dizagain

Booking rooms is really easy- DD has gotten us a 2-night stay at AKL and rooms for friends at ASM this summer.  Two of those were booked at about two weeks out.  The thing about booking now is that all resorts aren't discounted- they have a list of available resorts that changes all the time. That is where my confusion comes in! Since we have five people (DD already got time off approved-yay!), Our options are limited. Even at holiday 60%off we want to stay at around $200 or hopefully less a night. We decided not to book now since we have no idea which hotels will be discounted.  She is going to check every week or two for us and see if she can score something.  If not, once the 60%off hits, she will book two AS or Pop rooms I guess........I am very appreciative of the Disney benefits but I am not patient!! So hard!

Anyone have experiences with this to share?


----------



## Traveliz

dizagain said:


> Booking rooms is really easy- DD has gotten us a 2-night stay at AKL and rooms for friends at ASM this summer.  Two of those were booked at about two weeks out.  The thing about booking now is that all resorts aren't discounted- they have a list of available resorts that changes all the time. That is where my confusion comes in! Since we have five people (DD already got time off approved-yay!), Our options are limited. Even at holiday 60%off we want to stay at around $200 or hopefully less a night. We decided not to book now since we have no idea which hotels will be discounted.  She is going to check every week or two for us and see if she can score something.  If not, once the 60%off hits, she will book two AS or Pop rooms I guess........I am very appreciative of the Disney benefits but I am not patient!! So hard!
> 
> Anyone have experiences with this to share?



My daughter is a CM and has gotten us rooms many times.  And yes the availability always changes.  For sure have her check at least once a week (maybe when she looks up her schedule) and more if possible.

And to reesecup - you can book now to make sure you have a room but there is no reason to..you can't convert that particular room to a CM discount.  That is totally different inventory.  If you are worried that nothing will be available (unlikely) you can book something just in case but really no need...wait til she has her credentials and then she can check.

Liz


----------



## Praise2Him

For those who were waiting - the new CM discounts were released today for August 17 - October 19.


----------



## Wavy Blue

Hello all!

I'm looking at doing the DCP in Spring 2015 after I graduate. However, I'm worried about wages and being unable to keep up my car payments ($230 a month) on what I will make as a part of the internship. I know pay and hours depends on your role, but is there a ballpark amount you put in your pocket after rent each month? I just don't want to get my hopes up of going if I can't afford it.

Thanks!

ETA: Oh, and another question...do they provide any health benefits?


----------



## lacy1101

Is anyone having your DCPer get a flu shot before going?  We don't normally do flu shots in our family (and, fortunately, haven't gotten the flu), but I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea for our daughter - she checks in on September 2nd.


----------



## mobish

lacy1101 said:


> Is anyone having your DCPer get a flu shot before going?  We don't normally do flu shots in our family (and, fortunately, haven't gotten the flu), but I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea for our daughter - she checks in on September 2nd.



Yes we insisted on it.  My daughter had 2 high public-contact positions.  Also, in the fall the company will offer free flu shots at various locations.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Wavy Blue said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking at doing the DCP in Spring 2015 after I graduate. However, I'm worried about wages and being unable to keep up my car payments ($230 a month) on what I will make as a part of the internship. I know pay and hours depends on your role, but is there a ballpark amount you put in your pocket after rent each month? I just don't want to get my hopes up of going if I can't afford it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ETA: Oh, and another question...do they provide any health benefits?



I worked in merchandise and I was paid $7.79 an hour (I heard this might increase to $10? If a vote goes through?) and worked roughly 32 hours a week (you can easily get 40 hours by picking shifts up, I took some extra days off to enjoy  myself) and rent was about $96 a week. I believe you can work over 40 hours if you pick up extra hour shifts, but you can't do so in your designated area I believe. 

So if you work 40 hours that's $311 without taking out whatever for tax and whatnot, then after rent it's about $215 a week. So, yes you can manage if you spend your money well. 

From the DCP site:
*Medical Insurance*
You are responsible for securing your own medical insurance for the duration of your internship. The company offers a limited medical plan  Aetna SRC BasicMed Insurance. If you select this coverage, you will pay via payroll deduction and will become eligible upon completion of Disney Traditions. More information regarding the BasicMed Plan will automatically be sent to your home after the first few weeks of your employment.

They do have an onsite clinic for CMs and CPs.


----------



## lacy1101

mobish said:


> Yes we insisted on it.  My daughter had 2 high public-contact positions.  Also, in the fall the company will offer free flu shots at various locations.



I had also read that the 2014-15 flu vaccine hasn't even come out yet (may be sometime in August or September), so maybe she should just plan on getting it once she's down there - especially if its free!


----------



## mccreel

Praise2Him said:


> For those who were waiting - the new CM discounts were released today for August 17 - October 19.



What were they?  Do you have to have traveling done by the 19th of Oct., or as long as you arrive before 19th will all the days qualify?


----------



## Praise2Him

::Snow_White:: said:


> I worked in merchandise and I was paid $7.79 an hour (I heard this might increase to $10? If a vote goes through?



It's now $8.03. The $10/hour passed but is for full time CMs only as of right now.



mccreel said:


> What were they?  Do you have to have traveling done by the 19th of Oct., or as long as you arrive before 19th will all the days qualify?



It's 60% instead of 50% for CMs (50% instead of 40% for friends and family). 

It used to be that if you arrived before the cutoff date your whole trip qualified, but I think it's been changed now. I'm not sure, though. Maybe someone else will know, or you could call and ask.


----------



## mccreel

Praise2Him said:


> It's now $8.03. The $10/hour passed but is for full time CMs only as of right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 60% instead of 50% for CMs (50% instead of 40% for friends and family).
> 
> It used to be that if you arrived before the cutoff date your whole trip qualified, but I think it's been changed now. I'm not sure, though. Maybe someone else will know, or you could call and ask.



Thanks, my son just got started this week and has his Traditions on Friday so I know nothing can be done until then.  We had already booked a trip for October for our anniversary before he got accepted because we like to go during that time.  It would be nice if it would apply to our time.  Also, they get discounts on A.P.'s, how does that work.  Could he get our A.P.'s at a discount or is that allowed?  Thanks


----------



## DianeV

I posted this on the Resort discount friends and family discount board too but I am wondering if anyone can confirm that the dining plan special is only for $35 for the quick service? It looks like that is what I was quoted when I called when we tried to break it down. That's not much of a discount really since the regular price is $41.99. I have heard of it being cheaper but I guess maybe they just aren't offering as good of a discount this time?


----------



## bethp1968

mccreel said:


> Thanks, my son just got started this week and has his Traditions on Friday so I know nothing can be done until then.  We had already booked a trip for October for our anniversary before he got accepted because we like to go during that time.  It would be nice if it would apply to our time.  Also, they get discounts on A.P.'s, how does that work.  Could he get our A.P.'s at a discount or is that allowed?  Thanks



Your son can use his CM discount for your AP's, but he must pay for them using cash, a credit or debit card with his name on it.  I believe the cost is $607 per ticket.  He can purchase these at Company D store.

I think you would have to cancel your original reservation and then have your son make a new reservation on the HUB using his discount. (Not 100% sure). Also, not all resorts/room categories are available for CM discounts.


----------



## bethp1968

Wavy Blue said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking at doing the DCP in Spring 2015 after I graduate. However, I'm worried about wages and being unable to keep up my car payments ($230 a month) on what I will make as a part of the internship. I know pay and hours depends on your role, but is there a ballpark amount you put in your pocket after rent each month? I just don't want to get my hopes up of going if I can't afford it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ETA: Oh, and another question...do they provide any health benefits?



My DD AVERAGES about $125-$150 per week after rent is taken out.  If you live in Disney housing, they will take the rent out of your check every week.  However, this week her check was $85 after rent.  That's the lowest it has been since she started in January.  (However, last week her check was $250 after rent - the highest it has been).  She does not have a car.  

Health Insurance is available to purchase (I believe), but don't have any details on it as my DD is covered under our insurance.


----------



## mccreel

I figured we would have to cancel what we had.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## mccreel

I have another question if anyone knows.  What about magic bands?  How do you go about getting them if you book through CM?  Are you able to log in MDE with the reservation number that you receive from them?  And if by time he books the time to pick our rides for fp+ has already passed and we have booked some rides, do those dissapear and I have to book all over again?  Just trying to know ahead of time what we would need to do if we are switched over....  Thanks


----------



## dizagain

mccreel said:


> I have another question if anyone knows.  What about magic bands?  How do you go about getting them if you book through CM?  Are you able to log in MDE with the reservation number that you receive from them?  And if by time he books the time to pick our rides for fp+ has already passed and we have booked some rides, do those dissapear and I have to book all over again?  Just trying to know ahead of time what we would need to do if we are switched over....  Thanks



Once you book, it becomes a regular reservation as far as magic bands go.  One visit they had  time to customize them and once they had gray ones waiting for us at the hotel. We did not have park passes but we're able to add BB passes to them when we got there and we linked our dining reservations to them as well. I haven't tried linking tickets but I have heard it is just like normal. The FPP thing will be a pain if we have to wait until after our 60 day window to get a reservation. Not sure we can do anything about that...I feel like we would definitely have a room before the 30 day people, though!


----------



## mccreel

Thank you so much.  If he can get it booked for us before the 18th, we will be good on our 60 day window.  So once we put the reservation number in our MDE, we will be able to customize our magic bands as long as it is before that date right?  Thank you so much for all your help, sorry to be dominating the conversation..


----------



## dizagain

Yes you can customize your bands as long as they have more than 10 days I think. This is all new to me too.....my DD got us a last minute room for her sister/friends this summer as well as a room for us for a quick visit.  I am nervous about our "real" trip in December and trying to coordinate everything. I'm not good at waiting!  Right now I have ADR' s done and my DD got the time off approved- that's it!


----------



## mccreel

I'm awful about waiting too.  We are planning on going down there Thanksgiving weekend because his Birthday is that weekend as well, and a couple of days over Christmas.  I doubt he will be off but we could at least go to the ride he is working and say Hi.  He was away at Troy University for school so he has stayed away from home before, but it was just a 3 hour trip home so he could come home as often as he likes.  Now it is an 11 hour trip with good traffic so it will be the first time he will not be home for Thanksgiving (birthday) or Christmas.  My husband said it is a good thing his birthday is around Thanksgiving otherwise, we would not be there for his birthday.  I told him that did not matter.  We would make a trip for his birthday anyway.  He just laughed and agreed.  Our son is real excited about his job, all he knows now is he will be working the "back" of hollywood studios which could be LMA, backlot tour, or Toy Story.  He really wants Toy Story but he said whatever he gets will be fine.  I hope he finds out for sure today.  It is his Traditions day today.  He is getting along with his roommates pretty well.  One he had contacted and was talking too through facebook.  The other is from Puerto Rico. We met them both and they seemed really nice.  So far things have been going well for him.  I know there will be bad days but I am glad his first few days have been smooth anyway...


----------



## MichelleVW

mccreel said:


> I'm awful about waiting too.  We are planning on going down there Thanksgiving weekend because his Birthday is that weekend as well, and a couple of days over Christmas.  I doubt he will be off but we could at least go to the ride he is working and say Hi.  He was away at Troy University for school so he has stayed away from home before, but it was just a 3 hour trip home so he could come home as often as he likes.  Now it is an 11 hour trip with good traffic so it will be the first time he will not be home for Thanksgiving (birthday) or Christmas.  My husband said it is a good thing his birthday is around Thanksgiving otherwise, we would not be there for his birthday.  I told him that did not matter.  We would make a trip for his birthday anyway.  He just laughed and agreed.  Our son is real excited about his job, all he knows now is he will be working the "back" of hollywood studios which could be LMA, backlot tour, or Toy Story.  He really wants Toy Story but he said whatever he gets will be fine.  I hope he finds out for sure today.  It is his Traditions day today.  He is getting along with his roommates pretty well.  One he had contacted and was talking too through facebook.  The other is from Puerto Rico. We met them both and they seemed really nice.  So far things have been going well for him.  I know there will be bad days but I am glad his first few days have been smooth anyway...



Good luck on him getting Toy Story....my daughter is working there and LOVES IT!


----------



## mccreel

Just a follow up.  My son is really getting along with his roommates.  Especially the one from Porto Rico.  They have hit Magic Kingdom and Epcot over the last few days and have been posting pictures.  They have been having a blast.  He started his general training today, still does not know what job he has.  Will probably know that after Wednesday.  I am glad the first few days have gone well.  It will make the harder times, that inevitably will come, easier to deal with.


----------



## DCPmom2014

mccreel said:


> Just a follow up.  My son is really getting along with his roommates.  Especially the one from Porto Rico.  They have hit Magic Kingdom and Epcot over the last few days and have been posting pictures.  They have been having a blast.  He started his general training today, still does not know what job he has.  Will probably know that after Wednesday.  I am glad the first few days have gone well.  It will make the harder times, that inevitably will come, easier to deal with.



That's great!  My daughter moved in on May 19th and has been having the time of her life!  Loves her co-workers at Pizza Planet/Mama Melrose's.  Just did their first behind the scenes tour of the Haunted Mansion and said it was incredible.  She has 5 other roommates who she spent a little bit of time with in the beginning but found with their different schedules (and personalities) that she is making best friends with her co-workers.  I told her you have to co-exist with your roommates but you really want to enjoy the people you work with!!!  So glad your son is adjusting!  Now if I could just get my daughter to check the Hub for me!  Had to resort to booking the Shades of Green (military resort) for our upcoming trip October 11-14 for MNSSHP and the Food & Wine festival!


----------



## MichelleVW

DCPmom2014 said:


> That's great!  My daughter moved in on May 19th and has been having the time of her life!  Loves her co-workers at Pizza Planet/Mama Melrose's.  Just did their first behind the scenes tour of the Haunted Mansion and said it was incredible.  She has 5 other roommates who she spent a little bit of time with in the beginning but found with their different schedules (and personalities) that she is making best friends with her co-workers.  I told her you have to co-exist with your roommates but you really want to enjoy the people you work with!!!  So glad your son is adjusting!  *Now if I could just get my daughter to check the Hub for me!  Had to resort to booking the Shades of Green (military resort) for our upcoming trip October 11-14 for MNSSHP and the Food & Wine festival*!



Checking for rooms seriously takes 5 minutes or less....I would make her sit down and get your a room...the discounts are amazing.


----------



## bethp1968

dizagain said:


> Once you book, it becomes a regular reservation as far as magic bands go.  One visit they had  time to customize them and once they had gray ones waiting for us at the hotel. We did not have park passes but we're able to add BB passes to them when we got there and we linked our dining reservations to them as well. I haven't tried linking tickets but I have heard it is just like normal. The FPP thing will be a pain if we have to wait until after our 60 day window to get a reservation. Not sure we can do anything about that...I feel like we would definitely have a room before the 30 day people, though!



If you are using the CM's guest passes, you will not be able to make FP+ reservations until you arrive in the park and "use" the guest pass.  These passes can't be linked to MDE   (Unless things have changed since March)


----------



## mccreel

Anyone know if they are offering dining discounts for cast member famalies? This is my son's 2ed day of training and as of this morning he still did not have access to the hub. I was just trying to get an idea on cost because we will need to transfer money to his account for it to be paid because I assume that they dont just take deposits, they would want full payment.
Thanks again.


----------



## Praise2Him

DCPmom2014 said:


> Now if I could just get my daughter to check the Hub for me!  Had to resort to booking the Shades of Green (military resort) for our upcoming trip October 11-14 for MNSSHP and the Food & Wine festival!



I'm not sure if I mentioned it before, but once the discounts come out they can't be booked on the Hub. She needs to call 407-WDW-CAST (407-939-2278).




mccreel said:


> Anyone know if they are offering dining discounts for cast member famalies? This is my son's 2ed day of training and as of this morning he still did not have access to the hub. I was just trying to get an idea on cost because we will need to transfer money to his account for it to be paid because I assume that they dont just take deposits, they would want full payment.
> Thanks again.



Yes they are,but it's a small discount (and actually the prices aren't listed on the Hub. You have to call the Cast Reservation line I listed above).

Adult Disney Dining Plan will be $48.99 per person per night
Child Disney Dining Plan will be $18.99 per person per night
Adult Quick Service Dining Plan will be $33.99 per person per night
Child Quick Service Dining Plan will be $15.99 per person per night

The cast room policy recently changed. If you add dining it becomes a ticketless package with full payment due 45 days in advance. For room only it's still full payment due at check in.


----------



## DianeV

We just booked the 60% off and dining discount  It actually came to $35.06 for the adult quick service. Maybe something to do with it being a package now but that's the price we got


----------



## DCPmom2014

Anyone able to check on room discounts for Oct 11-14?  I was able to book Shades of Green for $105 a night (which is a terrific October special).  

I know that it only takes a short time for my daughter but I can't seem to get through to her!!  She does work a ton and every time she is off, I'm in bed or traveling for my job!  

I am pretty sure the December discounts have not been released yet!  We want to stay at the Wilderness Lodge on Dec 20-27.

Thanks.


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Anyone able to check on room discounts for Oct 11-14?  I was able to book Shades of Green for $105 a night (which is a terrific October special).
> 
> I know that it only takes a short time for my daughter but I can't seem to get through to her!!  She does work a ton and every time she is off, I'm in bed or traveling for my job!
> 
> I am pretty sure the December discounts have not been released yet!  We want to stay at the Wilderness Lodge on Dec 20-27.
> 
> Thanks.



There are december discounts already out it just won't be the winter extra cast discount since those don't come out until late September.


----------



## reesecup

Just an update on our dd. Check-in went great. She got to meet who will be her teacher for the class she will be taking while there. 
And she was so excited...she gets to work at Sci-Fi, one of our very favorite restaurants, in my favorite park! She also got first choice on apartments , with her roommates. They are having a great time so far but I'm sure things will get a little different once all of them start their jobs. They went and watched Wishes from the Polynesian last night since they can't get into the parks yet and went to Universal today.


----------



## DCPmom2014

reesecup said:


> Just an update on our dd. Check-in went great. She got to meet who will be her teacher for the class she will be taking while there.
> And she was so excited...she gets to work at Sci-Fi, one of our very favorite restaurants, in my favorite park! She also got first choice on apartments , with her roommates. They are having a great time so far but I'm sure things will get a little different once all of them start their jobs. They went and watched Wishes from the Polynesian last night since they can't get into the parks yet and went to Universal today.



That's great!  My daughter is also at Hollywood Studios - Pizza Planet!  Loves it!  She and her co-workers have been having a blast.  Ended up getting annual passes to Universal - huge Harry Potter fans and with their FL discount, it was a steal!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Just stopping in to let those who have kids applying for spring that yesterday some emails were sent out saying that they were opening apps some at a time to lax the flow of traffic and had a link to apply.

This email has been dubbed fake my recruiting even though it looks extremely legit. It asks all important and personal information so please do not fill this app out or even click the links!


----------



## mccreel

::Snow_White:: said:


> Just stopping in to let those who have kids applying for spring that yesterday some emails were sent out saying that they were opening apps some at a time to lax the flow of traffic and had a link to apply.
> 
> This email has been dubbed fake my recruiting even though it looks extremely legit. It asks all important and personal information so please do not fill this app out or even click the links!



That's a great heads up.  The best thing is to go to the college recruiting web site and start from there.  If you have signed up on there site waiting for the applications to open, they do send emails out when it opens. (they did for our son).  but the best thing is to go straight to the site and start the process there.


----------



## mccreel

Just a follow up on my son's experiences.  He has gone through the basic of training, (safety, etc.), and has been given his role.  He is working at "The Magic of Disney Animation".  At first he was a little disappointed, he wanted Toy Story, but who doesn't.  But after his first day of training for his role, he feels a lot better about it.  He is nervous about learning the script to interact with Mushu, but that is not unexpected.  There are a lot of different rolls in that attraction so it is less likely to get monotonous. I had told him it was better than the Lights Motor Action, there is hardly any shade at all, if any, and he has never really been that interested in that attraction. Where he is at now is almost all inside and the only outside role for crowd control is under a huge shade.  He likes his costume too so that is a plus.  I think that he has been there a little over a week so the combination of adjusting to being away from home, combined with an attraction he was not expecting just hit him all at once.  He said he was unsure about the whole thing the night before because let's face it, working at Disney is huge. He felt like he was way out of his element. This is also his first job ever.  There was really nothing around here for him, he applied but no one was hiring.  So he was feeling overwhelmed.  But he said his trainer is really really nice and that always helps.  So he hit his first rough spot but has seem to come out of it. His first day with his trainer went great. and he is starting to get hours so he will have money.  Being broke is never a feel good time either.  So we are all starting to feel better. We were concerned that he would not adjust and be just miserable.  But he is adjusting pretty well.  The way his schedule has worked out, he has been easing into his roll as well and that is good.  He gets along wonderfully with his roommates, they visit the parks together when they are off at the same time.  So things are looking up.  To anyone else, your child will go through a doubting, rough spell, it's just part of it.  But if they hang in there it does get better.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

mccreel said:


> That's a great heads up.  The best thing is to go to the college recruiting web site and start from there.  If you have signed up on there site waiting for the applications to open, they do send emails out when it opens. (they did for our son).  but the best thing is to go straight to the site and start the process there.



Definitely. The only problem is the kids getting these emails are, indeed, signed up for emails from recruiting and the spam one looks EXACTLY like a regular dcp email. Recruiting has been contacted about it and they're currently trying to track down the spam email. If anyone receives one of these, please make sure your kid doesn't fill it out and wait until the apps are posted online.






----
As for your son I hope things start looking up. I think me and all my friends had that feeling the first week or two while we were there. I'm pretty sure every one of us cried because we were tired and nervous and weren't ever so far away from home. It gets 10x better once you learn your job and know the ins and outs! 

Animation Pavilion is awesome because it's right next to the cafeteria and they have a ton of good food. I worked all the way on the other side in Backlands and had a small snack room, we would usually race to try and get to the cafeteria and back on our break, that definitely seemed like an amenity to us on the other side.


----------



## mccreel

He did say he really liked the cafeteria and the food was good. I talked to him this evening and he is feeling a good bit better. I think his trainer being so good and nice really helps also.  We think he will do fine, he is starting to get more used to things. We think this will be really good for him.


----------



## grover

Does anyone know..are there CM room discounts out yet for January 1st and onward?


----------



## wilkeliza

grover said:
			
		

> Does anyone know..are there CM room discounts out yet for January 1st and onward?



Discounts will be out but they may not be the best that will be offered. Typically cms can book a small % of rooms at any time but as it gets closer more discounts will be released as long as the hotels aren't super busy.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Have the Maingate blackout the dates been announced for October through December?  Taking my mom and son on October 12-13 for MNSSHP and Food & Wine.  

Thanks.


----------



## grover

wilkeliza said:


> Discounts will be out but they may not be the best that will be offered. Typically cms can book a small % of rooms at any time but as it gets closer more discounts will be released as long as the hotels aren't super busy.



Thanks..I just wasn't sure if discounts were out yet for Jan 1st onward.


----------



## lacy1101

Did I read somewhere that you can only make FP+ reservations on their maingate passes at one of the kiosks AFTER you enter the park?  In other words, you can't do it online from home before you arrive . . .


----------



## ejcraft

lacy1101 said:


> Did I read somewhere that you can only make FP+ reservations on their maingate passes at one of the kiosks AFTER you enter the park?  In other words, you can't do it online from home before you arrive . . .



correct, if you go into the park on your daughters main gate pass, you can not make FP+ till you get to the park. or at least for now, the main gate can not be connected to MDE.


----------



## labattblue

Just dropped DD off for DCP fall semester.  Question regarding park admission for friends and family. On the 6 days when she can bring in up to 3 other people, can we park hop or is it one park per day?

Thx!


----------



## Traveliz

labattblue said:


> Just dropped DD off for DCP fall semester.  Question regarding park admission for friends and family. On the 6 days when she can bring in up to 3 other people, can we park hop or is it one park per day?
> 
> Thx!



You can park hop as long as the park is not blacked out of closed to further guests.

Liz


----------



## reesecup

DCPmom2014 said:


> That's great!  My daughter is also at Hollywood Studios - Pizza Planet!  Loves it!  She and her co-workers have been having a blast.  Ended up getting annual passes to Universal - huge Harry Potter fans and with their FL discount, it was a steal!!



Oh, they should meet! Sounds like they would have a lot in common. My dd is also a HUGE HP fan. She got the annual pass as well. She and her brother went this past Jan. for the first time (to the HP part) but she got to go to the new part and loved it. She starts her official training at Sci-Fi tomorrow!


----------



## lacy1101

Are all the parks blacked out for maingate passes during Christmas (Dec. 25-27), or just Magic Kingdom?


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:
			
		

> Are all the parks blacked out for maingate passes during Christmas (Dec. 25-27), or just Magic Kingdom?



Almost all of them are blacked out from Christmas to NYE.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Woo hoo!  My daughter finally made the reservation for us to spend a week visiting her at Christmas at the Wilderness Lodge from December 20-27.  Was able to get 50% off!!!  Super excited.  Courtyard view.  Does anyone know if there will be an extra holiday discount?  Can we call back and have that applied after the fact?  Even with her incredible discount, it is still twice as expensive as Shades of Green!

But regardless, couldn't be more excited!


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!  My daughter finally made the reservation for us to spend a week visiting her at Christmas at the Wilderness Lodge from December 20-27.  Was able to get 50% off!!!  Super excited.  Courtyard view.  Does anyone know if there will be an extra holiday discount?  Can we call back and have that applied after the fact?  Even with her incredible discount, it is still twice as expensive as Shades of Green!
> 
> But regardless, couldn't be more excited!



A new discount should come out with her holiday package.

Oh just a heads up the holiday discount is 40% off merch. The best way to handle the merch discount is to put the money you want to spend on a gift card. Then give the gift card to your CP. It can be a disney gift card or even a visa, American express, or master card gift card. You can shop with your CP just have them pay. They must take the payment method out of their own pocket, bag, etc and hand it over. If there is anything left at the end of your trip you can gift it to your CP.

This worked out great for me and allowed me to let others benifits from the mer check discount with out breaking the rules.


----------



## DCPmom2014

wilkeliza said:


> A new discount should come out with her holiday package.
> 
> Oh just a heads up the holiday discount is 40% off merch. The best way to handle the merch discount is to put the money you want to spend on a gift card. Then give the gift card to your CP. It can be a disney gift card or even a visa, American express, or master card gift card. You can shop with your CP just have them pay. They must take the payment method out of their own pocket, bag, etc and hand it over. If there is anything left at the end of your trip you can gift it to your CP.
> 
> This worked out great for me and allowed me to let others benifits from the mer check discount with out breaking the rules.



Thanks for the tips!  We definitely plan to stock up on Disney Gift Cards.  I do have a question about the resort reservation.  My daughter said she called the regular Disney reservations number, said she was a cast member and they reserved it for her without a deposit.  They told her to have me call back by the 25th and pay for the deposit with my own credit card.  Thought everything had to go through her.  Not complaining as this will be easier but wondering if she really got the "best" discount this way!


----------



## mlaw

DCPmom2014, you should be fine using your credit card.  My daughter just recently completed her program.  We used my credit card for the deposit and the final bill every time I visited her.  Have a great time visiting.  I can not believe how fast the past 8 months went.  My daughter is now in severe Disney withdrawal and not at all excited about returning to college in a couple weeks.


----------



## wilkeliza

For hotel stays and even the dinning discount anyone can pay. The merchandise discount is the only one that specifically states the CM must pay.


----------



## DCPmom2014

wilkeliza said:


> For hotel stays and even the dinning discount anyone can pay. The merchandise discount is the only one that specifically states the CM must pay.



Thanks.  Will she have access to any type of dining discounts during our stay?  I am finishing up ADRs and would love to take advantage of discounts for meals!!


----------



## DCPmom2014

mlaw said:


> DCPmom2014, you should be fine using your credit card.  My daughter just recently completed her program.  We used my credit card for the deposit and the final bill every time I visited her.  Have a great time visiting.  I can not believe how fast the past 8 months went.  My daughter is now in severe Disney withdrawal and not at all excited about returning to college in a couple weeks.



Thanks.  That will make things easier!  I hear you about time flying.  My daughter started May 19th - can't believe three months have gone by already!


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Will she have access to any type of dining discounts during our stay?  I am finishing up ADRs and would love to take advantage of discounts for meals!!



I don't remember your trip dates but over holidays the food discount is normally blacked out. The winter cat discount booklet will come with a 30%, 40%, and 50% coupon and the booklet has the rules. CMs also usually get 20% off table service meals. 

Just note cm discounts have auto tip of 18%. Most CMs whine over it but I would leave 20% usually so the auto tip doesn't bother me.


----------



## lacy1101

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks.  That will make things easier!  I hear you about time flying.  My daughter started May 19th - can't believe three months have gone by already!



DCPmom2014 - I sure hope my daughter's four months go by as fast!!  She checks in on September 2nd - four months is sounding like a reaaaaaaally long time to me right now!!


----------



## jce2

Just a quick FYI:  My daughter tells me the ability to make F&F reservations from the hub is down and has been for at least the last 24 hours.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We have started a parents' group on Facebook for Spring/Spring Advantage 2015. Search "Disney College Program Spring/Spring Advantage 2015 Parents" and request to join.


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:
			
		

> I don't remember your trip dates but over holidays the food discount is normally blacked out. The winter cat discount booklet will come with a 30%, 40%, and 50% coupon and the booklet has the rules. CMs also usually get 20% off table service meals.
> 
> Just note cm discounts have auto tip of 18%. Most CMs whine over it but I would leave 20% usually so the auto tip doesn't bother me.



My biggest issue was I think that is AN EXTREMELY GENEROUS tip for the buffets where all they do is bring you a drink and maybe a refill and clear away a few dirty dishes. We tend to have our crappiest service at those! And for the prices for a buffet in Disney, they are getting a Daggone good tip. I generally tip pretty well and especially in Disney.  
You should read the statistics on tipping. When people were polled anonymously about how they tip, the average tip is only 10%!!


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> My biggest issue was I think that is AN EXTREMELY GENEROUS tip for the buffets where all they do is bring you a drink and maybe a refill and clear away a few dirty dishes. We tend to have our crappiest service at those! And for the prices for a buffet in Disney, they are getting a Daggone good tip. I generally tip pretty well and especially in Disney. You should read the statistics on tipping. When people were polled anonymously about how they tip, the average tip is only 10%!!



I always say if you don't like the policy don't use the discount. I know some people think it is too much for buffets but usually the wait staff at the buffets is who make sure it stays stocked and do other "behind the scenes" type work so that you enjoy your meal. I've had some buffet wait staff work harder than regular waitstaff.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Just found out my daughter is being trained for a new position - GT/Seater!  What is this exactly?  She seems happy about it!  All I've been able to get out of her is a text.


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Just found out my daughter is being trained for a new position - GT/Seater!  What is this exactly?  She seems happy about it!  All I've been able to get out of her is a text.



I believe GT/Seater is the non-tipped position at table service restaurants. It means she will be taking guests to their table and also standing at the check in booth or outside the restaurant by the menu answering questions.


----------



## DianeV

We just got back from getting our daughter checked in 8/18.  She is merchandise and is working at the 2 stores at Animal Kingdom Lodge which is her favorite resort so she is very happy about that. She also is in a 4 bedroom apt. with 4 girls who planned ahead and 4 random and they all seem to like each other which is good.  The weird thing is they had 8 girls picked out but when the DORMS email came it didn't give them an option for 4 bedrooms so they had to split up. Then my daughter's group ended up in the 4 bedroom anyway with different people. They did get Chatham which was their first choice

Her costume is so cute. She said she feels like she is in pajamas. I have seen some pretty interesting costumes so this is a nice one


----------



## reesecup

DCPmom2014 said:


> Just found out my daughter is being trained for a new position - GT/Seater!  What is this exactly?  She seems happy about it!  All I've been able to get out of her is a text.




My dd is off today and I'll ask her what GT stands for (if she knows). She is a seater / hostess for Sci-Fi. She absolutely loves it! She gets to do a little "spill" while seating guests which she has fun with. She does not get tipped but her hours are great. She just got her new schedule for next week and works pretty much 6.5 hours each time (no more than that) and she is off by 10 each night. I'm glad she did not get a job where she was working so much and way into the early hours. She is taking one class while down there and I really want her to enjoy her time there. She deserves it!


----------



## lacy1101

DCPmom2014 said:


> Just found out my daughter is being trained for a new position - GT/Seater!  What is this exactly?  She seems happy about it!  All I've been able to get out of her is a text.



Just curious - they switched her role after she got down there?  Do you know why?  That's great that she's happy with it!


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:
			
		

> Just curious - they switched her role after she got down there?  Do you know why?  That's great that she's happy with it!



Could be many different reasons. Most common is a shortage in that area. However it can be overcrowding of first position or medical reasons (not saying that is the case here) or b their original department is no longer taking CPs. They don't always tell the CPs why.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

My son goes to school in our home town so he hasn't had the experience of moving away for college.  This will be his first time away from home and really, his first time working.  He has had part time jobs and done odd jobs, but nothing as structured as this.  We drove him down from central IL and stopped in Atlanta the first night of the trip.  Evidently, while I was unloading th car, he had a conversation with his mom that he was thinking about only staying two months and then coming home.  We had noticed a change in his mood the last couple of weeks.  Evidently, he was begining to feel overwelmed and apprehensive.  He wasn't very talkative  the following two days and was quite cranky the morning of check in.  Once he went through check-in, spent time with his roomates, checked out his apartment and got his work assignment, he did a complete turnaround.  He is working at Lotta Watta Lodge at Blizzard Beach and really likes it.  He has great hours.  He has spent a lot of time at the parks with his roomates.  It has been a huge relief.  I seriously thought that I was going to be turning around and driving back down to get him right after we got back to IL.





mccreel said:


> Just a follow up on my son's experiences.  He has gone through the basic of training, (safety, etc.), and has been given his role.  He is working at "The Magic of Disney Animation".  At first he was a little disappointed, he wanted Toy Story, but who doesn't.  But after his first day of training for his role, he feels a lot better about it.  He is nervous about learning the script to interact with Mushu, but that is not unexpected.  There are a lot of different rolls in that attraction so it is less likely to get monotonous. I had told him it was better than the Lights Motor Action, there is hardly any shade at all, if any, and he has never really been that interested in that attraction. Where he is at now is almost all inside and the only outside role for crowd control is under a huge shade.  He likes his costume too so that is a plus.  I think that he has been there a little over a week so the combination of adjusting to being away from home, combined with an attraction he was not expecting just hit him all at once.  He said he was unsure about the whole thing the night before because let's face it, working at Disney is huge. He felt like he was way out of his element. This is also his first job ever.  There was really nothing around here for him, he applied but no one was hiring.  So he was feeling overwhelmed.  But he said his trainer is really really nice and that always helps.  So he hit his first rough spot but has seem to come out of it. His first day with his trainer went great. and he is starting to get hours so he will have money.  Being broke is never a feel good time either.  So we are all starting to feel better. We were concerned that he would not adjust and be just miserable.  But he is adjusting pretty well.  The way his schedule has worked out, he has been easing into his roll as well and that is good.  He gets along wonderfully with his roommates, they visit the parks together when they are off at the same time.  So things are looking up.  To anyone else, your child will go through a doubting, rough spell, it's just part of it.  But if they hang in there it does get better.


----------



## reesecup

Okay, so this may have been answered at some point on this thread but my dd is looking at some dates for us on the hub for resort reservations. Is the total she is seeing already with the discount or is that before the discount? I wish I could see this with her so we would both be on the same page.


----------



## MichelleVW

reesecup said:


> Okay, so this may have been answered at some point on this thread but my dd is looking at some dates for us on the hub for resort reservations. Is the total she is seeing already with the discount or is that before the discount? I wish I could see this with her so we would both be on the same page.



Pretty sure it's the discounted price they see.


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:
			
		

> Okay, so this may have been answered at some point on this thread but my dd is looking at some dates for us on the hub for resort reservations. Is the total she is seeing already with the discount or is that before the discount? I wish I could see this with her so we would both be on the same page.



If she is in the cast booking area it will be the discounted price. You can tell you are there because it will have a banner than says XX% off


----------



## reesecup

Thank you both. I'll ask her if she sees that. I just thought the prices she was giving me sounded kind of high and I feel I could maybe get it as cheap on Expedia or something  but it just may be a very popular time. We've never gone around October. Thanks again


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:


> Thank you both. I'll ask her if she sees that. I just thought the prices she was giving me sounded kind of high and I feel I could maybe get it as cheap on Expedia or something  but it just may be a very popular time. We've never gone around October. Thanks again



When in October? With Halloween, Tower of Terror 10 miler, and Wine and Dine it can run big but not packed crowds.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Did anybody else's child enroll in Cigna Healthcare once they started with Disney?  We just received a VISA flexible spending card and healthcare card with our daughter's name on it.  She said she never enrolled in anything as we cover her on two employer plans here at home.

Just wondering what is going on.


----------



## jce2

Enrollment is automatic.  She has to take action to stop enrollment.  She should have gotten a booklet on benefits.  Theres a number to call on front page.  If she fails to cancel by a specified deadline they will deduct $10 a week for insurance that just barely covers the Obamacare minimun (ie.  Huuuge deductables and copays!)


----------



## wilkeliza

jce2 said:


> Enrollment is automatic.  She has to take action to stop enrollment.  She should have gotten a booklet on benefits.  Theres a number to call on front page.  If she fails to cancel by a specified deadline they will deduct $10 a week for insurance that just barely covers the Obamacare minimun (ie.  Huuuge deductables and copays!)



Hey it is better than nothing though. I have no ties to my parents and had graduated already so had 0  access to affordable healthcare on my program. I would have take terrible insurance for $40 a month over nothing.


----------



## jce2

The problem is a lot of these CP kids get the package and dont realize they need to cancel it.  If they are still covered by parents insurance (and chances are they are), starting their own insurance may make them ineligible to use their parents.


----------



## wilkeliza

jce2 said:
			
		

> The problem is a lot of these CP kids get the package and dont realize they need to cancel it.  If they are still covered by parents insurance (and chances are they are), starting their own insurance may make them ineligible to use their parents.



Isn't that life though? Eveyone who is on the CP is an adult over 18 and while i understand it may be some people's first job reading everything is an important lesson to learn. My newest company signed me up for a 401K with 5% deducted from every check. They didn't tell me or tell me how to remove it. All the information was apart of my new hire packet. It will just teach them to pay attention to everything their employeer hands then and what is being deducted from their checks.


----------



## jce2

I wish I could be a callous as you.  Many of these kids are away from home for the first time and things like insurance are a shole new concept.  I have been in the work force for 39 years now and not once has a company automatically enrolled me in a health plan.  They have always been "elections" in my benefits package.  This supposed is supposed to be a temporary position and in most cases "temp" positions and part time positions don't even make insurance available.


----------



## wilkeliza

jce2 said:
			
		

> I wish I could be a callous as you.  Many of these kids are away from home for the first time and things like insurance are a shole new concept.  I have been in the work force for 39 years now and not once has a company automatically enrolled me in a health plan.  They have always been "elections" in my benefits package.  This supposed is supposed to be a temporary position and in most cases "temp" positions and part time positions don't even make insurance available.




I don't see myself as callous and that is a very harsh word to use. I do believe name calling is not allowed on these boards.  

We are all allowed our own opinions and having done the CP myself I know Disney does not baby CPs. If they were given a packet of information they were expected to read it. If they didn't or read it but didn't understand it but didn't ask for clarification that is not Disney fault. Sorry if that is callous but we all have to grow up at some point.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

If it is possible, the health coverage for the DCP should be voluntary and not automatic.  A vast majority of these kids are college students and are covered on parents plans, which are probably better options.  Granted, this doesn't apply to all, but probably does to most.  I hope this isn't done because Disney gets a break by doing it this way.

You were probably automatically enrolled in your companies 401k program because a company has to have a minimum percentage of employees participating before they can pay a higher percentage in to managment's plan.


----------



## dizagain

I know that they explained the insurance thing to my DD at the beginning because she had no clue and called me to verify that she didn't need it.  She also told me to expect a mental health packet to come in the mail- nothing needed to be done with that.  So I do think they explain it to the kids- they just have to follow through and take action.  I agree that it is hard and something foreign to most of them but it is good for them.  Can it be canceled? Hopefully so!


----------



## wilkeliza

dizagain said:
			
		

> I know that they explained the insurance thing to my DD at the beginning because she had no clue and called me to verify that she didn't need it.  She also told me to expect a mental health packet to come in the mail- nothing needed to be done with that.  So I do think they explain it to the kids- they just have to follow through and take action.  I agree that it is hard and something foreign to most of them but it is good for them.  Can it be canceled? Hopefully so!



The way you explain it sounds like how my college handled insurance. We were told during orientation and in our acceptence packets that the school provides a high deductible insurance program that would give us free access to our schools health care center. I remember it was an auto enroll system and you had to prove you have coverage by a certain date or they just tacked the extra onto your tuition. I bet it is the same way seeing as your daughter called and asked if she needed it or not and took the steps to cancel.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Thanks for the info.  I think everything was so fast and furious after getting checked in, moving into an apartment for the first time and then starting her job.  Just slipped through the cracks.  

We will follow up.  If nothing else, she is covered under THREE plans now!!  Just didn't want her to pay for something she doesn't need.  And they mailed everything to our home so I have the insurance card and flexible spending debit card.  

Lesson learned.  I was under the impression you had to "opt in" to things like health insurance and flexible spending.  At least at every company I have worked at.  I was always afraid I was going to miss the deadline and not be covered!

She is looking into her options.


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I think everything was so fast and furious after getting checked in, moving into an apartment for the first time and then starting her job.  Just slipped through the cracks.
> 
> We will follow up.  If nothing else, she is covered under THREE plans now!!  Just didn't want her to pay for something she doesn't need.  And they mailed everything to our home so I have the insurance card and flexible spending debit card.
> 
> Lesson learned.  I was under the impression you had to "opt in" to things like health insurance and flexible spending.  At least at every company I have worked at.  I was always afraid I was going to miss the deadline and not be covered!
> 
> She is looking into her options.



I do know that you can't use Disney's on site health center unless you have coverage under Disney. If she doesn't have a car I would look into it just because the health center is a bus ride to Epcot as compaired to begging for a ride to a doctor's office or paying for a cab.


----------



## dcp1234

DCPmom2014 said:


> Woo hoo!  My daughter finally made the reservation for us to spend a week visiting her at Christmas at the Wilderness Lodge from December 20-27.  Was able to get 50% off!!!  Super excited.  Courtyard view.  Does anyone know if there will be an extra holiday discount?  Can we call back and have that applied after the fact?  Even with her incredible discount, it is still twice as expensive as Shades of Green!
> 
> But regardless, couldn't be more excited!


I'm confused.  A couple of pages back someone just posted that room discounts have been released for Aug thru mid-Oct.  How did your daughter book a discounted room for Christmas week?


----------



## jce2

I think there is a very limited number of "standard" cm discounts out there for December.  By "standard" I mean 40% F&F or 50% cm-in-room.  It seems the only thing readily available in December right now is AKL.  What is not out there yet is the special holiday discounts.  In know I have a 40% AKL rez for December but hoping for more later.


----------



## grover

My son was able to pull up moderate & deluxe resorts at 40 & 50 % off today for the time period over Xmas. Nothing at the values. 

Looks like free dining is going to beat the discount for us though--unless he can get 60% off at some point.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Our CM discount was 50% at Wilderness Lodge for December 20-27, courtyard view were the only ones available to CMs.  Still way pricier than Shades of Green but we will take it as we have never had the opportunity to stay in a Disney hotel!


----------



## dcp1234

My daughter is there now, and tells us one of her roommates is in Housekeeping, cleaning rooms at AKL?  Seriously?  I can see Disney using the students in many roles, but cleaning rooms for a semester?  Crappy assignment if you ask me.


----------



## mccreel

Housekeeping is a one of the positions they ask about in the application process. In the application it asks the person what they would want to work.  And say if you will not like it, do not put it down as an option.  Like, my son did not want character positions or food service so he did not check those.  If her roommate checked housekeeping, she knew that would be a possibility.


----------



## mccreel

Follow up on my son, he rotates his roles at the Magic of Disney Animation so sometimes he does the interactions with Mushu. After a show one day he had a some people come up to him and tell him they really enjoyed his show and asked for a picture with him.  That happened in his first week off of training.  So it really boosted his confidence in his role.  It was rocky the first couple of weeks, adjusting to being away from home and basically on his own.  But their reaction to his show really helped him settle in.  He gets along with most everyone he works with and likes both his roommates. Even hit Animal Kingdom with one because the last time he was at the parks, AK was not built yet and he enjoyed showing him around.  Especially Festival of the Lion King.  So, so far so good....


----------



## reesecup

jce2 said:


> I think there is a very limited number of "standard" cm discounts out there for December.  By "standard" I mean 40% F&F or 50% cm-in-room.  It seems the only thing readily available in December right now is AKL.  What is not out there yet is the special holiday discounts.  In know I have a 40% AKL rez for December but hoping for more later.




Okay...so I'm one of those confused as well. My daughter says AKL is open for the week of Dec. 5th. She says it says 50 percent off. Will that change and maybe go to 60 percent? The total is about the same as what I can get off of Expedia so I'm really confused and don't really see it as a "perk".  The same goes for dates she checked for us for Oct. ....not much there and I can get rooms for about the same on Expedia.   You guys with experience, can you help out the confused ones (hopefully, I'm not the only one)?


----------



## jce2

reesecup said:


> Okay...so I'm one of those confused as well. My daughter says AKL is open for the week of Dec. 5th. She says it says 50 percent off. Will that change and maybe go to 60 percent? The total is about the same as what I can get off of Expedia so I'm really confused and don't really see it as a "perk".  The same goes for dates she checked for us for Oct. ....not much there and I can get rooms for about the same on Expedia.   You guys with experience, can you help out the confused ones (hopefully, I'm not the only one)?



I can't see your screens so I don't know where your numbers are coming from but here is what I see:  CM 50% discount at AKL early December standard room  runs $160 a night.  The same room, same dates thru Expedia is 30% is $275.  (both rates quoted is for four adults)

The bad news for me is that this morning the 50% rate was available for Dec 3-10, not its not ;(


----------



## reesecup

jce2 said:


> I can't see your screens so I don't know where your numbers are coming from but here is what I see:  CM 50% discount at AKL early December standard room  runs $160 a night.  The same room, same dates thru Expedia is 30% is $275.  (both rates quoted is for four adults)
> 
> The bad news for me is that this morning the 50% rate was available for Dec 3-10, not its not ;(



My daughter said for Dec. 5th until Dec. 12th, it would be $1702. She says it said 50% off but that is still averaging $243 a night (unless of course, it includes taxes and that is the total....but still far off from $160). 

And now, it sounds like that may not even be available now but, there again, I was finding about the same price on Expedia so I was very confused. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## jce2

reesecup said:


> My daughter said for Dec. 5th until Dec. 12th, it would be $1702. She says it said 50% off but that is still averaging $243 a night (unless of course, it includes taxes and that is the total....but still far off from $160).
> 
> And now, it sounds like that may not even be available now but, there again, I was finding about the same price on Expedia so I was very confused. Thank you for your reply!


That price ($1702) includes taxes and fees.  For example I could get 3 nights for $710.  Each night was $160.50 so there are $230 in tax and fees ($76.66 per night)


----------



## Monykalyn

Is there an "index" anywhere to look for questions already answered?  My oldest is thinking CP in a couple years (she wanted to do a "gap" year between HS and college but I told her she could play and still be in school by doing CP)
 I am an OLD alumni and good gravy have things changed!! No more face to face recruiting? (most nerve wracking interview of my LIFE)  No more frameable letters stating you made it and what your assignment is? Along with the "Disney Look" handbook?

And I didn't have parents drive me down-went with then-BF now-DH-and we moved ourselves in.  Course being broke college students we didn't have alot! But boy would I take advantage of having a kid in program and go with to "settle" her in lol!

Have lots of questions how "new" program works...

One thing for sure: I get asked every. single. interview. for a new job (we've moved alot) about my CP experience. You better believe it is on my resume


----------



## DianeV

Wait, $76 tax per night? That doesn't sound right at all




jce2 said:


> That price ($1702) includes taxes and fees.  For example I could get 3 nights for $710.  Each night was $160.50 so there are $230 in tax and fees ($76.66 per night)


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

That does sound like a lot for taxes and fees.  



DianeV said:


> Wait, $76 tax per night? That doesn't sound right at all


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

DianeV said:


> Wait, $76 tax per night? That doesn't sound right at all



Tax at AKL would be 12.5% (State of Florida Sales Tax 6% plus Orange County .5% sales tax, plus 6% hotel tax)

Therefore, on a room that was 160/night, the tax would be $20.06/night.  For the 3 nights mentioned, that would be a total of $541.68.

However, if there are more than 2 adults in a room, each additional adult is an extra $25 + tax per night.

So, 4 adults in a $160.50/night room would be $160.50 + 25 + 25 = 210.50, times 1.125 = $236.81, times 3 nights would be $710.43, which seems to match the figure posted by jce2.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

I didn't realize it was for four adults.  I wonder if Expedia isn't taking into account the additional adults fees.  That is why we aren't going to do the discount with our son staying with us.  Figured the extra adult fee we would have to pay for him would cost more than the extra 10% discount.



SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Tax at AKL would be 12.5% (State of Florida Sales Tax 6% plus Orange County .5% sales tax, plus 6% hotel tax)
> 
> Therefore, on a room that was 160/night, the tax would be $20.06/night.  For the 3 nights mentioned, that would be a total of $541.68.
> 
> However, if there are more than 2 adults in a room, each additional adult is an extra $25 + tax per night.
> 
> So, 4 adults in a $160.50/night room would be $160.50 + 25 + 25 = 210.50, times 1.125 = $236.81, times 3 nights would be $710.43, which seems to match the figure posted by jce2.


----------



## jce2

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> I didn't realize it was for four adults.  I wonder if Expedia isn't taking into account the additional adults fees.  That is why we aren't going to do the discount with our son staying with us.  Figured the extra adult fee we would have to pay for him would cost more than the extra 10% discount.



To be fair, I also stated a room price of $160 but it was slightly higher for weekend days.  I did notice that expedia seemed to charge only about half as much as Disney for taxes and fees.  But to the original posters original quanfry it is still true that CM-in-room is cheaper than expedia


----------



## DCPmom2014

If it's any consolation, our room at Wilderness Lodge is $271 per night plus tax the week of December 20th!!!  And that's with our daughter's 50% discount!  We pay $121 at Shades of Green!  Excited about staying in a Disney resort for the first time but hope it's worth it!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> I didn't realize it was for four adults.



It wasn't stated, but using 4 adults and adding in the extra adult charges makes the math work.


----------



## jce2

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> It wasn't stated, but using 4 adults and adding in the extra adult charges makes the math work.



Well actually, my original post did say "(both quotes are for four adults)",  but regardless, to confuse matters even more...tonight we were able to change the room from a 40% discount F&F to (three in room) to a 50% discount CM-In-Room (four in room) and reduced our bill an additional $60!  If my math is correct and we are able to get the 60% discount for Christmas we will save an additional $341!!  Now if I could just get the airline fares to drop.....


----------



## reesecup

First, I agree, the extra adults would make a difference. I have not been putting in the extra adults on Expedia so that may make up the extra $$. 

On to another question though (and I'm sorry because I know black out dates have been discussed here somewhere but could not find it). BUT, we were planning on going a weekend in Oct. I asked my dd to check black out dates. I figured MK would be blacked out for Halloween weekend but I did not realize it is blacked out EVER Oct. weekend which is very upsetting because I was looking forward to MK for the Halloween party because we have never been at this time. 

I'm guessing we can still buy the Halloween party ticket and just go to another park for earlier in the day? 

Also, do y'all know if EPCOT is blacked out at all due to F&W festival? She said she did not see where it was. Thanks!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

reesecup said:


> Also, do y'all know if EPCOT is blacked out at all due to F&W festival? She said she did not see where it was. Thanks!



Epcot is blacked out every saturday during F&W, plus Sunday Nov 9 (last day of F&W)


----------



## MichelleVW

Black out dates and such are the reason I bought an AP!  Don't have to worry about DD trying to get me in and waste her passes on me.  I figure she can use them on her poor friends that come and visit lol.


----------



## reesecup

So will EPCOT be ok for a Sunday then? 

This is a lot of trying to figure out that I did not think it would be but still don't want to sound like I'm not thankful for the 6 visits we do get. 

I would love to buy the AP's and have thought about it a lot but then I started thinking, even if I did that, it does not mean our dd will be able to go with us then because she said she understands that cast members can only go to the MK for Halloween only in Sept. Again, I don't know if she was just told that and maybe it's not true but then that would mean, for her to come with us, I would even have to get HER a pass which is crazy!


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:
			
		

> So will EPCOT be ok for a Sunday then?
> 
> This is a lot of trying to figure out that I did not think it would be but still don't want to sound like I'm not thankful for the 6 visits we do get.
> 
> I would love to buy the AP's and have thought about it a lot but then I started thinking, even if I did that, it does not mean our dd will be able to go with us then because she said she understands that cast members can only go to the MK for Halloween only in Sept. Again, I don't know if she was just told that and maybe it's not true but then that would mean, for her to come with us, I would even have to get HER a pass which is crazy!



That is only on her CM ticket price. No one gets into MNSSHP for free but cast get discounts in September. Sometimes they open up the discount as it gets closer to October though. She can always buy a regular cost ticket. Her ID will be able to get her in most days as long as the parks don't go into a phased closing.


----------



## MichelleVW

reesecup said:


> So will EPCOT be ok for a Sunday then?
> 
> This is a lot of trying to figure out that I did not think it would be but still don't want to sound like I'm not thankful for the 6 visits we do get.
> 
> I would love to buy the AP's and have thought about it a lot but then I started thinking, even if I did that, it does not mean our dd will be able to go with us then because she said she understands that cast members can only go to the MK for Halloween only in Sept. Again, I don't know if she was just told that and maybe it's not true but then that would mean, for her to come with us, I would even have to get HER a pass which is crazy!



They always have to buy a ticket to the party.  They aren't blacked out from going during regular hours.  I'm going to the party on September 21 with my DD and one of her DCP friends...they both had to buy a (discounted) ticket to the party.


----------



## reesecup

MichelleVW said:


> They always have to buy a ticket to the party.  They aren't blacked out from going during regular hours.  I'm going to the party on September 21 with my DD and one of her DCP friends...they both had to buy a (discounted) ticket to the party.





wilkeliza said:


> That is only on her CM ticket price. No one gets into MNSSHP for free but cast get discounts in September. Sometimes they open up the discount as it gets closer to October though. She can always buy a regular cost ticket. Her ID will be able to get her in most days as long as the parks don't go into a phased closing.




Thank you both! We don't mind paying for the extra cost if she doesn't get a discount and she said she thought that may be what it meant. So, that is good news. I know Sat. will be the busiest for the party but it's our only option so that our son can go who is in college in Sarasota.  Also, good news about them being able to get in the parks whenever for the most part! The only other thing, is we are going down Dec. 5/6. I really wanted to see the Christmas parade being taped but I think that is usually a black out date as well for MK. Does anyone know that for sure? And if anyone has ever been to it, is it worth it? 

I may just splurge for the AP's for my son, husband and myself if she still gets in pretty much all the time. Sure wish our son got a discount for being a student in Florida. 

Thanks again for the information. I always know I can find out by coming here!!


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:
			
		

> Thank you both! We don't mind paying for the extra cost if she doesn't get a discount and she said she thought that may be what it meant. So, that is good news. I know Sat. will be the busiest for the party but it's our only option so that our son can go who is in college in Sarasota.  Also, good news about them being able to get in the parks whenever for the most part! The only other thing, is we are going down Dec. 5/6. I really wanted to see the Christmas parade being taped but I think that is usually a black out date as well for MK. Does anyone know that for sure? And if anyone has ever been to it, is it worth it?
> 
> I may just splurge for the AP's for my son, husband and myself if she still gets in pretty much all the time. Sure wish our son got a discount for being a student in Florida.
> 
> Thanks again for the information. I always know I can find out by coming here!!



Your son can get a Florida resident annual pass as long as he changed a bank account mailing address to Florida or has mail from his school.

Christmas parade is not worth it at all. It is crowded and you stand around for hours watching the same thing over and over. Plus you daughter will have to sign you guys up for it because the good spots are mostly filled with CMs who volunteered because they will tell you what to wear. The year my friends and I did it we wore green Christmas sweaters and it was still like 80 outside.


----------



## reesecup

wilkeliza said:


> Your son can get a Florida resident annual pass as long as he changed a bank account mailing address to Florida or has mail from his school.
> 
> Christmas parade is not worth it at all. It is crowded and you stand around for hours watching the same thing over and over. Plus you daughter will have to sign you guys up for it because the good spots are mostly filled with CMs who volunteered because they will tell you what to wear. The year my friends and I did it we wore green Christmas sweaters and it was still like 80 outside.



Thanks so much! His banking account was set up here and he has a job on campus and does direct deposit but he does have a mailbox at school. I hope that counts. I'll get him to ask about it! 

And about the parade, that makes me feel better. We will just skip that then and head to the other parks that will hopefully be less crowded. I did think it would be fun though to say we were there when they taped.


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! His banking account was set up here and he has a job on campus and does direct deposit but he does have a mailbox at school. I hope that counts. I'll get him to ask about it!
> 
> And about the parade, that makes me feel better. We will just skip that then and head to the other parks that will hopefully be less crowded. I did think it would be fun though to say we were there when they taped.



Yeah if he gets mail to his campus bank account he should be fine. Even if he gets laud by direct deposit he should get a pay stub that has his fl address on it. I would call disney ticketing because they can tell you exactly what to bring but I know a lot of FL college kids who have residence pass but never changed their drivers license.


----------



## Traveliz

Here is the requirements to get the FL annual pass price from the website.  I will say they want something exactly listed so a paystuf will not work; nor will just any addressed mail.  I use the IL driver's license and my FL checking account statement.

Liz

Proof of Florida Residency

For each ticket purchased for an adult you may provide any of the following: Florida driver's license, Florida state-issued ID card (must have a Florida address, Florida based military id.

If you do not have one of the identifications indicated above, then for each ticket purchased for an adult you must provide one of the following dated within the last 2 months evidencing a Florida residential address together with a corresponding picture ID (passport, driver's license, state-issued identification card): monthly mortgage statement; Florida vehicle registration or title; homeowner's insurance policy or bill; automobile insurance policy or bill; utility bill; mail from a financial institution, including checking, savings, or investment account statement; or mail from a Federal, State, County or City government agency.


----------



## dcp1234

Anyone know if the DCP students get a discount on tix to MVMCP?  Trying to get info out of my daughter is like pulling teeth?


----------



## wilkeliza

dcp1234 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the DCP students get a discount on tix to MVMCP?  Trying to get info out of my daughter is like pulling teeth?



They will but for the pre-thanksgiving days only and they must be bought from a Company D store before hand.


----------



## stitchlovestink

reesecup said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! His banking account was set up here and he has a job on campus and does direct deposit but he does have a mailbox at school. I hope that counts. I'll get him to ask about it!
> 
> And about the parade, that makes me feel better. We will just skip that then and head to the other parks that will hopefully be less crowded. I did think it would be fun though to say we were there when they taped.



We went in for a Christmas day parade taping  and we had a blast!   Yes, it is the better part of a day and yes it will be the same thing multiple times but we had a lot of fun. I say if you can afford the day, Go For It!!  It was VERY COOL to be able to say we had done a very Merry Christmas Day taping in the Magic Kingdom!!


----------



## joybeth

My daughter is doing her 2nd cp.  It seems like last time we received information regarding discounts to purchase DVC.  Can anyone tell me if this discount is available?   Thanks!


----------



## wilkeliza

joybeth said:


> My daughter is doing her 2nd cp.  It seems like last time we received information regarding discounts to purchase DVC.  Can anyone tell me if this discount is available?   Thanks!



The discount is available for all properties except Grand Floridian and Poly. One thing to keep in mind is when I did my DVC tour I was told the CM has to be the lead purchaser with the other parties as cosigners. It isn't that big of a deal you just have to know your daughter would potentially have a mortgage if you aren't paying out right and she would be able to book on the points with out needing your permission.


----------



## joybeth

Thanks for the info!  I don't think I would want here to have to have a mortgage in her name for my dvc.  Good to know!

jb


----------



## mccreel

I have a question about memory maker.  Does a college program cast member get any discounts on the photo's they have made like when they go to the Halloween Party?
Thanks


----------



## mjjpower

So I am new to this forum but my daughter is at Disneyland doing the internship this fall.  I am so disappointed to hear that cast members will not be able to use their passes to get into the park from the 25th of December to Dec 31st.  We had purchased airplane tickets months ago to be with her over that week..knowing she would be working for a good part of it but hoping to spend time in the park with her when she isn't working. We purchased park hoppers for our family understanding that her passes would not work for us but I had no idea that they would also block out the students. I also feel quite bad for those kids who have no family joining them for Christmas...they can't even go into the park during that time...other than to work?  I have to say this is so disappointing to me and will not be the best way to end what has been so far a great experience.


----------



## wilkeliza

mjjpower said:


> So I am new to this forum but my daughter is at Disneyland doing the internship this fall.  I am so disappointed to hear that cast members will not be able to use their passes to get into the park from the 25th of December to Dec 31st.  We had purchased airplane tickets months ago to be with her over that week..knowing she would be working for a good part of it but hoping to spend time in the park with her when she isn't working. We purchased park hoppers for our family understanding that her passes would not work for us but I had no idea that they would also block out the students. I also feel quite bad for those kids who have no family joining them for Christmas...they can't even go into the park during that time...other than to work?  I have to say this is so disappointing to me and will not be the best way to end what has been so far a great experience.



That's disappointing. Www hardly ever blacks out the sat from entering (only 2 times my entire program) so I was able to go on all the holidays. 

I understand the disappointment but Disneyland is so much smaller than WDW so they black out more often.


----------



## mjjpower

Yes, I understand that Disneyland is smaller but that will be the intern's last week at the park.  I completely understood why she could not get us in on her passes but I think having not seen my daughter for 4 months that I will hardly be wanting to spend my days in the park while she sits in her apartment.  Re-thinking our entire holiday plans is not what I was wanting to do this week.


----------



## Traveliz

mjjpower said:


> Yes, I understand that Disneyland is smaller but that will be the intern's last week at the park.  I completely understood why she could not get us in on her passes but I think having not seen my daughter for 4 months that I will hardly be wanting to spend my days in the park while she sits in her apartment.  Re-thinking our entire holiday plans is not what I was wanting to do this week.



You can buy her a ticket to go into the parks.  She might also be working a lot that week.

Liz


----------



## mjjpower

Yes Liz...I think that is what we'll have to do.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

This may seem a little early to be thinking about this, but I am.  When we moved our son down, we drove his car and our car.  I am going to fly down and him and I will drive his car back when he is done.  So, we are going to have to fit everything in one car.  It's not as bad as it seems.  We didn't have a lot of his stuff in our car.  

I bought him a cheap vacuum cleaner and fan to use.  If we are tight on room in the car, I won't be bringing both of those back.  I would like to leave them for someone in the Spring program to use but I have no idea how to do that.  I know I can't leave them at his apartment because they will just get thrown away.  Any suggestions?


----------



## wilkeliza

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> This may seem a little early to be thinking about this, but I am.  When we moved our son down, we drove his car and our car.  I am going to fly down and him and I will drive his car back when he is done.  So, we are going to have to fit everything in one car.  It's not as bad as it seems.  We didn't have a lot of his stuff in our car.  I bought him a cheap vacuum cleaner and fan to use.  If we are tight on room in the car, I won't be bringing both of those back.  I would like to leave them for someone in the Spring program to use but I have no idea how to do that.  I know I can't leave them at his apartment because they will just get thrown away.  Any suggestions?



If he hasn't moved in I'm not sure what you might be able to do. I don't think housing holds packages. 

If you can't give it to him they always have a big donation  shipping crate you can put it in.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

He won't be using it as he will be moving back home.  I was just hoping that someone else could.  You mentioned a donation shipping crate.  Is that something where you can leave stuff for incoming interns to use when they get there?  I would hate to throw either of them away if ther is a way for someone else to use it.  



wilkeliza said:


> If he hasn't moved in I'm not sure what you might be able to do. I don't think housing holds packages.
> 
> If you can't give it to him they always have a big donation  shipping crate you can put it in.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Question - can my daughter get us into the Magic Kingdom on Sunday October 12 and 13th?  Is that blacked out?  I am taking my son and mother to visit her for the first time.  We are going to MNSSHP on the 13th.

TIA.


----------



## wilkeliza

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> He won't be using it as he will be moving back home.  I was just hoping that someone else could.  You mentioned a donation shipping crate.  Is that something where you can leave stuff for incoming interns to use when they get there?  I would hate to throw either of them away if ther is a way for someone else to use it.



I thought you knew someone doing the spring program. Sorry read that wrong.

There are two ways to go about doing it DS could ask friends if they extended or are moving off property if they want it. He could also find the spring FB page and ask people there if they would like it.

If no one wants it just drop it off at the donation crate. I always saw CMs going through that think looking for TVs and such.


----------



## lacy1101

For those of you who have gone to the parks on your DCP's maingate passes, how did you make out not being able to reserve fastpasses until you entered the park?  For our October trip, I'm trying to decide which is more important on a couple of days:  1) Using our daughter's maingate and being able to park hop; or 2) using one of our base tickets so we can reserve fastpasses ahead of time?  Any advice?


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:


> For those of you who have gone to the parks on your DCP's maingate passes, how did you make out not being able to reserve fastpasses until you entered the park?  For our October trip, I'm trying to decide which is more important on a couple of days:  1) Using our daughter's maingate and being able to park hop; or 2) using one of our base tickets so we can reserve fastpasses ahead of time?  Any advice?



Here's what you do. Put your base tickets on your MDE and that way if you have Magic bands you can make FP+ selections at 60 days of staying on property. Then don't use your magic bands to enter! Use your daughters main gates. The fast passes will still be on your MDE and still be valid even though you didn't use that base ticket.

It is a trick a lot of regular CMs use as well. We load one of our comp tickets but never use it just so we can make fp+ ahead of time.


----------



## lacy1101

wilkeliza said:


> Here's what you do. Put your base tickets on your MDE and that way if you have Magic bands you can make FP+ selections at 60 days of staying on property. Then don't use your magic bands to enter! Use your daughters main gates. The fast passes will still be on your MDE and still be valid even though you didn't use that base ticket.
> 
> It is a trick a lot of regular CMs use as well. We load one of our comp tickets but never use it just so we can make fp+ ahead of time.



Well, now . . . I would have never though of that!  So tell me if this will work (we have a 2-day base ticket):

Day 1 - Enter MK with Magic Band (using one of our 2-day base tickets) and use FP+ reserved ahead of time

Day 2 - Enter DHS with daughter's maingate and use FP+ reserved ahead of time on Magic Bands; hop to EP (I'm assuming we would just get FP from the kiosks or is this even an option since we used 3 that day already?)

Day 3 - Enter AK with Magic Band (using one of our 2-day base tickets).  Now, would we have to use the kiosks for FP+ since we already used 2 days' worth of FP+ on our Magic Bands?

Sorry if that is confusing . . .


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:


> Well, now . . . I would have never though of that!  So tell me if this will work (we have a 2-day base ticket):  Day 1 - Enter MK with Magic Band (using one of our 2-day base tickets) and use FP+ reserved ahead of time  Day 2 - Enter DHS with daughter's maingate and use FP+ reserved ahead of time on Magic Bands; hop to EP (I'm assuming we would just get FP from the kiosks or is this even an option since we used 3 that day already?)  Day 3 - Enter AK with Magic Band (using one of our 2-day base tickets).  Now, would we have to use the kiosks for FP+ since we already used 2 days' worth of FP+ on our Magic Bands?  Sorry if that is confusing . . .



That would work. You technically could get 3 more on your daughters main gate. Since you are hoping use the kiosks right inside the international gateway they are hardly ever busy.

You could also make fast passes for Day 3 from your smart device on your way to AK of after midnight day 2.


----------



## lacy1101

wilkeliza said:


> That would work. You technically could get 3 more on your daughters main gate. Since you are hoping use the kiosks right inside the international gateway they are hardly ever busy.
> 
> You could also make fast passes for Day 3 from your smart device on your way to AK of after midnight day 2.



So use the 3 FP+ reserved ahead of time on our MB in DHS, and then, after hopping to EP, use her maingate to get 3 FP+ from the kiosk?

And then after midnight that night, we can make FP+ online on our MagicBands for use in AK on Day 3?


----------



## wilkeliza

lacy1101 said:


> So use the 3 FP+ reserved ahead of time on our MB in DHS, and then, after hopping to EP, use her maingate to get 3 FP+ from the kiosk?  And then after midnight that night, we can make FP+ online on our MagicBands for use in AK on Day 3?



Yep!


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

That is perfect!  Thanks for all of those suggestions.



wilkeliza said:


> I thought you knew someone doing the spring program. Sorry read that wrong.
> 
> There are two ways to go about doing it DS could ask friends if they extended or are moving off property if they want it. He could also find the spring FB page and ask people there if they would like it.
> 
> If no one wants it just drop it off at the donation crate. I always saw CMs going through that think looking for TVs and such.


----------



## lacy1101

wilkeliza said:


> Yep!



You're a genius!  Thanks so much . . .


----------



## reesecup

Hi again all! We are going down for our first trip to see our DD (CP) and son who is in college in Sarasota. 

We wanted to fly Allegiant because the airport is very convenient for us. We thought about just going to Orlando first and then going to get our son later in the day. Here is the issue: we would land in Orlando/Sanford and we are trying to figure out the most cost effective method of getting to our DD's apartment. She, of course , could  maybe pick us up but there are two things: one, she may be working and 2, she is not very experienced on busy interstates. 

We could drive her car the time while visiting though and going to get our son so we don't need a rental car the whole time. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am just thinking if renting a car or paying taxi will cost a lot, we might as well fly into MCO and have free shuttle. 

Has anyone flown into Orlando/Sanford before? Thanks!


----------



## Toystoryfan32

reesecup said:


> Hi again all! We are going down for our first trip to see our DD (CP) and son who is in college in Sarasota.
> 
> We wanted to fly Allegiant because the airport is very convenient for us. We thought about just going to Orlando first and then going to get our son later in the day. Here is the issue: we would land in Orlando/Sanford and we are trying to figure out the most cost effective method of getting to our DD's apartment. She, of course , could  maybe pick us up but there are two things: one, she may be working and 2, she is not very experienced on busy interstates.
> 
> We could drive her car the time while visiting though and going to get our son so we don't need a rental car the whole time. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am just thinking if renting a car or paying taxi will cost a lot, we might as well fly into MCO and have free shuttle.
> 
> Has anyone flown into Orlando/Sanford before? Thanks!



We have flown in/out of Sanford several times on Allegient.  Just a couple of weeks ago in fact.  It's a great small airport, easy to get in and out of.  We have taken shuttles before but we just rented a small car through National when we were there two weeks ago.  My husband got a super cheap deal through priceline I believe.  The only thing I hate about Sanford is the traffic getting to WDW. Our flight landed right before rush hour traffic though, other than that it's great.


----------



## reesecup

Toystoryfan32 said:


> We have flown in/out of Sanford several times on Allegient.  Just a couple of weeks ago in fact.  It's a great small airport, easy to get in and out of.  We have taken shuttles before but we just rented a small car through National when we were there two weeks ago.  My husband got a super cheap deal through priceline I believe.  The only thing I hate about Sanford is the traffic getting to WDW. Our flight landed right before rush hour traffic though, other than that it's great.




Thanks so much! So I'm guessing you just kept the car the entire trip..? I think I read where you can not rent from airport and release the car at another place (I was thinking about doing this and read there is a place at the Dolphin Resort). I heard if you got it from the airport, it has to be taken back there. 

What we were going to do was rent it from the airport, drop it off at Dolphin resort and then rent another for the trip back instead of paying the extra days of having it. 

We flew Allegient out of St. Pete and the terminal was great! I figured this one would be similar. Yes, I do hate it's a longer and busy drive!


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:


> Thanks so much! So I'm guessing you just kept the car the entire trip..? I think I read where you can not rent from airport and release the car at another place (I was thinking about doing this and read there is a place at the Dolphin Resort). I heard if you got it from the airport, it has to be taken back there.  What we were going to do was rent it from the airport, drop it off at Dolphin resort and then rent another for the trip back instead of paying the extra days of having it.  We flew Allegient out of St. Pete and the terminal was great! I figured this one would be similar. Yes, I do hate it's a longer and busy drive!



Each car rental place will have their own rules but I rented a car at the airport and returned it to the car center by the magic kingdom. They have shuttles there to take you back to the hotels and parks.


----------



## reesecup

wilkeliza said:


> Each car rental place will have their own rules but I rented a car at the airport and returned it to the car center by the magic kingdom. They have shuttles there to take you back to the hotels and parks.



Thank you!!! That's what we want to do. Can you tell me which car rental company you used? Thanks


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:


> Thank you!!! That's what we want to do. Can you tell me which car rental company you used? Thanks



Alamo and National have a drop off and pick up there. 

Alamo/National also has a desk inside the swan and dolphin so that is another option.


----------



## reesecup

wilkeliza said:


> Alamo and National have a drop off and pick up there.
> 
> Alamo/National also has a desk inside the swan and dolphin so that is another option.



Thanks! I'll check into that


----------



## reesecup

Again, thank you both! I pulled up Priceline and was able to find a few that do offer what we were wanting. I think Avis was the cheapest. Just hope our dd does not have to work that day. She did ask off and it will be the first weekend she has asked off while there. Getting excited now


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:


> Again, thank you both! I pulled up Priceline and was able to find a few that do offer what we were wanting. I think Avis was the cheapest. Just hope our dd does not have to work that day. She did ask off and it will be the first weekend she has asked off while there. Getting excited now



She should already know if she got it off. If she asked off she can log into the Hub and see if she was approved wait listed or denied.


----------



## CampingMom

Hi Everyone:
I saw on a search that the cm's get a booklet with discounts and coupons for the holidays to celebrate with their families when they come. Any idea if the college kids get this too? I read in the past they get coupons for free drinks/popcorn, discounts on hotels, extra maingate admissions and such. Just wondering as we are booked to go down 2 weeks before Christmas and I have heard there are great discounts on hotels like 60% off so I have not booked anything yet. Had DD look up hotels now for then and only 2  different hotels showing up and they are both expensive even with a 40% off!  I hope more variety in hotel choices come available too. Thanks!


----------



## wilkeliza

CampingMom said:


> Hi Everyone: I saw on a search that the cm's get a booklet with discounts and coupons for the holidays to celebrate with their families when they come. Any idea if the college kids get this too? I read in the past they get coupons for free drinks/popcorn, discounts on hotels, extra maingate admissions and such. Just wondering as we are booked to go down 2 weeks before Christmas and I have heard there are great discounts on hotels like 60% off so I have not booked anything yet. Had DD look up hotels now for then and only 2  different hotels showing up and they are both expensive even with a 40% off!  I hope more variety in hotel choices come available too. Thanks!



Yes CMs get this booklet. She should check her CP mail if she updated her address on the hub or it went to whatever address she put in when hired.


----------



## CampingMom

wilkeliza said:


> Yes CMs get this booklet. She should check her CP mail if she updated her address on the hub or it went to whatever address she put in when hired.


Ok great. I guess it will be coming to me since she did not change her address.


----------



## wilkeliza

CampingMom said:


> Ok great. I guess it will be coming to me since she did not change her address.



Yeah if her main gates went to you that is where the booklet will go. Make sure you open all mail even if it looks like junk because they do not reissue them very easily.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

CampingMom said:


> Hi Everyone:
> I saw on a search that the cm's get a booklet with discounts and coupons for the holidays to celebrate with their families when they come. Any idea if the college kids get this too? I read in the past they get coupons for free drinks/popcorn, discounts on hotels, extra maingate admissions and such. Just wondering as we are booked to go down 2 weeks before Christmas and I have heard there are great discounts on hotels like 60% off so I have not booked anything yet. Had DD look up hotels now for then and only 2  different hotels showing up and they are both expensive even with a 40% off!  I hope more variety in hotel choices come available too. Thanks!



Yes, it's the best thing about Fall!! I think that you can book hotels now and then later call back to see if there are any updates on the discounts, such as a holiday 60% off, not for sure on that though. It's hard with Christmastime, we got Beach Club 60% off last Fall and I booked that in September. Around November a ton of hotels were booked up so you might look into booking it now and checking later?

I think the booklets come late october or early november.


----------



## wilkeliza

::Snow_White:: said:


> Yes, it's the best thing about Fall!! I think that you can book hotels now and then later call back to see if there are any updates on the discounts, such as a holiday 60% off, not for sure on that though. It's hard with Christmastime, we got Beach Club 60% off last Fall and I booked that in September. Around November a ton of hotels were booked up so you might look into booking it now and checking later?  I think the booklets come late october or early november.



I asked my current CM friend when the booklets are coming this year. They usually come very early October. The booklet is not needed for the extra merchandise discount (40% oh how I will miss you this year) and for hotels. The hub will have a link under cast booking that will auto apply the holiday discount and the mercy discount is automatic.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

Can you still do magical express if your room is booked through your DCP?  I am flying down January 2, 2015 to help drive my son back.  I want him to get me a value resort room from January 2 to January 5.  Since I will be flying into Orlando instead of Sanford, I just wanted to make sure I could still utilize the magical express.


----------



## Traveliz

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> Can you still do magical express if your room is booked through your DCP?  I am flying down January 2, 2015 to help drive my son back.  I want him to get me a value resort room from January 2 to January 5.  Since I will be flying into Orlando instead of Sanford, I just wanted to make sure I could still utilize the magical express.



Yes.  The information comes to them though (if they are primary on the reservation).  If you are doing the family and friends discount (they are not in the room) the reservation will go to you.  That said my daughter kept her IL address as her address on the CP so the stuff all came here anyway and I had it for my flights.  

Liz


----------



## wilkeliza

Traveliz said:


> Yes.  The information comes to them though (if they are primary on the reservation).  If you are doing the family and friends discount (they are not in the room) the reservation will go to you.  That said my daughter kept her IL address as her address on the CP so the stuff all came here anyway and I had it for my flights.  Liz



You can change the address of where it goes pretty easily on the hub. It only needs to be in their name not their Florida address. Also none CMs can add the reservation to their MDE and change the address for the magic bands to the proper address.


----------



## MUFFYCAT

My daughter just got accepted for January and we're all super excited!! I can't help but think when she  can start booking rooms for us to come and visit.
Are discounts available for all the resorts?


----------



## lacy1101

Our daughter is a current DCPer and just found out tonight that she needs a new starter on her car. Can someone give us the name of a reputable place for her to take her car and have one put on?


----------



## DianeV

My daughter is there right now and we have found its hard to say. The pickings for December near Christmas especially have not been too great but other times have been ok. I don't think you will ever see all the resorts available though at least from what we have experienced. 

Once they get through their training and are able to get on the Hub she will be able to start checking for you




MUFFYCAT said:


> My daughter just got accepted for January and we're all super excited!! I can't help but think when she  can start booking rooms for us to come and visit.
> Are discounts available for all the resorts?


----------



## stitchlovestink

Goofy4WDW1964 said:
			
		

> This may seem a little early to be thinking about this, but I am.  When we moved our son down, we drove his car and our car.  I am going to fly down and him and I will drive his car back when he is done.  So, we are going to have to fit everything in one car.  It's not as bad as it seems.  We didn't have a lot of his stuff in our car.
> 
> I bought him a cheap vacuum cleaner and fan to use.  If we are tight on room in the car, I won't be bringing both of those back.  I would like to leave them for someone in the Spring program to use but I have no idea how to do that.  I know I can't leave them at his apartment because they will just get thrown away.  Any suggestions?


CPers often "sell" their stuff (cheaply) that they cant take home to other CPers who are there and are overlapping. Most borrow a vacuum (certain items such as vacuums and some others can be signed out) to use because no onein the unit wants to buy one. Or the person who owns it moves to another unit. Sometimes residents get switched around. I bet he'd have no problem  giving it away!!  
I  bought a couple of chairs for the deck and when mine was leaving  there was 'fighting' over who was getting her deck chairs. LOL


----------



## stitchlovestink

lacy1101 said:
			
		

> Our daughter is a current DCPer and just found out tonight that she needs a new starter on her car. Can someone give us the name of a reputable place for her to take her car and have one put on?



When I was there, I had to have work done to DD's car twice!!
I used  this place....
The bill was less than they quoted me and was a VERY FAIR price. My hubby would have normally done this work. He talked to the mechanic over the phone (he was here at home, I was in FL). He has friends who own auto repair  shops and knows the pricing.  He said it was a fair price. They fit me in fast. I hope not to...LOL....but I  would use them again in a heartbeat! They also gave me a discount...car is titled in DD'S name and since SHE worked for Disney, they gave me that add'l Disney CM discount. IIRC it's about 8 miles and 15-20 min from where the CPs live.
GOOD LUCK!
http://www.rikersauto.com/m/index.htm


----------



## lacy1101

stitchlovestink said:


> When I was there, I had to have work done to DD's car twice!!
> I used  this place....
> The bill was less than they quoted me and was a VERY FAIR price. My hubby would have normally done this work. He talked to the mechanic over the phone (he was here at home, I was in FL). He has friends who own auto repair  shops and knows the pricing.  He said it was a fair price. They fit me in fast. I hope not to...LOL....but I  would use them again in a heartbeat! They also gave me a discount...car is titled in DD'S name and since SHE worked for Disney, they gave me that add'l Disney CM discount. IIRC it's about 8 miles and 15-20 min from where the CPs live.
> GOOD LUCK!
> http://www.rikersauto.com/m/index.htm



Thanks so much, stitchlovestink . . . you're awsome!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

MUFFYCAT said:


> My daughter just got accepted for January and we're all super excited!! I can't help but think when she  can start booking rooms for us to come and visit.
> Are discounts available for all the resorts?



Discounts are available for most, but availability just depends. I was there for Fall and in Sept booked AOA for Oct. and Beach Club for December. As you get closer resorts book up fast and those were sold out not too long after. Just have her book as soon as she has access!


----------



## Praise2Him

MUFFYCAT said:


> Are discounts available for all the resorts?



I know that The Little Mermaid (and I think Nemo) rooms at Art of Animation are never discounted for CMs. Other than that, I think most rooms are available for discounts. I've even gotten Club Level at Beach Club.


----------



## Traveliz

lacy1101 said:


> Our daughter is a current DCPer and just found out tonight that she needs a new starter on her car. Can someone give us the name of a reputable place for her to take her car and have one put on?



We use the Car Care Center right at Disney.  They have a CM discount and we have found them to be very fair.  We have actually used them for years for a variety of things - first as tourists, now my daughter as a CM and even as a local resident...we live behind MK and I have used them for a few issues also.  It's just so convenient.  My daughter has dropped her car off and then gotten a ride to the monorail to get to work at Epcot on occasion.

Liz


----------



## hippiechicken

My daughter was accepted yesterday for Costuming. 
She is auditioning this Sunday so I assumed she wouldn't hear anything until afterward. I'm planning all my trips now!!


----------



## Dizzyworld

Hello Everyone.....my DD has had her phone interview recently. My DD is excited, and has her fingers crossed. My DH is excited for her. I have mixed feelings about all of this. Help me understand what these students get out of this program. It looks like cheap labor for Disney where these young people are working like crazy doing entry level jobs with some a little fun thrown in there too. Since this is a college program, I take it they can be made to work 40+ hours for minimum  wage and no overtime pay? Do they have any rights/protection? What am I missing? Please help me see the big picture.
Thanks.


----------



## wilkeliza

Dizzyworld said:


> Hello Everyone.....my DD has had her phone interview recently. My DD is excited, and has her fingers crossed. My DH is excited for her. I have mixed feelings about all of this. Help me understand what these students get out of this program. It looks like cheap labor for Disney where these young people are working like crazy doing entry level jobs with some a little fun thrown in there too. Since this is a college program, I take it they can be made to work 40+ hours for minimum  wage and no overtime pay? Do they have any rights/protection? What am I missing? Please help me see the big picture. Thanks.



Anything over 40 is overtime. 

What they get is experience with a Fortune 500 company. During the course of the program there are amazing classes and seminars that one can go to. They do resume workshops, "selling yourself" workshops  on how to interview and dress for jobs. It also teaches the value of hard work. Most of the students who have gone have never worked a day in their lives or paid their own bills. On the DCP you pay rent and utilities and work. It teaches these skills in the relatively safe environment that is Disney. 

You also make wonderful connections and if you finish you get to put something on your resume that holds a lot of weight.i came home and was able to get a management position at Starbucks and then less than a year later am now a salaried employee at a tech company. Every interviewer told me the DCP and the fact I worked for Disney is what set me apart from the 1,000 other applicants they received.

To be quite frank most college age kids wouldn't get much else in today's job market.


----------



## AnnaS

Dizzyworld said:


> Hello Everyone.....my DD has had her phone interview recently. My DD is excited, and has her fingers crossed. My DH is excited for her. I have mixed feelings about all of this. Help me understand what these students get out of this program. It looks like cheap labor for Disney where these young people are working like crazy doing entry level jobs with some a little fun thrown in there too. Since this is a college program, I take it they can be made to work 40+ hours for minimum  wage and no overtime pay? Do they have any rights/protection? What am I missing? Please help me see the big picture.
> Thanks.



It's all about the experience.  It's priceless.  My dd loved it.  I was so worried before she went and so happy she did this especially since she does not go away to school.

It costs us a ton of money and she worked very hard but it was all worth it!

Good luck to her


----------



## chinarider

Hi, my daughter is currently at Epcot but, does not research much information.... She is coming home after this semester in January.   Do her benefits extend for any period of time after her departure or are they just thru her last day or work?    Thank you


----------



## wilkeliza

chinarider said:


> Hi, my daughter is currently at Epcot but, does not research much information.... She is coming home after this semester in January.   Do her benefits extend for any period of time after her departure or are they just thru her last day or work?    Thank you



Her benefits will stop at 11:59pm the last day of her program.


----------



## Dizzyworld

wilkeliza said:


> Anything over 40 is overtime.
> 
> What they get is experience with a Fortune 500 company. During the course of the program there are amazing classes and seminars that one can go to. They do resume workshops, "selling yourself" workshops  on how to interview and dress for jobs. It also teaches the value of hard work. Most of the students who have gone have never worked a day in their lives or paid their own bills. On the DCP you pay rent and utilities and work. It teaches these skills in the relatively safe environment that is Disney.
> 
> You also make wonderful connections and if you finish you get to put something on your resume that holds a lot of weight.i came home and was able to get a management position at Starbucks and then less than a year later am now a salaried employee at a tech company. Every interviewer told me the DCP and the fact I worked for Disney is what set me apart from the 1,000 other applicants they received.
> 
> To be quite frank most college age kids wouldn't get much else in today's job market.



These are some of the things my DH says to me. She has a job, but she needs to grow.



AnnaS said:


> It's all about the experience.  It's priceless.  My dd loved it.  I was so worried before she went and so happy she did this especially since she does not go away to school.
> 
> It costs us a ton of money and she worked very hard but it was all worth it!
> 
> Good luck to her



My DD also decided to live at home for college. (We live 10 min. away from the college. Plus we couldn't see paying another mortage payment when she does live that close to college.) One reason we think this program would be good for her is to have that experience of living with other kids beside camps. Although she has no porblem going away with other families. And there are some skills that can't be taught. 

She is determined to go to DCP. She says if she doesn't get in this time she'll try again.

Could you give me some ideas of the extra expensives or needs for money?

Thanks.


----------



## wilkeliza

Dizzyworld said:


> These are some of the things my DH says to me. She has a job, but she needs to grow.  My DD also decided to live at home for college. (We live 10 min. away from the college. Plus we couldn't see paying another mortage payment when she does live that close to college.) One reason we think this program would be good for her is to have that experience of living with other kids beside camps. Although she has no porblem going away with other families. And there are some skills that can't be taught.  She is determined to go to DCP. She says if she doesn't get in this time she'll try again.  Could you give me some ideas of the extra expensives or needs for money?  Thanks.



For the regular day to day your daughter shouldn't need any extra money. She will be avle to afford rent, food and a tiny bit of fun off of each pay check.

However if you want her to be able to do whatever she wants they 1,000 to 3,000 is fine. I soent about 1,500 in unecessaries across my program including a tv, espresso machine, vaccum, Halloween Horror Night, a runDisney event and 2 Mickey's Not So Scary parties.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Dizzyworld said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone.....my DD has had her phone interview recently. My DD is excited, and has her fingers crossed. My DH is excited for her. I have mixed feelings about all of this. Help me understand what these students get out of this program. It looks like cheap labor for Disney where these young people are working like crazy doing entry level jobs with some a little fun thrown in there too. Since this is a college program, I take it they can be made to work 40+ hours for minimum  wage and no overtime pay? Do they have any rights/protection? What am I missing? Please help me see the big picture.
> Thanks.


Truth be told, you are somewhat correct in the fact that it is cheap labor for Disney. But they do get the experience of being out on their own in a somewhat controlled environment.  Few poisitions get 40 hours a week. They are considered full time at 32 hours. Even during the busy seasons, very few kids will get more than 40 hours. Disney doesn't like to pay OT. If they want to give away or pick up a shift, they have to watch giving it to someone that will put them over 40. And likewise, if they want to pick up a shift, they have to make sure it won't put them in OT. 
Yes, it can be a resume builder but around here, I have seen kids come home and take months to find a job.  The big thing is learning not to talk all Disney in your interviews. Other companies aren't interested in the Disney way and being compared to Disney. When they hire someone, they want their jobs done their way....not to hear "well Disney does it like this...".  
They get out of it what they put into it. I know a kid whose parents where so controlling at home, when the kid went they partied all the time....drinking 5 out of 7 nights. If they are 21 or older and in nonwellness housing, alcohol use is totally permissible.  Some kids go planning on seeing how many different people they can "hook up" with. It really boils down to what your Kid wants to get out of the program. They can get as much or as little as they decide.  



			
				AnnaS said:
			
		

> It's all about the experience.  It's priceless.  My dd loved it.  I was so worried before she went and so happy she did this especially since she does not go away to school.
> 
> It costs us a ton of money and she worked very hard but it was all worth it!
> 
> Good luck to her


I think it can be a wonderful experience.  There are lots of things about living in the real world that they get to learn and experience.  But it isn't all fairy tales and pixie dust.



			
				Dizzyworld said:
			
		

> These are some of the things my DH says to me. She has a job, but she needs to grow.
> 
> My DD also decided to live at home for college. (We live 10 min. away from the college. Plus we couldn't see paying another mortage payment when she does live that close to college.) One reason we think this program would be good for her is to have that experience of living with other kids beside camps. Although she has no porblem going away with other families. And there are some skills that can't be taught.
> 
> She is determined to go to DCP. She says if she doesn't get in this time she'll try again.
> 
> Could you give me some ideas of the extra expensives or needs for money?
> 
> Thanks.


In 2013, the deposit to reserve their spot (if accepted) was $300.  That supposedly covers their apt rent since it'll be a few weeks before they get their first check. The first week is basically a bust work wise because they are moving in, going to housing meetings, and hopefully they get into "Traditions" quickly so they can start their work place assignment. 
If they work their assigned hours, they really shouldn't need extra money. But if they have a car, they may have a harder time. Well I guess that depends on who is paying their car insurance bill....my kids have their own cars titled and insured in their names. They are not on our policy. They pay their own insurance bills. So it will be a little tougher for my daughter since her car insurance is about $125/month.  But she plans on having $ set aside in her account to help her with that. 
It also depends on what you want them to gain. DD had a friend who did the program and over the course of her 6/7 month program, her parents gave her between $4,000 & 5,000 To spend! She ate out all the time, better than the parents at home! To talk to her, she learned how to party and basically it was a 6 month Disney vacation with some work hours thrown in here and there.  
So maybe sit down with yours and write out what it is you'd like for her to get out of the program....such as cooking her own meals, doing her own grocery shopping, doing her own laundry, learning a financial budget, learning even more about budgeting time...and balancing work w/ other activities. Along with learning to work in different environments and with different people. 
My DD learned fluent Spanish very quickly because at her first work assignment, hardly anyone spoke English. There are positives to the program but there are downsides too. DD  had one manager who hated CP's because he felt as soon as you got them trained well, it was time for them to leave and get a new set. He was very difficult to work for. Again, just realize it isn't all fairy tales and pixie dust.  But she did gain some great experiences.  
GOOD LUCK to your DD!!!


----------



## mccreel

My son has been there for 2 month's and absolutely loves it.  Pay is minimum wage, sometimes some positions a little bit more, but is completely unskilled labor meaning you do not have a college degree to do the job. So considering that the pay is pretty good. He did not get a lot of hours in September because it slowed down but he is getting more since it is starting to pick back up. Classes are available that is geared toward what they are taking in college, but from Disney angle like you studying to work only for Disney. Some weeks he has more money than others, which is good, he is learning to live on a budget.  He said the other day he had no idea how much razor blades and other things cost so he is learning to be picky in purchasing. The time he has spent at the parks with the friends he made is something he will never forget.  It really has not cost us anything except the 300 deposit that covers the first couple weeks rent and some living money until he started getting his paycheck. He does not have a car payment but he pays his own car and renters insurance.  He is already thinking about extending through spring.  So, yes, things can be tight, but I personally think that is a good thing so they have to control their money and not get into compulsive spending which can be a death spiral.  So for our family it is well worth it.  But each family is different.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

My son is there now for Fall 2014.  He also has lived at home while going to college.  This program was a safe way for him to experience being 'on his own'.  The initial fee was $400.  Since he has only lived at home, we did have the expense of bedding, a cheap vacuum cleaner (they can rent these but we heard they don't work very well and the one I bought him was only $35), a modem, etc.  We also had the cost of getting him down there which included getting his car completely serviced to make the long drive.  We drove down with him and spent a week relaxing around the pool in case he needed anything.  We have only added $250 to his account in the two months he has been there.  Part of that was because he works in the water park and they drastically cut hours a few times.  He is learning to take care of himself and to budget.  These are hard to learn when you live at home.  It has been invaluable for him.  

He has good days and bad day just like anything else.  But, he is getting to do something that not everyone gets to do and lean at the same time.


----------



## stitchlovestink

mccreel said:
			
		

> My son has been there for 2 month's and absolutely loves it.  Pay is minimum wage, sometimes some positions a little bit more, but is completely unskilled labor meaning you do not have a college degree to do the job. So considering that the pay is pretty good. He did not get a lot of hours in September because it slowed down but he is getting more since it is starting to pick back up. Classes are available that is geared toward what they are taking in college, but from Disney angle like you studying to work only for Disney. Some weeks he has more money than others, which is good, he is learning to live on a budget.  He said the other day he had no idea how much razor blades and other things cost so he is learning to be picky in purchasing. The time he has spent at the parks with the friends he made is something he will never forget.  It really has not cost us anything except the 300 deposit that covers the first couple weeks rent and some living money until he started getting his paycheck. He does not have a car payment but he pays his own car and renters insurance.  He is already thinking about extending through spring.  So, yes, things can be tight, but I personally think that is a good thing so they have to control their money and not get into compulsive spending which can be a death spiral.  So for our family it is well worth it.  But each family is different.



I think that is a very accurate account! Having to buy toilet paper and cleaning products (not just laundry detergent either), they get an idea of how many other things are needed and how costly it can be having your own place.  It can be a very eye opening experience. 
IMHO, giving lots of extra spending money is counterproductive if you want them to learn some type of budgeting or financial independence. 
It is hard for them to truly comprehend living expenses, if mom & dad give them a big padding to fall back on. They become accustomed to a lifestyle that chances are, many are not going to be able to maintain after college...unless they are debt free and get a great paying job.  A lot of college graduates are barely able to find jobs at all. It's still a tough job market.


----------



## mccreel

stitchlovestink said:


> I think that is a very accurate account! Having to buy toilet paper and cleaning products (not just laundry detergent either), they get an idea of how many other things are needed and how costly it can be having your own place.  It can be a very eye opening experience.
> IMHO, giving lots of extra spending money is counterproductive if you want them to learn some type of budgeting or financial independence.
> It is hard for them to truly comprehend living expenses, if mom & dad give them a big padding to fall back on. They become accustomed to a lifestyle that chances are, many are not going to be able to maintain after college...unless they are debt free and get a great paying job.  A lot of college graduates are barely able to find jobs at all. It's still a tough job market.



To be honest, it is kind of funny to hear him when he discovers how expensive things are.  He loves going to Red Robin. We go sometimes but not all the time cause we don't like paying a lot for a burger, even a very good burger.  He went to one once to pay on his own and he has not been back. He said, "It is so expensive"  Yep.. And on the same trip with the razor blades, he did have to buy detergent and softener, shampoo, etc.  Again with the surprise on how expensive things are.  We just laugh and say, Yes, Yes it is....


----------



## mccreel

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> My son is there now for Fall 2014.  He also has lived at home while going to college.  This program was a safe way for him to experience being 'on his own'.  The initial fee was $400.  Since he has only lived at home, we did have the expense of bedding, a cheap vacuum cleaner (they can rent these but we heard they don't work very well and the one I bought him was only $35), a modem, etc.  We also had the cost of getting him down there which included getting his car completely serviced to make the long drive.  We drove down with him and spent a week relaxing around the pool in case he needed anything.  We have only added $250 to his account in the two months he has been there.  Part of that was because he works in the water park and they drastically cut hours a few times.  He is learning to take care of himself and to budget.  These are hard to learn when you live at home.  It has been invaluable for him.
> 
> He has good days and bad day just like anything else.  But, he is getting to do something that not everyone gets to do and lean at the same time.



Our fee was just 300, maybe different fees for different areas?  Anyway, it was time for his car to be serviced so that really was not an extra at the time, we drove down and stayed at a cheaper off site hotel for less than 50 a night for 2 nights, there was not a whole lot on food, we ate pretty cheep, so in total to get him started it was probably between 600 and 700. Now that is by no means cheep and I know not everyone can do that, but that is the last we have spent on him since then.  I told him I was glad we were able to do that for him, I know when I was growing up, if they had this there would have been no way I could have gone.  We were pretty poor.  So it's nice to be able to do this for him.


----------



## DianeV

As far as amount of hours it depends on where you are working and your role I think.  My daughter is there doing Merchandise at AKV and has been scheduled 40+ hours each week. She has been trying to give a shift a week away for a shorter one as hers have been 8-9 hour shifts a lot. She also doesn't get paid for her breaks though


----------



## wilkeliza

DianeV said:


> As far as amount of hours it depends on where you are working and your role I think.  My daughter is there doing Merchandise at AKV and has been scheduled 40+ hours each week. She has been trying to give a shift a week away for a shorter one as hers have been 8-9 hour shifts a lot. She also doesn't get paid for her breaks though



Oh the break situation is where a lot of people are confused and think they are getting over time but don't. Disney can schedule you up to 42.5 hours (5 8.5 hour shifts) or more dependong on location and not pay over time because you are only workong 40 paid hours. Anything over 40 paid hours is over time. It is pretty much the way companies with unpaid breaks work.

You are correct hotels and Magic Kingdom typically get the most hours and Animal Kingdom and Water Parks get the least.


----------



## stitchlovestink

DianeV said:
			
		

> As far as amount of hours it depends on where you are working and your role I think.  My daughter is there doing Merchandise at AKV and has been scheduled 40+ hours each week. She has been trying to give a shift a week away for a shorter one as hers have been 8-9 hour shifts a lot. She also doesn't get paid for her breaks though



Your daughter must be a great employee as we know someone who was on the Spring advantage '14 program working Merchandise at one of the stores in AKL and she never got that many hours. 
My DD worked at Saratoga Springs resort, Treehouse Villas, and Old Key West. She was deployed to AKL temporarily. Then she was deployed to the Contemporary & BLT where she actually transferred to them.  She also was deployed to Boardwalk  and Beach Club.  Of all those resorts, she never got over 40 hours and often only got 32. And then if they weren't busy, she would get the ER, which is without pay and she didn't get a choice since she lacked seniority. Regular  FT CMs are last to get ERs unless they want the ER (and usually they don't.)  So some weeks she would only have in the high 20's for hours. Those were tougher weeks.


----------



## DianeV

That would be nice if that's why! Seriously though she likes it there and has gotten two 4 keys cards (I think that's what they are called) when you are praised for something you did at work. 

she has given some shifts away and picked up other places to check out which is nice too.  

I agree with the previous poster in that yes she can get scheduled 42 hours but after her unpaid breaks its under 40 for sure. The bummer is that if she gives a shift away and wants to pick up one somewhere else that also puts her over 40 hours scheduled they wont allow it. (well she did just get one to go through for half hour over) but usually they wont.  

She hasn't been deployed anywhere else either and she has been there since Aug. 18th



stitchlovestink said:


> Your daughter must be a great employee as we know someone who was on the Spring advantage '14 program working Merchandise at one of the stores in AKL and she never got that many hours.
> My DD worked at Saratoga Springs resort, Treehouse Villas, and Old Key West. She was deployed to AKL temporarily. Then she was deployed to the Contemporary & BLT where she actually transferred to them.  She also was deployed to Boardwalk  and Beach Club.  Of all those resorts, she never got over 40 hours and often only got 32. And then if they weren't busy, she would get the ER, which is without pay and she didn't get a choice since she lacked seniority. Regular  FT CMs are last to get ERs unless they want the ER (and usually they don't.)  So some weeks she would only have in the high 20's for hours. Those were tougher weeks.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

While I didn't feel like I got a ton of professional experience out of the program other than the actual work environment and customer service(ie, I didn't have time to go to the professional seminars and whatnot), I got a heck of a lot of personal experience than I don't think I could've gotten anywhere else. For me it was about living on my own, paying for absolutely everything, and being able to manage my own life while being submersed in this crazy, hectic, work environment. I live at home too in college and while I pay bills for my cell phone, insurance, and bought my own car I was forced to learn how to deal with rent, paying for all my own food, and toiletries. 

Money was not a problem for me, I have a Part Time job at home, so I saved and brought around $3000 with me, I spent about $1800 of that. I ate out all the time and bought a ton of merchandise and drove my own car. You certainly can survive on what they pay you but I was there to have a good time and planned accordingly. 

My CP was the first time I've ever lived with roommates and I had 5 different ones, 2 girls from Australia. I learned a lot about how to manage a household and split responsibilities. It wasn't easy but it certainly wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. 4 years ago I'd have probably passed out at the thought of living with 5 other girls. I loved it.

As for work, it is cheap labor, but it's probably the best cheap labor around. You learn SO MUCH on how to handle responsibilities, problems, how to work under managers and with a ton of coworkers. You're out in the elements so you learn how to deal with all kinds of situations. Customer service was probably the number 1, Disney is at the top when it comes to helping guests, something that helped me tremendously back at my job at home. You learn to be kind even when you don't want to be, and there is no job like it. You have to give 110% all the time because someone is always watching you. I did all kinds of jobs in merchandise including dealing with food and it was amazing how thankful I am for the experience. It is tough work, guests made me cry, coworkers made me cry, managers made me cry but they also made me smile, laugh, and love everything about it. There's a lot of experience to be had on the CP.

As for the best thing, I made lifelong friends. I still talk to all my roommates and I made 3 of my very best friends there who I talk to every single day after we left January 1st of this year. One of my friends and I are meeting for a vacation in DL next month and I'm going to visit one at her home in May and one at Disney in Feb. I don't know what I'd do right now without them.

6 months is a short amount of your life to dedicate to something so fun and fulfilling.


----------



## stitchlovestink

DianeV said:
			
		

> That would be nice if that's why! Seriously though she likes it there and has gotten two 4 keys cards (I think that's what they are called) when you are praised for something you did at work.
> 
> she has given some shifts away and picked up other places to check out which is nice too.
> 
> I agree with the previous poster in that yes she can get scheduled 42 hours but after her unpaid breaks its under 40 for sure. The bummer is that if she gives a shift away and wants to pick up one somewhere else that also puts her over 40 hours scheduled they wont allow it. (well she did just get one to go through for half hour over) but usually they wont.
> 
> She hasn't been deployed anywhere else either and she has been there since Aug. 18th



They don't/can't (not sure of exact reason) deploy CP's until they have been at their work location for 3 months. And many never end up getting deployed. Some do, but not all.
Congratulations on the Fanatic cards. We know alot of kids who never get one.  DD got 4...two from mgrs and 2 from guests. From what I was told by my friends who are in management there, they are all important but ones from bosses have a little more weight.  Tell her keep up the great work!


----------



## reesecup

Our dd just pulled up to check possible openings for our upcoming stays.  She can get the Fort Wilderness Cabins for a good rate. I'm thinking we would enjoy this especially if we rent a golf cart for easier and faster travel to the buses. Plus, we have the boat ride over to MK. 

Has anyone stayed in these before? What are your thoughts? 

Of course my ds said we should just get a tent.I said, No, I want my own bath and a bed. lol

But our kids love that easy going type vacation (they like the nice resorts too) and I think they would have a great time decorating the cart and all of that stuff. Also does anyone know if she would be able to get a discount on the cart? Thanks .you guys are really the best. I always get my answers and advice here


----------



## mynameisnobody

reesecup said:


> Our dd just pulled up to check possible openings for our upcoming stays.  She can get the Fort Wilderness Cabins for a good rate. I'm thinking we would enjoy this especially if we rent a golf cart for easier and faster travel to the buses. Plus, we have the boat ride over to MK.
> 
> Has anyone stayed in these before? What are your thoughts?
> 
> Of course my ds said we should just get a tent.I said, No, I want my own bath and a bed. lol
> 
> But our kids love that easy going type vacation (they like the nice resorts too) and I think they would have a great time decorating the cart and all of that stuff. Also does anyone know if she would be able to get a discount on the cart? Thanks .you guys are really the best. I always get my answers and advice here



We love the cabins. We love Ft Wilderness in general but I no longer have my travel trailer so the cabins it is. The only downside to the Fort is lack of dining options. I really like the serenity at the Fort. The cabins are really nice cause they have a full kitchen. The bedroom has a double bed plus bunk beds and there is a murphy bed in the living room. Renting a cart is a plus for getting to and from places in the fort and it's also great to just drive around seeing the sights. We stayed in the cabins twice while my oldest daughter was in the DCP in spring 2013. I'm sure we'll be there a couple times while my youngest DD is there this coming spring.


----------



## reesecup

mynameisnobody said:


> We love the cabins. We love Ft Wilderness in general but I no longer have my travel trailer so the cabins it is. The only downside to the Fort is lack of dining options. I really like the serenity at the Fort. The cabins are really nice cause they have a full kitchen. The bedroom has a double bed plus bunk beds and there is a murphy bed in the living room. Renting a cart is a plus for getting to and from places in the fort and it's also great to just drive around seeing the sights. We stayed in the cabins twice while my oldest daughter was in the DCP in spring 2013. I'm sure we'll be there a couple times while my youngest DD is there this coming spring.



Thanks Mike. I really think we would enjoy it. Do the CP's get discounts on the rentals such as the golf cart? And do they on the Hoop-dee-doo?


----------



## mynameisnobody

reesecup said:


> Thanks Mike. I really think we would enjoy it. Do the CP's get discounts on the rentals such as the golf cart? And do they on the Hoop-dee-doo?



No discounts on cart rentals. Dining discounts for the CPs are limited. Your best bet would be Tables in Wonderland if you are an annual passholder. I bought APs when my oldest DD was there and made good use of TiW. The only issue I see there is I noticed TiW are adding more blackout dates to the program for certain restaurants. Usually the TiW discount for Hoop is for the early shows and I don't think the CPs get a discount at all.


----------



## wilkeliza

mynameisnobody said:


> No discounts on cart rentals. Dining discounts for the CPs are limited. Your best bet would be Tables in Wonderland if you are an annual passholder. I bought APs when my oldest DD was there and made good use of TiW. The only issue I see there is I noticed TiW are adding more blackout dates to the program for certain restaurants. Usually the TiW discount for Hoop is for the early shows and I don't think the CPs get a discount at all.



The dinning discounts for CPs are the same as regular CMs. Almost all table service is 20% off. I thought TiW was about the same discount wise.


----------



## wilkeliza

reesecup said:


> Thanks Mike. I really think we would enjoy it. Do the CP's get discounts on the rentals such as the golf cart? And do they on the Hoop-dee-doo?



Pretty sure we got the standard 20% at Hoop-dee-do.


----------



## mynameisnobody

The problem that we ran into when my oldest is that there seemed to be more blackouts on when the CM discounts could be applied.


----------



## wilkeliza

mynameisnobody said:


> The problem that we ran into when my oldest is that there seemed to be more blackouts on when the CM discounts could be applied.



Was she trying to use one of her cards or just her Id? the only black out dates I ever experience in my 2 years with the company was on holidays where lots of people dined out so Mother's Day, Valentine's Day, Thanksgiving and Christmas and that was it.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Sorry for such a plea but I just received a phone call from my daughter who has been in the DCP Fall Advantage since May and she was just called down to Vista Way to tell her they are releasing IMMEDIATELY as they think she is suicidal and could harm herself!!  She was chatting with co-workers about being diagnosed with bi-polar and does go through periods of ups and downs and had been sad lately.  They told her manager this and next thing she know she was asked to pack her bags so she could go home and "get well."  Needless to say, she is more distraught then I've ever heard her. This program is the best thing that has ever happened to her!!!  They told her since I was flying down tomorrow anyway I could take her home!!!   We have no idea what to do!!!   I tried calling but nobody will take to me!!!  Any one else ever heard of this?  Can you recommend what she or we can do next since I'm planning on flying down tomorrow through Tuesday?  TIA!!


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:


> Sorry for such a plea but I just received a phone call from my daughter who has been in the DCP Fall Advantage since May and she was just called down to Vista Way to tell her they are releasing IMMEDIATELY as they think she is suicidal and could harm herself!!  She was chatting with co-workers about being diagnosed with bi-polar and does go through periods of ups and downs and had been sad lately.  They told her manager this and next thing she know she was asked to pack her bags so she could go home and "get well."  Needless to say, she is more distraught then I've ever heard her. This program is the best thing that has ever happened to her!!!  They told her since I was flying down tomorrow anyway I could take her home!!!   We have no idea what to do!!!   I tried calling but nobody will take to me!!!  Any one else ever heard of this?  Can you recommend what she or we can do next since I'm planning on flying down tomorrow through Tuesday?  TIA!!



Honestly I've never heard it happen unless she said she was going to kill herself and the person has proof. My roommate on the DCP did try to commit suicide (post 2 youtube videos about it, posted on FB the next day of how she was unsuccessful and took my whole 500 count bottle of Tylenol). From my understanding it wasn't imitate from my word just me going to housing started a chain of events. She was called in to talk with a counselor and a few other people. She admitted what she had said and done and they said unfortunately self harm and the threat of self harm is against the programs rules so she was released but she would be eligible to do another term if she got a letter saying she was cleared by a psychiatrist.


----------



## dismsn

DCPmom2014 said:


> Sorry for such a plea but I just received a phone call from my daughter who has been in the DCP Fall Advantage since May and she was just called down to Vista Way to tell her they are releasing IMMEDIATELY as they think she is suicidal and could harm herself!!  She was chatting with co-workers about being diagnosed with bi-polar and does go through periods of ups and downs and had been sad lately.  They told her manager this and next thing she know she was asked to pack her bags so she could go home and "get well."  Needless to say, she is more distraught then I've ever heard her. This program is the best thing that has ever happened to her!!!  They told her since I was flying down tomorrow anyway I could take her home!!!   We have no idea what to do!!!   I tried calling but nobody will take to me!!!  Any one else ever heard of this?  Can you recommend what she or we can do next since I'm planning on flying down tomorrow through Tuesday?  TIA!!



I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter.  I'm glad you're going to Florida and I hope everything works out.  IMO, the way they handled this is horrible.  You would think they would send her to be evaluated by a doctor before doing something so drastic. Good luck!


----------



## jenniy122

DCPmom2014 said:


> Sorry for such a plea but I just received a phone call from my daughter who has been in the DCP Fall Advantage since May and she was just called down to Vista Way to tell her they are releasing IMMEDIATELY as they think she is suicidal and could harm herself!!  She was chatting with co-workers about being diagnosed with bi-polar and does go through periods of ups and downs and had been sad lately.  They told her manager this and next thing she know she was asked to pack her bags so she could go home and "get well."  Needless to say, she is more distraught then I've ever heard her. This program is the best thing that has ever happened to her!!!  They told her since I was flying down tomorrow anyway I could take her home!!!   We have no idea what to do!!!   I tried calling but nobody will take to me!!!  Any one else ever heard of this?  Can you recommend what she or we can do next since I'm planning on flying down tomorrow through Tuesday?  TIA!!



I hate to say this, but perhaps this will be a learning lesson for your daughter. Never share medical (especially mental health with it's taboo in our society) information at work because you don't know who it will get to or how it will be interpreted. Disney doesn't want to take chances with mental illnesses, it's in their best interest that she's not on their property.

I'm not saying I think it's right or that they handled it properly, just that it's not uncommon sadly.


----------



## wilkeliza

jenniy122 said:


> I hate to say this, but perhaps this will be a learning lesson for your daughter. Never share medical (especially mental health with it's taboo in our society) information at work because you don't know who it will get to or how it will be interpreted. Disney doesn't want to take chances with mental illnesses, it's in their best interest that she's not on their property.  I'm not saying I think it's right or that they handled it properly, just that it's not uncommon sadly.



Like I said early I think there is something more to the story. There were many different ranges of mental health issues on my program but none of us were told to pack our bags even if management knew. The only girl sent home was my roommate and that was after she threatened self harm with proof. I don't know what would have happened if the Facebook posts and youtube video weren't there. They can't let her go just for having bi-polar there had to be something there when they brought her in. I'm sure they talked to her and something was said that made it a liability issue.


----------



## stitchlovestink

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Sorry for such a plea but I just received a phone call from my daughter who has been in the DCP Fall Advantage since May and she was just called down to Vista Way to tell her they are releasing IMMEDIATELY as they think she is suicidal and could harm herself!!  She was chatting with co-workers about being diagnosed with bi-polar and does go through periods of ups and downs and had been sad lately.  They told her manager this and next thing she know she was asked to pack her bags so she could go home and "get well."  Needless to say, she is more distraught then I've ever heard her. This program is the best thing that has ever happened to her!!!  They told her since I was flying down tomorrow anyway I could take her home!!!   We have no idea what to do!!!   I tried calling but nobody will take to me!!!  Any one else ever heard of this?  Can you recommend what she or we can do next since I'm planning on flying down tomorrow through Tuesday?  TIA!!



I honestly think she is out of luck. once they term someone, it is pretty much a done deal. And honestly, I think Disney doesn't really care for cases of Mommy/Daddy trying to argue a case on their "kid's behalf".  It is extremely unusual for them to reverse decisions like this.  
I have to agree with the other poster who commented about not sharing your medical background. It makes it too easy for any employer to use against you. I have seen kids 'termed' from DCP for much less.  If the boss says one thing, they are going to take their word over the DCP participant. Have seen it happen.  
Good Luck with your daughter!


----------



## DianeV

Does anyone know if DCPs get a discount on Candlelight Processional packages?


----------



## DCPmom2014

stitchlovestink said:


> I honestly think she is out of luck. once they term someone, it is pretty much a done deal. And honestly, I think Disney doesn't really care for cases of Mommy/Daddy trying to argue a case on their "kid's behalf".  It is extremely unusual for them to reverse decisions like this.
> I have to agree with the other poster who commented about not sharing your medical background. It makes it too easy for any employer to use against you. I have seen kids 'termed' from DCP for much less.  If the boss says one thing, they are going to take their word over the DCP participant. Have seen it happen.
> Good Luck with your daughter!



Thanks to all who responded!  Yes, it is a done deal.  She is out on the street!  Katie shared with them how she used to cut herself when stressed but that was before she was diagnosed with bi-polar depression.  

She told them several times she WAS NOT suicidal - just feeling a bit down.  But this is the thing that baffles me more than anything - they put her in an apartment BY HERSELF with utentils, glasses and a million other things a kid could use to harm themselves.   And she had free will to come and go as she pleased during her "two day suspension" from work.  Her manager said she was calling her with the number for employee assistance that workers can used with stressed.  That didn't happen.  Instead they booted her.  

I strongly suggest everyone watch the following video endorsed by the new president of Disney World Parks & Resorts - "It Gets Better" - Disney employees don't have to worry about being stigmatized by their differences!!  And that includes mental health!  I will be reaching out to him today!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCSUfFStTQE


----------



## poison ivy

DCPmom2014 - I am really sorry to hear this.
It's gotta be tough on your daughter.  
I know it's hard to process and accept everything as it happened so fast.

It may be hard to see right now, but being accepted into the program and working it for the months she did, will always be viewed as a positive in her future and for the many thousands of former CP participants just like her. 

How did your family manage with the trip you had planned right around all this?


----------



## wilkeliza

Sorry that it is a done deal. 

I hope this isn't too negative of an experience for your DD.

We will probably never know why they let her go 100%. It could have been any way she answered one of their questions or even something else. i just hope if there was anything going on letting her go doesn't make it worse.

Did they tell her if she was on the no rehire list or if she has to do anything if she wants to come back?


----------



## stitchlovestink

DCPmom2014 said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who responded!  Yes, it is a done deal.  She is out on the street!  Katie shared with them how she used to cut herself when stressed but that was before she was diagnosed with bi-polar depression.
> 
> She told them several times she WAS NOT suicidal - just feeling a bit down.  But this is the thing that baffles me more than anything - they put her in an apartment BY HERSELF with utentils, glasses and a million other things a kid could use to harm themselves.   And she had free will to come and go as she pleased during her "two day suspension" from work.  Her manager said she was calling her with the number for employee assistance that workers can used with stressed.  That didn't happen.  Instead they booted her.
> 
> I strongly suggest everyone watch the following video endorsed by the new president of Disney World Parks & Resorts - "It Gets Better" - Disney employees don't have to worry about being stigmatized by their differences!!  And that includes mental health!  I will be reaching out to him today!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCSUfFStTQE



I understand your frustration and am sorry this happened to her. But unfortunately the Kids doing the CP/international program are subject to alot of additional rules, etc....that "traditional" CMs are not subject to.  They are pretty much responsible for them while they are there on a program, so there are additional rules and if they feel like there is any jeopardy to her OR POTENTIALLY SOMEONE ELSE, they are going to take the more drastic course.  DISNEY is all about SAFETY first and foremost.  They just don't take risks. 
Hopefully she was not put on the cannot be rehired status/list. And maybe she can try again in the future. Best of Luck to her!  

DCPMom check you private messages. I  sent you one.


----------



## dawnhaze

DCPmom2014 - Your daughter has been illegally discriminated against because of a disability. There is no other possible way to state it. I was linked to your post by a friend and I'm rather horrified. If it were me, I'd be contacting disability advocate organizations. (Me, not my mother.) It will not get her re-hired, but it may make Disney take pause at terming CPs for a mental health diagnosis in the future.


----------



## stitchlovestink

dawnhaze said:
			
		

> DCPmom2014 - Your daughter has been illegally discriminated against because of a disability. There is no other possible way to state it. I was linked to your post by a friend and I'm rather horrified. If it were me, I'd be contacting disability advocate organizations. (Me, not my mother.) It will not get her re-hired, but it may make Disney take pause at terming CPs for a mental health diagnosis in the future.



Florida is an employment-at-will jurisdiction. At-will employers can terminate their employees with or without cause and do not have to provide advance termination notice in most situations. Although employers can typically terminate their employees without notice or cause, federal employment laws require them to provide termination notice if they terminate a large number of employees. Furthermore, anti-discrimination employment regulations prohibit employers from firing their employees for discriminatory and retaliatory reasons. Florida employers must comply with anti-discrimination laws, advance notice requirements and last paycheck laws when terminating their employees.

She would have to meet the guidelines for being disabled to be covered by the  ADA laws...
Definition Of Disability

Not everyone with a medical condition is protected by the law. In order to be protected, a person must be qualified for the job and have a disability as defined by the law.

A person can show that he or she has a disability in one of three ways:

A person may be disabled if he or she has a physical or mental condition that substantially limits a major life activity (such as walking, talking, seeing, hearing, or learning).
A person may be disabled if he or she has a history of a disability (such as cancer that is in remission).
A person may be disabled if he is believed to have a physical or mental impairment that is not transitory (lasting or expected to last six months or less) and minor (even if he does not have such an impairment).

But here is another interesting point directly from the ADAdotgov site....

Q. Can an employer consider health and safety when deciding whether to hire an applicant or retain an employee with a disability?

A.*Yes. The ADA permits employers to establish qualification standards that will exclude individuals who pose a direct threat -- i.e., a significant risk of substantial harm -- to the health or safety of the individual or of others, if that risk cannot be eliminated or reduced below the level of a direct threat by reasonable accommodation.


The United states Dept of Labor says: in order to benefit from the ADA and the Rehabilitation Act, you must disclose your disability. An employer is only required to provide work-related accommodations if you disclose your disability to the appropriate individuals.  So if she didn't do that, "she's basically dead in the water."

Plus DCP participants also sign an agreement regarding housing that they can be terminated from housing as any time with or without cause. 

I think there is more to this than she is sharing or maybe even aware of.  But honestly the company has a legal obligation to protect her and others, fellow roommates, work associates and guests (if she has a job dealing with any).  Think about if something happened to her...or others! I would be terribly angry if Disney knew there was a problem and then something happened because they didn't react. Disney is a HUGE Company. I would imagine their attorneys have them cross their T's and dot their I's.  

I really am sorry this happened to her. I hope something good comes out of this for her. But she may really need to think twice about what she says/shares in the future.   If I felt a fellow employee was a danger/threat to him/herself or others, I would not be able to forgive myself if something happened and I didn't report it to the appropriate parties. 

Best of Luck to her!!


----------



## DCPmom2014

Thanks everyone for your responses about Katie's termination.  We are moving on.  No use dwelling on what happened at this point.  Good life lesson!  Katie is staying in Orlando and applying for other positions - very interested in universal as well as other hospitality jobs.  She is starting to network.  

She did not bring her car but now she will definitely need one.  For those of you who have had children in FL for a while, how did you handle car insurance?  Does she need Florida insurance or can she keep Ohio insurance?


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

I just wanted to wish your daughter the best of luck in what she ends up doing.  I hope she gets to do what she wants to do down in Orlando, whatever that entails.  I hope you will keep us informed of her triumphs so that we can continue to ecourage her in her adventure and acknowledge her successes.


----------



## wilkeliza

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses about Katie's termination.  We are moving on.  No use dwelling on what happened at this point.  Good life lesson!  Katie is staying in Orlando and applying for other positions - very interested in universal as well as other hospitality jobs.  She is starting to network.  She did not bring her car but now she will definitely need one.  For those of you who have had children in FL for a while, how did you handle car insurance?  Does she need Florida insurance or can she keep Ohio insurance?



If she is staying and thus not going to school she will need Florida car insurance and eventually she will need to switch her driver's license to FL as well. Also if she hasn't already she should find a doctor in FL to see about her Biopolar/depression if she is on medicine for it or anything because her out of state doctor may have a hard time prescribing medicine over the long run.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> I just wanted to wish your daughter the best of luck in what she ends up doing.  I hope she gets to do what she wants to do down in Orlando, whatever that entails.  I hope you will keep us informed of her triumphs so that we can continue to ecourage her in her adventure and acknowledge her successes.




Thank you so much!!!  We are hopeful that she will shine in Orlando!  She has already overcome so much!!  And just happy she wants to continue on her journey!!  She is with her grandparents in Sarasota taking a week or so to relax, regroup and come up with Plan B.  Several terminated kids are now working at Universal so she is hopeful something will happen there for her.

Her goal is to enroll at Valencia and pursue an associates degree in hospitality.  She was a special education major working with autistic children but not sure if that is the path she is meant to stay on.  She was so fantastic whenever parents would come into Pizza Planet with autistic/special needs kids  she would also try and make them feel special.  She was also recognized by her managers for that!  And she would thank all veterans for their service if she saw them with a special hat or shirt.  Her dad is retired Army so she is sensitive to that as well.  Guests did email and share their experience of when Katie would do that!!!  So proud of her.


----------



## DCPmom2014

wilkeliza said:


> If she is staying and thus not going to school she will need Florida car insurance and eventually she will need to switch her driver's license to FL as well. Also if she hasn't already she should find a doctor in FL to see about her Biopolar/depression if she is on medicine for it or anything because her out of state doctor may have a hard time prescribing medicine over the long run.



Thanks for the advice.  She will be continuing her education while in FL.  And we are actively looking for a doctor she can see on a regular basis.  Will be super important if she decides to stay there for the long term!  

We decided to share her story with Demi Lovato, Disney star who recently came out to the public about her bipolar depression!  She has a website and Katie decided her story should be told about her experience with Disney!


----------



## DCPmom2014

stitchlovestink said:


> Florida is an employment-at-will jurisdiction. At-will employers can terminate their employees with or without cause and do not have to provide advance termination notice in most situations. Although employers can typically terminate their employees without notice or cause, federal employment laws require them to provide termination notice if they terminate a large number of employees. Furthermore, anti-discrimination employment regulations prohibit employers from firing their employees for discriminatory and retaliatory reasons. Florida employers must comply with anti-discrimination laws, advance notice requirements and last paycheck laws when terminating their employees.
> 
> She would have to meet the guidelines for being disabled to be covered by the  ADA laws...
> Definition Of Disability
> 
> Not everyone with a medical condition is protected by the law. In order to be protected, a person must be qualified for the job and have a disability as defined by the law.
> 
> A person can show that he or she has a disability in one of three ways:
> 
> A person may be disabled if he or she has a physical or mental condition that substantially limits a major life activity (such as walking, talking, seeing, hearing, or learning).
> A person may be disabled if he or she has a history of a disability (such as cancer that is in remission).
> A person may be disabled if he is believed to have a physical or mental impairment that is not transitory (lasting or expected to last six months or less) and minor (even if he does not have such an impairment).
> 
> But here is another interesting point directly from the ADAdotgov site....
> 
> Q. Can an employer consider health and safety when deciding whether to hire an applicant or retain an employee with a disability?
> 
> A.*Yes. The ADA permits employers to establish qualification standards that will exclude individuals who pose a direct threat -- i.e., a significant risk of substantial harm -- to the health or safety of the individual or of others, if that risk cannot be eliminated or reduced below the level of a direct threat by reasonable accommodation.
> 
> 
> The United states Dept of Labor says: in order to benefit from the ADA and the Rehabilitation Act, you must disclose your disability. An employer is only required to provide work-related accommodations if you disclose your disability to the appropriate individuals.  So if she didn't do that, "she's basically dead in the water."
> 
> Plus DCP participants also sign an agreement regarding housing that they can be terminated from housing as any time with or without cause.
> 
> I think there is more to this than she is sharing or maybe even aware of.  But honestly the company has a legal obligation to protect her and others, fellow roommates, work associates and guests (if she has a job dealing with any).  Think about if something happened to her...or others! I would be terribly angry if Disney knew there was a problem and then something happened because they didn't react. Disney is a HUGE Company. I would imagine their attorneys have them cross their T's and dot their I's.
> 
> I really am sorry this happened to her. I hope something good comes out of this for her. But she may really need to think twice about what she says/shares in the future.   If I felt a fellow employee was a danger/threat to him/herself or others, I would not be able to forgive myself if something happened and I didn't report it to the appropriate parties.
> 
> Best of Luck to her!!



Thanks for sharing.  Great information!!!  I think my biggest issue with the whole thing is that if she was "threatening to harm herself" they put her in an apartment by herself for 2-3 days with a key to come and go as she pleased and fully stocked with utensils, glass wear and loads of other potentially dangerous items.  Does that show real concern?  If she was being terminated for threatening to hurt herself, why would they allow her the opportunity to really do that!!  She had no intention of hurting herself and told them that!!  

Anyway, we are moving on.  Just being a protective mother is all!


----------



## reesecup

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thank you so much!!!  We are hopeful that she will shine in Orlando!  She has already overcome so much!!  And just happy she wants to continue on her journey!!  She is with her grandparents in Sarasota taking a week or so to relax, regroup and come up with Plan B.  Several terminated kids are now working at Universal so she is hopeful something will happen there for her.
> 
> Her goal is to enroll at Valencia and pursue an associates degree in hospitality.  She was a special education major working with autistic children but not sure if that is the path she is meant to stay on.  She was so fantastic whenever parents would come into Pizza Planet with autistic/special needs kids  she would also try and make them feel special.  She was also recognized by her managers for that!  And she would thank all veterans for their service if she saw them with a special hat or shirt.  Her dad is retired Army so she is sensitive to that as well.  Guests did email and share their experience of when Katie would do that!!!  So proud of her.




Wishing your daughter (and you) the best. I know as a parent, it's just as hard for you sometimes. Just throwing this out there but my son is a student at RCAD and is living in Sarasota. (and my daughter is in the CP right now) If she needs a friend or someone to talk to, he is a great listener. He stays extremely busy but he has a big heart and I know if there was someone struggling that just needed to talk to someone, he would be willing to listen. Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## DCPmom2014

reesecup said:


> Wishing your daughter (and you) the best. I know as a parent, it's just as hard for you sometimes. Just throwing this out there but my son is a student at RCAD and is living in Sarasota. (and my daughter is in the CP right now) If she needs a friend or someone to talk to, he is a great listener. He stays extremely busy but he has a big heart and I know if there was someone struggling that just needed to talk to someone, he would be willing to listen. Wishing you all the best!!



Thank you!  She is much better spirits than me!  I don't want her to get anywhere near applying for another DCP but her managers LOVED her and told her she should apply again in 6 months!!!  I of course will be adamant that she STAY FAR AWAY from Disney housing.  At that point, she will have her own place and car so she may be ok.  

I will private message you with Katie's contact information if your son wants to call her.


----------



## girlswithbows

Wow things are so different on the CP now from when I did it in the early 90's. Biggest problem at Vista Way back then was not catching syphillis in the hot tub and being able to make it to work after a night hanging out at Lucy Blues or Church Street Station. I would have been haunt if my parents would have been so vocal in my CP  experience.


----------



## stitchlovestink

girlswithbows said:
			
		

> Wow things are so different on the CP now from when I did it in the early 90's. Biggest problem at Vista Way back then was not catching syphillis in the hot tub and being able to make it to work after a night hanging out at Lucy Blues or Church Street Station. I would have been haunt if my parents would have been so vocal in my CP  experience.


My only involvement in  my daughter's  CP was when she got very ill a second time. I flew down to make sure she got quality medical care. The first time at Celebration hospital she was taken advantage of so to speak...the tests they ran (to potentially inflate the bill) were not the least bit consistent with her symptoms! 
We went and got 2 opinions the  next time to make sure she got healthy again!  
I do agree that you need to give them some space and let them figure out things for themselves...but a good parent is there for support when the time is right!


----------



## girlswithbows

stitchlovestink said:


> My only involvement in  my daughter's  CP was when she got very ill a second time. I flew down to make sure she got quality medical care. The first time at Celebration hospital she was taken advantage of so to speak...the tests they ran (to potentially inflate the bill) were not the least bit consistent with her symptoms!
> We went and got 2 opinions the  next time to make sure she got healthy again!
> I do agree that you need to give them some space and let them figure out things for themselves...but a good parent is there for support when the time is right!



Oh I agree with you on that a 100 percent.  I was really referring to all the different stories I have read about parents calling about roommate and job issues. When I was on CP we worked our own simple issues out. I would have never asked my mom to call because I had a roommate issue or problem at work. I also think  the type of college of students on the CP from back then to now has  totally changed.  It was a huge deal to get selected and now it seems they let almost anyone in.  I know  a girl who was recently  part of the program and this snow flake had issues with any roommate they gave her and the 3 different jobs she had during the 6 months.  I couldn't believe  the stories her dad would tell me or the many times he admitted to calling on her behalf.


----------



## MichelleVW

Woo hoo!!  My DCP daughter called me last night and said she extended thru May!     She's already graduated so this just keeps her from getting a "real job" just a little longer lol.  I really wanted her to stay a bit longer though since she would have been done Jan 5 and even though we live in the South...I hate car travel in the winter.  Always seems like ice happens whenever I plan that!


----------



## DCPmom2014

Thanks to everyone's kind words about my daughter's release from the DCP.  The housing manager actually feels horrible about how things went down and tried to bend over backyards to accommodate Katie and her grandparents as they had to get back into the apartment a few times in the past week.   

The good news is she has landed a great opportunity with Universal Studios and is super excited about the potential there.  She had to share her "termination story" but didn't seem to affect their interest in my super talented daughter!!!  I coached her to keep her medical past private and just focus on her amazing future!!!

We are desperate to find her a psychiatrist in the Orlando area that she can start seeing given her desire to stay there.  She had a great one in Ohio.  Anyone have any suggestions?  She does NOT want to get off track again. 

Thanks!  This board has been a terrific support system for me.  She has not given up her dream of working once again for the mouse.  She has been invited to try again in May but her love of all things Harry Potter may put that on the back burner for now!!!


----------



## Praise2Him

I'm not sure if she'll be working full time for Universal, but lots of people work part time for both, so that could be an option!


----------



## mickenme

I have a question about the 6 free passes that the college program kids have.  Are the 6 passes one time use passes or are they multiple use passes.  Some things I've read have me confused.  Thanks,


----------



## wilkeliza

mickenme said:


> I have a question about the 6 free passes that the college program kids have.  Are the 6 passes one time use passes or are they multiple use passes.  Some things I've read have me confused.  Thanks,



They are 6 free "days" and each day the CM can take up to 3 guests with them. If you only take 1 person it counts as a whole day and you will only have 5 left. They are park hoppers so you can go between all 4 parks each day unlimited with out using another day off the pass.


----------



## mickenme

wilkeliza said:


> They are 6 free "days" and each day the CM can take up to 3 guests with them. If you only take 1 person it counts as a whole day and you will only have 5 left. They are park hoppers so you can go between all 4 parks each day unlimited with out using another day off the pass.



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## wilkeliza

mickenme said:


> Thanks for clarifying!



Oh also just for clarification the freebies have to enter the park at the same time when the first enter but after that they can come and go as they please and don't even need the CM. You just need yo make sure you give the CM back their entrance card after you are dome each day. If say the CM brings one person in at 7 am then 2 more people decide at 8 the CM pass would bot work because you can only use 1 freebie each day and can't stack them to bring in multiple groups (except stacking holiday ticket and main gates). So everyone needs to enter at the same time. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## MichelleVW

wilkeliza said:


> Oh also just for clarification the freebies have to enter the park at the same time when the first enter but after that they can come and go as they please and don't even need the CM. You just need yo make sure you give the CM back their entrance card after you are dome each day. If say the CM brings one person in at 7 am then 2 more people decide at 8 the CM pass would bot work because you can only use 1 freebie each day and can't stack them to bring in multiple groups (except stacking holiday ticket and main gates). So everyone needs to enter at the same time. Hope that makes sense.



That's why we just went ahead and got AP's for us.....that's just too complicated and trying to figure out when she's off.  Plus we like to visit a lot lol.


----------



## wilkeliza

MichelleVW said:


> That's why we just went ahead and got AP's for us.....that's just too complicated and trying to figure out when she's off.  Plus we like to visit a lot lol.



I guess it isn't complicated for cast members. We get 6 free days with up to 3 guest each day with all guests having to enter at the same time. 

Some people do get more than 3 but that is based on significant others and dependents not usually a CP issue.


----------



## MichelleVW

wilkeliza said:


> I guess it isn't complicated for cast members. We get 6 free days with up to 3 guest each day with all guests having to enter at the same time.
> 
> Some people do get more than 3 but that is based on significant others and dependents not usually a CP issue.



Maybe I shouldn't have used complicated....I understand how it works....it just wouldn't work for us.  I don't want to have to have her ask off work every day we are there...and 6 days would never cut it.


----------



## wilkeliza

MichelleVW said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have used complicated....I understand how it works....it just wouldn't work for us.  I don't want to have to have her ask off work every day we are there...and 6 days would never cut it.



That makes sense. 6 worked for most of my program and then whoever was coming after that bought tickets. I sometimes didn't have the day off and would get my friends in and the  would go back to my place to sleep until work while they played.


----------



## stitchlovestink

The other thing you need to consider is that they will need to be  available when you want to enter the park.  My daughter worked at various resorts where her shift might begin as early as 6am. And she didn't get off until 2 or 3. Even with her own car, her lunch break was not long enough to get us into a park. She did it one day for her grandfather, aunt & uncle but they specifically picked a day she was off after she got her schedule.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

wilkeliza said:


> Oh also just for clarification the freebies have to enter the park at the same time when the first enter but after that they can come and go as they please and don't even need the CM.



The CM's guests don't need to stay with the CM after initial entry, IF at least one of the guests are immediate family members (parents, siblings, children).  If there are no relatives in the group of 3, then the CM must stay with them at all times in the parks.

Cast Members are responsible for their guests (even relatives), and I do know of people that have been fired because of misbehaviour by their guests.


----------



## wilkeliza

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> The CM's guests don't need to stay with the CM after initial entry, IF at least one of the guests are immediate family members (parents, siblings, children).  If there are no relatives in the group of 3, then the CM must stay with them at all times in the parks.  Cast Members are responsible for their guests (even relatives), and I do know of people that have been fired because of misbehaviour by their guests.



True that is the technical rule but almost nobody follows it. I only got in people I trusted and always told them to be on their best behavior. Of course I don't hang out with people who would get in serious trouble at Disney so I never felt like my job was on the line. Even my managers would tell us as long as we trusted who we let in no one would know we weren't with them.


----------



## mickenme

Where can I find a Disney road map that shows where the CP apartments are in reference to the rest of the Disney property?  Thanks


----------



## mynameisnobody

mickenme said:


> Where can I find a Disney road map that shows where the CP apartments are in reference to the rest of the Disney property?  Thanks



Vista are located here:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xe246a176231a8fa1

Commons are here, Patterson and Chatam are in the same area
https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x7ba78e579090b192


----------



## CampingMom

DianeV said:


> Does anyone know if DCPs get a discount on Candlelight Processional packages?



I was wondering the same thing. Booked for Dec 9 - taking our cp daughter and a friend so does she get a discount just because they can at certain resturants? 
Also has any cp received the holiday booklet that has the discounts for family and friends?  She says no one has received it.
Thanks!


----------



## mickenme

mynameisnobody said:


> Vista are located here:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xe246a176231a8fa1
> 
> Commons are here, Patterson and Chatam are in the same area
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x7ba78e579090b192



Thanks, that is just what I needed!


----------



## grover

does anyone know-what are the cm holiday dining discounts? 
also any discounts on tours?


----------



## HopperFan

mickenme said:


> Where can I find a Disney road map that shows where the CP apartments are in reference to the rest of the Disney property?  Thanks


----------



## Traveliz

CampingMom said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Booked for Dec 9 - taking our cp daughter and a friend so does she get a discount just because they can at certain resturants?
> Also has any cp received the holiday booklet that has the discounts for family and friends?  She says no one has received it.
> Thanks!



No discounts on the Candlelight Processional.

My daughter ( a regular CM has received the booklet), her cousin a CP has not yet.

Liz


----------



## MichelleVW

Traveliz said:


> No discounts on the Candlelight Processional.
> 
> My daughter ( a regular CM has received the booklet), her cousin a CP has not yet.
> 
> Liz



My daughter a CP got her holiday booklet probably 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dismsn

My daughter received her coupon booklet at our house several weeks ago.  I looked at it prior to mailing it to her and if I recall correctly, the dining discounts were 40% off, 30% off and 20% off. I could be confusing that with hotel discounts though.


----------



## carol-lamb

Dining discount coupons are 30, 40 & 50 percent off - with various block out dates and other restrictions.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks to everyone's kind words about my daughter's release from the DCP.  The housing manager actually feels horrible about how things went down and tried to bend over backyards to accommodate Katie and her grandparents as they had to get back into the apartment a few times in the past week.
> 
> The good news is she has landed a great opportunity with Universal Studios and is super excited about the potential there.  She had to share her "termination story" but didn't seem to affect their interest in my super talented daughter!!!  I coached her to keep her medical past private and just focus on her amazing future!!!
> 
> We are desperate to find her a psychiatrist in the Orlando area that she can start seeing given her desire to stay there.  She had a great one in Ohio.  Anyone have any suggestions?  She does NOT want to get off track again.
> 
> Thanks!  This board has been a terrific support system for me.  She has not given up her dream of working once again for the mouse.  She has been invited to try again in May but her love of all things Harry Potter may put that on the back burner for now!!!



So glad to hear that her dreams are moving forward!  

She should be proud that she had the fortitude to keep moving forward.  That is not easy and I commend her for dusting herself off and making this into a positive.  Perhaps this is what she was meant to do all along.  

I know neither of you know me, but offer her my best!  She deserves the praise.


----------



## debadoo

Our daughter just received and accepted her offer into the spring 2015 DCP. She is very excited, and we are thrilled for her. She has been placed in QS, not her first choice, but being that she had never applied before, she did not expect to get her first choice. However, I have some questions regarding this process. First, I would love some feed back from parents, who's son or daughter have worked in this position. Also, we live on the west coast - just south of SF, and I am trying to figure out all of the logistics. She has a move in date, and has been assigned to Vista. Does Disney send a list of things that they need to bring for the apartment? I am planning on flying in a few days before check in, renting a car, and shopping for whatever cannot be easily packed. Finally, does anyone have some recommendation for hotels close to Vista and DTD? We have been to DW many times, but have always stayed on property, and I am not very familiar with off site hotels. I really appreciate any feedback and advise. Thanks so much!


----------



## wilkeliza

debadoo said:


> Our daughter just received and accepted her offer into the spring 2015 DCP. She is very excited, and we are thrilled for her. She has been placed in QS, not her first choice, but being that she had never applied before, she did not expect to get her first choice. However, I have some questions regarding this process. First, I would love some feed back from parents, who's son or daughter have worked in this position. Also, we live on the west coast - just south of SF, and I am trying to figure out all of the logistics. She has a move in date, and has been assigned to Vista. Does Disney send a list of things that they need to bring for the apartment? I am planning on flying in a few days before check in, renting a car, and shopping for whatever cannot be easily packed. Finally, does anyone have some recommendation for hotels close to Vista and DTD? We have been to DW many times, but have always stayed on property, and I am not very familiar with off site hotels. I really appreciate any feedback and advise. Thanks so much!



I don't remember getting a packing list but there was a lot of good information on the CP on boarding website. I brought about 2 weeks worth of clothes and 3 "Disney look" outfits. Disney look is business attire. I was one who would come home and change out of mu costume even if I only had an hour or two before bed. I saved and bough a cheap espresso machine, bed sheets, pillows, a bed bug protector, mattress pad and TV as well. I ended up buying a vacuum after my first inspection.

There is a hotel across from Vista but I can't remember what it is. I think it is a Hilton.

For QS I believe Disney provides their shoes as they have to be a very specific type and for safety reasons they get a pair when they start. If not they need non-slip black polishable leather shoes for most QS roles.


----------



## hippiechicken

debadoo said:


> She has a move in date, and has been assigned to Vista. Does Disney send a list of things that they need to bring for the apartment? I am planning on flying in a few days before check in, renting a car, and shopping for whatever cannot be easily packed. Finally, does anyone have some recommendation for hotels close to Vista and DTD? We have been to DW many times, but have always stayed on property, and I am not very familiar with off site hotels. I really appreciate any feedback and advise. Thanks so much!


Vista is where check in is located, not her housing assignment.
My daughter will also be there this spring. We are staying at Disney's Pop Century. It's cheaper than some hotels and we can use the Magical Express from the airport. Disney has a room only discount right now for that time frame.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

mickenme said:


> Where can I find a Disney road map that shows where the CP apartments are in reference to the rest of the Disney property?  Thanks


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

debadoo said:


> Our daughter just received and accepted her offer into the spring 2015 DCP. She is very excited, and we are thrilled for her. She has been placed in QS, not her first choice, but being that she had never applied before, she did not expect to get her first choice. However, I have some questions regarding this process. First, I would love some feed back from parents, who's son or daughter have worked in this position. Also, we live on the west coast - just south of SF, and I am trying to figure out all of the logistics. She has a move in date, and has been assigned to Vista. Does Disney send a list of things that they need to bring for the apartment? I am planning on flying in a few days before check in, renting a car, and shopping for whatever cannot be easily packed. Finally, does anyone have some recommendation for hotels close to Vista and DTD? We have been to DW many times, but have always stayed on property, and I am not very familiar with off site hotels. I really appreciate any feedback and advise. Thanks so much!



Our son is there now and is in the QSFB role.  I am not sure how much relevant information I can give you.  He was initially assigned to Blizzard Beach.  He worked the mane QS restaurant there and also all of the smaller locations throughout the park.  He worked in the kitchen, cleaning off tables, cashier, etc.  They train them for all of the roles.  Since the water parks slow down with the cooler weather, a lot of them were sent to other locations.  Many of them went to Food and Wine festival.  My son was just recently moved to Pinochio Village Haus.  He just started orientation there yesterday.  I am sure the same will happen there regarding learning all the roles.  

There are a lot of different places QSFB can be assigned - any of the theme parks, which could also include working the various food carts, any of the resorts, Wide World of Sports, Downtown Disney, water parks.  

My son says the work isn't hard.  He said the hardest thing for him to get used to is the 'entitled' Disney guests.  He isn't used to that because we have always treated every person and every place at WDW with respect.  We never left trash on a table or on a counter.  But, he has adapted.

We were lucky enough to be close enough to drive down with him.  He took his car and we drove ours so we had plenty of space to pack.  He took his TV and his Xbox, a router, a cheap vacuum cleaner from walmart, a laundry basket, his close and sheets.  I also sent him with a set of silverware.  It is provided but had read that some of the apartments would lose silverware.  I made a Wal-mart run to get his mattress pad and a fan for his room.  There are plenty of stores close by so a lot of this you can get when you get there.

Since we drove down, we went ahead and stayed for the week.  We rented at Bonnet Creek and lounged around the resort.  If our son needed us, we were there.  If not, we just relaxed.


----------



## mynameisnobody

debadoo said:


> Our daughter just received and accepted her offer into the spring 2015 DCP. She is very excited, and we are thrilled for her. She has been placed in QS, not her first choice, but being that she had never applied before, she did not expect to get her first choice. However, I have some questions regarding this process. First, I would love some feed back from parents, who's son or daughter have worked in this position. Also, we live on the west coast - just south of SF, and I am trying to figure out all of the logistics. She has a move in date, and has been assigned to Vista. Does Disney send a list of things that they need to bring for the apartment? I am planning on flying in a few days before check in, renting a car, and shopping for whatever cannot be easily packed. Finally, does anyone have some recommendation for hotels close to Vista and DTD? We have been to DW many times, but have always stayed on property, and I am not very familiar with off site hotels. I really appreciate any feedback and advise. Thanks so much!



Vista shows up on their dashboards because that is the check-in location. She will not be assigned her actual apartment until check-in. 10 days prior to check-in she'll receive an email telling her to go to the DORMS site to register her housing preferences. The hotel across from Vista is a Holiday Inn. We stayed there when my oldest DD did the program in Spring 2013. I actually found a cheaper rate at All-Star Movies this time so we'll be staying there when I go down with my youngest daughter.


----------



## HopperFan

debadoo said:


> Our daughter just received and accepted her offer into the spring 2015 DCP. She is very excited, and we are thrilled for her. She has been placed in QS, not her first choice, but being that she had never applied before, she did not expect to get her first choice. However, I have some questions regarding this process. First, I would love some feed back from parents, who's son or daughter have worked in this position. Also, we live on the west coast - just south of SF, and I am trying to figure out all of the logistics. She has a move in date, and has been assigned to Vista. Does Disney send a list of things that they need to bring for the apartment? I am planning on flying in a few days before check in, renting a car, and shopping for whatever cannot be easily packed. *Finally, does anyone have some recommendation for hotels close to Vista and DTD?* We have been to DW many times, but have always stayed on property, and I am not very familiar with off site hotels. I really appreciate any feedback and advise. Thanks so much!



Agree with PP, Vista is where all her intake will happen.  Once she gets there she will find out where she will live.

Hotels - yes Holiday Inn is across the street.  I would also look at Buena Vista Suites down the road. Quieter, easy to get in and out, no resort fees, breakfast and a nice suite.  Very reasonable.  Further down by Walmart is a Hampton Inn and one of our favorites the Embassy Suites LBV South. Just past there is a super Target.  Also located across from Vista and on way to the other CP apartments is the Marriott Village which includes Courtyard, Springhill and Fairfield.

We all arrived Sat pm on our way home from a beach trip. DD checked in Monday am with her "fingers crossed" future roommates who had met online months prior.  They did get their room together but since their families were there from far away (we are only 8 hrs away) they all stayed with their families through Wed. DD, while coming from living in her own apt, wanted to stay her first night with her roomies so she continued to stay with us. Glad we booked accordingly and to stay through Wed. 

www.buenavistasuites.com 
www.marriottvillage.com


----------



## debadoo

Thank you to all that replied to my post. It was really helpful. Our daughter is so excited, and we think it is going to be a great experience. I think, like all parents, it just takes us a bit of time to figure out the logistics. Although, I am lucky that my daughter is very good at figuring things out for herself and getting the information she needs. In fact, she is already talking to several possible room mates! I think I am going to take the advice of one of the parents, and stay for several days after check in, just to make sure she is settled in before I head back to the west coast. Since we have a business, my DH won't be coming for move in, so I can spend a few days solo in DW and really cover some ground!! Thanks again for all the recommendations and feedback. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## grover

I wanted to give some feedback for parents who are on the fence about taking your ds/dd down or letting them go on thier own.  At first I was going to go with DS, he kinda wanted me too. I finally decided his was something he could do/should do on his own. He had travelled extensively, was very independent etc. He flew down, took his clothes & electronics and got everything else there.  There are buses to Walmart etc and he was able to go get his bedding etc.  Disney has everything laid out for what he had to do etc.   Looking back now he would have had no time to spend with us other than the one trip to the store.  He was so busy with paperwork, settling in, meeting roommates, making friends, going to get togetherness and parties, training etc, he really did not need me there at all,  glad I saved my time to go and see him in oct instead!   So only you know your child but I just wanted to give you this perspective!


----------



## dismsn

Sorry Debadoo, I meant to respond to your question earlier.  My daughter is there now and we live on the West Coast.  She graduated from college in June and our youngest is a sophomore in college so money is tight for us so we had our daughter go by herself.  She ended up renting a car (with her own money) so she could do the Walmart/Target & grocery runs.  Since she was just 21, the car was fairly expensive but she thought the cost was worth it.  

She took clothes, towels, some bedding (she bought a comforter there), shoes, some pictures to decorate her bulletin board, toiletries, and all the paperwork she would need in order to work there.  She bought a few bedding items, a few things for the bathroom (she and her roommates decided what they would each bring for the apartment beforehand) and groceries.  I think she said it all cost about $150.  She got everything into two checked bags and one carry-on. 

She plans to ship some of the items she bought there back home but I assume once she realizes how much that's going to cost she'll abandon that plan.


----------



## grover

Does anyone know what if there are blackout days for the cms & thier maingate pass over xmas/New Years? Trying to plan meals & need the figure out if they should be in park or not.  We have our own Ap's, so just wondering about the maingate itself. 
Thx!!


----------



## wilkeliza

grover said:


> Does anyone know what if there are blackout days for the cms & thier maingate pass over xmas/New Years? Trying to plan meals & need the figure out if they should be in park or not.  We have our own Ap's, so just wondering about the maingate itself. Thx!!



Usually the CMs are never blacked out at WDW. maybe the 31st but that will be it. However unless your child has already been approved for time off don't expect much. I was lucky and got Christmas eve and Christmas (luck of the draw) but worked every day until my program ended on the 3rd.


----------



## grover

wilkeliza said:


> Usually the CMs are never blacked out at WDW. maybe the 31st but that will be it. However unless your child has already been approved for time off don't expect much. I was lucky and got Christmas eve and Christmas (luck of the draw) but worked every day until my program ended on the 3rd.



Thanks!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

dismsn said:


> Since she was just 21, the car was fairly expensive but she thought the cost was worth it.



Some car rental companies in the Orlando area will waive the "Under 25" fee if you show a Cast ID.


----------



## stitchlovestink

grover said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what if there are blackout days for the cms & thier maingate pass over xmas/New Years? Trying to plan meals & need the figure out if they should be in park or not.  We have our own Ap's, so just wondering about the maingate itself.
> Thx!!



My daughter was blacked out of MK at different times during her program (spring advantage 2013).
Not a Lot....but it did happen.


----------



## Praise2Him

grover said:


> Does anyone know what if there are blackout days for the cms & thier maingate pass over xmas/New Years? Trying to plan meals & need the figure out if they should be in park or not.  We have our own Ap's, so just wondering about the maingate itself.
> Thx!!



As of right now there are no block out days for self-admission for CMs.


----------



## dismsn

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Some car rental companies in the Orlando area will waive the "Under 25" fee if you show a Cast ID.



Thanks for that information, I'll let my daughter know in case she needs to rent a car again.


----------



## CampingMom

stitchlovestink said:


> My daughter was blacked out of MK at different times during her program (spring advantage 2013).
> Not a Lot....but it did happen.



I know my daughter said the weekends before Christmas are blacked out for family and friends in MK and the other parks are not cause we are going 2nd week and asked about then. I believe during the week of Christmas and  New Years week are probably blacked out too.  I will ask her when I talk to her.


----------



## lacy1101

Need some help from my DisBoards family.  

My daughter is currently doing the CP (and has actually extended to Spring 2015, unless she changes her mind!).  DH, DS (22), and I will be visiting December 24-28.  We have made several trips to Disney and I am used to super-planning those trips.  I am, however, at somewhat of a loss as to how to plan for this upcoming trip.  With the maxed out crowd levels, I'm undecided on whether we will do any parks (her maingates are blacked out everyday we are there anyway).  Add in the fact there's a good chance she will be working every day we are there (quite possibly lengthy shifts), I am really kinda starting to stress out here.  I'm okay with the fact that I'm unable to plan every detail, but I want to make sure there are some things planned so that it is a enjoyable Christmas for everyone (it will be our first one away from home).  We are driving, so I may take a small tree, as well as our stockings.  Gifts will be kept to a minimum (probably only 2-3 from DH and I, with Santa giving cash).  I have made some ADRs, and also a reservation for the Ft. Wilderness Sleigh Ride for Christmas night, but would love some suggestions on other things to do.  If we decide on a park, it will probably be for only one day, so do we do that on Christmas Day or one of the days following Christmas?  If we choose Christmas Day, which park would be best - EP for Candlelight Processional, DHS for Osborne Lights, AK for lowest crowds etc. (we know about the possibility of MK closing due to capacity so not sure we want to brave that)?  We will not have her work schedule until 2 weeks before, so once I have that planning will be a little easier, but I know I can't wait until then to try and make any other reservations we might want.

I'm just not used to a Christmas away from home, so am a little lost on how to plan those magical moments that will make it a great experience.   Please help!


----------



## dizagain

I just wanted to share a very positive experience my CP DD just had......Two weeks ago she left a shopping bag with her wallet inside on a CP bus. Careless of her and totally her fault.  However, after calling Transtar to check, the bus driver did find it and he returned it to the bus office at Vista Way.  It was close to midnight and she lives in Chatham so they told her they had locked it up and she could get it the next morning.  Fortunately they went through it with her over the phone to verify what was in there and documented it in their records.  When she went to get it, it was nowhere to be found!  She was assured it was there "somewhere" and played phone tag with people for several days.  Finally they said to go ahead and fill out a reimbursement form as they did not have it- they were reviewing video footage of office.  Anyway, today the CFO of Transtar brought her a check in person for everything lost- wallet, replacement fees for license and school id, disney gift cards, cash- everything!! I am so impressed!!!


----------



## Christine15

Need some help from the parents board,

My daughter is a current CP and called me pretty upset. She had been trained to drive the package pickup van at her work assignment at a park and had a minor accident yesterday. She dented a storage pod with the van when she gauged the turn incorrectly. They had to send for testing which I know is standard at any workplace with an accident. Today at work her manager said he doesn't know what is going to happen. Has anyone had any experience with this circumstance?They wouldn't fire her for this would they? It was minor damage and her record has been clean up to this. I know at my and my husband's workplace something like this wouldn't warrant dismissal, is Disney different? I'd like to offer her some reassurance about this, I frankly wasn't thinking this until she told me what her manager said. Could she reading more into it.

Any feedback would be appreciated to hopefully ease my worry for her.

Thanks


----------



## dismsn

I'm just guessing and have no experience to base this opinion on but maybe the manager told your daughter he didn't know what would happen because they have to wait for the lab results.  Maybe she'll be fine if the lab results are negative.  I assume they would fire anyone who has anything that shouldn't be there in their system.  If that is the case he couldn't reassure her without knowing the results of the test(s).  Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out well for her because accidents DO happen and they shouldn't mean the end of a job.


----------



## wilkeliza

Christine15 said:


> Need some help from the parents board,
> 
> My daughter is a current CP and called me pretty upset. She had been trained to drive the package pickup van at her work assignment at a park and had a minor accident yesterday. She dented a storage pod with the van when she gauged the turn incorrectly. They had to send for testing which I know is standard at any workplace with an accident. Today at work her manager said he doesn't know what is going to happen. Has anyone had any experience with this circumstance?They wouldn't fire her for this would they? It was minor damage and her record has been clean up to this. I know at my and my husband's workplace something like this wouldn't warrant dismissal, is Disney different? I'd like to offer her some reassurance about this, I frankly wasn't thinking this until she told me what her manager said. Could she reading more into it.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated to hopefully ease my worry for her.
> 
> Thanks



Disney has a 0 tolerance policy for some things and driving is one of them. I know if she is found to have something in her system (even if it is from the night before) or it comes out she was on her phone she will probably be separated. Managers have to say they don't know because they really don't when it comes to accidents. I know if my position we had to drive the little pargo golf carts and if you were in a pargo accident you could either be fired or have your proficiencies dropped from pargo positions based on the severity. I only know one person who had his pargo rights taken away and that is because he was caught several times turning in the pargo while going too fast so it would go up on two wheels.

I would tell your daughter if she knows there was nothing in her system not to worry. In my experience the worst that will happen is she won't be able to get a package delivery rotation.


----------



## Christine15

Just heard back from my daughter and they said the car accident would be a reprimand on her record and no more working in package pickup. That's kind of what I was expecting but I know she's still upset about it. I tried to explain that it's a normal consequence out in the real working world and she'll get over it. It's a life lesson and she still gets to work at the World. Thanks for the input.


----------



## wilkeliza

Christine15 said:


> Just heard back from my daughter and they said the car accident would be a reprimand on her record and no more working in package pickup. That's kind of what I was expecting but I know she's still upset about it. I tried to explain that it's a normal consequence out in the real working world and she'll get over it. It's a life lesson and she still gets to work at the World. Thanks for the input.



Glad everything is good. You are right it is a normal consequence in a regular job. She could be upset that it is a reprimand because 1 reprimand is 3 points and you are only allowed 3 reprimands in the same category. Safety usually goes straight to a reprimand though. It also would make it harder on her if she wants to stay or extend.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Good morning!  It has been several weeks since I've logged on.  For those of you following for a while, you know that my daughter was released from DCP due to breaking a housing rule - they were concerned about her depression and the possibility of harming herself.  She assured them she was fine but they released her anyway.  She ended up going to Universal and they hired her on the spot (actually her managers at Disney wanted her back but she can't reapply until May).

Anyway, she is loving the Harry Potter world she works in.  My concern is that she has been able to see her regular doctor here in Ohio and she has no intentions of coming home anytime soon.  Can anyone recommend a good psychiatrist in the Orlando area?  She is sharing a home with other DCPers in the Davenport area but works at Universal so she can go anywhere.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Praise2Him

Our company has a program called Best Doctors that gives recommendations for you. My DD lives in Orlando and was looking for a psychiatrist and one that they recommended was Dr. Sheallah Palmer. She hasn't actually seen her, but I thought I'd throw it out there for you.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> Our company has a program called Best Doctors that gives recommendations for you. My DD lives in Orlando and was looking for a psychiatrist and one that they recommended was Dr. Sheallah Palmer. She hasn't actually seen her, but I thought I'd throw it out there for you.



Thanks for the recommendation.  I looked up Dr. Palmer.  Looks like she is a family practice doctor.  My daughter needs one of those as well.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Hi there: My DD is starting DW DCP in 2 weeks.  We are traveling from NYC and trying to figure out what she will need in her apartment.  I have a few questions for those parents who have kids that went through the program already.

1. Are they allowed a TV in their room - or just the living room?
2. Did any of your children put lifters on their beds? If so how high can you raise it?
3. What is the first day like? How long do we get to move her in? Will we be able to see her much or will she be in meetings most of the first day.  

Thanks for any information - we are just trying to get everything ready.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Hi there: My DD is starting DW DCP in 2 weeks.  We are traveling from NYC and trying to figure out what she will need in her apartment.  I have a few questions for those parents who have kids that went through the program already.
> 
> 1. Are they allowed a TV in their room - or just the living room?
> 2. Did any of your children put lifters on their beds? If so how high can you raise it?
> 3. What is the first day like? How long do we get to move her in? Will we be able to see her much or will she be in meetings most of the first day.
> 
> Thanks for any information - we are just trying to get everything ready.



They are allowed a TV in their room but I don't believe there is cable hookup in the bedrooms.  My son took his for several reasons:  To use in the main living room, to put in his bedroom to use with his Xbox for games and movies, and, as a spare in case the person who had the main television terminated and left.

He did not put risers on his bed, so I can help you with question number two.

Our son's first day consisted of check in, which took a couple of hours.  They do have things for parents to do at Vista Way, the check in location.  There are meet and greets with other parents and opportunities to get information.  After check in, some students went directly to Casting.  Our son did not have Casting right away.  He had his Casting and apartment meeting the next day.  He called us after check in and we followed him and one of his new roomates to their apartment.  After a quick tour, we went ahead and got all of his stuff carried into his apartment.  He had already made arrangements with his roomates for them all to go to the store that night.  We made a list of things that he needed for us to go and get.  We made a quick run to Wal-mart, dropped the stuff off back at his apartment and then went to our condo to rest.  He stayed at his apartment.

Each students schedule will vary depending on what check in time they are assigned and when they have Casting.  You will have to do a little playing it by ear.  But, you shoud have plenty of time to mover her in and to spend with her.  She will be going to Check-in, Casting, apartment meeting and getting to know her knew roomates and surroundings.  But you should have no trouble working out time to spend with her.


----------



## Praise2Him

DCPmom2014 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.  I looked up Dr. Palmer.  Looks like she is a family practice doctor.  My daughter needs one of those as well.



I'm sorry! My DD misunderstood and gave me the name of the family practice doctor that she did see. She really likes her!

Here are the recommended psychiatrists (that she hasn't seen):

James Roderick Hundley - Winter Park
Dennis E. Platt - Orlando
Ryan C. W. Hall - Lake Mary

Hope that gives you something to go with


----------



## DizMom11

My Daughter checks in 2/2.  I am debating leaving on 2/4 or 2/5.  Will she have no use for me after 2/4?  lol


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> They are allowed a TV in their room but I don't believe there is cable hookup in the bedrooms.  My son took his for several reasons:  To use in the main living room, to put in his bedroom to use with his Xbox for games and movies, and, as a spare in case the person who had the main television terminated and left.
> 
> He did not put risers on his bed, so I can help you with question number two.
> 
> Our son's first day consisted of check in, which took a couple of hours.  They do have things for parents to do at Vista Way, the check in location.  There are meet and greets with other parents and opportunities to get information.  After check in, some students went directly to Casting.  Our son did not have Casting right away.  He had his Casting and apartment meeting the next day.  He called us after check in and we followed him and one of his new roomates to their apartment.  After a quick tour, we went ahead and got all of his stuff carried into his apartment.  He had already made arrangements with his roomates for them all to go to the store that night.  We made a list of things that he needed for us to go and get.  We made a quick run to Wal-mart, dropped the stuff off back at his apartment and then went to our condo to rest.  He stayed at his apartment.
> 
> Each students schedule will vary depending on what check in time they are assigned and when they have Casting.  You will have to do a little playing it by ear.  But, you shoud have plenty of time to mover her in and to spend with her.  She will be going to Check-in, Casting, apartment meeting and getting to know her knew roomates and surroundings.  But you should have no trouble working out time to spend with her.



Thank you so much for your response.  We will use the TV in the living room.  I also wanted to make sure that we would have enough time to move her in - we have to leave the day after check in.  We are all so excited about our DD being in Disney World.  
Thanks!


----------



## HopperFan

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Hi there: My DD is starting DW DCP in 2 weeks.  We are traveling from NYC and trying to figure out what she will need in her apartment.  I have a few questions for those parents who have kids that went through the program already.
> 
> 1. Are they allowed a TV in their room - or just the living room?
> 2. Did any of your children put lifters on their beds? If so how high can you raise it?
> 3. What is the first day like? How long do we get to move her in? Will we be able to see her much or will she be in meetings most of the first day.
> 
> Thanks for any information - we are just trying to get everything ready.



My DD has been there since Aug DCP and extended to stay until May. She is in Commons in a 2 bedroom and just found out they are moving her to Vista this semester. Not thrilled but at least she knows her roommate (one of her workmates this semester).

1. They can have TV's in the Living Room or Bedroom and both have cable. She did not take her tv because her roommates had theirs but now she needs one so she just bought a small one for the bedroom. I texted her to verify and she said yes they had cable in the bedroom.

2. She bought risers and attempted to use them but they actually cracked and one broke under the weight of the bed. She immediately removed and threw out. She has not had major space issues. The closet is walk-in, she has small chest and nightstand and took a plastic drawer unit. 

3. Her first day may have been unusual because she met and picked her roommates in advance. That Monday morning she drove and picked up all the girls at their hotels so they could check in together. We did not see her the rest of the day. They all moved in together and then went to Walmart together. She didn't want help (honestly we weren't even going to Orlando with her until we decided to go to the beach the week before and just drive her car, then fly home from Orlando). She came back to our hotel because all of them were going back to stay with their families and she wanted them to all stay their first night together.  The next day she only had a half day of things to attend so she came back to our hotel, napped and then we went out for dinner and fun.  We left the next day but by then they were in full day activities.  The four roommates had some activities together and some split up. You just won't know their schedule for those first few days until they actually check in.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

DizMom11 said:


> My Daughter checks in 2/2.  I am debating leaving on 2/4 or 2/5.  Will she have no use for me after 2/4?  lol



It really depends on your daughter.  Each person's child is going to be different.  

When we took our son down in August, we found a really good deal on renting a condo for seven days so we went ahead and stayed down there for a week.  We told him it was up to him to contact us if he needed us for anything once we got his stuff moved in.  We spent most of the week by the pool at our resort.  We did have our son pick one day that fit into his schedule to go and spend the day at one of the parks with us.  We even let him decide which park.

We found what worked best for our son was to let him know that we were available but left it up to him to decide.  We knew that he was going to be busy with moving in, getting to know his new roomates, new surroundings, etc.  That is what seemed to work for him. 

There is no right or wrong way to do this.  Get lots of opinions from other parents and apply what you feel will work for your daughter.  One thing that is consistent is that there are unknown variables that will alter your plans somewhat and you will have to do some playing by ear.

Most of all, enjoy the experience.


----------



## dizagain

DizMom11 said:


> My Daughter checks in 2/2.  I am debating leaving on 2/4 or 2/5.  Will she have no use for me after 2/4?  lol



I flew down with my DD last June.  I went with her to check-in and hung around in the parent area.  She went straight to casting so I went back to hotel for a bit and then picked her up.  We moved her into her apartment and then made a huge Wal-Mart run.  Once we had all of that settled, I left for a bit and then took her to dinner.  She stayed in her apartment that night and the next morning I took her to breakfast and we said our goodbyes.  She had a housing meeting that day and I flew home.  She lived in an 8-person apartment and I think 2 girls had parents stay longer.  They were busy and having fun getting to know each other.  I hope your DD has a wonderful experience- mine definitely did!!!


----------



## sammielynn

My son checks in Feb. 9.  We are leaving home on Jan. 29 for the drive down.  I will be flying home on Feb. 1.  He will be staying at my condo in Orlando.  He hopes to stay at my condo during his program.  Anyone had issues being allowed to stay off-campus?  He is over 21.


----------



## jenniy122

sammielynn said:


> My son checks in Feb. 9.  We are leaving home on Jan. 29 for the drive down.  I will be flying home on Feb. 1.  He will be staying at my condo in Orlando.  He hopes to stay at my condo during his program.  Anyone had issues being allowed to stay off-campus?  He is over 21.



When he gets his DORMS paperwork all he has to do is check off that he's living off campus. He'll still get an id at check in that will let him in the complexes for classes or events, but he won't be able to use their transportation or stay the night with friends.


----------



## DCPmom2014

Praise2Him said:


> I'm sorry! My DD misunderstood and gave me the name of the family practice doctor that she did see. She really likes her!
> 
> Here are the recommended psychiatrists (that she hasn't seen):
> 
> James Roderick Hundley - Winter Park
> Dennis E. Platt - Orlando
> Ryan C. W. Hall - Lake Mary
> 
> Hope that gives you something to go with



Thanks so much!  Has she made an appointment with any of them yet?  We called one doctor in the Davenport area where she is living and not even a call back after three weeks!  Wish I could find a younger, female psychiatrist - most appear to be older males!


----------



## sammielynn

jenniy122 said:


> When he gets his DORMS paperwork all he has to do is check off that he's living off campus. He'll still get an id at check in that will let him in the complexes for classes or events, but he won't be able to use their transportation or stay the night with friends.



Thanks.  Will he get his DORMS paperwork when he checks in?


----------



## jenniy122

sammielynn said:


> Thanks.  Will he get his DORMS paperwork when he checks in?



10-12 days before check-in.


----------



## poison ivy

So excited for all the new DCP candidates checking in for Spring.  Good luck to everyone!



DizMom11 said:


> My Daughter checks in 2/2.  I am debating leaving on 2/4 or 2/5.  Will she have no use for me after 2/4?  lol



As others have stated it's really debatable as to how much time you'll spend with her once she checks in.  The first two days are flexible.  The most they'll have is a housing meeting at some point.  They typically have one day off prior to Traditions.  

We stayed for the week and enjoyed the parks and resorts as a vacation, but we rarely saw our son.  He was hanging out with roommates or in training.

Here's my son's first week schedule.

Week 1 Schedule

Day 1  Check In (housing ID/housing keys/vehicle registration) (Mon)
Day 2 - Housing Mtg. 
Day 3 - OFF
Day 4  Traditions  
Day 5 and 6 - Work Training etc........... 

We were leaving Day 6


----------



## goofy4tink

Quick question...my dd, a college junior, is planning on applying next year, for the fall program right after graduation. She has a very good friend who is there now, just starting her program. Her friend has a car..mom drove them down and is flying home.  My question...is a car really helpful down there? My dd doesn't drive all that much at home. She's a very nervous driver. So, not sure if we would be comfortable with her having access to a car in such unfamiliar areas. Any advice from those of you who have been down this road?


----------



## AnnaS

My daughter did not have a car for the 8 month period she was there.  She did drive at home and had an older SUV at the time at home.

She did fine with their transportation and on a few occasions, she would get a ride somewhere - not often and always chipped in for gas.  Transportation takes them to work, Mall, Walmart, Post Office, etc.


----------



## poison ivy

goofy4tink said:


> Quick question...my dd, a college junior, is planning on applying next year, for the fall program right after graduation. She has a very good friend who is there now, just starting her program. Her friend has a car..mom drove them down and is flying home.  My question...is a car really helpful down there? My dd doesn't drive all that much at home. She's a very nervous driver. So, not sure if we would be comfortable with her having access to a car in such unfamiliar areas. Any advice from those of you who have been down this road?



A lot of participants in the program don't have cars.  There is complimentary bussing to/from work and to/from shopping; the mall; among other places (check the bus schedules).  She'll have to leave much earlier to get to work but will be commuting with so many others in that situation it won't feel out of the ordinary.   Our son didn't have a car his first program and none of his roommates had one either.  It was an inconvenience when it gets crowded or they don't run on time, but nothing he couldn't manage.


----------



## goofy4tink

poison ivy said:


> A lot of participants in the program don't have cars.  There is complimentary bussing to/from work and to/from shopping; the mall; among other places (check the bus schedules).  She'll have to leave much earlier to get to work but will be commuting with so many others in that situation it won't feel out of the ordinary.   Our son didn't have a car his first program and none of his roommates had one either.  It was an inconvenience when it gets crowded or they don't run on time, but nothing he couldn't manage.



Thanks all! Yes, dd is very familiar with having to leave plenty of time when using Disney transportation....  Now, fingers crossed she gets accepted. Otherwise, she may be out of luck...only gets that one shot.


----------



## mousestruck

Hi all.  My son is currently a freshman at University of Florida and is planning to apply for the DCP this year for Fall Advantage and/or next year's Spring Advantage (as a sophomore).  It has been a longstanding dream of his to work for Disney, and in fact, this was one of the reasons he chose UF - in hopes of optimizing his opportunities!  (We live in NJ.)

The UF Business School requires him to take two 4-credit UF courses on-line during the program (while also receiving 4 credits for the internship by doing a few assignments).  Naturally I am concerned about this, since he will be working full-time.  Have any of your kids successfully taken school courses during the program?  Were supervisors accommodating if he/she needed a certain window of time off to take an exam?

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## carol-lamb

mousestruck said:


> Hi all.  My son is currently a freshman at University of Florida and is planning to apply for the DCP this year for Fall Advantage and/or next year's Spring Advantage (as a sophomore).  It has been a longstanding dream of his to work for Disney, and in fact, this was one of the reasons he chose UF - in hopes of optimizing his opportunities!  (We live in NJ.)
> 
> The UF Business School requires him to take two 4-credit UF courses on-line during the program (while also receiving 4 credits for the internship by doing a few assignments).  Naturally I am concerned about this, since he will be working full-time.  Have any of your kids successfully taken school courses during the program?  Were supervisors accommodating if he/she needed a certain window of time off to take an exam?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!




My daughter was in the Spring 13 program and extended twice - so just a couple of weeks short of a whole year. She took online classes two semesters and had no problems handling them plus her work schedule. She is now seasonal and went down this past summer for four months and also took online classes the entire summer. 

I doubt she ever asked a manager for time off for an exam. I'm sure she would have given a shift away or exchanged with another cast member if she had a conflict. They do that all the time.


----------



## mousestruck

carol-lamb said:


> My daughter was in the Spring 13 program and extended twice - so just a couple of weeks short of a whole year. She took online classes two semesters and had no problems handling them plus her work schedule. She is now seasonal and went down this past summer for four months and also took online classes the entire summer.
> 
> I doubt she ever asked a manager for time off for an exam. I'm sure she would have given a shift away or exchanged with another cast member if she had a conflict. They do that all the time.



Thank you so much for sharing your daughter's experience!  I'm glad to know that your daughter found it manageable.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

DizMom11 said:


> My Daughter checks in 2/2.  I am debating leaving on 2/4 or 2/5.  Will she have no use for me after 2/4?  lol



We just moved our daughter in and I wish we had more time to stay.  We had to leave Tuesday night - since my other kids had school. 

Here was her week:

Monday: Check in at 8:45am
              She had casting directly afterwards. She finished casting at
              around 12:30pm. Then we moved her into her apartment.
Tuesday:  1pm until about 3pm was her dorm meeting.
Wednesday: Nothing
Thursday: 7am until around 2pm she had Traditions.
Friday:      Nothing
Saturday:  Nothing
Sunday:    Will be her first training class.

We truly did buy a lot of stuff at home but knew we had to buy stuff down there.  There were items that we couldn't find because they were all sold out everywhere - like bed risers, under-bed storage bins. We hit 2 Walmarts - 2 Targets plus other stores. She also found out that she needed black shoes/sneakers without any logos.  That was hard also.  We went everywhere and every store had several DCP students looking for shoes.  Finally found 2 pairs at a Famous Footwear.

Our DD stayed with us at the hotel on the night she checked in - so did her other roommates stay with their parents. But all of them stayed there Tuesday night. 

I hope that helps and I hope you daughter enjoys it.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

mousestruck said:


> Hi all.  My son is currently a freshman at University of Florida and is planning to apply for the DCP this year for Fall Advantage and/or next year's Spring Advantage (as a sophomore).  It has been a longstanding dream of his to work for Disney, and in fact, this was one of the reasons he chose UF - in hopes of optimizing his opportunities!  (We live in NJ.)
> 
> The UF Business School requires him to take two 4-credit UF courses on-line during the program (while also receiving 4 credits for the internship by doing a few assignments).  Naturally I am concerned about this, since he will be working full-time.  Have any of your kids successfully taken school courses during the program?  Were supervisors accommodating if he/she needed a certain window of time off to take an exam?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!




I took 12 hours during my CP. In the event guide you get at check-in there is a section for education where you email Disney a picture of your university schedule and you can choose a 4 hour time frame each week that you aren't scheduled ever so you can do your work. Mine was 8am-12PM on Tuesdays.

If he has to take an exam at a certain time and he's scheduled to work he will probably have to trade his shift with a coworker or give it away completely. In general managers don't have much if anything to do with scheduling other than letting you go early. However, I never had a problem with exams so I never asked. But definitely set up that block time via email. It was hard but I survived. 



goofy4tink said:


> Quick question...my dd, a college junior, is planning on applying next year, for the fall program right after graduation. She has a very good friend who is there now, just starting her program. Her friend has a car..mom drove them down and is flying home.  My question...is a car really helpful down there? My dd doesn't drive all that much at home. She's a very nervous driver. So, not sure if we would be comfortable with her having access to a car in such unfamiliar areas. Any advice from those of you who have been down this road?



I personally would take my car, I took it my first program in Fall 2013 and it was a huge blessing. I took the bus a few times thinking it wouldn't be so bad but it took about an hour extra each way just to get to work and the busses break down and are pretty unreliable. That being said a ton of CPs don't bring cars. Only 2 of us in my apartment brought ours. It's much easier to get groceries with a car. I'm a nervous driver but driving to work is a breeze and getting to Publix and Target from the apartments is super easy and hardly crowded. Disney property gets crowded at night during closing but it's mostly traffic, just avoid I4.


----------



## HopperFan

goofy4tink said:


> Quick question...my dd, a college junior, is planning on applying next year, for the fall program right after graduation. She has a very good friend who is there now, just starting her program. Her friend has a car..mom drove them down and is flying home.  My question...is a car really helpful down there? My dd doesn't drive all that much at home. She's a very nervous driver. So, not sure if we would be comfortable with her having access to a car in such unfamiliar areas. Any advice from those of you who have been down this road?



It's a tough one.  My DD is there now, has been since August with her car. She owns her car, she's is totally comfortable driving (she drove 8 hours home Christmas Eve to surprise us and drove back xmas day for work) and is almost 22.  Last semester she had a roommate from CA and now she is living with an old workmate who is from UT - no cars.  You truly do not need a car for a social life or errands there is always someone you are friends with, rooming with, working with or hanging with - with a car.  Last semester my DD drove many workmates back to their apartments each night.  She has tried the bus to her new position at EPCOT but it was too long to commute when she knew she had a car sitting there.   Her roommate is now busing to MK.  Work is the only time they might wish they had a car but it's not necessary.  She will just have to add that extra commute time to her travels.

If it's not a long drive to get it there and she would be totally comfortable driving among the tourists  I would take it.  But if not, she will be fine there are lots there with no cars.


----------



## goofy4tink

Thanks guys!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Having a car can be useful, but at the same time, it's an extra cost, and there are a LOT of bad drivers in the Orlando area.


----------



## reesecup

I have not caught up on these pages yet but will soon. 
I wanted to post my DD's experience with the program though. She was there from Aug. 11 until Jan. 5th. 
She was assigned to Sci-Fi as a greater/seater. 
Her overall experience with the program was fantastic. Her job was stressful many times (guests thinking Disney is supposed to make everything magically happen for them…..not sure if I should go into all of that but the big thing that happened was actually with one of her co-workers and Disney ended up handling it as it should have been handled), but she met the best friend she has ever had. She happened to be her roommate! She is from Indiana but the two hit it off and had the times of their lives. They now say they will be each other's maid of honor's for their weddings! It was a heart-breaking departure on their last day together which was spent at HS. 
Our DD had 4 other roommates. Unfortunately, I can't give as positive feedback on the rest but it was mainly one girl who was kind of the thorn and caused issues. And she kind of got control of the other girls. I guess because our DD and her roomie hit it off so well right in the beginning. 
They made it through though! 
The apartments were not the best (they were in Chatham) but they liked the location of Chatham. 
My dd took her car and I am SO glad she did! She was first a little scared to drive so she took the bus but soon, she realized she would much rather drive than depend on the bus and have to wait for it. It saved her so much time. Keep in mind, at certain times (Christmas and Thanksgiving weeks), they are not allowed to drive. The traffic is crazy but I was so impressed at how well she handled it (she drove us around when we went down to visit). It really taught her more defensive driving which is what I drill in her and her brother's heads all the time. 
She got sick one time and work was wonderful about it. She went to the little urgent care there…down side…it took forever to be seen. It was nothing very serious but she was told to not return to work for another full day…again, they were great about it….which she was VERY responsible -- always on time, never missed, etc. Got to meet her co-workers and I was so proud at the comments they said about her. We went her last night and so many came from out of the back …several teary eyed and begged her to extend. Makes you feel good as a parent!!
She wants to do the program again! Either that or the professional one. But she misses everything about it. It was truly the most amazing experience of her almost 21 year old life. (ha). I have a feeling she will be back. 

If anyone has questions, I'll gladly try and answer for you!


Oh, her roomie was assigned to AK -- at Restaurantosarus ---honestly, she HATED her job in the beginning. But, she stuck with it and ended up being upset about leaving her job as well. She made many good friends. There were a lot more CP's working there as opposed to my DD's work. 

And if you think your child MAY come home with some extra $$$$ for working -- think again. haha.-- between merchandise, eating, (dd and her roomie got annual passes to Universal which was well worth the money…they loved going there just for a change of pace), etc. ….there was not much left at all. I do miss those discounts!!!! We were able to get a cabin at Fort Wilderness which we LOVED. We wanted to try it since we never had before and it came up for her as a discount for one of our times there. 

Guest pass tickets ---   They get 6 and then were given one in their holiday cast member book…so we got a total of 7 days in free. The CP has to be with you to get into the park. There were debates on whether they had to stay with you in the park but she always did so that never came into play with us. 

OK….that's all I can think of at the moment…Ask away, if you wish


----------



## stitchlovestink

reesecup said:


> I have not caught up on these pages yet but will soon.
> I wanted to post my DD's experience with the program though. She was there from Aug. 11 until Jan. 5th.
> She was assigned to Sci-Fi as a greater/seater.
> Her overall experience with the program was fantastic. Her job was stressful many times (guests thinking Disney is supposed to make everything magically happen for them…..not sure if I should go into all of that but the big thing that happened was actually with one of her co-workers and Disney ended up handling it as it should have been handled), but she met the best friend she has ever had. She happened to be her roommate! She is from Indiana but the two hit it off and had the times of their lives. They now say they will be each other's maid of honor's for their weddings! It was a heart-breaking departure on their last day together which was spent at HS.
> Our DD had 4 other roommates. Unfortunately, I can't give as positive feedback on the rest but it was mainly one girl who was kind of the thorn and caused issues. And she kind of got control of the other girls. I guess because our DD and her roomie hit it off so well right in the beginning.
> They made it through though!
> The apartments were not the best (they were in Chatham) but they liked the location of Chatham.
> My dd took her car and I am SO glad she did! She was first a little scared to drive so she took the bus but soon, she realized she would much rather drive than depend on the bus and have to wait for it. It saved her so much time. Keep in mind, at certain times (Christmas and Thanksgiving weeks), they are not allowed to drive. The traffic is crazy but I was so impressed at how well she handled it (she drove us around when we went down to visit). It really taught her more defensive driving which is what I drill in her and her brother's heads all the time.
> She got sick one time and work was wonderful about it. She went to the little urgent care there…down side…it took forever to be seen. It was nothing very serious but she was told to not return to work for another full day…again, they were great about it….which she was VERY responsible -- always on time, never missed, etc. Got to meet her co-workers and I was so proud at the comments they said about her. We went her last night and so many came from out of the back …several teary eyed and begged her to extend. Makes you feel good as a parent!!
> She wants to do the program again! Either that or the professional one. But she misses everything about it. It was truly the most amazing experience of her almost 21 year old life. (ha). I have a feeling she will be back.
> 
> If anyone has questions, I'll gladly try and answer for you!
> 
> 
> Oh, her roomie was assigned to AK -- at Restaurantosarus ---honestly, she HATED her job in the beginning. But, she stuck with it and ended up being upset about leaving her job as well. She made many good friends. There were a lot more CP's working there as opposed to my DD's work.
> 
> And if you think your child MAY come home with some extra $$$$ for working -- think again. haha.-- between merchandise, eating, (dd and her roomie got annual passes to Universal which was well worth the money…they loved going there just for a change of pace), etc. ….there was not much left at all. I do miss those discounts!!!! We were able to get a cabin at Fort Wilderness which we LOVED. We wanted to try it since we never had before and it came up for her as a discount for one of our times there.
> 
> Guest pass tickets ---   They get 6 and then were given one in their holiday cast member book…so we got a total of 7 days in free. The CP has to be with you to get into the park. There were debates on whether they had to stay with you in the park but she always did so that never came into play with us.
> 
> OK….that's all I can think of at the moment…Ask away, if you wish


----------



## stitchlovestink

Rules are CMs do not have to stay with family but CMs are supposed to stay with friends. If a CM gets someone in and then leaves them and that CM's guest causes trouble in the park, that is grounds for termination.  So outside of family, one should choose their guests wisely!


----------



## reesecup

Yes, I believe that is what we were told (you would just have to stay in the same park) but it didn't matter to us because she was able to be with us the whole time! There was only one time that she was working that I wish we had gone on to EPCOT since that is where we went that night and we kind of were rushed AND it was during the Food and Wine Festival so I wish we had gone on there earlier and my husband and I been able to take a little more time.


----------



## Goofycampers

Hi all I have some questions for those that have kids in the program.  My DD has just started,  we checked her in about a week ago.  She wants our family to visit for vacation when our youngest DS gets out of school for summer break. I understand we will possibly get 3 passes (depending on our dates).  Does anyone know about room discounts? I'm not sure if we will stay on site or in a condo nearby.


----------



## dizagain

We were able to visit DD twice last year during her 7 month DCP.  In July she was able to get us a Savannah room at AKL for around $199.  We could not get a discount on a room we could afford in December so we just booked ourselves.  Your DD can check the Hub and call about available discounts.  She has passes for 6 days that get up to three people in each day.  I hope she has a wonderful time- my DD is back at school missing her Disney life!


----------



## mynameisnobody

Friends and Family discount for resorts booked through the CM are 40%. If the CM stays in the resort the discount is 50%. During specials the discounts can be higher at 50% and 60%. There are also occasionally discounted dining plans available to the CMs.


----------



## Goofycampers

Thanks for the info.  Our DD mentioned we could potentially get a 50% discount if she stays with us.  That's awesome.  We are limited as far as places though because we are a family of 5.


----------



## pigget74

So excited!  My son got the his email on Friday that he will be doing Fall Advantage.  He will arrive on May 26th.  We already have a trip planned for March. Now we get to plan for Christmas time as well.  His plan is to try and extend for the Spring as well.


----------



## phoenixphantom

Does any one know if your child gets selected as a performer of some sort, character or parade, if they make a bit more money?


----------



## pigget74

Another question for those of you who have had your child extend.  How hard is it to extend, and do they have to go through the same process all over again?


----------



## HopperFan

pigget74 said:


> Another question for those of you who have had your child extend.  How hard is it to extend, and do they have to go through the same process all over again?



DD extended as did three of her friends. They do not go through the same process as before and it was an easy process.  One opted to stay where he was, three asked for new positions. They stayed within the "job" they were trained for but moved to new locations.


----------



## Bobsmom

I know that the cp has to be with you to get into the park using their maingates, but what about leaving for a while and 're-entry? We are going back to the resort on our HS day and coming back for fantasmic, how does that work?


----------



## reesecup

What we were told was, they have to be there to let you in. They could leave the park but if you would leave the park, to get back in, you would need them with you again. This is what one of the managers told us where our daughter worked.


----------



## Bobsmom

reesecup said:


> What we were told was, they have to be there to let you in. They could leave the park but if you would leave the park, to get back in, you would need them with you again. This is what one of the managers told us where our daughter worked.



That makes sense, I was just hoping it wasn't the case. Now I guess I have to decide how badly we want to see fantasmic...


----------



## dizagain

We were there in December .......our DD had to be with us at each entry.  They checked every time!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

So excited!  Our oldest DD was just accepted into Fall Advantage and begins May 17th.  We were going to renew our APs when they expire in April, but have decided to simply buy new ones when we're able to visit in late August so we'll get another August trip out the passes before they expire.  She thinks the discount on AP vouchers is 10% - can anyone confirm?


----------



## stitchlovestink

I don't think it is that high.  And she will have to buy them at Company D. She will need to pay for them herself  meaning she can't use a credit card with your name....card will either need to be in her name or the good old option of cash.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

stitchlovestink said:


> I don't think it is that high.  And she will have to buy them at Company D. She will need to pay for them herself  meaning she can't use a credit card with your name....card will either need to be in her name or the good old option of cash.



Thanks for the info.  I was planning on transferring the $ to her Chase account, so she would be the one purchasing.

If anyone has specific % off of AP vouchers, it would be appreciated.  Trying to decide on renewing in April with the $100 discount, or buying a new AP in August and getting an August 2016 trip out of the pass before it expires.  We have 5 passes to renew or purchase so this is going to add up no matter which route we go  and we're already planning on Thanksgiving and Christmas trips in addition to the August trip.

TIA for any help!


----------



## HopperFan

DD bought regular ticket for a cousin (we had used up all her other ones and her holiday tickets were blacked out) and the discount was 10%. Everything I read says CM tickets are 10% off.   Not sure if it is the same on the AP or not.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

HopperFan said:


> DD bought regular ticket for a cousin (we had used up all her other ones and her holiday tickets were blacked out) and the discount was 10%. Everything I read says CM tickets are 10% off.   Not sure if it is the same on the AP or not.



Thanks for the info.  I appreciate it.  My daughter reached out to her FB group and they said 10%, so we'll hope that's what it is.


----------



## mickeyway

How did your children that have done the program find roommates?  My daughter is having panic attacks so worried about the whole roommate thing. She has lived at college for 4 years but always had a single room. Never had to share. She is asking for medical housing due to allergies and other issues. But she is not counting on it. 
She wants to find girls who don't party but enjoy having fun going to parks, the beach doing crafts and sports.
Any help would be great!


----------



## HopperFan

mickeyway said:


> How did your children that have done the program find roommates?  My daughter is having panic attacks so worried about the whole roommate thing. She has lived at college for 4 years but always had a single room. Never had to share. She is asking for medical housing due to allergies and other issues. But she is not counting on it.
> She wants to find girls who don't party but enjoy having fun going to parks, the beach doing crafts and sports.
> Any help would be great!



DD had never shared a room and not a bathroom since she was 12.  Her college housing was private room and bath within 4 bedroom apartments with her last year her having her own one bedroom apartment ... so I understand your DD concern with the roommate thing.  DD went through a year of bad roommates and a year of rooming with friends that wasn't great.  She was going to get her own apt in Orlando but realized she would miss out on the DCP whole experience and meeting people.

DD found her roommates for her first round via the Facebook group.  They filled out a like/dislike sheet and talked back and forth to each other.  Her group was all 21 and over.  DD had strict expectations regarding cleanliness and partying in the apartment.  First she and one girl found each other, talked on FB and decided they would share a bedroom, then they began talking to others to find two more. They at least were okay with each other.  Her roomie found another girl.  Then they kept talking and then that girl found her roomie.  Once they were good they all texted each other to get to know each other (and facebook friends help you see each other) and got down details about which housing they wanted, who was bringing what.  Once it was time to put in for housing they had decided one person who was available would set up and rest follow.  Once at Disney my DD drove and picked them all up at their hotels so they could check in together.  Initially they did everything together until they all got to be friends with their work people.  The other three still did a lot because they worked days but DD worked nights and her friends became her work friends.  Slowly she grew apart from them.

She extended (new job new park) and so did one of her work friends so they put in to room together with strangers. Put in for large apartment but got a 2 bedroom again.  Both those roommates have already termed or moved out so they got a new set of internationals.  Honestly she spends little time at the apartment.  It's truly for sleeping, showering and cooking a meal to save for lunches.  She works 5 days a week and has made sure to enjoy everything she can on her off time or hours before she starts work.  She went with a bucket list and slowly checking things off.   She went out with work folks for breakfast today and then her & roomie went to the Magic Kingdom.

I would have her join the Facebook group just to start reading (don't let the whiners and Debbie Downers get her down - my DD got aggravated but then just learned to ignore them) and then if she gets comfortable she can join in on some of the roommate hunt.  I think her goal should be at least her bedroom roommate since you have to share space and personal area.  Otherwise don't let her worry about the roommates - so many seem to find that their friends end up being your workmates as you spend the most time with them.  It has been an amazing experience and my DD who is very private and never shared has done just fine since last August.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

mickeyway said:


> How did your children that have done the program find roommates?  My daughter is having panic attacks so worried about the whole roommate thing. She has lived at college for 4 years but always had a single room. Never had to share. She is asking for medical housing due to allergies and other issues. But she is not counting on it.
> She wants to find girls who don't party but enjoy having fun going to parks, the beach doing crafts and sports.
> Any help would be great!



My DD used Facebook also.  There are is a questionnaire that asked Do you like to Party? Do you drink? etc.  My DD picked girls that said the only partying they do is to watch Disney movies with friends.  She picked a roommate and then 4 others.  They all messaged each other for a while before they decided to room together.  Well they moved in Jan 19th and are still great friends.  They all get along great.  My DD has the craziest hours so she doesn't see them all together but when they are off - they go to the parks. My DD would show us the questionnaires - the kids are honest. My daughter just extended and so did some of her friends - she is looking to stay roommates with them.  My daughters best friend is in the DCP too - but they couldn't room together because they had different dates.  She found her friends on Facebook too and they get along great too.   Your daughter will do great.


----------



## mickeyway

I found that my daughter join a facebook group and found two girls who are rooming together and she can room with them as a third. She now needs to find someone to share her room with.  She is very nervous.  She is an RA at campus and has seen her share of roommate horror shows. She is excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Dizzyworld

My DD is heading in June to do the FA with DCP. From fellow parents whose DDs/DSs have done the program, what did they really get out of the program. Did the experience really do anything for them after college? Just curious. We know there are positives like working for a Fortune 500 company, personal growth, networking, but what else am I missing? My DDs advisor thinks it is a waste of time, and that she shouldn't go. (She's going.) Anything she could say to the advisor?


----------



## dizagain

My DD completed FA last year.......an amazing experience.  She is still in college so we don't know the long-range benefits, but the personal growth experience was enough.  She attends school 5 hours away from home so she already knew how to deal with that, but she grew up so much and became more confident.  She's in a small, rigorous honors program at her university and her advisors teased her about it A LOT.  They did not discourage her, however, and one even took her to dinner while she was down on vacation.  EVERYONE she talks to is interested and I'm sure having this will help her be remembered after interviews.  For us it was all about the life experience, though.


----------



## Dizzyworld

dizagain said:


> My DD completed FA last year.......an amazing experience.  She is still in college so we don't know the long-range benefits, but the personal growth experience was enough.  She attends school 5 hours away from home so she already knew how to deal with that, but she grew up so much and became more confident.  She's in a small, rigorous honors program at her university and her advisors teased her about it A LOT.  They did not discourage her, however, and one even took her to dinner while she was down on vacation.  EVERYONE she talks to is interested and I'm sure having this will help her be remembered after interviews.  For us it was all about the life experience, though.



Since she lives at home while going to college, we are hoping for the same things in personal growth in addition to learning how to handle money a little better. 

Can they live off the money they make during this program for food and fun? I know we'll end up giving her some money but I want her to learn how to budget a little.


----------



## HopperFan

Dizzyworld said:


> Since she lives at home while going to college, we are hoping for the same things in personal growth in addition to learning how to handle money a little better.
> 
> Can they live off the money they make during this program for food and fun? I know we'll end up giving her some money but I want her to learn how to budget a little.



Absolutely.  My DD has been there since August and has 6 weeks left. She has decided to work less and enjoy the remainder of her time off in the parks.  She said she has to work 2 days to cover the rent they take out of her paycheck and one day to cover her groceries and gas.  The other days are her play money (eating out, shopping, other fun not doing a Disney or Universal park). 

When she has asked for time off - she took off a week because her BF came to visit - she picked up extra shifts the week before and after to make up for the money loss.  So extra shifts can help if she is running low or looking to spend on something special.


----------



## dizagain

My DD had plenty of money and even came home with a small amount.  She worked between 30 and 45 hours a week.  She also took a whole week off with us and several other shorter visits with friends.  I will say that alcohol wasn't something she was into and I've heard partiers often seem to go through money faster.  We did not give her any money but sent $50 Disney gift cards and care packages sometimes and bought a plane ticket for a weekend visit home.  She had plenty of money for fun Disney dining and Universal visits, etc.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Dizzyworld said:


> My DD is heading in June to do the FA with DCP. From fellow parents whose DDs/DSs have done the program, what did they really get out of the program. Did the experience really do anything for them after college? Just curious. We know there are positives like working for a Fortune 500 company, personal growth, networking, but what else am I missing? My DDs advisor thinks it is a waste of time, and that she shouldn't go. (She's going.) Anything she could say to the advisor?



My DD is currently there - she too is in a vigorous Honors program at her college and her advisors thought it was a great idea.  The head of the business school said that having working for Disney on her resume will be priceless.  Companies know the Disney training and Disney's high expectations of their employees.  We won't know this for sure until she graduates but she is definitely learning how to juggle a full time job and school work - she is still a full time student.  She absolutely loves it.


----------



## Boopuff

mickeyway said:


> How did your children that have done the program find roommates?  My daughter is having panic attacks so worried about the whole roommate thing. She has lived at college for 4 years but always had a single room. Never had to share. She is asking for medical housing due to allergies and other issues. But she is not counting on it.
> She wants to find girls who don't party but enjoy having fun going to parks, the beach doing crafts and sports.
> Any help would be great!



My DD just got accepted for Fall '15 so excited!  She's been scouring the FB groups for roommates.  She's joined several (over 21, Greek - as in sorority member and the Fall 15 group)  She's had good luck with the Greek group - and has found a mix of 3 girls from the Fall 15 group and 3 from the Greek group.  They've chatted daily and have lots of plans.  They have discussed everything from parties, cleanliness, chores, decorating. It did take awhile for my DD to find this group I'm hopeful  it will work. I"m sure your DD will find a nice roomie!  Good luck to her!


----------



## Boopuff

Question:  Do they give the DCP kids magic bands? or can they buy them and link their passes etc.?


----------



## erinerin

Boopuff said:


> Question:  Do they give the DCP kids magic bands? or can they buy them and link their passes etc.?



They can buy them if they want one and link their pass to it.  Their merchandise discount will apply to the purchase of a magic band, so it's really not that pricey if they want one or more than one if they choose to collect them.


----------



## 1pixiemom

Bobsmom said:


> I know that the cp has to be with you to get into the park using their maingates, but what about leaving for a while and 're-entry? We are going back to the resort on our HS day and coming back for fantasmic, how does that work?



the pass used to get you in will be linked to your magic band and you can reenter or park hop without your child


----------



## 1pixiemom

I have a question, it was rumored when my son left the cp program in Jan that Disney was going to do away with the cp's friends and family passes, my son is headed back in March for another stint and I was wondering if anyone knows if this is true or not??? Hope not since I already booked my flights for Sept


----------



## Traveliz

1pixiemom said:


> I have a question, it was rumored when my son left the cp program in Jan that Disney was going to do away with the cp's friends and family passes, my son is headed back in March for another stint and I was wondering if anyone knows if this is true or not??? Hope not since I already booked my flights for Sept



I have never heard that rumor. My daughter is in attractions and works with lots of CPs, my nephew is one now and his sister was one in the fall and none of them have heard this.

Liz


----------



## Dizzyworld

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> My DD is currently there - she too is in a vigorous Honors program at her college and her advisors thought it was a great idea.  The head of the business school said that having working for Disney on her resume will be priceless.  Companies know the Disney training and Disney's high expectations of their employees.  We won't know this for sure until she graduates but she is definitely learning how to juggle a full time job and school work - she is still a full time student.  She absolutely loves it.



Thanks for the reply. It helps.


----------



## Dizzyworld

dizagain said:


> My DD had plenty of money and even came home with a small amount.  She worked between 30 and 45 hours a week.  She also took a whole week off with us and several other shorter visits with friends.  I will say that alcohol wasn't something she was into and I've heard partiers often seem to go through money faster.  We did not give her any money but sent $50 Disney gift cards and care packages sometimes and bought a plane ticket for a weekend visit home.  She had plenty of money for fun Disney dining and Universal visits, etc.



thanks for the reply.  It helps.


----------



## mickeyway

Can you change roommates after you move in if things don't work out?  What if your roommates are just a wrong fit ?


----------



## pigget74

Referring to 1pixiwmom--added since the quote did not work---

This is the first I have read of this.  Everyone has always said the person has to be with you.  Is this more like your mileage may vary type thing...all depending who is working?


----------



## dpswift

Does anyone whose son or daughter has been in the program recently know what is currently in the apartment ( I know this can vary by who was last in there).  Are there typically microwaves, toasters, kuerigs, pots and pans etc.  We are trying to figure out what we need to bring or buy.

Also how close are they to the Super Target.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

mickeyway said:


> Can you change roommates after you move in if things don't work out?  What if your roommates are just a wrong fit ?



I did hear that you can change roommates.  But I will say unless the roommates are in the same job there are chances that they won't even spend a lot of time together.  My DD gets home when her roommate is getting up to go to work - my DD works in MK and her roommate works in EPCOT.  They get along great but just don't see each other. I hope that helps.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dpswift said:


> Does anyone whose son or daughter has been in the program recently know what is currently in the apartment ( I know this can vary by who was last in there).  Are there typically microwaves, toasters, kuerigs, pots and pans etc.  We are trying to figure out what we need to bring or buy.
> 
> Also how close are they to the Super Target.



No toasters or no Keurigs. In my DDs apartment there were
pots and pans
dishes
utensils
spatulas
glasses
mugs
baking sheets
Dining room table with 6 chairs
in the bathroom there were shower curtains - although we brought our own.

The girls in her apartment each brought something.  They supplied a coffee pot, tea pot, toaster, slow cooker, place mats, vacuum, a computer router and a TV.

There are two Walmarts not that far - also a Target but I will say depending on when you move in - these stores were very picked over.  We needed bed risers and couldn't find them anywhere.  We weren't sure if she would need them so we didn't bring them.  She ended up buying them off someone who was leaving. 

I hope that helps.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## dpswift

I had not even thought about bed risers.  What about a fan?  I think one of the girls she is hoping to room with had a crockpot.  We will most likely bring a kuereg.   Do you think the dishes and pots and pans will most likely be ok.   I envision our car being quite full.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dpswift said:


> I had not even thought about bed risers.  What about a fan?  I think one of the girls she is hoping to room with had a crockpot.  We will most likely bring a kuereg.   Do you think the dishes and pots and pans will most likely be ok.   I envision our car being quite full.



Yes the pots and pans are fine - they did not buy any. Her roommate bought a fan.  Our car was so full - we barely fit.  We are going down soon so we will bring some stuff home - like her winter clothes - so we are not that crowded in August when we pick her up.


----------



## dpswift

Another question.  DD has an arrival time between 9am and 11am on checkin day.   What should we do about breakfast.  We are staying at POP and I was thinking of Grand Floridian Cafe.  Now I am second guessing because I believe it is in the opposite direction.  Do they have food there? I figure that we should plan on eating breakfast becuase it will likely be a busy day.  Any ideas?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dpswift said:


> Another question.  DD has an arrival time between 9am and 11am on checkin day.   What should we do about breakfast.  We are staying at POP and I was thinking of Grand Floridian Cafe.  Now I am second guessing because I believe it is in the opposite direction.  Do they have food there? I figure that we should plan on eating breakfast becuase it will likely be a busy day.  Any ideas?



There is no food there - just coffee.  I would eat before - with our DD - when she went to check in - she had casting directly after so we didn't see her for hours.  Her check in time was 9am - she didn't finish casting until around 12:30pm.  Not everyone gets casting right after so you won't know until she checks in.  Also parents do not go with her to check in - there is a waiting area for parents.  We waited until she was done with check in - once she had casting we just went back to the hotel to wait to move her in.  The move in and cleaning then took hours.  Her room was not cleaned when we got there.  The bathroom was a mess.  We scrubbed for hours.


----------



## dpswift

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> There is no food there - just coffee.  I would eat before - with our DD - when she went to check in - she had casting directly after so we didn't see her for hours.  Her check in time was 9am - she didn't finish casting until around 12:30pm.  Not everyone gets casting right after so you won't know until she checks in.  Also parents do not go with her to check in - there is a waiting area for parents.  We waited until she was done with check in - once she had casting we just went back to the hotel to wait to move her in.  The move in and cleaning then took hours.  Her room was not cleaned when we got there.  The bathroom was a mess.  We scrubbed for hours.



Thank you for the warning about the mess.  I certainly do not expect maid service but the room should be clean at check in,  Maybe they should ask for a deposit.

Anyway DH suggested that we drop her at check in and then pick her up when she was ready.  It is kind of a tough couple of days we want her out meeting people, yet need to include her in our plans in case she has a lot of free time.  I have heard the first 2 days can be slow.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dpswift said:


> Thank you for the warning about the mess.  I certainly do not expect maid service but the room should be clean at check in,  Maybe they should ask for a deposit.
> 
> Anyway DH suggested that we drop her at check in and then pick her up when she was ready.  It is kind of a tough couple of days we want her out meeting people, yet need to include her in our plans in case she has a lot of free time.  I have heard the first 2 days can be slow.



That is exactly what happened to my daughter.  She did have a lot of free time.  She had 5 other roommates and they all had their families there moving them in.  She and her roommate in her room didn't stay there the first night.  All the girls were with their families.  She did stay the second night.  She didn't have anything to attend for 2 days - and didn't get her main gate pass until Thursday.  She got to spend time getting to know her roommates - they just went to Downtown Disney and the hotels. 

Believe me I didn't expect maid service but the bathroom was gross.  So many little things left all over, bobby pins, q-tips - some clean and some dirty, make-up pads, razors, band aids, etc.  Plus hair and dirt everywhere.  My DH went out to buy tilex with bleach.  I spent about 2 hours in the bathroom alone.  We had all of our kids and one of my DDs best friend with us and it still took us 6 hours to clean and get her moved in.  We cleaned everything. It looked great when we left.  Their first room check, they got a white glove.  We will make sure to clean it when we move her out.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> That is exactly what happened to my daughter.  She did have a lot of free time.  She had 5 other roommates and they all had their families there moving them in.  She and her roommate in her room didn't stay there the first night.  All the girls were with their families.  She did stay the second night.  She didn't have anything to attend for 2 days - and didn't get her main gate pass until Thursday.  She got to spend time getting to know her roommates - they just went to Downtown Disney and the hotels.
> 
> Believe me I didn't expect maid service but the bathroom was gross.  So many little things left all over, bobby pins, q-tips - some clean and some dirty, make-up pads, razors, band aids, etc.  Plus hair and dirt everywhere.  My DH went out to buy tilex with bleach.  I spent about 2 hours in the bathroom alone.  We had all of our kids and one of my DDs best friend with us and it still took us 6 hours to clean and get her moved in.  We cleaned everything. It looked great when we left.  Their first room check, they got a white glove.  We will make sure to clean it when we move her out.



I hope my DD is moving into your daughter's apartment in May .  

Unfortunately we cannot be with DD when she moves in as we have school schedules for her 3 younger siblings to contend with and we'll be there about a month before she moves in.  I'll be sure to pack plenty of cleaning supplies and some rubber gloves.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

1pixiemom said:


> the pass used to get you in will be linked to your magic band and you can reenter or park hop without your child





pigget74 said:


> Referring to 1pixiwmom--added since the quote did not work---
> 
> This is the first I have read of this.  Everyone has always said the person has to be with you.  Is this more like your mileage may vary type thing...all depending who is working?



Your first park of the day, your Cast Member will need to be with you.  For guests who are NOT immediate family (parents, children, siblings), your Cast Member needs to stay with you for the entire duration of your time in the park.  However, for parties that have at least one immediate family member of the CM, the CM does not need to remain with them.  The guest pass they use to get you in can NOT be linked to a Magic Band, but you will be able to use the pass to park hop (subject to blackout days), and if an immediate family member of the CM is among the group of guests, the CM does not need to be with you at the second/third/fourth park.


----------



## 1pixiemom

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Your first park of the day, your Cast Member will need to be with you.  For guests who are NOT immediate family (parents, children, siblings), your Cast Member needs to stay with you for the entire duration of your time in the park.  However, for parties that have at least one immediate family member of the CM, the CM does not need to remain with them.  The guest pass they use to get you in can NOT be linked to a Magic Band, but you will be able to use the pass to park hop (subject to blackout days), and if an immediate family member of the CM is among the group of guests, the CM does not need to be with you at the second/third/fourth park.



When I was there this past septemeber I got in with my son and his maingate and then they had me tap my magic band, I then used it to park hop for that day without my son


----------



## ThatGuyOnce

My DD is doing the Culinary Program June-November '15. We're not sure where to start. She's probably flying down by herself. I'm sure she can't pack everything in one suitcase. Does anybody ship bedding down to Disney, or does it make better sense to get the bulky items at Target or Walmart? Do parents usually come down to move their kids into the apartments? A drive from Connecticut to Florida isn't really practical.


----------



## erinerin

ThatGuyOnce said:


> My DD is doing the Culinary Program June-November '15. We're not sure where to start. She's probably flying down by herself. I'm sure she can't pack everything in one suitcase. Does anybody ship bedding down to Disney, or does it make better sense to get the bulky items at Target or Walmart? Do parents usually come down to move their kids into the apartments? A drive from Connecticut to Florida isn't really practical.



Have her fly Southwest, they give 2 checked bags for free.  Most people that fly end up buying most of that bulky stuff once they get there.  Some people will pack it but then end up having less room to pack clothes and other stuff.  Get some space bags, they really help in being able to get the most stuff into your checked luggage.

Quite a few parents tag along for checkin and a few will even stay a day or two more.  It's really up to you if you want to go or not, some parents feel more at ease if they get to see where their kids are going to be living, especially if it's their first time living that far from home.  If you fly with her she could bring extra stuff in your checked bags that she might not have space to pack otherwise, so that would be a plus.  And if you rented a car it would definitely make the first shopping trip to get everything for the apartment easier (bulky stuff that couldn't be packed - hangers, laundry baskets, bedding, whatever else she needs plus the first major grocery trip).  There's a good chance that at least one of her roommates would have car or she could maybe get a ride with someone else, but having to do that first big shopping trip on the buses tends to be a bit of a pain.


----------



## dizagain

I agree with the above......that is what we did.  I flew down with mine- Southwest with two checked bags and we each carried a duffel.  I rented a car and we were able to spend $200 at Wal-Mart getting the necessities and stocking up on food.  There were 4 girls out of 8 with cars in her apartment so it would have worked out, I guess , if I wasn't there.  

My DD packed sheets and a heavy fleece blanket but we bought pillows, a mattress pad, towels, etc there. The space saver bags seem to work but we didn't use them.....

I'm very glad I went!


----------



## HopperFan

ThatGuyOnce said:


> My DD is doing the Culinary Program June-November '15. We're not sure where to start. She's probably flying down by herself. I'm sure she can't pack everything in one suitcase. Does anybody ship bedding down to Disney, or does it make better sense to get the bulky items at Target or Walmart? Do parents usually come down to move their kids into the apartments? A drive from Connecticut to Florida isn't really practical.



My DD had no intentions of letting us go. She was driving on her own. She had "met" her roommates on facebook.  We ended up planning a week at the beach in S FL and she decided she wanted to go with us. So to save on taking two cars we squeezed in hers and booked flights for us home from Orlando.  We booked CSR for Sat-Wed (her check in was Monday) and plans made for DH to work in Orlando office while I took DS to the parks.  

All of DD's roommates families had also come to Orlando to combine it with a vacation.  None of the parents went to check-in or to help them move in.  DD drove to each girl's hotel, picked them up. They went to check-in, got their keys and started their move in process.  They didn't all have the same schedule that week but they did do a big shopping trip together for the basics.  One roommate had no car and her roommate this semester has no car.  You meet friends fast (half hers have had no car) and there is always a ride to go get what you need.  She will be fine going on her own if that is your plan and there will be plenty doing the same exact thing.  If it were me and that far away I'd rather visit later once she is settled and can take a couple days and go to the parks with us.


----------



## dpswift

DH and I are planning on driving down with DD.  We live in central New York, and I am not comfortable with her driving that far alone.  We are planning on dropping her of at check in and meeting back up with her after to help her move in.  After seeing the apartment we will buy what is needed, drop her off and head back to the hotel.  We are arriving Saturday and flying back Wednesday.


----------



## poison ivy

We drove our son down for his first CP and but he wanted his truck the second time around so we packed it up and took the Autotrain down with him and flew back. 

We were one of 2 sets of parents his first program and the only parents this last time.
Arriving solo seemed  to be more common with the males.  He also happened to be the only one with a vehicle. 

We did help him move in.


----------



## ThatGuyOnce

Thanks! Good advice on Southwest. It looks like my wife wants to fly down with her to get her settled in. I get some travel discounts through work, so I'm checking for the best hotel & car rates.


----------



## ThatGuyOnce

Next question. DW does not want to rent a car. What's the taxi situation like getting them from the hotel to check-in, and DW back to the hotey? Are parents allowed on the shuttle buses with CPs? How much of a hassle is it to do the initial shopping by bus?

As far as hotel goes (because I don't want to read all 127 pages in this thread), Holiday Inn,  Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, or B Resort? I probably want to spoil DW a bit because she's taking one for the team.


----------



## SingingMom

poison ivy said:


> We drove our son down for his first CP and but he wanted his truck the second time around so we packed it up and took the Autotrain down with him and flew back.
> 
> We were one of 2 sets of parents his first program and the only parents this last time.
> Arriving solo seemed  to be more common with the males.  He also happened to be the only one with a vehicle.
> 
> We did help him move in.



How did you like the Autotrain?  We are from the Northeast, so we are taking the Autotrain with DD, staying a week and flying home. We can help her move in and make a few supply runs. Then she'll have her car and we can see her if she's free or have a few days vacation on our own.  I'm hoping we don't mind the train ride!  Lol


----------



## erinerin

ThatGuyOnce said:


> Next question. DW does not want to rent a car. What's the taxi situation like getting them from the hotel to check-in, and DW back to the hotey? Are parents allowed on the shuttle buses with CPs? How much of a hassle is it to do the initial shopping by bus?
> 
> As far as hotel goes (because I don't want to read all 127 pages in this thread), Holiday Inn,  Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, or B Resort? I probably want to spoil DW a bit because she's taking one for the team.



There's a hotel (I think it's Holiday Inn) that's practically right across the street from Vista Way (checkin location), so they could walk to check in together and not worry about a taxi.  A lot of people stay there the night before.  Some others opt to stay at a Disney Resort before checkin so that they can take the free Magical Express from the airport to the hotel and Magical Express takes care of your checked luggage for you.  Then they get a ride from someone else that's checking in or they take a taxi or Uber.

Parents are not allowed on the CP busses, so if she ends up living in Chatham, Patterson, or Commons your wife would have to find some other way there.  Shopping won't be too bad if your daughter ends up with a roommate that has a car, but if she ends up having to ride the bus it could be a hassle.  Walmart gets super busy on checkin days and the bus that goes to Walmart gets packed.  It's doable, many people have done it before on the bus, but it makes the shopping trip take a lot longer and she may not be able to buy as much since she'll have to be able carry everything herself.  I think you said your daughter was Culinary Program, and I believe their check in dates are a bit smaller in terms of the number of people checking in compared to the normal College Program check in days, so it might not be as big of an issue.  Some people will splurge for a taxi or Uber to get the first shopping trip out of the way.  It's definitely doable without a car if she's not going to have access to one, it's just more convenient if she can find someone (roommate or friend) that has one.


----------



## 1pixiemom

I didnt go with my son when he went, he drove from MI to Orlando on his own. He fit everything he needed in his car! I wont be going with him this time around either he is 22 and doesnt need his mommy helping him... I will be going to visit him a few months in like last time


----------



## poison ivy

SingingMom said:


> How did you like the Autotrain?  We are from the Northeast, so we are taking the Autotrain with DD, staying a week and flying home. We can help her move in and make a few supply runs. Then she'll have her car and we can see her if she's free or have a few days vacation on our own.  I'm hoping we don't mind the train ride!  Lol



We loved it.  It was our first time taking it and we had no idea what to expect.  If you click on the "Autotrain to College Program" link  in my signature you'll find a ton of photos on the train portion of our journey. 

We didn't get to really spend anytime with our son once he checked in but we had a great time vacationing on our own. 
Best of luck to your daughter.


----------



## dpswift

poison ivy said:


> We drove our son down for his first CP and but he wanted his truck the second time around so we packed it up and took the Autotrain down with him and flew back.
> 
> We were one of 2 sets of parents his first program and the only parents this last time.
> Arriving solo seemed  to be more common with the males.  He also happened to be the only one with a vehicle.
> 
> We did help him move in.



I read the first few pages of your trip report and am enjoying it.  I had read the Star Wars breakfast part earlier to get an idea of what the menu will be.

Thank you for the information about the majority of parents not being there for checkin.  Our plan is to drop DD off and go shop until she is ready to move in.


----------



## Deb & Bill

1pixiemom said:


> I didnt go with my son when he went, he drove from MI to Orlando on his own. He fit everything he needed in his car! I wont be going with him this time around either he is 22 and doesnt need his mommy helping him... I will be going to visit him a few months in like last time


Our son won't need us either.  He didn't need us last year when he drove to Massachusetts for a summer internship.  He's graduating in May, heading to Orlando a few days later to start his internship for the summer at Disney.


----------



## Dizzyworld

poison ivy said:


> We loved it.  It was our first time taking it and we had no idea what to expect.  If you click on the "Autotrain to College Program" link  in my signature you'll find a ton of photos on the train portion of our journey.
> 
> We didn't get to really spend anytime with our son once he checked in but we had a great time vacationing on our own.
> Best of luck to your daughter.



I loved your auto train report with pictures. It was very helpful. My DH is doing the auto train with our DD in June. I might be the person doing the return trip with her in Jan. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## mickeyway

Can they bring a trunk like a one would have for college for added storage?  My daughter always had a trunk at college she kept under the bed locked with important stuff.


----------



## erinerin

mickeyway said:


> Can they bring a trunk like a one would have for college for added storage?  My daughter always had a trunk at college she kept under the bed locked with important stuff.



She can bring it but if she wants to keep it under her bed she'll probably need to buy bed risers.


----------



## Boopuff

Just curious about the hotel discount offered to parents of DCP kids.  I understand that the discount is 40-50% but that can vary depending upon the time of year.  I have reservations made for this Oct. and I'm hoping my daughter can apply her discount. Can anyone verify this? Thanks


----------



## HopperFan

Boopuff said:


> Just curious about the hotel discount offered to parents of DCP kids.  I understand that the discount is 40-50% but that can vary depending upon the time of year.  I have reservations made for this Oct. and I'm hoping my daughter can apply her discount. Can anyone verify this? Thanks



It's not a given at all resorts so not like they can apply a discount.  She will have to check the HUB or call the reservation number they give her and find out what is available for your dates.   My DD has been there since August and I never used it because the dates I was going, there would be maybe 2 or 3 options available and they were always the nice deluxe rooms. While the rate was good it was still way more than I wanted to spend.  She was able to use for herself once at CSR early fall and got a decent rate in the Business Class rooms.  Was my biggest disappointment because I knew I would be going down several times.


----------



## Boopuff

Thanks for the insight. I'm booked at the Poly so maybe I'll get lucky with the discount!


----------



## HopperFan

Boopuff said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm booked at the Poly so maybe I'll get lucky with the discount!



That is good, you'll have a better chance or at least you are already in deluxe mode. I would give her everything she needs to know to book.  Have her call randomly and having that info she can book immediately without getting the info from you.  We were trying to book later this month, she came up with a great deal, called us, I said yes, she called back and already gone in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## mickeyway

Can she keep it in the room not under the bed?  Her dorm room is the size of a broom closet so there was no where else it could go.  the bed had adjustments for height on the frame. I am assuming that the beds at Disney do not have these adjustments.


----------



## jenniy122

The rooms here don't have any space really, and a trunk wouldn't fit under the beds even with risers (I had a trunk in my old apartments, and have my bed on risers here. My regular size suitcase barely squeezes under the bed). There are lockers in the closets if you're worried about her needing to lock things up.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Are any linens provided or do you need to bring your own?  Are the beds real twin sized or extra long twin?


----------



## dpswift

Deb & Bill said:


> Are any linens provided or do you need to bring your own?  Are the beds real twin sized or extra long twin?



From what I have heard you need to bring you own bedding there are some kitchen towels provided but DD wants to bring her own.  I believe that on a differant thread Hopper fan said the beds were twin and to bring a mattress cover.  I hope they are regular twins because that is the size matress cover I bought.


----------



## leeg229

dpswift said:


> From what I have heard you need to bring you own bedding there are some kitchen towels provided but DD wants to bring her own.  I believe that on a differant thread Hopper fan said the beds were twin and to bring a mattress cover.  I hope they are regular twins because that is the size matress cover I bought.



The beds are (barely) regular twin size and I'd HIGHLY recommend a mattress pad because the beds are really uncomfortable.


----------



## mickeyway

jenniy122 said:


> The rooms here don't have any space really, and a trunk wouldn't fit under the beds even with risers (I had a trunk in my old apartments, and have my bed on risers here. My regular size suitcase barely squeezes under the bed). There are lockers in the closets if you're worried about her needing to lock things up.


Wow so the beds are very close to the floor?  I bought bed risers this weekend cheap and was thinking about getting here those plastic containers to put under her bed to store somethings like dry goods ( poptarts, cereal boxes, easy mac and cheese)


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dpswift said:


> From what I have heard you need to bring you own bedding there are some kitchen towels provided but DD wants to bring her own.  I believe that on a differant thread Hopper fan said the beds were twin and to bring a mattress cover.  I hope they are regular twins because that is the size matress cover I bought.



They are regular twins.  Not very firm.  We brought a nice mattress pad.  They only provide items for the kitchen and a shower curtain for a bathroom.  Nothing else.


----------



## pigget74

I hate to see they are not XLTwins.  We were going to box his dorm bedding up to take with him to the CP, but of course it is all for xl twin.  Now we have to go shopping...at least we know now and not when we arrive.


----------



## HopperFan

Twins. DD took a mattress incasement to keep bugs and bodily stuff away from here which was put to the test when their apt this semester got bed bugs. Her roommate got bit up, she did not.  She also took a very padded mattress pad to make it more comfy. And her linens.

She also took bed risers last semester and the beds were so heavy they cracked and crushed them.  They might work for you but they might not.


----------



## HopperFan

Here is what should be provided:  http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/onboarding/fl/housing/amenities/


----------



## Deb & Bill

dpswift said:


> From what I have heard you need to bring you own bedding there are some kitchen towels provided but DD wants to bring her own.  I believe that on a differant thread Hopper fan said the beds were twin and to bring a mattress cover.  I hope they are regular twins because that is the size matress cover I bought.


Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

leeg229 said:


> The beds are (barely) regular twin size and I'd HIGHLY recommend a mattress pad because the beds are really uncomfortable.


Thanks.  We have one from his first dorm room that is nice and cushiony.


----------



## Deb & Bill

HopperFan said:


> Here is what should be provided:  http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/onboarding/fl/housing/amenities/


Excellent.  Thanks.


----------



## mickeyway

OK are the rooms carpeted or tile or combination?  
Can they bring appliances like a toaster, waffle maker sandwich press?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

pigget74 said:


> I hate to see they are not XLTwins.  We were going to box his dorm bedding up to take with him to the CP, but of course it is all for xl twin.  Now we have to go shopping...at least we know now and not when we arrive.



My daughter is bringing her XLT dorm bedding and will simply tuck the sheets under a bit.  No need to buy all new bedding IMO.


----------



## HopperFan

mickeyway said:


> OK are the rooms carpeted or tile or combination?
> Can they bring appliances like a toaster, waffle maker sandwich press?



Depends on apartments.  DD was in Commons in fall, all carpet except kitchen, bath and laundry room.  She is in Vista Way this semester, only the bedrooms have carpet and the living space has "wood".

Yes you can bring all the appliances you want.  Her and fall roommates coordinated so no duplicates. They had a variety including a Keurig   DD took vacuum cleaner too.  Also if they are a tv person, they need to take. She didn't fall because others had, spring she has a small one in her bedroom.


----------



## dpswift

HopperFan said:


> Depends on apartments.  DD was in Commons in fall, all carpet except kitchen, bath and laundry room.  She is in Vista Way this semester, only the bedrooms have carpet and the living space has "wood".
> 
> Yes you can bring all the appliances you want.  Her and fall roommates coordinated so no duplicates. They had a variety including a Keurig   DD took vacuum cleaner too.  Also if they are a tv person, they need to take. She didn't fall because others had, spring she has a small one in her bedroom.



DD and her roommates are hoping for the Commons as well.  She has a Keurig and another roommate has a crockpot DD is also thing about getting a toaster.  I bought her an expensive mattress and pillow covers.  We will most likely get her a mattress pad and  bedding when we get there.


----------



## Daniel V

ro80 said:


> Updating**Since there is not officially a thread for parents of CP participants, here goes.  This unofficial thread will hopefully be a guide for us as parents to have access to as accurate information as possible with areas we're not so familiar with and to ask questions to those who are more knowledgeable having been through this experience before.  We could really learn a great deal about how the program runs, what to expect, and maybe even give a little support to each of us as we go through this experience together.  I for one am going to miss my daughter terribly and although I know this is the experience of a lifetime for her, it's going to be a huge adjustment for us as a family having her so far away and not seeing her every day as it will for all who's son or daughter is also participating.
> 
> Below there are already a few posts with great information.  Remember, no question is a "dumb" question.  If it's something you need to know, just ask or if you have some info you may think will be helpful to someone else, pass it along.  Someone is bound to have an answer to your question.  I'm looking forward to learning all I can!!
> 
> Rebecca


Hi Rebecca...we live in the northeast and our son is heading down to Fla for an engineering internship. There is evidently no where to house him right now. He is heading down in May. From what I understand Disney will supply him accomodations for 2 weeks but then he is on his own. My question....does anyone know where I can find him reasonably priced accomodations in the WDW area or are there any engineering interns in the same boat? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Daniel


----------



## dpswift

Another question.  As I see our car trunk getting fuller and fuller and thinking about the number of CP's that fly in  Is there a bulletin board of things listed for sale or do you have to get lucky and meet someone who is leaving in the next few weeks?  DD has packed a Kuerig and a crock pot.  However I know there are a few other things that she would use  and would actually save her food money.  I am sure that there are lots of things that are like new that cannot be transported home.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Daniel V said:


> Hi Rebecca...we live in the northeast and our son is heading down to Fla for an engineering internship. There is evidently no where to house him right now. He is heading down in May. From what I understand Disney will supply him accomodations for 2 weeks but then he is on his own. My question....does anyone know where I can find him reasonably priced accomodations in the WDW area or are there any engineering interns in the same boat? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Daniel


My son is also an intern for the summer.  But he is in Horticulture and since they are a smaller group and work when the parks are closed, Disney houses them together in CP housing.  My son did say your son should request to be added to a specific group on Facebook because there were a lot of interns looking for roommates.  He should go through the Professional Internship Facebook page.


----------



## mickeyway

does anyone know about the discount rooms for family of CPs. I understand that there are rooms set aside and not all resorts may be available. But are the deluxe resorts the ones usually set aside or does it go across all levels of resorts. We are looking to visit during my DD program and may stay  on resort. We are trying to ball park the cost depending on deluxe, moderate value.


----------



## Traveliz

mickeyway said:


> does anyone know about the discount rooms for family of CPs. I understand that there are rooms set aside and not all resorts may be available. But are the deluxe resorts the ones usually set aside or does it go across all levels of resorts. We are looking to visit during my DD program and may stay  on resort. We are trying to ball park the cost depending on deluxe, moderate value.



There are rooms available across all resorts in all categories but you never know what will be available during your time frame.   My daughter has been there 7 years and we have stayed for as little as $29 at All Stars and even concierge at Poly for just over 200.  (Those were a few years ago)  I know last year we did a GF room for around 250 a night.   If she is staying with you the discount is 50% sometimes 60% and sometimes there are other random specials...hard to tell.

Liz


----------



## mickeyway

Thanks I want to go early in November and stay at the resorts. The other visits we will be staying offsite. Do they get any discount by any chance for the kennel?


----------



## Traveliz

mickeyway said:


> Thanks I want to go early in November and stay at the resorts. The other visits we will be staying offsite. Do they get any discount by any chance for the kennel?



I do not know but you could call the kennel and ask.

Liz


----------



## mickeyway

I called the kennel and asked about discounts. The discount applies only if the CP owns the dog and has paperwork from a vet confirming that.
But they give discounts for staying on site.

New Question for anyone who may be an alumni parent. Is there one housing apt. that is requested more by the students over the others and what is the chance of getting the apt. complex they list as their top choice? Anyone out there in the know? My DD really really really does not want to live in vista. She was a freshmen RA this year and is so over the loud party scene. She hears that Vista is where it is the loudest and craziest.


----------



## dizagain

DD did her program last fall.  She wanted Chatham- bus stop right out front.  She decided to go random as far as roommates go because she found the FB page to be full of drama.  She got an 8-person apt in Chatham and loved it!  Four of the girls became best friends!  Good luck to your daughter- it was a great experience for mine!


----------



## Traveliz

I think Vista gets somewhat of a bad rap but so be it. My daughter lived there and found it to be very convenient.   I know my nephew wanted Chatham, had it totally planned out etc and when he got there there were no rooms available in Chatham for his group size and he ended up in Vista and is fine with it.  I think like the above poster if you are going random there will be more likely a spot available for you in your desired complex rather than those who have whole apartment groups organized.

Liz


----------



## cforsythe

I need help from someone who has gone through this process in the past.  My daughter had planned on living with 5 other girls but the system would only allow 4 people to connect.  Therefore she and her roommate decided they would connect with just each other and take their chances.  She received a confirmation that the connection worked.  Now today she checked and the system does not have them paired together.  She has emailed but I was wondering if you all know if she could call someone.  Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## HopperFan

*Commons *apartments are popular because they have washers and dryers in the units.  They are with Chatham and Patterson and the recreational area but around the corner kinda not right at the main stuff. You can safely walk to outlet stores and some restaurants.  DD had car so not sure about bus but I know it has a stop there.  She never complained about the management or operation of the complex.

*Chatham* is right at the main bus stop, very convenient if no car.  Across from the recreation area.  Complex hosts many of the housing events.  Considered to be in between party and sedate.

*Patterson *is next to that so only a long block or so walk to Chatham to the bus stop.  It is the newest complex of them all and reported to have bigger closets and newer appliances.  Considered the sedate complex - I think DD said some referred to it as the retirement home or something like that.  She probably would have been happy with that.

*Vista Way* is where check in occurs and is in the corner of I-4 and 535.  It has the look of a "cheaper" apartment complex, surrounding by parking lots.  You can walk to the Chickfila, gas mart, Walgreens and some more.  Being main hub, all buses come here, a few more services, computer labs and some classes taught here. It is the party complex.  DD got reassigned here in spring and was not happy.  Upon arrival she was surprised her apartment had been newly refreshed.  That didn't last long when they were infested with bed bugs and locked out with no clothes or anything while they chemical blasted it. Had to go to Walmart to buy pajamas and luckily roommate family was in town so they bunked in their hotel.  She missed days of work over the "handling" of the situation. She had to wash all, throw out all bedding and buy more, treat her items that couldn't be washed.  Cost us alot more than lost pay.  Very frustrated with the management here.  She checks out tomorrow to head home.  Guys seem to be less bothered by Vista than Gals.

Aside from the above to consider are:
- They are all different prices and for many kids that is a big deal.  At Vista DD figured each week it took two shifts to pay rent, 1 shift for gas and groceries and the rest was play money.  Look at all the prices and see what you think works.
- Room mate combinations, how many per room and how many bedrooms in each apartment. It's like a puzzle putting in your choices to hope to box in what you want.  Fall DD and 3 roomies picked each other, put in their choices and were happy to get them.  Spring it was just DD and one good friend she made so they tried to be more flexible to make sure they didn't get Vista ... but they did.

As others said how good or bad depends on what your college dorm experience has been and know that no matter what you put in for, no guarantees. The upside it's only 4-5 months.


----------



## dpswift

cforsythe said:


> I need help from someone who has gone through this process in the past.  My daughter had planned on living with 5 other girls but the system would only allow 4 people to connect.  Therefore she and her roommate decided they would connect with just each other and take their chances.  She received a confirmation that the connection worked.  Now today she checked and the system does not have them paired together.  She has emailed but I was wondering if you all know if she could call someone.  Any help is greatly appreciated!!



This really stinks.  DD had a similar problem.  They wanted an apartment for 5.  They sadly dropped the last girl to join the group.  It breaks my heart for the girl I wish there was a way to work things out.


----------



## cforsythe

dpswift said:


> This really stinks.  DD had a similar problem.  They wanted an apartment for 5.  They sadly dropped the last girl to join the group.  It breaks my heart for the girl I wish there was a way to work things out.


Not really sure but someone at Disney emailed her back and it appears she is at least connected to one roommate.  The good thing is she has a good attitude and says she will hope for the best if the connection does not work out.  Hopefully things will not go wrong.  Thanks for the response!!


----------



## dpswift

cforsythe said:


> Not really sure but someone at Disney emailed her back and it appears she is at least connected to one roommate.  The good thing is she has a good attitude and says she will hope for the best if the connection does not work out.  Hopefully things will not go wrong.  Thanks for the response!!



Glad to hear.  Did she try for all 6 or just the one?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

cforsythe said:


> Not really sure but someone at Disney emailed her back and it appears she is at least connected to one roommate.  The good thing is she has a good attitude and says she will hope for the best if the connection does not work out.  Hopefully things will not go wrong.  Thanks for the response!!



This happened to my DDs best friend.  They are both there now and couldn't live together because they had didn't start dates.  Her friend wanted to room with 5 other girls and each of them was told that they could only pick one roommate - not 5.  Her friend ended up in a two person room while the other girls ended up in rooms with 4 other girls that were already paired up.  It all worked out and they all are happy.


----------



## mickeyway

Bed bugs are not ok!!!
My daughter has bad fish /shell fish allergies. She picked girls to live with that would be fine with not having fish in the apt. What happens if she is assigned to a room with girls that are not ok with that? Does my daughter have to move out or end her program? This is a huge fear of mine and hers.


----------



## cforsythe

Okay so we moved our daughter in last Monday into Vista Way.  The bathroom was disgusting.  I took several pictures and I would like to send an email to someone just so they know their cleaning service is doing a terrible job.  Does anyone have someone I can contact?  They scrubbed on the mildew in the tub but most of it is partially under the caulking.  Can anyone help?


----------



## 1pixiemom

How far in advanced can the cp's get the room discounts for family? My son current cp said he doesn't see any info past June??


----------



## dpswift

cforsythe said:


> Okay so we moved our daughter in last Monday into Vista Way.  The bathroom was disgusting.  I took several pictures and I would like to send an email to someone just so they know their cleaning service is doing a terrible job.  Does anyone have someone I can contact?  They scrubbed on the mildew in the tub but most of it is partially under the caulking.  Can anyone help?



Our DD moved in last Monday as well.  She had 4 facebook roommates and they moved into a 6 person.  The apt. seemed clean to me.  I did not see her actual room and bathroom because she and another girl switched rooms after we dropped her off.

I am worried about the bedbugs.  The previous girls had problems.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

cforsythe said:


> Okay so we moved our daughter in last Monday into Vista Way.  The bathroom was disgusting.  I took several pictures and I would like to send an email to someone just so they know their cleaning service is doing a terrible job.  Does anyone have someone I can contact?  They scrubbed on the mildew in the tub but most of it is partially under the caulking.  Can anyone help?



My daughter moved into Vista last Monday also and her room was disgusting as well.  She and all her roommates complained to someone from Disney at the housing meeting that was held on Tuesday (or Wednesday??) and they received a follow up email asking them to detail their problems.  Not sure if anything will be done about them, but Disney was definitely responsive to their concerns.  I'm worried about bedbugs too.


----------



## HopperFan

Disney College Program Housing is not managed by Disney. The properties are managed by the Lincoln Property Company.  The on-site management is their people, not Disney. 

To let Disney know you might try this email - wdw.disney.housing.ops@disney.com


----------



## Deb & Bill

Bedbugs get brought in.  They don't just show up on their own.  So they need to check the apartment first, then their own luggage (especially if they flew and it might have gotten in contact with luggage with bedbugs). 

Any problems in the apartment should be brought to the attention of the management of the apartment.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

My DD checked the apartment for bedbugs when she arrived and saw no signs, so we're hoping for the best. 

I never even thought to have her check her luggage after she landed, but she hasn't reported any problems with bites so far, so I think she's clear (knocks on wood).  All of the reports of bedbugs seem to come from Vista Way (or at least all that I've seen), but I'm hoping that they'll be OK.


----------



## dpswift

All of the beds in DDs apartment already had bed bug covers.  We had brought some from home because of Hopperfans warning.   We bought her pillows new after we arrived and we bought covers for them.

The girls that are still there from before said that they had a problem with mold in their first apartment.


----------



## mickeyway

I think it is pretty bad that housing is not up to standards. The students are paying rent, and high rent at that, to live there. The rooms should be clean and pest free, just as any apartment you rent would be.  I understand that Disney does not completely manage the housing but *Disney* does run inspections while the students are there. So they do have their hands in the management.  Students should not be moving into moldy, pest ridden dirty apartments. If it is beyond normal wear and tear when you arrive complain immediately, your first weeks rent was already paid for. The apartment should be an acceptable living space.


----------



## grover

My son has been in housing since June of last year. There were no issues when he moved in and they do regular inspections.  He has been happy with the accommodations.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

A new roommate was supposed to arrive in my DD's apartment on 5/26 so they got a notice that a cleaning team would be deployed to the apartment to clean floors/carpets, the bathroom and the kitchen area the day before arrival.  According to her roommate, the cleaning team did come but they barely did anything and they didn't even touch the bathroom.  The new roommate never showed up.  Today they got a notice that the new roommate will be arriving 6/1 and a cleaning team would again be deployed, so I told DD to make sure someone is there with a list of what they want cleaned.


----------



## HopperFan

- Disney does not do the inspections. They are done by Lincoln Property employees.

- Issues need to be addressed with the management at each complex, and no that will not always be very successful .

- Some apartments are just fine, some are not. When DD moved to Vista in spring (from Commons) she was very concerned as she walked up because she had been in the apartment next door and it was awful.  But hers was freshly done and looked good.  But within days they realized there were bed bugs..... The remainder of her stay everything maintenance wise went okay.


----------



## dpswift

grover said:


> My son has been in housing since June of last year. There were no issues when he moved in and they do regular inspections.  He has been happy with the accommodations.



Which complex?  It seems that makes a difference.


----------



## dpswift

On move in day everything did appear lean in DDs apartment we were concerned because of all the negativity I had seen on here.  So far so good.  One roommate moved out and another is due to soon as far as I know they have not received cleaning notices for a new roommate.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dpswift said:


> Our DD moved in last Monday as well.  She had 4 facebook roommates and they moved into a 6 person.  The apt. seemed clean to me.  I did not see her actual room and bathroom because she and another girl switched rooms after we dropped her off.
> 
> I am worried about the bedbugs.  The previous girls had problems.





Gr8t Fan said:


> My daughter moved into Vista last Monday also and her room was disgusting as well.  She and all her roommates complained to someone from Disney at the housing meeting that was held on Tuesday (or Wednesday??) and they received a follow up email asking them to detail their problems.  Not sure if anything will be done about them, but Disney was definitely responsive to their concerns.  I'm worried about bedbugs too.



This happened to my daughter in January and she is in Chatham.  There was so much rust in the toilet and on the floor of the shower.  We scrubbed the bathroom with bleach and it still didn't come off.  She wanted to handle it, so we respected her.  She complained very often for about 2 months.  They kept telling her nothing could be done since the whole apartment had to be gutted.  She kept on and finally they came to refinish the shower - not the toilet but at least the shower.  Tell your daughter to keep on them. They eventually will listen.


----------



## mickeyway

They definitely need to make sure that things are in working order and not dirty. Pests like bed bugs definitely need to be addressed. this is not free housing. The students are paying rent and it is a steep rent at that. 400-800 dollars a week!!  They should complain and complain often if things are not fixed and working.  Bed bugs are a real issue and need to be handled immediately.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

People on internet message boards complain.  I lived in Vista, I had no maintenance issues.  My (now) wife lived in Vista, she had no problems in either of the apartments she lived in.  I know more people that didn't have issues than did.


----------



## dpswift

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> People on internet message boards complain.  I lived in Vista, I had no maintenance issues.  My (now) wife lived in Vista, she had no problems in either of the apartments she lived in.  I know more people that didn't have issues than did.



Yes I know that these boards get out of hand.   It is however disturbing moving into an apartment and finding your roommate keeps most of her clothes in the car because of past bedbug problems.  We drove down from Syracuse with our daughter.  The Apartment looked well kept and clean.  Bugs can happen anywhere.  I would prefer that she avoids them.


----------



## catycatcat4

Gr8t Fan said:


> A new roommate was supposed to arrive in my DD's apartment on 5/26 so they got a notice that a cleaning team would be deployed to the apartment to clean floors/carpets, the bathroom and the kitchen area the day before arrival.  According to her roommate, the cleaning team did come but they barely did anything and they didn't even touch the bathroom.  The new roommate never showed up.  Today they got a notice that the new roommate will be arriving 6/1 and a cleaning team would again be deployed, *so I told DD to make sure someone is there with a list of what they want cleaned.*



Just lurking on this thread when I read this.

Hopefully you mean a list of what they where told would be cleaned? Anything beyond that is not acceptable to demand. Also probably like a usual housekeeper/hired cleaning service they won't clean a room that's not picked up.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

catycatcat4 said:


> Just lurking on this thread when I read this.
> 
> Hopefully you mean a list of what they where told would be cleaned? Anything beyond that is not acceptable to demand. Also probably like a usual housekeeper/hired cleaning service they won't clean a room that's not picked up.



They "where" told twice that a cleaning crew would come in and clean the carpeted areas, as well as the kitchen and the bathrooms.  Both times the cleaning crew came and ran the vacuum for a few minutes, and wiped down the counters in the kitchen and bathrooms.  The girls had already cleaned the apartment long before.  They were hoping that the cleaning crew would be shampooing the carpets and steam cleaning the sofa because they are DISGUSTING.

The point I was trying to make is that they received a notice twice that they'd be receiving a new roommate (one time she was a no show for some reason) and their room would be cleaned and inspected before the arrival of the new roommate.  However, their room must not have been inspected at all prior to their initial arrival May 18th because it was in bad shape and took quite some time to clean.  

They have put in a work order through Vista to have the carpets and sofa steam cleaned.  Between the 6 of them they pay close to $2,400 a month for their apartment.  It should at least be clean enough that they feel comfortable there.


----------



## mickeyway

Gr8t Fan said:


> They have put in a work order through Vista to have the carpets and sofa steam cleaned. Between the 6 of them they pay close to $2,400 a month for their apartment. It should at least be clean enough that they feel comfortable there



Exactly they are paying a large rent and it should be clean.


----------



## grover

dpswift said:


> Which complex?  It seems that makes a difference.


 
He is in the commons.
They have cleaners come in after a room mate departs. They also come change the locks.


----------



## Dizzyworld

My DD moved in today. She is in Chatham. They were told by someone at Disney that the apt. was a mess because they had just painted it and steam cleaned the carpets, and the cleaning crew would be over. My DH scrubbed the bathroom since they had no idea when the crew was coming. He say when they did come they didn't do much. I would think it would be hard to clean an apt. with 8 people moving in. 

So to recap..... DD got the role/location she wanted: transportation- watercraft, got her first choice in apartment complex., but got her last choice with apts. i'm a little nervous that there are 8 girls in one apt. until Jan. Fingers crossed. 

Traditions is on Friday, then she is off for most of the next week before training starts. 

Let the adventure begin................


----------



## Chocolate Cake

Gr8t Fan said:


> Between the 6 of them they pay close to $2,400 a month for their apartment.  It should at least be clean enough that they feel comfortable there.



For that amount of money, I would be absolutely livid if that place was not spotless.


----------



## ThatGuyOnce

DD moved into Chatham two weeks ago. So far so good. We're planning to visit her in late August.


----------



## dizagain

Good luck to all the new CP' s!  My oldest DD completed her program in January.  She liked her 8-person apartment at Chatham and had no major problems.  She's in serious Disney withdrawal right now-I thought she was going to cry in the Disney Store the other day.  Younger DD will be applying in August so we are about to hop on the roller coaster again!


----------



## Precmom1967

I have a question for all the parents who have children who participated in the program.  We have our reservation for Disney and included our daughter on that reservation during the free dining promo so I had to buy her a ticket also. We intend to use that ticket at a later date.  But how do I make fast pass reservations for her as a CM using her front gate pass?  Is there a way to coordinate our times with hers?  She does not arrive until August and our vacation is only 4 weeks later.  Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## dpswift

Precmom1967 said:


> I have a question for all the parents who have children who participated in the program.  We have our reservation for Disney and included our daughter on that reservation during the free dining promo so I had to buy her a ticket also. We intend to use that ticket at a later date.  But how do I make fast pass reservations for her as a CM using her front gate pass?  Is there a way to coordinate our times with hers?  She does not arrive until August and our vacation is only 4 weeks later.  Any guidance is appreciated.



I did not include DD in FD in never occured to me to do so.   Our trip is in Nov.  She has already gotten 2 days cleared to be off.   She got a deal for Hoop Dee Do one of the days and the other we are doing the Christmas party.  I just plan on paying OOP for her.

For the ADRs I made I included her.  Her brother did not.  But since it is there are 3 of us we should be able to add a fourth.

I am not sure if she could use the FPs you make on her ticket with her front gate pass.   Be sure to have it inactivated however before she goes in with you.  Our DDs front gate pass shows up on my MDE account.  Iam not sure if she can make FPt at 30 or 60 days.

She put in for 2 days in August and has not been cleared to get them off.  I just checked she can only make FPs one week in advance


----------



## dizagain

We visited my DD in December when magic bands/ FP' s were very new for CM' s.  On the days we had advance FP' s for purchased tickets, DD was able to ask the ride hosts if she could ride with us- 100% success rate.  She was able to reserve FP' s for us on her maingates the day before use.  That might have changed, though.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Precmom1967 said:


> I have a question for all the parents who have children who participated in the program.  We have our reservation for Disney and included our daughter on that reservation during the free dining promo so I had to buy her a ticket also. We intend to use that ticket at a later date.  But how do I make fast pass reservations for her as a CM using her front gate pass?  Is there a way to coordinate our times with hers?  She does not arrive until August and our vacation is only 4 weeks later.  Any guidance is appreciated.



Take a look at this thread: http://www.disboards.com/threads/getting-fp-with-cm-guest-passes.3401052/


----------



## Boopuff

I'm not sure if this has been addressed before:  My daughter is starting her CP in August.  I'm planning a quick 3 day vacation around her drop off date.  I've book a room only (as of now) at POP.  Im debating getting an annual pass since we'll be visiting her at least 3 more times  during her program.  My thought on this are the annual pass gives us lots of discounts (the first trip in August we won't get any type of CP discount)  We could use her CP maingate when we return in Oct (the family will be along)  I'm just so confused how to book reservations at this point!  Do I take a ticket with the package and cancel it?  The other issue is I like to book a dining plan and you have to have a ticket to book that!  Any advice would be great!


----------



## dpswift

We went ahead and bought the AP.  We also booked room only at POP.  Once your AP is purchased you can make FP and see the AP room discounts.  

One option would be to buy a package now to purchase the DP ( there is also a way to buy DP without tickets) and then upgrade to APs BEFORE your last day at the parks.

The tickets that your daughter will receive are limited and she will need to enter the 1st park with you.

Depending on the way you eat you might want to buy Tables in Wonderland insted of the DP.  It costs $100 for AP holders but you get 20% off at most restaurants.  There are blackout dates.  You also can get 10% off at select restaurants and merchandise with your AP.

The CM discounts are great but you are dependent on your daughter getting time off from work.


----------



## Boopuff

Thanks for the insight!  I'm really thinking I"ll go ahead with the AP.  Dining plan maybe!


----------



## pigget74

error


----------



## pigget74

dpswift said:


> I did not include DD in FD in never occured to me to do so.   Our trip is in Nov.  She has already gotten 2 days cleared to be off.   She got a deal for Hoop Dee Do one of the days and the other we are doing the Christmas party.  I just plan on paying OOP for her.
> 
> For the ADRs I made I included her.  Her brother did not.  But since it is there are 3 of us we should be able to add a fourth.
> 
> I am not sure if she could use the FPs you make on her ticket with her front gate pass.   Be sure to have it inactivated however before she goes in with you.  Our DDs front gate pass shows up on my MDE account.  Iam not sure if she can make FPt at 30 or 60 days.
> 
> She put in for 2 days in August and has not been cleared to get them off.  I just checked she can only make FPs one week in advance



How were you able to get the Hoop Dee Doo discount?  We are seeing our son in December.  What was the price?


----------



## dpswift

pigget74 said:


> How were you able to get the Hoop Dee Doo discount?  We are seeing our son in December.  What was the price?



What we wound up doing was she booked it on my MDE with my CC and went to Fort Wilderness and next day and had the difference 50% before tax credited back to me.  The woman there said that there was a way to book the 50% but my daughter could not figure it out.   It had to be for the 4pm or 8:30 pm shows.

If you try to do a mock booking it will give you prices for each catagory and the discount was 50$.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

pigget74 said:


> How were you able to get the Hoop Dee Doo discount?  We are seeing our son in December.  What was the price?





dpswift said:


> What we wound up doing was she booked it on my MDE with my CC and went to Fort Wilderness and next day and had the difference 50% before tax credited back to me.  The woman there said that there was a way to book the 50% but my daughter could not figure it out.   It had to be for the 4pm or 8:30 pm shows..



Easiest way is to call the Cast Reservation line - 407-WDW-CAST.  They can make the booking over the phone, with the discount, so you don't need to deal with getting money credited back.


----------



## mickeyway

I just read that as of may that the hourly wage has increased for All Cast members to 9.50 an hour. Will the college program students get this new wage even though they signed the contract back in march?


----------



## Dizzyworld

mickeyway said:


> I just read that as of may that the hourly wage has increased for All Cast members to 9.50 an hour. Will the college program students get this new wage even though they signed the contract back in march?



My DD was accepted for FA in March. She is there now and is getting the new $9.50 amount.


----------



## khakismum

*Got a few questions regarding logistics from seasoned parents for check in day.* 

DD checks in 8/17 for the fall semester.  We are driving down a few days before in 2 cars; hers and ours.  I want to be there check in day but I'm seeing different reports.  Does she get there and line up at 7? Does she get an assigned time to check in?  If she can check in earlier does it improve her her chances of getting in the complex of her choice?  If we parents are there check in morning I know we get shuttled off to an waiting area and await her call.  But when does she unload her suitcases etc for move in?  Does she bring them with her to check in? Get them later? We will have a good bit of her things in our car.  We also want to be able to take her to the store to get whatever she discovers she needs once she starts unpacking.  Will that be possible on the 17th or will she just have to manage sometime after that, once we have left, in "all the spare time" she will have on her hands?  I wish there was a better timeline/itinerary/explanation of events for parents so we can plan that day better.   I'm such a planner I know I sound crazy but I hate the unknown and would rather have a better handle on what to expect. :-/  I'd also like to know f we would get a chance to see her before we head back home on the 18th.

Thanks from a frustrated mom.


----------



## dpswift

khakismum said:


> *Got a few questions regarding logistics from seasoned parents for check in day.*
> 
> DD checks in 8/17 for the fall semester.  We are driving down a few days before in 2 cars; hers and ours.  I want to be there check in day but I'm seeing different reports.  Does she get there and line up at 7? Does she get an assigned time to check in?  If she can check in earlier does it improve her her chances of getting in the complex of her choice?  If we parents are there check in morning I know we get shuttled off to an waiting area and await her call.  But when does she unload her suitcases etc for move in?  Does she bring them with her to check in? Get them later? We will have a good bit of her things in our car.  We also want to be able to take her to the store to get whatever she discovers she needs once she starts unpacking.  Will that be possible on the 17th or will she just have to manage sometime after that, once we have left, in "all the spare time" she will have on her hands?  I wish there was a better timeline/itinerary/explanation of events for parents so we can plan that day better.   I'm such a planner I know I sound crazy but I hate the unknown and would rather have a better handle on what to expect. :-/  I'd also like to know f we would get a chance to see her before we head back home on the 18th.
> 
> Thanks from a frustrated mom.



This is what we did.  We drove down in one car and fly back.  We are however 20 hours away.  The car was packed to the rims.  DD was assigned a time to arrive.  The arrival time is when they want you to get there.  The complexes have already been assigned.  She met with her room mates and the four of them went to check in DH and I took the time to shop.

She was gone for several hours.  When she was done we met up with her and helped her unload her car.  We then all went out to dinner and she went back to her apartment.


----------



## HopperFan

khakismum said:


> *Got a few questions regarding logistics from seasoned parents for check in day.*
> 
> DD checks in 8/17 for the fall semester.  We are driving down a few days before in 2 cars; hers and ours.  I want to be there check in day but I'm seeing different reports.  Does she get there and line up at 7? Does she get an assigned time to check in?  If she can check in earlier does it improve her her chances of getting in the complex of her choice?  If we parents are there check in morning I know we get shuttled off to an waiting area and await her call.  But when does she unload her suitcases etc for move in?  Does she bring them with her to check in? Get them later? We will have a good bit of her things in our car.  We also want to be able to take her to the store to get whatever she discovers she needs once she starts unpacking.  Will that be possible on the 17th or will she just have to manage sometime after that, once we have left, in "all the spare time" she will have on her hands?  I wish there was a better timeline/itinerary/explanation of events for parents so we can plan that day better.   I'm such a planner I know I sound crazy but I hate the unknown and would rather have a better handle on what to expect. :-/  I'd also like to know f we would get a chance to see her before we head back home on the 18th.
> 
> Thanks from a frustrated mom.



Similar to dpswift experience.

DD went on her own to check in as did all her roommates. DD said there were very few parents there. Everything including housing has been decided so there would be no advantage to her going earlier than her time.  She will get a check in time. My DD did go early because she went with her "hopeful roommate" (DD picked her up from her hotel and drove her) and she showed her check in time to security so they were let through.  She brought her printed out check in time with her to show security.

Her day went:
- Went through security showing check in time
- Parking made it seem crowded but not too bad, just not a lot of parking
- Got in line for temporary name tags and program guide
- Program guide had rules, guidelines, contact info and planner
- Lots more lines inside building
- Lines for receiving role and location, dorm information (and roommates), get keys, pictures for IDs
- Back outside to get scheduled for Casting and 3 of them scheduled immediately while 1 had the next day
- Speak with trainer about classes, health safety and housing events
- Waited on bus to go to casting
- At casting had to go to individual offices to talk to CMs about schedules and how to dress
- Received training schedule
- Discussed training and Q&A
- Turn in tax forms and get fingerprinted
- Overall this took about 4+ hours
- Girls headed together to their apartment
- Girls went to Walmart together, shopping for themselves and some apartment shared items

She returned to us at hotel around 5 pm. She was going to stay at apartment but all the roomies were doing one last night with their families. She didn't want to stay alone the first night (not afraid she had already lived alone) because she thought they should all stay the first night together. Next day started meetings and training, schedules varied among them.

She is not going to know how long she will be there for check in day or what her schedule is the next few days until she actually does check in.  If you go with her you will may be waiting doing nothing for hours if she is sent to casting that day. Since she has a car I would have her go to check in then keep in touch with you.  As soon as she is finishing for the day she can let you know and you can meet her at her complex to unload then hit Walmart/Target.


----------



## khakismum

HopperFan said:


> Similar to dpswift experience.
> 
> DD went on her own to check in as did all her roommates. DD said there were very few parents there. Everything including housing has been decided so there would be no advantage to her going earlier than her time.  She will get a check in time. My DD did go early because she went with her "hopeful roommate" (DD picked her up from her hotel and drove her) and she showed her check in time to security so they were let through.  She brought her printed out check in time with her to show security.
> 
> Her day went:
> - Went through security showing check in time
> - Parking made it seem crowded but not too bad, just not a lot of parking
> - Got in line for temporary name tags and program guide
> - Program guide had rules, guidelines, contact info and planner
> - Lots more lines inside building
> - Lines for receiving role and location, dorm information (and roommates), get keys, pictures for IDs
> - Back outside to get scheduled for Casting and 3 of them scheduled immediately while 1 had the next day
> - Speak with trainer about classes, health safety and housing events
> - Waited on bus to go to casting
> - At casting had to go to individual offices to talk to CMs about schedules and how to dress
> - Received training schedule
> - Discussed training and Q&A
> - Turn in tax forms and get fingerprinted
> - Overall this took about 4+ hours
> - Girls headed together to their apartment
> - Girls went to Walmart together, shopping for themselves and some apartment shared items
> 
> She returned to us at hotel around 5 pm. She was going to stay at apartment but all the roomies were doing one last night with their families. She didn't want to stay alone the first night (not afraid she had already lived alone) because she thought they should all stay the first night together. Next day started meetings and training, schedules varied among them.
> 
> She is not going to know how long she will be there for check in day or what her schedule is the next few days until she actually does check in.  If you go with her you will may be waiting doing nothing for hours if she is sent to casting that day. Since she has a car I would have her go to check in then keep in touch with you.  As soon as she is finishing for the day she can let you know and you can meet her at her complex to unload then hit Walmart/Target.



Thank you and dpswift so much!    This makes me feel so much better.  We will let DD check herself in and catch up with her when she is available.  Now we are just hoping she gets her roommate choice and the 4 others that have all coordinated to room together.  

If any other parents want to chime in with their experience I'd love to hear it!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

khakismum said:


> Thank you and dpswift so much!    This makes me feel so much better.  We will let DD check herself in and catch up with her when she is available.  Now we are just hoping she gets her roommate choice and the 4 others that have all coordinated to room together.
> 
> If any other parents want to chime in with their experience I'd love to hear it!




Thanks from a frustrated mom.[/QUOTE]

My mom went with me to checkin that was at 7am at Vista. She stayed in the car while I got in line to get my apartment, work assignment, etc. My casting wasn't until a couple hours, so we drove some stuff over to the apartment to unload and then I drove back to Vista to grab the bus to casting. At the time we hadn't been told that we would have to be there to get into the apartments, so my parents tried to drive back to Patterson to unload the rest while I was gone. Eventually security let them through, but just an FYI if you plan on moving stuff in while your kid is away. You don't have to be signed in since it's checkin day, but the CP does need to be there to get family into the complex. The apartments are assigned by checkin, especially now that there is DORMS so there is no point in getting there any earlier than you have to. After casting, we unloaded the rest of the stuff in the apartment and went and bought some food. I stayed at the apartment with everyone and met with my family to get lunch one last time before I had my housing meeting in the afternoon of the next day (or two days? I don't remember).

It's a pretty packed afternoon, but by around 3 you're done with all the meetings and stuff for the day (unless they've changed schedules). If she connected with her roommates on DORMS she should be fine. Me and 3 other girls got connected, but we did end up with 2 extra Australian roommates at checkin. They were great, but it does happen.


----------



## Boopuff

My DD checks in on 8/15  glad to see the post from Hopperfan.  Very helpful.  Hubby and I figure we'll just do our own thing for a few hours and if she has casting we'll go to one of the parks!  We're staying on a few extra days (might as well make it a vacation!)  So hopefully we'll get to see here in-between her orientation stuff.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Boopuff said:


> My DD checks in on 8/15  glad to see the post from Hopperfan.  Very helpful.  Hubby and I figure we'll just do our own thing for a few hours and if she has casting we'll go to one of the parks!  We're staying on a few extra days (might as well make it a vacation!)  So hopefully we'll get to see here in-between her orientation stuff.



Our DD checked in this past January.  She had to be there at 9am and had casting right after. We didn't see her until a little after noon. We moved her and that took a while. Her bathroom was a mess.  They left q-tips, band aids, bobby pins, etc all over the cabinets and floor.  We went out to buy major cleaning supplies - including bleach.  So glad we were there for her.  She was free for several days after - since they don't get their main get for 3 days.  She does have wonderful roommates and everyone was so friendly.  Enjoy your time!


----------



## Boopuff

Does anyone know if the dcp kids get magic bands? It would seem logical if they were given them but I know they can be purchased.  And are they convenient for dcp kids?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Boopuff said:


> Does anyone know if the dcp kids get magic bands? It would seem logical if they were given them but I know they can be purchased.  And are they convenient for dcp kids?



No they are not given magic bands.  They get a main gate pass. My daughter has her magic band from when we stay there.  My DD was able to link her main gate pass to her magic band.


----------



## HopperFan

Boopuff said:


> Does anyone know if the dcp kids get magic bands? It would seem logical if they were given them but I know they can be purchased.  And are they convenient for dcp kids?



Yes, my DD was given a free CM MagicBand.  She started in August and it was a couple of months after she started when CMs started getting them.

Here is more info: 
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/magicbands-for-cast-members-coming-soon-in-a-special-box/
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/heres-the-box-that-magicbands-come-in-for-cast-members/


----------



## DianeV

They got magicbands for a certain amount of time but they don't now. My one daughter who started in August ended up getting one. My other daughter who started end of January didn't get one


----------



## HM2012Butler

Boopuff said:


> Does anyone know if the dcp kids get magic bands? It would seem logical if they were given them but I know they can be purchased.  And are they convenient for dcp kids?



Yes, CPs definitely get them. they can still purchase one if they would like something different


----------



## Boopuff

I'm guessing on check-in day it's best just to hang out at the hotel rather than be subjected to the DVC presentation.  I just hate not knowing how to plan out those days!  It's all so up in the air.  Did anyone have a chance to 'hang out' with your kid during their first few days?


----------



## dizagain

I flew down with my daughter on the Sunday before check in.  I stayed at Vista while she checked in (parent area) and left when she got on the bus for casting.  I just went to the hotel pool and read and returned to Vista when she called.  We grabbed lunch and moved her into her apartment.  She went random as far as roommates go, so we met a few of the other girls.  I loaded her up with supplies from Wal-Mart and we got her settled in.  She slept there that night and we got breakfast before her housing meeting.  We did a little outlet shopping and I said goodbye.  It was hard, but the right thing to do for us.  She and the roommates went resort hopping and started their journey.  I plan to repeat this plan with my other DD in January if things go as she hopes!  You know how it is when you are moving, starting a new adventure, etc. She was terrified but she knew she needed to find her way those first few days on her own.  She was just telling me a few minutes ago how homesick for the DCP she is!


----------



## dpswift

Boopuff said:


> I'm guessing on check-in day it's best just to hang out at the hotel rather than be subjected to the DVC presentation.  I just hate not knowing how to plan out those days!  It's all so up in the air.  Did anyone have a chance to 'hang out' with your kid during their first few days?



We had a couple of meals with her on check in day and the next 2 days.  For the most part she stayed at her apartment getting to know everyone.


----------



## Yvette Q.O.D.

My DD and I are flying to Orlando 2 days before check in on Sept 8th.  She's bringing clothes, shoes, sheets, blanket and pillow, computer etc.  We'll be picking up sun screen, cleaning supplies and some groceries for her apt while there.  I'm sure we will forget something.  What is an absolute must have for the next few months?


----------



## dpswift

Can the dining plan be added to rooms booked under a CM discount?   If so are they ever discounted?


----------



## undone73

My understanding is that sometimes the dining plan is offered to CM's to add to a reservation at a discount, but not always. I'm not sure if the regular dining plan without discount can be added.


----------



## MickeyManiac

Yvette Q.O.D. said:


> My DD and I are flying to Orlando 2 days before check in on Sept 8th.  She's bringing clothes, shoes, sheets, blanket and pillow, computer etc.  We'll be picking up sun screen, cleaning supplies and some groceries for her apt while there.  I'm sure we will forget something.  What is an absolute must have for the next few months?



My son just checked in this past Monday (8/10).  He's at Traditions RIGHT NOW, so exciting.

We also flew in and checked 3 bags for him.  We used the Travel Space Bags that you roll the air out of and got so much in those bags.  I was surprised though at how much stuff we still ended up buying.  A few of the items I can think of are, Power strip/extension cords, towels, push pins for the bulletin board, hamper, laundry basket, alarm clock, lock for the locker in his closet, hangers, water bottle, lunchbox, (he's hoping to take his lunch to work), cheap Glad Tupperware like containers, ziploc bags and baggies, mattress pad, inexpensive memory foam topper (the mattress was pretty hard), iron.  He had found a packing list online that we used as a guideline.

The apartments are pretty empty.  There are dishes but that's about it.

I'd be happy to answer any other questions you may have as this is fresh in my mind.  The whole move and check in was such a fun experience for both of us.


----------



## HopperFan

MickeyManiac said:


> My son just checked in this past Monday (8/10).  He's at Traditions RIGHT NOW, so exciting.
> 
> We also flew in and checked 3 bags for him.  We used the Travel Space Bags that you roll the air out of and got so much in those bags.  I was surprised though at how much stuff we still ended up buying.  A few of the items I can think of are, Power strip/extension cords, towels, push pins for the bulletin board, hamper, laundry basket, alarm clock, lock for the locker in his closet, hangers, water bottle, lunchbox, (he's hoping to take his lunch to work), cheap Glad Tupperware like containers, ziploc bags and baggies, mattress pad, inexpensive memory foam topper (the mattress was pretty hard), iron.  He had found a packing list online that we used as a guideline.
> 
> The apartments are pretty empty.  There are dishes but that's about it.
> 
> I'd be happy to answer any other questions you may have as this is fresh in my mind.  The whole move and check in was such a fun experience for both of us.



Did you get a Mattress Bag aka "bed bug blocker"?  HIGHLY suggest you do.  Also many locations there is no fridge for your lunch, suggest he invest in small freeze pack for his lunchbox since he already has.  DD took a PackIt with built in one.  Worked well.


----------



## MickeyManiac

HopperFan said:


> Did you get a Mattress Bag aka "bed bug blocker"?  HIGHLY suggest you do.  Also many locations there is no fridge for your lunch, suggest he invest in small freeze pack for his lunchbox since he already has.  DD took a PackIt with built in one.  Worked well.



Thank you.  Yes we did get a freezer pack and the *bedbug blocker *, a memory foam pad AND a mattress pad.  I was freaking out about the thought of bedbugs.


----------



## Boopuff

Just dropped off my DD to start her program.  Here's how the day(s) went for us:
- Day one check in at 9:45am.  We went with her to Vista.  She got in line for check in we went to the parent tent.  We got our family packet, button and water.  We met several other parents it was very nice.  DD was done in an hour.  She had casting the next day.  Some parents waited since their kids went directly to casting (a few hours).  We moved DD into Patterson.
- Day two - On Tuesday DD went to casting DH and I went to the parks.  We wore our Proud Parent buttons and met a lot of great CM's that shared great info.
- Day three - DD spent morning with us she had housing meeting at noon. (lasted 1 1/2 hrs).  Met her later and went to parks.  (she didn't have her free pass yet they get that at traditions)
- Day four - free day for DD 
- Day Five - Friday - DD will have Traditions.
That's my DD's schedule.  She starts Sunday training for her merchandise position at AOA!


----------



## glo

How many days can a CP get off in a row. My daughter applied for the advantage program and has her interview this week. June 4-14 2016 we are going to visit family in Cuba. Yes, an opportunity of a lifetime. I'm just wondering if it will hurt her chances? Or would it be ok? Does someone know?


----------



## dpswift

glo said:


> How many days can a CP get off in a row. My daughter applied for the advantage program and has her interview this week. June 4-14 2016 we are going to visit family in Cuba. Yes, an opportunity of a lifetime. I'm just wondering if it will hurt her chances? Or would it be ok? Does someone know?



It is hard to tell it could go either way.  My biggest concern would be that although it is not a super busy week it is during the time frame that CPs are starting and ending their programs.  Because of this they may be short on people that are trained.   Make sure that she does tell them however.


----------



## dpswift

Does anyone know if CPs can go to prepark opening breakfasts?  I know EMH is out.  The only time I could get Crystal Palace for is prepark and my sons will not go with me.


----------



## Yvette Q.O.D.

Thanks MickeyManiac for the info. And we also bought the mattress protector.  Boopuff thanks for posting your DD schedule.  We are so excited can hardly stand it!  we leave in 3 days!!!


----------



## Boopuff

Yvette Q.O.D. said:


> Thanks MickeyManiac for the info. And we also bought the mattress protector.  Boopuff thanks for posting your DD schedule.  We are so excited can hardly stand it!  we leave in 3 days!!!



Good luck! It's a very busy time.  I hope your kid gets a good apartment, roomies and position.  My DD is really happy at AOA and is making tons of new friends from all over the world!  (co-workers are from New Zealand and Japan!)


----------



## Yvette Q.O.D.

My DD is going to be a Character Attendant. She's hoping not to sleep in a bunk bed and would love to have a roommate or 2 or 3 from another country.


----------



## Deb & Bill

glo said:


> How many days can a CP get off in a row. My daughter applied for the advantage program and has her interview this week. June 4-14 2016 we are going to visit family in Cuba. Yes, an opportunity of a lifetime. I'm just wondering if it will hurt her chances? Or would it be ok? Does someone know?


My son was lucky enough to get two days in a row.  But his roommates weren't that lucky and got a day here and another day a few days later. If she plans on going with you, she needs to skip the Fall Advantage program and just do Fall or Spring.


----------



## HM2012Butler

Deb & Bill said:


> My son was lucky enough to get two days in a row.  But his roommates weren't that lucky and got a day here and another day a few days later. If she plans on going with you, she needs to skip the Fall Advantage program and just do Fall or Spring.


Glo, it is definitely possible to still do the fall advantage. Your daughter could let them know of the plans in her interview. be upfront about it. They can decide whether she will start after the trip, in may before the trip, or if she should just do the regular fall program. 10 days would be rare but possible if they have advanced notice.


----------



## heartsy77

I'm am  new to this thread; my dd (19) has just accepted spring advantage program! We are avid Disney World lovers and DVC members. We are going on  a  previously planned trip to the world from DEC- 6-13; taking our 2 1/2 year old god daughter for her 1st  trip!. We had planned to do an adult only trip for food and wine; but, have since changed it to a family trip at the end of July to pick her up! I'm so excited; but, a tad nervous! She attends college only 1.5 hours away from home ; now, she's going to be 1000 miles away from home for 8 months!


----------



## Boopuff

Congratulations!  She's going to have the time of her life


----------



## trvlqueen

heartsy 77 - do you know the exact dates yet?  My daughter has applied and we're waiting anxiously to find out start and end dates to work around planned family wedidngs (in August) and a cruise that we might need to cancel if it interferes (in January - early).  I know it can take some time to get a response - her interview was 9 days ago ... so at this point we're assuming no news is good news, but waiting is SO HARD!!! 





heartsy77 said:


> I'm am  new to this thread; my dd (19) has just accepted spring advantage program! We are avid Disney World lovers and DVC members. We are going on  a  previously planned trip to the world from DEC- 6-13; taking our 2 1/2 year old god daughter for her 1st  trip!. We had planned to do an adult only trip for food and wine; but, have since changed it to a family trip at the end of July to pick her up! I'm so excited; but, a tad nervous! She attends college only 1.5 hours away from home ; now, she's going to be 1000 miles away from home for 8 months!


----------



## dizagain

trvlqueen said:


> heartsy 77 - do you know the exact dates yet?  My daughter has applied and we're waiting anxiously to find out start and end dates to work around planned family wedidngs (in August) and a cruise that we might need to cancel if it interferes (in January - early).  I know it can take some time to get a response - her interview was 9 days ago ... so at this point we're assuming no news is good news, but waiting is SO HARD!!!



My DD just accepted for Spring Advantage.  She is arriving Feb.1st and leaving Aug. 4th if that helps.  There are arrivals most Mondays between Jan 11th and Feb. 8th, I believe.....you don't always get to choose- mine didn't.  Good luck!


----------



## heartsy77

trvlqueen said:


> heartsy 77 - do you know the exact dates yet?  My daughter has applied and we're waiting anxiously to find out start and end dates to work around planned family wedidngs (in August) and a cruise that we might need to cancel if it interferes (in January - early).  I know it can take some time to get a response - her interview was 9 days ago ... so at this point we're assuming no news is good news, but waiting is SO HARD!!!


Yes she moves in Jan 11 and check out day is Aug 4! Good luck!


----------



## trvlqueen

heartsy77 said:


> Yes she moves in Jan 11 and check out day is Aug 4! Good luck!




WOOHOO!  She got her acceptance today and clicked in to accept - her position is hotel front desk/hospitality.  Waiting for the link for payment and the arrival date information for her particular assignment!  Hoping for exactly what you have above as we will already be in FL - we come back from a cruise on 1/9, so this would be ideal.


----------



## trvlqueen

We got our dates - when she first made her payment the only available check in date was 2/9!  I asked her not to select it yet and to log back in the next day and see if it was the same - truly did not want to make the trip back from Chicago to Orlando in mid-winter less than a month after returning home - and we got lucky!  Her check-in date is 1/11.  So, I've extended my time in Florida and rented a car, and I now fly home on 1/16 ($49 on Southwest from Orlando to Chicago- WOOT!).  

So, now I'm trying to decide what to do ... I know she will have some downtime during the week, and I was able to nab a stay, play and dine deal for myself at Port Orleans Riverside ... but I didn't put her on the reservation.  It would cost me $500 to add her, but she'd then have the dining plan for the week and a 2 day ticket ... she already has an unused 5 day ticket with no expiration, but I could save her 2 day and use it to apply to the cost of an annual pass for my youngest daughter, which is what I'm planning to do with my 2 day ticket (I have 8 or 9 unused days on a no-expiration ticket).  I know she has to eat, but just wondering if any of you parents who currently have kiddos in the program can give me any insight as to what her time might look like.  I know it can vary, but would love to hear what your move-in week looked like.  We are very excited - and she's in the process of leaving her current school - she's applying to one in IL and to UCF - her current school, while she loves a lot of it - is becoming toxic due to budget cuts and the way the professors and department heads are responding - IL is a mess, and it's public universities are suffering for it.  

Anyway, looking forward ... share your move in week stories!  Inquiring minds want to know (and I want to know how much solo time I get to enjoy around the parks).


----------



## Redheadmom

My daughter was also accepted with a move in date of Jan 11th.  Would love to know what there first week will be like.  I know Monday is move in.  What day do they have traditions?  Don't know how long we will stay in Florida.  We are driving so we are flexible.  Don't wont to over stay and be in her way.


----------



## dizagain

When my first DD did her program, we arrived day before check in and just played at DD.  After check in, she got on a bus for casting and I went outlet shopping. I picked her up a few hours later and we grabbed lunch and went to apartment.  We did the big Wal-Mart shop and got her settled.  I took her to dinner and she slept at the apartment.  Next morning she had a housing meeting and I took her outlet shopping before my flight home.  Out of 8 girls, only one had family staying for the week.  None of the girls had park tix- they went resort hopping and to DD.  They had Traditions on Thursday and could go to parks after that.  Some start training as early as Friday but others have a few more days.  I am doing the same thing with my other DD in Feb.  Her future roomies are talking about going to Universal one day that week....


----------



## Redheadmom

We have heard two different stories about what day traditions might be.  We heard maybe Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## dpswift

We arrived on a Saturday morning spent a couple days in the park.  She moved in on Monday and was busy until around 3 pm.  We went back to her apartment unloaded her stuff and the went to Sanaa for dinner.  We honestly did not see much of her after that.  I think that she would have spent more time with us if she had a park ticket


----------



## Gr8t Fan

dpswift said:


> We arrived on a Saturday morning spent a couple days in the park.  She moved in on Monday and was busy until around 3 pm.  We went back to her apartment unloaded her stuff and the went to Sanaa for dinner.  We honestly did not see much of her after that.  I think that she would have spent more time with us if she had a park ticket



This.  My DD arrived on a Saturday, moved in on Monday and didn't have Traditions until Wednesday.  She spent the days in between move-in and Traditions exploring different resorts with her roommates (who had Traditions on Wednesday, Thursday or Friday).  We weren't there with her, but feel like the time she spent with her roommates before they had their Maingate Passes allowed them to really bond.  Now they all work at different parks, but they try to make it a priority to spend time together when they can.


----------



## trvlqueen

Gr8t Fan said:


> This.  My DD arrived on a Saturday, moved in on Monday and didn't have Traditions until Wednesday.  She spent the days in between move-in and Traditions exploring different resorts with her roommates (who had Traditions on Wednesday, Thursday or Friday).  We weren't there with her, but feel like the time she spent with her roommates before they had their Maingate Passes allowed them to really bond.  Now they all work at different parks, but they try to make it a priority to spend time together when they can.




I'm fine if I get to see her and I'm fine if I don't ... I really want her to have the best possible experience - and I have friends in town.  I just don't want to make plans with any of them and then find out I'm leaving dd hanging if she needs me ... right now, the plan is to arrive Saturday from Miami, drop her big sister at the airport to fly back to Chicago, and then I got us reservations for the Luau at the Poly - she doesn't know, but I figured it might be a fun way to celebrate.  Sunday we'll hit MK, and I have Crystal Palace ressies prior to park open - aside from that, whatever she needs or wants is fine - but it sounded like there might be a good deal of down time ... if she can spend that getting to know her roomies, I think that is time well spent.  I think I'll plan to play it by ear a little bit and see how things go.  

One last question - from a discount perspective, I was thinking of buying an annual pass - can she get me a discount on that, or should I just go ahead and do it when I get there.  Right now, because I have so many days left on a no-expiration pass, I was thinking I'd just use that for park entry, and use the tix that came with my package to put towards an AP, but I don't know if I can combine that with her discount to upgrade or if it needs to be one or the other.  Her plan is to transfer to UCF when she finishes the CP, so I'm sure I'll get plenty of use out of the AP.


----------



## Traveliz

trvlqueen said:


> I'm fine if I get to see her and I'm fine if I don't ... I really want her to have the best possible experience - and I have friends in town.  I just don't want to make plans with any of them and then find out I'm leaving dd hanging if she needs me ... right now, the plan is to arrive Saturday from Miami, drop her big sister at the airport to fly back to Chicago, and then I got us reservations for the Luau at the Poly - she doesn't know, but I figured it might be a fun way to celebrate.  Sunday we'll hit MK, and I have Crystal Palace ressies prior to park open - aside from that, whatever she needs or wants is fine - but it sounded like there might be a good deal of down time ... if she can spend that getting to know her roomies, I think that is time well spent.  I think I'll plan to play it by ear a little bit and see how things go.
> 
> One last question - from a discount perspective, I was thinking of buying an annual pass - can she get me a discount on that, or should I just go ahead and do it when I get there.  Right now, because I have so many days left on a no-expiration pass, I was thinking I'd just use that for park entry, and use the tix that came with my package to put towards an AP, but I don't know if I can combine that with her discount to upgrade or if it needs to be one or the other.  Her plan is to transfer to UCF when she finishes the CP, so I'm sure I'll get plenty of use out of the AP.



Yes she can get you an Annual Pass and it sounds like you are from FL so she can get you the FL Annual Pass CM rate...its nice.  She has to buy the pass and I am fairly certain she won't able to combine your tickets to do so.  Once she gets settled and can see the prices on the Hub you can figure out what is best to do.

Liz


----------



## dpswift

trvlqueen said:


> I'm fine if I get to see her and I'm fine if I don't ... I really want her to have the best possible experience - and I have friends in town.  I just don't want to make plans with any of them and then find out I'm leaving dd hanging if she needs me ... right now, the plan is to arrive Saturday from Miami, drop her big sister at the airport to fly back to Chicago, and then I got us reservations for the Luau at the Poly - she doesn't know, but I figured it might be a fun way to celebrate.  Sunday we'll hit MK, and I have Crystal Palace ressies prior to park open - aside from that, whatever she needs or wants is fine - but it sounded like there might be a good deal of down time ... if she can spend that getting to know her roomies, I think that is time well spent.  I think I'll plan to play it by ear a little bit and see how things go.
> 
> That is how we felt.  Even though we bought her a good amount of stuff while she was at her first meeting she still wanted to shop with her roommates.   They also did a dinner at T Rex.
> 
> One last question - from a discount perspective, I was thinking of buying an annual pass - can she get me a discount on that, or should I just go ahead and do it when I get there.  Right now, because I have so many days left on a no-expiration pass, I was thinking I'd just use that for park entry, and use the tix that came with my package to put towards an AP, but I don't know if I can combine that with her discount to upgrade or if it needs to be one or the other.  Her plan is to transfer to UCF when she finishes the CP, so I'm sure I'll get plenty of use out of the AP.



We bought annual passes to begin with.  Just the trips to drop her off and pick her up was the break even point.  My husband is going at the end of the month to go to F and W and the Halloween party.  I am going next month for a week with my sons


----------



## trvlqueen

Traveliz said:


> Yes she can get you an Annual Pass and it sounds like you are from FL so she can get you the FL Annual Pass CM rate...its nice.  She has to buy the pass and I am fairly certain she won't able to combine your tickets to do so.  Once she gets settled and can see the prices on the Hub you can figure out what is best to do.
> 
> Liz




Thank you!  I am not from Florida - not yet, anyway.  Our plan is to get the youngest through high school and then get the heck out of this broken state I live in (IL) - both hubby and I have Florida on our respective lists of places we'd like to live - and its the only state in common right now, so likely will be where we'll move - not to mention that I can transfer with my job and there is a lot of opportunity in his line of work down there as well ... both of my girls will be working all summer in Orlando, though, and we are spending 3 weeks in FL after Christmas and planning to go back at least a few times over the year - specifically in May when I move my other daughter down, sometime during the summer to visit both of them, and we'll be there in August prior to a wedding and to help one or both move out in August depending on whether she decides to extend, which is what she's thinking right now - but she hasn't been there yet, so I'm not counting on that.  Even if she doesn't extend, she's planning to transfer to UCF, so I am sure I can make that AP pay for itself.


----------



## phoenixphantom

Hi DCP parents.  We just launched a website for Parents of College Program  participants.  I'm not sure if you can put web addresses on here but it is DCP parents dot com.  Please check us out.  We want to do all we can to support our CP's and their parents!


----------



## MickeyManiac

I'm so excited.  I saw a whole family at my DS drop off wearing the "My Kid Makes Magic" shirts and wanted one.  I think I'll be placing an order soon!


----------



## mphsgirl

dizagain said:


> My DD just accepted for Spring Advantage.  She is arriving Feb.1st and leaving Aug. 4th if that helps.  There are arrivals most Mondays between Jan 11th and Feb. 8th, I believe.....you don't always get to choose- mine didn't.  Good luck!


Those are my daughter's arrival and departure dates as well!


----------



## dizagain

mphsgirl said:


> Those are my daughter's arrival and departure dates as well!


You wouldn't happen to be from Memphis, would you?  Saw your name - I'm in Arlington if you are!


----------



## mphsgirl

I am from Memphis but I live in Michigan now. Still have family down in the area.


----------



## trvlqueen

DD  just got the news!!  She was cast as a character performer. We are floating here!!!  So excited!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

trvlqueen said:


> DD  just got the news!!  She was cast as a character performer. We are floating here!!!  So excited!



Awesome!


----------



## tcherjen

Joining here!! DD will be part of the CP program for Spring.  We are super excited. She is arriving Feb. 1st.


----------



## BadDad

Fur or non-fur?


----------



## ana44

I wasn't sure where to ask this question so...my daughter did the DCP program this past fall but has not received her W2 from Disney yet. Any idea if we should be concerned or is Disney just that huge that we should be patient?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ana44 said:


> I wasn't sure where to ask this question so...my daughter did the DCP program this past fall but has not received her W2 from Disney yet. Any idea if we should be concerned or is Disney just that huge that we should be patient?
> Thanks in advance.


If she can get into the Hub, it should be there.  At least son told me his was there.


----------



## hippiechicken

My daughter got an email with a link on 1/10 from TWDC.Global.HR.Operations


----------



## SingingMom

hippiechicken said:


> My daughter got an email with a link on 1/10 from TWDC.Global.HR.Operations



The link is time sensitive, so make sure your CPs download and print as soon as they receive the email!


----------



## tentaguasu

I'm very confused about how the complimentary tickets work. I've tried searching this thread, but I couldn't find a clear answer and things have recently changed with the new 150/300/600 hour rules.

Once my cast member son reaches the allotted hours, does he get sent tickets? I know he has to accompany us into the parks, but do we get magic bands as well? Or do we not get magic bands?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## hippiechicken

You get Magic Bands if you have a resort reservation, but CM guest passes can't be linked to them.


----------



## BadDad

In Spring 2013, they have blue cards


----------



## jsgrant5

My daughter just got accepted for her second time today. She will start on Sept. 6th in Attractions.


----------



## goofy4tink

jsgrant5 said:


> My daughter just got accepted for her second time today. She will start on Sept. 6th in Attractions.


Congratulations! That's terrific!!!!


----------



## ariel7303

My daughter got her acceptance yesterday in quick service.   It wasn't one of her picks but she is excited just to have the opportunity.  I'm excited for another new adventure in her life!


----------



## goofy4tink

Not so patiently waiting to hear something...anything...from DCP for my dd. If she doesn't get in, yes it will be miserable. But she can at least plan accordingly. Fingers crossed....still.


----------



## stagemother

I can't find anyone who can help with this question.      

My daughter has been in submission since she applied 2 weeks ago, Feb 7.  If she has an amazing auditions in March and moves on, will someone from the program get her out of submission in order to get the WBI and phone interview?

I would be quite disappointed to spend all the money and time to get her to the March auditions only to find out that we are in Never-Never submission land and will never get out even with a great audition.

Please advise as to the process if auditioning while still in submission.  Would especially like to someone who was in Submission and got into Disney College after Auditions.


----------



## goofy4tink

stagemother said:


> I can't find anyone who can help with this question.
> 
> My daughter has been in submission since she applied 2 weeks ago, Feb 7.  If she has an amazing auditions in March and moves on, will someone from the program get her out of submission in order to get the WBI and phone interview?
> 
> I would be quite disappointed to spend all the money and time to get her to the March auditions only to find out that we are in Never-Never submission land and will never get out even with a great audition.
> 
> Please advise as to the process if auditioning while still in submission.  Would especially like to someone who was in Submission and got into Disney College after Auditions.


I have a feeling that I may have just responded to you over on the FB page for DCP!!!  In any event......it's soooo hard waiting, and not only for the kids. It's hard for parents too. My dd is graduating from college in May...so if she doesn't get accepted for the Fall 2016 program, she gets just one more shot at it...Spring '17. And she wants to stay at WDW and see if she can make a living there...so this is the rest of her life we're talking about here!!!
I am taking her to auditions in March...same as you. Yes, she has progressed further than your dd....she has  had her phone interview (she was told of the auditions during her phone interview)...but she is still in progress...has been for a month now. My dd is afraid that they (dcp) are holding up her status until after her audition....but I doubt it. I think it's just the luck of the draw.
Sadly, dd still has to audition to be a fur character. She is too tall to be almost 90% of the face characters!!  She has no issue with that. She is a 'fur character' during the summer at a Six Flags! And she loves it...and completely realizes the pros and cons of being one!!! She's too tall to be a regular performer...although she is a theatre major and has a beautiful voice and dances. But, she has mad improv skills....so those will really help in her audition. But, like you....I really hate the thought of heading to NYC to audition, spend the money and time, be emotionally drained (as only auditioning can do!!!) only to return home and find out she's NLIC the day after we get home!!!

DD has friends who only want to perform at WDW!!! She would love to, don't get me wrong. But, she would make popcorn in order to be a WDW CM! She wants to stay on and see what she might be able to do, long term, at WDW. She fully gets that being 5'10'' isn't a plus at WDW...so has come to terms with not performing there. Although, she would make a stellar villain!!!!

So, actually have no words of wisdom for you. Just know that other parents are out there, worrying right along with you. Good luck to your dd in March...and I hope she hears something before she goes to auditions!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

The other thing I will say is many of us think that the process for moving on to the WBI is very 'electronic'. There is no way that a human being is sitting there, going through thousands upon thousands of these applications! Some think, as do I, that there is a computer program that is looking for specific things in the original application. If the computer sees what it is looking for, the applicant is invited to  move on to the WBI..where again, a computer algorithm is looking for specific things.  
When you look at how many kids don't get accepted on their first try, but get accepted on subsequent tries, you have to assume that when DCP is looking for something specific, it boots out those applications that don't meet the specifications.
So, being 'in submission' is a whole lot better than NLIC!!!! At least you're still in the running.


----------



## stagemother

Thank you so much for your response.   Our daughters are in similar graduating situation.  My daughter is taking 22 hours in college in her last semester of college on having switched from a Musical Theatre Degree to a pre-med Cell & Molecular Biology track.  She will be taking a year off with the thought that a Disney College experience will open other opportunities.   With her exhausting load, I "helped" her with her application and didn't check off some of the jobs that I didn't think she would want, when in reality she wanted to try for everything except housekeeping.  My thinking is that situation kicked her into the rock wall Submission status.  However, with my daughter's 15 years of Musical Theatre experience, with strong dancing and interpretation skills, I am confident that she will rock the Audition.  So I am making myself sick wondering if a Disney Recruiter will take the time to push a button to override the computers Submission decision once they see she is a magical performer and a Snow White look-a-like.   Best of luck to your daughter.  I am confident she will get in.  Please keep me posted!  And if not, Spring '17 awaits.


----------



## stagemother

goofy4tink said:


> The other thing I will say is many of us think that the process for moving on to the WBI is very 'electronic'. There is no way that a human being is sitting there, going through thousands upon thousands of these applications! Some think, as do I, that there is a computer program that is looking for specific things in the original application. If the computer sees what it is looking for, the applicant is invited to  move on to the WBI..where again, a computer algorithm is looking for specific things.
> When you look at how many kids don't get accepted on their first try, but get accepted on subsequent tries, you have to assume that when DCP is looking for something specific, it boots out those applications that don't meet the specifications.
> So, being 'in submission' is a whole lot better than NLIC!!!! At least you're still in the running.





stagemother said:


> Thank you so much for your response.   Our daughters are in similar graduating situation.  My daughter is taking 22 hours in college in her last semester of college on having switched from a Musical Theatre Degree to a pre-med Cell & Molecular Biology track.  She will be taking a year off with the thought that a Disney College experience will open other opportunities.   With her exhausting load, I "helped" her with her application and didn't check off some of the jobs that I didn't think she would want, when in reality she wanted to try for everything except housekeeping.  My thinking is that situation kicked her into the rock wall Submission status.  However, with my daughter's 15 years of Musical Theatre experience, with strong dancing and interpretation skills, I am confident that she will rock the Audition.  So I am making myself sick wondering if a Disney Recruiter will take the time to push a button to override the computers Submission decision once they see she is a magical performer and a Snow White look-a-like.   Best of luck to your daughter.  I am confident she will get in.  Please keep me posted!  And if not, Spring '17 awaits.





goofy4tink said:


> I have a feeling that I may have just responded to you over on the FB page for DCP!!!  In any event......it's soooo hard waiting, and not only for the kids. It's hard for parents too. My dd is graduating from college in May...so if she doesn't get accepted for the Fall 2016 program, she gets just one more shot at it...Spring '17. And she wants to stay at WDW and see if she can make a living there...so this is the rest of her life we're talking about here!!!
> I am taking her to auditions in March...same as you. Yes, she has progressed further than your dd....she has  had her phone interview (she was told of the auditions during her phone interview)...but she is still in progress...has been for a month now. My dd is afraid that they (dcp) are holding up her status until after her audition....but I doubt it. I think it's just the luck of the draw.
> Sadly, dd still has to audition to be a fur character. She is too tall to be almost 90% of the face characters!!  She has no issue with that. She is a 'fur character' during the summer at a Six Flags! And she loves it...and completely realizes the pros and cons of being one!!! She's too tall to be a regular performer...although she is a theatre major and has a beautiful voice and dances. But, she has mad improv skills....so those will really help in her audition. But, like you....I really hate the thought of heading to NYC to audition, spend the money and time, be emotionally drained (as only auditioning can do!!!) only to return home and find out she's NLIC the day after we get home!!!
> 
> DD has friends who only want to perform at WDW!!! She would love to, don't get me wrong. But, she would make popcorn in order to be a WDW CM! She wants to stay on and see what she might be able to do, long term, at WDW. She fully gets that being 5'10'' isn't a plus at WDW...so has come to terms with not performing there. Although, she would make a stellar villain!!!!
> 
> So, actually have no words of wisdom for you. Just know that other parents are out there, worrying right along with you. Good luck to your dd in March...and I hope she hears something before she goes to auditions!!!



I don't think I replied correctly to your note... I think I just did a separate comment, but it was in actuality a reply to you Ms. Goofy.   Anyway, Thank you again.  Also, can you share when your daughter submitted her DCP application.


----------



## goofy4tink

stagemother said:


> I don't think I replied correctly to your note... I think I just did a separate comment, but it was in actuality a reply to you Ms. Goofy.   Anyway, Thank you again.  Also, can you share when your daughter submitted her DCP application.


Sure....she was expecting, as was I, applications to drop in early Feb. So, I was shocked to be on-line and see that they had dropped on Jan 12!! My dd was at school, doing an intersession class and a play, so hadn't been looking for the applications. I texted her, and she applied that afternoon! She got a WBI right away, and then that night, an invitation to do a phone interview. Which she did the following Tuesday...the 19th. She thought it went well. But, to date, haven't heard anything.
I'm not sure what roles she listed...I know she listed character, character attendant (both things she does during the summer, and loves) as well as a few other things. The few things she listed as having no interest in were lifeguarding, and transportation! So, she didn't limit herself too much. I'm so used to being an integral part of her life that it's been very, very hard to let go and have her handle this all. But, I guess she's got to figure it all out eventually. It will be hard to sit and wait for her to finish her audition in March. But, she's got to do it herself..auditioning isn't a new thing for her. And as I'm quite fond of saying...'Every time you audition or hit the stage, you learn something..every single time.'.
My daughter only knows that she wants to be part of the Disney team. If she has to make popcorn, she will...although it might be tough to do as she loves their popcorn!!! She knows she has to pay her dues, so to speak. She does have a friend who has already auditioned for WDW twice now..and been rejected both times. She wants to perform..and that's all. So, I'm thrilled that my dd has more realistic goals. We have a friend who has gone through the DCP, and is now working full time at WDW. Maybe not in her original  chosen role, but she's making a living! That's what my dd wants to have happen.
So, good luck to you guys!!! I hope your dd makes it out of 'in submission' soon.


----------



## stagemother

Your daughter got application in on the first day!?  Great job!!  My daughter's went in on Feb 7th ... ))-  Which was a little late besides everything else.  We are learning a lot.  If for any reason you daughter didn't get in to the DCP, would you ever think about just going on her own to search the Disney job board and get a job directly through the regular application system.  I know the best of all worlds would be to be in the DCP, but getting a job directly could be a way in for now.  Although there would be additional housing expenses, it may work.  What are your thoughts on that idea??


----------



## goofy4tink

stagemother said:


> Your daughter got application in on the first day!?  Great job!!  My daughter's went in on Feb 7th ... ))-  Which was a little late besides everything else.  We are learning a lot.  If for any reason you daughter didn't get in to the DCP, would you ever think about just going on her own to search the Disney job board and get a job directly through the regular application system.  I know the best of all worlds would be to be in the DCP, but getting a job directly could be a way in for now.  Although there would be additional housing expenses, it may work.  What are your thoughts on that idea??


We've given this a lot of thought. If she isn't accepted for Fall 2016, she will work at Six Flags (in entertainment) through Halloween, so early Nov. She would apply to DCP again, in Aug, for Spring 2017. If accepted she would go down in Jan '17. 
If she doesn't get accepted that time, she will just do it the old fashioned way....apply for a job and move there. She already knows some CMs and her friend will probably already be there, living and working. 
So....she'll get there, by hook or by crook!!

My husband and I are close to retirement, so could very well downsize in the next few years...then possibly buy a condo here in the NE and one a bit south or west of Orlando. My son and his wife live in Tampa, so it would be great to be close to family....especially if our dd is working for Disney!!


----------



## stagemother

Where is Six Flags???  We have so many similarities ... I am close to retirement also ... and I am ready to downsize myself.    Sounds like a great plan.   It looks like once you get into Disney, you can go anywhere.  So excited for your family.  What school is your daughter graduating from???  Is she graduating with a musical theatre degree?  Best wishes for success for your daughter.  And please keep me posted on her Audition in NYC.  My daughter will go to the Dallas Audition on March 10th ..  I know that they will do great!


----------



## goofy4tink

Six Flags New England. It's in western Mass. My daughter is graduating from a pretty small school, Roger Williams University, in coastal RI. No degree in musical theatre, just theatre. Because it's small, she had been able to get lots of experience, on and off stage. She has built sets, worked in sound, as well as leads in both plays and musicals. Her best friend is at TCU in the theatre program!!
Fingers crossed for both girls. I know my dd has many auditions under her belt, as I'm sure yours does!! That will be an advantage. My dd's height is a huge disadvantage though. Always has been. Good luck to your dd....I'll be thinking of her that day!!!


----------



## jsgrant5

My daughter is going to the Seattle audition next month and is glad she got accepted for Fall DCP incase she does move forward with the audition. It is too bad if they do well at the audition but don't get in.


----------



## goofy4tink

I'm so thrilled to be able to say I'm an official DCP parent now. My dd, Kate, has been accepted for Fall '16 in attractions. She is still going to the March NYC auditions but now feels like a huge weight has been lifted!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

goofy4tink said:


> I'm so thrilled to be able to say I'm an official DCP parent now. My dd, Kate, has been accepted for Fall '16 in attractions. She is still going to the March NYC auditions but now feels like a huge weight has been lifted!



Congrats to your daughter! 

My DD did FA in 2015, had an amazing time and made many wonderful friends.  She loved it so much that she's going back this summer for the Alumni program.

Hoping it's an amazing experience for your DD as well.


----------



## goofy4tink

Gr8t Fan said:


> Congrats to your daughter!
> 
> My DD did FA in 2015, had an amazing time and made many wonderful friends.  She loved it so much that she's going back this summer for the Alumni program.
> 
> Hoping it's an amazing experience for your DD as well.


Thanks! She had wanted this for as long as I can remember. She's already planning on extending and then trying for a permanent spot.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks! She had wanted this for as long as I can remember. She's already planning on extending and then trying for a permanent spot.



It's good that she'll be done with school when she does the program.  My DD wanted to extend but she would have lost her scholarship, so I'm glad she did the responsible thing and came back to finish school. As it stands now, she's making plans to go back to Orlando when she graduates from college to give things a go there.


----------



## goofy4tink

Gr8t Fan said:


> It's good that she'll be done with school when she does the program.  My DD wanted to extend but she would have lost her scholarship, so I'm glad she did the responsible thing and came back to finish school. As it stands now, she's making plans to go back to Orlando when she graduates from college to give things a go there.


We're really glad she was able to do this after she graduates. All the pieces seemed to fall into place. She decided to do her study abroad as a senior vs as a junior. And we didn't want her going to Orlando to work while still in school. It would have been way too tempting to just stay there instead of going back to school. Back in high school she decided she wanted to give Disney 5 years....see where that took her. If she didn't feel she was advancing or there was a future in staying with  Disney, she would reevaluate and move on. Being able to graduate, work for the summer in a theme park up here, then go to WDW in Sept and start fulfilling her dream is the perfect scenario!!!!!


----------



## coinkc

My daughter has her phone interview tonight!  She is super nervous but excited!!!


----------



## katelyn321

Hi Everyone! I've been reading through the posts and would first like to say CONGRATULATIONS to all that have been accepted into the program and BEST OF LUCK to those who have applied 

We live in Chicago and spend approx. 40 days a year in Disney World (over 3 or 4 trips).  It is truly our magical place.  I am a single mom with a very hectic work schedule with many hours.  My daughter is a freshman in college and works 2 part time jobs.  With our very busy schedules, we use Disney World as our time to reconnect and relax, enjoying each others company.  To say we Love WDW is an understatement.  My DD has been talking about the DCP since we first learned of it 9 years ago and, as it is for many others, it is her dream!! 

My daughter applied the first day and was sent straight into submission status.  She was discouraged, but she also knows that she has more opportunities to apply again in the future.  All hope is not lost yet though.  She will be going to auditions in March.  Music Theatre and performing has been a huge part of her life since she was 9.  She would love to be a performer of some kind but would be happy doing just about anything, as long as she can be in Disney!!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

katelyn321 said:


> Hi Everyone! I've been reading through the posts and would first like to say CONGRATULATIONS to all that have been accepted into the program and BEST OF LUCK to those who have applied
> 
> We live in Chicago and spend approx. 40 days a year in Disney World (over 3 or 4 trips).  It is truly our magical place.  I am a single mom with a very hectic work schedule with many hours.  My daughter is a freshman in college and works 2 part time jobs.  With our very busy schedules, we use Disney World as our time to reconnect and relax, enjoying each others company.  To say we Love WDW is an understatement.  My DD has been talking about the DCP since we first learned of it 9 years ago and, as it is for many others, it is her dream!!
> 
> My daughter applied the first day and was sent straight into submission status.  She was discouraged, but she also knows that she has more opportunities to apply again in the future.  All hope is not lost yet though.  She will be going to auditions in March.  Music Theatre and performing has been a huge part of her life since she was 9.  She would love to be a performer of some kind but would be happy doing just about anything, as long as she can be in Disney!!



My daughter did the auditions in Chicago last year (we're from Chicago too, BTW).  By the time she auditioned she knew she'd been accepted into the Fall Advantage program for QSDP, but she wanted to audition anyway.  She called me up after the audition and said she was sure she couldn't dance after the audition , but she was glad she gave it a try.  She met a couple of girls that ended up doing Fall Advantage with her so her time wasn't wasted. 

Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## katelyn321

Gr8t Fan said:


> My daughter did the auditions in Chicago last year (we're from Chicago too, BTW).  By the time she auditioned she knew she'd been accepted into the Fall Advantage program for QSDP, but she wanted to audition anyway.  She called me up after the audition and said she was sure she couldn't dance after the audition , but she was glad she gave it a try.  She met a couple of girls that ended up doing Fall Advantage with her so her time wasn't wasted.
> 
> Good luck to your daughter!




Thank you!  Did your daughter enjoy her time during Fall Advantage?  Can I ask, do you know how long the auditions took in Chicago last year?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

katelyn321 said:


> Thank you!  Did your daughter enjoy her time during Fall Advantage?  Can I ask, do you know how long the auditions took in Chicago last year?



She had an great time during Fall Advantage and made several really good friends that she still keeps in touch with on a daily basis.  So great that she didn't want to come home, but she did because she would have lost her scholarship if she hadn't. She will go back for the Summer Alumni program this year from mid-May to August. 

The auditions were at the Hubbard Street Dance Company right down the street from where she went to high school and very close to her dorm.  She said they had a group of about 15-20 perform together for about 30 minutes and they picked those who would go onto the next level.  She was not picked.


----------



## katelyn321

Gr8t Fan said:


> She had an great time during Fall Advantage and made several really good friends that she still keeps in touch with on a daily basis.  So great that she didn't want to come home, but she did because she would have lost her scholarship if she hadn't. She will go back for the Summer Alumni program this year from mid-May to August.
> 
> The auditions were at the Hubbard Street Dance Company right down the street from where she went to high school and very close to her dorm.  She said they had a group of about 15-20 perform together for about 30 minutes and they picked those who would go onto the next level.  She was not picked.




Thank you so much for the information!  Exciting that your daughter gets to go back for the summer!!   Best of luck to her!  We will be there for 3 weeks May/June - we always make sure that we are very nice to all the CM's, knowing that many are away from home and work long hours.  My daughter passes out hand-written thank you notes to many CM's each time we go.  They all seem to be surprised and excited!


----------



## mdsouth

katelyn321 said:


> Thank you so much for the information!  Exciting that your daughter gets to go back for the summer!!   Best of luck to her!  We will be there for 3 weeks May/June - we always make sure that we are very nice to all the CM's, knowing that many are away from home and work long hours.  My daughter passes out hand-written thank you notes to many CM's each time we go.  They all seem to be surprised and excited!













This last one is with a sweet CM that is from Norway who was working at the princess meal at Akershus,


My DD is only 12 but she is extremely interested in a career with animals.  She says she wants to work in a zoo as opposed to being a vet.  She is currently in the Junior Zookeeper program here in our town and has been for several years.  As a Junior Zookeeper, she helps with animal enrichment, animal nutrition and animal interactions with guests.  This summer she will be volunteering in the summer at the zoo, assisting where needed and mostly working in the petting zoo area or bringing out small creatures for guest interactions.  She has already had experience training a rat, handling a boa, and other small animals.
On our last trip, we spent TWO FULL days at AK back to back!  And the only rides we we went on were Safari ride and the train to Rafiki's Conservation Station.  We took the rest of the time to really explore the park.  Haley loved it!
So, on our last trip, we were talking to a CM at AK about her interest and the CM gave us a special business card with information about the link to the College Program and Professional Internship program.   That is what brought me here to this thread.  I am just getting a general idea of how it works and your experiences with it.

Has any of your children had roles at AK, in particular roles working with the animals directly?


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

The only CP role you even see the animals, as far as I know, would be a driver on Kilmanjaro Safaris. However, I believe they have some Zookeeper/Animal Science PIs. I don't' know much about them besides the fact that they are competitive.


----------



## mdsouth

Hannahinwonderland said:


> The only CP role you even see the animals, as far as I know, would be a driver on Kilmanjaro Safaris. However, I believe they have some Zookeeper/Animal Science PIs. I don't' know much about them besides the fact that they are competitive.



Thank you for your input.  Yes, the Animal Science PI/Zookeeper is the one that she will probably pursue if she continues on this avenue.  The program she is in now is one of the top programs accredited nationally.  She has to study and take routine tests about animals and the handling of the animals along with her training with the animals to stay in the program.  They meet twice a month throughout the school year too.  I know one person said the Junior Zookeepers program is what gave her the edge to be accepted in vet school.


----------



## coinkc

MY DAUGHTER JUST GOT ACCEPTED FOR FALL 2016!!!!!  

We are both SOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

Congratulations! What's her role? When does she start?


----------



## coinkc

She will be a vacation planner.  Don't know her start dates yet as she hasn't gone through the formal acceptance process yet.


----------



## goofy4tink

Sounds terrific!!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

coinkc said:


> She will be a vacation planner.  Don't know her start dates yet as she hasn't gone through the formal acceptance process yet.



Awesome, she might be one of my future co-workers.  If she has any questions about the role, I've probably got answers!


----------



## coinkc

Do you work there?  If so I've got some questions I'd love to ask from a parent's perspective!

Right now she is still over the moon excited (and so am I!).  Her friend also got accepted yesterday in attractions so they get to go together which certainly helps make it a little easier to send her so far away.


----------



## DisLove3

Does anyone know if a CP can give a guest pass to another CP to use, or is it attached to their name?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

coinkc said:


> Do you work there?  If so I've got some questions I'd love to ask from a parent's perspective!
> 
> Right now she is still over the moon excited (and so am I!).  Her friend also got accepted yesterday in attractions so they get to go together which certainly helps make it a little easier to send her so far away.



Yes, I'm a full time vacation planner. I applied for the CP three times and never got in because of a restricted rehire issue from when I worked at a Disney Store, so I moved here and got a regular job!  

Definitely good that she's coming with a friend. Some of the kids have problems adjusting down here - it's a big reason for CPs self-terming in the first month of each program period.


----------



## coinkc

I tried to send you a private message with some questions but it wouldn't let me.  

My daughter wanted me to ask you what a "typical day" is like?  She also has read that they will be trained to work crowd control for the parades and sometimes fireworks shows.  (This really excited her for some reason! )  She wants to know if you know how often that might happen or if it's not a real common thing for the vacation planners to do?

I'm wondering how difficult it is to meet the expected sales goals each day/week? 

Any info you can pass on to us is greatly appreciated!  We are both thrilled that she is getting this opportunity!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

A typical day in Vacation Planning varies by park! MK has the weirdest variation of stuff, which is why when I put in for full time, I refused to go to MK. But MK takes the most CPs - they've got the most VPs in general. The TTC has a ton of ticket windows. 

Ticket booths open 1.5 hours before the parks do, so for a 9am opening, VPs are scheduled beginning at 7am, because we get a half hour to get our till funds and get out to the booths and open up. (Except at MK, they can get scheduled earlier because some of them do "Squeegee" - which is just what it sounds like, they clean the condensation off their booths at the TTC. MK also has the most 8am openings, so VPs would be scheduled starting earlier anyway.)

I'm usually scheduled to start at 8:30am, because that's the shift I bid for when I became full time. My start times do vary depending on other people's schedules because I have low seniority, though.

My usual day:
- Clock in 15min before shift start.
- Use CDS (Cast Deployment System) to grab my booth assignment if I start 8:30 or earlier - any later and I get my assignment after I get my money
- Go grab a lockable cloth money bag and a till fund key.
- Wait for Genie Chat - the daily meeting about park hours, crowd predictions, attraction refurbs, etc. Generally only happens at 8:30 and earlier shifts, but varies by park. Most VPs get at least one Genie Chat per week depending on their schedule.
- After Genie Chat or at shift start time, go to the money room and get the starting till fund, and count it to make sure the machines are accurate.
- Get assignment from CDS if not done earlier!
- Head out to booths.
- Breaks usually come every 2 hours. 6 hour shifts are very common in Vacation Planning - I get one 8 hour shift a week except during very busy times of year. Breaks on a 6 hour shift are two 15-minutes that you don't clock out for. If you work an 8, you do clock out for your lunch, which is 30 or 45 minutes depending on park.
- 30 minutes before shift end, you're bumped out from the booth to go bank out. When they're working, the machines count all your money, making this quite easy to do.
- Clock out at shift end time.

"Special" things VPs do:
- PAC, or Parade Audience Control, or "Another reason I don't work at MK." Only MK VPs do PAC. You work a booth shift for half the day, then you head over to the actual park, have a meeting, and go make sure idiots don't jump in front of the parade. CPs get the most PAC, but it shouldn't be a daily thing.
- HERA. Most common at MK, less common at Epcot, almost never used at DHS or DAK. Not all VPs get trained on HERA, but almost all CPs do. Basically, HERA is when you stand outside the booths with an iPad and handle simple transactions and will calls to shorten the booth lines and get guests moving quicker.
- Gateway shifts - Only done at Epcot. This means working at the International Gateway.
- Cupcake shifts - Only done at MK. This means working at the ticket booth right by the main entrance, rather than at the TTC.
- Fulfillment/Will Call shifts - Basically, you do your exact same job, but your sales don't count towards rewards. Regular CMs make a 50c/hr premium on these shifts, CPs don't. You can be pulled to do HERA if needed.

Sales goals are a confusing topic. They're measured by "fiscal month" which rarely makes sense, and the "points per ticket" goal varies each month and is different at each park (MK has the lowest goal because more people visit there just one day, DHS and DAK have the highest goals). If you're at 79% of your goal or less, you're on a performance tracking level, and getting that too often is bad. 80%-100% of goal is "No Reward" - you did ok, but not great. Getting higher than 100% of the goal earns you a reward on a Bronze, Silver, or Gold level and I'm not sure I'm allowed to disclose more details about that, but it'll be talked about in training. Making higher reward levels is generally easier if you work later in the day, but I'm usually a morning person and I make Bronze most months. I pulled a Silver during Food & Wine last fall.


----------



## lewdyan1

So excited that my son has accepted a role as a bus greeter starting 8/15/2016!  I see many trips to WDW in my future!


----------



## stagemother

goofy4tink said:


> Six Flags New England. It's in western Mass. My daughter is graduating from a pretty small school, Roger Williams University, in coastal RI. No degree in musical theatre, just theatre. Because it's small, she had been able to get lots of experience, on and off stage. She has built sets, worked in sound, as well as leads in both plays and musicals. Her best friend is at TCU in the theatre program!!
> Fingers crossed for both girls. I know my dd has many auditions under her belt, as I'm sure yours does!! That will be an advantage. My dd's height is a huge disadvantage though. Always has been. Good luck to your dd....I'll be thinking of her that day!!!



Ok, Mrs. Goofy I couldn't take it any longer .. and sent two messages to the Disney College Recruitment team (without using my daughters name that is different than mine).  Please let me know what you think ... we are still in submission... are you still in pending?

*My 1st Question:* 
My daughter has been in Submission since she applied 2 weeks ago, Feb 7.  If she has an amazing auditions in March and Disney College Program recruiters from the audition want her to be a performer, will someone from the program manually get her out of submission in order to get the WBI and phone interview?

It would be disheartening to spend all the money and time to get her to the March auditions only to find out because of her locked "In
Submission" status she doesn't qualify for a WBI or  interview even with a stellar and magical audition.
So please advise as to the process if auditioning while still in submission.
I certainly appreciate your kindness and time in responding.
Have a magical day!

*1st Response*:
Thank you for your message.
Sometimes we can spot a great fit for The Disney College Program right away, but other times we may request a bit more time to determine if someone will be a right fit. 
Please have your daughter continue checking her e-mail and/or dashboard account for updates.  This is the best way to get updates on a submitted application.
Thank you and have a magical day!

*My 2nd question:*
Thank you so much for your reply.
I still have a quick question.  Is the "right "fit" that you mentioned determined solely on the application or could the DCP Character Audition make a difference to get out of "In Submission"?       I appreciate your time and thank you in advance for your response.
Have a great day!

*2nd Response:*
The best thing to do is continue checking your e-mail and dashboard for updates. Definitely the application are the focus to for review and determinations on your next steps. Attending an audition would be for your benefit if you want to be considered for the Character Performer role.  
Thank you and have a magical day!
Disney Campus Recruitment

Mrs. Goofy, please share your impression of these responses.


----------



## dizagain

Hi! As a mom of past and current CP' s, I completely understand your concern for the unknown and your strong desire for your daughter's dreams to be realized.  However, my biggest piece of advice for you is to let your daughter handle everything during this process.  Disney treats the CP' s as adults and will not communicate with parents about any aspect of their recruitment or hiring process.  They cannot legally disclose anything as our kids are over 18.  I honestly wouldn't advise your child to contract them about this either-she will not get the answer you are looking for and the response will be pretty much what you got.  

I wish your daughter the best and good luck in her audition!  Mine made it through the whole thing but never got a performing role.  She had a blast at her offered role anyway, and the experience was amazing!


----------



## dizagain

stagemother said:


> I can't find anyone who can help with this question.
> 
> My daughter has been in submission since she applied 2 weeks ago, Feb 7.  If she has an amazing auditions in March and moves on, will someone from the program get her out of submission in order to get the WBI and phone interview?
> 
> I would be quite disappointed to spend all the money and time to get her to the March auditions only to find out that we are in Never-Never submission land and will never get out even with a great audition.
> 
> Please advise as to the process if auditioning while still in submission.  Would especially like to someone who was in Submission and got into Disney College after Auditions.


My DD had her phone interview prior to auditions but was not accepted.  She happened to get her acceptance a few days after audition - not related to audition.  She made it through final steps of audition and received a notice about two months later that all performance roles were filled but her card was on file.  She never got a call but had a blast.


----------



## coinkc

My daughter says thank you so much for all the info ravenclawtrekkie!  I'm sure she will have more questions as time goes on so thanks for being a great resource for her!


----------



## goofy4tink

stagemother said:


> Ok, Mrs. Goofy I couldn't take it any longer .. and sent two messages to the Disney College Recruitment team (without using my daughters name that is different than mine).  Please let me know what you think ... we are still in submission... are you still in pending?
> 
> *My 1st Question:*
> My daughter has been in Submission since she applied 2 weeks ago, Feb 7.  If she has an amazing auditions in March and Disney College Program recruiters from the audition want her to be a performer, will someone from the program manually get her out of submission in order to get the WBI and phone interview?
> 
> It would be disheartening to spend all the money and time to get her to the March auditions only to find out because of her locked "In
> Submission" status she doesn't qualify for a WBI or  interview even with a stellar and magical audition.
> So please advise as to the process if auditioning while still in submission.
> I certainly appreciate your kindness and time in responding.
> Have a magical day!
> 
> *1st Response*:
> Thank you for your message.
> Sometimes we can spot a great fit for The Disney College Program right away, but other times we may request a bit more time to determine if someone will be a right fit.
> Please have your daughter continue checking her e-mail and/or dashboard account for updates.  This is the best way to get updates on a submitted application.
> Thank you and have a magical day!
> 
> *My 2nd question:*
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> I still have a quick question.  Is the "right "fit" that you mentioned determined solely on the application or could the DCP Character Audition make a difference to get out of "In Submission"?       I appreciate your time and thank you in advance for your response.
> Have a great day!
> 
> *2nd Response:*
> The best thing to do is continue checking your e-mail and dashboard for updates. Definitely the application are the focus to for review and determinations on your next steps. Attending an audition would be for your benefit if you want to be considered for the Character Performer role.
> Thank you and have a magical day!
> Disney Campus Recruitment
> 
> Mrs. Goofy, please share your impression of these responses.


My dd got her acceptance a week ago today! We are thrilled for her. And she is set to head to auditions next week.
As far as your situation goes.....being a parent and playing the waiting game is the hardest thing to do. I hated it. My Kate applied on Jan 12, got her WBI within an hour of applying, then set up her phone interview for the 19th, a week after her original application. So, we waited a bit more than a month. I completely understand your frustration...I also was hesitant to  spend the time and money to go to auditions only to get rejected when we returned home. BUT...and this is the hardest thing for us, the parents, to understand. Disney doesn't care about us. They don't pay attention to our emails or phone calls. Our kids are adults in their eyes. They won't talk to us. It's the same as it would be with any job application process....but because it's Disney, we tend to look at it differently. I had to accept the fact that my 'baby' was an adult now. I put her on a plane to Europe in Sept....she managed to make it through just fine. She grew as a person...she found that she was capable of a lot more than she thought she was.
So.....and I say this with all due respect and hopefully kindness.....let her go!! Let your daughter do what needs to be done. You can't do this for her. And yes, I get how hard it is. This is your 'baby'. But, Disney doesn't see her as a baby....they see her as an adult. And if an applicant needs to have a parent run interference for them, then they aren't going to think that kid is a good choice for DCP. These kids have to take responsibility for feeding themselves, laundering their clothes, getting along with others, health concerns and getting to work every day. We, as parents, aren't going to be able to do that. Better that we just allow them to control it from the very beginning.

As far as the auditions go? Well......understand where I come from when I say this, the mother of a performer. We all think our kids are the most talented kid out there. And we think that Disney would be so very lucky to have them. But, as with every job in entertainment, your kid isn't going to be a match for every thing they audition or apply for. 

Of course, I'm that mother who doesn't think her child is the best thing since Ethel Barrymore!!! I tend to be very honest, perhaps too honest, about Kate's abilities and her performances. So, the first time I told her that I didn't see 'Kate' up on the stage, but the person she was portraying? She bawled her eyes out. She's talented, don't get me wrong. But, others are as well. So, only you and your daughter can decide if it's worth the chance to go to audition and possibly not get chosen in the end for DCP.

The thing to keep in mind is this....I truly believe, as do others, the the original application is searched, by a computer program, for specific phrases and words. If the program doesn't see those, or not enough of them, the applicant is rejected. If the program sees what it's looking for, it moves the applicant on to the WBI. And again, a program is looking for specifics. If it sees some of the specific phrases and words it's looking for, it may put the applicant into submission. If it sees more of what it's looking for, it allows the applicant to move on to a phone interview. Now, a real human being gets to talk to the applicant. At this point, it's up to our kids to really sell themselves. If the interviewer likes what they've heard, the applicant could be put in progress. Or possibly into submission..not too sure if that happens.  Which basically means that some kids are going to get accepted more quickly than others, while others will have to sit and wait to see if they are going to be a fit down the road...after those who are a better fit are accepted. So, there's always a chance of acceptance, right up until the closing date.
Now....I can't say, for sure, if my theory is correct or not. But, I can't imagine that Disney has people sitting there, at computers, reading 50,000 applications! It would seem to be nearly impossible. But, I could be wrong.

So, in short.....keep on hoping! There is hope until it all closes or your dd sees NLIC on her dashboard. Send her off to the audition. Better safe than sorry. Besides, I firmly believe that every time you audition, you learn something. Kate would be going to auditions as long as she was still in the running! And then? Try to let go and let your daughter take the reins! I know it's hard, and you so badly want to help and be a part of it all. 

And yes, your dd is probably very busy at school...man, I get that. Dd had a performance Friday night, a 4 hr music rehearsal for their next show on Sat, a performance on Sat night, and a performance on Sunday afternoon...as well as tonight, tomorrow night and Wed night. And her homework, going to class and getting work study done. Don't know how they do it!  So, my fingers are crossed for you and your dd. 

I really hope it all works out for her.  And I really, really hope I haven't sounder harsh or unfeeling here. That's not my intent. I've just been down this road and wanted to share my experiences and how I decided to handle it the best way I could.  It's so hard being a mom, and a mom of a performer is even harder....your child has to deal with so much rejection. That hurts a mom!!!!  Hang in there!!!


----------



## coinkc

My daughter just got her dates.  She will be there August 8-January 5. 

 That's a long time to be away from home so I guess I'm going to have to plan some trips to go visit!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

coinkc said:


> My daughter just got her dates.  She will be there August 8-January 5.
> 
> That's a long time to be away from home so I guess I'm going to have to plan some trips to go visit!!!


Yeah, we all know you don't want to go, that you feel you must go in order to visit your dd! We all feel your pain!!
I'm already planning where my dh and I are having Thanksgiving dinner in WDW!!


----------



## britterbell

Still waiting to hear back about the Fall 2016 program. Completed my phone interview on February 10th and am dying waiting to hear...


----------



## Sparkie

deleted


----------



## goofy4tink

For those parents who are curious about the audition process....it was really something. We went through it yesterday, in NYC. Left my dd at the lobby door at 9:45. Already a ton of kids there. Sign in was at 10, auditions start at 10:30. I had planned to meet up with two other moms. We had coffee, and about 10:45, one mom got the call to meet her dd....she had been cut already! She was in an early group and they actually started prior to 10:30. The kids were taken in groups of 50. They had to do a marching sequence, with skipping and a few jazz squares. Evidently, they were looking for a ton of animation. A huge number of kids were cut at this time. I believe there were about 350 kids there to start. 
The other mom's dd came down soon after! So now, I was stuck all alone. My dd texted me, telling me to come up....she had made the first cut! She was 208. So up I went. It was fun sitting and watching all the 'professional' actors/dancers all over the place, heaving to their various auditions. I chatted with a mom from Delaware for the next two hours. 
So....after that first cut, the kids sat around a fair amount. Then they were given 'improv' type situations to play out....for character work. Those that made it through that part were then photographed (I think that's what dd told me) and measured. Happily, dd came in at 5'9", vs 5'10"! That gives her a few more options for characters!!
Then, if they made it through measuring, they were taught a more intensive dance routine. Groups of six were then taken to a different room to strut their stuff. Then the final cut....some, but not many, were sent on to face character work. My dd dudnt get there....but we didn't think that would happen in any case....just too tall. 

So....it was a fairly long time, waiting and learning dances. Four he's for us. But, dd is beyond thrilled! She was happy to have made that first cut when she saw the kids that were leaving. Some looked perfect. Evidently not the 'look' Disney was looking for yesterday!

Will she get to do character work next fall? No idea. But she's glad she auditioned. And worst case scenario, she still goes and works in attractions. 

For those that have kids still in submission? There were a ton of kids that hasn't had their WBI or phone interview yet. And a bunch of them made it to the end. So, who knows what happens with them.


----------



## nzdisneymom

I'm so glad to have found this thread!  My son is interested in applying for Spring 2017 when he'll be between finishing his AA and beginning his university work.  We were at WDW on spring break and talked with someone who is in the College Program now who answered so many of our questions.  

But I have one that I hope someone here might be able to help me with - my son has Asperger's (high functioning) and we were wondering if others who are "on the spectrum" have worked through the College Program and how it turned out for them.  

Thanks so much.


----------



## BadDad

My daughter has Juvenile Rheum Arthritis. Her experience wasn't too good. Medical accommodations were difficult because the process is very strict.


----------



## mrsmom

My son got his  acceptance a week ago he got attractions.,His dates August 15 -Jan 5th !! Can't wait


----------



## goofy4tink

stagemother said:


> Ok, Mrs. Goofy I couldn't take it any longer .. and sent two messages to the Disney College Recruitment team (without using my daughters name that is different than mine).  Please let me know what you think ... we are still in submission... are you still in pending?
> 
> *My 1st Question:*
> My daughter has been in Submission since she applied 2 weeks ago, Feb 7.  If she has an amazing auditions in March and Disney College Program recruiters from the audition want her to be a performer, will someone from the program manually get her out of submission in order to get the WBI and phone interview?
> 
> It would be disheartening to spend all the money and time to get her to the March auditions only to find out because of her locked "In
> Submission" status she doesn't qualify for a WBI or  interview even with a stellar and magical audition.
> So please advise as to the process if auditioning while still in submission.
> I certainly appreciate your kindness and time in responding.
> Have a magical day!
> 
> *1st Response*:
> Thank you for your message.
> Sometimes we can spot a great fit for The Disney College Program right away, but other times we may request a bit more time to determine if someone will be a right fit.
> Please have your daughter continue checking her e-mail and/or dashboard account for updates.  This is the best way to get updates on a submitted application.
> Thank you and have a magical day!
> 
> *My 2nd question:*
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> I still have a quick question.  Is the "right "fit" that you mentioned determined solely on the application or could the DCP Character Audition make a difference to get out of "In Submission"?       I appreciate your time and thank you in advance for your response.
> Have a great day!
> 
> *2nd Response:*
> The best thing to do is continue checking your e-mail and dashboard for updates. Definitely the application are the focus to for review and determinations on your next steps. Attending an audition would be for your benefit if you want to be considered for the Character Performer role.
> Thank you and have a magical day!
> Disney Campus Recruitment
> 
> Mrs. Goofy, please share your impression of these responses.



Just wanted to check in and see how your dd is doing.  Did she ever go to auditions? If so, how did they turn out? Have you guys heard anything else from DCP? I've been thinking of you and wondering how it's going.


----------



## brandaid

My daughter just got her acceptance two days ago. She got Merchandise and her dates are August 8th to January 5th. I'm very excited for her.


----------



## brandaid

My daughter was accepted and will be starting at WDW on August 8th. She just forwarded me an e-mail that DORMS sent her about Summer 1 Education Registration Update. It says that Summer Term begins May 16th and ends August 5th. Is this just a blanket letter they send out to everyone who's been accepted?  This shouldn't apply to my daughter should it?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

brandaid said:


> My daughter was accepted and will be starting at WDW on August 8th. She just forwarded me an e-mail that DORMS sent her about Summer 1 Education Registration Update. It says that Summer Term begins May 16th and ends August 5th. Is this just a blanket letter they send out to everyone who's been accepted?  This shouldn't apply to my daughter should it?



My daughter got the same email but she was accepted into the DCP Alumni program for the Summer and those are the dates for her term.


----------



## HappyHaunts999

Hi Everyone. My DD is starting her Internship in California the end of May. We are looking for housing and hoping someone needs a roommate. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Just Peachy

Hi there.  My DS is starting Aug 15 at WDW.  Currently he is in Merchandise but he also has two outstanding interviews for professional slots.  He waited until the summer after he completed his degree as he could not fit in the DCP program with his required studies.  But working at Disney has always been a goal for him.  We'll see where things go from here.  Found this thread a little while back but never had the time to scan through it.  Now that DS will be there, I need to get to reading!


----------



## Praying Colonel

DS just graduated and is starting on June 6 for Fall Advantage.  He did Spring Advantage in 2014 and was in Merchandise (he helped open Marketplace Co-Op) and thought that would mean he'd get that again, but he'll be in Quick Service.  He's just excited to be going again.  After this he hopes to get a PI or a full-time CM slot.


----------



## Just Peachy

Praying Colonel said:


> DS just graduated and is starting on June 6 for Fall Advantage.  He did Spring Advantage in 2014 and was in Merchandise (he helped open Marketplace Co-Op) and thought that would mean he'd get that again, but he'll be in Quick Service.  He's just excited to be going again.  After this he hopes to get a PI or a full-time CM slot.



Great!  Here's tossing a little Pixie Dust the way of both our DSs.  BTW- DS did not get anymore activity on the PI interviews, only to check in with his interviewer before the end of the CP semester.   It is interesting that there are different starting dates for the same (at least I think they are the same) semester programs.  I'll be driving to Orlando with my DS in August as he wanted his car with him and I thought the drive from Denver was too long for him alone.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Just Peachy said:


> Great!  Here's tossing a little Pixie Dust the way of both our DSs.  BTW- DS did not get anymore activity on the PI interviews, only to check in with his interviewer before the end of the CP semester.   It is interesting that there are different starting dates for the same (at least I think they are the same) semester programs.  I'll be driving to Orlando with my DS in August as he wanted his car with him and I thought the drive from Denver was too long for him alone.



Fall Advantage starts in May and the regular Fall program starts in August.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Hi everyone!  DD is going into her junior year of college and wants to apply for the Spring 2017 semester.  Can anyone tell me anything about being a Hospitality and Tourism major and the options open to them at the DCP?  Do you happen to know when he application process opens for Spring 2017?


----------



## Jules76126

That is great to hear that she interested in the program. I did two while I was in college. Generally, the fall application will open up sometime in early September. I don;t know the exact date, but she can sign up online to receive an email once the application is open. 

In terms of a hospitality and tourism major, she could request to work in one of the resorts at the front desk. However, unless something has changed in recent years, Disney could care less what your major is. There is no guarantee that you would get a position based on your major. Usually, they will ask you to rate your top three choices so if she really wants to work at the front desk, I woudl talk that up during her phone interview. The majority of CPs work at attractions, merch, and quick service food and beverage, They ask everyone on the phone interview if they are interested in Quick service food so unless she is okay doing that job, she should not say yes as there is a good chance she will end up there. I really wanted attractions in Epcot and got it both times so definitely talking up why she wants to work front desk woudl be a huge help if that's what she wants. At the end of the day, its less about where you work than the experience. She will have a great time no matter where she ends up. Plus all roles could relate to her major since it is very customer service orientated, unless you work behind the scenes (costuming and housekeeping) and those jobs are far and few between. 

My biggest recommendation is looking over all the roles and deciding what she really wants to do. You have to be okay working a mickey ice cream cart if you pick quick service, just like you need to be okay working It's a Small World picking Attractions. If you don't want to work in the hot sun all day, don't pick Custodial or operations (I think that includes front gate and parking lot). 

Good Luck!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Thanks Jules!  She knows she wants to work in one of the hotels, as that's where she'd like to work after college.  She also mentioned there's a new tour guide position, but they are very, very limited.  She was an ambassador in high school (2400 students) and is also an ambassador at her college (9000 students) so she's used to giving guided tours, etc.  But she knows that it's unlikely she would get it, but still wants to try.  She is also working at a national chain restaurant at the moment as a hostess, but occasionally buses tables, takes drink orders, etc. so she's open to that as well.  Really just about any job but would be thrilled to get something in the hotels.  I'll tell her to keep an eye out for the application dates, as I'm sure she already is.  And we'll keep our fingers crossed that she gets accepted.  

Her school also mentioned that there are classes available while at Disney that would get her credit since her major is HTMS.  They are the only major on campus who will get credits while at DCP.  Can anyone share their experience of taking a class or two while working at the DCP?  What they thought of the classes, etc.?


----------



## tiggersmyguy

PrincessKsMom, my daughter did Spring Advantage 2014, her sophomore year of college. She was a hospitality management major. She also was interested in working at a resort front desk, she was offered quick service food, not even one of her choices! She grumbled about it but accepted. Biggest shocker, she enjoyed it and also discovered that food and beverage was more interesting than she ever imagined. Since graduating in December (a semester early thanks to taking ap classes, a few summer classes and a Disney class) she has worked as a front desk supervisor at a hotel but is now a food & bev supervisor at a hotel. It still amazes me that the job she least wanted at Disney helped her find something she really enjoys.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

tiggersmyguy said:


> PrincessKsMom, my daughter did Spring Advantage 2014, her sophomore year of college. She was a hospitality management major. She also was interested in working at a resort front desk, she was offered quick service food, not even one of her choices! She grumbled about it but accepted. Biggest shocker, she enjoyed it and also discovered that food and beverage was more interesting than she ever imagined. Since graduating in December (a semester early thanks to taking ap classes, a few summer classes and a Disney class) she has worked as a front desk supervisor at a hotel but is now a food & bev supervisor at a hotel. It still amazes me that the job she least wanted at Disney helped her find something she really enjoys.


Thank you for sharing your daughter's experience. I'm happy to hear she had such a wonderful experience and found her passion while at DCP.  I'm sure my daughter will take anything they offer. Lol. It is all about the experience of working for Disney!


----------



## Jules76126

PrincessKsMom said:


> Thanks Jules!  She knows she wants to work in one of the hotels, as that's where she'd like to work after college.  She also mentioned there's a new tour guide position, but they are very, very limited.  She was an ambassador in high school (2400 students) and is also an ambassador at her college (9000 students) so she's used to giving guided tours, etc.  But she knows that it's unlikely she would get it, but still wants to try.  She is also working at a national chain restaurant at the moment as a hostess, but occasionally buses tables, takes drink orders, etc. so she's open to that as well.  Really just about any job but would be thrilled to get something in the hotels.  I'll tell her to keep an eye out for the application dates, as I'm sure she already is.  And we'll keep our fingers crossed that she gets accepted.
> 
> Her school also mentioned that there are classes available while at Disney that would get her credit since her major is HTMS.  They are the only major on campus who will get credits while at DCP.  Can anyone share their experience of taking a class or two while working at the DCP?  What they thought of the classes, etc.?



Interesting that they now have a tour guide role. I am sure that is a very popular request. They seem to be adding more and more positions each year. My first CP you could not be a photopass photographer, but by my next one you could. Just because a role is difficult to get, doesn't mean it's impossible. Sounds like this program is quite popular at her school. I woudl see if she could talk to someone who has done the program recently and get their perspective. I found that very helpful. The other thing is, less college kids work in the hotel front desk or those hard to get roles. Most of my friends I made while at work so it was great to work at places that had a lot of college kids. It became one big friendly environment and we really bonded. I am getting married later this year and some of my CP friends from my first program (which was 9 years ago) are coming to my wedding so you really do make lifelong friendships.

I did not take any classes while I did the programs (I was a History Major so wasn't going to help me) but I know plenty of people who did. Each class was one day a week for I think two hours and you were allowed to take 2 classes max. I don't think it was too difficult. Most of my friends were not spending hours doing homework or projects. Those that took the classes really enjoyed them. You are guaranteed to have the day off for your class as well so no issues there. I am not sure if she plans to do Spring or Spring Advantage.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Thanks Jules!  You've been extremely helpful.    And congrats on your upcoming wedding!!!

She is part of the Disney College club at school and they are being mentored by others who have done the program in the past.  I believe she indicated the tour guide position was new this past year.  She has an eye on doing the college program (spring this coming school year or fall of senior year) and would possibly like to do the program again after graduation.  I didn't realize there as a "spring" and "spring advantage" so I Googled it.  She would definitely need the program that supplies the housing.  (DCP website only mentioned Spring and Spring Advantage for California and said the only real difference was housing.)  I'm sure she would make many wonderful friends through housing.  She's not sure she wants to take classes and participate in the program. She's afraid it may be too much, so I'm just trying to gather info.  I've been a long-time DISer but have been away for quite a while.  But I knew the perfect place to come for info.    We've also been watching some of the youtube videos of phone interviews trying to get a feel for it all.


----------



## Jules76126

Wonderful that she has some resources at school! The Orlando program supplies housing to all CPs so no worries there. She is guaranteed to get a spot. The only difference between normal Spring/Fall programs and the advantage programs is the length. Spring runs early Jan to May and advantage runs late January to Mid August. I was there January 22 to August 17. Fall advantage is June to December and Fall is August to December. I can understand the school work issue. I did the program spring of my sophomore year and then the semester after I graduated. Both great programs. Definitely come back and update us once she is accepted and knows her role. Love to know where she gets placed. Working at Disney is a wonderful experience. Besides living in abroad it was one of my favorite things i've done.


----------



## tiggersmyguy

PrincessKsMom, I don't think taking a class is that much of an issue while on the cp. My daughter had weeks when she worked overtime and she had no problem with getting her class work done. As for the housing, just be aware that they do charge rent, can't remember how much it was exactly. She will also have roommates, my daughter had anywhere from 3-4 roommates in the 2 bedroom unit depending on length of program. She is still in close contact with 1 of the roommates (2 of them were real problems, sadly) and she made many friends from literally all over the world at work.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

I spoke with DD last night.  She laughed and said she was aware of everything that was mentioned here.  I should know better.  She is a planner and is all about the details.  LOL.  She said the only Disney class available that she can take is related to H.R., I believe.  She said that's why she's been avoiding taking that one at school so it's still an option for her at Disney.  She was glad to hear that others had taken classes while doing DCP and it didn't pose a problem.  

Tiggersmyguy - right now she has apartment-style housing on campus.  Two bedroom, kitchen, living room, bathroom with 3 other roommates, so I'm sure the housing won't be a problem.  And we did know there would be a charge which is directly taken from her paycheck.  I guess I'm more nervous about all of this than she is.  She seems to have it all under control.  The only thing she has no control over is whether her application is accepted/if she gets a phone interview/if she gets selected.  That is up to the fates.


----------



## tiggersmyguy

I think your DD and mine are cut from the same cloth, those words of "I know all this Mom" are still echoing in my ears! I do believe the HR class is the one my daughter took at Disney, she had no problem getting credit for it at school.  My daughter also was used to roommates at school, usually 3-5 in any given year. At Disney, 2 of her roommates had never lived away from home.  They expected "other" people to pick up after them and had no idea how to wash a dish or bathroom for that matter. That was her only problem with roommates, still talks a few times a week to the one that knew what living with other people means.


----------



## brandaid

My daughter will be in the DCP for the fall semester. We're going to go down and visit her in October. Should we buy park tickets, or will she be able to bring us in?


----------



## SureAsLiz

brandaid said:


> My daughter will be in the DCP for the fall semester. We're going to go down and visit her in October. Should we buy park tickets, or will she be able to bring us in?



This depends on your party size, how many days you will be there, and how many hours she will have worked.
There is a new system in which CPs earn guest entry after working so many hours. Hopefully someone can explain it as the system changed after I left, so I'm not 100% sure how it works now.

If she isn't able to get you in on her guest passes, then she will be able to purchase discounted tickets (10% off generally) for you


----------



## Just Peachy

brandaid said:


> My daughter will be in the DCP for the fall semester. We're going to go down and visit her in October. Should we buy park tickets, or will she be able to bring us in?



I'll be doing the same thing with my son this November.  In checking into the latest rules with tickets, I found that members of the DCP get 3-one-day-park-hopper-passes for the first 150 hours worked and then another 3 after 300 hours worked and a remaining 3 after 600 hours of work for a total of 9 tickets within a calendar year.  These tickets are not effected by the standard main gate block-out dates.  But, they are blocked out on the same dates that the DCP is blocked out for "employee self-admission".  (I think that this means that more block out times impact the tickets.)

Our family will be at the parks for 4 days, so I plan to buy three-day passes and assume that my son will be able to get us in for the 4th day.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Just Peachy said:


> These tickets are not effected by the standard main gate block-out dates. But, they are blocked out on the same dates that the DCP is blocked out for "employee self-admission". (I think that this means that more block out times impact the tickets.)



This is partly true [though I believe it ends with the same result that you are thinking of]

There are 3 types of blockouts:
Employee Self-Admission
Main Entrance Pass (Spouse and Guest)
One-Day Park Hopper Guest Ticket (for Temporary/Recurring Cast guest tickets) [this is what DCP earns]

Employee self-admission pretty much only happens during Christmas/New Years Week. There will be random days sometimes (Last year included 7/4 at MK, and Wine and Dine Half at Epcot). On these days, CMs are not able to enter the park without a paid (or comp) ticket.

Main Entrance Pass (Spouse and Guest) is for regular employee guest passes, and is the most common. But the number of days have been drastically reduced this year compared to last

One-Day PH seems to have fewer restrictions than the regular guest passes, and will probably line up with self-admission blockouts. But since the passes are new this year, there's little precedent as to what will be blocked out for them.


----------



## dizagain

DD is there now.....the new hopper passes temporary CM' s (like CP' s are) earn are great!  Like mentioned above, they earn 3 at each milestone-150, 300 and 600 hours worked.  They also receive one guest  hopper about two weeks after arrival, or at least they did for Spring, SA and FA this year.

They can be used any time Cast Members are allowed in the parks using their own main gate pass......this means pretty much almost all of the time.  There have been no blockout dates for them so far this year and I would guess there won't be until a few days at MK around the Christmas holidays. 

It's important to know that there is a blockout date calendar for cast members and their guest passes.  There are lots of blockout dates ( MK especially) but generally those are for the full and part time CM' s.  You have to read carefully. Many CP' s and their families do not understand this and lose out on using their passes.   

We have enjoyed the perks our CP' s have earned!


----------



## mobish

I have a helpful for hint for those CPs with a car.   My daughter did 2 programs, a PI then worked in Celebration for 2 years.  If you need a reliable mechanic go to Pep Boys in Celebration.  They take good care of cast members, their prices are fair and they are honest about the work that is needed and NOT needed.  Always did the right thing for my daughter.


----------



## Merryweather11

dizagain said:


> DD is there now.....the new hopper passes temporary CM' s (like CP' s are) earn are great!  Like mentioned above, they earn 3 at each milestone-150, 300 and 600 hours worked.  They also receive one guest  hopper about two weeks after arrival, or at least they did for Spring, SA and FA this year.
> 
> They can be used any time Cast Members are allowed in the parks using their own main gate pass......this means pretty much almost all of the time.  There have been no blockout dates for them so far this year and I would guess there won't be until a few days at MK around the Christmas holidays.



Hi There, I was wondering if you knew if the CP has to be with you when guests use the new hopper passes.  I thought I read somewhere that they had to scan their ID and then the guest scans their pass--but I haven't been able to confirm that anywhere.  Curious if the CP has to be at work how the guest will get into the park.   My daughter is heading out in early September to start the program and I'm trying to figure out how things work.


----------



## goofy4tink

Merryweather11 said:


> Hi There, I was wondering if you knew if the CP has to be with you when guests use the new hopper passes.  I thought I read somewhere that they had to scan their ID and then the guest scans their pass--but I haven't been able to confirm that anywhere.  Curious if the CP has to be at work how the guest will get into the park.   My daughter is heading out in early September to start the program and I'm trying to figure out how things work.


I'm not 100% sure. Your dd will get more info...you've got 150 work hours to figure it out!! 
My dd starts on Sept 6, when does yours start?


----------



## stitchlovestink

Merryweather11 said:


> Hi There, I was wondering if you knew if the CP has to be with you when guests use the new hopper passes.  I thought I read somewhere that they had to scan their ID and then the guest scans their pass--but I haven't been able to confirm that anywhere.  Curious if the CP has to be at work how the guest will get into the park.   My daughter is heading out in early September to start the program and I'm trying to figure out how things work.


Yes, the CP has to be there to get the guest in.  The CP must scan their main gate first and then scan the Chip and dale pass for each guest.  Each guest will attach a "finger scan" to their pass as it is a park hopper.  The CM does not need to be present for park hopping but you should remember which finger you used because they can't reset them and if there is a problem then they may require the CM to show up with their main gate.  CMs aren't required to stay with immediate family, but technically they aren't supposed to leave anyone else they get into the parks on their chip and dale passes unattended.  
And as far as getting into the park if the CM is working, well they have to be there to get you in, so you will have to go around their work schedule.   And they can't call out of work and then use their main gate or blue ID.  That is grounds for immediate termination.


----------



## dizagain

stitchlovestink said:


> Yes, the CP has to be there to get the guest in.  The CP must scan their main gate first and then scan the Chip and dale pass for each guest.  Each guest will attach a "finger scan" to their pass as it is a park hopper.  The CM does not need to be present for park hopping but you should remember which finger you used because they can't reset them and if there is a problem then they may require the CM to show up with their main gate.  CMs aren't required to stay with immediate family, but technically they aren't supposed to leave anyone else they get into the parks on their chip and dale passes unattended.
> And as far as getting into the park if the CM is working, well they have to be there to get you in, so you will have to go around their work schedule.   And they can't call out of work and then use their main gate or blue ID.  That is grounds for immediate termination.


Yes, the CM does have to be there.  Another thing to note is that the passes can be linked to your MDE and you can make the FP' s yourself at 60 days out with a resort reservation.  Many people don't know or believe this. My DD took pictures of the numbers on the passes for me and I added them to MDE- worked perfectly!


----------



## stitchlovestink

dizagain said:


> Yes, the CM does have to be there.  Another thing to note is that the passes can be linked to your MDE and you can make the FP' s yourself at 60 days out with a resort reservation.  Many people don't know or believe this. My DD took pictures of the numbers on the passes for me and I added them to MDE- worked perfectly!


Your really not supposed to link them to your MDE.  They are supposed to be linked to the CM's MDE because additional days will be loaded onto those same cards and once they have been linked, they cannot be unlinked.  They are told to link them to their accounts and not to let others put them on their own MDE.  I was there and heard the instructions with my own 2 ears.


----------



## dizagain

stitchlovestink said:


> Your really not supposed to link them to your MDE.  They are supposed I h to be linked to the CM's MDE because additional days will be loaded onto those same cards and once they have been linked, they cannot be unlinked.  They are told to link them to their accounts and not to let others put them on their own MDE.  I was there and heard the instructions with my own 2 ears.



I guess this is another one of those things that you get different answers from different people at Disney. 

My DD has received three sets of plastic guest passes-one at each milestone.  They were not re-used. The pre-2016 passes operated the way you stated, but  the instructions online say they may be linked and FP' s made by others although of course the CM must accompany guests to the parks.  We have used guest passes on two trips this way with no issues. I love this way so much better even with fewer passes.


----------



## stitchlovestink

dizagain said:


> I guess this is another one of those things that you get different answers from different people at Disney.
> 
> My DD has received three sets of plastic guest passes-one at each milestone.  They were not re-used. The pre-2016 passes operated the way you stated, but  the instructions online say they may be linked and FP' s made by others although of course the CM must accompany guests to the parks.  We have used guest passes on two trips this way with no issues. I love this way so much better even with fewer passes.


Yes, well this was just this May we were told that and it was a manager in charge of the ticket sales. I feel pretty confident they know the rules.


----------



## dizagain

stitchlovestink said:


> Yes, well this was just this mayy we were told that and it was a manager in charge of the ticket sales. I feel pretty confident they know the rules.



I totally respect your desire to follow the rules and use your passes correctly.   My DD' s are the same way! Many times different Disney high-ups give different info......it's so confusing!  I'm just saying that I know for sure that the passes may be linked to guest MDE and FP' s made by the guest or CM.  We have spoken with Guest Relations several times, most recently two weeks ago when we had issues with one pass and verified this.  The issue was not caused by linking- the new passes still have some kinks.  You will receive a set of three passes with Chip and Dale on them as you reach each milestone. I have 6 of these at my house since we save them.  DD has the last set she received in June in her apartment.  

Many,many people miss out and think they can't use these CP passes when the blockout calendar is red..... My main hope is that our info will help!

I hope you are having a great time!!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

The new Chip & Dale guest ticket cards can be linked to the MDX account of whoever will use them. There's a FAQ on the Hub that talks about it.

They don't work the same as the reusable Guest Passes that FT/PT CMs get.


----------



## stobaugh6

My DD was accepted into the CP spring 2017 program. Her check in date is January 17. She and I, along with a friend and my two youngest DDs are flying in on the 15th to help her get settled. I am not familiar with the Orlando area and would love some recommendations on places to stay. We will be staying offsite the 15-21 and then moving onsite 21-31. We already had a trip planned the 21-31, so we are just arriving a few days early. Thanks for the help!

Heather


----------



## goofy4tink

stobaugh6 said:


> My DD was accepted into the CP spring 2017 program. Her check in date is January 17. She and I, along with a friend and my two youngest DDs are flying in on the 15th to help her get settled. I am not familiar with the Orlando area and would love some recommendations on places to stay. We will be staying offsite the 15-21 and then moving onsite 21-31. We already had a trip planned the 21-31, so we are just arriving a few days early. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Heather


Congratulations to you all!!! My dd just started her program on Sept 6!! She's loving it. Most of the hotels/resorts in the Disney Springs area will  meet your needs. Dd's boyfriend is coming down in Nov...I think he's going to be staying at the Holiday Inn on rt 535..I think it's actually in Lake Buena Vista. It's fairly inexpensive, and close to the areas your dd will need to be. Vista Way is right across the street, the other complexes are fairly nearby.


----------



## Boopuff

January is a low(er) time of year at WDW.  Disney may also be offering really nice deals for on-site stays.  Which may be comparable to off site.


----------



## dizfamily4

My DD was accepted as well for the 2017 spring semester and she too will arrive on Jan 17th! Wasn't sure how it works, would she just go down or should I go and help her settle in ?? Exciting all around and hoping for a positive experience!


----------



## goofy4tink

dizfamily4 said:


> My DD was accepted as well for the 2017 spring semester and she too will arrive on Jan 17th! Wasn't sure how it works, would she just go down or should I go and help her settle in ?? Exciting all around and hoping for a positive experience!


We flew down with our dd. We spent a few days in the parks, then on her check in day, we got to see her complex and her apt. Got to meet her roommates, which was nice. Then we made a trip to Target to get her food and other stuff...comforter, pillows, foam mattress topper, other stuff we didn't want to pack and fly down with. 
When it was time to say goodby, we left feeling good that we knew where she was staying and with who. It made flying home without her a lot easier. And I don't worry too much having seen the security they have.


----------



## HopperFan

dizfamily4 said:


> My DD was accepted as well for the 2017 spring semester and she too will arrive on Jan 17th! Wasn't sure how it works, would she just go down or should I go and help her settle in ?? Exciting all around and hoping for a positive experience!



Depends on your DD and also how easy it is for you to go, and will it impact you being able to go again while she is there.

My DD had no plans for us to go with her.  She was driving down on her own.  We ended up doing a beach trip she wanted to go on, so we rode with her, beach, then Orlando where DH worked and I took DS to parks ... then we flew home.

DD went to check in on her own, went to her apartment with her roommates and then they went shopping together for what they needed.  She did end up having dinner with us a couple nights because roomies had family down but we never saw her apartment.  Her days were spent doing all the "stuff" and she had very little time for us.  It was fine because we are regulars and have APs .....

But had we been from farther and not regular I would rather have come back when she had hotel discounts for us and she had time to spend with us.  They really don't need any help, the roomies will be getting to know each other and they have so much they have to do.  It was more like about 6 weeks when she was looking for some family time with us.


----------



## stitchlovestink

dizfamily4 said:


> My DD was accepted as well for the 2017 spring semester and she too will arrive on Jan 17th! Wasn't sure how it works, would she just go down or should I go and help her settle in ?? Exciting all around and hoping for a positive experience!




Both of mine have done the DCP. The younger one has done it TV twice and plans on returning. 

As far as it being a positive experience,  I will say it is what they choose to make of it.  It isn't going to be all fairytales and pixie dust.  There will be negative things, long hours, nasty guests, frustrating roommates, not so nice bosses, possible homesickness... but if they look for the negative, they will clearly find it and then some.  If they look for the positive, they will find the positive. 
Mine didn't necessarily like their roles but they loved other aspects of it...lifelong friendships, the various experiences.... and One loved 2 out of 3 roles she worked, already having worked at the Studios, Epcot and Magic Kingdom!!


----------



## HopperFan

stitchlovestink said:


> Both of mine have done the DCP. The younger one has done it TV twice and plans on returning.
> 
> As far as it being a positive experience,  I will say it is what they choose to make of it.  It isn't going to be all fairytales and pixie dust.  There will be negative things, long hours, nasty guests, frustrating roommates, not so nice bosses, possible homesickness... but if they look for the negative, they will clearly find it and then some.  If they look for the positive, they will find the positive.
> Mine didn't necessarily like their roles but they loved other aspects of it...lifelong friendships, the various experiences.... and One loved 2 out of 3 roles she worked, already having worked at the Studios, Epcot and Magic Kingdom!!



All very true.  DD was there a year in 3 roles at Disney Springs and Epcot.  Two apartments (the "most popular" and the least). Her plan was to stay forever and doing DCP was a great insight.  She opted to go to graduate school rather than stay but wouldn't trade the experience for anything for so many reasons.  She learned so much about herself and her goals, and is succeeding in ways she never could have imagined. I think the DCP helped her realize her potential.

The key to remember that one DCP is what, 4 mos?  They can handle a less than perfect apartment, roommate, job or boss.  The knowledge is that it will end.  SO enjoy every bit of it, take advantage of every bit of it .......... the time will go by very very fast.


----------



## dizagain

My DD is also arriving 1/17 for her second program.  My other DD is there now and leaves in December.  This is a wonderful opportunity and they have both really enjoyed their time there.  As others have said, it is what you make of it and attitude and work ethic are huge factors.  In the end, the positives far outweighed the negatives for mine.  When they complain, I remind them that they are at Disney World and I am not and to suck it up-ha.  I'm mean like that....


----------



## Panotchr

My 19yo DD will be arriving on 1/23.  She turns 20 on 1/24!  She will be part of the Spring Advantage program.  She has looked forward to this since middle school.  She's been assigned the role of concierge/merchandise.  We are so excited for her!


----------



## stitchlovestink

HopperFan said:


> All very true.  DD was there a year in 3 roles at Disney Springs and Epcot.  Two apartments (the "most popular" and the least). Her plan was to stay forever and doing DCP was a great insight.  She opted to go to graduate school rather than stay but wouldn't trade the experience for anything for so many reasons.  She learned so much about herself and her goals, and is succeeding in ways she never could have imagined. I think the DCP helped her realize her potential.
> 
> The key to remember that one DCP is what, 4 mos?  They can handle a less than perfect apartment, roommate, job or boss.  The knowledge is that it will end.  SO enjoy every bit of it, take advantage of every bit of it .......... the time will go by very very fast.



Both of mine did the Advantage program so theirs were 7 month programs.  The "regular" spring or fall program is 4 months on the short side and 5 months on the long side depending on what you select as your arrival date.
One of mine based on beginning/end date had one program that was over 7 and a half months.  Basically, I would say the shortest is 4 months though. 

The only thing mine wouldn't compromise on was apartments.   We know there are serious mold problems at too many of the Vista apartments.  They were not willing to live there.  Luckily, there is an option to pay a fee for a voluntary move.  We would have done that.  Their health is far to important to live in an apartment with mold issues.  That can cause serious long term health issues.  Everything is they could figure out how to deal with.


----------



## HopperFan

stitchlovestink said:


> Both of mine did the Advantage program so theirs were 7 month programs.  The "regular" spring or fall program is 4 months on the short side and 5 months on the long side depending on what you select as your arrival date.
> One of mine based on beginning/end date had one program that was over 7 and a half months.  Basically, I would say the shortest is 4 months though.
> 
> The only thing mine wouldn't compromise on was apartments.   We know there are serious mold problems at too many of the Vista apartments.  They were not willing to live there.  Luckily, there is an option to pay a fee for a voluntary move.  We would have done that.  Their health is far to important to live in an apartment with mold issues.  That can cause serious long term health issues.  Everything is they could figure out how to deal with.



Yes there are advantages, not sure the ratio of how many do that compared with the regular programs.  My point was this isn't a long term commitment and many things can be dealt with in the short term.  My DD had never shared a bedroom or bathroom in her life.  At her college, dorms were private bedrooms with full beds and private baths in 4 bedroom apartments, and her last year she had her own 1 bedroom apartment.  For her to share a room and bath in a small apartment plus a twin bed was a really big adjustment ... but she did fine.

DD was there a 2014-2015, August through May.  Her second "semester" she was unhappily moved to Vista. Immediate issue with bedbugs. She is very independent will go to battle for what she believes and she went round and round with management. They were locked out for days with none of their things and she was very upset demanding they move them.  They absolutely refused and said they would fix apartment. They didn't even offer temp housing, just coupons for dining and movies.....  They said the program was completely full and there were no options for moving at all.   So I don't think moving is always an option.  It may depend from program to program based on how many participants there are.

She had seen some bad Vista apartments that friends were in (interesting all guys) but many had been rehabbed including hers.  Note that none of the apartments are managed by Disney so they can promise nothing and resolve nothing.  They are managed by Lincoln Properties.


----------



## HopperFan

Gr8t Fan said:


> My daughter had two apartments at Vista and never had a problem in either, thank goodness.





goofy4tink said:


> My dd is in Vista now. She was very disappointed to be put there when she got the notice. But, the apt was acceptably clean when she got there. No need to clean any further. Freshly painted. No sign of mold...yet. She's actually quite happy there.



DD had Commons her first round, great location and washer/dryer in unit. Since less than half of them were staying another round she had to move.  She was upset when they told her Vista because she had visited several of the guys in her group and they had run down apartments.  When she got hers she was pleasantly surprised it had been rehabbed.  The bed bugs were a huge pain, especially when it made her  homeless and trying to start training for her new position.  This was really my only disappointment with the program - the disconnect between housing management and Disney.

Honestly I would think there is a health code in place that would make it illegal for them to place anyone in an apartment with mold, and to ask for a fee be paid by participant to move sounds very wrong.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

My daughter had two apartments at Vista and never had a problem in either, thank goodness.


----------



## goofy4tink

My dd is in Vista now. She was very disappointed to be put there when she got the notice. But, the apt was acceptably clean when she got there. No need to clean any further. Freshly painted. No sign of mold...yet. She's actually quite happy there.


----------



## pkelly6

Hope this is okay to post here... there is a group for DCP parents on FB.  Disney College Program Group - To Infinity! And Beyond.  It's a closed group, so you have to request permission to be added.  My DD was accepted to spring advantage and I've found lots of helpful information from the folks there.


----------



## stitchlovestink

pkelly6 said:


> Hope this is okay to post here... there is a group for DCP parents on FB.  Disney College Program Group - To Infinity! And Beyond.  It's a closed group, so you have to request permission to be added.  My DD was accepted to spring advantage and I've found lots of helpful information from the folks there.


I believe it is against the rules to mention that internet place here...I'd be careful.  People on the cruise board have gotten banned.


----------



## stitchlovestink

HopperFan said:


> Yes there are advantages, not sure the ratio of how many do that compared with the regular programs.  My point was this isn't a long term commitment and many things can be dealt with in the short term.  My DD had never shared a bedroom or bathroom in her life.  At her college, dorms were private bedrooms with full beds and private baths in 4 bedroom apartments, and her last year she had her own 1 bedroom apartment.  For her to share a room and bath in a small apartment plus a twin bed was a really big adjustment ... but she did fine.
> 
> DD was there a 2014-2015, August through May.  Her second "semester" she was unhappily moved to Vista. Immediate issue with bedbugs. She is very independent will go to battle for what she believes and she went round and round with management. They were locked out for days with none of their things and she was very upset demanding they move them.  They absolutely refused and said they would fix apartment. They didn't even offer temp housing, just coupons for dining and movies.....  They said the program was completely full and there were no options for moving at all.   So I don't think moving is always an option.  It may depend from program to program based on how many participants there are.
> 
> She had seen some bad Vista apartments that friends were in (interesting all guys) but many had been rehabbed including hers.  Note that none of the apartments are managed by Disney so they can promise nothing and resolve nothing.  They are managed by Lincoln Properties.




There was a brief time (about 3 months) in 2014 where they were overextended on housing because they brought over 300 CMs from Shanghai to train them here at WDW and they put them up in the CP housing.  They actually offered to move some of the CPs that were over 21 and that had their own transportation to a nearby apt complex for the bargain rate of $50 a week!!  They also told many CPs that were offered extensions that they were not being offered housing and would have to find their own.
Mine had their own car, so leaving CP housing was always an option if they were not placed in a suitable unit as they did not need the bus transportation.

And Disney does own all of the complexes.  They just contract with Lincoln properties to manage/run them.  Ultimately *IF* Disney did want to do something, it could be done.  The matter is, "is it important enough for Disney to want to do something about it?"  And the answer to that is, probably not...
Although, I did hear from a reliable source that Disney had some say in the hot tubs being done away with/filled in at Vista.


----------



## HopperFan

Yes Disney owns property, didn't say they did not. What I said is there is a disconnect between Disney and the management company.  It is important info to share with parents thinking their kids entire experience is being handled and operated by Disney. It is not. Housing issues can be minor or major and it's all in the hands of a few folks at Lincoln.  She found some worked hard and some were very hard to work with. 

Imagine leaving 4 girls, 2 who had just arrived to town homeless for 48 hours without even a pair of pajamas. And it's against the rules to sleep in another apartment. Lincoln didn't represent the Disney expectation.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> I believe it is against the rules to mention that internet place here...I'd be careful.  People on the cruise board have gotten banned.


Not necessarily. I'm double checking, but it's not a commercial site..it's basically an informative, fun group. I'll let you know what I find out. That group of parents is an incredible group, with an immense amount of knowledge.


----------



## stitchlovestink

HopperFan said:


> Yes Disney owns property, didn't say they did not. What I said is there is a disconnect between Disney and the management company.  It is important info to share with parents thinking their kids entire experience is being handled and operated by Disney. It is not. Housing issues can be minor or major and it's all in the hands of a few folks at Lincoln.  She found some worked hard and some were very hard to work with.
> 
> Imagine leaving 4 girls, 2 who had just arrived to town homeless for 48 hours without even a pair of pajamas. And it's against the rules to sleep in another apartment. Lincoln didn't represent the Disney expectation.



Sleeping in others apartments is actually not against the rules if you reside in the same complex.  There was a HUGE issue over a change in that rule some kids were having opposite sex sleepovers.  And when the "upset roommates" involved management, they said as long as they were living in the same complex it wasn't against any written rules about sleeping over.  When the kids went to mediation, they told them no rules were being broken and they needed to work it out amongst themselves.  Now if they reside in different complexes they cannot stay all night. And if caught doing so, that would be grounds for termination.   
And I completely agree!!  That is HORRIBLE to leave those poor CPs without a roof over their heads like that!!  I wonder what would have happened if they went to casting and told casting what was going on?  There is a department that coordinates the college program. It is just a matter of finding the right person and that's not always so easy. :/


----------



## goofy4tink

goofy4tink said:


> Not necessarily. I'm double checking, but it's not a commercial site..it's basically an informative, fun group. I'll let you know what I find out. That group of parents is an incredible group, with an immense amount of knowledge.


Ok....I've been checking around. It is fine to mention this FB group.  It is a terrific bunch of parents, with a lot of information. Between this group, and the FB parent group, there isn't a question or concern that can't be addressed.


----------



## pkelly6

goofy4tink said:


> Ok....I've been checking around. It is fine to mention this FB group.  It is a terrific bunch of parents, with a lot of information. Between this group, and the FB parent group, there isn't a question or concern that can't be addressed.



WHEW! Thanks for confirming!


----------



## nzdisneymom

My son submitted his application last Monday - we were wondering how long it took for your CP participant to hear anything for the next step.  We figure that he's a little late to the application process so it may take longer for a "please continue" or a "we're all full" response but wanted to get an idea of a time range.  Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

nzdisneymom said:


> My son submitted his application last Monday - we were wondering how long it took for your CP participant to hear anything for the next step.  We figure that he's a little late to the application process so it may take longer for a "please continue" or a "we're all full" response but wanted to get an idea of a time range.  Thanks.


It's hard to say. It all depends on what Disney is looking for at any given moment. I know some kids that applied late in the game last spring that got accepted. My dd is currently a CP and just applied for an extension. So, Disney may wait for those extensions to be approved, or denied, before accepting any more DCP applications....but possibly not. I know that the kids that applied for the extensions were told they would hear something by Oct 21.


----------



## stitchlovestink

nzdisneymom said:


> My son submitted his application last Monday - we were wondering how long it took for your CP participant to hear anything for the next step.  We figure that he's a little late to the application process so it may take longer for a "please continue" or a "we're all full" response but wanted to get an idea of a time range.  Thanks.


Has he had his phone interview yet?  It's a multi step process.   One of mine heard on day 3, 4 or 5 after her phone interview.   It was pretty quick. And there was a weekend in there.  She heard back on a Monday.  And the other heard around 2 (or 3) weeks after her phone interview.


----------



## nzdisneymom

stitchlovestink said:


> Has he had his phone interview yet?  It's a multi step process.   One of mine heard on day 3, 4 or 5 after her phone interview.   It was pretty quick. And there was a weekend in there.  She heard back on a Monday.  And the other heard around 2 (or 3) weeks after her phone interview.



No, no phone interview or web interview - just a "thanks for applying" email.  That's why we were wondering at what point to expect an email correspondence.  Good to know about extensions happening now - it might be that they are  holding new applications until after the 21st to see what openings they'll have left to fill.  He's finishing his AA in December and is anxious to have a plan for January as his bachelor's coursework won't start until August.  Otherwise he'll need to start looking for a local job.  DCP slides nicely into his gap.


----------



## luvmydoodle

nzdisneymom said:


> My son submitted his application last Monday - we were wondering how long it took for your CP participant to hear anything for the next step.  We figure that he's a little late to the application process so it may take longer for a "please continue" or a "we're all full" response but wanted to get an idea of a time range.  Thanks.


My son submitted his application Aug. 20 and was put in submission. He attended the character performer auditions, which concluded on Monday 10/10 and was invited to do the WBI yesterday. He has his phone interview next week. So, he was in submission for about six weeks. Good luck to your son. Fingers crossed for mine too!


----------



## goofy4tink

When my dd applied last January, she did so on the first day, Jan 12. She was offered the WBI within an hour of applying. Then, about an hour after the WBI, she was told to set up a date for her phone interview. She did that for the next week. She finally got her acceptance email on Feb 22, auditioned in NCY in mid-March, and got her negative response email for the audition processs about a week after that.


----------



## luvmydoodle

goofy4tink said:


> When my dd applied last January, she did so on the first day, Jan 12. She was offered the WBI within an hour of applying. Then, about an hour after the WBI, she was told to set up a date for her phone interview. She did that for the next week. She finally got her acceptance email on Feb 22, auditioned in NCY in mid-March, and got her negative response email for the audition processs about a week after that.


So, she still did the program but just not as a performer,correct? What role was she in? How far did she get in the audition?


----------



## SureAsLiz

luvmydoodle said:


> So, she still did the program but just not as a performer,correct? What role was she in? How far did she get in the audition?



One thing to note about auditions - making it to the end isn't a guarantee of placement. My understanding is that if you make it to the very end, you are placed on a list that is active for 6 months. That list basically says 'we think you could be good for a role if the need arises'

Sometimes that need never comes up and your placement on the list expires. If that happens, you have to go through the auditions again to be considered.

It's great to make it to the end, but don't think it's a guarantee of placement


----------



## goofy4tink

luvmydoodle said:


> So, she still did the program but just not as a performer,correct? What role was she in? How far did she get in the audition?


My dd has been involved in theatre since she was 8. She has been friends with characters at Six Flags NE for the past two summers, as well as in their 6 person improv group. She had a degree in Theatre Arts. She is also 5'10" tall! So, when she did the Disney audition, she did it mostly for the experience. She was sure she would be cut quickly, based in her height. She was packing up her bag, as the first, big cut was happening, getting ready to be excused. But..they called her number to go to the next round. They started with iver 300 kids, only 100 went on to that next round. There they learned a more difficult dance sequence, as well as some improv stuff. She made it through that section and was excused just prior to the face character section. I think they kept, maybe, 10-15 to go on. 
She auditioned, yet again, last month, in WDW, and was excused quickly. Seems they were looking for very short girls and tall guys. She'll keep auditioning, just in case they need her size. 
She currently works in attractions in DHS, Jedi Training Academy, Olaf and Mickey/Minnie meet and greets and where they do the short Star Wars films. She moves around in that whole area. She really loves it.


----------



## luvmydoodle

goofy4tink said:


> My dd has been involved in theatre since she was 8. She has been friends with characters at Six Flags NE for the past two summers, as well as in their 6 person improv group. She had a degree in Theatre Arts. She is also 5'10" tall! So, when she did the Disney audition, she did it mostly for the experience. She was sure she would be cut quickly, based in her height. She was packing up her bag, as the first, big cut was happening, getting ready to be excused. But..they called her number to go to the next round. They started with iver 300 kids, only 100 went on to that next round. There they learned a more difficult dance sequence, as well as some improv stuff. She made it through that section and was excused just prior to the face character section. I think they kept, maybe, 10-15 to go on.
> She auditioned, yet again, last month, in WDW, and was excused quickly. Seems they were looking for very short girls and tall guys. She'll keep auditioning, just in case they need her size.
> She currently works in attractions in DHS, Jedi Training Academy, Olaf and Mickey/Minnie meet and greets and where they do the short Star Wars films. She moves around in that whole area. She really loves it.



Very cool! My son auditioned last month and made it to the face character section. He is 6' feet tall. I'm not sure if that's tall enough for the "tall guys" they are looking for, but I hope it is! He is also a theater major and has been performing for the last several years, including improv work at the NY Ren Faire. We are just really hopeful that his interview goes way and that he is offered a position!


----------



## luvmydoodle

SureAsLiz said:


> One thing to note about auditions - making it to the end isn't a guarantee of placement. My understanding is that if you make it to the very end, you are placed on a list that is active for 6 months. That list basically says 'we think you could be good for a role if the need arises'
> 
> Sometimes that need never comes up and your placement on the list expires. If that happens, you have to go through the auditions again to be considered.
> 
> It's great to make it to the end, but don't think it's a guarantee of placement



We are aware that it is not a guarantee, but are very happy that the audition moved him out of submission and into the interview process.


----------



## SureAsLiz

luvmydoodle said:


> We are aware that it is not a guarantee, but are very happy that the audition moved him out of submission and into the interview process.


That's definitely a good sign! 
And I wasn't trying to be a downer at all, since I'm pretty sure that's how it came off. One of my former roommates went to auditions several times a month, and it was always interesting to hear her stories on how far she did/didn't make it, simply based on who else happened to be there. Making it to the end is definitely a big deal, and it sounds like it's working positively for your son


----------



## luvmydoodle

SureAsLiz said:


> That's definitely a good sign!
> And I wasn't trying to be a downer at all, since I'm pretty sure that's how it came off. One of my former roommates went to auditions several times a month, and it was always interesting to hear her stories on how far she did/didn't make it, simply based on who else happened to be there. Making it to the end is definitely a big deal, and it sounds like it's working positively for your son



I sure hope that it is a good sign! He was in submission for 6 weeks and he was hoping that the audition would help move him along. Fingers crossed for his phone interview next week! I am hoping that his height will help him out.


----------



## lifesgr8

I am working on reading the thread but wanted to ask a question while I keep reading.  My dd has been excepted & I am working on a few travel arrangements for us.  I am going to go help her get settled in.  I know she has a check in day.  But after that I have no clue.  Are they generally tied up in trainings or meetings the entire first week of their dcp?


----------



## dizagain

Check-in day can be busy depending on schedule.  They arrive at their complex and do a few tasks and may then go to apartment.  Some will immediately take a bus to Casting where they complete the business side of things like payroll, background check, etc.- lasts 1-2 hours depending. Some might not have Casting until later in the day or even the next day.  There will be a housing meeting- usually the second or third day.  Traditions, their formal orientation, will be one day either Third, Fri or Sat, and lasts about 6 hours.  

There is lots of down time but many kids prefer to spend this time bonding with roommates as they won't have much time together once working.  They cannot enter parks for free until after Traditions

I have been through this several times with my kids. We arrive day before check-in, I help them settle and make shopping trips and I fly home day after check-in.  Mine have wanted to be with roommates and didn't want to miss out.
Good luck- it is an amazing experience for them to learn and grow!


----------



## goofy4tink

lifesgr8 said:


> I am working on reading the thread but wanted to ask a question while I keep reading.  My dd has been excepted & I am working on a few travel arrangements for us.  I am going to go help her get settled in.  I know she has a check in day.  But after that I have no clue.  Are they generally tied up in trainings or meetings the entire first week of their dcp?


My dd checked in on Sept 6. We got to WDW on Sept 3 and hung out in the parks for those days prior to checkin. She had an 8:45 check in time. We had packed the car with her bags, and arrived at Vista at the appointed time. She went to check in, got  her key, and we went to the apt. Started getting her unpacked. About 20 mins later, she had to head to Casting. She returned about an hour or so later. We then headed to Target to get the stuff we hadn't brought with us, and food. We returned to the apt, continued unpacking.  About an hour later she had to do drug testing, took about 30 mins. When she got back, I had her bed made, and groceries put away..pretty much. It was probably about 3:00...we said goodbye and left. We flew home the next afternoon. She had Traditions on Sept 10...so lots of time was spent with her roommates. The girls got to know each other pretty well in that time!!! 
I would plan on helping her get settled that day of checkin, then say goodbye to her. Sadly, they really don't need, or want, us there after that!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Still waiting...do they really make them wait until the last possible day to find out whether they have been accepted or not?


----------



## goofy4tink

PrincessKsMom said:


> Still waiting...do they really make them wait until the last possible day to find out whether they have been accepted or not?


Sadly, yes, sometimes. I know of two girls, personally, who had to wait until the last day, and then were told they were on a waitlist!! They got accepted about a month prior to checkin!!!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

goofy4tink said:


> Sadly, yes, sometimes. I know of two girls, personally, who had to wait until the last day, and then were told they were on a waitlist!! They got accepted about a month prior to checkin!!!



Uggggh.  Thanks. Patience is not my strong suit.  And with registration for classes for next semester and registration for housing, etc., this is really throwing a wrench into things.  So much up in the air.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

And today, after 2 months of waiting, the rejection email came  I really wish they would have let her know earlier.  Waiting two months to be rejected is horrible.  But it is what it is.  Disney's loss.


----------



## dizzneebabe

PrincessKsMom said:


> And today, after 2 months of waiting, the rejection email came  I really wish they would have let her know earlier.  Waiting two months to be rejected is horrible.  But it is what it is.  Disney's loss.


Sorry to hear that PrincessKsMom.  Did you DD get a WBI and phone interview?  My son is still waiting to hear--he had his phone interview on Oct. 27th.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Yes, she went through all the steps, including the telephone interview which she did on September 16.  And found out yesterday it was a no.  She was really upset as it was her only chance to apply due to school issues.  But she's moved on and we're keeping our eyes open for an internship over the summer as it is mandatory for her to complete an internship for her degree (Hospitality and Tourism Management Services).


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Oh and good luck to your son!


----------



## dizzneebabe

PrincessKsMom said:


> Yes, she went through all the steps, including the telephone interview which she did on September 16.  And found out yesterday it was a no.  She was really upset as it was her only chance to apply due to school issues.  But she's moved on and we're keeping our eyes open for an internship over the summer as it is mandatory for her to complete an internship for her degree (Hospitality and Tourism Management Services).


Awww...my son JUST received his rejection email. I really thought this was it this time (3rd try). Oh well...Good luck to your daughter finding the right internship.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

I'm so sorry.  That's horrible.  Good luck to your son as well.


----------



## Gena001

...following.   I have a high school junior very interested in the CP in the future.


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Hi, all. I have been following this thread and it's finally time for my daughter to apply. How easy was it to get around if your child didn't have a car? I know they can get back and forth to work but what if they wanted to venture off Disney property (Universal, Sea World)? Also, I read the employee bus system is horrible. Any truth to that?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

lifetimedisneyfan said:


> Hi, all. I have been following this thread and it's finally time for my daughter to apply. How easy was it to get around if your child didn't have a car? I know they can get back and forth to work but what if they wanted to venture off Disney property (Universal, Sea World)? Also, I read the employee bus system is horrible. Any truth to that?



It's easier having a personal car, but it's not impossible to get to other places without one.  Two of my daughter's four roommates had cars, and many of her co-workers had cars, but she had to go when it was convenient for them to give her a ride. There's also Uber.  The employee bus system is sometimes inconvenient because of the way it's scheduled.  My daughter worked at MK and would often have to catch a bus at 11:20 am when she started at 1:00 pm to be sure she made it to work on time.  It was definitely easier when she did the alumni program and had her own car.


----------



## stitchlovestink

lifetimedisneyfan said:


> Hi, all. I have been following this thread and it's finally time for my daughter to apply. How easy was it to get around if your child didn't have a car? I know they can get back and forth to work but what if they wanted to venture off Disney property (Universal, Sea World)? Also, I read the employee bus system is horrible. Any truth to that?


Yes, the bus system is as horrible as you have heard.  It is not run by Disney.  It's contracted out.  The buses break down (they have actually had some catch fire!!), some drivers are unprofessional, sometimes they are late (driver gets off to take a smoke break and no one monitors that.
If at all possible, I would not send my CP without a car.  Buses generally only go to Publix and Walmart as well.  DD much prefers Target.  Getting off property is much more difficult esp to other parks.   I guess it boils down to do you want your CP to have to be dependent on others to drive them around?  We did not.
I would plan on using Uber rather than other CPs.  My DD only transported people she knew well and even then, she limited who, when, and where as  1. She wasn't allowing herself to be used or taken advantage of (she is not a chauffeur) and 2. In the event of an accident, you open yourself up to being sued by your own passengers!!  Yep, that happens!


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Thank you Gr8t Fan and stitchlovestink. Honestly I'm very surprised that the bus system isn't more efficient! Then again I was also very surprised to hear that CP housing is just getting WiFi!! I'm sure I'll have many more questions but I want to read as much as I can before I ask. Thank you again for your responses!


----------



## HopperFan

lifetimedisneyfan said:


> Hi, all. I have been following this thread and it's finally time for my daughter to apply. How easy was it to get around if your child didn't have a car? I know they can get back and forth to work but what if they wanted to venture off Disney property (Universal, Sea World)? Also, I read the employee bus system is horrible. Any truth to that?





lifetimedisneyfan said:


> Thank you Gr8t Fan and stitchlovestink. Honestly I'm very surprised that the bus system isn't more efficient! Then again I was also very surprised to hear that CP housing is just getting WiFi!! I'm sure I'll have many more questions but I want to read as much as I can before I ask. Thank you again for your responses!




DD had a car, half her roommates did not.
Her friend group (work) was about 10 of them at work, only two had cars.
If you work early shifts, it can be difficult using the buses because you have to leave so early.
Most of them utilized the system with no issues, other than extra time.
Going offsite was no problem since DD had a work friend group, and they did everything together.
Even her second round, when only 4 stayed and ended up working different places they still stayed close.
So they shopped together, went out to eat together and to the other parks together.
All of them had APs to Universal.  They became a little family.


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

That's great to hear, HopperFan!! I love the friendships the program fosters. I only hope that when/if my daughter gets in, she'll have a similar experience!


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

My DD is about to apply for the upcoming fall semester.  Does anyone know what date this starts?  I am particularly interested in what date she has to move in by in August?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## goofy4tink

My dd started in Sept, it was the last possible date to start. 
If memory serves, the kids are given a choice of start dates. I 'think' Aug 8 was the first offered date, but that may not be right.


----------



## stitchlovestink

The arrival months don't change but the arrival date within the month will change. I don't believe that they have announced the arrival dates for the fall advantage or fall programs for 2017.
Fall advantage participants arrive in May and June.  Fall participants arrive in August and September.   Arrivals are almost always Monday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Apps are open for Fall 2017-my DD just made it through to phone interview!  So excited for her!!!!


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Congrats, Monykalyn. My daughter just submitted her application and was immediately put into submission. She's trying not to be discouraged but, based on what she's heard, it seems like a long shot trying to move on from there!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

Monykalyn said:


> Apps are open for Fall 2017-my DD just made it through to phone interview!  So excited for her!!!!


Congrats!
When's her phone interview?  Is this her first time applying?


----------



## Monykalyn

stitchlovestink said:


> Congrats!
> When's her phone interview?  Is this her first time applying?



Her first time applying-yes, She did put that she can speak conversational spanish so I wonder if that is what moved her through? She is also technically a sophomore this semester due to all her college credits she took in HS.  She wanted Wednesday for her PI but waited too long to think about it-now it is at 815pm on Thursday. 
From what I can tell-it is all over the place on how long an app stays in "submission". She moved from submission, to WBI to PI within a couple hours but I do not think that is usual.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

My DD applied yesterday and is in "submission".  Based on some posts I just read, does this mean it is a long shot that she will get it?


----------



## stitchlovestink

Monykalyn said:


> Her first time applying-yes, She did put that she can speak conversational spanish so I wonder if that is what moved her through? She is also technically a sophomore this semester due to all her college credits she took in HS.  She wanted Wednesday for her PI but waited too long to think about it-now it is at 815pm on Thursday.
> From what I can tell-it is all over the place on how long an app stays in "submission". She moved from submission, to WBI to PI within a couple hours but I do not think that is usual.


Generally if you are going to get a web-based interview,  it happens pretty quickly.  And you know at the end of your web-based interview  whether or not you will be offered a phone interview. That is always the same.  
Even after the first kids interview this week, it will be awhile before they start sending out acceptance notifications.



AARCLUKSCH said:


> My DD applied yesterday and is in "submission".  Based on some posts I just read, does this mean it is a long shot that she will get it?


Mine only knew of one or two who got out of submission.  Most of the kids she knows of stayed in submission for quite awhile and then automatically went to a NLIC status.  
Good luck to your daughter though.


----------



## guinea pig

My daughter is in submission too.  She is very disappointed....


----------



## bwoodard

My son just got through his WBI last night late! He was so nervous answering every question. This is his second time through the WBI. First time he got the NLIC after finishing the WBI. But he made it through this time and his phone interview is next week. We are all crossing our fingers and he is really working on topics for potential questions. It is sure a stressful process as a parent when your child wants to get accepted to DCP so badly!!


----------



## Ladyfish77

Does anyone know how long the application is 'live" before they close it for this round?  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

My daughter made it all the way through her phone interview last semester.  And waited 2 months to be rejected on the last day.  This time she submitted her application and went into submission.  She's very discouraged. I don't understand how the same applicant, with the same qualifications, can be fast tracked one time and sent immediately to submission the second time.


----------



## Ladyfish77

It is strange that no one seems to know what gets you past "submission".  Really a strange process.  DS is in "submission".  It's his first time applying, so I told him that this time he should apply for the experience to see what they ask and not expect anything beyond that.

I can't believe your DD got all the way to the phone interview and then nothing.  So sorry.  I was hoping DS might provide some interest since he's a certified lifeguard and has been working as a lifeguard for 4 years.  Guess not.


----------



## goofy4tink

I've said it before, I truly think there is a computer algorithm that is put in place for apps. One that looks for certain words and phrases. If that process 'sees' a lot of those words/phrases, then you get to move on. If it 'sees' a lesser amount, you go into submission, fewer still and you get locked out. Then, the WBI looks for even more of those things. If the computer 'sees' what it's looking for, you move on to the PI. Why do some stay 'in submission' longer than others? Perhaps they had more of what the computer was looking for, so they are put 'on hold' until the computer sees what comes along, down the road. If the program still has needs, it can go to the 'in submission' candidates. If it has what it needs, kids get NLIC'ed.
It also has to depend on exactly what Disney is looking for, at any given time. If they had a ton of current DCP kids ask to extend, then they won't need as many new DCP candidates. There truly doesn't seem to any rhyme or reason to the lay person, that's for sure!


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> I've said it before, I truly think there is a computer algorithm that is put in place for apps. One that looks for certain words and phrases. If that process 'sees' a lot of those words/phrases, then you get to move on. If it 'sees' a lesser amount, you go into submission, fewer still and you get locked out. Then, the WBI looks for even more of those things. If the computer 'sees' what it's looking for, you move on to the PI. Why do some stay 'in submission' longer than others? Perhaps they had more of what the computer was looking for, so they are put 'on hold' until the computer sees what comes along, down the road. If the program still has needs, it can go to the 'in submission' candidates. If it has what it needs, kids get NLIC'ed.
> It also has to depend on exactly what Disney is looking for, at any given time. If they had a ton of current DCP kids ask to extend, then they won't need as many new DCP candidates. There truly doesn't seem to any rhyme or reason to the lay person, that's for sure!


They just had a wave of kids go from "in submission" to being offered WBIs just the other day.
And as far as extensions, that varies dramatically program to program.  For example, lots of Spring '16 CPs applied for an extension into the fall program and were denied.  We know of MANY who had GREAT work records  (no points to a very few points), had 4keys cards and were still declined for extension.  They approved very few extensions from spring into fall.  Why?? Because they can and they did.  I don't believe they have a set pattern. I have been watching this for 5 years now and been through multiple programs with multiple kids and it is never the same from one program to the next as far as extensions and new acceptances.


----------



## Panotchr

My DD just started her Spring Advantage program on January 23rd.  She is beyond thrilled and found out she was accepted very quickly once she applied.  She is working at the Yacht and Beach Club in Merchandising.  She has had a great experience so far.  Already talking about extending if she can.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> They just had a wave of kids go from "in submission" to being offered WBIs just the other day.
> And as far as extensions, that varies dramatically program to program.  For example, lots of Spring '16 CPs applied for an extension into the fall program and were denied.  We know of MANY who had GREAT work records  (no points to a very few points), had 4keys cards and were still declined for extension.  They approved very few extensions from spring into fall.  Why?? Because they can and they did.  I don't believe they have a set pattern. I have been watching this for 5 years now and been through multiple programs with multiple kids and it is never the same from one program to the next as far as extensions and new acceptances.


Absolutely no set pattern!!! And I'm thrilled that so many kids 'in submission' got moved to WBIs!!! It's good to know that it's not the 'waiting room to NLIC'!!  And I agree...many with great records don't get accepted to extend...there has to be a reason though. And there has to be a reason that so few were extended last spring. I know that my dd has a good work record, few 4keys, but was able to extend. While others, with similar records, weren't accepted. Who knows why. Could be, as I said, based on need. Same thing with original acceptances.....Disney knows what it's looking for, and I still believe it has a computer program set up that searches for those buzz words/phrases. You don't use them, you don't move along as quickly. There has to be some rhyme and reason to the selection process. My dd applied the first day apps dropped last year. She got a WBI invite within an hour, then a phone interview invite within an hour of the WBI. She did her PI 6 days later. Then, sat 'in progress' until mid-Feb...while others who applied after her, were accepted before her. Those kids obviously had more of what Disney was looking for. But, others that applied the same time dd did, sat in-progress up to the bitter end and were then put on a waiting list..only to be accepted 10 days before they had to report to WDW!!!  It's a crazy system. I'm just glad it's behind us now!!! Dd just has to worry about finding permanent work there...any kind, anywhere!!!


----------



## ThatGuyOnce

Meesa back!!! I just dropped DD off at Vista Way for her second CP. Her roomies all seem to be nice. On her last CP, half her apartment got termed! 

This should be a great experience. She'll be at Liberty Tree & Cinderella's Royal Table. She saw her chef from the last time working at the California Grill (yeah, we splurged), and she was connected with a chef at Coronado who knows the chef she worked for here at home. She has some good connections, and I get the feeling she's not coming back.  We're looking forward to coming down and "inspecting her working conditions" in the spring. Is it bad that I'm already picking a hotel?


----------



## goofy4tink

ThatGuyOnce said:


> Meesa back!!! I just dropped DD off at Vista Way for her second CP. Her roomies all seem to be nice. On her last CP, half her apartment got termed!
> 
> This should be a great experience. She'll be at Liberty Tree & Cinderella's Royal Table. She saw her chef from the last time working at the California Grill (yeah, we splurged), and she was connected with a chef at Coronado who knows the chef she worked for here at home. She has some good connections, and I get the feeling she's not coming back.  We're looking forward to coming down and "inspecting her working conditions" in the spring. Is it bad that I'm already picking a hotel?


Welcome back!!!!  If it's wrong to be picking out a hotel for a spring visit, then I've been very, very bad!!!  Dd started on Sept 5, has extended until May, moved into an apt last month, and will be applying for permanent work...I was in WDW in Sept (to drop her off and get her settled), then in late Oct, again the weekend prior to Thanksgiving (WDW for a week, then a cruise, then back to WDW for a few days!), Jan 2-8 to get her car to her and to help her move out of Vista Way into a friend's apt until hers was ready, then Jan 26 for a few days to check out the new apt, then drove to Ft Lauderdale to visit family, then I flew back to WDW to surprise dd for a few days!!! Going again in late March!!!  So yeah, I'm not so sure planning a visit in the spring is so bad!!!!!  Enjoy the planning process!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

New wave of acceptances today! DD got in!!! Custodial-she is sooooo excited!! Guess we are going to Disney this year!


----------



## stitchlovestink

Monykalyn said:


> New wave of acceptances today! DD got in!!! Custodial-she is sooooo excited!! Guess we are going to Disney this year!



Congratulations!!!   Is she fall or fall advantage?


----------



## guinea pig

My DD did her phone interview Monday February 13th. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Monykalyn

stitchlovestink said:


> Congratulations!!!   Is she fall or fall advantage?


. Thanks! She's 
Fall.  We are going over thanksgiving for sure. Staying at Marriott cypress harbor- DH had our timeshare booked within hours of DDS acceptance lol!


----------



## guinea pig

My DD put custodial down too!  She said the interviewer discussed housekeeping, custodial, attractions, hotel front desk and she requested I go on convention guide. Will be interesting to see if she gets in and what role they offer her.


----------



## guinea pig

Monykalyn said:


> . Thanks! She's
> Fall.  We are going over thanksgiving for sure. Staying at Marriott cypress harbor- DH had our timeshare booked within hours of DDS acceptance lol!


It wil be hard having your child away for Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas! Glad you have a trip booked!


----------



## stitchlovestink

guinea pig said:


> It wil be hard having your child away for Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas! Glad you have a trip booked!




Absolutely Agree with this.  And it tends to be hard on them too especially Thanksgiving and Christmas.   I was super grateful mine had wonderful roommates and they became family to one another!   They planned their own celebrations.

The bad part is now that they have changed the rules, they can't give shifts away when you go to visit.  If they request off and the time off request is denied,  they are basically out of luck.  They can possibly trade shifts within the same week but if they are scheduled to work 5 days,  they have to work 5 days or they will get points.  Plus if they call out, they absolutely cannot go into the parks or even use their discount in any way.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> Absolutely Agree with this.  And it tends to be hard on them too especially Thanksgiving and Christmas.   I was super grateful mine had wonderful roommates and they became family to one another!   They planned their own celebrations.
> 
> The bad part is now that they have changed the rules, they can't give shifts away when you go to visit.  If they request off and the time off request is denied,  they are basically out of luck.  They can possibly trade shifts within the same wek but if they are scheduled to work 5 days,  they have to work 5 days or they will get points.  Plus if t call ut, they absolutely cannot go into the parks or even use their discount in any way.


So true!!!  We had to spend Thanksgiving 2015 without dd because she was studying abroad. That Christmas was a bit bittersweet because we knew there was a possibility that it would be our last all together. Dd planned on applying for dcp in January. Well...she is there now, started in Sept. Having those holidays without her was hard. Thanksgiving wasn't too bad since we went down the week of T-giving. Saw her for about 10 mins on T-day, but that was it. We seldom ask her to get time off to spend with us. 
Christmas was a whole different story. We facetimed on Christmas morning as she opened her presents. But, evidently, after that call ended, she got very sad. She went to work, and when she returned to her apt that night, was a mess. Seems she missed being home a lot more than she thought she was going to.


----------



## wdw4mealso

My DD received her acceptance last Monday.  It went very fast for her. She had applied back as a freshman, and made all the interviews, and then was denied.  So she called me crying last Monday.  She will be Fast Service Food and Beverage, and is checking in August 7.  I am planning to go in September alone, I just booked a flight.  Hope to go in October with friends.  Then for Christmas.  I have a trip booked already at Christmas....hopefully we will change it up though, for a cheaper rate. I am excited to learn all I can.  Thanks!


----------



## Monykalyn

goofy4tink said:


> Seems she missed being home a lot more than she thought she was going to.


I am kinda worried about this too. There is a timeshare at a favorite resort available 12/24-31 right now though...will have to convince DH


----------



## goofy4tink

wdw4mealso said:


> My DD received her acceptance last Monday.  It went very fast for her. She had applied back as a freshman, and made all the interviews, and then was denied.  So she called me crying last Monday.  She will be Fast Service Food and Beverage, and is checking in August 7.  I am planning to go in September alone, I just booked a flight.  Hope to go in October with friends.  Then for Christmas.  I have a trip booked already at Christmas....hopefully we will change it up though, for a cheaper rate. I am excited to learn all I can.  Thanks!


Congratulations!



Monykalyn said:


> I am kinda worried about this too. There is a timeshare at a favorite resort available 12/24-31 right now though...will have to convince DH


To be honest, I was kind of glad she was a bit homesick...I know, bad mom!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

Monykalyn said:


> I am kinda worried about this too. There is a timeshare at a favorite resort available 12/24-31 right now though...will have to convince DH


If you can cancel without penalty,  I would book sooner rather than later...just sayin... 



goofy4tink said:


> To be honest, I was kind of glad she was a bit homesick...I know, bad mom!!


Not a bad mom...an honest mom!!!     lol


----------



## debf

wdw4mealso said:


> My DD received her acceptance last Monday.  It went very fast for her. She had applied back as a freshman, and made all the interviews, and then was denied.  So she called me crying last Monday.  She will be Fast Service Food and Beverage, and is checking in August 7.  I am planning to go in September alone, I just booked a flight.  Hope to go in October with friends.  Then for Christmas.  I have a trip booked already at Christmas....hopefully we will change it up though, for a cheaper rate. I am excited to learn all I can.  Thanks!


My DD was also accepted last Monday for Fast Service Food and Beverage. She will be checking in on Aug 7 as well. She is very excited but I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## guinea pig

Still waiting not so patiently for my DD to hear something.......


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

guinea pig said:


> Still waiting not so patiently for my DD to hear something.......


We are still waiting to hear about our DD too. 

Sending good wishes and pixie dust to you and your DD as you wait.


----------



## guinea pig

My DD got accepted to QSFB!


----------



## Neptune's Fork

My DD just got accepted today, so she's pretty excited about it.  I know 'generally' about the program, but what is the best reference to learn the details of the program?


----------



## stitchlovestink

Neptune's Fork said:


> My DD just got accepted today, so she's pretty excited about it.  I know 'generally' about the program, but what is the best reference to learn the details of the program?



What kind of details do you want to know?


----------



## Neptune's Fork

stitchlovestink said:


> What kind of details do you want to know?



Rules, costs, college credit info, time off, etc.


----------



## guinea pig

Search Disney College Program on YouTube. Lots of good info there !


----------



## stitchlovestink

Neptune's Fork said:


> Rules, costs, college credit info, time off, etc.



1.  Rules... they can change. Your child will have a mandatory housing meeting the day after they check in.  They will go over all the rules and expectations at that time.  Many rules will be disclosed to them in the emails they get prior to arrival.  They will be a part of the employment contract they are supposed to read before they sign it.
2.  Costs... there is a $354.xx deposit that has to be paid within a week of accepting.  Part of that fee is their first 2 weeks of rent (the first week there, they will more than likely only have a few paid hours), another portion go towards the housing events they offer for the CPs.  Their actual rent depends on what complex they are in and how many peopleand bedrooms are in the unit.  A 6 person 2 bedroom unit is a bit cheaper than  a 6 person 3 bedroom unit. They can request a complex, a particular sized unit and potential roommates but Disney tells them that they will not guarantee any of the requests.  They do generally try but we have known many who have gotten every request and many who have gotten none.  Transtar is included in their rent.  They are responsible for their own food.  Their rent covers also all utilities including cable and internet but they do not provide TVs or routers.
3.  College credits....this is between the student and their college.  Disney doesn't get onvolved in that.  Your best bet is to have your student talk to advising and see what they have to say.
4.  Time off... they just changed this where CPs can no longer give shifts away.  They can trade but can no longer just give away a shift.  So if they are scheduled to work 5 days, they will need to work 5 days or they will end up with point(s). They can put in a request for time off.  It will be unpaid if approved.   Mine have more often than not, had their time off requests denied.  It boils down to what the company's needs are, when they are requesting off, how many others have requested off, etc...  there is a points system in place where if they are late, they receive a half point, if they call out, the receive a whole point...if they get so many pts within a certain time frame, they get a reprimand.  If they get so many reprimands (4, I believe) within a certain time frame they are terminated.

Here's the biggest key IMO that parents need to learn and accept from the get go.  Your child is now an adult.  This is a job.  Disney has an employment  contract with the student (not the parent).  If there is a problem, Disney doesn't deal with parents.  Get you child ready to enter the adult work force if they haven't experienced this already.  Arm them with the tools they need but don't expect to run interference between your student and Disney in the event of a problem.   Disney has no responsibility or obligation to deal with parents.  In all the times I have seen parents try to run interference, it has blown up and the CP still ended up out of their job.  So be ready to let them spread their wings. 

Your Best bet is to get your student to share with you everything that they are sent from Disney.  But also to accept that it's time to let go of some of the control.


----------



## Neptune's Fork

Thanks for that info, much appreciated.  One thing I'm trying to find out is DD is saying she doesn't have to live in Disney housing but can make her own arrangements.  I've not found this to be the case, and I would think the dorm would be much better.  I understand they do inspections so how could they do that if some people live off property?  Anyone know about this?


----------



## stitchlovestink

Neptune's Fork said:


> Thanks for that info, much appreciated.  One thing I'm trying to find out is DD is saying she doesn't have to live in Disney housing but can make her own arrangements.  I've not found this to be the case, and I would think the dorm would be much better.  I understand they do inspections so how could they do that if some people live off property?  Anyone know about this?



Did she get accepted at WDW?  At DL they must live in housing.  At WDW they do not have to live in housing.  As a matter of fact, there was a huge uproar January of 2016 because Disney offered extensions to many CPs but without housing.  Many Parents felt that Disney owed their kids housing if they offered them an extension.   But rather than not offer an extension at all, Disney put it on the table that they could extend but stil had to be out of housing by the end of their first program.
You can even move out of housing during your program.  There is a procedure and housing can advise them accordingly as details on how to do this can change slightly.  The only hard and fast rule is if you extend and opt in for housing, you could still move out...HOWEVER you will still be responsible for the rent until the end of the extension.
Something else to consider is that properties in Orange and Osceola counties are required by law to have a minimum of a 7 month lease. So you may have to rent for longer than you need.  Also utilities will be extra whereas at Disney they are included.   And something else to keep in mind is if they get termed, they will still be on the hook for their rent if they lease off property!!  Disney terms over 500 kids per program...Sometime programs they term a lot more.

Also just so both of you understand,  these are actual apartment bldgs in full complexes.  These aren't dorms at all.  Each apt will a living room and dining room, a kitchen, and then depending on the apartment the number of bedrooms.  And the units my kids have been in have always had walk in closets and onsuite bathrooms.  My kids have never lived in the 4 bedroom apts, but it is my understanding these have 2 full and 1 half bath.  At least the ones they visited, that was how they were set up.  HTH


----------



## wilkeliza

Another thing about housing is if you live off property you do not get to use the free transportation. So if you are responsible for getting yourself to work snd if your car breaks down or you are late because of traffic Disney is much less forgiving to CMs who drive themselves. I was in housing during christmas and was late to work even though I was on a bus that should have gotten me there an hour and a half early. Myself and the coworker who were with me received no points and we only were about 5 minutes late. Drivers and those off property weren't given as much leeway because they had no proof of when they left their house or the complex. Bus users could take the number of the bus, the drivers name, and get transtar to confirm so more than enough proof for Disney that you did your part to try and get there on time.


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:


> Another thing about housing is if you live off property you do not get to use the free transportation. So if you are responsible for getting yourself to work snd if your car breaks down or you are late because of traffic Disney is much less forgiving to CMs who drive themselves. I was in housing during christmas and was late to work even though I was on a bus that should have gotten me there an hour and a half early. Myself and the coworker who were with me received no points and we only were about 5 minutes late. Drivers and those off property weren't given as much leeway because they had no proof of when they left their house or the complex. Bus users could take the number of the bus, the drivers name, and get transtar to confirm so more than enough proof for Disney that you did your part to try and get there on time.



This is very true, but it is still at the manager's discretion as to whether or not to assign the half point for being late.  We know CPs who fought it and lost because they were told it was a manager's decision whether they wanted to waive the half point.  Just because you are late and you used Transtar doesn't give the CP an automatic get out of jail free card when they are late even if it is Transtar's fault.  The only exceptions we have known to this is when the bus is in an actual accident or that one that caught fire.  DD had her own car but occasionally used Transtar.   The bus she was on broke down on 535 and they actually had to bring another bus to pick them up.  She was 5 minutes late to work and her boss did not assign her a half point but a friend in the same park at a different location was assigned a half point.  When  the friend tried fighting it, she was unsuccessful.


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> This is very true, but it is still at the manager's discretion as to whether or not to assign the half point for being late.  We know CPs who fought it and lost because they were told it was a manager's decision whether they wanted to waive the half point.  Just because you are late and you used Transtar doesn't give the CP an automatic get out of jail free card when they are late even if it is Transtar's fault.  The only exceptions we have known to this is when the bus is in an actual accident or that one that caught fire.  DD had her own car but occasionally used Transtar.   The bus she was on broke down on 535 and they actually had to bring another bus to pick them up.  She was 5 minutes late to work and her boss did not assign her a half point but a friend in the same park at a different location was assigned a half point.  When  the friend tried fighting it, she was unsuccessful.



Very true. I did call before hand to the number of the back of ID calls so they said that helped too. Of course at the end of the day it is up to management but personal car vs transtar can be the difference sometimes.


----------



## stitchlovestink

wilkeliza said:


> Very true. I did call before hand to the number of the back of ID calls so they said that helped too. Of course at the end of the day it is up to management but personal car vs transtar can be the difference sometimes.


Agreed!  
And I also believe that mgt knows who its chronic offenders are and tends not to cut them slack even when they could because they are habitual about it.
One thing both of mine learned VERY QUICKLY working at Disney is if you are "on time", you are late, and if you are "early", you are on time!  LOL


----------



## wilkeliza

The big housing rule that does not change is nothing that resembles a weapon including blasters and light sabers. They may have relaxed on light sabers but I remember housing telling us if we worked at a Star Wars area it was to stay in our work lockers or our private vehicles. I worked in Epcot and during the fall they do a culutral exchange. Japan gave out really nice heavey weight throwing stars. Most of us kept them in our work locker but one CM took his back to apartment and threw it under his roomies bed. He completely forgot about it until a housing check when they asked whose it was no quicker then him saying mine was he termed and on a flight back home. It was crazy how 0 tolerance turly means 0 tolerance.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Yes, with the rules it is very black and white.  There is no gray area.


----------



## goofy4tink

Neptune's Fork said:


> Thanks for that info, much appreciated.  One thing I'm trying to find out is DD is saying she doesn't have to live in Disney housing but can make her own arrangements.  I've not found this to be the case, and I would think the dorm would be much better.  I understand they do inspections so how could they do that if some people live off property?  Anyone know about this?


My dd started last fall...early Sept. She wanted to live off-site. But, that was a big no for us! She would need a car and we weren't prepared to do that. We felt she needed to live in Disney housing until she figured out the area. Yes, she has been going to WDW since she was 5 and could probably give park tours. But, that's the parks, it isn't the outside world! And there are some very not so good areas in Orlando!!! We told her we would discuss living off-site after her program ended. So, she lived with 5 other girls and it was okay. Things got a bit hairy towards the end of the program....girl issues.
Anyway...she now lives in a two bedroom apt in Clermont, with her boyfriend and a girlfriend. BUT...she has graduated from college, and has no intentions of returning home to NE. She hopes to continue working for Disney when her current extension is over in May. So, having a lease isn't an issue.
The only way CPs, who aren't planning on staying for a long period, can stay in an off-site apt is to find a situation where someone is looking to sublet their room in an apt.

As far as your other questions go.... We found that dd barely existed, still the case. Disney takes their rent out of the paychecks. If your kids aren't working at least 30 hrs a week, that doesn't leave much wiggle room for fun stuff on top of food!!

Time off hasn't happened. Before they changed the rules, dd found it easy to just give away a shift or two if she needed the time off. She has requested time off but has yet to get it. Now, she can't pick up shifts nearly as easily if she needs the money.  We don't ask her to take time off if we're visiting...this is her job, not a vacation for her. She needs to be there when she's scheduled.

Disney has rules in place, and man, they follow those rules. I guess that's a good thing. A lot of these kids have never been on their own before. I know that they changed the giving away shifts thing because some kids were giving away so many shifts (so they could just go to the parks and play) that they didn't have enough money to pay their rent! I thought they should be given one warning. If it happened again, they got termed. Evidently Disney didn't think that was a good idea. So, all the kids get to suffer.


----------



## Dee_B_1967

So proud to say my daughter got accepted for Fall 2017!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Congratulations to all the new acceptances! Saw on facebook that there were another wave of acceptances!


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> My dd started last fall...early Sept. She wanted to live off-site. But, that was a big no for us! She would need a car and we weren't prepared to do that. We felt she needed to live in Disney housing until she figured out the area. Yes, she has been going to WDW since she was 5 and could probably give park tours. But, that's the parks, it isn't the outside world! And there are some very not so good areas in Orlando!!! We told her we would discuss living off-site after her program ended. So, she lived with 5 other girls and it was okay. Things got a bit hairy towards the end of the program....girl issues.
> Anyway...she now lives in a two bedroom apt in Clermont, with her boyfriend and a girlfriend. BUT...she has graduated from college, and has no intentions of returning home to NE. She hopes to continue working for Disney when her current extension is over in May. So, having a lease isn't an issue.
> The only way CPs, who aren't planning on staying for a long period, can stay in an off-site apt is to find a situation where someone is looking to sublet their room in an apt.
> 
> As far as your other questions go.... We found that dd barely existed, still the case. Disney takes their rent out of the paychecks. If your kids aren't working at least 30 hrs a week, that doesn't leave much wiggle room for fun stuff on top of food!!
> 
> Time off hasn't happened. Before they changed the rules, dd found it easy to just give away a shift or two if she needed the time off. She has requested time off but has yet to get it. Now, she can't pick up shifts nearly as easily if she needs the money.  We don't ask her to take time off if we're visiting...this is her job, not a vacation for her. She needs to be there when she's scheduled.
> 
> Disney has rules in place, and man, they follow those rules. I guess that's a good thing. A lot of these kids have never been on their own before. I know that they changed the giving away shifts thing because some kids were giving away so many shifts (so they could just go to the parks and play) that they didn't have enough money to pay their rent! I thought they should be given one warning. If it happened again, they got termed. Evidently Disney didn't think that was a good idea. So, all the kids get to suffer.



CPs are Full Time CMs which means they are guaranteed 30 or 32 hours  (I forget which of those 2 is F/T). If they aren't getting scheduled for that then they need to talk to their manager because that is a part of their contract with Disney.
Some positions and locations can pick up shifts easier than others.  For example, it tends to be very difficult to pick up extra shifts if you work front desk at a hotel.  On the other hand it can be easier to pick up shifts if you work a large merchandise location (i.e. MouseGears or the Emporium) or attractions.  Attractions can vary based on the park and whether it's an "E ticket" attraction (i.e. Haunted Mansion, 7D Mine Train, Sp Mtn).  Usually and I stress usually,  those working in parks get more hours than those working in hotels (except housekeeping, they generally get a set schedule...not always but seems to be the pattern).  Also those working in MK tend to get more hours than those working in AK or the Studios (since those parks tend to have the shortest operating hours).

I agree with goofy4tink.  Many bad apples have ruined it for the entire group.  I have seen the problems unfold over the 4 years I have watched the program closely because my kids were in it multiple times....
1.  the internet has helped kids get in who probably shouldn't be there.  But with all the info out there, the kids are learning this is what you say to get in.  And often it is working.  Eventually many of them get weeded out and termed, but they never meant what they said in their interview.
2.  Some kids think it is a 4 to 7 month Disney vacation with a little bit of work thrown in here and there.  The stuff that some of them post in their FB groups is CRAZY!!!  I saw a post where someone was offered a role they really weren't interested in so they weren't sure if they were going to accept their offer.  Others were telling them, well it's only about 50% work and the other 50% was playing in the parks!!  Seriously???
3.  The kids learned the system well enough to know that they could give away shifts or if no one took the shift or it was too last minute, they'd call out and go to Universal instead.  This leaves Disney short staffed and the guests pay when too many do this.  The kids learned how frequently they could call out without getting to the point of jeopardizing their job.  I kid you not, there were constant posts on how to do it and tracking your points, etc....

I do believe that this is an excellent program for those participating with the right mindset. But the reality is they are cheap bulk labor.  I think if done right and well, it can be a benefit to both parties. But the kids need to realize it is a job first, and the off the clock fun is the bonus... not the other way around.

My younger DD worked in a park and got decent hours.  She managed just fine.  She paid her rent, bought groceries, gas, paid her own car insurance  (and she has her own policy, she's not on ours!), shopped some, went out to eat some (some off property and some TS restaurants with roommates or workmates), did other things like Cocoa Beach, Busch Gardens, etc... if they work in the parks (esp MK) the Fall kids can get swamped with hours for a few weeks around Thanksgiving and Christmas/New Year's.  Mine was getting 60+ hours in those weeks. 

One thing I have found is each CP's experience is different based on many factors....you can have 2 CP's at the same location but ask them the same questions and chances are you will get different answers.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

stitchlovestink said:


> something else to keep in mind is if they get termed, they will still be on the hook for their rent if they lease off property!!  Disney terms over 500 kids per program...Sometime programs they term a lot more.
> HTH



I just want to say that getting termed is, in my opinion, difficult. So I'm not sure I would factor that in to housing choices- if living off site is perfect for your kid in every way except for the fear of being termed, I would go off site.

If you actually follow the rules, do the right thing and become halfway decent at your job, you won't be termed. We had a coworker who many of us really WANTED to get termed- they were truly awful and messed up safety protocols many times- and they still weren't. Show up to work, don't drink if you are underage, follow safety rules at your location, and I honestly think you should be all set.


----------



## wilkeliza

One thing most CPs don't do is pick up hours off of the extra hours board. If you work almost any in park r0le you probably are okay for crowd control. That means that once the positions are posted for anyone to pick up (so it goes people in those roles, then if still available that park but not in that role, then if still available it goes to anyone) you can grab them. In my time I picked up FP+ at DHS and Main Street Operations at MK. DAK was sadly the only park of the main 4 that I never worked at. I also was able ot pick up just random PAC roles at EPCOT. This could be anything they thought they needed extra bodies for so one shift you may be helping with overflow form Norway and the next you were helping at the American Gardens theater. Basically if Disney lets you take the shift you can work the shift so if CPs want to work there are often ways to get more hours. It is also great for those who want to stay with the company because you get to know the other parks and other managers so when your time comes to transition to PT and FT you have people who know of you.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I just want to say that getting termed is, in my opinion, difficult. So I'm not sure I would factor that in to housing choices- if living off site is perfect for your kid in every way except for the fear of being termed, I would go off site.
> 
> If you actually follow the rules, do the right thing and become halfway decent at your job, you won't be termed. We had a coworker who many of us really WANTED to get termed- they were truly awful and messed up safety protocols many times- and they still weren't. Show up to work, don't drink if you are underage, follow safety rules at your location, and I honestly think you should be all set.



I respectfully disagree.  We have known many kids (over 2 dozen) over the course of multiple programs who have gotten termed.  It can happen.  Should they base where to live just on that fact?  That is for each individual to determine.  But it does happen.  We've known kids who have been termed for something they posted on the Internet.   We've also seen a few kids who have had their offer withdrawn after someone at Disney saw their posts of how they were going to party (screw the job, I am here to party!)  But as it was previously stated, there are no gray areas and a "simple/innocent" slip up (like the throwing star "incident" Wilkeliza spoke of) and you are done.  One rule I don't agree with is that if someone in a wellness apt is caught drinking (in the apt), they can term the whole apt.  This has happened.  Yet you can't control what your roommates do and sometimes you don't even get to pick them.


----------



## wilkeliza

stitchlovestink said:


> I respectfully disagree.  We have known many kids (over 2 dozen) over the course of multiple programs who have gotten termed.  It can happen.  Should they base where to live just on that fact?  That is for each individual to determine.  But it does happen.  We've known kids who have been termed for something they posted on the Internet.   We've also seen a few kids who have had their offer withdrawn after someone at Disney saw their posts of how they were going to party (screw the job, I am here to party!)  But as it was previously stated, there are no gray areas and a "simple/innocent" slip up (like the throwing star "incident" Wilkeliza spoke of) and you are done.  One rule I don't agree with is that if someone in a wellness apt is caught drinking (in the apt), they can term the whole apt.  This has happened.  Yet you can't control what your roommates do and sometimes you don't even get to pick them.



The whole apartment firings for wellness apartments are the sole reason I refused to room in one. It wasn't worth my career as the potential only 21+ in a room to have alcohol be found and it automaically fall on me. I remember that part of housing too well that even said if you are non-wellness and host a party if someone touches a cup or is just relatively nesr a cup of alcohol when security came in then the under ager could be termed as well as the host. The only one who wouldn't be involved would be those not in th apartment at the moment or who were asleep or something.

My roommate was actually termed for a reason that some may not agree with but I believe it was best for her at the time. I won't go into it because it is a private matter but basically Disney takes that no threat of harm rule seriously.


----------



## padisneyfour

Hello. New to here. Daughter will be starting in  June  2017 at WDW.. Just looking at information


----------



## padisneyfour

Dee_B_1967 said:


> So proud to say my daughter got accepted for Fall 2017!!!!


My daughter will be starting in June 2017


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

My DD is still waiting to hear.   I'm kind of hoping she gets word one way or the other ASAP if only because she has five midterm exams next week and needs to focus. She applied for fall advantage and has been told to not be surprised to have to wait a little longer.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

My daughter is thinking about applying to the CP. Can anyone tell me how long the shifts are and what kind of breaks you get?


----------



## goofy4tink

ADisneyQueen said:


> My daughter is thinking about applying to the CP. Can anyone tell me how long the shifts are and what kind of breaks you get?


Well, my dd works at DHS (Jedi Training Academy) and gets about 6 hrs a day, with a 15 min break. When she works longer than 6 hrs, she gets a longer break for a regular meal.


----------



## guinea pig

DD going August 14th. QSFB..... Just made a Sunday night dinner ressie at 1900 Park Fair to celebrate with Cinderella .


----------



## Dee_B_1967

guinea pig said:


> DD going August 14th. QSFB..... Just made a Sunday night dinner ressie at 1900 Park Fair to celebrate with Cinderella .



My DD is QSFB too!  Starts 8/21!


----------



## dizagain

ADisneyQueen said:


> My daughter is thinking about applying to the CP. Can anyone tell me how long the shifts are and what kind of breaks you get?



They are guaranteed 30-35 hours per week with apartment rent coming out of each check.  People report a huge variety of working hours....from bare minimum to 60+.  Our family is experiencing our third go-round now.  First DD was QSFB and worked 35-45 hours.  Second was Children's Activities and worked 37-60 hour weeks- usually in the 45 range.  First DD is now a character attendant getting 35-45 hours but wanting more. We pay cell and car insurance but haven't helped otherwise other than occasional gift card surprises. They have lived in Disney housing and manage to have fun and save some.

They get 15 minute breaks and a 30-60 lunch if over 8 hours. Currently DD works shifts ranging from 4-10 hours.


----------



## padisneyfour

my dd is QSFB too she is fall advantage and her check in is june 5.starting to try and make plans about when to visit ....her bday is dec and know it gets busy then too.Planning on going day before check in want to maybe do nice dinner night before at a resort. anyone done something special for your cp before they start?


----------



## guinea pig

My DD is also QSFB but doing Fall so she is not arriving till August 14th. We have reservations for the night before check in at 1900 Park Faire then planning on doing the Monorail Bar Crawl


----------



## padisneyfour

we will be driving from pa when dd moves in...trying to decide best plan for arriving checking in her etc and then returning home....thinking to arrive saturday have sunday together,nice dinner then check her in monday etc stay monday night leave tues. am thinking she will have things scheduled.


----------



## guinea pig

That's basically our plan too. We will drive her down from Kentucky do she will have her car down there. Have Sunday as Downtown Disney day. I plan on flying out Wednesday AM. I probably won't see her much after Monday AM , except for a shopping trip to Walmart to get stuff for her apartment.


----------



## wilkeliza

ADisneyQueen said:


> My daughter is thinking about applying to the CP. Can anyone tell me how long the shifts are and what kind of breaks you get?



It really depends. Some days you may have all 6 hour shifts and sometimes you may get a 14 hour shift (NYE Epcot for me). The breaks depend on how long you are scheduled and position. Each area kind of has their own rules based on what their union has negotiated so Characters and Character attendants have different rules then attractions and merch or food and beverage. I think in attractions we got 2 breaks of 15 minutes each if you worked 6 hours to 8 hours but if you were schedule for 8 working hours (so 8 and a half scheduled) then one of your 15s became a 30 so you could eat. That is the big thing getting use to is Disney works on "working hours" not scheduled hours for how much break time is given so your breaks come out of your scheduled hours.


----------



## wilkeliza

guinea pig said:


> That's basically our plan too. We will drive her down from Kentucky do she will have her car down there. Have Sunday as Downtown Disney day. I plan on flying out Wednesday AM. I probably won't see her much after Monday AM , except for a shopping trip to Walmart to get stuff for her apartment.



The day after check in is pretty boring and empty so unless she has traditions on Tuesday you'll probably see her Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## goofy4tink

guinea pig said:


> That's basically our plan too. We will drive her down from Kentucky do she will have her car down there. Have Sunday as Downtown Disney day. I plan on flying out Wednesday AM. I probably won't see her much after Monday AM , except for a shopping trip to Walmart to get stuff for her apartment.


That's pretty much what we did. Dh and I both have APs, so I bought dd a 5 day park hopper. Her checkin date was Sept 6 (Monday was Labor Day so she checked in on Tuesday). We flew down to WDW on Sat, the 3rd, and played in the parks for 3 days. She got to checkin, we moved her stuff in, went shopping. Helped her get set up a bit, and said goodbye to her around 2:30. She was busy with her roommates the rest of the day. The next day she had a house meeting, then met up with a friend and went to a park. We flew home the next morning...Wednesday. Sad to say, the kids don't want to see their parents after they get stuff moved in. My dd was lucky since she had two days left on her park hopper. Most kids don't have that.


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> That's pretty much what we did. Dh and I both have APs, so I bought dd a 5 day park hopper. Her checkin date was Sept 6 (Monday was Labor Day so she checked in on Tuesday). We flew down to WDW on Sat, the 3rd, and played in the parks for 3 days. She got to checkin, we moved her stuff in, went shopping. Helped her get set up a bit, and said goodbye to her around 2:30. She was busy with her roommates the rest of the day. The next day she had a house meeting, then met up with a friend and went to a park. We flew home the next morning...Wednesday. Sad to say, the kids don't want to see their parents after they get stuff moved in. My dd was lucky since she had two days left on her park hopper. Most kids don't have that.


See, I think it depends on the kids.  Mine wanted to spend time with me until I left as she knew it would be awhile before she saw me again.  3 of the 6 had 'rents there and wanted to spend some final time with them.  5 of the 6 roomies bonded and are like sisters!!  The 6th one was a bit different and she ended up self-terming after about 9 or 10 weeks...just didn't seem to be her thing.  When I visited, the girls wanted to spend time with me.  Mind you, I don't in any way try to act like I am one of the girls, but I also was only "motherly" from the standpoint of giving out hugs (if they wanted them...and they did!) and encouragement (no advice!).  I also listened a lot.  Sometimes it's nice to be able to vent...  

Almost all arrivals are Mondays, except Memorial and Labor day.  Those arrive on Tues.  Arrival day can be busy depending on if the get assigned to go to casting that day. If you arrive on Monday, it's check inand move in, and possibly casting. There is a mandatory housing mtg on Tues.  And those who didn't get assigned to go to casting on Monday will go on Tuesday.  Then Traditions start on Thursday and are usually wrapped up by Saturday early afternoon.  Those who go to Traditions sooner start their work locations sooner.  My DD was in one of the first Traditions classes and was starting her work location on Friday or Saturday when others were still completing Traditions. There is still a fair amount of free time the first week though.  We had fun getting her settled in, shopping, eating out and going into the parks.  
They can't get into the parks until after they have completed Traditions....that is when they become an official Disney CM and receive their ID that gets them into the parks.  If you have time and can stay, I would but it depends totally on everyone's own schedule.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> See, I think it depends on the kids.  Mine wanted to spend time with me until I left as she knew it would be awhile before she saw me again.  3 of the 6 had 'rents there and wanted to spend some final time with them.  5 of the 6 roomies bonded and are like sisters!!  The 6th one was a bit different and she ended up self-terming after about 9 or 10 weeks...just didn't seem to be her thing.  When I visited, the girls wanted to spend time with me.  Mind you, I don't in any way try to act like I am one of the girls, but I also was only "motherly" from the standpoint of giving out hugs (if they wanted them...and they did!) and encouragement (no advice!).  I also listened a lot.  Sometimes it's nice to be able to vent...
> 
> Almost all arrivals are Mondays, except Memorial and Labor day.  Those arrive on Tues.  Arrival day can be busy depending on if the get assigned to go to casting that day. If you arrive on Monday, it's check inand move in, and possibly casting. There is a mandatory housing mtg on Tues.  And those who didn't get assigned to go to casting on Monday will go on Tuesday.  Then Traditions start on Thursday and are usually wrapped up by Saturday early afternoon.  Those who go to Traditions sooner start their work locations sooner.  My DD was in one of the first Traditions classes and was starting her work location on Friday or Saturday when others were still completing Traditions. There is still a fair amount of free time the first week though.  We had fun getting her settled in, shopping, eating out and going into the parks.
> They can't get into the parks until after they have completed Traditions....that is when they become an official Disney CM and receive their ID that gets them into the parks.  If you have time and can stay, I would but it depends totally on everyone's own schedule.


Definitely depends on the kids!! My dd was 22, almost 23, when she arrived. She had lived away at school for four years, spent the previous two summers living with her boyfriend and his parents, in another state, so she could work, and had a semester abroad! She was perfectly fine saying goodbye to mom!!! Well, after mom spent close to $500 on food and stuff at Target!!!!  Only one other parent was there...the other girls all arrived on their own.  They looked to me for some advice on some stuff.  And my dd was lucky because she already had friends as CMs!! So, she could head off with them for a day or so before going to Traditions. She didn't have Traditions until Sat, after arriving on Tuesday!! So, a fair amount of down time.
The kids sure do make it obvious when they're ready for mom and dad to leave!!!


----------



## HopperFan

goofy4tink said:


> *Definitely depends on the kids!!* My dd was 22, almost 23, when she arrived. She had lived away at school for four years, spent the previous two summers living with her boyfriend and his parents, in another state, so she could work, and had a semester abroad! She was perfectly fine saying goodbye to mom!!! Well, after mom spent close to $500 on food and stuff at Target!!!!  Only one other parent was there...the other girls all arrived on their own.  They looked to me for some advice on some stuff.  And my dd was lucky because she already had friends as CMs!! So, she could head off with them for a day or so before going to Traditions. She didn't have Traditions until Sat, after arriving on Tuesday!! So, a fair amount of down time.
> The kids sure do make it obvious when they're ready for mom and dad to leave!!!



Completely agree it is individual.  My DD was driving herself down until she found out we were doing a beach week and opted to go with us and then we all went to Orlando (she drove and we flew home from Orlando).  Dad worked at his Orlando office, DS and I did park time and she did her check in with her roommates.  She wanted no help moving in, the roommates all went shopping together for their needs and the only reason we saw her again was that she wanted to go to dinner with us before we left.  I didn't see her apartment until my next visit.

She was a recent college grad, also had lived at college and in her own apartment alone ... so I think it might depend on their ages & independence experience, how much they had traveled alone, how familiar they are with WDW and surrounding area and if they had met their roommates online beforehand.  

Agree that you don't know what their schedule will be until they arrive so my DD had to go to things every day after arrival, yet one of her roommates had nothing for three days.  Had we included her in any plans, she would not have been able to come.

------------------------------------

Regarding hours, I would expect future DCP to be working a more consistent set of hours with the new rules on giving away shifts.   Have heard from inside that this spring since the rules went in to effect approx. 1000 DCP have self termed because they couldn't work minimum hours by giving away shifts.


----------



## goofy4tink

HopperFan said:


> Completely agree it is individual.  My DD was driving herself down until she found out we were doing a beach week and opted to go with us and then we all went to Orlando (she drove and we flew home from Orlando).  Dad worked at his Orlando office, DS and I did park time and she did her check in with her roommates.  She wanted no help moving in, the roommates all went shopping together for their needs and the only reason we saw her again was that she wanted to go to dinner with us before we left.  I didn't see her apartment until my next visit.
> 
> She was a recent college grad, also had lived at college and in her own apartment alone ... so I think it might depend on their ages & independence experience, how much they had traveled alone, how familiar they are with WDW and surrounding area and if they had met their roommates online beforehand.
> 
> Agree that you don't know what their schedule will be until they arrive so my DD had to go to things every day after arrival, yet one of her roommates had nothing for three days.  Had we included her in any plans, she would not have been able to come.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Regarding hours, I would expect future DCP to be working a more consistent set of hours with the new rules on giving away shifts.   Have heard from inside that this spring since the rules went in to effect approx. 1000 DCP have self termed because they couldn't work minimum hours by giving away shifts.



Really? That many? That's crazy. I do know that my dd said a lot of kids worked the bare minimum!! Not terribly bright. And the sad thing is that there were a ton of kids that were rejected that would have been happy with that rule. Too many kids think it's a 'paid' vacation.
I ask my dd if she thinks she 'might' be available when I book ADRs for trips. She usually says no, but every so often she has hours that work to my advantage. And she seldom works past 7pm, so that's a plus. Although, I wish she would get more than 6 hrs a day!!!


----------



## HopperFan

goofy4tink said:


> Really? That many? That's crazy. I do know that my dd said a lot of kids worked the bare minimum!! Not terribly bright. And the sad thing is that there were a ton of kids that were rejected that would have been happy with that rule. Too many kids think it's a 'paid' vacation.
> I ask my dd if she thinks she 'might' be available when I book ADRs for trips. She usually says no, but every so often she has hours that work to my advantage. And she seldom works past 7pm, so that's a plus. Although, I wish she would get more than 6 hrs a day!!!



That is what is being discussed number wise because depending on where they worked, other DCP or full-timers have to pick up the slack.  I know when DD was in she worked on average 8 hour shifts.  Her first & second jobs were consistent hours but her third was all over the place.  She hated the shorter shifts because it never failed she closed and had to open the next morning.

Yes she found many around her wanted to do the minimal work and maximum fun.  By the end of the year she was burnt out but she went with the knowledge and acceptance that she would be working hard.   She worked Thanksgiving and Christmas and Easter ..... and we never expected her to get any holidays off.  It's a great experience and so glad she went ..... and her plan to work there full-time ........ the knowledge she gained working and from managers pushed her to grad school.


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> Definitely depends on the kids!! My dd was 22, almost 23, when she arrived. She had lived away at school for four years, spent the previous two summers living with her boyfriend and his parents, in another state, so she could work, and had a semester abroad! She was perfectly fine saying goodbye to mom!!! Well, after mom spent close to $500 on food and stuff at Target!!!!  Only one other parent was there...the other girls all arrived on their own.  They looked to me for some advice on some stuff.  And my dd was lucky because she already had friends as CMs!! So, she could head off with them for a day or so before going to Traditions. She didn't have Traditions until Sat, after arriving on Tuesday!! So, a fair amount of down time.
> The kids sure do make it obvious when they're ready for mom and dad to leave!!!


Mine didn't have a "problem" saying goodbye....we are very close, we enjoy spending time doing things together.  And I am happy that she looks to me for advice and that we have a strong bond.  She is quite capable of spreading her wings and taking care of herself.  We raised her to be very independent and self reliant but there is nothing wrong with missing your mother.  I am 48 and miss mine often!!!
She knows WDW well as it is a regular vacation spot for us. And she was able to room with one person she linked with but the group that linked themselves were broken up into 3 pairs and separated.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> Mine didn't have a "problem" saying goodbye....we are very close, we enjoy spending time doing things together.  And I am happy that she looks to me for advice and that we have a strong bond.  She is quite capable of spreading her wings and taking care of herself.  We raised her to be very independent and self reliant but there is nothing wrong with missing your mother.  I am 48 and miss mine often!!!
> She knows WDW well as it is a regular vacation spot for us. And she was able to room with one person she linked with but the group that linked themselves were broken up into 3 pairs and separated.


Sounds like us!! Very strong bond, we're very close. I'm thrilled that she gets to live her dream, while figuring out the best way to 'adult'!! She has some wonderful friends there, and a terrific roommate. A roommate she met via her work study...a friend she made, while studying in the UK, told dd that she just had to  meet her best friend at home. This friend, back home at a different college, in a faraway state, loved all things Disney and was applying to DCP too!!!  Well, the girls got to be good FB friends, one started in August, dd started in Sept....now they live together, in an off-site apt! Both plan to remain there permanently!! Spreading the wings!!! Have to love it.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

goofy4tink said:


> Really? That many? That's crazy. I do know that my dd said a lot of kids worked the bare minimum!! Not terribly bright. And the sad thing is that there were a ton of kids that were rejected that would have been happy with that rule. *Too many kids think it's a 'paid' vacation.*



My DD is so anxious to hear whether she's accepted or not. Two summers ago she was a full-time 3rd shift CNA in a nursing home. Last summer she worked 40+ hours per week in a movie theater. This school year she is an RA at her university. I know we all believe this about our kids, but I can't help but think her work ethic will match up with what Disney is looking for. She's the sort who would pick up extra hours if they let her. 

She's also still in the running for a professional internship at WDW, so I'm hoping either the CP or PI work out for her. Mostly the PI though because the pay is in a whole other category than CP. As of now she has a big nothingburger from Disney, but it will be great if either work out.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

I know I'm getting way ahead of myself, but I'm curious about something.  How do those who live far away/will be taking a plane deal with getting all of their stuff down to Orlando?  And what about all the apartment stuff that obviously needs to be purchased once there--what do you do with it after the program?  I'm watching videos of TVs, pots, toasters, white boards, closet storage organizers, and I can't imagine spending the money to ship them back and forth.  I know it's a silly thing to think about it seems overwhelmingly expensive and wasteful for a few months.  But I understand they need to split the cost of these apartment-type expenses or personal use expenses.


----------



## goofy4tink

PrincessKsMom said:


> I know I'm getting way ahead of myself, but I'm curious about something.  How do those who live far away/will be taking a plane deal with getting all of their stuff down to Orlando?  And what about all the apartment stuff that obviously needs to be purchased once there--what do you do with it after the program?  I'm watching videos of TVs, pots, toasters, white boards, closet storage organizers, and I can't imagine spending the money to ship them back and forth.  I know it's a silly thing to think about it seems overwhelmingly expensive and wasteful for a few months.  But I understand they need to split the cost of these apartment-type expenses or personal use expenses.


It all depends on the child!  We flew down on Southwest, so each of us got two free checked bags. Dh and I each used one bag, which left dd to pack four bags!!!!  She packed personal items, and clothes. When we got there, we headed to Target and dropped a ton of  money on 'stuff', but that also included a ton of non-perishable foods and paper products!!!  Once they get there, the kids can decide who is going to provide what. We bought a cheap toaster for dd, and a few baking pans (which were never used!!). We brought hanging closet things (for shoes and folded clothes). We didn't buy anything expensive. Sheets from home, but bought a comforter and pillow there. One kid will bring a tv. When they leave, they can always sell their used stuff to other CPs.
The apts come with  dishes, flatware, glasses, pots/pans, some bowls. I imagine some kids probably don't buy very much extra.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Thank you!


----------



## Monykalyn

Getting her stuff there is one of the reasons we want to drive-plus she wants her car there. That may change as her car is quite old and DH isn't really comfortable with her having an old car so far away. His sister just got gifted a car from stepmom, so she is getting rid of her 2007 Tuscon (trying to get us to pay blue book value when trade in value is far far less! but that is a rant for another thread) and we may buy that for her-depends on price. We had a full car going to college with all her dorm stuff, but she won't need all the heavy clothes etc in Florida. If we end up not bringing a car then we will fly down and take full advantage of 2 bags each LOL!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Monykalyn said:


> Getting her stuff there is one of the reasons we want to drive-plus she wants her car there. That may change as her car is quite old and DH isn't really comfortable with her having an old car so far away. His sister just got gifted a car from stepmom, so she is getting rid of her 2007 Tuscon (trying to get us to pay blue book value when trade in value is far far less! but that is a rant for another thread) and we may buy that for her-depends on price. We had a full car going to college with all her dorm stuff, but she won't need all the heavy clothes etc in Florida. If we end up not bringing a car then we will fly down and take full advantage of 2 bags each LOL!


We are in NJ and I'm not comfortable driving that far.  DD has her license, but does not drive.  And, unfortunately, we cannot afford to buy her a car at this time.  So she'll be bussing it to work, which worries me but she'll have to deal with it.  That is, of course, if she gets accepted.  LOL  As I said, I know I'm putting the cart before the horse but as many Disers will understand, I'm a planner.    I also intended, if she gets chosen, on trying to make a vacation out of bringing her down, which will limit the baggage allowance.  I'll just have to rent a car and buy whatever she needs that we can't fit in her car.  I was hoping there would be some kind of CP sale page where you could purchase items, or sell items, between semesters for incoming/outgoing CPs.


----------



## RJake1

New to the college parent board.  DD is soph at Penn State.  She wants to apply for Spring 2018 DCP.  Can anyone tell me the application period opens? Also what is difference between the "regular" and the "Advantage" programs.  Is there a Spring Advantage program? 

I will try to read all 146 pages of this thread, but in the interim, any immediate advice or information would be most appreciated.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## goofy4tink

RJake1 said:


> New to the college parent board.  DD is soph at Penn State.  She wants to apply for Spring 2018 DCP.  Can anyone tell me the application period opens? Also what is difference between the "regular" and the "Advantage" programs.  Is there a Spring Advantage program?
> 
> I will try to read all 146 pages of this thread, but in the interim, any immediate advice or information would be most appreciated.  THANK YOU!!


The Spring applications tend to open in August. Spring Advantage is longer...starts in Jan I believe. Regular spring program starts later..maybe in May.


----------



## guinea pig

The "advantage " program includes the summer season. So Spring advantage is Spring semester and Summer. Fall Advantage is Summer and Fall Semester.


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> The Spring applications tend to open in August. Spring Advantage is longer...starts in Jan I believe. Regular spring program starts later..maybe in May.


Spring is January to late May and Spring Advantage is January to early August.


----------



## DisneySOS

Hey everyone, my DD was accepted into the 2017 Fall DCP earlier this week! Her arrival date is Aug. 7th and she will also be working in QSFB.  It's weird, on her PI they spoke exclusively about her top 3 roles and she thought for sure she would be placed in Merch, but she is super excited to be working there. Makes me wonder how useful that part of the PI actually is because that role wasn't discussed at all?
Anyway, she just turned 22 & will be graduating college in early May. We live in NJ & she goes to school in PA.  Even though she has been living mainly away from home the past 4 years, I don't feel comfortable with her driving to FL all by herself.  Soooooo, the family is going to Disney!! We've never gone 2 years in a row before!
She has friends & even a cousin down there now doing the program, but I look forward to chatting with all of you about the process and planning!  
I just booked our rooms only (so far) for POR - first time there!  I am an uber-planner, so to me this is last minute.


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

DisneySOS said:


> Hey everyone, my DD was accepted into the 2017 Fall DCP earlier this week! Her arrival date is Aug. 7th and she will also be working in QSFB.  It's weird, on her PI they spoke exclusively about her top 3 roles and she thought for sure she would be placed in Merch, but she is super excited to be working there. Makes me wonder how useful that part of the PI actually is because that role wasn't discussed at all?
> Anyway, she just turned 22 & will be graduating college in early May. We live in NJ & she goes to school in PA.  Even though she has been living mainly away from home the past 4 years, I don't feel comfortable with her driving to FL all by herself.  Soooooo, the family is going to Disney!! We've never gone 2 years in a row before!
> She has friends & even a cousin down there now doing the program, but I look forward to chatting with all of you about the process and planning!
> I just booked our rooms only (so far) for POR - first time there!  I am an uber-planner, so to me this is last minute.



The person who interviews them is not the one who makes their final decision about their acceptance and role-they only make the recommendation. A lot of role placement is dependent on need as well. QSFB takes a lot of CPs, and it's really half and half as to which ones are willing to do QSFB as opposed to other role options.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Who decides on an arrival date?  Do the CP's have the option of choosing?


----------



## stitchlovestink

PrincessKsMom said:


> Who decides on an arrival date?  Do the CP's have the option of choosing?



The CP chooses their arrival date...based on what is available when they get to that part of the process.


----------



## DisneySOS

Disney Khaleesi said:


> The person who interviews them is not the one who makes their final decision about their acceptance and role-they only make the recommendation. A lot of role placement is dependent on need as well. QSFB takes a lot of CPs, and it's really half and half as to which ones are willing to do QSFB as opposed to other role options.



I'm not complaining at all. (I know it's hard to tell tone in messages) I believe she selected about 8 roles & QSFB was actually her 4th choice, so she's good.  She's a bartender & although she knows won't be doing that, she's hoping to work a cart or something rather than behind the grill at a food court.  She just thought it was weird, the woman who did her PI was very cut and dry, it only lasted about 25 minutes & they never even discussed QSFB!  When she got her email that was the only choice, so of course she took it.  One of her BFF's from home also got in & will be doing the same.  

I see congratulations are in order to you as well!   What role will you be doing there?


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> Spring is January to late May and Spring Advantage is January to early August.


Thanks for the clarification....I was pretty sure I had it boggled somehow.

On another note....any one here have any experience with moving from DCP into permanent work for Disney? Dd has been there since Sept, and her extension is up in early May. She isn't applying to extend again, but will be applying for permanent work (of any kind!!). She is currently in attractions.  I know she can start applying at the end of this month. But...any thoughts on how often kids get offered jobs after the DCP ends? Just kind of curious.


----------



## DisneySOS

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks for the clarification....I was pretty sure I had it boggled somehow.
> 
> On another note....any one here have any experience with moving from DCP into permanent work for Disney? Dd has been there since Sept, and her extension is up in early May. She isn't applying to extend again, but will be applying for permanent work (of any kind!!). She is currently in attractions.  I know she can start applying at the end of this month. But...any thoughts on how often kids get offered jobs after the DCP ends? Just kind of curious.


My cousin is down there now for her 2nd & last DCP. I have been speaking with her dad who says she knows Disney had drastically cut down full timers & most people she knows have gone from DCP to only part time. She actually just had an interview at Universal, apparently they love hiring from the Mouse! 
She also ends in May, the 11th I believe. She did not live in Disney housing this time around so she doesn't have to worry about finding a place to live, just paying for it!


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneySOS said:


> My cousin is down there now for her 2nd & last DCP. I have been speaking with her dad who says she knows Disney had drastically cut down full timers & most people she knows have gone from DCP to only part time. She actually just had an interview at Universal, apparently they love hiring from the Mouse!
> She also ends in May, the 11th I believe. She did not live in Disney housing this time around so she doesn't have to worry about finding a place to live, just paying for it!


Yep, that's our understanding as well. She shares an apt with her boyfriend (who has yet to get a job, but we won't go there!) and a girl friend.  I know she wants to stay with Disney but will be okay with US/IoA. Sadly, that will mean getting an AP for WDW though!!!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

Disney Khaleesi said:


> The person who interviews them is not the one who makes their final decision about their acceptance and role-they only make the recommendation. A lot of role placement is dependent on need as well. QSFB takes a lot of CPs, and it's really half and half as to which ones are willing to do QSFB as opposed to other role options.


QSFB/Custodial/attractions make up the largest portion of the College Program.  It used to be anyone who put even the slightest interest in custodial got put in custodial. 
It is true that if you really don't want a role it's best to put zero interest as they can place you in any role you show any interest in and they havea need.
My DDs have always been offered something that caught them off guard.  One DD has been an assistant mgr at a large specialty clothing store.  She thought for sure they would place her in merchandise.  Nope!  LOL



DisneySOS said:


> I'm not complaining at all. (I know it's hard to tell tone in messages) I believe she selected about 8 roles & QSFB was actually her 4th choice, so she's good.  She's a bartender & although she knows won't be doing that, she's hoping to work a cart or something rather than behind the grill at a food court.  She just thought it was weird, the woman who did her PI was very cut and dry, it only lasted about 25 minutes & they never even discussed QSFB!  When she got her email that was the only choice, so of course she took it.  One of her BFF's from home also got in & will be doing the same.
> 
> I see congratulations are in order to you as well!   What role will you be doing there?



There are many jobs within QSFB...cleaning/restocking the condiment bars, refilling supplies whether it's food or whatever, wiping down tables, emptying trash cans in dining rooms, greeting/directing guests esp at busy times, filling the orders and handing orders over to guests, taking orders/cashiering, working grills/fryers, the carts....  They can get multiple jobs in one shift (similar to how those working attractions get moved around within the attraction) or they can get one job for an entire shift.
Most of the kids we know who worked "movable" food carts weren't as happy with the assignment  a little later.  During the warm months, there is no a/c at all and it requires quick mental math which in the heat can get to them fast when you have a long line.   



goofy4tink said:


> Thanks for the clarification....I was pretty sure I had it boggled somehow.
> 
> On another note....any one here have any experience with moving from DCP into permanent work for Disney? Dd has been there since Sept, and her extension is up in early May. She isn't applying to extend again, but will be applying for permanent work (of any kind!!). She is currently in attractions.  I know she can start applying at the end of this month. But...any thoughts on how often kids get offered jobs after the DCP ends? Just kind of curious.



From what we have witnessed  (with multiple programs) is that very very few CPs (even ones with impeccable work records!) are offered full time.  They are more likely to be offered P/T.  And the bad part to that is the P/T CMs used to count on getting extra hours from the shifts that the CPs wanted to give away but can't anymore.


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

DisneySOS said:


> I'm not complaining at all. (I know it's hard to tell tone in messages) I believe she selected about 8 roles & QSFB was actually her 4th choice, so she's good.  She's a bartender & although she knows won't be doing that, she's hoping to work a cart or something rather than behind the grill at a food court.  She just thought it was weird, the woman who did her PI was very cut and dry, it only lasted about 25 minutes & they never even discussed QSFB!  When she got her email that was the only choice, so of course she took it.  One of her BFF's from home also got in & will be doing the same.
> 
> I see congratulations are in order to you as well!   What role will you be doing there?



Thank you! I will be working in Merchandise...which ironically, is the only role my interviewer and I discussed. But it was my top role, so it all worked out in the end.


----------



## 5DizFans

Hello,
My daughter was accepted earlier this week for a custodial role.  We live in Washington state, so we have a long journey to WDW!  It's a dream come true for her and we're excited.  I've read through posts and I'm curious where the best place to stay (off property) for check in day.  We are DVC members but I want to save points for the whole family to go and visit.  I'm still working that out in my head...  I think sh has decided on an August 21st check in date.  Thanks!


----------



## bigcrit

My dd has accepted her position in QSFB for the fall program and will be arriving 8/21. She is very excited. She wanted lifeguard but was given QSFB. We are planning a trip for Jersey week. I think she joined a FB page where the CP's congregate, She is talking to a few about rooming together. Exciting days around here....


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> QSFB/Custodial/attractions make up the largest portion of the College Program.  It used to be anyone who put even the slightest interest in custodial got put in custodial.
> It is true that if you really don't want a role it's best to put zero interest as they can place you in any role you show any interest in and they havea need.
> My DDs have always been offered something that caught them off guard.  One DD has been an assistant mgr at a large specialty clothing store.  She thought for sure they would place her in merchandise.  Nope!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> There are many jobs within QSFB...cleaning/restocking the condiment bars, refilling supplies whether it's food or whatever, wiping down tables, emptying trash cans in dining rooms, greeting/directing guests esp at busy times, filling the orders and handing orders over to guests, taking orders/cashiering, working grills/fryers, the carts....  They can get multiple jobs in one shift (similar to how those working attractions get moved around within the attraction) or they can get one job for an entire shift.
> Most of the kids we know who worked "movable" food carts weren't as happy with the assignment  a little later.  During the warm months, there is no a/c at all and it requires quick mental math which in the heat can get to them fast when you have a long line.
> 
> 
> 
> From what we have witnessed  (with multiple programs) is that very very few CPs (even ones with impeccable work records!) are offered full time.  They are more likely to be offered P/T.  And the bad part to that is the P/T CMs used to count on getting extra hours from the shifts that the CPs wanted to give away but can't anymore.


That's what we're assuming will happen. I think she will give Disney set days she can work, then fill in at US/IoA. Even part-time would be terrific!!

Dd actually put custodial as an interest. She has had friends do custodial and loved it! And character work/attendant. But nope, she got attractions. She loves  her job, but she had experience in character/attendant work. She was friends with Foghorn Leghorn, ScoobyDo and Sylvester the Cat the past two summers! So, we figure they like to put you in different spots than what you have experience in.


----------



## DisneySOS

I keep hearing such conflicting info on roommates! It's all so confusing. She's hoping to share a bedroom with her friend from home (same check in date) & then live with several others in non-wellness. 
Kept seeing that you don't find out who you are rooming with till check in, but watching many YouTube Vlogs, they all seemed to know! 
So confused!


----------



## guinea pig

They have changed the system in the last couple years. In the past, the kids all went to Vista Way for checking and at that time, housing and roommates were assigned. Now, the kids can request roommate around 3 weeks beforehand checkin. You know where  where you going to live before you arrive and now check in takes place at the apartment complex where they are going to live.


----------



## DisneySOS

guinea pig said:


> They have changed the system in the last couple years. I need the past, the kids all went to Vista Way for checking and at that time, housing and roommates were assigned. Now, the kids can request roommate around 3 weeks beforehand checkin. You know where  where you going to live before you arrive and now check in takes place where they are going to live.


On the DCP parents page on FB I was told this is not the case, just last night.


----------



## DisneySOS

DisneySOS said:


> On the DCP parents page on FB I was told this is not the case, just last night.



Just wanted to say, I'm not arguing with you in any way, it's just that there's so much conflicting info & from reliable sources too, so that adds to the confusion for me.


----------



## guinea pig

And Disney does change up things. My DD and I have been pretty obsessed with the DCP for a couple months now and have done lots of research( looking at You Tube Videoclip!! Very scientific, I know!!) This is from the Disney Website......
*Apartment/Roommate Assignments*

Approximately 20 days prior to arrival, participants will be asked to pre-register for housing. During this pre-registration process, they will be able to indicate their apartment complex and unit size preferences. They may also be able to indicate specific roommate preferences.

Please note that all apartment space is shared. Most bedrooms are double occupancy, but some bedrooms are triple occupancy.

A detailed overview of the housing pre-registration system, DORMS, can be found on disneyprogramsblog.com/dorms.

Be sure to click on the above link. You will find lots of answers to your questions there.


----------



## guinea pig

and how do I found out about joining DCP parents Facebook page you were talking about?


----------



## DisneySOS

guinea pig said:


> And Disney does change up things. My DD and I have been pretty obsessed with the DCP for a couple months now and have done lots of research( looking at You Tube Videoclip!! Very scientific, I know!!) This is from the Disney Website......
> *Apartment/Roommate Assignments*
> 
> Approximately 20 days prior to arrival, participants will be asked to pre-register for housing. During this pre-registration process, they will be able to indicate their apartment complex and unit size preferences. They may also be able to indicate specific roommate preferences.
> 
> Please note that all apartment space is shared. Most bedrooms are double occupancy, but some bedrooms are triple occupancy.
> 
> A detailed overview of the housing pre-registration system, DORMS, can be found on disneyprogramsblog.com/dorms.
> 
> Be sure to click on the above link. You will find lots of answers to your questions there.


Yes! That's  why it's so confusing most of these girls seem to know who their roommates already are even though they have different checking dates and yet I'm told it's not always the case.  Mind you this is ME completely obsessing DD isn't even thinking about housing at this point! Lol


----------



## DisneySOS

guinea pig said:


> and how do I found out about joining DCP parents Facebook page you were talking about?



I hope this works, I took a pic of the FB group the way it comes up in my phone. It's closed so you have to ask to join. It's for PARENTS/GUARDIANS not the DCP's themselves. Took them like 2 days to let me join. My name is Barbara BTW if you see me over there!


----------



## dizagain

It is all very confusing but SO worth it! The CP Parent FB group mentioned above is the best resource available imo. 

 I'm on my third program as a mom. I've had one DD go random twice for roomies and one met a group through FB. All worked out great! When your DD gets her DORMS paperwork about three weeks before check-in, she will be given a chance to rank complex preferences and will also be given a specific number of people she may link with for roommates.  Sometimes it's one and sometimes it's seven......it varies each check-in date. If they link it is not a guarantee but I'd say it's really close to one. They try very hard to honor roommate requests- they may not get complex choice, but they typically do get roommates if they were given the option to link together.  

The kids you read about as "knowing" they would be together, did not actually know.....they assumed.   You do not know anything other than complex before arriving. If the kids linked and then received notice of the same complex, they assumed(hoped) they would be together. Usually they are.  My DD got all five of her requested girls and my random DD got first choice of complex/apartment size both times.

I hope she has a magical program!


----------



## DisneySOS

dizagain said:


> It is all very confusing but SO worth it! The CP Parent FB group mentioned above is the best resource available imo.
> 
> I'm on my third program as a mom. I've had one DD go random twice for roomies and one met a group through FB. All worked out great! When your DD gets her DORMS paperwork about three weeks before check-in, she will be given a chance to rank complex preferences and will also be given a specific number of people she may link with for roommates.  Sometimes it's one and sometimes it's seven......it varies each check-in date. If they link it is not a guarantee but I'd say it's really close to one. They try very hard to honor roommate requests- they may not get complex choice, but they typically do get roommates if they were given the option to link together.
> 
> The kids you read about as "knowing" they would be together, did not actually know.....they assumed.   You do not know anything other than complex before arriving. If the kids linked and then received notice of the same complex, they assumed(hoped) they would be together. Usually they are.  My DD got all five of her requested girls and my random DD got first choice of complex/apartment size both times.
> 
> I hope she has a magical program!



Yes, I've only been in it a very short amount of time but so far it seems great!  
Right now, she only has no desire to live at Vista for the simple fact it's the only one that's on it's own & seems to have less space than the others. 
She currently lives in an apartment off campus with her own laundry so she would LOVE to have that again.  
She didn't get her first choice when she first went off to college and she was perfectly fine & had an awesome roommate who was assigned at random & they got along great.  
It's me who is stressing, not her.  She is very independent & doesn't get frazzled easily. I'm just worried that 1 - she is unfamiliar with the area & 2 won't have enough time to get her stuff together before she's training and working.  Again - that's all me!  She's not even thinking that far ahead!  
However, if they knew who they were rooming with they could figure these things out beforehand, like she has in the past- they knew who was bringing the microwave, fridge, tv, toaster, keurig, etc.  

I've seen so many YouTube videos of the kids greeting each other, giving each other roommate gifts & I'm over hear watching & thinking how did they know?!? LOL


----------



## dizagain

My DD  linked with a group did prepare gifts....She personalized the ones she linked with and left 2 others blank in case tgere were 8 girls. My other DD went random and did not do gifts.....no one else in her two apartments did either. 

Don't over-think. They really don't need much and it's easy to grab stuff at Target and Wal-Mart. The kids generally like to do it themselves. Mine loved my $$ at Wal-Mart but we're happy to settle in with roomies. It's such a fun experience!


----------



## DisneySOS

dizagain said:


> My DD  linked with a group did prepare gifts....She personalized the ones she linked with and left 2 others blank in case tgere were 8 girls. My other DD went random and did not do gifts.....no one else in her two apartments did either.
> 
> Don't over-think. They really don't need much and it's easy to grab stuff at Target and Wal-Mart. The kids generally like to do it themselves. Mine loved my $$ at Wal-Mart but we're happy to settle in with roomies. It's such a fun experience!


I had no intention of helping her with gifts!  I was just using it as an example as to how others seemed to know who they were going to room with.  I know reading this makes me seem like a crazy over protective mom & that's totally not the case.  DD is very independent.  She has been reading the FB groups but other than trying to room with her friend from home, she's going totally random like she did for college.  

She applied in Feb. & I didn't really say anything to anyone because it was her first time applying and we thought her chances might be slim.  So she was only accepted less than a week ago so I'm still on cloud 9 over here.


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneySOS said:


> On the DCP parents page on FB I was told this is not the case, just last night.


So glad you found your way over to the FB page.  Not sure where you saw that info though....my dd checked in on Sept 5. She was allowed to 'request' roommates about 3 weeks prior to her checkin date. Because she was checking in on the last available date, she could only link with two other girls. But, just because they can link, doesn't mean it's a sure thing. She did end up with the two girls she linked with, and the other three girls, they had originally hooked up with (6 girls total wanted to link), ended up together in another apt.  They do check in at their specific apt complex. It goes very quickly! No more long waits for the parents!
My dd did gifts for her roommates. But, she had originally wanted to personalize them. When I reminded her that she couldn't be sure who she was going to be with, it would be a shame to spend the money and not be able to use the gifts!!  So, she went with non-personalized gifts and the girls then did their own personalization when they were all together! Some spend a fair amount of money on gifts, some don't. Some don't even do gifts!

The DCP FB page is a wonderful place to gather info and vent. I've vented more times than I can count!!! Hope to see many of you over there!!!! I'm Diane over there btw!!!


----------



## DisneySOS

goofy4tink said:


> So glad you found your way over to the FB page.  Not sure where you saw that info though....my dd checked in on Sept 5. She was allowed to 'request' roommates about 3 weeks prior to her checkin date. Because she was checking in on the last available date, she could only link with two other girls. But, just because they can link, doesn't mean it's a sure thing. She did end up with the two girls she linked with, and the other three girls, they had originally hooked up with (6 girls total wanted to link), ended up together in another apt.  They do check in at their specific apt complex. It goes very quickly! No more long waits for the parents!
> My dd did gifts for her roommates. But, she had originally wanted to personalize them. When I reminded her that she couldn't be sure who she was going to be with, it would be a shame to spend the money and not be able to use the gifts!!  So, she went with non-personalized gifts and the girls then did their own personalization when they were all together! Some spend a fair amount of money on gifts, some don't. Some don't even do gifts!
> 
> The DCP FB page is a wonderful place to gather info and vent. I've vented more times than I can count!!! Hope to see many of you over there!!!! I'm Diane over there btw!!!



I'm sorry for the confusion, I meant that yes they can link but it isn't guaranteed.  I answered you over there too - it's a great group, I'm glad I found it!


----------



## guinea pig

My DD is at Daytona for Spring Break. They drove to Disney Springs for the afternoon. She so happy to be on Disney property!!! She was supposed to drive around the DCP apartment complexes before she went to DS but "forgot". Hope she gets a chance to see the apartments today to help her make a decision about where she wa to to live.


----------



## bigcrit

guinea pig said:


> My DD is at Daytona for Spring Break. They drove to Disney Springs for the afternoon. She so happy to be on Disney property!!! She was supposed to drive around the DCP apartment complexes before she went to DS but "forgot". Hope she gets a chance to see the apartments today to help her make a decision about where she wa to to live.


Any reviews would be helpful. Please post her impressions.


----------



## guinea pig

I drove through the area when I was there in December. Will be interesting if she agrees with my opinion!


----------



## MirandaB

My son was accepted to the CP for Fall Advantage 2017. I have requested to be added to the FB page, but haven't been added yet - perhaps because he hasn't committed yet? I know it's his decision, but I'd really like access to the info there prior to his deciding to do the program or not.  I have to confess to being slightly freaked out over the "drunken orgy" image I have running through my mind.  You all have had kids, even multiple kids, do the program - help me off the ledge!


----------



## goofy4tink

MirandaB said:


> My son was accepted to the CP for Fall Advantage 2017. I have requested to be added to the FB page, but haven't been added yet - perhaps because he hasn't committed yet? I know it's his decision, but I'd really like access to the info there prior to his deciding to do the program or not.  I have to confess to being slightly freaked out over the "drunken orgy" image I have running through my mind.  You all have had kids, even multiple kids, do the program - help me off the ledge!


Has your ds lived away from home yet?? If so, those drunken orgies have probably happened already!!! Sorry, couldn't resist.  I know there have been a ton of people asking to join the FB page, so just hang in there!!!They'll get to you!!
What kind of info are you looking for? My dd has been there since Sept...not coming home!!!


----------



## guinea pig

My DD did drive by the Little Lake Bryan area and saw The Commons, Patterson and Chatham. Of course, you can not get into the apartment complexes. She said they all looked alike and still doesn't know where she wants to live!!


----------



## HopperFan

MirandaB said:


> My son was accepted to the CP for Fall Advantage 2017. I have requested to be added to the FB page, but haven't been added yet - perhaps because he hasn't committed yet? I know it's his decision, but I'd really like access to the info there prior to his deciding to do the program or not.  I have to confess to being slightly freaked out over the "drunken orgy" image I have running through my mind.  You all have had kids, even multiple kids, do the program - help me off the ledge!



Your DS is not going to do anything there he wouldn't do at home.   DD was there a year in two complexes.  They figure it all out, figure out who to hang with and who not.   DD found her roommates and spent 6 mos preparing a fun program with them. They even met up and all checked in together.  Once job hours hit, the other three worked days and hung out at night, DD worked nights and found a good set of friends at work.  Was different from anything she was used to living wise but was probably one of the best experiences of her life.



guinea pig said:


> My DD did drive by the Little Lake Bryan area and saw The Commons, Patterson and Chatham. Of course, you can not get into the apartment complexes. She said they all looked alike and still doesn't know where she wants to live!!



Actually you can drive in, the main road goes from International to Vineland.  If you go straight you can see the pool, beach and recreation area.  You drive right next to all three of the complexes and can get a good idea what they look like.

Vista you can drive alongside the complex on the road you enter it from and see the buildings.

Here are some pictures so you can see the building differences.

http://thefrodiaries.blogspot.com/2014/03/an-introduction-to-disney-housing-and.html


----------



## DisneySOS

guinea pig said:


> My DD did drive by the Little Lake Bryan area and saw The Commons, Patterson and Chatham. Of course, you can not get into the apartment complexes. She said they all looked alike and still doesn't know where she wants to live!!



Am I the only one who sees Little Luke Bryan DD spotted it on the map & it's now our little joke.


----------



## Monykalyn

Talking with DD and she hasn't even started her first program and she is already talking about doing an alumni program in 2019 or 2020  Disney bug bites hard!


----------



## DisneySOS

HopperFan said:


> Here are some pictures so you can see the building differences.
> 
> http://thefrodiaries.blogspot.com/2014/03/an-introduction-to-disney-housing-and.html



Thanks for this link - it looks very well written, I've book marked it for future reference & to show my DD.


----------



## Tink431

Ok parents talked to me about drop off day...my son did the program 7 years ago and I went with him but sat with the luggage at the front of the complex and never made it back to where all the parents were waiting with a covered canopy, drinks and a gift bag. He then came and found me and took the luggage to his place and I left. Now my daughter is going hopefully and I want to help her set up her room.  How does that work? I know they have a lot to do that day but will I be able to wait around and then help her set up and then leave?


----------



## goofy4tink

Tink431 said:


> Ok parents talked to me about drop off day...my son did the program 7 years ago and I went with him but sat with the luggage at the front of the complex and never made it back to where all the parents were waiting with a covered canopy, drinks and a gift bag. He then came and found me and took the luggage to his place and I left. Now my daughter is going hopefully and I want to help her set up her room.  How does that work? I know they have a lot to do that day but will I be able to wait around and then help her set up and then leave?


This is how it worked for us, in Sept. Dd had a check in date of Sept 6 (day after Labor Day weekend).  We had arrived on Sat, Sept 3 to have some family time in the parks. Her check in time was 8:40am. We arrived at the Vista Way gate around 8:30...told to come back closer to 8:40. Returned at 8:38, got a placard for the windshield. Found a parking space close to the building where dd was doing check in. It took her about 8 mins...got her key and off we went. Got to her apt, started unpacking. She was the first girl to arrive there. She had Casting at 9:15, so she left us behind, to finish the unpacking, and got a bus to Casting. We have been told that parents aren't supposed to be in the apt without the CP, but we weren't aware of that, and no one said anything. The next roommate showed up about 9:45, with her mom. Our dd returned about 10:15/30ish. Jumped in the car and went to Target to get what she needed...food, papergoods, some bedding, etc. Returned, unpacked. She went to drug testing, which lasted close to an hour! Just in another building in Vista Way. She got back, we said our goodbyes around 2:30. Didn't see her again until Oct!!!! Dh and I flew home the next day.


----------



## Tink431

Thanks...we will not have a car. I know some parents waited in an area for their kids to get through some of their activities. I just wAnt to make sure I'll have a place to wait or will we be able to get in their rooms right away so I don't have to park myself with all the luggage for a long period of time. Thanks


----------



## bigcrit

Is there transportation from MCO for CP's? Our dd will be arriving in August by herself. Will they have tansportation or will I need to get her a car?


----------



## dizagain

Tink431 said:


> Thanks...we will not have a car. I know some parents waited in an area for their kids to get through some of their activities. I just wAnt to make sure I'll have a place to wait or will we be able to get in their rooms right away so I don't have to park myself with all the luggage for a long period of time. Thanks



Hi!  Things have changed since your last experience.  There is no parent welcome area whatsoever anymore - it was really nice, but now they have made the process so quick and easy it isn't necessary.  Your CP will get an itinerary about 4-5 days out telling them which apartment complex they will live in and what time to arrive there ( everyone does not arrive at Vista any longer).  I waited in the car for mine and it took about 15 minutes - would have been faster but she had a car to register and there was a short line.  She got her key and we headed to apartment.  She had her Casting appointment soon after so I went to my resort to wait for her call.  When she returned, we went shopping and got her all fixed up!


----------



## dizagain

bigcrit said:


> Is there transportation from MCO for CP's? Our dd will be arriving in August by herself. Will they have tansportation or will I need to get her a car?



Disney does not provide transportation for the kids.  One way to make it easier is to have your DD arrive the day before check-in (recommended as check-in times begin early) and stay the night in a Disney Value Resort.  She can then use Disney's Magical Express for a free ride to her resort.  Many kids Uber to their check-in as that seems to be the cheapest option.  Once checked in, she may use the cast bus system for trips to the grocery store, Walmart, mall, etc.  A rental car might make everything much easier but it is not necessary.


----------



## DisneySOS

dizagain said:


> Hi!  Things have changed since your last experience.  There is no parent welcome area whatsoever anymore - it was really nice, but now they have made the process so quick and easy it isn't necessary.  Your CP will get an itinerary about 4-5 days out telling them which apartment complex they will live in and what time to arrive there ( everyone does not arrive at Vista any longer).  I waited in the car for mine and it took about 15 minutes - would have been faster but she had a car to register and there was a short line.  She got her key and we headed to apartment.  She had her Casting appointment soon after so I went to my resort to wait for her call.  When she returned, we went shopping and got her all fixed up!


They get their itinerary at Check in correct?


----------



## guinea pig

My DD says there has been a lot on NLIC notices sent out


----------



## tstewart

DD still sitting "in progress".... hope she survived this wave! (Been "in progress" since week 1 for FA)


----------



## dizagain

DisneySOS said:


> They get their itinerary at Check in correct?



Not anymore.  They now receive an itinerary about 4-5 days before arrival. It tells them what time to arrive for check in at their complex and also gives them their Casting, Housing and I think Traditions date.  They also tell them their work location which is cool.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

My dd got her acceptance into Fall Advantage March 23rd.  She got of submission on Feb 26th, had her phone interview on 3/3, auditioned in MI 3/8 and was offered a position as "character performer"!!! Her move in date is May 22nd.  So excited for her since she was in submission for what seemed to be forever.


----------



## DisneySOS

dizagain said:


> Not anymore.  They now receive an itinerary about 4-5 days before arrival. It tells them what time to arrive for check in at their complex and also gives them their Casting, Housing and I think Traditions date.  They also tell them their work location which is cool.



That's awesome - we are traveling down 7/29 & will be near Cocoa Beach with family & then we check in to POR on 8/2.  So 5 days before would be when we arrive at Disney!!  



AARCLUKSCH said:


> My dd got her acceptance into Fall Advantage March 23rd.  She got of submission on Feb 26th, had her phone interview on 3/3, auditioned in MI 3/8 and was offered a position as "character performer"!!! Her move in date is May 22nd.  So excited for her since she was in submission for what seemed to be forever.



Congratulations!!!  Sounds like it was definitely worth the wait!!!


----------



## DAVISROYE

AARCLUKSCH said:


> My dd got her acceptance into Fall Advantage March 23rd.  She got of submission on Feb 26th, had her phone interview on 3/3, auditioned in MI 3/8 and was offered a position as "character performer"!!! Her move in date is May 22nd.  So excited for her since she was in submission for what seemed to be forever.


Congratulations! My DD also auditioned on 3/8 in MI and was offered a Character Performer role! Her arrival date is May 15th. Did your DD have to read a script and be video recorded?


----------



## Tink431

dizagain said:


> Hi!  Things have changed since your last experience.  There is no parent welcome area whatsoever anymore - it was really nice, but now they have made the process so quick and easy it isn't necessary.  Your CP will get an itinerary about 4-5 days out telling them which apartment complex they will live in and what time to arrive there ( everyone does not arrive at Vista any longer).  I waited in the car for mine and it took about 15 minutes - would have been faster but she had a car to register and there was a short line.  She got her key and we headed to apartment.  She had her Casting appointment soon after so I went to my resort to wait for her call.  When she returned, we went shopping and got her all fixed up!


Thanks so much for the info. How do the kids handle their baggage while checking in if they don't have a car?. Any parents go with their kids to help with this?


----------



## goofy4tink

Ok, was really hoping not to have to ask this question, but here I am....dd tried to apply for perm employment last week, her six week window. Transfer Genie wouldn't allow her to continue the process due to her having 5 pts. One for lateness, the others due to illness. Yes, there were probably a few days she could have gone to work. So when she was really sick (and there were two times that happened!) she went over the 'acceptable' number of points. Yes, stupid. 
So, what are her options? Her program ends May 11. She is planning on looking at US/IoA and DS. But still wants to work for Disney. Any idea how long she has to wait to apply? And what her chances will be when she does? I'm such a sad mom at the moment .


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> Ok, was really hoping not to have to ask this question, but here I am....dd tried to apply for perm employment last week, her six week window. Transfer Genie wouldn't allow her to continue the process due to her having 5 pts. One for lateness, the others due to illness. Yes, there were probably a few days she could have gone to work. So when she was really sick (and there were two times that happened!) she went over the 'acceptable' number of points. Yes, stupid.
> So, what are her options? Her program ends May 11. She is planning on looking at US/IoA and DS. But still wants to work for Disney. Any idea how long she has to wait to apply? And what her chances will be when she does? I'm such a sad mom at the moment .


I don't understand.  Why is it stupid that they have a restriction in place on how many points you can have in order to apply to transfer?
You can't apply to extend your CP if you have over a certain # of points and if you want to change roles when you extend, you can have even fewer points.


----------



## Monykalyn

DD is having issues getting her school to give her credit for her internship. The co-op/internship said since her role isn't directly related to her major she can't get credit for working. That is fine, but there are the seminars etc, that pertain to her minor. Plus the co-op has the option of an "elective" credit. She has been talking to the dean of the co-op for her college, her academic advisor and has meeting with her minor advisor as well (she has to apply and be approved for this particular minor). She has also emailed Disney for information on the seminars etc (who have been amazingly responsive!).  I think her persistence is paying off (dd sent me a copy of the email reply from the co-op dean and the first line is "I appreciate your tenacity") as the dean did go to the board for the college and she may have tentative approval for a co-op credit if she can do an independent project (has to get a proposal, learning objectives etc).  She really wants a way to stay enrolled in school & co-op would consider her full-time for insurance purposes and scholarship purposes.

Anyone else who's gone through this have any other ideas? DD has reached out to her facebook groups as well...


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> I don't understand.  Why is it stupid that they have a restriction in place on how many points you can have in order to apply to transfer?
> You can't apply to extend your CP if you have over a certain # of points and if you want to change roles when you extend, you can have even fewer points.


Nope, you misunderstand! My dd was stupid, not Disney's system!! She, and I, understand the system and have no issues with it! Well, other than Disney changing the giving away of shifts policy! If that hadn't happened, she would have fewer points, but she made a choice and now has to live with the consequences!


----------



## goofy4tink

Monykalyn said:


> DD is having issues getting her school to give her credit for her internship. The co-op/internship said since her role isn't directly related to her major she can't get credit for working. That is fine, but there are the seminars etc, that pertain to her minor. Plus the co-op has the option of an "elective" credit. She has been talking to the dean of the co-op for her college, her academic advisor and has meeting with her minor advisor as well (she has to apply and be approved for this particular minor). She has also emailed Disney for information on the seminars etc (who have been amazingly responsive!).  I think her persistence is paying off (dd sent me a copy of the email reply from the co-op dean and the first line is "I appreciate your tenacity") as the dean did go to the board for the college and she may have tentative approval for a co-op credit if she can do an independent project (has to get a proposal, learning objectives etc).  She really wants a way to stay enrolled in school & co-op would consider her full-time for insurance purposes and scholarship purposes.
> 
> Anyone else who's gone through this have any other ideas? DD has reached out to her facebook groups as well...


I've seen so many kids having this issue. When Disney calls something the 'Disney College Program' one would think it would be the same as taking classes at college. But, it isn't. Not even close. When someone asks me about the program, and if I think it's a good idea to do while in college, my answer is 'it depends'. It's a terrific opportunity. But....it's isn't a substitute for college. There really aren't all that many available classes that will allow a kid to get academic credit, in order to be considered as still enrolled in college and have financial aid packages stay in force!  A lot of colleges won't even try to work with the student, while others are good about it.  It's a wonderful experience for kids, and can have lasting repercussions in the employment world. But, if a child can't make do without taking a 'for credit' class while there, it may not be a good fit!


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, you misunderstand! My dd was stupid, not Disney's system!! She, and I, understand the system and have no issues with it! Well, other than Disney changing the giving away of shifts policy! If that hadn't happened, she would have fewer points, but she made a choice and now has to live with the consequences!


Ahh...you are correct,  I did misunderstand.
I don't disagree with you about the change in policy stinking. BUT I do understand Why they did it.  There were an awful lot of kids who were giving the majority of their shifts away.  My DD had a roommate who did this.  She would only work enough to pay her rent and maybe $10 over.  She wasn't a "party" girl and wasn't even spending tons of time in the parks.  She just hated her job, her location and didn't want to work.  Having been through 3 programs with my DDs, I have seen lots of it.  The kids figure out the system and how to beat it.  I honestly think in the long term this is going to discourage those who see it as a long term vacation (with a little bit of work thrown in here and there) from even applying.   I could be wrong, but time will tell. 

Was your daughter able to figure out when she can reapply and a workable solution?


----------



## SingingMom

stitchlovestink said:


> Ahh...you are correct,  I did misunderstand.
> I don't disagree with you about the change in policy stinking. BUT I do understand Why they did it.  There were an awful lot of kids who were giving the majority of their shifts away.  My DD had a roommate who did this.  She would only work enough to pay her rent and maybe $10 over.  She wasn't a "party" girl and wasn't even spending tons of time in the parks.  She just hated her job, her location and didn't want to work.  Having been through 3 programs with my DDs, I have seen lots of it.  The kids figure out the system and how to beat it.  I honestly think in the long term this is going to discourage those who say it as a long term vacation (with a little bit of work thrown in here and there) from even applying.   I could be wrong, but time will tell.
> 
> Was your daughter able to figure out when she can reapply and a workable solution?



Unfortunately, I think this new policy was like "throwing the baby out with the bath water!"  Wish there had been a way to weed out the offenders.  My DD is a PT CM in an area that has CPs but no other way to pick up hours.  She would LOVE to take some of those extra shifts off the CP hands.  Such is life I guess!  lol


----------



## Monykalyn

goofy4tink said:


> I've seen so many kids having this issue. When Disney calls something the 'Disney College Program' one would think it would be the same as taking classes at college. But, it isn't. Not even close. When someone asks me about the program, and if I think it's a good idea to do while in college, my answer is 'it depends'. It's a terrific opportunity. But....it's isn't a substitute for college. There really aren't all that many available classes that will allow a kid to get academic credit, in order to be considered as still enrolled in college and have financial aid packages stay in force!  A lot of colleges won't even try to work with the student, while others are good about it.  It's a wonderful experience for kids, and can have lasting repercussions in the employment world. But, if a child can't make do without taking a 'for credit' class while there, it may not be a good fit!



Yeah I get why colleges won't let kids just take off to play at Disney.  I do, however, think more academics should think outside the little box they put themselves in. And while the program has changed from when I did it 26 years ago--easier now-((I HAD to take the seminars (had choice of specialty-mine was "Management Disney Style"), was assigned a major group (didn't get to pick who was in group) project that had to be presented to Disney execs; by attending all seminars, getting good remarks on the project from execs (and they did NOT hold back-student or no-they held feet to fire!!) and get an excellent rating with no unexcused call ins to get my "degree"-both DH and I got Ducktorates)) it is still worthwhile.  Neither of us had any problem getting a co-op elective credit-even though I came home and immediately changed my major. My field now has zero to do with anything I did at Disney-yet over 20 years of experience in my field I still get asked about Disney LOL. That part of the experience I do wish colleges had an inkling about. 

I think she has it worked out to get an hour of credit through the co-op; all she wants as it allows her to be considered "Full time student". She will technically be a junior when she starts back to school next spring (she was able to take advanced classes at her HS that were dual credit with a local university)  along with the 8 credit hours she is taking over the summer she is still ahead of curve; although it will be her "sophomore" year on campus. I do think many kids aren't planners like DD is and find themselves behind or having to wait til graduation-and only getting the one shot.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Monykalyn said:


> Yeah I get why colleges won't let kids just take off to play at Disney.  I do, however, think more academics should think outside the little box they put themselves in. And while the program has changed from when I did it 26 years ago--easier now-((I HAD to take the seminars (had choice of specialty-mine was "Management Disney Style"), was assigned a major group (didn't get to pick who was in group) project that had to be presented to Disney execs; by attending all seminars, getting good remarks on the project from execs (and they did NOT hold back-student or no-they held feet to fire!!) and get an excellent rating with no unexcused call ins to get my "degree"-both DH and I got Ducktorates)) it is still worthwhile.  Neither of us had any problem getting a co-op elective credit-even though I came home and immediately changed my major. My field now has zero to do with anything I did at Disney-yet over 20 years of experience in my field I still get asked about Disney LOL. That part of the experience I do wish colleges had an inkling about.
> 
> I think she has it worked out to get an hour of credit through the co-op; all she wants as it allows her to be considered "Full time student". She will technically be a junior when she starts back to school next spring (she was able to take advanced classes at her HS that were dual credit with a local university)  along with the 8 credit hours she is taking over the summer she is still ahead of curve; although it will be her "sophomore" year on campus. I do think many kids aren't planners like DD is and find themselves behind or having to wait til graduation-and only getting the one shot.



Why is being a full time student so critical?  Insurance companies cannot make a parent drop a child under the age of 26 from their coverage even if they are not a full time student.  It's illegal now.  So keeping them on your insurance should not be an issue. We have known many kids who were able to "take ONE semester off to work the program" and still keep their scholarship(s) and not have to worry about changing the status on their student loan(s).  One of my DD's roommates was offered a very lucrative face character position for an extension but when she did her research, she found it would negatively impact her scholarships and loans (taking 1 semester off wasn't a problem,  the 2nd one would be.)

Here's the reality though.  Disney is a company.  It has to do what's best to operate it the company.   The reality is these kids are cheap labor for Disney.  In return, these kids get the opportunity to work for a Fortune 100 company and get to include that in their resumé.  Many of these kids are only there for between 4 and 5 months.  Disney has selected them (from Thousands and thousands of applicants!), they need to be there to work first and foremost, not for play or even for schooling. 
And I'm not sure I agree that it was throwing the baby out with the bathwater.  There was a HIGH amount of "offenders".  If someone doesn't like these terms, no one is forcing any student to apply.  Just like you are not forced to go to a certain college.  If you don't like the way the school handles the DCP and the DCP is that important to you,  maybe the college isn't a good match.  It's all about choices and priorities.


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:


> I've seen so many kids having this issue. When Disney calls something the 'Disney College Program' one would think it would be the same as taking classes at college. But, it isn't. Not even close. When someone asks me about the program, and if I think it's a good idea to do while in college, my answer is 'it depends'. It's a terrific opportunity. But....it's isn't a substitute for college. There really aren't all that many available classes that will allow a kid to get academic credit, in order to be considered as still enrolled in college and have financial aid packages stay in force!  A lot of colleges won't even try to work with the student, while others are good about it.  It's a wonderful experience for kids, and can have lasting repercussions in the employment world. But, if a child can't make do without taking a 'for credit' class while there, it may not be a good fit!



It set up as internships because Disney gets tax benefits for it that way.
Also, many if not most universities have online classes that students can take to keep their status.  The thing is...1. They may not be classes (or enough of them for FT status) in their major. Especially if they are in the latter part of their college years.  So effectively they could have to take classes that are useless to them credit wise just to maintain a FT status.  2. It is very difficult to take a FT course load and work a demanding FT job!  Can it be done? Absolutely!  But chances are there isn't going to be much time for the fun that surrounds them.  Plus trying to keep excellent grades will make it even harder.  
It has worked for my DD because she didn't have loans and her scholarships weren't renewable.  They were just lump sums given to her when she won them.  
It works for many but not all.  But again, it comes back to choices and priorities.


----------



## Monykalyn

Wow peeps-i simply asked for ADVICE not a lecture. I am FULLY aware of the situation, and DD has planned for this for a number of years.  I could say more but I will stop there.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Monykalyn said:


> Wow peeps-i simply asked for ADVICE not a lecture. I am FULLY aware of the situation, and DD has planned for this for a number of years.  I could say more but I will stop there.



You aren't the only one reading the responses though.  There is an ignore feature that canbe used if you do not like other's responses (or what you refer to as a lecture).  That's the thing about Internet boards...When you post you don't get to decide if, when, how others respond.  If you don't want to hear other thoughts/opinions, it's probably best not to post since you only get to control what you type and not how others respond.


----------



## SingingMom

stitchlovestink said:


> *And I'm not sure I agree that it was throwing the baby out with the bathwater*.  There was a HIGH amount of "offenders".  If someone doesn't like these terms, no one is forcing any student to apply.  Just like you are not forced to go to a certain college.  If you don't like the way the school handles the DCP and the DCP is that important to you,  maybe the college isn't a good match.  It's all about choices and priorities.



The reason I said that is the new policy really has been a minus for PT staff.  If the CP's used the "give away shifts" to have an occasional day off, or a break from crazy 60 hour weeks, many PT CM's would be thrilled to add more shifts to their schedules.  It could be win-win when used responsibly.  Now it's "lose-lose".


----------



## stitchlovestink

SingingMom said:


> The reason I said that is the new policy really has been a minus for PT staff.  If the CP's used the "give away shifts" to have an occasional day off, or a break from crazy 60 hour weeks, many PT CM's would be thrilled to add more shifts to their schedules.  It could be win-win when used responsibly.  Now it's "lose-lose".


I understand exactly what you mean as far as the PTimers.  When I came to visit and they did not approve my DD's time off request,  she was able to give away a few of her shifts. The PTimers she worked with "gobbled" the shifts up quickly.  It was win-win.   
I just don't know how they could monitor this in a reasonable way without it creating extra work for someone or possibly even many.  And how do they determine "responsible versus irresponsible use"?


----------



## SingingMom

stitchlovestink said:


> I understand exactly what you mean as far as the PTimers.  When I came to visit and they did not approve my DD's time off request,  she was able to give away a few of her shifts. The PTimers she worked with "gobbled" the shifts up quickly.  It was win-win.
> I just don't know how they could monitor this in a reasonable way without it creating extra work for someone or possibly even many.  *And how do they determine "responsible versus irresponsible use*"?


If I were "Queen"....
My suggestion is a limit on it. Allow CP's to give away once a month (twice a month maybe)  - (use it for "mental health day", family visit, etc) You MUST get shift covered.  You are termed if you use it more than "x times".


----------



## stitchlovestink

SingingMom said:


> If I were "Queen"....
> My suggestion is a limit on it. Allow CP's to give away once a month (twice a month maybe)  - (use it for "mental health day", family visit, etc) You MUST get shift covered.  You are termed if you use it more than "x times".


CMs already have to get the shift covered and get it approved.  If you don't and you don't call out that day, it's considered a no call/no show.  A CM is no longer responsible for the shift once the give away is approved, but until approved it's still their shift.
I don't disagree with you about once or twice a month being unreasonable.  The problem is it still creates work for someone else... keeping track and making sure it doesn't get used more than they are allowed.
And JMHO, but if they are only there for several months, should they really be needing a mental health day that much??  What are they going to do when they enter the work force after college??
A lot of jobs (not all, of course) don't sit and wait for someone to return.  Someone else has to pick up the slack.  Not all jobs can call someone in on short notice because an employee needed a "mental health" day.  Scheduled time off and a serious illness are totally different situations.  It's my opinion, you don't have to agree with it, but it doesn't make me wrong.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> Ahh...you are correct,  I did misunderstand.
> I don't disagree with you about the change in policy stinking. BUT I do understand Why they did it.  There were an awful lot of kids who were giving the majority of their shifts away.  My DD had a roommate who did this.  She would only work enough to pay her rent and maybe $10 over.  She wasn't a "party" girl and wasn't even spending tons of time in the parks.  She just hated her job, her location and didn't want to work.  Having been through 3 programs with my DDs, I have seen lots of it.  The kids figure out the system and how to beat it.  I honestly think in the long term this is going to discourage those who see it as a long term vacation (with a little bit of work thrown in here and there) from even applying.   I could be wrong, but time will tell.
> 
> Was your daughter able to figure out when she can reapply and a workable solution?


She can reapply in six months..unless she is told otherwise by her managers. She has also been told to head to Casting, and ask what is the best approach to working for Disney again. Fingers crossed she will do those things. It's her life and she has to deal with it.



Monykalyn said:


> Wow peeps-i simply asked for ADVICE not a lecture. I am FULLY aware of the situation, and DD has planned for this for a number of years.  I could say more but I will stop there.


I'm sorry...I don't think anyone meant to 'lecture'! It's hard to see intent when reading posts!!!

As far as the new system goes, it shouldn't be all that hard to deal with the chronic abusers.  When the paycheck is below a set amount, it could trigger a look see! If that happens, then they get an email telling them that this is not acceptable, and if it happens again, there will be consequences. The third time and they are termed! I was almost relieved that dd wasn't able to apply. Why? Because she would probably get part-time, and that meant another job since there would be no way she would get at least 30 hrs each week! So now, she still has to look for a job, but it can be closer to the hrs that she needs.


----------



## Eureka

I think the idea behind being a full time student is not health insurance, but to keep any financial aid/scholarships.


----------



## SingingMom

stitchlovestink said:


> CMs already have to get the shift covered and get it approved.  If you don't and you don't call out that day, it's considered a no call/no show.  A CM is no longer responsible for the shift once the give away is approved, but until approved it's still their shift.
> I don't disagree with you about once or twice a month being unreasonable.  The problem is it still creates work for someone else... keeping track and making sure it doesn't get used more than they are allowed.
> And JMHO, but if they are only there for several months, _*should they really be needing a mental health day that much??  What are they going to do when they enter the work force after college??*_
> A lot of jobs (not all, of course) don't sit and wait for someone to return.  Someone else has to pick up the slack.  Not all jobs can call someone in on short notice because an employee needed a "mental health" day.  Scheduled time off and a serious illness are totally different situations.  *It's my opinion, you don't have to agree with it, but it doesn't make me wrong.*




I never said disagreeing with my opinion made you "wrong".  (it wasn't me! Really! )

I also understand the rules of "no call/no show" etc.  What I was trying say was* I think* a blanket_ "no more giving away a shift"_ was a dramatic decision.  The creating extra work is debatable - I'll bet it's a tweak of the automated tracking system they have in place.  A program change to flag the situation.  But, so be it.  We can agree to disagree. 

But as for needing a "mental health day" - I can certainly see that being the case. Maybe not for a 9-5 job, but for holiday or busy season times, when they are working with minimal time off, "on stage", needing to be constantly courteous, can be tough for anyone - add to that being away from home & friends, maybe this being a first full time job, etc etc....  that "mental health day" to even catch up on sleep could be a Godsend.


----------



## RJake1

Does anyone know when the application period for Spring 2018 opens?  THanks.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

DAVISROYE said:


> Congratulations! My DD also auditioned on 3/8 in MI and was offered a Character Performer role! Her arrival date is May 15th. Did your DD have to read a script and be video recorded?


No voice audition at all.  It was mostly dancing and improv. How exciting for both.  I'm sure we must have run into each other in Michigan.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

DisneySOS said:


> That's awesome - we are traveling down 7/29 & will be near Cocoa Beach with family & then we check in to POR on 8/2.  So 5 days before would be when we arrive at Disney!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!  Sounds like it was definitely worth the wait!!!


Thank you so much.  She is very excited and so are we for her!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

RJake1 said:


> Does anyone know when the application period for Spring 2018 opens?  THanks.


Sometime in August I believe.


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

RJake1 said:


> Does anyone know when the application period for Spring 2018 opens?  THanks.



Typically around late August.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

To answer a few questions above. 

Definitely have your DD check out jobs at Universal, my friend didn't get extended past her CP last Spring and was hired at Universal within a month. She can also check on 3rd parties at Disney Springs like Splitsville. Then in 6 months apply for a random job listing on the site (if one she wants isn't listed), go in for the interview and let them know what roles you actually want. My friend loves working at Universal, however. 

The new CP rule about not giving away shifts is THE WORST. For CPs and for PT. I'm glad that I finished my CPs before it happened. I get why...kind of, but I think it's a bit ridiculous. I've only heard of a handful of people not actually going to work ever. You can still give away shifts but they have to be approved my a manager and since CPs are bottom of the totem pole the days they put in for family vacations are probably already taken by PT and FT. And of course, now PT can't get those CP shifts. 

Getting college credit is pretty hard for the CP, especially if the college already has prior dealings. I did merchandise and wasn't able to get credit for anything (digital tech major). Some kids from my school ended up in custodial at one point before I did the CP and the school let them get credits then learned they were "just picking up garbage" (their words, not mine) and so the school probably became a lot tougher. I personally had to remain a FT student while on my program in order to keep my scholarships for the remainder of the year so I took 4 online classes. Only 1 actually applied to my major, but it would've cost me more to lose my scholarships and I wasn't allowed to take a leave. It's not fun, but Disney does offer a time (check book at checkin) where you can pick a day and time not to be scheduled to work on classwork.


----------



## FantasyElf16

I know this is for parents but I was hoping to get some info on the baking program. Does anyone have a son or daughter that has applied or is currently in the program now? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jbh275

Can you CP as a Gap year?  My son is very interested in doing some kind of Gap year.  Which I'm totally on board with.  Gives him another year to grow up a little bit before starting college.  He might just head to DW to work for a year, but I think working through a college might be the best way to go, however, if he's fresh out of high school, I'm not sure it's an option.


----------



## SureAsLiz

jbh275 said:


> Can you CP as a Gap year?  My son is very interested in doing some kind of Gap year.  Which I'm totally on board with.  Gives him another year to grow up a little bit before starting college.  He might just head to DW to work for a year, but I think working through a college might be the best way to go, however, if he's fresh out of high school, I'm not sure it's an option.



From the CP requirements page:
*Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes at an accredited program or institution and have completed at least one semester OR have graduated within the past six months.*


----------



## Jules76126

They used to offer the career start program for kids right out of high school, but not sure if that is still an option. I also know friends who did the program the spring of their freshman year of college.


----------



## SingingMom

jbh275 said:


> Can you CP as a Gap year?  My son is very interested in doing some kind of Gap year.  Which I'm totally on board with.  Gives him another year to grow up a little bit before starting college.  He might just head to DW to work for a year, but I think working through a college might be the best way to go, however, if he's fresh out of high school, I'm not sure it's an option.



Ok - this is only MY OPINION - but I would never send a kid right out of high school to do the DCP.  This is a job.  To deal with the CRAZY hours, politics, living in an apartment with strangers (not a college dorm, with RAs) fresh out of high school is too much at one time.  Personally, I think the BEST time to do the DCP is AFTER graduation, as a real "internship", or at least viewed as a "semester abroad" AFTER they have had a chance to start college and that next part of their journey.  Again - only my opinion.


----------



## HopperFan

jbh275 said:


> Can you CP as a Gap year?  My son is very interested in doing some kind of Gap year.  Which I'm totally on board with.  Gives him another year to grow up a little bit before starting college.  He might just head to DW to work for a year, but I think working through a college might be the best way to go, however, if he's fresh out of high school, I'm not sure it's an option.



You have your answer below, he can not do the program until he is in college already. 



SureAsLiz said:


> From the CP requirements page:
> *Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes at an accredited program or institution and have completed at least one semester OR have graduated within the past six months.*





SingingMom said:


> Ok - this is only MY OPINION - but I would never send a kid right out of high school to do the DCP.  This is a job.  To deal with the CRAZY hours, politics, living in an apartment with strangers (not a college dorm, with RAs) fresh out of high school is too much at one time.  Personally, I think the BEST time to do the DCP is AFTER graduation, as a real "internship", or at least viewed as a "semester abroad" AFTER they have had a chance to start college and that next part of their journey.  Again - only my opinion.





DD did DCP for a year right after college graduation, in three positions.  The bulk of the younger kids she worked with struggled.  Many had no job experience and were totally unprepared for the hard work, the hours, the lack of days off, the pressure from the guests and honestly living away from home.  It's much harder doing this than college life in terms of the housing, the cost of the area, maybe no transportation.  I often talk to kids on the program and it makes me sad to find those who work and sleep and have not been able to adapt to a social life.  It is very different.

When DD went to Disney after she thought she would work there forever, it was her dream.  She learned a lot there and the time she spent gave her the chance to figure out what was really important while having some fun.  While there she applied to grad school, just graduated, did three study abroad (Panama, Philippines and Cuba) and Disney was one of the very best things she has ever done. 

MY OPINION - work or intern while in college and apply at the end.  It's a great gap year before real life and a great way to figure out exactly what you want, even those sure often are not.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jbh275 said:


> Can you CP as a Gap year?  My son is very interested in doing some kind of Gap year.  Which I'm totally on board with.  Gives him another year to grow up a little bit before starting college.  He might just head to DW to work for a year, but I think working through a college might be the best way to go, however, if he's fresh out of high school, I'm not sure it's an option.



Answered above, but right now Disney is looking to hire for multiple positions so if he can find an apartment and get in for an interview, the benefits are better for PT/FT than CPs. As for the comments above, it just depends on the kid. I was 20, one of my roommates was 18 on our first programs. Best thing we ever did, made us grow up in a short amount of time, and learn how to take care of ourselves. Was my second job ever and I loved it. You'll definitely have the kids who come in and are shocked at the workload, but it's kind of a sink or swim thing and there is not really any shame in leaving, it's pretty normal actually. I moved to Orlando permanently after I graduated college and live with my friends from my 2013 CP. 

Also if you apply after you graduate or your last year there is a chance you won't get into the program and will either have to continue college courses to reapply or just work PT/FT.


----------



## Jules76126

I did two programs, one as a sophomore in college and the other after I graduated. They were very different programs. I had lived away from home before and had worked a job so the hours and the apartment situation wasn't a huge shock. It's been 10 years since I did my first program, but I didn't find many kids that had struggles adapting. Most of the people I interacted with were having the best time. Now it could have changed since i was down there. I had friends that had cars, but mainly we used Disney transportation. My roommates were fine - not my best friends, but that was okay. You have to learn to deal with different types of people, but it was a great learning experience. One of the best things I ever did. I am still very good friends with a lot of my fellow CPs. In terms of full/part time work.

The college program is very different. The CPs all live together in Disney housing and tend to stick together. Many of the younger full time people started off as CPs so they are having that experience under their belt. I would recommend working there on the college program. Transportation is provided, housing is provided, Disney takes rent money right out of your check, so the only expenses you need to worry about is food and laundry money. It's the experience of being in the real world with a safety net. There are less crazy hours in the Spring program than fall as you are not dealing with Halloween and the Christmas holidays. Also as long as you dont work in MK, the hours are not that bad. I worked in Epcot both times and I never worked later than 9:45pm. Most of my shifts were 3 -9:30pm or 12:00pm - 9:30pm. We worked EMH at night, but most of the CPs don't want to work the morning hours anyways. I worked in attractions both times and I requested Epcot as the park I wanted to work in - just a request but I was placed there both times. Honestly, I preferred the program I did while in college as opposed to after I graduated. You won't make tons of money, but you will have a great experience. We still joke about CP withdrawals.


----------



## goofy4tink

::Snow_White:: said:


> To answer a few questions above.
> 
> *Definitely have your DD check out jobs at Universal, my friend didn't get extended past her CP last Spring and was hired at Universal within a month. She can also check on 3rd parties at Disney Springs like Splitsville. Then in 6 months apply for a random job listing on the site (if one she wants isn't listed), go in for the interview and let them know what roles you actually want. My friend loves working at Universal, however. *
> 
> The new CP rule about not giving away shifts is THE WORST. For CPs and for PT. I'm glad that I finished my CPs before it happened. I get why...kind of, but I think it's a bit ridiculous. I've only heard of a handful of people not actually going to work ever. You can still give away shifts but they have to be approved my a manager and since CPs are bottom of the totem pole the days they put in for family vacations are probably already taken by PT and FT. And of course, now PT can't get those CP shifts.
> 
> Getting college credit is pretty hard for the CP, especially if the college already has prior dealings. I did merchandise and wasn't able to get credit for anything (digital tech major). Some kids from my school ended up in custodial at one point before I did the CP and the school let them get credits then learned they were "just picking up garbage" (their words, not mine) and so the school probably became a lot tougher. I personally had to remain a FT student while on my program in order to keep my scholarships for the remainder of the year so I took 4 online classes. Only 1 actually applied to my major, but it would've cost me more to lose my scholarships and I wasn't allowed to take a leave. It's not fun, but Disney does offer a time (check book at checkin) where you can pick a day and time not to be scheduled to work on classwork.


Quick update.....dd finally applied to US/IoA...around Memorial Day! Too bad she didn't do it sooner, she would have been working sooner. But, water under the bridge. She applied and was offered a job, on the spot. She is working the Jimmy Fallon Race through New York attraction. She had orientation for three days, but they were really spread out. Then she had actual on the attraction training for a few days. She earned her 'peacock feathers' on June 29. And started actual work over the weekend...got to work over the 4th, that must have been interesting. She seems to like it. Her boyfriend is at Shrek....started working about two weeks before she did. Said he's never applying to Disney again since he loves it at US so much!!!  Dd will be applying to Disney again though. Just have to figure out when her six month date is. Six months from the end of her program (May 11) or when she tried to apply in late March, and was denied. She did apply to some 3rd parties in DS but nothing came of it.


----------



## lenshanem

OK, I'm very confused now after reading some posts. On the DCP website it says your school can give you either recognition or credit for your program. Recognition meaning they won't take you off the enrollment. My daughter goes to a large university and we can't seem to get much information or confirmation on anything. Since insurance is not an issue currently and I just assumed she wouldn't get her reward second semester since she won't be there if she gets into the spring program, my concern comes to is she considered a student anymore or not? She also wanted to do a summer abroad program for four weeks and it requires they are currently enrolled in a university. This is very confusing...


----------



## goofy4tink

lenshanem said:


> OK, I'm very confused now after reading some posts. On the DCP website it says your school can give you either recognition or credit for your program. Recognition meaning they won't take you off the enrollment. My daughter goes to a large university and we can't seem to get much information or confirmation on anything. Since insurance is not an issue currently and I just assumed she wouldn't get her reward second semester since she won't be there if she gets into the spring program, my concern comes to is she considered a student anymore or not? She also wanted to do a summer abroad program for four weeks and it requires they are currently enrolled in a university. This is very confusing...


I believe that, sadly, it's up to each school to decide on the policy regarding DCP. When my dd was in the process of looking at colleges, only one school supported DCP! All the other schools looked at it as time away from school. I doubt that any schools will give true 'credit' for DCP, unless the student is taking classes that apply to their college work.
Your dd will be better off speaking directly to the school, to see what their policy is. But, I do know of many kids that did DCP, who had student loans start coming due because they were out of school for six months!!! Even though they were still 'in college'.


----------



## lenshanem

goofy4tink said:


> I believe that, sadly, it's up to each school to decide on the policy regarding DCP. When my dd was in the process of looking at colleges, only one school supported DCP! All the other schools looked at it as time away from school. I doubt that any schools will give true 'credit' for DCP, unless the student is taking classes that apply to their college work.
> Your dd will be better off speaking directly to the school, to see what their policy is. But, I do know of many kids that did DCP, who had student loans start coming due because they were out of school for six months!!! Even though they were still 'in college'.



YIKES! I remember you from the DVC boards years ago. I'm gonna send you a PM. Thanks for the heads up!

ETA - Is there no way to send PMs on here anymore? 

It looks like her school has a recognition program for internships where she has to pay one credit for a zero credit "course" that goes onto her transcript. I'm assuming this keeps her enrolled in the university, but not sure how that impacts her financial aid since it's obviously not full time. So many things to look into...


----------



## naberrie

Before making any serious decisions one way or another, it would help to talk to an advisor at the school in person! When I did my program, I got 6 credits–3 for taking one of the classes available there, and 3 for the program itself. This is because my school decided to count the DCP as an internship. I had to recruit a sponsor professor to assign me journal entries and a midterm paper and final paper, and keep in contact with me via Skype/phone throughout the semester. If your daughter's school gives credit for internships (as most do), they may give credit for the DCP. And if not, it's worth showing an advisor the list of classes available through the program, because some of these classes might count as electives, and some classes might even count as "equivalents" for classes at her school (I took a Communications course through the DCP that my school considered equivalent to a course required for my major).

I know some people who were able to actually remain full-time students (you need 12+ credits) by receiving credit for the program, taking a class or two on campus, and taking an online course through their college back home...this kept their financial aid completely intact, but was a _major_ time commitment, so I'm not sure I would recommend it. Since I received 6 credits for my DCP, my school considered me to still be in attendance, but only as a part-time student–and so I paid tuition per credit that semester. I received no federal aid for that semester, and didn't have my scholarships either. It's a lot of money (especially if your daughter's school is private), and I did end up needing help from a parent to cover the balance.

This is probably coming out a lot more complicated than I meant it to, but ultimately...your daughter will still be considered a student at the school _if_ she is earning credits for the program itself. If your daughter's school would award credits for DCP _classes_ (not the program, but specific classes on campus), she could definitely take those and have the credits transferred back to her school while still being "on break" from school (and not paying tuition). If you don't want to pay part-time tuition, taking a "hiatus" might make the most sense in the long-run, and (like I mentioned) she could still get some credits out of the experience if her school accepts some DCP classes.

And if she does take the hiatus, your financial aid will usually be "stalled" and return to normal when you return to school the next semester. Once I returned from my DCP and went back to being a full-time student again, all my scholarships, financial aid and federal loans were reinstated (but I would ask, just to be sure).


----------



## lenshanem

naberrie said:


> Before making any serious decisions one way or another, it would help to talk to an advisor at the school in person! When I did my program, I got 6 credits–3 for taking one of the classes available there, and 3 for the program itself. This is because my school decided to count the DCP as an internship. I had to recruit a sponsor professor to assign me journal entries and a midterm paper and final paper, and keep in contact with me via Skype/phone throughout the semester. If your daughter's school gives credit for internships (as most do), they may give credit for the DCP. And if not, it's worth showing an advisor the list of classes available through the program, because some of these classes might count as electives, and some classes might even count as "equivalents" for classes at her school (I took a Communications course through the DCP that my school considered equivalent to a course required for my major).
> 
> I know some people who were able to actually remain full-time students (you need 12+ credits) by receiving credit for the program, taking a class or two on campus, and taking an online course through their college back home...this kept their financial aid completely intact, but was a _major_ time commitment, so I'm not sure I would recommend it. Since I received 6 credits for my DCP, my school considered me to still be in attendance, but only as a part-time student–and so I paid tuition per credit that semester. I received no federal aid for that semester, and didn't have my scholarships either. It's a lot of money (especially if your daughter's school is private), and I did end up needing help from a parent to cover the balance.
> 
> This is probably coming out a lot more complicated than I meant it to, but ultimately...your daughter will still be considered a student at the school _if_ she is earning credits for the program itself. If your daughter's school would award credits for DCP _classes_ (not the program, but specific classes on campus), she could definitely take those and have the credits transferred back to her school while still being "on break" from school (and not paying tuition). If you don't want to pay part-time tuition, taking a "hiatus" might make the most sense in the long-run, and (like I mentioned) she could still get some credits out of the experience if her school accepts some DCP classes.
> 
> And if she does take the hiatus, your financial aid will usually be "stalled" and return to normal when you return to school the next semester. Once I returned from my DCP and went back to being a full-time student again, all my scholarships, financial aid and federal loans were reinstated (but I would ask, just to be sure).



Thank you, that was very helpful. I looked online and it says student loan payments will start being due if you are out for six months. This is what is concerning me now. If she does the spring program and doesn't go back to school until fall semester that will put her around six to seven months! I'm thinking she might can take a class there and one online course and that will put her at six hours, or part time. That should keep the student loan payments from coming in, but I don't think that qualifies her for any aid.

I asked her if she wanted to wait until after she graduates and she was like NO! That would only give me one shot to apply. LOL 

I sent an email to admissions and she's planning on going to the career center as soon as she gets back on campus to see if she can get any help figuring this out. I think her university will count this internship as recognition only, no credits.

Thanks again!


----------



## SMD

lenshanem said:


> I sent an email to admissions and she's planning on going to the career center as soon as she gets back on campus to see if she can get any help figuring this out. I think her university will count this internship as recognition only, no credits


Your daughter wants to apply for a job or internship and isn't able to figure out her financial aid and make arrangements for herself? I would seriously rethink if she's ready for DCP.

I went to college part time after the first year and I had to pay on my loans, as deferment required full time enrollment. You may want to encourage your daughter to research her loans for herself, as it is her credit and finances that she'll have to clean up if she doesn't correctly defer or make payments per her loan arrangements.


----------



## lenshanem

SMD said:


> Your daughter wants to apply for a job or internship and isn't able to figure out her financial aid and make arrangements for herself? I would seriously rethink if she's ready for DCP.
> 
> I went to college part time after the first year and I had to pay on my loans, as deferment required full time enrollment. You may want to encourage your daughter to research her loans for herself, as it is her credit and finances that she'll have to clean up if she doesn't correctly defer or make payments per her loan arrangements.




That's a tad judgmental. I thought this was a parents thread for sharing information. I'm helping her research because I love her and we're both very excited about her applying to the program as Disney has played a huge part in our lives. I also personally know the person I emailed for guidance on who she needs to contact once getting back to school. That said, she's done a foreign exchange program and has traveled extensively on her own to several countries. She also has work experience. I think she's more than ready. But, thank you for your information.


----------



## SMD

lenshanem said:


> That's a tad judgmental. I thought this was a parents thread for sharing information. I'm helping her research because I love her and we're both very excited about her applying to the program as Disney has played a huge part in our lives. I also personally know the person I emailed for guidance on who she needs to contact once getting back to school. That said, she's done a foreign exchange program and has traveled extensively on her own to several countries. She also has work experience. I think she's more than ready. But, thank you for your information.


Parents who don't email the admissions office of their adult children's universities also love their children. You're not letting her become an adult if you involve yourself in her college or job search process to the point of doing research for her or acting as in intermediary with the university or employer. Plus, having your mom contact people for you is a giant red flag.


----------



## lenshanem

SMD said:


> Parents who don't email the admissions office of their adult children's universities also love their children. You're not letting her become an adult if you involve yourself in her college or job search process to the point of doing research for her or acting as in intermediary with the university or employer. Plus, having your mom contact people for you is a giant red flag.



Let it go. I'm going to. You're extremely rude. You don't even know who I contacted or what I asked. This is a parents thread for information, not a thread intended to be judgmental of someone's parenting skills. This thread is 151 pages long, have no other parents asked questions? Bye.


----------



## goofy4tink

SMD said:


> Your daughter wants to apply for a job or internship and isn't able to figure out her financial aid and make arrangements for herself? I would seriously rethink if she's ready for DCP.
> 
> I went to college part time after the first year and I had to pay on my loans, as deferment required full time enrollment. You may want to encourage your daughter to research her loans for herself, as it is her credit and finances that she'll have to clean up if she doesn't correctly defer or make payments per her loan arrangements.


While I'm not a huge proponent of parents contacting admissions offices (colleges think of our kids as adults and treats them as such, so don't want to talk to us!!), I can understand a parent wanting to be sure they have the correct info. Perhaps with a bit of parental guidance, there won't be anything to 'clean up' down the road! All college age kids should know what their finances are, but few automatically have that knowledge. 

Shan, your dd will have two shots at applying for entry after graduation. She could apply in Jan...that's what my dd did. If she hadn't gotten in then, she could have applied in Aug, for the spring program. As long as you graduated six months or less prior to applying, you're good to go.
The whole financial aid issue is hard to deal with. Your dd could do a program, but not extend. My dd started on Sept 6 and her program ended on Jan 5, but she extended to May 12, since she had graduated. Have your dd check with the financial aid office at school. See what they say she needs to do in order to be considered a student, so her loans don't come due.


----------



## lenshanem

goofy4tink said:


> While I'm not a huge proponent of parents contacting admissions offices (colleges think of our kids as adults and treats them as such, so don't want to talk to us!!), I can understand a parent wanting to be sure they have the correct info. Perhaps with a bit of parental guidance, there won't be anything to 'clean up' down the road! All college age kids should know what their finances are, but few automatically have that knowledge.
> 
> Shan, your dd will have two shots at applying for entry after graduation. She could apply in Jan...that's what my dd did. If she hadn't gotten in then, she could have applied in Aug, for the spring program. As long as you graduated six months or less prior to applying, you're good to go.
> The whole financial aid issue is hard to deal with. Your dd could do a program, but not extend. My dd started on Sept 6 and her program ended on Jan 5, but she extended to May 12, since she had graduated. Have your dd check with the financial aid office at school. See what they say she needs to do in order to be considered a student, so her loans don't come due.



Thank you! She will be taking care of these things once she gets back to school. As far as who I emailed... I wasn't clear that I emailed someone I personally know - a distant cousin! My goodness! I just didn't think I was gonna be jumped on regarding that comment. No wonder I left the boards years ago. But yes, I want to make sure everything is understood before she applies. Congrats to your daughter on graduating and doing the program. I hope she had a blast.


----------



## goofy4tink

lenshanem said:


> Thank you! She will be taking care of these things once she gets back to school. As far as who I emailed... I wasn't clear that I emailed someone I personally know - a distant cousin! My goodness! I just didn't think I was gonna be jumped on regarding that comment. No wonder I left the boards years ago. But yes, I want to make sure everything is understood before she applies. Congrats to your daughter on graduating and doing the program. I hope she had a blast.


Thanks Shan....she is over at US now...and loving it. I'm hoping she gets back to Disney at some point, but her program soured her a bit. Hopefully she can get past that.
And that whole calling someone at college? Yeah, we did that. Dd did everything right when needing to go back for winter intersession. She was cast in a show that was rehearsing before school opened for the next semester. She emailed all the right people but when it came time to move in, nothing was in her file!!! Seriously? I saw the emails she sent, and the responses she got....whoever was in charge of assigning rooms dropped the ball, and left her holding the bag. So, we called the nephew of a business associate of dh's. He was the second in charge for housing. Thank heaven for him....dd and her friend were able to move in on time!! But, it wasn't fun!!! So, yeah, sometimes parents have to step up and do what needs to be done. It's what you do.


----------



## lenshanem

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks Shan....she is over at US now...and loving it. I'm hoping she gets back to Disney at some point, but her program soured her a bit. Hopefully she can get past that.
> And that whole calling someone at college? Yeah, we did that. Dd did everything right when needing to go back for winter intersession. She was cast in a show that was rehearsing before school opened for the next semester. She emailed all the right people but when it came time to move in, nothing was in her file!!! Seriously? I saw the emails she sent, and the responses she got....whoever was in charge of assigning rooms dropped the ball, and left her holding the bag. So, we called the nephew of a business associate of dh's. He was the second in charge for housing. Thank heaven for him....dd and her friend were able to move in on time!! But, it wasn't fun!!! So, yeah, sometimes parents have to step up and do what needs to be done. It's what you do.



Yikes! Glad you got that all worked out. I bet that was stressful. As for US, she's still in Orlando. Close enough to Mickey for you! LOL


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Good morning, parents! My DD is on her second attempt to get in the DCP for Spring/Spring Advantage 2018. I was looking at housing options (her PI recruiter mentioned living with up to 7 other people so I wanted to see apartment sizes/options)...anyway, I read that you choose your housing approximately 20 days prior to moving in. My question is whether that is the first time that you learn your move-in date. My husband has to put his vacation in for all of 2018 in November and I was hoping that dates would be made available earlier for transportation purposes. Thanks for taking time to respond.


----------



## Jules76126

lifetimedisneyfan said:


> Good morning, parents! My DD is on her second attempt to get in the DCP for Spring/Spring Advantage 2018. I was looking at housing options (her PI recruiter mentioned living with up to 7 other people so I wanted to see apartment sizes/options)...anyway, I read that you choose your housing approximately 20 days prior to moving in. My question is whether that is the first time that you learn your move-in date. My husband has to put his vacation in for all of 2018 in November and I was hoping that dates would be made available earlier for transportation purposes. Thanks for taking time to respond.



I did the program for spring 07 and spring 09. Both times I knew the move in dates when I accepted. It may have changed but I doubt it. If I remember correctly there was a few dates to pick from for spring but only one spring advantage date. Both times I moved in mid to late January. It generally lists it in your acceptance letter along with what role you assigned to. Back when I did the program you couldn't pick your housing complex until the day you checked in but it looks like that may have changed.


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Jules76126 said:


> I did the program for spring 07 and spring 09. Both times I knew the move in dates when I accepted. It may have changed but I doubt it. If I remember correctly there was a few dates to pick from for spring but only one spring advantage date. Both times I moved in mid to late January. It generally lists it in your acceptance letter along with what role you assigned to. Back when I did the program you couldn't pick your housing complex until the day you checked in but it looks like that may have changed.


Thank you so much!! I had a moment of panic then thought, no, that just can't be right!! Now I guess we just wait and see....


----------



## mickeysmith

Hi, parents!! I get to officially join in! My dd received her acceptance for QSFB yesterday!! We are doing the happy dance all over the place!!


----------



## pattyw

mickeysmith said:


> Hi, parents!! I get to officially join in! My dd received her acceptance for QSFB yesterday!! We are doing the happy dance all over the place!!



I can join too!! DS just got his acceptance yesterday!! Congrats to your DD!


----------



## mickeysmith

pattyw said:


> I can join too!! DS just got his acceptance yesterday!! Congrats to your DD!


Congratulations!!!  
What role did he get? My daughter is QSFB moving in January 22!!


----------



## pattyw

mickeysmith said:


> Congratulations!!!
> What role did he get? My daughter is QSFB moving in January 22!!



His role is attractions- Jan  22 here too!


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

DD got a role in attractions. She moves in January 22


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Congratulations to all the rest of my fellow new DCP parents. Looks like DD wants us to come down and help move some stuff down in January. Hmmm, she will really have to twist my arm.


----------



## mickeysmith

Zippa D Doodah said:


> Congratulations to all the rest of my fellow new DCP parents. Looks like DD wants us to come down and help move some stuff down in January. Hmmm, she will really have to twist my arm.


I know what you mean!  My DD "forced" me to make reservations for 2 park days before Monday's move-in!!


----------



## McFlea

HopperFan said:


> MY OPINION - work or intern while in college and apply at the end.  It's a great gap year before real life and a great way to figure out exactly what you want, even those sure often are not.



I was happy to read this, as this is my DD's plan.  She is currently a junior, and plans to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage for after graduation.  I believe that means applying in January of senior year, with one more chance to apply in August.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jules76126

McFlea said:


> I was happy to read this, as this is my DD's plan.  She is currently a junior, and plans to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage for after graduation.  I believe that means applying in January of senior year, with one more chance to apply in August.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.



If she is looking to do Fall after she graduates, she would apply in the spring. I would suggest signing up for the alerts on the DCP website as they will let you know once the application opens. Definitely have her apply as early as possible. She will need to do the program that fall as she would be outside the time limit to apply in August for the Spring program. You are only eligible if you graduated in the last six month. So for a January start, you would have to graduate in August. If she applies early and isnt too picky about job placement she should be fine. I did the program the semester after I graduated and applied as soon as the application open and had an answer within 6 weeks. Best of luck!


----------



## HopperFan

McFlea said:


> I was happy to read this, as this is my DD's plan.  She is currently a junior, and plans to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage for after graduation.  I believe that means applying in January of senior year, with one more chance to apply in August.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.



My DD started in the Fall (she graduated in July) and she applied in JANUARY.  

Here is the Disney chart and info:

*Fall & Fall Advantage*

Students should apply/interview late January/early February – late March

*https://disneyprogramsblog.com/when-to-apply-to-the-disney-college-program/*


----------



## SingingMom

McFlea said:


> I was happy to read this, as this is my DD's plan.  She is currently a junior, and plans to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage for after graduation.  I believe that means applying in January of senior year, with one more chance to apply in August.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.



DD applied in January 2015, graduated May 2015, started August 2015, extended in January 2016 until May 2016.  There was a hiring freeze due to Shanghi going over budget, so she got a job with an area high end resort as front desk/concierge, and within a month there- Disney called with a PT position.  She took it and applied for FT.  After 6 months in Resort Children's Activities, she got a FT position in Attractions at MK. (her happy place!)  

We were happy she had waited to graduate.  She was happy because she knew she wanted Disney as a career and once in Florida she wouldn't have wanted to return to finish school.  And, even though she gave up a FT position to initially take a PT position with Disney, it was the best decision for her.  She said, "I moved to Florida to work for DISNEY.  If I wanted to work in just the hotel industry, I would have stayed home and got a job in Manhattan." 

I'm also happy because from the start she looked at this as "career path".  Some of the CPs she came in contact with were in "college party mode".  She had no time for any of that!


----------



## McFlea

Thank you all for your replies!  She has signed up for the alerts, and will apply in January 2019 (graduating in May 2019).  As a guesstimate, what percentage of applicants are accepted?  I know thousands must apply, acceptance rate must be fairly low?

ETA:  I've read WDW hires approx. 7,000 per session, out of as many as 50,000, so that's 14%.    Rate probably wasn't the best question to ask, since it depends on how many apply.  I should have asked about how many do they hire - if what I'm reading is accurate, looks like 7,000.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

DD was telling me she has her roommates lined up for this spring. She found a bunch that agreed on keeping partying to a minimum, and have agreed to do their drinking (if any) away from the apartment. I think she must have read some reports about wild stuff and so was relieved to line up a roomie situation she is comfortable with. She's a pretty tough young woman though, so I'm thinking she could have handled most problems


----------



## mommy2g

My daughter just got offered a professional internship for Spring 2018. This was her dream but neither of us thought it would really happened this year. She doesn't have any paperwork yet so we are not sure about dates or anything else yet but I was wondering what are housing options for her. Will she be able to live in Disney housing? She is 19yo so I would feel better about that rather than having her 100% on her own. Perhaps more important, will she need a car? Driving her own there is not an option (we are in Utah) but we can get her one if need be.  I am so excited for her, but also freaking out inside of sending her to Orlando on her own lol


----------



## SureAsLiz

mommy2g said:


> My daughter just got offered a professional internship for Spring 2018. This was her dream but neither of us thought it would really happened this year. She doesn't have any paperwork yet so we are not sure about dates or anything else yet but I was wondering what are housing options for her. Will she be able to live in Disney housing? She is 19yo so I would feel better about that rather than having her 100% on her own. Perhaps more important, will she need a car? Driving her own there is not an option (we are in Utah) but we can get her one if need be.  I am so excited for her, but also freaking out inside of sending her to Orlando on her own lol



As an intern, she will be able to live in Disney sponsored housing separate from where the College Program students live. It's a complex in the Independence area that Disney partially sublets from (so there will be non-Disney people who live there as well). She will have to share a room (generally its 2 to a room), but the apartments are fully furnished. Rent is taken out of each paycheck.

She will need a car - there is no company transportation for Professional Interns. There are a ton of possible work locations/schedules depending on the role, so no way to assume she could carpool with roommates either.


----------



## goofy4tink

McFlea said:


> I was happy to read this, as this is my DD's plan.  She is currently a junior, and plans to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage for after graduation.  I believe that means applying in January of senior year, with one more chance to apply in August.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


That's exactly what my dd did. She applied Jan '16, graduated May '16. Went to WDW in Sept '16, extended to May '17. Wasn't able to get a pt/ft job with Disney at that point, went to work at US. She has just applied to Disney and is waiting to hear.  If she hadn't been accepted that Jan, she would have applied in Aug, for the Spring '17 program.
I  think Disney takes about 10-15% of the applicants.


----------



## Jules76126

I know the program has become more and more popular which probably is why the numbers are so high. I did the program twice and never had a problem getting accepted but I did apply as early as possible to increase my odds. Also if you are open to more job types you have a better shot. I applied for attractions, front desk, and Merch and got attractions both times. They will ask if you are open to QS for and beverage. If your child is not, then make sure they say no or there is a good chance they will get that even if they say it is their last choice. They seem to have a hard time filling those roles. I was adamant that I did not want to do food as I could do that at home and never had a problem.


----------



## dandisneydad1

Jules76126 said:


> I know the program has become more and more popular which probably is why the numbers are so high. I did the program twice and never had a problem getting accepted but I did apply as early as possible to increase my odds. Also if you are open to more job types you have a better shot. I applied for attractions, front desk, and Merch and got attractions both times. They will ask if you are open to QS for and beverage. If your child is not, then make sure they say no or there is a good chance they will get that even if they say it is their last choice. They seem to have a hard time filling those roles. I was adamant that I did not want to do food as I could do that at home and never had a problem.


I told my son to apply for custodial as he would have a high chance of getting in. He is applying for Fall 2018, graduating from college in July of 2018. He does have a goal of working for disney full-time someday, but wants to try the dcp first. 

QUESTION - DO MORE MEN OR WOMEN APPLY FOR THE DCP?


----------



## Jules76126

dandisneydad1 said:


> I told my son to apply for custodial as he would have a high chance of getting in. He is applying for Fall 2018, graduating from college in July of 2018. He does have a goal of working for disney full-time someday, but wants to try the dcp first.
> 
> QUESTION - DO MORE MEN OR WOMEN APPLY FOR THE DCP?



Definitely applying early is key. I would recommend looking at the roles and seeing which ones he is really interested in. I knew a few people who worked custodial (and they were all male) and absolutely hated it and ended up transferring to attractions when they extended. With custodial, you are not really interacting with the other CPs as much as you have your own designated area to look after. Some people really liked this as they could wonder and roam and interact with the guests a lot. Others wanted more CP interaction. When I was there, the best roles to apply for that took a lot of CPs were attractions, Merchandising, Operations (which may be something else now, its the front gate/parking role) and QS food and bev. Also I think the same amount of men and women apply as I never really noticed any difference in the demographics.


----------



## ShannonRT

Hi! I’m brand new to all this and so glad I found this thread! My DD is a Senior and will be graduating in May 2018 so she will need to apply for Fall or Fall Advantage. I didn’t even realize students could do the college program AFTER graduation until recently. How exciting! She signed up today for the email updates so I guess that’s the first step. What has everyone’s experience been with visiting their student during their program?


----------



## Jules76126

My parents came and visited me during my first program. We have DVC so they stayed on points, but I do know many CPs booked their parents rooms with the discounts we received. I think there has been some changes since my last college program in terms of how they give out your park tickets. They used to give you all 18 tickets when you started the program. I used those tickets to get my parents in all week and they were hopper passes. They used to give you paper tickets at the tap stiles as that was how you reentered the park and this was the age of paper FP so not show how it works now.

I did not take any time off when my parents visited beyond a day or two. I did not want to take the whole week off. I mainly worked 6 hour shifts in the afternoon so I scheduled my family time around that. I did stay the whole week with my parents at BCV. They also rented a car so they could drive me to/from work and take me to the grocery store and get food as I did not have a car while on my program. I do know people who took the whole week off to visit. However, time off is never guaranteed so if that is what your DD plans to do, definitely visit during a less busy time of year as it is easier to take days off or give them away.


----------



## dsanner106

dandisneydad1 said:


> I told my son to apply for custodial as he would have a high chance of getting in. He is applying for Fall 2018, graduating from college in July of 2018. He does have a goal of working for disney full-time someday, but wants to try the dcp first.
> 
> QUESTION - DO MORE MEN OR WOMEN APPLY FOR THE DCP?


My understanding is that more women apply than men, and as they try to keep numbers the same for hiring the men have a slightly better chance. I do know my son was a character performer, (applied for custodial and was accepted and agreed to go to tryouts with his roomate, and was offered CP)


----------



## Princess Michele

My daughter is starting in the DCP next week.  She will be taking the Disney provided bus from her housing to her Onboarding.  We have a reservation that we cannot change in the afternoon so timing might be tight.  Is Onboarding for DCP conducted at the Cast Member building across from Disney Springs?  If so would I be able to pick her up from the Cast Member building when she is finished or could she walk across to Disney Springs to be picked up?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## BadDad

dsanner106 said:


> My understanding is that more women apply than men, and as they try to keep numbers the same for hiring the men have a slightly better chance. I do know my son was a character performer, (applied for custodial and was accepted and agreed to go to tryouts with his roomate, and was offered CP)



My S (did DCP twice) says more women than men except for custodial.


----------



## Jules76126

Princess Michele said:


> My daughter is starting in the DCP next week.  She will be taking the Disney provided bus from her housing to her Onboarding.  We have a reservation that we cannot change in the afternoon so timing might be tight.  Is Onboarding for DCP conducted at the Cast Member building across from Disney Springs?  If so would I be able to pick her up from the Cast Member building when she is finished or could she walk across to Disney Springs to be picked up?  Thanks for any input.



Unless something has changed it is at the cast building next to West Clock in MK.


----------



## dsanner106

BadDad said:


> My S (did DCP twice) says more women than men except for custodial.



Yes more women hired but several times the number of women apply as men. Still men have the edge in percentage of applicants hired by a pretty large margin.


----------



## ShannonRT

So excited I just had to share! DD applied today for Fall Advantage and passed the web-based interview immediately and has her phone interview on Thursday! It all happened so fast!! She had already been working on the work experience section for a few days so when applications dropped right before 10 am hers was practically ready. By noon she was doing the web interview and after it was accepted within 20 minutes the phone interview was scheduled. Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## mickeysmith

ShannonRT said:


> So excited I just had to share! DD applied today for Fall Advantage and passed the web-based interview immediately and has her phone interview on Thursday! It all happened so fast!! She had already been working on the work experience section for a few days so when applications dropped right before 10 am hers was practically ready. By noon she was doing the web interview and after it was accepted within 20 minutes the phone interview was scheduled. Fingers crossed!!!!!!


Good luck! DD is there now for the spring program. Best wishes to you all!!


----------



## ejcraft

ShannonRT said:


> So excited I just had to share! DD applied today for Fall Advantage and passed the web-based interview immediately and has her phone interview on Thursday! It all happened so fast!! She had already been working on the work experience section for a few days so when applications dropped right before 10 am hers was practically ready. By noon she was doing the web interview and after it was accepted within 20 minutes the phone interview was scheduled. Fingers crossed!!!!!!



my daughter is applying for fall 2018 also, waiting to schedule her phone interview. keeping our fingers crossed, My oldest and her husband did this a few years back, and my youngest's BF is down there right now.


----------



## ShannonRT

I know this can vary depending on role but do the kids make enough money to LIVE and possibly even save while on the program? I know rent is automatically taken out and they will never see it. What other expenses should we expect? Electric, water, cable, internet, laundry, groceries, gas, general spending, fun?


----------



## Jules76126

ShannonRT said:


> I know this can vary depending on role but do the kids make enough money to LIVE and possibly even save while on the program? I know rent is automatically taken out and they will never see it. What other expenses should we expect? Electric, water, cable, internet, laundry, groceries, gas, general spending, fun?



So it really depends on what type of kid you have and how they money will be spent. Disney does take rent out of the paycheck. This rent includes electric, water, cable, and internet. You will need to pay for laundry. I don't know what it costs now but it was pretty reasonable from what I can remember. You also need to buy all your own groceries. If they have a car, they need to pay for gas, but if you take Disney provided transportation to work, then there is no fee there. Also we bought a TV, toaster oven, basic dishes, pots, pans, etc for the apartment as it does not come with a lot of stuff. 

I did not save any money because you are not getting paid a whole lot. Disney is required to give you at least 30 hours a week to work. My first program I consistently worked 40. My second program it was more 30-35 hours. I was no gourmet chef so I bought basic grocery but did eat a lot with my friends. We had a season pass to Universal as well that we bought. My first program most of my money went to food, especially no off days when we went to the parks. My second program I was 21 so you can imagine where some money went. I do know people who saved money, but they basically worked and that's all. All my friends (and we were not crazy party people) came home with little money. However, I had enough to live off of and never asked my parents for money and didn't need to touch my savings. I was fine not saving anything as it was more about the experience than the money.


----------



## ShannonRT

Jules76126 said:


> So it really depends on what type of kid you have and how they money will be spent. Disney does take rent out of the paycheck. This rent includes electric, water, cable, and internet. You will need to pay for laundry. I don't know what it costs now but it was pretty reasonable from what I can remember. You also need to buy all your own groceries. If they have a car, they need to pay for gas, but if you take Disney provided transportation to work, then there is no fee there. Also we bought a TV, toaster oven, basic dishes, pots, pans, etc for the apartment as it does not come with a lot of stuff.
> 
> I did not save any money because you are not getting paid a whole lot. Disney is required to give you at least 30 hours a week to work. My first program I consistently worked 40. My second program it was more 30-35 hours. I was no gourmet chef so I bought basic grocery but did eat a lot with my friends. We had a season pass to Universal as well that we bought. My first program most of my money went to food, especially no off days when we went to the parks. My second program I was 21 so you can imagine where some money went. I do know people who saved money, but they basically worked and that's all. All my friends (and we were not crazy party people) came home with little money. However, I had enough to live off of and never asked my parents for money and didn't need to touch my savings. I was fine not saving anything as it was more about the experience than the money.



I didn't realize rent included pretty much everything. That's great information.....Thank you!!!!


----------



## MNCruzn

ShannonRT said:


> I know this can vary depending on role but do the kids make enough money to LIVE and possibly even save while on the program? I know rent is automatically taken out and they will never see it. What other expenses should we expect? Electric, water, cable, internet, laundry, groceries, gas, general spending, fun?



Our DD just started the Spring Advantage program, and she is on Day 2 of her actual job (Rockin' Rollercoaster!) in the parks.  I drove down with her and she does have a car with her in Orlando.

A couple of things that I noticed from my time with her moving her in:

All utilities are covered in the rent, which comes right out of their paycheck. This includes cable and internet.  Laundry you must pay for, but cost is reasonable.

Understand that a "furnished" apartment is deceptive.  There is basic furniture provided; beds, dressers, couch, dining table, etc.  Some of it may be in rough shape when they move in, but it's all servicable.

There is VERY basic kitchen "stuff" provided (butter knives, forks, spoons, dishes, etc.), and there is a stove/oven, dishwasher, refrigerator(s) and a microwave, and likely one (1) pot, and one (1) fry pan.  All of this stuff is "well used" and very generic.

Things you will NOT find supplied in the Kitchen (which many parents bought at Target or Walmart while in town):

Toaster
Coffee Maker
Tea Pot (for boiling water)
Sharp Knives
Cutting Boards
Things you wouldn't necessarily think of...but you will likely want/need:

non-slip mat for the shower
over-the-shower racks (for holding shampoo, soap etc.)
"nice looking" shower curtain (a very basic white plastic liner is provided)
rugs for the bathroom floor (therewise your standing on tile)
BATHROOM CLEANING SUPPLIES (w/ Bleach)...trust me...you're gonna need 'em...
Shoes and socks (uniforms are supplied; "dress code compliant" shoes and socks are not)
Bottom line...this is like moving your kid into an apartment, for the first time, with nothing...if you think they may need it, they probably do!

Is DD gonna save any money when she's down there?  Too soon to tell, buy we are optomistic...

The car she has is paid for, and she is on "mom and dad's" auto insurance, so she doesn't have those monthly expenses. But she will have to put gas in the tank.

She is NOT getting a monthly stipend from Mom & Dad, so she is on her own from a money management perspective. And she is not off the hookfor paying for her part of her college tuition, so she is motiviated to be conservative.

We moved practically every piece of clothing she owns (except for the winter stuff) so there shouldn't be much of that expense beyond "wear and tear" necessities and souvineers.  

She will have food expenses, but she is already bringing lunch with her every day (so as to not minimize buying food in the parks), and she has also been meal planning with her roommates to hopefully lower some expenses there as well (always easier and cheaper to cook for mulitples than just one).  

Anyways, hopefully you find some of this helpful...if you have questions, please ask!


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

ShannonRT said:


> So excited I just had to share! DD applied today for Fall Advantage and passed the web-based interview immediately and has her phone interview on Thursday! It all happened so fast!! She had already been working on the work experience section for a few days so when applications dropped right before 10 am hers was practically ready. By noon she was doing the web interview and after it was accepted within 20 minutes the phone interview was scheduled. Fingers crossed!!!!!!



That's so exciting! Very happy for all of you!
So if someone applies and doesn't hear right away even for the web based interview, does that mean they won't move on? My poor friend hasn't heard yet from her application. Last time she got to the web based interview but didn't make it to the phone. I'm kind of surprised she hasn't heard from the application.


----------



## ShannonRT

PrincessRileysMom said:


> That's so exciting! Very happy for all of you!
> So if someone applies and doesn't hear right away even for the web based interview, does that mean they won't move on? My poor friend hasn't heard yet from her application. Last time she got to the web based interview but didn't make it to the phone. I'm kind of surprised she hasn't heard from the application.


From what I understand, the applications can sit for awhile before moving on. Some get “chosen” quickly to move through the process while others seem to wait for some reason. There doesn’t seem to be any rhyme or reason. As long as they do not receive an email informing them they are no longer in consideration or “NLIC” then they are still being considered.


----------



## ShannonRT

Parents of Fall Advantage kids from years past: what approximate dates did your kids check-in? It seems as though check-in is always on Monday so a Fall Advantage program check-in should be in May or perhaps early June. Is Memorial Day excluded from these dates? Do they find out their check-in date when an offer is (hopefully) extended?

This is so hard because all my co-workers are beginning to ask off around this time and if DD gets accepted, obviously I will need a few days off to help her move and I am totally a planner and I CAN'T PLAN MY LIFE UNTIL WE FIND OUT UGGGGHHHHH


----------



## angiegal1

ShannonRT said:


> Parents of Fall Advantage kids from years past: what approximate dates did your kids check-in? It seems as though check-in is always on Monday so a Fall Advantage program check-in should be in May or perhaps early June. Is Memorial Day excluded from these dates? Do they find out their check-in date when an offer is (hopefully) extended?
> 
> This is so hard because all my co-workers are beginning to ask off around this time and if DD gets accepted, obviously I will need a few days off to help her move and I am totally a planner and I CAN'T PLAN MY LIFE UNTIL WE FIND OUT UGGGGHHHHH



My daughter just got her acceptance for Fall Advantage on Wednesday. The three options she was given were May 21st, 28th, and June 4th. Because of her school schedule, she has to go June 4th. She's annoyed that she will be last


----------



## ShannonRT

ShannonRT said:


> Parents of Fall Advantage kids from years past: what approximate dates did your kids check-in? It seems as though check-in is always on Monday so a Fall Advantage program check-in should be in May or perhaps early June. Is Memorial Day excluded from these dates? Do they find out their check-in date when an offer is (hopefully) extended?
> 
> This is so hard because all my co-workers are beginning to ask off around this time and if DD gets accepted, obviously I will need a few days off to help her move and I am totally a planner and I CAN'T PLAN MY LIFE UNTIL WE FIND OUT UGGGGHHHHH



UPDATE: DD was accepted for Fall Advantage in Attractions!!!! Woohoo!!! She was given the option of checking in May 14th, May 21st or June 4th. She didn't want to miss her brother's high school graduation on May 16th, so she chose May 21st. Let the planning begin!


----------



## wheelermom

ro80 said:


> Updating**Since there is not officially a thread for parents of CP participants, here goes.  This unofficial thread will hopefully be a guide for us as parents to have access to as accurate information as possible with areas we're not so familiar with and to ask questions to those who are more knowledgeable having been through this experience before.  We could really learn a great deal about how the program runs, what to expect, and maybe even give a little support to each of us as we go through this experience together.  I for one am going to miss my daughter terribly and although I know this is the experience of a lifetime for her, it's going to be a huge adjustment for us as a family having her so far away and not seeing her every day as it will for all who's son or daughter is also participating.
> 
> Below there are already a few posts with great information.  Remember, no question is a "dumb" question.  If it's something you need to know, just ask or if you have some info you may think will be helpful to someone else, pass it along.  Someone is bound to have an answer to your question.  I'm looking forward to learning all I can!!
> 
> Rebecca


Never knew in all the years I've belonged that this was here!  My daughter is in the CP right now.  I am going to read these posts!


----------



## ShannonRT

wheelermom said:


> Never knew in all the years I've belonged that this was here!  My daughter is in the CP right now.  I am going to read these posts!


Two specific questions.....when did your DD find out her location and role? Seems as though in years past they did not get this information until check-in but recently they receive an email about a week prior? (I'm watching alot of vlogs on YouTube) Also, did your DD have check-in and Casting on the same day? What about a housing meeting? Oops that was three questions. We are trying to plan a mini-vacation around her move-in, which is May 21st!!!


----------



## Melissa Denning

Our daughter is part of the spring program and shares housing with five other girls...they were complete strangers six weeks ago and have become fast friends. We went down for a few days before her move in date to have a family vacation and then took her on her initial grocery run and to her first appointment after moving her in. She is having the time of her life in attractions at Animal Kingdom. She is a saver...so she is on the track to be bringing some money home. Most of her free time is spent hanging out with whatever roommate(s) are available at the apartment or one of the parks/Disney Springs. She doesn't have a car, but has plenty of friends that do and while it can take a bit of time to get to/from work via Disney bussing, she says it's not that bad.


----------



## Bowen9475

My son was just accepted into the CP for Fall Advantage. So excited for him! He hasn't accepted yet, he wants to talk to a few people at his college first. Of course it gets me thinking about when the rest of us might be able to visit him.  Can anyone share information about what, if any, discounts he would get on tickets and hotel rooms? I've read that he should get some free day tickets. Is he also able to purchase any tickets at a discounted rate? Would he be able to get hotel discounts for long holiday weekends - Labor Day, Columbus Day, Veterans Day? I work in a school system and we have a daughter in college and another son in high school, so we'd have to take advantage of long, holiday weekends for trips. Thank you for any information!


----------



## Melissa Denning

Our daughter began in January...once she completed Traditions, she received her ID and could use her employee discount. She had 40% off merchandise and some dining because the holiday discount was still in place...typical is 20%. She just booked a value room for us when we return in May to bring her home at a 50% discount. She receives comp admission for herself and for every so many hours she works, she gets a certain number of passes that can be used when she is with the guest. It's my understanding that once her contract is up, the benefits expire.


----------



## goofy4tink

ShannonRT said:


> Two specific questions.....when did your DD find out her location and role? Seems as though in years past they did not get this information until check-in but recently they receive an email about a week prior? (I'm watching alot of vlogs on YouTube) Also, did your DD have check-in and Casting on the same day? What about a housing meeting? Oops that was three questions. We are trying to plan a mini-vacation around her move-in, which is May 21st!!!


My dd found out the actual spot at Casting, but had a general idea a week before, via email.


----------



## ejcraft

woohoo, daughter was just accepted into Fall 2018 for attractions, hoping the arrival dates works so I can drive down with her before I start work in the new school yr. this will be daughter #2, and her best friend is currently down there working her extension in quik service at AOA, and hopes to go full or part time in May, so will be staying down there, so happy for her, they were supposed to both have gone last fall, but school and jobs got in the way, now they will be together again.


----------



## MorgannesMom

My DD got accepted into the Fall 2018 DCP.  It was actually quite a whirlwind experience.  She put in her application, immediately - seriously, less than 1 hour - got set up for the 2nd part of the online application and within 2 days was notified that she was selected for a phone interview.  She was accepted to the DCP 5 days after her phone interview in the first wave of hires for Fall 2018!  She is an experienced water park lifeguard (and life guard supervisor for 2 years) She listed lifeguard as her first choice.  She also has experience as a research analyst for a think tank and as a building supervisor at her university.  I really think it was her life guarding experience that caught Disney's eye.  Her acceptance letter said she was hired for life guarding, but she has no idea which pool or water park she will work at this point.  For those looking for ways to make their application stand out, I suggest working the summer as a lifeguard for a local water park. 

She has accepted the position and is hoping that it will lead to a follow on internship and hopefully a permanent job within Walt Disney World corporate offices after she completes her remaining 2 semesters.  She is a communications/political science double major.  What are the chances her dreams will come true?

On another issue, how many parents go with their DCP kids to help get them settled in.  My DD has been away at college for 3 years and can certainly take care of herself, but I can't help but want to go down and see the situation for myself and make sure she has all she needs.  Will I be out of place if I go with her?

We are planning on making 2 visits to WDW while she is there - once in early September for my birthday and another trip in early December for her birthday.  I need to figure out how to get rooms reserved at the DCP discounted rate.  I'm guessing that I won't be able to make the reservations until she starts in August...  I will probably get annual passes for DH and myself as we plan to go back later in the spring when my DH gets his PhD - his graduation will be held in Orlando - so we thought it was another good excuse to celebrate at WDW!

I'm so proud of my DD for her courage to apply for the DCP - and I hope her dreams come true with a corporate job with Mickey!!


----------



## Jules76126

Plenty of parents are there moving their kids in. My parents went both times to help me. I could have done it by myself but it is always nice to have help. We fly one time and drove the other. 

If you are driving make sure to bring things like coat hangers and bedding from home. The Walmart close to the complexes get very picked over the first few days of the program as everyone is buying things. 

In terms of professional internships after the program. I do know a few people who did them. They are very competitive much more so than the CP. the best thing she can do is network. The other thing is she will want to look at what is offered before hand because if I remember correctly you had to have certain majors to qualify. I was a history major so there was only like two I could do.


----------



## MorgannesMom

Thanks for the reply!  I am planning to ride down with her and then fly home once she is settled in.  Will she be able to drive me to the airport after move in or do activities begin right away?

Thanks also for the help regarding the Professional Internships.  She initially was going to apply straight to that program, and as a Communications major, she had multiple positions to apply to, but they all wanted the DCP as a pre-requisite so that is why she has started there.  She already has a friend who graduated in December who got a job in corporate based on her Communications major, so she is already starting the networking - and that is her primary goal in the DCP as well.

Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Jules76126

Now it has been awhile since I was doing the CP - try January 2009, but from what I remember, she should be able to drive you to the airport. We had one day that was entirely dedicated to move-in and then we had a free day. We then had traditions which was a half day course. Some people started training the next day and others had a few days off. It really varied. But I don't think she will know her schedule until she gets there unless something has changed, which could have happened since it's been 9 years.


----------



## duchess_tisha

Hi Everyone!  I apologize if this has been answered already but I was cross eyed from looking.  Our DD got accepted for the Fall 2018 DCP - and her move in day is August 13.  So proud of her!!  Even though she is in her junior year of college, my husband and I are going to be taking her and helping her move in and get settled.  We will be packing up her college apartment stuff and then travelling to Orlando.  We were planning on driving down Sunday since her first day is Monday, the 13th. Couple of questions

1 - when can she reserve rooms with her discount - is it after check in on the 13th?  Hubby and I trying to decide if we should book ahead of time or wait.
2 - will she have access to her park tickets after Traditions on the 13th?  In case she has time to go to the parks after check in.
3 - will she have any free time after Traditions on the 13th to spend with us in/out of the parks, or will she be in training at that point?

Thank you all!  We are looking forward to her experience (and living a little vicariously through her, haha!)


----------



## Jules76126

duchess_tisha said:


> Hi Everyone!  I apologize if this has been answered already but I was cross eyed from looking.  Our DD got accepted for the Fall 2018 DCP - and her move in day is August 13.  So proud of her!!  Even though she is in her junior year of college, my husband and I are going to be taking her and helping her move in and get settled.  We will be packing up her college apartment stuff and then travelling to Orlando.  We were planning on driving down Sunday since her first day is Monday, the 13th. Couple of questions
> 
> 1 - when can she reserve rooms with her discount - is it after check in on the 13th?  Hubby and I trying to decide if we should book ahead of time or wait.
> 2 - will she have access to her park tickets after Traditions on the 13th?  In case she has time to go to the parks after check in.
> 3 - will she have any free time after Traditions on the 13th to spend with us in/out of the parks, or will she be in training at that point?
> 
> Thank you all!  We are looking forward to her experience (and living a little vicariously through her, haha!)



Generally you cannot book rooms discounts until after you start work. She will receive a company ID number and badge and she will need that to access the Hub. I would book a room ahead of time for the trip down. 

When I did the program we did get our parks tickets on the day we checked in (so before traditions). However, I think this has changed. I heard that CP now receive the tickets as they work their hours. Someone who did the program more recently I’m sure can elaborate. 

Traditions was a half day class and we did have time afterwards that day. However my parents left after I moved in.


----------



## duchess_tisha

Jules76126 said:


> Generally you cannot book rooms discounts until after you start work. She will receive a company ID number and badge and she will need that to access the Hub. I would book a room ahead of time for the trip down.
> 
> When I did the program we did get our parks tickets on the day we checked in (so before traditions). However, I think this has changed. I heard that CP now receive the tickets as they work their hours. Someone who did the program more recently I’m sure can elaborate.
> 
> Traditions was a half day class and we did have time afterwards that day. However my parents left after I moved in.




Thanks!  Park tickets - I just meant hers personally, I know she doesn't get tickets for friends/family until after so many hours worked.  Hoping we will have a little time after we move her in to hit the parks together....I mean since we will be there anyway   thanks for the help!


----------



## SureAsLiz

duchess_tisha said:


> Thanks!  Park tickets - I just meant hers personally, I know she doesn't get tickets for friends/family until after so many hours worked.  Hoping we will have a little time after we move her in to hit the parks together....I mean since we will be there anyway   thanks for the help!



She won't be able to enter the parks until she has her blue ID, which she will receive at Traditions.


----------



## duchess_tisha

SureAsLiz said:


> She won't be able to enter the parks until she has her blue ID, which she will receive at Traditions.


Thanks!


----------



## pattyw

Just wanted to comment on DS who's there now doing attractions at EPCOT.  It's Easter time and the parks are crowded!  He's had three days of 12-14 hour shifts!  He's a little burnt out! It's a little heart wrenching to talk to him being 1200 miles away!  He loves it- he's just tired!


----------



## angiegal

duchess_tisha said:


> Hi Everyone!  I apologize if this has been answered already but I was cross eyed from looking.  Our DD got accepted for the Fall 2018 DCP - and her move in day is August 13.  So proud of her!!  Even though she is in her junior year of college, my husband and I are going to be taking her and helping her move in and get settled.  We will be packing up her college apartment stuff and then travelling to Orlando.  We were planning on driving down Sunday since her first day is Monday, the 13th. Couple of questions
> 
> 1 - when can she reserve rooms with her discount - is it after check in on the 13th?  Hubby and I trying to decide if we should book ahead of time or wait.
> 2 - will she have access to her park tickets after Traditions on the 13th?  In case she has time to go to the parks after check in.
> 3 - will she have any free time after Traditions on the 13th to spend with us in/out of the parks, or will she be in training at that point?
> 
> Thank you all!  We are looking forward to her experience (and living a little vicariously through her, haha!)



1- She won't be able to use her discount until after she is an employee so book now.
2- Arrival/Check in is on Monday, followed by casting (paperwork), and some position specific things throughout the week. Traditions isn't until Friday or Saturday (typically), so no free theme park access until Saturday or Sunday. 
3- Everyone's schedule is different, but for the most part, she will have time to spend with you on Monday, but those first few days are really all about settling in and bonding with roommates.


----------



## goofy4tink

duchess_tisha said:


> Hi Everyone!  I apologize if this has been answered already but I was cross eyed from looking.  Our DD got accepted for the Fall 2018 DCP - and her move in day is August 13.  So proud of her!!  Even though she is in her junior year of college, my husband and I are going to be taking her and helping her move in and get settled.  We will be packing up her college apartment stuff and then travelling to Orlando.  We were planning on driving down Sunday since her first day is Monday, the 13th. Couple of questions
> 
> 1 - when can she reserve rooms with her discount - is it after check in on the 13th?  Hubby and I trying to decide if we should book ahead of time or wait.
> 2 - will she have access to her park tickets after Traditions on the 13th?  In case she has time to go to the parks after check in.
> 3 - will she have any free time after Traditions on the 13th to spend with us in/out of the parks, or will she be in training at that point?
> 
> Thank you all!  We are looking forward to her experience (and living a little vicariously through her, haha!)


This is how my dd's first week went, back in Sept '16.
We arrived on the Sat of Labor Day weekend, stayed in a resort. On Tuesday (Monday being Labor Day) at about 8:40. Took about 5 mins to do that. She had Casting at 9:30, she bused over to Casting and that took about 90 mins. We stayed and lugged stuff in from the car to her room. When she got back from Casting, we drove to Target to buy papergoods, groceries, and stuff she needed for her room. She had drug testing around 2ish, since she was working attractions (not everyone has drug testing). We said goodbye to her around 3:30. She had a housing meeting later that day, early evening if I remember correctly. Because we had bought her a 5 day park hopper, she had two days left on it to play in the parks prior to Traditions. She and her roommates drove over to Cocoa Beach one day. She had Traditions on Sat morning. She started training on Sunday. She was able to book discounted rooms after Traditions. And she could access the parks at that time, using her ID.
So...long story short..
Tuesday, Sept 6, check in, Casting and drug testing
Wed-Fri free time with various housing stuff going on
Sat, Sept 10, Traditions
Sn, Sept 11, training started


----------



## glencoe

goofy4tink said:


> Tuesday, Sept 6, check in, Casting and drug testing
> Wed-Fri free time with various housing stuff going on
> Sat, Sept 10, Traditions
> Sn, Sept 11, training started



I have read through this thread carefully but trying to figure out my plan.  When you say "Wed-Fri free time" was that without you and she was getting to know her roommates etc or did you stay during that time and see her?   

My DS was just accepted to the fall advantage 2018 for Recreation activities! (he was expecting lifeguard due to the way his interview went , that he is an EMT and they seemed to be considering him for deep water (water parks).  He is excited and can't wait to find out where he will be. 

That being said.  I am a teacher in NY...our summer vac. does not start until June 22.  Although he is 22, has lived in Canada to play hockey for two years and was away at school for one year- I want to go down with him to get him settled and say goodbye until we visit.  He has chosen Monday,June 4 for his check in.  We plan on flying down Fri. night hanging for the weekend and then he reports that monday (we have AP).  I am not sure when I will be officially saying goodbye to him so I am not sure if I need to take the Mon/Tues or just that Monday off so I only miss one day of work. 

We decided he will leave his truck home and use Disney transportation and his bicycle to get around, so I plan on renting a car to help him get starter stuff and he can use an uber if needed and we can use amazon delivery of any other stuff he needs.  Any suggestions or ideas on the last day? Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

I was accepted to fall 2018 DCP. I have spoken. to 3 advisors at my college and NO ONE has any answers!! With such a small window for accepting and paying I;m afraid I'll miss my chance! Morehead State University Kentucky. Does anyone know if the DCP contacts the universities?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

jessidoll said:


> I was accepted to fall 2018 DCP. I have spoken. to 3 advisors at my college and NO ONE has any answers!! With such a small window for accepting and paying I;m afraid I'll miss my chance! Morehead State University Kentucky. Does anyone know if the DCP contacts the universities?



Not Morehead, but my daughter had to make all arrangements with her advisors and the registrar at her college (UIC).  DCP did not contact them at all.  She did not receive any college credit for her participation in DCP, but was allowed to pause her studies (and also her scholarship) for a semester.


----------



## goofy4tink

glencoe said:


> I have read through this thread carefully but trying to figure out my plan.  When you say "Wed-Fri free time" was that without you and she was getting to know her roommates etc or did you stay during that time and see her?
> 
> My DS was just accepted to the fall advantage 2018 for Recreation activities! (he was expecting lifeguard due to the way his interview went , that he is an EMT and they seemed to be considering him for deep water (water parks).  He is excited and can't wait to find out where he will be.
> 
> That being said.  I am a teacher in NY...our summer vac. does not start until June 22.  Although he is 22, has lived in Canada to play hockey for two years and was away at school for one year- I want to go down with him to get him settled and say goodbye until we visit.  He has chosen Monday,June 4 for his check in.  We plan on flying down Fri. night hanging for the weekend and then he reports that monday (we have AP).  I am not sure when I will be officially saying goodbye to him so I am not sure if I need to take the Mon/Tues or just that Monday off so I only miss one day of work.
> 
> We decided he will leave his truck home and use Disney transportation and his bicycle to get around, so I plan on renting a car to help him get starter stuff and he can use an uber if needed and we can use amazon delivery of any other stuff he needs.  Any suggestions or ideas on the last day? Thanks!


We said goodbye to her Tuesday afternoon, around 3:30. We then flew out the next morning. If I were you, I would try to fly out the next morning. That way, if your ds gets a later checkin time, you won't have to worry about it. We got lucky with dd's time since it was very early in the day. But, others had later in the day times...and that could make flying out that  night difficult. 
Dd spent the days between checkin and Traditions with her roommates. They spent a day at Cocoa Beach, which was nice. We had gotten her a 5 day park hopper pass and she used three of those days prior to checkin, with us. So, she had two days she could hang out in the parks. Since she knew a few people down there already, she could either go solo or meet up with someone.


----------



## billybobblockhead

DD begins on June 4 as well, glencoe.  Something that she's been wanting to do for years, and to say she's excited is an understatement.  I've scanned several pages and have some parent questions for anyone that can answer....

1) Banking.  How have folks handled this?  We're considering opening up a Chase checking account for her Disney checks since their ATMs are more than plentiful around the Disney parks.  If she needs cash, I don't want her to have to pay any fees just to withdraw some cash.  Has anyone done this before, and do you have recommendations for banks outside of Chase?  Again just looking at Chase simply because of their bajillion tellers in the vicinity.  
2) There is no way that my wife or I can get off to be there for the June 4 start date.  Is it mandated for parents to be there?  At 20, she's more than an adult (albeit a young one) and can make her own decisions.  Good thing is there isn't much stuff to move in that she can't (and hasn't) handle or already done for 3 years at her dorms.  We're gonna have multiple trips throughout the fall to see her.
3) Do they need to go down a day early to get moved in, or does everything (move in, casting, etc...) start on June 4?  

And to add what others have said about loans, scholarships, etc...., out daughter had to make all of the arrangements via her school/registrar/cashier at her university as well to get those taken care of.


----------



## Jules76126

billybobblockhead said:


> DD begins on June 4 as well, glencoe.  Something that she's been wanting to do for years, and to say she's excited is an understatement.  I've scanned several pages and have some parent questions for anyone that can answer....
> 
> 1) Banking.  How have folks handled this?  We're considering opening up a Chase checking account for her Disney checks since their ATMs are more than plentiful around the Disney parks.  If she needs cash, I don't want her to have to pay any fees just to withdraw some cash.  Has anyone done this before, and do you have recommendations for banks outside of Chase?  Again just looking at Chase simply because of their bajillion tellers in the vicinity.
> 2) There is no way that my wife or I can get off to be there for the June 4 start date.  Is it mandated for parents to be there?  At 20, she's more than an adult (albeit a young one) and can make her own decisions.  Good thing is there isn't much stuff to move in that she can't (and hasn't) handle or already done for 3 years at her dorms.  We're gonna have multiple trips throughout the fall to see her.
> 3) Do they need to go down a day early to get moved in, or does everything (move in, casting, etc...) start on June 4?
> 
> And to add what others have said about loans, scholarships, etc...., out daughter had to make all of the arrangements via her school/registrar/cashier at her university as well to get those taken care of.



1. I had Bank of America when I did both my programs. I did not want to open a new account just for the program. I had all my checks direct deposited into my account. If I needed cash, I just did cash back on my debit card at Walgreens or the supermarket. I didn’t really need cash that often as most places take credit cards so it worked out for me. 

2. You do not need to be there. My parents came both times but that was because coming from MA it was a haul and i didn’t have a car so it was helpful to have them the first day. But they didn’t move me out either time and I could have survived without them. 

3. Her check in date is the date that she moved in. She does not need to be there earlier. 

I also had to arrange everything with the schools. I was able to do it as a semester off so I didn’t have to pay tutition or anything and didn’t lose scholarships but every school is different.


----------



## goofy4tink

billybobblockhead said:


> DD begins on June 4 as well, glencoe.  Something that she's been wanting to do for years, and to say she's excited is an understatement.  I've scanned several pages and have some parent questions for anyone that can answer....
> 
> 1) Banking.  How have folks handled this?  We're considering opening up a Chase checking account for her Disney checks since their ATMs are more than plentiful around the Disney parks.  If she needs cash, I don't want her to have to pay any fees just to withdraw some cash.  Has anyone done this before, and do you have recommendations for banks outside of Chase?  Again just looking at Chase simply because of their bajillion tellers in the vicinity.
> 2) There is no way that my wife or I can get off to be there for the June 4 start date.  Is it mandated for parents to be there?  At 20, she's more than an adult (albeit a young one) and can make her own decisions.  Good thing is there isn't much stuff to move in that she can't (and hasn't) handle or already done for 3 years at her dorms.  We're gonna have multiple trips throughout the fall to see her.
> 3) Do they need to go down a day early to get moved in, or does everything (move in, casting, etc...) start on June 4?
> 
> And to add what others have said about loans, scholarships, etc...., out daughter had to make all of the arrangements via her school/registrar/cashier at her university as well to get those taken care of.


1. My dd kept her BoA account...had no issues. As Jules said, just take out cash at Walmart or such.  Dd now has a Chase account but she waited until she was hired p/t to do that.

2/3. No worries. Lots of kids manage to get themselves there and set up. I tend to recommend that they get there the day before..just in case there's an issue with travel. My dd had an early checkin time...8:40. That would have made it hard to arrive on that day. If your dd wants to arrive the day before, I would recommend her getting a room at a Disney value resort. Then, she can take DME to the resort, and take an uber to checkin, with her stuff, the next day. Very easy to do that way.


----------



## billybobblockhead

Thanks for the input re: the banking angle.  Massive brain fart on my end for the cash back at WalMart, Walgreens, etc....  I haven't done that in years and totally forgot that option.  I must be old 

Once she starts getting all of the info (hopefully in the next couple of weeks), we'll start trying to figure out how the logistics of getting there.  Simple 10 hour drive for us/her that she's done before, if a 10 hour drive can be simple.  I agree on going down on the 3rd as I'm betting there will be less traffic coming in than on a Monday during the lunch to 5 o'clock time frame.


----------



## glencoe

Thanks for the info!!  Since he is driving down, I am going with him to split up the drive.  He has lived away from home on his own in Canada for 2 years (hockey) and away at school for 1 year so although he certainly doesn't need me to go down with him, I am going to keep him company (and to say goodbye again!!  We are hoping to make good driving time so we can have time in the parks and eat places.

He luckily found a group of guys to room with  (he is over 21) so they are all on the same page so he is happy about that. (facebook group) He has always wanted to do this as well "billy", so he is thrilled he got in the advantage program.  As for banking he has his own account and I have the sign-on info so I can deposit a check on my end into his account if needed. 

 I also was able to get him my disney visa account card in his name for any emergency.  It is the same # as my card but has his name on it which works out great.  Sometimes debit cards are not accepted...or if a major car problem not enough $$ available in an account.  

All in all...should be an adventure!!! I am already trying to book future visits...does anyone know if the resort room discounts are only during certain times or once they finish traditions they can book rooms anytime if available?  
Thanks again!!


----------



## teachertink

My DS was offered a fall advantage position starting 1/4. He received his pre background email. He had to respond yes to prior conviction. At 20 years old, he received a ticket for a possession of alcohol by a minor which is a simple misdemeanor. Does anyone have a child who was not able to go on due to a conviction of this sort? 
Thank you


----------



## kytiam

teachertink said:


> My DS was offered a fall advantage position starting 1/4. He received his pre background email. He had to respond yes to prior conviction. At 20 years old, he received a ticket for a possession of alcohol by a minor which is a simple misdemeanor. Does anyone have a child who was not able to go on due to a conviction of this sort?
> Thank you


Mine had to answer yes due to a trespassing conviction. He got in but during one of the early stages of checking in they did pull him aside to privately ask him for more detail about the issue. He was honest about it and it was never brought up again.


----------



## teachertink

DisneySOS said:


> Hey everyone, my DD was accepted into the 2017 Fall DCP earlier this week! Her arrival date is Aug. 7th and she will also be working in QSFB.  It's weird, on her PI they spoke exclusively about her top 3 roles and she thought for sure she would be placed in Merch, but she is super excited to be working there. Makes me wonder how useful that part of the PI actually is because that role wasn't discussed at all?
> Anyway, she just turned 22 & will be graduating college in early May. We live in NJ & she goes to school in PA.  Even though she has been living mainly away from home the past 4 years, I don't feel comfortable with her driving to FL all by herself.  Soooooo, the family is going to Disney!! We've never gone 2 years in a row before!
> She has friends & even a cousin down there now doing the program, but I look forward to chatting with all of you about the process and planning!
> I just booked our rooms only (so far) for POR - first time there!  I am an uber-planner, so to me this is last minute.


My DS is also 22 and heading to the world in the fall. Graduated in May. I am wondering how your DD's experience was after being a college graduate. I wondered if they almost seem to old for the program and wondered if you would be able to provide feedback on her experience.


----------



## Deb & Bill

teachertink said:


> My DS is also 22 and heading to the world in the fall. Graduated in May. I am wondering how your DD's experience was after being a college graduate. I wondered if they almost seem to old for the program and wondered if you would be able to provide feedback on her experience.


My son applied for both the College Program and a Professional Internship during his last semester of college.  He was accepted into both, but did the Internship first.  He worked in the Horticulture Dept for 12 weeks, then did about one week of the College Program before he was hired full time by Horticulture.  He worked there about two years and left to go back to Grad School in Landscape Architecture.


----------



## Jules76126

teachertink said:


> My DS is also 22 and heading to the world in the fall. Graduated in May. I am wondering how your DD's experience was after being a college graduate. I wondered if they almost seem to old for the program and wondered if you would be able to provide feedback on her experience.



I did the program while in college and then the semester after I graduated college. It was fine both times. I did not feel old by any stretch. There are a mix of ages on the program. He will be housed with students over 21. I had a mix of friends both who were under 21 and over 21 and really the only difference was that some of us could order a beer at dinner and others couldn't. With more students going to school for 5 instead of 4 years or taking gap years before college, there are more and more people doing the program at 21 and 22.

The other thing is you make friends with people that you work with and there will be tons of young people in their 20s who work either full time part time so lots of options.


----------



## goofy4tink

teachertink said:


> My DS is also 22 and heading to the world in the fall. Graduated in May. I am wondering how your DD's experience was after being a college graduate. I wondered if they almost seem to old for the program and wondered if you would be able to provide feedback on her experience.


My dd knew that she wanted to work for Disney, in some capacity. She also knew that unlike some of her friends, if she did the College Program during her college years, she would have a really hard time leaving Disney and returning to school!! So, she waited until her senior year. She applied in Jan '16, he senior year of college. She was accepted into the program a month or so later. She graduated in May, and headed to WDW Labor Day weekend '16. She worked in attractions at DHS. Her request to extend was accepted, so she worked until May '17. She wanted to apply for f/t or p/t work but she had acquired too many points due to illness and some bad choices. So, she left Disney in early May and applied to Universal. Started there in late June '17 p/t. We had to support her pretty much for the next 10 months. She had an apt with roommates, and her car. She wasn't coming home unless something drastic happened. She applied to Disney again in Nov, had a non-returned piece of costume issue that had to be dealt with. That took a month. She interviewed for a few spots but they didn't work out, so she went on an attractions wait list. She was offered p/t in late Jan, and started in Feb. She immediately put in a request for f/t. She was offered f/t in early May, and started f/t in late May. She is happy in her job, and is looking forward to seeing where it all takes her. She has no idea what she wants to do at Disney, long range, but is willing to give it time to see what happens.
If your DS isn't interested in staying with Disney, after the program, it's still beneficial. Employers love seeing Disney on an application. It does seem to open doors. Many kids really grow as a result of this program. They gain a new maturity that they didn't have when they arrived. As long as your ds is fine with possibly working long hours, in a position he might not love, he should be fine.  My dd didn't work more than 25 or so hours in a week and she loved her position and the people she worked with!!!  She didn't have the best roommate situation, but that can happen.


----------



## glencoe

update to my previous questions and to fill in gaps others might be questioning (things I wondered myself!):

My DS 22 was accepted into the Fall advantage program (June 4-Jan 3, 2018).  He just finished his sophomore year in college (he spent two years playing jr hockey in canada so his college start was delayed). 

He met roommates on facebook, and one was a CP return so he arranged everything which was very convenient.  They got a 4 person (two bedroom) apartment in Vista Way (over 21 area).  Vista Way is not the newest of residence offered, but most have been redone.  Nicer than his college dorm room!  The facility has a guard at the gate, pool, gym, tennis courts, laundry and a computer center. It is not the most expensive of apartments but seemed nice and simple.

I drove down with him, we arrived a couple days early, enjoyed the parks and I helped him move in.  I was the only parent who was there of his roommates (he was fine with it, appreciated the help up three floors of steps with all of his junk). 

He was given a move in time. Once we moved him in we went and picked up food and some kitchen items needed (he then went later with roommates and got shared room essentials and stuff).  I said goodbye, went to hang at my resort until ME picked me up for the plane ride home.

Since then: he loves his job...Blizzard Beach.  Two roommates left(self termed): one got a job offer back home he was waiting for, the other decided the hours (he was merchandise in one of the parks) were too crazy, he was unhappy, he literally left in one day.  Now two new roommates will be moving in next week (regular fall program attendees) He is hoping they are going to fit in ok.....

The hotel discounts have been a huge bonus for us and family.  He saved my nephew approx. $2,000 on his honeymoon!  We are going to Disney alot this year which is a bonus for us! Park tickets come in slow, they need to work a certain amount of hours to earn single day/park hopper tickets.  I think 150 hours for 3 tickets?  They get a list of restaurants that have discounts up to 40%, but some are only breakfast or lunch or all meals, they need to keep track of that.  It was really great when we visited him last.  As a CM they get alot of other discounts, again they need to keep track of that.  

He now wants to extend his time!  I have read that some students wait until graduation to do the disney program...I sort of recommend that.  My son is now looking at schools in florida, or going to an audition for Disneyland Tokyo and is all about Disney (more than he was before which is hard to believe).  The funny thing is, his major is nursing.
So at this point I can say it has been a very positive experience for him.  We also have been enjoying it, however it is sending him in a different path than we expected.  He was an independent and responsible kid who had lived on his own for two years in a different country, so that was something he did not need to learn, however I would think it is a great learning experience for a kid out on their own for the first time. 

 If you have any other questions as a parent, fire away....I had so many as well.


----------



## Ed J

AP question.

I’m taking my kid next week in my..... um her car to start the program. We mover her in a week from Monday. My wife is flying down over the weekend to meet us. 

How long will it take for her to be able to use her discount so we can buy AP’s? We have a flight home mid day Tuesday, so I’m thinking the chances of getting them at a discount are slim. Anyone know?


----------



## Jules76126

Ed J said:


> AP question.
> 
> I’m taking my kid next week in my..... um her car to start the program. We mover her in a week from Monday. My wife is flying down over the weekend to meet us.
> 
> How long will it take for her to be able to use her discount so we can buy AP’s? We have a flight home mid day Tuesday, so I’m thinking the chances of getting them at a discount are slim. Anyone know?



Are you flying home the day after she moves in? If this is the case, that would be a no. You need your company ID before you can get any discounts and she will not get that until after she has been to traditions. If you fly out later, than yes it may be possible


----------



## Ed J

We move her in on Monday, we leave mid day Tuesday. Sounds like it’s a no.


----------



## glencoe

Ed J said:


> We move her in on Monday, we leave mid day Tuesday. Sounds like it’s a no.



Before discounts are available your daughter needs to get through traditions and start working.  My son had a delay to start traditions and job training for about 1 1/2 weeks for him and a large bunch.  So although he checked on on June 4 he didn't have access to discounts until June 23!  Hope you don't have as long a wait!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Ed J said:


> We move her in on Monday, we leave mid day Tuesday. Sounds like it’s a no.



As PP said - the same thing happened with our DD.  We moved her in on a Monday and her traditions was on Friday - yet wasn't able to use discounts until a week later.


----------



## Ed J

Thanks for the information.  If we were going to have access to the ap’s it would have been sweet, but if not, oh well. We’ve decided to some non Disney stuff when we go. And I was wrong about the start date, it’s in two weeks, I cought a lot of grief from the kid about getting that mixed up .  

I’ve learned a lot about the program from this string,  thanks to all who participated.


----------



## goofy4tink

glencoe said:


> update to my previous questions and to fill in gaps others might be questioning (things I wondered myself!):
> 
> My DS 22 was accepted into the Fall advantage program (June 4-Jan 3, 2018).  He just finished his sophomore year in college (he spent two years playing jr hockey in canada so his college start was delayed).
> 
> He met roommates on facebook, and one was a CP return so he arranged everything which was very convenient.  They got a 4 person (two bedroom) apartment in Vista Way (over 21 area).  Vista Way is not the newest of residence offered, but most have been redone.  Nicer than his college dorm room!  The facility has a guard at the gate, pool, gym, tennis courts, laundry and a computer center. It is not the most expensive of apartments but seemed nice and simple.
> 
> I drove down with him, we arrived a couple days early, enjoyed the parks and I helped him move in.  I was the only parent who was there of his roommates (he was fine with it, appreciated the help up three floors of steps with all of his junk).
> 
> He was given a move in time. Once we moved him in we went and picked up food and some kitchen items needed (he then went later with roommates and got shared room essentials and stuff).  I said goodbye, went to hang at my resort until ME picked me up for the plane ride home.
> 
> Since then: he loves his job...Blizzard Beach.  Two roommates left(self termed): one got a job offer back home he was waiting for, the other decided the hours (he was merchandise in one of the parks) were too crazy, he was unhappy, he literally left in one day.  Now two new roommates will be moving in next week (regular fall program attendees) He is hoping they are going to fit in ok.....
> 
> The hotel discounts have been a huge bonus for us and family.  He saved my nephew approx. $2,000 on his honeymoon!  We are going to Disney alot this year which is a bonus for us! Park tickets come in slow, they need to work a certain amount of hours to earn single day/park hopper tickets.  I think 150 hours for 3 tickets?  They get a list of restaurants that have discounts up to 40%, but some are only breakfast or lunch or all meals, they need to keep track of that.  It was really great when we visited him last.  As a CM they get alot of other discounts, again they need to keep track of that.
> 
> He now wants to extend his time!  I have read that some students wait until graduation to do the disney program...I sort of recommend that.  My son is now looking at schools in florida, or going to an audition for Disneyland Tokyo and is all about Disney (more than he was before which is hard to believe).  The funny thing is, his major is nursing.
> So at this point I can say it has been a very positive experience for him.  We also have been enjoying it, however it is sending him in a different path than we expected.  He was an independent and responsible kid who had lived on his own for two years in a different country, so that was something he did not need to learn, however I would think it is a great learning experience for a kid out on their own for the first time.
> 
> If you have any other questions as a parent, fire away....I had so many as well.


You're so right about waiting until after graduation!!! My dd knew it would be an issue. She has known since she was 12 that she wanted to work for Disney. So, it would have been really hard for her to leave there and return to college. So, she waited until Jan of her senior year. It was doubly stressful because she had only one shot down the road if she got rejected. She could have applied in August for the spring, but those were her only two options. She was, happily, accepted.  This is her experience...
We arrived the Sat of Labor Day weekend, and played in the parks. I bought her a 5 day hopper so she could play with us, and then have a few days to go during her first week before Traditions. On Tuesday, her checkin time was 8:40 (got there 10 min early, had to leave and come back, so don't arrive early!!!). Checkin took about 7 mins, dad and I waited in the car. Drove to the apt, she was the first to arrive so got her choice of bedrooms and bed! That was a plus. We started unloading the car. She had Casting at 9:20ish...so she headed to the bus, while we kept unpacking. Many say that you can't stay without your kiddo, but we had no issue. She was at Casting for about 2 hrs. While she was gone, the next girl arrived. Then another one, with her mom in tow. When dd got back from Casting, we headed to Target, and loaded up two carriages with supplies...food, paper goods, cleaning supplies, bedding (didn't bring it from home). Returned, got that stuff into the apt, and she left to get drug tested. It was a good thing we were still there since she had forgotten something she needed so I could bring it to her vs her losing her spot in the very long line. We said goodbye to her around 3pm. Flew home the next morning. The girls bonde that night, went to the beach on Thursday. Dd had Traditions on Sat, started work on Monday. She worked Jedi Training Academy at DHS.

She applied for, and got, an extension. So, on Jan 5 she moved out of Vista Way and into an apt with a friend for a few weeks. She and a friend were staying in Orlando so had found an apt  but it wouldn't be ready until the middle of Jan. Her dad had driven down her car on NYE, so she got that the day she moved since she didn't have a parking permit for VW.

She applied for pt/ft on the Hub when it was appropriate (early April I think). She was denied due to excessive points. She was sick a fair amount of time and when her boyfriend moved down, she tended to call out to be with him. Bad choices.  She applied at Universal and was hired on the spot for pt. She loved her time there!!! But, it was very difficult to make ends meet on  her pay, so we had to step in. Still in the apt with  the boyfriend. Her girlfriend moved out in November to be with her fiance. 

In November, she started the application  process with Disney. She had a not returned costume belt issue with Disney....make sure your kids return their entire costume!!! That mistake slowed the process down a lot. She interviewed for a few jobs, but they didn't pan out. And they should'nt have...they weren't really right for her.  She finally heard back in Jan, and was offered pt! She started in Main St Ops in late Jan, and immediately applied for ft!! She loved her time on Main St. She worked for both Disney and Universal. 

In May, she got the word that she was going ft..over in AdventureLand. She was thrilled!!! At this point, she had broken up with the boyfriend (in late April) and moved in with three other girls, in a house in Kissimmee. She loves it there, happy to be single again!!! She started ft over Memorial Day weekend. She is in heaven. It has been hard for her to make the jump to ft work...this is a first for her. But, she is doing better with it. She has some wonderful friends down there, she isn't coming home any time soon. She has no idea where the next five years will take her at Disney but she's willing to find out.

So, for you that are just starting this journey, know that it will be very hard for your kids to come home and go back to school! But, they must. Disney wants to see a BA!!! It's hard work. Those in the College Program can get a ton more hours than they want...it can be grueling. And dealing with personalities can be tough. Dd didn't leave with great friendships from her roommates. They got along fine but wouldn't have been friends outside of WDW.  This is a great program as long as you know what you're getting into. Kids can't get time off...they can ask, but the pt/ft CMs get first dibs, and even they don't always get what they want!!! Leaders may not be wonderful. My dd was really lucky, her leaders were all terrific. In fact, she's going to one of her leader's wedding in four days!!! But other kids have had bad experiences with their leaders. They may not like the job/position they are assigned. But if they go into it with a good attitude, they may very well find that they come to love where they are.

I sometimes wish I was just starting out on this journey..it was so exciting!!! Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## billybobblockhead

teachertink said:


> My DS is also 22 and heading to the world in the fall. Graduated in May. I am wondering how your DD's experience was after being a college graduate. I wondered if they almost seem to old for the program and wondered if you would be able to provide feedback on her experience.




My daughter just the opposite.  She could have graduated this December and then tried the college program out after graduation, but she got in for June 4-Jan 3 of this year and has gone for it.  Have to say that she's loved every minute of her time there.  While she's a senior, she's a young senior, if that makes any sense at all as she's a September birthday which made her one of the youngest in her class all throughout school.  Some of her roommates are 19 and have just finished their freshman year, and here she is 20 and a senior.  

I think one of the best lessons that she's learned is that all jobs aren't 9-5 Monday through Friday.  Heck, she works at Beaches and their hours are 11-11, so many days she's 5-12:30 or 12-10.  No complaints from her at all; again, she loves it, and I'm thankful.  There are so many kids there working there and they work so hard that they don't have time to think that they're older than the rest.  Everyone just binds together and gets the job done.


----------



## wendow

Great thread  I am just venturing into this part of the DIS. My dd18 just applied for the spring. It appears from reading through this thread a little bit that she is pretty young compared to most. She's known she's wanted this since she was 12yo, and basically has been counting down the time until she was eligible to apply. Does anyone know the chances of Disney accepting someone so young into the program? Anyone have a kiddo who got accepted as a freshman or sophomore? My dd hopes to be accepted into a nursing program within the next 18 mos, and then it'd be difficult to take a break to do DCP.


----------



## goofy4tink

wendow said:


> Great thread  I am just venturing into this part of the DIS. My dd18 just applied for the spring. It appears from reading through this thread a little bit that she is pretty young compared to most. She's known she's wanted this since she was 12yo, and basically has been counting down the time until she was eligible to apply. Does anyone know the chances of Disney accepting someone so young into the program? Anyone have a kiddo who got accepted as a freshman or sophomore? My dd hopes to be accepted into a nursing program within the next 18 mos, and then it'd be difficult to take a break to do DCP.


Lots of CPs are in their freshman and sophomore years. A lot more than those applying in their senior year, as my dd did. Just be sure your dd knows what she's getting into.  If accepted, she will be agreeing to 24/7 availability. She could well end up in a job she isn't thrilled with, and work up to 60 hrs a week!!! It can be grueling. As a parent of a dd who did the program in Sept '16, after graduation, extended until May '17, it's been eye opening. She didn't get more than 25 hrs a week due to her job placement. She had a not so great roommate situation, but she has loved all her jobs at WDW...she is now f/t. The issue is that many kids go into this thinking of how 'magical' it will be...but it's hard work. Many are not prepared for it, especially if they aren't used to being away from home and their support system! Just things to keep in mind.


----------



## HopperFan

wendow said:


> Great thread  I am just venturing into this part of the DIS. My dd18 just applied for the spring. It appears from reading through this thread a little bit that she is pretty young compared to most. She's known she's wanted this since she was 12yo, and basically has been counting down the time until she was eligible to apply. Does anyone know the chances of Disney accepting someone so young into the program? Anyone have a kiddo who got accepted as a freshman or sophomore? My dd hopes to be accepted into a nursing program within the next 18 mos, and then it'd be difficult to take a break to do DCP.



My DD went in after graduation but her tight friend group included 2 freshman, 3 juniors and 2 of them that had just graduated. They actually had a top to bottom 12 year age range .... all worked out just fine.  In her situation I would for sure do it now ... if you think she is ready for that kind of huge commitment.  Many younger ones can't handle the demand.  But with her going in to nursing school and potentially having a job offer straight out of school ... I would do sooner than later.



goofy4tink said:


> Lots of CPs are in their freshman and sophomore years. A lot more than those applying in their senior year, as my dd did. Just be sure your dd knows what she's getting into.  If accepted, she will be agreeing to 24/7 availability. She could well end up in a job she isn't thrilled with, and work up to 60 hrs a week!!! It can be grueling. As a parent of a dd who did the program in Sept '16, after graduation, extended until May '17, it's been eye opening. She didn't get more than 25 hrs a week due to her job placement. She had a not so great roommate situation, but she has loved all her jobs at WDW...she is now f/t. The issue is that many kids go into this thinking of how 'magical' it will be...but it's hard work. Many are not prepared for it, especially if they aren't used to being away from home and their support system! Just things to keep in mind.



Ditto on ... be ready.  DD did get lots of hours all the way through both programs, did have disappointing roommates first round (they picked each other) and horrific ones second round (psycho) ............ loved 2 of her 3 jobs even though her anticipation of each was the opposite.  With all the negative it was a great experience and helped her on her journey. 

Her goal for YEARS was to work at Disney and every move in her life she made was to prepare her.  She even considered living off DCP housing but luckily was talked in to it. She became close to several managers, picked brains, gathered as much input as she could ....... and decided Disney was not her life calling and went back to grad school. Her experiences helped her tremendously.  She wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## wendow

@goofy4tink and @HopperFan 
Thank you for your responses! You've definitely made me feel better knowing there are other 'youngsters' in the program  She is pretty responsible and mature so not worried about that at all. I think the 
60-hour work week might be challenging (if she received that many hours) and any roommate struggles. She is living at home still and getting pre-reqs done at the community college so she isn't even having to deal with roomies yet though she says she'd really be excited about that part of the DCP. She's not a party girl at all though so I think choosing some 'like-minded' girls would be important.

I'd love to see her wait a couple years to do this but I just don't see it fitting into her grand plan. And this is something she's been wanting for 6+ years so I want to encourage her to go for it no matter how nervous I am about it!

Well, don't want to get ahead of myself though it's easy to do lol!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

wendow said:


> @goofy4tink and @HopperFan
> Thank you for your responses! You've definitely made me feel better knowing there are other 'youngsters' in the program  She is pretty responsible and mature so not worried about that at all. I think the
> 60-hour work week might be challenging (if she received that many hours) and any roommate struggles. She is living at home still and getting pre-reqs done at the community college so she isn't even having to deal with roomies yet though she says she'd really be excited about that part of the DCP. She's not a party girl at all though so I think choosing some 'like-minded' girls would be important.
> 
> I'd love to see her wait a couple years to do this but I just don't see it fitting into her grand plan. And this is something she's been wanting for 6+ years so I want to encourage her to go for it no matter how nervous I am about it!
> 
> Well, don't want to get ahead of myself though it's easy to do lol!



Our DD did the program at 19 in her Sophomore year.  She was there from January to the end of July. She too wasn't a party girl and very close to us in NYC - so not close to FL.  She ended up finding a phenomenal roommate that she is still friends with today and is like a daughter to us.  She went on several facebook groups and filled out the roommate quiz - she specifically said she wasn't a party girl and found girls just like her.  

She worked in MK and did work many hours.  The hardest part for her was watching other kids call out sick (even though they weren't) and she had to work many extra hours - many.  We did go to visit her many times (the CM discounts are wonderful) - plus she came home twice - sometimes for just 2 days.  Given everything she will say it was the best part of her life so far.  She absolutely loved it - and after she graduates with her Masters she is trying to work for Disney F/T. 

If this is what your daughter wants - I say have her do it.


----------



## wendow

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Our DD did the program at 19 in her Sophomore year.  She was there from January to the end of July. She too wasn't a party girl and very close to us in NYC - so not close to FL.  She ended up finding a phenomenal roommate that she is still friends with today and is like a daughter to us.  She went on several facebook groups and filled out the roommate quiz - she specifically said she wasn't a party girl and found girls just like her.
> 
> She worked in MK and did work many hours.  The hardest part for her was watching other kids call out sick (even though they weren't) and she had to work many extra hours - many.  We did go to visit her many times (the CM discounts are wonderful) - plus she came home twice - sometimes for just 2 days.  Given everything she will say it was the best part of her life so far.  She absolutely loved it - and after she graduates with her Masters she is trying to work for Disney F/T.
> 
> If this is what your daughter wants - I say have her do it.



Thanks for sharing your dd's experience! That is so neat that she had such a great program. I'm sure that is hard watching kids call in sick when they weren't, and your dd having to work more. Do the kids get 'dinged' at all for calling in sick? I read a pp say her dd got 'points' (bad points??) for calling in sick. 

What is your dd getting her Master's in, and what does she hope to do for Disney?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

wendow said:


> Thanks for sharing your dd's experience! That is so neat that she had such a great program. I'm sure that is hard watching kids call in sick when they weren't, and your dd having to work more. Do the kids get 'dinged' at all for calling in sick? I read a pp say her dd got 'points' (bad points??) for calling in sick.
> 
> What is your dd getting her Master's in, and what does she hope to do for Disney?



Yes she loved her DCP experience.  Disney does give points for everything.  Being late, calling out whether sick or not.  If they find out that you call in sick and aren't, you can be immediately dismissed.  By daughter ended up getting 1 point total - I think.  1/2 point for coming in late twice - if it was less than 2 hours it was 1/2 point.  That was very good as many of her friends had more. I think they were able to get somewhere from 12 to 14 points in total - but I am not sure. I have to say her DCP experience has helped her get many internships after that.  It made for great conversations during interviews.  It also landed her a Disney internship in NYC for a year and she loved it.  She is going for her Masters of Business Administration with a concentration in Marketing and can't wait to work for them full time. Let us know how your daughter makes out - if she does do it now.


----------



## wendow

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Yes she loved her DCP experience.  Disney does give points for everything.  Being late, calling out whether sick or not.  If they find out that you call in sick and aren't, you can be immediately dismissed.  By daughter ended up getting 1 point total - I think.  1/2 point for coming in late twice - if it was less than 2 hours it was 1/2 point.  That was very good as many of her friends had more. I think they were able to get somewhere from 12 to 14 points in total - but I am not sure. I have to say her DCP experience has helped her get many internships after that.  It made for great conversations during interviews.  It also landed her a Disney internship in NYC for a year and she loved it.  She is going for her Masters of Business Administration with a concentration in Marketing and can't wait to work for them full time. Let us know how your daughter makes out - if she does do it now.



Wow, awesome for your dd! Sounds like she could have a great career ahead of her!

My dd has chronic lyme disease and while she is on the way to good health (been in treatment for two years), I could see that maybe she might have to call in sick occasionally so I was curious about the point system.

I'll definitely post back how it goes for her. She is the one in my profile pic in the red  I wish this board was more active. I love reading all the CP kid's experiences!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

wendow said:


> Wow, awesome for your dd! Sounds like she could have a great career ahead of her!
> 
> My dd has chronic lyme disease and while she is on the way to good health (been in treatment for two years), I could see that maybe she might have to call in sick occasionally so I was curious about the point system.
> 
> I'll definitely post back how it goes for her. She is the one in my profile pic in the red  I wish this board was more active. I love reading all the CP kid's experiences!



I am sorry about you DD but if it all works out I would have her tell her manager her situation up front. Here is a document I found online that can give you a brief understanding of the point system.  It is old and I am not sure if it has changed but it will help you understand. 

https://collinsrace1.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/img_20150506_0001.jpg

My DD had good managers and once the managers get to know your DD they will know if she is sick or not. I know there are many active Facebooks pages about this.  Once my DD gets up I will PM you with her info.  She would love to pass any DCP knowledge she has.  My DD is all Disney.


----------



## Monykalyn

wendow said:


> @goofy4tink and @HopperFan
> Thank you for your responses! You've definitely made me feel better knowing there are other 'youngsters' in the program  She is pretty responsible and mature so not worried about that at all. I think the
> 60-hour work week might be challenging (if she received that many hours) and any roommate struggles. She is living at home still and getting pre-reqs done at the community college so she isn't even having to deal with roomies yet though she says she'd really be excited about that part of the DCP. She's not a party girl at all though so I think choosing some 'like-minded' girls would be important.
> 
> I'd love to see her wait a couple years to do this but I just don't see it fitting into her grand plan. And this is something she's been wanting for 6+ years so I want to encourage her to go for it no matter how nervous I am about it!
> 
> Well, don't want to get ahead of myself though it's easy to do lol!


My DD did her first program as a sophomore in College. Her first program was fall 2017. Be aware fall term is all the parties and extended hours and holidays. She likely won't get much-if any-time off for the holidays if that is important to her. My DD deliberately chose fall because she loves that time of year! Side note-I do too! I managed to get down to the parks every month but one during both her programs LOL, but I think it helped with homesickness over the holidays. We went over Tday week and just had thanksgiving dinner on a day she had off.
Also-the biggest conflict my DD ever had with roommates was on apartment cleanliness. So many kids do NOT pick up/clean up after themselves. Yes-those dishes you used will NOT get cleaned and put away by magic! 

My DD first program was at a resort-which she was initially pretty upset about as she wanted a park pretty bad. However-because there weren't many DCP kids (she was custodial) she became very good friends with her leads and the p/t and f/t CM's. And made a new BFF who was also a fellow custodial DCP. And she had nice regular hours over the busy season-she routinely worked 45-52 hours a week, always done by midnight. DD went back for summer alumni this past summer-and this time she was attractions in DHS-a completely different experience (Hours 32-40/week). She says she actually cannot pick which experience was "better" as she really enjoyed both! She worked Muppets/Jedi but got all the swag from TSL opening too. 
Both programs she was more in tune with work mates than room mates -room mates all have differing schedules so was hard to get a group all together to do stuff with.

Good luck to your DD!


----------



## JBurke

Question - so my daughter wants to apply to the program.
She graduates college in December 2019 and wants to participate in the program that following spring (so Spring 2020).
So does apply next August? We mistakenly applied just last week when Spring 2019 opened up and she has an interview scheduled, but I am now guessing that is for the spring that is 5 months from now. If that is the case, she would have to cancel interview and withdraw application and try again next year.
I just assumed Disney booked their college program kids way in advance.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

JBurke said:


> Question - so my daughter wants to apply to the program.
> She graduates college in December 2019 and wants to participate in the program that following spring (so Spring 2020).
> So does apply next August? We mistakenly applied just last week when Spring 2019 opened up and she has an interview scheduled, but I am now guessing that is for the spring that is 5 months from now. If that is the case, she would have to cancel interview and withdraw application and try again next year.
> I just assumed Disney booked their college program kids way in advance.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



No it is for Spring 2019.  Our DD applied in August for the next spring - so 5 months in advance.  Sorry your daughter will have to withdraw.


----------



## goofy4tink

JBurke said:


> Question - so my daughter wants to apply to the program.
> She graduates college in December 2019 and wants to participate in the program that following spring (so Spring 2020).
> So does apply next August? We mistakenly applied just last week when Spring 2019 opened up and she has an interview scheduled, but I am now guessing that is for the spring that is 5 months from now. If that is the case, she would have to cancel interview and withdraw application and try again next year.
> I just assumed Disney booked their college program kids way in advance.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Something else to keep in mind..yes, Spring 2020 applications will drop next August. If your dd applies and doesn't make it in then, she can apply in January 2020 for Fall '20 program. She'll get those two shots only. My dd graduated in May '16, applied in Jan '16, got in for Fall '16. If she hadn't been accepted in Jan, she would have applied again in Aug '16, for Spring '17. They can apply up to six months  after graduation.


----------



## Brandon8013

Question--Looking for help!

We moved our daughter down to WDW for her DCP just a few weeks ago. She was on cloud 9 as it has been her dream to work for Disney since she was a little girl. She was even more excited to learn that she would be a character performer.  So far though her experience has not been great. I know she expected insane hours, but so far she has been working 60 hour weeks and 12+ hour shifts and also made a request for a few days off and was denied all of them. Furthermore, she is very tiny (which was why she was put her particular role) and is really afraid she cannot physically handle her role much longer without doing serious damage to her body.  Of course, like many kids her age, she claims "there is no one I can talk to"  (even though she hasn't event tried) and has also said you either have to have a medical condition to change jobs or get injured in your role to change jobs--also claiming that your only option with the CP is self-term. I find this all hard to believe--1. There has to be CP coordinators she can speak to in addition to an onsite office of some type. 2. I also find it hard to believe that Disney would deny her moving jobs if she says she feels she cannot physically do the work and would just send her home without moving her to another position to take advantage of the cheap labor. 

Any help or suggestions??


----------



## goofy4tink

Brandon8013 said:


> Question--Looking for help!
> 
> We moved our daughter down to WDW for her DCP just a few weeks ago. She was on cloud 9 as it has been her dream to work for Disney since she was a little girl. She was even more excited to learn that she would be a character performer.  So far though her experience has not been great. I know she expected insane hours, but so far she has been working 60 hour weeks and 12+ hour shifts and also made a request for a few days off and was denied all of them. Furthermore, she is very tiny (which was why she was put her particular role) and is really afraid she cannot physically handle her role much longer without doing serious damage to her body.  Of course, like many kids her age, she claims "there is no one I can talk to"  (even though she hasn't event tried) and has also said you either have to have a medical condition to change jobs or get injured in your role to change jobs--also claiming that your only option with the CP is self-term. I find this all hard to believe--1. There has to be CP coordinators she can speak to in addition to an onsite office of some type. 2. I also find it hard to believe that Disney would deny her moving jobs if she says she feels she cannot physically do the work and would just send her home without moving her to another position to take advantage of the cheap labor.
> 
> Any help or suggestions??


Sadly, that's exactly how it works. Unless there is a medical reason that a CP can't perform the position they were given, they will have to tough it out. And that has to be a verified medical reason, not just a kiddo saying 'My headpiece is way to heavy for me. I can't do this anymore.'  Character work isn't easy. My dd did it for two summers close to home. And yes, CPs can get outrageously long hours each week. My dd was lucky, sort of...she got around 25 hrs a week on her program. And it's very hard to get days off while on the program.
I have often said that Disney College Program is more about what Disney needs, at a particular time, in the way of cheap labor than about the great things it will do for our kids.  My dd was very  disillusioned while on her program, and she loved her area and leaders. She has found it to be a completely different animal now that she's full time!!!
I guess  she can talk to her leaders and see if they have any thoughts, but there's not much they can do. I hope it all works out for your dd.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Brandon8013 said:


> Question--Looking for help!
> 
> We moved our daughter down to WDW for her DCP just a few weeks ago. She was on cloud 9 as it has been her dream to work for Disney since she was a little girl. She was even more excited to learn that she would be a character performer.  So far though her experience has not been great. I know she expected insane hours, but so far she has been working 60 hour weeks and 12+ hour shifts and also made a request for a few days off and was denied all of them. Furthermore, she is very tiny (which was why she was put her particular role) and is really afraid she cannot physically handle her role much longer without doing serious damage to her body.  Of course, like many kids her age, she claims "there is no one I can talk to"  (even though she hasn't event tried) and has also said you either have to have a medical condition to change jobs or get injured in your role to change jobs--also claiming that your only option with the CP is self-term. I find this all hard to believe--1. There has to be CP coordinators she can speak to in addition to an onsite office of some type. 2. I also find it hard to believe that Disney would deny her moving jobs if she says she feels she cannot physically do the work and would just send her home without moving her to another position to take advantage of the cheap labor.
> 
> Any help or suggestions??



I am so sorry for your daughter.  When our daughter was on her program she worked about 50+ hours a week but she was not a character performer. She also was denied time off every time but once in 7 months she was there.  She had friends that were character performers and they often had back issues.  One of them went to a doctor.  I would have your daughter see a doctor if it gets that bad.  I also think it can't hurt to have her talk to one of her bosses.  Maybe they can change her hours.  I pray it works out for her.  Let us know.


----------



## Nikki0923

Hi everyone! I’m excited to say my DD has been accepted into the DCP and starts in Jan. She’s a junior in college and this is a dream come true for her! She will be custodial and is actually very happy and excited about that!

I plan on flying down with her to move her in (we live in NY). Not sure where she will be living yet, but just wondering what other families did with getting bedding there & other essentials? We will arrive a few days before & have a rental car. Should I just purchase what she needs there? Am I buying the same type of stuff I get for her dorm? 

TIA


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Nikki0923 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m excited to say my DD has been accepted into the DCP and starts in Jan. She’s a junior in college and this is a dream come true for her! She will be custodial and is actually very happy and excited about that!
> 
> I plan on flying down with her to move her in (we live in NY). Not sure where she will be living yet, but just wondering what other families did with getting bedding there & other essentials? We will arrive a few days before & have a rental car. Should I just purchase what she needs there? Am I buying the same type of stuff I get for her dorm?
> 
> TIA



Congrats to your daughter.  We live in NYC and when we moved our daughter in we drove - so it was easy since we purchased so many things here.  Yes we had to buy regular dorm bedding.  We also had to buy bathroom stuff for Disney - since her college dorm had a hall bathroom and she didn't have any of those items.  Maybe you can order items and have them shipped to a store in Florida - like Target, Walmart or Bed Bath and Beyond.  This way you will know they will have it when you get there. When we did some shopping in Florida the shelves were definitely picked over. Enjoy - we loved all the trips to Disney to visit our daughter!


----------



## Nikki0923

Thank you so much! Ordering ahead of time is a great suggestion! And I can’t wait for all our Disney trips next year lol


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I'm so glad I found this thread. My DD19 was accepted for spring advantage yesterday. It is super exciting, but now I am in research mode. 
It sounds like I am right to assume I should go down with her to help her move in...just like I do for college. I like the idea upthread about ordering ahead for store pick up at Walmart or target. I suppose we could also pack her bedding from her sorority house in those vacuum travel bags and bring them along (luv southwest). 
I am a tad concerned about her getting homesick, so I am going to plan to try and get down there most months, even if only for a weekend. It doesn't sound like coming home will happen much, if at all. She currently attends college about 3 hours from home, so on occasion she comes home for a weekend, school breaks, etc. It will be an adjustment for that not to be the case for such a long stretch. 

Will they be mailing a big info packet of some sort or is everything online in her account?


----------



## goofy4tink

disneymagicgirl said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. My DD19 was accepted for spring advantage yesterday. It is super exciting, but now I am in research mode.
> It sounds like I am right to assume I should go down with her to help her move in...just like I do for college. I like the idea upthread about ordering ahead for store pick up at Walmart or target. I suppose we could also pack her bedding from her sorority house in those vacuum travel bags and bring them along (luv southwest).
> I am a tad concerned about her getting homesick, so I am going to plan to try and get down there most months, even if only for a weekend. It doesn't sound like coming home will happen much, if at all. She currently attends college about 3 hours from home, so on occasion she comes home for a weekend, school breaks, etc. It will be an adjustment for that not to be the case for such a long stretch.
> 
> Will they be mailing a big info packet of some sort or is everything online in her account?


Congratulations!!!  My dd did her program from Sept '16-May '17, worked p/t at Universal after her DCP extension (had too many points to apply for permanent work at WDW). In Nov she applied and was working p/t in Feb '18, f/t in late May '18 and loves it there. She had already graduated from college when she started.
My dd seldom got homesick. She did overnight camp as a teen, worked at the camp before college. She was at college about 90 mins away, and studied abroad for 3 months. Her worst time at WDW is over the holidays. 
We had six checked bags, plus 3 carryon bags when dd moved down. We bought most of her supplies down there. Bags had clothes, accessories, stuff she knew she would want because she knew she was staying there!  We spent a fair amount of money at the Target, found everything she needed, plus bought paper goods for the apt and some food to get her started.
Be sure to tell her not to overpack!!! Most kids bring way too much. They are provided outfits for work, so they don't need a lot of regular clothing.

Here's the thing about getting homesick. They need a fair amount of time to adjust. The novelty of it all carries them through for about 2 weeks, then they start getting bummed. It takes at least a month for them to get settled into a routine. Don't be in a big rush to get down there to help your dd get through those first 5 weeks or so. If she's been away from home for college, she should be fine for DCP.

As far as a packet, they will get stuff for choosing housing and roommates down the road. She will get the final details about a week prior to arrival. Once she gets there, she will check in, and head to her apt. She will be given a set check in time...don't arrive early, you'll be sent away!!! She will have Casting at some point that day. She will take a bus with other kids. You can go shopping with her when she has a free block of time. My dd checked in at 8:40, went to the apt, started unloading, then had Casting at 9:15. She got back from there about 11. We went shopping at that point. We were able to stay in the apt while she did Casting. I believe some say that we aren't supposed to but we had no issues, and were actually  able to head off a roommate issue while dd wasn't there. She had drug testing around 1:30. When  she got back from that we headed out to buy a few final things, then said goodbye around 3:00. Didn't see her again for about 7 weeks.

The girls will bond and have house meetings that day/night. Traditions will happen on Friday or Sat, then they may start working on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

goofy4tink said:


> Congratulations!!!  My dd did her program from Sept '16-May '17, worked p/t at Universal after her DCP extension (had too many points to apply for permanent work at WDW). In Nov she applied and was working p/t in Feb '18, f/t in late May '18 and loves it there. She had already graduated from college when she started.
> My dd seldom got homesick. She did overnight camp as a teen, worked at the camp before college. She was at college about 90 mins away, and studied abroad for 3 months. Her worst time at WDW is over the holidays.
> We had six checked bags, plus 3 carryon bags when dd moved down. We bought most of her supplies down there. Bags had clothes, accessories, stuff she knew she would want because she knew she was staying there!  We spent a fair amount of money at the Target, found everything she needed, plus bought paper goods for the apt and some food to get her started.
> Be sure to tell her not to overpack!!! Most kids bring way too much. They are provided outfits for work, so they don't need a lot of regular clothing.
> 
> Here's the thing about getting homesick. They need a fair amount of time to adjust. The novelty of it all carries them through for about 2 weeks, then they start getting bummed. It takes at least a month for them to get settled into a routine. Don't be in a big rush to get down there to help your dd get through those first 5 weeks or so. If she's been away from home for college, she should be fine for DCP.
> 
> As far as a packet, they will get stuff for choosing housing and roommates down the road. She will get the final details about a week prior to arrival. Once she gets there, she will check in, and head to her apt. She will be given a set check in time...don't arrive early, you'll be sent away!!! She will have Casting at some point that day. She will take a bus with other kids. You can go shopping with her when she has a free block of time. My dd checked in at 8:40, went to the apt, started unloading, then had Casting at 9:15. She got back from there about 11. We went shopping at that point. We were able to stay in the apt while she did Casting. I believe some say that we aren't supposed to but we had no issues, and were actually  able to head off a roommate issue while dd wasn't there. She had drug testing around 1:30. When  she got back from that we headed out to buy a few final things, then said goodbye around 3:00. Didn't see her again for about 7 weeks.
> 
> The girls will bond and have house meetings that day/night. Traditions will happen on Friday or Sat, then they may start working on Sunday or Monday.



Wow, thank you! I appreciate all the info.
Her big concern right now is finding compatible room mates. She is stressed about it. I told her apps are still open so more people will be coming and surely she will find a couple girls with similar interests eventually. Fingers crossed. 
When I fly home after drop off I won’t be back for probably 4-6 weeks, so that should be a good amount of time for her to get in a routine. When she moves back to college in the fall she usually seems to miss us for several weeks and then quickly gets over it and we annoy her again. Haha! This is just different being so far and not knowing anyone. At school basically everyone from our town goes there with her so she has lots of familiar faces and she rooms with friends. Hopefully she will meet roommates online and form a bond prior to going down. 
I’m sure I will be back with questions over the next couple months. Thanks all!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Oh I thought of a question...haha!

We have a cruise/park trip in Dec and I was planning to get an AP, independent of this dcp situation.
Now I am wondering if I should wait and let her get it with the discount after her Traditions...so my first trip back to visit. I can save a nice chunk thru aaa but if I can get her to buy it at the 10% off and she can use disney gift cards that would be a better savings. Can she pay with gift cards at the place they buy tix?


----------



## Jules76126

disneymagicgirl said:


> Wow, thank you! I appreciate all the info.
> Her big concern right now is finding compatible room mates. She is stressed about it. I told her apps are still open so more people will be coming and surely she will find a couple girls with similar interests eventually. Fingers crossed.
> When I fly home after drop off I won’t be back for probably 4-6 weeks, so that should be a good amount of time for her to get in a routine. When she moves back to college in the fall she usually seems to miss us for several weeks and then quickly gets over it and we annoy her again. Haha! This is just different being so far and not knowing anyone. At school basically everyone from our town goes there with her so she has lots of familiar faces and she rooms with friends. Hopefully she will meet roommates online and form a bond prior to going down.
> I’m sure I will be back with questions over the next couple months. Thanks all!



Congrats to your DD! The CP is an amazing experience. I would tell her not to stress about the roommate situation. I did two CPs and I was not best friends with the girls either time. I lived in Vista both times and lived in a 2 bedroom (so 3 other girls). First time, I liked the girl I roomed with and we hung out occasion, but not very option. Second time, I really liked my roommate but she worked in MK really late so we didn't seem much of each other. Even if you are best friends, most of the times you can make it work. Most of my friends were from where I worked.


----------



## goofy4tink

Jules76126 said:


> Congrats to your DD! The CP is an amazing experience. I would tell her not to stress about the roommate situation. I did two CPs and I was not best friends with the girls either time. I lived in Vista both times and lived in a 2 bedroom (so 3 other girls). First time, I liked the girl I roomed with and we hung out occasion, but not very option. Second time, I really liked my roommate but she worked in MK really late so we didn't seem much of each other. Even if you are best friends, most of the times you can make it work. Most of my friends were from where I worked.



I have to agree on the whole roommate issue! My dd touched base with a bunch of other girls on a FB page. They were going to try to get an apt for the six of them. But, in the end they got split up...three ended up together in two different apts. And the girls that dd ended up with (two she knew, three she didn't) ended up not having a great roommate experience. She didn't end up being overly close to any of them.  So, it's really not a huge deal to go in cold, and let Disney give you roommates.


----------



## HopperFan

goofy4tink said:


> I have to agree on the whole roommate issue! My dd touched base with a bunch of other girls on a FB page. They were going to try to get an apt for the six of them. But, in the end they got split up...three ended up together in two different apts. And the girls that dd ended up with (two she knew, three she didn't) ended up not having a great roommate experience. She didn't end up being overly close to any of them.  So, it's really not a huge deal to go in cold, and let Disney give you roommates.



DD met her roommates online and was very excited.  They all checked in together (DD had car and drove to pick each up at their hotels) and settled in.  The other three girls worked day shifts, DD worked nightshift and then the divide began.  Nothing negative at all, she just wasn't included in any of their plans since the schedules were so different.  Even on days where they were all off they didn't think to invite her.  She ended up with a great group she worked with and they became her constants.  

Four of them stayed the next program and she moved in with one of them. They did everything together even though they now worked at all different locations.  They made the effort.  Years later still in touch with all of them, roomie she even talks to on phone often even though on opposite sides of country.   The roomies .... no contact with them.  At her second location she became friends with a couple fulltimers and is still in touch with all of them and only one DCP from there.

My point for @disneymagicgirl is to tell your DD to not get caught up in hoping for the perfect roommates and they will be your "tribe" ...  Try to find some who have the same "living values" ... cleaning, cooking, loud/quiet, partying etc so that home life can be comfortable and if they end up hanging out great but be open to making friends at work too as they may have more synced schedules etc.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

disneymagicgirl said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. My DD19 was accepted for spring advantage yesterday. It is super exciting, but now I am in research mode.
> It sounds like I am right to assume I should go down with her to help her move in...just like I do for college. I like the idea upthread about ordering ahead for store pick up at Walmart or target. I suppose we could also pack her bedding from her sorority house in those vacuum travel bags and bring them along (luv southwest).
> I am a tad concerned about her getting homesick, so I am going to plan to try and get down there most months, even if only for a weekend. It doesn't sound like coming home will happen much, if at all. She currently attends college about 3 hours from home, so on occasion she comes home for a weekend, school breaks, etc. It will be an adjustment for that not to be the case for such a long stretch.
> 
> Will they be mailing a big info packet of some sort or is everything online in her account?



Congrats to your DD.  Our DD did it in 2015 and loved it. Our DD was there for 7 months. We drove her to Florida and we went to visit twice and our other DD went to visit her once with friends and then we picked her up at the end.  So we were there a lot.  It was hard over Easter - so we went down to be with her.  She did get to come home twice but just for 2 days each.

Our DD met her roommate over FB - they had a questionnaire and it help match up the girls.  Her roommate ended up being her best friend now.  She has come to visit us many times and is like part of our family.  She didn't have great roommate experiences in college but did in Disney.  Our DD does live at college, now grad-school, but it is only an hour away so he comes home most weekends yet she did great at Disney. 

If your DD is outgoing she will meet people. If not her roommates, definitely at work.  My DD had many people to go to the parks with - since that is all she wanted to do on her days off.  

Enjoy the time in Disney - let us know when she starts.


----------



## gardenergirl

Hi everyone! 
My DD is headed to the DCP this spring. She doesn't like to drive and she would rather just take the bus to/from work. I'm concerned about this plan as they work really late at night. Does anyone know how safe it is to walk back to an apartment at 2am from the bus stop? My understanding is that some of the complexes share a bus stop, so could be a long walk that late at night. Any thoughts?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

gardenergirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> My DD is headed to the DCP this spring. She doesn't like to drive and she would rather just take the bus to/from work. I'm concerned about this plan as they work really late at night. Does anyone know how safe it is to walk back to an apartment at 2am from the bus stop? My understanding is that some of the complexes share a bus stop, so could be a long walk that late at night. Any thoughts?



Congrats to your DD.  Our DD worked at MK and worked to 4 am some mornings - that is when the park used to be open late weekly. We too were worried and our DD did not drive.  I will say she met very nice people there and some nights she got a ride home with friends that did have a car but when she didn't get a lift and had to take the bus she did feel very safe.  We told her to call us in the beginning just so we could be on the phone with her - but she was fine.  Our DD lived in Chatham and the bus stopped right there.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

Hello DD just accepted for Spring 2019.  I know she can earn tickets for guests, but can someone explain the discounted price admission they can buy?  We were thinking of not going on move in but going down a couple weeks later.  She probably will not have "earned" much by then.  Anyone have any examples of real ticket prices or hotel discounts?


----------



## gardenergirl

DisneyFansinNYC,Thanks so much for sharing this experience! This is very helpful information and makes me feel better about the situation.


----------



## goofy4tink

HopperFan said:


> DD met her roommates online and was very excited.  They all checked in together (DD had car and drove to pick each up at their hotels) and settled in.  The other three girls worked day shifts, DD worked nightshift and then the divide began.  Nothing negative at all, she just wasn't included in any of their plans since the schedules were so different.  Even on days where they were all off they didn't think to invite her.  She ended up with a great group she worked with and they became her constants.
> 
> Four of them stayed the next program and she moved in with one of them. They did everything together even though they now worked at all different locations.  They made the effort.  Years later still in touch with all of them, roomie she even talks to on phone often even though on opposite sides of country.   The roomies .... no contact with them.  At her second location she became friends with a couple fulltimers and is still in touch with all of them and only one DCP from there.
> 
> My point for @disneymagicgirl is to tell your DD to not get caught up in hoping for the perfect roommates and they will be your "tribe" ...  Try to find some who have the same "living values" ... cleaning, cooking, loud/quiet, partying etc so that home life can be comfortable and if they end up hanging out great but be open to making friends at work too as they may have more synced schedules etc.


No kidding!!! I don't think my dd is still in touch with any of her roommates from Sept 16-Jan 17!!! But she just returned from a week long trip to DisneyLand with two of the friends she met while on her program....they have become very best friends. She was there when they got engaged, she's in their wedding! Her friends have come from the workplace, not roommates. Because of social media, we hear all about the life long relationships found as roommates. Well, my dd had several in college, only one has remained a close friend and she was from senior year!!!!  Best to go in with reasonable expectations.


----------



## Jules76126

@goofy4tink totally agree. I would say most peoples close friends come from their workplace. That is where you spend the majority of your time. Most of the time, you are not in your apartment and even if you are, your roommates may work different shifts than you. I have great friends from my program who I still see - we have gone to visit each other and gone to each others weddings and I lived with none of them.


----------



## Dizneydaz

I haven’t posted here is such a long time but I have exciting news......

My DD19 got accepted to DCP and is so excited! She actually got the news in a message while we were on our way to WDW in September. It was fate! She starts January 22nd. She’s already connected with a few girls, from our area,  who are going at the same time. 

Danielle is attending a UC school currently, and is a sophomore. She made the Dean’s and Chancelor’s list last year. (So Proud)

She has auditioned for entertainment and made it to the second round. They even measured her at the end. While she is just over 5’ they measured her as 4-11 3/4”. I’m thinking that she may get a character. Now after reading the last few pages of this post, I kind of hoping she doesn’t get it. 60+ hours a week! That’s crazy!

I’m going to go back and read more of the posts but I wanted to post her the good news about her getting in. She’s a sophomore this year. 

I just booked her flight down. Love Southwest! I have her arriving the day before so I booked her a room at All Stars. (Transportation...check!) 

Regarding her car....I’ve been reading blogs and many have said they wished they had their cars. Sometimes they have to leave 2 hours before their shift to make it on time (traffic, etc.)  Being from Southern California she really relies on having her own car so I’ve been thinking, and investigating, the best way to get it there. 

First  there’s the 2 of us driving and me flying back. It will take at least 4 days to drive down. 3 nights in a motel/hotel. The cost for gas and rooms would run us about $600 (or more).  Plus we will be in a rush so we won’t get to do much except drive.  My sister recently drove her son from WDW to Vegas and it wasn’t a fun trip.  

Second thought is shipping her car there. My other sister shipped her daugher’s Car to Kansas about 7 years ago and it worked out well.  She paid $700 from S. Cal to Kansas. I have already gotten a few quotes and the best price, right now is $850.  That’s not much more than the cost of driving AND we save 4 days.  I am leaning towards shipping the car down. When my niece shipped her car to Kansas she was able to put a lot of her stuff in it. So that’s an added bonus.

I figure if I ship the car down, we’ll drive it back in May (or later if she extends)

I am on the fence about flying with her.

Here’s my question to parents who live in the West.

Did you child have their car with them in WDW? If so how did you get it there?
If you were there when they checked in, did you have a car for errands or did you rely on transportation?

For any parents:
What did your child NOT bring that they wished they had? (and needed to be purchased in Florida)
What did they bring that they should have left at home.
How well was the kitchen provided for? Did they need any more utensils, pans, etc. I’ve read a few blogs that they were short on things. If they are short will Disney provide missing items?
What did you do for them when they hit the wall and got homesick (my DD had a small spell about 2 weeks after starting at her UC even though she was only 30 minutes from home. She was still homesick)

Any tips? Any blogs or websites we should read?

I think I’m going to go ahead and book my outgoing flight just in case I go with her. I’ll use points so I can cancel with no penalty.

I’m a planner (which is why I love these boards) so any info you can give me will be appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Update. 

My DD just found out she will be a character/entertainment.  She is over the moon! We’ll have to wait to see who she’s going to be. She is just under 5 feet.  I am very excited for her!


----------



## goofy4tink

Dizneydaz said:


> Update.
> 
> My DD just found out she will be a character/entertainment.  She is over the moon! We’ll have to wait to see who she’s going to be. She is just under 5 feet.  I am very excited for her!


Congratulations! I think Sisney measures everyone about 1/4" shorter. The dr measures my dd at 5'10", Disney measures her at 5'9 3/4". She s done character work at other theme parks. She hopes to get into entertainment at some point, but is currently quite happy at PotC. She is now f/t. 
Most girls being way too much clothing with them. My dd brought a ton but she knew she wasn't coming home after her program (graduated college just prior to going down to WDW). 
Best of luck to your dd! Enjoy the time with Disney.


----------



## HopperFan

goofy4tink said:


> Congratulations! I think Sisney measures everyone about 1/4" shorter. The dr measures my dd at 5'10", Disney measures her at 5'9 3/4". She s done character work at other theme parks. She hopes to get into entertainment at some point, but is currently quite happy at PotC. She is now f/t.
> *Most girls being way too much clothing with them.* My dd brought a ton but she knew she wasn't coming home after her program (graduated college just prior to going down to WDW).
> Best of luck to your dd! Enjoy the time with Disney.



My DD took too many clothes, there just isn't the space for them and was no fun to try to store them.


----------



## The LK 4

goofy4tink said:


> Congratulations! I think Sisney measures everyone about 1/4" shorter. The dr measures my dd at 5'10", Disney measures her at 5'9 3/4". She s done character work at other theme parks. She hopes to get into entertainment at some point, but is currently quite happy at PotC. She is now f/t.
> Most girls being way too much clothing with them. My dd brought a ton but she knew she wasn't coming home after her program (graduated college just prior to going down to WDW).
> Best of luck to your dd! Enjoy the time with Disney.



My DD, Leah, is PT at POTC, and is friends with your DD!  She said she is very sweet and funny!


----------



## The LK 4

double post - oops!


----------



## Chavaleh

My daughter got accepted for the program starting in January. She's 19 and a sophomore in college and is going to be working in food services. I'm not sure why it hadn't occurred to me to check disboards for a CP section before now. Her dad and I are going to be driving her down from GA, we'd planned on a short visit for the Arts Festival anyway so it worked out well. We're all very excited for her. She's a bit on the shy side and we think it will be a good experience and hopefully give her a little more confidence.


----------



## tinkerjo

So my DS has a phone interview on Friday. He is so excited and will be devastated if he doesn’t get it. He’s a junior this year and an RA so he would be giving that up to do The program. I’m sure it would put hi. Behind on graduation but you know what, you have one chance ever to do this and he has grown up going every other year since he was a baby. I think he would have a blast. Anyone know what chance you have after getting to the phone interview part???


----------



## BuzzyWOL

tinkerjo said:


> Anyone know what chance you have after getting to the phone interview part???



Well the general acceptance rate is somewhere around 15% (based on estimations). The good news is that the initial application and web based intereview knock off around half of those applicants which helps significantly and even then there are a percentage of those who make it to phone interviews who won't end up accepting an offer anyway, I'd guess this is probably 5-10% of applicants. 

So to put the chances at a percentage, I think 40% would be a decent bet.


----------



## goofy4tink

The LK 4 said:


> My DD, Leah, is PT at POTC, and is friends with your DD!  She said she is very sweet and funny!


Awww, thanks. That's nice to hear.


----------



## flipflopmom

My dd was accepted yesterday for custodial! She was given the choice of Jan-May or April-Aug. She chose April 1- Aug 1.  She knows it will be crazy hot, but it will be better for us (and her friends ) to visit and take her, pick her up.  Excited for what lies ahead.  Let the planning begin!


----------



## tinkerjo

flipflopmom said:


> My dd was accepted yesterday for custodial! She was given the choice of Jan-May or April-Aug. She chose April 1- Aug 1.  She knows it will be crazy hot, but it will be better for us (and her friends ) to visit and take her, pick her up.  Excited for what lies ahead.  Let the planning begin!


Congratulations to your DD!!! So exciting!!! DS is waiting but he applied so late. He just had his phone interview last week so he’s afraid he might not get anything even though he said the interview went well. Hope it is magical for her!!!!!


----------



## Firepath

My DD will be headed down for DCP in January. I'm trying to book us flights and am kind of stuck on when I should return home. She'll need me to drive her around until she gets settled in and has access to the bus. We'll have the Saturday and Sunday before for shopping. Once she's checked in will she have any time to spend with me or should I plan on flying out Tuesday morning? I'm not sure if she'll need me to drive her anywhere on Tuesday or if she'll even have time for that.


----------



## goofy4tink

Firepath said:


> My DD will be headed down for DCP in January. I'm trying to book us flights and am kind of stuck on when I should return home. She'll need me to drive her around until she gets settled in and has access to the bus. We'll have the Saturday and Sunday before for shopping. Once she's checked in will she have any time to spend with me or should I plan on flying out Tuesday morning? I'm not sure if she'll need me to drive her anywhere on Tuesday or if she'll even have time for that.


My dd’s checkin day was a Tuesday, due to Monday being Labor Day. So....we arrived on Sat, played in the parks. Had a big family dinner Monday night. Got a good nights sleep. Had breakfast Tuesday morning. She had checkin around 8:40. That took about 5 mins. Drove to her apt, started unloading the car. She had Casting at 9:20, so she walked over to the bus area around 9:10. She returned around 11:30. We continued unpacking. Drive to Target to get what she needed, as well as food and paper goods. Drive back and unloaded. She had drug testing (not everyone does) at 1:30. When she returned from that, most of her roommates had shown up. She had been the first to get there. We finished stuff and said our goodbyes around 3ish. We flew home the next morning. 
The girls had house meetings to do as well as various get togethers. They drove over to Cocoa Beach on Thursday. On Sat, most had Traditions.

Once you get the apt set up (or whenever your kiddo makes it known it’s time for you to go..) you can just say goodbye (tearfully in most cases). There’s really no reason to hang around.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

goofy4tink said:


> My dd’s checkin day was a Tuesday, due to Monday being Labor Day. So....we arrived on Sat, played in the parks. Had a big family dinner Monday night. Got a good nights sleep. Had breakfast Tuesday morning. She had checkin around 8:40. That took about 5 mins. Drove to her apt, started unloading the car. She had Casting at 9:20, so she walked over to the bus area around 9:10. She returned around 11:30. We continued unpacking. Drive to Target to get what she needed, as well as food and paper goods. Drive back and unloaded. She had drug testing (not everyone does) at 1:30. When she returned from that, most of her roommates had shown up. She had been the first to get there. We finished stuff and said our goodbyes around 3ish. We flew home the next morning.
> The girls had house meetings to do as well as various get togethers. They drove over to Cocoa Beach on Thursday. On Sat, most had Traditions.
> 
> Once you get the apt set up (or whenever your kiddo makes it known it’s time for you to go..) you can just say goodbye (tearfully in most cases). There’s really no reason to hang around.



When do they find out when they have casting and drug testing?
I am trying to plan our days. I am taking DD3 along and we are making a short vacation out of it, but I want to block off the appropriate times for move in and target runs, etc.


----------



## DnA2010

goofy4tink said:


> Congratulations! I think Sisney measures everyone about 1/4" shorter. The dr measures my dd at 5'10", Disney measures her at 5'9 3/4". She s done character work at other theme parks. She hopes to get into entertainment at some point, but is currently quite happy at PotC. She is now f/t.
> Most girls being way too much clothing with them. My dd brought a ton but she knew she wasn't coming home after her program (graduated college just prior to going down to WDW).
> Best of luck to your dd! Enjoy the time with Disney.




I hope you can share with us updates as she goes along in her role! So fun!
I'm following with interest as although DD isn't old enough yet, she's interested in the program


----------



## goofy4tink

disneymagicgirl said:


> When do they find out when they have casting and drug testing?
> I am trying to plan our days. I am taking DD3 along and we are making a short vacation out of it, but I want to block off the appropriate times for move in and target runs, etc.


Casting is at some point the day of checkin. Not everyone has drug testing, but if they do it will be the same day. We moved dd in and said goodby that afternoon. I would recommend planning on time together before checkin day. Once they have checkin, the kids tend to want to hang out with their roommates.


----------



## kimmar067

....soooooo here goes MY 'dumb question':

....I haven't read through this thread, so please be patient with me.  I had wanted to know if WDW offers parents [who are accompanying their children]  a discounted room for the purpose of settling their child in, as opposed to just going for a vacay. We already booked our flight [Jan 21-Jan 23]....should I call directly? Whom should I call?  Any replies would be greatly appreciated.....TIA! (his check-in/orientation is at 8AM Jan 22, so we decided to fly down a day earlier).


----------



## kimmar067

Firepath said:


> My DD will be headed down for DCP in January. I'm trying to book us flights and am kind of stuck on when I should return home. She'll need me to drive her around until she gets settled in and has access to the bus. We'll have the Saturday and Sunday before for shopping. Once she's checked in will she have any time to spend with me or should I plan on flying out Tuesday morning? I'm not sure if she'll need me to drive her anywhere on Tuesday or if she'll even have time for that.


.....that's why I booked my return flight for late Wednesday afternoon....


----------



## kimmar067

Chavaleh said:


> My daughter got accepted for the program starting in January. She's 19 and a sophomore in college and is going to be working in food services. I'm not sure why it hadn't occurred to me to check disboards for a CP section before now. Her dad and I are going to be driving her down from GA, we'd planned on a short visit for the Arts Festival anyway so it worked out well. We're all very excited for her. She's a bit on the shy side and we think it will be a good experience and hopefully give her a little more confidence.


....perhaps she'll meet my DS.....he's going to be a lifeguard!


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....soooooo here goes MY 'dumb question':
> 
> ....I haven't read through this thread, so please be patient with me.  I had wanted to know if WDW offers parents [who are accompanying their children]  a discounted room for the purpose of settling their child in, as opposed to just going for a vacay. We already booked our flight [Jan 21-Jan 23]....should I call directly? Whom should I call?  Any replies would be greatly appreciated.....TIA! (his check-in/orientation is at 8AM Jan 22, so we decided to fly down a day earlier).


....bumping for a reply....


----------



## Traveliz

No Disney rooms are not discounted to parents or cast members to be.  Once they go trough Traditions and get their ID they can check for rooms.  Some off site hotels apparently do though.


----------



## goofy4tink

kimmar067 said:


> ....bumping for a reply....


Sorry, I've been away! Disney offers parents nothing. I've heard that the Clarion LBV offers a discount for CPs who are checking in, and their families. But you have to call the hotel directly.


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> Sorry, I've been away! Disney offers parents nothing. I've heard that the Clarion LBV offers a discount for CPs who are checking in, and their families. But you have to call the hotel directly.


...thanks...


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> Sorry, I've been away! Disney offers parents nothing. I've heard that the Clarion LBV offers a discount for CPs who are checking in, and their families. But you have to call the hotel directly.


....luckily I booked a room at ASSp last night....they offered a 20% off the room rate [that ended last night], so I got a Preferred room for $102/nite.....hopefully I'll get a room in the Surf's Up building...


----------



## kimmar067

onehotdisneymama said:


> Hello to CP parents out there.  Are you having times of going from  to   as each day goes by and your  or  near their date of check-in?


.....I am....


----------



## kimmar067

....maybe this has been answered before, but where exactly do the newbies go for their orientation? [or do they show up at their predetermined dorm?]


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....maybe this has been answered before, but where exactly do the newbies go for their orientation? [or do they show up at their predetermined dorm?]


....awaiting replies....TIA!


----------



## ejcraft

kimmar067 said:


> ....maybe this has been answered before, but where exactly do the newbies go for their orientation? [or do they show up at their predetermined dorm?]



my daughter just finished her CP, in fact I will be heading down in a few days to help drive her back up to NY, but when she checked in , back in Sept, she went straight to her dorm, then they let her know from there where she needed to be.


----------



## kimmar067

ejcraft said:


> my daughter just finished her CP, in fact I will be heading down in a few days to help drive her back up to NY, but when she checked in , back in Sept, she went straight to her dorm, then they let her know from there where she needed to be.


....when did she find out which dorm she was staying?  Or better yet, where was check-in?


----------



## goofy4tink

kimmar067 said:


> ....when did she find out which dorm she was staying?  Or better yet, where was check-in?


When my dd did her program, she got an email, or letter, letting her know what time her checkin was, and what complex she was in. About 5 mins before her appointed checkin time, we arrived at Vista Way. She went to the main bldg, checked in, got her key. Took less than 10 mins. Went to the apt, started unpacking. She had Casting about 45 mins later. It was all very easy.


----------



## Musings

kimmar067 said:


> ....when did she find out which dorm she was staying?  Or better yet, where was check-in?



Check in is always done at Vista Way, usually they let current CPs know their assigned building and apartment number about 10 days before from what I understand. It is all neat and tidy these days, people no longer wait in long lines to get an apartment. How tragic.


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> When my dd did her program, she got an email, or letter, letting her know what time her checkin was, and what complex she was in. About 5 mins before her appointed checkin time, we arrived at Vista Way. She went to the main bldg, checked in, got her key. Took less than 10 mins. Went to the apt, started unpacking. She had Casting about 45 mins later. It was all very easy.


....good to know...thanks for the quick reply...


----------



## Monykalyn

Musings said:


> Check in is always done at Vista Way, usually they let current CPs know their assigned building and apartment number about 10 days before from what I understand. It is all neat and tidy these days, people no longer wait in long lines to get an apartment. How tragic.


Actually check in changed a couple years ago, each complex now has their own check in. Makes it easier.


----------



## kimmar067

Monykalyn said:


> Actually check in changed a couple years ago, each complex now has their own check in. Makes it easier.


...that makes sense.


----------



## Shanna-like-Banana

Y'all have room for one more? Looks like I'm going the legions of parents trying to help their kids with the program. 
Forgive me that I have not read through the 150+ pages already established. 

My daughter attends a Culinary college as a professional chef, she is required to do 2 seperate interships, 2 years apart each. 
My daughter is wanting to attend the CP _next_ spring and work all through the summer, in the culinary field. One of the considering factors she picked her school is that we were told several times that they have an established relationship with Disney and Disney directly recruits chefs from her school.


Now her school is urging the students to look ahead to applications for the interships, she has yet to find just the right person at her school who actually knows the magical person to speak with. 
We specificall spoke with the admission office, several faculty advisors, instructors chefs who said their students are recruited and are not not swept up in the mass applications for the CP, but we haven't gotten very far, yet. We saw walls of framed photographs of JWU students interning at Disney. 


She wants to apply, but is already concered about being placed in a quick service, burgers/fries/chicken fingers situation when she wants to be working as a professional chef. Overthinking already, I explained to her many young professionals work interships they are not in love with, to help gain experience, and resume value, but I can also value her not wanting to "waste time" on an intership that isn't going to teach values of her career. 

Another thing that we're finding fickle is that the CP has set start-end dates per "season" well, naturally those do not line up with her school TRI-mesters, so she would need to ask for special exemptions to leave in the middle of the 2nd tri-mester, but none of this is computing, if her Disney recruits from her school, there would have to be some sort of agreement already in place. 

so many questions.....


----------



## Shanna-like-Banana

Aside from the College program, does anyone have experience with the seperate CULINARY program?


----------



## Musings

The college program has start dates that work with school on  a trimester schedule. She would need to reach out to them but it is possible to have arrival dates changed to meet a trimeter schedule.


----------



## kimmar067

....don't know if this has been asked before, but are all the dorms/apartments on property?

[....we leave tomorrow morning!]


----------



## Dizneydaz

I’ve been off the boards for awhile and just found this post. I have some reading to do!

MyDD19, and I, are leaving tomorrow for her to start DCP on Tuesday, the 22nd. She is super excited, naturally. I’m so happy for her as she tried out, and got entertainment. She’ll be a character. She’s just under 5 feet so she’s on the Mickey group. I can’t wait to find out who she’s going to be friends with.

We have been planning on her doing DCP for years now. Now her dream has come true. 

She got Chatham and hopefully will get the 3 girls she has already paired up with. We will find out on Tuesday. She has her Traditions on Saturday which is a bummer since she can’t go into the parks until she does Traditions. 

She found out in Sept (while we were on the way to WDW!) but it’s now really sinking in....Yesterday her car left to join her in Florida and I just checked in on Southwest.  I think I’ll start a trip report. If I do I will post the link here.


----------



## kimmar067

Dizneydaz said:


> ...MyDD19, and I, are leaving tomorrow for her to start DCP on Tuesday, the 22nd. She is super excited, naturally. I’m so happy for her as she tried out, and got entertainment. She’ll be a character. She’s just under 5 feet so she’s on the Mickey group....she got Chatham and hopefully will get the 3 girls she has already paired up with. We will find out on Tuesday. She has her Traditions on Saturday which is a bummer since she can’t go into the parks until she does Traditions....She found out in Sept (while we were on the way to WDW!) but it’s now really sinking in....Yesterday her car left to join her in Florida and I just checked in on Southwest.  I think I’ll start a trip report. If I do I will post the link here.


...we are flying tomorrow [7AM flight] and my DS too, is starting on Tuesday...

Good luck to your DD!


----------



## wendow

My dd applied (again) yesterday. She did not get accepted for her spring 2019 application. Trying again for the fall advantage! I feel like we just got off this roller coaster of waiting to see if she gets in and here we are again!!

Congrats to all the CP's heading down soon! If any of you do trip reports or your kiddo does a blog, my dd & I would love to read so post the links!


----------



## jdd

I'm new to this thread - my niece just applied for the Fall program.  She is anxiously awaiting an answer, as she applied the minute the apps were available on Tuesday.  Thanks for sharing any past experiences!  And has anyone already been accepted for the Fall?


----------



## goofy4tink

jdd said:


> I'm new to this thread - my niece just applied for the Fall program.  She is anxiously awaiting an answer, as she applied the minute the apps were available on Tuesday.  Thanks for sharing any past experiences!  And has anyone already been accepted for the Fall?


It's really too soon. I'm sure there will be some that hear within a few weeks but I doubt anyone is going to hear just a few days after apps dropped!!. And it can take a long time to hear. My dd applied the day apps dropped in '16. She was invited to do the WBI within an hour of applying. Then, she was invited to set up her phone interview right after the WBI!! She did the phone interview the following week. Then, she waited about a month or so to hear. Some had to wait right up to the last day apps were accepted!!!


----------



## kimmar067

Dizneydaz said:


> *She got Chatham and hopefully will get the 3 girls she has already paired up with*. We will find out on Tuesday. She has her Traditions on Saturday which is a bummer since she can’t go into the parks until she does Traditions...


....my DS is there too...they are in  a 4BR, with 8 guys altogether....Bldg 27, on the other side of those tents.


----------



## kimmar067

....my DS has Traditions Saturday too....


----------



## jdd

goofy4tink said:


> It's really too soon. I'm sure there will be some that hear within a few weeks but I doubt anyone is going to hear just a few days after apps dropped!!. And it can take a long time to hear. My dd applied the day apps dropped in '16. She was invited to do the WBI within an hour of applying. Then, she was invited to set up her phone interview right after the WBI!! She did the phone interview the following week. Then, she waited about a month or so to hear. Some had to wait right up to the last day apps were accepted!!!



I'm sorry, I didn't word my question well - I meant has anyone moved on to the next phase yet.  Sounds like your daughter heard back right away (the invite to the WBI), and that's what my niece was hoping for.  The waiting is tough, but we're all hoping she hears something about the interview soon.  Congrats to your daughter!!


----------



## wendow

jdd said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't word my question well - I meant has anyone moved on to the next phase yet.  Sounds like your daughter heard back right away (the invite to the WBI), and that's what my niece was hoping for.  The waiting is tough, but we're all hoping she hears something about the interview soon.  Congrats to your daughter!!


Some kids do really move fast through the process. My dd applied this past Tuesday as well (her second time applying). She’s still sitting ‘in submission’. A lot of kids posted on FB they applied on tues, got their wbi right after and scheduled phone interviews for Thursday. Then a recruiter tweeted they had filled all the interview spots and it could be a couple weeks until more were scheduled. Then kids who applied on Wednesday started posting they were getting wbi’s and phone interviews. So some are moving and others are still sitting. Unfortunately there is nothing to do but wait.


----------



## jdd

wendow said:


> Some kids do really move fast through the process. My dd applied this past Tuesday as well (her second time applying). She’s still sitting ‘in submission’. A lot of kids posted on FB they applied on tues, got their wbi right after and scheduled phone interviews for Thursday. Then a recruiter tweeted they had filled all the interview spots and it could be a couple weeks until more were scheduled. Then kids who applied on Wednesday started posting they were getting wbi’s and phone interviews. So some are moving and others are still sitting. Unfortunately there is nothing to do but wait.


Thanks so much for your reply!  I'm guessing they'll let her know if she doesn't make it to a WBI, right?  Right now, it's just slow torture for her   Best of luck to your daughter - hope she gets good news soon


----------



## goofy4tink

jdd said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!  I'm guessing they'll let her know if she doesn't make it to a WBI, right?  Right now, it's just slow torture for her   Best of luck to your daughter - hope she gets good news soon


Has she said what it says on her dashboard? She could be 'in submission' which means she's still in the running, or NLIC, no longer in consideration.
Here's how I think the system works...you submit your application online. The computer system looks for specific things within that application. If it sees a certain number of those words/phrases, then it moves you on to the WBI. If it sees a lesser number that is still 'acceptable' you go 'into submission' aka the waiting game. If it doesn't see what it's looking for, you go right to NLIC. When you do the WBI, the same thing happens. If you have enough of those words/phrases in the WBI, you are invited to a phone interview...after that interview, you can hear within a week, or you can sit, in submission, for a month or longer. You could get a NLIC after your WBI. Or you can go into submission at that point.Basically, as long as you are seeing in submission, you're good so far. Disney goes to that pool of applicants that are 'in submission' as they need them.  I'm still not sure how my dd made it to the phone interview phase so quickly....yes, she is a true Disney kid, but that doesn't make you a shoe in. Once she had her phone interview, she sat and waited, while others were chosen. Now, perhaps it was the area that she had expressed an interest in. Maybe Disney was finding good fits among the candidates for other positions, so they got accepted first. Who knows. All I know is that the waiting is hard!!! Really hard.


----------



## jdd

goofy4tink, that is great information, thank you!  As far as I know, it just says "Application received".  But I'm texting my sister now to find out for sure.  I know she was aware of the need for certain words/phrases (she really wants this, and did a lot of research!), but I don't know much more than that.  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for her!  The good news is that she's only a freshman (fall being the beginning of her sophomore year), so if it doesn't work out now, she still has lots of chances.  Good luck to everyone out there waiting to hear!


----------



## wendow

jdd said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!  I'm guessing they'll let her know if she doesn't make it to a WBI, right?  Right now, it's just slow torture for her   Best of luck to your daughter - hope she gets good news soon


They will let her know if she changes status. Her next step will either be the WBI or NLIC (no longer in consideration). 

My dd applied for spring 2019 on the day the apps opened last August. She sat for a month before getting the NLIC message. She never even got to the WBI. She had just graduated high school. Had tons of volunteer and babysitting experience but no paid work experience. We felt maybe that was why she never progressed?? So, we decided she should get a 'real' job. My dh listens to Lee Cockerell's podcast. He was a former VP for MK. He talks about how closely aligned Disney's employee training model is to Chick Fil A's and how similar the key values are between the companies. So, dd got a job at CFA. Been working there since last Sept. We watched hours and hours of youtubes of people talking about how to apply, which keywords to emphasize, which roles to choose as high interest (some say this matters, others don't think it does), etc. So, dd did that on her app. She's a Disney kid through and through. She has been dreaming of this since she was 12. It's hard to know why she hasn't been selected by the 'filter' yet.

My dd is going into nursing and once she begins the program, she cannot stop it. This semester she is actually taking the last class she needs for the program (and some others that aren't even required) so she really needs to get in for the fall. She needs to start the program. Some kids have 4-5 times they can try for this but she is more limited since her program is so strict. I've read Disney takes more college seniors now into the college program, than they used to, because so many of those kids are nearing graduation. I think their 'thinking' is the younger applicants have lots more time to try but not every kid does! 

Having said that, we do see plenty of younger applicants get in too so there is hope as long as they haven't gotten the NLIC message! Good luck to your niece!


----------



## Monykalyn

FWIW my DD’s experience: first program fall of 2017, would be a sophomore in fall (technically 2nd year of college although credit hours was actually close right to junior level); no work experience but had volunteer experience. Applied day apps dropped and went immediately to WBI and phone interview invite immediately after that. Heard she was accepted in first wave that February (and we immediately planned for a thanksgiving trip lol). Put high interest in custodial and merchandising, low in attractions and food service. Got custodial at CBR (which she loved).
2nd program was for Summer Alumni 2018: applied day apps dropped, waited a bit (less than week I think) for WBI, and another gap before PI invite. Then was in a later acceptance wave. This time she got attractions at DHS- which she also loved. This time she’d put his interest in attractions and merch, and moderate everywhere else I think. And she was not on,y alumni, but had other work experience, yet she waited on each phase longer than first program. Not sure if waiting longer was due to alumni program (maybe less spots, and trying to fill what the spring and fall advantage weren’t taking? Or the areas she wanted?) she was also really torn if she was going to accept SA program as she wanted a park spot. Luckily she took the chance and got a park- the summer TSL opened too!
She’s planning on applying for third program -for this summer again. But she’s said she’s going to be much pickier in expressing role interest so that may slim her chances quite a bit.
DDs good friend who was same fall program applied for 2nd fall program last year, didn’t get it. Applied for spring (current program) and got it. Exact same roles applied for, and the friend had zero points or other negative remarks on record, so who knows how stuff decided?!
Good luck to the kids waiting to hear!


----------



## kimmar067

....sooooooo, today is my DSs first 'official' work day..he's in rec at the Yacht Club...


----------



## kimmar067

....would anyone mind if I posted a couple of apartment shots?


----------



## wendow

kimmar067 said:


> ....would anyone mind if I posted a couple of apartment shots?


I don’t mind at all! My dd & I enjoy reading about and seeing what the current DCP’ers are experiencing


----------



## wendow

kimmar067 said:


> ....sooooooo, today is my DSs first 'official' work day..he's in rec at the Yacht Club...


what a great placement! What will he be doing most of the time? What was his prior work experience?


----------



## kimmar067

wendow said:


> what a great placement! What will he be doing most of the time? What was his prior work experience?


....he originally was supposed to be a lifeguard there - passed the test, but failed the eye test [said "F" but it was a "P"]...he can retake it in 3 weeks.  He ran the gym at his college....he also has certification (lifeguard) and CPR/First Aid cert.


----------



## kimmar067

wendow said:


> I don’t mind at all! My dd & I enjoy reading about and seeing what the current DCP’ers are experiencing




....he's in Chatham, in a 4 BR apartment with 7 other guys...


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

This is where they get the shuttles to/ from the resorts/parks:


----------



## kimmar067

They have a front door [on the right]







...and a back one too....


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## wendow

That’s a really pretty complex! I’m not sure what I expected it to look like but I wasn’t thinking it would be that nice. How big is their 4 br ? That is a lot of guys to share with. Do they have two fridges for an apartment that big?

The grounds are so well kept. Very Disney feeling with the signage!


----------



## jmlaw

kimmar067 said:


> ....would anyone mind if I posted a couple of apartment shots?



Thank you for posting these photos! My DS left today, (he checks in tomorrow morning and had to leave a day early to beat the snowstorm heading our way) and it did my heart good to see photos of where he will be living. I miss him like crazy already, but know he's going to have the time of his life!


----------



## goofy4tink

wendow said:


> what a great placement! What will he be doing most of the time? What was his prior work experience?


As far as prior work experience goes, I don't think it really matters. It's more a case of what Disney needs, and matching people to those jobs. My dd worked two summers at a camp (that she had gone to for 5 years!), then when she was in college, she worked at our area Six Flags, in fur. She hung out with Scooby Doo, Sylvester the Cat, Foghorn Leghorn, and Grannie. She was also part of the elite improve troupe that roamed the park, interacting with guests. She could easily have gone into fur at WDW, but didn't get placed there. She did make it to the end of an entertainment audition. She's tall so characters in her height range aren't all that plentiful. She has been pretty happy at all her placements and is currently working her favorite so far!!


----------



## kimmar067

wendow said:


> That’s a really pretty complex! I’m not sure what I expected it to look like but I wasn’t thinking it would be that nice. How big is their 4 br ? That is a lot of guys to share with. Do they have two fridges for an apartment that big?
> 
> The grounds are so well kept. Very Disney feeling with the signage!


....I wasn't sure what to expect either - certainly not that.  I feel at ease knowing that they are gated communities, so they'll be somewhat safer. Each of the four bedrooms are shared by 2 guys, and yes, there ARE 2 full-size refrigerators in the apt.


----------



## kimmar067

....it seems like a lot of people in one apartment, but it is quite roomy.  Also, the plus side of that is that what he thought he'd be paying per month actually is going to be less, since it is split 8 ways.


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....sooooooo, today is my DSs first 'official' work day..he's in rec at the Yacht Club...


....I texted him last night to ask about his "costume"/"uniform". He replied that he was wearing 'regular clothes'; I was a bit taken aback.  I would have thought that they would have outfitted him right away.  Is this the norm?


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....I texted him last night to ask about his "costume"/"uniform". He replied that he was wearing 'regular clothes'; I was a bit taken aback.  I would have thought that they would have outfitted him right away.  *Is this the norm?*


....as of yesterday, he's wearing blue shorts with a white polo/"sailor" [kind of nautical looking] type shirt....


----------



## goofy4tink

kimmar067 said:


> ....as of yesterday, he's wearing blue shorts with a white polo/"sailor" [kind of nautical looking] type shirt....


pretty appropriate for YC!!


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> pretty appropriate for YC!!


...yes indeed....


----------



## lowepg

kimmar067 said:


> ....would anyone mind if I posted a couple of apartment shots?



Please Do! My daughter is anxious to apply and was wondering about the apartments!


----------



## bstafford

glencoe said:


> update to my previous questions and to fill in gaps others might be questioning (things I wondered myself!):
> 
> My DS 22 was accepted into the Fall advantage program (June 4-Jan 3, 2018).  He just finished his sophomore year in college (he spent two years playing jr hockey in canada so his college start was delayed).
> 
> He met roommates on facebook, and one was a CP return so he arranged everything which was very convenient.  They got a 4 person (two bedroom) apartment in Vista Way (over 21 area).  Vista Way is not the newest of residence offered, but most have been redone.  Nicer than his college dorm room!  The facility has a guard at the gate, pool, gym, tennis courts, laundry and a computer center. It is not the most expensive of apartments but seemed nice and simple.
> 
> I drove down with him, we arrived a couple days early, enjoyed the parks and I helped him move in.  I was the only parent who was there of his roommates (he was fine with it, appreciated the help up three floors of steps with all of his junk).
> 
> He was given a move in time. Once we moved him in we went and picked up food and some kitchen items needed (he then went later with roommates and got shared room essentials and stuff).  I said goodbye, went to hang at my resort until ME picked me up for the plane ride home.
> 
> Since then: he loves his job...Blizzard Beach.  Two roommates left(self termed): one got a job offer back home he was waiting for, the other decided the hours (he was merchandise in one of the parks) were too crazy, he was unhappy, he literally left in one day.  Now two new roommates will be moving in next week (regular fall program attendees) He is hoping they are going to fit in ok.....
> 
> The hotel discounts have been a huge bonus for us and family.  He saved my nephew approx. $2,000 on his honeymoon!  We are going to Disney alot this year which is a bonus for us! Park tickets come in slow, they need to work a certain amount of hours to earn single day/park hopper tickets.  I think 150 hours for 3 tickets?  They get a list of restaurants that have discounts up to 40%, but some are only breakfast or lunch or all meals, they need to keep track of that.  It was really great when we visited him last.  As a CM they get alot of other discounts, again they need to keep track of that.
> 
> He now wants to extend his time!  I have read that some students wait until graduation to do the disney program...I sort of recommend that.  My son is now looking at schools in florida, or going to an audition for Disneyland Tokyo and is all about Disney (more than he was before which is hard to believe).  The funny thing is, his major is nursing.
> So at this point I can say it has been a very positive experience for him.  We also have been enjoying it, however it is sending him in a different path than we expected.  He was an independent and responsible kid who had lived on his own for two years in a different country, so that was something he did not need to learn, however I would think it is a great learning experience for a kid out on their own for the first time.
> 
> If you have any other questions as a parent, fire away....I had so many as well.


----------



## bstafford

Could you tell me a little more about the hotel discounts? Does your DS need to stay with you? Does it apply to all hotels? If so, which ones? My son was just accepted this week, and due to my job, we need to make early plans to visit. I'm hoping we can reserve a hotel soon and then end up using a discount.


----------



## goofy4tink

bstafford said:


> Could you tell me a little more about the hotel discounts? Does your DS need to stay with you? Does it apply to all hotels? If so, which ones? My son was just accepted this week, and due to my job, we need to make early plans to visit. I'm hoping we can reserve a hotel soon and then end up using a discount.


Once your kiddo is done with Traditions and is considered a CP, they will be able to access the Hub. This is an online resource for Disney CMs. It has all the info they’ll need. There is an area there that they can go into that will allow them to see what WDW resorts are available to book for the days you need, and the discount available. This changes daily. And all resorts are not always available at a discount. 
There are different discounts...the biggest discount is if your child stays with you. 
The best thing to do is to book a room now, for the dates you want. Then, once your child can access the Hub, they can see what’s available for discounts. If there is a discount at a resort you like, it can be booked and you can cancel the original one you booked. 
The thing to be aware of is this....don’t count on spending a lot of time with your CP when you’re here. They are scheduled for a lot of hours. And Disney really doesn’t care if family is visiting and wants to hang out with their child!!


----------



## kimmar067

....my DS informed me that he was given a grape soda award last week....I'm guessing that is a GOOD thing...


----------



## Chavaleh

My kid is having a rough time, roommate issues, unkind non-CP co-workers and very little downtime. She's just miserable and wants to come home. It may feel like an eternity to a 20 year old but there's only a couple of months left and sometimes you have to tough it out in life, still sucks to know your kiddo is having a bad experience with something she was really looking forward to.


----------



## kimmar067

Chavaleh said:


> My kid is having a rough time, roommate issues, unkind non-CP co-workers and very little downtime. She's just miserable and wants to come home. It may feel like an eternity to a 20 year old but there's only a couple of months left and sometimes you have to tough it out in life, still sucks to know your kiddo is having a bad experience with something she was really looking forward to.


....oh my....that's too bad....<<hugs>>to your DD....my DS is experiencing just the opposite....I don't think he's coming back!


----------



## Chavaleh

kimmar067 said:


> ....oh my....that's too bad....<<hugs>>to your DD....my DS is experiencing just the opposite....I don't think he's coming back!



Fortunately that seems to be more common than not. I'm glad he's having a blast.


----------



## kimmar067

Chavaleh said:


> Fortunately that seems to be more common than not. I'm glad he's having a blast.


....if you don't mind me asking, where is she working? Park or resort?


----------



## Chavaleh

kimmar067 said:


> ....if you don't mind me asking, where is she working? Park or resort?



She's working in the kitchen of an MK counter service.


----------



## kimmar067

....that's a tough one, I imagine - is she studying the culinary arts?


----------



## goofy4tink

Sadly, there are a lot of CPs that have these issues. I had thought that my dd's program was basically a good one. But, come to find out, she had her issues on the job. She had major roommate issues, that we knew about. And yes, there are two sides to every story. I'm sure she wasn't 'blameless'!  But she had leaders that yelled at her, made her cry. She dreaded going to work many times. I only heard about these instances when I was asking her about someone else's program experiences. She is now a ft CM. Here's one of the issues the ft/pt CMs have, and it's not the CP's fault.....Disney prefers to overuse the CPs. They don't have to worry about benefits for them. They generally get more hours than CMs. Many pt CMs have tried to pick up shifts, since they get so few hours. But it's near impossible nowadays. My dd sometimes gets only 30 hrs! And she's ft!!! Hard to make ends meet on those hours!!!  Again, this in no fault of the CPs...Disney is completely to blame. So you have overworked and exhausted CPs, working alongside ft CMs, who's hours are getting cut back. Can you see the issues? Stupid Disney allows this to happen.
My dd's best friends are those she met on the job!!!  She loves her job now, and is enjoying working with most of the CPs there. She tries to remember what it was like to be a CP! Even now, living with 3 other girls for the past year, she is having roommie issues!!!! And she knew these girls before moving in!!!


----------



## Margie Rose

Hi, I'm new here.  My daughter was just accepted into the Academic Exchange Program at Disney and will be a Character Attendant.  She will head to Gainesville Florida in late Junel, spending some time at the University of Florida before the group moves to WDW.  Her program finishes just before Christmas.  We are Canadian, and want to visit her (well, as much as her schedule will allow) while she is there.  As we have done Disney many times, and I have an ankle that is being challenging, we are unlikely to spend much, if any, time in the parks.  Suggestions for a resort that might fit the bill for a poolside vacation?  I know our daughter can't access discounts until after Traditions, but I may just make a reservation now anyways.  Love to hear any advice you can offer!


----------



## goofy4tink

Margie Rose said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  My daughter was just accepted into the Academic Exchange Program at Disney and will be a Character Attendant.  She will head to Gainesville Florida in late Junel, spending some time at the University of Florida before the group moves to WDW.  Her program finishes just before Christmas.  We are Canadian, and want to visit her (well, as much as her schedule will allow) while she is there.  As we have done Disney many times, and I have an ankle that is being challenging, we are unlikely to spend much, if any, time in the parks.  Suggestions for a resort that might fit the bill for a poolside vacation?  I know our daughter can't access discounts until after Traditions, but I may just make a reservation now anyways.  Love to hear any advice you can offer!


Congratulations to you and your dd.  What kind of resort are you looking for? What level? I really like Port Orleans Riverside. There is one main pool, plus about 5 or 6 others spread out throughout the resort. There is a nice food court as well as a table service restaurant. It's a moderate resort so right in the middle cost wise.
If you prefer a value resort, I would suggest Pop. The rooms have been redone and it's a fun resort.
Wilderness Lodge is a beautiful resort, as is Animal Kingdom Resort...they are in between the moderate resorts and deluxe resorts, cost wise. Love them both.


----------



## Margie Rose

goofy4tink said:


> Congratulations to you and your dd.  What kind of resort are you looking for? What level? I really like Port Orleans Riverside. There is one main pool, plus about 5 or 6 others spread out throughout the resort. There is a nice food court as well as a table service restaurant. It's a moderate resort so right in the middle cost wise.
> If you prefer a value resort, I would suggest Pop. The rooms have been redone and it's a fun resort.
> Wilderness Lodge is a beautiful resort, as is Animal Kingdom Resort...they are in between the moderate resorts and deluxe resorts, cost wise. Love them both.



I'm not really too worried about price level at this point.  I have stayed at POR twice, and I do love it.  I've also stayed at AKL, and equally loved it, but for different reasons.  I was just wondering about others' opinions regarding quiet choices.  Thanks so much!


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> Sadly, there are a lot of CPs that have these issues. I had thought that my dd's program was basically a good one. But, come to find out, she had her issues on the job. She had major roommate issues, that we knew about. And yes, there are two sides to every story. I'm sure she wasn't 'blameless'!  But she had leaders that yelled at her, made her cry. She dreaded going to work many times. I only heard about these instances when I was asking her about someone else's program experiences. She is now a ft CM. Here's one of the issues the ft/pt CMs have, and it's not the CP's fault.....Disney prefers to overuse the CPs. They don't have to worry about benefits for them. They generally get more hours than CMs. Many pt CMs have tried to pick up shifts, since they get so few hours. But it's near impossible nowadays. My dd sometimes gets only 30 hrs! And she's ft!!! Hard to make ends meet on those hours!!!  Again, this in no fault of the CPs...Disney is completely to blame. So you have overworked and exhausted CPs, working alongside ft CMs, who's hours are getting cut back. Can you see the issues? Stupid Disney allows this to happen.
> My dd's best friends are those she met on the job!!!  She loves her job now, and is enjoying working with most of the CPs there. She tries to remember what it was like to be a CP! Even now, living with 3 other girls for the past year, she is having roommie issues!!!! And she knew these girls before moving in!!!


.....do you think that more females have a tougher time than males?


----------



## goofy4tink

kimmar067 said:


> .....do you think that more females have a tougher time than males?


I think that just the female nature makes it a bit harder for girls. I think that for guys, it's an issue if they are really introverted. But I don't think they have the same inherent issues that girls have when living together. For some reason, girls can just be plain nasty and mean. They don't need much reason for it. It's almost as if they can sense the more introverted, slightly different girls and then go after them.  I will say that my dd is a wonderful person, but she can be a bit 'different', always has been. And I realize that can be off-putting to others.  She is also very introverted, so that adds to the problem. I just think girls will eat other girls alive, for very little reason. Don't get me wrong, there are mostly wonderful young women out there. All it takes are a few bad apples to make it miserable for others. Guys, for some reason, don't have these issues.


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> .....  I will say that my dd is a wonderful person, but she can be a bit 'different', always has been. And I realize that can be off-putting to others.....


....sounds like me....I LOVE HER ALREADY!


----------



## billybobblockhead

I can speak about my DDs experience as a CP from June (2018) to January (2019).  She was in Patterson court and there were 6 of them in the room.  The first couple of months were a natural feeling out process as they got to know each other, but once they got through that, it seemed to go well.  I remember a particular facetime conversation that we were having with our daughter and her roommate (the girl she shared a room with) was talking and our DD was laughing at her, then when the conversation stopped, she gave us an incredible eye roll and whispered to us "she's so loud."  When I say incredible eye roll, I mean an absolute top shelf eye roll that only a 21 year old can give.  From about that time, though, all 6 of them became great friends.  They had their text group during the CP program that they used to keep in contact if anyone needed a ride or was running late, and now it's called the ex-roommates text group that has stayed highly active.  Now, this is not to say that they didn't have their moments.  They did for sure, but they all talked about it, got over it, apologies were made and they went on with their lives.  Her roommate actually extended her stay and got an apartment on her own after the program ended in January of this year.  My daughter has visited her a couple of times this year.  Our daughter wanted to stay, but that was a non starter with my wife and me as she graduates on Mothers Day and we made her come back for that.  Working at Disney then not graduating with only a semester left was an absolute NO WAY for us, especially when we were footing the majority of the college bill.  

Now, yesterday, at very long last, she got offered a year long internship at Disney.  Like I said earlier, she'll graduate on Mother's Day, hang around home for a couple of weeks, then head down to Disney where she starts on June 15th.  And, she's already got a place to live.  She's going to live with her original roommate.


----------



## kimmar067

billybobblockhead said:


> I can speak about my DDs experience as a CP from June (2018) to January (2019).  She was in Patterson court and there were 6 of them in the room.  The first couple of months were a natural feeling out process as they got to know each other, but once they got through that, it seemed to go well.  I remember a particular facetime conversation that we were having with our daughter and her roommate (the girl she shared a room with) was talking and our DD was laughing at her, then when the conversation stopped, she gave us an incredible eye roll and whispered to us "she's so loud."  When I say incredible eye roll, I mean an absolute top shelf eye roll that only a 21 year old can give.  From about that time, though, all 6 of them became great friends.  They had their text group during the CP program that they used to keep in contact if anyone needed a ride or was running late, and now it's called the ex-roommates text group that has stayed highly active.  Now, this is not to say that they didn't have their moments.  They did for sure, but they all talked about it, got over it, apologies were made and they went on with their lives.  Her roommate actually extended her stay and got an apartment on her own after the program ended in January of this year.  My daughter has visited her a couple of times this year.  Our daughter wanted to stay, but that was a non starter with my wife and me as she graduates on Mothers Day and we made her come back for that.  Working at Disney then not graduating with only a semester left was an absolute NO WAY for us, especially when we were footing the majority of the college bill.
> 
> Now, yesterday, at very long last, she got offered a year long internship at Disney.  Like I said earlier, she'll graduate on Mother's Day, hang around home for a couple of weeks, then head down to Disney where she starts on June 15th.  And, she's already got a place to live.  She's going to live with her original roommate.


..._*sniff* *sniff*_ ....I just LOVE a happy ending!


----------



## kimmar067

...and CONGRATS to your DD for getting accepted to the Internship program!


----------



## Chavaleh

kimmar067 said:


> ....that's a tough one, I imagine - is she studying the culinary arts?



Totally missed this. No, she's a graphic design major. I think there are multiple factors at play... this is her first actual job so the reality of just being on your feet that much and the labor involved is a thing she's had to adjust to. Also her roommates come from the same place and though they didn't know one another prior to the program they both speak a language she does not to one another so she's kind of felt excluded from the get go. She's made some friends but they are in different positions and on very different schedules so she rarely gets to spend time with them. Hopefully she'll be able to view her experience more positively once she's out of it.


----------



## chilly2336

Our son just accepted Attractions position for next Spring and he is beyond excited.  After reading through posts made on this thread over the past 12 or so months here is what I have gathered regarding questions we currently have:

He shouldn't stress about roommate situation
Arrive at least a day before checkin
Don't bring too many clothes as he really won't need many
Apartments seem to be furnished with most everything a college kid would need
Some bring cars some don't but seems to work ok either way
Don't plan on seeing him much after checkin 

Couple of questions I have at this point....  Our daughter is going down later next spring with her school marching band. What type of discount (if any) is offered to him for family member park tickets?  Will he have enough service time (or whatever is required) in April to qualify for some type of family discount?

Any other basic info we need that I have not asked would be welcome so I don't have to scroll through 160 pages in this thread (and most may be outdated anyway).

Thank you!!!


----------



## kimmar067

chilly2336 said:


> Our son just accepted Attractions position for next Spring and he is beyond excited.  After reading through posts made on this thread over the past 12 or so months here is what I have gathered regarding questions we currently have:
> 
> He shouldn't stress about roommate situation
> Arrive at least a day before checkin
> Don't bring too many clothes as he really won't need many
> Apartments seem to be furnished with most everything a college kid would need
> Some bring cars some don't but seems to work ok either way
> Don't plan on seeing him much after checkin
> 
> Couple of questions I have at this point....  Our daughter is going down later next spring with her school marching band. What type of discount (if any) is offered to him for family member park tickets?  Will he have enough service time (or whatever is required) in April to qualify for some type of family discount?
> 
> Any other basic info we need that I have not asked would be welcome so I don't have to scroll through 160 pages in this thread (and most may be outdated anyway).
> 
> Thank you!!!


...because the room and restaurant discounts are so good, there isn't much of a ticket discount (I thought it was around 5%)....however, they earn Maingating privileges....they must complete Traditions before any kind of perks go into effect.


----------



## chilly2336

Thank you!  Unfortunately I have to ask....what are Maingating privileges?


----------



## kimmar067

...anyone who's DCP get free entry any day, any time.  However, after a certain period of time is accumulated, they can get up to 4 guests into a park for 1 day for free....it's called 'maingating'.


----------



## Margie Rose

chilly2336 said:


> Our son just accepted Attractions position for next Spring and he is beyond excited.  After reading through posts made on this thread over the past 12 or so months here is what I have gathered regarding questions we currently have:
> 
> He shouldn't stress about roommate situation
> Arrive at least a day before checkin
> Don't bring too many clothes as he really won't need many
> Apartments seem to be furnished with most everything a college kid would need
> Some bring cars some don't but seems to work ok either way
> Don't plan on seeing him much after checkin
> 
> Couple of questions I have at this point....  Our daughter is going down later next spring with her school marching band. What type of discount (if any) is offered to him for family member park tickets?  Will he have enough service time (or whatever is required) in April to qualify for some type of family discount?
> 
> Any other basic info we need that I have not asked would be welcome so I don't have to scroll through 160 pages in this thread (and most may be outdated anyway).
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi!  Congratulations to your son on his acceptance!  My daughter is there right now (on an International Exchange Program from Canada).  Yes, tell your son not to bring many clothes.  My daughter flew down by herself with one checked bag and one carry-on, (INCLUDING bedding) and has been just fine.  I see other parents worrying about only having one car to bring their kid and their belongings, and wonder what on earth they are bringing with them!  My daughter doesn't have her car but wishes she did BUT I see so many other kids struggle with traffic (making them late for their shifts), accidents and repairs that I am very happy that she doesn't have it.  

As for discounts, after your son works 300 hours he will have earned 3 park-hopper passes, meaning either that 3 people can go one day, or one person can go 3 days, if that makes sense.  He gets another 3 park hoppers after 600 hours I think.  The most he can accumulate in a year is 9.  Sometimes Disney will surprise cast members with some bonus guest tickets.  They just did this after Dorian, so they are good until the end of September (which is excellent as I'm flying down there this Saturday for a week.

If you would like to email me I would be happy to share more!  My email address is "brosma@xplornet.com"
Margie


----------



## AnnaS

chilly2336 said:


> Our son just accepted Attractions position for next Spring and he is beyond excited.  After reading through posts made on this thread over the past 12 or so months here is what I have gathered regarding questions we currently have:
> 
> He shouldn't stress about roommate situation
> Arrive at least a day before checkin
> Don't bring too many clothes as he really won't need many
> Apartments seem to be furnished with most everything a college kid would need
> Some bring cars some don't but seems to work ok either way
> Don't plan on seeing him much after checkin
> 
> Couple of questions I have at this point....  Our daughter is going down later next spring with her school marching band. What type of discount (if any) is offered to him for family member park tickets?  Will he have enough service time (or whatever is required) in April to qualify for some type of family discount?
> 
> Any other basic info we need that I have not asked would be welcome so I don't have to scroll through 160 pages in this thread (and most may be outdated anyway).
> 
> Thank you!!!



My dd was in the program 6 years ago.  She extended and had to move apartment complex, had new roommates and a new position so she experienced it all close to two times ,  if not much has changed,

don't stress about the roommate situation (very rarely you hear of complaints)

definitely arrive the day prior

Clothes, it depends on your child, but since it's also a son, don't over do it - as long as they keep up with their laundry, they should not have a problem

Apartments are furnished enough and have all their basic needs/check the wi-fi, this might have changed from 6 years ago

We drove my daughter down and went back to help her move again but she did not have a car/she did fine with transportation and if she went to Walmart or somewhere    with a friend she met, she always gave a few dollars for gas

After check-in, getting her role, etc. (is it called Traditions/can't remember), we helped her move into the apartment and made a run to Walmart to stock up as much as we could.  There is only so much you can buy that is perishable (sharing a refrigerator with other roommates) but we did buy lot's of non-perishable items and don't forget cough and cold items.  I had to literally overnight my dd some because her free time was so limited when she got sick.

I had a joint checking account with my dd - I added a few $$ here and there when she needed (she was on an 8 month vacay)

There is a FB group if you want to keep in touch or get ideas/feedback/help from parents - it was pretty active when I was in it

Also, very, very important he follows their rules.  They don't put up with anything. They always know where you are (on property).


----------



## The LK 4

They earn 3 one day hoppers after 150 hours worked, three more once they hit 300 hours worked, and then their last three for the year once they work a total of 600 hours.  They can also purchase additional tickets, or even annual passes, at a discount of 10%.  Their discounts for rooms, tickets, food, and merch will begin after they complete Traditions.


----------



## chilly2336

Thanks to all for the information.

Margie - I did send an email to you.


----------



## Momof2Singers

chilly2336 said:


> Our son just accepted Attractions position for next Spring and he is beyond excited.  After reading through posts made on this thread over the past 12 or so months here is what I have gathered regarding questions we currently have:
> 
> He shouldn't stress about roommate situation
> Arrive at least a day before checkin
> Don't bring too many clothes as he really won't need many
> Apartments seem to be furnished with most everything a college kid would need
> Some bring cars some don't but seems to work ok either way
> Don't plan on seeing him much after checkin
> 
> Couple of questions I have at this point....  Our daughter is going down later next spring with her school marching band. What type of discount (if any) is offered to him for family member park tickets?  Will he have enough service time (or whatever is required) in April to qualify for some type of family discount?
> 
> Any other basic info we need that I have not asked would be welcome so I don't have to scroll through 160 pages in this thread (and most may be outdated anyway).
> 
> Thank you!!!


My daughter has been accepted for Spring 2020 in attractions also.   Congratulations!!!  I know our kids will bring a lot of Magic to the guests.


----------



## sdk1231

Oh boy... my daughter has been accepted to the DCP Spring 2020 in QSFB.  Let the fun (and future trips) begin! Look forward to reading through some of these posts. I'm sure I'll gain some helpful information.


----------



## Momof2Singers

sdk1231 said:


> Oh boy... my daughter has been accepted to the DCP Spring 2020 in QSFB.  Let the fun (and future trips) begin! Look forward to reading through some of these posts. I'm sure I'll gain some helpful information.


Congratulations!   My daughter will be there in Attractions.


----------



## TinkOhio

Not sure if I can ask here, but I have not idea where else to ask.  (Please move this if there is a better place to ask.)  My daughter is in college about 40 miles from WDW.  She has accepted a position with a huge national defence contractor about 10 miles east of WDW for when she graduates this coming May .  She interned there this summer, but her "teammates" there are all much older.   We are starting to research nice areas to live where she won't be stuck in major traffic on her commute.   Rent is very high and safety is a huge concern. Is there a group for Disney college kids living in non-Disney owned properties or recent grads who are relocating to the area?   Any suggestions for where we can find resources?   She would like to find a roommate.  She will also need to find out about taxes, insurance, vehicle registration, utilities, etc.  She has been going to WDW since she was tiny and will have an AP.

TIA for any help and suggestions!


----------



## C50T

My Daughter just committed to the spring college program.  She's so excited.  I'm happy for her and appreciate all the valuable information I've gleaned so far from this forum.  Thank you all.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Best part of our son getting accepted to DCP... it was a perfect excuse for DW and I to buy APs so we can go visit him many times this spring and beyond (well, as many as time and distance will allow).


----------



## cyndie522

My daughter got accepted for this spring. I'm trying to understand what the attraction is since all I see it's cheap labor for Disney. I can't believe they took money from her already with all the money that Disney has.  I don't see any safety measures in place for them either. I thought they have buses for them but then they said no.


----------



## wendow

cyndie522 said:


> My daughter got accepted for this spring. I'm trying to understand what the attraction is since all I see it's cheap labor for Disney. I can't believe they took money from her already with all the money that Disney has.  I don't see any safety measures in place for them either. I thought they have buses for them but then they said no.


My dd will be down there this Spring as well. The appeal is getting to live and work for Disney, which will be an experience in itself, and it also looks really good on a resume, no matter what field of study these kids choose to pursue.

I am guessing the main reason Disney takes money from the kids at acceptance is to lock them in. If they didn't take the money, which will go towards paying their first week's expenses, then you may have lots of kids accepting but maybe not be fully committed. Disney has to have a count of how many they actually have coming down to work so they know how many other staff they need. That is totally understandable. 

For the kids who choose to live 'on site' in the Disney ran housing, which isn't actually on site, there is busing. It sounds like a bit of a pain to use but it is available and my dd will be using it, like a lot of other kids.


----------



## SingingMom

cyndie522 said:


> My daughter got accepted for this spring. I'm trying to understand what the attraction is since all I see it's cheap labor for Disney. I can't believe they took money from her already with all the money that Disney has.  I don't see any safety measures in place for them either. I thought they have buses for them but then they said no.



If the CP lives in Vista, Commons, Patterson or  Chatham Disney housing, the apartment complexes are gated communities with 24 security guard at gate.  EVERYONE has to sign in, and there are rules in place for visitors and curfews.  It's an internship, not a college campus.  Not sure what other "safety measures" you are looking for?   Buses are available for housing residents in Florida, but not California.  They take the cast members to work locations, and shopping.  

Instead of looking at it as "cheap Labor", the truth is "Disney" on a resume opens more doors and opportunities that you could ever imagine.   That's why the program is so competitive.


----------



## kimmar067

The LK 4 said:


> .....They can also purchase additional tickets, or even annual passes, at a discount of 10%.  Their discounts for rooms, tickets, food, and merch will begin after they complete Traditions.


...although park tickets have only a 10% discount (so CMs don't go reselling/scalping them), the resort/restaurant discounts be be really phenomenal!  We will be staying at the Poly for Christmas - my DS got DVC studios for us with a 60% discount!


----------



## TSR6

cyndie522 said:


> My daughter got accepted for this spring. I'm trying to understand what the attraction is since all I see it's cheap labor for Disney. I can't believe they took money from her already with all the money that Disney has.  I don't see any safety measures in place for them either. I thought they have buses for them but then they said no.



I did the CP in 2004. and returned in 2005.  I never once felt as if I wasn't safe - either in the parks or in the apartment complexes.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

cyndie522 said:


> My daughter got accepted for this spring. I'm trying to understand what the attraction is since all I see it's cheap labor for Disney. I can't believe they took money from her already with all the money that Disney has.  I don't see any safety measures in place for them either. I thought they have buses for them but then they said no.



My daughter did the DCP a couple of years ago. Stayed in one of the Disney-owned housing complexes. She used her car to get back and forth to her role at Splash Mountain. She was recently accepted to PA school and feels that her job experience at WDW helped her resume'. We never for a moment worried about her safety while there.

This year my son is headed down for DCP this spring. He is a business major with an emphasis on tourism and hospitality, so it will be a bit more career-specific for him. Who knows, it may turn into  a job track with Disney itself. As far as I know, he also plans to live in the Disney apartments and use his car to get around. 

Having said all that, the benefit for Disney in this is indeed cheap labor. I've heard tales of some DCP folks not earning as much as it costs them for rent in the Disney apartments. That hasn't been my family's experience but I've heard stories


----------



## kimmar067

cyndie522 said:


> My daughter got accepted for this spring. I'm trying to understand what the attraction is since all I see it's cheap labor for Disney. I can't believe they took money from her already with all the money that Disney has.  I don't see any safety measures in place for them either. I thought they have buses for them but then they said no.


....first of all, the 'campuses' are gated - literally.  The entrances have sentries; no one is allowed in without proper ID.  Also, there ARE buses that travel to various locations.  I believe they are buses A thru H (?).  They are more like shuttle buses - not like the Mickey buses that guests use.


----------



## McKelly

My DD was just accepted for Fall Advantage.  She plans on bringing her car.  If we help her move in is there a way for us to get back to our hotel (Pop Century) without her dropping us off?  Can Uber/Lyft come into the housing area?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

McKelly said:


> My DD was just accepted for Fall Advantage.  She plans on bringing her car.  If we help her move in is there a way for us to get back to our hotel (Pop Century) without her dropping us off?  Can Uber/Lyft come into the housing area?


Congrats! The Ubers have to wait outside the gate but can pick you up.


----------



## The LK 4

McKelly said:


> My DD was just accepted for Fall Advantage.  She plans on bringing her car.  If we help her move in is there a way for us to get back to our hotel (Pop Century) without her dropping us off?  Can Uber/Lyft come into the housing area?


Yes they can pick you up.  You would just have to walk to the front of the complex and wait outside the gated entrance.


----------



## Margie Rose

Yes, of course!  Uber, Lyft and regular taxis are all fine.  You will have to meet them outside the gate of the housing complex, I believe, but all those companies know where to meet passengers.  My daughter used Uber all the time to get to an off-site dance class she took during her Disney placement.


----------



## McKelly

To those College Program Parents who have used the room discounts college students can get through the program, were you able to link the resort reservation up in MDE, and then add regular priced tickets to it?


----------



## Meredith71

My daughter just accepted for Fall Advantage too!  I know they will not get their move in time until much closer to the date but do they generally work that day or have training?  Or is that day open?  I am thinking about move in logistics and helping her.  Will we be able to leave and get things like groceries, storage items, once we see the place, to bring back to her?  I am thinking if she has to report somewhere that day and she might not be with us we will not be able to get back in.


----------



## jeneric997

@McKelly  yes we were able to link the room reservation, if you have regular tickets they should be linked as well.

@Meredith71 - My daughter is living off site, but her schedule had her check in and then she had several hours until she had to be at casting.  Check in was 8:30am, Casting 3:30pm- casting only took about 30 minutes.  She then had 4 days of nothing until Traditions- I'm not sure it is always this way- but it was for a lot of people who checked in on the same day.


----------



## Meredith71

jeneric997 said:


> @McKelly  yes we were able to link the room reservation, if you have regular tickets they should be linked as well.
> 
> @Meredith71 - My daughter is living off site, but her schedule had her check in and then she had several hours until she had to be at casting.  Check in was 8:30am, Casting 3:30pm- casting only took about 30 minutes.  She then had 4 days of nothing until Traditions- I'm not sure it is always this way- but it was for a lot of people who checked in on the same day.


Thanks so much!  This makes me feel better. We will probably stay a couple of days so hopefully we will have time to help her move in before driving back home to Oklahoma!


----------



## tjmw2727

Meredith71 said:


> My daughter just accepted for Fall Advantage too!  I know they will not get their move in time until much closer to the date but do they generally work that day or have training?  Or is that day open?  I am thinking about move in logistics and helping her.  Will we be able to leave and get things like groceries, storage items, once we see the place, to bring back to her?  I am thinking if she has to report somewhere that day and she might not be with us we will not be able to get back in.



My dd started last Monday - I rented a car and we hit the Target on Sunday.  Her check in was Monday at 9, it was quick and easy to move her in and then went on a grocery run!   I left to return home and then she had the drug test a 1:30 with casting the next day (Tuesday) at 1ish, with nothing until today when she had Traditions.  She's off again tomorrow and Monday and then Tuesday she starts training, I am not sure why they get so much time off at the start?  

My dd and her roommates visited Disney Springs one night and did a few of the classes and welcome activities and she then did some adventuring on her own - she has an AP so she did visit the parks a couple days.


----------



## monorailmom

Hi all!  My DS is planning to apply for the CP for next spring.  He is currently a freshman in a Hospitality Management program (his ultimate goal is to run a Disney resort someday!). He lives at school, has worked at a local supermarket since he was 14 and has been promoted from a bag boy to assistant front end manager so he has loads of customer service experience.  He's not always an honor roll student but does well.  He has been visiting WDW since before he can remember and is definitely a Disney fan of the highest order LOL.   He purposely took enough AP courses in high school to accumulate college credit to give him some wiggle room for the CP.  According to his advisor at college, it worked.  He'll be able to take off the entire semester without being behind at all.  My question really is this:  what should he be doing at this point?  Obviously we are all reading everything we can online about the program, the application process, etc.  Is there anything we are missing that he should be doing at this point?  Thanks!


----------



## jeneric997

monorailmom said:


> Hi all!  My DS is planning to apply for the CP for next spring.  He is currently a freshman in a Hospitality Management program (his ultimate goal is to run a Disney resort someday!). He lives at school, has worked at a local supermarket since he was 14 and has been promoted from a bag boy to assistant front end manager so he has loads of customer service experience.  He's not always an honor roll student but does well.  He has been visiting WDW since before he can remember and is definitely a Disney fan of the highest order LOL.   He purposely took enough AP courses in high school to accumulate college credit to give him some wiggle room for the CP.  According to his advisor at college, it worked.  He'll be able to take off the entire semester without being behind at all.  My question really is this:  what should he be doing at this point?  Obviously we are all reading everything we can online about the program, the application process, etc.  Is there anything we are missing that he should be doing at this point?  Thanks!


Sounds like he's doing everything he needs to do.  I'm sure he's investigating roles.  If he wants front desk/resort it might be tough unless he is willing to do the advantage program.  All the front desk people seem to always be advantage program kids.  I assume because they need more training??????  Being a Hospitality major is always a plus.  I think their classes prepare them well for the WBI.


----------



## McKelly

jeneric997 said:


> Sounds like he's doing everything he needs to do.  I'm sure he's investigating roles.  If he wants front desk/resort it might be tough unless he is willing to do the advantage program.  All the front desk people seem to always be advantage program kids.  I assume because they need more training??????  Being a Hospitality major is always a plus.  I think their classes prepare them well for the WBI.


My DD was assigned front desk and she is doing Fall Advantage.


----------



## scrappinmom

Ok - trying to contain my excitement....my dd is awaiting the final acceptance from her interview. WHEN she gets accepted to Fall Advantage ......my older daughter lives in Ft. Myers & has an annual pass, so I will most likely just buy one as well. I have a few questions...

I know she can get passes after so many hours....& get s a 10% discount on regular tickets. Would she get any discount on an annual pass for me? I know she would have many friends that would want to come down at various times while she's there so I'm ok with saving her free tickets for them. My understanding is they only get a max of 9 per year anyway...& I plan on being there much more than that. 

Do they get any discounts on Cruises thru the hub? I am guessing she has to come with as well? Which is ok, as she is my travel buddy anyway. 

What about other Disney properties? DL, DLP? Auluni? I would say Shanghi but not with the virus....I'll pass this year I think. 

As long as she stays with me at the resort the discount is 50%?

Anything else I should know? 

Thanks for any info...

Yes I am jumping the gun, but we are quite excited


----------



## jeneric997

I can't answer everything 100%, there are room discounts, but they don't seem to be at every resort for every type of room- for example my daughter only saw Art of Animation as the only value resort offer- and only for the cars suite.  So it doesn't seem to be every hotel and some hotels were only 40% off.  I do know she can book for friends and family- not sure how much of a discount there is.  There were some great deals on hotels that started in October and ran through February 13- they were only on a couple of days, but if you could take advantage, it's a great deal!  I assume that would happen again next October.

I think there are cruise discounts but I'm not sure you could take advantage if she has to be with you (I'm not sure she does) as she gets no time off during her DCP- they are only allowed to ask for 8 days off in a calendar year.  The guest passes she gets are a little tricky as she has to be with the person in order for them to enter the park- if she has morning shifts, that will be difficult.  If they are family members, once they go in she does not have to escort them, but if they are friends, she is supposed to stay with them the entire time.  

Getting days off can be tricky- my daughter requested two days off the first day she got access to the Hub- her birthday and 1 out of the 5 days we will be down to visit her.  She got her birthday, but is on a waitlist for the day we are there.  Makes planning difficult as we want to use the guest tickets and just have to hope she doesn't suddenly get a morning shift (entirely possible as it is over Easter).

I do think there is a discount on AP- it wasn't much but every lit bit helps!


----------



## jeneric997

Found out some more information- You get about $100 break on the AP.  The discount is better on the room if the CM is on the reservation.  She has to be with you on the cruise.  The discounts were really only on cruises that were happening within a month or so of today's date.  CMs really only get discounts on things that aren't selling, so a lot of times I would think it would be hard to take advantage of it.  Right now CMs and guest passes are blocked out of HS- so you have to buy a ticket to get in.  We are running into the problem that we are within the 60 day window for FP+ but she hasn't gotten her guest passes, so we are stuck.  I also think she will leave 3 guest passes unused because she will earn them a few days before she leaves, so they aren't usable.

Our daughter works nights- which is great, except when we want to show up at park opening- she doesn't get up until 11 am 

Hope this helps!


----------



## scrappinmom

Thank you! This was very helpful! I think I am leaning toward just buying the annual pass for myself, this was I can go into the parks without her & she can meet me if she's off or we can plan to meet later...I'm guessing staying in a resort room might be a nice break for her sometimes too. 

The cruises will be tricky...I wonder if there's a way to take a longer cruise like right after she finishes the program next January...kind of a celebration....I will have to dig a bit deeper.


----------



## jeneric997

She will have some time to investigate for a cruise at the end- if my D can dig any more info up, I will pass along!  We are DVC, but we lucked out that she works at AofA, so we are staying there a couple of nights on the discount, which will make her commute easy!  I have an AP- but it's a gold one and is blocked out the only time my younger one can go.  It's been frustrating that I can't upgrade until I get there and I'm sure Disney will raise prices by then!  Bad planning on my part!

Best of luck to your daughter!  Let us know what role she gets!


----------



## jeneric997

Here is the policy on cruises- I'm thinking DCP does not qualify?  Or at least she wouldn't if she did it after her DCP.
Actively employed Regular Full Time, Regular Part Time, and Temporary-Recurring Walt Disney Company Employees who have completed *three months* of continuous employment are eligible for these discounts.


----------



## jdd

So we just got the news that my niece was accepted for the Fall 2020 DCP!  I am beyond excited for her     She'll be a lifeguard, but that's all we know so far.  Does anyone here have any experience with that position?  Just wondering if she'll be assigned to one location, or if they usually float between resorts and/or water parks?

I've got my annual pass and already planning lots of visits


----------



## mustachspot

New Chapter!  Have been a member of the Disboards for a long time.  Don't post much, but just got the word our Daughter was accepted to the Fall 2020 program.  We are beyond excited for her. 

She was offered a food and beverage position, not her first choice, but something she has grown up around so won't be too difficult for her.  Question is, she will be turning 21 the week before her program starts, what are the chances she could get a bartending gig?

She will have her "basset" certification, a kind of how to detect drunk people, etc. from the State of Illinois and her food handlers permit as well.


----------



## jeneric997

I don't think DCP does bartending as it is a tipped position. She would be placed at QS places.  That would be a great job to have though!


----------



## jeneric997

scrappinmom said:


> Ok - trying to contain my excitement....my dd is awaiting the final acceptance from her interview. WHEN she gets accepted to Fall Advantage ......my older daughter lives in Ft. Myers & has an annual pass, so I will most likely just buy one as well. I have a few questions...
> 
> I know she can get passes after so many hours....& get s a 10% discount on regular tickets. Would she get any discount on an annual pass for me? I know she would have many friends that would want to come down at various times while she's there so I'm ok with saving her free tickets for them. My understanding is they only get a max of 9 per year anyway...& I plan on being there much more than that.
> 
> Do they get any discounts on Cruises thru the hub? I am guessing she has to come with as well? Which is ok, as she is my travel buddy anyway.
> 
> What about other Disney properties? DL, DLP? Auluni? I would say Shanghi but not with the virus....I'll pass this year I think.
> 
> As long as she stays with me at the resort the discount is 50%?
> 
> Anything else I should know?
> 
> Thanks for any info...
> 
> Yes I am jumping the gun, but we are quite excited


There were new heavily discounted rooms for select nights after the February 13th date.  This time they run March through May, so I would say this is ongoing.  Hopefully you can take advantage when she gets into the DCP- has she heard yet?


----------



## HopperFan

scrappinmom said:


> Thank you! This was very helpful! I think I am leaning toward just buying the annual pass for myself, this was I can go into the parks without her & she can meet me if she's off or we can plan to meet later...I'm guessing staying in a resort room might be a nice break for her sometimes too.
> 
> *The cruises will be tricky...I wonder if there's a way to take a longer cruise like right after she finishes the program next January...kind of a celebration....I will have to dig a bit deeper.*



This was something we def explored heavily while DD did DCP (she was there Aug-May).
- Only cruises within the next month or so were available as the deal is to fill ships.
- She had to go with us.
- She was told she would not be given off that many days in a row.
- She was not going to be given off even a few days in that short notice time.
- She is no longer eligible after her last day of work, so after her term not an option.
- She had to be an active CM on day she left on cruise.

That make it almost impossible for DCP to take advantage of this, which I understand.


----------



## mustachspot

jeneric997 said:


> I don't think DCP does bartending as it is a tipped position. She would be placed at QS places.  That would be a great job to have though!


Thanks so much.  Thought it was worth a shot.  Never hurts to have other skills under your belt.  Who knows what will pop up.


----------



## M Roberts

Been a while since I was on this board but my D was just accepted into the Fall DCP program.  Something she always wanted BUT her college program (Education) is such that missing fall classes that are prerequisites for spring would mean she would be set back a whole year.  Don't understand that this is the case but she was told the program is small at her school and can;t support summer of break classes.  She had to accept to try and work this out with the school but doesn't look promising.  I know there is no deferral but would they have a file on her when she applies again (after her senior year)?  If she turns it down after accepting, does that not look good?


----------



## Frankie Heckish

M Roberts said:


> Been a while since I was on this board but my D was just accepted into the Fall DCP program.  Something she always wanted BUT her college program (Education) is such that missing fall classes that are prerequisites for spring would mean she would be set back a whole year.  Don't understand that this is the case but she was told the program is small at her school and can;t support summer of break classes.  She had to accept to try and work this out with the school but doesn't look promising.  I know there is no deferral but would they have a file on her when she applies again (after her senior year)?  If she turns it down after accepting, does that not look good?


I’ve got this same question!


----------



## wendow

M Roberts said:


> Been a while since I was on this board but my D was just accepted into the Fall DCP program.  Something she always wanted BUT her college program (Education) is such that missing fall classes that are prerequisites for spring would mean she would be set back a whole year.  Don't understand that this is the case but she was told the program is small at her school and can;t support summer of break classes.  She had to accept to try and work this out with the school but doesn't look promising.  I know there is no deferral but would they have a file on her when she applies again (after her senior year)?  If she turns it down after accepting, does that not look good?


There are plenty of kids who either turn down an acceptance or actually begin the program, end up quitting (self-term) and have no problems getting back in at a later date. Disney doesn't seem to keep track of these situations or hold it against the applicant. Your dd could apply to do the program after she graduates.


----------



## scrappinmom

YAY! My daughter got accepted to Fall Advantage! Animal Kingdom Merchandise - she is beyond excited! That's her favorite park! There does seem to be a glitch in her acceptance though...she can't click "accept" on the offer letter it's not working, like everything below the offer letter is a complete blank 

She's emailed support so I am sure she will figure it out. 

Now to plan.....the 7 months....I am thinking of going once per month...so probably best to invest in an annual pass lol


----------



## scrappinmom

HopperFan said:


> This was something we def explored heavily while DD did DCP (she was there Aug-May).
> - Only cruises within the next month or so were available as the deal is to fill ships.
> - She had to go with us.
> - She was told she would not be given off that many days in a row.
> - She was not going to be given off even a few days in that short notice time.
> - She is no longer eligible after her last day of work, so after her term not an option.
> - She had to be an active CM on day she left on cruise.
> 
> That make it almost impossible for DCP to take advantage of this, which I understand.


Well this stinks! I was hopeful we could make it work somehow


----------



## DawnM

My son was accepted into the Fall Advantage program yesterday.   He will accept the offer today.  He will be in Merchandise but it doesn't state where.


----------



## jeneric997

scrappinmom said:


> YAY! My daughter got accepted to Fall Advantage! Animal Kingdom Merchandise - she is beyond excited! That's her favorite park! There does seem to be a glitch in her acceptance though...she can't click "accept" on the offer letter it's not working, like everything below the offer letter is a complete blank
> 
> She's emailed support so I am sure she will figure it out.
> 
> Now to plan.....the 7 months....I am thinking of going once per month...so probably best to invest in an annual pass lol


I would definitely get an AP.  Waiting for passes and trying to plan with their work schedule is not easy!


----------



## DawnM

scrappinmom said:


> YAY! My daughter got accepted to Fall Advantage! Animal Kingdom Merchandise - she is beyond excited! That's her favorite park! There does seem to be a glitch in her acceptance though...she can't click "accept" on the offer letter it's not working, like everything below the offer letter is a complete blank
> 
> She's emailed support so I am sure she will figure it out.
> 
> Now to plan.....the 7 months....I am thinking of going once per month...so probably best to invest in an annual pass lol



I think they get 10% off APs so you might want to hold off a bit.


----------



## DisneyAlum91

Traveliz said:


> Would be great if it was a sticky so new parents could easily find it -  might build up more parents faster.
> 
> I am actually a CP parent on the way out but I can list off the zillion things I thought of in advance - pretty much the same things alot of the kids think about:
> 
> Insurance
> Car
> What to Bring
> How much Money
> Info about the Area
> Banking
> Arrival and the Logistics involved
> Visiting during the Program
> How Extending works
> How to work with your college re credits and time off
> Etc and Etc
> 
> Liz





scrappinmom said:


> YAY! My daughter got accepted to Fall Advantage! Animal Kingdom Merchandise - she is beyond excited! That's her favorite park! There does seem to be a glitch in her acceptance though...she can't click "accept" on the offer letter it's not working, like everything below the offer letter is a complete blank
> 
> She's emailed support so I am sure she will figure it out.
> 
> Now to plan.....the 7 months....I am thinking of going once per month...so probably best to invest in an annual pass lol


You know that Disney Cast Members can get 3 family members into the parks as long as they are with them over 14 days a year for free.  They need to get the passes.


----------



## Boopuff

We got our own annual pass when my DD was a CM.  Many times we'd come visit but she was working.  Usually she saved the passes for her sister or friends.


----------



## AnnaS

DawnM said:


> My son was accepted into the Fall Advantage program yesterday.   He will accept the offer today.  He will be in Merchandise but it doesn't state where.



Curious if you son is still reporting.  Just read on another forum no Fall CPs.


----------



## McKelly

AnnaS said:


> Curious if you son is still reporting.  Just read on another forum no Fall CPs.


You have heard FALL or FALL ADVANTAGE students have been canceled? - there's a difference.


----------



## AnnaS

FALL DCP!!!!!!!!!! Is it 100% FACT????????? WHO KNOWS!!!! Just ASKING


----------



## Azziefan

My kid is suppose to do dcp this fall.. do we think for canceled lol?


----------



## wendow

Azziefan said:


> My kid is suppose to do dcp this fall.. do we think for canceled lol?


My guess is those fall kiddos are not going


----------



## JBurke

wendow said:


> My guess is those fall kiddos are not going


My DD was in the Spring 2020 program that was sent home.
I wonder, IF Fall 2020 gets to go, how will they handle the DCPs and their free entry into parks? Being that Disney is limiting capacity, I would think DCPs would lose that privilege of getting into parks.  After the Spring Program was cut short, my DD filled out a survey saying she would be willing to come back (doubt Disney will have Spring DCPs back anyway) but she says she wouldn't want to go back if she lost that perk (plus she doesnt think she could handle face masks in that heat).
I hope they let the Fall 2020 kids know soon as, I know from experience, how much money is spent by parents getting the kids to Florida and buying stuff for their apartments.  I sure spent a lot on what was supposed to be a 6 month program that ended up only being 2 months.


----------



## wendow

JBurke said:


> My DD was in the Spring 2020 program that was sent home.
> I wonder, IF Fall 2020 gets to go, how will they handle the DCPs and their free entry into parks? Being that Disney is limiting capacity, I would think DCPs would lose that privilege of getting into parks.  After the Spring Program was cut short, my DD filled out a survey saying she would be willing to come back (doubt Disney will have Spring DCPs back anyway) but she says she wouldn't want to go back if she lost that perk (plus she doesnt think she could handle face masks in that heat).
> I hope they let the Fall 2020 kids know soon as, I know from experience, how much money is spent by parents getting the kids to Florida and buying stuff for their apartments.  I sure spent a lot on what was supposed to be a 6 month program that ended up only being 2 months.


Exactly. Good thinking on them not being given their park pass. Capacity will be an issue for awhile I’m thinking.
My dd’s 6-mo program was 43 days from check in to check out. And yep, a lot of money was spent to make it all happen. Mine wants to go back when the program opens back up and I already told her that she will live as a minimalist while there lol. It was ridiculous how much she took that we then had to scramble to get back home.


----------



## wendow

JBurke said:


> My DD was in the Spring 2020 program that was sent home.
> I wonder, IF Fall 2020 gets to go, how will they handle the DCPs and their free entry into parks? Being that Disney is limiting capacity, I would think DCPs would lose that privilege of getting into parks.  After the Spring Program was cut short, my DD filled out a survey saying she would be willing to come back (doubt Disney will have Spring DCPs back anyway) but she says she wouldn't want to go back if she lost that perk (plus she doesnt think she could handle face masks in that heat).
> I hope they let the Fall 2020 kids know soon as, I know from experience, how much money is spent by parents getting the kids to Florida and buying stuff for their apartments.  I sure spent a lot on what was supposed to be a 6 month program that ended up only being 2 months.


Also, I definitely don’t think they will bring the spring kids back. Even though they filled out the survey, Disney later sent them that email basically saying they had no bumping rights and their program was complete.


----------



## jdd

Sad day for my niece.  Hope everyone from the spring and fall programs gets another chance.


----------



## AnnaS

Just saw an article in the Orlando Sentinel - College Program suspended indefinitely


----------



## TG in NJ

Looks like DCP suspended for now.  Upside is there's more time to research and prepare for when applications open up again.  Looking for your best tips on what mattered most in your son/daughter's application success.  All tips welcome on experience to get that will improve application chances.


----------



## Boopuff

My DD did the DCP a few years ago.  She had a fairly strong resume - held a job for several years, clubs and activities in college (plus worked while in college).  I'd have to say having work experience is key. (at least my DD said they commented on her work history).  Also watch many of the on-line videos about the interview process.  Prep for the interview, my DD had notes right in front of her to be ready for all questions!  Best of luck. Hopefully DCP will be back is session soon!


----------



## doombuggy

I would go out on a limb and say it will probably be awhile before the DCP is started up again.  While I didn't get cut from my job there, there are tons of f/t people that are being redistributed across property since all resorts, etc. are not open.  The laid off people (at least in the unions) have a 2 year recall time period.  So my guess, after 24 years with this company, is that DCP doesn't come back until at least 2022.


----------



## kimmar067

doombuggy said:


> I would go out on a limb and say it will probably be awhile before the DCP is started up again.  While I didn't get cut from my job there, there are tons of f/t people that are being redistributed across property since all resorts, etc. are not open.  *The laid off people (at least in the unions) have a 2 year recall time period.*  So my guess, after 24 years with this company, is that DCP doesn't come back until at least 2022.


I concur.....my DS still is on furlough; his leader said that he will be updated on December 4, but his position will be held until October 1, 2021.


----------



## Firepath

Boopuff said:


> My DD did the DCP a few years ago.  She had a fairly strong resume - held a job for several years, clubs and activities in college (plus worked while in college).  I'd have to say having work experience is key. (at least my DD said they commented on her work history).  Also watch many of the on-line videos about the interview process.  Prep for the interview, my DD had notes right in front of her to be ready for all questions!  Best of luck. Hopefully DCP will be back is session soon!


Also living independently. They don’t say it but sadly I think that makes a big difference.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

Our Daughter was one of the ones sent home in March of last year. She then received notice that their program was considered complete. HOWEVER, she was just notified that she has been accepted back. She starts on June 15th!!


----------



## McKelly

SO EXCITING!  My DD is still waiting to hear.  She put June 28th as her start date.  The waiting is rough!


----------



## kimmar067

...wow, awesome....good luck to BOTH of your DDs!


----------



## Dizznee Freak

McKelly said:


> SO EXCITING!  My DD is still waiting to hear.  She put June 28th as her start date.  The waiting is rough!


Our DD put her arrival date as June 15th, Maybe that has something to do with the quick turnaround on her application.


----------



## McKelly

Dizznee Freak said:


> Our DD put her arrival date as June 15th, Maybe that has something to do with the quick turnaround on her application.


Hope so!  I read no more offers this week. So, we're hoping next week.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

McKelly said:


> Hope so! I read no more offers this week. So, we're hoping next week.


Here's to good luck!


----------



## AnnaS

Progress!!! So exciting they are being called back.  Congrats to all and wish them the best too!!!  Hang in there for all waiting to get called back!


----------



## Dizznee Freak

AnnaS said:


> Progress!!! So exciting they are being called back.  Congrats to all and wish them the best too!!!  Hang in there for all waiting to get called back!


Besides the obvious excitement we have about DD going back to the DCP, we are also excited about the future changes this signifies.


----------



## AnnaS

Dizznee Freak said:


> Besides the obvious excitement we have about DD going back to the DCP, we are also excited about the future changes this signifies.





Your DD should be starting a whole new term, yes?

My DD was in the program years ago.  She ended up extending.  Time consuming and more $$ - moving her/taking a different role, etc.  She loved it though and it was a great experience.  Good luck to your DD!


----------



## Dizznee Freak

AnnaS said:


> Your DD should be starting a whole new term, yes?



Yes! She arrives June15th and Departs Jan 13th. However, we fully expect her to stay in Orlando. She is just about finished college and if DW doesn't have a FT position for her, she will look for a teaching job.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

Just read they are now opening up applications to new candidates. They gave those cut short in 2020 first opportunity, now they are opening it up!


----------



## lsep

My Ds was in the Spring 2020 program when it shut down. He’s headed back to the DCP June 21, 2021 - January 27, 2022. He is so excited to be heading back!


----------



## vlmartin

My daughter just completed the web based interview and got the "good" screen after, meaning she did well on the test....she wouldn't be coming until August, so not sure how long before she hears back


----------



## Dizznee Freak

vlmartin said:


> My daughter just completed the web based interview and got the "good" screen after, meaning she did well on the test....she wouldn't be coming until August, so not sure how long before she hears back


This time it seems that the timeline is more compressed. When DD was first selected, she found out in Oct or Sep 2019 to report in Jan 2020. This time she was notified that she had 1 month to report. I know this is because of the timeline they are under for the restart.


----------



## moreisgood

When did the current application window close?  My daughter was about to apply for the first time, and now it looks like the window is closed.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

So our DD found out that she will be a park greeter at MK. That was her job during her DCP that was cut short.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I think college program are arriving today . 
Good luck to all. 
 I hope you find it a happy place….


----------



## Dizznee Freak

DL1WDW2 said:


> I think college program are arriving today .
> Good luck to all.
> I hope you find it a happy place….


Yes our DD is one of them. They are hanging at Flamingo Crossings. They go through Traditions on the 20th of June


----------



## Tracyls

Both of our daughters were selected this year. Oldest has already arrived and is now training in Children's
Activities at Art of Animation/Pop Century. Youngest received her acceptance the day after flying home from helping her sister move in. Does not have her role yet but moves in July 19. Both are over the moon.(Especially oldest whose program was canceled last year.) So Excited for their adventure.


----------



## Katers

My son is due to report next Monday. He still has not heard where he will be working or what time he will need to check in next week.  Anyone else have kiddos still waiting to hear about this?


----------



## UofMGuy423

My daughter was accepted and reports on 7/11/22!   Driving her and her car down on 7/9 and staying at Wilderness Lodge (CCV) for the night.  She's beyond excited!


----------



## kimmar067

UofMGuy423 said:


> My daughter was accepted and reports on 7/11/22!   Driving her and her car down on 7/9 and staying at Wilderness Lodge (CCV) for the night.  She's beyond excited!


...well, best of luck to her....personally, the best advice I can give her is to save up lotsa $$ for that rainy day.  WDW doesn't pay CP's well and there is a hefty room and board fee.  Also, don't be surprised if she doesn't return home.....


----------



## kimmar067

Katers said:


> My son is due to report next Monday. He still has not heard where he will be working or what time he will need to check in next week.  Anyone else have kiddos still waiting to hear about this?


...my DS had to report here:






...it was basically an all-day thing.  They were given their room assignments, work assignments, and such.


----------



## My2Kidzmom

UofMGuy423 said:


> My daughter was accepted and reports on 7/11/22!   Driving her and her car down on 7/9 and staying at Wilderness Lodge (CCV) for the night.  She's beyond excited!


Congratulations! 
Has she secured a parking permit yet? Not sure what that timeline is for requesting permits but I am curious. Your daughter is a few weeks ahead of mine (8-1-22). She would like to bring her car but word is the permits are hard to get. Any help here would be much appreciated.


----------



## UofMGuy423

My2Kidzmom said:


> Congratulations!
> Has she secured a parking permit yet? Not sure what that timeline is for requesting permits but I am curious. Your daughter is a few weeks ahead of mine (8-1-22). She would like to bring her car but word is the permits are hard to get. Any help here would be much appreciated.



Not yet!  I think she gets to try a few weeks before her move-in date.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

DS just got accepted and chose 6/27/22-1/7/23 as his dates.  He may wind up taking the semester off school if it doesn't pan out with the advisor.  He's ADD so I have to keep reminding him to make an appointment and talk to them. //facepalm// We're so excited! I've booked a room at All Star Sports for his check-in date and we're thinking about flying down but my husband might drive.  Since his program ends right as we'll be there for WDW Marathon Weekend, DH will just drive back home with him and I'll fly.

I know he'll be at the new complex but since we may fly, I'm wondering if everything he'll need will be able to fit in large suitcases that DH and I will bring back empty with us.  I know he'll need toiletries, clothes and personal effects, but do they supply pots, pans, dishes, etc?  Since he won't have a car, I'll probably just be using instacart to send him what he needs grocery-wise. Have any of you used that for your kids? How did it work out? We had a trip planned for the end of August so I'll bring him some warmer clothes at that point because he'll be there until January.

Any tips?

Thanks in advance! Soooo excited for him!


----------



## My2Kidzmom

PRmamiDEdos said:


> DS just got accepted and chose 6/27/22-1/7/23 as his dates.  He may wind up taking the semester off school if it doesn't pan out with the advisor.  He's ADD so I have to keep reminding him to make an appointment and talk to them. //facepalm// We're so excited! I've booked a room at All Star Sports for his check-in date and we're thinking about flying down but my husband might drive.  Since his program ends right as we'll be there for WDW Marathon Weekend, DH will just drive back home with him and I'll fly.
> 
> I know he'll be at the new complex but since we may fly, I'm wondering if everything he'll need will be able to fit in large suitcases that DH and I will bring back empty with us.  I know he'll need toiletries, clothes and personal effects, but do they supply pots, pans, dishes, etc?  Since he won't have a car, I'll probably just be using instacart to send him what he needs grocery-wise. Have any of you used that for your kids? How did it work out? We had a trip planned for the end of August so I'll bring him some warmer clothes at that point because he'll be there until January.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Soooo excited for him!


Congratulations!
Here's a list of what my daughter was told is supplied (quality is unknown lol): lg pot w/ lid, medium pot w/lid, small pot w/lid, frying pan, dinner plates (8), cereal bowls (8), drinking glasses (8), knives (8), forks (8), spoons (8), silverware tray, fire extinguisher, vanity wastebasket (1/bathroom), kitchen trashcan, recycling bin, plunger
Hope this helps.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

My2Kidzmom said:


> Congratulations!
> Here's a list of what my daughter was told is supplied (quality is unknown lol): lg pot w/ lid, medium pot w/lid, small pot w/lid, frying pan, dinner plates (8), cereal bowls (8), drinking glasses (8), knives (8), forks (8), spoons (8), silverware tray, fire extinguisher, vanity wastebasket (1/bathroom), kitchen trashcan, recycling bin, plunger
> Hope this helps.


That helps a lot!!! Thank you.


----------



## DL1WDW2

WowSorry this has a lot to read Hope I am not duplicating…
The new Flamingo Village is really nice and has a new Starbucks and new Marriott & Hilton  Resorts across street. Plus New Pizza Restaurant and 5Guys Hamburger small scale Target and Sushi and Mexican and Brewery Restaurant to open soon.
Disney has built 2 safely crosswalk bridges for pedestrians.
They also have lots of charter busses that I have noticed dropping off and picking up at the larger Target on 192 . That location has nicer bigger grocery, etc with basics at the smaller Target.
Reminder always see Radar so Warning Do Not Speed in area.
And bad news that Parking Lot looks full everytime I drive past and we are talking a LOT of autos…and overflow is the Blizzard Beach water theme park currently closed for update.
Incentive to get that Parking Permit without delay!
Hope this helps.

P.s. My son was in college program in 2001 Best time ever and made lots of friends to keep in touch with for a lifetime!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Hi there!

My son Michael was accepted and checks-in on 6/26. DH and I will be there for two days but I don’t think that’s enough time for him to get an assignment. I want to purchase a pair of black sneakers for him so he has a pair of work shoes to start with and needed an idea as to what’s accepted. I had a pair of all black Nike Air Force 1’s in mind. Would those be ok or would these New Balance be more acceptable? 

https://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/product/mx623-v3/mx623ab3

Thanks for your help!


----------



## My2Kidzmom

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My son Michael was accepted and checks-in on 6/26. DH and I will be there for two days but I don’t think that’s enough time for him to get an assignment. I want to purchase a pair of black sneakers for him so he has a pair of work shoes to start with and needed an idea as to what’s accepted. I had a pair of all black Nike Air Force 1’s in mind. Would those be ok or would these New Balance be more acceptable?
> 
> https://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/product/mx623-v3/mx623ab3
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I would wait, black and sneakers might not be approved for his role/costume (might need white or something that needs to be polished). He will be able to buy costume approved shoes from costuming once he's there and gets his assignment. If he doesn't want to go that route, he will have a few days before needing work shoes that he can go shop for ones that are approved for whatever role/costume he gets.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi I think my castmember son started with those NB because he was told they had to be all black.
After 2 years he went with a really thick tread on bottom because you do not want to slip or slide or get hurt…
Surprisingly Wal Mart has a pretty good selection .
My son went to DIck‘s Sporting Goods and really likes these because they solid waterproof at edges with breathable upper fabric.
The print is dark grey

Adidas Terrex


Unfortunately the interns are probably not getting super fancy roles and will probably need a basic shoe and not a dress shoe … 
Good luck I am excited for you and your son!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

DL1WDW2 said:


> Hi I think my castmember son started with those NB because he was told they had to be all black.
> After 2 years he went with a really thick tread on bottom because you do not want to slip or slide or get hurt…
> Surprisingly Wal Mart has a pretty good selection .
> My son went to DIck‘s Sporting Goods and really likes these because they solid waterproof at edges with breathable upper fabric.
> The print is dark grey
> 
> Adidas Terrex
> View attachment 673678
> 
> Unfortunately the interns are probably not getting super fancy roles and will probably need a basic shoe and not a dress shoe …
> Good luck I am excited for you and your son!


So he got a position at ABC commissary in HS. He’s had a great first week and called last night to tell us all the great things he’s seen and done so far. Right now he’s training and will be front of house at the QS. Apparently, ABC has a new menu and he said they got to taste everything on it and it’s really good. Happy for him because he mentioned several times yesterday about how happy he is. 

One thing threw me off. He said he will be working 8 hour days, six days a week so I told him he should be getting overtime and he said they don’t. I feel like he’s confused. Isn’t anything over 40 eligible for OT? 

He said costuming is great because you take what you need and walk through a scanner and it takes the inventory for you. Kind of like those Amazon grocery stores without registers. 

He also was given a tour is the old backstage in HS that now has break rooms and offices. He said the vending machines are pretty nice and he gets all the soft drinks he wants at ABC as long as he drinks it backstage. 

So far, so good I’d say!!


----------



## indylaw99

PRmamiDEdos said:


> So he got a position at ABC commissary in HS. He’s had a great first week and called last night to tell us all the great things he’s seen and done so far. Right now he’s training and will be front of house at the QS. Apparently, ABC has a new menu and he said they got to taste everything on it and it’s really good. Happy for him because he mentioned several times yesterday about how happy he is.
> 
> One thing threw me off. He said he will be working 8 hour days, six days a week so I told him he should be getting overtime and he said they don’t. I feel like he’s confused. Isn’t anything over 40 eligible for OT?
> 
> He said costuming is great because you take what you need and walk through a scanner and it takes the inventory for you. Kind of like those Amazon grocery stores without registers.
> 
> He also was given a tour is the old backstage in HS that now has break rooms and offices. He said the vending machines are pretty nice and he gets all the soft drinks he wants at ABC as long as he drinks it backstage.
> 
> So far, so good I’d say!!


My daughter gets overtime every now and again, especially when she gets pulled to work quick service. In fact, she was able to volunteer to take quick service shifts in a place she doesn't even work for OT because they needed staff so badly. Those roles have been tough to fill for some reason. Maybe because there are just so many?? 

We were just watching a video yesterday about the new menu at ABC and talking about how good the food is there now!!


----------



## kimmar067

...my DS began his DCP in January 2019....I'm STILL waiting for him to come home!


----------



## FLPrincessMom

They typically will not get any overtime pay - just paid the hourly rate for every hour worked.


----------



## Reepicheep

PRmamiDEdos said:


> One thing threw me off. He said he will be working 8 hour days, six days a week so I told him he should be getting overtime and he said they don’t. I feel like he’s confused. Isn’t anything over 40 eligible for OT?



My daughter is currently in the college program at Disney World, and she is working *five days* a week (4 eleven hour days and one eight hour day, for a total  of* 52 hours/week*).  One of her roommates is working a* six day*, eight hours per day shift *(48 hours/week*).  So, it appears that Disney is trying to maximize the hours the college students are working.  I don't know the situation regarding overtime, but It doesn't seem fair if the students aren't receiving it..


----------



## Narcoossee11

I think their contract allows it.  
CPs are the infirmary of workers. First to do the job Noone else's wants to do. Experience looks go on their resume but they are worked like a dog.


----------



## HopperFan

PRmamiDEdos said:


> One thing threw me off. He said he will be working 8 hour days, six days a week so I told him he should be getting overtime and he said they don’t. I feel like he’s confused. Isn’t anything over 40 eligible for OT?


Much could have changed since re-starting, especially with Disney being so short staffed.

My DD did the program (2x) years ago.

My understanding was overtime for anything over 8 hours in one day. I don't think it applied to the weekly hours, especially since some were picking up extra shifts not being required to work extra shifts. She didn't know anyone who was scheduled over 8 hours a day, usually less. Not sure it would apply if you picked up some extra hours on the same day you worked at a different site. Again that would not be required hours that day.

It's an internship with virtually no benefits so not sure traditional rules apply.


----------



## FLPrincessMom

My daughter just finished her CP - she was in the first wave back after covid.  She was regularly scheduled 12 - 13 hour days, frequently back to back with no Overtime pay.  The only rule that they have to abide by is they must have 8 hours off between shifts.  

I will say that hours scheduled varied wildly between positions.  It was very rare that she worked less than 60 hours a week (MK Attractions) and her friends would be trying to pick up shifts to even get to 40 (typically Merchandise)


----------



## Bowen9475

I’ve had 2 kids do the DCP. They do get paid time and a half if they work more than 8 hours in one day or 40 hours in one week. Their week runs Sunday through Saturday.


----------



## My2Kidzmom

My daughter is currently participating in the DCP. 

The shoes: food service receive them from costuming, others must provide them (we were told you could buy them from costuming, maybe you could but can't anymore YMMV). She wears polishable shoes so it depends on the costume needs not "importance" of job. Socks have requirements too, basically not too long/high - there is a vending machine at her location for socks lol

OT: she gets overtime for every minute over 40 hours per work week

buses: seem more reliable than from posts from past years, (so far, knock on wood). She has her car too if things get crazy 

Congrats to everyone who's got a child in the DCP, it is such a wonderful experience for them!


----------



## Reepicheep

HopperFan said:


> My understanding was overtime for anything over* 8 hours in one day. *I don't think it applied to the* weekly hours*,


I'm at Disney World right now, and yesterday I asked my daughter (whose college program ends in a couple of weeks) about overtime.  She said:

*- basic pay is $15/hour
- overtime is paid if more than 8 hours are worked in a day
- overtime is paid if more than 40 hours are worked in a week
- overtime is time and a half*

When my daughter was here in the summer of 2018, she was paid $10/hour and roughly broke even after receiving her tax refund.  This year, because of a higher salary and a bunch of overtime, she will leave with a couple of thousand dollars in her pocket, plus whatever her tax refund turns out to be.  The downside is that, because of so many long workdays, she has been able to go into the parks only a couple of times a week on average, but she says that she still  greatly enjoyed the program.


----------



## HopperFan

Reepicheep said:


> I'm at Disney World right now, and yesterday I asked my daughter (whose college program ends in a couple of weeks) about overtime.  She said:
> 
> *- basic pay is $15/hour
> - overtime is paid if more than 8 hours are worked in a day
> - overtime is paid if more than 40 hours are worked in a week
> - overtime is time and a half*
> 
> When my daughter was here in the summer of 2018, she was paid $10/hour and roughly broke even after receiving her tax refund.  This year, because of a higher salary and a bunch of overtime, she will leave with a couple of thousand dollars in her pocket, plus whatever her tax refund turns out to be.  The downside is that, because of so many long workdays, she has been able to go into the parks only a couple of times a week on average, but she says that she still  greatly enjoyed the program.


Yes I said when my DD was there which was years ago, very glad that we have current information.

I still question though weekly overtime .... as many of her friends picked up others shifts often, which put them way above in hours.  Will Disney pay overtime for shifts that they did not assign?  Say Disney gave you the 40 hours but you picked up another 8,10,12 from someone else ... is that overtime or does it fall under a different category.  Or perhaps Disney doesn't allow taking shifts anymore.

Note: My daughter made half that pay when she did the program, lived in crappy housing and while she didn't save any money because she stayed active on her days off (Seaworld and Universal AP) she was able to live on what they paid her.  She went for the experience not the money.  It is an internship with virtually no benefits other than what is now awesome housing.  I still think it's a great opportunity for those willing to work.


----------



## Reepicheep

HopperFan said:


> It is an internship with virtually no benefits other than what is* now awesome housing. *


You are certainly right about the housing.  In 2018, it was eight people per suite, with four people in each bedroom (bunk beds).  This year, my daughter has three roommates, with each person having their own bedroom, and sharing a bathroom with one other person.  My daughter said that because of the way their work shifts are, she rarely sees her "bathroom buddy", so for all intents and purposes she has a private bathroom.


----------



## Reepicheep

HopperFan said:


> Will Disney pay overtime for shifts that they did not assign?


I've been thinking about this for a couple of days (I have lots of time to think while standing in line for popular rides), and I've decided Disney would definitely *NOT* pay overtime for shifts they didn't assign.  If they did, employees could easily abuse the overtime policy.

To make up a simple example, let's say two employees each have 5 eight hour shifts in a week, totalling 40 hours.  If they had at least one day where one employee works and the other doesn't, they could trade shifts in such a way that one employee works 48 hours in a week (8 hours overtime) while the 2nd employee works 32 hours.  The following week they could do the trade in reverse and the 2nd employee would get 8 hours of overtime.


----------



## HopperFan

Reepicheep said:


> I've been thinking about this for a couple of days (I have lots of time to think while standing in line for popular rides), and I've decided Disney would definitely *NOT* pay overtime for shifts they didn't assign.  If they did, employees could easily abuse the overtime policy.
> 
> To make up a simple example, let's say two employees each have 5 eight hour shifts in a week, totalling 40 hours.  If they had at least one day where one employee works and the other doesn't, they could trade shifts in such a way that one employee works 48 hours in a week (8 hours overtime) while the 2nd employee works 32 hours.  The following week they could do the trade in reverse and the 2nd employee would get 8 hours of overtime.


They would be crazy if they did.  I do know after DD did the program it was much hard to pick up shifts because apparently some were being penalized for giving up their shifts. It is an interesting dynamic as it is an internship, not full employment, yet often work fulltime hours.  They likely could rip them off, glad if they are getting that daily OT.


----------



## TDSAXX

Reepicheep said:


> I've been thinking about this for a couple of days (I have lots of time to think while standing in line for popular rides), and I've decided Disney would definitely *NOT* pay overtime for shifts they didn't assign.  If they did, employees could easily abuse the overtime policy.
> 
> To make up a simple example, let's say two employees each have 5 eight hour shifts in a week, totalling 40 hours.  If they had at least one day where one employee works and the other doesn't, they could trade shifts in such a way that one employee works 48 hours in a week (8 hours overtime) while the 2nd employee works 32 hours.  The following week they could do the trade in reverse and the 2nd employee would get 8 hours of overtime.


Florida state law, which follows Federal Law mandates time and a half for all time over 40 Hrs/Wk.  Disney can’t pick and choose, whether to pay it.


----------



## MS3176

I am so excited to see the post of parents.


----------

